# Mi mujer se compra la frutería donde trabaja



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.

Datos:

El traspaso nos lo ponen a 30 mil euros (Editado, antes ponía 20 mil porque pensábamos que rondaría esa cifra por una conversacion, tras revisión de cuentas y anuales y acuerdos entre ellos 30 mil)

Caja diaria media: 1.000 euros con unos 200 clientes todos los días, en 3 años contando el dinero, ni un solo día ha bajado de 650 euros la caja y ha habido varios de 1.400

Motivo del traspaso: los dueños quieren centrarse en su negocio mayorista y ofrecen traspaso a empleados de sus fruterías a condición de comprarles a ellos la fruta al precio de mercado mayorista diario, al menos el camión de la mañana.

Debemos contar con un empleado con una nómina de 1.200 brutos, actualmente trabaja en la propia frutería y muy buen rollo, sin queja.

Alquiler de local 480 euros (bastante por debajo que los de la zona que más bien están a 800 con esas características), el dueño vive encima y es cliente habitual, señor mayor que quiere seguridades

No necesita reforma

Seríamos libres de elegir proveedor para vino, cerveza, refrescos, queso, chorizo, huevos, pan e incluso estamos pensando en poner dos o 3 productos de charcutería al corte

Estimo que, contando mermas que son muy pocas ya que se vende casi todo, el margen que se le puede sacar al precio mayorista es el 25% con mucha facilidad y eso teniendo precios un 15% por debajo del supermercado y mejores calidades y de la zona, quizá se pueda sacar hasta un 30%

Mi mujer no tendría que hacer nada más que renunciar a su pequeña nómina con poca antigüedad para hacerse autónoma y pedir un crédito al banco para el traspaso, todo lo demás es lo mismo que hace todos los días, desde que se abre la puerta de la frutería hasta que se cierra, ella sabe hacerlo todo, conoce a sus proveedores, a sus clientes, los precios los precios habituales, cómo cobrar, cómo organizar la fruta verdura y hortaliza sin que se pudran y dándoles salida etc. Es decir al día siguiente de que fuera suyo, todo seguiría siendo exactamente igual al ojos del cliente y con el mismo cartel

Según mis estimaciones, pasaría de ganar 1100 euros netos al mes a ganar 2.000 con un hipotético margen del 25% y 2.800 con un hipotético margen del 30%. Por supuesto tendría que estar un par de años ganando lo mismo que ahora para devolver el crédito del traspaso

Ah y la frutería a 40 metros de nuestra casa y muy céntrica en ciudad, hay dos edificios grandes de nueva planta en construcción a 100 metros de la zona que estimamos que es pan para mañana

En caso de que falle el empleado es posible estar una temporada atendiendo ella sola pero agotador.

La filosofía de la tienda y su éxito consiste en gran calidad, producto local, margen pequeño y clientes fieles de toda la puta vida, mucho volumen de mercancía y sonrisa tras sonrisa en el mostrador más contar chismes del barrio y toda la pesca para que vuelvan y estén atentos al cotilleo.

Edición resultados:


----------



## Fosforiano (27 Jul 2021)

Tiene buena pinta. Suerte


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

Gracias, os iré contando la película mientras voy aprendiendo a fondo en qué consiste un traspaso


----------



## Fosforiano (27 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Gracias, os iré contando la película mientras voy aprendiendo a fondo en qué consiste un traspaso



La única pega que veo es que al ser el dueño del local un señor mayor, cuando muera igual los hijos os putean (conozco 2 casos)


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2021)

No parece mal negocio, sobre todo compras algo que ya conoces y que tiene meneo de clientes.
No es mala jugada.
QUE NO CAMBIE NINGUNA DE LAS COSAS QUE LA HACEN FUNCIONAR AHORA luego ya si quiere poco a poco que meta cambios.


----------



## [IΞI] (27 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Gracias, os iré contando la película mientras voy aprendiendo a fondo en qué consiste un traspaso



Has descontado autónomos de esos 2000 posibles no? Que recuerde que lo de las vacaciones ya nada...

No dejéis de tener asegurada la responsabilidad civil, yo atendí 3 reclamaciones de caídas en fruterías solo el año pasado.

Lo único que no veo claro es el motivo del dueño actual...


----------



## Eigentum (27 Jul 2021)

Joder, pinta muy bien !!! Investiga un poco sobre la futura competencia o sobre posibles oscuras intenciones de terceros !!! También podrían poner a tu mujer de encargada con buen salario y ya está, necesitan dinero? el banco no les da nada?


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

Fosforiano dijo:


> La única pega que veo es que al ser el dueño del local un señor mayor, cuando muera igual los hijos os putean (conozco 2 casos)



Está claro, pero seguridades 100% en esta vida, no hay. Una salida fácil es aceptar un precio de alquiler de 700 euros y todos contentos.

Un riesgo también a valorar es quedarse en nómina con la posibilidad de que otra persona que no conoces de nada compre la frutería y te echa para colocar a un familiar... en fin nunca se sabe


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2021)

Fosforiano dijo:


> La única pega que veo es que al ser el dueño del local un señor mayor, cuando muera igual los hijos os putean (conozco 2 casos)



eso puede pasar, pero en tal caso ya tiene una clientela ganada y puede avisarlos que se muda 2 calles mas arriba y abrir otra tienda identica.
No parece que para montar una fruteria hagan falta muchos medios, en la zona marsellesa de bilbao hay muchisimas de moronegros, con lo que dificil no sera para alguien de aqui


----------



## europeo (27 Jul 2021)

El paki de mi barrio con su frutería llena de mierda y destartalada está montado en el dólar. Y viendo la cantidad de fruterias que abren debe ser rentable


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Has descontado autónomos de esos 2000 posibles no?
> 
> No dejéis de tener asegurada la responsabilidad civil, yo atendí 3 reclamaciones de caídas en fruterías solo el año pasado.
> 
> Lo único que no veo claro es el motivo del dueño actual...




Sí sí descontada cuota de autónomos, seguros, luz, compras de productos de limpieza y papelería etc etc

A los dueños actuales los conocemos personalmente hasta el punto de cuidarnos mutuamente a nuestros hijos. Sabemos su día a día y para ellos ahora es una putada que les llames por que te faltan 2 kg de berenjena cuando tienen delante a un tío comprand 2 toneladas para la ciudad que hay a 60km. Lo que quieren es vender las mismas toneladas que vendía a sus propias frutería pero quiterse complicaciones de tener varios empleados, alquileres y en definitiva dar servicio de menudeo. Confiamos mucho en ellos son gente humilde y honesta y nos lo han demostrado muchas veces.


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Gracias, os iré contando la película mientras voy aprendiendo a fondo en qué consiste un traspaso



un traspaso es "comprar" el negocio pero no la propiedad.
Asi de facil. Pagas por lo que hay dentro y por quedarte el contrato del alquiler.
En resumen es eso.


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

europeo dijo:


> El paki de mi barrio con su frutería llena de mierda y destartalada está montado en el dólar. Y viendo la cantidad de fruterias que abren debe ser rentable



La gente cada vez compra mejor, fresco, cercanía y barato y pasa de procesados

Las ventas no hacen más que subir y comerle la tostada a las grandes superficies a pequeños bocados


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> un traspaso es "comprar" el negocio pero no la propiedad.
> Asi de facil. Pagas por lo que hay dentro y por quedarte el contrato del alquiler.
> En resumen es eso.



Sí, bueno hasta ahí sí llegaba pero me refiero a aprender cuáles son los trámites, condiciones que pone el banco para el crédito, cláusulas del traspaso y abogados... los pormenores vaya


----------



## sisar_vidal (27 Jul 2021)

A ver, lo digo claro. Montar un negocio en España es absurdo.


Tu mismo


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Sí, bueno hasta ahí sí llegaba pero me refiero a aprender cuáles son los trámites, condiciones que pone el banco para el crédito, cláusulas del traspaso y abogados... los pormenores vaya



a vale.
El banco quiza te pida las cuentas anuales para ver que es rentable.
Lo demas ya no se decirte.
Animo y suerte


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> A ver, lo digo claro. Montar un negocio en España es absurdo.
> 
> 
> Tu mismo



Tener empleo no es absurdo.
No se va a montar un amazon español. Es algo bien viable


----------



## lucky starr (27 Jul 2021)

La única pega que veo es que los mayoristas te suban el precio o te bajen la calidad. Y estas atado a ellos.


----------



## sisar_vidal (27 Jul 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> Tener empleo no es absurdo.
> No se va a montar un amazon español. Es algo bien viable



Cuando alguien traspasa el negocio es que no hay negocio, la solución sería ascender a la señora del op, encargada o manager de la tienda y meter algo menos de pasta.

Estáis muy poco curtidos colega


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Cuando alguien traspasa el negocio es que no hay negocio, la solución sería ascender a la señora del op, encargada o manager de la tienda y meter algo menos de pasta.
> 
> Estáis muy poco curtidos colega



pues llevo con negocio propio bastantes años y ganando muy bien todos los meses sin faltarme nada de curro. Desde 2006 no he parado de currar


----------



## sisar_vidal (27 Jul 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> pues llevo con negocio propio bastantes años y ganando muy bien todos los meses sin faltarme nada de curro. Desde 2006 no he parado de currar



La historia que emocionó a nadie.

Al op vigila tus bolsillos


----------



## kikoseis (27 Jul 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> A ver, lo digo claro. Montar un negocio en España es absurdo.
> 
> 
> Tu mismo



A ver, montar, montar ....
Es que ya está montado y funcionando ...


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2021)

kikoseis dijo:


> A ver, montar, montar ....
> Es que ya está montado y funcionando ...



ni puto caso al sisal vidal ese


----------



## sisar_vidal (27 Jul 2021)

kikoseis dijo:


> A ver, montar, montar ....
> Es que ya está montado y funcionando ...



Ha visto la caja, no ha visto el gasto en suministros. Que el op tenga cuidado

Que te pase la cuenta de pérdidas y ganancias, ojea el margen bruto y el baii


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

lucky starr dijo:


> La única pega que veo es que los mayoristas te suban el precio o te bajen la calidad. Y estas atado a ellos.



Así es y le hemos dado vueltas a eso llegando a las siguientes conclusiones:

-Si aprietan demasiado subiendo precios, nosotros lo repercutiremos en el precio final y el cliente comprará menos cantidad. Cuando bajen los pedidos ellos, como mayoristas venderán, menos y preguntarán que pasa, entonces diremos que a esos precios y metiendo nuestro margen del 25% no vendemos porque el de al lado lo pone a tanto y entonces bajarán un poco y así la batalla diaria de cotizaciones de pera y plátano. 

-Si se ponen en plan agresivo para estrechar tu margen y explotarte sin importarles tu ganancia, cierras el chiringo y a tomar por culo que le vendan a otro, tampoco pierdes nada en ese caso por cerrar, te buscas otro curro con nómina. 

Al final ellos mismo han gestionado varias fruterias durante décadas y saben muy bien que como frutero que eres deben respetar tu margen para que todo funcione y las toneladas sigan saliendo de su puesto mayorista. Si nos dicen que nos venden al precio de mercado, para nosotros es tan fácil como darnos un paseo por el mercado central y ver y nos están vendiendo a precio de mercado y dar toque de atención en ese caso, pero es gente de ley, de relaciones a largo plazo y seguridades 

Siempre han tenido los precios más bajos y las mejores calidades porque son gente currante que quieren ganar el dinero despacio y seguro y saben bien lo que hacen.


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Ha visto la caja, no ha visto el gasto en suministros. Que el op tenga cuidado
> 
> Que te pase la cuenta de pérdidas y ganancias, ojea el margen bruto y el baii



Ya traspasaron una de sus fruterías y aportaron todo lo que se les pidió sin ningún tipo de reserva.

En cualquier caso conocemos los gastos:

Alquiler 480
Luz depende del mes por el calor y la cámara de frío pero aproximadamente 80 euros al mes, como 4 neveras y 4 bombillas eso es todo
Agua: Se llena un cubo de 10 litros cada día para poner a remojo la lechuja y el se llena el cubo de la fregona
Empleado 1200 más 30% de Seguridad Social a cargo de la empresa
Productos de limppieza y papelería y mierdas varias como un cuchillo una tijera y lo que coño sea: 40

El único gasto importante y oscilante, los precios de la fruta verdura y hortaliza mayorista


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (27 Jul 2021)

Pinta bastante bien, pero vigilad la cláusula que te ata al mayorista.


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Pinta bastante bien, pero vigilad la cláusula que te ata al mayorista.



Nos pasarán el borrador y veremos detenidamente qué dice pero, en ese sentido, hay poco que hacer, dan seguridades y piden seguridades a cambio, pediremos que se indique que nos venden a precio de mercado mayorista que es un poco un brindis al sol pero por lo menos puedes darte un paseo por el mercado un día y comprobar si su precio difiere mucho del resto, saludarles y decirles oye macho el tomate bájamelo un poco que mira el puesto de al lado no te pases... pero en plan buen rollo jijijeo y tómate una cerveza conmigo

Aproximadamente le 30% de las ventas son otras cosas de otros proveedores y además se puede introducir productos nuevos, pensamos en jamón york, queso de barra, pavo quizá alguno de los básicos del hogar como leche, azúcar, harina, sal, especias, frutos secos, especias.. las cosas que cuando uno compra para hacer una receta se da cuenta de que le faltan.


----------



## FilibustHero (27 Jul 2021)

¿Seguro que el dueño del local no va a cambar las condiciones del alquiler? eso es todo un clásico. Ten en cuenta que lo normal (me pongo en modo abogado del diablo) es que el dueño del local vea que al hacer el traspaso tu mujer va a sacar un enorme beneficio de un negocio boyante cuando antes era una simple empleada (todo esto a ojos del dueño) así que cegado por la codicia él también querrá sacar tajada de la nueva situación.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (27 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> además se puede introducir productos nuevos, pensamos en jamón york, queso de barra, pavo quizá alguno de los básicos del hogar como leche, azúcar, harina, sal, especias, frutos secos, especias.. las cosas que cuando uno compra para hacer una receta se da cuenta de que le faltan



¿Tenéis espacio de sobra en la frutería?
Tened en cuenta que a la gente le suele gustar que haya cierto espacio y amplitud (aunque lo que has dicho no ocupa mucho)


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Jul 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> A ver, lo digo claro. Montar un negocio en España es absurdo.
> 
> 
> Tu mismo



Venia a decir esto.

Todo parece en orden excepto el país del que se trata.

Suerte


----------



## sisar_vidal (27 Jul 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Cuidado con desmerecer a @sisar_vidal no se de quién coño es multi pero no es un cualquiera, sabe de lo que habla
> 
> y si le respalda @pelotazo_especulativo ya estás jodido.
> 
> Yo de hecho coincido con ellos, si estuviera sujeto a IVA o tuviera que tener empleados aquí en España... ni de puta coña


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> ¿Tenéis espacio de sobra en la frutería?
> Tened en cuenta que a la gente le suele gustar que haya cierto espacio y amplitud (aunque lo que has dicho no ocupa mucho)



La frutería ya cuenta con un mostrador de esos refrigerado con cristal para que vea el cliente típico de las charcuterías solo de ahora mismo dentro se pone membrillo, queso, lacón y latas de refresco y cerveza. Tiene como un metro y medio de ancho solo. Sería quitar unas latas y organizar hueco para 3 piezas de charcutería al corte. 

La máquina de corte tendría que ir un poco justa tras el mostrador pero cabe sin invadir el espacio del cliente para nada. 

La parte de local donde merodea el cliente solo como 40 metros cuadrados, pero luego hay una trastienda de otros 50 metros cuadrados donde hay un baño, la cámara y bastante espacio con una mesa una silla, cajas apiladas y cosas a esconder.


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Cuidado con desmerecer a @sisar_vidal no se de quién coño es multi pero no es un cualquiera, sabe de lo que habla
> 
> y si le respalda @pelotazo_especulativo ya estás jodido.
> 
> Yo de hecho coincido con ellos, si estuviera sujeto a IVA o tuviera que tener empleados aquí en España... ni de puta coña



Sujeto estamos muchos al iva y seguimos vivos. Esta mujer ve de esa forma poder continuar en el trabajo, cosa que hoy en dia escasea.
El sisar vidal ese no da una razon objetiva de nada, es un come doritos mas del foro. Que haga lo que quiera


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (27 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...




Yo tengo un colega con ese mismo negocio. Empezó solo con fruta y luego ha ido metiendo charcutería al corte, especias, conservas y eso. La verdad es que la va bastante bien, lo que pasa es que el local es propiedad y lo lleva con su mujer, que le ayuda por las mañanas, con lo que no tiene que pagar gente de fuera. Suerte.


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Cuidado con desmerecer a @sisar_vidal no se de quién coño es multi pero no es un cualquiera, sabe de lo que habla
> 
> y si le respalda @pelotazo_especulativo ya estás jodido.
> 
> Yo de hecho coincido con ellos, si estuviera sujeto a IVA o tuviera que tener empleados aquí en España... ni de puta coña



Casi todos los negocios con empleados en España dan beneficios, los que no dan beneficios cierran y despiden.

Este da beneficios, y no es que los dé cada año sino que es cada día. No hay meses buenos y malos o rachas de dos años jodidos, solo meses un poco mejores y un poco peores pero siempre ganando.

Los mejores meses: primavera y otoño, temporadas un poco más bajas invierno y verano

Si estás contando la caja todos los días y ves que ni un solo día baja de 650 euros, ni el 2 de enero y que casi todos los sábados llegas a 1.400 en una mañana y que casi siempre pasas de los 900... y además ves las mismas 200 caras todos los días dándote los buenos días, se ve que es un negocio sano y de cliente recurrente

En la asesoría fiscal de mi padre ganándome unos durillos he visto autónomos con cajas algunos días de 40 euros en algunos bares. Estar un día entero de pie metido en una cueva sin que entren más que 10 personas y se dejen 40 euros en total tiene que ser deprimente. Esto no pasa en esta frutería, jamás


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

Mi padre es asesor fiscal y yo trabajo en una aseguradora de seguros generales tengo descuento para familiares en pólizas de comercio con rc robo y daños, más chupado no puede estar. 

Sé que aumentaremos nuestros ingresos anuales en torno a 12 mil euros de manera bastante precisa pero miraremos todo al detalle claro. En cualquier caso 3000 euros arriba o abajo de beneficios anuales es lo de menos en la decisión.


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Tú también eres agente? Pensaba que era el único del floro!



No, gestión de riesgos y departamento financiero... elaborar cuentas, informes, atender auditores de cuentas, ejecutar contratos de reaseguro y de corredurías de seguro, análisis de la cartera y un largo etc un poco de todo relacionado con manejo de bases de datos y análisis de los mismos. 

La frutería es más sencilla de analizar creeme


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Jul 2021)

Parece una franquicia o sea, mal negocio. 
Ya que pagas 20k de fondo de comercio, al menos que te pertenezca y seas libre para proveerte donde quieras.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> -Si se ponen en plan agresivo para estrechar tu margen y explotarte sin importarles tu ganancia, cierras el chiringo y a tomar por culo que le vendan a otro, tampoco pierdes nada en ese caso por cerrar, te buscas otro curro con nómina.



Y los 20000€ ya los has perdido.


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

Eigentum dijo:


> Joder, pinta muy bien !!! Investiga un poco sobre la futura competencia o sobre posibles oscuras intenciones de terceros !!! También podrían poner a tu mujer de encargada con buen salario y ya está, necesitan dinero? el banco no les da nada?



Tienen mucho dinero pero demasiadas preocupaciones y demasiadas horas de trabajo, es una familia humilde salida de un padre que un día compró un camión y empezó a transportar fruta. Luego montó una frutería, luego otra, luego una nave industrial luego dos fruterías más, luego vendieron la nave para pillar puesto mayorista en marcado central... emprendedores y re-inversores en sus propios negocios. 

Los 3 hijos hermanos van cumpliendo sus añitos y ven que no todo es ganar y trabajar quieren un poco menos de estrés y tienen asegurada una buena ganancia sin empleados ni alquileres ni preocupaciones, de una forma mucho mas sencilla pero con descanso


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Y los 20000€ ya los has perdido.



Y ellos habrán perdido toneladas diarias de ventas, durante décadas, muchísimo más de 20 mil euros. No les interesa que quiebres


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Parece una franquicia o sea, mal negocio.
> Ya que pagas 20k de fondo de comercio, al menos que te pertenezca y seas libre para proveerte donde quieras.



Estaría atado en un 70 por cien de las ventas, en el otro 30 seríamos libres

Un negocio que factura 300.000 euros al año a un precio de 20.000 tiene que tener alguna contrapartida más, nadie da duros a 4 pesetas


----------



## Pleonasmo (27 Jul 2021)

Mucha suerte con vuestro proyecto, ojala salga adelante. Buena pinta, informaros bien bien de todo por si acaso antes. A por ello.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (27 Jul 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> A ver, lo digo claro. Montar un negocio en España es absurdo.
> 
> 
> Tu mismo



Tenemos leyes poco liberales? Que asco os tengo a los liberales


----------



## elepwr (27 Jul 2021)

con la antigüedad de ese empleado que pasa empieza de 0 o la conserva?

hay mas gastos por ahí, como ese empleado te pille la baja 2 meses y tengas q meter a otro se te rompen las cuentas

españa no es un buen pais para trabajar pero pudiendo seguir por cuenta ajena solo compensa meterse a autonomo si planeas montarte en el dolar, dejar un trabajo de asalariado para ganar 1000 mas como autonomo directamente no compensa


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

elepwr dijo:


> con la antigüedad de ese empleado que pasa empieza de 0 o la conserva?
> 
> hay mas gastos por ahí, como ese empleado te pille la baja 2 meses y tengas q meter a otro se te rompen las cuentas
> 
> españa no es un buen pais para trabajar pero pudiendo seguir por cuenta ajena solo compensa meterse a autonomo si planeas montarte en el dolar, dejar un trabajo de asalariado para ganar 1000 mas como autonomo directamente no compensa



Contrato temporal que vence más o menos cuando compramos, antigüedad 1 año, mi mujer la ha formado a la empleada. Nos subrogamos en el contrato laboral y renovamos seguramente la hagamos indefinida y compremos estabilidad.

Persona trabajadora, muy sincera, joven, buena amiga, mi mujer muy a gusto trabajando con ella. Mentalidad positiva, ahorradora y conservadora.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Y ellos habrán perdido toneladas diarias de ventas, durante décadas, muchísimo más de 20 mil euros. No les interesa que quiebres



Ni a tí perder ese dinero, o sea no cerraríais.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (27 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Alquiler de local 480 euros (bastante por debajo que los de la zona que más bien están a 800 con esas características), el dueño vive encima y es cliente habitual, señor mayor que quiere seguridades



Yo intentaría asegurar por escrito la estabilidad del alquiler al menos hasta la liquidación del crédito.

Como ya han dicho por aquí, los herederos más jóvenes son, salvo contadas excepciones, más avaros y de pocos escrúpulos morales a la hora de apretar a sus arrendatarios.


----------



## sisar_vidal (27 Jul 2021)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Tenemos leyes poco liberales? Que asco os tengo a los liberales



Que rica tu maria eh. 

Japón.

Basura


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ni a tí perder ese dinero, o sea no cerraríais.



Depende del punto al que llegue el tira y afloja, si te ves ganando 800 al mes hasta arriba de curro y puteado, cierras y te buscas otra cosa, nuestros ingresos familiares no dependen solo de eso, podemos vivir con mi salario mientras buscamos alternativas, ya hemos pasado por eso


----------



## galdubat (27 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



Animo por que ha sido tu mujer una tia con cojones.
Poca dicusion con los clientes
Meter mas horas que el paquistani de al lado.
Ofrecer servicio de entrega a domicilio
Atender por wassap.
No poner ningun cartel relativo a mascarillas geles y esta puta kiwrda, hasta lo covidiotas lo agradeceran
Estudiar un poco la iluminación


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Yo intentaría asegurar por escrito la estabilidad del alquiler al menos hasta la liquidación del crédito.
> 
> Como ya han dicho por aquí, los herederos más jóvenes son, salvo contadas excepciones, más avaros y de pocos escrúpulos morales a la hora de apretar a sus arrendatarios.



El negocio daría para soportar un poco de avaricia de los arrendadores del local, por otro lado sería una avaricia un poco justa dado el precio actual


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (27 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El negocio daría para soportar un poco de avaricia de los arrendadores del local, por otro lado sería una avaricia un poco justa dado el precio actual



Si usted ha calculado los márgenes con los que podrá hacer frente a ese "imprevisto", pues adelante.

Pero recuerde que los avariciosos herederos también saben sumar y buscarán explotarle hasta el último céntimo disponible. No se confíe.


----------



## reniris (27 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



Yo tengo un amigo que tenía una frutería en una esquina buenísima de ciudad de 70.000 habitantes,tuvo la mala suerte de que le pusieron enfrente un Mercadona y no duro ni 2 telediarios el pobre. Había también una panadería que también cerro.

Lo malo de estos negocios es el tema de la competencia que siempre es posible que se ponga alguién tan bueno como uno o incluso mejor.


----------



## Covaleda (27 Jul 2021)

Así pintado el tema se ve viable. Suerte con bancos y similares.


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2021)

reniris dijo:


> Yo tengo un amigo que tenía una frutería en una esquina buenísima de ciudad de 70.000 habitantes,tuvo la mala suerte de que le pusieron enfrente un Mercadona y no duro ni 2 telediarios el pobre. Había también una panadería que también cerro.
> 
> Lo malo de estos negocios es el tema de la competencia que siempre es posible que se ponga alguién tan bueno como uno o incluso mejor.



Ya tenemos un eroski a 200 metros y otro súper también a 200 desde hace años, funciona igual la fruteria.

En nuestra calle no creo que abran nada importante es una avenida de tránsito del barrio hacia el centro con locales pequeños casi todos funcionando, no encaja un supermercado grande ahí. También tenemos otra fruteria a 80 metros y carnicería que vende fruta, ninguna se acerca de lejos a nuestro volumen de ventas y nuestras colas en la puerta.


----------



## 34Pepe (27 Jul 2021)

Me pongo en tu piel y me hago estas preguntas, nadie deja un negocio que funciona

Primero: por qué lo deja?

Dices que se están construyendo dos bloques grandes, infórmate quién se ha quedado los bajos y locales comerciales. Dia, Lidl, Mercadona o Aldi son tus enemigos. Y el vendedor sabe algo que tú no sabes

Segundo: No es un traspaso, es una franquicia

Siento decirte que la tendencia en todos los negocios es a tensiones de aprovisionamiento, de ahora a diciembre multiplica por 2 los precios cuenta con la mitad de ventas y a lo mejor te salen los números. Obligarte a comprarle es atarte de manos y eso penalizará antes de final de año.
Qué duración tiene el contrato de alquiler actual? El dueño es unipersonal o una sociedad con su familia?

Tercero: Qué edad tiene el vendedor? Dices que es mayor.

No tiene ningún compromiso en que tu negocio vaya bien en el futuro, ni le interesa regatear en el mercado central ni buscar la mejor calidad. A malas se queda una tienda a la que surte de maravilla y al resto os coloca los restos a precio de delicatessen.....

Si tiene 3,4 o 5 fruterías y las franquicia y saca 20.000€ a cada una se está prejubilando y aquí es cuando las preguntas anteriores valen ORO.
Si las ventas caen en picado por falta de existencias, cerráis o se le pegan fuego a las 5 fruterías a él le dará igual.

Mírate el plan de urbanismo de tu barrio, pregunta en las obras, mira las estadísticas del precio de fruta, verduras y hortalizas y léete algo de franquiciados esquilmados

Sólo quería hacer de abogado del diablo, te deseo toda la suerte del mundo!!!


----------



## Felson (27 Jul 2021)

Tiene buena pinta. Yo lo intentaría, asegurando un contrato de cuatro años mínimo y si puede ser más, mejor, sin que te atasen compensaciones en caso de que tuvieras que cerrar antes. Por lo leído, además de fruta, también vendes otros productos. Puedes introducir algunos nuevos que, tal vez, te generen algún dinero extra para imprevistos. Suerte.


----------



## iaGulin (27 Jul 2021)

34Pepe dijo:


> Me pongo en tu piel y me hago estas preguntas, nadie deja un negocio que funciona
> 
> Primero: por qué lo deja?
> 
> ...



Esto venía a decir yo, por como lo pintas no entiendo porque deshacerse de varias fruterías para centrarse en el mercado mayorista si estas son rentables y prácticamente la gestionan los empleados, serían ruedas que impulsarían su plan, no un problema o una rémora.

Indaga, algo habrá.

Y si no... suerte, aunque no la necesitarás demasiado, pareces centrado.


----------



## Waterman (27 Jul 2021)

Si ganar 2800 netos fuera tan facil todo el mundo abriria una fruteria. Oh wait...

Es broma, se ve que lo tienes todo bastante pensado, suerte.


----------



## iaGulin (27 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya traspasaron una de sus fruterías y aportaron todo lo que se les pidió sin ningún tipo de reserva.
> 
> En cualquier caso conocemos los gastos:
> 
> ...



Ahí me faltan bastantes gastos... extintores? seguro? recogida de basuras? comunidad de vecinos? cuentas la cuota de autónomo? desratización y desinsectación no es necesaria cada 6 meses por ejemplo? no vas a tener teléfono en la frutería (es muy mala idea usar el personal para el trabajo)? la contribución del alquiler la pagas tú o el propietario? mínimo de agua al ayuntamiento? alarma? gestoria?

Joder! Es que podría seguir pero me cabreo.


----------



## mr nobody (27 Jul 2021)

tira largo en las cuentas a pagar y por lo bajo en lo cobrar, y suma imprevistos


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Jul 2021)

no olvided vender medio pollos y enteros, 100 garantizado


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Jul 2021)

europeo dijo:


> El paki de mi barrio con su frutería llena de mierda y destartalada está montado en el dólar. Y viendo la cantidad de fruterias que abren debe ser rentable




esos no pagan impuestos, no les ponen multas y encima cobran las subvenciones Plan Kalergi para joder al blanco, cuando se caduca a los 2 años, lo ponen a nombre del primo y asi... como los chinos.


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Jul 2021)

Tal y como lo cuentas, ni me lo pensaría. Luego, si se es currante, hay muchas posibilidades de mejorar.


----------



## aventurero artritico (28 Jul 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> A ver, lo digo claro. Montar un negocio en España es absurdo.
> 
> 
> Tu mismo



la idea es esta....estás arruinado antes de empezar. aunque la fruta siempre hay dda.

lo ideal es cobrar 1000 eur como los moronegros, 0 irpf, 0 esfuerzo.

a la que pasas de 1000 eur ya 20% irpf, etc etc.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jul 2021)

buena idea. 

En el peor de los casos , la traspasa y recupera lo invertido.


----------



## aventurero artritico (28 Jul 2021)

34Pepe dijo:


> Me pongo en tu piel y me hago estas preguntas, nadie deja un negocio que funciona
> 
> Primero: por qué lo deja?
> 
> ...



las farmacias son negocios seguros y se van traspasando.


----------



## circonita (28 Jul 2021)

Eso de que les tienes que comprar la fruta, me huele a que te van a tener cogido por los huevos, además, si un negocio funciona, no entiendo porqué lo venden a sus empleados que no son más que sus esclavos.

En fin, que me huele a cagada del 15 a medio corto plazo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (28 Jul 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> las farmacias son negocios seguros y se van traspasando.



Eh no funciona como crees


----------



## F.Alonso21 (28 Jul 2021)

Adelante, ya me gustaria poder pillar algo asi de algo que supiese que haya trabajado...
Ademas de cara a la agenda 2030, puedes acabar enviando cosas por internet y telefono, pedidos y tal a domicilio, por no olvidar que metes productos españoles de calidad y ecologicos a mas pasta y aun mejor.
Si encima puedes añadir otros productos (pan de una panificadora nada de la mierda que venden por ahi de recalentar y listo, carnes, quesos, en general comida basica ), ni te cuento, y los hay que son sencillos como el pan de panificadora, latas de conservas, quesos y lacteos, etc

Joder solo hay que ver los cutre pakis o cutre chinos vendiendo de todo con calidad de puta mierda, sin incluso fruteria, sin incluso carnes, como trincan pasta estando ahi toda la familia.

No se si teneis hijos, pero asi les dabais un futuro, porque no hay curro y lo poco que hay es casi solo uber y amazon mierda, o cosas peores.

Veo un plan con cabeza, con todo asegurado, otra cosa seria ir a la aventura.

Dejad puesto el Toro TV que hay mucho borrego subnormal y os montan un contagio via fake PCR, a ver si asi despiertan, si es asi menos lios, y poneros pantallas de esas de plastico en mostradores para que no os la puedan liar.

No pongais exigencia de la puta cartilla de vacunacion es todo una farsa y os joderan.



Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Yo tengo un colega con ese mismo negocio. Empezó solo con fruta y luego ha ido metiendo charcutería al corte, especias, conservas y eso. La verdad es que la va bastante bien, lo que pasa es que el local es propiedad y lo lleva con su mujer, que le ayuda por las mañanas, con lo que no tiene que pagar gente de fuera. Suerte.



Ese es el secreto, añadir mas cosas, joder no comprendo la gente que solo vende una cosa, joder añade cosas y trincas extra.



javiwell dijo:


> Mi padre es asesor fiscal y yo trabajo en una aseguradora de seguros generales tengo descuento para familiares en pólizas de comercio con rc robo y daños, más chupado no puede estar.
> 
> Sé que aumentaremos nuestros ingresos anuales en torno a 12 mil euros de manera bastante precisa pero miraremos todo al detalle claro. En cualquier caso 3000 euros arriba o abajo de beneficios anuales es lo de menos en la decisión.



Joder lo tienes atado no, lo siguiente.

Mucha suerte en tu proyecto, añade mas cosas de alimentacion y la gente mandara el mercadona a tomar por culo en muchas cosas (justo las que mas margen tienen de precio y calidad).

Ademas en Madrid estan construyendo supermercados de todas las marcas como si no hubiese un mañana, yo estoy flipando por la zona norte en cuanto hay un solo Mercadona, le salen como setas Aldis-Ahorramas-Lidl, etc
No quiero ni imaginar los primeros que se establecen lo que deben meterse.

Encima por lo que leo tu mujer puede ir unas pocas horas o ni pasarse el finde o en vacaciones y luego las vacas del empleado pues que se ponga ella.

Mi consejo incluso que curre de mañana o tarde a ver si le puede sacar mas beneficio con las cosas que vayais a añadir de otros productos.

Lo de autonomo que declare por lo que ganaba o el basico y lo demas a beneficio de empresa (se puede poner el sueldo que le plazca dentro de unos limites).


----------



## adal86 (28 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



Hola. Acabo de hacer una foto con el móvil a tu mensaje, se lo pasé a un amigo y le pedí opinión. Mi amigo ha tenido 3 supermercados; el último lo traspasó hace 2 años por 40.000 euros. Lo que te voy a decir ahora es la opinión de alguien que sabe muy bien de lo que habla, eso te lo aseguro. 

Mi amigo dice que él no lo compraría, es más, dice que es muy mal negocio. Dice que el dato de que vende 1000 euros al día y tiene un empleado es suficiente, que no necesita ningún otro dato para saber que es mal negocio.

Me detalló todos los gastos que vas a tener. Desde el pago del empleado hasta los 200 euros que vas a pagar al año para que te maten las cucarachas; gastos imprevistos, mantenimiento de neveras, extintores, luz, autónomo, TODO.

Después de todos los gastos medianamente previstos vas a ganar unos 1.900 euros al mes. PERO OJO, aquí no acaba la cosa, todavía hay que seguir descontando. Dice por ejemplo que eso de 25% de ganancia a la fruta, como si fuera vender una coca cola, es ciencia ficción, QUE TE OLVIDES DE ESO. Que la fruta tiene mucha mucha melma, y que aparte de eso, buena parte de lo que compras se tira.

Total, para ir a terminando: que con mucha suerte vas a ganar 1000 euros, y de esos 1000 euros un 20% es para el estado... Todo el TREMENDO RIESGO QUE CONLLEVA UN NEGOCIO DE ESAS CARACTERÍSTICAS PARA ESO.

Por supuesto no contemos con que tengas algún pleito gordo con un empleado. Para que te hagas una idea, y eso no me lo acaba de decir mi colega, sino que me acuerdo yo, una de las últimas cosas que le pasó es que tuvo que pagarle 5.000 euros a una tiparraca que se quedó embarazada y le hizo jugarretas, con fingimientos de desmayos incluídos, para intentar sacarle decenas de miles de euros (30.000 concretamente pedía la tipa). POR SUERTE al final solo fueron 5.000.

En fin, podría estar hasta mañana contándote problemas que ha tenido mi amigo con los supermercados y no te contaría ni la décima parte.

La historia de mi amigo tuvo final feliz. Vendió todo, hizo un par de operaciones inmobiliarias de mucho éxito y ahora se dedica a jugal al Pádel. Pero ojo, que esto último no te anime a la aventura, que creo que tú no tendrías tanta suerte como mi amigo.

Lo último que me dijo es que soy un héroe, que hoy voy a salvarle la vida a una persona


----------



## sisar_vidal (28 Jul 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Hola. Acabo de hacer una foto con el móvil a tu mensaje, se lo pasé a un amigo y le pedí opinión. Mi amigo ha tenido 3 supermercados; el último lo traspasó hace 2 años por 40.000 euros. Lo que te voy a decir ahora es la opinión de alguien que sabe muy bien de lo que habla, eso te lo aseguro.
> 
> Mi amigo dice que él no lo compraría, es más, dice que es muy mal negocio. Dice que el dato de que vende 1000 euros al día y tiene un empleado es suficiente, que no necesita ningún otro dato para saber que es mal negocio.
> 
> ...



Nunca se compra negocio traspasado.


----------



## adal86 (28 Jul 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Nunca se compra negocio traspasado.



Hay negocios y negocios. Lo que pasa es que precisamente el negocio que eligió el colega tiene mucha chicha...


----------



## Digamelon (28 Jul 2021)

Nadie se quita de encima un negocio boyante.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (28 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



Forero espabilao, aprovechando oportunidades.


----------



## Lord Vader ANH (28 Jul 2021)

Y no lo hará tu mujer por poder tener siempre s mano un buen platano?


----------



## Sax Solo (28 Jul 2021)

A ver si nos enteramos, todas esas fruterias de moros, sudacas y demás masa negroide se dedican al blanqueo de capitales y demás mierda y, por supuesto, hacen competencia a los pocos negocios "honrados" que pueden haber en la zona, con lo poco o mucho que puedan vender, ¿pero alguien se puede creer seriamente y a estas alturas que esas mafias inmigrantes han venido a España para ganar cuatro pesetas vendiendo fruta y verdura? -comprando/alquilando locales que valen una millonada, demás gastos, y pagando el sueldo a 3, 4 o 5 indígenas que por mucho que cobren menos que un español cobraran lo suyo-. No son una referencia a la hora de montar un negocio legal, sencillamente son el enemigo junto con "las huestes" de grandes empresas de supermercados, que también se dedican a toda clase de negocios sucios, por cierto, que van a hacer que desaparezcan las pocas tiendas de barrio que sobreviven.

Sobre el tema del negocio, como ya ha comentado alguno, el tema es ¿cuánto va a quedar después de todos los gastos? Porque repartir dinero al que os abastece por obligación, al ayuntamiento, al propietario del local, a hacienda, a la empresa de la luz y la del agua, a la aseguradora, a algún otro parásito más que habrá que alimentar, y hacerle el servicio a un montón de langostos, funcivagos, y demás españordos para que tengan fruta y verdura fresca libre de transgénicos, todo ese trabajo para sacar 1000 limpios al mes me parece sencillamente una tomadura de pelo.

En cualquier caso, te deseo toda la suerte del mundo en todo lo que sea mantener un negocio particular ESPAÑOL y honrado abierto frente a toda esta inmundicia de redes mafiosas de inmigrantes y transnacionales satánicas.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (28 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> *Mi mujer no tendría que hacer nada más que *renunciar a su pequeña nómina con poca antigüedad para hacerse autónoma y pedir un crédito al banco para el traspaso, todo lo demás es lo mismo que hace todos los días, desde que se abre la puerta de la frutería hasta que se cierra, ella sabe hacerlo todo, conoce a sus proveedores, a sus clientes, los precios los precios habituales, cómo cobrar, cómo organizar la fruta verdura y hortaliza sin que se pudran y dándoles salida etc. Es decir al día siguiente de que fuera suyo, todo seguiría siendo exactamente igual al ojos del cliente y con el mismo cartel



Mucho cuidado con esto, hay un mundo de diferencia entre ser un simple currito que cobra su nómina o ser el jefe autónomo dueño del negocio franquiciado.

Que ya he visto que el suegro de la dueña tiene una asesoría, buen punto ese, pero cuidado siempre.

Y sobre todo cuidado con los franquiciadores y mayoristas. Serán muy amigos hoy pero mañana pueden convertirse en los peores enemigos.
Mucho jijijeo de momento, pero cuando les empiezen a suministrar producto por arriba del precio del mercado se acabaron las bromitas y el tomarse cervecitas pidiendo rebajas.

Que no tiene que pasar nada, pero mucho cuidado.
De hecho ese es el mayor problema que le veo al negocio, el problema es usted y sus jijejeos buenrollistas para negociar el precio de los calabacines.

Mucha suerte con el nuevo negocio porque la decisión ya está tomada y parece relativamente acertada.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (28 Jul 2021)

La fruta te la traen o tienes que ir a por ella? Me refiero si tienes que ir a Mercamadrid? 20mil euros si lo ponemos a 5 años y un tipo del 8% sale a unos 400€ .luego el coste del empleado puede ascender a 1600 (redondeando) los autónomos unos 250€ y el alquiler 400€.... Yo haría una cosa negociar con la frutería que le hagan despido y que luego ella haga las trámites para capitalizar el paro ahora hay una opción que puedes compensar las cuotas de autónomos con el paro además ahora hay bonificaciones en la cuota de autónomos para nuevos.


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Jul 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Cuando alguien traspasa el negocio es que no hay negocio...



Pensamos lo mismo. 

Eso si, se ve ilusionado. Suerte!


----------



## spala (28 Jul 2021)

Píllalo, 20 mil de traspaso, eso lo recuperas medio rápido si los números son como dices.
no es un riesgo muy alto y el beneficio parece correcto
eso sí, la cosa es que firmes un contrato a 10 años por lo menos, por que el local no es tuyo y en esos 10 años toca ahorrar, por que luego no te renuevan el contrato y te toca buscar otra historia,


----------



## vic252525 (28 Jul 2021)

PALANTE!!


----------



## InKilinaTor (28 Jul 2021)

Por 250€ de beneficios al día, no arriesgo capital, ni me caso con nadie, así de sencillo.

Desconozco tú frutería, pero solo los que van directamente al distribuidor central, ganan dinero, tú ya estás perdiendo por la obligación de tener un distribuidor que si va a ganar dinero contigo.

NUNCA montes un negocio sobre otro negocio joer.


----------



## eltonelero (28 Jul 2021)

europeo dijo:


> El paki de mi barrio con su frutería llena de mierda y destartalada está montado en el dólar. Y viendo la cantidad de fruterias que abren debe ser rentable



claro... y también tienen servicio de "lavanderia", como las tiendas de fundas de moviles o las pelus de los moros que están la mayoria del dia vacias...


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (28 Jul 2021)

Tengo al lado de casa tres fruterías de una franquicia llevada por marroquíes que vende muy buen género y barato. Están con gente siempre hasta arriba. Brutal.

En cambio está el frutero Paco español de toda la vida con su tienda vacía con precios de supermercado que sobrevive por mera afición del dueño. Dudo que sea rentable.

Tuve unos clientes rumanos que pusieron una frutería en un barrio muerto dónde el comercio brillaba x su ausencia y a los pocos meses cerraron.

Conclusión; es como todo. Si te ponen al lado la competencia dónde venden bueno y barato pues date por jodido. Ah, y ten en cuenta que hay que trabajar mucho, reponer, mover, cargar, descargar... Pocos españoles veo haciendo lo mismo que los moros, indios y panchitos...


----------



## workforfood (28 Jul 2021)

No os habéis dado cuenta que paga un alquiler de mierda 400 € eso es lo que le da mucho margen de negocio. Respecto a las frutería ha sido el negocio de moda hasta hace poco. Si tiene clientela fija pues continuará igual, pero realmente estará franquiciado y el que le vende el género pasa de regentar la frutería. Otra cosa sería empezar de 0.


----------



## AEM (28 Jul 2021)

Si el actual explotador es el mismo que suministra el género, los costes de compra no necesariamente serán los de mercado. Por eso seguramente puede vender más barato y de mejor calidad que la competencia, porque el género se lo sirve él mismo a su tienda y pone el precio que le da la gana para joder a la competencia y los números de la frutería salen bien. 

No creo que si franquicia su frutería vaya a venderte la fruta al mismo precio, ya te ha dicho que será "el de mercado" no el suyo preferente. Yo miraría los precios de mercado para compararlos con los de la frutería. Además el 70% de tu negocio está en manos de otro. No eres libre de comprar al mejor postor y si te quejas del precio y tomas una cervecita con él, pues no te sirve como toca o baja la calidad.

Además está el tema de la empleada, si lleva 1 año cuando haya que renovar hay que hacerla fija, no?

Como ya te han dicho, cuando hay dinero de por medio los jijijeos pasan a la historia en cero coma. Pasa hasta en las familias y la pareja.


----------



## workforfood (28 Jul 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> claro... y también tienen servicio de "lavanderia", como las tiendas de fundas de moviles o las pelus de los moros que están la mayoria del dia vacias...



Eso pasa también en el negocio local de autóctonos hay sitios que aguantan años sin casi clientela.


----------



## csainz (28 Jul 2021)

Solo 2 preguntas: Los clientes de toda la vida son ancianos? Quien está "repoblando" el barrio? Hay zonas en el centro de las ciudades con buenas clientelas pero todos jubilados de la epoca buena que compran fresco y cocinan, con nivel alto pero cuando fallecen no son sustituidos por el mismo cliente tipo.


----------



## ElCalvo (28 Jul 2021)

En general, los contratos de alquiler de locales no se pueden subrogar salvo que haya una cláusula específica en el contrato, y habrá que hacer uno nuevo, con lo que significa: alquiler de 800-900 euros en cero coma.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## trancos123 (28 Jul 2021)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Tenemos leyes poco liberales? Que asco os tengo a los liberales



De los menos liberales de Europa








Índice de Libertad Económica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## InKilinaTor (28 Jul 2021)

Vamos a desglosar:
1000€ de ventas le dejan 250€ diarios X 22 días= 5500€

Con esto ha de pagar, luz, agua, 480€ de alquiler y 2 sueldos + "extras" y amortizar 20.000€

Dejadme pensar un poco más, pero sigo sin ver el negocio.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (28 Jul 2021)

trancos123 dijo:


> De los menos liberales de Europa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo me estaba metiendo con el tipo ese, es un trol de mierda que lo mismo va de liberal que de conservador


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Pinta bastante bien, pero vigilad la cláusula que te ata al mayorista.



Es una táctica encubierta de una pseudo franquicia. Estar atado a un único proveedor no es recomendable. Para ellos es como tener falsos autónomos en lugar de empleados.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Jul 2021)

Montar una fruteria, el negocio Paco de moda. 

Mis 10. 2


----------



## Planeta Langostini (28 Jul 2021)

Ahora las parroquianas pensarán que le han hecho millonaria y dejarán de ir.


----------



## sisar_vidal (28 Jul 2021)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Solo me estaba metiendo con el tipo ese, es un trol de mierda que lo mismo va de liberal que de conservador



Nacional catolicismo, entiendo que eres subnormal y no conoces la impositividad franquista.

SUBNORMAL


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (28 Jul 2021)

Cómo son vuestras finanzas personales? Pedís un préstamo de 20k imagino que para no descapitalizaros, no? Tenéis ahorros para futuros imprevistos (tocadas de cojones de ayuntamiento/hacienda, pleitos...)?


----------



## Wired (28 Jul 2021)

Desafortunadamente no lo sabrás hasta que te metas, porque así son los negocios y aunque es muy posible que ganes con el cambio, como bien han apuntado en los mensajes anteriores esa persona se está quitando las fruterías porque no le son rentables. Y eso siendo un experimentado mayorista y teniendo ya varias fruterías en funcionamiento.

Si realmente es tan buena persona y tenéis tan buena relación, intenta que todas esas buenas intenciones se reflejen por escrito. Todos somos muy amigos hasta que llegan los problemas.

Y como no podéis saber que va a pasar, por lo menos lo que sí que tenéis que tener en cuenta es que a tu mujer le va a tocar trabajar más, va a tener más preocupaciones, la relación con la empleada se resentirá y que como familia penseis que sucedería si tuvierais que cerrar la tienda en un año y perder esos 20.000 euros. Si aún así os atreveis adelante, y mucha suerte.


----------



## Biluao (28 Jul 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Cuidado con desmerecer a @sisar_vidal no se de quién coño es multi pero no es un cualquiera, sabe de lo que habla



Resuelto. Es multi de* [IΞI]

*


----------



## jartandelatungla (28 Jul 2021)

Si compras un negocio mediante traspaso, lo compras tal y como está, no entiendo lo de exigir exclusividad como proveedor, algo que siempre es muy peligroso.

Espero que la persona contratada sea cumplidora. Cualquier problema que tengas con ella te come el margen de un año (para empezar a hablar) y te doblaría la carga de trabajo.

Qué pereza montar cualquier negocio in Spain, yo lo he hecho y ahora todo lo que hago es por mi cuenta y solo subcontrato autónomos. He despedido a gente por robar, vender droga a chavales, por tirarse al teléfono 4 horas con el novio siendo recepcionistas de un negocio que vivía de peticiones de cita, etc. etc. De cada 4 trabajadores que contratas, uno es bueno, dos aceptables y el cuarto te puede buscar la ruina. Luego está tu socio mayoritario, hacienda, más las inspecciones de turno que, lejos de facilitarte o ayudarte, solo van a joderte y sacarte pasta.

¿Habéis revisado bien el contrato de alquiler? ¿Vencimiento? ¿Se podría renovar?

A lo que voy, antes de pagar un traspaso, buscaría un local similar en el que ponerte por tu cuenta y elegiría el momento más apropiado para dar el salto. Aunque estéis pagando un alquiler supuestamente barato, ahora hay muchos locales vacíos y empiezas el negocio sin ataduras. El negocio en todo esto no está en la frutería, está en alquilar el local a alguien como vosotros que os vaya a pagar un alquiler siempre. 

La opción puede ser útil para presionar al dueño sobre la exclusividad, a cambio de que vais a intentar comprarle todo a ellos. Firmar una exclusividad en la que ellos puedan fijar los precios es una locura.

Tal y como lo describes, tu mujer ganará poco más de lo que gana ahora y la única forma de salir de pobres es haciendo cosas nuevas o introduciendo nuevos productos y servicios. Mucho trabajo. Os deseo toda la suerte del mundo.


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Jul 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> LoL, solo tengo una multi (que tiene mucho mejor ratio de zanks que esta putos cabrones)
> 
> y por supuesto no es @sisar_vidal que es de momento el candidato a forero revelación del año igual que lo fui yo en el 18 o @Sr. del Cojon antes que yo, @Pajarotto después y @Don Juan de Austria el año pasado.
> 
> De momento el único que sigue su estela en mi humilde opinión es @el resiliente (que tampoco es mi multi por cierto)



Yo creo que soy el mejor forero revelacion de este año.


----------



## Eigentum (28 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Tienen mucho dinero pero demasiadas preocupaciones y demasiadas horas de trabajo, es una familia humilde salida de un padre que un día compró un camión y empezó a transportar fruta. Luego montó una frutería, luego otra, luego una nave industrial luego dos fruterías más, luego vendieron la nave para pillar puesto mayorista en marcado central... emprendedores y re-inversores en sus propios negocios.
> 
> Los 3 hijos hermanos van cumpliendo sus añitos y ven que no todo es ganar y trabajar quieren un poco menos de estrés y tienen asegurada una buena ganancia sin empleados ni alquileres ni preocupaciones, de una forma mucho mas sencilla pero con descanso



Suena logico y sensato lo que comentas, con la información que me has dado, adelante, a que esperas? SUERTE


----------



## sisar_vidal (28 Jul 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo creo que soy el mejor forero revelacion de este año.



Pájaro, vamos a llevarnos bien.


----------



## kenny220 (28 Jul 2021)

El empleado de buen rollito, se acabará en cuanto tu mujer pase de compañera, a jefa. Cuantos años lleva? Coste de su despido?


----------



## Tacañete (28 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Gracias, os iré contando la película mientras voy aprendiendo a fondo en qué consiste un traspaso



Ten cuidado no le vaya a ir muy bien y termine pegándote una patada en el culo. conozco un caso similar donde ella puso una peluquería, le fue de puta madre y a partir de ahí no tardó demasiado en enviarlo a la mierda. Antes de montar la peluquería ella llevaba años viviendo de él.


----------



## kenny220 (28 Jul 2021)

Por cierto, dices que el empleado lleva 1,año de temporal, y tu mujer también lleva poco, raro es un negocio boyante con esa rotación de empleados


----------



## cortatijeras (28 Jul 2021)

Yo te daría como consejo que si es posible, que nadie se entere que ha cambiado de dueño, no veas lo puñetera que puede llegar a ser la gente cuando ve directamente al dueño, muchos piensan que te van a hacer rico y te dejarán de comprar, otros solo por joder


----------



## Al-paquia (28 Jul 2021)

Por 20.000 no puedes montar una frutería al lado?


----------



## circonita (28 Jul 2021)

Según me dijo un amigo, la única forma de ganar dinero con la fruta es engañando con el peso y con el precio y todo en B, de lo contrario vas a currar 12h al día, asumiendo muchas pérdidas por 1.000€ limpios como mucho.


----------



## javiwell (28 Jul 2021)

34Pepe dijo:


> Me pongo en tu piel y me hago estas preguntas, nadie deja un negocio que funciona
> 
> Primero: por qué lo deja?
> 
> ...




¿Por qué lo dejan?

Son una familia con los dos padres y tres hijos

No lo dejan, solo quieren transformar la forma de trabajar en algunos aspectos para simplificar sus tareas para endosártelas a ti a cambio de remunerarte un poco mejor. Lo explico:

Modelo de negocio anterior:

Antes suministraban solo a sus propias tiendas y tenían su almacén central. Esto les obligaba a:

Contratar y despedir gente, entrevistarlos, alta en Seguridad Social, formación de los que entran, organizar vacaciones de muchas personas…

Encargarse de alquilar locales y adecentarlos, si no funciona cierra aquí y abre allá

Dar servicio a las fruterías ante pequeñas eventualidades como que si faltan cebollas hay que ir hasta no sé donde con el camión a entrega 5 kg de cebolla

En caso de bajas laborales ponerse ellos detrás del mostrador

Resolución de disputas de empleados, que si menganito no trabajó el sábado y ahora me toca a mí este bla bla bla

Modelo que pretenden ahora:

Vendido el almacén y adquirido un puesto en el mercado central de la fruta, ya no almacenan mercancía. La mercancía fresca llega directamente del agricultor o cooperativa a su puesto y el mismo día sale fresca y en perfectas condiciones de su puesto a todos los puntos de la provincia en camión, también a sus antiguas 4 fruterías.

Se olvidan de organizar plantilla, de todos los rollos del local y del alquiler, de a qué precio final pongo la pera en no sé qué calle hoy, de que si falta un kg de fresas donde cristo perdió las alpargatas…

Ven que están facturando 8 mil euros al día o más suministrando a distribuidores, tiendas varias, barcos, colegios, mercados de abastos, empresas… Quieren desocuparse de las tiendas y renunciar a ese margen a ver si pueden conseguir más margen facturando 12 mil euros al día dedicándose a la labor de la venta mayorista pura y dura y organizar las vacaciones de 10 personas es un incordio y un estorbo diario que les hace perder su valiosísimo tiempo.



¿Es una franquicia?

Es una franquicia muy light en el sentido de que ellos fijan exclusivamente los precios mayoristas de la fruta verdura y hortaliza.

En tu mano está todo lo demás: qué días abres, qué precio final pones, cuántos empleados, cuánto les pagas, abres el domingo o cierras el domingo, horario, cómo lo decoras, que otros productos distribuyes a quién se los compras… No es un Mc Donald’s o una cadena de lavandería donde estás completamente atado de pies y manos a todas las decisiones que te pongan.



¿Qué edad tiene el vendedor?

Es una familia entera 2 abuelos con 3 hijos de entre 45 y 55 años a su vez con nietos cuyos ingresos vienen exclusivamente de su empresa familiar y que les tiene que dar para vivir a todos durante mucho tiempo.

Plan urbanístico y precios de la competencia:

Conocemos bien los precios diarios de la competencia, siempre somos nosotros más baratos y con más clientes.

En la zona, muy céntrica solo quedan 2 parcelas edificables que están en construcción, todo lo demás está urbanizado. Estos 2 edificios en construcción tienen al lado un Eroski de unos 7.000 metros cuadrados, no creo que pongan un supermercado abajo, de hecho, son locales pequeños lo que tendrán y como hay una placita cerca, serán seguramente bares con tarraza.

El barrio es de esos muy muy céntricos que pero con viviendas un poc antiguas que se está gentrificando y llenando de 30 añeros y donde se están reformando locales y viviendas. Antiguo distrito más o menos pobre que se está dignificando. Precio medio de la vivienda 280 mil euros aprox


----------



## javiwell (28 Jul 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Ahí me faltan bastantes gastos... extintores? seguro? recogida de basuras? comunidad de vecinos? cuentas la cuota de autónomo? desratización y desinsectación no es necesaria cada 6 meses por ejemplo? no vas a tener teléfono en la frutería (es muy mala idea usar el personal para el trabajo)? la contribución del alquiler la pagas tú o el propietario? mínimo de agua al ayuntamiento? alarma? gestoria?
> 
> Joder! Es que podría seguir pero me cabreo.



Extintores: ¿Ves eso se me había olvidado? Por lo que leo por ahí 45 euros al año tampoco es mucha cosa

Seguro: Ya estaban considerados 200 euros de seguro de comercios completo

Comunidad de Vecinos: Ya está incluida en los 480 de alquiler

Recogida de basuras: Incluida en el recibo del agua en mi municipio, ya considerada

Autónomo: Ya estaba considerada 280 al mes aprox aunque al principio serán 60 pavos, bienvenidos sean.

Desratización y desinsectación: No ha hecho falta desde que abrieron

Teléfono: Usamos el personal tarifa plana familiar, nos la fuma

Alarma: 30 euros al mes aprox, ya considerada

Gestoría: Gratis, trabaja papá


----------



## javiwell (28 Jul 2021)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> La fruta te la traen o tienes que ir a por ella? Me refiero si tienes que ir a Mercamadrid? 20mil euros si lo ponemos a 5 años y un tipo del 8% sale a unos 400€ .luego el coste del empleado puede ascender a 1600 (redondeando) los autónomos unos 250€ y el alquiler 400€.... Yo haría una cosa negociar con la frutería que le hagan despido y que luego ella haga las trámites para capitalizar el paro ahora hay una opción que puedes compensar las cuotas de autónomos con el paro además ahora hay bonificaciones en la cuota de autónomos para nuevos.




La mercancía te la dejan en la puerta todos los días a primera hora como vienen haciendo hasta ahora, a las 7 am ya están llenando la tienda de palets

El resto de proveedores simplemente se pasea en la furgoneta, se acerca a tu tienda y te pregunta si quieres huevos, que si cuantas barras y cuantas bollas, etc se hacen la ronda

No podría capitalizar el paro porque no habría despido acordado, eso es un fraude a la Seguridad Social y son empresarios exquisitos en el cumplimiento de todo, igual que trabajas las horas del convenio y te pagan conforme al convenio, te dicen que no te pueden despedir de forma pactada.


----------



## Yomimo (28 Jul 2021)

Lo veo factible.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (28 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> La mercancía te la dejan en la puerta todos los días a primera hora como vienen haciendo hasta ahora, a las 7 am ya están llenando la tienda de palets
> 
> El resto de proveedores simplemente se pasea en la furgoneta, se acerca a tu tienda y te pregunta si quieres huevos, que si cuantas barras y cuantas bollas, etc se hacen la ronda
> 
> No podría capitalizar el paro porque no habría despido acordado, eso es un fraude a la Seguridad Social y son empresarios exquisitos en el cumplimiento de todo, igual que trabajas las horas del convenio y te pagan conforme al convenio, te dicen que no te pueden despedir de forma pactada.



Pero al estar traspasando no habría un cambio en la condiciones laborales y se podría dar la extinción del contrato con su correspondiente indemnización? Pregunto solamente


----------



## javiwell (28 Jul 2021)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> Pero al estar traspasando no habría un cambio en la condiciones laborales y se podría dar la extinción del contrato con su correspondiente indemnización? Pregunto solamente



Si el empresario te despide y te haces autónomo al dia siguiente no cobras paro, solo una indemnización por despido que te tendría que pagar el propio vendedor del traspaso... no tiene sentido.

Lo que sería un fraude es que te despida y sigas allí currando pero cobrando el paro para pagarle a él el traspaso... chanchullerman para trincar dos duros a riesgo de multa

Al adquirir tu el negocio y pasar a ser el empresario no ha lugar a indemnización el contrato laboral se extingue sin indemnización y así lo acuerdan las partes en un todo que es el traspaso


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (28 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si el empresario te despide y te haces autónomo al dia siguiente no cobras paro, solo una indemnización por despido que te tendría que pagar el propio vendedor del traspaso... no tiene sentido.
> 
> Lo que sería un fraude es que te despida y sigas allí currando pero cobrando el paro para pagarle a él el traspaso... chanchullerman para trincar dos duros a riesgo de multa
> 
> Al adquirir tu el negocio y pasar a ser el empresario no ha lugar a indemnización el contrato laboral se extingue sin indemnización y así lo acuerdan las partes en un todo que es el traspaso



No no me explique mal, perdon, me referia que se necesita de un despido para solicitar paro y luego lo de la capitalización. Aquí no veo fraude porque el jefe mañana es ella misma.

O sea lo de la indemnización es lo de menos la cosa es que tenga derecho a paro una vez extinguido

Resumen:

Día N Charo trabaja para Paco. Día N+1 Charo causa baja por finalización de negocio con derecho a paro (eso es lo que habria que averiguar). Día N+2 Charo capitaliza y abre su fruteria


----------



## palodearia (28 Jul 2021)

Yo el mayor problema se lo veo a tus cálculos de sacar 2000 pavos al mes netos de un negocio que os traspasan por 20.000, no es ni 1 año de beneficios netos. Me da que una vez pagados los sueldos de tu esposa y el otro trabajador el neto que les queda es prácticamente nada.


----------



## javiwell (28 Jul 2021)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> No no me explique mal, perdon, me referia que se necesita de un despido para solicitar paro y luego lo de la capitalización. Aquí no veo fraude porque el jefe mañana es ella misma.
> 
> O sea lo de la indemnización es lo de menos la cosa es que tenga derecho a paro una vez extinguido
> 
> ...



Ya el problema viene cuando al presentar el plan de negocio para capitalizar para dices que es para comparar el negocio en el que trabajabas.

Te quedas sin paro ni capitalizacion del mismo


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (28 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya el problema viene cuando al presentar el plan de negocio para capitalizar para dices que es para comparar el negocio en el que trabajabas.
> 
> Te quedas sin paro ni capitalizacion del mismo



Ahh ok


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (28 Jul 2021)

Tenéis página web para venta online? Porque sino salvo para clientes habituales de cierta edad no podréis competir con grandes franquicias


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Jul 2021)

En tu fruteria tocan la fruta???


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (28 Jul 2021)

Las fruterías fueron el negocio de moda en 2009 en España.


----------



## NCB (28 Jul 2021)

No sé si lo han dicho ya, pero cierra bien el contrato de alquiler, y pon cláusula de desestimiento para que puedas cancelarlo en un momento dado si las cosas van mal y sin perder tu fianza o estar obligado a indemnizar al propietario.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 Jul 2021)

Los “clientes de toda la vida” irán descendiendo con el tiempo. 
y la fruta/verdura buena y de buen calibre no puede ser barata. No lo es.


----------



## damnit (28 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



pues tiene una pinta cojonuda. Si ella conoce el negocio, conoce la caja y conoce a los clientes, no veo mayor problema. No obstante, sería bueno ver si existen gastos ocultos de algún tipo: algo de algún proveedor, mantenimientos del local, etc. También cuenta que el salario del empleado bruto de 1200 al mes son 1800 de coste empresa. Supongo que lo habrás tenido en cuenta pero por si acaso.

Creo que lo más importante de todo una vez los números estén claros, es NO CAMBIAR NADA, y si lo hace que sea muy gradual. Muchos negocios que funcionan de miedo se van a la mierda porque el nuevo dueño se las da de innovador y las personas somos animales de costumbres y los cambios muy radicales no los solemos afrontar bien.


----------



## javiwell (28 Jul 2021)

palodearia dijo:


> Yo el mayor problema se lo veo a tus cálculos de sacar 2000 pavos al mes netos de un negocio que os traspasan por 20.000, no es ni 1 año de beneficios netos. Me da que una vez pagados los sueldos de tu esposa y el otro trabajador el neto que les queda es prácticamente nada.



2000 pavos es todo lo que ganaría mi mujer sin tener su actual sueldo.

Eso da para pagar en un par de años el traspaso ganando lo mismo o parecido que ahora, a partir del tercer año doblar ingresos.


----------



## damnit (28 Jul 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Cómo son vuestras finanzas personales? Pedís un préstamo de 20k imagino que para no descapitalizaros, no? Tenéis ahorros para futuros imprevistos (tocadas de cojones de ayuntamiento/hacienda, pleitos...)?



Esto también es clave. Si os metéis en deudas que sea por no descapitalizaros y porque vuestros ahorros os generan más que el interés que os piden de vuelta por el préstamo.

Si estáis a cero, estáis apalancando quizá un poco mucho por un puesto de trabajo.


----------



## javiwell (28 Jul 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Esto también es clave. Si os metéis en deudas que sea por no descapitalizaros y porque vuestros ahorros os generan más que el interés que os piden de vuelta por el préstamo.
> 
> Si estáis a cero, estáis apalancando quizá un poco mucho por un puesto de trabajo.



5.000 disponibles ahorrados

Posible financiación de parte del traspaso ofrecida por los vendedores, lo hablaremos mañana.

12.000 que le prestaría el banco a mi mujer sin preguntar apretando un botón, si es para traspaso supongo que algo más una vez conozcan el plan.

30.000 que me prestaría a mi mi banco como máximo apretando un botón sin preguntar, con la idea de que mi mujer me lo devuelva cuando pueda (ganando el doble que ahora)

Familiares varios que pueden ayudar si hay un apuro financiero sin problema.


Por mi parte 12 años años trabajados en la misma empresa por si me voy al paro, indemnización y 2 años de paro, tiempo para recolocarme y reciclarme.


----------



## damnit (28 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> 5.000 disponibles ahorrados
> 
> Posible financiación de parte del traspaso ofrecida por los vendedores, lo hablaremos mañana.
> 
> ...



bueno, pues veo que lo tienes todo claro. La verdad es que poca gente se lanza a un negocio con tanta información como la que tú tienes.

suerte y cuéntanos qué tal te va


----------



## kenny220 (28 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Extintores: ¿Ves eso se me había olvidado? Por lo que leo por ahí 45 euros al año tampoco es mucha cosa
> 
> Seguro: Ya estaban considerados 200 euros de seguro de comercios completo
> 
> ...



Seguro de comercio 200€? 

Coñe el mio son 600€,


----------



## els22 (28 Jul 2021)




----------



## javiwell (28 Jul 2021)

kenny220 dijo:


> Seguro de comercio 200€?
> 
> Coñe el mio son 600€,



Que comercio es? 

Yo tengo un descuento del 40 por cien como empleado de aseguradora

Nadie fuerza una puerta para robar unas naranjas, no hay dinero en la caja

Como mucho atraco a punta de navaja para llevarse 500 euros, pero no lo creo, ningún susto en 2 años. Y mucho gentío en la tienda.

Cosa distinta es un estanco, una joyería, tienda de aparatos electrónicos, relojería, moda cara.... 

En nuestro caso el riesgo de incendio es tipo bajísimo, el de robo muy bajo, daños por agua casi nulo es un bajo a pie de calle.

Único riesgo que se joda el aparato de frío, no hace falta ni asegurarlo, se compra uno nuevo por 2000 pavos, te lo financian también


----------



## asiqué (28 Jul 2021)

kenny220 dijo:


> Seguro de comercio 200€?
> 
> Coñe el mio son 600€,



dependera del tipo de comercio y del riesgo de daños a terceros, una fruteria es mas dificil que cause daños frente a una panaderia con horno.
El OP dijo que trabaja en algo de seguros creo


----------



## warlok (28 Jul 2021)

Quién no se arriesga, no gana.

suerte , os va a ir genial.


----------



## asiqué (28 Jul 2021)

Habra descuento en fruta para los foreros?
No te arruinaras ya que aqui el 90% comen doritos y mcdonal


----------



## javiwell (28 Jul 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> Habra descuento en fruta para los foreros?
> No te arruinaras ya que aqui el 90% comen doritos y mcdonal



Solo a Madmaxistas o para arriba, pack lacón con grelos patata y chorizo a 7 euros

Imprescindible acreditarse


----------



## asiqué (28 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Solo a Madmaxistas o para arriba, pack lacón con grelos patata y chorizo a 7 euros
> 
> Imprescindible acreditarse



pedire a calopez el pasaporte madmaxista. Fijo que me lo da impreso en un folio usado por la otra cara en plan lonchafinista


----------



## javiwell (28 Jul 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> pedire a calopez el pasaporte madmaxista. Fijo que me lo da impreso en un folio usado por la otra cara en plan lonchafinista



Y para los que piensan que la cocina italiana se mea encima de la española tenemos el pack laconni con grelli a 15


----------



## asiqué (28 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Y para los que piensan que la cocina italiana se mea encima de la española tenemos el pack laconni con grelli a 15



deja deja yo prefiero el original 100% gallego. Los italianisnis que coman pizzas


----------



## JoseGZ (28 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Solo a Madmaxistas o para arriba, pack lacón con grelos patata y chorizo a 7 euros
> 
> Imprescindible acreditarse



Es facil, pones estantería de latunes y esa es la contraseña.
De todo lo leído, yo lo que intentaría es negociar el traspaso para rebajar lo que te cuesta. No es lo mismo un traspaso en el que el que traspasa pierde todo el negocio que este, en el que el va seguir vendiendo producto y cobrando el alquiler. Igual alguna combinación creativa de manera que le pagues algo mas de alquiler a cambio de que te rebajen el traspaso, asi si hay que dejar el negocio antes de lo previsto, you know….


----------



## javiwell (28 Jul 2021)

JoseGZ dijo:


> Es facil, pones estantería de latunes y esa es la contraseña.
> De todo lo leído, yo lo que intentaría es negociar el traspaso para rebajar lo que te cuesta. No es lo mismo un traspaso en el que el que traspasa pierde todo el negocio que este, en el que el va seguir vendiendo producto y cobrando el alquiler. Igual alguna combinación creativa de manera que le pagues algo mas de alquiler a cambio de que te rebajen el traspaso, asi si hay que dejar el negocio antes de lo previsto, you know….



Quien alquila y quien traspasa su negocio son personas distintas en este caso.

Por otra tienda que vendieron pidieron 35 mil y se ejecutó la operación. Es de las 4 tiendas la que más ingresos tiene.

20 mil es una cifra muy razonable para lo que compramos, se devuelve en 2 años de trabajo sin sufrir, tampoco quiero estropear la operación intentando gitanear 3.000 euros en el precio del traspaso pienso más a futuro y esa cifra si que la aventuro. Si sale mal, los 20 mil no los vamos a perder, solo ganaremos un poco menos durante un tiempo pero eso lo devolvemos con la chorra


----------



## kenny220 (28 Jul 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> dependera del tipo de comercio y del riesgo de daños a terceros, una fruteria es mas dificil que cause daños frente a una panaderia con horno.
> El OP dijo que trabaja en algo de seguros creo



Lo que sube son el continente y contenido. Los terceros son los mismo. 

Supongo que una frutería tiene poco contenido.


----------



## Ynos (28 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Quien alquila y quien traspasa su negocio son personas distintas en este caso.
> 
> Por otra tienda que vendieron pidieron 35 mil y se ejecutó la operación. Es de las 4 tiendas la que más ingresos tiene.
> 
> 20 mil es una cifra muy razonable para lo que compramos, se devuelve en 2 años de trabajo sin sufrir, tampoco quiero estropear la operación intentando gitanear 3.000 euros en el precio del traspaso pienso más a futuro y esa cifra si que la aventuro. Si sale mal, los 20 mil no los vamos a perder, solo ganaremos un poco menos durante un tiempo pero eso lo devolvemos con la chorra



No lo pienses más y coge el traspaso, poca inversión, clientes fijos, beneficios desde el primer día, tu mujer sabe llevarlo, bajo riesgo etc, la mayoría que abre o monta un negocio está dos años con pérdidas.


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Jul 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Jajajaja te sorprenderías... hasta un butrón me hicieron una vez en un almacén de fruta
> 
> @kenny220 si quieres yo te lo bajo compi



A un frutero de bilbo le robaron 3-4 veces y la ultima que entraron les cerro la persiana y los atrapo dentro como pajarillos...
Luego vino la txaraina...


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Jul 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Tripto qué es txaraina?



Una manera burda de llamar a la Ertzaintza...


----------



## Burgundoforo-Cancionilo (29 Jul 2021)

34Pepe dijo:


> Me pongo en tu piel y me hago estas preguntas, nadie deja un negocio que funciona
> 
> Primero: por qué lo deja?
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por su gran labor como abogado del diablo.


Siempre necesitamos uno , cuando hablamos de pasta.


Una cosa que hay que tener para realizar un trabajo manual es muy buena salud. A final de año habrá movido toneladas y eso durante años no lo aguanta todo el mundo.

Nadie quiere negocios con bicho (empleado) . Un despido dentro de 10 años y su indemnización se comerá sus supuestos beneficios.

" *En la asesoría fiscal de mi padre* ganándome unos durillos he visto autónomos con cajas algunos días de 40 euros en algunos bares. Estar un día entero de pie metido en una cueva sin que entren más que 10 personas y se dejen 40 euros en total tiene que ser deprimente. Esto no pasa en esta frutería, jamás ." 

Y dice que su padre es asesor fiscal. ¿ Cómo es que no le ha mostrado los miles de problemas y cosas que pueden ir mal ?


----------



## adal86 (29 Jul 2021)

Bueno, lo tienes más que claro y además pareces una persona coherente. Adelante. Vaya bien o vaya mal, lo que es seguro es que aprenderás. Pero esos números que haces no son realistas. Tu mujer va a ganar menos de lo que gana ahora como empleada, no tendrá vacaciones y sobretodo, y lo peor, las responsabilidades se multiplicarán x10. 

A mi amigo simple y llanamente le cambió la vida vender los supermercados, y uno de ellos vendía mucho más de lo que vende esa frutería.

España no es país para negocios "lentos". Aquí hay que entrar y salir rápido en los negocios. Compras hoy un tocho, lo reformas, lo anuncias, lo vendes, coges las perras y adiós. Todo en cuestión de unos meses. Así es como se gana dinero aquí. Eso sí, lo que van a hacer ustedes es más meritorio y les va a hacer bastante callo para afrontar la vida. Mis respetos.

Me quedo por aquí para ver la evolución. Suerte.


----------



## palodearia (29 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> 2000 pavos es todo lo que ganaría mi mujer sin tener su actual sueldo.
> 
> Eso da para pagar en un par de años el traspaso ganando lo mismo o parecido que ahora, a partir del tercer año doblar ingresos.



No me he debido explicar bien.

Me parece que pide muy poco el que traspasa para los cálculos que tú estás haciendo que se podría ganar netos. Generalmente el que traspasa no se deshace de un negocio si no le garantizan un mínimo de sus ganancias de varios años.

Por otro lado no os olvidéis del lastre de tener un empleado. Mis suegros tenían un negocio de alimentación con frutería, pan, carnicería, charcutería... y lo hubieran cerrado mucho antes de la jubilación (se les iba la vida en ello) si no hubiera sido por las indemnizaciones.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (29 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> 5.000 disponibles ahorrados
> 
> Posible financiación de parte del traspaso ofrecida por los vendedores, lo hablaremos mañana.
> 
> ...



¿Y cuánto vais a acabar pagando de préstamo "instantáneo"? ¿O es que el banco os regala el dinero? ¿Solo tenéis ahorrados 5 mil euros? Me parece poca capacidad de ahorro y que dependéis muchísimo del crédito, como vengan mal dadas endeudados hasta las cejas...


----------



## javiwell (29 Jul 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> ¿Y cuánto vais a acabar pagando de préstamo "instantáneo"? ¿O es que el banco os regala el dinero? ¿Solo tenéis ahorrados 5 mil euros? Me parece poca capacidad de ahorro y que dependéis muchísimo del crédito, como vengan mal dadas endeudados hasta las cejas...



20 mil euros a pagar en 3 años al banco más o menos, los 5000 euros serían para tener en la cuenta corriente de la tienda desde el principio.

Yo hora mismo tengo una capacidad de ahorro de 700 euros al mes con mi nómina. Si la tienda no da en esos primeros años para devolver deuda tan rapido, estoy yo detrás para dar servicio de crédito.

Solo tenemos 5000 ahorrados porque en los últimos años tuvimos entrada de hipoteca, amueblar, caldera, aislamiento, compra de vehículo, gastos de guarderia y tuvimos que pagar una operación quirquirurgica por lo privado.

Digamos que ahora estamos en una situación económica con los deberes hechos y con mucha capacidad de ahorro, nuestros gastos familiares mínimos mensuales rondan los 1600 euros sin caprichos.


----------



## javiwell (29 Jul 2021)

Ah otro punto muy valorable de tener esta tienda es que llenas la nevera de casa a precios ridículos, como a 40 céntimos el kg de de comida exceptuando carne y pescado


----------



## javiwell (29 Jul 2021)

kenny220 dijo:


> Lo que sube son el continente y contenido. Los terceros son los mismo.
> 
> Supongo que una frutería tiene poco contenido.



De continente y contenido se fija un capital asegurado, a continuación la formulación de tarifa multiplica ese capital asegurado por una serie de tasas que se estipulan en la nota técnica actuarial del producto.

Las tasas son para sufragar la siniestralidad de daños por agua, rc de agua, incendio, robo y otros como rotura. A su vez hay tasas diferentes según la zona de localización del riesgo o la actividad del local.

La garantía de responsabilidad civil general tiene otra formulación para tarificar pero es otro capital fijado en póliza multiplicado por una tasa también dependiente de la actividad.

En particular en el seguro de comercios lo que más hace cambiar una tasa es la actividad de dicho comercio.

Un taller es mucho más caro de asegurar que una agencia de viajes,para empero por el riesgo de incendio y daños en las cosas.


----------



## miki (29 Jul 2021)

Yo ni me lo pensaba. En serio. De estas oportunidades salen pocas en la vida.


----------



## PUYDAMAC (29 Jul 2021)

tal como están las cosas y si conoceis el tema desde dentro y a estos señores (aunque nunca se sabe) peor seria con desconocidos que te vendan la moto
creo que con esfuerzo sacrificio y dedicación es buena operación
suerte


----------



## javiwell (29 Jul 2021)

Hoy, hemos hablado algunos aspectos del traspaso con uno de los dueños, lo han hablado entre ellos, las condiciones elementales son:

Precio del traspaso 30 mil (pensábamos que algo menos pero han revisado libros contables etc han hablado entre ellos y han ajustado un poco)

Nos financian el 100 por cien del traspaso a 3 años sin intereses, lo cual demuestra su voluntad de que sea exitoso al menos a medio plazo y su confianza en que va a ser así 

En los últimos 8 años los beneficios de la tienda (ya pagadas las dos nóminas) han estado creciendo desde los 20 mil al año hasta 40 mil de forma progresiva, eso cuando se vendían la fruta a si mismos. Cuento con que bajarán un poco los márgenes pero no de forma abusiva.

También hemos repasado precios en origen y en tienda hoy a modo de idea general. 

La patata 47 por cien de margen por ejemplo, pero hay un gran abanico desde el 10 hasta el 60 por cien de margen en el precio de las cosas y al final es un mix cambiante cada día, difícil saberlo exacto a priori pero facilisimamente el 25.


----------



## spica (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Hoy, hemos hablado algunos aspectos del traspaso con uno de los dueños, lo han hablado entre ellos, las condiciones elementales son:
> 
> Precio del traspaso 30 mil (pensábamos que algo menos pero han revisado libros contables etc han hablado entre ellos y han ajustado un poco)



Que hijos de puta, han subido de 20 a 30.

Yo visto el aumento del precio no los aceptaría como proveedor unico.


----------



## ueee3 (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



Pinta muy bien, pero, ¿podrías decirnos el beneficio mensual?

Vale en tu último mensaje lo has puesto. Parece un regalo. ¿Seguro que el beneficio se va más o menos a mantener?


----------



## ueee3 (30 Jul 2021)

spica dijo:


> Que hijos de puta, han subido de 20 a 30.
> 
> Yo visto el aumento del precio no los aceptaría como proveedor unico.



A mí me sigue pareciendo una ganga.

Y lo de proveedor único entiendo que es siempre y cuando vendan a precio de mercado, con lo que salvo que te vendan fruta podrida (ojo con esto) no parece que te perjudique en demasía.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

spica dijo:


> Que hijos de puta, han subido de 20 a 30.
> 
> Yo visto el aumento del precio no los aceptaría como proveedor unico.



La conversación inicial informal a quien te pilló aquí te mato fue,

-¿Y por cuanto me lo podrías traspasar por 25?

-25... ssssuuuuii.. puede ser

¿20?!

- Te lo voy a poner fácil no te preocupes

Luego hablan entre familiares, repasan cuentas y que están dispuestos pero a 30 y financiando todo a 3 años

A mi me parece una cifra adecuada

Tema proveedor único para fruta verdura y hortaliza es innegociable, sin eso no hay traspaso.

Podrida no puede venir porque no lo almacenan, segun les llegan palets, salen los palets en el día 

Algunas veces al hay una que otra fruta podrida lógicamente, es trabajo de la tienda separar esa pieza. Si vienen varias pochas en una caja se envía foto wassap al proveedor y se descuenta. El proveedor no puede revisar una por una las piezas de sus toneladas pero si puede devolver dinero de una caja de fresas descontandotelo el día siguiente si llega por ejemplo aplastada o con un aspecto no vendible. Nunca tenemos ese problema todo llega reluciente y apetecible del agricultor a la tienda.


----------



## Borjamari (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> También hemos repasado precios en origen y en tienda hoy a modo de idea general.
> 
> La patata 47 por cien de margen por ejemplo, pero hay un gran abanico desde el 10 hasta el 60 por cien de margen en el precio de las cosas y al final es un mix cambiante cada día, difícil saberlo exacto a priori pero facilisimamente el 25.



Para estimar los margenes ten en cuenta que puede aplicar Pareto. Preguntale a tu mujer cuales son los best-sellers. Localiza ese 20% de productos que pueden ser el 80% de la facturación, y mira si esos mantienen ese margen del que hablas.


----------



## ElCalvo (30 Jul 2021)

Con la información recibida espero que haya desistido....


----------



## NCB (30 Jul 2021)

Ahora que me he leído el hilo entero, como ya te han dicho, el principal problema es ser un cliente cautivo del proveedor que es además el propietario del local. Eso impide que puedas buscarte la vida con producto que te de más margen, comprando directamente al productor.

El pavo se quiere asegurar un alquiler y sus ventas. Buen negocio para él, mal negocio para ti, que te convierte en su siervo.

Traspaso ok, pero que tú tengas libertad de comprar el producto a quien te salga de los cojones.


----------



## tejoncio (30 Jul 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Ha visto la caja, no ha visto el gasto en suministros. Que el op tenga cuidado
> 
> Que te pase la cuenta de pérdidas y ganancias, ojea el margen bruto y el baii



Si, una fruteria gasta mucha luz jajaja y una barbaridad de agua…
en mi pueblo hay varias fruterias, algunas regentadas por iletrados reconocidos por todos, y funcionan bien porque los es prosterar, todo e l mundo compra fruta.
seguro que tambien se echaron atrás por el gasto en luz… jajaja

al OP, ni caso, en este foro hay mucho imberbe que no viven e el mundo real.
yo tiraba para adelante.


----------



## sisar_vidal (30 Jul 2021)

tejoncio dijo:


> Si, una fruteria gasta mucha luz jajaja y una barbaridad de agua…
> en mi pueblo hay varias fruterias, algunas regentadas por iletrados reconocidos por todos, y funcionan bien porque los es prosterar, todo e l mundo compra fruta.
> seguro que tambien se echaron atrás por el gasto en luz… jajaja
> 
> ...



Tu sabes lo que son los gastos operativos? Pedazo de SUBNORMAL


----------



## Carlos París (30 Jul 2021)

" Se compra " = Panchito CM detectado.

A TOMAR POR CULO PANCHITO


----------



## TradingMetales (30 Jul 2021)

Mira, acepta el pufo y desde el primer día trata de empezar a crear ya en tu mente, tu propia marca, y tus futuras franquicias, ya decidirás cuando tengas más poder de compra, a quién coño compras o no. Suerte


----------



## RFray (30 Jul 2021)

europeo dijo:


> El paki de mi barrio con su frutería llena de mierda y destartalada está montado en el dólar. Y viendo la cantidad de fruterias que abren debe ser rentable



Ejem, creo que los fruteros pakis tienen otras fuentes de ingresos, aparte de la venta de plátanos pasados.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (30 Jul 2021)

Con mas de 30 años de negocios a cuestas, y de nacer en familia de comerciantes, dos cosas:

-cuando he leído “ poco margen y mucho volumen” se me han erizado los pelos debido a los reflejos de Pavlov.No aPto para gente que no le asuste el curro, vas a saber lo que es trabajar, no ser un empleado

-valora si esos 20.000 leuros de traspaso no te saldria mas a cuenta gasTARLOS acondicionando un local que seas LIBRE de comprar al proveedor que quieras. Con ese esquema de franquicia encuubierta te estas metiendo en todas las ataduras de un empleadoy con todos los líos del empresario. Ojo pues

BONUS TRACK: al hacer la cuenta de explotacion no te olvides provisionar un pastizal fijo al mes paracontingencuas de este estado comunistoide:

cuotas patronal seguridad social empleado, bajas del empleado,indemnizacion empleado el dia que lo eches, mutas inspecciones ayuntamiento, consejeria consumo, hacienda, gestoria, reparaciones, hurtos de clientes, descuAdres negativos de caja ( nunca son positivos
en resumen: simula que pasaria reduciendoun 25% facturacion y aumentando un 20% gastos.
Si aun asi te salennlos numeros y te va la marcha, adelante, si no... vas a añorar la vida de currito.

BONUS TRACK 2: meterte a empresario con la perspectiva de sacar 2.000 eypos al mes es la explicacion de por qué Hispanistán estádonde está.

bueno op, ya se que no te gustará lo que te he dicho, pero te he contado gratis lo que muchos MBA de 15.000,00 euros no te cuentan en sus planes de heztudio ( lo digo porque he hecho un par de ellos)


----------



## Triptolemo (30 Jul 2021)

¿que variedad de castañas vendes?


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿que variedad de castañas vendes?



No lo sé, sabe mi mujer, pero con toda seguridad provienen de orense


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> " Se compra " = Panchito CM detectado.
> 
> A TOMAR POR CULO PANCHITO



Tienes mal ojo, tengo ascendencia de la nobleza navarra, y familiares con título. 

Título en su día concedido por Felipe V y debido a una carrera militar que fue desde soldado raso hasta gobernador de la plaza de Pescara en Napoles y fortificador del castillo de Barletta.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

Ellis Wyatt dijo:


> Si os podéis permitir una letra de 30k, no es mala idea. Yo haría transpaso. La vida de autónomo es muy jodida, más con empleados. Pero yo no usaría un foro de Internet para asesorarme.



Es por divertirme charlando del tema y quizá tomar en cuenta alguna idea

Mi asesor de verdad es mi padre que asesora a cientos de autónomos, sl y demás mandinga de laboral herencias, traspasos, cuentas, impuestos y la ostia


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

NCB dijo:


> Ahora que me he leído el hilo entero, como ya te han dicho, el principal problema es ser un cliente cautivo del proveedor que es además el propietario del local. Eso impide que puedas buscarte la vida con producto que te de más margen, comprando directamente al productor.
> 
> El pavo se quiere asegurar un alquiler y sus ventas. Buen negocio para él, mal negocio para ti, que te convierte en su siervo.
> 
> Traspaso ok, pero que tú tengas libertad de comprar el producto a quien te salga de los cojones.



Tenemos libertad de elección de proveedor en el 30 por cien de la facturación aproximadamente.

Nuestro proveedor principal es seguramente el proveedor que elegiríamos cada día siendo libres para elegir. Por una cuestión de confianza, calidad y éxito demostrados


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Aproximadamente le 30% de las ventas son otras cosas de otros proveedores y además se puede introducir productos nuevos, pensamos en jamón york, queso de barra, pavo quizá alguno de los básicos del hogar como leche, azúcar, harina, sal, especias, frutos secos, especias.. las cosas que cuando uno compra para hacer una receta se da cuenta de que le faltan.



¿Carne y charcutería en una frutería? No me jodas.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Carne y charcutería en una frutería? No me jodas.



Se vende lacón, chorizo, queso, vino, huevos y cervezas a dios, porque es lo típico de la zona y lo que compra el pueblo.

Lo del jamón york o jamon serrano es porque ya que el cliente ha hecho la cola y le has dicho buenos días que desea... ya le das el servicio de unas lonchas sin que vaya luego al supermercado a hacer otra cola


----------



## Xan Solo (30 Jul 2021)

Aumentar el precio del traspaso (a 30000) me parece que descubre unas cartas en un juego que no necesitas jugar.

A ellos les INTERESA deshacerse de la tienda y que tu mujer se quede con ella. Les interesa tener una tienda "franquiciada". Peeero.... Tu mujer tiene también intereses como trabajadora. El primero es que tiene derecho a recibir su sueldo a fin de mes, sin preocupaciones.

O sea, que por asumir esas preocupaciones me parece que podría sacarle algo más a los distribuidores de fruta. Es más: creo que podría sacarles que fuesen ELLOS LOS QUE LE PAGASEN. A fin de cuentas, los problemas que les sacan de encima son enormes, y les da un contrato de varios años de exclusividad.

O sea, no creo que sea tan buen negocio. O, al menos, creo que podríais apretarles un poco más las tuercas, no dudes que ellos lo harán (ya lo están haciendo. comparando con lo primero que pedían que ya han subido un 50% del precio inicial).

Negociad. Y todo por escrito.


----------



## Carlos París (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Tienes mal ojo, tengo ascendencia de la nobleza navarra, y familiares con título.
> 
> Título en su día concedido por Felipe V y debido a una carrera militar que fue desde soldado raso hasta gobernador de la plaza de Pescara en Napoles y fortificador del castillo de Barletta.



Tú lo que tienes es la noche y el día, panchitazo, que no sabes ni escribir. Anda y tira para el lago Pipicaca.


----------



## Carlos París (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Es por divertirme charlando del tema y quizá tomar en cuenta alguna idea
> 
> Mi asesor de verdad es mi padre que asesora a cientos de autónomos, sl y demás* mandinga* de laboral herencias, traspasos, cuentas, impuestos y la ostia



Esfuérzate un poco al menos si quieres aparentar ser español, panchito.

Foreros , no le sigáis el cuento al mierda este que no es más que un CM panchito a sueldo de Calópez.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Esfuérzate un poco al menos si quieres aparentar ser español, panchito.
> 
> Foreros , no le sigáis el cuento al mierda este que no es más que un CM panchito a sueldo de Calópez.



Jajaja quise decir mandanga que es el famoso temazo del Fary... es el corrector ortográfico 

Te deseo que pases un día estupendo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Se vende lacón, chorizo, queso, vino, huevos y cervezas a dios, porque es lo típico de la zona y lo que compra el pueblo.



Pues entonces ya no es una frutería sino un COLMADO.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Aumentar el precio del traspaso (a 30000) me parece que descubre unas cartas en un juego que no necesitas jugar.
> 
> A ellos les INTERESA deshacerse de la tienda y que tu mujer se quede con ella. Les interesa tener una tienda "franquiciada". Peeero.... Tu mujer tiene también intereses como trabajadora. El primero es que tiene derecho a recibir su sueldo a fin de mes, sin preocupaciones.
> 
> ...



Esta renunciando a un smi con antigüedad de 2 años y pico

Por otra parte aunque nos cobren 30 mil, estimo que a largo plazo doblará su remuneracion


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jul 2021)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Con mas de 30 años de negocios a cuestas, y de nacer en familia de comerciantes, dos cosas:
> 
> -cuando he leído “ poco margen y mucho volumen” se me han erizado los pelos debido a los reflejos de Pavlov.No aPto para gente que no le asuste el curro, vas a saber lo que es trabajar, no ser un empleado
> 
> -valora si esos 20.000 leuros de traspaso no te saldria mas a cuenta gasTARLOS acondicionando un local que seas LIBRE de comprar al proveedor que quieras. Con ese esquema de franquicia encuubierta te estas metiendo en todas las ataduras de un empleadoy con todos los líos del empresario. Ojo pues



Te has equivocado con lo del MBA que cobra 15k. Tu consejo vale 30k que es lo que se van a ahorrar si lo siguen.

Al OP le voy a hacer la siguiente sencilla pregunta: ¿Para qué pagar por el traspaso y atarte a un mayorista?

Según tú, ya sabes todos los pormenores del negocio. Conoces los precios y todos los detalles. Además, sabes de primerísima mano que ellos quieren "deshacerse" de las tiendas (no de las tiendas, sino del control sobre ellas). ¿Qué evita que tú abras una frutería y les hagas la competencia? De hecho, sería un gran momento pues ya sabes que quien se quede la "franquicia" tiene que desembolsar esos 30k (tú no tendrás que hacerlo) y además estará atado a un mayorista.

Si me dices que es un producto exclusivo me lo pensaría, pero una fruteria con los conocimientos que ya tienes...es que no entiendo lo de pagar esos 30k y encima atarte a un distribuidor...¿me explicas tu beneficio?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Tienes mal ojo, tengo ascendencia de la nobleza navarra, y familiares con título.
> 
> Título en su día concedido por Felipe V y debido a una carrera militar que fue desde soldado raso hasta gobernador de la plaza de Pescara en Napoles y fortificador del castillo de Barletta.



Offtopic, de buen rollo y desde el respeto.

Yo también me he dado cuenta en el primer post que podrías ira a los JJOO en la categoría de tiro con arco, pero hablar de ascendencia Navarra es decir, en términos bastante claros, que unos nobles navarros fueron a tu tierra a follarse a indias con un nivel paleolítico y que de ahí nacieron tus antepasados y tú. El "gen" indio, asiático, y negroide, es mas prevalente que el blanco y por eso tú, mal que te pese y sin ser tu culpa, eres el tuerto del pais de los ciegos, o el cobriSo algo mas blanquito que los otros cobriSos.

Que tu tengas esos apellidos es porque en aquellos tiempos los Españoles, para poder follarse a indias en taparrabos, debían primero cristianizarlas y "casarse" con ellas. Mas o menos legalizar violaciones que seguramente ni serían tales, pues ellas estaban literalmente "mejorando la raSa".

Yo no llevaría con orgullo el saber que unos señores de alta cuna se follaron a mi tatarabuela que iba por la selva en taparrabos.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te has equivocado con lo del MBA que cobra 15k. Tu consejo vale 30k que es lo que se van a ahorrar si lo siguen.
> 
> Al OP le voy a hacer la siguiente sencilla pregunta: ¿Para qué pagar por el traspaso y atarte a un mayorista?
> 
> ...



Lo que estas comprando es que desde el día 1 ya cuentas con cientos de clientes fieles que van a tu exitosa tienda y no a la competencia y lo hacen de forma automatica.

Es el resultado de años de trabajo bien hecho, un caballo al que te subes en marcha.

Abrir un negocio nuevo no tiene por qué ser una mala idea pero no vas a hacer 1000 euros de caja el primer día con centenares de clientes, tienes que lograrlo poco a poco y eso requiere más capacidad financiera, además es a riesgo de que no lo consigas. En una fruteria nueva se pudre más fruta que en una rodada y se estrechan márgenes.

Mi mujer ha estado detrás del mostrador también en fruterias de la misma familia recientemente abiertas y sabe lo que es un comienzo, no queremos aventurar un capital que no tenemos, no podemos comprar tanta libertad.



Aquí coges unas certezas y entregas a cambio otras certezas a un proveedor que te financia confiando en sus certezas.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Offtopic, de buen rollo y desde el respeto.
> 
> Yo también me he dado cuenta en el primer post que podrías ira a los JJOO en la categoría de tiro con arco, pero hablar de ascendencia Navarra es decir, en términos bastante claros, que unos nobles navarros fueron a tu tierra a follarse a indias con un nivel paleolítico y que de ahí nacieron tus antepasados y tú. El "gen" indio, asiático, y negroide, es mas prevalente que el blanco y por eso tú, mal que te pese y sin ser tu culpa, eres el tuerto del pais de los ciegos, o el cobriSo algo mas blanquito que los otros cobriSos.
> 
> ...



No tengo ascendencia sudamericana, tengo familia gallega, vasca, navarra, madrileña y andaluza.

Y esos nobles navarros llevan viviendo en Navarra y en Madrid desde Felipe V hasta ahora.


Tampoco tengo ningún prejuicio racial hacia nadie y me siento muy orgullos de la España imperial y de nuestras colonias. Lo considero mi país también.

En cuanto a mi color de piel que no creo que importe, es más blanco que los huevos de un preso


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Abrir un negocio nuevo no tiene por qué ser una mala idea pero no vas a hacer 1000 euros de caja el primer día con centenares de clientes, tienes que lograrlo poco a poco y eso requiere más capacidad financiera, además es a riesgo de que no lo consigas. En una fruteria nueva se pudre más fruta que en una rodada y se estrechan márgenes.
> 
> Mi mujer ha estado detrás del mostrador también en fruterias de la misma familia recientemente abiertas y sabe lo que es un comienzo, no queremos aventurar un capital que no tenemos, no podemos comprar tanta libertad.



Las fruterías no venden carne ni charcutería.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo que estas comprando es que desde el día 1 ya cuentas con cientos de clientes fieles que van a tu exitosa tienda y no a la competencia y lo hacen de forma automatica.



Es una FRUTERÍA no una central nuclear.

¿Nunca te ha pasado que en tu barrio o ciudad han abierto una nueva tienda DE LO QUE SEA y has ido? ¿Crees que en una FRU-TE-RÍ-A los clientes no van a ir a otra nueva, mas aún si ven a las mismas caras (tu mujer) y el mismo producto o mejor (porque tú puedes comprar a cualquier mayorista)?



javiwell dijo:


> Es el resultado de años de trabajo bien hecho, un caballo al que te subes en marcha.



¿A quién ven los clientes, a tu mujer o a los que quieren traspasarte el negocio?



javiwell dijo:


> Abrir un negocio nuevo no tiene por qué ser una mala idea pero no vas a hacer 1000 euros de caja el primer día con centenares de clientes, tienes que lograrlo poco a poco y eso requiere más capacidad financiera, además es a riesgo de que no lo consigas. En una fruteria nueva se pudre más fruta que en una rodada y se estrechan márgenes.



1. Es una FRUTERÍA. Todo lo que tienes que hacer es buscar otro local cercano. Por cierto, con el traspaso no te extrañe que el dueño del local suba el alquiler.
3. Vas a tener automáticamente 30k mas de capacidad financiera además de la capacidad financiera para decirle a tu distribuidor que o te mejora los precios o te vas a la competencia, algo que si firmas con éste no podrás hacer.



javiwell dijo:


> Mi mujer ha estado detrás del mostrador también en fruterias de la misma familia recientemente abiertas y sabe lo que es un comienzo, no queremos aventurar un capital que no tenemos, no podemos comprar tanta libertad.



Vas a tener los 30k que te ahorras.



javiwell dijo:


> Aquí coges unas certezas y entregas a cambio otras certezas a un proveedor que te financia confiando en sus certezas.



Los proveedores o "confían" en tí, sobre todo si saben quien eres o donde has estado, o se comen (literalmente) la mercancía.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No tengo ascendencia sudamericana, tengo familia gallega, vasca, navarra, madrileña y andaluza.
> 
> Y esos nobles navarros llevan viviendo en Navarra y en Madrid desde Felipe V hasta ahora.
> 
> ...



Ya te he dicho que a mi me da igual, pero que en España ha habido dos tipos de inmigración hispanoamericana:
1. Los conquistadores que se follaron a las panchitas.
2. Los "gashegos" que se fueron con la familia a probar fortuna, pero esos no eran hijos de ninguna nobleza.

Y reitero: 
- Me casaría 100 veces antes con una panchita peruana de 120cm que con una españoca hija de reyes.
- Conociendo mi arbol genealógico al dedillo me limpio el culo con mi pasaporte español o cualquier otro pasaporte ya que para mi son simplemente una forma de control de libertad de las personas.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es una FRUTERÍA no una central nuclear.
> 
> ¿Nunca te ha pasado que en tu barrio o ciudad han abierto una nueva tienda DE LO QUE SEA y has ido? ¿Crees que en una FRU-TE-RÍ-A los clientes no van a ir a otra nueva, mas aún si ven a las mismas caras (tu mujer) y el mismo producto o mejor (porque tú puedes comprar a cualquier mayorista)?
> 
> ...



¿Tu le recomendarías a mi mujer dejar el curro y abrir un negocio? ¿Seguir de empleada por el smi? ¿O pillar el traspaso?

Describe me como harías el plan, gracias


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ya te he dicho que a mi me da igual, pero que en España ha habido dos tipos de inmigración hispanoamericana:
> 1. Los conquistadores que se follaron a las panchitas.
> 2. Los "gashegos" que se fueron con la familia a probar fortuna, pero esos no eran hijos de ninguna nobleza.
> 
> ...



Pues mira, mi mujer es peruana, ahí le has dado


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es una FRUTERÍA no una central nuclear.



Por eso piden 30 mil, no 30 mil millones.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues mira, mi mujer es peruana, ahí le has dado



O sea, que eres un follapanchitas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Por eso piden 30 mil, no 30 mil millones.



¿No decías que eran 20.000? Ya estás cambiando el título del hilo: en vez de "se traspasa frutería por 20.000€" tiene que poner "se traspasa colmado por 30.000€"


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> O sea, que eres un follapanchitas.



Algo así, si


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿No decías que eran 20.000? Ya estás cambiando el título del hilo: en vez de "se traspasa frutería por 20.000€" tiene que poner "se traspasa colmado por 30.000€"



Tienes toda la razón, ya lo he editado en el primer mensaje.

Pero pongo fruteria que es lo que ponemos en el letrero de la tienda y como la gente le llama


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> ¿Tu le recomendarías a mi mujer dejar el curro y abrir un negocio? ¿Seguir de empleada por el smi? ¿O pillar el traspaso?
> 
> Describe me como harías el plan, gracias



Mi trabajo, mis estudios, y toda mi filosofía de vida se basan en ponerme en lo peor.

En tu hilo te has dedicado principalmente a hacer de promotor de la idea de los dueños que quieren hacer el traspaso, lo cual me preocupa. Y me parece muy buena idea que hayas abierto éste hilo y al menos estés dispuesto a escuchar a quienes pensamos de forma contraria.

Para mi el problema principal reside en que yo no veo un beneficio claro en contraprestación a esos 30k que te piden. La pregunta que yo les haría a los dueños es:* ¿30k y un contrato de exclusividad a beneficio de ellos a cambio de qué exáctamente?
- ¿Nombre comercial? No porque es una fruteria.
- ¿Artículos exclusivos? No porque es una frutería.
- ¿Mejores precios? No, porque te haría precios de mayorísta y encima tienes que ir tú por ahí mirando a ver si no te han subido el precio injustamente y meterte en peleas con ellos.
- ¿El local? No porque el alquiler lo sigues pagando tú.
- ¿El producto? Por lo que entiendo tampoco.
- ¿Las estanterías? ¿Los frigoríficos? Dame tú la mitad y te lo monto yo todo nuevo.

Pero respondiendo a tu pregunta: Yo les haría la competencia.*

A menos que quieran cerrar todo el negocio, venderlo todo, y retirarse, *hay algo (y malo) que no te estan contando*. Si llevan muchos años en el negocio y tienen semejante integración vertical les saldría muchísimo mas barato contratar a un gestor y no vender las tiendas. Si las quieren franquiciar (porque desde que te obligan a comprarles solo a ellos eso es una franquicia, no un traspaso) y su producto no es exclusivo (como sería un McDonalds, por ejemplo) es porque hay algo que falla. Lo que esos entrañables amigos quieren hacer es transferirte a tí el problema.

Puedes abrir una frutería enfrente, comprarles a ellos o incluso a sus distribuidores, negociar los precios como te salga del nabo (repito, son frutas, "c parts", "off-the-shelf products"), y ahorrarte los 30k del "traspaso" y el contrato de exclusividad.

Si al final decides no aceptar el traspaso haz la siguiente prueba: Ofréceles 12k. Si primero te dicen que no y al mes o así te dicen que si ya sabes que ahí hay problemas.

Yo prefiero perder un "chollo" y ahorrarme 30k a comprar una tienda para descubrir que ellos ya sabían que iban a subirles el alquiler y el precio de la fruta, y ahora te comes tú todo el marrón (que creo que es lo que estará ocurriendo).


----------



## Saluter (30 Jul 2021)

Como si se opera o como si se compra un puticlub.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues mira, mi mujer es peruana, ahí le has dado



Siguiendo el offtopic, ni el pasado ni tu ADN lo puedes cambiar. La vida es una partida de poker. Uno empieza con unas cartas que le tocan. Hay gente que te tocan un as de entrada (ser Europeo de pura raza, por ejemplo) y otros vienen de serie con cartas de mierda (ser peruano, por ejemplo). De eso nadie tiene la culpa y solo significa que algunos tienen ya la partida ganada y otros tienen que pasarse la vida jugando y cambiando cartas.

Lo bueno es que en el poker, como en la vida, hay muchas formas de ganar. Puedes apostar fuerte, puedes mentir, puedes quedarte con las cartas buenas que te han tocado, o tratar de cambiar tus carta en la medida de tus posibilidades. Hay gente lista que con malas cartas las saben jugar bien, e idiotas que tienen poker de ases y los tiran porque quieren hacer escalera de color.

Las cartas de tus antepasados son irrelevantes, porque vales lo que tú juegues en tu momento. Siendo cobriSo te vas a comer bastante racismo y muchos te van a mirar (figurativa y literalmente) por encima del hombro, pero eso lo puedes convertir en ventaja pues, siendo inteligente, podrás aprovecharte de los estereotipos de otros. Yo mismo juego a los estereotipos tanto en mi curro como en mi vida personal: En mi curro me hago pasar por trabajador callado que no da problemas y que nunca dejaría la empresa...hasta que viene alguien con una oferta mejor y me voy en cero coma. Para follar con estúpidas españolas me hago pasar por tontorrón con dinero (falso lo primero, cierto lo segundo) y cuando termino de correrme desaparezco en cero coma.

Haz lo que quieras con tu vida, pero si yo estuviera en tus zapatos en vez de vanagloriarme de mis antepasados nobles que violaron a mis abuelas me pondría un taparrabos y un arco virtual y me aprovecharía bien de los estereotipos para jugársela a los "listillos".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Por eso piden 30 mil, no 30 mil millones.



...y sin embargo, desde el respeto, ni tan siquiera puedes tú poner esos 30k sin pedir un préstamo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pero pongo fruteria que es lo que ponemos en el letrero de la tienda y como la gente le llama



Pues entonces no vendáis productos cárnicos.


----------



## tejoncio (30 Jul 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Tu sabes lo que son los gastos operativos? Pedazo de SUBNORMAL



Mejor que tu , retrasado. 
Es una fruteria normalita de barrio, no Disneyland Paris ni Port Aventura. 
Agua y luz dice jajaja
Uuh la ruina el agua y luz de una fruteria.
Alquiler de 480€, SS, género y un varios de 100 al mes? 
Eso es calderilla joder para las cajas que dice el OP y los margenes que manejan.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pues entonces no vendáis productos cárnicos.



Mientras vendamos seguiremos llamándole de la misma forma y poniendo los mismos productos.

El nombre de la fruteria y el logo en más bolsas se pacta que se queda como está, y así lo queremos


----------



## sisar_vidal (30 Jul 2021)

tejoncio dijo:


> Mejor que tu , retrasado.
> Es una fruteria normalita de barrio, no Disneyland Paris ni Port Aventura.
> Agua y luz dice jajaja
> Uuh la ruina el agua y luz de una fruteria.
> ...



Vamos que no sabes que son los gastos operativos subnormal.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ...y sin embargo, desde el respeto, ni tan siquiera puedes tú poner esos 30k sin pedir un préstamo.



La parte vendedora financia el 100% sin intereses a 3 años

Yo tengo adicionalmente una línea de crédito de 30 a un interés abusivo del 4% pero que puede resolver algún tema puntual

Más 12 de mi mujer 

Más 5.000 mios ahorrados


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Siguiendo el offtopic, ni el pasado ni tu ADN lo puedes cambiar. La vida es una partida de poker. Uno empieza con unas cartas que le tocan. Hay gente que te tocan un as de entrada (ser Europeo de pura raza, por ejemplo) y otros vienen de serie con cartas de mierda (ser peruano, por ejemplo). De eso nadie tiene la culpa y solo significa que algunos tienen ya la partida ganada y otros tienen que pasarse la vida jugando y cambiando cartas.
> 
> Lo bueno es que en el poker, como en la vida, hay muchas formas de ganar. Puedes apostar fuerte, puedes mentir, puedes quedarte con las cartas buenas que te han tocado, o tratar de cambiar tus carta en la medida de tus posibilidades. Hay gente lista que con malas cartas las saben jugar bien, e idiotas que tienen poker de ases y los tiran porque quieren hacer escalera de color.
> 
> ...



Lo de mis antepasados no es para vanagloriarme sino para mostrarle a un racista prejuicioso (no tu), como dispara contra sus propios ideales de raza pura al atacar a gente anónima que no conoce de nada catalogando la en la raza que más rabia le da.


----------



## XXavier (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No tengo ascendencia sudamericana, tengo familia gallega, vasca, navarra, madrileña y andaluza.
> 
> Y esos nobles navarros llevan viviendo en Navarra y en Madrid desde Felipe V hasta ahora.
> 
> ...




Yo soy español, pero he vivido años en el Perú, y conozco el país.

Creo que lo que hicieron los conquistadores en América fue un atropello y un genocidio. Un español de hoy no debe sentirse orgulloso de esas barbaridades, aunque cosas parecidas (y peores) las hayan hecho también los romanos, los judíos, los egipcios, los ingleses, los portugueses, los alemanes, los estadounidenses o los japoneses. Que otros hayan sido también unos asesinos no quita a los españoles la mancha de haber sido responsables de crímenes y expolios tremendos...

No digo que haya que arrepentirse de nada, porque no tiene sentido, y son cosas que un país debe tratar de olvidar, igual que una persona debe tratar de olvidar los malos actos que haya hecho en su vida, si ya no tienen remedio.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Mientras vendamos seguiremos llamándole de la misma forma y poniendo los mismos productos. El nombre de la fruteria y el logo en más bolsas se pacta que se queda como está, y así lo queremos



Tendríais que poner Charcutería-Frutería o seréis un fraude de ley.


----------



## dcisneros (30 Jul 2021)

mucha suerte como empresarios autónomos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> La parte vendedora financia el 100% sin intereses a 3 años
> 
> Yo tengo adicionalmente una línea de crédito de 30 a un interés abusivo del 4% pero que puede resolver algún tema puntual
> 
> ...



En otras palabras: Que no tienes 30k. Y no pasa nada, pero que decir "solo son 30k" (que es lo que has querido decir) para una persona que no los tiene pues queda un poco chungo.

Y esa financiación sin intereses apoya mi tesis de que estan desesperados por deshacerse del muert...digo, negocio. ¿Qué harías si te montan un Mercadona al lado y te quedas con esa deuda de 30k que debes pagar si o si?


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Qué harías si te montan un Mercadona al lado y te quedas con esa deuda de 30k que debes pagar si o si?



En esa calle que está subiendo una colina urbana con locales pequeños, sin garajes y edificios más bien antiguos... no ha lugar a un mercadona, por eso estamos nosotros los pequeños comercios.

En cualquier caso si nos arruina un competidor quien sea, lo que vamos a hablar con ellos a ver si lo podemos poner en el contrato, es la posibilidad de traspasrles a ellos la fruteria de nuevo condonandose la deuda como contrapartida.

Ellos van a mantener una fruteria a modo de fruteria escuela, y tienen pensado seguir abriendo y traspasando fruterias en las afueras de la ciudad para incrementar volumen mayorista y mejorar sus posiciones compradoras. 

No están tan preocupados por el resultado de una fruteria individual suya como por la cadena mayorista y los volúmenes que quieren manejar para presionar precios a la baja a sus proveedores.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> En esa calle que está subiendo una colina urbana con locales pequeños, sin garajes y edificios más bien antiguos... no ha lugar a un mercadona, por eso estamos nosotros los pequeños comercios.



Osea, todo lo que necesitan para arruinarte es que otro pequeño comercio te haga la competencia y como ellos no han tenido que poner esos 30k pueden hacerte una competición sin márgen de beneficio hasta que te obliguen a cerrar.



javiwell dijo:


> En cualquier caso si nos arruina un competidor quien sea, lo que vamos a hablar con ellos a ver si lo podemos poner en el contrato, es la posibilidad de traspasrles a ellos la fruteria de nuevo condonandose la deuda como contrapartida.



La competición no entra en las cláusulas de "force majure" pero lo puedes intentar, aunque dudo horrores de que pudiera entrar.



javiwell dijo:


> Ellos van a mantener una fruteria a modo de fruteria escuela, y tienen pensado seguir abriendo y traspasando fruterias en las afueras de la ciudad para incrementar volumen mayorista y mejorar sus posiciones compradoras.



Se te ha olvidado añadir el "me han dicho que..."

A ver que lo entienda. Su plan es abrir nuevas fruterias ¿y traspasar las existentes? Es que sigo sin entender que si su plan es ampliar su volumen mayorista siguen siendo un intermediario. En el contexto vertical quieren "ampliar por arriba y cortar por abajo"...pero son intermediarios.

O soy muy tonto o no acabo de entender lo que quieren hacer. Por cierto, sigo sin saber lo que obtendrías por esos 30k.


----------



## tejoncio (30 Jul 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Vamos que no sabes que son los gastos operativos subnormal.



Corre a tu cueva, que tus mensajes son todos para aportar entre cero y nada, quitar las ganas a alguien que quiere algo e insultar. 
Subnormal tu.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Osea, todo lo que necesitan para arruinarte es que otro pequeño comercio te haga la competencia y como ellos no han tenido que poner esos 30k pueden hacerte una competición sin márgen de beneficio hasta que te obliguen a cerrar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se quedan una de sus fruterías que no han puesto a la venta para ningún empleado.

Esa fruteria la gestiona uno de los familiares ya que son 3 hijos y tiene que haber curro para los 3. Aprovechan esa fruteria para formar a empleados a los que luego les interesaría traspasar nuevas fruterias una vez que ellos mismos les hayan formado sobre como funcionan sus fruterías.

Los 30 mil son a cambio de un negocio en marcha con clientes

¿Y con qué objetivo iba a querer arruinar a los que les colocamos la fruta kilo a kilo? 

Mira hasta que probemos y andemos no vamos a saber la ganancia exacta o la pérdida, pero no nos apetece dejar pasar la ocasión de probarlo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Se quedan una de sus fruterías que no han puesto a la venta para ningún empleado.



¿Son fruterías 100% o charcufruterías?


----------



## NCB (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Se quedan una de sus fruterías que no han puesto a la venta para ningún empleado.
> 
> Esa fruteria la gestiona uno de los familiares ya que son 3 hijos y tiene que haber curro para los 3. Aprovechan esa fruteria para formar a empleados a los que luego les interesaría traspasar nuevas fruterias una vez que ellos mismos les hayan formado sobre como funcionan sus fruterías.
> 
> Los 30 mil son a cambio de un negocio en marcha con clientes



Es similar a una franquicia. Ellos te aportan el conocimiento para que el negocio funcione pero te cobran un royalty por quedarte con el negocio y te obligan a comprarles sus productos.

Generalmente, yo soy partidario de montártelo por tu cuenta, sin necesidad de tener que pagar nada a nadie ni contratos que te aten. Pero en determinadas situaciones muy específicas, puede merecer la pena. Yo no lo haría, es muy arriesgado. Pero dependerá del grado de confianza y conocimiento que tengas de esa gente, si son legales o son gente que va a sacar pasta y les da igual como te vaya a ti (que es lo que suele pasar en las franquicias).


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Son fruterías 100% o charcufruterías?



Si, así es


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

NCB dijo:


> Es similar a una franquicia. Ellos te aportan el conocimiento para que el negocio funcione pero te cobran un royalty por quedarte con el negocio y te obligan a comprarles sus productos.
> 
> Generalmente, yo soy partidario de montártelo por tu cuenta, sin necesidad de tener que pagar nada a nadie ni contratos que te aten. Pero en determinadas situaciones muy específicas, puede merecer la pena. Yo no lo haría, es muy arriesgado. Pero dependerá del grado de confianza y conocimiento que tengas de esa gente, si son legales o son gente que va a sacar pasta y les da igual como te vaya a ti (que es lo que suele pasar en las franquicias).



No va a existir royalty, solo cláusula de proveedor exclusivo, ya está hablado con ellos


----------



## NCB (30 Jul 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Son fruterías 100% o charcufruterías?



En poblaciones pequeñas son bastante habituales. Tiendas pequeñas que venden fruta y otros productos variados de alimentación. Su principal negocio y reclamo es la fruta, pero luego sacan un extra relativamente importante de otras cosas.


----------



## NCB (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No va a existir royalty, solo cláusula de proveedor exclusivo, ya está hablado con ellos



Bueno el royalty sería el pago por el traspaso. No es lo mismo pero digamos que es una forma de que ellos se aseguren un ingreso independientemente de cómo te vaya a ti el negocio luego.

30K son 500€ durante cinco años. Echa bien las cuentas, haz un plan de negocio donde incluyas TODOS los gastos, y sobre todo haz una simulación pesimista para saber si en un momento dado que se produzca una bajada de ventas aún se sigue sacando beneficio suficiente para seguir tirando. Los negocios generalmente tienen subidas y bajadas a lo largo del tiempo.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

NCB dijo:


> Bueno el royalty sería el pago por el traspaso. No es lo mismo pero digamos que es una forma de que ellos se aseguren un ingreso independientemente de cómo te vaya a ti el negocio luego.
> 
> 30K son 500€ durante cinco años. Echa bien las cuentas, haz un plan de negocio donde incluyas TODOS los gastos, y sobre todo haz una simulación pesimista para saber si en un momento dado que se produzca una bajada de ventas aún se sigue sacando beneficio suficiente para seguir tirando. Los negocios generalmente tienen subidas y bajadas a lo largo del tiempo.



Solo el hecho de que el alquiler esté a 450 (que por cierto pensaba que 480 pero no) ya casi da para pagar 30 mil en 5 años

Lo pagaremos en 3 años, aunque haya que ganar igual o un poco menos que ahora, lo importante es que después de eso ya somos propietarios... que hay una meta


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Jul 2021)

NCB dijo:


> En poblaciones pequeñas son bastante habituales. Tiendas pequeñas que venden fruta y otros productos variados de alimentación. Su principal negocio y reclamo es la fruta, pero luego sacan un extra relativamente importante de otras cosas.



Eso es como los quioscos de prensa que venden chucherías y hasta tabaco y lotería (en el caso de Catalunya).


----------



## Xan Solo (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> *Ellos van a mantener una fruteria a modo de fruteria escuela, y tienen pensado seguir abriendo y traspasando fruterias *en las afueras de la ciudad para incrementar volumen mayorista y mejorar sus posiciones compradoras.



Bufff... ellos están intentando montar una cadena de franquicias. 

Mucho ojo. No te están haciendo un favor. Te proponen un negocio en las mejores condiciones para ellos, formando tu competencia y atándote a ti. No me gusta.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Bufff... ellos están intentando montar una cadena de franquicias.
> 
> Mucho ojo. No te están haciendo un favor. Te proponen un negocio en las mejores condiciones para ellos, formando tu competencia y atándote a ti. No me gusta.



Siempre puedes cerrar una fruteria, estamos atados como a la nómina.

Cierras y buscas otra cosa


----------



## pocoyo82 (30 Jul 2021)

Yo por lo que he leído tienes la idea ya metida y nada de lo que te digna va a hacer cambiar de opinión


----------



## fogbugz (30 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi trabajo, mis estudios, y toda mi filosofía de vida se basan en ponerme en lo peor.
> 
> En tu hilo te has dedicado principalmente a hacer de promotor de la idea de los dueños que quieren hacer el traspaso, lo cual me preocupa. Y me parece muy buena idea que hayas abierto éste hilo y al menos estés dispuesto a escuchar a quienes pensamos de forma contraria.
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo igual, y me he leido todo el hilo.

Es raro que alguien traspase un negocio que funciona si va a seguir en el mismo mercado. Puede ser posible, pero es raro. De hecho, si yo quisiese mucha integracion vertical no venderia una fruteria que funciona sino que compraria mas.

La propuesta es parecida a una pseudofranquicia, y las franquicias no son buen negocio para los franquiciados, salvo ciertas excepciones.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo que estas comprando es que desde el día 1 ya cuentas con cientos de clientes fieles que van a tu exitosa tienda y no a la competencia y lo hacen de forma automatica.
> 
> Es el resultado de años de trabajo bien hecho, un caballo al que te subes en marcha.
> 
> ...



Los clientes no son de nadie.
No hay nada mas infiel que un cliente, que por ahorrarse un euro te dan la vuelta .
Por qué os pensais que las marcas gastan millones en marketing? Para hacer creer al publico que pagando por consumir su marca obtienen una utilidad que solo existe en sus mentes aspiracionales


----------



## Pio Pio (30 Jul 2021)

Creo que el negocio lo intentan hacer ellos, franquicia y traspaso.
Ya que sois valientes y tu mujer conoce el mercado yo alquilaba un local por la zona y con los 30.000 te da para montar una buena tienda, sin atarse a nadie. Las franquicias no te dejan margen de movimiento y si queres vender un producto que ellos no te sirven te estas limitando a las ventas.
Mi hijo montó un pequeño cafe en 2018 (al lado de una cafeteria en franquicia) tenia un pequeño alquiler de 350 al mes, al año unos dias antes del covid le venden el local por 32.000 euros, lo compró y en un año ya lo tienen pagado.


----------



## WasP (30 Jul 2021)

Si hay rentabilidad asegurada haceos con el control, y que os quiten lo bailao.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Se quedan una de sus fruterías que no han puesto a la venta para ningún empleado.
> 
> Esa fruteria la gestiona uno de los familiares ya que son 3 hijos y tiene que haber curro para los 3. Aprovechan esa fruteria para formar a empleados a los que luego les interesaría traspasar nuevas fruterias una vez que ellos mismos les hayan formado sobre como funcionan sus fruterías.
> 
> ...



Sigues sin entender ni responderme a mi pregunta, y te lo digo desde el cariño.

*Voy a intentarlo de otra forma: Juguemos a que tú eres el dueño del negocio y me lo quieres vender a mi, ¿te parece?

Venga, explícame que me das a cambio de que yo te pague 30k euros y me obligues a comprarte solo a tu la fruta.

Porque ese mismo negocio lo puedo montar exáctamente igual en otro local cercano, y con los 30k que me ahorro me paso varios meses vendiendo algunas frutas a pérdidas y el resto al mismo precio que tú, y todos los clientes se vienen a mi frutería.

¿O comprarías tu la fruta en el mismo sitio teniendo la fruta mas barata en otro, y además conociendo a los dependientes?*

PS1: Te prometo que solo quiero ayudarte.
PS2: El objetivo de ellos no es arruinarte sino simplemente traspasar el riesgo a otra persona, riesgo que ellos ya conocen y que no te quieren comentar. Calculo que es un incremento del alquiler y de la fruta o algún tema de impuestos.
PS3: Ahora mismo ya sabes que de entrada vas a perder 30k + el sueldo de tu mujer + los gastos de hacerte autónomo.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sigues sin entender ni responderme a mi pregunta, y te lo digo desde el cariño.
> 
> *Voy a intentarlo de otra forma: Juguemos a que tú eres el dueño del negocio y me lo quieres vender a mi, ¿te parece?
> 
> ...



A cambio de 30 mil te voy a ahorrar todas las pérdidas y fruta podrida que vas a tener mientras pones tu negocio montado por ti en marcha e intentas llegar a conseguir mover 1.000 euros de fruta.

Si crees que te va a costar menos de 30 mil adelante, abrelo tu, ya eres libre para hacerlo. Sino colabora conmigo en mi proyecto más grande y voy a dejar que ganes un poquito más que ahora porque me vas a ayudar a mi a ganar sin trabajar tanto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> A cambio de 30 mil te voy a ahorrar todas las pérdidas y fruta podrida que vas a tener mientras pones tu negocio montado por ti en marcha e intentas llegar a conseguir mover 1.000 euros de fruta.
> 
> Si crees que te va a costar menos de 30 mil adelante, abrelo tu, ya eres libre para hacerlo. Sino colabora conmigo en mi proyecto más grande y voy a dejar que ganes un poquito más que ahora porque me vas a ayudar a mi a ganar sin trabajar tanto.



Siguiendo el juego, yo haciendo de tí y tú haciendo de dueño, pregunto:

- ¿Quieres decir que, POR CONTRATO, toda la fruta que yo no consiga vender te la devuelvo y tu me la reembolsas?
- ¿Y POR CONTRATO si yo encuentro a otro mayorista con mejor precio tú me lo igualas? (es el otro punto caliente del que ya hablamos)


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Siguiendo el juego, yo haciendo de tí y tú haciendo de dueño, pregunto:
> 
> - ¿Quieres decir que, POR CONTRATO, toda la fruta que yo no consiga vender te la devuelvo y tu me la reembolsas?
> - ¿Y POR CONTRATO si yo encuentro a otro mayorista con mejor precio tú me lo igualas? (es el otro punto caliente del que ya hablamos)



Si ves que no estás vendiendo tanto de esto o de lo otro pídeme menos cantidad o tira el precio pero no acepto devoluciones, ya sabes las cantidades que tienes que pedir cada día y nunca se tiran más de 2 kg ¿Que te preocupa entonces? A mi el agricultor no me acepta devoluciones de lo que yo no venda.

En el contrato pondremos a precio de mercado mayorista. Si luego no te fías de los precios que te doy puedes ir al mercado a comprobarlo en el momento que quieras. Lo que quiero es que me ayudes a mover más kg no intentar engañarte y que acabemos cabreados porque te vas a dar cuenta en dos meses.


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (30 Jul 2021)

Fruterías suelen ser los negocios que menos requisitos piden para abrir, por eso triunfan los pakis. El tema traspaso es relativo, creo que yo antes me compraba local y me lo montaba a mi gusto que pagar por algo que no será tuyo. Lo único burocracia, pero en este sector como digo es de lo que menos piden para las licencias de apertura, etc. Traspasos entre negocios de restaurantes por ejemplo cada vez van Bajando de precio. Negocia hacerte cargo pero sin traspaso, es una losa demasiado grande que te echas encima. Estudia algún tipo de acuerdo con los dueños actuales de pago según venta, como si fueras socios. Así si bajan las ventas igual te puede bajar precios el también como mayorista....


----------



## damnit (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Hoy, hemos hablado algunos aspectos del traspaso con uno de los dueños, lo han hablado entre ellos, las condiciones elementales son:
> 
> Precio del traspaso 30 mil (pensábamos que algo menos pero han revisado libros contables etc han hablado entre ellos y han ajustado un poco)
> 
> ...



¿qué justifica un aumento del traspaso del 50%?


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> A cambio de 30 mil te voy a ahorrar todas las pérdidas y fruta podrida que vas a tener mientras pones tu negocio montado por ti en marcha e intentas llegar a conseguir mover 1.000 euros de fruta.
> 
> Si crees que te va a costar menos de 30 mil adelante, abrelo tu, ya eres libre para hacerlo. Sino colabora conmigo en mi proyecto más grande y voy a dejar que ganes un poquito más que ahora porque me vas a ayudar a mi a ganar sin trabajar tanto.



Pero vamos a ver, te lo está diciendo... Si compras género de la misma calidad y tiras los precios hasta gastarte esos 30k, ¿cómo cojones no vas a quitarle la clientela? Ponte también en estas situaciones:

-Alguien hace justamente esto y compite contigo en precio y calidad. ¿Cuál es el valor añadido de esa marca entonces?

-¿Has mirado alquileres en esa calle? ¿Has averiguado si te van a mantener el precio de ahora? Imagina que te lo duplican al mes de abrir, ¿qué haces?

-¿Cuánto te costaría acondicionar el local desde cero? ¿Si te peta alguna cámara o algo el primer año quién se hace responsable?

-¿Es absolutamente necesario tener un empleado? Calculad márgenes con un local más pequeño y ella sola o alguien a media jornada.

Veo que el plan hace aguas, lo de que ahora cueste un 50 % más no lo veo claro... En mi opinión, no os lo montáis vosotros mismos porque sois comodones, lo queréis todo hecho, y eso de cara a emprender es una actitud muy mala. Por cómo hablas de los jefes de tu mujer y los defiendes a ultranza incluso después del aumento de 10k parece que sois de esa gente que quiere agradar al amo por encima de todo. Vosotros sabréis cómo es, pero nadie regala nada.

Entiendo que tu mujer no tiene estudios ni nada que la permita orientarse a otro sector, ¿no? Si es así, os animo a montaros algo, o estará condenada a sueldos mileuristas de por vida para enriquecer a otro. Es una buena idea, pero tenéis que ejecutarla bien u os vais a ver endeudados hasta las cejas.


----------



## NCB (30 Jul 2021)

Yo no acabo de ver claro lo de pagar por un traspaso y estar obligado a comprarle el 70% de los productos que vendes al mismo expropietario que te traspasa el negocio.

Desde su punto de vista, evidentemente es interesante, ya que su riesgo es mínimo. Se asegura seguir vendiendo, y además obtiene un buen dinero por el traspaso. Pensaba que el local era propiedad de ellos también y que el alquiler lo negociabas dentro de la operación. Pero si encima tienes que negociar el alquiler con un propietario distinto...

Es un alquiler bajo, pero es evidente que estás en una posición desfavorecida. Con todo, llevando bien el negocio vuestra situación económica puede mejorar la que tenéis actualmente, es sólo que lo sigo viendo desequilibrado a favor de los propietarios.


----------



## DEREC (30 Jul 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Esto venía a decir yo, por como lo pintas no entiendo porque deshacerse de varias fruterías para centrarse en el mercado mayorista si estas son rentables y prácticamente la gestionan los empleados, serían ruedas que impulsarían su plan, no un problema o una rémora.
> 
> Indaga, algo habrá.
> 
> Y si no... suerte, aunque no la necesitarás demasiado, pareces centrado.



Esa fruteria, si no la trabajas no da una mierda. El op ha calculado que su mujer sacaría limpios 2000 €. Los dueños actuales sacarían eso menos el sueldo de su mujer 1200 + 300 de SS. Por lo que les quedarían limpios unos 500 €. Si ya tienen pasta con su mercado mayorista meterse en mil líos por 500 € en el mejor de los casos no sale a cuenta.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (30 Jul 2021)

Espera un momento... Echa el freno magdaleno.

Qué tal el tema de la licencia de la actividad del ayuntamiento? Dispone el local de la correspondiente licencia, declaración responsable o comunicación previa? Está concedida o se quedó ahí en una mera solicitud?

Según he entendido el local no dispone de almacén? Si es así dudo que tenga la licencia. Es más... Estás seguro que no habrá llegado una orden de cierre del ayuntamiento, poniéndonos en el peor de los casos por la denuncia de algún capullo? A lo mejor ese es el motivo por el cual quieren deshacerse del negocio y tú ni te has enterado.

Ten cuidado que ya he visto cosas del estilo. Por lo general los dueños de suelen hacer los tontos en cuanto les preguntas por la licencia. Así que en toda negociación los papeles de la licencia del local por delante.

Ten en cuenta que sacarse la licencia en la actualidad implica adaptar un local a minusválidos con todo lo que conlleva: rampa de acceso y pasillos de 1'20 m de ancho. En algunos casos es imposible cumplir.

Hazme caso amigo, no vayas a arruinarte la vida porque te oculten alguna historia con la licencia de mierda.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

El local sí tiene almacén

Si tiene licencia

Cuesta la mitad que el resto de locales parecidos de la zona

La fruta no tiene un margen fijo, en algunas cajas de fruta, hortaliza y verdura se saca un 50%, por ejemplo ayer con la patata y en otras cosas un 10 o un 0 o incluso se pierde un 5 de margen. 

Lo errores en los pedidos se asumen malvendiendo u ofreciendo a quien no venía a comprar eso, pero en un negocio rodado, hay pocos errores porque ya sabes lo que compran los clientes, es un conocimiento propio solo de tu local que lleva tiempo y pérdidas aprender y que ya conocemos. Sabemos cuántos quesos, cuántas cajas de fresas y cuántas cajas de alcachofa comprar, sabemos darle salida, en que momento rebajar precio y a quien...

Lo importante es mover mucha cantidad para alcanzar un margen medio estable y bueno. Eso se consigue fidelizando clientes, tratandolos bien, devolviendoles el dinero si se quejan, explicándoles lo que es de temporada, animandoles a probar diferentes géneros, disponiendo de variedad y calidad a diario y siendo simpático y respetuoso, atendiendo rápido cua do hay cola, teniendo todo limpio... es un trabajo diario no es ningún secreto de la pólvora.

Hay empleadas que cuando están en la caja facturan un 30 por ciento más que otras y mi mujer es una de ellas porque consigue que una señora que venía a por una pera se lleve unas cerezas también o que el que venía a por 5 kg de patata se lleve 10 bajando muy poco el margen


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

damnit dijo:


> ¿qué justifica un aumento del traspaso del 50%?



No es que haya aumentado, 20 mil fue una pregunta lanzada a uno de los hijos que tuvo una respuesta en plan ni si ni no pero con cara de aceptación.

30 mil es el precio hablado entre los familiares tras sentarse a ver las cuentas de esa tienda y luego comentado con nosotros en reunión privada para tratar el tema del traspaso.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

Lorem Ipsum dijo:


> Espera un momento... Echa el freno magdaleno.
> 
> Qué tal el tema de la licencia de la actividad del ayuntamiento? Dispone el local de la correspondiente licencia, declaración responsable o comunicación previa? Está concedida o se quedó ahí en una mera solicitud?
> 
> ...



Joder veis fantasmas por todos los lados

Que mi mujer trabaja en ese local, que si que tiene almacén y que el local lleva abierto desde 2011 y nadie lo ha cerrado por incumplir nada

Que el dueño del local no ha subido el alquiler en una década


----------



## fogbugz (30 Jul 2021)

Has contado con la inflacion, y como va a afectar al precio y ventas de fruta?

Parece que nos podemos poner en un 5 o 8% durante 2022.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Jul 2021)

fogbugz dijo:


> Has contado con la inflacion, y como va a afectar al precio y ventas de fruta? Parece que nos podemos poner en un 5 o 8% durante 2022.



Me parece que este no sabe contar ni con los dedos.


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

fogbugz dijo:


> Has contado con la inflacion, y como va a afectar al precio y ventas de fruta?
> 
> Parece que nos podemos poner en un 5 o 8% durante 2022.



Si hay más inflación podrían los clientes del supermercado buscar mejores precios en la tienda.

¿Tu sabrías cómo calcular tus ventas de 2022 en base a la inflación estimada?

¿Cual va a se la inflación de la patata en 2022? ¿Y la de la lechuga?

¿Si todos los precios suben de forma generalizada la gente come menos verdura fresca?


----------



## javiwell (30 Jul 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Me parece que este no sabe contar ni con los dedos.



¿A ti cuanto te sale la cuenta?


----------



## fogbugz (30 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si hay más inflación podrían los clientes del supermercado buscar mejores precios en la tienda.
> 
> ¿Tu sabrías cómo calcular tus ventas de 2022 en base a la inflación estimada?
> 
> ...



Bueno es un tema complicado porque la inflacion no suele afectar a todos los productos por igual, y como la demanda de algunos es muy elastica (cambia abruptamente con los precios) puede afectarte.

No tengo conocimientos de este sector, habria que buscar datos.


----------



## Ds_84 (31 Jul 2021)

no quiero sonar brusco ni sobrado pero...

si un autónomo, no hace 3.000eu netos al mes....ya se la puede cortar.

faltaría más que no hiciera un negocio mínimo 500euros/dia mal contaos 

en un país normal cualquiera que haga extras a parte de su trabajo, el más tonto saca 3.000eu dedicandole 3 sabados al mes.....

Lo está relatando el OP como una especie de gallina de los huevos de oro....

estamos apanyaos que una frutería no haga mínimo 30.000eu/mes  ...

apaga y vamonos ya xDDD


----------



## spica (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Que el dueño del local no ha subido el alquiler en una década



El arrendador tiene derecho a una *ELEVACIÓN DE LA RENTA* del *VEINTE POR CIENTO* (20%) de la renta en vigor* en el caso de producirse la cesión del contrato. *


----------



## Rovusthiano (31 Jul 2021)

Yo pondría en el contrato lo de calidad y precio de la fruta, o que si encuentras algo por debajo del X% de lo que te están cobrando lo puedas comprar a otro proveedor.

También les pondría que ellos no pueden abrir ni franquiciar otra frutería a menos de Xcientos metros a la redonda.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

spica dijo:


> El arrendador tiene derecho a una *ELEVACIÓN DE LA RENTA* del *VEINTE POR CIENTO* (20%) de la renta en vigor* en el caso de producirse la cesión del contrato. *



Esta bien saberlo pero aunque ejerciera su derecho y subiera un 20 por cien nos pondríamos en un alquiler de 540 euros


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Jul 2021)

Lo de 30k por el traspaso, lo veo elevado

No creo que montar una frutería cueste eso

Si es por el fondo de maniobra (clientela), tú mujer es la que ha creado la clientela y a la que seguirían comprando si se cambiara de frutería


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Jul 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo de 30k por el traspaso, lo veo elevado. No creo que montar una frutería cueste eso.



Les están cobrando el canon de la franquicia por el morro.

*¿Qué es el canon de entrada?*

El canon de entrada es el cobro de una cantidad determinada que suele pedir el franquiciador al franquiciado por explotar su marca. Este cobro se suele realizar por una serie de básicos que ofrece una franquicia a sus franquiciados como puede ser el uso de marca, la formación, marketing, etc. Esto se suele cobrar una sola vez, a la firma del contrato.

La franquicia realiza una inversión contaste en el negocio. Entre las inversiones principales que hace la marca en su desarrollo se encuentran algunas de las siguientes:

Desarrollo de imagen de marca
Inversión en marketing y comunicación.
Formaciones constantes y manuales operativos
Investigación y desarrollo de producto
Partidas de diseño del establecimiento
Soporte al franquiciado en el montaje, inauguración y arranque de su negocio
Análisis de proyecto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Jul 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Les están cobrando el canon de la franquicia.
> 
> *¿Qué es el canon de entrada?*
> 
> ...



Coño que es una frutería 

Qué cojones de imagen de marca hay?
Qué soporte comercial hay? Si le montan un mercadona o unos panchis enfrente y dan mejor precio, ya veremos cuántos clientes le quedan y como el antiguo dueño se lava las manos 

Si tendría que ser el dueño el que pagara al exigirle ser proveedor exclusivo


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Me imagino que habrás estudiado microeconomia y sabrás que cuando suben los precios de forma generalizada la gente altera las ponderaciones en su cesta de la compra.

La patata es un bien giffen como la zanahoria, cuando suben los precios de forma generalizada, baja el consumo de carne y sube el de verduras, hortalizas y legumbres.

Sin acritud, de economista a economista


----------



## spica (31 Jul 2021)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Yo pondría en el contrato lo de calidad y precio de la fruta, o que si encuentras algo por debajo del X% de lo que te están cobrando lo puedas comprar a otro proveedor.
> 
> También les pondría que ellos no pueden abrir ni franquiciar otra frutería a menos de Xcientos metros a la redonda.



Lo del primer parrafo quedara muy bien bien en un contrato pero con eso no puedes ir a un juzgado y ganar.

¿Como demuestras que ese melon de Villaconejos que a ti te sirve despues de estar 3 semanas en sus camaras es de inferior calidad al que vende en el mercado central recien llegado? Que pagas a un perito para que este todo el año haciendo un seguimiento de cada caja de melones?

Lo dicho antes, nada de exclusividades.


----------



## spica (31 Jul 2021)

Y ojo no es solo los 30k, los listos se quitan de un plumazo la responsabilidad de las indemnizaciones por despido que pasaran a la señora del OP y esta renuncia de hecho a lo suyo que como trabajadora pudiera tener.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Hoy tenemos la patata a 68 céntimos precio mayorista

Estamos vendiendo a 90 céntimos en la tienda, mucho menos que cualquier supermercado

Las ventas de la tienda no han caído


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

spica dijo:


> Y ojo no es solo los 30k, los listos se quitan de un plumazo la responsabilidad de las indemnizaciones por despido que pasaran a la señora del OP y esta renuncia de hecho a lo suyo que como trabajadora pudiera tener.



Solo la de mi mujer que ascendería a una mierda

La compañera contrato temporal que vence en enero


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Podria ser, solo lo sabremos bien después de 5 añitos 

En cualquier caso no es ninguna cifra descabellada que hay traspasos de 50 mil y de 60 mil de negocios similares


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> En cualquier caso no es ninguna cifra descabellada que hay traspasos de 50 mil y de 60 mil de negocios similares



Me parece que aún no te has enterado de que esto no es exactamente un traspaso.


----------



## spica (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Podria ser, solo lo sabremos bien después de 5 añitos
> 
> En cualquier caso no es ninguna cifra descabellada que hay traspasos de 50 mil y de 60 mil de negocios similares



La gente paga 60.000 el euros por estanterías de melamina y 4 espejos?


----------



## adal86 (31 Jul 2021)

tejoncio dijo:


> Si, una fruteria gasta mucha luz jajaja y una barbaridad de agua…
> en mi pueblo hay varias fruterias, algunas regentadas por iletrados reconocidos por todos, y funcionan bien porque los es prosterar, todo e l mundo compra fruta.
> seguro que tambien se echaron atrás por el gasto en luz… jajaja
> 
> ...



Aquí hemos puesto consejo gente que sí sabemos de lo que hablamos. Y una frutería sí puede tener un gasto considerable (no digo excesivo) de luz si tiene cámara para la fruta, que no sé si este es el caso. Luego hay otros gastos fijos que hay que tener en cuenta.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Me parece que aún no te has enterado de que esto no es exactamente un traspaso.



Tampoco es exactamente una franquicia, es un traspaso con una cláusula específica para una de las mercancías que vendes.


----------



## adal86 (31 Jul 2021)

Qué ganas tienen algunos de meterse a esclavo, madremía.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Tampoco es exactamente una franquicia, es un traspaso con una cláusula específica para una de las mercancías que vendes.



Tampoco es exactamente una frutería, así que me parece que como asesor de empresas no te ganarías muy bien la vida.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

No es necesario reformarlo


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tampoco es exactamente una frutería, así que me parece que como asesor de empresas no te ganarías muy bien la vida.



El local pone fruteria en su letrero y la gente va igualmente a comprar aunque haya chorizos, no les importa mucho el léxico van a por lo que quieren y punto.

Tampoco es que sean exactamente tontos del culo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Tampoco es exactamente una franquicia, es un traspaso con una cláusula específica para una de las mercancías que vendes.



Pues te lo estamos diciendo, que encima de asegurarse un contrato de exclusividad como proveedor te está clavando 30k que no tenéis y tenéis que pedir un crédito (y con la que está cayendo que obligaros a cerrar no porque es negocio esencial, pero deciros que solo pueden entrar tuertos pelirrojos con 10 vacunas, estamos a un paso)

Y no sólo eso, tenéis cash flow? Porque aún el cliente de la frutería paga al contado, pero a los proveedores hay que pagarlos para llenar la tienda, las liquidaciones de iva, irpf,... también y eso implica que en momentos puntuales vais a necesitar una línea de crédito 

Yo veo el negocio del siglo para el dueño: se libra de las indemnizaciones (que por cierto el contrato temporal también tiene), te sopla 30k sin darte soporte comercial ninguno, y se asegura como proveedor exclusivo x ventas y x cash al mes


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues te lo estamos diciendo, que encima de asegurarse un contrato de exclusividad como proveedor te está clavando 30k que no tenéis y tenéis que pedir un crédito (y con la que está cayendo que obligaros a cerrar no porque es negocio esencial, pero deciros que solo pueden entrar tuertos pelirrojos con 10 vacunas, estamos a un paso)
> 
> Y no sólo eso, tenéis cash flow? Porque aún el cliente de la frutería paga al contado, pero a los proveedores hay que pagarlos para llenar la tienda, las liquidaciones de iva, irpf,... también y eso implica que en momentos puntuales vais a necesitar una línea de crédito
> 
> Yo veo el negocio del siglo para el dueño: se libra de las indemnizaciones (que por cierto el contrato temporal también tiene), te sopla 30k sin darte soporte comercial ninguno, y se asegura como proveedor exclusivo x ventas y x cash al mes



Los 30 mil los financia el vendedor del traspaso

Se necesita tener 3.000 euros en la cuenta corriente

Toda la mercancía que se entrega al cliente se paga en el momento


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Los 30 mil los financia el vendedor del traspaso
> 
> Se necesita tener 3.000 euros en la cuenta corriente
> 
> Toda la mercancía que se entrega al cliente se paga en el momento



O sea, que para no parecer un corsario os cobra los 30k en cómodos plazos

Lo dicho, el negocio del siglo

El tema gestoría veo que lo obvias, y es primordial y por la caja que haces creo que cuando llegue liquidar el trimestre a hacienda con 3000 euros no vas a tener suficiente


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Jul 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> O sea, que para no parecer un corsario os cobra los 30k en cómodos plazos
> 
> Lo dicho, el negocio del siglo
> 
> El tema gestoría veo que lo obvias, y es primordial y por la caja que haces creo que cuando llegue liquidar el trimestre a hacienda con 3000 euros no vas a tener suficiente



Que por cierto @javiwell en el primer mensaje dices que tenéis que pedir un crédito al banco


----------



## 999999999 (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Mi mujer no tendría que hacer nada más que renunciar a su pequeña nómina con poca antigüedad para hacerse autónoma y *pedir un crédito al banco para el traspaso*, todo lo demás es lo mismo que hace todos los días,



Meterse a empresaria sin tener ni 30 k para el traspaso... 

Flipante...


----------



## 999999999 (31 Jul 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> Tener empleo no es absurdo.
> No se va a montar un amazon español. Es algo bien viable



Bien viable? 

No tiene un puto duro para el traspaso, tiene que pedir crédito 

Si tan buen negocio fuera tú te crees q los dueños traspasarían...?


----------



## asiqué (31 Jul 2021)

999999999 dijo:


> Bien viable?
> 
> No tiene un puto duro para el traspaso, tiene que pedir crédito
> 
> Si tan buen negocio fuera tú te crees q los dueños traspasarían...?



Tienen una cantidad ahorrada y otra se la presta la familia al al parecer. Con los datos que ha puesto a mi me parece viable.
Es un negocio que estaran como otros muchos, para sacar un buen sueldo a fin de mes. 
Tal como esta la situacion eso es un lujo.
El que tiene que ver si hay algun problema oculto es el interesado no yo.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que por cierto @javiwell en el primer mensaje dices que tenéis que pedir un crédito al banco



El primer mensaje fue escrito antes de una reunión en la que nos aclaran que 30 mil y que nos los financian ellos

Lo que puse en el primer mensaje es una financiación adicional que tendriamos y que creemos que no hará falta


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> O sea, que para no parecer un corsario os cobra los 30k en cómodos plazos
> 
> Lo dicho, el negocio del siglo
> 
> El tema gestoría veo que lo obvias, y es primordial y por la caja que haces creo que cuando llegue liquidar el trimestre a hacienda con 3000 euros no vas a tener suficiente



Todo el iva repercutido lo cobras cada día en monedas billetes y tpv durante el trimestre, luego se lo pagas a hacienda

Tema gestoria, insistir una vez mas en que mi padre tiene una gestoría y no nos cobra nada


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

999999999 dijo:


> Meterse a empresaria sin tener ni 30 k para el traspaso...
> 
> Flipante...



Y con un SMI nunca los va a tener los 30 mil

En este caso se los adelantan confiando en que ella si los va a generar en 3 años, además de vivir y comer todos los dias


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si ves que no estás vendiendo tanto de esto o de lo otro pídeme menos cantidad o tira el precio pero no acepto devoluciones, ya sabes las cantidades que tienes que pedir cada día y nunca se tiran más de 2 kg ¿Que te preocupa entonces? A mi el agricultor no me acepta devoluciones de lo que yo no venda.
> 
> En el contrato pondremos a precio de mercado mayorista. Si luego no te fías de los precios que te doy puedes ir al mercado a comprobarlo en el momento que quieras. *Lo que quiero es que me ayudes a mover más kg *no intentar engañarte y que acabemos cabreados porque te vas a dar cuenta en dos meses.



Me gusta que sigas entrando en éste juego porque creo que al final podré hacerte ver el problema de la moto que te quieren vender, o quizás logres tú convencerme de que es una buena idea. Así que te lo agradezco.

*Sigamos, pues, con el juego: Tú eres el dueño y yo soy tú.*

Como recordatorio resumo mi problema: ¿Qué obtengo yo a cambio de los 30k que tú me pides?

Así que tampoco me aceptas devoluciones, y yo sigo sin ver la ventaja pues ni tu producto es exclusivo ni me aportas absolútamente ningún valor añadido, ni tan siquiera poder devolver lo que yo venda, ni tan siquiera una mejora en el precio a mayorista (porque tú, si expandes tus "franquicias", si que podrías negociar precios mas bajos pero en ningún momento me los transfieres a mi).

Quieres que te ayude a mover mas kg, ¿me compensas con un mejor precio? NO. Entonces, ¿qué coño gano yo "comprándote" el negocio?

*Mañana abro una frutería frente a la tuya y pongo el cartel "FRUTERÍA". Los clientes me conocen a mi, pero no a ti, así que aunque sea por probar irán a mi frutería. Con los 30k que me ahorro tumbo un par de precios para hundirte a ti el negocio. Como no estoy atado a tí ni me ofreces mejores precios de distribución, yo solito voy a otras distribuidoras y compro a quien sea mas barato. Y encima, quien te compre la "franquicia", como ya de entrada ha perdido 30k y encima esta atado a tí como distribuidor, le hundiré el negocio en cero coma.

¿Por qué debería darte a tí un solo euro? ¿Qué me aportas tú que valga esos 30k? Es que sigo sin entenderlo...*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me gusta que sigas entrando en éste juego porque creo que al final podré hacerte ver el problema de la moto que te quieren vender, o quizás logres tú convencerme de que es una buena idea. Así que te lo agradezco.
> 
> *Sigamos, pues, con el juego: Tú eres el dueño y yo soy tú.*
> 
> ...



@javiwell

Sin ser tan perro, mañana wilson y Rajid me abren sendas fruterías en mi misma manzana. Wilson conoce al anterior dueño y le compra, como wilson tiene varios compadres que le ayudan sin estar dados de alta puede vender más barato el mismo género

Rajid, ya es lonchafinista total, pues a parte de ser un negrero y cobrar a sus empleados por tenerlos dados de alta para que obtengan la residencia, tiene su red de contactos que le proveen de género a precio de derribo

Pero tú has pagado 30k por un supuesto fondo de comercio que ha creado tu mujer y encima estás ligado de pies y manos con tu proveedor.

Si dices que la liquidación trimesteal de iva e irpf es el chocolate del loro, igual deberías cambiar de gestor, pues no es así. Hacienda te va a soplar al trimestre más de los 3000 euros con los que dices que puedes tirar todo un año y ya si eso, en abril del año siguiente decidirá si hacerte una devolución o una inspección

Los márgenes que has comentado te dejan unos 5000€ al mes de los que tiene que salir un sueldo (que ya te llevarás la sorpresa de lo que hacienda te va a reclamar entre retenciones y seguros sociales), la cuota de autónomos (que de momento pueden ser los 60€ hasta que entre la nueva ley de cotizaciones progresivas), los consumos, el alquiler, tasas e impuestos e ir pagándole los 30k al dueño, me parece que tu mujer se va tirar unos cuantos meses añorando cuando se llevaba su smi calentito a casa)


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> @javiwell
> 
> Sin ser tan perro, mañana wilson y Rajid me abren sendas fruterías en mi misma manzana. Wilson conoce al anterior dueño y le compra, como wilson tiene varios compadres que le ayudan sin estar dados de alta puede vender más barato el mismo género
> 
> ...



El iva no es que sea mucho o poco, es que tu solo lo recaudas del cliente y se lo entregas a hacienda, el cliente paga el iva antes de que tu se lo tengas que pagar a hacienda.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me gusta que sigas entrando en éste juego porque creo que al final podré hacerte ver el problema de la moto que te quieren vender, o quizás logres tú convencerme de que es una buena idea. Así que te lo agradezco.
> 
> *Sigamos, pues, con el juego: Tú eres el dueño y yo soy tú.*
> 
> ...



Muy bien pues abre tu negocio mañana donde quieras ya que la gente te conoce a ti y no a nosotros.

Te deseo suerte, ah ningún proveedor al que le pidas 100 kg al día te puede dar lo precios de a tonelada y tampoco te firman que lo tengas a las 7 am en la puerta de tu negocio. Prueba suerte a lo mejor alguno apuesta por ti y te lo ofrece pensando a futuro.

Siempre puedes comprar una tonelada y confiar en que todos los clientes vendrán a comprarla porque te conocen a ti y te aman... no te van a dar la espalda. A fin y al cabo el negocio no es una cadena, eres TU Narciso.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Es como la gente que está deseando terminar la carrera y se pone de nombre en un foro el título que desea tener para ser respetado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Muy bien pues abre tu negocio mañana donde quieras y ya que la gente te conoce a ti y no a nosotros.
> 
> Te deseo suerte, ah ningún proveedor al que le pidas 100 kg al día te puede dar lo precios de a tonelada y tampoco te firman que lo tengas a las 7 am en la puerta de tu negocio. Prueba suerte a lo mejor alguno apuesta por ti y te lo ofrece pensando a futuro.
> 
> Siempre puedes comprar una tonelada y confiar en que todos los clientes vendrán a comprarla porque te conocen a ti y te aman... no te van a dar la espalda. A fin y al cabo *el negocio no es una cadena, eres TU Narciso*.



¿Por qué me insultas?

Si te molesta lo que escribo me lo puedes decir y dejo de participar, pero no te estoy insultando y de hecho, trato de ayudarte.

Efectívamente la gente me conoce a mi, y además puedo seguir comprándote a ti, y si tú no me ofreces las mejores condiciones ya lo hará otro y me perderás como cliente. ¿En serio no lo ves? ¿En serio te crees el único distribuidor de fruta del mundo?

Yo no necesito que nadie apueste por mi. Tengo 30k así que puedo ponerlos como garantía.

Y tienes razón en lo de que el negocio soy yo porque al final los clientes me ven a mi. Mañana yo abro una frutería (no lo voy a hacer, tengo estudios, es por seguir con el juego) y los clientes me conocen A MI, no a ti. Los clientes no saben del negocio ni de la cadena de proveedores. Los clientes buscan la mejor fruta al mejor precio. PUNTO.

*Sigues sin darme un solo motivo para justificar esos 30k. Llevamos varios mensajes y ya incluso has empezado con los insultos. Si para ti resulta IMPOSIBLE justificar esos 30k...te estas respondiendo a ti mismo. ¿De verdad no lo ves?*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El iva no es que sea mucho o poco, es que tu solo lo recaudas del cliente y se lo entregas a hacienda, el cliente paga el iva antes de que tu se lo tengas que pagar a hacienda.



Con todo cariño: JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA.

¿Sabes lo que no paga el IVA? Lo que no existe.

¿Sabes lo que no existe? Lo que no se declara.

Tu compras 10k de naranjas, vendes 7kg y tiras 3kg. Mientras que no lo hagas de forma muy exagerada NADIE va a saber que esos 3Kg en realidad los has vendido "sin iva".

¿Sabes que muchas tiendas te hacen facturas en B y tú ni te das cuenta? ¿Sabes que muchas tiendas tienen un contaplus "de verdad" y otro para hacienda?

Si no vuelves a insultarme igual te hago una fotico muy chula de mi caja de zapatos con un dinero que me encontré tirado por la calle. No veas la suerte que tuve aquel dia, tio.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Por qué me insultas?
> 
> Si te molesta lo que escribo me lo puedes decir y dejo de participar, pero no te estoy insultando y de hecho, trato de ayudarte.
> 
> ...



No te estoy insultando a ti personalmente, en el rol del juego que propones, trato de hacerte ver que un exceso de confianza en lo que uno mismo puede emprender con sus propios recursos puede también conducirlo a la ruina.

En el rol del juego que propones el tono de las preguntas hacia el supuesto dueño que haces parece prepotente como si estuvieras segurisimo de que no dependes de nadie para conseguir un negocio por el que el dueño pretende cobrar 30 mil.

Trato de hacer ver las cosas en un tono similar al que tu empleas en el juego que te gusta a ver si así nos comunicamos mejor.

Pero no te conozco personalmente y no es mi intención ofenderte, solo intercambiar posturas.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Vaaaaya sabes mucho de dinero, cuéntame más.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Con todo cariño: JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA.
> 
> ¿Sabes lo que no paga el IVA? Lo que no existe.
> 
> ...



No me interesa tanto el chanchullo como que el negocio funcione normalmente pagando sus impuestos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No te estoy insultando a ti personalmente, en el rol del juego que propones, trato de hacerte ver que un exceso de confianza en lo que uno mismo puede emprender con sus propios recursos puede también conducirlo a la ruina.
> 
> En el rol del juego que propones el tono de las preguntas hacia el supuesto dueño que haces parece prepotente como si estuvieras segurisimo de que no dependes de nadie para conseguir un negocio por el que el dueño pretende cobrar 30 mil.
> 
> ...



Perdona, tienes toda la razón y te agradezco la explicación.

Por un momento me salí del rol y no me dí cuenta de que tú estabas aún dentro, así que* te pido públicamente perdón y espero que aceptes mis disculpas*.

Volviendo al rol (y entendiendo que en ningún momento hago un ataque a ti personal) *sigo sin ver el beneficio que me das a cambio de los 30k*.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Perdona, tienes toda la razón y te agradezco la explicación.
> 
> Por un momento me salí del rol y no me dí cuenta de que tú estabas aún dentro, así que* te pido públicamente perdón y espero que aceptes mis disculpas*.
> 
> Volviendo al rol (y entendiendo que en ningún momento hago un ataque a ti personal) *sigo sin ver el beneficio que me das a cambio de los 30k*.



Bueno que conste que yo no tengo una seguridad 100 por cien de que todo vaya a salir a pedir de boca y a lo mejor no salen tan bien las cosas.

No hay ningún problema en que tengamos posturas diferentes.

Lo vamos a intentar igual e iré contando como va saliendo por el hilo.


----------



## ueee3 (31 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Perdona, tienes toda la razón y te agradezco la explicación.
> 
> Por un momento me salí del rol y no me dí cuenta de que tú estabas aún dentro, así que* te pido públicamente perdón y espero que aceptes mis disculpas*.
> 
> Volviendo al rol (y entendiendo que en ningún momento hago un ataque a ti personal) *sigo sin ver el beneficio que me das a cambio de los 30k*.



La verdad es que le has puesto el dedo en la yaga (aunque al final tal vez él tenga razón o incluso no teniéndola, le salga relativamente bien la jugada). Él se agarra a que así tendrá un proveedor y nosequé y yo ahora que lo has dicho, no veo para nada claro ese tema. Yo alguna vez he pensado algo similar, con por ejemplo, un bar. Por comparar con algo que es un poco más común.

Sé de unos que querían traspasar el bar y pedían x, pongamos 40k. PERO EL LOCAL SEGUÍA SIENDO DE OTRO TIPO AL CUAL LE TENDRÍAS QUE PAGAR ALQUILER. ¿¿EN ESAS CIRCUNSTANCIAS QUÉ SENTIDO TIENE PAGAR EL TRASPASO?? ¿¿ES QUE LOS PAPELES DEL AYUNTAMIENTO PARA DARLO DE ALTA CUESTAN TANTO?? Claro yo flipaba y me parecía un timo. Pero es algo común. Entiendo que la ubicación del bar y que no hay otro local libre por la zona para ello, ayuda al traspaso (ojo, no la clientela anterior ya que al cambiar de regentes se supone que no tienen por qué ser fiel al nuevo bar... en todo caso lo serán a la localización ya comentada). Ahora bien, ¿sucede lo mismo con una frutería? ¿Es la localización un factor clave y es difícil que haya otro local cerca para que abras tú la tuya? Pues lo dudo, la verdad.

Es cierto que en este caso de la frutería puede haber cierta fidelidad de los clientes, aunque sólo sea por la costumbre, pero aun así... yo no lo veo buen negocio.

Es verdad que en términos de retorno de la inversión sí parece buen negocio (esos 30k los recuperas en un año al parecer), algo es algo, pero... 

En fin creo que sin conocer a fondo ese mundillo mejor no poner pasta alegremente en él.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno que conste que yo no tengo una seguridad 100 por cien de que todo vaya a salir a pedir de boca y a lo mejor no salen tan bien las cosas.
> 
> No hay ningún problema en que tengamos posturas diferentes.
> 
> Lo vamos a intentar igual e iré contando como va saliendo por el hilo.



Pues ya veo que tienes la decisión tomada, pero solo quiero que recuerdes una cosa: No has podido demostrar el beneficio a cambio de esos 30k.

El beneficio para el dueño lo veo clarísimo: Podrá comprar mas barato a mayoristas (pero no te trasladará su descuento), y todo el riesgo de la "ultima milla" (en éste caso pagar a empleados, local, etc...) te lo traspasa a ti. Pero no veo ningún beneficio que justifique esos 30k.

No insistiré mas pero para una frutería lo que yo haría es montar otra enfrente. Conoces el negocio y te conocen los clientes.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues ya veo que tienes la decisión tomada, pero solo quiero que recuerdes una cosa: No has podido demostrar el beneficio a cambio de esos 30k.
> 
> El beneficio para el dueño lo veo clarísimo: Podrá comprar mas barato a mayoristas (pero no te trasladará su descuento), y todo el riesgo de la "ultima milla" (en éste caso pagar a empleados, local, etc...) te lo traspasa a ti. Pero no veo ningún beneficio que justifique esos 30k.
> 
> No insistiré mas pero para una frutería lo que yo haría es montar otra enfrente. Conoces el negocio y te conocen los clientes.



Bien yo en lo que confío y a lo mejor me equivoco, es en que el dueño está interesado en que a nosotros nos vaya bien para que sigamos.

El tiene en buena parte el control de lo que ganamos, eso es indiscutible pero, le interesa que algo más del smi ganemos. Esa es mi idea central y se encargará de que ganemos 30 mil en 3 años y con esa fruteria puede hacerlo a la vista de los ingresos y el éxito que tiene.


----------



## spica (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo vamos a intentar igual e iré contando como va saliendo por el hilo.



Una pregunta.
¿Los actuales dueños le han ofrecido el traspaso a otras personas?

A mi por lo leido aqui parece que el mayor activo de esa fruteria es tu mujer: sabe vender, llevar la fruteria.

Los dueños saben que sin tu mujer esa fruteria ya no sera tan rentable y si pone otra al lado se van a tomar por el culo con ellos de dueños o con otra persona.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

spica dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> ¿Los actuales dueños le han ofrecido el traspaso a otras personas?
> 
> A mi por lo leido aqui parece que el mayor activo de esa fruteria es tu mujer: sabe vender, llevar la fruteria.
> ...



Han ofrecido a sus empleadas de las 4 fruterias en reunión de toda la empresa, que quien quisiera traspaso lo tenía y han expuestos los motivos.

2 empleadas ya pillaron una entre las 2.

Mi mujer sería la segunda en pedir fruteria.

Quedarían otras dos fruterias en venta posiblemente a empleadas si las quieren, sino irían buscando alternativas para encontrar comprador.

No tienen prisa incluso nos dicen que nos pueden esperar un año a vendernoslo, no es que esten desesperados por vender hoy, están pensando en una reorganización que puede durar un par de años hasta culminarse


----------



## Rovusthiano (31 Jul 2021)

¿Has pensado en montar una SL? Con 3.000 € ya la tienes, os ponéis tu mujer y tú como dueños de la SL, le traspasan la frutería a la SL en lugar de a tu mujer y au.

Si va mal el negocio y hay que cerrar quien les debe los 30.000 € es la SL, se lleva a concurso de acreedores, se liquida (o sea, les devuelves la frutería y los bienes que pueda tener la SL hasta lo que quede por pagar de deuda) y hasta luego Lucas. No respondéis con vuestro patrimonio personal. Ten en cuenta que ellos podrían vender el negocio mayorista dentro de un par de años, el nuevo dueño no ser tan amigable y vosotros seguir atados a él como proveedor.

Por el contrario si se la traspasan a tu mujer, la frutería empieza a ir mal y tiene que cerrar te encuentras con que no tenéis ingresos de la frutería y seguís debiendo el dinero del traspaso.

Si fuera con préstamo del banco ya sería más complicado pero siendo que os financian ellos veo lo más lógico la SL.

PD: No soy asesor fiscal ni abogado. Es sólo una cosilla que se me viene a la mente.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> ¿Has pensado en montar una SL? Con 3.000 € ya la tienes, os ponéis tu mujer y tú como dueños de la SL, le traspasan la frutería a la SL en lugar de a tu mujer y au.
> 
> Si va mal el negocio y hay que cerrar quien les debe los 30.000 € es la SL, se lleva a concurso de acreedores, se liquida (o sea, les devuelves la frutería y los bienes que pueda tener la SL hasta lo que quede por pagar de deuda) y hasta luego Lucas. No respondéis con vuestro patrimonio personal. Ten en cuenta que ellos podrían vender el negocio mayorista dentro de un par de años, el nuevo dueño no ser tan amigable y vosotros seguir atados a él como proveedor.
> 
> ...



Lo hemos pensado pero sl tiene otras desventajas frente al autónomo.

Los asesores fiscales suelen recomendar que si vas a ganar menos de 60 mil al año y no vas a tener socios, que autónomo.

La SL hay que registrarla, tienes que elaborar y presentar la contabilidad y es masvteduoso no perece la pena con cifras pequeñas.

Si eres autónomo y te empieza a ir demasiado bien siempre estás a tiempo de montar sl 

Cuando alguien concede un crédito a una persona jurídica sl no normal es que pida un aval o una garantía hipotecaria, precisamente por el límite de responsabilidad patrimonial que tiene


----------



## spica (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Cuando alguien concede un crédito a una persona jurídica sl no normal es que pida un aval o una garantía hipotecaria, precisamente por el límite de responsabilidad patrimonial que tiene



Y a una persona fisica tambien le pediran avales.

PD: ¿Habeis mirado las cuentas anuales del dueño?
Si vende un par de millones de € incluso pueden estar en internet.

Si nos pones las cuentas del dueño y la redaccion del contrato hay hilo asegurado para 50 paginas.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

spica dijo:


> Y a una persona fisica tambien le pediran avales.
> 
> PD: ¿Habeis mirado las cuentas anuales del dueño?
> Si vende un par de millones de € incluso pueden estar en internet.
> ...



El dueño no nos pide aval por la financiación su garantía es el propio negocio que traspasa y la forma de trabajar de su empleada.

El contrato aún no lo tengo en mis manos, de momento son conversaciones, lo tendré y analizaré.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El local pone fruteria en su letrero y la gente va igualmente a comprar aunque haya chorizos, no les importa mucho el léxico van a por lo que quieren y punto. Tampoco es que sean exactamente tontos del culo.



Me alegro que conozcas a tu clientela. Por mí, como si pones "jamonería" mientras te vengan a comprar.


----------



## Rovusthiano (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo hemos pensado pero sl tiene otras desventajas frente al autónomo.
> 
> *Los asesores fiscales suelen recomendar que si vas a ganar menos de 60 mil al año y no vas a tener socios, que autónomo.*



Sí, pero eso es en el caso de que no te tengas que endeudar para montar la empresa. La finalidad de la SL es salvar tu responsabilidad patrimonial, hacer que te sirva "como" "dación en pago" si las cosas van muy mal y has de cerrar.

Sois dos socios, tu mujer y tú.

Ten en cuenta que el asesor te dice como pagar menos impuestos, no como salvar tu responsabilidad patrimonial.



javiwell dijo:


> La SL hay que registrarla, tienes que elaborar y presentar la contabilidad y es masvteduoso no perece la pena con cifras pequeñas.



Sí, pero igualmente necesitas una gestoría que te lleve las cuentas. Tampoco veo que sea tan tedioso si la mayoría de las compras las haces a un solo proveedor y las ventas te las computa la caja registradora. Igual deberías de mirar algún sistema informático que te haga precisamente la parte tediosa, si es que aún no lo tienen los actuales dueños. Desconozco como lo gestionan ahora, te costará pasta pero lo ahorrarás en gestoría, que tendrán que echar menos horas.



javiwell dijo:


> *Si eres autónomo y te empieza a ir demasiado bien siempre estás a tiempo de montar sl*



Sí, pero no te servirá de nada a la hora de proteger tu responsabilidad patrimonial porque la deuda la tendrás tú y no la SL. Sí que es cierto que tu mujer se puede hacer autónoma de responsabilidad limitada y al menos no le pueden embargar la casa, pero seguiréis debiendo dinero vosotros como personas físicas.



javiwell dijo:


> Cuando alguien concede un crédito a una persona jurídica sl no normal es que pida un aval o una garantía hipotecaria, precisamente por el límite de responsabilidad patrimonial que tiene



La garantía es el traspaso de la frutería. Ellos dicen que vale 30.000 € y el crédito te lo dan ellos por 30.000€ , luego la frutería lo cubre. Aparte que imagino que pagarás algo de entrada y la frutería que vale 30.000 sólo deberá avalar 25.000 € o incluso menos, dependiendo de la que hayas pagado de entrada.

PD: repito que no soy profesional de asesoría fiscal ni abogado, solo son cosas que se me van ocurriendo y que haría si fuese a montarla yo.


----------



## NCB (31 Jul 2021)

Es lógico que en el traspaso pidan una cantidad, no te van a dar la frutería gratis. El que 30K sea mucho o poco dependerá del valor de los elementos físicos que están en el negocio y que ahora pasan a ser vuestros, y sobre todo de la capacidad de generar beneficios demostrada que tenga.

Para una frutería tan pequeña, yo lo veo un poco alto, pero desconozco las cifras que se mueven en ese tipo de negocio. Sin embargo, como ya te hemos comentado en repetidas ocasiones, lo que chirría es la exclusividad en el proveedor, y que sea el mismo que te traspasa el negocio.

A él le interesa que te vaya bien, pero por otro lado te tiene cogido por los huevos. Puede ser una simbiosis ventajosa para ambos, pero en la que una de las partes tiene todo el poder y la otra toda la servidumbre.

Como sistema no me gusta, pero eso no quita que, si no hay problemas (cosa poco habitual), os vaya mejor de lo que os va ahora.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Jul 2021)

Yo lo sigo sin ver

En dos días se va a poner al lado un wilson o un rajid abriendo todos los días de la semana y todos los meses del año

Y lo dicho, hasta que tu mujer pueda volver a ganarse un smi con los beneficios de la tienda van a pasar mínimo 3 años

Es el negocio del siglo, en vez de pagarle a tu mujer por vender su género, tu mujer le va a pagar cada mes un smi al mayorista durante 3 años y encima el mayorista se libra de alquileres, impuestos, salarios,...

1000 euros de caja durante 25 días al mes (cierras los domingos y festivos) son 25000 (21000 sin iva)

Las compras de 25000 de ventas son 20000 (16500 sin iva) (suponiendo ese margen del 25% que dices)

Eso da un beneficio sin iva de 4500€

La liguidación de IVA: has cobrado 4410€ de IVA y has pagado 3465€ con las compras es decir que le tienes que liquidar a hacienda 945€ al mes (algo menos porque el alquiler, los consumos y los materiales fungibles llevan IVA)

De los 4500€ de benecio, hacienda te pedirá 900€ (el 20%) en la liquidación trimestral.

El emplead@ te cuesta cada mes




Beneficio con IVA: 5000
- lig IVA: 945
- liq IRPF: 900
- Emplad@ 1677
- alquiler 480
-------------------------
998
Y no has pagado consumos, ni material fungible (bolsas, gel hidro alcohólico, papel higiénico, bolis, papel de la máquina registradora,...), ni impuestos y tasas municipales (tasa de basura, tasas medioambientales, tasas por rótulo, por ocupación del espacio público,...)

Y tampoco has pagado la parte proporcional de los 30K que le debes al mayorista

Y supongo, que tu mujer querrá hacer vacaciones (el empleado, por supuesto)

Así que lo dicho, tu mujer va añorar su smi que se llevaba calentito, sus vacaciones, sus permisos,...


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Los negocios son de mutuo favor, en cuanto deja de ser así desaparecen.


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Sí, pero eso es en el caso de que no te tengas que endeudar para montar la empresa. La finalidad de la SL es salvar tu responsabilidad patrimonial, hacer que te sirva "como" "dación en pago" si las cosas van muy mal y has de cerrar.
> 
> Sois dos socios, tu mujer y tú.
> 
> ...



Ellos te financian los 30 mil pero no te están pidiendo que pongas tu casa como garantía ni que un tercero firme un aval.

Mi mujer no tiene patrimonio con que responder, estamos en separación de bienes y la casa a mi nombre y no le piden que yo avale no nada, se arriesgan también porque no perciben mucho riesgo

Durante los 3 años que dura el crédito estimamos una facturación total de la tienda de 900 mil euros, que son en torno a 800 toneladas de fruta verdura hortaliza y más cosas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ellos te financian los 30 mil pero no te están pidiendo que pongas tu casa como garantía ni que un tercero firme un aval.
> 
> Mi mujer no tiene patrimonio con que responder, estamos en separación de bienes y la casa a mi nombre y no le piden que yo avale no nada, se arriesgan también porque no perciben mucho riesgo
> 
> Durante los 3 años que dura el crédito estimamos una facturación total de la tienda de 900 mil euros, que son en torno a 800 toneladas de fruta verdura hortaliza y más cosas.



No ves que le estás garantizando 800 toneladas y 700k euros en ventas y en vez de pagarte él le pagas tú 30k?


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No ves que le estás garantizando 800 toneladas y 700k euros en ventas y en vez de pagarte él le pagas tú 30k?



Nos las estamos garantizando mutuamente, cada una de las partes de la cadena, desde el agricultor, pasando por mayorista y hasta comerciante sacaremos un porcentaje de esas 800 toneladas.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



Muy buena pinta.
Yo estoy pensando montar una frutería junto a un socio que ya tiene una y va como un tiro. En el pueblo de al lado por supuesto.
De hecho estamos viendo locales , pero la suya ya te digo que es una mina.
Y en la zona que estamos mirando no hay fruterías , tienes que morir en las grandes superficies que pillan lejos u la fruta y verdura es una basura .
Mucha suerte y ya nos dirás qué tal va


----------



## ueee3 (31 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Nos las estamos garantizando mutuamente, cada una de las partes de la cadena, desde el agricultor, pasando por mayorista y hasta comerciante sacaremos un porcentaje de esas 800 toneladas.



Mirad bien que sólo estéis obligados a comprarle a él si os vende a precios de mercado reales... no vaya a ser que os suba los precios. Eso ya sería el acabóse.


----------



## ueee3 (31 Jul 2021)

Mi consejo es que no lo hagáis. Veo muchas sombras alrededor de la luz.
[automerge]1627764699[/automerge]
Mi consejo es que no lo hagáis. Veo muchas sombras alrededor de la luz.


----------



## JoseGZ (31 Jul 2021)

spica dijo:


> La gente paga 60.000 el euros por estanterías de melamina y 4 espejos?



Por el vistazo que he echado en google… no.


----------



## Juan Aragones (31 Jul 2021)

Visto los comentarios previos expuestos de los foreros y que lo tienes decido te deseo que te salga bien. Ya nos iras diciendo como va en unos meses. Al final se trata de tomar una decisión e intentar que salga lo mejor posible. Mucha suerte


----------



## spica (31 Jul 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Mirad bien que sólo estéis obligados a comprarle a él si os vende a precios de mercado reales... no vaya a ser que os suba los precios. Eso ya sería el acabóse.



Eso es dificil de comprobar ya que los precios fluctúan dia a dia en el mercado mayorista.

Y no es el mismo precio si vas a comprar al Mercado Central que si te lo ponen en la puerta de la fruteria.


----------



## spica (31 Jul 2021)

JoseGZ dijo:


> Por el vistazo que he echado en google… no.



¿Cuanto piden por un traspaso de fruteria?


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2021)

Hay traspasos de fruterias desde 7.000 euros hasta 70 mil.

No es lo mismo en la calle serrano que en Viana do Bolo 

No es lo mismo con clientes que sin clientes

Con local en propiedad que alquilando

Con alquiler caro que con alquiler barato

Nuevo o a reformar...

Lo negocios que se traspasan suelen ser entre conocidos o al menos conociéndose antes de la operación. Un traspaso anunciado en milanuncios a un precio y sin más información... tampoco es una referencia que importe mucho


----------



## AEM (1 Ago 2021)

será negocio si ambas partes están de acuerdo.
Personalmente lo único que me chirría es la exclusividad. La exclusividad se debe pagar o compensar y no ceder por nada siendo el 70% de la facturación y el riesgo de estar en manos de un sólo proveedor que te puede subir el precio y bajar calidad cuando quiera y tú no puedes hacer nada. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que el actual explotador se quita toda la responsabilidad (incluso la laboral)...

Hay personas que estiman que pasar de ganar 1300 a 1800 les compensa el sobreesfuerzo y la responsabilidad de ser autónomo. Es su elección, aunque pienso que no se dan cuenta del cambio vital que supone pasar de ser empleado a ser autónomo y con empleado a cargo. Como el día y la noche y por relativamente poco dinero más (si va bien), sin derecho a paro, di despido, ni bajas, ni vacaciones... la responsabilidad, la preocupación y la incertidumbre también queman mucho


----------



## Salgado Solitario (1 Ago 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo lo sigo sin ver
> 
> En dos días se va a poner al lado un wilson o un rajid abriendo todos los días de la semana y todos los meses del año
> 
> ...



Según estas cuentas, aproximadas e hipotéticas evidentemente, ahora mismo esa frutería estaría en *PÉRDIDAS*.


----------



## Pizti (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No tengo ascendencia sudamericana, tengo familia gallega, vasca, navarra, madrileña y andaluza.
> 
> Y esos nobles navarros llevan viviendo en Navarra y en Madrid desde Felipe V hasta ahora.
> 
> ...



Ya dcia yo, cuando he leido "la hostia" que serás vasco, la tienda en san sebastian o algo asi jaj

Vaya tela con los monger estos llamandote sudaca cuando no hay indicio alguno de que lo seas en cómo escribes

Sobre el tema del hilo, me suena bien lo que cuentas, aunque si puedes, asegurate por escrito que no te puteen con los precios. O sea, que todo es muy bonito hasta que les da por cambiar cosas, si tienen buena intencion no deberian tener problemas para ponerlo por escrigo

Suerte pareja, un saludo


----------



## Salgado Solitario (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No es que haya aumentado, 20 mil fue una pregunta lanzada a uno de los hijos que tuvo una respuesta en plan ni si ni no pero con cara de aceptación.
> 
> 30 mil es el precio hablado entre los familiares tras sentarse a ver las cuentas de esa tienda y luego comentado con nosotros en reunión privada para tratar el tema del traspaso.



Aún no habéis empezado y los super amigos tomacervezasjuntos de vuestros jefes y proveedores ya os han metido un rejón de 10.000€ a mayores. Y tú cómo buen estúpido (o abducido. Perdona la sinceridad) aún tienes los santos cojones de defenderlos. Vamos que si te dicen 40.000 también se los aceptas, y si te dicen 50.000 te lo piensas seriamente unos días, le das muchas vueltas, varios días sin dormir, etc, etc pero también se lo aceptas. 

De hecho es en este detalle donde se ve la cualidad de cada quién. Ellos han visto que por veinte tragabas agradeciendo y, en buena lógica empresarial, han decidido subir a treinta. Pero como tampoco son excesivamente hijos de puta se han comedido para no subir a cuarenta ( que también tragarías solo que disminuyendo un poco el agradecimiento). 

Además hay un post donde dices que la conversación inicial fue sobre el entorno de los 25.000 y que te lo pondrían fácil. 
Ahí abres el hilo pensando que ese "te lo pondrían fácil" se traduciría en una pequeña rebaja a 20.000, pero en realidad es una subida a 30.000 porque "lo han hablado entre los familiares". 

Mira macho, si no eres troll eres gilipollas porque te has pasado todo el hilo defendiendo los intereses de tus amos. 

Entiendo también que su señora allende los mares esté también muy ilusionada con la perspectiva de convertirse en propietaria, y que quitarle esa ilusión signifique la retirada instantánea y prolongada de la conyunta marital, pero, pero, pero...

(Disculpe usted los insultos, son solo el incentivo para hacerle reaccionar)


----------



## Salgado Solitario (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Esta bien saberlo pero aunque ejerciera su derecho y subiera un 20 por cien nos pondríamos en un alquiler de 540 euros





Y aquí el segundo rejón.
Un posible aumento del alquiler que ni el OP economista ni su padre super gestor de la hostia no han sabido ver. 

Y esto estando aún en los preliminares. Sospecho que habrá más sorpresitas.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (1 Ago 2021)

[QUOTE="Marqués de la Fina Loncha, post: 36110404, member: 

Veo que el plan hace aguas, lo de que ahora cueste un 50 % más no lo veo claro... En mi opinión, no os lo montáis vosotros mismos porque sois comodones, lo queréis todo hecho, y eso de cara a emprender es una actitud muy mala. *Por cómo hablas de los jefes de tu mujer y los defiendes a ultranza incluso después del aumento de 10k parece que sois de esa gente que quiere agradar al amo por encima de todo.* Vosotros sabréis cómo es, pero nadie regala nada.

Entiendo que tu mujer no tiene estudios ni nada que la permita orientarse a otro sector, ¿no? Si es así, os animo a montaros algo, o estará condenada a sueldos mileuristas de por vida para enriquecer a otro. Es una buena idea, pero tenéis que ejecutarla bien u os vais a ver endeudados hasta las cejas.
[/QUOTE]


Esta es una de las claves del asunto, el OP parece estar enamorado de sus jefes.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Hoy, hemos hablado algunos aspectos del traspaso con uno de los dueños, lo han hablado entre ellos, las condiciones elementales son:
> 
> Precio del traspaso 30 mil (pensábamos que algo menos pero han revisado libros contables etc han hablado entre ellos y han ajustado un poco)
> 
> ...



Tiene usted que explicar muy bien como en una tienda con estimados 5000€ de beneficios mensuales se pagan dos sueldos (- 3000€/ mes), un alquiler (- 500€/ mes), y todos los demás gastos (impuestos, suministros, seguros, etc) y aún así queda margen para un beneficio anual de 40.000€ que son 3.300€ mensualizados.

Esto porque las cuentas gordas no dan ni de broma.

Explíquenos a todos, y explíquese muy bien con su señora de donde diantres salen esos 40.000€ de beneficios anuales actualmente.

De donde cojones salen!!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ago 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Esto porque las cuentas gordas no dan ni de broma.



Ya te dije que este no sabe contar ni las fichas del parchís.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (1 Ago 2021)

Bien pensado todo el OP parece no un gilipollas como cabría pensar sino un troll.
Porque no parece ser economista, no parece que su padre tenga gestoría ninguna, y lo único verdadero parece ser su relación con Perú.

En todo caso es un troll de los buenos que ha abierto un multipage interesante. Mis dieces.

Calopez, trolls así sí. Queremos más de estos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ago 2021)

Efectivamente, huele a troll que alimenta.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (1 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Efectivamente, huele a troll que alimenta.



Pero estos Trolls si que molan. 
Hacen perder el tiempo a quién intente ayudar pero ni tan mal. 

Premio para el forero que descubrió su panchitidad en mensajes anteriores!


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

Aquí tienes lo que es un bien Giffen y el célebre ejemplo de la carne y la patata que se estudia en todas las facultades en primero de microeconomía.










Bien Giffen - Definición, qué es y concepto | Economipedia


Se denomina bien Giffen cuando la demanda de ese bien aumenta a medida que el precio se incrementa. Por este comportamiento inverso a los bienes normales, no cumplen la ley normal de la demanda, siendo estudiados en microeconomía.




economipedia.com


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Ago 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Según estas cuentas, aproximadas e hipotéticas evidentemente, ahora mismo esa frutería estaría en *PÉRDIDAS*.



Está en pérdidas porque con el "chollazo" de su proveedor exclusivo, su margen es del 25%, cuando era el antiguo dueño el que compraba no había un "distribuidor" como intermediario y seguro que el margen estaba por encima del 50%

Pero cómo el dueño le está dando por culo por todos lados y el OP parece que lo disfruta, se va a hartar de palmar pasta.

Una de dos o busca otro proveedor que le permita llegar a un 50% de margen o factura un mínimo de 2000€ (que es el doble de lo de ahora y en la coyuntura económica actual no es viable)


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Ago 2021)

Puntos que apuntan a fracaso absoluto y por los cuales cualquier Wilson te va a follar vivo:

Quiero la frutería montada (Wilson se trae a tres compadres y en una mañana te monta una frutería)
Pago 30K de traspaso (Wilson no paga un euro de traspaso, es más te busca el local más trillado para apretarte a que le bajes el alquiler por las reformas que hay que hacer)
Compro a un distribuidor (Wilson ni loco se mete en un distribuidor exclusivo, Wilson a parte de tener ya sus contactos que le venden sin IVA, para el resto, manda a Darwin Jesús a MercaBarna cada mañana a comprar y traerle el género a la tienda)
La mujer del OP no va a renunciar a sus 40 horas, el descansar como mínimo los domingos, a su mes de vacaciones (Wilson, pasa de todos esos formalismos y mirará de abrir todo el año, abrir los domingos y de tener la tienda abierta de 8 de la mañana a 11 de la noche)

Y si Wilson ve que el precio de la luz sube, pues un día se da de baja de Endesa y llama a Brayan para que le pinche la luz


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> Ya dcia yo, cuando he leido "la hostia" que serás vasco, la tienda en san sebastian o algo asi jaj
> 
> Vaya tela con los monger estos llamandote sudaca cuando no hay indicio alguno de que lo seas en cómo escribes
> 
> ...



Gracias, soy nacido en Galicia y con familia de muchas partes de España, abuela de Bilbao


----------



## Salgado Solitario (1 Ago 2021)

Si fuese real habría que moler a palos al OP

Pero como es un invent total por lo menos se ha quedado un hilo atractivo. Aquí los ingresos no están llegando de vender fruta sino de decir que se vende fruta y montan fruterías


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo lo sigo sin ver
> 
> En dos días se va a poner al lado un wilson o un rajid abriendo todos los días de la semana y todos los meses del año
> 
> ...



Se agradece el esfuerzo para sacar números pero debes considerar que la alimentación tiene un IVA del 10 por ciento y no del 21.

Digamos que un 15 por cien de lo que se compra y vende es al 21 (vino, cerveza, refrescos) todo lo demás al 10 por cien salvo leche, queso y pan que serían al 4 por cien y estimo que mas o menos el 5 por cien de la facturación.

Eso cambia mucho la cuenta


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Se agradece el esfuerzo para sacar números pero debes considerar que la alimentación tiene un IVA del 10 por ciento y no del 21.
> 
> Digamos que un 15 por cien de lo que se compra y vende es al 21 (vino, cerveza, refrescos) todo lo demás al 10 por cien salvo leche, queso y pan que serían al 4 por cien y estimo que mas o menos el 5 por cien de la facturación.
> 
> Eso cambia mucho la cuenta



Muy bien pues todo igual sólo que en vez de 945€ de IVA son 450€, dispones de 500€ euros más al mes, pero los números siguen sin salir

Y eso que no he contado la pasta que palmas si cierras en agosto


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Muy bien pues todo igual sólo que en vez de 945€ de IVA son 450€, dispones de 500€ euros más al mes, pero los números siguen sin salir
> 
> Y eso que no he contado la pasta que palmas si cierras en agosto



Bien entonces llegamos a la misma conclusión de que bastaría un modestisimo margen del 25 por cien para que el negocio aguantara funcionando. 

No sabemos el margen exacto porque en este negocio es muy difícil conocerlo a priori, algunos días más, otros menos en unas y otras mercancías. 

Como dato orientativo, la patata vendida por kg tenía el otro día un 47 por ciento de margen sobre el precio mayorista.

Mi hipótesis es que es bastante sencillo sacar algo más de un 25 de margen medio, no muchísimo más, nada exagerado, quizá un 28, un 32... eso es lo que descubriremos andando.

Más adelante y con mejor información tomaremos las decisiones oportunas.


----------



## ULTRAMAN (1 Ago 2021)

Yo tuve una tienda con frutería 3 años y no volvería a hacerlo ni loco. Mira que pasaba dinero por nuestras manos, pero después de pagar, lo que te quedaba no compensaba la mierda de vida que estabamos llevando.


----------



## workforfood (1 Ago 2021)

La frutería es un producto perecedero si no vendes al par de días el género a la basura. El OP parece que no tiene nada de competencia y la gente se mete de tortas para entrar a su local.

Donde vivo hay y ha habido varias fruterías una estuvo regentada por un pakistaní de los que viven en el local hace años que cerró estuvo un par de años abierto, otros pusieron una verdulería-frutería cerrada a los dos meses, y cerca todavía hay una frutería abierta que aguanta y añadir con supers haciendo competencia al lado. Este parece que vive en un sitio no tiene competencia ni supers ni fruterías cerca. Normalmente un negocio mínimamente rentable se corre la voz y te ponen otro local de lo mismo al lado por la alta tasa de paro que hay, vamos todos los días se abren negocios con clientelas nulas y facturación no de 40 € al día como han dicho de un bar haciendo caja, sino nada, al poco que se entere alguien que sacas mucha ganancia te van abrir al lado otra, hay mucho paro en este país.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Aquí tienes lo que es un bien Giffen y el célebre ejemplo de la carne y la patata que se estudia en todas las facultades en primero de microeconomía.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cuánto te paga @calopez por este hilo?


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (1 Ago 2021)

spica dijo:


> La gente paga 60.000 el euros por estanterías de melamina y 4 espejos?



Con todo respeto creo que tienes poca idea. 

Coges un local en bruto, o que ha tenido otro negocio y tienes que hacerle obra para reformarlo y adaptarlo.....suelo, paredes, pintura, iluminación... pagandola tu en un sitio que no es tuyo. 

Presupuestos, tiempo... 

Climatizarlo, servicio, camara frigorífica, permisos, papeleo, mobiliario, mostradores, báscula, cajas registradoras... 

Yo no he visto la frutería, pero 30000€ no es descabellado.., lo que no se es si ganará para eso. 

Se nota que no has tenido muchos negocios al público. 

Melamina y 4 espejos


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

workforfood dijo:


> La frutería es un producto perecedero si no vendes al par de días el género a la basura. El OP parece que no tiene nada de competencia y la gente se mete de tortas para entrar a su local.
> 
> Donde vivo hay y ha habido varias fruterías una estuvo regentada por un pakistaní de los que viven en el local hace años que cerró estuvo un par de años abierto, otros pusieron una verdulería-frutería cerrada a los dos meses, y cerca todavía hay una frutería abierta que aguanta y añadir con supers haciendo competencia al lado. Este parece que vive en un sitio no tiene competencia ni supers ni fruterías cerca. Normalmente un negocio mínimamente rentable se corre la voz y te ponen otro local de lo mismo al lado por la alta tasa de paro que hay, vamos todos los días se abren negocios con clientelas nulas y facturación no de 40 € al día como han dicho de un bar haciendo caja, sino nada, al poco que se entere alguien que sacas mucha ganancia te van abrir al lado otra, hay mucho paro en este país.



Lo que lo hace rentable no es solo la ubicación, lo más importante es un sistema de distribucion eficiente que hace que se saque un margen.

Un sistema de distribucion eficiente se consigue con la infraestructura y el personal adecuados y trabajando como un equipo. Detrás del asunto hay madrugones y mucho trabajo no es un chollo que este ahí en esa calle que viene uno y te lo arruina porque abre otro local sin más, hay que tener camión, camionero, locales, personal y mover 4 o 5 toneladas al día, así se consigue margen.

Comprando 100 kg y llendolos tu a buscar en la furgoneta no puedes competir


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Cuánto te paga @calopez por este hilo?



Un gramo de plata por cada vez que digas charcuteria


----------



## NCB (1 Ago 2021)

Soy repetitivo pero es que no acabo de ver que te traspasen el negocio y que al mismo tiempo sigan manejándolo desde la distribución obligándote a comprarles a ellos.

Si te traspasan, tú eres libre de comprar a quien te salga de las pelotas. Si no no es un traspaso, es una servidumbre.

Que esa servidumbre sea el pago por el hecho de que sean ellos los que te financian el traspaso, pues bueno, es una excusa, pero sigues siendo su siervo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Un gramo de plata por cada vez que digas charcuteria


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

NCB dijo:


> Soy repetitivo pero es que no acabo de ver que te traspasen el negocio y que al mismo tiempo sigan manejándolo desde la distribución obligándote a comprarles a ellos.
> 
> Si te traspasan, tú eres libre de comprar a quien te salga de las pelotas. Si no no es un traspaso, es una servidumbre.
> 
> Que esa servidumbre sea el pago por el hecho de que sean ellos los que te financian el traspaso, pues bueno, es una excusa, pero sigues siendo su siervo.



Ellos sólo venderán lo que nosotros les compremos, no estamos obligados a comprar ninguna cantidad mínima.

Así que ellos también están obligados a suministrar todo lo que les pidamos, el dia y a la hora acordada.

Podemos pedirles menos y que acaben bajando el precio, la última palabra la tiene el cilente, ellos ponen su margen y nosotros el nuestro.


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



Ves contenidos interesantes en la tele eh?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ves contenidos interesantes en la tele eh?



Venga, dime el nombre de tu localidad.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (1 Ago 2021)

Veo al OP currando de lunes a viernes en su trabajo normal por las mañanas, y por las tardes y festivos de ayudante frutero.

Tiene pinta de que su objetivo último es agradar a su mujer y el de su mujer agradar al dueño.

Y todo eso en España.

Suerte porque la vas a necesitar.


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Ago 2021)

planchabraguismo posmoderno resiliente

eso si, Co2 neutral


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Venga, dime el nombre de tu localidad.



Calle de la charcutería numero 6 cuarto izda 

En el norte de España


----------



## birdland (1 Ago 2021)

Que se esté quieta hasta que le pase las ganas , de verdad se lo digo …. 
otra cosa es que tenga claro que pasaría si perdiese el dinero que le cuesta el experimento ( que hoy en día lo es ) y que le ponga plazos concretos a los resultados económicos


----------



## cifuentes (1 Ago 2021)

A mi lo que más miedo me daría de una frutería es calcular los pedidos y no comerte mermas. La fruta muy madura no la quiere nadie, y si te quedas sin plátanos a las 5 de la tarde eres un parguela y la gente no te vuelve.

Una de mis mejores amigas montó una frutería después de años trabajando en otra a 100 metros de distancia, y al año tuvo que cerrar porque no era rentable.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Calle de la charcutería numero 6 cuarto izda
> 
> En el norte de España



Cómeme las bolas.


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Cómeme las bolas.



Charcuteria


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Charcuteria



Colmado de mierda.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (1 Ago 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Tiene usted que explicar muy bien como en una tienda con estimados 5000€ de beneficios mensuales se pagan dos sueldos (- 3000€/ mes), un alquiler (- 500€/ mes), y todos los demás gastos (impuestos, suministros, seguros, etc) y aún así queda margen para un beneficio anual de 40.000€ que son 3.300€ messualizados.
> 
> Esto porque las cuentas gordas no dan ni de broma.
> 
> ...




Explíquenos esto por favor, señor @javiwell


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Colmado de mierda.



Jajaja jaaaamon


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Explíquenos esto por favor, señor @javiwell



¿Quien estimó 5000 en primera persona del plural? Y ¿En base a qué?

Primero tienes que explicar eso porque es una premisa sacada directamente de la manga


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Jajaja jaaaamon



T'han pillao con el carrito del helao.


----------



## spica (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ellos sólo venderán lo que nosotros les compremos, no estamos obligados a comprar ninguna cantidad mínima.
> 
> Así que ellos también están obligados a suministrar todo lo que les pidamos, el dia y a la hora acordada.
> 
> Podemos pedirles menos y que acaben bajando el precio, la última palabra la tiene el cilente, ellos ponen su margen y nosotros el nuestro.



Si, pero las 4 fruterias vais a pagar la parte menos rentable de su negocio que es ese reparto a la carta.


----------



## spica (1 Ago 2021)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Con todo respeto creo que tienes poca idea.
> 
> Coges un local en bruto, o que ha tenido otro negocio y tienes que hacerle obra para reformarlo y adaptarlo.....suelo, paredes, pintura, iluminación... pagandola tu en un sitio que no es tuyo.
> 
> ...



Pero es que los 30k no los paga por el local, por el local pagara la renta.
Y oija ustec en todas las inversiones hay plazos para amortizarlas, pasado ese plazo solo queda un valor residual.

Los 30k los paga por las instalaciones de la actividad ... los aglomerados de melamina y los espejos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ago 2021)

spica dijo:


> Los 30k los paga por las instalaciones de la actividad ... los aglomerados de melamina y los espejos.



Y el sueldo de la mujer del OP.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> ¿Quien estimó 5000 en primera persona del plural? Y ¿En base a qué?
> 
> Primero tienes que explicar eso porque es una premisa sacada directamente de la manga



En base a los datos de facturación, márgenes, nóminas, etc que usted ha facilitado en este hilo. 

Explíquenos como ese negocio da 3.300€ de beneficios mes a mes, 40.000€ al año.


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

spica dijo:


> Si, pero las 4 fruterias vais a pagar la parte menos rentable de su negocio que es ese reparto a la carta.



Ese reparto ya lo hacen ahora para si mismo y va a quedar como esta, es decir:

Cada fruteria envía una lista por wassap con la cantidades que necesita para mañana, más o menos una tonelada en total.

Entonces un fulano con un camión, a las 6 y pico am ya está cargando varios palets.

Entre las 7 y las 8 30 con el mismo viaje, va descargando en varias tiendas utilizando una máquina para mover los palets. Todo en la misma ciudad.

Si a alguna tienda se le ha acabado algo básico como patata o cebolla porque alguien ha comprado más de lo previsto o lo que sea, mandan mensaje por wassap para que se pasen a reponer. Pero se valora en cada caso si merece la pena, no es que sea una obligación por una caja de fresas.

Es bastante eficiente porque una sola persona con un solo camión coloca 4 o 5 toneladas cada día en diferentes puntos de la ciudad en cuestión de hora y media y 4 horas, más tarde ya se ha pesado y vendido una buena parte de la mercancía fresca kg a kg.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (1 Ago 2021)

spica dijo:


> Pero es que los 30k no los paga por el local, por el local pagara la renta.
> Y oija ustec en todas las inversiones hay plazos para amortizarlas, pasado ese plazo solo queda un valor residual.
> 
> Los 30k los paga por las instalaciones de la actividad ... los aglomerados de melamina y los espejos.



Pues por eso. Ese local está preparado para abrirlo mañana mismo, con todos sus requisitos y permisos. Si coges otro, tienes que acondicionarlo para frutería, con el consiguiente gasto, en dinero y en pérdida de tiempo.
En cuanto tengas que hacer algo de obra, te vas a enterar lo que te cunden esos 30000€ y el tiempo que necesitas para ponerte en marcha, con albañiles ,papeleo y demás. Tiempo que estaría perdiendo también su señora de ganar el sueldo en la antigua frutería, que pasaría a ser inmediatamente una competencia suya al lado. Querer joder es no querer comprender..,melamina y espejos.


----------



## spica (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ese reparto ya lo hacen ahora para si mismo y va a quedar como esta, es decir:
> 
> Cada fruteria envía una lista por wassap con la cantidades que necesita para mañana, más o menos una tonelada en total.
> 
> ...



He visto como trabajan los mayoristas que tienen cadenas de fruterias y mas o menos es como dices.

Por eso el tuyo quiere teneros en exclusiva para que su sistema de reparto sea rentable.
Sabe que si tiene que salir a vender media docena de cajas en cada fruteria los costes de reparte le matan.


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> En base a los datos de facturación, márgenes, nóminas, etc que usted ha facilitado en este hilo.
> 
> Explíquenos como ese negocio da 3.300€ de beneficios mes a mes, 40.000€ al año.



Como he explicado, ese beneficio de 40 mil es de cuando ellos se vendían a si mismos su propia fruta, desconozco con que precio y que margen tenían para si mismos.

Asumo, y así lo he explicado también, que nosotros no vamos a ganar 40 mil al año por la tienda porque nos van a apretar los márgenes un poco pera la tienda en si demuestra poder generar lo con precios mayoristas antiguos dadas la ventas.

Pero pienso que no les interesa apretar tanto como para que no llegáramos a ganar una cantidad adecuada al trabajo y a la responsabilidad, porque entonces cerrariamos. No conozco margen exacto que sacaremos, se que un 25 es lo que necesitaríamos como mismísimo pero creo que podríamos sacar quizá un 30 como para ganar 25 mil o 30 mil euros al año en lugar del actual smi de mi mujer.

Paralelamente a todo este tinglado esta mi nómina y mi patrimonio inmobiliario totalmente al margen de este asunto.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Como he explicado, ese beneficio de 40 mil es de cuando ellos se vendían a si mismos su propia fruta, desconozco con que precio y que margen tenían para si mismos.
> 
> Asumo, y así lo he explicado también, que nosotros no vamos a ganar 40 mil al año por la tienda porque nos van a apretar los márgenes un poco pera la tienda en si demuestra poder generar lo con precios mayoristas antiguos dadas la ventas.
> 
> ...



Pero tú has visto los datos en papel o hablas según lo que ellos te han contado de boquilla?


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Pero tú has visto los datos en papel o hablas según lo que ellos te han contado de boquilla?



De momento le han enseñado a mi mujer unos libros de cuentas en una reunión.

Nos van a facilitar toda la documentación libros de cuentas, contrato de alquiler, borrador del contrato para que lo analicemos y o propongamos cláusulas si queremos asesorando nos por nuestra cuenta... sin reservas de información


----------



## fuckencia (1 Ago 2021)

-no es un traspaso es una franquicia .

-los royalties son la financiación de 30 mil pavos .

- hay gaato encerrado , no se cual , pero lo hay ( subidad del alquiler , rumor de un mercadona , ..)

- tu mujer va a pasar de trabajar 8 horas a 12 , para cobrar lo mismo o menos .


no le veo el beneficio por ningún lado .


si tu mujer sabe del tema , que espere a que la despidan .
echad numeros ya de cuánto os costaría lo mismo hciendolo de cero vosotros y seguro que flipais de la jeta que le están echando estos .
Los clientes van al precio y a la dependienta .
y si la dependienta monta lo mismo enfrente , van a ir a ella .

Por darte una referencia : 
a mi me ofrecieron traspaso de perfumeria en la que trabajaba ,con marca implantación nivel nacional , nuevecita de hacía dos años , buen alquiler , por 40 mil .
se facturaba el doble de eso al mes .
un cholllo no ?
pues ya ves , que las dos que sí lo cogieron , en un año cerrraron .

entre otras cosas no sabían , ni yo , que la calle se iba a cerrar al tráfico por obras durante bastantes meses , y que después la iban a hacer peatonal , cosa muy perjudicial para ciertos tipos de negocio .
Date cuen que hay gente que se mueve en ciertos ambientes que tiene información privilegiada ....

yo creo que por ahí pueden ir los tiros .

además , os lo venden como un favor , cuando el win win es para ellos


----------



## TomásPlatz (1 Ago 2021)

yo voy a coger el traspaso de un videoclub, deseame suerte


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

fuckencia dijo:


> -no es un traspaso es una franquicia .
> 
> -los royalties son la financiación de 30 mil pavos .
> 
> ...



¿4 fruterias en venta a la vez en calles distintas por un rumor de un mercadona o de una calle peatonal? No lo veo

Puede ser que no salga bien ojo, no digo que no pero, no creo que sea el caso de la peatonalización de una calle que por otra parte en nuestro caso es una avenida arteria de la ciudad


----------



## javiwell (1 Ago 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> yo voy a coger el traspaso de un videoclub, deseame suerte



Suerte


----------



## fuckencia (1 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> ¿4 fruterias en venta a la vez en calles distintas por un rumor de un mercadona o de una calle peatonal? No lo veo
> 
> Puede ser que no salga bien ojo, no digo que no pero, no creo que sea el caso de la peatonalización de una calle que por otra parte en nuestro caso es una avenida arteria de la ciudad



o una calle en obras de saneamiento por un año con un carril cortado ,o un centro de menas ...
pongo ejemplos .
algo hay .

y date cuen lo bien que les sale a ellos
- 4 x 30 mil =120 mil euritos calentitos que te financian ellos y todo ( habría que ver las condiciones del contrato )
-se deshacen de la parte desagradable de la frutería (contatar , echar a gente , liquidar, mantenimento del local ).
- se quitan un gasto importante de alquiler ( piensa cuantas peras tienes que vender para pagar esto , asi se ve mejor )y los otros gastos menores , que hacen un monto al final importante 
- se aseguran la exclusividad de servirte mercadería =mercado cautivo ; joder que listos . Así también me hago yo intermediario , atarapando a los clientes por contrato .
si después de un tiempo tienes problemas con esa mercancía vete a un juzgado o a no se donde a protestar 

multiplica esto por cuatro locales -franquicias = jubilación cómoda y segura .
un win win


ahora mirate tu :
- tu mujer pasa de trabajar 8 horas a 12 .
-pasa de recibir su smi calentico y sin peocupaciones , a un nivel de estress para llevarse lo mismo o menos 
- deja de tener la protección laboral propia del empleado por cuenta ajena (paro , bajas ...)
- pasa a tener una deuda de 30 mil pavos , más la posible perdida de más pasta aún en caso de despidos , finalizaciones de contrato temporal.
-no va a poder ponerse mala , porque necesitará contaratar a alguien para sustituirla.

la idea estaría bien si tuvieras los 30 mil pavos en mano y te lo montaras tu de cero.
La marca en el caso de una frutería , la aporta el precio y el empleado.; que no es un Burgerking coño .

yo esperaría el despido , cobro mi liquidación , busco curro en otro lado y si no , capitalizo lo que me quede de paro , pido un crédito y me lo monto yo.

hasta que no puedas responder a la pregunta que te hace el forero Feministo
" que me aportas tu como franquiciador por 30 mil euros ", no me metería en nada .

te venden como un chollo lo que es un timo casi
y si quieren según tu que "os vaya bien porque os conocen " , que te lo dejen en 20 mil , y a los tres años los 10 mil restantes .
por contrato , a ver que dicen


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Ago 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> yo voy a coger el traspaso de un videoclub, deseame suerte



Pero hazlo bien y sólo ten pelis en betamax, que el VHS es de gente Paco


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Ago 2021)

No se quien es más iluso...si el langosto pensando que cobrará los 30.000eu cada año......o la mujer del OP viendolo todo de color de rosa 

Pensar que te van a pagar la franquicia SI o SI en medio de la peor crisis economica de la historia de Espain...es de ser muy iluso...tipico de langosto boomer.

hacer numeros al tún tún..con el subidón del carajillo de maria brizard...también tiene delito jajajaj.

Sacaréis más dinero metiendolo en un ETF 'top' a 10 años y ajustando gastos mensuales que intentando 'emprender' en Spain.

Tengo la familia llena de montadores de bares...y siempre repiten los mismos mantras..

'Un bar es seguro'
'Un bar tocas dinero cada dia'
'Un bar al final de la jornada tocas billetes'
'Un bar no hay que esperar a cobrar...cobras a diario'

Luego se dán la hostia cuando ven que ek 85% de la recaudación se va en pagar impuestos y suministros.

en su cabeza era un plan sin fisuras...montar un plan de empresa con un margen del 700% en los cafés y cortados....pero de repente se dán la hostia de realidad


----------



## Salgado Solitario (2 Ago 2021)

A este pájaro da igual todo lo que se le diga, está enamorado de sus jefes esclavistas y es inmune a cualquier argumento. Ayer mismo le subieron el traspaso un 50% y aún les está besando el culo.
También se monta unas cuentas de puta madre y ni siquiera ha visto un puto número (aún siendo falseado) en papel del negocio.

Ojalá sea troll, lo más probable, porque sino sus amiguitos le van a follar todo lo que quieran.

Una preguntita más @javiwell
qué penalización habría en contrato si vosotros compráis a otro proveedor?
Que penalización, si la hubiere, tendrían ellos si os sirven mercancía con sobrecoste? Como se demuestra esto último?
Porque vuestro incumplimiento es fácil de probar, el de ellos bien difícil.

Otra follada que os van a meter


----------



## Pluc (2 Ago 2021)

Ojalá me equivoque, pero el dueño básicamente os está exigiendo que le paguéis para seguir trabajando, ni más ni menos.

Si el negocio fuera tan rentable, creo que ya lo han mencionado por ahí (no me voy a leer las 27 páginas) ponía algún familiar a dirigir el cotarro y asegurarse ser el único proveedor. O perfectamente le triplicaría el sueldo a la mujer del OP sin despeinarse.

Espero que no, pero hay gato encerrado.


----------



## Pizti (2 Ago 2021)

fuckencia dijo:


> y si quieren según tu que "os vaya bien porque os conocen " , que te lo dejen en 20 mil , y a los tres años los 10 mil restantes .
> por contrato , a ver que dicen



Me parece de lo mas sensato que he leido

Cuando te van a dejar ver las cuentas?

Para mi suena bien, pero tras leer comentarios, tambien me deja mosca.
Cualquiera con un negocio que vaya bien le basta con delegar en un familiar o alguien de confianza, o contratar un gestor, y que siga iendo bien. Entiendo que se quiten nominas y tal, pero coño, teniendo ellos la distribuidora de material, les sale a cuenta igual igual.

Te veo muy decidido. En plan, vengo a comentarlo al foro pero no estoy abierto a cambiar de idea. No lo digo a mal, pero se ve que no has reculao en nada.

Mantennos informados, está interesante


----------



## javiwell (2 Ago 2021)

El el contrato se estipulara 10 el primer año, 10 mil el segundo y 10 mil el tercero.

Como decía aún no lo tenemos pero tendremos el borrador y ocasión de matizarlo asesorados antes de firmar, hasta arriba de carajillo de María bizard


----------



## spica (2 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> tendremos el borrador y ocasión de matizarlo asesorados antes de firmar,



¿Pero le vas a poner aqui o no?


----------



## javiwell (2 Ago 2021)

spica dijo:


> ¿Pero le vas a poner aqui o no?



No me parecería bien publicarlo, comentare alguna cláusula pero el contrato entero no debo


----------



## AEM (2 Ago 2021)

No creo que una frutería saque 40.000 habiendo descontado el sueldo de 2 empleadas. Será como mucho en bruto. Que te enseñen bien las cuentas porque eso es fundamental. No te deslumbres con las cajas diarias, que como ya han comentado antes, no significa nada. Muchos negocios ingresan un dineral pero al final no queda casi nada y no vale la pena tanto esfuerzo y problemas.

Si yo quisiera deslumbrar a algún empleado inexperto para endosarle una tienda, ahorrarme despidos y encima cobrar un traspaso y exclusividad, qué mejor que vea la pasta que entra al día? para eso yo mismo soy mi propio proveedor. Puedo bajar el margen de proveedor para aumentar ficticiamente el beneficio de la tienda y además bajar el margen de PVP para tener más ventas. El resultado es que gano menos una temporada (luego lo recupero con la "franquicia") pero presento unas cajas deslumbrantes para conseguir el traspaso y encima con chollos de exclusividad.

En otro orden de cosas yo preferiría capitalizar un despido y ser libre en mi propio negocio que empezar con deudas y exclusividad para siempre sólo por traspasar un local ya rodado y en marcha.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Puede ser que no salga bien ojo, no digo que no pero, no creo que sea el caso de la peatonalización de una calle que por otra parte en nuestro caso es una avenida arteria de la ciudad



Espero que no sea Gamonal.


----------



## Talabera (2 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Espero que no sea Gamonal.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 730928



Desde que desayunas con carajillos de lefa no hay quien te aguante.


----------



## Talabera (2 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Desde que desayunas con carajillos de lefa no hay quien te aguante.



Holis m’en comid un bocat d’en morcill y um cafelill molt bon


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Ago 2021)

AEM dijo:


> No creo que una frutería saque 40.000 habiendo descontado el sueldo de 2 empleadas. Será como mucho en bruto. Que te enseñen bien las cuentas porque eso es fundamental. No te deslumbres con las cajas diarias, que como ya han comentado antes, no significa nada. Muchos negocios ingresan un dineral pero al final no queda casi nada y no vale la pena tanto esfuerzo y problemas.



Al OP le quieren vender el tranvía.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Holis m’en comid un bocat d’en morcill y um cafelill molt bon



Sácate la polla de la boca, que no se te entiende nada.


----------



## Martixen (2 Ago 2021)

Mi voto es un SI !



Saludos de Martixen.
____________________________________________
_* ¿Una Mierda de Vida?  ¡BIENVENIDO AL CLUB! *_


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Ago 2021)

Martixen dijo:


> Mi voto es un SI !



Que este hilo es una trolada.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (2 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El el contrato se estipulara 10 el primer año, 10 mil el segundo y 10 mil el tercero.
> 
> Como decía aún no lo tenemos pero tendremos el borrador y ocasión de matizarlo asesorados antes de firmar, hasta arriba de carajillo de María bizard



Las condiciones van cambiando a cada comentario... Primero 20, luego 30, ahora 10 al año. Primero fruta a precio de mercado, posteriormente fruta a bajo coste y puesta en la puerta, cosa que se ve que nadie más consigue siendo frutero... Huele esto más raro... Encima diciendo que es economista y el padre gestor, huele a troll a km.


----------



## fuckencia (2 Ago 2021)

Pues cuando tengas el contrato nos haces un resumen. 

Por otra parte ,conoces al casero del local ?
No estaba mal saber cuando cumple el contrato de arrendamiento .
Y que pensamiento tiene el hombre .

Y contactos que puedas tener en el ayuntamiento ,sobre futuras obras ?futuros negocios en la zona nueva esa que dices ...?
No es lo mismo un erosky o un alimerka q un Mercadona como competencia .
Mercadona arrasa con todo alli donde se pone .
Lo mismo que Arenal arrasa en el mundo de la perfumeria .


Mantennos al dia .

Y si es un hilo troll ,mis dieses,pero entonces pon tetas o aliens


----------



## lowfour (2 Ago 2021)

A mi me suena bien, pero 2000€ es poca pasta para tener un negocio no? Son muchos marrones y muchas horas. Yo creo que suena bien y lo que tiene que mirar con lupa es el contrato de comprar la fruta a los actuales dueños.

- Precios
- Libertad para usarotros proveedores
- Libertad para romper el contrato si te intentan joder en plan monopolístico y comerse el márgen

Abogado que para eso están.

Luego lo que yo haría sería mantener todo igual pero expandir el tema de fruta a empresas que en Suecia lo están petando. Claro que con la pandemia igual jodido, pero es un extra que te da fijos y con eso expandes el margen. Y luego hacer una nueva gama de productos que sea en plan "cestita de frutas tropicales de regalo" o alguna chuminada de esas que no sea para el cliente habitual pero que te pueda traer un cliente upscale que te deje mejores márgenes.

Estos de mi barrio de Madrid (calle Fernando VI en Justicia) llevan años entendiéndolo.







Suerte!


----------



## javiwell (2 Ago 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Las condiciones van cambiando a cada comentario... Primero 20, luego 30, ahora 10 al año. Primero fruta a precio de mercado, posteriormente fruta a bajo coste y puesta en la puerta, cosa que se ve que nadie más consigue siendo frutero... Huele esto más raro... Encima diciendo que es economista y el padre gestor, huele a troll a km.



Tengo varios post de hace bastante tiempo resolviendo cuestiones de seguros donde ya digo mi profesión a colación de otros temas.

La fruta en la puerta es una des cosas que obtenemos a cambio de comprometernos con un proveedor. Todo dios tiene la mercancía en la puerta porque cada empresa se encarga de una cosa, unas transportan, otras atienden...

Y si, mi padre es asesor fiscal laboral y contable además de agente aduanero

Lo del precio ya lo he explicado más atrás, pensábamos que 20 de conversaciones informales y cuando supe que 30 edite el post poniendo 30 y diciéndolo. El mismo día que nos dijeron que 30 mil nos ofrecieron financiación por su parte de los 30 mil a razón de 10 mil al año en 3 años.


----------



## javiwell (2 Ago 2021)

fuckencia dijo:


> Pues cuando tengas el contrato nos haces un resumen.
> 
> Por otra parte ,conoces al casero del local ?
> No estaba mal saber cuando cumple el contrato de arrendamiento .
> ...



El dueño del local vive encima de la tienda y compra en la tienda, lo conocemos. Vamos a sentarnos a tomar un café con el y con quien nos cede el traspaso para acordar duración del contrato y eso en cuanto leamos el contrato. Si el contrato vence dentro de 5 años quizá ni nos sentemos a hablar con el


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El dueño del local vive encima de la tienda y compra en la tienda, lo conocemos. Vamos a sentarnos a tomar un café con el y con quien nos cede el traspaso para acordar duración del contrato y eso en cuanto leamos el contrato. Si el contrato vence dentro de 5 años quizá ni nos sentemos a hablar con el



A este paso, dentro de 5 años seguirás con el hilo.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Ago 2021)

¿En concepto de qué son los 30.000 leros?, ¿qué coño recibís a cambio? ¿Por qué no empezáis de cero en otro lugar, o en ese mismo, si dices que conocéis al arrendador?

Goele mu mal la cosa... Nadie deja un negocio que funciona, ni timando a un par de tontos.

Pasa foto de tu mujer y, si eso, te podría hacer una aportación de 50€, mermao.

Henperdedores sigue siendo el pior subforo de todos.


----------



## fuckencia (2 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El dueño del local vive encima de la tienda y compra en la tienda, lo conocemos. Vamos a sentarnos a tomar un café con el y con quien nos cede el traspaso para acordar duración del contrato y eso en cuanto leamos el contrato. Si el contrato vence dentro de 5 años quizá ni nos sentemos a hablar con el




Bien .

Y eso ,vete echando cuentas ,ya que tu padre es gestor ,de lo que te cuesta abrir a ti lo mismo enfrente .

Por cierto ,eres un rattathanks de la hostia .
No lo digo por mi ,si no por gente que se lo a currao a tope y ni un triste beso en la boca o algo .

a las cuentas que te echo el Fornicius ,que tienes que decir ?
EStan bien ?

Y sigue buscando respuestas a la pregunta de feministodeizquierdas ,que tengo mucho interes .
Que lo mejor era que se lo preguntaras a el ,a bocajarro ,a ver como se queda


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Ago 2021)

No lo aceptes es una cagada.
Dependes totalmente de ellos.
Te tendrán cogido por los huevos.
Un negocio en el que otro te lo puede joder en cualquier momento no es un negocio.
Es esclavitud.


----------



## javiwell (2 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> A este paso, dentro de 5 años seguirás con el hilo.



No te celes hombre abre uno


----------



## Salgado Solitario (2 Ago 2021)

Al elemento este otro forero le ha informado (otro forero que no su padre super gestor de la hostia) que el casero le puede subir hasta un 20% el alquiler con motivo del traspaso y aquí lo tenemos chuleando de que a lo mejor ni se sienta a hablar con el langosto. 
Es un despropósito todo.


----------



## javiwell (2 Ago 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Al elemento este otro forero le ha informado (otro forero que no su padre super gestor de la hostia) que el casero le puede subir hasta un 20% el alquiler con motivo del traspaso y aquí lo tenemos chuleando de que a lo mejor ni se sienta a hablar con el langosto.
> Es un despropósito todo.



Un aclaración previa, mi mujer me había dicho que el alquiler era 480 le sonaba pero por lo visto son 450... 

Si el contrato venciera en 2026 por ejemplo que aún no lo se... ¿Para qué vamos a abrir ningún tipo de negociación con el? Nos subrogamos en el contrato sin más y si quiere subir su 20 por cien mala suerte para nosotros seiria entonces un alquiler de 540 que tampoco está nada mal.

Si tuviera esa intención no tenemos ninguna necesidad de firmar un nuevo contrato con el en ese hipotético caso, no vaya a ser que en la sentada al tío le de por subir a 700 pavos.

¿Tu qué harías si el contrato vence dentro de varios años? Le dices que tenemos que hablar o le anuncias que adquiriste el traspaso eh ya?


----------



## Salgado Solitario (2 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Un aclaración previa, mi mujer me había dicho que el alquiler era 480 le sonaba pero por lo visto son 450...
> 
> ¿Tu qué harías si el contrato vence dentro de varios años? Le dices que tenemos que hablar o le anuncias que adquiriste el traspaso eh ya?



Ya es la segunda vez que comentas esa ridícula diferencia de 30€ entre el precio imaginado del alquiler respecto del real. Y lo comentas cómo si fuese una gran ventaja sobrevenida.
En cambio los 10.000€ a mayores by the face del traspaso los comentas cómo lo más normal del mundo.

Aparentas un pánfilo de mucho cuidado tú.

Yo en tu caso si el contrato venciese dentro de varios años me sentaría con el casero, le explicaría que voy a coger el traspaso, que bla bla bla, y de paso le subo a su casa una cesta de productos de puta madre para tenerle contento por cuatro duros y que no tenga tentaciones de subir esos casi 100€ al contrato. Por ejemplo.

Pero como tú no tienes puta idea de moverte en los negocios, el casero te va a subir 200€, te va a sisar todos los días un kilo de tomates pellizacándole el culo a tú mujer, y si te descuidas aún se la folla.

Que pedazo parguelón eres!
Ojalá seas troll qu si no...


----------



## javiwell (2 Ago 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Ya es la segunda vez que comentas esa ridícula diferencia de 30€ entre el precio imaginado del alquiler respecto del real. Y lo comentas cómo si fuese una gran ventaja sobrevenida.
> En cambio los 10.000€ a mayores by the face del traspaso los comentas cómo lo más normal del mundo.
> 
> Aparentas un pánfilo de mucho cuidado tú.
> ...





Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Ya es la segunda vez que comentas esa ridícula diferencia de 30€ entre el precio imaginado del alquiler respecto del real. Y lo comentas cómo si fuese una gran ventaja sobrevenida.
> En cambio los 10.000€ a mayores by the face del traspaso los comentas cómo lo más normal del mundo.
> 
> Aparentas un pánfilo de mucho cuidado tú.
> ...



Si le sube un regalo sin venir a cuento después de 2 años pesandole la fruta.... quizá interpreta que le está haciendo él un favor a ella y que se siente muy agradecida y entonces se siente como un autentico pardelas y le sube el alquiler.

Tu si que sabes de negocios, regalar una cesta como hacia Paco Martinez Soria con el menistro, menudo pailan de los putos cojones que estas hecho con un trozo de tortilla pegado en el culo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Ago 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Pero como tú no tienes puta idea de moverte en los negocios, el casero te va a subir 200€, te va a sisar todos los días un kilo de tomates pellizacándole el culo a tú mujer, y si te descuidas aún se la folla.



Igual su actual jefe ya lo hace.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (2 Ago 2021)

Tú mujer le pesaba la fruta al casero porque era una simple empleada y esa era su obligación. Los detalles en caso de haberlos no le correspondía a ella hacerlos.

Pero ahora va a ser ella la alquilada y la situación es muy diferente. 

Me puedes llamar pailán todo lo que quieras, aquí hasta el momento el que ha demostrado carecer de luces es usted. 

Por cierto, Paco Martínez Soria con sus pailanadas se hizo millonario. 
Problema ese, el de contar millones, que a usted no le va alcanzar nunca.


----------



## fuckencia (2 Ago 2021)

Hablas de una subida del alquiler de 80 euros como si nada. 

Traducelo en ventas .
Cuantos kilos de tomate vendidos son eso .

Te sigo leyendo ,esperando al tema contrato y libros de cuentas


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



Ojo al dato.


----------



## javiwell (2 Ago 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Tú mujer le pesaba la fruta al casero porque era una simple empleada y esa era su obligación. Los detalles en caso de haberlos no le correspondía a ella hacerlos.
> 
> Pero ahora va a ser ella la alquilada y la situación es muy diferente.
> 
> ...



Entones cuantas más cestas regales más millones cuentas ¿No? Sobretodo si llevan higos


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Ago 2021)

*Pack de 1,050kg de Centro de Paleta Andreu (7 sobres de 150g envasados al vacío)*


----------



## javiwell (2 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> *Pack de 1,050kg de Centro de Paleta Andreu (7 sobres de 150g envasados al vacío)*



Quizá pongamos un poco de eso sí, es buena excusa para vender un melón


----------



## javiwell (2 Ago 2021)




----------



## Machuco (2 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



Hay productos o material dentro del negocio que cuesten 30k? Os esta haciendo el lío.


----------



## Wallebot (3 Ago 2021)

Cuantos años de antiguedad tiene tu mujer y el empleado?
Cuanto serian las indemnizaciones?

Si tienen dinero en lugar de pedir un credito, podria negociar que se lo pagaseis a ellos a plazos? 
Si el problema es quitarse responsabilidad, a lo mejor tu mujer podria ampliar sus responsabilidades ampliando el sueldo y a lo mejor podria ganar lo mismo si la inversion y el riesgo de que el negocio sea suyo.
Tambien habria que ver si el negocio asciende, baja o es regular.

Que edad tiene los clientes, si son mayores con el tiempo se mueren, van a una residencia, etc. Si son jovenes es mas facil que se vaya, aunque si tienen hijos es mas facil que se asienten.

Que le queden 2k€ para una facturación diaria de 650€-1k€+ me parece poco. 
Mucho dinero se lo lleva el material y si hay una perdida puede ser un gasto grande. Que se vaya la luz de las camaras, o se ponga mala por otro motivo y tengas que tirar demasiada fruta.
Tambien esta la enfermedad y vacaciones. Por cuenta propia si no trabajas no cobras. No sé si vas a tener niños o tienen una edad que necesiten atencion moderada.
No estaria de mas un chequeo a fondo aunque no confio en que descarten bien. Un carpintero se hizo autonomo y le extrañaba que se le caian mucho las cosas y tenia ELA o EM y al final tuvo de que dejar el negocio. 

Tambien podrias renegociar la exclusividad en la provision de fruta. Si se supone que estais satisfecho no deberia haber una obligacion formal. 
Por la exclusividad que tienes a cambio, a lo mejor puedes negociar algo más o evitar atarte. Podrian empeorarte las condiciones. 
Si tienes que confiar en que ellos te van a poner buenas condiciones, porque no van a confiar que les vas a comprar. Te seria mas facil negociar en caso de desacuerdo, pero si todo va bien, no tienen ninguna pega. 

Puedes negociar que los descendientes respeten lo acordado?


----------



## DejarDeRemar.com (3 Ago 2021)

Muchísima suerte.
Negocio que no falla con un poco de idea.

Uvas con queso saben a beso.
Melón con jamón es bendición.
Naranja y chocolate, de rechupete.

Fruta + producto extra

Haréis las tarrinas de fruta variada lista comer? 
Eso es brutal.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Ago 2021)

DejarDeRemar.com dijo:


> Uvas con queso saben a beso.
> Melón con jamón es bendición.
> Naranja y chocolate, de rechupete.



Polla con lefa sabe a fresa.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ago 2021)

Machuco dijo:


> Hay productos o material dentro del negocio que cuesten 30k? Os esta haciendo el lío.



Un negocio vale por los beneficios que pueda dar.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ago 2021)

Wallebot dijo:


> Cuantos años de antiguedad tiene tu mujer y el empleado?
> Cuanto serian las indemnizaciones?
> 
> Si tienen dinero en lugar de pedir un credito, podria negociar que se lo pagaseis a ellos a plazos?
> ...



Mi mujer tendría derecho a 2000 euros de indemnización.

Su compañera nada porque le vence el contrato temporal en enero.

El traspaso lo financian los dueños a 3 años


----------



## Salgado Solitario (3 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Entones cuantas más cestas regales más millones cuentas ¿No? Sobretodo si llevan higos




Aquí de momento quién anda regalando cesta llenas de euros es usted. De ayer para hoy les ha regalado 10.000 eurazos a los dueños de la plantación y además dando las gracias por cada latigazo. 
El capataz/arrendador a cualquier momento le mete otro latigazo de 3.000€ y usted de nuevo contento y agradecido. 

Y aún se las pretende dar de lince. 
Por lo menos los negreros de antaño tenían que ir capturar los esclavos allende el océano. Que los esclavos les llegasen a la Hacienda entregando monedas de oro y rogando ser enculados no se lo imaginaban ni en sueños. 
Ese es usted, el que paga para que le crujan el lomo.


----------



## NCB (3 Ago 2021)

Otra cosa que creo aún nadie te ha dicho en el hilo es que NO se debe aceptar la primera oferta en una negociación (excepto excepciones muy específicas). Si la parte contraria es espabilada, te pedirá más de lo que está dispuesto a aceptar.

Esa oferta de 30K probablemente sea 5K más de lo que estarían dispuestos a aceptar si lo negocias. Ten en cuenta que ellos han puesto todas las condiciones y tú las has aceptado sin rechistar. Es de primero de negociación el hacer una contraoferta por debajo de lo que tú aceptarías, para llegar a un punto intermedio. Si bien no en la cantidad del traspaso, en otra condición que se traduzca en una diferencia en los beneficios a tu favor.

Sólo se aceptaría la primera oferta en chollos evidentes, que casi nunca suelen serlo al final. 30k me sigue pareciendo un poco alto por una frutería que da un beneficio neto tan justo.

Y por supuesto, la obligatoriedad de tener que comprarles a ellos es un despropósito. De todas formas, de qué forma estás obligado a comprarles a ellos y no a otros? Si le pides algunos productos a otros distribuidores que te ofrezcan mejor relación calidad/precio, qué pueden hacer ellos?


----------



## Salgado Solitario (3 Ago 2021)

Y ya le informo que había esclavos que trabajaban en actividades comerciales para beneficio de su dueño, por ejemplo vendiendo comida por las calles. 
Algunos, la minoría, con eso consiguieron juntar dinero suficiente para comprar su libertad. La mayoría evidentemente no. 
Lo que ninguno hizo fue pagar para entrar a servir como esclavo. Esa es una ingeniosa innovación actual.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Ago 2021)

¿Seguro que el jefe no se trinca a tu mujer?


----------



## Salgado Solitario (3 Ago 2021)

NCB dijo:


> Otra cosa que creo aún nadie te ha dicho en el hilo es que NO se debe aceptar la primera oferta en una negociación (excepto excepciones muy específicas). Si la parte contraria es espabilada, te pedirá más de lo que está dispuesto a aceptar.
> 
> Esa oferta de 30K probablemente sea 5K más de lo que estarían dispuestos a aceptar si lo negocias. Ten en cuenta que ellos han puesto todas las condiciones y tú las has aceptado sin rechistar. Es de primero de negociación el hacer una contraoferta por debajo de lo que tú aceptarías, para llegar a un punto intermedio. Si bien no en la cantidad del traspaso, en otra condición que se traduzca en una diferencia en los beneficios a tu favor.
> 
> ...



Tiene usted toda la razón. Aquí el problema es que este pájaro aún habría aceptado encantado pidiéndole 40.000€, e intuyo que si le pidiesen 50.000 es cuando empezaría a pensarlo seriamente. 
De hecho empezaron hablando de 25.000 y como les vieron tan entusiasmados subieron a 30.

Es muy especial el elemento este con el que estamos tratando.
O él que está troleandonos a todos, que es muy probable.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (3 Ago 2021)

Negociaciones comerciales a @javiwell ??
Él con un - sí bwana arregla cualquier obstáculo que surja y atpc.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ago 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Aquí de momento quién anda regalando cesta llenas de euros es usted. De ayer para hoy les ha regalado 10.000 eurazos a los dueños de la plantación y además dando las gracias por cada latigazo.
> El capataz/arrendador a cualquier momento le mete otro latigazo de 3.000€ y usted de nuevo contento y agradecido.
> 
> Y aún se las pretende dar de lince.
> ...



Cuando me tratas de usted me da la impresión de que te ha escocido manifestar públicamente una idea tan boba como regalar una cesta de fruta a tu arrendador con la idea de que no te suba el alquiler.

Lo de si los 30 mil euros que piden por el traspaso es un regalo o no, eso depende de lo que se gane con la tienda, ya lo veremos.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (3 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Cuando me tratas de usted me da la impresión de que te ha escocido manifestar públicamente una idea tan boba como regalar una cesta de fruta a tu arrendador con la idea de que no te suba el alquiler.
> 
> Lo de si los 30 mil euros que piden por el traspaso es un regalo o no, eso depende de lo que se gane con la tienda, ya lo veremos.



Usted sabe lo que son los regalos de empresa y para que se usan?

Y es que no tiene que ser una cesta literal, o sí, depende. Puede ser que la dependienta, su señora, trate con extra de amabilidad al señor Paco Palillero, con algún roce afectuoso de manos, e incluso algún "descuido" donde se visualice canalillo. 

O puede ser que desde la tienda se le suba la bolsa a casa de doña Charo Bordados que ya con la reuma le duelen los huesos.

O simplemente meter en la compra de los aludidos un pack de jamón serrano para que lo prueben sus nietos.
Ese tipo de cosas.

Evidentemente de hacer tratos en el puticlub ya ni hablamos, que eso para un buen esclavo es ciencia ficción.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ago 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Usted sabe lo que son los regalos de empresa y para que se usan?
> 
> Y es que no tiene que ser una cesta literal, o sí, depende. Puede ser que la dependienta, su señora, trate con extra de amabilidad al señor Paco Palillero, con algún roce afectuoso de manos, e incluso algún "descuido" donde se visualice canalillo.
> 
> ...



¿Has cerrado muchos acuerdos en puticlubs?


----------



## Salgado Solitario (3 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> ¿Has cerrado muchos acuerdos en puticlubs?



La compra de una finca


----------



## javiwell (3 Ago 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> La compra de una finca



Primitivo... donde esté un campo de golf que se quiten restaurantes y puticlubs para hablar de negocios.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (3 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Primitivo... donde esté un campo de golf que se quiten restaurantes y puticlubs para hablar de negocios.



Depende querido amigo, depende. 

Otros en cambio hacen así los negocios. Cada uno con lo suyo


----------



## spica (3 Ago 2021)

¿Troll o no troll?

Mucha gente usa los foros de internet para testear cosas.

Existe la posibilidad de que el OP ya tenga una fruteria, la este explotando con las condiciones que dice, quiera traspasarla y trata de sondear las objeciones que le puedan poner los interesados en el "chollo".


----------



## javiwell (3 Ago 2021)

spica dijo:


> ¿Troll o no troll?
> 
> Mucha gente usa los foros de internet para testear cosas.
> 
> Existe la posibilidad de que el OP ya tenga una fruteria, la este explotando con las condiciones que dice, quiera traspasarla y trata de sondear las objeciones que le puedan poner los interesados en el "chollo".



Jajaja que no hombre, que es real lo que cuento, estamos interesados en comprar


----------



## Charlatan (3 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Jajaja que no hombre, que es real lo que cuento, estamos interesados en comprar



pues te faltan tropecientos mil gastos que no has tenido en cuenta..gestoria?¿?basuras?¿?vacaciones del empleado?¿?pagar 30000 pavos y estar esclavizado lo veo un timo de aqui a Lima.......tu mismo.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ago 2021)

Charlatan dijo:


> pues te faltan tropecientos mil gastos que no has tenido en cuenta..gestoria?¿?basuras?¿?vacaciones del empleado?¿?pagar 30000 pavos y estar esclavizado lo veo un timo de aqui a Lima.......tu mismo.



Gestoria gratis, es de mi padre

Basuras, incluido en la factura del agua ya contemplado

Vacaciones empleado, mi mujer atenderá la tienda sola como hace muchas veces, no nos supondrá gasto adicional ya está recogido.

Lo de esclavizado a ver, es un trabajo con horarios normales diurnos, cerca de casa, con tiempo para comer en casa y sin demasiadas preocupaciones más que recibir y dispensar fruta y llevarle los papeles al asesor. 

Esclavo es trabajar en un banco de inversión en plena Castellana chapando leyes, matemáticas financieras, idiomas y programas informáticos y no ser ascendido hasta cumplir los 50 años de edad


----------



## Charlatan (3 Ago 2021)

lo de esclavo es por tener que comprar a tu vendedor...........los horarios que cada cual se busque el pan como mejor pueda......


----------



## javiwell (3 Ago 2021)

Charlatan dijo:


> lo de esclavo es por tener que comprar a tu vendedor...........los horarios que cada cual se busque el pan como mejor pueda......



El grado de esclavitud dependerá de los precios que vayan fijando. Si fijan precios con mentalidad esclavista, tendremos que cerrar y buscar otra cosa. Lo que creo que va a pasar es que nos dejaran ganar un poco más del smi para que todo vaya bien en la cadena de distribucion y no se rompan los eslabones. Quizá me equivoque pero tampoco renunciamos a mucho por probar, solo a un smi.

En cuanto a la posibilidad de cerrar y dejar el pufo lo veo bastante improbable siendo ellos los acreedores, preferirán bajar un poco los precios y cobrar su traspaso. 

En cualquier caso intentaremos introducir cláusula de condonación de deuda a cambio de algún tipo de requisito, por ejemplo si obtenemos un margen inferior a x durante un año, que tengamos el derecho y ellos la obligación de devolver el traspaso condonandose la deuda en concepto de precio, algo así que nos asegure no quedarnos un pufo y que para ellos sea aceptable.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ago 2021)

Estaba pensando meter en el contrato una cláusula de este tipo. Esta esta redactada por mi, tendría que verlo un abogado pero creo que se entiende la idea. Se tratara de que se corten un poco en subir precios más que de ejercerla, de que sepan que tienen que cumplir con unos márgenes para nosotros, lo mas importante sería la cantidad a indicar en dónde dice xxx, lo comentriamos antes con ellos.

Mediante la presente cláusula se obliga la cedente del negocio a adquirir de nuevo el mismo si así lo solicita la cesionaria de forma fehaciente con fecha de efectos de la cesión el día 1 de marzo del ejercicio siguiente a aquel en que en negocio no hubiere ofrecido un margen bruto sobre ventas de xxx euros.

A los efectos exclusivamente de esta cláusula se entenderá por margen bruto sobre ventas el total de las bases imponibles facturadas como ingresos en el negocio objeto del traspaso durante el ejercicio contable menos las bases imponibles facturadas por sus proveedores de existencias en el mismo período de referencia.

En caso de hacer valer la cesionaria esta cláusula, se estipula el precio del traspaso al que se obliga la cedente en la cifra equivalente al importe de la deuda pendiente que mantenga la cesionaria en concepto del traspaso.

Esta cláusula se extingue entendiéndose nula en el momento en que el importe total de la deuda pendiente haya sido satisfecho.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (3 Ago 2021)

Ese tipo de cláusula nunca te la van a aceptar porque jugando con los pvp quedaría a tú total discreción hacer que se cumpliese para devolverles el negocio. 
Además de que hay un 30% de facturación que no depende de estos proveedores.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ago 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Ese tipo de cláusula nunca te la van a aceptar porque jugando con los pvp quedaría a tú total discreción hacer que se cumpliese para devolverles el negocio.
> Además de que hay un 30% de facturación que no depende de estos proveedores.



Puede ser lo que intento es que haya un poco de equidad, yo me tengo que fiar de que no me aprietas mucho el precio y tú te tienes que fiar de que no voy a tirar la toalla.

La cláusula solo regiría 3 años, es para no ejercerse, solo un resguardo ante una flagrante subida de precio mayorista y ellos no perderían su negocio solo tendrían que volver a traspasar y hacer mejor las cosas la segunda vez.


----------



## euriborfree (3 Ago 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Yo intentaría asegurar por escrito la estabilidad del alquiler al menos hasta la liquidación del crédito.
> 
> Como ya han dicho por aquí, los herederos más jóvenes son, salvo contadas excepciones, más avaros y de pocos escrúpulos morales a la hora de apretar a sus arrendatarios.



El problema con los herederos es que cuando estos hereden la propiedad lo primero que tienen que hacer es pagar el impuesto de sucesiones, dependiendo de cuantos hedereros sean a repartir el alquiler se queda en una propinilla cada mes (por ejemplo, si son 3 herederos son 480/3 = 160€/mes a repartir) y para quitarse de lios de la gestion del alquiler prefieran vender la propiedad.

Si el inquilino tiene interes y dinero, pues miel sobre hojuelas, pero si no es asi, volvemos al punto que comentas, las intenciones del comprador.

De cara a comprar o no el local, una reflexion, si no hubiera una fruterio ahi ¿habria otra cosa o se quedaria vacio? ¿hay mas locales vacios alrededor? ¿Que costes tendria acondicionar otro local para la actividad? (las camaras frigorificas)


----------



## javiwell (3 Ago 2021)

euriborfree dijo:


> El problema con los herederos es que cuando estos hereden la propiedad lo primero que tienen que hacer es pagar el impuesto de sucesiones, dependiendo de cuantos hedereros sean a repartir el alquiler se queda en una propinilla cada mes (por ejemplo, si son 3 herederos son 480/3 = 160€/mes a repartir) y para quitarse de lios de la gestion del alquiler prefieran vender la propiedad.
> 
> Si el inquilino tiene interes y dinero, pues miel sobre hojuelas, pero si no es asi, volvemos al punto que comentas, las intenciones del comprador.
> 
> De cara a comprar o no el local, una reflexion, si no hubiera una fruterio ahi ¿habria otra cosa o se quedaria vacio? ¿hay mas locales vacios alrededor? ¿Que costes tendria acondicionar otro local para la actividad? (las camaras frigorificas)



Hay varios locales similares alrededor en torno al 30 están vacíos.

Son locales pequeños en una calle en cuesta que esta de paso entre barrio y centro. Puede encajar un estudio, una peluquería, una agencia de viajes... pero nada pretencioso.

Como dueño de local te lo puedes comer 4 años sin renta perfectamente a no ser que te bajes los pantalones hasta los tobillos


----------



## Wallebot (3 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El grado de esclavitud dependerá de los precios que vayan fijando. Si fijan precios con mentalidad esclavista, tendremos que cerrar y buscar otra cosa. Lo que creo que va a pasar es que nos dejaran ganar un poco más del smi para que todo vaya bien en la cadena de distribucion y no se rompan los eslabones. Quizá me equivoque pero tampoco renunciamos a mucho por probar, solo a un smi.
> 
> En cuanto a la posibilidad de cerrar y dejar el pufo lo veo bastante improbable siendo ellos los acreedores, preferirán bajar un poco los precios y cobrar su traspaso.
> 
> En cualquier caso intentaremos introducir cláusula de condonación de deuda a cambio de algún tipo de requisito, por ejemplo si obtenemos un margen inferior a x durante un año, que tengamos el derecho y ellos la obligación de devolver el traspaso condonandose la deuda en concepto de precio, algo así que nos asegure no quedarnos un pufo y que para ellos sea aceptable.




Supongo que hay abogados especializados en negociaciones de este tipo, puede ser un dinero bien invertido. 

Espero que te vaya bien, pero veo util sacar posibles pegas.
Cuantas horas dedica ahora a la tienda y cuantas dedicaria despues. 

Pienso que es mas ventajoso que siga siendo empleada, aumentando sueldo y responsabilidades. Ese parece el problema que tienen, quieren quitarse problemas, el dinero no le parece.
tener una alternativa mas podria ayudarte en la negociación. 
Que problemas tendriais como propietariso que no teneis ahora?
Por ejemplo, que la empleada se ponga enferma o embarace con su baja.
Su sueldo lo vas pagas tu te va a doler mas una subida y puede que cambie la relación, pero espero que no. 

Ellos se venden a ellos mismos la fruta, aunque no ganen nada como mayorista lo recuperan en la tienda. Aunque tuviesen beneficio negativo en una de las partes lo recuperan en otra.
Si te vende a ti, no van a vender sin ganar nada, tendrán que ganar lo que no ganan como minorista. o tal vez les compense ganar menos y quitarse responsabilidades. 


Intenta no atarte a su producto. Se supone que tienen un sistema eficiente y sin obligacion les elegirias a ellos. Pero demostrar una subida excesiva o abuso es dificil de reclamar. 

Como te digo, pienso que seria favorable seguir siendo por cuenta ajena y ampliar sueldo y responsabilidades. Ganas paro, antiguedad del despido, tienes vacaciones pagadas y te evitas todos los imprevistos de ser propietario y conservas el dinero del traspaso. 

Solo le veo ventaja en caso de ganar bastante mas o tener prevision de ganar mas, pero si no aumenta la poblacion la gente no comerá mucha mas fruta.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ago 2021)

Wallebot dijo:


> Supongo que hay abogados especializados en negociaciones de este tipo, puede ser un dinero bien invertido.
> 
> Espero que te vaya bien, pero veo util sacar posibles pegas.
> Cuantas horas dedica ahora a la tienda y cuantas dedicaria despues.
> ...



La población alrededor de la tienda aumentará sustancialmente por dos edificios de nueva planta con gente rica que paga entre 350 mil y 600 mil euros por su piso (los aticos)

Obviamente el aumento de la remuneración es a cambio de descargarles algo de responsabilidad y comerte algún marrón. 

Buscan quitarse empleados con sus problemas convirtiéndolos en auto empleados mejor remunerados sin problemas.

La tienda se puede sostener solo con mi mujer al frente 6 meses si hace falta ganando una pasta, pero no es un plan de vida viable, hace falta ayuda de un empleado.


----------



## javiwell (4 Ago 2021)

1.000 al día son ingresos de caja con iva, no son beneficios.

Calcula una tonelada es llenar una tienda normal y corriente de fruta y verdura hasta arriba.

1.000 kg, 1.000 euros... un euro el kg vendido de cosas varias


----------



## asiqué (4 Ago 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> yo voy a coger el traspaso de un videoclub, deseame suerte



buen negocio, yo tengo un negocio de reparaciones de fax y videos vhs.
Por culpa del mierdamark no viene nadie


----------



## spica (4 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Vacaciones empleado, mi mujer atenderá la tienda sola como hace muchas veces, no nos supondrá gasto adicional ya está recogido.



¿A que hora te van a poner la fruta en la puerta?
Yo he visto que las fruterias de las cadenas a las 6.30 ya la tienen.


----------



## javiwell (4 Ago 2021)

spica dijo:


> ¿A que hora te van a poner la fruta en la puerta?
> Yo he visto que las fruterias de las cadenas a las 6.30 ya la tienen.



A la misma que ahora, que es a las 7:15 o 7:30 am

La tienda abre a las 9:00 am con todo colocado en los estantes y en la cámara 

Hay una hora y media para preparar todo normalmente entre 2 relajadamente pero puede uno.

Mejor así porque levantarse a las 6 es una putada.

Los que descargan tienen llaves no hace falta estar para recibirlos, normalmente llega mi mujer cuando están terminando la descarga, si eso le esperan... viviendo a 40 metros...


----------



## spica (4 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> y en la cámara



¿Puedes decir cuantos m2 tienes de superficie de venta y cuantos m3 de camara, temperatura de la camara?


----------



## javiwell (4 Ago 2021)

La tienda serán aproximadamente 40 metros

La trastienda quizá otros 35 con un baño y la cámara

La cámara es como de 5 metros cuadrados con altura de suelo a techo de 3 o asi


----------



## road runner (4 Ago 2021)

Una pregunta, cuánto sería el traspaso de una frutería similar sin estar afectada por las limitaciones de la vuestra. Tienes alguna idea? Conoces algún caso o te has informado?
Ya me doy cuenta de que la que vais a coger la teneis al lado de casa y eso es una ventaja, claro.

Mucha suerte.


----------



## javiwell (4 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Una pregunta, cuánto sería el traspaso de una frutería similar sin estar afectada por las limitaciones de la vuestra. Tienes alguna idea? Conoces algún caso o te has informado?
> Ya me doy cuenta de que la que vais a coger la teneis al lado de casa y eso es una ventaja, claro.
> 
> Mucha suerte.



Los traspasos siempre son muy difíciles de valorar porque lo ideal es pagar una cantidad que sea acorde a los beneficios futuros que se van a generar y eso la mayoría de las veces no se sabe.

Lo habitual es que el precio del traspaso sea similar al beneficio que genera el negocio en 1 año o hasta en 3 años.

Pero beneficios pasados no garantizan beneficios futuros que pueden ser más bajos o superiores 

También la seguridad que tenga ese negocio es muy importante, estabilidad de ingresos, densidad de población, precio del alquiler, estado del local, fidelidad de los clientes, valor de la marca... pueden influir muchos factores.

Así que no se responder a tu pregunta con una cifra de referencia que me sirva de orientación porque cada negocio está en su calle con su local, con sus diversas condiciones...

Es una apuesta, no existe una cifra que nos oriente exactamente sobre si es muy caro o muy barato, pero 30 mil no es una cifra descomunal, se devuelven con un negocio que funcione normalito.

Otro puntazo es que tenemos trastero de casa en la trastienda que no tengamos, podemos dejar un patinete una bicicleta etc hay sitio de sobra


----------



## road runner (4 Ago 2021)

Ok, pero


javiwell dijo:


> Lo habitual es que el precio del traspaso sea similar al beneficio que genera el negocio en 1 año o hasta en 3 años.



Es mucha diferencia, el triple.

A mi, en general, me parece buena idea. No se mucho de negocios o sea que mi juicio sobre esto no tiene valor.
Suerte, ya te digo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Ago 2021)

Que factura. Que de margen (precio venta-precio compra) da unos 200-250€ diarios y de ahí paga los gastos, liquida impuestos, paga dos sueldos y paga la letra del traspaso


----------



## javiwell (4 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Ok, pero
> 
> Es mucha diferencia, el triple.
> 
> ...



Es un mercado completamente imperfecto el de los traspasos, más aún que el inmobiliario tiene:

Falta de liquidez para comparar operaciones

Falta de información o información asimétrica

Heterogeneidad de lo que se traspasa

Clausulas privadas...

Al final es hacer un excel conservador e ir apuntando ingresos gastos y someter la cuenta que sacas a distintos shocks, que bajen lo ingresos, que baje margen, que tengas un gasto imprevisto...

Un traspaso puede ser el triple que otro simplemente porque el barato es de una persona que se jubila y esta desesperada por deshacerse de él y el caro es de una pareja que está pensando en poner la entrada de un chalet y solo vende si le llega para sus planes... puede no tener nada que ver con el negocio en sí.


----------



## road runner (4 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Es un mercado completamente imperfecto el de los traspasos, más aún que el inmobiliario tiene:
> 
> Falta de liquidez para comparar operaciones
> 
> ...



Después de haber leído todo el hilo ya te digo que me parece bien.
En un negocio así, de barrio, y de productos necesarios, lo importante es la confianza de los clientes en que no les van a dar gato por liebre y el trato.
Eso lo tenéis.

30.000 euros a unos les parecerá mucho y a otros nada. Solo supe del traspaso de algún bar y la pasta era mucho más.
Me parece un dinero perfectamente arriesgable para un negocio que conocéis bien.
Mejor que meterlo en bitcoins o similares, eso seguro.
Ahora bien, precaución, te han dado algún buen consejo por el hilo.

PS. Desde que no veo las deposiciones del mermao de paddy este hilo es mucho más relajao.
Bendito ignore.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> PS. Desde que no veo las deposiciones del mermao de paddy este hilo es mucho más relajao.
> Bendito ignore.



Yo sí te veo, pringao.


----------



## javiwell (4 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Yo sí te veo, pringao.



Ignorao


----------



## spica (5 Ago 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que factura. Que de margen (precio venta-precio compra) da unos 200-250€ diarios y de ahí paga los gastos, liquida impuestos, paga dos sueldos y paga la letra del traspaso



Una fruteria con un 20% de margen bruto es una ruina.


----------



## Alan__ (5 Ago 2021)

Vas a trabajar para hacienda, para que los menas cobren asi como multikultus varios mientras tu te partes el lomo cada dia, no merece la pena, que remen ellos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Ago 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> Vas a trabajar para hacienda, para que los menas cobren asi como multikultus varios mientras tu te partes el lomo cada dia, no merece la pena, que remen ellos.



Es que a su mujer y a él de rebote se le han acabado los domingos, los festivos, las vacaciones,... porque:

Si no trabajas, no facturas
Siempre hay cosas que hacer en un negocio que no se pueden hacer mientras atiendes al público (cambiar estanterías, poner un frigorífico para bebidas, hacer inventario, limpiar a fondo, pequeños arreglos,...)


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Ago 2021)

Y tampoco se la follará el jefe.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

Calcula con un 12 por 100 de iva que la alimentación es al 10, refrescos y vino al 21

Sale solo un poquillo más que tu cuenta pero esa cuenta es para los primeros 3 años mientras pagas el traspaso.

Luego pasas a ganar 10 mil euros mas al año con lo que te pones en una remuneración de 1800 o así según vaya la tienda.

Todo esto es con un margen hipotético ultraconservador del 25. Creo que podremos sacar margen de entre el 28 y el 32 pero está por ver antes de lanzar campañas al vuelo, llegados a ese punto ya superas los 2000 euros limpios al mes... mejor que un smi ¿No?


----------



## Kevinjesus (5 Ago 2021)

Con estos números, donde además no se consideran gastos imprevistos, creo que hay más sombras que luces en este negocio. 
¿y si el empleado en esos primeros 3 años cae enfermo y se coge 3 meses de baja?
¿y si le suben el alquiler?
¿y si le abren otra frutería cerca que le quita parte de la clientela? ¿o baja la caja por el motivo que sea?
¿y si baja el margen por la razón que sea?....se me ocurren otros varios ¿Y si...?

Posibles estrategias: mostrarle estos números al "franquiciador" y negociar a la baja esos 30.000


----------



## Joshua Graham (5 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Calcula con un 12 por 100 de iva que la alimentación es al 10, refrescos y vino al 21
> 
> Sale solo un poquillo más que tu cuenta pero esa cuenta es para los primeros 3 años mientras pagas el traspaso.
> 
> ...



Sí, hasta que empiezan los imprevistos, las amortizaciones y demás. No es lo mismo ganar un salario fijo de 1.800 euros mes a mes que tener un negocio sujeto a imprevistos.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> Con estos números, donde además no se consideran gastos imprevistos, creo que hay más sombras que luces en este negocio.
> ¿y si el empleado en esos primeros 3 años cae enfermo y se coge 3 meses de baja?
> ¿y si le suben el alquiler?
> ¿y si le abren otra frutería cerca que le quita parte de la clientela? ¿o baja la caja por el motivo que sea?
> ...



El tema del alquiler vamos a atarlo antes del traspaso. La intención más que bajar que ya esta muy bajo es firmar un largo plazo.

En caso de baja de empleado tocaría trabajar mas pero no ganar menos, es uno de los marrones que se asumen a cambio de mejor remuneración.

Lo de que te abran una fruteria cerca nadie te lo asegura es un riesgo al que te enfrentas como autónomo. Eso si, no creo que abran una fruteria cerca porque a 50 metros hay una carnicería que tiene frutas y hortalizas también, y a 150 metros hay otras 2 fruterias una en plan fruta de lujo carisma con aspecto de boutique y otra cutrisima enana que no tiene ni el 40 por cien de la variedad que tenemos nosotros.

También hay otros imprevistos positivos en la cuenta como que a la empleada le vence el contrato cuando adquieres el traspaso y tiene intención de tomarse un tiempo libre no remunerado de unos 3 meses por asuntos familiares, tiempo en el que puedes dar el cayo y prescindir de nomina ganando el doble.

Determinadas épocas como la navidad, los carnavales, la Semana Santa, el otoño y las setas... dejan una buena pasta.

Simplemente hay que ahorrar fuerte al principio para luego soportar las variaciones sin notarlo. 

Además es mi nómina el ingreso principal de la familia, mi mujer está en posición de tener ingresos variables sin el menor problema. Ya hemos pasado un par de años viviendo con mi nómina sin problemas y con un bebé de guarderia privada.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

Todo lo agrícola y de alimentación goza de un exquisito trato de favor fiscal por una cuestión de que el hambre supondría demasiados problemas políticos.


----------



## Machuco (5 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Un negocio vale por los beneficios que pueda dar.



Si claro… como si los beneficios que de hoy son los que pueda dar mañana. Con esos argumentos luego vienen los lamentos. 

Una frutería no puede costar 30K. Monta una en el local de al lado y problema resuelto….


----------



## Machuco (5 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Estaba pensando meter en el contrato una cláusula de este tipo. Esta esta redactada por mi, tendría que verlo un abogado pero creo que se entiende la idea. Se tratara de que se corten un poco en subir precios más que de ejercerla, de que sepan que tienen que cumplir con unos márgenes para nosotros, lo mas importante sería la cantidad a indicar en dónde dice xxx, lo comentriamos antes con ellos.
> 
> Mediante la presente cláusula se obliga la cedente del negocio a adquirir de nuevo el mismo si así lo solicita la cesionaria de forma fehaciente con fecha de efectos de la cesión el día 1 de marzo del ejercicio siguiente a aquel en que en negocio no hubiere ofrecido un margen bruto sobre ventas de xxx euros.
> 
> ...



Eso que pides es ilegal. La ley del libre comercio. No se pueden pactar precios.


----------



## Kevinjesus (5 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El tema del alquiler vamos a atarlo antes del traspaso. La intención más que bajar que ya esta muy bajo es firmar un largo plazo.
> 
> En caso de baja de empleado tocaría trabajar mas pero no ganar menos, es uno de los marrones que se asumen a cambio de mejor remuneración.
> 
> ...



Pues sólo me queda desearle suerte en su decisión.

PD: ¿no es una opción que despidan a su mujer, capitalice el paro, y se quede luego con el negocio? puede haber bastante dinero ahí. No sé si es factible.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Ago 2021)

El hijoputa del OP me ha puesto en el ignore. ¡Que le den!


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (5 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El hijoputa del OP me ha puesto en el ignore. ¡Que le den!



No me extraña, si llevas dando el coñazo una semana, coño.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Ago 2021)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> No me extraña, si llevas dando el coñazo una semana, coño.



Me gusta trolear a los trols.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

Machuco dijo:


> Eso que pides es ilegal. La ley del libre comercio. No se pueden pactar precios.



¿Puedes citar la ley que es y el artículo que lo impida?

Ley europea, española...


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> Pues sólo me queda desearle suerte en su decisión.
> 
> PD: ¿no es una opción que despidan a su mujer, capitalice el paro, y se quede luego con el negocio? puede haber bastante dinero ahí. No sé si es factible.



Prohibido capitalizar paro para comprarte el negocio donde trabajas.

La Seguridad Social se quedaría temblando, lo haría todo dios después de unos años.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Ago 2021)

Es las dos cosas, y sospecho que además es cornudo.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

Ellos no devuelven nada, condonan la deuda y se quedan otra vez la tienda.

Esto pasaría si ellos mismos apretaran demasiado en el precio mayorista. 

Es solamente una salida sin deudas para mi mujer si pretenden abusar de su posición de mayorista exclusivo. Si no pretenden abusar y lo que quieren es ganar a largo plazo que es lo que pensamos ¿Por qué no iban a firmar la cláusula? La cláusula solo habla de margen bruto no de nuestros gastos. Obviamente habría que poner una cifra razonable.

En definitiva viene a decir, "si me van a quedar menos de 700 euros limpios mensuales durante un año entero, me puedo ir y no tener ninguna deuda contigo, prefiero un smi en otro lado"

En sus manos está y bien fácil que ganemos un poco más, todo depende del precio mayorista.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

No, lo que se estropea es el equipo de refrigeración no la cámara que son unos tabiques aislantes.

1.200 euros en cómodos plazos, la caja de un sábado y eso si no pillas uno de segunda mano en el polígono industrial a la mitad, que hay negocios que cierran y otros negocios que compran esos restos.





__





Equipos refrigeracion compactos techo recintos frios | Tienda online fricontrol


Equipos de refrigeración de distintas potencias para cámaras frías. Unidad compacta especial para su montaje en el techo del recinto a climatizar.




camarasfrigorificas.fricontrol.eu


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

Machuco dijo:


> Si claro… como si los beneficios que de hoy son los que pueda dar mañana. Con esos argumentos luego vienen los lamentos.
> 
> Una frutería no puede costar 30K. Monta una en el local de al lado y problema resuelto….



Los beneficios que pueda dar, no son los beneficios de hoy, son los beneficios que pueda dar.


----------



## fuckencia (5 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El tema del alquiler vamos a atarlo antes del traspaso. La intención más que bajar que ya esta muy bajo es firmar un largo plazo.
> 
> En caso de baja de empleado tocaría trabajar mas pero no ganar menos, es uno de los marrones que se asumen a cambio de mejor remuneración.
> 
> ...



Dices que habeis pasado un par de años viviendo de tu sueldo sin prroblemas.
Di es que hay que ahorrar fuerte al principio....

Pero solo teneis 5000 pavos ahorrados ,trabajando los dos

Creo que te ha dao un caliente y no estas iendo nada objetivo con esto de la fruteria 
Ni objetivo con las perras de la franquicia ni con vuestra capacidad económica


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

fuckencia dijo:


> Dices que habeis pasado un par de años viviendo de tu sueldo sin prroblemas.
> Di es que hay que ahorrar fuerte al principio....
> 
> Pero solo teneis 5000 pavos ahorrados ,trabajando los dos
> ...



En este momento tenemos 5000, porque he utilizado ahorros para invertir en entrada de vivienda, amueblado, caldera de gas, nevera, compra de coche de segunda mano y una operación quirúrgica por lo privado y guarderia privada.

En los próximos años, no espero tener todos estos extras que están todos abonados a toca teja.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (5 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El tema del alquiler vamos a atarlo antes del traspaso. La intención más que bajar que ya esta muy bajo es firmar un largo plazo.
> 
> En caso de baja de empleado tocaría trabajar mas pero no ganar menos, es uno de los marrones que se asumen a cambio de mejor remuneración.
> 
> ...



Esta historia tiene de todo, menudos giritos. Ahora la empleada es prescindible y está deseando irse, eso sí, tres meses; una mujer que no trabaja con un bebé "de guardería privada"... Cuéntanos más, por favor.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Esta historia tiene de todo, menudos giritos. Ahora la empleada es prescindible y está deseando irse, eso sí, tres meses; una mujer que no trabaja con un bebé "de guardería privada"... Cuéntanos más, por favor.



Si quieres tener un bebé y trabajar los dos padres tendrás que contratar a otra persona. Si un padre o madre gana poco la mejor opcion es no trabajar mientras es bebé.

Guarderias públicas no hay plaza si no trabajan los dos porque te quedas sin puntos para acceder.

Por ese motivo estuvimos un par de años pagando guarderia privada y mi mujer sin trabajar, trabajando en casa.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

¿Y si los números si funcionan? ¿Por qué no lo iban a aceptar? ¿Porque tienen pensado hacer los números no nos funcionen a nosotros?

Si todo sigue funcionando igual con mismo precio mayorista, no se dan las condiciones para que podamos ejercer la cláusula. 

Tu partes de una premisa que puede ser acertada o equivocada: que los números no dan.

Yo no pongo ninguna premisa, solo pongo por escrito que si no dan, solo en caso de que no den, entrego lo recibido a cambio de menos dinero de lo que he pagado. 

Si hay buena fé por su parte, eso no les compromete porque como mayoristas tienen la capacidad y la posibilidad de hacer que los números den o que los números no den, además de terminar de cobrar los 30 mil o no terminar de cobrarlos.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (5 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si quieres tener un bebé y trabajar los dos padres tendrás que contratar a otra persona. Si un padre o madre gana poco la mejor opcion es no trabajar mientras es bebé.
> 
> Guarderias públicas no hay plaza si no trabajan los dos porque te quedas sin puntos para acceder.
> 
> Por ese motivo estuvimos un par de años pagando guarderia privada y mi mujer sin trabajar, trabajando en casa.



Pero si no trabaja, ¿para qué necesitas una guardería? Si al exiguo sueldo que va a ganar tu mujer en la frutería hay que sumar pagar a una persona para que se encargue del crío, todavía salen menos las cuentas...


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Pero si no trabaja, ¿para qué necesitas una guardería? Si al exiguo sueldo que va a ganar tu mujer en la frutería hay que sumar pagar a una persona para que se encargue del crío, todavía salen menos las cuentas...



Se nota que no has cuidado a un bebé las 24 horas del día. Necesitas dejarlo 4 horas en una guardería para no volverte loco, además el bebé necesita conocer a otros niños y es fundamental para su desarrollo.

Y no puedes estar todo el rato haciéndole actividades porque estás haciendo potito, lavadoras, compras etc


----------



## Salgado Solitario (5 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Se nota que no has cuidado a un bebé las 24 horas del día. *Necesitas dejarlo 4 horas en una guardería para no volverte loco*, además el bebé necesita conocer a otros niños y es fundamental para su desarrollo.
> 
> Y no puedes estar todo el rato haciéndole actividades porque estás haciendo potito, lavadoras, compras etc



Dios, este troll es buenísimo. 
Entre mensajes más o menos coherentes siempre suelta alguna tontería que le haga parecer idiota para que así entremos al trapo bien sea para insultarle, bien sea para intentar ayudarle y así consigue mantener el hilo on fire. 

Mis dieces. Troll high qualiy.


----------



## OBDC (5 Ago 2021)

De lo único que sabe tu mujer es de tocar los huevos y exhibir los melones.
Se puede cerrar el hilo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Dios, este troll es buenísimo.
> Entre mensajes más o menos coherentes siempre suelta alguna tontería que le haga parecer idiota para que así entremos al trapo bien sea para insultarle, bien sea para intentar ayudarle y así consigue mantener el hilo on fire.
> 
> Mis dieces. Troll high qualiy.



Ruegote me indiques a donde puedo hacerte llegar un cesta de higos, de corazón, en agradecimiento por tu comentario y así pruebas el genero.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

Claro que va a ser autónoma de eso va el hilo de dejar de ser currita para ser autónoma 

Si no te funcionan los números como frutero, te vas y se rompe la cadena, el mayorista no vende esa mercancía, pierden los dos, tu más pero el también pierde.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Pero si no trabaja, ¿para qué necesitas una guardería? Si al exiguo sueldo que va a ganar tu mujer en la frutería hay que sumar pagar a una persona para que se encargue del crío, todavía salen menos las cuentas...



La cría ya no es tan cría, va al colegio y tiene clases extraescolares, ya no necesitamos contratar a nadie que le cambie el pañal.

Lo que decía es que ya hemos vivido con mi nómina solamente cuando mi mujer no trabajaba, antes de este trabajo actual de la fruteria.

Y vivimos bien solo con eso, vamos que el ingreso familiar que de la fruteria, aunque fuera muy poco los 3 primeros años, no pone en juego ni la hipoteca, ni la alimentación, ni la vestimenta. Que nos podemos permitir el riesgo inicial sabiendonos ganadores a largo plazo


----------



## Pluc (5 Ago 2021)

Bueno, ya semoh ricoh o khe?


----------



## javiwell (5 Ago 2021)

Pluc dijo:


> Bueno, ya semoh ricoh o khe?



Paciencia, como pronto al inicio de 2022, simplifica fiscalmente que se traspase el 1 de enero además hace falta un tiempo para leer, firmar, trámites, altas, citas previas etc

Y de ahí a ser "ricoh", pueden pasar 5 añitos, los 3 del pago del traspaso y otros dos de acumulación, eso si no se tuercen mis ingresos en ese tiempo que espero que no tras mas de una década en mi empresa y en el grupo I en entidad de seguros.


----------



## javiwell (6 Ago 2021)

Trabajar ya trabaja de lunes a sábado.

Va a ser autónoma con una empleada a su cargo y van a reorganizar para disfrutar dos sábados al mes cada una.


----------



## spica (6 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Trabajar ya trabaja de lunes a sábado.
> Va a ser autónoma con una empleada a su cargo y van a reorganizar para disfrutar dos sábados al mes cada una.



¿Por que no le ofreces a la empleada ser socia?


----------



## javiwell (6 Ago 2021)

spica dijo:


> ¿Por que no le ofreces a la empleada ser socia?



Preferimos ser propietarios 100 por cien y tener la última palabra en todo lo que concierne a:

Horarios
Turnos
Número de empleados
Tiempo completo o tiempo parcial
Proveedores a elegir
Quedarnos en el local o movernos a uno cercano
Que seguro contratar
A que temperatura poner la cámara
Que precios fijar en cada cosa
Que rebajar, cuando, por qué, a quien
Cuanto beneficio guardar y cuánto distribuir
Cuando traspasarselo a otro cuando quedarnoslo

... con socio estas casado


----------



## javiwell (6 Ago 2021)

Si, estas casado con tu proveedor principal pero no con todo lo demás que menciono.

Es un grado mayor de libertad el que compras si es sin socio que si es con socio.


----------



## gazza (6 Ago 2021)

En qué CCAA estás? Si eres de Asturias te puedo echar una mano con algunos trámites


----------



## Tagghino (6 Ago 2021)

¿Cómo va el tema? ¿Ya ha firmado y se ha quedado con la frutería o es más rentable hacer la calle?


----------



## spica (7 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Paciencia, como pronto al inicio de 2022, simplifica fiscalmente que se traspase el 1 de enero además hace falta un tiempo para leer, firmar, trámites, altas, citas previas etc



¿5 meses para leer 4 papeles? Madre del amor hermoso.
Si yo fuera el mayorista traspasaba al primero que llegara y libre de empleadas.


----------



## javiwell (7 Ago 2021)

spica dijo:


> ¿5 meses para leer 4 papeles? Madre del amor hermoso.
> Si yo fuera el mayorista traspasaba al primero que llegara y libre de empleadas.



Por poder se podría hacer el mes que viene pero no hay prisa por ninguna de las dos partes.

Como decía, por temas fiscales interesa que sea el 1 de enero, puestos en esas fechas tenemos tiempo para leer las cosas, proponer, hablar... sin agobios de que el mes que viene tenga que estar todo listo... pa que las prisas?


----------



## javiwell (7 Ago 2021)

Obviamente no la conoces, no se comprende el ataque


----------



## Machuco (8 Ago 2021)

Si a cada objeción que te ponen por aquí tú le das una solución (en realidad has venido a que te convenzamos que es una idea buenísima, cuando pinta a ser un timo de 30k) para que preguntas?

90% de comentarios son “negativos” y tú sigues agarrado a la verja ….


----------



## Pizti (8 Ago 2021)

Tagghino dijo:


> ¿Cómo va el tema? ¿Ya ha firmado y se ha quedado con la frutería o es más rentable hacer la calle?



Pues el tio dijo que para enero de 2022, y me jodió el hilo


----------



## Pizti (8 Ago 2021)

Machuco dijo:


> Si a cada objeción que te ponen por aquí tú le das una solución (en realidad has venido a que te convenzamos que es una idea buenísima, cuando pinta a ser un timo de 30k) para que preguntas?
> 
> 90% de comentarios son “negativos” y tú sigues agarrado a la verja ….



Se.. Y lo educado que es incluso con los insultos directos, y no tan directos, que le echan algunos. Tal vez deberíamos aceptar que es un troll y seguir con nuestras vidas


----------



## javiwell (8 Ago 2021)

Machuco dijo:


> Si a cada objeción que te ponen por aquí tú le das una solución (en realidad has venido a que te convenzamos que es una idea buenísima, cuando pinta a ser un timo de 30k) para que preguntas?
> 
> 90% de comentarios son “negativos” y tú sigues agarrado a la verja ….



Pues escribo para compartir conocimiento, aprender y enseñar.

Por ejemplo, yo no sabía que el arrendador tenía derecho a subir un máximo del 20 por cien el alquiler en caso de traspaso.

Contesto con una solución si la tengo, si no la tengo no


----------



## Tagghino (8 Ago 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> Pues el tio dijo que para enero de 2022, y me jodió el hilo



Seguro que el tío está tanteando el terreno, que no te extrañe que quiera vender el negocio (habrá interesados):y está buscando que precio poner.

Que la parienta se preocupe por blindar su contrato, al menos si la quieren echar, que le toque un pico


----------



## ediedee (8 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



El traspaso no es muy barato? En hostelería generalmente se tiene en cuenta la facturación y se suele pedir entre 1 año y 5 de facturación, si un margen bastante alto pero es que está muy ligado a los beneficios.


----------



## javiwell (8 Ago 2021)

Tagghino dijo:


> Seguro que el tío está tanteando el terreno, que no te extrañe que quiera vender el negocio (habrá interesados):y está buscando que precio poner.
> 
> Que la parienta se preocupe por blindar su contrato, al menos si la quieren echar, que le toque un pico



Más que el precio del traspaso, le interesa creo yo que la fruteria siga funcionando como hasta ahora y que la atienda una persona que ha trabajado con ellos que ya saben como trabaja. 

Les interesa seguir moviendo mercancía


----------



## javiwell (8 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> El traspaso no es muy barato? En hostelería generalmente se tiene en cuenta la facturación y se suele pedir entre 1 año y 5 de facturación, si un margen bastante alto pero es que está muy ligado a los beneficios.



Son negocios distintos, en la hostelería es más difícil de valorar el precio del traspaso porque el éxito y los márgenes están más influidos por la forma de trabajar, el cocinero y eso.

En ese sentido, la fruteria es más fácil de mantener funcionando como siempre que por ejemplo un restaurante de carnes y pescados.

En hosteleria el valor del negocio depende más de como vaya a gestionarlo quien lo adquiere que de una clientela fija.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ago 2021)

Vamos a organizar la fecha del traspaso para octubre.

La semana que viene nos reunimos con el arrendador del local.

Nos ponen equipo de frío de la cámara nuevo antes de hacer el traspaso.

Ya hemos hablado con la otra empleada el tema de que compramos. Se alegra mucho por nosotros, le parece estupendo y seguimos contando con ella.

Aún no tenemos en mano borrador de contrato puesto que están rematando cosas de la primera tienda a traspasar.

Me han comentado que existe una paguita de 8 mil pavos para mujeres emprendedoras que podemos trincar. Lo solicitaremos.

El fondo de comercio o precio del traspaso podemos activarlo y amortizado linealmente creo que a razón del 10 por cien deduciendonos fiscalmente ese gasto.


----------



## Pirro (22 Ago 2021)

Veo un trato asimétrico en el que una parte lo tiene todo calculado al pelo -y probablemente estén asesorados por algún especialista en derecho mercantil- y la otra actúa sobre una base sentimental. La "ilusión" de tener un negocio, de prosperar y todo eso.

Veo un trato en el que una parte asume una ganancia evidente y clara desde el minuto cero y la otra asume una deuda y unas responsabilidades desde el minuto cero.

Veo un trato entre avispados negociantes bregados en el darwinismo empresarial y una pareja bien avenida sin experiencia empresarial reseñable.

Veo un trato en el que una parte maneja mucha más información que la otra.

Y en cualquier caso, pagar 30.000€ sin adquirir ni la propiedad del local, ni un know-how ultraespecífico por el "privilegio" de dejar de ser asalariado para ser a efectos prácticos un autónomo dependiente del tío para el que trabajabas me parece una toletada épica. Te estás exponiendo a que ante cualquier cambio de circunstancias puedas ser demandado por un tío muchísimo más rico que tú qué puede ir contra tus bienes presentes y futuros y que lo hará sin pestañear y sin atender a ningún tipo de consideración afectiva. Por eso ellos son los putos reyes de la fruta en su ciudad.


Honestamente no entiendo tanto mensaje de apoyo a esa aventura, me parece todo un despropósito.


----------



## javiwell (22 Ago 2021)

Ambas partes tienen una relación de dependencia entre sí, el mayorista fija el precio mayorista, pero el minorista fija el precio minorista. Al final ambas partes tienen que conseguir que se venda la mercancía.

Tampoco hay un único proveedor, los proveedores de huevos, pan, chorizo, membrillo, vino, lacón, frutos secos, refrescos, cervezas... son otros

Mi mujer no tiene experiencia empresarial reseñable pero yo si, he participado en la creación y gestión de una entidad financiera con decenas de accionistas.

Tenemos asesores de laboral, fiscal, contable y mercantil: mi padre asesora a más de 300 empresas de todo tipo. Lleva asuntos de la creación de empresas hasta la gestión de herencias o la contabilidad y la fiscalidad de estos negocios.


----------



## spica (23 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> los proveedores de huevos, pan, chorizo, membrillo, vino, lacón, frutos secos, refrescos, cervezas... son otros



¿que porcentaje de las ventas representan esos productos?


----------



## javiwell (23 Ago 2021)

spica dijo:


> ¿que porcentaje de las ventas representan esos productos?



Entre un 30 y un 40 hay meses que más meses que menos, no se decirte de forma exacta.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (26 Ago 2021)

Cada vez que te metes en este hilo difieren datos, que no decaiga por dios


----------



## PedrelGuape (26 Ago 2021)

Eso de tener que comprar la mercancía principal al mayorista y las estimaciones (vendiendo todo y con márgenes que dependen de otros) de ganar 2k no lo veo. 

Un familiar tuvo 7 fruterías hace muchos años, en una época en la que las ganancias se contaban a millones y aunque desconozco los márgenes, se que tenía trailers para traer la fruta, comprar a un mayorista por obligación creo que es mas negocio para el mayorista que para el minorista.


----------



## spica (27 Ago 2021)

Queremos ver el contrato,
Lo escribo en plural porque creo mas de uno y de dos ya tienen la artillería preparada.


----------



## Gauzon (27 Ago 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> A ver, lo digo claro. Montar un negocio en España es absurdo.
> 
> 
> Tu mismo



Que pena da este foro algunas veces. Pueden leerse cosas que a mi la duda que me surge es: ¿con quién empató este fulano para escribir semejante payasada? 

Pasé grandes momentos en este foro, aprendí, compartí... y es una pena entrar de vez en cuando y ver como hay gente que hace que todo esto no valga para nada. Abrió este hilo una persona con un planteamiento serio y aquí apareció el de turno a soltar su gran aportación.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Ago 2021)

No saben cómo van a gestionar el estrés. Compran un negocio sin haber sido nunca empresarios y van a tener que trabajarlo 24/7.

Hay que pensarlo muy bien.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Ago 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> A ver, lo digo claro. Montar un negocio en España es absurdo.
> 
> 
> Tu mismo



Fin del subforo "Emprendedores"


----------



## javiwell (27 Ago 2021)

Bueno bueno bueno, pues ya tenemos un borrador del contrato, ocupa 2 hojas y deja muchas cosas abiertas, queremos incorporar 3 clausulas.

Una cláusula sería para que el traspaso vaya ligado a la novación del contrato de alquiler. Ya hemos hablado las dos partes con el arrendador del local, todo le parece bien y mantiene precio. Nuestra idea es que nos firme por 10 años para que no nos pueda echar al menos en ese tiempo o por si casca el.

La otra cláusula serían una serie de manifestaciones de la parte vendedora, tipo que no tiene deudas con hacienda ni seguridad social, que los activos funcionan y una serie de cosas obvias y lógicas sin miga.

La tercercera clausula seria la importante que regularia algunas obligaciones concretas del proveedor como la hora de entrega, las devoluciones en caso de fruta en mal estado, proveedores alternativos en determinados casos de fuerza mayor y el plato fuerte, que si la competencia tiene precios al menos un un x% inferiores a los suyos, ellos se obligarían a rebajar su precio un y% en donde y es menor que x.

Le pasaremos borrador modificado previa conversación y luego nos reuniremos con sendos asesores para ultimar flecos o dar cada parte las explicaciones oportunas de por qué quiero que ponga esto o lo otro.


----------



## spica (30 Ago 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> si la competencia tiene precios al menos un un x% inferiores a los suyos, ellos se obligarían a rebajar su precio un y% en donde y es menor que x.



¿No se quien te ha aconsejado eso o si sale de tu cabecita?

Con esa clausula los que van a comer de tu fruteria son los abogaos y los farmaceuticos (dolores de cabeza para ti).

Supongo que te lo explicara tu asesor.


----------



## javiwell (30 Ago 2021)

De momento hemos redactado x o y para pasárselo así en el borrador y hablar con ellos si aceptarían esa cláusula y podemos acordar un porcentaje en este aspecto.

Si por ejemplo se pusiera que si la competencia vende un 20 por cien más barato, ellos tienen que bajar un 10, es algo que solo ocurriría si estuvieran abusando claramente, y ni siquiera tendrían que igualar a la competencia solo tendrían un pequeño límite y alguna referencia de lo que es aceptable y de lo que se considera abusivo en el acuerdo entre las partes.

Posiblemente digan que no y expliquen por qué no o posiblemente sugieran un porcentaje en señal de no van a abusar y no les importa que se indique esa cláusula.

Por lo general los precios mayoristas del día difieren muy poco porcentualmente entre los puestos, van muy ajustados y son diferencias a lo mejor de 5 céntimos el kg


----------



## javiwell (30 Ago 2021)

spica dijo:


> ¿No se quien te ha aconsejado eso o si sale de tu cabecita?
> 
> Con esa clausula los que van a comer de tu fruteria son los abogaos y los farmaceuticos (dolores de cabeza para ti).
> 
> Supongo que te lo explicara tu asesor.



En este caso ha salido de mi cabecita y lo he consultado tambien con mi asesor.

Mi asesor opina que si, que lo ponga porque, si no pongo nada, el no ya lo tengo por delante.

En la negociación primero se pide y luego las partes se van bajando y acercando posiciones, si cojo el primer borrador que me manden y lo firmamos, nunca sabremos si podríamos haber conseguido alguna pequeña ventaja.

Por ejemplo en el borrador inicial no se mencionaba la hora a la que recibiríamos la mercancía. Siempre se recibe temprano pero ¿Y si deja de ser así cuando sea nuestra?

Y si dicen que no a la x y a la y siempre puedes contestar, bueno lo entiendo pero lo de la hora de entrega si debemos ponerlo.


----------



## RETAMA (31 Ago 2021)

No he leído todo el hilo, solamente tu exposición inicial y algo mas, mi consejo es que no lo pienses mucho y lo hagas. Si es como dices ahí es un buen negocio, mima al cliente y todo saldrá bien. Tampoco te marees mucho con temas de abogados no vaya a ser que os adelante otro. Lo único, es hablar con el dueño del local y cerrar un buen trato para que no ocurra nada raro y os den una sorpresa.
Los temas comerciales con el proveedor no los vas a solucionar firmando un contrato, no andes con muchas cláusulas liosas que estropeen el contrato


----------



## Dr Strangelove (31 Ago 2021)

Joerrr el hilo.... 38 páginas por una frutería de barrio, si llega a comprar un Hotel petan el servidor.


----------



## spica (7 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Por ejemplo



¿Que, como va la cosa?


----------



## javiwell (7 Sep 2021)

Ya tenemos un borrador de contrato de compraventa prácticamente definitivo y la idea es adquirir el traspaso el 1 de octubre.

Estaba esperando a que este firmado para contaros.

El punto que queríamos incluir de los precios de la competencia no va a poder ser porque les podrían hacer dumping sus competidores. Por otra parte en el mercado mayorista no hay carteles con precios, tu llegas preguntas por el precio del melocotón y te contestan... ¿Y tú quién eres?

En cambio ellos ponían una cláusula para rescindir contrato e indemnizarles en caso de que nosotros compráramos frutas verduras o hortalizas a otro proveedor. Estaba pendiente fijar un importe de indemnización pero han accedido a borrar esa cláusula.

Nos pondrán una nevera expositor nueva pero la máquina de frío de la cámara que hay puesta es una máquina industrial que dura 40 años y no la vamos a renovar, tiene 20 años de antigüedad. Ellos tienen 5 máquinas como esta, algunas desde los años 80 y todas ellas siguen funcionando, anecdoticamente han tenido que hacer alguna reparación sencilla. El reparador vendrá a echarle un vistazo antes de la firma por si acaso para que lo dejen reparado si hiciera falta.

Alquiler del local: haremos una novación del contrato por el mismo precio actual, falta concretar la duración con el dueño, queremos poner 10 años para congelar el precio por un buen rato y con posibilidad de que nosotros rescindamos con 1 mes de preaviso. Ah el propietario no tiene herederos y es mayor pero no quiere vender, es su pensión.

En las próximas semanas empezaremos los trámites si nada se tuerce.


----------



## Raskolnikov. (7 Sep 2021)

Y el contrato de exclusividad es vitalicio?

No se puede cambiar, renegociar o desistir?


----------



## javiwell (7 Sep 2021)

Raskolnikov. dijo:


> Y el contrato de exclusividad es vitalicio?
> 
> No se puede cambiar, renegociar o desistir?



No es vitalicio es indefinido. Es decir, se puede rescindir bien:

Por acuerdo de las dos partes

Por fin de actividad de una de las partes

Por traspasarles a ellos de vuelta el local

Por ejemplo llegado en caso, se puede pactar con ellos que dejen de ser proveedores exclusivos si aceptan una cifra a cambio. Pero es mucho más fácil subir el precio final de la fruta y decir que no vendes mucha cantidad y que cierras, ya verás como bajan los precios.


----------



## fuckencia (7 Sep 2021)

Mantennos informados


----------



## javiwell (19 Sep 2021)

Esto va en marcha para cerrarlo el 1 de octubre

Esta semana hemos estado viendo tema bancos.

El banco nos daba posibilidad de crédito por los 30 mil al 3,45%+euribor, a 8 años y poniendo yo mi aval. Esto se traduciría en algo más de 4000 pavos de intereses.

Finalmente no vamos a pedir crédito al banco y vamos a deberle pasta al vendedor y proveedor exclusivo.

Hay que pagar 10 mil a la firma del contrato y luego dos pagos de 10 mil en los dos años sucesivos.

Mi padre nos apoya y nos presta 10 para la firma que le devolveremos más adelante dentro de 4 años.

Yo le presto a mi mujer 3.000 para que empiece con fondo de maniobra que también me devolvería más adelante dentro de 4 años.

De esta forma mi mujer empieza sin tener que devolver cuotas pero debiendo ahorrar 10 mil euros en un año con lo que de el el negocio para afrontar ella el segundo pago del traspaso. Al año siguiente igual ahorrando otros 10 para el tercer pago.

En el año 3 ya no debe al vendedor y nos empieza a devolver a mi y a mi padre pero más lentamente.

Abriremos una nueva cuenta bancaria para la fruteria para que mi mujer no mezcle sus cobros y pagos personales con los del negocio. Dispondrá de tpv sin wifi por 5 euros al mes.


----------



## asiqué (19 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Esto va en marcha para cerrarlo el 1 de octubre
> 
> Esta semana hemos estado viendo tema bancos.
> 
> ...



discrepo en las formas.
Familia, dinero y negocio no pueden ir juntos.
No es menos riesgo pedirlo al banco?
calculo que tiene que destinar 850€ al mes al ahorro para pagar el traspaso y los primeros 10000€
Aun con intereses yo creo que un prestamo de 30000€ te deja una vuota de 400€ mensuales, si la cosa va bien y has ahorrado, el segundo año puedes amortizar una cantidad, bajaras la cuota al siguientr y volveras a poder amortizar. Al final con tanta amortizacion pagaran antes el prestamo y te ahorras un pico en los intereses.
Los prestamos entre particulares en mi comunidad la CAV, estan grabados con un interes del 1.5%.
*Fijo que el prestamo entre particulares para montar un negocio esta grabado mucho mas alto y teniendo muchas condiciones legales.*
Dios no quiera que hacienda mire a tu mujer y pida que demostreis como estais haciendo el plan de devolucion a tus familiares y como estais declarando dicho prestamo.
Mira bien ese tema.


----------



## spica (19 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Esto va en marcha para cerrarlo el 1 de octubre
> 
> Esta semana hemos estado viendo tema bancos.
> 
> ...




A ver si me he enterado bien.

Al final del primer año debe 10 a tu padre + 3 a ti + 20 al pasa fruterias. Y amortiza 10 de la deuda anterior.

¿Pero esa frutería no generaba una pasta gansa o es que se lo va gastar en caprichos tu mujer?


----------



## pepeleches (19 Sep 2021)

Creo que tengo experiencia como para por lo menos hacerte pensar...

¿Si la cogería? Sí, seguramente. Por esa cantidad es una posibilidad de negocio baratísima que no te encontrarás en la vida, pero más aún teniendo en cuenta que tu mujer sabe del tema.

Ahora bien, NO ES UN BUEN NEGOCIO. Tenéis que pensar en que lo sea.

Y es que según tus propias cuentas, ingresa unos 20-25.000€ al mes. A mucha gente sin experiencia eso le parecería brutal y cosas así. Es más, voy a hacer las cuentas por lo bajo (es como hay que hacerlas...) porque por ejemplos seguro que llega verano y hay que cerrar unos días, o hay épocas de bajada de facturación (el mismo verano, con menos clientela).

Si tienes un margen de 25%, estamos hablando de 5.000€ al mes de ingreso. Nómina+local+luz+otros gastos+imprevistos se te irá a unos 2.500€ por lo que cuentas. Mucha gente no cuenta los imprevistos, pero es el puto día a día; cuando se te rompe una cámara hay que sustituirla, y aunque la amortices en más tiempo seguramente será una cantidad importante. O no cuentan con que hay que tener un gestor que lleve la nómina y las cuentas, por ejemplo. 

Vamos a poner 2.500€, si fuera pesimista pondría más. Contamos con impuestos: autónomos, IRPF. Y sí, quizás pueda acceder a la cuota reducida, pero las cuentas no hay que hacerlas así. Si quitamos todo eso, se pueden quedar en 1.700€ limpios, algo más realista. 

Pero ojo, bienvenido al mundo del autónomo. Si cierras 15 días en agosto, o si simplemente la facturación te baja a la mitad (o te baja un 30% durante los tres meses de verano, que viene siendo lo mismo), ese mes no cobrará casi. Porque los gastos y la nómina estarán igual. 

Más luego es vital (si quieres hacer un plan realista) mirar seguros de todo tipo. Si un día tu mujer se cae de una escalera y se rompe la cadera y tiene que estar de baja 6 meses, puede hacer un agujero tremendo que pongan en riesgo el proyecto, hay que estar protegido. Responsabilidad civil...no lo sé, no conozco ese mundo. No sé hasta qué punto alguien te puede hundir si come una fruta en mal estado y te pone una demanda, pero por si acaso lo miraría. 

Al final, Y SIN AMORTIZAR EL CRÉDITO, pongamos que quedan limpios 'de verdad' una media de 1.400€-1.500€ al mes. Teniendo en cuenta que va a ver el lado oscuro de la vida (ser autónomo es lo que tiene...) y que la responsabilidad y las preocupaciones son infinitamente mayores, no compensa por sí mismo la diferencia. 

Ahora bien, es un punto de partida cojonudo. Por ese precio, es difícil encontrar una oportunidad así. ¿Cuál es para mi el secreto? Pues que si consigue aumentar un 20% el negocio, al estar pagados los gastos en su mayoría va para ella. Pero ojo, teniendo en cuenta que si baja un 20% entraría en terreno de autónomo esclavizado que gana 1.000€ o menos. 

Sé que mucha gente ve un negocio pequeño que ingresa 20.000€ al mes y se vuelve loco pensando que el dueño va en mercedes y tiene 4 chalés, pero no suele ser así. 

Creo que 'la gracia' en este caso es saber si se puede aumentar algo el negocio, o está al límite de lo que puede producir. POrque si es así, por pura lógica el futuro será peor, y el margen para entrar en zona de riesgo escaso. 

Si pensáis que se puede aumentar, yo me tiraría de cabeza. Porque ese 20% puede hacer que la película cambie, ni te cuento si existe la posibilidad de ampliarlo un 50% donde ya sería un negocio de puta madre (en relación a lo invertido...)


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Sep 2021)

spica dijo:


> A ver si me he enterado bien.
> 
> Al final del primer año debe 10 a tu padre + 3 a ti + 20 al pasa fruterias. Y amortiza 10 de la deuda anterior.
> 
> ¿Pero esa frutería no generaba una pasta gansa o es que se lo va gastar en caprichos tu mujer?



Y eso que la tendrá quemada por no poder hacer vacaciones, no poder tener ni los domingos libre y destinando su sueldo a amortizar el crédito

Porque los números con 1000€ de facturación diaria siguen sin salir

Y con la luz por las nubes, con reforma del iva a la vista, pagando más de autónomos y más por el empleado,...

Y con el op que dice estar montado en el dólar pero no tiene ni los 10k para empezar (vamos que es otro españolito más a una nómina de la indigencia) 

Un plan sin fisuras


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Sep 2021)

@javiwell dile a tu suegra que os prepare tuppers a diario porque los vais a necesitar


----------



## ElMayoL (19 Sep 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Creo que tengo experiencia como para por lo menos hacerte pensar...
> 
> ¿Si la cogería? Sí, seguramente. Por esa cantidad es una posibilidad de negocio baratísima que no te encontrarás en la vida, pero más aún teniendo en cuenta que tu mujer sabe del tema.
> 
> ...



que en este pais un negocio q factura 25k se quede en 1,5k limpios da que pensar... Menuda ruina de país.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Sep 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> @javiwell dile a tu suegra que os prepare tuppers a diario porque los vais a necesitar



Mejor dile de mi parte (porque me tiene en el ignore) que le pida un aumento a su jefe @calopez.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Sep 2021)

El corte inglés por ejemplo


----------



## ElMayoL (19 Sep 2021)

una cosa es tener perdidas por una mala gestión y otra tener perdidas ya por defecto debido a la burocracia y a estupidos pagos de mierda innecesarios.


----------



## asiqué (19 Sep 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> una cosa es tener perdidas por una mala gestión y otra tener perdidas ya por defecto debido a la *burocracia y a estupidos pagos de mierda innecesarios.*



exacto, mejor no puedes decirlo


----------



## javiwell (19 Sep 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> discrepo en las formas.
> Familia, dinero y negocio no pueden ir juntos.
> No es menos riesgo pedirlo al banco?
> calculo que tiene que destinar 850€ al mes al ahorro para pagar el traspaso y los primeros 10000€
> ...



Me he informado, lo que me explica mi padre es que siendo un préstamo familiar y de una cantidad pequeña, solo hay que hacer una transferencia indicando préstamo en el concepto, y que al menos una vez al año, aunque sea con una cantidad simbólica, mi mujer devuelva una cuota por ejemplo de 100 euros indicando en el concepto devolución préstamo. Eso suele ser suficiente para que hacienda no te pida nada, si te pide algo basta hacer un contrato de préstamo ad-hoc y fecharlo como quieras puesto que no es necesario escriturarlo ante notario. A lo largo de los años al final se debe ir devolviendo lo prestado porque sino sería una donación y le podría chirriar a hacienda. 

Mi padre en este caso los 10.000 los pone más con el corazón que con la expectativa de que le sean devueltos en determinada fecha. Es una cantidad que él se puede permitir de sobra y lo que quiere es vernos prosperar y criar a su nieta. Eso sí, se lo devolveremos igualmente en cuanto podamos. 

El trasfondo para hacerlo así y no a través del banco no son tanto los intereses o el aval como el punto estratégico de deberle dinero a tu proveedor exclusivo e implicarle así en que la tienda obtenga margen. 

El primer año mi mujer ahorrará 10.000 para pagar el 2º plazo y quizá eso le deje solo 12.000 euros de ingresos anuales para ella pero no importa puesto que la familia entera viviría sin penurias solo con mis ingresos aunque me fuera yo al paro. 

Después de 2 años mi mujer ya no debería nada al vendedor, solo nos debería a mí y a mi padre, pero puede pagarle por ejemplo 5.000 y 5.000 en los 2 años siguientes y a mi los 3.000 en el año siguiente, eso ya sin prisas.


----------



## javiwell (19 Sep 2021)

spica dijo:


> A ver si me he enterado bien.
> 
> Al final del primer año debe 10 a tu padre + 3 a ti + 20 al pasa fruterias. Y amortiza 10 de la deuda anterior.
> 
> ¿Pero esa frutería no generaba una pasta gansa o es que se lo va gastar en caprichos tu mujer?




Momento de la firma: El vendedor cobra 10.000 (estos los pone mi padre, ya se le devolverán)
12 meses más tarde: El vendedor cobra 10.000 (estos los habrá generado el negocio en 12 meses)
24 más tarde: El vendedor cobra los últimos 10.000 (estos los habrá generado el negocio en los siguientes 12 meses)


Llegado el mes 25 desde la firma, el vendedor ya ha cobrado todo, mi mujer le debe 10.000 a mi padre y 3.000 a mí que puse para la caja no para el traspaso.


----------



## javiwell (19 Sep 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Creo que tengo experiencia como para por lo menos hacerte pensar...
> 
> ¿Si la cogería? Sí, seguramente. Por esa cantidad es una posibilidad de negocio baratísima que no te encontrarás en la vida, pero más aún teniendo en cuenta que tu mujer sabe del tema.
> 
> ...



El 25% no es el margen que tiene, es el margen que como mínimo tendría que tener el negocio para aguantar en pie. Pensamos que el margen más bien andará entre un 30% y un 35% pero no es fácil saberlo a priori.

Tenemos algo de información del margen que dio una verdura un día o cuánto da una lata de cerveza pero no conocemos exctamente el margen medio. Casi todos los ejemplo que conocemos superan con creces el margen del 25%


----------



## javiwell (19 Sep 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> @javiwell dile a tu suegra que os prepare tuppers a diario porque los vais a necesitar



Este es un punto muy bueno que no había sacado a colación: la tienda es nuestra despensa personal sin IVA repercutido y a precio mayorista. 

Es decir mientras sea una cantidad solo para nosotros podemos rapiñar sin tickar las cosas, como si fueran mermas. Así que otra cosa sí pero hambre no vamos a pasar y variedad no nos va a faltar. Ojo esto solo lo haremos con perecederos, con las latas de bebida se puede notar más teniendo en cuenta mi consumo de cerveza por encima de la media nacional.


----------



## javiwell (19 Sep 2021)

No está nada redactado para el caso de impago, están las leyes y los tribunales no hace falta que todos los futuribles estén previstos en un contrato privado porque sería imposible ponerse de acuerdo.

A ver ellos sabrán de primera mano cuándo vendemos y si nos da para pagarles o no. Si no podemos atender los plazos por una cuestión de que la tienda no diera (cosa que no va a pasar) entonces todo sería hablarlo con ellos para alargar un poco el plazo o pedir nosotros un crédito bancario o un camino intermedio entre ambas cosas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El primer año mi mujer ahorrará 10.000 para pagar el 2º plazo y quizá eso le deje solo 12.000 euros de ingresos anuales para ella pero no importa puesto que la familia entera viviría sin penurias solo con mis ingresos aunque me fuera yo al paro.



Si tu mujer ahorra 10K para pagar el segundo plazo con la facturación actual es imposible que le queden 12K para ella

Le van a quedar entre 3 y 4000 al año como mucho


----------



## javiwell (19 Sep 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si tu mujer ahorra 10K para pagar el segundo plazo con la facturación actual es imposible que le queden 12K para ella
> 
> Le van a quedar entre 3 y 4000 al año como mucho



Puede ser, no nos preocupa lo afrontamos

Dicho esto yo creo que le quedarán 8.000 por lo menos


----------



## javiwell (19 Sep 2021)

Se estará a lo dispuesto en el código mercantil.

A ver si no pagamos, puede ser porque no tengamos o porque no queramos pagar. El vendedor del negocio sabrá cuál es la causa por ser proveedor exclusivo.

Entonces si no pagamos porque no queremos ira a la via judicial y exigirá intereses legales de demora.

Si no pagamos porque no da lo suficiente, ellos saben que nuestra vía para pagar es seguir vendiendo fruta. Es una cuestión de alargar un poco los plazos y acordar una pequeña cantidad adicional o lo que sea para resolver las cosas de forma amistosa cabal y mercantil, que es la mejor de las maneras para todos.


----------



## Ordel (19 Sep 2021)

En el momento que os abran un supermercado cerca (Mercadona por ejemplo) adiós negocio, y te lo digo con conocimiento de causa


----------



## kikoseis (19 Sep 2021)

Ordel dijo:


> En el momento que os abran un supermercado cerca (Mercadona por ejemplo) adiós negocio, y te lo digo con conocimiento de causa



Hombre la fruta del Mercadona es bastante discretilla. No puede competir con una fruteria.


----------



## javiwell (19 Sep 2021)

Ordel dijo:


> En el momento que os abran un supermercado cerca (Mercadona por ejemplo) adiós negocio, y te lo digo con conocimiento de causa



Tenemos ya 2 supermercados grandes en 200 metros a la redonda.

Nuestros clientes buscan trato personal, producto local y mejores precios y vienen repiten día tras día año tras año. Siempre hay cola.

Mercadona no puede competir en nuestro segmento y es muchísimo más caro y de peor calidad que lo que vendemos.


----------



## Ordel (19 Sep 2021)

kikoseis dijo:


> Hombre la fruta del Mercadona es bastante discretilla. No puede competir con una fruteria.



Nunca, pero se come los negocios de alrededor


----------



## Ordel (19 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Tenemos ya 2 supermercados grandes en 200 metros a la redonda.
> 
> Nuestros clientes buscan trato personal, producto local y mejores precios y vienen repiten día tras día año tras año. Siempre hay cola.
> 
> Mercadona no puede competir en nuestro segmento y es muchísimo más caro y de peor calidad que lo que vendemos.



Te lo digo porque un Mercadona y tres fruterías que abrieron cerca hundieron a un conocido.


----------



## pepeleches (20 Sep 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> que en este pais un negocio q factura 25k se quede en 1,5k limpios da que pensar... Menuda ruina de país.



Totalmente. El problema es que la gente de a pie no tiene ni idea de eso...


----------



## pepeleches (20 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El 25% no es el margen que tiene, es el margen que como mínimo tendría que tener el negocio para aguantar en pie. Pensamos que el margen más bien andará entre un 30% y un 35% pero no es fácil saberlo a priori.
> 
> Tenemos algo de información del margen que dio una verdura un día o cuánto da una lata de cerveza pero no conocemos exctamente el margen medio. Casi todos los ejemplo que conocemos superan con creces el margen del 25%



Es muy importante saberlo. Igual que, para calcular el margen neto real, deberás saber el coste del transporte (si te lo traen habrá que calcular lo que cuesta, si hay que ir a por él, el coste del trabajo y del consumo...), y saber las mermas que se producen. Que me imagino que en un establecimiento lleno de perecederos serán importantes. 

Del 25% al 35%...hay un mundo. Pero ojo, que no signifique bajar clientela, que la ley de oferta y demanda es una cabrona...


----------



## javiwell (20 Sep 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Es muy importante saberlo. Igual que, para calcular el margen neto real, deberás saber el coste del transporte (si te lo traen habrá que calcular lo que cuesta, si hay que ir a por él, el coste del trabajo y del consumo...), y saber las mermas que se producen. Que me imagino que en un establecimiento lleno de perecederos serán importantes.
> 
> Del 25% al 35%...hay un mundo. Pero ojo, que no signifique bajar clientela, que la ley de oferta y demanda es una cabrona...



El margen medio exacto no lo puedes conocer hasta que no sea tuyo el negocio.

Depende de los precios de pongas, de lo que te compren, de los precios que te vaya dando el proveedor que ya incluyen dejarte la mercancía en el local.

Ahora bien, sabemos que está cerca del 30. 

Vemos muchos ejemplos de productos que vendemos con un 80 por cien de margen y de productos que a lo mejor se venden solo con un 15.


----------



## pepeleches (21 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El margen medio exacto no lo puedes conocer hasta que no sea tuyo el negocio.



Sí, ahí tienes razón....

Vamos, que yo sí que lo veo. Pero siempre que la idea sea hacer crecer el negocio, porque no va muy holgado...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Sep 2021)

@calopez, queremos trolls de calidac, no como el multi de mierda este.


----------



## javiwell (21 Sep 2021)

Pensamos que crecerá la facturación cuando terminen de construirse los 2 edificios de viviendas de lujo que se están haciendo a 100 metros.

Muchos de esos residentes pasarán día a día por delante de nuestro comercio, aunmentara la densidad de población y la renta per capita de la zona


----------



## OBDC (21 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ambas partes tienen una relación de dependencia entre sí, el mayorista fija el precio mayorista, pero el minorista fija el precio minorista. Al final ambas partes tienen que conseguir que se venda la mercancía.
> 
> Tampoco hay un único proveedor, los proveedores de huevos, pan, chorizo, membrillo, vino, lacón, frutos secos, refrescos, cervezas... son otros
> 
> ...



Te equivocas en la base.
El minorista no fija el precio minorista: se lo fija el mercado y el mayorista que conoce ese precio fijará el margen para dejar ganar un salario de mierda a tu mujer previo endeudarlos en 30.000 € para asegurarse que trabajará sin descanso para que no les embarguen la casa.
Pero querer correr F1, cuando no sabes ni andar en patinete es muy riesgoso.
Pero es lo que tiene la necedad, es muy osada.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (21 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Te equivocas en la base.
> El minorista no fija el precio minorista: se lo fija el mercado y el mayorista que conoce ese precio fijará el margen para dejar ganar un salario de mierda a tu mujer previo endeudarlos en 30.000 € para asegurarse que trabajará sin descanso para que no les embarguen la casa.
> Pero querer correr F1, cuando no sabes ni andar en patinete es muy riesgoso.
> Pero es lo que tiene la necedad, es muy osada.
> ...



Las fruterias son mercados de cercanía.

El precio de del calabacín hoy en mi calle no está en bloomberg.

Hay 3 puntos donde comprar calabacín hoy a 100 metros a la redonda de la fruteria.

Son dos hipermercados que generalmente fijan un precio entre un 20 y 40 por cien más caro que la fruteria dejándonos un amplio margen para arbitrar precios minoristas en la zona.

Pero es que tampoco es el mismo calabacín. En el hipermercado puedes encontrar los de invernadero, todo del mismo tamaño y buen aspecto que no saben a nada.

En nuestra fruteria puedes encontrar el calabacín del pueblo que está a 80 km, de diferentes tamaños colores y formas y que tiene muchísimo sabor porque no forman parte de una cadena de producción escalada, se cultivan a la antigua usanza y se venden en el mercado central de la fruta mediante subasta.

El proveedor que nos vende, prueba el genero antes de comprarlo y su política es mover mercancía que sepa a huerta.

Hay un importante segmento de la población que busca esta calidad en las frutas verduras y hortalizas. Y no observan tanto el el céntimo como el sabor. Saben comprar y aprecian el sabor de las cosas.

Además desarrollan la costumbre de comprar en un sitio porque habitualmente es rico, fresco barato y con buen trato. No son hipótesis, son personas de carne y hueso que conocemos, que vienen a diario y a quienes escuchamos.

También desarrollan confianza en la frutera. Es decir llegan y preguntan, que tienes hoy de fruta que venga muy dulce de temporada, y compran lo que les recomiendas, y recomiendas lo que está bueno hoy no lo que desearías quitarte de encima. Y lo que no esta muy dulce, lo dices abiertamente y que lo tienes a un precio más bajo.

Les explicas de donde vienen las cosas, de que pueblo en que temporada, que variedad... eso es lo que les gusta a eso vienen. No vienen a mirar la cotización de la manzana golden en relación a la media nacional.


----------



## spica (21 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Son dos hipermercados que generalmente fijan un precio entre un 20 y 40 por cien más caro que la fruteria dejándonos un amplio margen para arbitrar precios minoristas en la zona.
> 
> Pero es que tampoco es el mismo calabacín. En el hipermercado puedes encontrar los de invernadero, todo del mismo tamaño y buen aspecto que no saben a nada.



En mi zona las fruterias tienen el producto mas caro que los carrefures y mercadonas.


----------



## OBDC (22 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Las fruterias son mercados de cercanía.
> 
> El precio de del calabacín hoy en mi calle no está en bloomberg.
> 
> ...



Y eso el proveedor mayorista no lo sabe?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## pepeleches (22 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pensamos que crecerá la facturación cuando terminen de construirse los 2 edificios de viviendas de lujo que se están haciendo a 100 metros.
> 
> Muchos de esos residentes pasarán día a día por delante de nuestro comercio, aunmentara la densidad de población y la renta per capita de la zona



Consejo gratuito  : no esperes que tu negocio dependa de cosas que no están en tu mano....si lo que dices sucede, igual que te puede traer más clientela, también puede traerte otra frutería nueva en la calle de al lado. Nunca se sabe.

Yo me centraría en un plan para hacer crecer el negocio independientemente de lo que suceda 'fuera'...


----------



## OBDC (22 Sep 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Consejo gratuito  : no esperes que tu negocio dependa de cosas que no están en tu mano....si lo que dices sucede, igual que te puede traer más clientela, también puede traerte otra frutería nueva en la calle de al lado. Nunca se sabe.
> 
> Yo me centraría en un plan para hacer crecer el negocio independientemente de lo que suceda 'fuera'...



Una frutería tiene un claro techo de clientela, como bien dice el OP es una tienda de cercanía. Eso hace que el máximo de facturación esté condicionado por la cantidad y renta de la población del entorno.
Si abre otro a dividir entre dos el pastel.
Al tener un techo de facturación solo queda apretar hacia el costado para tener beneficio, o sea al proveedor y el alquiler del local, luz, etc. Como estos proveedores son más fuerte económicamente intentará lo mismo el mayorista; venderle al máximo precio posible.
Como consecuencia, las relaciones con el actual proveedor de mercancía en 3 meses están como el volcan de Palma luego de sobreestocarse para conseguir mejor precio y al mes tener la mitad de la mercancía en estado de putrefacción.Así que para ganar pasta se irán a otro proveedor con producto basura que si bien es más fuerte tambien necesita donde colocar su mierda porqye sabe que el negocio es rotar rápido y el negociete en caída libre porque hasta el Mecarroña vende mejor producto y a los 6 meses cansados de palmar pasta le dejan el negocio montado al Pakistaní que sí va todas las mañanas al mercado a comprar mercancía a las 4 de la mañana con su 4L y su vida Paco como toca a un dueño de una frutería que almuerza, come y cena mercancia pasada que ya no se puede vender ni a saldo.
Bienvenido a la dieta del plátano frito con arroz.... 
Y así va Hispanistain...con lumbreras que creen que la mujer es empresaria porque puede pedir un crédito de 30.000 pavos.
Al lado de casa hay una frutería como este pánfilo va a poner. Local alquilado 6 meses si, seis meses no durante los últimos 10 años con todo tipo de "empresarios" vendiendo fruta desde la wue traen desde el Himalaya hasta la del fondo del mar  y todos empiezan con una fruta maravillosa que por precio invencible a las abuelas (únicos clientes, el que tiene pasta va al super porque no tiene tiempo de oler fruta) se estropea en los estantes y que se la cargan por sacar y meter de la cámara y con proveedores de todo tipo clase y color. Al final sobrevivió el Pakistaní que se levanta a las 4 de la mañana y tiene abierto hasta sábados y domingos y vive de los vagos que como saben que está el domingo abierto no se molestan en ir al supermercado entre semana....
No es negocio para españoles de última generación, en todo caso para la generación anterior a la anterior que tenían incluso su propia huerta (y ahora son los proveedores de esta masa de ineptos)


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (22 Sep 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Consejo gratuito  : no esperes que tu negocio dependa de cosas que no están en tu mano....si lo que dices sucede, igual que te puede traer más clientela, también puede traerte otra frutería nueva en la calle de al lado. Nunca se sabe.
> 
> Yo me centraría en un plan para hacer crecer el negocio independientemente de lo que suceda 'fuera'...



Nos compramos el negocio por cómo es no por los futuribles. Es decir, funciona buen tal y como está, lo cual no quita que puedan suceder cosas positivas que no están en nuestra mano además de cosas negativas.

Efectivamente hay un techo de facturación, pero facturr 1.000 euros al día con un alquiler mensual de 450 euros no está nada mal. Es mucho mejor techo que un SMI.

Incluso, con el tiempo, puede uno meterse en líos y abrir una segunda fruteria en otro local, es una forma de romper techos y diversificar riesgos, pero mucha faena y mucho personal.


----------



## javiwell (22 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Una frutería tiene un claro techo de clientela, como bien dice el OP es una tienda de cercanía. Eso hace que el máximo de facturación esté condicionado por la cantidad y renta de la población del entorno.
> Si abre otro a dividir entre dos el pastel.
> Al tener un techo de facturación solo queda apretar hacia el costado para tener beneficio, o sea al proveedor y el alquiler del local, luz, etc. Como estos proveedores son más fuerte económicamente intentará lo mismo el mayorista; venderle al máximo precio posible.
> Como consecuencia, las relaciones con el actual proveedor de mercancía en 3 meses están como el volcan de Palma luego de sobreestocarse para conseguir mejor precio y al mes tener la mitad de la mercancía en estado de putrefacción.Así que para ganar pasta se irán a otro proveedor con producto basura que si bien es más fuerte tambien necesita donde colocar su mierda porqye sabe que el negocio es rotar rápido y el negociete en caída libre porque hasta el Mecarroña vende mejor producto y a los 6 meses cansados de palmar pasta le dejan el negocio montado al Pakistaní que sí va todas las mañanas al mercado a comprar mercancía a las 4 de la mañana con su 4L y su vida Paco como toca a un dueño de una frutería que almuerza, come y cena mercancia pasada que ya no se puede vender ni a saldo.
> ...



Todo eso que dices, te podría ocurrir igualmente pero siendo empleado con smi en lugar de autónomo.

Quizá en un situación adversa haya que prescindir de una persona en la tienda. Es el autónomo quien decide de quien prescinde.


----------



## AEM (22 Sep 2021)

el precio no se pone así. El precio es el que marca el mercado y la competencia (oferta y demanda) y tú tienes que ser capaz de sacar beneficio a ese precio. 

Repito, el precio no es el % que marques sobre tus costes.
Mira el precio de la competencia de la zona y haz los cálculos en base a esos precios, no metiendo un % sobre tus costes




javiwell dijo:


> El 25% no es el margen que tiene, es el margen que como mínimo tendría que tener el negocio para aguantar en pie. Pensamos que el margen más bien andará entre un 30% y un 35% pero no es fácil saberlo a priori.
> 
> Tenemos algo de información del margen que dio una verdura un día o cuánto da una lata de cerveza pero no conocemos exctamente el margen medio. Casi todos los ejemplo que conocemos superan con creces el margen del 25%


----------



## AEM (22 Sep 2021)

el precio mayorista se te contendrá hasta que hayas pagado la deuda, luego subirá y lo que te cobraban por un lado lo cobrarán por el otro luego



javiwell dijo:


> No está nada redactado para el caso de impago, están las leyes y los tribunales no hace falta que todos los futuribles estén previstos en un contrato privado porque sería imposible ponerse de acuerdo.
> 
> A ver ellos sabrán de primera mano cuándo vendemos y si nos da para pagarles o no. Si no podemos atender los plazos por una cuestión de que la tienda no diera (cosa que no va a pasar) entonces todo sería hablarlo con ellos para alargar un poco el plazo o pedir nosotros un crédito bancario o un camino intermedio entre ambas cosas.


----------



## OBDC (22 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Todo eso que dices, te podría ocurrir igualmente pero siendo empleado con smi en lugar de autónomo.
> 
> Quizá en un situación adversa haya que prescindir de una persona en la tienda. Es el autónomo quien decide de quien prescinde.



Si, pero no pierdes 30.000 € y no compras un salario. Si te parece poco regalárselo a mi, contrato a tu mujer y le pago lo que crees que va a ganar mensualmente mientras no haya pérdidas. Es una apuesta rentable para ti y sin riesgos...

Venga, va, hazme el calculo de beneficios DESCONTANDO el sueldo de tu mujer, impuestos, seguridad social, rentas e impuestos y demás gastos. Si el EBITDA que te da como resultante anual es de 10.000 € te compro el proyecto como válido porque adelantas el beneficio de 3 años y recién (Dios mediante) empiezas a ganar dinero al 4° año

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (22 Sep 2021)

AEM dijo:


> el precio no se pone así. El precio es el que marca el mercado y la competencia (oferta y demanda) y tú tienes que ser capaz de sacar beneficio a ese precio.
> 
> Repito, el precio no es el % que marques sobre tus costes.
> Mira el precio de la competencia de la zona y haz los cálculos en base a esos precios, no metiendo un % sobre tus costes



Si miro el precio de la competencia entonces tendré que subir el precio.

Entiendo que la competencia tendrá también que mirar los precios de la competencia y poner el que yo ponga.

¿Quien de los 3 lo ponemos? Que lío

Bueno yo pongo el mío


----------



## javiwell (22 Sep 2021)

AEM dijo:


> el precio mayorista se te contendrá hasta que hayas pagado la deuda, luego subirá y lo que te cobraban por un lado lo cobrarán por el otro luego



Es una posibilidad, entonces habría que cerrar y buscar otra cosa dejando tirado al mayorista.

A no ser que acepte bajar un poco el precio claro y que ambos ganemos


----------



## javiwell (22 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si, pero no pierdes 30.000 € y no compras un salario. Si te parece poco regalárselo a mi, contrato a tu mujer y le pago lo que crees que va a ganar mensualmente mientras no haya pérdidas. Es una apuesta rentable para ti y sin riesgos...
> 
> Venga, va, hazme el calculo de beneficios DESCONTANDO el sueldo de tu mujer, impuestos, seguridad social, rentas e impuestos y demás gastos. Si el EBITDA que te da como resultante anual es de 10.000 € te compro el proyecto como válido porque adelantas el beneficio de 3 años y recién (Dios mediante) empiezas a ganar dinero al 4° año
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



No estamos comprando un salario. Estamos comprando la propiedad de un negocio, con sus pros y contras.

Generalmente los propietarios de los comercios ganan más que los empleados porque asumen riesgos y los empleados no y porque renuncian a ciertos derechos que los empleados si tienen.

Hay otras libertades que compras como 

Decidir tu horario y el de tu empleado.

Decidir la mercancía que pones. 

Decidir si contratas o despides.

Decidir con quién trabajas.

Decidir cuántas vacaciones y cuando o so prefieres menos vacaciones y ganar más.


----------



## OBDC (22 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No estamos comprando un salario. Estamos comprando la propiedad de un negocio, con sus pros y contras.
> 
> Generalmente los propietarios de los comercios ganan más que los empleados porque asumen riesgos y los empleados no y porque renuncian a ciertos derechos que los empleados si tienen.
> 
> ...



Todas esas cosas que dices que decides, no lo decide el "empresario".
Lo deciden los clientes, sino no te sueltan la pasta.
Cambias un jefe por cientos de jefes.
Además, vas por mal camino porque está en la tapa del libro de Marketing: te debes al cliente, así que eso que hablas es una ilusión...
Si hablas con cualquier autónomo te dirá que hace más horas que un reloj....


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (22 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Todas esas cosas que dices que decides, no lo decide el "empresario".
> Lo deciden los clientes, sino no te sueltan la pasta.
> Cambias un jefe por cientos de jefes.
> Además, vas por mal camino porque está en la tapa del libro de Marketing: te debes al cliente, así que eso que hablas es una ilusión...
> ...



Los horarios de esta tienda van a ser los mismos, ya trabaja más horas que un reloj.

A ver si lo digo un poco más claro, mi mujer puede decidir sus horarios y los de la empleada siempre que el cliente esté bien atendido y la empleada a gusto.

Por ejemplo, si le viene bien recoger a la niña del colegio, puede faltar a su trabajo un rato y luego volver para cerrar y hacer la caja para que su empleada se marche antes. No tiene que pedir permiso a nadie ni los clientes lo notan.

Puede decidir que cada sábado trabaja una en lugar de de trabajar las dos todos los sábados.

Puede decidir abrir o cerrar el domingo y el domingo que le dé la puta gana.

Puede dejar la tienda abierta a la hora de comer y comer en la trastienda en lugar de cerrar y partir horario... lo que considere

No me refiero a abusar explotando a la empleada para hacer ella menos horas, me refiero a organizar las horas a su antojo, haciendo las horas.


----------



## medion_no (22 Sep 2021)

¿Pero como cojones tiene este paco-tema tantas paginas ya?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Sep 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> ¿Pero como cojones tiene este paco-tema tantas paginas ya?



igual en alguna página están las fotos de las peras de la mujer


----------



## javiwell (22 Sep 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> ¿Pero como cojones tiene este paco-tema tantas paginas ya?



Vendrá la parte de la puesta en marcha, de los márgenes, del modelo 130, del cambio de titularidad de licencia....

No os lo perdáis amegos!


----------



## bloody_sunday (22 Sep 2021)

En mi barrio pusieron un a frutería con buena fruta y el buen hijo de fruta me quería cobrar 18 pavos por media sandía ( por 18 pavos como de menú y me sobran pasta) y la sandía te la metes por el culo, ha durado menos de un año ( era muy cara) ya está en mil anuncios que se traspasa por "problemas familiares" Dice el hijo de fruta. 
Pd- no puedes competir con ningún súper o chino y lo sabes,.


----------



## OBDC (22 Sep 2021)

bloody_sunday dijo:


> En mi barrio pusieron un a frutería con buena fruta y el buen hijo de fruta me quería cobrar 18 pavos por media sandía ( por 18 pavos como de menú y me sobran pasta) y la sandía te la metes por el culo, ha durado menos de un año ( era muy cara) ya está en mil anuncios que se traspasa por "problemas familiares" Dice el hijo de fruta.
> Pd- no puedes competir con ningún súper o chino y lo sabes,.



Hey, pero puede llevar a la niña a la escuela...
Paga 30.000 pavos poder llevar a la niña a la escuela, y se ahorra el autobús. Negocio cojonudo.
Lo bueno es que tiene otra compañera que les comprara a futuro la frutería para poder llevar su madre al geriátrico que se lo venderá de vuelta a ella cuando le toque a ella llevar a la madre al geriátrico que se la venderá a la nuera cuando le toque llevar a su hijo a la escuela que se lo venderá de vuelta a su hijo cuando le toque llevar a la abuela al geriátrico....
Es un negocio de cojones, así todo el mundo lleva a alguien a algún lado.
Es más, yo estoy pensando en comprarla porque así tengo disponibilidad horaria para ir al puticlub en las horas que hacen descuento.
Lo que veo que en ese barrio un microbus puede ser un negocio redondo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## AEM (22 Sep 2021)

Quieres decir que tu producto es mejor y más barato?
quizás sea porque el proveedor hace temporalmente dumping con su margen. ¿No será para deslumbrar a incautos y él cobrarse la diferencia a través del traspaso?

Nadie da duros a 4 pesetas. Espero equivocarme y que os vaya bien!



javiwell dijo:


> Si miro el precio de la competencia entonces tendré que subir el precio.
> 
> Entiendo que la competencia tendrá también que mirar los precios de la competencia y poner el que yo ponga.
> 
> ...


----------



## javiwell (22 Sep 2021)

AEM dijo:


> Quieres decir que tu producto es mejor y más barato?
> quizás sea porque el proveedor hace temporalmente dumping con su margen. ¿No será para deslumbrar a incautos y él cobrarse la diferencia a través del traspaso?
> 
> Nadie da duros a 4 pesetas. Espero equivocarme y que os vaya bien!



El motivo por el que es más barato se debe a una ventaja competitiva que hay de manera natural en la fruta y verdura de cercanía.

Hay menores costes de transporte

No hay tanta estandarización ni niveles de exigencia en cuanto a tamaño color y homogeneidad de las piezas

Es de temporada y se da en las condiciones de la naturaleza sin inversiones en invernaderos riego y demás 

No va empaquetada en bolsas de plástico va arrancada de la tierra y en manojos o en cajas a granel, sin bandejas de plástico 

Llega de la tierra o del árbol al punto de venta en menos tiempo, en 24 horas o poco más.

Sabe mejor

Se trata del norte de España no de un pueblo en un secarral


----------



## javiwell (22 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Hey, pero puede llevar a la niña a la escuela...
> Paga 30.000 pavos poder llevar a la niña a la escuela, y se ahorra el autobús. Negocio cojonudo.
> Lo bueno es que tiene otra compañera que les comprara a futuro la frutería para poder llevar su madre al geriátrico que se lo venderá de vuelta a ella cuando le toque a ella llevar a la madre al geriátrico que se la venderá a la nuera cuando le toque llevar a su hijo a la escuela que se lo venderá de vuelta a su hijo cuando le toque llevar a la abuela al geriátrico....
> Es un negocio de cojones, así todo el mundo lleva a alguien a algún lado.
> ...



Pagamos 30 mil con la expectativa de doblar o casi doblar el smi haciendo el mismo trabajo pero con más libertades y responsabilidades


----------



## OBDC (22 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pagamos 30 mil con la expectativa de doblar o casi doblar el smi haciendo el mismo trabajo pero con más libertades y responsabilidades



Y que plan tienes si no funciona?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (22 Sep 2021)

Si no funciona, una primera medida es prescindir de empleado a ver si se rentabiliza así pero con un horario un poco más corto.

Si aun así no funciona entonces traspasarlo

Si nadie quiere adquirir el traspaso entonces liquidar existencias, rescindir contrato de alquiler y darse de baja en autónomos. Apuntarse como demandante de empleo y buscar otro trabajo.

Lleva más de una década funcionando y con ingresos y beneficios en aumento año tras año. No veo por qué iba a dejar de funcionar.


----------



## Señor Turner (22 Sep 2021)

*oye dile a tu puta mujer que se meta la fruteria por el culooooo te bloqueo ya hijo de puuta*


----------



## javiwell (22 Sep 2021)

Señor Turner dijo:


> *oye dile a tu puta mujer que se meta la fruteria por el culooooo te bloqueo ya hijo de puuta*



Interesante punto de vista


----------



## Lombroso (23 Sep 2021)

Soy autónomo y lamento decirte que estás equivocado en eso de tener más libertad. También en lo de que tu mujer hará el mismo trabajo que hace ahora. Mira, yo empecé con un socio en 2013, currando como dos cabrones. Al siguiente año, el socio me regaló su parte. A día de hoy tengo ocho empleados y yo solo he de dedicarme a gestionar. Suena bien, ¿eh? Pues aunque sorprenda, no soy más libre ahora que antes.

El negocio abre a las 10:00, yo a las 8:00 ya estoy por las inmediaciones esperando a proveedores, preparando la caja y comprobando que a las 10:00 estén todos en su sitio. Cuando está todo ok, me marcho al banco a por cambio o a las tiendas a por faltas, eso sin dejar de atender a clientes vía telefónica. A las 16:00 me marcho a casa a comer, para volver a las 17:00 y estar hasta las 21:00 que cerramos. Me puedo ir a la gestoría, al Ayuntamiento, preparar pedidos, pagos, horarios, incidencias varias o a por más faltas. Luego se limpia y cuando llego a casa organizo el trabajo del día siguiente. Si no tengo ganas de hacerlo, me pongo el despertador a las 6:00 en lugar de a las 7:00 y me pongo por la mañana.

Que sí, que tu mujer doblará o triplicará su sueldo actual, pero cuando quiera ir a por la niña al colegio deberá colocar a alguien que la supla. Si quiere cerrar un sábado lo hará, pero se arriesgará a que algunos clientes decidan ir a otra frutería, que les guste y decidan no volver a la suya. Cuando un viernes le falle el de las lechugas y le toque coger el coche desfondada para ir a por género solo por dar servicio, se dará cuenta de que no es lo mismo que hacía antes. Cuando le suene el móvil a las 3 de la madrugada porque un gato ha hecho saltar la alarma, también. Cuando haya una gotera y el del seguro no venga, cuando la báscula pese mal y tenga que llamar al mecánico o cuando llegue una inspección de sanidad, de trabajo, de riesgos laborales.


----------



## mosquin1 (23 Sep 2021)

Se puede decir mas alto pero no mas claro........montar empresa y trabajar por cuenta propia en España es de tontos


----------



## InigoMontoya (23 Sep 2021)

Tu mujer es puta y tú un parguelon


----------



## pepeleches (23 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Una frutería tiene un claro techo de clientela, como bien dice el OP es una tienda de cercanía. Eso hace que el máximo de facturación esté condicionado por la cantidad y renta de la población del entorno.
> Si abre otro a dividir entre dos el pastel.
> Al tener un techo de facturación solo queda apretar hacia el costado para tener beneficio, o sea al proveedor y el alquiler del local, luz, etc. Como estos proveedores son más fuerte económicamente intentará lo mismo el mayorista; venderle al máximo precio posible.



No, claro que no. Eso es 'pensar en pequeño'. 

Igual puedes patearte todos los restaurantes de 2km a la redonda y ofrecerles servirles fruta de calidad con un descuento importante si hacen compras continuas, por ejemplo. 

O puedes especializarte en cosas que el resto no tenga que sirvan como reclamo. Yoquesé (no conozco el sector...) tener setas de temporada, por ejemplo.

Siempre hay que pensar como romper el molde...


----------



## pepeleches (23 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Nos compramos el negocio por cómo es no por los futuribles. Es decir, funciona buen tal y como está, lo cual no quita que puedan suceder cosas positivas que no están en nuestra mano además de cosas negativas.
> 
> Efectivamente hay un techo de facturación, pero facturr 1.000 euros al día con un alquiler mensual de 450 euros no está nada mal. Es mucho mejor techo que un SMI.
> 
> Incluso, con el tiempo, puede uno meterse en líos y abrir una segunda fruteria en otro local, es una forma de romper techos y diversificar riesgos, pero mucha faena y mucho personal.



Extender un negocio 'a lo ancho' (abrir otra tienda...) suele multiplicar posibilidades de que algo vaya mal si el margen es escaso. 

Por supuesto, la compras por lo que hay. Pero...según cuentas es rentable (lo cual no es poco, ni mucho menos!), pero creo que la labor siempre es buscar aumentar esa rentabilidad, porque la diferencia entre que lo sea y no es demasiado escasa. 

En la anterior crisis hubo muchos negocios que bajaron su facturación un 40-50% en pocos meses, y no te hablo de nada relacionado con la construcción. La crisis que estamos empezando no creo que sea tan dura, ni mucho menos, pero siempre tendría a mano las cuentas de qué pasaría si baja un 25%, o si los gastos suben un 10%


----------



## PedrelGuape (23 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Las fruterias son mercados de cercanía.
> 
> El precio de del calabacín hoy en mi calle no está en bloomberg.
> 
> ...



Mucho suponer cuando el gran éxito de los supermercados no son los precios, sino la variedad y poder hacer la compra rápido y en el mismo sitio.

Los que seleccionamos cada super según las ofertas y compramos en fruterías, pescaderías, carnicerías y mercados/plazas de abasto, somos una especie en extinción; van a menos esos negocios y los jóvenes prefieren comprar todo en el mercaroña, pese a que por cada producto de su carro con una buena relación calidad/precio se llevan 25 mierdas, que es de lo que vive el super, de ofrecer comodidad y manejar los precios a su antojo, pues una de las prácticas mas comunes es ofertar productos de primera necesidad a precio de coste (de coste para la cadena, mas barato de lo que compra un minorista) como gancho para atraer clientes a su local.


----------



## javiwell (23 Sep 2021)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Mucho suponer cuando el gran éxito de los supermercados no son los precios, sino la variedad y poder hacer la compra rápido y en el mismo sitio.
> 
> Los que seleccionamos cada super según las ofertas y compramos en fruterías, pescaderías, carnicerías y mercados/plazas de abasto, somos una especie en extinción; van a menos esos negocios y los jóvenes prefieren comprar todo en el mercaroña, pese a que por cada producto de su carro con una buena relación calidad/precio se llevan 25 mierdas, que es de lo que vive el super, de ofrecer comodidad y manejar los precios a su antojo, pues una de las prácticas mas comunes es ofertar productos de primera necesidad a precio de coste (de coste para la cadena, mas barato de lo que compra un minorista) como gancho para atraer clientes a su local.



Por supuesto el supermercado tiene una gran cuota de mercado.

Pero no todo el mundo es igual ni tiene las mismas pautas de consumo.

Sigue habiendo una parte muy importante del mercado que compra en mercados, fruteria, carnicerías y pescaderias


----------



## javiwell (23 Sep 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Soy autónomo y lamento decirte que estás equivocado en eso de tener más libertad. También en lo de que tu mujer hará el mismo trabajo que hace ahora. Mira, yo empecé con un socio en 2013, currando como dos cabrones. Al siguiente año, el socio me regaló su parte. A día de hoy tengo ocho empleados y yo solo he de dedicarme a gestionar. Suena bien, ¿eh? Pues aunque sorprenda, no soy más libre ahora que antes.
> 
> El negocio abre a las 10:00, yo a las 8:00 ya estoy por las inmediaciones esperando a proveedores, preparando la caja y comprobando que a las 10:00 estén todos en su sitio. Cuando está todo ok, me marcho al banco a por cambio o a las tiendas a por faltas, eso sin dejar de atender a clientes vía telefónica. A las 16:00 me marcho a casa a comer, para volver a las 17:00 y estar hasta las 21:00 que cerramos. Me puedo ir a la gestoría, al Ayuntamiento, preparar pedidos, pagos, horarios, incidencias varias o a por más faltas. Luego se limpia y cuando llego a casa organizo el trabajo del día siguiente. Si no tengo ganas de hacerlo, me pongo el despertador a las 6:00 en lugar de a las 7:00 y me pongo por la mañana.
> 
> Que sí, que tu mujer doblará o triplicará su sueldo actual, pero cuando quiera ir a por la niña al colegio deberá colocar a alguien que la supla. Si quiere cerrar un sábado lo hará, pero se arriesgará a que algunos clientes decidan ir a otra frutería, que les guste y decidan no volver a la suya. Cuando un viernes le falle el de las lechugas y le toque coger el coche desfondada para ir a por género solo por dar servicio, se dará cuenta de que no es lo mismo que hacía antes. Cuando le suene el móvil a las 3 de la madrugada porque un gato ha hecho saltar la alarma, también. Cuando haya una gotera y el del seguro no venga, cuando la báscula pese mal y tenga que llamar al mecánico o cuando llegue una inspección de sanidad, de trabajo, de riesgos laborales.



Hay autonomos y autónomos. 

No es igual de complicado tener 8 empleados que uno.

No es lo mismo gestionar un pub por la noche que un restaurante o que una tienda de muebles.

La fruteria es un autonomo simplón


----------



## javiwell (23 Sep 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Extender un negocio 'a lo ancho' (abrir otra tienda...) suele multiplicar posibilidades de que algo vaya mal si el margen es escaso.
> 
> Por supuesto, la compras por lo que hay. Pero...según cuentas es rentable (lo cual no es poco, ni mucho menos!), pero creo que la labor siempre es buscar aumentar esa rentabilidad, porque la diferencia entre que lo sea y no es demasiado escasa.
> 
> En la anterior crisis hubo muchos negocios que bajaron su facturación un 40-50% en pocos meses, y no te hablo de nada relacionado con la construcción. La crisis que estamos empezando no creo que sea tan dura, ni mucho menos, pero siempre tendría a mano las cuentas de qué pasaría si baja un 25%, o si los gastos suben un 10%



Pues que habría que cerrar, o si eres empleado lo que pasará es que te van a echar


----------



## PedrelGuape (23 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Por supuesto el supermercado tiene una gran cuota de mercado.
> 
> Pero no todo el mundo es igual ni tiene las mismas pautas de consumo.
> 
> Sigue habiendo una parte muy importante del mercado que compra en mercados, fruteria, carnicerías y pescaderias



Lo que intento hacerte ver es que esa parte (entre la que me incluyo, por supuesto), es cada año menor, y es así desde que recuerdo y tengo una edad ya.
Creo que es algo muy a tener en cuenta en base a expectativas de crecimiento.

También que los super tienen esa capacidad de entrar en guerra con la competencia (generalmente otros super) cuando pierden clientes. Y son guerras en las que solo ellos pueden competir y me consta que son muy reales.

No pretendo quitarte la ilusión, pero si te recomiendo que moderes expectativas, pues en mi experiencia, las cuentas de casa nunca dan con las de la plaza.


----------



## OBDC (23 Sep 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> No, claro que no. Eso es 'pensar en pequeño'.
> 
> Igual puedes patearte todos los restaurantes de 2km a la redonda y ofrecerles servirles fruta de calidad con un descuento importante si hacen compras continuas, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Para eso necesitas otra estructura y más empleados, furgo de reparto, vender a crédito a los restaurantes,más empleados.....
También puedes tener tu huerto o si quieres traer un barco de kiwis de Nueva Zelanda....
Es otro negocio, y dudo que alguien que piensa que el negociete es para poder ir a buscar a la niña al cole, llegue a poder organizar otra estructura.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (23 Sep 2021)

La hostia se escucha desde aquí


----------



## javiwell (23 Sep 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> No, claro que no. Eso es 'pensar en pequeño'.
> 
> Igual puedes patearte todos los restaurantes de 2km a la redonda y ofrecerles servirles fruta de calidad con un descuento importante si hacen compras continuas, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



4 bares cercanos compran habitualmente en la tienda.

Tampoco es que compren toneladas, pero acuden a nosotros antes que al supermercado.


----------



## javiwell (23 Sep 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> La hostia se escucha desde aquí



Seguramente te sentirás más reconfortado si nos damos una hostia pero los cojones del cura de Villalpando los arrastran dos mulas y van sudando.


----------



## sisar_vidal (23 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Seguramente te sentirás más reconfortado si nos damos una hostia pero los cojones del cura de Villalpando los arrastran dos mulas y van sudando.



Interesante, hazte sl, antes de que lo pierdas todo.

Y después de pagar sendos impuestos de IS e IRPF el año que viene, te recordare la frase.


Saludos


----------



## javiwell (23 Sep 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Interesante, hazte sl, antes de que lo pierdas todo.
> 
> Y después de pagar sendos impuestos de IS e IRPF el año que viene, te recordare la frase.
> 
> ...



Más allá del precio de traspaso no hay créditos para comprar activos ni hipotecas no ventas a crédito ni nada que aconseje hacer una sl.

Una sl es como hijo, hay que registrarla en notaria, hay que hacer la contabilidad todos los trimestres, etc etc. Si vas a facturar menos de medio millón olvídate de sl. 


Autonomo y por módulos, única propietaria y módulos baratitos


----------



## sisar_vidal (23 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Más allá del precio de traspaso no hay créditos para comprar activos ni hipotecas no ventas a crédito ni nada que aconseje hacer una sl.
> 
> Una sl es como hijo, hay que registrarla en notaria, hay que hacer la contabilidad todos los trimestres, etc etc. Si vas a facturar menos de medio millón olvídate de sl.
> 
> ...



Pues vas a aprender lo que es la responsabilidad ilimitada por las malas.


Suerte


----------



## NoRTH (23 Sep 2021)

adelante


----------



## javiwell (23 Sep 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Pues vas a aprender lo que es la responsabilidad ilimitada por las malas.
> 
> 
> Suerte



¿A que responsabilidad se enfrenta mi mujer con su patrimonio personal?

Más allá del traspaso que en 2 años está pagado al vendedor... en que deuda va a incurrir. Si no puede pagar un alquiler de 450 euros cierra. ¿Donde está el riesgo?

Como mucho que un cliente tropiece y se muera dentro del local... seguro de responsabilidad civil

Además la casa está a mi nombre y estamos en separación de bienes.


----------



## sisar_vidal (23 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> ¿A que responsabilidad se enfrenta mi mujer con su patrimonio personal?
> 
> Más allá del traspaso que en 2 años está pagado al vendedor... en que deuda va a incurrir. Si no puede pagar un alquiler de 450 euros cierra. ¿Donde está el riesgo?
> 
> Como mucho que un cliente tropiece y se muera dentro del local... seguro de responsabilidad civil



Casas en patrimonio?
Avales?
Estáis en gananciales?

Me dan ganas de llorar, macho.


----------



## javiwell (23 Sep 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Casas en patrimonio?
> Avales?
> Estáis en gananciales?
> 
> Me dan ganas de llorar, macho.



Casa a mi nombre separación de bienes.

Ningún aval


----------



## sisar_vidal (23 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Casa a mi nombre separación de bienes.
> 
> Ningún aval



Ok, baila sobre la cuerda.


Un saludo y cuidado con los bonus boys


----------



## javiwell (23 Sep 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Ok, baila sobre la cuerda.
> 
> 
> Un saludo y cuidado con los bonus boys



Por qué hay riesgo, explícate, por qué es bailar sobre la cuerda


----------



## spica (23 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Más allá del precio de traspaso no hay créditos para comprar activos ni hipotecas no ventas a crédito ni nada que aconseje hacer una sl.
> 
> Una sl es como hijo, hay que registrarla en notaria, hay que hacer la contabilidad todos los trimestres, etc etc. Si vas a facturar menos de medio millón olvídate de sl.
> 
> ...




¿Cuanto paga una frutería con un empleado en modulos de IVA y de IRPF?


----------



## javiwell (24 Sep 2021)

spica dijo:


> ¿Cuanto paga una frutería con un empleado en modulos de IVA y de IRPF?



De IVA serían 1.300 euros al año. El módulo atribuye una base imponible de 10.581,66 por fruteria más 2.387,18 por tener empleado.

De IRPF sería el 20 por 100 de lo que ganes habiendo restado ya los 1300 de IVA.

Si facturaramos más de lo esperado tendríamos que renunciar a los módulos cuando los rendimientos íntegros superarán los 250.000 euros y optar por estimación directa simplificado.


----------



## Pizti (24 Sep 2021)

@javiwell ¿cuándo adquirís el local?


----------



## javiwell (24 Sep 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> @javiwell ¿cuándo adquirís el local?



Firmamos alquiler el mismo día que el contrato de compraventa que esperamos que sea el 1 de octubre


----------



## sikBCN (24 Sep 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> Tener empleo no es absurdo.
> No se va a montar un amazon español. Es algo bien viable



Bien dicho,ánimo y nada de endeudarse, trabajar sin endeudaros,y si lo hacéis por lo justo, nada de fliparos.


----------



## javiwell (24 Sep 2021)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Lo que intento hacerte ver es que esa parte (entre la que me incluyo, por supuesto), es cada año menor, y es así desde que recuerdo y tengo una edad ya.
> Creo que es algo muy a tener en cuenta en base a expectativas de crecimiento.
> 
> También que los super tienen esa capacidad de entrar en guerra con la competencia (generalmente otros super) cuando pierden clientes. Y son guerras en las que solo ellos pueden competir y me consta que son muy reales.
> ...



A este respecto, lo que dice el informe 2020 del ministerio de agricultura sobre consumo alimenticio es:

Que los supermercados con autoservicio representan el 33,6 por cien de las ventas de fruta fresca, los hipermercados el 8,7 y la fruteria tradicional el 31,9.

Lo que ha pasado en 2020 es que el canal de venta que más ha crecido en fruta fresca y hortaliza es la tie da tradicional.

Con la pandemia ha ganado relevancia el aspecto de la cercanía para el cliente.

En particular en 2020 la gente consumió un 10 por ciento más de fruta que en 2019

Hay una tendencia muy fuerte en el mercado hacia consumir fresco, ecológico y casero frente a procesado, congelado y en restaurante.

Así que el canal tradicional de fruteria está en tendencia alcista tanto por cuota de mercado del canal como por cuota de alimentación de la población con sus productos.


----------



## spica (24 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> De IVA serían 1.300 euros al año. El módulo atribuye una base imponible de 10.581,66 por fruteria más 2.387,18 por tener empleado.
> 
> De IRPF sería el 20 por 100 de lo que ganes habiendo restado ya los 1300 de IVA.



¿Pero eso del IRPF no se paga tambien a tanto alzado como el IVA?

Porque vamos a ver si pagas el 20% de lo que ganes, eso te obliga a llevar contabilidad como si fuera en estimación directa.


----------



## javiwell (24 Sep 2021)

spica dijo:


> ¿Pero eso del IRPF no se paga tambien a tanto alzado como el IVA?
> 
> Porque vamos a ver si pagas el 20% de lo que ganes, eso te obliga a llevar contabilidad como si fuera en estimación directa.



No he profundizado mucho sobre esta cuestión pero consultaré las dudas. 

En cualquier caso mi padre cree que me saldría mejor por modulos le pediré que me explique un poco más el funcionamiento en cuanto a iva e irpf


----------



## jorobachov (24 Sep 2021)

Os vais al guano. Vienen tiempos duros


----------



## Remero consentido (24 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Gracias, os iré contando la película mientras voy aprendiendo a fondo en qué consiste un traspaso



Un traspaso basicamente es una cesión de una cartera de clientes.... El resto es accesorio: Si no hay cartera de clientes no hay traspaso


----------



## javiwell (24 Sep 2021)

jorobachov dijo:


> Os vais al guano. Vienen tiempos duros



Cuanto más duros sean los tiempos más patatas, cebollas, legumbres, arroz, huevos, manzanas... menos carne roja, menos marisco, menos cordero, menos restaurante.


----------



## djvan (24 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



Te vende la fruteria pero los proveedores mayoristas son ellos??

Algo así? Te quieren convertir en una especie de franquiciado??


----------



## Lombroso (24 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay autonomos y autónomos.
> 
> No es igual de complicado tener 8 empleados que uno.
> 
> ...



Tu esposa y, por arrastre, tú, comprobaréis que hasta a un "autónomo simplón" le salen los problemas de donde no creía que podía haberlos. No me refiero a problemas que requieran soluciones drásticas, ni siquiera complicadas, pero que hacen perder tiempo, mucho tiempo. Si el traspaso de la frutería es para tener más flexibilidad, es posible que en algunas etapas aciertes, pero no confundáis flexibilidad con disponer de más tiempo, porque te aseguro que no va a ser así.

Cierto es que no es lo mismo tener un empleado que ocho, pero, ¿a caso no aspiráis a ampliar "nuevos horizontes"? ¿O pensáis quedaros toda la vida con un empleado? Lo pregunto porque, en resumen, veo que adquirís una frutería por X dinero (independientemente de que me parezca mucho o poco, no entro a opinar), y el cambio real está en duplicar el sueldo de tu esposa a cambio de asumir un riesgo y tener más flexibilidad. Ahí es donde creo que debéis plantear el kit de la cuestión, no en si es rentable o no, que por lo que parece lo tenéis bastante claro. ¿Os vale la pena doblar el sueldo a cambio de TODO lo que supone ser autónomo?


----------



## javiwell (24 Sep 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tu esposa y, por arrastre, tú, comprobaréis que hasta a un "autónomo simplón" le salen los problemas de donde no creía que podía haberlos. No me refiero a problemas que requieran soluciones drásticas, ni siquiera complicadas, pero que hacen perder tiempo, mucho tiempo. Si el traspaso de la frutería es para tener más flexibilidad, es posible que en algunas etapas aciertes, pero no confundáis flexibilidad con disponer de más tiempo, porque te aseguro que no va a ser así.
> 
> Cierto es que no es lo mismo tener un empleado que ocho, pero, ¿a caso no aspiráis a ampliar "nuevos horizontes"? ¿O pensáis quedaros toda la vida con un empleado? Lo pregunto porque, en resumen, veo que adquirís una frutería por X dinero (independientemente de que me parezca mucho o poco, no entro a opinar), y el cambio real está en duplicar el sueldo de tu esposa a cambio de asumir un riesgo y tener más flexibilidad. Ahí es donde creo que debéis plantear el kit de la cuestión, no en si es rentable o no, que por lo que parece lo tenéis bastante claro. ¿Os vale la pena doblar el sueldo a cambio de TODO lo que supone ser autónomo?



Si, definitivamente si que merece la pena


----------



## javiwell (24 Sep 2021)

djvan dijo:


> Te vende la fruteria pero los proveedores mayoristas son ellos??
> 
> Algo así? Te quieren convertir en una especie de franquiciado??



Así es, ellos serán proveedores exclusivos de fruta verdura y hortaliza.

Ellos fijan su precio y nosotros el nuestro

No estamos obligados a comprar ninguna cantidad ni variedad en particular. La cantidad y variedad que queramos pero a ellos.

Fijarán un precio semanal para 4 fruterias en la ciudad, a todas el mismo.

Además muchas veces, por el mercado central, se presentan ofertas de cosas muy baratas en gran cantidad a las que hay que darle salida rápido. En estos casos tenemos línea directa, cuando se le presenta al mayorista la oportunidad, nos llama sobre la marcha y pregunta si nos interesa oferton de fresa o de champiñon etc. En función de las respuestas que vaya viendo en sus fruterias va decidiendo si compra el lote oferton o no.

Con los frescos hay siempre momentos puntuales de exceso de oferta o de demanda y los precios y la información tiene que ir rápido, es flor de un día


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Sep 2021)

Llevas dos meses con el tema cuando arrancarás? Si ya lo tenéis claro cuanto antes empecéis mejor.


----------



## djvan (24 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Así es, ellos serán proveedores exclusivos de fruta verdura y hortaliza.
> 
> Ellos fijan su precio y nosotros el nuestro
> 
> ...



Yo No lo haría.. las franquicias suelen terminar ahogando a los franquiciaxis..

Si no tienes el control de los proveedores en realidad la fruteria no será tuya.

lo tienen tan facil como hincharte los precios mayoristas y se acabo.


----------



## javiwell (24 Sep 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Llevas dos meses con el tema cuando arrancarás? Si ya lo tenéis claro cuanto antes empecéis mejor.



Firmamos el 1 de octubre

Os voy informando con lujo de detalles en tiempo real, las cosas de palacio van despacio. Y han caído vacaciones en medio, no solo dependen de nosotros los tiempos.


----------



## javiwell (24 Sep 2021)

djvan dijo:


> Yo No lo haría.. las franquicias suelen terminar ahogando a los franquiciaxis..
> 
> Si no tienes el control de los proveedores en realidad la fruteria no será tuya.
> 
> lo tienen tan facil como hincharte los precios mayoristas y se acabo.



Eso para ellos es pan para hoy hambre para mañana. Si a nosotros no nos compensa cerramos chiringo y pierden de golpe muchísimas venta por exceso de ambición a corto plazo.

El propio bagaje que tienen como fruteros les avala como empresarios de baja preferencia temporal porque siempre han sido los más baratos y que más clientes han aunado. Saben que para ganar más dinero tiene que ser lenta y sólidamente.


----------



## djvan (24 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Eso para ellos es pan para hoy hambre para mañana. Si a nosotros no nos compensa cerramos chiringo y pierden de golpe muchísimas venta por exceso de ambición a corto plazo.
> 
> El propio bagaje que tienen como fruteros les avala como empresarios de baja preferencia temporal porque siempre han sido los más baratos y que más clientes han aunado. Saben que para ganar más dinero tiene que ser lenta y sólidamente.



Para nada..

absorven nuevamente la fruteria y se han quedado con vuestro 30 mil euros más lo que os hayan sacado de proveeros mientras hayáis podido aguantar. O bien os ponen otra delante y en la suya tiran los precios a unos niveles que vosotros no podreis llegar.

Te haré una pregunta.. dices que factura 1000 euros dia.. tú venderías un negocio por un precio que ese propio negocio factura en tan solo 30 días..??


----------



## javiwell (24 Sep 2021)

djvan dijo:


> Para nada..
> 
> absorven nuevamente la fruteria y se han quedado con vuestro 30 mil euros más lo que os hayan sacado de proveeros mientras hayáis podido aguantar. O bien os ponen otra delante y en la suya tiran los precios a unos niveles que vosotros no podreis llegar.
> 
> Te haré una pregunta.. dices que factura 1000 euros dia.. tú venderías un negocio por un precio que ese propio negocio factura en tan solo 30 días..??



Para ellos es un negocio que tiene dos asalariados, para nosotros sería un negocio con un solo asalariado.

No veo que sentido tendría para ellos desprenderse de 4 fruterias con la intención de volver a comprarlas solo para ganar unos duros más durante 3 años y pelearse con cuatro personas para que les vuelvan a vender la fruteria a ellos a riesgo de que no se la vendan o de que se quemen y pierdan a los clientes. Es una pérdida de tiempo les cuesta más preparar todos los contratos de traspaso y luego prescindir de todo dios para volver a contratar a 8 personas y enseñarles todo desde 0 una vez readquiridas las tiendas.

Si le veo sentido a que cobren precios normales y todas las partes ganen simplificando ellos su vida y cobrando de golpe por 4 traspasos ya pensando en su futura jubilación y dejando que a 4 personas les vaya un poco mejor.


----------



## OBDC (24 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Para ellos es un negocio que tiene dos asalariados, para nosotros sería un negocio con un solo asalariado.
> 
> No veo que sentido tendría para ellos desprenderse de 4 fruterias con la intención de volver a comprarlas solo para ganar unos duros más durante 3 años y pelearse con cuatro personas para que les vuelvan a vender la fruteria a ellos a riesgo de que no se la vendan o de que se quemen y pierdan a los clientes. Es una pérdida de tiempo les cuesta más preparar todos los contratos de traspaso y luego prescindir de todo dios para volver a contratar a 8 personas y enseñarles todo desde 0 una vez readquiridas las tiendas.
> 
> Si le veo sentido a que cobren precios normales y todas las partes ganen simplificando ellos su vida y cobrando de golpe por 4 traspasos ya pensando en su futura jubilación y dejando que a 4 personas les vaya un poco mejor.



Todo lo que os va pasar, sea bueno o malo os lo merecereis, porque os estáis esforzando mucho.
Lo que no mata te hace fuerte.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## ElCalvo (24 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Firmamos el 1 de octubre
> 
> Os voy informando con lujo de detalles en tiempo real, las cosas de palacio van despacio. Y han caído vacaciones en medio, no solo dependen de nosotros los tiempos.



Aún estás a tiempo de echarte atrás.


----------



## sisar_vidal (25 Sep 2021)

djvan dijo:


> Para nada..
> 
> absorven nuevamente la fruteria y se han quedado con vuestro 30 mil euros más lo que os hayan sacado de proveeros mientras hayáis podido aguantar. O bien os ponen otra delante y en la suya tiran los precios a unos niveles que vosotros no podreis llegar.
> 
> Te haré una pregunta.. dices que factura 1000 euros dia.. tú venderías un negocio por un precio que ese propio negocio factura en tan solo 30 días..??



Yo ya lo he intentado.

Paso de convencerle, ahí hay gato encerrado y o no lo ve o no lo quiere ver


----------



## PEZKO (25 Sep 2021)

OP, todos los que modestamente entendemos algo de negocios por aquí, te estamos recomendando (me uno) que no hagas el primo y rectifiques ahora que estás a tiempo. Argumentos se te han dado de sobra y no quieres escuchar ninguno. Estás más centrado en replicar y reafirmarte que en entender de verdad si es un buen o mal negocio. La mayoría de la gente no cuenta con el lujo de estas advertencias a tiempo, no las desperdicies de esa forma.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (25 Sep 2021)

OP, buena suerte con tu negocio.
Pero que tus ingresos dependan de un tercero te hace dependiente.
Tendrás un castillo de cartas, algún día alguien soplará y se caerá.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (25 Sep 2021)

Señor Turner dijo:


> *oye dile a tu puta mujer que se meta la fruteria por el culooooo te bloqueo ya hijo de puuta*



Espera que aún falta la segunda parte del hilo con 800 páginas más : "Mi mujer vende o traspasa la frutería que compró, ¿Algún burbujo interesado?".

Y ya con el cobro del traspaso-venta comenzará la tercera entrega: "Mi mujé se compra el Hotel Juan Carlos I de Barcelona por muy bien precio y excelentes condiciones"...

Y ahí ya es dónde el puto internet mundial implosiona, pero a mi ya no me afecta porque ya bloqueé a éste pesao de los cojones.


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2021)

PEZKO dijo:


> OP, todos los que modestamente entendemos algo de negocios por aquí, te estamos recomendando (me uno) que no hagas el primo y rectifiques ahora que estás a tiempo. Argumentos se te han dado de sobra y no quieres escuchar ninguno. Estás más centrado en replicar y reafirmarte que en entender de verdad si es un buen o mal negocio. La mayoría de la gente no cuenta con el lujo de estas advertencias a tiempo, no las desperdicies de esa forma.



Concedeme que haya escuchado los argumentos uno por uno, los haya reflexionado y haya aportado mis argumentos para explicar mi postura de manera respetuosa.

Muy agradecido por la advertencia y a riesgo de que no salga bien... vamos para alante y seguimos informando con el hilo a fuego.


----------



## OBDC (25 Sep 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Yo ya lo he intentado.
> 
> Paso de convencerle, ahí hay gato encerrado y o no lo ve o no lo quiere ver



No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.
La loca del coño de la mujer le ha metido en la cabeza que es un chollo así puede ir a buscar a la hija al colegio. Los números de la empresa y los riesgos dan igual. Lo importante es que la loca del coño este cómoda y no le chille.
Ese es el secreto, por lo tanto cualquier cosa; hasta tirarse haciendo parapente sin goma le va a parecer bien.
Nunca vi pagar por un salario con tantas ganas. Y luego dicen que no hay ganas de trabajar en España.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Sep 2021)

PEZKO dijo:


> OP, todos los que modestamente entendemos algo de negocios por aquí, te estamos recomendando (me uno) que no hagas el primo y rectifiques ahora que estás a tiempo. Argumentos se te han dado de sobra y no quieres escuchar ninguno. Estás más centrado en replicar y reafirmarte que en entender de verdad si es un buen o mal negocio. La mayoría de la gente no cuenta con el lujo de estas advertencias a tiempo, no las desperdicies de esa forma.



El OP es un troll a sueldo de @calopez.


----------



## OBDC (25 Sep 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El OP es un troll a sueldo de @calopez.



Si si si....tan gilipolla no puede ser

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Sep 2021)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Espera que aún falta la segunda parte del hilo con 800 páginas más : "Mi mujer vende o traspasa la frutería que compró, ¿Algún burbujo interesado?".
> 
> Y ya con el cobro del traspaso-venta comenzará la tercera entrega: "Mi mujé se compra el Hotel Juan Carlos I de Barcelona por muy bien precio y excelentes condiciones"...
> 
> Y ahí ya es dónde el puto internet mundial implosiona, pero a mi ya no me afecta porque ya bloqueé a éste pesao de los cojones.



Yo estoy esperando al hilo: "A mi mujer le venden la sagrada familia a buen precio" El proveedor nos trae los feligreses a precio de mayorista


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Esa frase quedaría mejor si la pusieras en tu firma.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El punto que queríamos incluir de los precios de la competencia no va a poder ser porque les podrían hacer dumping sus competidores. Por otra parte en el mercado mayorista no hay carteles con precios, tu llegas preguntas por el precio del melocotón y te contestan... ¿Y tú quién eres?



El que sea probablemente el punto pivotal y mas importante de todo el contrato "no pudo ser".

Será un milagro si en navidades del 2022 te veamos postear con como acabó todo. Un milagro que te honrará como persona, pero un milagro que no me espero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Concedeme que haya escuchado los argumentos uno por uno, los haya reflexionado y haya aportado mis argumentos para explicar mi postura de manera respetuosa.
> 
> Muy agradecido por la advertencia y a riesgo de que no salga bien... vamos para alante y seguimos informando con el hilo a fuego.



Lo siento pero no.

Desde tu primer mensaje has dejado claro que ibas a comprar el negocio y solo has preguntado cosas en relación a como hacerlo de la mejor forma posible, lo cual no esta mal pero en ningún momento se te ha pasado por la cabeza no hacerlo, o al menos aqui no lo has plasmado.

Con todos los respetos tus respuestas han sido tipo "defensor del vendedor".

En fin, si te digo la verdad todo ésto a mi, como inversor buitre, me favorece, así que no voy a ser yo quien me queje.


----------



## djvan (25 Sep 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo siento pero no.
> 
> Desde tu primer mensaje has dejado claro que ibas a comprar el negocio y solo has preguntado cosas en relación a como hacerlo de la mejor forma posible, lo cual no esta mal pero en ningún momento se te ha pasado por la cabeza no hacerlo, o al menos aqui no lo has plasmado.
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo una persona cercana se empeñó en comprar un negocio.. le dieron unos datos de facturación y económicos…

los estudie y no me cuadraban porque nadie vendería un negocio con esos datos tan Buenos.. acudí a dicho local en varias ocasiones, dias distintos de la semana y horas permaneciendo un rato largo …

Ni en una sola ocasión de las que acudí el volumen de negocio que vi ni se acercaba a los datos que le habían dado para proponerle la compra.. se lo comenté y las justificaciones fueron del mismo tipo… es que ese día fue puente, el otro llovió mucho, otro es que la semana anterior había sido el día del padre…

Cada cual justificación más débil.. finalmente lo adquirió y os podéis imaginar que paso.

Empiezo a pensar que la mayoría de ruinas y quiebras son por no conocer el sector, por no trabajar como se debe. Dejadez, pasotismo o finalmente por temeridad y no echar cuentas .. las quiebras por mala suerte empiezo a pensar que son tan escasas que pueden catalogarse de anecdóticas.


----------



## Tonimn (25 Sep 2021)

Aquí un español puso una frutería y contrataba a dos trabajadores.
A las dos semanas se la quedaron unos chinos, trabajando la familia.
Al año unos pakistaníes. Y son de los cientos de fruterías super 24h que están por toda Barcelona y no contratan a nadie.
¿Alguien tiene el audio de hace unos años de un empresario pakistaní cuando solo había en toda Barcelona tres o cuatro negocios de esos y decía que no podía contratar españoles porque cuando les hablaba de más de 70 horas a la semana le pedían más de 1000€/mes y que le tocaba importar directamente de su país?
Lo entrevistaron en una emisora de radio de Cataluña y estaba el enlace buscando en Google, pero ya no lo encuentro.


----------



## OBDC (25 Sep 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Esa frase quedaría mejor si la pusieras en tu firma.



Es la firma, no se porque sale como que no lo es, pero bueno, así molesta más...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (25 Sep 2021)

europeo dijo:


> El paki de mi barrio con su frutería llena de mierda y destartalada está montado en el dólar. Y viendo la cantidad de fruterias que abren debe ser rentable



Que ascazo de fruterías....todo lleno de moscas y fruta estropeada


----------



## PEZKO (25 Sep 2021)

djvan dijo:


> Hace tiempo una persona cercana se empeñó en comprar un negocio.. le dieron unos datos de facturación y económicos…
> 
> los estudie y no me cuadraban porque nadie vendería un negocio con esos datos tan Buenos.. acudí a dicho local en varias ocasiones, dias distintos de la semana y horas permaneciendo un rato largo …
> 
> ...



+1 Es una verdad incómoda, pero la mayoría de los fracasos de pequeños negocios son merecidos. 

En algunos casos hasta parecería que son buscados intencionadamente... 

Hay algo que no nos hemos planteado. Quizá la película sea diferente y el OP busque un negocio de blanqueo de capitales, entonces perfecto.


----------



## OBDC (25 Sep 2021)

PEZKO dijo:


> +1 Es una verdad incómoda, pero la mayoría de los fracasos de pequeños negocios son merecidos.
> 
> En algunos casos hasta parecería que son buscados intencionadamente...
> 
> Hay algo que no nos hemos planteado. Quizá la película sea diferente y el OP busque un negocio de blanqueo de capitales, entonces perfecto.



Dice que el padre es gestor, no es mala idea usar a la comefrutas de la nuera para "ayudar" a algún cliente a blanquear dinero....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (25 Sep 2021)

djvan dijo:


> Hace tiempo una persona cercana se empeñó en comprar un negocio.. le dieron unos datos de facturación y económicos…
> 
> los estudie y no me cuadraban porque nadie vendería un negocio con esos datos tan Buenos.. acudí a dicho local en varias ocasiones, dias distintos de la semana y horas permaneciendo un rato largo …
> 
> ...



Yo es que paso, simplemente, la premisa, de negocio traspasado, nunca es aceptable, salvo cambio de sector en la ubicación.

Ya el resto de chorradas, pues paso


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo siento pero no.
> 
> Desde tu primer mensaje has dejado claro que ibas a comprar el negocio y solo has preguntado cosas en relación a como hacerlo de la mejor forma posible, lo cual no esta mal pero en ningún momento se te ha pasado por la cabeza no hacerlo, o al menos aqui no lo has plasmado.
> 
> ...



Mis respuestas han sido argumentadas. Otra cosa es que discrepes que me parece estupendo.

Pero no he hecho oídos sordos de los comentarios, al contrario, he razonado mi postura


----------



## OBDC (25 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Mis respuestas han sido argumentadas. Otra cosa es que discrepes que me parece estupendo.
> 
> Pero no he hecho oídos sordos de los comentarios, al contrario, he razonado mi postura



No han sido razonadas, han sido argumentadas con los discursos del que te vende la moto.
Replicas palabra por palabra, lo que te dijeron para venderte la moto.
Yo solo pillaria ese traspaso si te garantizan un mínimo de un x% rentabilidad, y sino te lo recompensa al mismo precio pagado....
Si es verdad la burra que te venden, no tendrían problema en firmarlo.
Compras haciendo un acto de fe en quin va a ser tu enemigo.
Van a cerrar por jubilación y el asesor les dio esta idea para quitarse los pasivos laborales y todavía embolsado pasta. Luego venden la mayorista con contratos de proveeduria a un tercero y todo lo comprometido y explicado de palabra al aire.

Es más, la verdad creo que eres el que está montando esta historia para un cliente y buscando información de las pegas que te pueden poner 4 paletos para preparar un argumentario de venta de la mierda de franquicias que estás montando para poder vender la moto.
Hala, si quieres ayuda paga porque tu no tienes capacidad de montar ese argumentario y estás robando ideas del foro. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No han sido razonadas, han sido argumentadas con los discursos del que te vende la moto.
> Replicas palabra por palabra, lo que te dijeron para venderte la moto.
> Yo solo pillaria ese traspaso si te garantizan un mínimo de un x% rentabilidad, y sino te lo recompensa al mismo precio pagado....
> Si es verdad la burra que te venden, no tendrían problema en firmarlo.
> ...



De hecho estoy cogiendo todas tus ideas


----------



## sisar_vidal (25 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No han sido razonadas, han sido argumentadas con los discursos del que te vende la moto.
> Replicas palabra por palabra, lo que te dijeron para venderte la moto.
> Yo solo pillaria ese traspaso si te garantizan un mínimo de un x% rentabilidad, y sino te lo recompensa al mismo precio pagado....
> Si es verdad la burra que te venden, no tendrían problema en firmarlo.
> ...



Que va a haber una sustitución novatoria del empresaurio huele de aquí a Lima


----------



## OBDC (25 Sep 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Que va a haber una sustitución novatoria del empresaurio huele de aquí a Lima



Si, por ahí van los temas...esta evaluando si colaría...tienen que ir con una propuesta muy sólida y creíble para engatusar a los empleados y que no se den cuenta que necesitan esos 30k para pagar deudas con la SS y demás...que es lo que debe estar pasando: buscando recursos para salir de ese hoyo.
Tengo un conocido con una cadena de fruterías (prepandemia 15, hoy 5) y los números de toda la pandemia lo hicieron meterse en números rojos hasta en la SS. 
Es más, no me extrañaría que fuera este personaje el que está preparando la jugada...
Si fuera real la historia, si el padre es gestor lo primero que hubiera hablado es de quién se hace cargo de la indemnización y demás de los despidos de los empleados (de la que compra y de la compañera), nadie cambia 2 años de paro y despido pagando 30k por un sueldo rata de 2000 € al mes cuando para amortizarlo le llevaría 30 meses y los dos años de paro más despido, o sea que anticipa beneficios de 5 años mínimo y todavía encima se chupa los pasivos laborales....
Una fantasía para película de Disney, pero pude colar porque desgraciadamente los/as empleados de las fruterías no destacan por tener masters financieros; a duras penas llegan a terminar el colegio.



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (25 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> De hecho estoy cogiendo todas tus ideas



Pues deberías, porque si he preparado argumentarios para franquicias, no para timoticias.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si, por ahí van los temas...esta evaluando si colaría...tienen que ir con una propuesta muy sólida y creíble para engatusar a los empleados y que no se den cuenta que necesitan esos 30k para pagar deudas con la SS y demás...que es lo que debe estar pasando: buscando recursos para salir de ese hoyo.
> Tengo un conocido con una cadena de fruterías (prepandemia 15, hoy 5) y los números de toda la pandemia lo hicieron meterse en números rojos hasta en la SS.
> Es más, no me extrañaría que fuera este personaje el que está preparando la jugada...
> Si fuera real la historia, si el padre es gestor lo primero que hubiera hablado es de quién se hace cargo de la indemnización y demás de los despidos de los empleados (de la que compra y de la compañera), nadie cambia 2 años de paro y despido pagando 30k por un sueldo rata de 2000 € al mes cuando para amortizarlo le llevaría 30 meses y los dos años de paro más despido, o sea que anticipa beneficios de 5 años mínimo y todavía encima se chupa los pasivos laborales....
> ...



No va a haber ningún despido ni indempinacion ni paro.

La empleada pasa a trabajar para nosotros sin despido ni baja voluntaria. Tiene un contrato temporal que vence en enero


----------



## OBDC (25 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No va a haber ningún despido ni indempinacion ni paro.
> 
> La empleada pasa a trabajar para nosotros sin despido ni baja voluntaria. Tiene un contrato temporal que vence en enero



Muy bien, sabía decisión 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (25 Sep 2021)

¿Cómo tiene los melocotones?

Mándame fotos por MP.


----------



## OBDC (25 Sep 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Cómo tiene los melocotones?
> 
> Mándame fotos por MP.



Lo mejor son los gajos de la fruta, se separan bien

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## djvan (25 Sep 2021)

PEZKO dijo:


> +1 Es una verdad incómoda, pero la mayoría de los fracasos de pequeños negocios son merecidos.
> 
> En algunos casos hasta parecería que son buscados intencionadamente...
> 
> Hay algo que no nos hemos planteado. Quizá la película sea diferente y el OP busque un negocio de blanqueo de capitales, entonces perfecto.



En un supuesto caso de blanqueo entonces mejor ni preguntar… asumes que el sobrecoste es el interés a pagar por la estructura que te han proporcionado para el blanqueo y cuánto más callado mejor..

No se.. la verdad.


sisar_vidal dijo:


> Yo es que paso, simplemente, la premisa, de negocio traspasado, nunca es aceptable, salvo cambio de sector en la ubicación.
> 
> Ya el resto de chorradas, pues paso



Pueden ir cerrando el hilo… lo has clavado.. me apunto tu nick por fin algún día tengo que preguntar algo específico de esto


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Cómo tiene los melocotones?
> 
> Mándame fotos por MP.



Ahora mismo no están de oferta


----------



## javiwell (25 Sep 2021)

Próximamente, el 1 de octubre


----------



## PEZKO (25 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Dice que el padre es gestor, no es mala idea usar a la comefrutas de la nuera para "ayudar" a algún cliente a blanquear dinero....





djvan dijo:


> En un supuesto caso de blanqueo entonces mejor ni preguntar… asumes que el sobrecoste es el interés a pagar por la estructura que te han proporcionado para el blanqueo y cuánto más callado mejor..



Enhorabuena, tenéis mentes potencialmente criminales. Pronto eso será un valor al alza.


----------



## djvan (25 Sep 2021)

PEZKO dijo:


> Enhorabuena, tenéis mentes potencialmente criminales. Pronto eso será un valor al alza.



jajaja no me des tu mérito que fuiste tú el que supuso la hipótesis del blanqueo..a mi no se me había ocurrido


----------



## OBDC (25 Sep 2021)

PEZKO dijo:


> Enhorabuena, tenéis mentes potencialmente criminales. Pronto eso será un valor al alza.



Todos los chiringuitos de módulos y manejo de efectivo son potenciales blanqueadores de dinero, desde toda la vida se sabe: es sabiduría popular.

Pídele a cualquier restaurante paco que te haga una factura por el importe que quieras y te cobra un café....en algunos casos hasta te lo ofrecen ellos sin ningún pudor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Sep 2021)

El traspaso se lo ha hecho su jefe en pago al trolleo.


----------



## pepeleches (26 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Para eso necesitas otra estructura y más empleados, furgo de reparto, vender a crédito a los restaurantes,más empleados.....
> También puedes tener tu huerto o si quieres traer un barco de kiwis de Nueva Zelanda....
> Es otro negocio, y dudo que alguien que piensa que el negociete es para poder ir a buscar a la niña al cole, llegue a poder organizar otra estructura.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Evidentemente han sido dos ideas lanzadas sin pensarlo mucho y sin conocer el sector. Lo que quería transmitir es el hecho de que cuando tienes un negocio no se parece absolutamente nada a ser empleado, siempre tienes que mirar hacia adelante. Y cuanto más te adelantes a los acontecimientos, más posibilidades tendrás de sobrevivir. 

Por mucho que una frutería aparentemente no tenga 'mucha estrategia' (por decirlo de alguna forma...) mi sensación es que los negocios en los que el dueño se lo toma solo como un trabajo (voy, hago mis horas y vuelvo...) antes o después se los lleva la marea.


----------



## OBDC (26 Sep 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Evidentemente han sido dos ideas lanzadas sin pensarlo mucho y sin conocer el sector. Lo que quería transmitir es el hecho de que cuando tienes un negocio no se parece absolutamente nada a ser empleado, siempre tienes que mirar hacia adelante. Y cuanto más te adelantes a los acontecimientos, más posibilidades tendrás de sobrevivir.
> 
> Por mucho que una frutería aparentemente no tenga 'mucha estrategia' (por decirlo de alguna forma...) mi sensación es que los negocios en los que el dueño se lo toma solo como un trabajo (voy, hago mis horas y vuelvo...) antes o después se los lleva la marea.



Pues has dado en la clave: esto no es un negocio.
Es un trabajo en el que tu jefe es el mayorista.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## trancos123 (26 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Firmamos el 1 de octubre
> 
> Os voy informando con lujo de detalles en tiempo real, las cosas de palacio van despacio. Y han caído vacaciones en medio, no solo dependen de nosotros los tiempos.



Ojalá os vaya bien, pero pase lo que pase mantennos informados.


----------



## OBDC (26 Sep 2021)

Agrega que sin pasivos laborales ni riesgo en la distribución minorista....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (29 Sep 2021)

spica dijo:


> ¿Pero eso del IRPF no se paga tambien a tanto alzado como el IVA?
> 
> Porque vamos a ver si pagas el 20% de lo que ganes, eso te obliga a llevar contabilidad como si fuera en estimación directa.



Ya me he enterado mejor del tema que lo tenía yo confundido.

Para el irpf tributas por los rendimientos del módulo, como si ganarás 13.000

En cuanto al iva no estás obligado a presentar soportado y repercutido, simplemente se aplica un 4,5 por cien de iva a todas las facturas de compra de existencias (el 4 más el 0,5 de recargo de equivalencia). Así por ejemplo si tienes compras de bases i.ponibles de 18 mil al año, son 810 euros de iva al año.

En cambio por el alquiler si que te comes el iva del 21 por cien


----------



## javiwell (30 Sep 2021)

Bueno, bueno, bueno... pues ya hemos firmado compra-venta y alquiler de local, y hemos solicitado alta en autónomos.

Todo con fecha de efecto de mañana día en que facturaremos nuestra primera chirimoya.

Finalmente hemos acordado 6 años de alquiler a 450 euros pero con ipc

Nos ponen una nevera expositor nueva de 1500 euros

Nos incluyen todas las existencias que hay en la tienda como entregadas en el precio del traspaso

Seguimos con la misma empleada

Y nada más, a facturar. 

Iremos viendo ventas, precios, márgenes y voy comentado la jugada, ala que os la pique un pollo.


----------



## 999999999 (30 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> , ala que os la pique un pollo.



Cuando la vuelvas a traspasar, nos lo cuentas...


----------



## OBDC (30 Sep 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno... pues ya hemos firmado compra-venta y alquiler de local, y hemos solicitado alta en autónomos.
> 
> Todo con fecha de efecto de mañana día en que facturaremos nuestra primera chirimoya.
> 
> ...



Ostras, la de chirimoyas pasadas que os vais a comer, con lo que pican.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (1 Oct 2021)

Primer día de ventas, nos pasan la primera factura con precios mayoristas.

Hemos comparado los precios que venimos teniendo en tienda con los precios de la factura del mayorista. 

Llegamos a la conclusión de un margen medio ponderado del 36 por cien sobre nuestros precios de compra.

Mucho más alto de lo que me esperaba que era un 32 como mucho.

Esta por ver cómo evolucionan esas facturas mayoristas pero a estos precios de hoy, estaríamos ya ganando más de 3.000 euros al mes después de impuestos, casi triplicando un SMI.


----------



## cohynetes (2 Oct 2021)

El cuento de la lechera tras un día trabajando increíble


----------



## OBDC (2 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> El cuento de la lechera tras un día trabajando increíble



Deja que cuente el mes de agosto, septiembre, enero y febrero que los números son - 3.000 € el mes.
Ya cuando pasen los 6 primeros meses ya imagino la excusa del " mayorista"; "oye que tenemos que subir el precio un 10% porque subió el gasoil". . El avispado chaval y su charo se lo suben también a su clientela y resulta que a fin de mes se dan cuenta que están facturando un 15% menos que el mes pasado, y las abuelas peseteras comentan en el barrio " estos chicos tienen buen género pero son caros".
Luego vendrá del "mayorista" una frase de " hay una promoción que si compráis el doble de género podemos dejar el mismo precio de antes" y los avispados tenderos piensan, "hala, así volvemos a poner el género barato y vendenos ese 15% extra que perdimos de vender", pero se van a tener que desayunar, almorzar, comer, merendar y cenar las alcachofas medio resecas y podridas para no perder el dinero porque la mitad del producto se pasa y nadie lo compra. En el barrio se comenta que además de caros, venden el producto pasado.
Luego como son mandamases y muy negociadores, ya por último le dicen al mayorista: "oye, que comprando tanto se nos estropea el producto y como está caro no vendemos".
El mayorista ya sabe que eso le viene y con rapidez saca el catálogo paco de unas cámaras que distribuyen a 30.000 Eypos la unidad que son la solución para que la fruta no se le pase, que COFIDIS se lo financia a 96 meses. Obviamente tan prístina oportunidad no pueden dejarla pasar, así que firman con el aval de su paco salario para que la charo pueda seguir yendo a buscar las larvas al colegio y retomar las ventas en el Black friday que en el curso paco de marketing del SEPE le enseñaron.

Fin del primer capítulo.

Mañana continúa la historia...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (2 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> El cuento de la lechera tras un día trabajando increíble



Es nuestra primera factura con precios mayoristas, la información más esperada... el margen. Es lo primero que hay que mirara si te venden caro o barato, de momento barato.

Como decía en el mensaje, estará por ver cómo evolucionan, las facturas.


----------



## javiwell (2 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Deja que cuente el mes de agosto, septiembre, enero y febrero que los números son - 3.000 € el mes.
> Ya cuando pasen los 6 primeros meses ya imagino la excusa del " mayorista"; "oye que tenemos que subir el precio un 10% porque subió el gasoil". . El avispado chaval y su charo se lo suben también a su clientela y resulta que a fin de mes se dan cuenta que están facturando un 15% menos que el mes pasado, y las abuelas peseteras comentan en el barrio " estos chicos tienen buen género pero son caros".
> Luego vendrá del "mayorista" una frase de " hay una promoción que si compráis el doble de género podemos dejar el mismo precio de antes" y los avispados tenderos piensan, "hala, así volvemos a poner el género barato y vendenos ese 15% extra que perdimos de vender", pero se van a tener que desayunar, almorzar, comer, merendar y cenar las alcachofas medio resecas y podridas para no perder el dinero porque la mitad del producto se pasa y nadie lo compra. En el barrio se comenta que además de caros, venden el producto pasado.
> Luego como son mandamases y muy negociadores, , ya por último le dicen al mayorista: " oye, que comprando tanto se nos estropea el producto y como está caro no vendenos".
> ...



Jajajaja vaya películas te montas


----------



## OBDC (2 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Jajajaja vaya películas te montas



Pues esa película es un escenario muy posible que por contrato seguro puede hacer el mayorista, porque seguro que no hay nada que se lo impida hacer.
Has puesto 30.000 € en el que él te ata como perro rabioso, y tú has hecho un acto de fé en su "palabra" de actuar por el beneficio de ambos. Lo que no entiendes, es que en todo negocio en el que se empieza con "buena" fe y queriendo actuar por el bien común de ambas partes, en algún momento una de esas partes siente un desequilibrio y empieza a actuar por su propio beneficio.
Puedes ser tu o él. El problema es que si tú lo quieres intentar rescinde el contrato y te tira del local lo que te imposibilita, y si él lo quiere intentar te la mete sin vaselina. Si no tuviera esa intención, hubiera hecho un contrato equilibrado en el que no te obligaría a hacer ese acto de fé y se compromete por escrito a dejarte una rentabilidad mínima contra los precios de mercado.
Todo negocio que se basa en un acto de fé, termina traicionada la parte débil.
Sistemáticamente.
Como soy Nostradamus te iré dando más capítulos de lo que te va a pasar, porque sí es verdad así lo anticipas, o si estás formando un argumentario cualquier posible desprevenido puede leer la verdad y no lo podrás engañar con una simple búsqueda de Google. 
O eres un incauto o un cabrón, no hay dos posibilidades.
Espero seas lo primero, porque si fueras un cabrón es para cortarte la hombría por HdlGP.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## 999999999 (2 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Es nuestra primera factura con precios mayoristas, la información más esperada... el margen. Es lo primero que hay que mirara si te venden caro o barato, de momento barato.
> 
> Como decía en el mensaje, estará por ver cómo evolucionan, las facturas.



Compráis una frutería sin saber precios de mayoristas. 
No sabiais los márgenes hasta ahora. 
Ni plan de negocio había, porque es algo básico... 

ACOJONANTE 

Eres un crack!


----------



## Chortina de Humo (2 Oct 2021)

Espero que os vaya muy bien. Hoy meterse en un negocio en España es tener mucha moral, asi que ojala vaya bien, en serio  chapeau


----------



## sisar_vidal (2 Oct 2021)

999999999 dijo:


> Compráis una frutería sin saber precios de mayoristas.
> No sabiais los márgenes hasta ahora.
> Ni plan de negocio había, porque es algo básico...
> 
> ...



Quiero creer que conoce el margen jaajaj


----------



## javiwell (2 Oct 2021)

999999999 dijo:


> Compráis una frutería sin saber precios de mayoristas.
> No sabiais los márgenes hasta ahora.
> Ni plan de negocio había, porque es algo básico...
> 
> ...



Teníamos bastantes referencias de márgenes de determinados productos que además las di en el hilo.

Lo que no sabíamos de forma exacta era el margen medio ponderado de la lista completa de productos con los precios vigentes en la tienda.

Pensábamos que un 32 y de momento el primer día hemos visto un 37.

En otros negocios puedes conocer los márgenes a priori, en frescos perecederos no.

Si nadie apostara no existirían comercios de productos frescos. Los márgenes son fluctuantes en torno a una media anual que todavía no conocemos con exactitud para nuestra tienda.


----------



## sisar_vidal (2 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Teníamos bastantes referencias de márgenes de determinados productos que además las di en el hilo.
> 
> Lo que no sabíamos de forma exacta era el margen medio ponderado de la lista completa de productos con los precios vigentes en la tienda.
> 
> ...



La hostia se escucha desde Florida.


----------



## javiwell (2 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues esa película es un escenario muy posible que por contrato seguro puede hacer el mayorista, porque seguro que no hay nada que se lo impida hacer.
> Has puesto 30.000 € en el que él te ata como perro rabioso, y tú has hecho un acto de fé en su "palabra" de actuar por el beneficio de ambos. Lo que no entiendes, es que en todo negocio en el que se empieza con "buena" fe y queriendo actuar por el bien común de ambas partes, en algún momento una de esas partes siente un desequilibrio y empieza a actuar por su propio beneficio.
> Puedes ser tu o él. El problema es que si tú lo quieres intentar rescinde el contrato y te tira del local lo que te imposibilita, y si él lo quiere intentar te la mete sin vaselina. Si no tuviera esa intención, hubiera hecho un contrato equilibrado en el que no te obligaría a hacer ese acto de fé y se compromete por escrito a dejarte una rentabilidad mínima contra los precios de mercado.
> Todo negocio que se basa en un acto de fé, termina traicionada la parte débil.
> ...



Como ya expliqué, el proveedor necesita que sus clientes tengan un margen si quiere él tener un margen a largo plazo.

No es un acto de fé son las leyes del mercado, si nos quedamos sin margen cerramos y a otra cosa y el mayorista pierde enormes ventas y eso no le compensa. 

No es una venta de un día, es una relación mercantil a largo plazo que a ambas partes conviene cuidar. Al proveedor con su precio y calidad mayorista y a nosotros con el precio al cliente y nuestra atención.


----------



## cohynetes (2 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Teníamos bastantes referencias de márgenes de determinados productos que además las di en el hilo.
> 
> Lo que no sabíamos de forma exacta era el margen medio ponderado de la lista completa de productos con los precios vigentes en la tienda.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente un 37 de margen me parece una mierda contando que es un negocio perecedero y aún no has contabilizado las mermas,ya que es tu primerito día.la gente acaba de cobrar y el TPV se lleva otro porcentaje.


----------



## javiwell (2 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Sinceramente un 37 de margen me parece una mierda contando que es un negocio perecedero y aún no has contabilizado las mermas,ya que es tu primerito día.la gente acaba de cobrar y el TPV se lleva otro porcentaje.



Que no es el primer día, que mi mujer lleva trabajando 3 años en esa tienda y las mermas al día no pasan de un kg

El tpv son 10 euros al mes para unas ventas que pasan de 20 mil euros al mes

Este tipo de negocios tienen un margen normalmente entre el 30 y el 40. En nuestro caso ayer un 37, no está nada mal.


----------



## PedrelGuape (2 Oct 2021)

No tiene sentido intentarlo convencer de nada, ya ha empezado y con ilusión, que sin ilusión no hay nada.

Cierto que chirría un poco, mas bien bastante estar atado a un proveedor y la buena fe de creer que son amigos en los negocios, pero no dejan de ser negocios, al mayorista le interesa ese trato (obviamente) y ellos poco margen de negociación tienen, si no la cogieran se la traspasarían a otros.

Con suerte le irá bien e irá actualizando el hilo y ojalá así sea.
Quién no ha fracasado que tire la primera piedra, yo he triunfado y he fracasado, pero siempre con ilusión. 
Personalmente me parece que peca algo de inocente frente a una empresa que conoce el negocio demasiado bien y lo lleva por donde le interesa.

Poco mas podemos aportar, aunque los casos de fruterías que conozco, que alguno me tocó en la familia, medraron y tuvieron muchas, sobretodo porque compraban gran parte en origen, incluso con trailers y camiones propios. Que es un negocio con mercado es indudable, claro que como todo depende de tantos factores que nunca el éxito o el fracaso están asegurados.

Esperemos que le vaya bien, seguiré pasando por el hilo para cotillear novedades.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (4 Oct 2021)

esto engancha más que una telenovela turca


----------



## OBDC (5 Oct 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> esto engancha más que una telenovela turca



Porque es como ver un mono con una ametralladora desde un bunker blindado.
Estas esperando el momento de que empiece a disparar y ver como se carga al resto de la manada, y el resto todavía lo aplaude....
La Ley de Murphi combinada con Darwin.
Majestuoso!!!
Mira, se me acaba de dar el guión para el siguiente libro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (5 Oct 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Así que será en octubre . . .
> Empieza a oler a troll
> 
> ¿seré yo?



Por qué, este hilo lo abri en julio que fue cuando tomamos la decisión de comprar y empezamos a negociar con los propietarios.

He ido contando las novedades en tiempo real y donde he tenido que rectificar lo he contado honestamente. 

Creíamos en principio que iba a ser en enero porque los propietarios estaban negociando otro traspaso que fue más complicado en cuanto al acuerdo del alquiler. Les interesaba que coincidiera con un cierre de trimestre.


Como tenían lío con el otro traspaso, no querían abrir otro frente con nuestro traspaso para octubre pero finalmente el otro traspaso se dilató para enero y en cambio agilizamos el nuestro para octubre.


----------



## AEM (5 Oct 2021)

normalmente aparte de la cuota mensual hay un porcentaje sobre la facturación del TPV



javiwell dijo:


> Que no es el primer día, que mi mujer lleva trabajando 3 años en esa tienda y las mermas al día no pasan de un kg
> 
> El tpv son 10 euros al mes para unas ventas que pasan de 20 mil euros al mes
> 
> Este tipo de negocios tienen un margen normalmente entre el 30 y el 40. En nuestro caso ayer un 37, no está nada mal.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Oct 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Así que será en octubre . . .
> Empieza a oler a trollseré yo?



Huele así desde el principio.


----------



## javiwell (5 Oct 2021)

AEM dijo:


> normalmente aparte de la cuota mensual hay un porcentaje sobre la facturación del TPV



En nuestro caso son 10 de cuota fija mensual salvo que la facturación que pase por tpv supere 1500 euros al mes. En este caso sale gratis ese mes.

Por tpv facturamos una media aproximada de 180 euros al dia.

Diariamente nos llegan cargos de céntimos por uso del tpv en concepto de esos 10 euros mensuales, pero si pasa de los 1500 nos llega un extorno de devolución de comisiones.

Aquí cada banco diseña su estrategia, en este caso abanca lo que busca es captar negocios con volumen de facturacion ofreciendo esta ventaja.


----------



## damnit (5 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno... pues ya hemos firmado compra-venta y alquiler de local, y hemos solicitado alta en autónomos.
> 
> Todo con fecha de efecto de mañana día en que facturaremos nuestra primera chirimoya.
> 
> ...



pues mucha suerte y enhorabuena, síguenos contando por aquí a ver cómo van saliendo los números


----------



## sisar_vidal (5 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Porque es como ver un mono con una ametralladora desde un bunker blindado.
> Estas esperando el momento de que empiece a disparar y ver como se carga al resto de la manada, y el resto todavía lo aplaude....
> La Ley de Murphi combinada con Darwin.
> Majestuoso!!!
> ...



BRUUUUUUTAL


----------



## cohynetes (5 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> En nuestro caso son 10 de cuota fija mensual salvo que la facturación que pase por tpv supere 1500 euros al mes. En este caso sale gratis ese mes.
> 
> Por tpv facturamos una media aproximada de 180 euros al dia.
> 
> ...



Jaj un porcentaje del 37 y solo 180 de tpv


----------



## sisar_vidal (5 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Jaj un porcentaje del 37 y solo 180 de tpv



La hostia se escucha desde la Florida como dije.


----------



## OBDC (5 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> La hostia se escucha desde la Florida como dije.



1600 € al 37% trabajando sábados inclusive 
Falta la calderilla de las abuelas que pagan con monedas. 
Duplicando me da 3.2 k de margen, y de ahí a pagar empleada, alquiler, SS, descontar merma, luz, agua, gestoría, módulos, amortización de préstamo y el prorrateo de agosto y enero que no se factura un pijo...
Mientras dure sin vaciarse los bolsillos, la mujer podrá ir a buscar las larvas al colegio, como mucho un año.
Hubiera sido más barato pagar una persona que fuera con un Maserati a buscarlas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (5 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> 1600 € al 37% trabajando sábados inclusive
> Falta la calderilla de las abuelas que pagan con monedas.
> Duplicando me da 3.2 k de margen, y de ahí a pagar empleada, alquiler, SS, descontar merma, luz, agua, gestoría, módulos, amortización de préstamo y el prorrateo de agosto y enero que no se factura un pijo...
> Mientras dure sin vaciarse los bolsillos, la mujer podrá ir a buscar las larvas al colegio, como mucho un año.
> ...



Eso sin descontar confinamiento y encarecimiento de materias primas.

La mujera quería dejar de ser frutera para ser EMPRESARIA


----------



## cohynetes (5 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> 1600 € al 37% trabajando sábados inclusive
> Falta la calderilla de las abuelas que pagan con monedas.
> Duplicando me da 3.2 k de margen, y de ahí a pagar empleada, alquiler, SS, descontar merma, luz, agua, gestoría, módulos, amortización de préstamo y el prorrateo de agosto y enero que no se factura un pijo...
> Mientras dure sin vaciarse los bolsillos, la mujer podrá ir a buscar las larvas al colegio, como mucho un año.
> ...



Están haciendo la cuenta con el autónomo reducido a 60 euros los dos primeros años,las mejores ostias se dan a partir de ahí


----------



## cohynetes (5 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> 1600 € al 37% trabajando sábados inclusive
> Falta la calderilla de las abuelas que pagan con monedas.
> Duplicando me da 3.2 k de margen, y de ahí a pagar empleada, alquiler, SS, descontar merma, luz, agua, gestoría, módulos, amortización de préstamo y el prorrateo de agosto y enero que no se factura un pijo...
> Mientras dure sin vaciarse los bolsillos, la mujer podrá ir a buscar las larvas al colegio, como mucho un año.
> ...



el tpv con tarifa plana es el metodo favorito para paletos autonomos,si haces poco por el tpv te sablan los 10 euros,si haces mucho te sablan 10 euros mas un porcentaje,va genial para gente que ni se molesta en hacer un porcentaje de venta


----------



## javiwell (5 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Jaj un porcentaje del 37 y solo 180 de tpv



Que tiene que ver una cosa con la otra?

Con unas ventas de 1000, 200 entran por tpv y lo demás billetes y monedas.

Ahora multiplica 180 euros de ingresos tpv por 24 días laborables a ver si te pasas de 1500. Te sale gratis la maquinista.

Mucha gente mayor paga con dinero en efectivo y pasa de tarjetas. Sobretodo cuando van a gastarse 5 euros en una tienda.


----------



## adal86 (5 Oct 2021)

Vaya, aún sigue coleteando este hilo. ¿Cómo va la cosa? ¿Ya se enmierdaron con la frutería o todavía pueden salir corriendo?

Hace como una semana, hablando con el colega salio el tema de esta frutería...

Los números están mas ajustados que una gorda de 100 kilos en una talla 38. Cuando empieces a repartir dinero, a tu mujer le va a quedar menos que lo que ganaba de empleada, y con 10 veces más responsabilidades. 

Valía más coger esos 20.000 euros y meterlos en la bolsa a Bankia....


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Oct 2021)

Este hilo es un troleo, ¿no os dais cuenta?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (5 Oct 2021)

¿Por qué este hilo nunca muere? Solo es una frutería.


----------



## spica (5 Oct 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> ¿Por qué este hilo nunca muere? Solo es una frutería.




Porque estamos esperando las fotos de la frutera y la dependienta latina.


----------



## OBDC (6 Oct 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> ¿Por qué este hilo nunca muere? Solo es una frutería.



Porque es un hilo de la gran fruta

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## t_chip (6 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Cuando alguien traspasa el negocio es que no hay negocio, la solución sería ascender a la señora del op, encargada o manager de la tienda y meter algo menos de pasta.
> 
> Estáis muy poco curtidos colega



Cuando el tabernero vende la bota, o sabe a pez, o está rota.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (6 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Así es y le hemos dado vueltas a eso llegando a las siguientes conclusiones:
> 
> -Si aprietan demasiado subiendo precios, nosotros lo repercutiremos en el precio final y el cliente comprará menos cantidad. Cuando bajen los pedidos ellos, como mayoristas venderán, menos y preguntarán que pasa, entonces diremos que a esos precios y metiendo nuestro margen del 25% no vendemos porque el de al lado lo pone a tanto y entonces bajarán un poco y así la batalla diaria de cotizaciones de pera y plátano.
> 
> ...



Yo veo todo muy bien....para el vendedor.
Se quita del curro diario del menudeo, se quita de DOS empleados, (tu mujer también lo es a día de hoy), se garantiza que le compres la fruta a él, y encima se saca 30.000 mortadelos por cuatro estanterías y un contrato de alquiler, que es lo que es un frutería.

Una frutería no es un bar, o un taller, lleno de máquinas, instalaciones bajo normativa, cerramientos....

Una frutería es un local pintado y enlosado de cualquier manera, con unos metros de estantes, una puerta sencilla, (porque ?quien va a robar en una frutería?),un mostrador, una registradora y una bombilla colgando del techo. NO HAY NEGOCIO MAS SENCILLO Y BARATO DE MONTAR.

El know how no te lo aportan ellos, porque ya lo tiene tu mujer. Te encaloman a un empleado y un contrato de suministro que te ata a ellos hasta vete tú a saber cuándo, dejas de ser empleado suyo sin cobrar indemnización, !y encima te quieren cobrar 30.000 por el privilegio!

La cuenta que tienes que echar es que te aportan ellos a ti, que ya te lo he dicho, NADA, y cuánto te costaría a ti abrir otra frutería en ese barrio o en cualquier otro, sin estar atado a ese empleado, y sin estar atado a los suministros de ese señor.

Si eso te cuesta mas de 30.000, adelante con el traspaso, si te cuesta menos (que pa mi que si) renegocia o pasa del tema.


Si te han hecho esa oferta es porque están deseando dejar el negocio.

Yo que tú, así, sin mucho meditar, les contraofertaba el precio del traspaso a cero euros. Y si quieren dinero, que despidan al empleado y nada de contratos de suministro.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Oct 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Yo veo todo muy bien....para el vendedor.
> Se quita del curro diario del menudeo, se quita de DOS empleados, (tu mujer también lo es a día de hoy), se garantiza que le compres la fruta a él, y encima se saca 30.000 mortadelos por cuatro estanterías y un contrato de alquiler, que es lo que es un frutería.
> 
> Una frutería no es un bar, o un taller, lleno de máquinas, instalaciones bajo normativa, cerramientos....
> ...



Comenté en las primeras páginas del hilo y me he perdido bastante.

En cualquier caso, solo vengo a decir que cuidado con los que llaman a la puerta. Rara vez son amigos y casi siempre vienen a ofrecer algo que te da un pequeñísimo beneficio a ti, y uno muy grande a ellos. Eres tú el que tienes que llamar a la puerta de la prosperidad.


----------



## t_chip (6 Oct 2021)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Tenemos leyes poco liberales? Que asco os tengo a los liberales



No me digas más, que lo adivino....!trabajas por cuenta ajena!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (6 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Comenté en las primeras páginas del hilo y me he perdido bastante.
> 
> En cualquier caso, solo vengo a decir que cuidado con los que llaman a la puerta. Rara vez son amigos y casi siempre vienen a ofrecer algo que te da un pequeñísimo beneficio a ti, y uno muy grande a ellos. Eres tú el que tienes que llamar a la puerta de la prosperidad.



Así es. Nadie viene a tu casa a regalarte nada, salvo que pretenda sacarte 10 veces más.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Síntesis (6 Oct 2021)

Sólo con este dato me vale.

Caja media de 1000€ beneficio 25%=250€ diarios, si fuera ella sola adelante, con un empleado ni de coña, va a ganar menos que cuando estaba de empleada


----------



## OBDC (6 Oct 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Este hilo es un troleo, ¿no os dais cuenta?



Estamos troleando el hilo del trolero, nada más divertido.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Lanzalosdados (6 Oct 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> No me digas más, que lo adivino....!trabajas por cuenta ajena!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Soy autónomo. Era ironía.


----------



## javiwell (6 Oct 2021)

Síntesis dijo:


> Sólo con este dato me vale.
> 
> Caja media de 1000€ beneficio 25%=250€ diarios, si fuera ella sola adelante, con un empleado ni de coña, va a ganar menos que cuando estaba de empleada



37 por cien de margen sobre ventas (que no de beneficio).

La caja media está por ver de momento vamos a considerar 850 euros


----------



## cohynetes (6 Oct 2021)

Señores estamos hablando de la primera fruteria sin mermas de la historia de España


----------



## javiwell (6 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Señores estamos hablando de la primera fruteria sin mermas de la historia de España



Te lo explico:

El 90 por cien de la clientela son las mismas personas que repiten y que tienen sus hábitos. Esto permite acertar muy bien con el pedido, por ejemplo, no compramos lombarda pero si compramos mucho repollo porque ya conocemos lo que se llevan en nuestra tienda.

Cuando llega una caja de plátano se separan los mejores y se ponen con un margen del 80 por cien. Los corrientes con un margen normal del 30 por cien y a lo mejor hay uno o ninguno en estado no vendible.

A medida que pasan las horas, si se ponen mas maduros, se le dice al cliente que están para consumir hoy o mañana y se le hace un descuento, se saca un margen de entre 0 y 20 para no ganar en esa venta pero eliminar la merma y tampoco perder mucho.

Las piezas de varias frutas diferentes que están feas pero aptas para el consumo se ponen una caja todas juntas y se venden a perdida a 40 céntimos el kg. Esto son como mucho 2 kg al día y siempre hay algún cliente en situación de pobreza que se lo lleva encantado y lo consume.

Después de toda la discriminación de precios y la gestión, apenas se tira un kg a la basura que es la merma.

Hay clientes que te piden la mejor pieza y no les importa el precio y estos son los que le dan más valor al negocio y por los que separamos las piezas y discriminamos los precios.

Al final, de media sale un margen del 37 por cien. Por ejemplo al limón se le saca un 100 por cien de margen porque la gente pide uno o dos y se lo lleva igual. Sin embargo en la naranja y en la patata hay que ser muy competitivo y sacar un 27 por cien.


----------



## Lombroso (6 Oct 2021)

Corrígeme si me equivoco. Estás refiriéndote al margen bruto que obtenéis de la venta de un determinado producto, no al margen del EBITDA. Te lo pregunto porque hablas de un 37% que me parece escaso. ¿Habéis calculado el porcentaje de beneficio neto? Lo digo porque, en opinión de un servidor, es lo que realmente implica la fuerza productiva de un negocio. Mi negocio tiene poco o nada que ver con la frutería, pero mi margen de beneficio es alto, alrededor del 60% en muchos productos, sin embargo, cuando saco números el 1 de enero, el margen neto (lo que va a mi cuenta bancaria y ya no sale) es del 24%, menos de la mitad.


----------



## OBDC (6 Oct 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Corrígeme si me equivoco. Estás refiriéndote al margen bruto que obtenéis de la venta de un determinado producto, no al margen del EBITDA. Te lo pregunto porque hablas de un 37% que me parece escaso. ¿Habéis calculado el porcentaje de beneficio neto? Lo digo porque, en opinión de un servidor, es lo que realmente implica la fuerza productiva de un negocio. Mi negocio tiene poco o nada que ver con la frutería, pero mi margen de beneficio es alto, alrededor del 60% en muchos productos, sin embargo, cuando saco números el 1 de enero, el margen neto (lo que va a mi cuenta bancaria y ya no sale) es del 24%, menos de la mitad.



Es lo que le vendieron, que la "ganansssia" es del 37%....
Los gastos no se cuentan y el trabajo del dueño es gananssssia porque se duplica el salario (en realidad gana lo mismo que antes pero no paga todo lo de SS y van a 60 pavos de autónomos. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (6 Oct 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Corrígeme si me equivoco. Estás refiriéndote al margen bruto que obtenéis de la venta de un determinado producto, no al margen del EBITDA. Te lo pregunto porque hablas de un 37% que me parece escaso. ¿Habéis calculado el porcentaje de beneficio neto? Lo digo porque, en opinión de un servidor, es lo que realmente implica la fuerza productiva de un negocio. Mi negocio tiene poco o nada que ver con la frutería, pero mi margen de beneficio es alto, alrededor del 60% en muchos productos, sin embargo, cuando saco números el 1 de enero, el margen neto (lo que va a mi cuenta bancaria y ya no sale) es del 24%, menos de la mitad.



Si, me refiero al margen bruto sobre venta.

37% * 850 ventas dia * 24 días laborables = 7.548 euros de margen bruto al mes.

Ahora restamos 2.684,58 euros:

Nomina 1650
Alquiler 450
Energía 100
IVA en módulos 247,92
Cuota autonomos 80
Irpf al mes en modulos: 66,66
Cosas de limpieza y papeleria: 40
Desplazamientos: 30 euros
Seguro al mes: 20

Resultado: 4.863,42

Reservamos 833,33 para el pago aplazado sin intereses del traspaso durante los primeros 3 años.

Reservemos también 200 euros al mes para futuros mantenimientos o imprevistos

Eso da una ganancia mensual de 3.830,09 euros. Pasados 3 años y siendo ya tuyo dejas de pagar los 833,33 y le subes 500 la nómina a tu empleada y pasas a pagar cuota de autónomo de 280 aprox cre recordar.


----------



## OBDC (7 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si, me refiero al margen bruto sobre venta.
> 
> 37% * 850 ventas dia * 24 días laborables = 7.548 euros de margen bruto al mes.
> 
> ...



Y el trabajo de tu mujer no vale nada?
Tienes que considerar el salario de todo trabajador, sea socio o no, sino compraste un trabajo.
Considerarte que agosto y enero no vas a facturar nada y los gastos no desaparecen? 
Haz los números considerando eso y ya me dices lo que ganas....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Y el trabajo de tu mujer no vale nada?
> Tienes que considerar el salario de todo trabajador, sea socio o no, sino compraste un trabajo.
> Considerarte que agosto y enero no vas a facturar nada y los gastos no desaparecen?
> Haz los números considerando eso y ya me dices lo que ganas....
> ...



El trabajo de mi mujer, con esos numeros vale 3.830 euros de beneficio en lugar de 1.600 de nomina más seguridad social. No existe nómina para una autónoma, lo que tiene es un resultado en lugar de una nómina.

La tienda no cierra ningún mes del año, en verano se alternan mi mujer y su empleada trabajando mientras la otra disfruta vacaciones. Solo se cierra la tienda los domingos y los festivos.


----------



## OBDC (7 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El trabajo de mi mujer, con esos numeros vale 3.830 euros de beneficio en lugar de 1.600 de nomina más seguridad social. No existe nómina para una autónoma, lo que tiene es un resultado en lugar de una nómina.
> 
> La tienda no cierra ningún mes del año, en verano se alternan mi mujer y su empleada trabajando mientras la otra disfruta vacaciones. Solo se cierra la tienda los domingos y los festivos.



No dije que se cierre la tienda, dije que no vende....



https://www.sepe.es/dctm/informes:09019ae3819db482/SU5GT1JNRVM%3D/3071-2.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjgn9eW1LjzAhUNERQKHbGtBoAQFnoECAYQAQ&usg=AOvVaw3FA7AuiVfLf5VOfCNtTyuL



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2021)

Dijiste:



OBDC dijo:


> Considerarte que agosto y enero *no vas a facturar nada* y los gastos no desaparecen?



Bien pues aclararte que en agosto abrimos y facturamos en torno a 650 euros al día. Si haces la misma cuenta de arriba pero con 650 euros de facturación tendrás un margen de 5.772, quitamos todos los gastos arriba descritos y salen 2.000 pavos de remuneración en agosto (eso pagando todavía el traspaso). Sigue muy por encima de un SMI.

En otras épocas como diciembre o abril 1000 al día. Al final una media anual de 850 en los últimos 3 años, antes de que fuera nuestra. Veremos que medias anuales de facturación y de margen tenemos y que precios mayoristas nos van llegando. 

Yo creo que esta claro que hay un enorme margen de seguridad y que es una inversión cojonuda.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (7 Oct 2021)

@javiwell ¿cual es la dirección de la frutería?


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> @javiwell ¿cual es la dirección de la frutería?



Norte de España, en alguna calle transitada de una ciudad.


----------



## cienaga (8 Oct 2021)

Que dices que tu fruteria vende 20.000 € al mes en fruta y que un mal dia de agosto son 650€ 
¿de verdad haces tu las cuentas?


> 37% * 850 ventas dia * 24 días laborables = 7.548 euros de margen bruto al mes.



quitando ese 37% 850 x 24 son 20.000 € 
20.000 leuros en fruta y verdura en un mes en mercado mayorista son aprox 20 Tn esta wapo parece el juego aquel del transport tycoon de chris sawyer


> Bien pues aclararte que en agosto abrimos y facturamos en torno a 650 euros al día



650 € al dia de media supone que cada dia de media entre
65 personas y se lleven 10 kg de fruta
o
130 personas y se lleven 5
y te pongo estas crifras por no poner otras mas realistas como:
Kilo de manzanas 3€
kilo de peras 2€
kilo de platanos 1,5€

a no ser que el kilo de fruta en tu tienda vaya por 10 o 15 euros, que entonces no necesitas tanta gente
esta bien ser positivo y esas cosas pero, no se, es demasiado gonito


----------



## sisar_vidal (8 Oct 2021)

cienaga dijo:


> Que dices que tu fruteria vende 20.000 € al mes en fruta y que un mal dia de agosto son 650€
> ¿de verdad haces tu las cuentas?
> 
> quitando ese 37% 850 x 24 son 20.000 €
> ...



Ya le hemos avisado.


----------



## asiqué (8 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno... pues ya hemos firmado compra-venta y alquiler de local, y hemos solicitado alta en autónomos.
> 
> Todo con fecha de efecto de mañana día en que facturaremos nuestra primera chirimoya.
> 
> ...



Suerte! ahora a trabajar.
Invitate a unos aguacates para los foreros pobres que no catamos cosas premium desde que hicimos la comunion.


----------



## javiwell (8 Oct 2021)

cienaga dijo:


> Que dices que tu fruteria vende 20.000 € al mes en fruta y que un mal dia de agosto son 650€
> ¿de verdad haces tu las cuentas?
> 
> quitando ese 37% 850 x 24 son 20.000 €
> ...



No todo son manzanas pera y plátanos, también se venden

Fresas
Arándanos
Higos
Membrillo
Queso
Lacon
Aguacates
Vino
Cervezas
Refrescos
Alcachofas
Cerezas
Sandia
Melón
Melocoton extra kalanda
Espárragos
Setas
Lima
Pistachos
Castañas
Almendras
Miel
Brocoli
Pimiento rojo
Pimiento verde
Bacalao en salazón
Coliflor
.....

Estas cosas no están a 1,29 el kg


----------



## OBDC (8 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ni todo son manzanas pera y plátanos, también se venden
> 
> Fresas
> Arándanos
> ...



Ya, a ver si ahora te compraste un Mercadona

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (8 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya, a ver si ahora te compraste un Mercadona
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



¿Has oído alguna vez hablar de una tienda de ultramarinos?

Pues nuestra licencia es de eso, fruteria verdulería ultramarinos.

Facturamos mucho porque tenemos mucha variedad, calidad y la tienda lleva como una década ofreciendo de todo a buen precio y con muy buen trato.

Por eso el traspaso tenía un precio y un valor.


----------



## cienaga (8 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> ¿Has oído alguna vez hablar de una tienda de ultramarinos?
> 
> Pues nuestra licencia es de eso, fruteria verdulería ultramarinos.
> 
> ...



No es por meter el dedo en llaga y llegar hasta el culo, pero 200 personas al día es atender 20 personas por hora, claro que estoy haciendo medias proporcionales y a lo mejor eres capaz de facturar a persona por minuto durante dos o tres horas seguidas, sin respirar ni na. Y sí ahora resulta que no solo es un frutería es además un colmado, en el que deben caber 40 personas y encima pagas un alquiler ridículo y tienes 16000 en género y el resto en mobiliario, pues si es un sitio digno de hacer una tesis doctoral y presentarlo en la facul de economía, pero vamos que voy a saber yo


----------



## javiwell (8 Oct 2021)

cienaga dijo:


> No es por meter el dedo en llaga y llegar hasta el culo, pero 200 personas al día es atender 20 personas por hora, claro que estoy haciendo medias proporcionales y a lo mejor eres capaz de facturar a persona por minuto durante dos o tres horas seguidas, sin respirar ni na. Y sí ahora resulta que no solo es un frutería es además un colmado, en el que deben caber 40 personas y encima pagas un alquiler ridículo y tienes 16000 en género y el resto en mobiliario, pues si es un sitio digno de hacer una tesis doctoral y presentarlo en la facul de economía, pero vamos que voy a saber yo



850 de caja son 17 clientes gastando 5 euros por compra cada hora.

Es 1 cliente cada 3,5 minutos gastando 5 euros.


----------



## cienaga (8 Oct 2021)

Es lo bonito de las mates. 
Ya y 17 x 11 = 187
La realidad dice que, no todas las horas se cumple la regla, ni la norma 
Que se le va a hacer


----------



## birdland (8 Oct 2021)

Se lo voy a decir absolutamente en serio .

que no monte nada , que no haga nada , acabará con su economía y con su salud 

los negocios ya no nos pertenecen a los propietarios , en el papel tal vez , en la realidad pertenece al estado ...nos limitamos a recaudar para hacienda , y con sus normas y regulaciones arbitrarias ....no lo haga


----------



## javiwell (8 Oct 2021)

cienaga dijo:


> Es lo bonito de las mates.
> Ya y 17 x 11 = 187
> La realidad dice que, no todas las horas se cumple la regla, ni la norma
> Que se le va a hacer



Cierto, a veces en tres minutos se despacha a 4 clientes.

A veces en 3 minutos no entra nadie

Pero la media anual son 850 euros de caja al día laborable


----------



## cienaga (8 Oct 2021)

No puedes hacer una media anual si solo llevas abierto desde el traspaso medio año
Y sólo nos das tres valores pico mínimo, pico máximo y una supuesta media
Te vas a meter una hostia y no digas que no te avisaron


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Oct 2021)

Ánimo y no hagas caso a los que dicen que te vas a meter una hostia.
Y si te la metes al menos lo has intentado.
Tenéis ambición y no os asusta el riesgo, tarde o temprano os irá bien.


----------



## birdland (9 Oct 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Ánimo y no hagas caso a los que dicen que te vas a meter una hostia.
> Y si te la metes al menos lo has intentado.
> Tenéis ambición y no os asusta el riesgo, tarde o temprano os irá bien.



noooooo , no es así , riesgo es ser equilibrista y caerse de la cuerda floja , o piloto y meterte una hostia .....eso es riesgo , sabes tú oficio y puede que salga mal , pero está en tus manos 

con estos gobiernos tus conocimientos dan igual , te cambian las reglas del juego a mitad de la partida , y todo se soluciona con dinero , el dinero del empresario ...

ahora bien , si se plantea como “ le damos dos años al negocio y nos vamos a gastar 20000€ que nos sobran “ pues adelante .

pero si van a hipotecar sus vidas ? Ni de coña ...hasta que no se vayan estos , ni mover ficha , la inseguridad jurídica y fiscal es terrible . El dinero tiene miedo , que dicen los economistas


----------



## javiwell (9 Oct 2021)

cienaga dijo:


> No puedes hacer una media anual si solo llevas abierto desde el traspaso medio año
> Y sólo nos das tres valores pico mínimo, pico máximo y una supuesta media
> Te vas a meter una hostia y no digas que no te avisaron



Replay: Mi mujer lleva 3 años trabajando en esa tienda antes de comprarla. Ha contado la caja todos esos días y hemos visto las medias de caja antes de comprar la tienda.

Ah y es nuestra desde el 1 de octubre de 2021

He dicho


----------



## birdland (9 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Replay: Mi mujer lleva 3 años trabajando en esa tienda antes de comprarla. Ha contado la caja todos esos días y hemos visto las medias de caja antes de comprar la tienda.
> 
> Ah y es nuestra desde el 1 de octubre de 2021
> 
> He dicho



pues mucho ánimo , de verdad . ahora que está hecho a tirar pa’alante .
y , si quiere , ya nos irá contando . Que por mi parte ni un “ te lo dije “ , que cada uno sabe de su vida .


----------



## BHAN83 (9 Oct 2021)

54 paginas un hilo sobre fruterias, no voy a leerme las 54 paginas pero por Dios espero que haya algo mas interesante en esas 54 paginas o este subforo huele raro.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (9 Oct 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> 54 paginas un hilo sobre fruterias, no voy a leerme las 54 paginas pero por Dios espero que haya algo mas interesante en esas 54 paginas o este subforo huele raro.



No huele nada raro, define el nivel/intereses que tiene los supuestos emprendedores o "aspirantes a" en España.
Su mayor interés es parlotear de una frutería.
Que no hay nada negativo en ello, pero deja claro que no encontrarás aquí gente que te pueda dar grandes consejos sobre negocios...


----------



## pocoyo82 (9 Oct 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> 54 paginas un hilo sobre fruterias, no voy a leerme las 54 paginas pero por Dios espero que haya algo mas interesante en esas 54 paginas o este subforo huele raro.




Es un hilo troll multipage, donde les traspasan una frutería q hacen casi 1000€ de caja diarios y sin mermas. Bueno al principio era una frutería y luego con las páginas evolucionó a un ultramarinos.


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2021)

pocoyo82 dijo:


> Es un hilo troll multipage, donde les traspasan una frutería q hacen casi 1000€ de caja diarios y sin mermas. Bueno al principio era una frutería y luego con las páginas evolucionó a un ultramarinos.



Una cosa es el cartel, que siempre ha sido "Fruteria tal" y otra cosa es la licencia municipal.

La licencia de ultramarinos permite vender varias cosas, siempre sin elaboración en la propia tienda. Por ejemplo podemos tener bacalao en salazon por ser ultramarinos o podemos poner whisky si queremos o latas de atún.

Sin embargo una pollería en un mercado de abastos no está autorizada a vender whisky o latas de atún. Solo pollo y huevos, como mucho pollo empanado.

En cualquier caso, lo que principalmente vendemos son frutas y verduras. Pero también vendemos chorizo, lacón, miel, leche, refrescos cervezas, vinos, frutos secos, membrillo, queso, pan, huevos, harina y tampoco mucho más pero podríamos poner hasta detergente si quisiéramos.


----------



## cohynetes (10 Oct 2021)

Como llevas la semana? Te has comprado ya un equipo de la premier?


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Como llevas la semana? Te has comprado ya un equipo de la premier?



Un poco floja, unos 700 de caja media.

Esta haciendo buen tiempo y la gente se va al pueblo y compra menos.

Cuando viene el frio y la lluvia sube bastante la cosa


----------



## El Chucho (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Un poco floja, unos 700 de caja media.
> 
> Esta haciendo buen tiempo y la gente se va al pueblo y compra menos.
> 
> Cuando viene el frio y la lluvia sube bastante la cosa



De esos 700 cuanto son ganancias? Y es diario o semanal?
De todas maneras me parece un buen numero, enhorabuena.


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> De esos 700 cuanto son ganancias? Y es diario o semanal?
> De todas maneras me parece un buen numero, enhorabuena.



Es diario, días laborables de lunes a sábado.

Esos 700 aportan un margen diario estimado del 37%. Es decir generamos unos flujos de caja positivos diarios de 259 euros que por 24 días laborables son 6.216 lereles.

Ahora restarle nuestros gastos fijos que son 2650 euros y ya están detallados en mensajes anteriores.


Te quedan 3.566 euros de ganancia.

Ahora restamos 833 euros en concepto de pago de plazos del precio del traspaso y otros 200 para provisiones por contingencias (por si se rompe algo etc)

Te quedan 2.533 limpios, algo más del doble de un smi neto de impuestos. Lo que nos barruntabamos


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Es diario, días laborables de lunes a sábado.
> 
> Esos 700 aportan un margen diario estimado del 37%. Es decir generamos unos flujos de caja positivos diarios de 259 euros que por 24 días laborables son 6.216 lereles.
> 
> ...



Y el IRPF como lo llevas? Te pagan las vacaciones?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## pepe123x (11 Oct 2021)

Me parece muy bien lo que has hecho, el riesgo es mínimo y tienes mucho que ganar. Enhorabuena por dar el paso, me está encantando el hilo con todas las actualizaciones.

Una duda que tengo. Antes el mayorista compraba al por mayor y vendía él mismo la mercancía en la frutería. Todo eso era ganancia, pero ahora a ti te lo tiene que vender más caro de lo que le cuesta a él, por tanto o tu mujer gana menos que antes en cada venta o tiene que subir precios. ¿Es así?


----------



## asiqué (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Es diario, días laborables de lunes a sábado.
> 
> Esos 700 aportan un margen diario estimado del 37%. Es decir generamos unos flujos de caja positivos diarios de 259 euros que por 24 días laborables son 6.216 lereles.
> 
> ...



en esos 2650€ tienes calculado iva + irpf trimestral + sueldo y SS de tu empleada + cuota autonomo?
y gastos de suministros?
Poco me parece…
No quiero buscar en las tropecientas paginas del hilo…


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> en esos 2650€ tienes calculado iva + irpf trimestral + sueldo y SS de tu empleada + cuota autonomo?
> y gastos de suministros?
> Poco me parece…
> No quiero buscar en las tropecientas paginas del hilo…



Si

Sueldo más ss de la empleada 1650

Alquiler 450

Suministros 100 aprox

Autonomos de momento 80 euros

Irpf 66 creo aprox

Seguros 20 mensual

Y luego unos pequeños gastos de papelería servicios bancarios y cosas del chino como cestas una fregona, productos de limpieza, guantes... poco o nada mas


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Es diario, días laborables de lunes a sábado.
> 
> Esos 700 aportan un margen diario estimado del 37%. Es decir generamos unos flujos de caja positivos diarios de 259 euros que por 24 días laborables son 6.216 lereles.
> 
> ...



Eso es una mierda en un negocio. La hostia del IRPF te va a dejar clarito que hubiera sido mejor que tu Charo se metiese a limpiar escaleras


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

pepe123x dijo:


> Me parece muy bien lo que has hecho, el riesgo es mínimo y tienes mucho que ganar. Enhorabuena por dar el paso, me está encantando el hilo con todas las actualizaciones.
> 
> Una duda que tengo. Antes el mayorista compraba al por mayor y vendía él mismo la mercancía en la frutería. Todo eso era ganancia, pero ahora a ti te lo tiene que vender más caro de lo que le cuesta a él, por tanto o tu mujer gana menos que antes en cada venta o tiene que subir precios. ¿Es así?



Antes mi mujer era una asalariada del mayorista, un coste más para el.

Lógicamente el mayorista debe vender con un margen para el y dejar que quede un margen para nosotros. De momento ese margen para nosotros es el 37% estas primeras 2 semanas.

Somos libres de pedir las cantidades que queramos y fijar los precios que queramos.

Por ejemplo la coliflor estaba muy cara creo a 3 euros aprox y hemos pedido solo 2 unidades pero en la zanahoria estamos sacando un 80%. 

Ya nos ha preguntado por la cantidad de coliflor y le hemos explicado el margen, el precio que tendríamos que poner y que creemos que así no sacaremos mucha cantidad, la próxima semana ajustará un poco la coliflor y nosotros nuestro margen en la coliflor para seguir ofreciendo variedad calidad y precio al cliente entre todos. Los precios fluctúan y el cliente también se va adaptando y elige comprar esto o lo otro.


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Eso es una mierda en un negocio. La hostia del IRPF te va a dejar clarito que hubiera sido mejor que tu Charo se metiese a limpiar escaleras



En el régimen de estimación indirecta (modulos) conocemos a priori nuestro irpf anual, poco más de 800 euros en nuestro caso.


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> En el régimen de estimación indirecta (modulos) conocemos a priori nuestro irpf anual, poco más de 800 euros en nuestro caso.



Ehhhh no.

Tío, tu sabes cómo funciona la declaración de la renta?


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Ehhhh no.
> 
> Tío, tu sabes cómo funciona la declaración de la renta?



Si, funciona muy distinto a como funciona la envidia.

Veras, aparte del régimen de estimación directa, que es el habitual y probablemente el que conoces de una manera parcial ya que es una ley muy extensa y complicada que dominan los profesionales del tema como mi padre, hay un régimen de tributación que es de estimación objetiva.

Es este régimen, por modulos, que se dice vulgarmente, hacienda te atribuye unos rendimientos íntegros en función de unos parámetros como la actividad y el número de empleados. Y tributas por la ganancia objetiva que se te haya asignado en base a tus parámetros.


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si, funciona muy distinto a como funciona la envidia.
> 
> Veras, aparte del régimen de estimación directa, que es el habitual y probablemente el que conoces de una manera parcial ya que es una ley muy extensa y complicada que dominan los profesionales del tema como mi padre, hay un régimen de tributación que es de estimación objetiva.
> 
> Es este régimen, por modulos, que se dice vulgarmente, hacienda te atribuye unos rendimientos íntegros en función de unos parámetros como la actividad y el número de empleados. Y tributas por la ganancia objetiva que se te haya asignado en base a tus parámetros.



Ya... Vamos que no tienes ni puta idea de hacer una declaración, dile al melón de tu padre, que la hostia de IRPF va a ser brutal, te vas a comer el 30 por ciento como un campeón.

Disfruta de tus 20000 netos en 12.

SUBNORMAL.


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Ya... Vamos que no tienes ni puta idea de hacer una declaración, dile al melón de tu padre, que la hostia de IRPF va a ser brutal, te vas a comer el 30 por ciento como un campeón.
> 
> Disfruta de tus 20000 netos en 12.
> 
> SUBNORMAL.



Una duda ¿Si me he dado de alta en régimen de estimación objetiva como y cuánto voy a tributar entonces?

Por contrastar opiniones


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Una duda ¿Si me he dado de alta en régimen de estimación objetiva como y cuánto voy a tributar entonces?
> 
> Por contrastar opiniones



Ahora te ayudo espera, si no sabes cómo funciona la renta.

Vete a un asesor fiscal de verdad que te vas a llevar un susto de cojones.


----------



## cohynetes (11 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Ahora te ayudo espera, si no sabes cómo funciona la renta.
> 
> Vete a un asesor fiscal de verdad que te vas a llevar un susto de cojones.



Dejalos que camelen,ya lo hemos hablado páginas atrás,paletos haciendo cuentas con autónomo a 60 euros y a módulos.


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si, funciona muy distinto a como funciona la envidia.
> 
> Veras, aparte del régimen de estimación directa, que es el habitual y probablemente el que conoces de una manera parcial ya que es una ley muy extensa y complicada que dominan los profesionales del tema como mi padre, hay un régimen de tributación que es de estimación objetiva.
> 
> Es este régimen, por modulos, que se dice vulgarmente, hacienda te atribuye unos rendimientos íntegros en función de unos parámetros como la actividad y el número de empleados. Y tributas por la ganancia objetiva que se te haya asignado en base a tus parámetros.



Envidia dudo que sea lo que te tiene nadie en el foro, lo que creo que tienen es morbo. El mismo morbo que los romanos que iban al circo cuando iban a ver los gladiadores luchando con las bestias o tiraban a los cristianos a los leones.
Ese morbo se alimenta de la alegría de no ser el desgraciado que está en la arena en ese momento, y más aún si pidió estar y pago por ello.
Todos quieren partirse la caja cuando llegue el momento de hacer las cuentas y veas que te la colaron como una casa, y te cobraron 30 de los que se gana el lumpen por mes por currar 12 horas por día, asumir el riesgo de tener empleados y del negocio para no tener vacaciones y sin pagas extras lo que da por hora menos de lo que ya ganaba tu charo empresaria. Todos se han dado cuenta que el que ha hecho un negocio cojonudo es el mayorista, y están esperando ver cuando el león muerda y te arranque la cabeza.
Vaya envidia.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## cohynetes (11 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Envidia dudo que sea lo que te tiene nadie en el foro, lo que creo que tienen es morbo. El mismo morbo que los romanos que iban al circo cuando iban a ver los gladiadores luchando con las bestias o tiraban a los cristianos a los leones.
> Ese morbo se alimenta de la alegría de no ser el desgraciado que está en la arena en ese momento, y más aún si pidió estar y pago por ello.
> Todos quieren partirse la caja cuando llegue el momento de hacer las cuentas y veas que te la colaron como una casa, y te cobraron 30 de los que se gana el lumpen por mes por currar 12 horas por día, asumir el riesgo de tener empleados y del negocio para no tener vacaciones y sin pagas extras lo que da por hora menos de lo que ya ganaba tu charo empresaria. Todos se han dado cuenta que el que ha hecho un negocio cojonudo es el mayorista, y están esperando ver cuando el león muerda y te arranque la cabeza.
> Vaya envidia.....
> ...



Si pierden dineros en unos meses intentará no contarlo para intentar colarle el traspaso de 3 estanterías por 30000 euros a alguien.

Aquí nunca nadie palma dinero y el mayorista es una ONG


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Envidia dudo que sea lo que te tiene nadie en el foro, lo que creo que tienen es morbo. El mismo morbo que los romanos que iban al circo cuando iban a ver los gladiadores luchando con las bestias o tiraban a los cristianos a los leones.
> Ese morbo se alimenta de la alegría de no ser el desgraciado que está en la arena en ese momento, y más aún si pidió estar y pago por ello.
> Todos quieren partirse la caja cuando llegue el momento de hacer las cuentas y veas que te la colaron como una casa, y te cobraron 30 de los que se gana el lumpen por mes por currar 12 horas por día, asumir el riesgo de tener empleados y del negocio para no tener vacaciones y sin pagas extras lo que da por hora menos de lo que ya ganaba tu charo empresaria. Todos se han dado cuenta que el que ha hecho un negocio cojonudo es el mayorista, y están esperando ver cuando el león muerda y te arranque la cabeza.
> Vaya envidia.....
> ...



Tampoco te des por aludido hombre, se lo decía a @sisar_vidal


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Dejalos que camelen,ya lo hemos hablado páginas atrás,paletos haciendo cuentas con autónomo a 60 euros y a módulos.



¿Ir por modulos es una cuestión de ser más paleto?

¿Por qué?


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Ahora te ayudo espera, si no sabes cómo funciona la renta.
> 
> Vete a un asesor fiscal de verdad que te vas a llevar un susto de cojones.



Sin problema, publicaré la cifras de los modelos con hacienda cuando llegue el momento


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Tampoco te des por aludido hombre, se lo decía a @sisar_vidal



Quien te dijo que me doy por aludido? 

Lo único que te podría envidiar es la inocencia que tenéis porque se vive feliz con ella, pero te vas a dar una ostia que te la van a quitar junto con el hígado de una sola vez, y lo más más triste que la larva se criará en un hogar destruido porque esto no sólo te va a costar los 30k, sino el matrimonio también. 
A veces se confunde la valentía con la ignorancia, y de valientes está lleno el cementerio.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Si pierden dineros en unos meses intentará no contarlo para intentar colarle el traspaso de 3 estanterías por 30000 euros a alguien.
> 
> Aquí nunca nadie palma dinero y el mayorista es una ONG



Concuerdo contigo en toda tu exposición, solo un punto discrepo. Y son los tiempos.
El dinero YA lo perdieron, NO lo van a perder.
Solo queda en el futuro el momento en el que se den cuenta....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Quien te dijo que me doy por aludido?
> 
> Lo único que te podría envidiar es la inocencia que tenéis porque se vive feliz con ella, pero te vas a dar una ostia que te la van a quitar junto con el hígado de una sola vez, y lo más más triste que la larva se criará en un hogar destruido porque esto no sólo te va a costar los 30k, sino el matrimonio también.
> A veces se confunde la valentía con la ignorancia, y de valientes está lleno el cementerio.
> ...



Yo a este no le doy más toques ni le ayudo más.

Me espero al hilo de divorcio y quiebra.

Me espero a los 4 años que haya dejado el foro porque se ha suicidado.


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Quien te dijo que me doy por aludido?
> 
> Lo único que te podría envidiar es la inocencia que tenéis porque se vive feliz con ella, pero te vas a dar una ostia que te la van a quitar junto con el hígado de una sola vez, y lo más más triste que la larva se criar en un hogar destruido porque esto no sólo te va a costar los 30k, sino el matrimonio también.
> A veces se confunde la valentía con la ignorancia, y de valientes está lleno el cementerio.
> ...



Te has dado tu por aludido contestando por otra persona. ¿Que pasa que eres su representante o algo?


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Yo a este no le doy más toques ni le ayudo más.
> 
> Me espero al hilo de divorcio y quiebra.
> 
> Me espero a los 4 años que haya dejado el foro porque se ha suicidado.



Ya pero ¿Cuanto voy a tributar entonces?


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Concuerdo contigo en toda tu exposición, solo un punto discrepo. Y son los tiempos.
> El dinero YA lo perdieron, NO lo van a perder.
> Solo queda en el futuro el momento en el que se den cuenta....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Si ¿Y si finalmente lo ganamos? ¿Y si pongo mi cara en el perfil del foro y acaban parodiandomela con una polla en la boca?

El what if amigo, ese es el meollo


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si ¿Y si finalmente lo ganamos? ¿Y si pongo mi cara en el perfil del foro y acaban parodiandomela con una polla en la boca?
> 
> El what if amigo, ese es el meollo



Lo de la polla en la boca se te ocurrió a ti, esto lo has comentado con tu terapeuta?
Pero bueno, ya te la puso el mayorista en el culo, es lógico que ahora te prepares mentalmente porque te tocará mamarla.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Te has dado tu por aludido contestando por otra persona. ¿Que pasa que eres su representante o algo?



Yo no contesto por otra persona, esto es un foro abierto y si quieres que no te contesten, escríbe por privado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo no contesto por otra persona, esto es un foro abierto y si quieres que no te contesten, escríbe por privado.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



No no, ábrete lo que quieras


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No no, ábrete lo que quieras



¿....? 
Mi abuela tiene un loro.



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## spica (11 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Ahora te ayudo espera, si no sabes cómo funciona la renta.
> 
> Vete a un asesor fiscal de verdad que te vas a llevar un susto de cojones.



Pero si dice que su suegro tiene una asesoría.


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya pero ¿Cuanto voy a tributar entonces?





spica dijo:


> Pero si dice que su suegro tiene una asesoría.



'Asesoría el subnormal' experto en no enterarse de las partes que se componen la declaración de la renta.

El pringao estará de frutero cuando su Chari se haya cansado (aka todas las tardes cuando el crío salga del cole).


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Oct 2021)

Exageráis muchísimo, no va a perder los 30000€.
Lo peor que le puede pasar es tener 3-4 meses de pérdidas leves.
Decidir vender y "regalar" el traspaso por 15000€.

Creo que ese es el peor escenario posible.


----------



## cohynetes (11 Oct 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Exageráis muchísimo, no va a perder los 30000€.
> Lo peor que le puede pasar es tener 3-4 meses de pérdidas leves.
> Decidir vender y "regalar" el traspaso por 15000€.
> 
> Creo que ese es el peor escenario posible.



Pero vamos a ver,que es una puta frutería,que son 4 estanterías que te lo monta hasta el rumano más tonto del barrio.

Quién cojones te va a pagar un traspaso si está la calle infestada de locales vacíos?


----------



## Charlatan (11 Oct 2021)

señor ten piedad del frutero,lo hizo sin intencion.......


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver,que es una puta frutería,que son 4 estanterías que te lo monta hasta el rumano más tonto del barrio.
> 
> Quién cojones te va a pagar un traspaso si está la calle infestada de locales vacíos?



Si, bueno, eso también lo podríamos aplicar a un montón de bares/cafeterías Paco de mierda y aún así se traspasan.

La gente valora un negocio con un "track récord" pasado.

No es lo mismo una frutería que acaba de abrir que una que lleva 20 años funcionando, tener un público fijo tiene un valor.


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2021)

Encontrar un gilipolla que pague 15.000 € por un traspaso cuando lo puede montar él por su cuenta con 5.000 y sin "enganche" con mayoristas no es fácil. Como mucho un traspaso se pagan entre 3 y 6 meses de rentabilidad demostrada y existencias si valen algo depreciadas a valor de compraventa en Wallapop....
Tan fácil como montar por 5.000 enfrente y quedarse con la clientela y no pagar nada poniendo el género a un 40% más barato y comprando el en el mercado por la mañana. Ese sí es el peor escenario posible, y un Pakistaní lo hace ......

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver,que es una puta frutería,que son 4 estanterías que te lo monta hasta el rumano más tonto del barrio.
> 
> Quién cojones te va a pagar un traspaso si está la calle infestada de locales vacíos?



Un negocio no vale lo que vale su inmovilizado material, vale los beneficios que pueda generar.

El número de estanterías es lo de menos, lo importante es la cantidad de existencias que pase por esas estanterías.

Dicho esto tenemos aproximadamente 180 cajas de fruta verdura y hortaliza expuestas en estanterías normalmente. Casi todo se vacía en un solo día.


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> 'Asesoría el subnormal' experto en no enterarse de las partes que se componen la declaración de la renta.
> 
> El pringao estará de frutero cuando su Chari se haya cansado (aka todas las tardes cuando el crío salga del cole).



Esa asesoría es de las más exitosas de la ciudad porque el asesor, aparte de asesor fiscal, es agente de aduanas, ha presidido una entidad financiera y ha dirigido una naviera. 

Ha intervenido en centenares de traspasos de negocios, herencias, creación de empresas, liquidacion de empresas, contabilidad de sociedades, pleitos con hacienda, asuntos laborales... no me cabe ninguna duda de que estoy mejor asesorado por mi padre que por un tal sisar_vidal que sabe como funciona la declaración de la renta pero no me lo quiere explicar ni ayudarme más.


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Esa asesoría es de las más exitosas de la ciudad porque el asesor, aparte de asesor fiscal, es agente de aduanas, ha presidido una entidad financiera y ha dirigido una naviera.
> 
> Ha intervenido en centenares de traspasos de negocios, herencias, creación de empresas, liquidacion de empresas, contabilidad de sociedades, pleitos con hacienda, asuntos laborales... no me cabe ninguna duda de que estoy mejor asesorado por mi padre que por un tal sisar_vidal que sabe como funciona la declaración de la renta pero no me lo quiere explicar ni ayudarme más.



Es IRON MAN.


Cállate la boca, anda. En la ciudad paco de mierda puede ser el rey, pero en cualquier sitio con una población superior a 10 mil habitantes es un discapacitado como su hijo.

Ya cansas, disfruta de tu vida de frutero, que te la han metido hasta el fondo, pringao.


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver,que es una puta frutería,que son 4 estanterías que te lo monta hasta el rumano más tonto del barrio.
> 
> Quién cojones te va a pagar un traspaso si está la calle infestada de locales vacíos?



El tonto del barrio.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Esa asesoría es de las más exitosas de la ciudad porque el asesor, aparte de asesor fiscal, es agente de aduanas, ha presidido una entidad financiera y ha dirigido una naviera.
> 
> Ha intervenido en centenares de traspasos de negocios, herencias, creación de empresas, liquidacion de empresas, contabilidad de sociedades, pleitos con hacienda, asuntos laborales... no me cabe ninguna duda de que estoy mejor asesorado por mi padre que por un tal sisar_vidal que sabe como funciona la declaración de la renta pero no me lo quiere explicar ni ayudarme más.



Joder, o sea que tu padre debe tener un par de millones de euros en el banco, supongo.

Joder, siendo así debería ayudarte a montar algo con el que te puedas ganar mejor la vida.


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Oct 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Joder, o sea que tu padre debe tener un par de millones de euros en el banco, supongo.
> 
> Joder, siendo así debería ayudarte a montar algo con el que te puedas ganar mejor la vida.



Creo que tu concepto de exitoso, no es el suyo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Oct 2021)

Presidir una entidad financiera y dirigir una naviera son palabras mayores, eso solo lo habrán hecho unas cuantas personas en toda España...


----------



## cohynetes (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Esa asesoría es de las más exitosas de la ciudad porque el asesor, aparte de asesor fiscal, es agente de aduanas, ha presidido una entidad financiera y ha dirigido una naviera.
> 
> Ha intervenido en centenares de traspasos de negocios, herencias, creación de empresas, liquidacion de empresas, contabilidad de sociedades, pleitos con hacienda, asuntos laborales... no me cabe ninguna duda de que estoy mejor asesorado por mi padre que por un tal sisar_vidal que sabe como funciona la declaración de la renta pero no me lo quiere explicar ni ayudarme más.



Joder seguro que apareció en los papeles de pandora y vas a módulos para blanquear


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Joder seguro que apareció en los papeles de pandora y vas a módulos para blanquear



Venga, dejad de vacilar al pobre sucnormal


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Oct 2021)

Y te digo esto desde el respeto, por qué precisamente odio la gente que le llama troll a otros sin sentido, a mí mismo me lo han llamado.

Pero en serio, me cortocircuita el cerebro imaginar al hijo del expresidente de una entidad financiera y exmanager de una naviera montando una frutería de barrio que aspira a generar 3000-4000€ limpios al mes en el mejor caso.

No digo que no sea cierto, pero me choca.


----------



## cohynetes (11 Oct 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Y te digo esto desde el respecto, por qué precisamente odio la gente que le llama troll a otros sin sentido, a mí mismo me lo han llamado.
> 
> Pero en serio, me cortocircuita el cerebro imaginar al hijo del expresidente de una entidad financiera y exmanager de una naviera montando una frutería de barrio que aspira a generar 3000-4000€ limpios al mes en el mejor caso.
> 
> No digo que no sea cierto, pero me choca.



Esto no lo sabíamos,era el capítulo piloto de la segunda temporada


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Oct 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Y te digo esto desde el respecto, por qué precisamente odio la gente que le llama troll a otros sin sentido, a mí mismo me lo han llamado.
> 
> Pero en serio, me cortocircuita el cerebro imaginar al hijo del expresidente de una entidad financiera y exmanager de una naviera montando una frutería de barrio que aspira a generar 3000-4000€ limpios al mes en el mejor caso.
> 
> No digo que no sea cierto, pero me choca.



A ver qué paja mental te haces, es un tarao de pueblo, con Chari con aspiraciones a empresaria y padre con gestoría paco de mierda en pueblo proceresco.


No son los koplovich.


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Esa asesoría es de las más exitosas de la ciudad porque el asesor, aparte de asesor fiscal, es agente de aduanas, ha presidido una entidad financiera y ha dirigido una naviera.
> 
> Ha intervenido en centenares de traspasos de negocios, herencias, creación de empresas, liquidacion de empresas, contabilidad de sociedades, pleitos con hacienda, asuntos laborales... no me cabe ninguna duda de que estoy mejor asesorado por mi padre que por un tal sisar_vidal que sabe como funciona la declaración de la renta pero no me lo quiere explicar ni ayudarme más.



Lo que estas haciendo tú pequeño rufián, si es que tu padre es tan encumbrado asesor, preparando con tu cursito de marketing en la Cámara local, de preparar el argumentario de venta para engañar a 4 empleados infelices de algún cliente de tu padre.

Imagino la conversacion:

- Nene, Don Paco se quiere jubilar y las hijas no quieren seguir con el negocio.
Despedir gente le va a hacer perder todo después de la pandemia, mira como puedes montar un verso creíble para venderle la burra a los empleados de que se queden con esa bazofia y así evita pagar el despido.
Ya le digo que te quedas con el 20% de lo que venda cada "traspaso" así te ganas la vida que en el despacho solo distraes a la gente. A ver si rentabilizas el master de marketing que te pagamos en Madrid en la gran escuela de negocios y que me impidió irme de putas un año 

- Si papi, pero como no tengo ni puta idea de las objeciones que me pueden (no puse la calle más que las tascas) poner voy a inventar una performance en un foro para que me den información, voy a ir a Burbuja así me dan el trabajo hecho.
También hablo con el banco para que les firme personales y nos ganamos una comisión.

- Bien hecho hijo, así se hace.

Otra ostia peor que la de la frutería, porque los paletos que llevan una frutería son tan paletos que ni saben de lo que les vas a hablar.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Joder, o sea que tu padre debe tener un par de millones de euros en el banco, supongo.
> 
> Joder, siendo así debería ayudarte a montar algo con el que te puedas ganar mejor la vida.



En el banco no, pero de patrimonio empresarial e inmobiliario algo más si tiene


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo que estas haciendo tú pequeño rufián, si es que tu padre es tan encumbrado asesor, preparando con tu cursito de marketing en la Cámara local, de preparar el argumentario de venta para engañar a 4 empleados infelices de algún cliente de tu padre.
> 
> Imagino la conversacion:
> 
> ...



Creo que sobrestimas al conforero


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Y te digo esto desde el respeto, por qué precisamente odio la gente que le llama troll a otros sin sentido, a mí mismo me lo han llamado.
> 
> Pero en serio, me cortocircuita el cerebro imaginar al hijo del expresidente de una entidad financiera y exmanager de una naviera montando una frutería de barrio que aspira a generar 3000-4000€ limpios al mes en el mejor caso.
> 
> No digo que no sea cierto, pero me choca.



La fruteria es de mi mujer, no mía 

Yo trabajo por cuenta ajena en entidad financiera.

Y siempre me han dado la educación de ganarme las cosas por mí mismo hasta heredar, nunca me han dado caprichos innecesarios


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Y te digo esto desde el respeto, por qué precisamente odio la gente que le llama troll a otros sin sentido, a mí mismo me lo han llamado.
> 
> Pero en serio, me cortocircuita el cerebro imaginar al hijo del expresidente de una entidad financiera y exmanager de una naviera montando una frutería de barrio que aspira a generar 3000-4000€ limpios al mes en el mejor caso.
> 
> No digo que no sea cierto, pero me choca.



Y que la mujer sea una frutera.....me encanta este país sin clasismos. Muy increíble....
Pero lo único que tiene creíble este hilo es que el OP es una calabaza y la mujer si debe tener buenos melones.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Creo que sobrestimas al conforero



O el subestima nuestra inteligencia, no me puedo creer que un padre asesor con un poco de camino recorrido, haya creado un hijo tan paleto. Sólo conozco un caso similar, y es que los padres se divorciaron siendo pequeño el inútil y así lo crío la madre...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Joder seguro que apareció en los papeles de pandora y vas a módulos para blanquear



Los módulos son un sistema legal para tributar de una forma. Te beneficie o te perjudique.


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> O el subestima nuestra inteligencia, no me puedo creer que un padre asesor con un poco de camino recorrido, haya creado un hijo tan paleto. Sólo conozco un caso similar, y es que los padres se divorciaron siendo pequeño el inútil y así lo crío la madre...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Sólo es un retrasado


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Y que la mujer sea una frutera.....me encanta este país sin clasismos. Muy increíble....
> Pero lo único que tiene creíble este hilo es que el OP es una calabaza y la mujer si debe tener buenos melones.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



No soy clasista, creo más bien en el valor de las personas. Para mi, nadie se ubica en ninguna clase social, cada persona es única e irrepetible.


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No soy clasista, creo más bien en el valor de las personas. Para mi, nadie se ubica en ninguna clase social, cada persona es única e irrepetible.



Bueno mira @calopez buscate mejores trolls.


----------



## olympus1 (11 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



Me quedo con el último párrafo: fruta de calidad y mucha simpatía. Es la única baza contra la frutería de los paquis que arrasan: ni suelen tener fruta buena ni son simpáticos


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Oct 2021)

Eso es cierto, yo ahí soy claramente racista.
Me daría asco comprarle fruta a un paki sabiendo lo cerdos que son.
Sería incapaz, aún que sea más barato.
Siempre a un español antes.



olympus1 dijo:


> Me quedo con el último párrafo: fruta de calidad y mucha simpatía. Es la única baza contra la frutería de los paquis que arrasan: ni suelen tener fruta buena ni son simpáticos


----------



## Lombroso (11 Oct 2021)

Yo lo veo de la siguiente manera: tu mujer (y tú) os habéis convertido en un franquiciado. Como sabrás, dependiendo de la franquicia se firma un acuerdo u otro, pero todos suelen incluir el canon de entrada y un royalty en función de ingresos, amén de estar obligado a ser suministrado por el franquiciador. Cumplís al 100% los requisitos, incluso os obligan a fijar un determinado precio de venta, aunque lo hagan de manera indirecta. 

Generalmente, las personas adquieren las franquicias porque les aportan el know-how y la marca. En vuestro caso, únicamente os lleváis el paquete de clientela, que no es poco, pero poco más. Tenéis más libertad, sí, pero no es lo mismo ser el franquiciado de la Frutería Pepe que el de un 100 Montaditos.

Habéis, por ende, adquirido una franquicia. ¿Es mal negocio? Para el franquiciador es cojonudo, para vosotros, si os va bien, también, pero como dije hace unos días, os equivocáis gravemente al pensar que el que tu mujer sea autónoma solo supone un poco más de trabajo que cuando era asalariada. En mi opinión, os ha podido el miedo de abrir por vuestra cuenta en otro sitio, o tal vez la pereza. Por cierto, esta misma mañana he ido a la frutería, me he gastado 18 euros en bastante fruta y verdura y han tardado aproximadamente quince minutos en servirme.


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Yo lo veo de la siguiente manera: tu mujer (y tú) os habéis convertido en un franquiciado. Como sabrás, dependiendo de la franquicia se firma un acuerdo u otro, pero todos suelen incluir el canon de entrada y un royalty en función de ingresos, amén de estar obligado a ser suministrado por el franquiciador. Cumplís al 100% los requisitos, incluso os obligan a fijar un determinado precio de venta, aunque lo hagan de manera indirecta.
> 
> Generalmente, las personas adquieren las franquicias porque les aportan el know-how y la marca. En vuestro caso, únicamente os lleváis el paquete de clientela, que no es poco, pero poco más. Tenéis más libertad, sí, pero no es lo mismo ser el franquiciado de la Frutería Pepe que el de un 100 Montaditos.
> 
> Habéis, por ende, adquirido una franquicia. ¿Es mal negocio? Para el franquiciador es cojonudo, para vosotros, si os va bien, también, pero como dije hace unos días, os equivocáis gravemente al pensar que el que tu mujer sea autónoma solo supone un poco más de trabajo que cuando era asalariada. En mi opinión, os ha podido el miedo de abrir por vuestra cuenta en otro sitio, o tal vez la pereza. Por cierto, esta misma mañana he ido a la frutería, me he gastado 18 euros en bastante fruta y verdura y han tardado aproximadamente quince minutos en servirme.



¿15 minutos?!!!!

Menudos vagos eso se puede hacer en 2 minutos


----------



## OBDC (12 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> ¿15 minutos?!!!!
> 
> Menudos vagos eso se puede hacer en 2 minutos



Claro, porque así atiendes más gente de la que tiene el barrio....
Si lo atendieron en 15 minutos, es porque no entra un alma.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Dr Strangelove (12 Oct 2021)

Su puta madre con el hilo de la frutería y el higo podrido de su mujer.
A tomar por culo ya en el ignore.


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Oct 2021)

aaai chacho loh malacatonehhhh


----------



## OBDC (12 Oct 2021)

Denunciado por preguntar a la frutera si tiene los melones duros


Jose Antonio frutales, conocido en su barrio como “el acosador lingüístico”, y que se encontraba a la espera de juicio, ha vuelto a ser denunciado, ya es la tercera vez que la frutera lo denuncia. Podemos hablar de un claro ejemplo de reincidente. Hemos tenido la oportunidad de hablar con...



www.cabronews.com



















Prueba los melones de la frutera - Tetonas


Mientras estaba de compras, se fijó en el puesto de frutas, pero sobre todo por lo guapa y sexy que era la frutera. La chica empezó a presumir de producto, pero él solo podía fijarse en sus dos melones. Ella se dio cuenta de como la miraba y al final, le dejó probarlos, pero en un polvazo que...




www.pornogratisx.net





Venga, va. Hoy llegamos a los 1.000


----------



## loquesubebaja (12 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> 850 de caja son 17 clientes gastando 5 euros por compra cada hora.
> 
> Es 1 cliente cada 3,5 minutos gastando 5 euros.



A ver todo depende de la calidad del género y de la clientela. Mi gasto mensual en frutería será unos 150 euros. Ire unas 6 veces al mes. Buen género y precios acordes. Tomates no bajan de 5euros kilo por ejemplo, y así aguacates, mangos, puerros, naranjas, ciruelas etc. Ah, y variantes y encurtidos de calidad en botes. Hay como 5 fruterías en 300 metros y siempre voy a la misma.


----------



## javiwell (12 Oct 2021)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> A ver todo depende de la calidad del género y de la clientela. Mi gasto mensual en frutería será unos 150 euros. Ire unas 6 veces al mes. Buen género y precios acordes. Tomates no bajan de 5euros kilo por ejemplo, y así aguacates, mangos, puerros, naranjas, ciruelas etc. Ah, y variantes y encurtidos de calidad en botes. Hay como 5 fruterías en 300 metros y siempre voy a la misma.



¿Por qué acudes siempre a la misma?

Mera costumbre?
Está mas cerca?
Suele tener mejor calidad y precio?
Prefieres que te atienda una persona en concreto?

Muchas gracias, tus opiniones nos ayudan a mejorar


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> ¿Por qué acudes siempre a la misma?
> 
> Mera costumbre?
> Está mas cerca?
> ...



Por la frutera, tu mejor va a acabar con el coño como el tomate.


----------



## loquesubebaja (12 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> ¿Por qué acudes siempre a la misma?
> 
> Mera costumbre?
> Está mas cerca?
> ...



Genero de calidad.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Oct 2021)

Por fin me ha ignorado el fracasado este.


----------



## OBDC (12 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Por fin me ha ignorado el fracasado este.



Ostras, me quedo solo troleando al troll?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Oct 2021)

Empezamos con facturaciones de 1000€ diarios como mínimo.

Ahora empieza a hablar de 850€ y de que ya hay meses que calcula que serán 650€

Lo de 60€ de irpf de módulos me parece extraño, habiendo visto los parámetros para calcular el módulo


----------



## OBDC (12 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Empezamos con facturaciones de 1000€ diarios como mínimo.
> 
> Ahora empieza a hablar de 850€ y de que ya hay meses que calcula que serán 650€
> 
> Lo de 60€ de irpf de módulos me parece extraño, habiendo visto los parámetros para calcular el módulo



De los módulos no tengo idea, creía que hacienda los habían quitado porque era un coladero.
Me puedes ilustrar como funcionan?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## cohynetes (12 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> De los módulos no tengo idea, creía que hacienda los habían quitado porque era un coladero.
> Me puedes ilustrar como funcionan?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Según tu epígrafe de negocio,metros de local,trabajadores y vehículos pagas más o menos.
La estimación objetiva aún se usa mucho en paletos que no saben hacer ni un número.
Creo que este fin de año lo quitan


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Oct 2021)

> Suministros 100 aprox



Si os quejáis por vicio y porque sois unos derrochones

Si una frutería con la luz encendidad 12 horas y las neveras y las cámaras encendidas todo el día sólo paga 100€ al mes (encima teniendo tarifa eléctrica de comercio), qué coño hacéis en casa para pagar facturas de 200€?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> De los módulos no tengo idea, creía que hacienda los habían quitado porque era un coladero.
> Me puedes ilustrar como funcionan?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto











Epígrafe IAE: 641. Comercio al por menor de frutas, verduras, hortalizas y tubérculos. Estimación Objetiva. Impuesto Sobre la Renta.


Epígrafe IAE: 641. Comercio al por menor de frutas, verduras, hortalizas y tubérculos. Estimación Objetiva. Impuesto Sobre la Renta.




www.supercontable.com





Al final tributas por como mínimo *16.867,67 euros*


12450​19%​2365,5​4.417,67​24%​1060,2408​Año3425,7408​Mes285,4784​


----------



## javiwell (13 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Epígrafe IAE: 641. Comercio al por menor de frutas, verduras, hortalizas y tubérculos. Estimación Objetiva. Impuesto Sobre la Renta.
> 
> 
> Epígrafe IAE: 641. Comercio al por menor de frutas, verduras, hortalizas y tubérculos. Estimación Objetiva. Impuesto Sobre la Renta.
> ...




No es exactamente así la cuenta. El módulo tiene una sería de factores correctores, reducciones y recargos con lo que se queda en 16.184 euros en nuestro caso.

A la hora de hacer la declaración de la renta los primeros 5.500 son el mínimo personal exento de impuestos, hay que restarlo a esos 16.184

Además hay una hija, motivo por el cual nos deducimos 1.400 euros mi mujer y 1.400 en nuestras respectivas declaraciones de la renta individuales aproximadamente.

Al final tributará como si ganara 9.316 euros al año que tributan al 19 por cien, no un 19 y un 24 del módulo así a lo bruto.

Con todo ello, a mi mujer le van a retener 485,55 euros al trimestre, lo que son 161,85 al mes. Lo de los 60 que puse era porque me sonaba esa cifra de mis conversaciones pero efectivamente es 160 ya lo he aclarado.


----------



## javiwell (13 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si os quejáis por vicio y porque sois unos derrochones
> 
> Si una frutería con la luz encendidad 12 horas y las neveras y las cámaras encendidas todo el día sólo paga 100€ al mes (encima teniendo tarifa eléctrica de comercio), qué coño hacéis en casa para pagar facturas de 200€?



En la fruteria no se ponen lavadoras, ni se enciende el horno, la plancha, las placas de inducción, la televisión, los ordenadores, la campaña extractora.

Hay una única estancia iluminada en la tienda y no todo el día puesto que entra la luz natural.

La cámara de frío, no está encendida las 24 horas. En horario de apertura esta normalmente apagada y la fruta expuesta fuera de la cámara. De noche se activa.

En verano se le da más caña a la cámara pero tampoco son veranos muy cálidos en el norte. En invierno chupa poca luz, calcula cómo 3 o 4 neveras de casa.


----------



## javiwell (13 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Según tu epígrafe de negocio,metros de local,trabajadores y vehículos pagas más o menos.
> La estimación objetiva aún se usa mucho en paletos que no saben hacer ni un número.
> Creo que este fin de año lo quitan



Se usa sobretodo cuando se estima que se tributará menos por el régimen de estimación indirecta que por el régimen de estimación directa.

Tratar de tributar menos y con arreglo a la ley vigente no es de paletos, de paletos es pensar que un régimen tributario se diseñó para los paletos.


----------



## Lombroso (13 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Empezamos con facturaciones de 1000€ diarios como mínimo.
> 
> Ahora empieza a hablar de 850€ y de que ya hay meses que calcula que serán 650€
> 
> Lo de 60€ de irpf de módulos me parece extraño, habiendo visto los parámetros para calcular el módulo



También empezó como frutería y ahora ya es ultramarinos. De hecho, de una lista que puso el OP de productos, casi la mitad no tenían nada que ver con fruta y verdura. A ver si la semana que viene ya es un Media Markt.


----------



## javiwell (13 Oct 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> También empezó como frutería y ahora ya es ultramarinos. De hecho, de una lista que puso el OP de productos, casi la mitad no tenían nada que ver con fruta y verdura. A ver si la semana que viene ya es un Media Markt.



Eso ya lo explique también, en el cartel pone fruteria, en la licencia municipal alimentación y ultramarinos.

Aproximadamente, el 70 por cien de lo que se factura son frutas verduras y hortalizas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Oct 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> También empezó como frutería y ahora ya es ultramarinos. De hecho, de una lista que puso el OP de productos, casi la mitad no tenían nada que ver con fruta y verdura. A ver si la semana que viene ya es un Media Markt.



Espero que no 

No vaya a ser que su mujer sea Irene Montero


----------



## javiwell (13 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Espero que no
> 
> No vaya a ser que su mujer sea Irene Montero



A esa zorra no la toco yo ni con un palo


----------



## asiqué (13 Oct 2021)

En la fruteria de barrio que frecuento hoy tenian magdalenas integrales y similares donde antes habia legumbres a granel.


----------



## OBDC (13 Oct 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> En la fruteria de barrio que frecuento hoy tenian magdalenas integrales y similares donde antes habia legumbres a granel.



Una buena evolución de una frutería es a productos aludables, ecológicos y de cercanía garantizada. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## asiqué (13 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Una buena evolución de una frutería es a productos aludables, ecológicos y de cercanía garantizada.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



pues no se hasta que punto unas magdalenas integrales son mas sanas que unas alubias pintas…


----------



## asiqué (13 Oct 2021)

o estan viendo que el futuro pasa por vender porquerias por que cocinar legumbres es de fachas


----------



## OBDC (13 Oct 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> pues no se hasta que punto unas magdalenas integrales son mas sanas que unas alubias pintas…



Mejores que las de Mercarroña industrializadas seguro.
Hay tanta necesidad de encontrar productos confiables en cuanto a calidad, procesos y procedencia que se de casos de gente con huertas "semiurbanas" que hacen proveeduria a restauración y familias que compran por encargo y están sacando muy buen dinero. Eso sí, curran y mucho.
En el caso de este restaurante, todo lo que se incorpora a los platos que se sirven, sale de su propia huerta.








Barraca de Toni Montoliu


Una finestra oberta a l'Horta · An open window to the Huerta de Valencia




www.barracatonimontoliu.com




Tienen más gente esperando hueco que un restaurante con estrellas Michelin.
Eso sí, no eliges lo que comes es como cuando ibas a la casa de tu abuela a comer; comes lo que te sirven. 


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## pocoyo82 (13 Oct 2021)

Ahora que estamos con el tema de la frutería, no sé si os acordareis aquí en Valencia que ahora en fallas no se quemó la media luna mora porque les ofendía. Da la causalidad que vivo al lado y claro, en el barrio ha corrido la voz (me lo dijo mi mujer tras venir de la peluquería) de que fue el frutero de la calle de atrás fue el que se quejó a la falla y llamo a la asociación de moritos, pues se está comiendo ahora él la fruta porque salvo los 4 podemitas no va ya casi nadie a comprarle. Este también vendía 1000€ al día por lo que se ve


----------



## cohynetes (14 Oct 2021)

pocoyo82 dijo:


> Ahora que estamos con el tema de la frutería, no sé si os acordareis aquí en Valencia que ahora en fallas no se quemó la media luna mora porque les ofendía. Da la causalidad que vivo al lado y claro, en el barrio ha corrido la voz (me lo dijo mi mujer tras venir de la peluquería) de que fue el frutero de la calle de atrás fue el que se quejó a la falla y llamo a la asociación de moritos, pues se está comiendo ahora él la fruta porque salvo los 4 podemitas no va ya casi nadie a comprarle. Este también vendía 1000€ al día por lo que se ve



Pero el suegro también tenía el bufete mas importante que cuatrecasas y tiene a la hija de frutera porque no quiere la herencia?


----------



## OBDC (14 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pero el suegro también tenía el bufete mas importante que cuatrecasas y tiene a la hija de frutera porque no quiere la herencia?



Redondeando la idea, la frutera es la hija del mayorista. Faltó que el listo cuente que en realidad es una experiencia piloto para ver si pueden hacer su imperio MacMelones y publicitando un resultado fantástico en el foro las franquicias se las sacan de las manos!!
Me quedó claro cuando dijo "un autónomo no tiene nómina, es su resultado". Vendehumos preparando el discurso de venta de su MacMelones. Como si un autónomo le fuera rentable trabajar 12 horas al día 270 días al año y no ganar ni un salario mínimo en proporción a la hora y si fuera real lo que dice no le diría a su mujer que para ganar la misma mierda se vaya a trabajar a otra fruteria si esta cierra?...

Que tío más listo para desarrollar el negocio familiar del suegro. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (14 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pero el suegro también tenía el bufete mas importante que cuatrecasas y tiene a la hija de frutera porque no quiere la herencia?



Querrás decir la nuera


----------



## javiwell (14 Oct 2021)

Ingresos del lunes 870 euros

Martes festivo 

Miercoles 930 euros de ingresos

Los clientes con segunda residencia vuelven y tienen hambre


----------



## OBDC (14 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ingresos del lunes 870 euros
> 
> Martes festivo
> 
> ...



600 € de promedio diario.....seguimos en caída libre de los 1000 € originales....
Supongo que el hambre no depende de si es festivo o no, será pareja todo el año...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (14 Oct 2021)

Shhhh....lo estamos intentando pero no hay foma.
Buscamos que ponga una foto testimonial para demostrar que existe pero no lo conseguimos todavía, pero vamos camino....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (16 Oct 2021)

Como fue el viernes y sábado?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## C.J. (16 Oct 2021)

En primer lugar felicitar al OP por dar el paso.

Dicho esto, has venido a postear a un foro de casapapis comedoritos, no esperes más que mensajes negativos.

Por otro lado he leido las 61 páginas y te animo a seguir poniendo la evolución.


----------



## javiwell (16 Oct 2021)

C.J. dijo:


> En primer lugar felicitar al OP por dar el paso.
> 
> Dicho esto, has venido a postear a un foro de casapapis comedoritos, no esperes más que mensajes negativos.
> 
> Por otro lado he leido las 61 páginas y te animo a seguir poniendo la evolución.



Seguiré poniendo información pero tampoco quiero poner un resumen de cada día para no ser monótono.

Haré un resumen de como ha ido el primer mes cuando acabe octubre para entonces tendré un resultado mensual


----------



## javiwell (17 Oct 2021)

Calrosoc dijo:


> Ha comprado Comprar Fruta Y Verdura fresca Online - La Fruteria ?



Nunca lo he probado aunque, si es solo tienda on-line, supongo que el genero es el del supermercado, es decir, lo que está en la gran cadena de producción (mar de plástico y tal)

Por otra parte un pedido mínimo de 39 euros es una cantidad muy considerable de perecederos en casa a no ser que sea fruta tropical y frutas del bosque. Para familias numerosas puede ser pero sino, a ver quién se come todo eso.

Una idea que me ronda la cabeza es hacer envíos a domicilio siempre y cuando se pidan en físicamente en la tienda y con un pedido mínimo de 25 y un radio de actuación de un km. Aunque me temo que acabaríamos subiendo sacos de patatas y cebollas por escaleras como cabrones para ganar solo un poquito más


----------



## Chortina Premium (17 Oct 2021)

Por lo que leo os va bastante bien, me alegro que se así.


----------



## javiwell (17 Oct 2021)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Por lo que leo os va bastante bien, me alegro que se así.



Lo que estamos comprobando es que en un mes flojo, no el más flojo del año pero flojo; los resultados doblan un smi después de haber restado 833 euros en concepto de pago de precio de traspaso.

Octubre está siendo un mes anormalmente soleado. La gente elige los días de sol para comer fuera y para escaparse al pueblo y las ventas se resienten un poco, en torno al 20 por cien.

En cambio, en cuanto viene fin de semana de lluvias y frío, se dispara la caja en ventas de chorizo, patata, cebolla, ajo, repollo, pimiento... la gente cocina en casa y come en familia o con amigos.

Con estas cifras vemos que el negocio (independientemente del pago del traspaso) está entre los 2.600 euros de ganancia después de impuestos en agosto y los 3.800 en diciembre. Durante 3 años reservaremos 833 euros mensuales para pagar el traspaso, lo haremos más cómodamente y con mejores ganancias que un smi sin más aspiraciones.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Oct 2021)

Un par de ideas que no sé si alguien te ha comentado:

1- Vender frutos secos naturales sin tostar ni salar. A granel. Hay esos dispensadores en formato tubo que son muy cómodos para los compradores.
Los frutos secos son un producto "caro" y seguramente tengas un buen margen. Ya no hablo del pistacho iraní por ejemplo, pero los frutos secos a granel, sin tostar ni salar, son una fuente nutritiva de 1er orden y mucha gente los valora. 

2- Vender legumbres cocidas. Hay que cocerlas a primera hora de la mañana, pero si tienes un cuenco con lentejas-alubias-garbanzos a ti te sale por 2 euros y la gente (que no tiene tiempo de cocinar), le es muy cómodo pedir 250 gramos de garbanzos y pagar 2 o 3 euros y así ahorrarse la cocina. 
Con 3 cuencos a lo mejor podrías tener un par de kilos de cada cosa. Creo que unos 50 euros limpios se podría sacar con ello.

Yo tengo cerca de mi casa 2 fruterías y acabo siempre a la que tiene legumbres cocidas pq siempre me sacan de un apuro.


----------



## asiqué (18 Oct 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> Un par de ideas que no sé si alguien te ha comentado:
> 
> 1- Vender frutos secos naturales sin tostar ni salar. A granel. Hay esos dispensadores en formato tubo que son muy cómodos para los compradores.
> Los frutos secos son un producto "caro" y seguramente tengas un buen margen. Ya no hablo del pistacho iraní por ejemplo, pero los frutos secos a granel, sin tostar ni salar, son una fuente nutritiva de 1er orden y mucha gente los valora.
> ...



lo de las legumbres se resuelve teniendo siempre los tarros en casa, yo no uso otras que no sean en tarro.
No he visto nunca lo que comentas por mi zona pero es curioso, supongo que la tecnica viene de antaño


----------



## Rauxa (18 Oct 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> lo de las legumbres se resuelve teniendo siempre los tarros en casa, yo no uso otras que no sean en tarro.
> No he visto nunca lo que comentas por mi zona pero es curioso, supongo que la tecnica viene de antaño



Está claro que lo de las legumbres cocidas es más propio de las tiendas que hacen comida para llevar.
Mi tío que tiene una carnicería hace años que se dedica a vender legumbres cocidas y se saca esos 50 euros al día. 

Sí que hay mucha gente que tiene tarros siempre en la despensa, pero nada que ver con las legumbres cocidas ese mismo día. Yo siempre tengo algun tarro en casa "por si acaso", pero termino comprando la legumbre recién cocida. Nada que ver.
Y la gente, cuando está comprando fruta o verdura, si ve en ese momento esa legumbre (aunque tenga tarros en casa), tiende a comprarlas. PAra ellos mismos o incluso para los niños para ese mismo día. Tendemos a pensar que algo es más sano por el simple hecho de estar recién hecho y eso sin contar, que los tarros, aunque realmente sean naturales, no deja de ser algo hecho a lo mejor la semana pasada y que siempre llevarán "algo" extra.


----------



## euromelon (18 Oct 2021)

Calrosoc dijo:


> Ha comprado Comprar Fruta Y Verdura fresca Online - La Fruteria ?



Me cago en tu purísima madre


----------



## euromelon (18 Oct 2021)

Putisima quise decir @Calrosoc 

@Ederto


----------



## javiwell (18 Oct 2021)

Ya tiene una empleada en nómina, una nomina más serían 1.650 euros más a tiempo completo.

Eso supondría no trabajar en la tienda pero ganar entre 1.000 y 2.000 euros al mes.

A ver si terminas ya la carrera y empiezas a postear comentarios más ilustrados


----------



## OBDC (18 Oct 2021)

Los 900 € se van en el pago de la mensualidad del traspaso....
Se compró el título de"jefa" en 30.000 pavos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



No hay nada mejor que trolear a un trol.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Oct 2021)

Empresarios no, *empresaurios*.


----------



## sisar_vidal (18 Oct 2021)

Mañana la facturación será de 300


----------



## Lombroso (18 Oct 2021)

Lo que dije al principio del hilo, cambiar una situación de asalariada con una ganancia de 1.300 € mensuales, por esclavizarse de autónomo a cambio del doble.


----------



## C.J. (18 Oct 2021)

El OP ha cometido un error: pedir opinión en un foro dónde lo más que han emprendido sus foreros es en el apuntar en la lista de la nevera los Doritos para que se los compre su mamá.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Oct 2021)

Ahora os toca trimestre, imagino que ya te habrá comentado tu padre lo del 19% de retención sobre el precio del alquiler.

Si tus números son verídicos yo los veo bien, los negocios ya no dan tanto margen como antes pero es lo que hay...Además tu sector apenas compite con internet, menos de lo que pensamos con las grandes superficies y ofrece cierto blindaje antes situaciones "chungas". Esa seguridad también cuenta.

No se si pagas IVA al 4% o recargo de equivalencia, pero en cualquier caso ese es el super extra de las fruterías.

Que vaya bien la cosa.


----------



## OBDC (18 Oct 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No hay nada mejor que trolear a un trol.





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (18 Oct 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ahora os toca trimestre, imagino que ya te habrá comentado tu padre lo del 19% de retención sobre el precio del alquiler.
> 
> Si tus números son verídicos yo los veo bien, los negocios ya no dan tanto margen como antes pero es lo que hay...Además tu sector apenas compite con internet, menos de lo que pensamos con las grandes superficies y ofrece cierto blindaje antes situaciones "chungas". Esa seguridad también cuenta.
> 
> ...



Si ya tenemos en cuenta lo del alquiler y la retención

El iva soportado de existencias al 4% más recargo de equivalencia del 0,5%. No repercutimos IVA.

Existencias al 4,5% y las demás cosas como la luz su iva al 21%


----------



## javiwell (18 Oct 2021)

C.J. dijo:


> El OP ha cometido un error: pedir opinión en un foro dónde lo más que han emprendido sus foreros es en el apuntar en la lista de la nevera los Doritos para que se los compre su mamá.



Vah yo ya voy viendo las opiniones con las que me voy quedando. También se postean cosas interesantes.


----------



## javiwell (18 Oct 2021)

La idea es que mi mujer trabaje en la fruteria como venía haciendo.

Pero ante una eventualidad que le impidiera trabajar temporalmente o simplemente si decidiéramos tener menos ingresos y más tiempo libre porque nos da la gana, mi mujer seguiría trayendo 900 a casa todos lo meses, su margen de seguridad.

Si trabajara por cuenta ajena con su smi solo tendría un máximo de 2 años de paro y únicamente si la despiden más una pequeña indemnización. ¿Que es mejor eso o 900 euros vitalicios de rentas sin acudir a trabajar detrás de un mostrador?

¿Sabes lo que costaria asegurar una renta vitalicia de 900 euros a partir de tus 35 años de edad?

Yo sigo pensando que ha sido una inversión cojonuda.


----------



## OBDC (18 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> La idea es que mi mujer trabaje en la fruteria como venía haciendo.
> 
> Pero ante una eventualidad que le impidiera trabajar temporalmente o simplemente si decidiéramos tener menos ingresos y más tiempo libre porque nos da la gana, mi mujer seguiría trayendo 900 a casa todos lo meses, su margen de seguridad.
> 
> ...



Si tu mujer no puede ir a la tienda le roban hasta las bragas en el peor caso y en el mejor, no le trabajan los empleados.
El grado de optimismo roza la puerilidad amigo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (18 Oct 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> Un par de ideas que no sé si alguien te ha comentado:
> 
> 1- Vender frutos secos naturales sin tostar ni salar. A granel. Hay esos dispensadores en formato tubo que son muy cómodos para los compradores.
> Los frutos secos son un producto "caro" y seguramente tengas un buen margen. Ya no hablo del pistacho iraní por ejemplo, pero los frutos secos a granel, sin tostar ni salar, son una fuente nutritiva de 1er orden y mucha gente los valora.
> ...



Gracias, ya vendemos frutos secos a granel. Los ponemos en bote de cristal y se pesan y entregan en bolsa de plástico a los clientes.

En cuanto a los botes de legumbre, tenemos de judías y de garbanzo pero vendemos poco, nuestros clientes prefieren la judía fresca en temporada. De hecho la empleada y mi mujer pelan judias delante de los clientes ahora que es temporada y cuando las ven les piden por encargo para congelar a expuertas. Pelada la venden al doble.


----------



## javiwell (18 Oct 2021)

Como ya te he explicado la idea es que mi mujer trabaje en el negocio, no que se rasque el potorro, y así lo quiere ella también, es muy trabajadora.

Lo único que digo es que necesitar una segunda persona empleada durante un tiempo no es el fin del negocio ni mucho menos, es más, que aún así se ganarían 900 y eso en un mes de agosto.

No te preocupes ya te pintaré un croquis


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Oct 2021)

A tu mujer se mete zanahorias por donde tu ya sabes y lo sabes


----------



## javiwell (18 Oct 2021)

No es ningún trabajo cualificado como bien dices, sin embargo, mi mujer está ganando más que muchos ingenieros con máster o que muchos economistas. Supongo que eso te molestará teniendo en cuento todo lo que tu debes valer en el mercado de trabajo y que el mercado no te remunera al no ser consciente de tus enormes cualidades como economista y eso a pesar de que te hagas llamar economista en un foro de internet.

En cuanto a conocer los precios, fijar los márgenes y gestionar la fruta para sacarle el máximo partido sin que se estropee, mi mujer ya lo hacía cuando era currita y lo hace muy bien sin ser licenciada. Porque le pone ganas, madruga, y trata a los clientes con educación, cariño y respeto y, según los clientes, eso vale más en el mercado.

Lo que ocurre en el mercado de trabajo es que aquí todo el mundo quiere trabajar en un ordenador, vestido de traje y corbata y estudia para dirigir la empresa pero el mercado de trabajo está saturado de esa gente y no hay tantos puestos tan bien remunerados.

Pocos estan dispuestos a dispensar fruta en su propia fruteria y trabajar los sábados por la mañana debido a ese tipo de prejuicios en el mercado. Así que quien esta dispuesto, puede cobrar un poco mejor para ofrecerte alimentos frescos a ti ya que tiene menos competencia que la que tienes tu como economista en el mercado laboral.


----------



## OBDC (18 Oct 2021)

Te equivocas en una cosa. Y grave. 
En 6 meses a la muhe se le subirá la xarojefa a la cabeza y se ira a la peluquería a gastarse los impuestos del mes porque el metálico la hace sentir rica. En un par de días toca papel que antes no tocaba en un mes. 
Cuando la xarojefa le coma el coco y quiera presumir ante sus amigas en la cafetería de enfrente del colegio porque tiene una panchi currando, ya verás las risas que nos vamos a pegar con el OP haciendo número con lo que va a ganar en tres meses para pagar el pisito de vacaciones en Marinavoldor.

Eso sí, antes vendrá a tomar clases magistrales Fernando Roig de la muhe, que dará conferencias en Bruselas contando como se emprende.

No hay nada más peligroso que no saber ni lo que no se sabe.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (18 Oct 2021)

Hay fruteros con mercedes benz y fruteros que no tienen mercedes benz. No todas las tiendas tienen los mismos resultados.

Te equivocas profundamente con el precio. Hay frutas que cuando las bajas de precio, caen las ventas de unidades porque el cliente piensa que son de menos calidad o que están demasiado cerca de su madurez.

Por otra parte si tratas con mala educación a un cliente, no es raro que no vaya a volver en su vida a tu tienda. Así que es muy importante el trato.

A cualquier señora que viene de la peluquería y entra en la tienda le encanta que se dirijan a ella como doña. Es gratis hacerlo, y te compra más cosas y va más amenudo, a lo mejor solo para que le traten doña en público porque en otros lugares no se refieren a ella como doña y por su nombre.


----------



## spica (18 Oct 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> También empezó como frutería y ahora ya es ultramarinos. De hecho, de una lista que puso el OP de productos, casi la mitad no tenían nada que ver con fruta y verdura. A ver si la semana que viene ya es un Media Markt.



Un margen del 30% en la fruta y con empleados es la ruina, por eso tienen que vender quesos y lo que salga para intentar sobrevivir.

Lo he visto en cien empresas que cuando con sus productos de siempre no les cuadran las cuentas meten productos que son ajenos a sus actividad tradicional.


----------



## javiwell (18 Oct 2021)

spica dijo:


> Un margen del 30% en la fruta y con empleados es la ruina, por eso tienen que vender quesos y lo que salga para intentar sobrevivir.
> 
> Lo he visto en cien empresas que cuando con sus productos de siempre no les cuadran las cuentas meten productos que son ajenos a sus actividad tradicional.



Ya pero es un 37 lo que estamos sacando en la fruta verdura y hortaliza.

Por otra parte si vendemos también vino o polvorones pues mejor.


----------



## spica (18 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya pero es un 37 lo que estamos sacando en la fruta verdura y hortaliza.
> 
> Por otra parte si vendemos también vino o polvorones pues mejor.



¿Cuando vas a poner alguna factura de vuestro proveedor?
Quiero ver a que precios os vende.


----------



## javiwell (18 Oct 2021)

Ok mañana pillo una muestra de precios de un albarán que ahora no lo tengo a mano


----------



## OBDC (19 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ok mañana pillo una muestra de precios de un albarán que ahora no lo tengo a mano



Más interesante la factura mensual con el resumen de todo lo comprado y sus precios.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (19 Oct 2021)

En el albarán deben salir al menos las cantidad, las bases imponibles y y iva y recargo de equivalencia en su caso.

Con esa información tienes los precios.

En algunos albaranes se expresa el precio, no es obligatorio pero hay quien lo indica y quien no lo indica.

En particular en la fruta es habitual expresar el precio en los albaranes, en los nuestros viene expresado y tengo albaranes de otros proveedores que no son el nuestro que también indican el precio.

No siempre son precios por unidad pueden ser por caja, por kg o por unidad.

Por la tarde pondré algunos ejemplos de precios, son precios de mercancía entregada en tienda.


----------



## Lombroso (19 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> La idea es que mi mujer trabaje en la fruteria como venía haciendo.
> 
> Pero ante una eventualidad que le impidiera trabajar temporalmente o simplemente si decidiéramos tener menos ingresos y más tiempo libre porque nos da la gana, mi mujer seguiría trayendo 900 a casa todos lo meses, su margen de seguridad.
> 
> ...



Si su mujer decidiera desvincularse ligeramente del negocio para tener más tiempo libre, no creo que pagando a una empleada pudiera llevar la tienda del mismo modo que lo hace ella, por muy buena empleada que sea. Yo soy autónomo y hay días que lo mandaría todo a tomar por culo, incluso deseo que llueva para que mi actividad se reduzca a un 20% y tener un día más light. Imagínese si fuera empleado... mi deseo sería que lloviera cada dos o tres días. Y ojo, es real, sé de empleados que quieren que haya determinadas eventualidades que reduzcan la carga de trabajo, porque ellos van a cobrar lo mismo. En su frutería, lo mismo. Su mujer podrá irse a recoger a los retoños al colegio, colocar una sustituta y seguir trayendo dinero a casa, pero que el negocio funcione igual lo dudo barbaridades. ¿Sabe eso que dicen de "el ojo del dueño engorda a la mula"?

Eso de 900 euros vitalicios, si no me equivoco, el traspaso era para tres o seis años. Eso de vitalicio tiene poco. Olvida que, si por determinadas circunstancias cierra la frutería, su mujer debería buscarse un empleo para poder cobrar el paro, aunque lo tenga acumulado, no sé si tenían constancia de esto. 

En resumen, les veo un poco "señoritos" en cuanto a traer una renta a casa. Se lo dije en su primer mensaje, ser autónomo no es que el negocio sea tuyo y seguir haciendo lo mismo, sino más bien al revés: que las patatas y los tomates los pelen otros y que su mujer se dedique a gestionar y a explorar cómo ser más competitivos y qué posibilidades de expansión tienen, aunque si el negocio es para seis años, pocas ganas van a tener de hacer inversiones o mejorar ciertos aspectos.


----------



## javiwell (19 Oct 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Si su mujer decidiera desvincularse ligeramente del negocio para tener más tiempo libre, no creo que pagando a una empleada pudiera llevar la tienda del mismo modo que lo hace ella, por muy buena empleada que sea. Yo soy autónomo y hay días que lo mandaría todo a tomar por culo, incluso deseo que llueva para que mi actividad se reduzca a un 20% y tener un día más light. Imagínese si fuera empleado... mi deseo sería que lloviera cada dos o tres días. Y ojo, es real, sé de empleados que quieren que haya determinadas eventualidades que reduzcan la carga de trabajo, porque ellos van a cobrar lo mismo. En su frutería, lo mismo. Su mujer podrá irse a recoger a los retoños al colegio, colocar una sustituta y seguir trayendo dinero a casa, pero que el negocio funcione igual lo dudo barbaridades. ¿Sabe eso que dicen de "el ojo del dueño engorda a la mula"?
> 
> Eso de 900 euros vitalicios, si no me equivoco, el traspaso era para tres o seis años. Eso de vitalicio tiene poco. Olvida que, si por determinadas circunstancias cierra la frutería, su mujer debería buscarse un empleo para poder cobrar el paro, aunque lo tenga acumulado, no sé si tenían constancia de esto.
> 
> En resumen, les veo un poco "señoritos" en cuanto a traer una renta a casa. Se lo dije en su primer mensaje, ser autónomo no es que el negocio sea tuyo y seguir haciendo lo mismo, sino más bien al revés: que las patatas y los tomates los pelen otros y que su mujer se dedique a gestionar y a explorar cómo ser más competitivos y qué posibilidades de expansión tienen, aunque si el negocio es para seis años, pocas ganas van a tener de hacer inversiones o mejorar ciertos aspectos.



No entiendo eso que dices de que el negocio es para 3 o 6 años. El negocio ya es de mi mujer indefinidamente en el tiempo mientras no lo cierre o lo venda o fallezca.

3 años son los los plazos del pago del precio del traspaso pero el negocio ya es suyo aunque por otro lado tenga una deuda no pignoraticia.

Señoritos no somos, no se que parte no he explicado bien de que la idea es que mi mujer trabaje en la tienda de lunes a sábado como viene haciendo hasta ahora.

Solamente comento que es un dato muy positivo saber que el negocio podría sostenerse incluso con 2 empleados y sin trabajar el dueño. Es positivo en cuanto al margen de seguridad que tenemos. En otras circunstancias hay autonomos que no pueden permitirse no acudir 15 días a trabajar a su tienda porque se arruinan. No es ese nuestro caso.

Podemos aguantar un embarazo, una baja de más de un mes de mi mujer por dolor de espalda o lo que venga sin pasar penurias.


----------



## OBDC (19 Oct 2021)

Señoritos no los veo, tienen ilusión de trabajar y ganarse las habichuelas. Lo que sí los veo es muy inexpertos y jugando ligas que no controlan contra gente muy curtida.
Pero bueno, lo que no mata engorda.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## AEM (19 Oct 2021)

El OP y su frutera merecen todo nuestro respeto por tener ilusión, cojones, arriesgarse para mejorar y encima ganas de compartir su experiencia con nosotros aunque se exponga a burlas y críticas contínuas.

Espero que tenga suerte y les vaya bien, aunque creo que van a descubrir que no es lo mismo ser empleada a que le caiga toda la responsabilidad, incertidumbre y le den por culo todas las Administraciones y Hacienda en particular para sacarse limpios unos cientos de euros extra al mes. Veremos si en unos años vale la pena lo que saca por todas las horas, preocupaciones, privaciones y esfuerzo que le meterá.


----------



## javiwell (19 Oct 2021)

Bueno ahí van algunos precios mayoristas de un día de este mes de octubre.


----------



## javiwell (19 Oct 2021)

Joder sí que le dedicas tiempo al hilo, me alegro que lo disfrutes, es para eso


----------



## javiwell (19 Oct 2021)

A ver los sábados por ejemplo no hay entrega de mercancía. Lo que ves en un albarán no corresponde necesariamente con las ventas de un solo día.

Hay inventario de existencias y variaciones de inventario. 

Patatas no compras todos los días, a lo mejor compras un lunes y hasta el jueves no vuelves a comprar patata. 

Lo que quiero decir es que más que en las cantidades compradas un día concreto, te fijes en el precio mayorista mires si añadiendo un 37 por cien tienes un precio competitivo en el mercado.

En algunos casos podrás añadir un un 80 y en otrosnun 30.

Pero hay buen margen


----------



## NPCpremiun (19 Oct 2021)

Cuando alguien piensa que un albarán se corresponde con lo que vendes ese día es que no ha visto trabajar a un repartidor en su vida, un desubicado total, (cuando compro algo un día es que compro lo mismo todos los días ) este mínimo tiene 2 carreras y haciendo la tercera, no ha visto trabajar en su vida.


----------



## javiwell (19 Oct 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Cuando alguien piensa que un albarán se corresponde con lo que vendes ese día es que no ha visto trabajar a un repartidor en su vida, un desubicado total, (cuando compro algo un día es que compro lo mismo todos los días ) este mínimo tiene 2 carreras y haciendo la tercera, no ha visto trabajar en su vida.



Pero ojo, sabe que los albaranes no tienen precios. Debe venir en alguna ley europea


----------



## OBDC (20 Oct 2021)

Si si, es así pero tienen los cojones del inconsciente. Seguro que termina en ostia y apoteosica, pero al final lo que no mata engorda.
Harán un máster en empresariales con prácticas por 30k.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (20 Oct 2021)

Terminara trabajando la mujer sola para poder solventar el crédito, siempre y cuando el mayorista no ahorque demasiado y en momento malo los lleve a barrena de pérdidas.
Hay que ver que con esos números, solo con dos meses de pérdidas de 2.000 €, pierden el beneficio real de todo un año.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (20 Oct 2021)

También tienes razón, lo de levantarse a las 4 de la mañana para ir a comprar la mercancía no es para estos pipiolos.
Igualmente una frutería es un trabajo de autónomo como cualquier otro que haciendo más horas que un reloj y controlando al céntimo la tesorería puede funcionar.
De este modelo tengo claro que la brecha inexpugnable y que los va a llevar al desierto más pronto que tarde es la exclusiva con el proveedor. Irá viendo como les va, e irá subiendo su beneficio hasta que los deje navegar en cobrar la muhe el SMI y alguna limosna en temporada alta y sabe que seguirán trabajando para poder pagar el crédito.
Es cuestión de tiempo.
El mayorista eliminó el riesgo y los pasivos de la tienda, se metió 30k en el bolso y ahora en vez de una empleada remolona que quiere ir a buscar los niños al colegio, tiene a una empleada autónoma y endeudada. 
La posición y capacidad de negociación es tan ridícula que sólo puede ir en un sentido el dinero, y es a mal para estos chavales. En el otro sentido es imposible que fluya.
A veces pienso que hay mucho HdlgP por ahí, pero es que hay tanto paleto que lo pone a huevos que termino pensando que la selección natural sigue siendo necesaria.
Yo no me compro un SMI por 30k ni me endeudo para conseguirlo. Para eso sigo como empleado y asumo mis límites vitales.
No hay peor falta de sabiduría que no saber ni lo que no se sabe.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## roquerol (20 Oct 2021)

Aquí el que va a salir ganando es el mayorista. Vais a trabajar para él y para el viejo que os alquila el local.


----------



## sisar_vidal (20 Oct 2021)

Ha bajado la facturación ya a 300 napos?


----------



## javiwell (20 Oct 2021)

Hecho no, a cambio de 30 mil euros que habrá que trabajarlos de lunes a sabado


----------



## javiwell (20 Oct 2021)

roquerol dijo:


> Aquí el que va a salir ganando es el mayorista. Vais a trabajar para él y para el viejo que os alquila el local.



Yo creo que va a ser un win win. 

Gana el que tenía un smi que ahora tiene una fruteria y gana el que tenía un chocho de 5 fruterías y un puesto mayorista y curro desde las 4 am hasta las 10 p.m. a base de turnos y equilibrios malabaristas para abarcarlo todo entre 3 hermanos.

Ellos mismos pidieron papas a su asesor por falta de sueño y exceso de horas de trabajo y ahí vino la idea de los traspasos que partió de su asesor.


----------



## javiwell (20 Oct 2021)

Normalita en torno a 800


----------



## OBDC (20 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo creo que va a ser un win win.
> 
> Gana el que tenía un smi que ahora tiene una fruteria y gana el que tenía un chocho de 5 fruterías y un puesto mayorista y curro desde las 4 am hasta las 10 p.m. a base de turnos y equilibrios malabaristas para abarcarlo todo entre 3 hermanos.
> 
> Ellos mismos pidieron papas a su asesor por falta de sueño y exceso de horas de trabajo y ahí vino la idea de los traspasos que partió de su asesor.



En Spanistain, no he visto un solo contrato basado en la buena voluntad de una de las partes, que no terminara fornicado contrapelo.
Si hay oportunidad de que el mayorista abuse de la relación contractual, lo hará. Es una cuestión de tiempo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (20 Oct 2021)

Por cierto, no me has contado nada de los precios del mayorista. ¿Te parece caro o barato? ¿Crees que es posible sacarle un 37%?


----------



## javiwell (20 Oct 2021)

Descubrirás que si multiplicas 800 euros de ingresos diarios por 24 días laborables estamos hablando en realidad de unos ingresos de 19.200 pero en ningún caso de 10.000 euros.

Si multiplicamos 19.200 por un 37% son 7.104 de margen.

Restamos 2650 de gastos y tenemos un resultado de 4.454

Restamos 833 de traspaso mensual y son 3.621 euros para casa.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (20 Oct 2021)

suena todo muy bonito, a ver cómo sigue la cosa


----------



## javiwell (20 Oct 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> suena todo muy bonito, a ver cómo sigue la cosa



Exacto sobretodo como evolucionan esos precios mayoristas y esas ventas.

Quizá la inflación nos ayude los productos locales llevan menores costes de distribución y refrigeración incorporados que el producto del supermercado.

Aún así la fruta tropical quizá se ponga más jodida de precio


----------



## cienaga (20 Oct 2021)

al menos el "albaran" es del norte en concreto galicia la pista me lo dio los pexegos que son melocotones

casualmente hay locales de tus mismas caracteristicas en traspasos por ahi, con unos precio similares que te cagas

sobretodo en coruña hay un par que son clavaitos a tu local

si ellos fracasaron que estan en traspaso ¿por que crees que tu vas a triunfar ?

la mala noticia es que ya no me creo tu hilo entero, tienes mas pinta de ser el gestiona los traspasos, pero esto ultimo podria no ser verdad


----------



## javiwell (20 Oct 2021)

cienaga dijo:


> al menos el "albaran" es del norte en concreto galicia la pista me lo dio los pexegos que son melocotones
> 
> casualmente hay locales de tus mismas caracteristicas en traspasos por ahi, con unos precio similares que te cagas
> 
> ...



Si a una fruteria en una ciudad le va mal, entonces a todas las fruterias de esa ciudad automáticamente les va a ir mal. Toda una tesis empresarial.

Deducir directamente que la ciudad de la fruteria es La Coruña porque en un albarán haya pexegos... también podria ser el Bierzo, Asturias, Lugo, Orense, Pontevedra, Ponferrada...

La ciudad es lo de menos, en todas las ciudades de España se consumen frutas verduras y hortalizas.

Por otra parte, si estuviera intentando vender un traspaso, no ne dirigiría a un foro público y anónimo y menos si yo fuera a ser el proveedor de ese negocio.


----------



## cienaga (21 Oct 2021)

De la misma manera nos preguntamos que interés tienes en qué sepamos, lo bien que le va a la frutería de mujer?


----------



## OBDC (21 Oct 2021)

cienaga dijo:


> De la misma manera nos preguntamos que interés tienes en qué sepamos, lo bien que le va a la frutería de mujer?



Están preparando para vender la franquicia.
El OP es el iluminado marketiniano que simula la venta de una tienda a la hija del dueño para demostrar rentabilidad.
Vieja estrategia para vender franqiicias: demuestras rentabilidad con una tienda que parece que no es propia....
Por eso tanto insistir con los números y no con el desequilibrio de poderes en el contrato.
Si más que el comprador, parece el vendedor...no?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (21 Oct 2021)

cienaga dijo:


> De la misma manera nos preguntamos que interés tienes en qué sepamos, lo bien que le va a la frutería de mujer?



Mi único interés era comentar un caso real de un traspaso en un foro sobre emprendimiento ya que igual que me gusta leer y aprender cosas, también escribir y escuchar opiniones.

Nada más allá de eso. Simplemente cuando escucho una opinión me pronuncio sobre si estoy de acuerdo o en desacuerdo y por qué y el hilo ha acabado llegando casi a las 1.000 páginas, eso debe ser porque el tema interesa.

Yo creo que interesa porque es una forma de emprendemiento al alcance de muchos y entonces la gente quizá lo lee con más interés que si se trata de un proyecto de tecnología o cosas más específicas que la la mayoría le queda lejos.

Pero todo me parece interesante


----------



## sisar_vidal (21 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Están preparando para vender la franquicia.
> El OP es el iluminado marketiniano que simula la venta de una tienda a la hija del dueño para demostrar rentabilidad.
> Vieja estrategia para vender franqiicias: demuestras rentabilidad con una tienda que parece que no es propia....
> Por eso tanto insistir con los números y no con el desequilibrio de poderes en el contrato.
> ...



A mi el beta me ha ignorado.

En fin, muy patético todo


----------



## Vercingetorix (22 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> a condición de comprarles a ellos la fruta al precio de mercado mayorista diario, al menos el camión de la mañana.



Ojo. Estudiad esto

Usadlo para rebajar el precio y poner cláusulas

- ¿Cuanto tiempo hay que comprarles a ellos? ¿Durante 1 año, 2.. toda la vida?

- ¿Quien determina cuál es "el precio del mercado mayorista"?

Etc...


----------



## cohynetes (22 Oct 2021)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Ojo. Estudiad esto
> 
> Usadlo para rebajar el precio y poner cláusulas
> 
> ...



que mas da,vende 800 euros diarios,bueno el primer dia,ultimamente va por 600, el dia que vea la rentabilidad se da la ostia


----------



## Vercingetorix (22 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Descubrirás que si multiplicas 800 euros de ingresos diarios por 24 días laborables estamos hablando en realidad de unos ingresos de 19.200 pero en ningún caso de 10.000 euros.
> 
> Si multiplicamos 19.200 por un 37% son 7.104 de margen.
> 
> ...



Ojo con el IVA

¿Ese margen está calculado sobre el precio neto o el bruto?

He visto a gente hundir un negocio en 1 año por cosas como esa

Pongamos que compras 600 eur al día

Y facturas 800 eur

A lo que facturas hay que descongarle el IVA. Pongamos que es un 4% de alimentación 

Son 32 euros menos

O sea que realmente ingresas 768 euros

Y estas comprando 600

O sea 168 eur al dia

En 24 días, eso suponen 4.032 euros de ingresos

Las cuentas no dan

Sin entrar a valorar que invertir 600 eur para ganar 168 es un margen bastante escaso


----------



## javiwell (22 Oct 2021)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Ojo con el IVA
> 
> ¿Ese margen está calculado sobre el precio neto o el bruto?
> 
> He visto a gente hundir un negocio en 1 año por cosas como esa



Buena apreciación, esta calculado sobre el total con IVA y recargo de equivalencia.

En nuestro caso al ir por modulos debemos calcular así el margen. No repercutimos IVA, nos comemos el 4,5% soportado y no debemos presentar liquidación de IVA, con ello Hacienda se considera liquidada por el trimestre en cuanto a iva.


----------



## javiwell (22 Oct 2021)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Ojo. Estudiad esto
> 
> Usadlo para rebajar el precio y poner cláusulas
> 
> ...



Tiempo indefinido

Ellos determinan el precio mayorista y nosotros el precio minorista y la cantidad comprada en el pedido mayorista.


----------



## Vercingetorix (22 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Tiempo indefinido
> 
> Ellos determinan el precio mayorista y nosotros el precio minorista y la cantidad comprada en el pedido mayorista.



No firmes eso


----------



## spica (22 Oct 2021)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> No firmes eso



Llegas tarde.


----------



## OBDC (22 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> A mi el beta me ha ignorado.
> 
> En fin, muy patético todo



Yo no lo consigo, me quiere tener "controlado".

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (22 Oct 2021)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> No firmes eso



Eres el enésimo que se lo dice, igualmente firmó. Así que imagínate que esto es más promoción de la franquicia que realmente otra cosa....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (22 Oct 2021)

Una cuestion: 

Si fuera yo el mayorista y me dices que otra persona que va a ser dueña de mi negocio minorista fijará los precios de venta y no se que cantidades diarias me va a pedir a mi como mayorista ¿Me aconsejarías firmar?

Yo creo que en ese sentido el contrato está equilibrado


----------



## sisar_vidal (22 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Eres el enésimo que se lo dice, igualmente firmó. Así que imagínate que esto es más promoción de la franquicia que realmente otra cosa....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Frutería franquiciada que patético todo


----------



## DigitalMarketer (22 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Frutería franquiciada que patético todo



A ver, no digo que no tenga mucho riesgo lo que ha hecho.

Pero por ejemplo se ha quitado de encima tener que pegarse madrugones a las 4 de la mañana para ir a conseguir la fruta al mejor precio, tener que tener una minifurgo para hacerlo, etc.


----------



## OBDC (22 Oct 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> A ver, no digo que no tenga mucho riesgo lo que ha hecho.
> 
> Pero por ejemplo se ha quitado de encima tener que pegarse madrugones a las 4 de la mañana para ir a conseguir la fruta al mejor precio, tener que tener una minifurgo para hacerlo, etc.



Para eso no necesita firmar una exclusiva de compra.....ni pagar 30k .....
El mayorista seguro que le vendería igualmente y bien que se cuidaría de venderle al precio correcto, sino cambiaría de proveedor.
Así va a terminar xhupando culo y pagando por ello. ......
Soy el único gilipolla (más un par) del hilo que se da cuenta?


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (22 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Para eso no necesita firmar una exclusiva de compra.....ni pagar 30k .....
> El mayorista seguro que le vendería igualmente y bien que se cuidaría de venderle al precio correcto, sino cambiaría de proveedor.
> Así va a terminar xhupando culo y pagando por ello. ......
> Soy el único gilipolla (más un par) del hilo que se da cuenta?
> ...



No, es que eres de los pocos que sabe de empresa, como yo.


----------



## Baubens2 (22 Oct 2021)

Mi consejo es que no toque nada de lo que estaba funcionando.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (22 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Para eso no necesita firmar una exclusiva de compra.....ni pagar 30k .....
> El mayorista seguro que le vendería igualmente y bien que se cuidaría de venderle al precio correcto, sino cambiaría de proveedor.
> Así va a terminar xhupando culo y pagando por ello. ......
> Soy el único gilipolla (más un par) del hilo que se da cuenta?
> ...



Si, me doy cuenta.
Pero lo cierto es que solo con que aguante 12 meses pues ya habrá recuperado una buena parte del traspaso.

Mi opinión es que si le va mal no perderá 30.000€.

Máximo unos 15.000€.


----------



## spica (22 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Una cuestion:
> 
> Si fuera yo el mayorista y me dices que otra persona que va a ser dueña de mi negocio minorista fijará los precios de venta y no se que cantidades diarias me va a pedir a mi como mayorista ¿Me aconsejarías firmar?
> 
> Yo creo que en ese sentido el contrato está equilibrado



A ti como mayorista te importa tres cojones los precios de venta del minorista.

El mayorista, si es un empresario como Dios manda, hara un analisis de costes de servirte en los terminos del contrato que tu propongas y a partir de eso firmara o no o modificara las condiciones del mismo. 

No esta equilibrado lo que habeis firmado en ese punto y lo sabes.


----------



## OBDC (22 Oct 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Si, me doy cuenta.
> Pero lo cierto es que solo con que aguante 12 meses pues ya habrá recuperado una buena parte del traspaso.
> 
> Mi opinión es que si le va mal no perderá 30.000€.
> ...



Ya, y si hubiera abierto una nueva le hubiera costado entre 15k u 18k estanterías, luminarias, licencia, rotulacion, cámara, balanza y demás chorradas que se necesitan para abrir una frutería.....
De esas cuentas nunca habla, por lo que queda claro de que es el que vende las franquicias.



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## bloody_sunday (22 Oct 2021)

El calvoderroiopagafantaspremiunpamdemoniun firmó su sentencia dejarle ya.


----------



## javiwell (22 Oct 2021)

spica dijo:


> A ti como mayorista te importa tres cojones los precios de venta del minorista.
> 
> El mayorista, si es un empresario como Dios manda, hara un analisis de costes de servirte en los terminos del contrato que tu propongas y a partir de eso firmara o no o modificara las condiciones del mismo.
> 
> No esta equilibrado lo que habeis firmado en ese punto y lo sabes.



Al mayorista le preocupa mucho que al minorista le de por subir sus precios y sus márgenes y le empiece a pedir menos cantidades porque vende menos unidades.

Igualmente al minorista le preocupa que el mayorista suba sus precios y márgenes y pensar que no se los puede repercutir al cliente y ganar su parte.

Al final minorista y mayorista cada día descuelga el teléfono y hablan sobre aquella mercancía que tiene aquel precio que no se vende y van ajustando ambas partes sus posiciones. Se miran el uno al otro, uno mira el albarán y el otro mira el escaparate.


----------



## javiwell (22 Oct 2021)

bloody_sunday dijo:


> El calvoderroiopagafantaspremiunpamdemoniun firmó su sentencia dejarle ya.



Eh! que de momento tengo solo un poco de entradas, igual hasta me pongo pelo si funciona bien la cosa


----------



## cohynetes (22 Oct 2021)

El mayorista ya tiene el bolsillo lleno: 30000 euros,dos empleados menos,luz menos,agua menos...


----------



## javiwell (22 Oct 2021)

Ese tipo de precios los tienes en cualquier mercado mayorista municipal siempre y cuando compres al menos 300 kg de alimentos al día.

Si quieres un kg de fresas en el mismo mercado central te lo van a cobrar por lo menos a 4,5 pero no a 2 y pico

Pero claro esas cantidades hay que despacharlas kg a kg sonriendo en un local


----------



## OBDC (22 Oct 2021)

Esto es ya para mover a guardería. Esta frase de que se miran a los ojos es de tal puerilidad que tendrían que decirla y regalar plastilina para jugar mientras.

Con esto ya me quedo clarisimo que el OP es el genio detrás del franquiciados.
Se miran a los ojos 
No dejo de partirme!
Ni con mi mujer me miro a los ojos


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (22 Oct 2021)

El hilo se cierra porque está todo dicho: se miran a los ojos!









La pregunta al final es quién le dará por el culo a quién luego de mirarse los ojos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## t_chip (22 Oct 2021)

C.J. dijo:


> El OP ha cometido un error: pedir opinión en un foro dónde lo más que han emprendido sus foreros es en el apuntar en la lista de la nevera los Doritos para que se los compre su mamá.



Si necesita pedir opinión es que emprender no es lo suyo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (22 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> La idea es que mi mujer trabaje en la fruteria como venía haciendo.
> 
> Pero ante una eventualidad que le impidiera trabajar temporalmente o simplemente si decidiéramos tener menos ingresos y más tiempo libre porque nos da la gana, mi mujer seguiría trayendo 900 a casa todos lo meses, su margen de seguridad.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es gastar 1000€ en un mostrador, unas estanterías, una registradora y unas lámparas de Ikea y abrir su propia frutería donde le venga bien, sin pagar 20.000€ a un tipo que no te aporta conocimiento alguno, al que le tienes que comprar la fruta por contrato, y que te hace cargar con el contrato de otra empleada, además de no pagarle nada a tu mujer por quitársela de encima.

Si le fuese a poner la fruta "a precio de mercado" ?para que necesitaría que te comprometas contractualmente a comprársela a él?

Ahora hay mil locales vacíos por doquier, el know how ya lo tiene, y no tendría necesidad de cargar con el contrato de la empleada. La frutería la puede llevar una sola persona al principio, al menos hasta que despegue, y así no arriesgaría nada más que los 1000 € en material y la fianza del alquiler si la cosa va mal.
Con 20.000€ se pueden hacer 20.000/2000=10 intentos de frutería.


En mi barrio he visto abrir y cerrar como media docena de fruterías de todo tipo....ecológicas, de moros, de chinos, de españoles, franquicias....!y anda que para un chino no le saque rendimiento a algo, con toda la familia a su disposición para emplearla gratis, dinero a bajo interés que se prestan entre ellos y ese carácter imperturbable que tienen....!

Es un negocio de mucho curro y muy poco beneficio. Todo muy fresco, muchas compras pequeñas, lo cual significa mucho trabajo, y mucho madrugar para ir a Mercamadrid.


Creo que tu mujer tenía lo mejor que se puede sacar de ese negocio siendo empleada por 1300€ y derecho a indemnización y paro si se quedaba sin trabajo, y lo ha cambiado por ser empleada+jefa con empleada a su cargo, un pufo de 20.000€ y ataduras contractuales, por ganar poco más en el mejor de los casos.

Una vez que el dueño te dice que quiere dejar la frutería solo te queda esperar pacientemente a que te pague por despedirte o acepte dejarte el negocio gratis para no tener que pagarte, porque dudo que hubiera encontrado a nadie dispuesto a cargar con dos contratos, pagarle 20.000 de traspaso, y comprometerse por escrito a comprarle a él la fruta.

Te veo a no mucho tardar echando tus horas libres en la frutería tras tener que despedir a la empleada para que tu mujer no tenga que aceptar que ha metido la pata hasta la ingle, y así tú no tener que aguantar su mal humor en casa.

Pero no obstante te deseo suerte y me encantaría equivocarme.
No soy autónomo, pero algún negociete en negro tuve de joven y algo aprendí de ello, concretamente dos cosas. 
Una: que para que merezca la pena dedicarse a vender hay que comprar muy barato y vender muy caro.
Dos: Que hagas los planes que hagas, te pasarán los sucesos más inesperados y rara vez para bien.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## astiar (22 Oct 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Lo mejor es gastar 1000€ en un mostrador, unas estanterías, una registradora y unas lámparas de Ikea y abrir su propia frutería donde le venga bien, sin pagar 20.000€ a un tipo que no te aporta conocimiento alguno, al que le tienes que comprar la fruta por contrato, y que te hace cargar con el contrato de otra empleada, además de no pagarle nada a tu mujer por quitársela de encima.
> 
> Si le fuese a poner la fruta "a precio de mercado" ?para que necesitaría que te comprometas contractualmente a comprársela a él?
> 
> ...



No le quito ni una coma, mis dieses


----------



## spica (22 Oct 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Una vez que el dueño te dice que quiere dejar la frutería solo te queda esperar pacientemente a que te pague por despedirte o acepte dejarte el negocio gratis para no tener que pagarte, porque dudo que hubiera encontrado a nadie dispuesto a cargar con dos contratos, pagarle 20.000 de traspaso, y comprometerse por escrito a comprarle a él la fruta.



Buenísimo.


----------



## OBDC (22 Oct 2021)

Bueno, parece que retomamos la cordura en el hilo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## C.J. (22 Oct 2021)

Hombre, aparte de los 1000 euros de estantes y registradora tendrá que tener más cosas, por ejemplo una cámara, que baratas no son.


----------



## OBDC (23 Oct 2021)

C.J. dijo:


> Hombre, aparte de los 1000 euros de estantes y registradora tendrá que tener más cosas, por ejemplo una cámara, que baratas no son.



En el norte el consumo diario no necesita de cámaras si tiene un o varios mayoristas que le entregan regularmente.

Igualmente no son inaccesibles.








Camara frigorífica de refrigeración - Hosteleria Multiservicios Valles SL


Camara frigorifica, de fácil instalación con equipo frigorifico de mochila.




www.multiserviciosvalles.com





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## t_chip (23 Oct 2021)

C.J. dijo:


> Hombre, aparte de los 1000 euros de estantes y registradora tendrá que tener más cosas, por ejemplo una cámara, que baratas no son.



Yo buscaría un local con cámara.
Es mejor pagar 100€ más de alquiler que instalar una.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## javiwell (23 Oct 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Yo buscaría un local con cámara.
> Es mejor pagar 100€ más de alquiler que instalar una.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Hay muchos locales con cámara en alquiler por 800 euros

Nosotros hemos firmado entre otras cosas, un alquiler de 450 hasta 2027 y con cámara y nevera puestos.


----------



## javiwell (23 Oct 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Lo mejor es gastar 1000€ en un mostrador, unas estanterías, una registradora y unas lámparas de Ikea y abrir su propia frutería donde le venga bien, sin pagar 20.000€ a un tipo que no te aporta conocimiento alguno, al que le tienes que comprar la fruta por contrato, y que te hace cargar con el contrato de otra empleada, además de no pagarle nada a tu mujer por quitársela de encima.
> 
> Si le fuese a poner la fruta "a precio de mercado" ?para que necesitaría que te comprometas contractualmente a comprársela a él?
> 
> ...



Si abren y cierran muchas fruterias en tu zona, eso debe ser porque no es tan fácil conseguir una clientela estable que vaya a comprar todos los días.

Nosotros hemos comprado una tienda que lleva 12 años abriendo todos los días con clientela estable y creciente. 

Asumimos que no es nada sencillo conseguir esa clientela y pagamos para llevarnosla. Nuestro objetivo es ganar dinero, no una medalla al mérito emprendedor por empezar desde 0.


----------



## OBDC (23 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si abren y cierran muchas fruterias en tu zona, eso debe ser porque no es tan fácil conseguir una clientela estable que vaya a comprar todos los días.
> 
> Nosotros hemos comprado una tienda que lleva 12 años abriendo todos los días con clientela estable y creciente.
> 
> Asumimos que no es nada sencillo conseguir esa clientela y pagamos para llevarnosla. Nuestro objetivo es ganar dinero, no una medalla al mérito emprendedor por empezar desde 0.



Pues era tan sencillo como dejar que cerrara la tienda, alquilar otra y comunicar que los que "atendían" estaban enfrente.
Además la fidelidad no existe en un consumidor, es trabajo diario. Si no les gusta como lo haces ahora, esa "clientela" en dos meses no te queda ni la sombra. Pagar traspaso por algo tan volátil es un poco arriesgado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## javiwell (23 Oct 2021)

Bueno a ver, perpetua no, mientras no liquidemos ese negocio.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (23 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay muchos locales con cámara en alquiler por 800 euros
> 
> Nosotros hemos firmado entre otras cosas, un alquiler de 450 hasta 2027 y con cámara y nevera puestos.



Eso sí que al algo positivo.
Si el mayorista te alquiló el local a un alquiler más bajo de lo normal en la zona.
Está muy bien ahorrarse 4000€ al año en alquileres.


----------



## javiwell (23 Oct 2021)

Significa que no estás obligado a mantener ningún negocio abierto mientras no quieras continuar.

Así que ningun compromiso es perpetuo, siempre puedes cerrar y a otra cosa


----------



## javiwell (23 Oct 2021)

Esa seria la cuantía máxima de riesgo asumido, tampoco es mucho. 

Si sale mal serás esclavo un par de años hasta pagarlo, luego cierras, te lames la herida y emprendes otra cosa.


----------



## OBDC (23 Oct 2021)

Ni el traspaso amigo. Un traspaso de una cartera de clientes sin más fidelización que la ubicación, es tan endeble como que te abran mañana una frutería enfrente (sin traspaso y sin mayorista intermediario) y te haga dumping de precios dos meses para joderte la clientela y por ende los 30k.
Lo están haciendo los gimnasios de marcas potentes, en su día lo hicieron los lavaderos y si hay un mayorista con ganas de trabajar abriendo tiendas propias viendo el filón de merendarse un buen trozo de pastel por ser ineficiente empresarialmente las tiendas existentes, lo hará.
Jamás pagaría por algo que el control está en manos de terceros.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## cohynetes (26 Oct 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Lo mejor es gastar 1000€ en un mostrador, unas estanterías, una registradora y unas lámparas de Ikea y abrir su propia frutería donde le venga bien, sin pagar 20.000€ a un tipo que no te aporta conocimiento alguno, al que le tienes que comprar la fruta por contrato, y que te hace cargar con el contrato de otra empleada, además de no pagarle nada a tu mujer por quitársela de encima.
> 
> Si le fuese a poner la fruta "a precio de mercado" ?para que necesitaría que te comprometas contractualmente a comprársela a él?
> 
> ...



Este es el resumen de la primera temporada

A principio de mes comentaba que su suegro tenia el mayor bufete de abogados de Galicia pero tenia a su hija trabajando en una fruteria porque ella no quiere vivir del dinero de papi


----------



## javiwell (26 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Este es el resumen de la primera temporada
> 
> A principio de mes comentaba que su suegro tenia el mayor bufete de abogados de Galicia pero tenia a su hija trabajando en una fruteria porque ella no quiere vivir del dinero de papi



No he dicho bufete de abogados ni he dicho que esté en Galicia

Además he dicho que la asesoría fiscal es de mi padre, no de mi suegro.

La que se compra el negocio, que es mi mujer, es la nuera del asesor fiscal.

Como he dicho mi padre es un profesional, no se dedica a enchufar familiares y mezclar negocio y familia.

Joder no te enteras, vaya resumen de mierda


----------



## OBDC (26 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No he dicho bufete de abogados ni he dicho que esté en Galicia
> 
> Además he dicho que la asesoría fiscal es de mi padre, no de mi suegro.
> 
> ...



Más respeto al compañero @cohynetes; el "mierda" sobra 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Oct 2021)

Aún sigue este hilo?

Además han comprado una frutería en el mejor momento

La electricidad por las nubes, el combustible por las nubes, inflación del 5% y subiendo, rumores de desabastecimiento, el cobi que no se quiere ir y amenaza con nuevas variantes,...

Vamos que sería un milagro que duren con la frutería hasta el tercer año


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Oct 2021)

yo le compraría sus melones sin duda.


----------



## javiwell (27 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Aún sigue este hilo?
> 
> Además han comprado una frutería en el mejor momento
> 
> ...



La inflacion supone supone una subida en el precio nominal de las existencias y de las facturas eléctricas y personal si, pero también supone una subida de los precios nominales de las ventas.

La inflación altera la cesta de la compra de los consumidores que normalmente repliegan su consumo de alimentos caros en favor de los alimentos baratos.


----------



## cohynetes (27 Oct 2021)

Cómo va la caja? Rezando para que cobren los yayos el día 25 porque ha bajado a 500?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Cómo va la caja? Rezando para que cobren los yayos el día 25 porque ha bajado a 500?



Que dice que ahora que se va a disparar la inflación, le va a ir mejor

Más troll no se puede ser


----------



## eltonelero (27 Oct 2021)

Pues también son tiempos tristes si una simple fruteria/verdulería no gana dinero.

Aunque, imagino que ya se habrá comentado en el hilo, que cada vez mas gente se alimenta de procesados/congelados y la fruta si eso la compra en el super. Verdura cada vez menos gente consume verdura fresca.


----------



## Pirro (27 Oct 2021)

La inflación conllevará que los mayoristas organizados en cártel, con una buena comilona y sin luz ni taquígrafos pacten cómo subir precios por la inflación.

Los minoristas, atomizados en una pléyade de mini negocios no podrán hacer cártel y competirán entre ellos a ver quien la tiene más gorda y rebaja más su margen para subir precios lo menos posible.

Vienen curvas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Oct 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> La inflación conllevará que los mayoristas organizados en cártel, con una buena comilona y sin luz ni taquígrafos pacten cómo subir precios por la inflación.
> 
> Los minoristas, atomizados en una pléyade de mini negocios no podrán hacer cártel y competirán entre ellos a ver quien la tiene más gorda y rebaja más su margen para subir precios lo menos posible.
> 
> Vienen curvas.



Pues el amigo dice que no, que le va a ir mejor, porque la gente pasará de comer carne a comer fruta


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Oct 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Pues también son tiempos tristes si una simple fruteria/verdulería no gana dinero.
> 
> Aunque, imagino que ya se habrá comentado en el hilo, que cada vez mas gente se alimenta de procesados/congelados y la fruta si eso la compra en el super. Verdura cada vez menos gente consume verdura fresca.



Es justo así.

Cada vez hay menos amas de casa, que son las que hacían compra a diario. Actualmente la gente, las mujeres, no tienen tiempo de hacer compra a diario, así que pillan la verdura el sábado para toda la semana en el super, congelan o lo meten en el frigo y a improvisar.


----------



## javiwell (27 Oct 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Cómo va la caja? Rezando para que cobren los yayos el día 25 porque ha bajado a 500?



No hago la media exacta todos los días pero más bien andamos en torno a 700 de media.

Cajas de 500 y pico un par de días ocasionales

También hemos tenido de 800 y pico 

Más habitualmente este mes entre 650 y 750


----------



## javiwell (27 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues el amigo dice que no, que le va a ir mejor, porque la gente pasará de comer carne a comer fruta



Y legumbres, verduras y hortalizas, también preponderaran en la cesta como siempre pasa

Porque, si hay inflación, que pasa que ¿la gente se pone a comprar cordero, cochinillo, lubina, rape, chuletón, carrilleras y besugo? 

¿No será que la gente raciona su cada vez más escaso presupuesto de consumo de bienes en términos reales y se ve obligada a consumir mas arroz, patata, lenteja, judías, garbanzo, manzana, pera, plátano, harina, leche, huevos, col, cebolla y lechuga?


----------



## javiwell (27 Oct 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Es justo así.
> 
> Cada vez hay menos amas de casa, que son las que hacían compra a diario. Actualmente la gente, las mujeres, no tienen tiempo de hacer compra a diario, así que pillan la verdura el sábado para toda la semana en el super, congelan o lo meten en el frigo y a improvisar.



O directamente cenan fruta para no cocinar que también


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> O directamente cenan fruta para no cocinar que también



Eso las más mesuradas, que otras tiran directamente de tigretones o phoskitos (caso de que aún los vendiesen).


----------



## javiwell (27 Oct 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> La inflación conllevará que los mayoristas organizados en cártel, con una buena comilona y sin luz ni taquígrafos pacten cómo subir precios por la inflación.
> 
> Los minoristas, atomizados en una pléyade de mini negocios no podrán hacer cártel y competirán entre ellos a ver quien la tiene más gorda y rebaja más su margen para subir precios lo menos posible.
> 
> Vienen curvas.



Esto no es el mercado de la coca ni de los fabricantes de automóviles 

En este mercado las 10 primeras empresas mayoristas tan sólo distribuyen el 12 por cien de lo que se distribuye en España, y son los distribuidores de hipermercados que además es el canal de venta con la cuota de mercado más baja para la fruta verdura y hortaliza. El primero es el que surte a carrefour.

Si se pusieran de acuerdo para subir precios simplemente perderían la poca venta que tienen porque no pueden poner de acuerdo a cientos de miles de pequeños productores y distribuidores que ya tienen su propio canal de venta y que además es más competitivo y tiene mayor cuota de mercado.

Por otra parte carrefour podría cambiar de distribuidor ante tal tesitura.

Posiblemente sea este uno de los mercados más libres, mas competitivos, menos intervenidos y con menores impuestos en la economia española, la distribución de frutas verduras y hortalizas... por eso no hay oligopolios de dos o 3 empresas.


----------



## Tobias Fünke (28 Oct 2021)

No puedo entender la negatividad o ansia que leo en algunos para que le vayan mal las cosas. Por mi parte mucho exito y enhorabuena por animarte a llevar un negocio propio.


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2021)

Tobias Fünke dijo:


> No puedo entender la negatividad o ansia que leo en algunos para que le vayan mal las cosas. Por mi parte mucho exito y enhorabuena por animarte a llevar un negocio propio.



Aquí nadie le desea mal al OP, los consejos que ja recibido son los mejores que se les puede dar a un hermano. Otra es que los escuche.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## spica (28 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Y legumbres, verduras y hortalizas, también preponderaran en la cesta como siempre pasa
> 
> Porque, si hay inflación, que pasa que ¿la gente se pone a comprar cordero, cochinillo, lubina, rape, chuletón, carrilleras y besugo?
> 
> ¿No será que la gente raciona su cada vez más escaso presupuesto de consumo de bienes en términos reales y se ve obligada a consumir mas arroz, patata, lenteja, judías, garbanzo, manzana, pera, plátano, harina, leche, huevos, col, cebolla y lechuga?




La fruta va camino de ser un alimento caro y como tal a medida que bajen las rentas la gente dejara de comprar frutas caras y se pasara a las baratas y/o consumira menos.

Poca gente veo comprando legumbres, verduras y hortalizas, eso es cosa de viejos.
La gente que no cocina cena sandwich, no aguacates light de 6 € el kg.


----------



## gabrielo (28 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Aún sigue este hilo?
> 
> Además han comprado una frutería en el mejor momento
> 
> ...



y la banda de falconetti en el poder casi nada


----------



## sisar_vidal (28 Oct 2021)

La verdad es que el tonto del op está en la tormenta perfecta


----------



## sisar_vidal (28 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Aquí nadie le desea mal al OP, los consejos que ja recibido son los mejores que se les puede dar a un hermano. Otra es que los escuche.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Mira mi post de la primera página, ni puto caso


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2021)

Ya se va a la calle la empleada antes de fin de año, a pagar el despido (pasivo heredado) y a trabajar sin poder ir a buscar a los niños al colegio (que era por lo que se asumía el riesgo).
Ahora toca hablar con el mayorista y mirarse a los ojos....y recordarle que si el gana demasiado, ellos ganan menos.....
Me recuerda un dicho brasileño: "o pica não tem ombros"

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya se va a la calle la empleada antes de fin de año, a pagar el despido (pasivo heredado) y a trabajar sin poder irá a buscar a los niños al colegio (que era por lo que se asumía el riesgo).
> Ahora toca hablar con el mayorista y mirarse a los ojos....y recordarle que si el gana demasiado, ellos ganan menos.....
> Me recuerda un dicho brasileño: "o pica não tem ombros"
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Ya dijimos que en pocos meses el OP iba a acabar echando más horas que un tonto en la frutería


----------



## spica (28 Oct 2021)

Eso ya lo sabia el mayorista que esta todos los dias en el MercaCentral y ve como no solo le bajan las ventas a el si no a todos los mayoristas.

Lo de si somos mas pobres comemos mas fruta es una gilipollez como un campanario.

Asi que le pasa la patata caliente a otro y el se asegura vender aunque el "franquiciado" tenga perdidas.


----------



## sisar_vidal (28 Oct 2021)

spica dijo:


> Eso ya lo sabia el mayorista que esta todos los dias en el MercaCentral y ve como no solo le bajan las ventas a el si no a todos los mayoristas.
> 
> Lo de si somos mas pobres comemos mas fruta es una gilipollez como un campanario.
> 
> Asi que le pasa la patata caliente a otro y el se asegura vender aunque el "franquiciado" tenga perdidas.



Ojito que ha hecho una sustitución novatoria con la empleada, y ahora, ellos son los que ls van a indemnizar


----------



## Charlatan (28 Oct 2021)

016 te podemos ayudar............


----------



## sisar_vidal (28 Oct 2021)

Charlatan dijo:


> 016 te podemos ayudar............



Es que el Op es un subnormal @OBDC y yo le hemos intentado ayudar por activa o por pasiva y ni puto caso


----------



## javiwell (28 Oct 2021)

spica dijo:


> Eso ya lo sabia el mayorista que esta todos los dias en el MercaCentral y ve como no solo le bajan las ventas a el si no a todos los mayoristas.
> 
> Lo de si somos mas pobres comemos mas fruta es una gilipollez como un campanario.
> 
> Asi que le pasa la patata caliente a otro y el se asegura vender aunque el "franquiciado" tenga perdidas.



He dicho que si somos más pobres comemos más fruta verdura hortaliza y legumbre. Esto es que lo preponderamos en la cesta no que solo comamos esas cosas.

Si alguna vez has viajado a algún país pobre te habrás dado cuenta de que la carne es un lujo.


----------



## Rovusthiano (29 Oct 2021)

Si hubiese hecho una SL aún podría tener cierto sentido, si te val mal cierras y a otra cosa. Pero lo de comerse el traspaso como persona física....

Es como los que se hipotecaban en 2.007 sin dación en pago porque si no luego la letra era más alta.


----------



## OBDC (29 Oct 2021)

Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa yo lo vendo todo (John Davidson Rockefeller)


En España se puede traducir:
Cuando el mayorista frutero vende las tiendas, yo espero que me despida así me voy con 4 duros y tengo paro.

El espabilado del mayorista juega con la psiquis de sus empleados que él conoce mejor de lo que lo conocen a él. Es obvio, el tiene bastante más recorrido y lleva gestionando borregos toda su vida. Sabe hacer que caven su hoyo, se metan y luego se tiren tierra encima hasta con ganas. Obviamente llegó donde llegó no por gilipollas, sino por saber elegir y usar a esa gente en su beneficio.

Juega con los deseos de sus remeras, y sabe que si se los cumple se lleva el gato al agua.
A la borregada se la controla por los deseos y los miedos.

Listado de deseos a cubrir que no representan condicionantes económicos y no le cuesta dinero al mayorista venderle al remero de turno:

1) Subir el peldaño y ser "dueño".
2) Disponer de más tiempo para ir a buscar a los niños al colegio.
3) Prestigio social de ser "jefe" de al menos un borrego.

Listado de miedos a cubrir que no representan condicionantes económicos y no le cuesta dinero al mayorista venderle al remero de turno:

1) Quedarse en el paro.


Estas cuatro cosas son las que pagó con 30.000 € el OP. Lo demás le dio igual y ni analizó los riesgos ni los números reales. Se trago todo lo que le dijeron por sus ganas. El mismo se vendió la moto a si mismo. No hubo esfuerzo de parte del vendedor en convencer a nadie. Eran tan intensos los deseos y los miedos que nubló la razón en la toma de decisiones. Me recuerda el dicho de "mi novia no es puta; me lo dijo ella".

Cuando la emoción prevalece a la razón en las tomas de decisiones, los resultados son aleatorios y el porcentaje de éxito se minimiza.

Esperemos que la parejita tenga suerte y no se den una ostia contra la realidad. Con bastante suerte pagarán la deuda, ganará lo mismo que si fuera empleada y no generarán deudas, aunque lo dudo muchísimo.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Ahora vas a saco con tu firma, ¿eh?


----------



## sisar_vidal (29 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa yo lo vendo todo (John Davidson Rockefeller)
> 
> 
> En España se puede traducir:
> ...



Exquisito, pero cambiaría remera por ramera.


----------



## OBDC (29 Oct 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ahora vas a saco con tu firma, ¿eh?



Sí, alguno me ha hecho reflexionar que no todos se lo merecen, y otros más en particular.  

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (29 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Exquisito, pero cambiaría remera por ramera.



El derecho de pernada aún existe.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> El derecho de pernada aún existe.



El cornudo del OP me puso en el ignore por recordárselo.


----------



## OBDC (29 Oct 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El cornudo del OP me puso en el ignore por recordárselo.



Función del ignore:










Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## AEM (29 Oct 2021)

la fruta y verdura empezará a subir. Veremos si puede repercutirlo o va a cuenta de su margen. Dependerá de lo que haga el paki del barrio


----------



## OBDC (29 Oct 2021)

AEM dijo:


> la fruta y verdura empezará a subir. Veremos si puede repercutirlo o va a cuenta de su margen. Dependerá de lo que haga el paki del barrio



Dependerá del "paki" y del mayorista. Excusa del mayorista: subió el diésel que se necesita para repartir, pero tu no lo subas que sino te dejarán de comprar y no podrás pagar el crédito porque los clientes se te irán al "paki".
Ejque tengo más costes....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Lombroso (29 Oct 2021)

Sin duda, atarse durante X años a ese proveedor es lo peor que has podido hacer. Dicen que no gana quien más vende, sino quien mejor compra. Y vosotros estáis abocados a cumplir con lo que os diga el viejo. Ahora bien, si os habéis mirado a los ojos...


----------



## javiwell (29 Oct 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Sin duda, atarse durante X años a ese proveedor es lo peor que has podido hacer. Dicen que no gana quien más vende, sino quien mejor compra. Y vosotros estáis abocados a cumplir con lo que os diga el viejo. Ahora bien, si os habéis mirado a los ojos...



En este mercado lo habitual es trabajar con el mismo proveedor todos los días.

No es que vayas cada día a las 4 am al mercado central a preguntar a cada uno sus precios y dame una caja de esto y de lo otro, sería muy caro hacerlo así.

Dicho esto, efectivamente si no estás contento con un proveedor siempre puedes romper lazos e irte a otro proveedor con el que a lo mejor estás más contento y a ll mejor no.

En nuestro caso no podemos hacer eso, tenemos que entendernos con nuestro proveedor y ganar ambas partes o fracasar, cerrar y perder ambas partes.

Muchas fruterias son cadena y tienen exclusividad con su proveedor y ahí están compitiendo y ganando dinero.

Y es que casarse en este caso, tiene también sus ventajas además de inconvenientes. Un proveedor cuya venta está basada en un 50 por cien en contratos de exclusividad de fruterias, sabe con bastante precisión cuantas cajas debe comprar y cuanto va a vender, le sobra o se le estropea poca cosa. Eso le permite tener productos más frescos y a precios competitivos con menores riesgos que un proveedor que no tiene ningún contrato de exclusividad, compra 20 cajas de tomate, no las vende y las tira de precio un par de días más tarde... no tiene un comprador estable, recurrente, conocido, y formalizado contractualmente.

¿Como se folla más sin pagar, casado o soltero?... pues esto es lo mismo, hay de todo


----------



## OBDC (29 Oct 2021)

Soltero es como más se folla, sin duda....
Pero además, si haces cuentas, si tu fracasas y te retiras, de vuelta monta la paradeta y vende de vuelta la burra a otro. Es que tú fracaso es su éxito....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Registrador (29 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> ¿Como se folla más sin pagar, casado o soltero?... pues esto es lo mismo, hay de todo



Jajaja eso me ha hecho gracias, se follla mas y mejor de soltero que de casado sin duda.

No has oido eso de: _"los mejores polvos de soltero, las mejores pajas de casado"_ ?


----------



## spica (29 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> He dicho que si somos más pobres comemos más fruta verdura hortaliza y legumbre. Esto es que lo preponderamos en la cesta no que solo comamos esas cosas.
> 
> Si alguna vez has viajado a algún país pobre te habrás dado cuenta de que la carne es un lujo.



A ver que tu eres un tio listo.

Tu sabes bien que en los paises ricos la obesidad va asociada a pobreza y no se llega a gordo comiendo sandia ni verduritas.

En los paises pobres no comen naranjas de Sudafrica, ni bananas de Colombia, ni aguacates de Mexico, ni ajos de China.
No comen verde, ecologico y barato traido en viajes de 30 dias en barco, contenedores refrigerados y almacenes idem.


----------



## javiwell (29 Oct 2021)

spica dijo:


> A ver que tu eres un tio listo.
> 
> En los paises pobres no comen naranjas de Sudafrica, ni bananas de Colombia, ni aguacates de Mexico, ni ajos de China.
> No comen verde, ecologico y barato traido en viajes de 30 dias en barco, contenedores refrigerados y almacenes idem.
> ...



Mi tesis es la siguiente:

En los países ricos, la gente con dinero compra lo que más disfruta, por eso muchos están obesos, aunque hay alguna proporción que compra lo más saludable. Los que compran saludable buscan variedad calidad frescura y exotismo caro o bien local calidad y tradición, no les vale cualquier cosa.

En los países pobres, para la mayoría, solo existe la opción de local y barato de producir. Se producen cosas caras en los países pobres pero esas acaban en París, Londres, Nueva York, Madrid, Chicago.... las mejores piezas de vaca argentina acaban en esas ciudades a 20 doláres el kg porque eso permite a los ganaderos comprar más arroz y más patata para alimentarse.

Criar vacas en Argentina es más sencillo que programar algoritmos en Munich. Los de los algoritmos comen solomillo madurado y los criadores de vaca comen pezuña con garbanzo. El solomillo lo venden porque prefieren el iphone


----------



## Lombroso (29 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> En este mercado lo habitual es trabajar con el mismo proveedor todos los días.
> 
> No es que vayas cada día a las 4 am al mercado central a preguntar a cada uno sus precios y dame una caja de esto y de lo otro, sería muy caro hacerlo así.
> 
> ...



Coincido contigo en que un "no entendimiento" con tu proveedor supone una pérdida para ambos, pero, ¿te has preguntado quién lo pierde todo y quién solo una parte?

De entrada, tu proveedor es a la vez el arrendador del local y, según dices, propietario de dos fruterías más. Por lo que comentas, provee a otras tres, en total seis. De buenas a primeras, con tu traspaso, se ha embolsado 30.000 euros de sopetón y se ha quitado dos indemnizaciones por despido en caso de cerrar la frutería. Al mismo tiempo, os cobra 450 euros mensuales de alquiler, llueva o nieve, que son 5.400 euros anuales.

Si cierra la frutería, tu mujer se queda sin trabajo y sin indemnización por despido. A lo pronto, tendría que encontrar un trabajo en la que la contrataran si quiere cobrar el paro. Segunda, debería indemnizar a la empleada. Tercero, perdéis 30.000 euros. ¿Qué pierde tu arrendador? Sobre un 15% de cota de venta (si es que todas venden lo mismo) y nada más.

De haber cerrado él, a pagar indemnizaciones y a poner local en alquiler. Ahora deja de ganar X pero se ha embolsado 35.400 euros, más lo que gana en el día a día de serviros. Negocio redondo.


----------



## javiwell (29 Oct 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Coincido contigo en que un "no entendimiento" con tu proveedor supone una pérdida para ambos, pero, ¿te has preguntado quién lo pierde todo y quién solo una parte?
> 
> De entrada, tu proveedor es a la vez el arrendador del local y, según dices, propietario de dos fruterías más. Por lo que comentas, provee a otras tres, en total seis. De buenas a primeras, con tu traspaso, se ha embolsado 30.000 euros de sopetón y se ha quitado dos indemnizaciones por despido en caso de cerrar la frutería. Al mismo tiempo, os cobra 450 euros mensuales de alquiler, llueva o nieve, que son 5.400 euros anuales.
> 
> ...



No, el arrendador del local es un tercero ajeno a todo el tinglado.

Por nuestra parte si fracasa el asunto, no perdemos todo, solo pierde mi mujer su trabajo y busca otro. La deuda de 30.000 la pagaríamos antes de tirar la toalla y si tan mal fueran las cosas pues tocaría poner de mi bolsillo lo que quedara de deuda pero las cosas van bien.

El proveedor perdería un 15 por cien aprox de su venta fija, no se va a arruinar pero hace pupita. Esto es sólo una cuestión de incentivos no de lo cruda que pueda llegar a ser la ruina.

Como dije desde un principio mi familia no depende de esto actualmente, esto es una apuesta más. Por el momento mi salario puede sostenerlo todo para 3, vete a saber si en el futuro a los 3 nos sostiene esta aventura y me encuentro yo dedicado al golf profesional como tanto merezco.


----------



## OBDC (30 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No, el arrendador del local es un tercero ajeno a todo el tinglado.
> 
> Por nuestra parte si fracasa el asunto, no perdemos todo, solo pierde mi mujer su trabajo y busca otro. La deuda de 30.000 la pagaríamos antes de tirar la toalla y si tan mal fueran las cosas pues tocaría poner de mi bolsillo lo que quedara de deuda pero las cosas van bien.
> 
> ...



Golf profesional invirtiendo en fruterías? Mini golf dirás...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## eufor (30 Oct 2021)

cuenta con que si no están ya en poco tiempo te rodearán un par de frutamoros de mierda y si el barrio es uno de estos en los que carecen de más principios que los 20 céntimos que se ahora la juani serán competencia si el barrio está ya de moros frutamoros y doñas rogelia hasta los huevos su presencia puede incentivarles a que te compren mucha fruta solo por darse el gusto de pasar delante del frutamoros cargados de fruta hasta arriba


----------



## OBDC (31 Oct 2021)

Como termina de números el primer mes? 
También el "ejque" nos gustaría conocerlo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## spica (31 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> [...]



Me sumo a la peticion de numeros, queremos de saber eso.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (31 Oct 2021)

@javiwell macho ya he tenido demasiada paciencia, foto o reporte.



Spoiler



Es broma shur


----------



## sisar_vidal (31 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Como termina de números el primer mes?
> También el "ejque" nos gustaría conocerlo.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Lo comido por lo servido y de milagro


----------



## OBDC (31 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Lo comido por lo servido y de milagro



Quiero saber los "ejque", lo de los números están claros.
Quiero leer las construcciones oníricas que ha fabulado para justificar y negar el ostión que ya vislumbra en el horizonte.
Supongo que será que no se miraron a los ojos el mayorista y la mujer por ser el primer mes...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (31 Oct 2021)

Tranquilos hombre os pasaré numeros estamos a día 31, me falta tener alguna documentación escaneada y guardada para daros números solo algunos albaranes que me falta recibir y los ingresos de los últimos dos días laborables.

Aproximadamente ha ganado 2.400 mi muhe y digo aproximadamente porque no hacemos inventario cada mes. Pero la variación de existencias es más menos 200 euros


----------



## Henry Hill (31 Oct 2021)

Tobias Fünke dijo:


> No puedo entender la negatividad o ansia que leo en algunos para que le vayan mal las cosas. Por mi parte mucho exito y enhorabuena por animarte a llevar un negocio propio.



Yo si lo entiendo. España está llena de desgraciados y gilipollas. El foro no iba a ser menos. Suerte al OP


----------



## OBDC (1 Nov 2021)

Henry Hill dijo:


> Yo si lo entiendo. España está llena de desgraciados y gilipollas. El foro no iba a ser menos. Suerte al OP



Curioso, tu perfil de frecuencia de uso y epoca de inscripción en el foro, es bastante similar con el OP.
Bienvenido al hilo....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (1 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Curioso, tu perfil de frecuencia de uso y epoca de inscripción en el foro, es bastante similar con el OP.
> Bienvenido al hilo....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Directo al maxilar, señor Rodríguez


----------



## Henry Hill (1 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Curioso, tu perfil de frecuencia de uso y epoca de inscripción en el foro, es bastante similar con el OP.
> Bienvenido al hilo....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Curiosisimo si


----------



## OBDC (1 Nov 2021)

Henry Hill dijo:


> Curiosisimo si




Pasa y aconseja al OP, que es de lo que se trata el hilo, no de conseguir escuderos para el mayorista.
Hasta el momento no he leído una sola frase de consejos tuya, y eso que busqué en todo el hilo.



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Nov 2021)

Lo que estoy viendo el Sant Gervasi, es que chinos, pakis y panchis te montan una frutería en un suspiro

Y algunos están matando a los autóctonos

Pasas a casi las 10 de la noche y la frutería está abierta
Pasas un domingo y la frutería abierta

Y es Sant Gervasi, no puedes tener mierda género porque te lo comes

Pero es que además los de atmeller que venden la fruta a precio de oro, no paran de abrir tiendas

En Asturias, ya puedes reinventar la rueda que no le ganarás en calidad a las futerías el arco


----------



## C.J. (1 Nov 2021)

Henry Hill dijo:


> Yo si lo entiendo. España está llena de desgraciados y gilipollas. El foro no iba a ser menos. Suerte al OP



Y más en este foro de envidiosos comedoritos.

Lo más próximo al emprendimiento que han hecho es apuntarle a su mamá los doritos y tigretones en la lista de la compra.


----------



## OBDC (1 Nov 2021)

C.J. dijo:


> Y más en este foro de envidiosos comedoritos.
> 
> Lo más próximo al emprendimiento que han hecho es apuntarle a su mamá los doritos y tigretones en la lista de la compra.



Otro más con el mismo perfil de intervención y fechas que el OP.....
Curioso como gente que no participa nunca están saliendo de su cueva.
Venga, va, opina sobre la "himbersion" y no sobre lo que hacen los demás que nadie pregunta sobre eso 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Lombroso (1 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Otro más con el mismo perfil de intervención y fechas que el OP.....
> Curioso como gente que no participa nunca están saliendo de su cueva.
> Venga, va, opina sobre la "himbersion" y no sobre lo que hacen los demás que nadie pregunta sobre eso
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Quieres decir que el OP ha creado varios perfiles para avalar su decisión?


----------



## C.J. (1 Nov 2021)

Le


OBDC dijo:


> Otro más con el mismo perfil de intervención y fechas que el OP.....
> Curioso como gente que no participa nunca están saliendo de su cueva.
> Venga, va, opina sobre la "himbersion" y no sobre lo que hacen los demás que nadie pregunta sobre eso
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Llevo en burbuja MÁS DE DIEZ AÑOS.

Venga, a comer doritos.


----------



## javiwell (1 Nov 2021)

C.J. dijo:


> Le
> 
> 
> Llevo en burbuja MÁS DE DIEZ AÑOS.
> ...



Yo en realidad trabajo para la CIA y llevo décadas creando perfiles en los foros para responderme a mi mismo desde distintos perfiles y así por fin dominare el mundo desde la fruteria de mi muhe


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (1 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo que estoy viendo el Sant Gervasi, es que chinos, pakis y panchis te montan una frutería en un suspiro
> 
> Y algunos están matando a los autóctonos
> 
> ...



Los de Ametller explotan dos venas , la ecogeta y la nacionalista , y mira , tienen su público.


----------



## javiwell (2 Nov 2021)

Antes antes, a eso hay que restarle 833 mientras paguemos el préstamo del traspaso.

Pero eso es lo que está dando el negocio en sí en un mes bastante regular tirando a bajo de ventas. 

Lo achacamos a que ha sido un octubre veraniego y la gente a salido mucho a comer fuera y no ha comprado demasiadas cosas para tener en la nevera.


----------



## OBDC (2 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Antes antes, a eso hay que restarle 833 mientras paguemos el préstamo del traspaso.
> 
> Pero eso es lo que está dando el negocio en sí en un mes bastante regular tirando a bajo de ventas.
> 
> Lo achacamos a que ha sido un octubre veraniego y la gente a salido mucho a comer fuera y no ha comprado demasiadas cosas para tener en la nevera.



Amigo, esos son números más realistas. 
Prepárate para el desastre de enero (no sobra ni para habas luego de navidades), luego en marzo la gente se va de vacaciones por SS, y a partir de junio ya se lía parda con las ventas porque empieza el verano hasta agosto inclusive y se empieza a trasladar el consumo a zonas costeras.
Septiembre es un desastre porque todo el gasto se va para los colegios y se vuelve sin un duro de las vacaciones en las que se dio todo. En esos meses que te he mencionado la facturación será bastante por debajo de lo que rescataste en octubre. Así que meses similares a octubre te queda noviembre y diciembre, febrero, abril y mayo. 
Te han preparado el traspaso para que pilles los 3 meses más estables del año y probablemente los mejores (el Black friday es el que marca para el comercio minorista la salida de números rojos en el hemisferio norte) y no montes la de cristo al mayorista. 
Espero equivocarme y que los números te den para pagar el préstamo y el despido de la empleada para poder trabajar tu mujer llevándose un salario digno a casa por el trabajo realizado, y prepárate para los meses malos abrir el domingo como los pakis para robarle ventas a las grandes superficies y poder pagar la letra. Si contemplas el peor escenario tienes alternativas de sacarlo adelante.
Tu problema de números, es que has contemplado la simulación del mejor escenario y que como te lo presento el mayorista fue obviamente optimista y para venderte la moto. Te han engañado, y lo peor es que recién empiezas a oler la mierda del fregado en el que te has metido.
Espero equivocarme por tu salud y la de tu familia y que conserves el matrimonio, porque esto generará un socavon de reproches mutuos en la relación.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Nov 2021)

Es que está convencido que si líquida no sé qué ridiculez dijo como trimestre de irpf ya ha pagado los impuestos

Ya verás la hostia que le llegará en la próxima declaración de la renta

A eso súmale cuando ya tenga que pagar la cuota de autónomos normal

Ya le dijimos que su mujer va a trabajar gratis los 3 años del préstamo 

Y lo que tu dices es típico de empresario primerizo, lo que sobre a final de mes pa la saca, en vez de pensar en que tiene que dejar cada mes un remanente de caja (a menos que ya le venga bien que el op le vaya inyectando cash al negocio cada x meses como ya hizo en octubre)


----------



## javiwell (2 Nov 2021)

El fondo de comercio, que es el precio del traspaso, es un activo amortizable.

Independientemente de que lo paguemos en 3 años, ese fondo de comercio tiene una vida útil. Segun el plan contable y de acuerdo con el principio de prudencia, tiene una vida útil de 10 años (esto no tiene por qué ser real, es una simple norma)

Así que la corriente monetaria de los pagos del traspaso no tiene por qué coincidir con la corriente de gastos que sería la amortización del fondo de comercio.

En nuestro caso si consideraremos 10 años de vida útil nuestro gasto mensual de traspaso son 250 aunque estemos pagando plazos de 833.

Segun tu visión de economista, si me compro un negocio, el pago que haga o los pagos que haga del precio de compra son gastos en la cuenta de resultados en el momento que los pague.

Ah este mes dejamos toda la ganancia en la cuenta corriente del negocio, mi mujer tiene saldo en su cuenta corriente personal como para 5 meses más sin cobrar nada si quiere y, por mi parte, este mes he ahorrado 900 euros sin ningún esfuerzo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El fondo de comercio, que es el precio del traspaso, es un activo amortizable.
> 
> Independientemente de que lo paguemos en 3 años, ese fondo de comercio tiene una vida útil. Segun el plan contable y de acuerdo con el principio de prudencia, tiene una vida útil de 10 años (esto no tiene por qué ser real, es una simple norma)
> 
> ...



Sería la primera empresa que amortiza de menos voluntariamente 

Hacienda encantados


----------



## OBDC (2 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El fondo de comercio, que es el precio del traspaso, es un activo amortizable.
> 
> Independientemente de que lo paguemos en 3 años, ese fondo de comercio tiene una vida útil. Segun el plan contable y de acuerdo con el principio de prudencia, tiene una vida útil de 10 años (esto no tiene por qué ser real, es una simple norma)
> 
> ...



Amigo, entiendo que tengas capacidad de ahorro y dinero tu muhe en la cuenta.
Lo que se trata es que te paguen por trabajar, no de que pagues tu por trabajar.
Si ya vas pensando en tirar de ahorros con un traspaso, te aseguro que buscando traspasar aunque pierdas dinero, harás mejor negocio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (2 Nov 2021)

¿Tu crees que si hubiéramos abierto una fruteria desde cero, este primer mes hubiéramos podido facturar 700 euros al día y ganar 2.400 euros sin que se nos pudriera la fruta o habría que palmar algo de pasta, quizá 50.000 hasta que empezara a dar dinero el negocio?

No hemos pagado por un know how, hemos pagado por una clientela.


----------



## javiwell (2 Nov 2021)

No le dijeron mil, mi mujer llevaba 3 años contando la caja en esa tienda lo único que le propusieron fue un precio y una condición de proveedor exclusivo, todo lo demás ya lo conocía muy bien ella.

Sabemos que hay estacionalidad en los ingresos todos los años, y sabemos que diciembre es un gran mes por ejemplo.

El negocio sobrevive perfectamente con 550 euros de caja, este mes muy flojo en relación a los últimos octubres de los ultimos 3 años, hemos facturado 700 de media diaria. Ya habrá otros meses de 1000 euros de caja quizá una media anual de 850.

Otra cosa tan importante como la venta es el margen y un 37% calculado sobre ventas es un magnífico margen.


----------



## javiwell (2 Nov 2021)

Bueno 700 al día es funcionar bien, no muchas fruterias facturan eso.

Ningún empresario puede controlar lo que compran sus clientes.

Nuestra apuesta ha sido pagar una suma por algo que más o menos sabemos que clientela tiene o puede tener. Es una apuesta alternativa a abrir una cosa sin clientela y a traerla, ni mejor ni peor, eso lo dirá el resultado.


----------



## OBDC (2 Nov 2021)

Le han tomado el pelo. Los 30k es para asegurarse mediante el crédito que no se le abandonan el chiringuito en 2 semanas los remeros. Es la cadena del remero que entró al barco sin ser obligado y se la puso, porque le dijeron que de remero iba a hacer turismo.
En muchas empresas Dan crédito para compra de la casa a los empleados que quieren esclavizar, esto es más o menos lo mismo....
El mayorista es muuuuy largo, y estos unos pipiolos que se creen que tienen la fórmula para comerse el mundo; "el que no lo hace es porque no quiere"....
Al principio pensaba que de tan hilarante era todo tenía que haber una troceada de algún tipo de fondo......ahora veo que es honesto el OP y realmente está contando la verdad. Por empatia me da lástima, ero bueno, de última hay algunos que pagan un máster no presencial de 30k, estos al menos están haciendo un máster con prácticas y en el mundo real porcel mismo precio y con un porcentaje mínimo de salir sin pérdidas, pero bueno, al fin lo tienen y si curran como locos metiendo seso y apretando el cinturón y eliminando pasivos rápidamente (empleado sobrante) puede hasta que lleguen al final del recorrido con el conocimiento suficiente para poder meterse en otro tinglado sin hacer idioteces y curados de la puerilidad.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (3 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno 700 al día es funcionar bien, no muchas fruterias facturan eso.
> 
> Ningún empresario puede controlar lo que compran sus clientes.
> 
> Nuestra apuesta ha sido pagar una suma por algo que más o menos sabemos que clientela tiene o puede tener. Es una apuesta alternativa a abrir una cosa sin clientela y a traerla, ni mejor ni peor, eso lo dirá el resultado.



Ya vamos por 700 euros de los 1000 más TPV que prometía jajaja

Espero que seas funci A1 porque vas a cenar el préstamo del mes de Febrero de tu bigotuda


----------



## SrPurpuron (3 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Le han tomado el pelo. Los 30k es para asegurarse mediante el crédito que no se le abandonan el chiringuito en 2 semanas los remeros. Es la cadena del remero que entró al barco sin ser obligado y se la puso, porque le dijeron que de remero iba a hacer turismo.
> En muchas empresas Dan crédito para compra de la casa a los empleados que quieren esclavizar, esto es más o menos lo mismo....
> El mayorista es muuuuy largo, y estos unos pipiolos que se creen que tienen la fórmula para comerse el mundo; "el que no lo hace es porque no quiere"....
> Al principio pensaba que de tan hilarante era todo tenía que haber una troceada de algún tipo de fondo......ahora veo que es honesto el OP y realmente está contando la verdad. Por empatia me da lástima, ero bueno, de última hay algunos que pagan un máster no presencial de 30k, estos al menos están haciendo un máster con prácticas y en el mundo real porcel mismo precio y con un porcentaje mínimo de salir sin pérdidas, pero bueno, al fin lo tienen y si curran como locos metiendo seso y apretando el cinturón y eliminando pasivos rápidamente (empleado sobrante) puede hasta que lleguen al final del recorrido con el conocimiento suficiente para poder meterse en otro tinglado sin hacer idioteces y curados de la puerilidad.
> ...



No se podía saber


----------



## SrPurpuron (3 Nov 2021)

Pillo sitio en posible hilo mitico


----------



## javiwell (3 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Ya vamos por 700 euros de los 1000 más TPV que prometía jajaja
> 
> Espero que seas funci A1 porque vas a cenar el préstamo del mes de Febrero de tu bigotuda



Vah malos presagios infundados, nada nuevo bajo el sol


----------



## OBDC (3 Nov 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> No se podía saber



No hoy peor sordo que el que no quiere escuchar, y ciego que no quiere ver.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (3 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Vah malos presagios infundados, nada nuevo bajo el sol



Son fundados, infundado es el optimismo que tienes....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## spica (3 Nov 2021)

Pues hoy he pasado por delante de una fruteria de mi pueblo.
Abrio hace unos 3 años al principio tenia fruta normal y precios compettivos respecto a los supermercados de cadenas. Tenia gente.

Hoy no he visto a nadie pero lo mas alarmante la fruta del escaparate era morralla.
¿La bajada de calidad de la fruta se debe a tratar de cubrir gastos trayendo fruta mas barata?


----------



## javiwell (3 Nov 2021)

spica dijo:


> Pues hoy he pasado por delante de una fruteria de mi pueblo.
> Abrio hace unos 3 años al principio tenia fruta normal y precios compettivos respecto a los supermercados de cadenas. Tenia gente.
> 
> Hoy no he visto a nadie pero lo mas alarmante la fruta del escaparate era morralla.
> ¿La bajada de calidad de la fruta se debe a tratar de cubrir gastos trayendo fruta mas barata?



Gran error, para que funcione hay que tener siempre variedad y calidad. 

A veces algunas cosas tocara venderlas a coste a otras se les sacará más, otras veces estarán más bajos los precios mayoristas y se le ganará más a todo. Esto depende de si llueve, si ha habido granizo, si hay mucho sol, si hay plagas... es cambiante e impredecible.

Es el frutero quien se debe adaptar a las oscilaciones de los precios para ofrecer al cliente una variedad y calidad con precios estables.

Nunca puede ser el cliente quien se adapte a lo que el frutero quiera vender ese día porque esta más barato o porque es menos arriesgado comprar solo algunas cosas en lugar de ofrecer de todo.

No puede ser que llegue un cliente y ese día no haya lechuga porque esta muy cara, es mejor vender la lechuga a coste o a perdida pero tener lechuga.

Lo que vale es que el cliente tenga grabado en su mente que en esa tienda siempre hay de todo, fresco y a precios competitivos. Y con el tiempo siempre se gana y el cliente siempre vuelve.


----------



## Lombroso (3 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El fondo de comercio, que es el precio del traspaso, es un activo amortizable.
> 
> Independientemente de que lo paguemos en 3 años, ese fondo de comercio tiene una vida útil. Segun el plan contable y de acuerdo con el principio de prudencia, tiene una vida útil de 10 años (esto no tiene por qué ser real, es una simple norma)
> 
> ...



Me recuerda usted a un empleado que tuve, estudiante en aquel entonces de ADE (Administración y dirección de empresas), que hablaba de términos económicos y empresariales desconocidos para la mayoría: fondo de comercio, plan contable, principio de prudencia, etc. Cuando le preguntabas adónde enfocaría su carrera profesional, respondía a trabajar en una empresa, nada de dirigirla. A día de hoy, tras haberse sacado la carrera y hacer un máster, trabaja de administrativo en una PYME de productos ecológicos por 1.100 euros mensuales, habiendo solicitado desde hace dos años un aumento de sueldo y estar esperando a que "la empresa funcione mejor".

Con esto quiero decir que la terminología y la teoría son muy bonitas, pero quienes han fundado PYMES (dejo de lado a hijos de) son personas que han visto la oportunidad, han tenido ojo y se lo han currado como cabrones. Las star-up de estudiantes que dieron pelotazos se cuentan con los dedos de una sola mano, aunque es lo que a los periódicos más les gusta publicar. Currar, currar, tener una base de conocimientos y currar.


----------



## javiwell (3 Nov 2021)

Mi muhe ya ha vivido un confinamiento al frente de la tienda... alimentación, actividad esencial, permanecio abierta.

Las ventas subieron estrepitosamente por dos factores, la gente tenía más miedo al contagio en hipermercados y la gente tenía miedo al desabastecimiento y se aprovisionaba de todo y luego aburridos en casa comían bebían como cerdos.

Además, para muchos, bajar a la tienda a por una barra de pan era la excusa para el paseo matinal


----------



## javiwell (3 Nov 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Me recuerda usted a un empleado que tuve, estudiante en aquel entonces de ADE (Administración y dirección de empresas), que hablaba de términos económicos y empresariales desconocidos para la mayoría: fondo de comercio, plan contable, principio de prudencia, etc. Cuando le preguntabas adónde enfocaría su carrera profesional, respondía a trabajar en una empresa, nada de dirigirla. A día de hoy, tras haberse sacado la carrera y hacer un máster, trabaja de administrativo en una PYME de productos ecológicos por 1.100 euros mensuales, habiendo solicitado desde hace dos años un aumento de sueldo y estar esperando a que "la empresa funcione mejor".
> 
> Con esto quiero decir que la terminología y la teoría son muy bonitas, pero quienes han fundado PYMES (dejo de lado a hijos de) son personas que han visto la oportunidad, han tenido ojo y se lo han currado como cabrones. Las star-up de estudiantes que dieron pelotazos se cuentan con los dedos de una sola mano, aunque es lo que a los periódicos más les gusta publicar. Currar, currar, tener una base de conocimientos y currar.



Yo hace mucho tiempo que no soy estudiante, he trabajado muchos años y he participado en el lanzamiento de una entidad financiera.

He atendido a inspectores, auditores, consejos de administración. Elaboro las cuentas, hago estadísticas, calculo provisiones, hago informes, hago reportes al ministerio de economía.

Conozco lo que es el fondo de comercio porque he trabajado en operaciones societarias de venta de carteras y en la absorción de la entidad en un grupo. 

Se leer un resultado porque lo elaboro yo y diferencio bien lo que es un gasto de lo que es una compra de un activo, cosa que es elemental.

Y no estudie ade, estudie economia y un máster en dirección de entidades financieras.


----------



## cohynetes (3 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi muhe ya ha vivido un confinamiento al frente de la tienda... alimentación, actividad esencial, permanecio abierta.
> 
> Las ventas subieron estrepitosamente por dos factores, la gente tenía más miedo al contagio en hipermercados y la gente tenía miedo al desabastecimiento y se aprovisionaba de todo y luego aburridos en casa comían bebían como cerdos.
> 
> Además, para muchos, bajar a la tienda a por una barra de pan era la excusa para el paseo matinal



Toda la razón,pero vete olvidándote de otro confinamiento.
Vamos que has hecho números con los 3 últimos años trabajados de tu mujer,mujer que meterían por la faena que hubo esos meses y pensaría que aquello es así todos los días.

Enserio,espero que tengas la nómina funci al 100% disponible para la bigotuda.


----------



## javiwell (3 Nov 2021)

Nadie salía a comer ni a cenar fuera, las ventas alcanzaban 1400 varios días.


----------



## javiwell (3 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Toda la razón,pero vete olvidándote de otro confinamiento.
> Vamos que has hecho números con los 3 últimos años trabajados de tu mujer,mujer que meterían por la faena que hubo esos meses y pensaría que aquello es así todos los días.
> 
> Enserio,espero que tengas la nómina funci al 100% disponible para la bigotuda.



Mi mujer fue contratada antes de la pandemia, tuvo la suerte de ser la responsable de la tienda en cuestión de 2 meses porque la responsable que había se fue a vivir a otra ciudad con su pareja. 

Se encargó absolutamente de todo desde el principio, abrir, colocar, hacer pedidos, cobrar, tratar con proveedores, contar la caja, limpiar, cerrar... solo le quedaba tener un asesor fiscal y presentar los modelos en hacienda y seguridad social, todo lo demás ya lo manejaba muy bien.

Yo no soy funcionario tengo unos derechos de antigüedad en mi empresa, una buena nomina y una valiosa experiencia además de una buena edad profesional.


----------



## OBDC (3 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Nadie salía a comer ni a cenar fuera, las ventas alcanzaban 1400 varios días.



Eso lo creo, la pandemia fue una era dorada para el sector de la alimentación. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## fuckencia (3 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi mujer fue contratada antes de la pandemia, tuvo la suerte de ser la responsable de la tienda en cuestión de 2 meses porque la responsable que había se fue a vivir a otra ciudad con su pareja.
> 
> Se encargó absolutamente de todo desde el principio, abrir, colocar, hacer pedidos, cobrar, tratar con proveedores, contar la caja, limpiar, cerrar... solo le quedaba tener un asesor fiscal y presentar los modelos en hacienda y seguridad social, todo lo demás ya lo manejaba muy bien.
> 
> Yo no soy funcionario tengo unos derechos de antigüedad en mi empresa, una buena nomina y una valiosa experiencia además de una buena edad profesional.



lo dices como si fuera la hostia y es lo que hacemos todas las DEPENDIENTAS .

30 años de dependienta llevo encima , y hago todo eso que hace tu mujer y además 
controlar albaranes , facturas , empleados , formación , el "b"..... 
y por eso mismo se que una cosa es ser empleado y otra empresario.
y que ser bueno en lo primero , no te capacita para lo segundo.

os habeis venido muy arriba con esto
os deseo suerte


----------



## javiwell (3 Nov 2021)

fuckencia dijo:


> lo dices como si fuera la hostia y es lo que hacemos todas las DEPENDIENTAS .
> 
> 30 años de dependienta llevo encima , y hago todo eso que hace tu mujer y además
> controlar albaranes , facturas , empleados , formación , el "b".....
> ...



No es la ostia ni mucho menos pero muchos trabajadores de tiendas no tienen la suerte de que se les deje una tienda a su cargo con tan solo 2 meses de experiencia.

En ese sentido mi mujer tuvo que actuar desde el principio como si la tienda fuera suya porque estuvo varios meses ella sola apagando todos los fuegos hasta que le mandaron ayuda y eso le curtio para ahora saber llevarlo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (3 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es que está convencido que si líquida no sé qué ridiculez dijo como trimestre de irpf ya ha pagado los impuestos
> 
> Ya verás la hostia que le llegará en la próxima declaración de la renta
> 
> ...



Que no que su padre tiene la mejor gestoría de su provincia coño!!


----------



## OBDC (3 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Que no que su padre tiene la mejor gestoría de su provincia coño!!



Que cachondo eres! 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## fuckencia (3 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No es la ostia ni mucho menos pero muchos trabajadores de tiendas no tienen la suerte de que se les deje una tienda a su cargo con tan solo 2 meses de experiencia.
> 
> En ese sentido mi mujer tuvo que actuar desde el principio como si la tienda fuera suya porque estuvo varios meses ella sola apagando todos los fuegos hasta que le mandaron ayuda y eso le curtio para ahora saber llevarlo.



saber llevar el trabajo de una tienda no es saber llevar el trabajo de una empresa , como te hemos intentado hacer ver todos .

si supiera ( si supieráis ) , no habríais pillado la franquicia-traspaso de algo tan etéreo como una cartera de clientes .

y es _Hostia_ con hache.
si no , sería un puerto de Roma


----------



## OBDC (3 Nov 2021)

fuckencia dijo:


> saber llevar el trabajo de una tienda no es saber llevar el trabajo de una empresa , como te hemos intentado hacer ver todos .
> 
> si supiera ( si supieráis ) , no habríais pillado la franquicia-traspaso de algo tan etéreo como una cartera de clientes .
> 
> ...



Hostia con la ostia!!!
Ahora no se trata de hacerle ver nada, que ya lo ha visto aunque lo disimule bien disimulado, lo que se trata es de ver que hace con la que se le viene, que tampoco querrá escuchar.
Uno madura cuando aprende de la experiencia ajena.....y a este le falta un rato todavía para estar en su punto.
Un empresario de verdad, jamás hubiera pillado ese "ofrecimiento tan generoso" de tener que mirarse a los ojos con el mayorista, le hubiera mirado el culo, a ver si se la podía meter doblada o recta.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (3 Nov 2021)

Cuántas veces le hemos avisado? Por mi que se hunda en la mierda, ahí tiene su envidia.


----------



## OBDC (3 Nov 2021)

Este proverbio árabe define perfectamente al universo humano, y nos mete a cada uno en un casillero, nos guste o no.






En una etapa de la vida creemos que la universidad y los máster nos dan conocimientos. Cuando avanzamos nos damos cuenta que lo que nos dan es entrenamiento y el conocimiento lo da la calle.
Dejar de confundir ambas cosas me costo un par de golpes duros, pero en ese momento aprendí que lo que nos enseña a andar, es lo duro que está el suelo. Si fuera blando, estaríamos todos reptando y no nos mantendríamos erguidos.

El mejor deseo que puedo tener para el OP, en el punto que se encuentra, es que el suelo que pisa esté bien duro. Probablemente si lo está, sea los mejores 30k que haya invertido en su vida si tiene resilencia y sabe sacar provecho de esta experiencia.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (3 Nov 2021)

fuckencia dijo:


> saber llevar el trabajo de una tienda no es saber llevar el trabajo de una empresa , como te hemos intentado hacer ver todos .
> 
> si supiera ( si supieráis ) , no habríais pillado la franquicia-traspaso de algo tan etéreo como una cartera de clientes .
> 
> ...



El valor de una cosa no reside en su tangibilidad. 

Numerosos ejemplos de importantísimas empresas se construyeron comprando una empresa ya en marcha. MC Donalds sin ir más lejos.

No pretendo llegar a lo que llegó MC Donalds pero según tu tesis, los que compraron MC Donalds no sabían de negocios porque compraron un traspaso de algo tan etéreo como una cartera de clientes.


----------



## javiwell (3 Nov 2021)

Tu sin embargo debes saber muchísimo, se te nota.


----------



## Pirro (3 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Antes antes, a eso hay que restarle 833 mientras paguemos el préstamo del traspaso.
> 
> Pero eso es lo que está dando el negocio en sí en un mes bastante regular tirando a bajo de ventas.
> 
> Lo achacamos a que ha sido un octubre veraniego y la gente a salido mucho a comer fuera y no ha comprado demasiadas cosas para tener en la nevera.



En el fondo hasta el que te da más cera en este hilo respeta lo que estás haciendo.


----------



## OBDC (3 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Tu sin embargo debes saber muchísimo, se te nota.




A mi el orgullo no me impide aprender, eso lo tengo superado hace eones.
Tampoco rigen mis decisiones (o eso intento) económicas las emociones o deseos. 
No lo aprendí en la universidad ninguno de esos dos preceptos.
Cuando pagues de IRPF 80K al año por actividades profesionales, me avisas, así me dices en qué cajón del proverbio me metes.
Te deseo el suelo duro amigo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## fuckencia (3 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El valor de una cosa no reside en su tangibilidad.
> 
> Numerosos ejemplos de importantísimas empresas se construyeron comprando una empresa ya en marcha. MC Donalds sin ir más lejos.
> 
> No pretendo llegar a lo que llegó MC Donalds pero según tu tesis, los que compraron MC Donalds no sabían de negocios porque compraron un traspaso de algo tan etéreo como una cartera de clientes.



Ya ,y tito Bill Gates empezo en el garaje de su casa y tal .
Y Amancio Ortega en un modaspepi

Eres muy grandòn 
Pensé que eras inocente ,pero estoy empezando a ver que eres soberbio .

Suerte con tu Zara Frutas


----------



## sisar_vidal (3 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> A mi el orgullo no me impide aprender, eso lo tengo superado hace eones.
> Tampoco rigen mis decisiones (o eso intento) económicas las emociones o deseos.
> No lo aprendí en la universidad ninguno de esos dos preceptos.
> Cuando pagues de IRPF 80K al año por actividades profesionales, me avisas, así me dices en qué cajón del proverbio me metes.
> ...



Deseale que la mujer no le haga viogen. Yo le hice secuencia de hechos, esto acaba en suicidio


----------



## OBDC (3 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Deseale que la mujer no le haga viogen. Yo le hice secuencia de hechos, esto acaba en suicidio



Suicidio no (para eso hay que ser responsable), viogen sí, acabará pagando el padre. Este cuenta con la herencia de una gestoria Paco con 5 curritos picateclas y una cartera de clientes con autónomos fruteros.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (3 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Suicidio no, viogen si, acabará pagando el padre. Este cuenta con la herencia de una gestoria Paco con 5 curritos picateclas y una cartera de clientes con autónomos fruteros.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto




El lecho en el que duerme será profanado por el ceo de su competencia directa, Mohamed.


----------



## OBDC (3 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> El lecho en el que duerme será profanado por el ceo de su competencia directa, Mohamed.




Que cabrón! (como elogio de altura evocando los machos cabríos, por supesto)


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (3 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Que cabrón! (como elogio de altura evocando los machos cabríos, por supesto)
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



God bles'ya.


----------



## javiwell (3 Nov 2021)

fuckencia dijo:


> Ya ,y tito Bill Gates empezo en el garaje de su casa y tal .
> Y Amancio Ortega en un modaspepi
> 
> Eres muy grandòn
> ...



Solo estoy rebatiendo tu argumento, no es nada personal, espero que no te moleste que me exprese


----------



## OBDC (3 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> God bles'ya.



No nos mofemos, los pobres chicos deben de estar desvelados haciendo números para descubrir en que se equivocaron.
Me imagino hasta la conversación en que la frutera sentencia con ínfulas de "aquí mando yo": "A la Sari no la tiramos, sino no puedo ir a buscar a los niños al colegio".

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (3 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No nos mofemos, los pobres chicos deben de estar desvelados haciendo números para descubrir en que se equivocaron.
> Me imagino hasta la conversación en que la frutera sentencia con ínfulas de "aquí mando yo": "A la Sari no la tiramos, sino no puedo ir a buscar a los niños al colegio".
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Lo peor es que la culpa nunca será asumida por la mujer, la culpa siempre será de javitowell:
- un hombre debe hacer rentable el negocio!
- no me estás ayudando!
- tu padre nos dijo que nos forrariamos
- no me avisaste de que había que pagar esto!


----------



## OBDC (3 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Lo peor es que la culpa nunca será asumida por la mujer, la culpa siempre será de javitowell:
> - un hombre debe hacer rentable el negocio!
> - no me estás ayudando!
> - tu padre nos dijo que nos forrariamos
> - no me avisaste de que había que pagar esto!



Eso ya está ocurriendo.....

La frase de la frutera es única y lapidaria, porque no da para más su sapiencia ni imaginación:

"Tú revisaste los números".

Que significa: " Ahora te chupas tú la mandarina por más que este amarga, o dejo de trabajar y ya verás"

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (3 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Eso ya está ocurriendo.....
> 
> La frase de la frutera es única y lapidaria, porque no da para más su sapiencia ni imaginación:
> 
> ...



Y el pensamiento continuo de ella

"Puto inútil"


----------



## OBDC (3 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Y el pensamiento continuo de ella
> 
> "Puto inútil"



Sí si si, eso ya lo piensa. Vamos, lo pensamos nosotros y le tenemos hasta empatia, así que la mujer más seguro....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Nov 2021)

una foto de los melones que tiene tu mujer....en la frutería..no estaria mal


----------



## jkaza (4 Nov 2021)

Qué pasa con este hilo y con la frutería? No me voy a repasar tantos posts, resumen por favor.


----------



## cohynetes (4 Nov 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Qué pasa con este hilo y con la frutería? No me voy a repasar tantos posts, resumen por favor.



Uno ha comprado dos estanterías y una báscula por 30000 euros pero prefiere llamarlo how do o algo así


----------



## rtxkwallace (4 Nov 2021)

Decís que el autor del hilo es troll, que podría ser. Pero yo lo que veo son decenas de mensajes de Trolls tratando de tirar por tierra una y otra vez lo mismo. Esta claro que no es el negocio del siglo, pero, si bien tiene sus riesgos, tampoco es una inmolación como estáis empeñados en demostrar.

Es bueno el debate y confrontar ideas, que es lo que le ha dado 78 páginas al hilo, pero tanta obsesión también cansa.

Y por entrar en el tema del negocio.

Muchos planteáis que es un mal negocio porque en vuestro entorno hay muchísimas fruterías que han alquilado un local y x meses después habían cerrado. Yo también he visto lo mismo donde vivo. 

Sin embargo le decís que no tenía que haber pagado por la clientela sino haber alquilado un local y montar la frutería por su cuenta. Justo el modelo que fracasa una y otra vez ¿No es contradictorio? Precisamente la diferencia puede estar en tener una clientela hecha.


----------



## OBDC (4 Nov 2021)

rtxkwallace dijo:


> Decís que el autor del hilo es troll, que podría ser. Pero yo lo que veo son decenas de mensajes de Trolls tratando de tirar por tierra una y otra vez lo mismo. Esta claro que no es el negocio del siglo, pero, si bien tiene sus riesgos, tampoco es una inmolación como estáis empeñados en demostrar.
> 
> Es bueno el debate y confrontar ideas, que es lo que le ha dado 78 páginas al hilo, pero tanta obsesión también cansa.
> 
> ...



Pídele que te la venda, seguro lo hace.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (4 Nov 2021)

rtxkwallace dijo:


> Decís que el autor del hilo es troll, que podría ser. Pero yo lo que veo son decenas de mensajes de Trolls tratando de tirar por tierra una y otra vez lo mismo. Esta claro que no es el negocio del siglo, pero, si bien tiene sus riesgos, tampoco es una inmolación como estáis empeñados en demostrar.
> 
> Es bueno el debate y confrontar ideas, que es lo que le ha dado 78 páginas al hilo, pero tanta obsesión también cansa.
> 
> ...



En producto fresco, la estabilidad de la venta es la clave. Si no tienes eso tienes que tener capital para sacar de tu bolsillo hasta que la venta sea estable.


----------



## javiwell (4 Nov 2021)

Mientras sigamos ganando 2000 euros al mes con la tienda prefiero parecer idiota que hacerte caso.

El contrato de exclusividad de un proveedor es de lo más común en distribución, quizá porque la mitad del mercado es idiota.

Cualquier supermercado es una amalgama de contratos de exclusividad de proveedor.


----------



## adal86 (4 Nov 2021)

rtxkwallace dijo:


> Decís que el autor del hilo es troll, que podría ser. Pero yo lo que veo son decenas de mensajes de Trolls tratando de tirar por tierra una y otra vez lo mismo. Esta claro que no es el negocio del siglo, pero, si bien tiene sus riesgos, tampoco es una inmolación como estáis empeñados en demostrar.
> 
> Es bueno el debate y confrontar ideas, que es lo que le ha dado 78 páginas al hilo, pero tanta obsesión también cansa.
> 
> ...



Me siento un poco aludido con tu mensaje porque yo he sido uno de esos supuestos trolls. He entrado aquí un par de veces (solo un par, nada obsesivo) para advertir un poco a este pobre incauto de en qué lío se estaba metiendo. Ojo, mis advertencias no están fundadas en mis impresiones o en lo que yo vea o deje de ver en los alrededores de donde vivo, están fundadas en la opinión de una persona muy cercana a mí que lleva a cuestas más de una década de experiencia con varios supermercados.

Según este amigo, y no tengo por qué dudar de él, porque te repito, tiene experiencia constrastada en el sector por más de una década, este forero se está metiendo en un auténtico berenjenal, en el cual CON MUCHA SUERTE ganará más o menos lo mismo que gana de empleado, eso sí, cuatriplicando sus responsabilidades.


----------



## adal86 (4 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Mientras sigamos ganando 2000 euros al mes con la tienda prefiero parecer idiota que hacerte caso.
> 
> El contrato de exclusividad de un proveedor es de lo más común en distribución, quizá porque la mitad del mercado es idiota.
> 
> Cualquier supermercado es una amalgama de contratos de exclusividad de proveedor.



Suponiendo que ganaras 2000 euros al mes con la tienda, lo cual sería muchísimo suponer, no te compensa los tremendos riesgos que corres y la responsabilidad que te cargas a la espalda para ese ínfimo "sueldo".

Si tienes algún empleado, es una jodida ruleta rusa.


----------



## Lombroso (4 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Mientras sigamos ganando 2000 euros al mes con la tienda prefiero parecer idiota que hacerte caso.
> 
> El contrato de exclusividad de un proveedor es de lo más común en distribución, quizá porque la mitad del mercado es idiota.
> 
> Cualquier supermercado es una amalgama de contratos de exclusividad de proveedor.



En mi sector, que tiene algo en común con el tuyo o de tu mujer, los que son sensatos o tienen experiencia huyen de contratos de exclusividad. Es más, los proveedores van como locos buscando dichos contratos y los que lo aceptan lo hacen por dos motivos:

1) No tienen un duro para empezar y el proveedor (realmente es la marca la que lo hace) les aporta un dinero a cambio de X ventas en X tiempo. Dicho de otro modo, por extrema necesidad. En realidad, se trata de un anticipo que el vendedor devolverá.

2) Caso contrario, van sobrados de ventas y buscan un contrato de exclusividad para apretar en el precio al proveedor. Al ir sobrados, les da igual vender una marca u otra, porque el cliente es tan fiel que, por servicio, precio o cualquier otro factor, va a volver a ellos. 

En tu caso firmas exclusividad y además eres tu el que pagas. Inentendible.


----------



## fuckencia (4 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Solo estoy rebatiendo tu argumento, no es nada personal, espero que no te moleste que me exprese



para nada , no me molesta .

es soño que me flipa que atrgumentes con semejantes monstruos empresariales .

no es mal argumento , pero no es objetivo .
lo cual me hace pensar que estás entrando en disonancia cognitiva , para autoconvercerte de que hiciste bien .

como los que se compran la termomix por 1200 pavos,y cuando se dan cuenta que es una batidora que calienta , te dicen que hace la salsa beranesa y el magret de pato ( esas cosas cotidianas que comemos todos a diario )de maravilla


----------



## javiwell (4 Nov 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Suponiendo que ganaras 2000 euros al mes con la tienda, lo cual sería muchísimo suponer, no te compensa los tremendos riesgos que corres y la responsabilidad que te cargas a la espalda para ese ínfimo "sueldo".
> 
> Si tienes algún empleado, es una jodida ruleta rusa.



Si tan arriesgada es la tienda, entonces ser empleado de la tienda es otra jodida ruleta.


----------



## javiwell (4 Nov 2021)

fuckencia dijo:


> para nada , no me molesta .
> 
> es soño que me flipa que atrgumentes con semejantes monstruos empresariales .
> 
> ...



Yo me pille la termomix de segunda zarpa por 300 pavos y ya llevo 8 años usandola sin problema.

Mi anterior batidora era fagor y se rompió en menos de 1 un año


----------



## adal86 (4 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si tan arriesgada es la tienda, entonces ser empleado de la tienda es otra jodida ruleta.



No, para nada. Siendo empleado, si la tienda va mal, te vas al paro a cobrar una paguita o te buscas otro empleo y aquí no ha pasado nada.

Métete esto en la cabeza: ESPAÑA NO ES PAÍS PARA UN NEGOCIO COMÚN, por la sencilla razón de que el autónomo honrado que tiene su pequeño negocio es el blanco más fácil para las clases extractivas del país. AQUÍ SOLO SE GANA DINERO CON LA ESPECULACIÓN, y si no quieres especular, sigue de empleado o pírate a otro país.


----------



## javiwell (4 Nov 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> En mi sector, que tiene algo en común con el tuyo o de tu mujer, los que son sensatos o tienen experiencia huyen de contratos de exclusividad. Es más, los proveedores van como locos buscando dichos contratos y los que lo aceptan lo hacen por dos motivos:
> 
> 1) No tienen un duro para empezar y el proveedor (realmente es la marca la que lo hace) les aporta un dinero a cambio de X ventas en X tiempo. Dicho de otro modo, por extrema necesidad. En realidad, se trata de un anticipo que el vendedor devolverá.
> 
> ...



Pero no estoy obligado a comprar ninguna cantidad concreta, ni ninguna variedad concreta. Tampoco estoy comprometido a fijar un precio concreto, tengo un elenco de 200 productos aproximadamente para elegir, no vendemos una sola cosa.

Y además somos libres de tener los proveedores que nos de la gana en refrescos, agua mineral, huevos, cerveza, embutidos, carne en salazón, bacalao, leche, membrillo, queso, yogures... podríamos vender hasta papel higiénico al margen de nuestro proveedor exclusivo de fruta verdura y hortaliza.


----------



## javiwell (4 Nov 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> No, para nada. Siendo empleado, si la tienda va mal, te vas al paro a cobrar una paguita o te buscas otro empleo y aquí no ha pasado nada.
> 
> Métete esto en la cabeza: ESPAÑA NO ES PAÍS PARA UN NEGOCIO COMÚN, por la sencilla razón de que el autónomo honrado que tiene su pequeño negocio es el blanco más fácil para las clases extractivas del país. AQUÍ SOLO SE GANA DINERO CON LA ESPECULACIÓN, y si no quieres especular, sigue de empleado o pírate a otro país.



El paro y la indemnización de un smi con 3 años de antigüedad no es gran cosa... ni con 15 años de antigüedad tienes mucha seguridad.

Las expectativas de mejora salarial son nulas si la tienda no es tuya.

Es decir no ha renunciado mucha seguridad mi mujer.

Por otro lado si logras ganar entre 2 y 3 mil euros al mes durante 5 o 10 años, ahí si que ganas seguridad de maneras alternativas...pagando la hipoteca pronto, haciendo un plan de pensiones privado, siendo propietario de un negocio que se puede vender a otra persona...


----------



## cohynetes (4 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El paro y la indemnización de un smi con 3 años de antigüedad no es gran cosa... ni con 15 años de antigüedad tienes mucha seguridad.
> 
> Las expectativas de mejora salarial son nulas si la tienda no es tuya.
> 
> ...



Ganar 2k o 3k? En qué quedamos?


----------



## javiwell (4 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Ganar 2k o 3k? En qué quedamos?



Quedamos en que depende del mes. Este octubre aproximadamente 2.300 aún no lo puedo precisar a falta de unos albaranes que no tengo digitalizados y porque no hacemos inventario. 

Pero en diciembre pueden ser 3.000 vendemos muchísimo bacalao, polvorones, vinos, ya veremos lo que da ese mes.

Por eso digo 2 o 3 mil al mes


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (4 Nov 2021)

Le deseo lo mejor al OP, como a todo currante y empresaurio. 

Lo que está claro en este caso es que el Mayorista es un hacha. Dos nóminas out, 30000 y exclusividad. Un fenómeno.


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Nov 2021)

vaya trol xDDDD

870euros de ingresos....y le tiene que descontar la fruta que ha comprao, la luz, er agua , loj impuejtoj....un reponedor de mercadona se saca más..y sin tantos gastos


----------



## adal86 (4 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El paro y la indemnización de un smi con 3 años de antigüedad no es gran cosa... ni con 15 años de antigüedad tienes mucha seguridad.
> 
> Las expectativas de mejora salarial son nulas si la tienda no es tuya.
> 
> ...



Ojalá que sea como dices, pero por lo poco que sé y por lo que me ha dicho alguien qie sí sabe muchísimo, no lo veo de forma tan optimista como tú. En varios meses durante el año tendrás gastos imprevistos que te joderán bastante los números, neveras que se rompen, seguros, productos que se caducan, fosas que se tupen, algún problema eléctrico, etc; eso sin contar que no te pase algo gordo de verdad, tipo indemnizaciones a empleados jetas, que pueden ser desde 5.000 hasta 50.000 euros. Basta que una empleada con malas intenciones alegue que usaste tu posoción de poder para intentar aprovecharte de ella para que te saquen una indemnización de 20.000 o 30.000 euros. En fin...yo es que estoy muy quemado y ya he visto de todo.

Lo dicho anteriormente: este no es país para emprender de manera honrada.

Ah, se me olvidaba. Estate muy pendiente de las cartitas de hacienda, no vaya a ser que te levanten 15.000 o 20.000 euros por la cara.

Insisto: aquí hay muchos parásitos que mantener y no vale la pena darles facilidades


----------



## cienaga (5 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> En producto fresco, la estabilidad de la venta es la clave. Si no tienes eso tienes que tener capital para sacar de tu bolsillo hasta que la venta sea estable.



6000€ de MBA vale esta frase


----------



## sisar_vidal (5 Nov 2021)

Pufff que post más duro.


----------



## sisar_vidal (5 Nov 2021)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Le deseo lo mejor al OP, como a todo currante y empresaurio.
> 
> Lo que está claro en este caso es que el Mayorista es un hacha. Dos nóminas out, 30000 y exclusividad. Un fenómeno.



Tal cual, lo que hemos dicho aquí, no solo nominas out, también posibles indemnizaciones futuras, gastos de local, seguros, y taras 

Mis dieses al frutero viejo, ojalá ser su amigo


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (5 Nov 2021)

Como tiene los melones


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Nov 2021)

Lo más bestia es que se mete en un pufo de 30K y no se protege con una SL

A autónomo, para que el mayorista le pueda embargar hasta los empastes


----------



## javiwell (5 Nov 2021)

cienaga dijo:


> 6000€ de MBA vale esta frase



Gracias, lo leí en una galletita de la fortuna


----------



## javiwell (5 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo más bestia es que se mete en un pufo de 30K y no se protege con una SL
> 
> A autónomo, para que el mayorista le pueda embargar hasta los empastes



Mi mujer no tiene bienes que le puedan ser embargados, de momento.

Por otra parte el mayorista nos dice que si no funcionara bien la cosa nos recompraria la tienda si queremos... tienen que mantener la estabilidad de sus ventas por encima de de los 20.000 que puedan perder de pufo, 10.000 ya se los hemos pagado.


----------



## javiwell (5 Nov 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Como tiene los melones



A 2,80 euros el kg creo, ¿cuánto va a querer?


----------



## OBDC (5 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> A 2,80 euros el kg creo, ¿cuánto va a querer?



A mi con un par si están firmes me alcanza. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (5 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo más bestia es que se mete en un pufo de 30K y no se protege con una SL
> 
> A autónomo, para que el mayorista le pueda embargar hasta los empastes



Yo se lo escribí unos post atrás y se rió de mí


----------



## adal86 (5 Nov 2021)

Por cierto, pesa bien la fruta y verdura que se te hecha a perder, no vaya a ser que estés perdiendo dinero por ahí y ni te des cuenta.

Muchos pequeños comerciantes creen que están ganando dinero y la realidad es que están perdiendo pero no se dan cuenta porque no están haciendo bien los números.

Otro consejo, son gratis: huye como de la peste de mujeres que pueden quedarse embarazadas. Este consejo te puede ahorrar unos buenos miles, pero sobretodo, te puede ahorrar unos cuantos dolores estomacales...


----------



## sisar_vidal (5 Nov 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Por cierto, pesa bien la fruta y verdura que se te hecha a perder, no vaya a ser que estés perdiendo dinero por ahí y ni te des cuenta.
> 
> Muchos pequeños comerciantes creen que están ganando dinero y la realidad es que están perdiendo pero no se dan cuenta porque no están haciendo bien los números.
> 
> Otro consejo, son gratis: huye como de la peste de mujeres que pueden quedarse embarazadas. Este consejo te puede ahorrar unos buenos miles, pero sobretodo, te puede ahorrar unos cuantos dolores estomacales...



Como contrate un tío se folla a su mujer


----------



## sisar_vidal (5 Nov 2021)

Nah, entre viogen y cosas varias, no hay escenario posible en el que gane dinero.


----------



## OBDC (5 Nov 2021)

Entre los melones de la muhé, y el plátano y los kiwis del paki, tienen al barrio enfrutado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (5 Nov 2021)

Llegado el caso necesitaría a mi mujer trabajando en la tienda


----------



## OBDC (6 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Llegado el caso necesitaría a mi mujer trabajando en la tienda



O no....yo no tendría de empleado a alguien con resentimiento por haberle tangado 20.000 pavos.....mucho riesgo de que me hunda el chiringuito a propósito....

Es increíble el optimismo (por no decir infantil) visión de las circunstancias que tienen ambos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Ya vamos por 700 euros de los 1000 más TPV que prometía jajaja
> 
> Espero que seas funci A1 porque vas a cenar el préstamo del mes de Febrero de tu bigotuda



Saludi a tu compi @dabuti de mi parte.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Como contrate un tío se folla a su mujer



¿Eso no lo hacía ya su antiguo jefe, el mayorista?


----------



## cohynetes (6 Nov 2021)

Me he perdido las últimas páginas...

30k euros y pone el culo de la mujer? Increíble


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Me he perdido las últimas páginas...
> 
> 30k euros y pone el culo de la mujer? Increíble



Dale tiempo

El mayorista, si no cobra el trapaso en cash, querrá cobrarlo en especie


----------



## tomaspg (6 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Una cosa es el cartel, que siempre ha sido "Fruteria tal" y otra cosa es la licencia municipal.
> 
> La licencia de ultramarinos permite vender varias cosas, siempre sin elaboración en la propia tienda. Por ejemplo podemos tener bacalao en salazon por ser ultramarinos o podemos poner whisky si queremos o latas de atún.
> 
> ...



Es acojonante como nos controlan como ratas.


----------



## Lombroso (6 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pero no estoy obligado a comprar ninguna cantidad concreta, ni ninguna variedad concreta. Tampoco estoy comprometido a fijar un precio concreto, tengo un elenco de 200 productos aproximadamente para elegir, no vendemos una sola cosa.
> 
> Y además somos libres de tener los proveedores que nos de la gana en refrescos, agua mineral, huevos, cerveza, embutidos, carne en salazón, bacalao, leche, membrillo, queso, yogures... podríamos vender hasta papel higiénico al margen de nuestro proveedor exclusivo de fruta verdura y hortaliza.



Ya pero usted está atado al que le provee del producto mayoritario de su tienda. Claro que puede comprar huevos y agua a quien le dé la gana, pero a la hora de comprar el género que supone la base de su negocio ha de ir a morir al mismo.

El no tener pactado un precio yo lo veo una desventaja absoluta. "Te tengo que comprar a ti por cojones y al precio que me digas". *Si el tío quiere hundirte, lo hace en dos días, pierde el 15% de su facturación, pero gana ipso facto 30.000 € netos, *que a lo mejor es un año y pico de ventas. ¿Se ha planteado que puede ser una estrategia redonda para él? A medida que analizo su trato, lo veo más desventajoso. Menos miradas a los ojos y más compromisos favorables por escrito. Aun así, suerte.


----------



## javiwell (6 Nov 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Ya pero usted está atado al que le provee del producto mayoritario de su tienda. Claro que puede comprar huevos y agua a quien le dé la gana, pero a la hora de comprar el género que supone la base de su negocio ha de ir a morir al mismo.
> 
> El no tener pactado un precio yo lo veo una desventaja absoluta. "Te tengo que comprar a ti por cojones y al precio que me digas". *Si el tío quiere hundirte, lo hace en dos días, pierde el 15% de su facturación, pero gana ipso facto 30.000 € netos, *que a lo mejor es un año y pico de ventas. ¿Se ha planteado que puede ser una estrategia redonda para él? A medida que analizo su trato, lo veo más desventajoso. Menos miradas a los ojos y más compromisos favorables por escrito. Aun así, suerte.



El proveedor puede conseguirnos cualquier cosa que esté en el mercado central que le pidamos. En este sentido el surtido es completo.

Puede hundirnos, ganar 30.000 ahora y perder el 15 por cien de su venta pero, eso no le compensa, 30.000 euros no es nada en comparación con todo lo que puede ganar a largo plazo haciéndonos ganar a nosotros.

30 mil euros es un salario bruto anual normal y corriente, no están pensando en trincar 30 mil e irse a Río de Janeiro como el Dioni, están pensando en ganar por lo menos 200 mil a largo plazo haciéndonos ganar otro tanto a nosotros mientras nos encarguemos de la parte minorista.


----------



## javiwell (7 Nov 2021)

Resultado mes de octubre:


----------



## cohynetes (7 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Resultado mes de octubre:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 829393



Y el trimestre del IVA?


----------



## javiwell (7 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Y el trimestre del IVA?



El iva ya está expresado en la fila de compra de existencias, ya lo hemos pagado.

Al ser por modulos no hay que repercutir iva ni presentar modelo de liquidación de iva trimestral.

Pagas todo el iva soportado más su recargo de equivalencia y punto


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Nov 2021)

Ejkeee zu padreh e e azezoh fiscah premiummmm


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2021)

Pues visto lo visto; lo previsto....
El mayorista se embolsó 30k, se quitó los pasivos y va a dejar que gane la muhé un salario equivalente a sus costes originales y con suerte.....
Esta claro que no los va a matar, sino que regulará los beneficios de la parejita dejando que subsistan y sigan navegando con el mismo dinero que antes le pagaba por su salario; por eso les obligó a la exclusividad de compra. Los miro a los ojos y ahí está el resultado....
Serán tres años cobrando como empleada y con los riesgos de empresaria.....no podrán ni recuperar los 30k. Remeros premiamos que se pusieron ellos solos la cadena y por mucho tiempo, porque antes de asumir que les soplarán los 30k seguirán remando para intentar recuperar al menos la inversión.
Tienen una solución, y es fácil de cojones, pero yo cobro por mis asesorías.
El mayorista es un hacha y estos unos pipiolos que cayeron en la trampa por tomar decisiones haciendo un acto de fe y el deseo de ser "enpresario".
Lo siento por ellos.

PD: En minoristas de alimentación, este es uno de los mejores meses en resultados de todo el año.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues visto lo visto; lo previsto....
> El mayorista se embolsó 30k, se quitó los pasivos y va a dejar que gane la muhé un salario equivalente a sus costes originales y con suerte.....
> Esta claro que no los va a matar, sino que regulará los beneficios de la parejita dejando que subsistan y sigan navegando con el mismo dinero que antes le pagaba por su salario; por eso les obligó a la exclusividad de compra. Los miro a los ojos y ahí está el resultado....
> Serán tres años cobrando como empleada y con los riesgos de empresaria.....no podrán ni recuperar los 30k. Remeros premiamos que se pusieron ellos solos la cadena y por mucho tiempo, porque antes de asumir que les soplarán los 30k seguirán remando para intentar recuperar al menos la inversión.
> ...



Yo quedo a la espera de que entre coste salarial y gasto operativo se embolsen un tremendo beneficio de 300 euros por 15 horas de trabajo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Nov 2021)

Lo peor es que no sabe que su competencia ahorra todo los gastoss impositivos, costes salariales, y de seguridad, Mohamed no paga mucha SS ni tampoco impuestos, ni tampoco tiene la prl hecha.


----------



## javiwell (7 Nov 2021)

No hay seguridad social a cargo de la empresa, a cambio, existe la cuota de autonomo


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2021)

En estos momentos es cuando entra Dios en la ecuación económica.
Son las "empresas" con un santo en la fachada y ajos colgados en el marco de la puerta.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> En estos momentos es cuando entra Dios en la ecuación económica.
> Son las "empresas" con un santo en la fachada y ajos colgados en el marco de la puerta.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Las risas están prometidas, Javito no va a aparecer en mucho tiempo, cuando el beneficio roce los 300 euros nunca más se sabrá de este hilo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Nov 2021)

Yo creo que su padre le odia o se descojona de él


No cabe otra explicación


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Nov 2021)

Ser EMPRESARIO en España debe asegurar unos rendimientos mínimos de 60k euros netos para el bolsillo, si no, es mejor limpiar escaleras.


----------



## javiwell (7 Nov 2021)

Me refiero a la de mi mujer que no tiene nómina y tiene cuota de autonomo.

Por lo que me ha dicho mi mujer, el importe que me da de su empleada es del total con seguridad social, pero le pido la nómina por si acaso se ha equivocado y hay que añadirle el 30 por cien.


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Yo creo que su padre le odia o se descojona de él
> 
> 
> No cabe otra explicación



La explicación es: " Le voy a demostrar a mi padre que sé más que él"

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (7 Nov 2021)

Economista cuando tienes razón la tienes y hay que dártela 

Aclarado, mi mujer se estaba refiriendo al total devengo de la nómina con seguridad social a cargo del empleado, no con seguridad social a cargo de la empresa como le preguntaba...

Hay que sumar los 400 y reformular el resultado, en cualquier caso sale un resultado mejor que un smi de lejos y eso aún pagando el plazo del traspaso.

Sigue siendo de momento un éxito con un solo mes de negocio


----------



## javiwell (7 Nov 2021)

Separación de bienes cuñado ninja, le animé yo a comprarsela


----------



## cohynetes (7 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Economista cuando tienes razón la tienes y hay que dártela
> 
> Aclarado, mi mujer se estaba refiriendo al total devengo de la nómina con seguridad social a cargo del empleado, no con seguridad social a cargo de la empresa como le preguntaba...
> 
> ...



Tienes que restar del sueldo otros 200 que dentro de un año el autónomo no vale 60 si no 270

En caída libre señores,aprovecha navidades y huye


----------



## javiwell (7 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Tienes que restar del sueldo otros 200 que dentro de un año el autónomo no vale 60 si no 270
> 
> En caída libre señores,aprovecha navidades y huye



No, al segundo año hay un 50% de reducción en el primer semestre y un 30% en el segundo semestre

Tercer año ya son 270 y entonces pasamos al cuarto año en que aunque sea 270, dejamos de pagar 833 euros de traspaso


----------



## javiwell (7 Nov 2021)

Entonces tú te quedarías con el smi ¿no? Mucho más seguro...


----------



## javiwell (7 Nov 2021)

Si con una caja media de 685 en octubre el resultado es el que te he dado menos 400 euros, no te preocupes que en el primer trimestre 2022 o va a haber ningún problema.

La cuesta de enero es más bien no comprar ropa, no salir a restaurantes, no viajar... patatas y cebollas prácticamente las mismas, al igual que peras y manzanas


----------



## cohynetes (7 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si con una caja media de 685 en octubre el resultado es el que te he dado menos 400 euros, no te preocupes que en el primer trimestre 2022 o va a haber ningún problema.
> 
> La cuesta de enero es más bien no comprar ropa, no salir a restaurantes, no viajar... patatas y cebollas prácticamente las mismas, al igual que peras y manzanas



Jaja tienes que ser troll


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Entonces tú te quedarías con el smi ¿no? Mucho más seguro...



Claro, con paro y despido.....y sin deuda.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2021)

Olvídate que no sabe lo que son los gastos fijos en una cuenta de resultados.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (7 Nov 2021)

El margen sobre ventas es 5.157,48 / 16.710,81 = 31%

Esto está calculado bajo la hipótesis de que la variación de existencias es 0 cosa que tampoco es real pero en un mes completo no altera sustancialmente el ratio.

El margen no es es mismo cada semana y ese 37%, cuando llevas solo 10 días de negocio no es un ratio consistente hasta que va cogiendo más días y más volumen la base sobre la que lo calculas.

Pero como ves mi propósito no es impresionarte con una cifra de ganancia sino contar una historia real lo mas fielmente posible a como son las cosas. Si voy contando las cosas en tiempo real debes tener en cuenta que en los negocios las cosas son cambiantes.

Experimentaremos márgenes distintos el próximo mes a ver que tal responden las ventas e iremos aprendiendo a sacarle el máximo partido.


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El margen sobre ventas es 5.157,48 / 16.710,81 = 31%
> 
> Esto está calculado bajo la hipótesis de que la variación de existencias es 0 cosa que tampoco es real pero en un mes completo no altera sustancialmente el ratio.
> 
> ...



Cuando se tienen gastos fijos más un convenio de exclusividad, no se qué "sacarle el partido" a qué...estáis más encorsetados que Pamela Anderson.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Cuando se tienen gastos fijos más un convenio de exclusividad, no se qué "sacarle el partido" a qué...estais6 más encorsetados que Pamela Anderson.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Joder ya medio en quiebra y acaba de empezar.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Y el trimestre del IVA?



Va por recargo de equivalencia

Pero pone nómina en neto y se olvida de guardar la retención del irpf y los seguros sociales tanto los que se le descuenta al empleado como los que van a cargo de la empresa

Así como sigue empeñado en que liquidando 53€ de irpf su mujer ya está al día con hacienda


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Va por recargo de equivalencia
> 
> Pero pone nómina en neto y se olvida de guardar la retención del irpf y los seguros sociales tanto los que se le descuenta al empleado como los que van a cargo de la empresa
> 
> Así como sigue empeñado en que liquidando 53€ de irpf su mujer ya está al día con hacienda



La hostia se escucha desde la Florida


----------



## cohynetes (7 Nov 2021)

Y espera que la bigotuda empiece a tontear con el panadero...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Nov 2021)

Al final el primer mes retorciendo las cuentas más que Bartomeu le sale que la mujer cobra menos que de empleada (pues las retenciones eran parte de su sueldo) ha pasado de trabajar 11 meses a 12 y ha perdido casi la totalidad de sus derechos sociales


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Nov 2021)

Pero e enzprezaria!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Pero e enzprezaria!



Lo que va a fardar de ello en el corrillo que se forma cuando va a recoger a la niña del cole


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Pero e enzprezaria!



Lo que va a fardar de ello en el corrillo que se forma cuando va a recoger a la niña del cole


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Nov 2021)

He ganado yo más en el plan de ocupación tocándome los webs

Y eso que la colau nos paga mal a los becarios


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Nov 2021)

Se va a cagar en todo cuando la empleada coja sus vacaciones y le tenga que soltar 1300€ y otros 400/500 al Estado


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo que va a fardar de ello en el corrillo que se forma cuando va a recoger a la niña del cole



Oyee azno un decuentoooo, contrate mi chikillooo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Oyee azno un decuentoooo, contrate mi chikillooo



Esa es otra, las amigas pidiendo que contrate a un familiar o un conocido que se le ha acabado el paro y lo está pasando fatal


----------



## javiwell (7 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Va por recargo de equivalencia
> 
> Pero pone nómina en neto y se olvida de guardar la retención del irpf y los seguros sociales tanto los que se le descuenta al empleado como los que van a cargo de la empresa
> 
> Así como sigue empeñado en que liquidando 53€ de irpf su mujer ya está al día con hacienda



La nómina ahí expresada es bruta, total devengo, solo falta añadir la seguridad social a cargo de la empresa.

En cuento al irpf ya expliqué el mínimo personal y exento y la deducción por hijo menor a cargo. Ciento sesenta y pico al trimestre con el sistema por modulos según la asesoría.


----------



## javiwell (7 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Esa es otra, las amigas pidiendo que contrate a un familiar o un conocido que se le ha acabado el paro y lo está pasando fatal



Se contesta que no podemos y listo, la tienda da para dos personas trabajando y punto


----------



## javiwell (7 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Se va a cagar en todo cuando la empleada coja sus vacaciones y le tenga que soltar 1300€ y otros 400/500 al Estado



Para las vacaciones se turnan y la tienda siempre está abierta, no cambian los números.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Para las vacaciones se turnan y la tienda siempre está abierta, no cambian los números.



Pero le vas a pagar pasta a alguien por no venir, o es que eso tampoco lo entiendes

Lo de pensar que tú mujer se va a poder permitir un mes de vacaciones es otra hostia de realidad que os vais a llevar en verano


----------



## javiwell (7 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero le vas a pagar pasta a alguien por no venir, o es que eso tampoco lo entiendes
> 
> Lo de pensar que tú mujer se va a poder permitir un mes de vacaciones es otra hostia de realidad que os vais a llevar en verano



Si, lo entiendo pero ya estaba considerado, es un peaje por tener un empleado del que sacas un rendimiento. Eso le pasa a todos los empresarios.

Losbturnos en la tienda y las vacaciones son los mismos de siempre, 30 días naturales de vacaciones para mi mujer.

Como ademas la tienda está debajo de casa, aunque uno esté de vacaciones, sabe si su empleado abre a su hora, se va a su hora, si tiene la tienda ordenada etc, lo ves al pasar por delante o al entrar a saludar y a pillar una docena de huevos.


----------



## Lombroso (7 Nov 2021)

Los 1.350 euros de la empleada incluyen el prorrateo de las pagas extras, supongo.


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Al final el primer mes retorciendo las cuentas más que Bartomeu le sale que la mujer cobra menos que de empleada (pues las retenciones eran parte de su sueldo) ha pasado de trabajar 11 meses a 12 y ha perdido casi la totalidad de sus derechos sociales



Y pagaron 30k estar en esa situación....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo que va a fardar de ello en el corrillo que se forma cuando va a recoger a la niña del cole



Y decir que vayan que a las madres del colegio les hace descuento y les deja pagar a fin de mes....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero le vas a pagar pasta a alguien por no venir, o es que eso tampoco lo entiendes
> 
> Lo de pensar que tú mujer se va a poder permitir un mes de vacaciones es otra hostia de realidad que os vais a llevar en verano



En verano ni las moscas de la fruta entran.....así que cerrar es lo mismo. Tendrán que repercutir un 8,33% más de pérdidas en cada mes.. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> En verano ni las mismas de la fruta entran.....así que cerrar es lo mismo. Tendrán que repercutir un 8,33% más de pérdidas en cada mes..
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Además el gilipollas se pone a expandir el negocio vendiendo otras cosas, que ni conoce.


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si, lo entiendo pero ya estaba considerado, es un peaje por tener un empleado del que sacas un rendimiento. Eso le pasa a todos los empresarios.
> 
> Losbturnos en la tienda y las vacaciones son los mismos de siempre, 30 días naturales de vacaciones para mi mujer.
> 
> Como ademas la tienda está debajo de casa, aunque uno esté de vacaciones, sabe si su empleado abre a su hora, se va a su hora, si tiene la tienda ordenada etc, lo ves al pasar por delante o al entrar a saludar y a pillar una docena de huevos.



Complicado que no venda algun kilo de plátanos para su bolsillo cada día sin el ojo del dueño considerando que se maneja metálico.
Cuando el gato se va de vacaciones los ratones montan fiesta.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (7 Nov 2021)

Entonces ya damos por supuesto que para los reyes magos tendrá que pedir prestado a su padre para pagar al de los quesos o le llegará el dinero con la caja del día antes de nochebuena?

Señores,hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Complicado que no venda algun kilo de plátanos para su bolsillo cada día sin el ojo del dueño considerando que se maneja metálico.
> Cuando el gato se va de vacaciones los ratones montan fiesta.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Yo estuve robando hace 15 años en una tienda en warcelona, diciendo a los clientes quiere el ticketm? Los que no, dinero para debajo de la caja. 

30 euros al día me llevaba.


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Además el gilipollas se pone a expandir el negocio vendiendo otras cosas, que ni conoce.



Manotazo de ahogado.
Lo que le queda es centrarse en ña frutería, y ver que puede vender sin pasar por el mayorista, aunque sea chuches y tirar a la empleada o actuar de receptora de mensajerías.
No tiene otro camino, y cuanto antes lo asuma mejor suerte tendrá de cara a poder pagar el préstamo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## kikoseis (7 Nov 2021)

Vaya fauna que puebla este hilo.
Si lo más divertido de vuestras vidas es venir aquí a trolear y haceros los listillos, lo veo bastante penoso.

En fin, de todo tiene que haber por el mundo.


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Yo estuve robando hace 15 años en una tienda en warcelona, diciendo a los clientes quiere el ticketm? Los que no, dinero para debajo de la caja.
> 
> 30 euros al día me llevaba.



Obvio, siempre están las empresas dentro de las empresas. 
Y además, con la envidia que le debe tener su ex compañera a la muhé que ahora es la jefa, hasta mear en las aceitunas si te descuidas...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Obvio, siempre están las empresas dentro de las empresas.
> Y además, con la envidia que le debe tener su ex compañera a la muhé que ahora es la jefa, hasta mear en las aceitunas si te descuidas...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Bien visto.

Más lo que se llevará la muhe pa el café e invitar y demotrah que e una enzprezaria de ezito.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Nov 2021)

Jefe, a cuanto van las endivias.


----------



## OBDC (8 Nov 2021)

kikoseis dijo:


> Vaya fauna que puebla este hilo.
> Si lo más divertido de vuestras vidas es venir aquí a trolear y haceros los listillos, lo veo bastante penoso.
> 
> En fin, de todo tiene que haber por el mundo.



Hablo el trol de troles....y listillo de los listillos.
Hay que ser valiente para trolear troles.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Los 1.350 euros de la empleada incluyen el prorrateo de las pagas extras, supongo.



Si, ya está incluido el prorrateo


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Jefe, a cuanto van las endivias.



Esta temporada vienen muchas, son un poco amargas por dentro.

Baratas como siempre a 2, 60 el kg


----------



## Lombroso (8 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Resultado mes de octubre:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 829393



En las primeras estimaciones decías que ibais a guardar 200 € mensuales para futuros imprevistos, no lo veo reflejado ahí. ¿Se os ha pasado o es que habéis decidido no hacerlo?


----------



## OBDC (8 Nov 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> En las primeras estimaciones decías que ibais a guardar 200 € mensuales para futuros imprevistos, no lo veo reflejado ahí. ¿Se os ha pasado o es que habéis decidido no hacerlo?



Esteeeee.....es que ya estamos en los imprevistos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

Segun tus aportaciones la facturación iba a ser de 10 mil euros con un margen del 10 por cien


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> En las primeras estimaciones decías que ibais a guardar 200 € mensuales para futuros imprevistos, no lo veo reflejado ahí. ¿Se os ha pasado o es que habéis decidido no hacerlo?



Ya he dicho que el resultado de octubre lo vamos a dejar entero en la cuenta corriente de la fruteria sin tocar, eso es mucho más que 200 euros.

Este mes no necesitamos de momento el dinero y preferimos tener bien sano el saldo del negocio.

Que no nos lo gastemos no significa que no lo hayamos ganado.


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

16.710 con un margen del 31 por cien ¿Sabes leer? ¿Sabes dividir?

Claro que sabes pero no quieres aceptarlo porque ya tomaste una posición y nunca vas a reconocer estar equivocado. 

Una actitud tan común como fracasada en los negocios y en los puestos de trabajo.


----------



## Lombroso (8 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya he dicho que el resultado de octubre lo vamos a dejar entero en la cuenta corriente de la fruteria sin tocar, eso es mucho más que 200 euros.
> 
> Este mes no necesitamos de momento el dinero y preferimos tener bien sano el saldo del negocio.
> 
> Que no nos lo gastemos no significa que no lo hayamos ganado.



Empezaste con una previsión de ingresos de *20.400 €* y un resultado neto a final de mes de *3.830 €*, lo que supone un margen del *19%* aprox. Ahora la realidad es que los ingresos son de *16.710 €*, un 19% menos de lo que previsteis, y las ganancias de 2.992 - 200 de los imprevistos (no vale que al principio los metieras como gasto y ahora los dejes fuera porque no necesitáis el dinero y tal), tampoco veo que hayas sumado los desplazamientos, suministros y papelería que mencionabas al principio que eran unos 130 €. O sea, te has dejado gastos. Nos vamos a un beneficio del primer mes de *2.662 €* con un margen real del *16%*, tres puntos menos que en la previsión. Y ojo, porque estás pagando casi 1 tercio menos de cuota de autónomo de lo que llegarás a pagar.

Para ganar lo que esperabais ganar, has de facturar unos 24.000 euros.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Nov 2021)

Joder pues si que da el hilo... menos mal que no has abierto un puticlub...


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Empezaste con una previsión de ingresos de *20.400 €* y un resultado neto a final de mes de *3.830 €*, lo que supone un margen del *19%* aprox. Ahora la realidad es que los ingresos son de *16.710 €*, un 19% menos de lo que previsteis, y las ganancias de 2.992 - 200 de los imprevistos (no vale que al principio los metieras como gasto y ahora los dejes fuera porque no necesitáis el dinero y tal), tampoco veo que hayas sumado los desplazamientos, suministros y papelería que mencionabas al principio que eran unos 130 €. O sea, te has dejado gastos. Nos vamos a un beneficio del primer mes de *2.662 €* con un margen real del *16%*, tres puntos menos que en la previsión. Y ojo, porque estás pagando casi 1 tercio menos de cuota de autónomo de lo que llegarás a pagar.
> 
> Para ganar lo que esperabais ganar, has de facturar unos 24.000 euros.



En la fila de compras de existencia he metido también los gastos de papelería, unas bolsas, unas cestas, guantes y unos productos de limpieza... para simplificar, no necesito hacer una clasificación contable precisa porque no estamos obligados a presentar cuentas anuales.

Los 200 de imprevistos no están porque en el mes de octubre no ha habido ningún imprevisto que hayamos gastado... solo hemos ahorrado toda la ganancia.

En cuanto a las ventas, yo no soy ni pretendo ser futurologo, me he limitado a hacer una previsión con la información que tenía y a dar el dato correcto y comentar que este mes hemos facturado menos.

Mi lectura sigue siendo positiva porque facturando "solo" eso, ganamos dinero.

Además podemos ajustar un poco más el margen para arriba, en el primer mes hemos tenido la prudencia de poner todo baratito antes de tomar decisiones a lo loco, nos resulta tan fácil como subir 5 céntimos el kg en general.

Ah el 19 por cien del que hablas es el resultado partido por las ventas, no el margen de ventas. El margen de ventas es el recurso que tienes después de haber pagado los gastos variables, para afrontar los gastos fijos y sacar un resultado.


----------



## IMPULSES (8 Nov 2021)

No sé nada del sector frutero, pero yo sólo veo abrir y cerrar frutarías a la misma velocidad.
Es más, parece que hoy en día sólo existe ese negocio en España.


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

IMPULSES dijo:


> No sé nada del sector frutero, pero yo sólo veo abrir y cerrar frutarías a la misma velocidad.
> Es más, parece que hoy en día sólo existe ese negocio en España.



Eso tiene mucho que ver con que se trata de un negocio con una inversión inicial muy pequeña, sin recursos humanos especialmente preparados y con unos costes por cese de actividad también muy pequeños.

Esto permite a los empresarios de la fruta abrir en un sitio probar y luego cerrar para abrir en otro sitio. Buscan dar con la localización y los clientes que lo hagan rentable, buscan lo que nosotros hemos comprado pagando


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

El dinero del banco es de mi mujer tanto si esta en su cuenta corriente de uso personal como si esta en su cuenta corriente de uso para frutería.... no deja de ser de mi mujer por estar en la cuenta de la fruteria y puede retirar de ahí en el momento que quiera.

Por eso lo ha ahorrado, no lo ha invertido, no ha comprado una máquina, lo tiene guardado en un saldo de cuenta corriente. Solo ha decidido no separar de momento de un fardo a otro fardo porque no necesitaba comprarse nada para ella.

En la cuestión de precios se trata de ir probando, observando la respuesta y rectificando hasta dar con el precio óptimo en que vendes la misma cantidad y cobras lo máximo posible sin perder clientela. Tu no puedes saber si debemos subirlos o no porque no conoces nuestros precios diarios de venta directa ni las cantidades demandadas... como cojones voy a hacer caso entonces a tu consejo. Mi mujer si escucha cada día los comentarios de sus clientes y observa lo que compran y lo que no compran, es una información que solo tienes a pie de mostrador y que no se publica en el ministerio de agricultura ni se enseña en microeconomia de 5 cuando se estudia teoría de juegos


----------



## Charlatan (8 Nov 2021)

no veo fruterias en topless ..........


----------



## iaGulin (8 Nov 2021)

No está diciendo que tenga que subirlos, a lo mejor tiene que bajar unos y subir otros. Tus comentarios anteriores tenían sentido pero con este te has coronado xD

Es lógico facturar menos los primeros meses aunque sea un traspaso, no agobiéis al hombre, que tiene buenos números para ser el primer mes. En cuanto dé con la tecla subirá la facturación siempre que recuerde que a veces es mejor cobrar menos y vender más, no siempre hay que subir.


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> No está diciendo que tenga que subirlos, a lo mejor tiene que bajar unos y subir otros. Tus comentarios anteriores tenían sentido pero con este te has coronado xD
> 
> Es lógico facturar menos los primeros meses aunque sea un traspaso, no agobiéis al hombre, que tiene buenos números para ser el primer mes. En cuanto dé con la tecla subirá la facturación siempre que recuerde que a veces es mejor cobrar menos y vender más, no siempre hay que subir.



Por eso, desde la humildad que debe caracterizar a cualquier comerciante, habló de experimentar un poco con los precios y aprender de las experiencias y comentarios percibidos del experimento.

Subir los precios sin más no es ninguna fórmula mágica para ganar dinero, dejarlos sin tocar sin más tampoco lo es. Lo que hay que hacer es averiguar constantemente el precio correcto y rectificar siempre no empeñarse en ninguna idea preconcebida, ir descubriendo desde la posición del propietario.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Nov 2021)

¿Vendéis higos chumbos?


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> ¿Vendéis higos chumbos?



No me suena que tengamos, lo preguntaré


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

Yo con un mes de negocio no saco tantas conclusiones, hemos conocido de primera mano muchos meses mejores de facturacion.

Sabemos que vendemos menos cuando hace mejor tiempo y hemos tenido un octubre atipico totalmente veraniego.
Por otro lado los 2 mil de los que hablas son solo mientras pagamos el traspaso, luego hay que sumar 833 euros y restar lo que nos subirá la cuota de autonomo, osea que subiría 533 euros al mes con unas facturaciones de menos de 700

Eso está muchísimo mejor que un smi, ah nadie puede rescindir el contrato laboral de mi mujer, solo si los clientes deciden dejar de comprar perdería su trabajo.


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

No parece un consejo muy profesional.

¿Que vas a cenar esta noche?


----------



## Rovusthiano (8 Nov 2021)

Llevo diciendo esto desde el inicio del hilo.... Pero... "ejque se pagan menos impuestos de autónomo", luego vendrán los lloros.

Que a largo plazo puede que gane pasta -tampoco una barbaridad- pero el riesgo es extremadamente alto. Todos los bienes presentes *y futuros *de su mujer y va el pavo y suelta: "mi mujer no tiene nada a su nombre".

Facepálmico.


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Llevo diciendo esto desde el inicio del hilo.... Pero... "ejque se pagan menos impuestos de autónomo", luego vendrán los lloros.
> 
> Que a largo plazo puede que gane pasta -tampoco una barbaridad- pero el riesgo es extremadamente alto. Todos los bienes presentes *y futuros *de su mujer y va el pavo y suelta: "mi mujer no tiene nada a su nombre".
> 
> Facepálmico.



Bueno ahora si, la fruteria, pero la casa, el coche, la moto y la hipoteca están a mi nombre y en separación de bienes.


----------



## Chuchus (8 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Resultado mes de octubre:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 829393



Tío, yo me pondría a currar y la nómina de la Charo que tengas a sueldo me la ahorraría, joder! te pagas una letra de un buen piso y unas putas vacaciones.


----------



## sisar_vidal (8 Nov 2021)

Se lo dije antes de que firmara y el puto gilipollas chuleando.


----------



## sisar_vidal (8 Nov 2021)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Llevo diciendo esto desde el inicio del hilo.... Pero... "ejque se pagan menos impuestos de autónomo", luego vendrán los lloros.
> 
> Que a largo plazo puede que gane pasta -tampoco una barbaridad- pero el riesgo es extremadamente alto. Todos los bienes presentes *y futuros *de su mujer y va el pavo y suelta: "mi mujer no tiene nada a su nombre".
> 
> Facepálmico.



Cuando pidan un credito nos reiremos.


----------



## cohynetes (8 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Primer día de ventas, nos pasan la primera factura con precios mayoristas.
> 
> Hemos comparado los precios que venimos teniendo en tienda con los precios de la factura del mayorista.
> 
> ...



de los 3000 del septiembre seco al 1800 de las ultimas lluvias de octubre

Reza por que una DANA en Noviembre se lleve a la bigotuda y las 3 estanterias de 30000 euros en una riada.


----------



## cohynetes (8 Nov 2021)

El padre es tonto pero no gilipollas


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

No hemos pedido nada prestado al banco, el proveedor nos financió el precio del traspaso


----------



## Chuchus (8 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No hemos pedido nada prestado al banco, el proveedor nos financió el precio del traspaso



A que interés??


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

Chuchus dijo:


> A que interés??



0


----------



## Chuchus (8 Nov 2021)

La empleada que tienes es a tiempo completo o tiempo parcial?? Hazle un contrato a tiempo parcial si quieres ahorrarte algo, por 860 brutos la tienes allí 5- 6 horas todos los días y que haga horas extra.

Ante situaciones desesperadas medidas desesperadas, y sino a currar!


----------



## cohynetes (8 Nov 2021)

Chuchus dijo:


> La empleada que tienes es a tiempo completo o tiempo parcial?? Hazle un contrato a tiempo parcial si quieres ahorrarte algo, por 860 brutos la tienes allí 5- 6 horas todos los días y que haga horas extra.
> 
> Ante situaciones desesperadas medidas desesperadas, y sino a currar!



Que no cariño, que para eso soy la jefa!!


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

Chuchus dijo:


> La empleada que tienes es a tiempo completo o tiempo parcial?? Hazle un contrato a tiempo parcial si quieres ahorrarte algo, por 860 brutos la tienes allí 5- 6 horas todos los días y que haga horas extra.
> 
> Ante situaciones desesperadas medidas desesperadas, y sino a currar!



Yo ya tengo mi curro de esos de corbata y bien pagados, como dije, nuestra familia no basa su sustento en la fruteria.

La empleada es a tiempo completo y con un contrato temporal.


----------



## Chuchus (8 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo ya tengo mi curro de esos de corbata y bien pagados, como dije, nuestra familia no basa su sustento en la fruteria.
> 
> La empleada es a tiempo completo y con un contrato temporal.



Pues ya sabes


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

Es una postura muy respetable, no todo es el dinero en esta vida. 

Debemos 20 mil no 30 mil, los primeros 10 mil ya los hemos pagado. Y en el mes de octubre hemos reunido de sobra los 833 para la siguiente cuota de 10 mil con esa "escasa facturacion"

En este caso personal, resulta que mi mujer estaba ya muy contenta con ese trabajo, muy bien integrada en la empresa y muy querida por sus clientes, así que está en un lugar feliz aunque se levante los sábados temprano y ahora ganando cantidades con las que nunca había soñado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Nov 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> ¿Vendéis higos chumbos?



El de su mujer no sé si está en venta.


----------



## peterr (8 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Es una postura muy respetable, no todo es el dinero en esta vida.
> 
> Debemos 20 mil no 30 mil, los primeros 10 mil ya los hemos pagado. Y en el mes de octubre hemos reunido de sobra los 833 para la siguiente cuota de 10 mil con esa "escasa facturacion"
> 
> En este caso personal, resulta que mi mujer estaba ya muy contenta con ese trabajo, muy bien integrada en la empresa y muy querida por sus clientes, así que está en un lugar feliz aunque se levante los sábados temprano y ahora ganando cantidades con las que nunca había soñado.



La operación no es un absoluto fracaso, pero por la cantidad que gana, no merece la pena meterse en negocios o créditos.
A parte de que tiene que trabajar mucho más, asume todo el riesgo. Y rezar por tener buena salud, sino ruina al instante, poner a otra persona a suplirla, es directamente pasar a no ganar nada.


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

peterr dijo:


> La operación no es un absoluto fracaso, pero por la cantidad que gana, no merece la pena meterse en negocios o créditos.
> A parte de que tiene que trabajar mucho más, asume todo el riesgo. Y rezar por tener buena salud, sino ruina al instante, poner a otra persona a suplirla, es directamente pasar a no ganar nada.



Trabaja las mismas horas que antes, únicamente entra y sale de vez en cuando de la tienda para atender nuevas obligaciones mientras la empleada se queda al frente cosa que antes no hacía.


----------



## peterr (8 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Resultado mes de octubre:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 829393



Eso es una ruina, con el elevadísimo riesgo que tiene.
Por lo menos te recomendaría hacer una S.L por el tema de la responsabilidad.


----------



## OBDC (8 Nov 2021)

Yo sigo sin entender el beneficio de sacar un préstamo de 30k, y pagarlo en 3 años para quedarme igual que al principio con un salario de frutera de mala muerte.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> El padre es tonto pero no gilipollas



Pero si el padre ya ha puesto 10k para el primer plazo de los 30k


----------



## sisar_vidal (8 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo sigo sin entender el beneficio de sacar un préstamo de 30k, y pagarlo en 3 años para quedarme igual que al principio con un salario de frutera de mala muerte.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Que el coño de la Charo le ha salido por 30k, hoija ni todo el casting de Brazzers una noche.

Ha comprado la paz matrimonial como Sánchez compra la paz social con la paguita.


----------



## javiwell (8 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero si el padre ya ha puesto 10k para el primer plazo de los 30k



¿Tu padre nunca te dio nada?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> ¿Tu padre nunca te dio nada?



Cambia el título del hilo a mi suegro le compra una frutería a mi mujer

Porque en octubre de 2022 le va a tocar poner otros 10k


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Nov 2021)

Que tenga que hacer alguna aportación más es muy probable, pero en octubre de 2022 le tienen que pagar otros 10k al mayorista y ni cotiza que le va a tocar otra vez al padre ponerlos de su bolsillo


----------



## spica (8 Nov 2021)

Lo preocupante y previsible, aunque el OP no lo admita, es el bajon en el margen y las ventas.

De aquel 35 ya nos quedamos en 31 y de los 850 euros se quedan en 600 y pico.
Ya veremos cuando el mayorista le empiece a apretar las tuercas en precios.


----------



## Rovusthiano (8 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno ahora si, la fruteria, pero la casa, el coche, la moto y la hipoteca están a mi nombre y en separación de bienes.



¿Sabes lo que significa que tu mujer no pueda tener absolutamente nada a su nombre durante el resto de su vida si el negocio os va mal?
Te lo hemos dicho, bienes presentes *y futuros*, me parece que la parte de *"y futuros"* no la has leído. Los 30K de deuda con el mayorista no es el único sitio donde se puede palmar dinero. Pueden surgirte miles de imprevistos que te hagan aruinarte, el problema es que no se arruina una SL (persona jurídica), si no tu mujer (persona física).


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2021)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que significa que tu mujer no pueda tener absolutamente nada a su nombre durante el resto de su vida si el negocio os va mal?
> Te lo hemos dicho, bienes presentes *y futuros*, me parece que la parte de *"y futuros"* no la has leído. Los 30K de deuda con el mayorista no es el único sitio donde se puede palmar dinero. Pueden surgirte miles de imprevistos que te hagan aruinarte, el problema es que no se arruina una SL (persona jurídica), si no tu mujer (persona física).



Dime algún imprevisto en el que hayas pensado


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (9 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No es la ostia ni mucho menos pero muchos trabajadores de tiendas no tienen la suerte de que se les deje una tienda a su cargo con tan solo 2 meses de experiencia.
> 
> En ese sentido mi mujer tuvo que actuar desde el principio como si la tienda fuera suya porque estuvo varios meses ella sola apagando todos los fuegos hasta que le mandaron ayuda y eso le curtio para ahora saber llevarlo.



Menudo cuentista


----------



## Chuchus (9 Nov 2021)

Y además as creo que no estás contando la cuota de la ss de su empleada y que la cuota de autónomos de 65 euros es solamente durante el primer año.

Hazme caso y deshazte de la empleada


----------



## OBDC (9 Nov 2021)

Siendo mujer y considerando la llamada de la naturaleza, y si no tiene nada que perder que un día venga y te diga; "a remar tu abuela" te haga un hijo más, se quede 9 meses en casa y la frutería se vaya a tomar viento con un viogen de película en el medio.

Esta " enpresa" basa sus beneficios en que tu mujer es remera premium (realmente el beneficio es el salario que tu mujer debería de percibir considerando cargas sociales y pasivos generados) ya que si tuvieras que pagar salarios sin explotar a los socios, el beneficio es nulo o no llega incluso a los porcentajes que daría un fondo garantizado con los 30k.

Mi visión es que hubiera sido mejor (teniendo los 30k; no pidiendo préstamos) meterlos en un fondo americano garantizado y la muhe a trabajar como sabe hacerlo; por cuenta ajena.
Con eso sencillamente obtiene en un plazo de 6 años 2 de paro (beneficio del 30%) más probablemente otro 50% de beneficio del fondo, lo que genera con un riesgo nulo entre el paro de 24k mínimo más otros 15k de plus, un beneficio sobre el capital invertido del 130% máximo y un 80% mínimo en caso de que sólo se considerara el paro como plusvalías.
Eso me da en 6 años un beneficio de casi 600 € más el salario por mes de esos 6 años, lo que como resultado a la fecha es muy superior al resultado obtenido, sin considerar además que las bajas aportaciones a la SS bajan brutalmente el resultado de las jubilaciones durante el periodo de disfrute de las mismas por unos 25 años considerando la expectativa de vida de una mujer en España, lo que si me apuras puede representar una buena cifra en el acumulado de pensiones de esos 25 años.
Vamos, que estáis pagando por trabajar y ser "empresaurios" porque es guay, pero de lógico y a nivel de riesgo contrapesado con la compensación por el mismo, el número es negativo se mire por donde se mire.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (9 Nov 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Menudo cuentista



En dos meses era una crack meneando el plátano y los kiwis con los melones.....hay que escuchar cada fantasmada...






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2021)

Chuchus dijo:


> Y además as creo que no estás contando la cuota de la ss de su empleada y que la cuota de autónomos de 65 euros es solamente durante el primer año.
> 
> Hazme caso y deshazte de la empleada



La tienda abre de 9 am con todo colocado hasta las 15h; cierra de 15h a 17h y y abre de 17h a 21h 

El primero que entra entra a las 8 am y el último que se va, se va a las 22h

Una sola persona puede estar al cargo una semana o algo más pero no es un plan de vida que nos apetezca aunque ganáramos mucho más.


----------



## Chuchus (9 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> La tienda abre de 9 am con todo colocado hasta las 15h; cierra de 15h a 17h y y abre de 17h a 21h
> 
> El primero que entra entra a las 8 am y el último que se va, se va a las 22h
> 
> Una sola persona puede estar al cargo una semana o algo más pero no es un plan de vida que nos apetezca aunque ganáramos mucho más.



Tío, si ahora mismo le obligasen a pagar la cuota de autónomos estandar, tu mujer estaría cobrando unos 1600 euros netos más o menos, dependiendo de la facturación que haga cada mes. Si fuese yo, recortaria al máximo en donde sea, y si no os veis con ánimos de aguantar ese ritmo, pues la opción que os doy es que pongáis a alguien para abrir, o para cerrar la tienda, por ejemplo, de 8 a 13, o de 17 a 21. Yo casi que me decanto por la primera opción porque no me fio de ningún empleado y menos aún si solamente tuviese 1. De esa forma podría entrar a las 10: 30 o a las 11 y controlar lo que hizo por la mañana, y ponerle en su sitio. Además, hay mucho ladronzuelo, mucho vago, y mucho mal hablado.
De esa forma recortarias en sueldos y podrías controlar tu negocio.
Otra idea es aprovechar al máximo el espacio del local, para vender más cosas que fruta y verdura, puedes vender embutidos, pan , quesos, etc.


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2021)

Sin considerar traspaso pero quitando 400 de seguridad social a cargo de la empresa el resultado después de impuestos de octubre es de 2.725,77

Un smi con todo su coste de seguridad social es de 1.747,99, le sumamos 74,70 en concepto de futurible indemnización por despido a razón de 20 días en caso de que se produzca y nos sale un coste del empleado de 1.822,69

Es decir se ganan 903,08 euros más 

¿Hay que estar 3 años pagando 833 al mes? Bueno pero es con la meta de ganar 903,08 euros más una vez pagado.

Mientras estás pagando el traspaso solo vas a ganar 70,08 euros más, osea que no vas a notar nada en tu renta respecto a la situación anterior.

903,08 al mes es una cifra parecida al paro que ibas a cobrar si te despedían con un smi pero solo por un máximo de 2 años

Claramente prefiero el resultado de octubre con sus responsabilidades y sus riesgos al smi de octubre con sus responsabilidades y sus riesgos.


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2021)

Después de esos 3 años mi mujer deberá seguir trabajando 3 décadas


----------



## adal86 (9 Nov 2021)

Si esta historia es real, lo cual no lo tengo del todo claro, ya el "afortunado" nuevo comerciante está más que advertido. Se le ha dicho por activa y por pasiva por donde cojea su negocio, que es básicamente por las 4 patas. Lo que le pase, bien merecido lo tendrá.

Endeudarse 30.000 euros para meterse en un negocio con casi 0 posibilidades de crecimiento (te aseguro que Juan Roig no va a temblar contigo) y del cual la más que raquítica ganancia que obtiene (dice que le quedan limpios 2000 euros al mes... y eso habría que verlo... me juega la mano, y no la pierdo, a que este tío no sabe hacer números. Además habría que ver que entiende él por "limpio") es debido única y exclusivamente por el ahorro de un empleado que supone el que su mujer trabaje... Es una cosa, como mínimo y por no usar malas palabras, de inconscientes.

Ponerse unos grilletes y cadena de barcos con una mierda frutería de pueblo... A aguantar bicharra (métase aquí malos empleados, osea casi todos; proveedores; los que vengan a reparar/reformar cualquier cosa; clientes, que los hay que son una auténtica basura, etc) durante toda la vida, porque eso ya es engrilletarse de por vida en un negocio... En fin, que se me ponen los pelos como escarpias. Yo y mi familia hemos comerciado con muchísima gente y sé de lo que estoy hablando.


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2021)

spica dijo:


> Lo preocupante y previsible, aunque el OP no lo admita, es el bajon en el margen y las ventas.
> 
> De aquel 35 ya nos quedamos en 31 y de los 850 euros se quedan en 600 y pico.
> Ya veremos cuando el mayorista le empiece a apretar las tuercas en precios.



Si ves los primero post, hice números con un pírrico 25 comentando que pensaba que se podía llegar fácilmente al 30. Todo esto antes de comprar.

El 37 lo comente con datos reales de apenas 10 días de negocio y sin considerar variación de existencias. Dada la poca masa estadística ese 37 debía estar algo alterado por la variación de existencias. 

En la primera quincena de octubre no tocamos precios en la segunda ajustamos algunos precios y mejoramos un poquito el margen sin queja por parte de los clientes. 

Un poquito es subir 5 o 10 céntimos en algunas cosas.

En cualquier caso seguimos ofreciendo el producto más fresco y barato de la zona, unos 20 centimos más barato el kg en general en relación a supermercados y otros comercios de la zona. Hay margen de seguridad para subir un poco más pero queremos seguir siendo los más baratos y no apresurarnos a intentar sacar todo el margen posible y perder competitividad.


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Si esta historia es real, lo cual no lo tengo del todo claro, ya el "afortunado" nuevo comerciante está más que advertido. Se le ha dicho por activa y por pasiva por donde cojea su negocio, que es básicamente por las 4 patas. Lo que le pase, bien merecido lo tendrá.
> 
> Endeudarse 30.000 euros para meterse en un negocio con casi 0 posibilidades de crecimiento (te aseguro que Juan Roig no va a temblar contigo) y del cual la más que raquítica ganancia que obtiene (dice que le quedan limpios 2000 euros al mes... y eso habría que verlo... me juega la mano, y no la pierdo, a que este tío no sabe hacer números. Además habría que ver que entiende él por "limpio") es debido única y exclusivamente por el ahorro de un empleado que supone el que su mujer trabaje... Es una cosa, como mínimo y por no usar malas palabras, de inconscientes.
> 
> Ponerse unos grilletes y cadena de barcos con una mierda frutería de pueblo... A aguantar bicharra (métase aquí malos empleados, osea casi todos; proveedores; los que vengan a reparar/reformar cualquier cosa; clientes, que los hay que son una auténtica basura, etc) durante toda la vida, porque eso ya es engrilletarse de por vida en un negocio... En fin, que se me ponen los pelos como escarpias. Yo y mi familia hemos comerciado con muchísima gente y sé de lo que estoy hablando.



Es fruteria de ciudad, no de pueblo, eso si, vendemos cosas de pueblo


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2021)

Bien pero en este caso la disyuntiva está entre 1.195 euros liquidos al mes de nomina más unos pequeños derechos con la seguridad social, o bien 2.800 asumiendo esa deuda durante 3 años, con derechos aún menores en seguridad social y con otros derechos y obligaciones de propietario.

Para nosotros si los números son siempre los de este octubre, la elección está muy clara, autónomo 

Comprendo que los números no tienen por qué ser siempre los de octubre pueden ser mejores o peores pero de forma altisimamente probable seremos más ricos a largo plazo y haciendo un trabajo muy similar al que ya hacíamos.


----------



## Lombroso (9 Nov 2021)

El problema es que ahora tu mujer hace lo que hacía antes "y un poco más", y eso al principio es incluso divertido, el gestionar, el que te venga un distribuidor de vinos con un catálogo a hacerle la pelota para que, de cara a Navidad, ofrezca vinos. Luego, eso de "un poco más" le tocará el higo, el tener que buscar bolsas de papel (por poner un ejemplo), porque las clientas lo prefieren.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi mujer no tendría que hacer nada más que renunciar a su pequeña nómina con poca antigüedad para hacerse autónoma y pedir un crédito al banco para el traspaso, todo lo demás es lo mismo que hace todos los días, desde que se abre la puerta de la frutería hasta que se cierra, ella sabe hacerlo todo, conoce a sus proveedores, a sus clientes, los precios los precios habituales, cómo cobrar, cómo organizar la fruta verdura y hortaliza sin que se pudran y dándoles salida etc. Es decir al día siguiente de que fuera suyo, todo seguiría siendo exactamente igual al ojos del cliente y con el mismo cartel



Tiene todo buena pinta, bueno normal, que está bien vamos, pero este párrafo de arriba revísalo bien.

Cambiar de empleado a dueño NUNCA es lo mismo, y si todo es lo mismo es 100 veces más jodido. Le van (a tu mujer) a salir problemillas cada día que aunque la mitad las conozca no los _aguanta _ella ya que no es la dueña, gestionar todas las historias del negocio, contabilidades, bajas, horas extras (del empleado), olvidarse de vacaciones pagadas, olvidarse de _he pasado mala noche _y no voy a currar (eso con el justificante médico), olvidarse de cobrar horas extras metidas y bajas de cualquier tipo, desde tengo calentura hasta baja por maternidad. En resumen, aunque todo esté bien hecho, ser dueño (que tiene que trabajar en su empresa) es una puta mierda. Que se lo piense muy muy bien. Suerte con lo que decidáis.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (9 Nov 2021)

Brutal el hilo este, cada vez que miro el foro en Emprendedores me sale al lado como el hilo mas actualizado, si que da juego que tu mujer se compre la frutería donde trabaja. 

Mis dies hamijo.


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2021)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Brutal el hilo este, cada vez que miro el foro en Emprendedores me sale al lado como el hilo mas actualizado, si que da juego que tu mujer se compre la frutería donde trabaja.
> 
> Mis dies hamijo.



Poner chincheta le quitaría todo el prestigio


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> El problema es que ahora tu mujer hace lo que hacía antes "y un poco más", y eso al principio es incluso divertido, el gestionar, el que te venga un distribuidor de vinos con un catálogo a hacerle la pelota para que, de cara a Navidad, ofrezca vinos. Luego, eso de "un poco más" le tocará el higo, el tener que buscar bolsas de papel (por poner un ejemplo), porque las clientas lo prefieren.



Tiene una trastienda bastante holgada y cuando son recaditos tipo guantes, bolsas, latas de refresco o cerveza, papelería o bandejas o cestas... ya le digo que aprovisione cantidades para un trimestre y que se evite todo paseo.

Con las latas le digo que hable con un distribuidor que se las ponga en la puerta que aunque fueran unos céntimos más le va a salir más barato.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (9 Nov 2021)

Yo lo veo un buen sueldo para alguien sin estudios, tenéis que tener en cuenta que esa mujer nunca estuvo en situación de ganar 2800 en nómina y las condiciones de un empleado de frutería tampoco es que sean excelentes, sigue siendo una currito. Por otra parte, funcis a parte, alguien que gana eso en la privada tampoco es que salga a su hora y se olvide del curro. A ver cómo evoluciona. Yo no me pillo el traspaso de una frutería ni loco, pero habláis como si la mujer tuviera muchas más opciones a corto plazo.


----------



## OBDC (9 Nov 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Yo lo veo un buen sueldo para alguien sin estudios, tenéis que tener en cuenta que esa mujer nunca estuvo en situación de ganar 2800 en nómina y las condiciones de un empleado de frutería tampoco es que sean excelentes, sigue siendo una currito. Por otra parte, funcis a parte, alguien que gana eso en la privada tampoco es que salga a su hora y se olvide del curro. A ver cómo evoluciona. Yo no me pillo el traspaso de una frutería ni loco, pero habláis como si la mujer tuviera muchas más opciones a corto plazo.



La opción que tiene la muhé es trabajar más horas y ganar menos. Trabajar menos y ganar más, no es una opción en este modelo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Yo lo veo un buen sueldo para alguien sin estudios, tenéis que tener en cuenta que esa mujer nunca estuvo en situación de ganar 2800 en nómina y las condiciones de un empleado de frutería tampoco es que sean excelentes, sigue siendo una currito. Por otra parte, funcis a parte, alguien que gana eso en la privada tampoco es que salga a su hora y se olvide del curro. A ver cómo evoluciona. Yo no me pillo el traspaso de una frutería ni loco, pero habláis como si la mujer tuviera muchas más opciones a corto plazo.



Hoy en día licenciados con máster y 10 años de experiencia laboral currando 11 horas al día en una empresa e incluso dedicando fines de semana, cobran algo por el estilo.

Además mientras estudiaban en la universidad no cotizaban una mierda y también pagaron residencia o piso compartido muchos. 

Luego hubo que pagar master y luego ver el insulto de la primera nomina de su vida mientras la comparaban sorprendidos con la factura del alquiler del zulo.

Se pelean como perros de presa para que les suban la nómina 200 euros mientras un dinosaurio de la empresa sin estudios y tocándose los huevos tiene una nómina de 4500 brutos. Se hacen putadas entre ellos para eliminar al competidor.

No es la panacea la nomina


----------



## spica (9 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Hoy en día licenciados con máster y 10 años de experiencia laboral currando 11 horas al día en una empresa e incluso dedicando fines de semana, cobran algo por el estilo.



¿Cual es la cifra del estilo aludida?


----------



## Chuchus (9 Nov 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Yo lo veo un buen sueldo para alguien sin estudios, tenéis que tener en cuenta que esa mujer nunca estuvo en situación de ganar 2800 en nómina y las condiciones de un empleado de frutería tampoco es que sean excelentes, sigue siendo una currito. Por otra parte, funcis a parte, alguien que gana eso en la privada tampoco es que salga a su hora y se olvide del curro. A ver cómo evoluciona. Yo no me pillo el traspaso de una frutería ni loco, pero habláis como si la mujer tuviera muchas más opciones a corto plazo.



No gana 2800 ni de coña



Si le pones la cuota de autónomos de 300 pavos al resultado final, te da una ganancia de 2050 euros. Pero para el año que viene quieren subirla


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2021)

Chuchus dijo:


> No gana 2800 ni de coña
> Ver archivo adjunto 831460
> 
> 
> Si le pones la cuota de autónomos de 300 pavos al resultado final, te da una ganancia de 2050 euros. Pero para el año que viene quieren subirla



Te olvidas de eliminar esa fila que dice 833 dentre dentro de 3 años


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2021)

spica dijo:


> ¿Cual es la cifra del estilo aludida?



Ya te buscaré cifras del ine pero para que te hagas una idea, el salario bruto medio en españa anda cerca de los 23 mil euros, esa es la puta media nacional.

La función de distribución es bimodal una moda como de 20 mil para casi toda la poblacion y otra moda como de 50 mil para los directivos con una proporción de población exageradamente más pequeña, muchísimos menos que el total de licenciados de este país.

De los licenciados que conoces tu ¿Cuantos son directivos y cobran nóminas de más de 45 mil brutos?


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya te buscaré cifras del ine pero para que te hagas una idea, el salario bruto medio en españa anda cerca de los 23 mil euros, esa es la puta media nacional.
> 
> La función de distribución es bimodal una moda como de 20 mil para casi toda la poblacion y otra moda como de 50 mil para los directivos con una proporción de población exageradamente más pequeña, muchísimos menos que el total de licenciados de este país.
> 
> De los licenciados que conoces tu ¿Cuantos son directivos y cobran nóminas de más de 45 mil brutos?



Ahí va el salario bruto medio en españa adjunto en la imagen. Todos ellos por cuenta ajena. Fuente Ine

Mi mujer andaría en 2.700 x 12 = 32.400 euros, no de salario sino de rentas.

Sin derechos de indemnizacion por despido de esos que te dan 33 días y luego cambia el gobierno y son 20 pero si tu te quieres ir no cobras nada. 

Aquí si te vas es el precio que puedas sacar de la venta del traspaso si sacas algo. 

Despedir no te pueden despedir, puedes liquidar el negocio pagando tus deudas que son nulas después de terminar de pagar el traspaso.

Tienes una pensión contributiva de autonomo, la mínima o más si decides pagar más cuota (ni de puta coña, seguro privado)


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ahí va el salario bruto medio en españa adjunto en la imagen. Todos ellos por cuenta ajena. Fuente Ine
> 
> Mi mujer andaría en 2.700 x 12 = 32.400 euros, no de salario sino de rentas.
> 
> ...



Va la cosa bien. Creo que ha sido buen momento para el emprendimiento además existen múltiples ayudas en estos momentos, noviembre suele ser un mes flojo, pero luego Diciembre mete el zambobazo hasta bien entrado Enero. Lo importante es menearte en un entorno de gastos fijos y sorpresivos asumibles en algo de lo que controles.

Si se tuerce queda traspaso y ahora todos los autónomos tienen derecho a paro. De momento creo que tenéis el "empate" asegurado, a partir de ahí solo queda ganar dinero.

Probablemente pudieras haber negociado algo el traspaso, pero con respecto al resto no veo excesivo riesgo. Ahora solo queda gestión, meted led y buscad ahorro en suministros, poned artículos de navidad u otras cosas que veáis factibles, evitad perder mercancía aumentado el autoconsumo, metiendo ofertas u metiéndoos en alguna aplicación, compras por teléfono a domicilio...

Dos consejos: la mejor publicidad de un comercio a pie de calle es el boca a boca y por muy bien que os vaya ni se os ocurra airearlo, id "tirando" y punto.


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Va la cosa bien. Creo que ha sido buen momento para el emprendimiento además existen múltiples ayudas en estos momentos, noviembre suele ser un mes flojo, pero luego Diciembre mete el zambobazo hasta bien entrado Enero. Lo importante es menearte en un entorno de gastos fijos y sorpresivos asumibles en algo de lo que controles.
> 
> Si se tuerce queda traspaso y ahora todos los autónomos tienen derecho a paro. De momento creo que tenéis el "empate" asegurado, a partir de ahí solo queda ganar dinero.
> 
> ...



Prácticamente ningún cliente sabe que el negocio es de mi mujer, alguno se ha enterado porque conocía a los vendedores o porque trabajan en la agencia de alquiler del local o porque son comerciantes de la zona y nos ayudamos mutuamente y nos contamos las cosas.


----------



## cohynetes (9 Nov 2021)

como ha afectado el cambio de hora a la caja? y la llegada de xavi al barsa?


----------



## OBDC (9 Nov 2021)

Como llevamos el mes? Tienes el negro que va a darle el Black friday a la melonera?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Rovusthiano (9 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Dime algún imprevisto en el que hayas pensado



Precisamente por eso son imprevistos, porque no has pensado en ellos y alguno no se te ocurrirá hasta que no te pase. Así a bote pronto se me ocurre que la empleada se eche un novio en otro sitio, se pire a vivir allí, tengas que contratar a otra persona y esa persona sea un jeta que está de baja inventada el 50% del tiempo.


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2021)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Precisamente por eso son imprevistos, porque no has pensado en ellos y alguno no se te ocurrirá hasta que no te pase. Así a bote pronto se me ocurre que la empleada se eche un novio en otro sitio, se pire a vivir allí, tengas que contratar a otra persona y esa persona sea un jeta que está de baja inventada el 50% del tiempo.



Bueno ser empleados también tiene imprevistos.

Podrían despedirte por hacer bien tu trabajo, podrían acostarte laboralmente, podría quebrar la empresa para la que trabajas, podría fusionarse y que simplemente sobres, podría tu mujer trabajar en la misma empresa que tú y liarse con el empresario....

Imprevistos tenemos todos


----------



## Rovusthiano (10 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno ser empleados también tiene imprevistos.
> 
> Podrían despedirte por hacer bien tu trabajo, podrían acostarte laboralmente, podría quebrar la empresa para la que trabajas, podría fusionarse y que simplemente sobres, podría tu mujer trabajar en la misma empresa que tú y liarse con el empresario....
> 
> Imprevistos tenemos todos



Siendo empleado no puedes perder todos tus bienes presentes *y futuros*.


----------



## 121 (10 Nov 2021)

Por qué no paro de ver esta mierda de hilo en el general?


----------



## javiwell (10 Nov 2021)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Siendo empleado no puedes perder todos tus bienes presentes *y futuros*.



Siempre puedes cerrar la fruteria antes de perder todos tus bienes presentes y futuros.

Es una pírrica inversión no nos hemos comprado una presa hidráulica ni nada.

Si se incendia o se inunda o se saquea o si hay muerte o invalidez por accidente o si hay baja por enfermedad para eso son los seguros


----------



## Scire (10 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Siempre puedes cerrar la fruteria antes de perder todos tus bienes presentes y futuros.
> 
> Es una pírrica inversión no nos hemos comprado una presa hidráulica ni nada.
> 
> Si se incendia o se inunda o se saquea o si hay muerte o invalidez por accidente o si hay baja por enfermedad para eso son los seguros



Creo que no se refieren a eso. No se trata de cerrar y ahí se acabó todo, sino que tu mujer habrá de responder de deudas, indemnizaciones, alquileres, etc.

Personalmente, te apoyo en tu decisión si estáis dispuestos a sacrificaros, sacrificarse del verdad.
En el peor de los casos, la deuda que se deje si cerráis será asumible.

Entiendo también las críticas de otros foreros, muchos de ellos, llanamente, prudentes. Tal vez la forma en la que se han acercado a ti, bastante agresiva, la verdad, te ha despertado, con razón, cierta hostilidad hacia ellos y a sus comentarios. Te aconsejo que leas los mensajes e intentes obviar esa bilis que destilan algunos; a los que aconsejáis, que os mostréis más amistosos.

Una cosa que no entiendo... El traspaso, sin interés, es de 30.000 euros, ¿no tenéis ese dinero para pagarlo a tocateja? ¿No podríais haber encontrado una manera de libraros del yugo del proveedor? ¿Hasta cuándo os someteréis a sus precios?

Parece que el anterior dueño lo único que ha hecho es quitarse todos los lastres y quedarse con lo único bueno del negocio: venderos la fruta y los clientes habituales que ya sabe que le compran. A vosotros os ha dejado el trabajo duro por un beneficio no muy notable.

Insisto, te apoyo en tu decisión, pero veo demasiadas ataduras que hacen tu negocio menos tuyo.


----------



## javiwell (10 Nov 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Creo que no se refieren a eso. No se trata de cerrar y ahí se acabó todo, sino que tu mujer habrá de responder de deudas, indemnizaciones, alquileres, etc.
> 
> Personalmente, te apoyo en tu decisión si estáis dispuestos a sacrificaros, sacrificarse del verdad.
> En el peor de los casos, la deuda que se deje si cerráis será asumible.
> ...



Hemos pagado 10 mil de golpe en la fecha de la compra. Nos interesaba deberle al proveedor y no al banco por dos motivos:

-Intereses 0

-Preferimos deberes un poco para que ellos se preocupen también de no ahogar con el precio mayorista y así cobrar lo que les debemos

Fue el propio vendedor del traspaso quien nos lo ofreció sin que se lo pidiéramos quería ponernoslo facilito. Es muy habitual esta práctica en traspasos porque es una muestra del vendedor de que te está vendiendo algo en lo que confía como unidad generadora de beneficio.


Le he dado muchas vueltas a los riesgos y a la forma jurídica y a todo, escucho toda opinión pero, lo que más me interesan son los razonamientos de las opiniones.

Una opinión tipo te vas a arruinar, te vas a cagar, te vas a divorciar.... sin más argumentación, no la escucho pero cuando leo argumentos o bien los rebato o bien los acepto o bien discurro y escribo al respecto


----------



## Scire (10 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Hemos pagado 10 mil de golpe en la fecha de la compra. Nos interesaba deberle al proveedor y no al banco por dos motivos:
> 
> -Intereses 0
> 
> ...



Sigo muy sin compartir el tono algo agresivo de Econonista. En estas cosas, creo que lo mejor es ser y sonar muy neutral.
Pero creo que ha señalado puntos importantes.

¿Por qué no 30.000 a tocateja? No es una cantidad enorme, y si ganas bien, con una edad, puedes -más bien debes- tenerla ahorrada.
El banco, desde luego, te va a crujir, y muy seguramente tampoco te financie, tal como están las cosas.
¿Hasta cuándo la exclusividad del proveedor?

Lo de ponértelo facilito, me suena a cuando, en los 2000, te enviaban tarjetas de crédito de 6.000 euros al buzón prestas para ser fundidas. Nada más fácil y ruinoso.
Por otro lado, sí, desde luego que el antiguo dueño mira por su beneficio, y seguro que quiere que a vosotros os vaya bien, por su propio bien. Pero mira por su beneficio _y solo por su beneficio._ Lo cual me parece natural y prudente en un ambiente de negocios. No está mirando por los tuyos. A él lo que le interesa es que te motives, _aka _te deslomes, para sacarle aún más rendimiento a sus frutas.

Las muestras de benevolencia en los negocios ni están y mejor no esperarlas, porque no suelen ser buen signo; suelen ser la puerta de acceso de las estafas. Cada uno mira por lo suyo, y así debe ser.

Reitero: te apoyo en tu decisión y espero que te vaya bien. Reitero también que las opiniones de otros foreros tienen un buen fondo, pese a unas formas que yo no comparto.

Por supuesto, si tu mujer quiere trabajar duro por 2.000 o 3.000 euros de sueldo, ¿por qué no? Hay encargados de medio pelo en empresas haciendo el trabajo de jefes por 1.800 euros. Pero si es tu negocio, siempre creo que es mejor tener las menores ataduras posibles.


----------



## javiwell (10 Nov 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Sigo muy sin compartir el tono algo agresivo de Econonista. En estas cosas, creo que lo mejor es ser y sonar muy neutral.
> Pero creo que ha señalado puntos importantes.
> 
> ¿Por qué no 30.000 a tocateja? No es una cantidad enorme, y si ganas bien, con una edad, puedes -más bien debes- tenerla ahorrada.
> ...



No disponía de 30 mil ahorrados líquidos porque, me casé, me compré una vivienda hace pocos años, renove instalaciones en la vivienda, cambie de coche, tuve una hija con guarderia privada, mi mujer estuvo 2 años sin curro entre parto y alguna operación quirúrgica más, y pague una operación quirúrgica privada a tocateja para la niña, y puse 3 mil para la caja inicial de la tienda.

Aún así tengo una modesta cantidad y quiero tenerla disponible por si es necesario, genero ahorros de como mínimo 500 euros al mes.

Nos lo pusieron facilito en la financiación porque preferían percibir ellos via precio de traspaso lo que cualquier banco nos hubiera cobrado via interés. Lógicamente, no por caridad pero es interesante deberes a ellos y no al banco ya que tenemos intereses compartidos en la aventura.


----------



## javiwell (10 Nov 2021)

No, pagamos cada albarán un día después de la entrega siempre previa comprobación de posibles errores en el albaran y para que en su caso se rectifique antes del pago.

Así mismo cobramos cada venta al momento y lo que se cobra en efectivo se ingresa en cajero al día siguiente.

Así que el saldo bancario es muy estable no alimentamos activos ni pasivos, lo que se ingresa se cobra y lo que se gasta se paga.


----------



## Scire (10 Nov 2021)

He seguido las 93 páginas. Por alguna razón, este hilo tiene un algo adictivo.

Me he animado a participar por esas nimiedades que ya he contado.

Estoy muy de acuerdo con vuestras críticas. Es bueno escucharlas y creo que han sido muy razonadas.

También es verdad que no tiene sentido venir a este foro buscando alfombras rojas y genuflexiones. Aquí la gente es crítica, ácida...

Mi queja, por llamarlo así, es que puede decirse lo mismo sin desear el mal a nadie. En España se alteran la soberbia más exacerbada con los más cruentos latigazos.


----------



## Scire (10 Nov 2021)

No sé si fuiste tú u otro...
No es cuestión de emociones, sino de posición.

Si se hubiesen gastado 200 euros en una consulta a la Charo asesora, en su oficina de cuadros de Nueva York del IKEA, y les hubiese dicho lo mismo que alguien dijo en este foro, no habrían abierto el negocio. Pero dicho aquí, de servicio, de gratis, nadie hace el menor caso.


----------



## Scire (10 Nov 2021)

No lo he dicho con ánimo malicioso. Es normal que alguien crea a quien habla desde el púlpito, no desde el foro, aunque no una creencia falaz.

De todas maneras, en este y cualquier otro sitio se sabe quién habla con conocimiento y quién no.

La pregunta es: ¿por qué ha abierto este hilo en este foro?
Todos los que hemos compartido aquí algo es 1. porque tenemos dudas y 2.porque buscamos cierto apoyo.

Él abrió el hilo buscando ese apoyo, tal vez a la espera de unos ánimos para disipar sus dudas. Ha encontrado críticas y expuestas en un tono algo hostil -por qué no decirlo-, y automáticamente se ha cerrado en banda.

Al final, todo depende de lo que quiere. ¿Quiere dejarse absorber de lunes a tremingo en un negocio por 2.000 euros por no limitarse a 1.200? Pues oye, lo ha conseguido. Para algunos eso es vida.


----------



## kikoseis (10 Nov 2021)

121 dijo:


> Por qué no paro de ver esta mierda de hilo en el general?



Por que hay un montón de troles subiendolo porque se aburren y pasan el tiempo metiendo el dedo en el ojo al prójimo.

Es una forma de divertirse como otra cualquiera, y tal ....


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Nov 2021)

Qué pesadilla de hilo, muchacho!


----------



## javiwell (10 Nov 2021)

No se hace una compra cada 3 días, me explico

De lunes a viernes siempre hay una entrega, las de lunes a miércoles son pedidos más grandes, entre 500 y 600 euros y los del jueves y el viernes son ya de 200 o 300 para complementar solo algunas cosas que falten.

Los sábados no hay ya entrega y lo que se pretende es vaciar existencia en la medida de lo posible para que no se queden ahí esperando el domingo con la tienda cerrada, entonces pega una subida fuerte el saldo bancario.

Algunas de las cosas que se piden en el albarán del lunes, como las patatas o los frutos secos se piden para varios días y el martes ya no se piden patatas. Sin embargo fresas o arándanos hay que pedir pequeñas cantidades cada día.

Siempre entra más dinero en caja que el dinero que sale para albarán porque hay un margen holgado y porque la venta y la compra son estables y van correlacionadas, si vendes más pides más. Solo anecdoticamente si un día te da por comprar 100 botellas de vino pues te baja el saldo claro.

No es necesario manejar grandes saldos bancarios para atender los pagos y muchas cosas se pagan en efectivo con dinero de la caja sin pasar por banco. Aún así empezamos la cosa con un saldo bancario en la tienda de 2.200 el 1 de octubre y tenemos un saldo de más de 6 mil tras haber pagado alquiler nomina, autonomos y todo lo de octubre salvo los 400 de seguridad social. Porque decidimos no retirar nada el primer mes pero con 3 mil de saldo vas más que sobrado y además tendríamos línea de crédito ante una emergencia.


----------



## adal86 (10 Nov 2021)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Brutal el hilo este, cada vez que miro el foro en Emprendedores me sale al lado como el hilo mas actualizado, si que da juego que tu mujer se compre la frutería donde trabaja.
> 
> Mis dies hamijo.



Mira por donde, este tipo me da algo de envidia por haber creado semejante repercusión en el foro con tan grandioso hilo. Eso sí, luego se me pasa cuando pienso en el tremendo berenjenal que se ha metido


----------



## javiwell (10 Nov 2021)

Si, o querer enseñar lo que uno no sabe en tono soberbio quedando como el culo y llegando a aconsejar no subir precios sin tan siquiera conocer los precios.


----------



## javiwell (10 Nov 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Qué pesadilla de hilo, muchacho!



Bueno si lo pasas mal con el hilo tienes muchos otros para pasarlo bien.

Abre uno...


----------



## adal86 (10 Nov 2021)

Decir también que este tío a veces es la comidilla en alguna conversación con un colega empresario. "¿Te acuerdas del tolete ese burbujista que se quiere comprar la fruteria para la mujer? Todavía está ahí en el foro dando batalla; parece que al final el muy idiota se puso la soga al cuelo..." Colega: " Tsss, chiquito pringado. La mujer va a acabar peleándose con las empleadas por los machos" "JAJAJA vete pal carajo, a ver si el tío se va a quedar sin soga y sin cabra..." "JAJAJJA"


----------



## sisar_vidal (10 Nov 2021)

Yo le avise de:
-no montarlo
-si quiere frutería que se monte una en frente
-no sabe cómo funciona el pago de autónomos
-inflacion inminente y ajuste de precios que solo podrán soportar las grandes cadenas al por mayor 
-lo favorable de ser empleado en lugar empresaurio
-no se haga autónomo, sino SL



En todo lo que le dije, se descojono de mi el subnormal.


----------



## javiwell (10 Nov 2021)

No hay ningún problema grave de salud en la familia, no te apenes, fue una operación infantil sencilla de hernia inguinal que costó 3.000 pavos y la pague a toca teja porque esperar los 8 meses de la pública con los hospitales colapsados, si tenía riesgos poco probables pero muy serios. 

Mi mujer tiene detrás todo el apoyo familiar para no dejar sin pagar sus deudas en caso de cerrar. Nos arriesgamos a eso, nos aventuramos a lo loco, lanzamos los dados... porque quedarse toda la vida cobrando 1.200 es otro serio riesgo de ser pobre.


----------



## Lombroso (10 Nov 2021)

Lo que estaría bien saber es qué empresa han montado
Disculpa, pero, ¿qué diferencia hay entre lo que ha de pagar un autónomo en enero y lo que ha de pagar en otros meses? He visto que lo repites en varios mensajes y no acierto a descifrar esa importancia que le das al mes de enero en cuanto a fiscalidad.


----------



## javiwell (10 Nov 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Lo que estaría bien saber es qué empresa han montado
> 
> 
> Disculpa, pero, ¿qué diferencia hay entre lo que ha de pagar un autónomo en enero y lo que ha de pagar en otros meses? He visto que lo repites en varios mensajes y no acierto a descifrar esa importancia que le das al mes de enero en cuanto a fiscalidad.



Únicamente el pago de la seguridad social a cargo de la empresa de 1.200 euros cantidad ya prevista y ahorrada durante el trimestre para atender al pago.

El iva nada porque vamos por modulos y ya lo hemos pagado en cada albarán 

Los seguros nada porque vencen otros meses en nuestro caso y son 250 euros al año.

El aprovisionamiento nada porque es el mismo de siempre, los kilos que entran por los que salen

La cuesta de enero nada porque en lo que se refiere a fruta verdura y hortaliza no se nota gran cosa en las ventas por ser enero

A ver si nos puede detallar esos 5 mil de los que nos habla y así aprendemos y escuchamos


----------



## Cuqui (10 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Siendo mujer y considerando la llamada de la naturaleza, y si no tiene nada que perder que un día venga y te diga; "a remar tu abuela" te haga un hijo más, se quede 9 meses en casa y la frutería se vaya a tomar viento con un viogen de película en el medio.
> 
> Esta " enpresa" basa sus beneficios en que tu mujer es remera premium (realmente el beneficio es el salario que tu mujer debería de percibir considerando cargas sociales y pasivos generados) ya que si tuvieras que pagar salarios sin explotar a los socios, el beneficio es nulo o no llega incluso a los porcentajes que daría un fondo garantizado con los 30k.
> 
> ...



Pero, y esos calculos???    otro patan inutil bocachancleando. Todo lo que habias aportado se ha venido abajo con esa genialidad inversora. Lo mas jodido no es que seas un tontazo, que lo eres, es que veas una gacelilla y aun pretendas darle clases siendo una puta rata.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (10 Nov 2021)

Querrá decir:
"Mi mujer compra la frutería en donde trabaja" (sin el "se" ; "en donde").


----------



## javiwell (10 Nov 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Querrá decir:
> "Mi mujer compra la frutería en donde trabaja" (sin el "se" ; "en donde").



En el uso reflexivo, puede añadirse el refuerzo tónico _a sí mismo,_ siempre que sea el sujeto quien efectivamente realice la acción: _Se convenció a sí mismo de que podía ganar,_ frente a _Se convenció_ [gracias a los argumentos de otros] _de que podía ganar_. Hay verbos que admiten el uso conjunto del _se_ reflexivo en función de complemento directo y del prefijo de sentido reflexivo _auto-_

La fruteria se la compró para sí misma, era la fruteria en donde trabajaba.


----------



## OBDC (10 Nov 2021)

kikoseis dijo:


> Por que hay un montón de troles subiendolo porque se aburren y pasan el tiempo metiendo el dedo en el ojo al prójimo.
> 
> Es una forma de divertirse como otra cualquiera, y tal ....



Te tiene enganchado, ehhh?
A que es mejor que un culebrón venezolano?
Tiene, el guapo, el feo, el bueno, el malo y la chica trabajadora que va a ver su recompensa en la vida por ser buena, si la bruja (todavía no apareció) de la nuera la deja en paz.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (10 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Te tiene enganchado, ehhh?
> A que es mejor que un culebrón venezolano?
> Tiene, el guapo, el feo, el bueno, el malo y la chica trabajadora que va a ver su recompensa en la vida por ser buena, si la bruja (todavía no apareció) de la nuera la deja en paz.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



El calvo (yo), el robot, el fiscalista (econonista), el tonto (javiwell), la furcia y el moro (la muhe y el ceo de la competencia, Ahmed).


----------



## OBDC (10 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Yo le avise de:
> -no montarlo
> -si quiere frutería que se monte una en frente
> -no sabe cómo funciona el pago de autónomos
> ...









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (10 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> El calvo (yo), el robot, el fiscalista (econonista), el tonto (javiwell), la furcia y el moro (la muhe y el ceo de la competencia, Ahmed).



Falta la nuera HdP, que anduvo haciendo maldades por ahí arriba pero ya no volvió....habrá que ir a buscarla.

La verdad es que el hilo engancha por el morbo de que todo el mundo quiere estar en primera fila cuando se den la hostia previsible.
Es como ir a ver el equilibrista caminando por la cuerda floja entre las torres gemelas.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (10 Nov 2021)

30.000? Barato


----------



## McCitizen (10 Nov 2021)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> 30.000? Barato



El que faltaba p'al duro.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (10 Nov 2021)

Lo que me sorprende es los que pensáis que por 30.000€ de mierda de deuda el chaval se pueda joder la vida para siempre.
Y si, tengo en cuenta todos los otros costes que pueden ser deudas.

Este negocio son cacahuetes para bien o para mal.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (10 Nov 2021)

Por cierto vendéis cacahuetes?
Teníais higos chumbos al final?


----------



## OBDC (10 Nov 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende es los que pensáis que por 30.000€ de mierda de deuda el chaval se pueda joder la vida para siempre.
> Y si, tengo en cuenta todos los otros costes que pueden ser deudas.
> 
> Este negocio son cacahuetes para bien o para mal.



Los problemas económicos en una pareja son encender la mecha de los reproches; no importa el tamaño ni la dimensión del mismo el resultado es una buena bronca si se salvan, y sino el fin de la pareja que cada cual lucha para salvar su culo incluso a costa del otro, que siempre es el hombre, y en este caso el que parece que tiene algo para rascar.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## DigitalMarketer (10 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Los problemas económicos en una pareja son encender la mecha de los reproches; no importa el tamaño ni la dimensión del mismo el resultado es una buena bronca si se salvan, y sino el fin de la pareja que cada cual lucha para salvar su culo incluso a costa del otro, que siempre es el hombre, y en este caso el que parece que tiene algo para rascar.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Hombre no se, si se acaba la pareja por qué no les funcione una frutería, es que mucho amor no había xD


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (10 Nov 2021)

Con abrile una de ameeegos cuando amortize, en paz


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Nov 2021)

Os está metiendo un baile el chaval de muchos pares de cojones. 

Ha hecho bien iniciando la actividad como autónomo en vez de como sociedad porque el riesgo es una mierda y las ayudas son muchísimo más potentes en el primer caso que en el segundo. 

Puede que no sea el mejor negocio del mundo, pero la perspectiva era que su señora quedara en paro y ahora es levantarse 2000 pavos y casi 3000 cuando amortice deuda. Como de la noche al día, vamos... 

Se podía haber hecho mejor, pero pocas de las aportaciones del hilo mejoran los movimientos del chaval


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Os está metiendo un baile el chaval de muchos pares de cojones.
> 
> Ha hecho bien iniciando la actividad como autónomo en vez de como sociedad porque el riesgo es una mierda y las ayudas son muchísimo más potentes en el primer caso que en el segundo.
> 
> ...



Eladio, si no sabes ni diferenciar si hay crisis o recuperación, aquí hablamos los mayores.

A estudiar un poquito de economía y otro poquito de empresa.

Nivel 1: la cuenta de pérdidas y ganancias


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Os está metiendo un baile el chaval de muchos pares de cojones.
> 
> Ha hecho bien iniciando la actividad como autónomo en vez de como sociedad porque el riesgo es una mierda y las ayudas son muchísimo más potentes en el primer caso que en el segundo.
> 
> ...



Que hubiera metido los 30K a bitcoins


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Eladio, si no sabes ni diferenciar si hay crisis o recuperación, aquí hablamos los mayores.
> 
> A estudiar un poquito de economía y otro poquito de empresa.
> 
> Nivel 1: la cuenta de pérdidas y ganancias



Tu eres el ababol que defendía la legalidad del impuesto de plusvalía, no? 

Lo digo para poner en contexto lo que puedes aportarle al chaval.


Tenéis la cabeza cargada de teoría, pero muy poco fuego real tras las espaldas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que hubiera metido los 30K a bitcoins



En 2010 mejor que en 2016.

Lo cierto es que el chaval, su mujer y sus cojones morenos, han logrado salvar una situación personal compleja y de regalo mantener un puesto de trabajo.

Vamos, que han hecho más en los últimos dos meses que la cuadrilla de ababoles que le "aconsejan" en toda su existencia


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En 2010 mejor que en 2016.
> 
> Lo cierto es que el chaval, su mujer y sus cojones morenos, han logrado salvar una situación personal compleja y de regalo mantener un puesto de trabajo.
> 
> Vamos, que han hecho más en los últimos dos meses que la cuadrilla de ababoles que le "aconsejan".



La lista, es la otra empleada, que se ha mantenido su empleo, su sueldo y no se ha metido en líos


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La lista, es la otra empleada, que se ha mantenido su empleo, su sueldo y no se ha metido en líos



Pues ahora debe reconocer la situación, estar a la altura y apoyar la viabilidad del proyecto en todo lo posible.


----------



## OBDC (11 Nov 2021)

Hayssss....tanto buenísimo en es este hilo me da tanto repelús como cuando veo abrazos de la cruzrojera a los rescatados...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Nov 2021)

El tema de los traspasos es algo anacrónico en este formato de actividad económica y eso de "comprar clientela" nunca lo llegue a entender, pero bueno, nadie nace aprendido. Algo habrá visto a su favor para pagar 30.000 pavos, pues es altamente improbable que logre tal importe de querer traspasar. 

Esto, comerse la antigüedad del trabajador y no haber negociado el despido de la mujer para capitalizar el paro en alguna de sus formas. Si más datos de los contratos es lo único chungo que veo yo. 

Mejor hubiera sido que su primo le hubiera enchufado en el hay-untamiento, pero vamos, no lo veo tan dramático como lo pintais. Si eran conocedores de la facturacion, tampoco se han tirado al vacío....


----------



## javiwell (11 Nov 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Por cierto vendéis cacahuetes?
> Teníais higos chumbos al final?



Cacahuetes sí, higos chumbos no


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tu eres el ababol que defendía la legalidad del impuesto de plusvalía, no?
> 
> Lo digo para poner en contexto lo que puedes aportarle al chaval.
> 
> ...



Eres tan tonto, que te crees que avale el impuesto de plusvalía, cuando lo que realmente decía es que iban a hacer lo que les saliera de la polla.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Eres tan tonto, que te crees que avale el impuesto de plusvalía, cuando lo que realmente decía es que iban a hacer lo que les saliera de la polla.



Tu si que eres tonto si piensas que el resto no sabemos sumar ni restar y le ves tantisima dificultad a una puta fruteria. 

Son habas contadas, el chaval ha sumado y restado y le quedan 3000 pavos después de impuestos en una actividad a 4 minuto de casa y con la mercancía puesta en el punto de venta. Una deuda que de no amortizar en menos de un año será por cuestiones fiscales, un alquiler asumible, un empleado que les debe la vida y un grueso de gastos fijos dependientes de forma directa del volumen de ventas. 

Que pasará mañana? Pues no lo se, pero con tu mentalidad nada bueno. Por eso tienes que madrugar tanto y dormir menos de 6 horas, para probablemente no llevarte los 36000 netos de la mujer del OP, metiendote unos buenos desplazamientos hasta tu lugar de trabajo. 

Lo mismo quien debe hacer cuentas eres tú...


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tu si que eres tonto si piensas que el resto no sabemos sumar ni restar y le ves tantisima dificultad a una puta fruteria.
> 
> *Son habas contadas, el chaval ha sumado y restado y le quedan 3000 pavos después* de impuestos en una actividad a 4 minuto de casa y con la mercancía puesta en el punto de venta. Una deuda que de no amortizar en menos de un año será por cuestiones fiscales, un alquiler asumible, un empleado que les debe la vida y un grueso de gastos fijos dependientes de forma directa del volumen de ventas.
> 
> ...



Jajajajjjaajajajja


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Jajajajjjaajajajja



Y encima te ries... Joder chaval, lo tuyo es grave...


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y encima te ries... Joder chaval, lo tuyo es grave...



Tío, se nota que eres un pimpollo y no has montado una empresa en tu vida.

Abrazos


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Tío, se nota que eres un pimpollo y no has montado una empresa en tu vida.
> 
> Abrazos



Introducis variables de riesgo que no corresponden a una puta frutería con un empleado gestionada por una persona que hace un mes estaba cobrando 1000 pavos y con medio cuerpo en el paro. 

En este caso el " Mal menor" ha tornado en una mejora sustancial y con eso es con lo que debe quedarse el OP.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Hayssss....tanto buenísimo en es este hilo me da tanto repelús como cuando veo abrazos de la cruzrojera a los rescatados...



Si a las mujeres de aquí les gustan los africanos, ¿qué le vas a hacer?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y encima te ries... Joder chaval, lo tuyo es grave...



Si yo lo tengo en el ignore será por algo, ¿no crees?


----------



## OBDC (11 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Si a las mujeres de aquí les gustan los africanos, ¿qué le vas a hacer?



Lo que les gusta es la fruta prohibida, hablando en terminología acorde al hilo...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (11 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El tema de los traspasos es algo anacrónico en este formato de actividad económica y eso de "comprar clientela" nunca lo llegue a entender, pero bueno, nadie nace aprendido. Algo habrá visto a su favor para pagar 30.000 pavos, pues es altamente improbable que logre tal importe de querer traspasar.
> 
> Esto, comerse la antigüedad del trabajador y no haber negociado el despido de la mujer para capitalizar el paro en alguna de sus formas. Si más datos de los contratos es lo único chungo que veo yo.
> 
> Mejor hubiera sido que su primo le hubiera enchufado en el hay-untamiento, pero vamos, no lo veo tan dramático como lo pintais. Si eran conocedores de la facturacion, tampoco se han tirado al vacío....



Bueno más que anacrónicos, los traspasos son una práctica mercantil de larga tradición.

Hay muchos motivos para que exista esa figura en el comercio. 

Los propietarios de comercios en funcionamiento, se mueren, se jubilan, se replantean sus vidas, cambian de trabajos y otras personas estamos dispuestas a adquirir esos comercios en funcionamiento.

Muy habitualmente el traspaso se hace entre personas conocidas que han mantenido una relación laboral en el mismo negocio que se traspasa pero no tiene por qué ser así. 

El hecho de que 200 personas tengan por costumbre acudir todos los días a una panadería o carnicería o fruteria, parece una tontería pero ese hábito y esa idea que habita en sus cabezas que les hace volver, tiene un valor económico enorme.


----------



## Pirro (11 Nov 2021)

El otro día pase frente a una frutería, me acordé de este hilo y pensé en entrar y ofrecerle al dueño 30.000 por su negocio sólo para ver qué cara ponía. 30.000 por subrogarme en sus derechos y obligaciones como frutero. 

Decliné hacerlo por respeto al frutero, si me hubiera dicho que sí habría tenido que desdecirme, y habría sido una falta de respeto al honrado comerciante.


----------



## Jasa (11 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El tema de los traspasos es algo anacrónico en este formato de actividad económica y eso de "comprar clientela" nunca lo llegue a entender, pero bueno, nadie nace aprendido. Algo habrá visto a su favor para pagar 30.000 pavos, pues es altamente improbable que logre tal importe de querer traspasar.
> 
> Esto, comerse la antigüedad del trabajador y no haber negociado el despido de la mujer para capitalizar el paro en alguna de sus formas. Si más datos de los contratos es lo único chungo que veo yo.
> 
> Mejor hubiera sido que su primo le hubiera enchufado en el hay-untamiento, pero vamos, no lo veo tan dramático como lo pintais. Si eran conocedores de la facturacion, tampoco se han tirado al vacío....



El traspaso, no plantearé si es caro o barato, es algo normal y lógico, estás comprando un negocio ya rodado, otra cosa es que quieran un traspaso por un negocio que no da dinero. Se paga porque empezar un negocio desde 0 es bastante caro en la mayoría de los casos y pagas eso, esa pérdida inicial que se suele tener, en estos negocios lo veo más normal que incluso antaño, ya que empezar un negocio a pie de calle en una sociedad que cada vez consume menos en el pequeño comercio es más valioso que antiguamente.


----------



## javiwell (11 Nov 2021)

Jasa dijo:


> El traspaso, no plantearé si es caro o barato, es algo normal y lógico, estás comprando un negocio ya rodado, otra cosa es que quieran un traspaso por un negocio que no da dinero. Se paga porque empezar un negocio desde 0 es bastante caro en la mayoría de los casos y pagas eso, esa pérdida inicial que se suele tener, en estos negocios lo veo más normal que incluso antaño, ya que empezar un negocio a pie de calle en una sociedad que cada vez consume menos en el pequeño comercio es más valioso que antiguamente.



Y ojo porque empezar un negocio desde 0 no tiene por qué ser peor estrategia, podría ser más barato o más caro, pero desde luego lo que es es más incierto porque ahí si que es prácticamente imposible precisar cuanto habría que perder hasta empezar a ganar.

Es una cuestión de capital disponible, si tienes un capital de 100 mil, puedes apostar sin problema por abrir algo nuevo y tienes que tener un tope de capital que estarías dispuesto a perder a partir del cual cerrarías si no has logrado un objetivo de beneficio. 

A lo mejor lo emprendes y resulta que te ha costado 15 mil o 50 mil euros de pérdida hasta que ganas o incluso que nunca llegas a ganar nada y cierras... eso no se sabe a priori, o asumes el riesgo o te compras una cosa en marcha con mucho menos riesgo y un precio.

Anda que no hay veces que se ve un bar lleno de gente todos los días y justo en la puerta de al lado, en la misma calle otro bar que sirve las mismas cañas, pone tapas parecidas y esta vacío... misterios de la costumbre de la clientela, costumbre que te da de comer.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Nov 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> El otro día pase frente a una frutería, me acordé de este hilo y pensé en entrar y ofrecerle al dueño 30.000 por su negocio sólo para ver qué cara ponía. 30.000 por subrogarme en sus derechos y obligaciones como frutero.



No te olvides de la exclusividad del proveedor. Un negocio redondo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno más que anacrónicos, los traspasos son una práctica mercantil de larga tradición.
> 
> Hay muchos motivos para que exista esa figura en el comercio.
> 
> ...





Jasa dijo:


> El traspaso, no plantearé si es caro o barato, es algo normal y lógico, estás comprando un negocio ya rodado, otra cosa es que quieran un traspaso por un negocio que no da dinero. Se paga porque empezar un negocio desde 0 es bastante caro en la mayoría de los casos y pagas eso, esa pérdida inicial que se suele tener, en estos negocios lo veo más normal que incluso antaño, ya que empezar un negocio a pie de calle en una sociedad que cada vez consume menos en el pequeño comercio es más valioso que antiguamente.



Que si, que se perfectamente como se mueve el tema. Digo que en la situación actual hay muchos locales montados para iniciar multitud de actividades con una inversión mínima, incluso con licencia; muchísimos de ellos son por causa de no haber podido ser traspasados y ahora están disponibles por un simple alquiler.

Es lógico que nadie se desprenda de algo que funciona o que, de desprenderse, quiera obtener beneficio por ello, pero eso de vender la clientela no existe si no hay contratos firmados. No se puede vender clientes que son absolutamente libres de consumir donde, como y cuando quieran. Entiendo por donde vais, pero ahora metiendo calidad/precio eres capaz de fundirte todo el entorno comercial por muy asentado que este.

Lo del traspaso, en fín....si pero no y con el tiempo cada vez menos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No te olvides de la exclusividad del proveedor. Un negocio redondo.



Ahí si que ha metido la gamba, eso es un hecho objetivo. Se han dejado llevar por el falso-paternalismo del frutero. Pero vamos, que ni nadie nace aprendido ni tampoco han sido victimas de una estafa descarada, simplemente ha faltado capacidad negociadora dado que estaban contra la espada y la pared.

Ahora que han aprendido como gira el mundo, deben usarlo a su favor y aprender a llorar al frutero anterior cuyo margen e interés es lo suficientemente amplio como para ceder. A partir de Enero quien debe comenzar a apretar eres tu @javiwell.

La cosa está muy mala....tenemos muchísimo futuro juntos y seria un pena.... Tu no te acojones y mucho menos si sois gente seria que hacéis ganar dinero a un segundo. Ahora, que asumiendo la exclusividad has pagado 15.000 euros de más también te lo digo, lo bueno es que ya sabes el margen que puedes rascar.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Nov 2021)

@javiwell Qué mobiliario tenía la frutería?

La obra era nueva, la hizo el anterior frutero, está en buenas condiciones o esta paco, la frutería esta bien ubicada con una fachada potente con su iluminación propia, su verja buena carpintería exterior y tal?


----------



## javiwell (11 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> @javiwell Qué mobiliario tenía la frutería?
> 
> La obra era nueva, la hizo el anterior frutero, está en buenas condiciones o esta paco, la frutería esta bien ubicada con una fachada potente con su iluminación propia, su verja buena carpintería exterior y tal?



Esta paco paco paco que es mi paco pero, se adecenta por muy poco dinero.

Tiene escaparate a la acera de la calle grande desde donde se ve todo lo que hay dentro.

Estanterías metálicas especiales para cajas de fruta fijas a la pared y mostrador y muebles de aglomerado blancos para colocar cajas de fruta.


Queremos poner un bonito suelo cerámico resistente imitando madera clara y un mostrador decente. 

El mostrador serían unos 800 euros y el suelo a 13 y pico el metro unos 35 m2 aprox. Tenemos un colega albañil que no nos cobra y nos pone el suelo

Hemos pintado ya paredes y estanterías metálicas de blanco y hemos pintado cajas de fruta, ha mejorado mucho solo con eso

Pero no queremos que tenga aspecto de nuevo recién reformado todo porque hay clientes con el sabio prejuicio de que subes precios para pagar la reforma. 

Queremos el mismo concepto paco pero solo un poco renovado, un paco engominado y que se ha quitado las legañas pero que sigue siendo el mismo paco que molaba


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (11 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Esta paco paco paco que es mi paco pero, se adecenta por muy poco dinero.
> 
> Tiene escaparate a la acera de la calle grande desde donde se ve todo lo que hay dentro.
> 
> ...



Has pagado mucho por el traspaso, probablemente 30k sin el contrato de exclusividad ya era mucho, pero las dos cosas al mismo tiempo es una sobrada. El que ha hecho el negocio cojonudo es el anterior dueño. Así que lo dicho, a partir de Enero tienes que ser tú el que apretes. Ponle Febrero, que normalmente es un mes flojo.

Lo de que tengo un colega que no me cobra, no entra en al cálculo. Tan colega es el para no cobrarte como tu para pagarle el doble. La realidad es que por 30.000 napos el local debiera estar para perder muy poco tiempo ni favores. No se que facturación puede tener una frutería, entiendo que el pago más que por el local o mobiliario en si ha sido por la facturación. Lo dicho 15000, 20k como mucho+ exclusividad hubiera sido lo justo. Con dos meses de antiguedad tu mujer era consciente de la facturación actual, pero no de la tendencia y esto es casi más importante.

Lo dicho, tienes margen de 10k/15k para llorarle, el lo sabe y ahora tu también.


----------



## javiwell (11 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Has pagado mucho por el traspaso, probablemente 30k sin el contrato de exclusividad ya era mucho, pero las dos cosas al mismo tiempo es una sobrada. El que ha hecho el negocio cojonudo es el anterior dueño. Así que lo dicho, a partir de Enero tienes que ser tú el que apretes. Ponle Febrero, que normalmente es un mes flojo.
> 
> Lo de que tengo un colega que no me cobra, no entra en al cálculo. Tan colega es el para no cobrarte como tu para pagarle el doble. La realidad es que por 30.000 napos el local debiera estar para perder muy poco tiempo ni favores. No se que facturación puede tener una frutería, entiendo que el pago más que por el local o mobiliario en si ha sido por la facturación. Lo dicho 15000, 20k como mucho+ exclusividad hubiera sido lo justo. Con dos meses de antiguedad tu mujer era consciente de la facturación actual, pero no de la tendencia y esto es casi más importante.
> 
> Lo dicho, tienes margen de 10k/15k para llorarle, el lo sabe y ahora tu también.



Bueno es ya una cuestión de amistad, él mismo se ha ofrecido y nos ha dicho que el tarda un domingo. Ya nos ha ayudado también a pintar.

Cuando surja la ocasión seremos nosotros quien le ayudemos sin pedir nada a cambio.

La buena gente a veces nos hacemos favores entre nosotros sin poner un precio, no todas las relaciones de esta vida son mercantiles.

Es como cuando alguien te hecha una mano con una mudanza, a el le jode que un profesional nos cobre y prefiere hacerlo él sin cobrar, porque para el es tomarse unas birras con unos amigos haciendo algo productivo y enseñando como se hace.


----------



## javiwell (11 Nov 2021)

Si, fue una firma paco y tal y nos miramos a los ojos y todo eso. En una cafetería claro y de chándal como en las series de netflix


----------



## OBDC (11 Nov 2021)

Tiene capacidad de apretar pero tendría que tener huevos y otros 10k, lo que al final le ahorraría 10 de los 20 que debe. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (11 Nov 2021)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> 30.000? Barato



Es 12 veces un resultado mensual del negocio traspasado aproximadamente.


----------



## javiwell (11 Nov 2021)

Los derechos de indemnización por despido eran poco más de 3.000 euros, eso lo estamos ganando en mes y medio ahora

Y la prestación de desempleo de 3 años trabajados con smi... en fin no es el futuro que deseábamos para nosotros


----------



## OBDC (11 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Es 12 veces un resultado mensual del negocio traspasado aproximadamente.



No es el resultado si se considera que el dueño trabaja. Es el resultado si se considera que el trabajo del propietario no vale nada.
Confunden ingresos con beneficios, y son dos cosas bien distintas.
Trabajando de noche también tu muhé limpiando baños se incrementan los ingresos, aunque los beneficios seguirán siendo los mismos.
Beneficio = resultado de la inversión.
Salario = resultado del trabajo.
Beneficios + salarios = ingresos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Nov 2021)

Los huevos que vendéis los compráis en el Mercadona y luego vosotros los revendéis más caros?
O tenéis también gallinas?


----------



## cohynetes (11 Nov 2021)

Según comentaba el tenía un buen trabajo de los de corbata literal pero debe tener bolillas la corbata porque no tenían ni un céntimo ahorrado y tuvo que ponerlos el suegro


----------



## cohynetes (11 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Esta paco paco paco que es mi paco pero, se adecenta por muy poco dinero.
> 
> Tiene escaparate a la acera de la calle grande desde donde se ve todo lo que hay dentro.
> 
> ...



Confirmado,tienes que ser troll


----------



## OBDC (11 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Confirmado,tienes que ser troll



Seguro, porque es lo más inteligente que ha dicho 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Seguro, porque es lo más inteligente que ha dicho
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Javitowell pasa más tiempo en el foro que gestionando la frutería


----------



## derepen (11 Nov 2021)

¿98 páginas hablando de la frutería?

HE entrado por la intriga, he leído el título ya como 600 veces.


----------



## OBDC (11 Nov 2021)

derepen dijo:


> ¿98 páginas hablando de la frutería?
> 
> HE entrado por la intriga, he leído el título ya como 600 veces.



No te interesan las hinbersiones?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## derepen (11 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No te interesan las hinbersiones?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Siempre me he preguntado por qué moros y panchitos abren fruterías con facilidad y yo no llego ni para el alquiler.      


Tal vez este hilo esa la respuesta.


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Los huevos que vendéis los compráis en el Mercadona y luego vosotros los revendéis más caros?
> O tenéis también gallinas?



Viene un proveedor con furgoneta y trae huevos de corral frecuentemente


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

Los primeros 10 mil financiados por mi padre y pagados a la firma.

Los otros 20 mil financiados por en vendedor del traspaso a 2 años.

Los beneficios de la tienda pagan la deuda.


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

derepen dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado por qué moros y panchitos abren fruterías con facilidad y yo no llego ni para el alquiler.
> 
> 
> Tal vez este hilo esa la respuesta.



Lee con calma, encontrarás muchas respuestas


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Confirmado,tienes que ser troll



Así es, me has pillado


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

Interés 0 pero los 10 mil también los devolveremos


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

No le he comprado una fruteria, mi padre le ha prestado 10 para que ella se compre una fruteria pagandola con su trabajo.


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Interés 0 pero los 10 mil también los devolveremos



El interés no es "0". Alguien siempre paga el coste del dinero; en este caso tu padre que subvenciona perdiendo incluso la revalorización del capital perdido por la inflación.
Los contribuyentes subvencionan tu SS y los módulos. Tu amigo subvenciona el poner el suelo y pintar.
Sois más o menos lo mismo que lo que entra en patera, con la diferencia que vais con el cuello estirado.
Vamos, que vivís por encima de vuestras posibilidades reales propias y más subvencionados que la que cuida los hijos de la Montero.
Os habéis venido arriba creyéndose vosotros mismos vuestra mentira.
La falta de autoestima por inútiles tratáis de compensarla siendo "enpresarios" y racionalizando todo mucho, de tal forma de creerse que si sale bien es porque sois los putos amos.
Antes dudaba del 016, pero donde vayan mal los números, lo tienes seguro porque la frutera con el escolar sin aprobar no bajará el peldaño de ser una "señora" en el pueblo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

@javiwell, una pregunta. Tu señora es autóctona o foránea?


----------



## adal86 (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Os está metiendo un baile el chaval de muchos pares de cojones.
> 
> Ha hecho bien iniciando la actividad como autónomo en vez de como sociedad porque el riesgo es una mierda y las ayudas son muchísimo más potentes en el primer caso que en el segundo.
> 
> ...



Otro más... Madre mía, esto está lleno de suicidas financieros.

Para empezar, lo más probable es que este chaval no esté ganando 2000 euros al mes, es más, fíjate lo que te voy a decir, es muy probable que buena parte de los meses, si no la gran mayoría, tenga que poner dinero de su bolsillo para que el negocio funcione. En este tipo de negocios hay muchísimos gastos imprevistos que a veces no los ponderamos, por no hablar de toda la pérdida que suele haber en género fresco (fruta y verdura) y lo tremendamente difícil que es ganarle si quiera un euro a los embutidos (estos siempre se venden de gancho, que ganarles, como digo, siquiera un euro es misión casi imposible).

Pero vamos a suponer que es verdad lo que dice, también supongamos que el tío es una máquina y hace bien los números, supongamos también que las ventas son estables, que no tiene demasiados gastos tocapelotas imprevistos y por tanto es verdad que gana 2000-2500 euros al mes después de descontar absolutamente todo lo que tiene que descontar: aun así este negocio no vale la pena, repito, y tenlo muy claro: NO VALE LA PENA.

Ya se han dicho sobradamente los motivos por los que no vale la pena este negocio con esos números, pero te hago un resumen:

Primero, es un negocio en el que cojes una responsabilidad tremenda, pero tremenda (y esto solo lo sabe el que ha estado metido en este negocio) por en teoría, y con suerte (con mucha suerte diría yo), ganar poco más de lo que ganarías de asalariado.

Segundo, y yo diría que aún más importante: es un tipo de negocio con prácticamente cero posibilidad de crecimiento. Dentro de 20 años, si sigues ahí abierto y ganando lo mismo, no te digo ya el doble o un 10% más, sino lo mismo, SERÍA TODA UNA AZAÑA. Y ojo, por supuesto la mujer ahí trabajando, no se vaya a pensar nadie que dentro de x tiempo la mujer dejará de trabajar y podrá llevar el negocio con empleados, ESO ES LITERALMENTE IMPOSIBLE.

Tercero y ya lo dejé caer en el punto anterior, puedes estar seguro que toda la vida del negocio va a tener que estar ahí uno de los dueños (ya veremos si no los dos...) para que el negocio simplemente funcione (ojo, no digo ganar dinero de verdad, sino que simplemente funcione).

Cuarto: con este negocio, sobretodo si lo llevas con empleados, te estás exponiendo, y no sabes como, a un buen número de potenciales "desgracias" que te pueden hacer perder miles de euros en un pis pas. Y sobre esto tengo anécdotas para aburrir. La última fue hace un par de meses, que tuve que sacar a mano más de 20.000 euros en queso de una cámara que se le estropeó el motor y pasarlo todo a congeladores pequeños (el negocio es un supermercado combinado con una fábrica de un dulce de queso).

Quinto, y más o menos guarda relación con el punto anterior: como tengas mala suerte con los empleados, vas a vivir un auténtico infierno. En no pocos casos son los empleados los que llevan a pique un pequeño negocio. Un empleado bueno es una bendición, cuídalo mejor que a tu mujer.

Sexto, hazte a la idea de que vas a tener al estado sangrándote todo lo que pueda y más, tan es así, que hay bastantes posibilidades de que hacienda te mande alguna cartita "por equivocación" reclamándote un pastón y dándote solo 10 dias para reclamar y evitar que te lo cobren a las malas.
Es absolutamente increíble el poco respeto que se tiene aquí a la gente emprendedora y trabajadora, y ya no solo a nivel institucional (que con los partidos bolivarianos que suelen mandar, casi que se entiende) sino también y sobretodo a nivel social: tu status personal va a estar 4 escalones más bajo que el de un ilegal venido en patera, y eso lo notarás, te aseguro que lo notarás...

En fin, para qué seguir...Las desventajas son muchas y las ventajas (si hay alguna...) son pocas, por no decir nulas. ESTE TIPO DE NEGOCIO VALE LA PENA SOLO Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE SI AL MES TE QUEDA DE BENEFICO DE 5.000 EUROS PARA ARRIBA. Y con eso tampoco es que vayas a ir muy sobrado... Pero por menos olvídate, no merece la pena.


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> @javiwell, una pregunta. Tu señora es autóctona o foránea?



Nacida en una de nuestras colonias, se vino a españa muy joven y es española a todos los efectos legales.


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

Si, su banco si que le hubiera prestado los 30 mil, de hecho así lo íbamos a hacer, el director de sucursal conocía la tienda y le parecía interesante la operación financiera para el banco al 4 y pico de interés creo recordar. 

Pero al ofrecerse el vendedor a financiarlo a razón de 20 financiados pagaderos en dos años, mi padre y yo pensamos que iba a ser mejor apoyarle con esos 10 mil y que pagara así mas rápido la deuda y no que ganara el banco 4 mil y pico pavos a nuestra costa financiando nos en unos cómodos 6 años.

Teniendo en la familia el capital más que suficiente para esto, es más rentable la jugada


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Otro más... Madre mía, esto está lleno de suicidas financieros.
> 
> Para empezar, lo más probable es que este chaval no esté ganando 2000 euros al mes, es más, fíjate lo que te voy a decir, es muy probable que buena parte de los meses, si no la gran mayoría, tenga que poner dinero de su bolsillo para que el negocio funcione. En este tipo de negocios hay muchísimos gastos imprevistos que a veces no los ponderamos, por no hablar de toda la pérdida que suele haber en género fresco (fruta y verdura) y lo tremendamente difícil que es ganarle si quiera un euro a los embutidos (estos siempre se venden de gancho, que ganarles, como digo, siquiera un euro es misión casi imposible).
> 
> ...



Lo de si merece la pena o no depende de cuáles sean tus alternativas y de ti te gusta o no te gusta ese trabajo.

A mi mujer le gusta mucho y no tiene muchas alternativas que sean mejores.

Nosotros guardamos como muchisimo 1.500 euros en existencias y, si no compramos nada se vacían existencias en cuestión de 3 días si es necesario. También tenemos un seguro de comercio por si se pudren las cosas por una avería etc y tal


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

Todos estamos metidos en el fregao de ganarnos la vida.

La fruteria no se la he comprado yo, se la ha comprado ella


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Nov 2021)

También podría ser algo así como "Frutera panchi despluma al marido y se larga con ..."


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Explicación real de todo:









Desarticulada una organización que importaba cocaína dentro de cocos frescos


La Guardia Civil ha desarticulado una organización que importaba cocaína en cocos frescos através del Aeropuerto de Adolfo Suárez Madrid-Barajas.




www.madridiario.es







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (12 Nov 2021)

Los hijos son tuyos o de su anterior pareja?


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Los hijos son tuyos o de su anterior pareja?



Hija, es nuestra


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

Todavía existen canales alternativos a la gran canal de venta pero depende mucho de donde vivas.

En provincias, cerca de donde se cultiva siempre tienes muy buena calidad y precio en fruterias que compran en los mercados municipales.

El agricultor que acude al mercado municipal a vender su mercancía, es justo ese que no cumple los estándares para proveer a supermercados con autoservicio.

No cumplir esos estándares no es malo sino al contrario, los estándares del supermercado son de tamaño, color, forma, cantidad a suministrar, precio unitario... y para cumplirlos hay que cultivar transgénicos insípidos que crecen en algodón en lugar de crecer en tierra. La fruta libre de estándares está en el mercado municipal de la fruta.


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

Nosotros tenemos de esa, por eso funciona bien, aunque metemos turrón refrescos y muchas más cosas


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

No vendemos online, no hay que descartar nada pero antes de meternos en algo así tendría que filosofar bastante con vosotros e ir filtrando los argumentos para dejar pasar las chorradas.

La verdad es que de ese canal no tengo ni puta idea


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Otro más... Madre mía, esto está lleno de suicidas financieros.
> 
> Para empezar, lo más probable es que este chaval no esté ganando 2000 euros al mes, es más, fíjate lo que te voy a decir, es muy probable que buena parte de los meses, si no la gran mayoría, tenga que poner dinero de su bolsillo para que el negocio funcione. En este tipo de negocios hay muchísimos gastos imprevistos que a veces no los ponderamos, por no hablar de toda la pérdida que suele haber en género fresco (fruta y verdura) y lo tremendamente difícil que es ganarle si quiera un euro a los embutidos (estos siempre se venden de gancho, que ganarles, como digo, siquiera un euro es misión casi imposible).
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver....que es una puta frutería!!

Yo no entiendo tanto rollo. El suma y luego resta y le quedan 2700 menos la cuota del traspaso 2000, cuando se quite el traspaso le quedan 3000. El empleado ha sido su compañero de trabajo y es consciente de una situación, en la que no ser por ella, se hubiera ido al paro.

A partir de ahí que puede pasar? Que se caiga una vieja en la frutería y se desnuque? Pues la loncheas con el cortaembutidos y la congelas en la cámara para navidad...es que, que queréis que os diga.

Veo excesivo tanto análisis, tanta previsión riesgo y tanta historia en este caso. Podía estar cobrando 700 pavos de paro y ahora se lleva a su casa 2000 y cuando acabe el traspaso 3000.

En épocas anteriores eso no hubiera sido un negocio interesante, ahora, tal y como esta el tema y partiendo del perfil de la emprendedora, claro que lo es. Creo que juzgáis realidades actuales con percepciones pasadas.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Vamos a ver....que es una puta frutería!!
> 
> Yo no entiendo tanto rollo. El suma y luego resta y le quedan 2700 menos la cuota del traspaso 2000, cuando se quite el traspaso le quedan 3000. El empleado ha sido su compañero de trabajo y es consciente de una situación, en la que no ser por ella, se hubiera ido al paro.
> 
> ...



Que una empresa no funciona así, ¿ pero de dónde coño habeis salido? ¿Tu sabes si quiera la que hay que liar para una salida de emergencias?


Que tiene empleada, necesita espacio para sanitarios en el local por ejemplo, que tu modelo de negocio es el que vende los melones en la rotonda, no la realidad jurídico administrativa para que los bonus boys no te crujan.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Que una empresa no funciona así, ¿ pero de dónde coño habeis salido? ¿Tu sabes si quiera la que hay que liar para una salida de emergencias?
> 
> 
> Que tiene empleada, necesita espacio para sanitarios en el local por ejemplo, que tu modelo de negocio es el que vende los melones en la rotonda, no la realidad jurídico administrativa para que los bonus boys no te crujan.



Pero cómo que dónde "habeis salido"? De donde has salido tu, que te dedicas a meter miedo al personal en cuestiones que no tienen mayor alcance. O vives del miedo o necesitas ayuda urgente, macho.

Si el negocio ya contaba con licencia previa que me estas contando de salida de emergencia? En el traspaso entra el local con la licencia de actividad.


----------



## adal86 (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Vamos a ver....que es una puta frutería!!
> 
> Yo no entiendo tanto rollo. El suma y luego resta y le quedan 2700 menos la cuota del traspaso 2000, cuando se quite el traspaso le quedan 3000. El empleado ha sido su compañero de trabajo y es consciente de una situación, en la que no ser por ella, se hubiera ido al paro.
> 
> ...



No lo vas a entender. Por más que te lo explique no lo entenderás. No quiero decir, ni mucho menos, que seas tonto o algo así. No lo vas a entender simple y llanamente porque no has estado metido ahí en el ajo. Para entenderme tendrías que haber tenido un negocio y saber todo lo que conlleva eso. Un negocio literalmente te cambia la vida. Ya no es una cuestión de dinero, eso casi que es lo de menos, te lo aseguro. Un negocio te cambia hasta psicológicamente, te vuelve otra persona totalmente diferente a la que eras antes de empezar en el negocio. He vivido toda la vida rodeado de empresarios y sé de lo que te estoy hablando. Yo mismo he cambiado mucho a raiz de toda la mierda que he visto, y lo que yo he tenido han sido pisos de alquiler, que es algo mucho más suave que tener un negocio.

Edito porque se me quedó algo muy importante: Todos los que acabamos quemados con los negocios llegamos a una conclusión, una conclusión que si todos la siguiéramos, literalmente se salvarían vidas. La conclusión es la siguiente: No te metas en ningún negocio, jamás, si no te puedes salir mañana mismo de él (sin perder un montonazo de dinero, se entiende), a menos que no tengas alternativa y sea un negocio con un beneficio absolutamente brutal.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> No lo vas a entender. Por más que te lo explique no lo entenderás. No quiero decir, ni mucho menos, que seas tonto o algo así. No lo vas a entender simple y llanamente porque no has estado metido ahí en el ajo. Para entenderme tendrías que haber tenido un negocio y saber todo lo que conlleva eso. Un negocio literalmente te cambia la vida. Ya no es una cuestión de dinero, eso casi que es lo de menos, te lo aseguro. Un negocio te cambia hasta psicológicamente, te vuelve otra persona totalmente diferente a la que eras antes de empezar en el negocio. He vivido toda la vida rodeado de empresarios y sé de lo que te estoy hablando. Yo mismo he cambiado mucho a raiz de toda la mierda que he visto, y lo que yo he tenido han sido pisos de alquiler, que es algo mucho más suave que tener un negocio.



Precisamente no lo entiendo porque si me ha tocado montar varios negocios y tu percepción no es la correcta. Lo que cambia el carácter es la inseguridad con respecto al futuro inmediato, pero eso se va reduciendo con el tiempo y la experiencia. Vamos y sobre todo con la seguridad que da la pasta gansa cuando las cosas salen bien.

Un negocio activa instintos de los que solo dispone quien haya tocado ese mundo y confiere un aprendizaje vital que no es posible adquirir de ningún otro modo. Por ello el pifostio del hilo, porque se junta un chaval que esta con la inseguridad de sus primeros pasos, con múltiples "aconsejadores" que no saben de lo que hablan o lo hacen desde una perspectiva de seguridad extrema que no existe en el mundo empresarial.

Por cierto, yo también tengo ladrillo, entre el cual un local alquilado a una inmobiliaria y un apartamento alquilado a largo plazo una funci soltera que rehuye la propiedad. Pero esto ya es un nivel más avanzado al propio del hilo.

Sin abandonar ciertas zonas de confort, no vas a aprender determinadas cosas jamás, ni con los años, ni con contactos ni nada. O sientes el riesgo de la libertad en tus propias carnes o no hay nada que hacer. De hecho, llega un punto en el que quisieras pegarte la ostia para comenzar desde cero pues sientes que al incrementar la confortabilidad pierdes ese aliciente que te hacia saltar de la cama por las mañanas o, incluso, ni acostarte.

Te has metido en un buen barrizal, sinceramente. Y si te digo que me ha molestado, no te miento, pero dejémoslo ahí.


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> No lo vas a entender. Por más que te lo explique no lo entenderás. No quiero decir, ni mucho menos, que seas tonto o algo así. No lo vas a entender simple y llanamente porque no has estado metido ahí en el ajo. Para entenderme tendrías que haber tenido un negocio y saber todo lo que conlleva eso. Un negocio literalmente te cambia la vida. Ya no es una cuestión de dinero, eso casi que es lo de menos, te lo aseguro. Un negocio te cambia hasta psicológicamente, te vuelve otra persona totalmente diferente a la que eras antes de empezar en el negocio. He vivido toda la vida rodeado de empresarios y sé de lo que te estoy hablando. Yo mismo he cambiado mucho a raiz de toda la mierda que he visto, y lo que yo he tenido han sido pisos de alquiler, que es algo mucho más suave que tener un negocio.
> 
> Edito porque se me quedó algo muy importante: Todos los que acabamos quemados con los negocios llegamos a una conclusión, una conclusión que si todos la siguiéramos, literalmente se salvarían vidas. La conclusión es la siguiente: No te metas en ningún negocio, jamás, si no te puedes salir mañana mismo de él (sin perder un montonazo de dinero, se entiende), a menos que no tengas alternativa y sea un negocio con un beneficio absolutamente brutal.



Eso ya es una cuestión de cada uno, a unos les puede cambiar otros seguiremos siendo los mismos... 

Luego entra el factor suerte, puede jugartela tu empleado o puede ser una sana y prolífica relacion

Lo que no existe en esta vida es una probabilidad 100 por cien de ganar una cantidad exacta por un tiempo exacto a cambio de un trabajo previamente medido que con justeza es la cantidad de trabajo apropiada para esa cantidad y tiempo de dinero ganado que en términos de reales de consumo compensa descontada la inflación. Eso ya para los teóricos de la mística


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Eso ya es una cuestión de cada uno, a unos les puede cambiar otros seguiremos siendo los mismos...
> 
> Luego entra el factor suerte, puede jugartela tu empleado o puede ser una sana y prolífica relacion
> 
> Lo que no existe en esta vida es una probabilidad 100 por cien de ganar una cantidad exacta por un tiempo exacto a cambio de un trabajo previamente medido que con justeza es la cantidad de trabajo apropiada para esa cantidad y tiempo de dinero ganado que en términos de reales de consumo compensa descontada la inflación. Eso ya para los teóricos de la mística



El aprendizaje que vais a adquirir no se paga con los 30.000 pavos que has pagado y eso que te repito que has pagado mucho.

Siente esa inseguridad dentro de ti, esa brutal activación, ese vivir cada día adquiriendo el control sobre la situación. Siéntelo y disfrútalo. Cada pequeño avance será una gran conquista. En tus primeras etapas gestiona para asegurar el empate y disfruta de los beneficios a pequeños que sean, a partir de ahí ya no aceptes consejos de nadie.


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> No lo vas a entender. Por más que te lo explique no lo entenderás. No quiero decir, ni mucho menos, que seas tonto o algo así. No lo vas a entender simple y llanamente porque no has estado metido ahí en el ajo. Para entenderme tendrías que haber tenido un negocio y saber todo lo que conlleva eso. Un negocio literalmente te cambia la vida. Ya no es una cuestión de dinero, eso casi que es lo de menos, te lo aseguro. Un negocio te cambia hasta psicológicamente, te vuelve otra persona totalmente diferente a la que eras antes de empezar en el negocio. He vivido toda la vida rodeado de empresarios y sé de lo que te estoy hablando. Yo mismo he cambiado mucho a raiz de toda la mierda que he visto, y lo que yo he tenido han sido pisos de alquiler, que es algo mucho más suave que tener un negocio.
> 
> Edito porque se me quedó algo muy importante: Todos los que acabamos quemados con los negocios llegamos a una conclusión, una conclusión que si todos la siguiéramos, literalmente se salvarían vidas. La conclusión es la siguiente: No te metas en ningún negocio, jamás, si no te puedes salir mañana mismo de él (sin perder un montonazo de dinero, se entiende), a menos que no tengas alternativa y sea un negocio con un beneficio absolutamente brutal.



Totalmente de acuerdo exceptuando una cosa: no cambiaste tú, cambia tu entorno. Los amigos te ven distinto, tu ex compañero de trabajo te ve como su enemigo, etc. etc.
El estado te ve como un remero, el cliente si te puede robar te roba....El mundo a tu alrededor cambia su careta y se pone la de verdad y los buenos rollos con los amigos con las cervecitas se transforman en que si quieres pagar tu vamos (como tienes pasta) sino hoy no puedo....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Pero totalmente de acuerdo en que? En que os consoláis mutuamente porque nunca tendréis los cojones que tiene el chaval.


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero totalmente de acuerdo en que? En que os consoláis mutuamente porque nunca tendréis los cojones que tiene el chaval.



Pajero a pila, ve a montar un negocio antes de rebuznar más y vuelve mañana ya llorado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

Pues o estoy equivocado o son 2700 después de impuestos. Si es después de impuestos estará metido todo, vamos digo yo, no va a pagar también por lo que le paga al empleado.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Pajero a pila, ve a montar un negocio antes de rebuznar más y vuelve mañana ya llorado.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Podría aconsejarte alguno, pero con riesgo 0 como los que buscáis los que nunca habéis tocado el tema, ninguno vas a encontrar. Negocio legal y sin comer pollas, digo.


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Podría aconsejarte alguno, pero con riesgo 0 como los que buscáis los que nunca habéis tocado el tema, ninguno vas a encontrar. Negocio legal y sin comer pollas, digo.



Monta una empresa de verdad y no en papel y vuelve mañana. O sencillamente ten los cojones de ser autónomo.
Y te digo algo más, el javito no tiene ni medio cojon, quien los tiene y bien puestos es la mujer que está dispuesta a meterse hasta las orejas por ganarse un salario currando. El javito es un vividor que mira desde las gradas como torea su muhe y va de inversor...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Esta no es colombiana, es rioplatense o cubana seguro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Todavía no aprendieron que toda empresa termina quebrando. Y cuando quiebra pasa lo que pasa. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Si fuera boliviana mejor....
Sea como sea, la niña tiene arrojo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

Limeña


----------



## adal86 (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Precisamente no lo entiendo porque si me ha tocado montar varios negocios y tu percepción no es la correcta. Lo que cambia el carácter es la inseguridad con respecto al futuro inmediato, pero eso se va reduciendo con el tiempo y la experiencia. Vamos y sobre todo con la seguridad que da la pasta gansa cuando las cosas salen bien.
> 
> Un negocio activa instintos de los que solo dispone quien haya tocado ese mundo y confiere un aprendizaje vital que no es posible adquirir de ningún otro modo. Por ello el pifostio del hilo, porque se junta un chaval que esta con la inseguridad de sus primeros pasos, con múltiples "aconsejadores" que no saben de lo que hablan o lo hacen desde una perspectiva de seguridad extrema que no existe en el mundo empresarial.
> 
> ...



Si te he ofendido te pido disculpas, mi post, como el resto de aportaciones mías al hilo, no va a malas sino al contrario, pretende dar mi pequeño punto de vista respecto al tema. Y por supuesto todo el respeto al creador del hilo (para mí cualquier persona emprendedora merece todo el respeto del mundo) en primer lugar, y también a todos los participantes.

Yo estoy dando mi visión de las cosas, que creo que es una visión bastante acertada respecto de la realidad, y en particular del mundo de los pequeños negocios. Mis padres tuvieron un negocio durante 40 años, mi mejor amigo ha tenido negocios (precisamente dos supermercados, entre otras cosas), el padre de mi amigo también tuvo supermercados, y yo tengo un puñado de pisos de alquiler, asi que creo que, como mínimo, puedo aportar un poquito al tema; de hecho muchas de las cosas que he dicho aquí me las ha transmitido mi amigo, tal cual como me las ha dicho, y te aseguro que mi amigo de supermercados sabe más que el 99,9% del foro.

Dices que se aprende con los negocios, ¡y tanto que se aprende!, de eso no me cabe ninguna duda, de lo que sí tengo dudas es de si realmente vale la pena el precio a pagar por ese aprendizaje cuando lo que se tiene es un negocio minúsculo, con deuda, ilíquido, que (presumiblemente) no es por vocación y del que (presumiblemente también) se estará atado buena parte de la vida.

Lo dicho, negocios sí, sabiendo lo que hay (que vas a trabajar como un perro, que vas a coger rabietas hasta hartarte, que te vas a llevar el negocio a casa prácticamente cada día, etc), pero que sean negocios con fácil salida, osea que si mañana me canso que pueda bajar la persiana y a otra cosa.


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Pues si, y más con el préstamo del papi que será declarado blanqueo de capitales.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Si te he ofendido te pido disculpas, mi post, como el resto de aportaciones mías al hilo, no va a malas sino al contrario, pretende dar mi pequeño punto de vista respecto al tema. Y por supuesto todo el respeto al creador del hilo (para mí cualquier persona emprendedora merece todo el respeto del mundo) en primer lugar, y también a todos los participantes.
> 
> Yo estoy dando mi visión de las cosas, que creo que es una visión bastante acertada respecto de la realidad, y en particular del mundo de los pequeños negocios. Mis padres tuvieron un negocio durante 40 años, mi mejor amigo ha tenido negocios (precisamente dos supermercados, entre otras cosas), el padre de mi amigo también tuvo supermercados, y yo tengo un puñado de pisos de alquiler, asi que creo que, como mínimo, puedo aportar un poquito al tema; de hecho muchas de las cosas que he dicho aquí me las ha transmitido mi amigo, tal cual como me las ha dicho, y te aseguro que mi amigo de supermercados sabe más que el 99,9% del foro.
> 
> ...



Todos estamos atados a tener que ganarnos la vida, por que no atarnos con una propiedad en lugar de un contrato laboral... ya de ir al infierno yo voy en coche


----------



## adal86 (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Podría aconsejarte alguno, pero con riesgo 0 como los que buscáis los que nunca habéis tocado el tema, ninguno vas a encontrar. Negocio legal y sin comer pollas, digo.



Te leo y no puedo evitar seguir respondiéndote. Aquí nadie está diciendo que no haya que arriesgar, a mí me encanta el riesgo, pero el riesgo "controlado", por decirlo de alguna forma. Osea un negocio que puedas entrar y salir cuando te salga de los huevos, sin ataduras, e independientemente de si pierdes o ganas, que eso a veces casi que es lo de menos.

La gente de negocios que conozco, entre ellos mi padre, han dado un salto cualitativo increíble (en calidad de vida, pero también en lo económico) cuando han vendido los negocios y han cogido el dinero para especular con tochos.


----------



## DEREC (12 Nov 2021)

Uff, se me ha ido el hilo. ¿alguien puede hacer un resumen de como va el negocio?


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Monta una empresa de verdad y no en papel y vuelve mañana. O sencillamente ten los cojones de ser autónomo.
> Y te digo algo más, el javito no tiene ni medio cojon, quien los tiene y bien puestos es la mujer que está dispuesta a meterse hasta las orejas por ganarse un salario currando. El javito es un vividor que mira desde las gradas como torea su muhe y va de inversor...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Ejk e Zuma y reztahhh

En fin, pasando ya. Aquí se aviso a Javito del hostion que se iba a dar, la hostia ha llegado, y el barco se hunde.

Chim pum.


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Uff, se me ha ido el hilo. ¿alguien puede hacer un resumen de como va el negocio?



@cohynetes, procede por favor


----------



## cohynetes (12 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> @cohynetes, procede por favor



Pues en la temporada uno y con la primera caja eran 3000 euros.
La temporada dos flojea,ha bajado a 2700
El comienzo de la tres ha sido increíble,han desarrollado más las tramas secundarias:mujer pancha,marido de los de trabajo de corbata,2 estanterías y una báscula por 30000 euros que en realidad el local está completamente a reformar,préstamos al 0% y turrón como novedad.

Ojito que cuando empiecen a escasear las cajas empezarán con los pájaros en la cabeza de vender online,si montar una frutería no se le había ocurrido a un rumano,ahora llega el "Paco te dije que hacía falta contratar un SEO para la página!!" Y 75 seguidores en el perfil de la frutería en Instagram 

Para serie turca señores


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pues en la temporada uno y con la primera caja eran 3000 euros.
> La temporada dos flojea,ha bajado a 2700
> El comienzo de la tres ha sido increíble,han desarrollado más las tramas secundarias:mujer pancha,marido de los de trabajo de corbata,2 estanterías y una báscula por 30000 euros que en realidad el local está completamente a reformar,préstamos al 0% y turrón como novedad.
> 
> Para serie turca señores



Y olvidas la reforma del suelo y mostrador nuevo para renovar pero con el mismo concepto Paco


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

Vamos a ver @javiwell, qué llevas facturado en Noviembre?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Ejk e Zuma y reztahhh
> 
> En fin, pasando ya. Aquí se aviso a Javito del hostion que se iba a dar, la hostia ha llegado, y el barco se hunde.
> 
> Chim pum.



Pues básicamente si. Introducís conceptos de empresa para una puta frutería con un empleado. Estáis haciendo mucho el ridículo, pero como estáis tan obcecados en dar a entender lo listos que sois pues no os dais cuenta.


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

En este hilo solo faltan aliens comiendo fruta.










Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## DEREC (12 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Y olvidas la reforma del suelo y mostrador nuevo para renovar pero con el mismo concepto Paco



Jode, parece esta casa es una ruina. ¿les salen pufos por doquier?


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues básicamente si. Introducís conceptos de empresa para una puta frutería con un empleado. Estáis haciendo mucho el ridículo, pero como estáis tan obcecados en dar a entender lo listos que sois pues no os dais cuenta.



Ese es el problema. Es una puta frutería por la que pagó 30k y con exclusividad de proveeduria.
El resto ya está todo dicho.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Monta una empresa de verdad y no en papel y vuelve mañana. O sencillamente ten los cojones de ser autónomo.
> Y te digo algo más, el javito no tiene ni medio cojon, quien los tiene y bien puestos es la mujer que está dispuesta a meterse hasta las orejas por ganarse un salario currando. El javito es un vividor que mira desde las gradas como torea su muhe y va de inversor...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



No has montao ni una yegua en condiciones y vienes dando lecciones...


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

No


----------



## cohynetes (12 Nov 2021)

Pues dijo que era Coruña y céntrico 

Alguien de la zona?


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Vamos a ver @javiwell, qué llevas facturado en Noviembre?



No se cifra exacta pero de momento parecido a octubre


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pues dijo que era Coruña y céntrico
> 
> Alguien de la zona?



No he dicho eso


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

En navidad tenemos ventas fuertes de polvorones, mantecados, bacalao, vino y básicos tipo patata cebolla ajo pimiento...


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Jode, parece esta casa es una ruina. ¿les salen pufos por doquier?



No necesitamos hacer la reforma para que siga funcionando pero pensamos que mejoraría las ventas a largo plazo con un aspecto solo un poco renovado


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No se cifra exacta pero de momento parecido a octubre



Pero como que no sabes cifra exacta. No echas números cuando cierras la caja?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Nov 2021)

De lo que se entera uno 

El tema ha pasado a mi padre pone la pasta para que mi amerindia mujer tenga un negosio propio y se sienta como una lisensiada


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero como que no sabes cifra exacta. No echas números cuando cierras la caja?



Yo no cierro la caja, lo hace mi mujer, y no estoy todos los días mirando la caja como si de trading se tratara.

Simplemente pregunto, que tal hoy... vah normal, 650... hoy mejor, 800, hoy una mierda 550... y ya me hago una idea

De vez en cua do me siento con un excel y los documentos digitalizados y hago números pero no necesito hacerlo cada día


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> También podría ser algo así como "Frutera panchi despluma al marido y se larga con ..."



Wilson 

O no se larga, pero un día Wilson le pega un tajo a javiwell y su padre y se quedan con todo


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No has montao ni una yegua en condiciones y vienes dando lecciones...



No trates de yegua a tu madre, es muy feo hablar así.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo no cierro la caja, lo hace mi mujer



MMEEEEKKKKK!!!!!! ERROR!!!

Tienes la suficiente confianza en ella como para eso?

A ver si se lo va a fundir en modelitos y potingues...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Hija, es nuestra



Le has hecho una prueba de paternidad?

Porque aunque la niña sea negra como el tizón, como tú mujer es amerindia no tienes manera de saber si es tuya


----------



## DEREC (12 Nov 2021)

Bueno, ya me voy poniendo al día.

O sea unos 2700-3000 al mes limpios de polvo y paja, que se quedan en unos 2000 después de amortizar deuda. Además algunas reformillas del todo a 100 a la vista.

Pues sinceramente no lo veo nada mal. Si no os supone mucho más trabajo del que tenia siendo asalariada me parece correcto. Ganara unos 1500-2000 ahora y unos 2500-3000 en un futuro. Creo que es bastante más de lo que cobraba antes.

El único riesgo que veo es que os abran otra frutería cerca y os haga competencia o que el proveedor os empiece a putear. Os tenéis que centrar continuamente en dar muy buen servicio para fidelizar e intentar captar nuevos clientes, nada de subiros a la parra. Conozco un caso similar de una frutería que vendía mucho y la cogió la empleada, que al pasar a dueña empezó a tratar a los clientes como el culo y se le acabaron escapando.

En el peor supuesto pues si va mal se cierra y listo, no veo problemas para que paguéis la deuda sin problemas al menos.

En el mejor aumentáis clientela y os lleváis 3000-4000 € a casa todos los meses. Eso no lo gana un Ministro. Eso si, lo veo justo como un negocio para que funcione solo, pero si una forma de comprarte tu trabajo más un plus.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No trates de yegua a tu madre, es muy feo hablar así.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Tú no pasas de los 15, no?

Eres cristiano?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo no cierro la caja, lo hace mi mujer, y no estoy todos los días mirando la caja como si de trading se tratara.
> 
> Simplemente pregunto, que tal hoy... vah normal, 650... hoy mejor, 800, hoy una mierda 550... y ya me hago una idea
> 
> De vez en cua do me siento con un excel y los documentos digitalizados y hago números pero no necesito hacerlo cada día



Y qué margen bruto tienes?


----------



## cohynetes (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> MMEEEEKKKKK!!!!!! ERROR!!!
> 
> Tienes la suficiente confianza en ella como para eso?
> 
> A ver si se lo va a fundir en modelitos y potingues...



Ostia que al final mete la mano en la caja no solo la empleada, la bigotuda también jaj


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No has montao ni una yegua en condiciones y vienes dando lecciones...









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y qué margen bruto tienes?



En octubre tuvimos un 31 sobre ventas si consideramos variaciones de existencias = 0 (no hacemos inventario)

En noviembre será muy similar, precios mayoristas parecidos, precios minoristas parecidos, cajas parecidas... margen bruto parecido


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Nov 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Bueno, ya me voy poniendo al día.
> 
> O sea unos 2700-3000 al mes limpios de polvo y paja, que se quedan en unos 2000 después de amortizar deuda. Además algunas reformillas del todo a 100 a la vista.
> 
> ...



y todo eso no suena demasiado bien para un negocio que te han "ofrecido"?

yo sigo sin entender el concepto de soltar un negocio que da frutos para que los recoja comodamente otro.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Si, si. Pero eres cristiano o no?


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> MMEEEEKKKKK!!!!!! ERROR!!!
> 
> Tienes la suficiente confianza en ella como para eso?
> 
> A ver si se lo va a fundir en modelitos y potingues...



Todos los días trae el ticket con los ingresos de caja y la pasta en efectivo a casa para luego ingresarla en el banco al día siguiente.

Gasta menos que un mechero t ahora que se compra a si misma menos aun


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> De lo que se entera uno
> 
> El tema ha pasado a mi padre pone la pasta para que mi amerindia mujer tenga un negosio propio y se sienta como una lisensiada



Que cabrón, yo lo había pensado lo mismo pero me pareció muy hiriente y tocar temas fuera de contexto, pero es como que hiciste una radiografía de mi pensamiento cuando leí que era de Lima (otra fruta)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Nov 2021)

Frutera amerindia
Le viene colega Machupichu a ponerle el suelo "gratis"
Sólo falta que el mayorista también sea panchi

Para que javiwell y su padre acaben desplumados y en una bañera llena de hielos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Ostia que al final mete la mano en la caja no solo la empleada, la bigotuda también jaj



Igual la reducción que ha sufrido la caja pasando de 1000 a 700 en un solo mes empieza a tener un motivo lógico


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Igual la reducción que ha sufrido la caja pasando de 1000 a 700 en un solo mes empieza a tener un motivo lógico





Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Frutera amerindia
> Le viene colega Machupichu a ponerle el suelo "gratis"
> Sólo falta que el mayorista también sea panchi
> 
> Para que javiwell y su padre acaben desplumados y en una bañera llena de hielos



Brutalerrima leccion


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tú no pasas de los 15, no?
> 
> Eres cristiano?









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> y todo eso no suena demasiado bien para un negocio que te han "ofrecido"?
> 
> yo sigo sin entender el concepto de soltar un negocio que da frutos para que los recoja comodamente otro.



Sencillo, los anteriores dueños abordaron más negocios y más trabajo del que podían asumir siendo solo los 3 hermanos propietarios y gerentes. 

Son muy trabajadores pero se venían ocupando de la cadena de distribución desde las 4 am en el mercado hasta la recogida del efectivo de las cajas en 5 tiendas a las 10 p.m. incluyendo contrataciones, despidos, vacaciones, horarios, entregas, alquileres... han optado por ganar un poco menos centrándose en algo que pueden hacer entre los 3 sin tanto estrés y que funciona perfectamente. 

Es una reestructuración empresarial, una externalización de empresas, la integración vertical en una empresa familiar tiene un límite


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Nov 2021)

Pa mi que la otra empleada forma parte de la banda

La mujer le trae las cuentas a diario a javiwell, pero previamente la empleada (también amerindia) ha metido la mano en la caja

A final de mes se reparten los 6000 afanados entre la mujer, la empleada y el que le va a poner el suelo "gratis"


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si, si. Pero eres cristiano o no?



De la cintura para abajo no.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## DEREC (12 Nov 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> y todo eso no suena demasiado bien para un negocio que te han "ofrecido"?
> 
> yo sigo sin entender el concepto de soltar un negocio que da frutos para que los recoja comodamente otro.



No, porque el dueño de antes tenia dos empleados con lo que de los 3000 de beneficio al menos 2000 se le iban en pagar el segundo sueldo, con lo que el beneficio era de 1000. Pues igual no le merecía la pena los dolores de cabeza por ese dinero. Además si algún empleado te la lía, pues esos 1000 se convierten en -1000. 

Facturan unos 20000 en fruta al mes, si el mayorista tiene un margen del 20% se estaba embolsando 4000 por la fruta y 1000 por la fruteria. Teniendo en cuenta que tenia varias fruterias pues estaria hasta la polla de lidiar con marrones cuando solo con la fruta ya gana una pasta.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pa mi que la otra empleada forma parte de la banda
> 
> La mujer le trae las cuentas a diario a javiwell, pero previamente la empleada (también amerindia) ha metido la mano en la caja
> 
> A final de mes se reparten los 6000 afanados entre la mujer, la empleada y el que te va a poner el suelo "gratis"



La hispanchidad, normal que su padre quiera que les vaya mal.

Yo me imaginaba que su frutera se llamaba Ruth e iba con el pelo recogido en malla y un culo para forrar pelotas.... Y se llama Bryceida Elisabeth y es una lavadora.


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pa mi que la otra empleada forma parte de la banda
> 
> La mujer le trae las cuentas a diario a javiwell, pero previamente la empleada (también amerindia) ha metido la mano en la caja
> 
> A final de mes se reparten los 6000 afanados entre la mujer, la empleada y el que le va a poner el suelo "gratis"






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Nov 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> No, porque el dueño de antes tenia dos empleados con lo que de los 3000 de beneficio al menos 2000 se le iban en pagar el segundo sueldo, con lo que el beneficio era de 1000. Pues igual no le merecía la pena los dolores de cabeza por ese dinero. Además si algún empleado te la lía, pues esos 1000 se convierten en -1000.
> 
> Facturan unos 20000 en fruta al mes, si el mayorista tiene un margen del 20% se estaba embolsando 4000 por la fruta y 1000 por la fruteria. Teniendo en cuenta que tenia varias fruterias pues estaria hasta la polla de lidiar con marrones cuando solo con la fruta ya gana una pasta.



tendría que releerme todo el hilo para comprenderos. Se nota que teneis más que base teórica. 
me encantaría que el primo de la mujer (tiene 4 fruterías y dos camiones-puestos ambulantes) se leyera este hilo.


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> No, porque el dueño de antes tenia dos empleados con lo que de los 3000 de beneficio al menos 2000 se le iban en pagar el segundo sueldo, con lo que el beneficio era de 1000. Pues igual no le merecía la pena los dolores de cabeza por ese dinero. Además si algún empleado te la lía, pues esos 1000 se convierten en -1000.
> 
> Facturan unos 20000 en fruta al mes, si el mayorista tiene un margen del 20% se estaba embolsando 4000 por la fruta y 1000 por la fruteria. Teniendo en cuenta que tenia varias fruterias pues estaria hasta la polla de lidiar con marrones cuando solo con la fruta ya gana una pasta.



Pues proyectando todo eso que deduces, la situación que compro es exactamente la misma con una diferencia de 30k.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Nov 2021)

César, Bender....dejadle ya, mecagüendios. Ya valió. joder! dentro de un año que os de resultados y seguís.

Pobre hombre.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Nov 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> César, Bender....dejadle ya, mecagüendios. Ya valió. joder! dentro de un año que os de resultados y seguís.
> 
> Pobre hombre.



Hay que aprovechar la paliza Skin, que el año que viene ha borrado el hilo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Nov 2021)

@javiwell Ya que tu mujer tiene amigos que le ponen el suelo gratis, dile que mire si tiene otro amigo que se ponga un poncho y toque la ocarina para amenizar las tardes de la frutería

Me han dicho que los negocios con música en vivo lo están petando


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (12 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Igual la reducción que ha sufrido la caja pasando de 1000 a 700 en un solo mes empieza a tener un motivo lógico



Pensaba que era la humedad del norte


----------



## cohynetes (12 Nov 2021)

Me pregunto cómo tu padre no va a cerrar la caja cada noche si le preocupa su dinero si solo tiene inútiles metidos en casa


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Igual la reducción que ha sufrido la caja pasando de 1000 a 700 en un solo mes empieza a tener un motivo lógico



Hombre, 300 pavos más, por 24 días al 30% son casi 2500 pavos más de beneficio considerando que ya está amortizados los gastos fijos en los primeros 700 €.
Compró que iba a ganar 4500 pavos todos los meses, y la realidad son 2000 ajustados y con un riesgo asumido importante. Y todavía no ha promediado el año.
Ejke se miraron a los ojos.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Me pregunto cómo tu padre no va a cerrar la caja cada noche si le preocupa su dinero si solo tiene inútiles metidos en casa



Ese es un comentario muy útil pero me gustan más tus resúmenes del hilo


----------



## cohynetes (12 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ese es un comentario muy útil pero me gustan más tus resúmenes del hilo



Deberias hacer un recopilatorio en la primera página para que la gente venga ya con el capítulo piloto visto


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Deberias hacer un recopilatorio en la primera página para que la gente venga ya con el capítulo piloto visto



Me parto 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## spica (12 Nov 2021)

-


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Deberias hacer un recopilatorio en la primera página para que la gente venga ya con el capítulo piloto visto



Vah! hay que meterse en la trama, nudo y desenlace, esa es la gozadera, ver como va toda esta vaina


----------



## javiwell (12 Nov 2021)

spica dijo:


> -





No exactamente pero me gusta cómo piensas


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Nov 2021)

spica dijo:


> -



Ya le gustaría que fuera está hermana Panchito gitana algo me dice que es el la lavadora que ha puesto @OBDC


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> En octubre tuvimos un 31 sobre ventas si consideramos variaciones de existencias = 0 (no hacemos inventario)
> 
> En noviembre será muy similar, precios mayoristas parecidos, precios minoristas parecidos, cajas parecidas... margen bruto parecido



O sea que meneas sobre 18.000 pavos al mes de los que te quedan 5.400 para continuar jugando. Bueno, pues ese local tiene vida, que a día de hoy no es poco. A partir de ahí depende de vosotros.

Yo en principio no veo ni el negocio del siglo ni una embolada tremenda, es simplemente una iniciativa de autoempleo que puede dar perfectamente para vivir. Tu señora se continua sacando el sueldo y otros 1000 Eurillos que le renta el negocio, con la amortización de deuda metida. Yo no lo veo mal...

La amortización total de la deuda ocurrirá en torno a un año tras el fin de las ayudas y exenciones fiscales de nuevo autónomo, así que debéis guardar para esa época que puede ser un poco más complicada. Si todo va bien, 2500/3000 pavos se puede levantar al mes como objetivo final.


----------



## Machuco (12 Nov 2021)

Como ha terminado esto?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> De la cintura para abajo no.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



En el ojete no eres cristiano, eh? aiiiiii.... pillín, pillín...


----------



## cohynetes (12 Nov 2021)

Se sabe cuánto mide la mujer?


----------



## Machuco (12 Nov 2021)

Era peruana? Eso no lo detallaba el pájaro


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En el ojete no eres cristiano, eh? aiiiiii.... pillín, pillín...









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2021)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## OBDC (13 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>



Probablemente tenga más valor como mujer cualquier pancha que cualquier bigotuda patria. Esta por lo que se ve tiene agallas y es trabajadora, además valiente, por sacarle el virgo a Javito, que me huele que debe ser un repelente niño Vicente.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (13 Nov 2021)

Buenos días familia 

Entonces hay o no hay frutos del bosque?


----------



## AEM (13 Nov 2021)

deberías llamarla frutería "BURBUJA", hacer descuento a foreros no vacunados y vender packs de alimentos prepper


----------



## AEM (13 Nov 2021)

cuando quiera tener un hijo empezarán los problemas y los ayayays y los madremías dónde me he metido
porque el negocio no da para meter empleada que cubra la baja. También van a flipar si la otra empleada se queda embarazada... resultará que la empleada sí se lo puede permitir pero la autónoma no.


----------



## OBDC (13 Nov 2021)

Solo como recopilatorio, para ANALizar si se la pegaron con queso o no, considerando que probablemente esté en los meses del año con mejores facturaciones potenciales, el post inicial habla de expectativas no cumplidas claramente.

Un 35% de merma en facturación en dos meses es para estudiar si no hubo una estafa en los números declarados por el mayorista, lo que obviamente es muy difícil de corroborar por la "calderilla" con la que se paga....






Esto es el fin de un matrimonio.

Los reproches de "Tú miraste las cuentas", "Tú hundiste el negocio", "Tú no me apoyas", "Tú no llevas la niña al colegio" no se por qué, pero me resulta conversación de la cena de todos los días, si ya no lo es actualmente, será en breve.

Aportando soluciones reales, habría que ver si en el contrato se ha vinculado el valor del traspaso a los importes de facturación anteriores (porcentual de promedios de facturación en el primer ejercicio del traspaso) y algún modelo de garantía de baremos mínimos de facturación durante al menos 6 meses en el que se pueda anular el negociado. Para evitar estas estafas, también en los traspasos se negocia un periodo de prueba, en el que el comprador accede a todas las cuentas y caja durante un plazo de corroboración prudente para verificar la consistencia de las datos aportados por el vendedor del traspaso. No vale estar de dependiente únicamente.
Ante estos números con diferencias tan pronunciadas (no hablamos de un 5/10% de fluctuación), es para sentarse ya con un abogado y hacer consultas de como desvincularse de este pufo o renegociar condiciones o recuperar lo invertido. La suerte es que el mayorista financió la operación, y hay cierta capacidad de presión con la deuda.
Otra cosa para hacer urgente es sentarse a hablar con otros proveedores luego de plantearle al mayorista que los números no son lo prometido. Se enterará porque le contarán los colegas, pero hay que demostrar que se está dispuesto a incumplir el contrato como herramienta de negociación.
En este caso, y es ahora que ya está metida la pata hasta la ingle, sí toca mirar a los ojos al mayorista, con los huevos bien puestos y poner las cosas bien claras. Si esta merma de facturación cuela ahora como si no pasara nada, el resto (subida de precios de los márgenes del mayorista) viene sin vaselina. Por eso no se entregó en septiembre que es un mes muy duro, y agosto ya ni hablar.
Y han apurado la venta porque en pandemia todas las facturaciones de comercio de alimentos ha subido, y como bien se sabe, el momento de mejor venta de un traspaso es cuando vienen números buenos; no los malos.

Lo que han hecho realmente es subrogar todo el riesgo a una empleada amenazada de extinción de contrato y seguir pagando un salario magro mefiante "beneficios" condicionados y controlados por la exclusividad por la responsabilidad trasladada y todo controlado por una exclusiva que el único beneficiado es el mayorista. Abuso total de posición dominante.

Los negocios mezclados con temas personales (llevar a la niña al colegio y demás chorradas que en los libros de contabilidad no se pueden contabilizar) sumado a los deseos de creer que existe un mundo mejor sin dejar nada por el camino, es el arquetipo de toda estructura de estafa. La estafa no la configura el estafador, la configura el estafado en base a sus deseos de conseguir atajos que siempre representa un gran esfuerzo superar la barrera de acceso a una vida mejor.

Realmente considerar a un mayorista de fruta como alguien inocente, es una puerilidad. Normalmente tienen el culo pelado de esquilmar pobres infelices y abusar de su posición dominante. Su negocio está basado en exprimir al productor y generar su beneficio dejando el menor margen posible al distribuidor finalista. En el agro español, está figura es la que siempre gana en ese mercadillo y que nunca les interesa ser dueños de unidades de producción (a no ser que manejen productos muy concretos para nichos de mercado en el extranjero regulados por barreras arancelarias) ni tampoco las bocas de venta con los problemas que original un personal de baja cualificación, robos y embarazos.

Buen máster para la parejita, aunque considero que no era el momento vital en el que necesitarían jugar a dar un salto, lo más logico sería que antes de entrar en proyectos de saltos de clase socio-económica hubieran consolidado su unidad familiar, que por lo que se ve es bastante precaria ya que no está equilibrada ni en ingresos ni en estabilidad económica en sus dos componentes, cosa que no ayuda ni mínimamente a su estabilidad ni desarrollo futuro.

Dicho lo dicho, me quedaré por el hilo para ver la evolución de soluciones o huevos que le ponga el OP a las renegociaciones (aunque percibo que ya está dando un paso al costado en decisiones para que el resultado calamitoso no se le pueda reprochar a él) pero mis conclusiones ya están confirmadas y no se apartan ni un palmo de lo visualizado inicialmente.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Solo como recopilatorio, para ANALizar si se la pegaron con queso o no, considerando que probablemente esté en los meses del año con mejores facturaciones potenciales.
> Un 35% de merma en facturación en dos meses es para estudiar si no hubo una estafa en los números declarados por el mayorista, lo que obviamente es muy difícil de corroborar por la "calderilla" con la que se paga....
> 
> 
> ...



La caja se la dijo Bryceida Catherine Juárez, no sabrá ni sumar


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> La caja se la dijo Bryceida Catherine Juárez, no sabrá ni sumar



A ver que, o bien, la clientela no es tan fiel a su mujer como javiwell decía y han pagado 30k por un fondo de comercio que es humo

O bien, le están metiendo la mano en la caja


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver que, o bien, la clientela no es tan fiel a su mujer como javiwell decía y han pagado 30k por un fondo de comercio que es humo
> 
> O bien, le están metiendo la mano en la caja



No uses el término fondo de comercio que mucha gente de este foro colapsa.


----------



## OBDC (13 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No uses el término fondo de comercio que mucha gente de este foro colapsa.



Igualmente en una frutería no se debería de hablar de fondo de comercio, ya que realmente no existe. Si el cliente va por aguacates y ese día no hay, lo compra en otra frutería o tienda. El fondo de comercio en el comercio de cercanía es compartido por todos los comercios de la zona y se trasvasa entre ellos según la oferta diaria del producto. Por eso hablar de traspasos en esto es ridículo, es más una adhesión a un sistema de franquicias con contrato de proveeduria exclusiva y sin marca ni publicidad.
Por eso el éxito de Mercarroña en sus orígenes, tenía siempre de todo funcionando más como un market place que como una gran superficie en la que se iba a la tienda y te atendía siempre el mismo dependiente en la correspondiente sección y con un producto bastante seleccionado. Eso lo han fulminado replicando la estructura de grandes superficies en la periferia; olvidando al consumidor y centrándose en el productor y el sistema financiero.
Ese hueco lo están rellenando otros comercios de cercanía ocupando justamente los locales abandonados por Mercarroña, que son la principal competencia del "comercio" local.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No uses el término fondo de comercio que mucha gente de este foro colapsa.



Ya se ha dicho que en este tipo de negocios no puedes pagar por la clientela y que por el traspaso ha pagado 15.000 pavos más de lo que vale. Si para más INRI hay que efectuar varias intervenciones para "mejorar" el local y sumamos el tema de la exclusividad de la provisión, la perdida de la indemnización por despido, la subrogación a la antigüedad del empleado y la pérdida de la capitalización del paro, pues es evidente que no cuadra.

Es un hecho objetivo que la ha cagado con el traspaso, esto no es discutible. 15.000 pavos por evitar abrir algo desde cero, comenzar a trabajar desde el primer día, con financiación al 0% a cambio de la exclusividad, pues bueno...pero 30.000 pavos no vale.

Se ha valorado y se ha sentenciado. De los errores se aprende, no creo que haya que darle muchas más vueltas al asunto.


----------



## OBDC (13 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> La caja se la dijo Bryceida Catherine Juárez, no sabrá ni sumar



Creo que se la ha dado el mayorista. Habla de tres años de caja y la mujer no llevaba ese tiempo trabajando ahí según lo que el declara.
Los números los dibujó el mayorista como quiso; seguro que no era una sociedad independiente la frutería que le obligara a presentar números oficiales; los números serían un apaño figurado de la contabilidad general del mayorista como una unidad de negocio, lo que es aún más un gol pateado desde la media cancha pasando entre las piernas.














Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (13 Nov 2021)

Yo ya lo dije,las cuentas estaban supervisadas por la bigotuda,pero en tiempos de pandemia,donde el comercio de alimentacion ha facturado como nunca y se pensaban que ibamos a seguir eternamente asi,incluso mi panadero estaba deseando que nos encerraran de nuevo,casi le doy dos ostias cuando me lo dijo y obviamente he dejado de comprarle desde ese comentario.

Se acabo la fiesta,ahora toca comer la miseria de Caracas.

Haz que pase


----------



## OBDC (13 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver que, o bien, la clientela no es tan fiel a su mujer como javiwell decía y han pagado 30k por un fondo de comercio que es humo
> 
> O bien, le están metiendo la mano en la caja



Esto que mencionas es otro punto a considerar muy posible del aterrizaje de la facturación.
La Charo es muy envidiosa, y si trascendió que es la pancha "simpática" la dueña del chiringuito (seguro que el resto de "amigos" comerciantes de la zona lo difundieron para tener de que hablar con sus clientas cotillas) puede que no les mole dejar sus beneficios a gente de afuera porque las bigotudas del barrio enjoyadas y demás, son muy de Dios y Franco en los pueblos del norte.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Esto que mencionas es otro punto a considerar muy posible del aterrizaje de la facturación.
> La Charo es muy envidiosa, y si trascendió que es la pancha "simpática" la dueña del chiringuito (seguro que el resto de "amigos" comerciantes de la zona lo difundieron para tener de que hablar con sus clientas cotillas) puede que no les mole dejar sus beneficios a gente de afuera porque las bigotudas del barrio enjoyadas y demás, son muy de Dios y Franco en los pueblos del norte.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Pero ella como defensa puede argumentar que procede de Venezuela y que ha sufrido las consecuencias del comunismo en sus propias carnes. La langosta común no es capaz de diferenciar a un chino de un japonés, así que por ahí tiene margen de maniobra de amplio espectro.


----------



## cohynetes (13 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero ella como defensa puede argumentar que procede de Venezuela y que ha sufrido las consecuencias del comunismo en sus propias carnes. La langosta común no es capaz de diferenciar a un chino de un japonés, así que por ahí tiene margen de maniobra de amplio espectro.



No creo que sea la típica sudaca de 1,50 venezolana si con un par de mamadas le ha sacado hasta 30000 euros al abuelo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> No creo que sea la típica sudaca de 1,50 venezolana si con un par de mamadas le ha sacado hasta 30000 euros al abuelo.



10k los ha puesto el suegro y 20k lo "financia" el anterior frutero y mayorista. Pero vamos, que como he reiterado, ahí se han pagado 15000 pavos de más.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Nov 2021)

Por mapear un poco el escenario en base a la facturación:

20.800 o más al mes, ha hecho una buena operación.
.
.
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::>18.000 pavos mes, situación actual
.
.
15.600 o menos al mes, se pega la ostia de no despedir o reducir jornada al empleado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Por cierto, yo también tengo ladrillo, entre el cual un local alquilado a una inmobiliaria y un apartamento alquilado a largo plazo una funci soltera que rehuye la propiedad.



Querrás decir "charo funcivaga". La terminología de Burbuja manda.


----------



## OBDC (13 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Por mapear un poco el escenario en base a la facturación:
> 
> 20.800 o más al mes, ha hecho una buena operación.
> .
> ...



Pues el número de pegarse la hostia son los meses de enero, febrero y julio casi seguro, agosto y septiembre sin duda. Si sacas la media anual no saca más que lo que ganaba como dependienta y sin considerar todas las prebendas sociales perdidas y demás....

Por cierto, hostia va con "h". Las ostias sin "h" son animalitos marinos. Por lo que veo, tu eres cristiano de la mitad de la cintura para abajo. .

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues el número de pegarse la hostia son los meses de enero, febrero y julio casi seguro, agosto y septiembre sin duda. Si sacas la media anual no saca más que lo que ganaba como dependienta y sin considerar todas las prebendas sociales perdidas y demás....
> 
> Por cierto, hostia va con "h". Las ostias sin "h" son animalitos marinos. Por lo que veo, tu eres cristiano de la mitad de la cintura para abajo. .
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Va sin h, pues hay que santificar tanto el vino como el pan. La RAE me la puede comer.


----------



## javiwell (13 Nov 2021)

AEM dijo:


> cuando quiera tener un hijo empezarán los problemas y los ayayays y los madremías dónde me he metido
> porque el negocio no da para meter empleada que cubra la baja. También van a flipar si la otra empleada se queda embarazada... resultará que la empleada sí se lo puede permitir pero la autónoma no.



En caso de que su empleada tuviera un hijo, la seguridad social pagaría su sueldo mientras tras a mi mujer le toca trabajar y ganar más o hacer un contrato temporal a media jornada para suplir a su empleada durante la baja.

Si es mi mujer la que tiene un hijo tiene la opción de pagarle horas extra a su empleada y/o contratar temporalmente a media jornada a otra persona durante un tiempo. También tiene la opción de contratar a alguien que cuide al bebé por un tiempo


----------



## OBDC (13 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> En caso de que su empleada tuviera un hijo, la seguridad social pagaría su sueldo mientras tras a mi mujer le toca trabajar y ganar más o hacer un contrato temporal a media jornada para suplir a su empleada durante la baja.
> 
> Si es mi mujer la que tiene un hijo tiene la opción de pagarle horas extra a su empleada y/o contratar temporalmente a media jornada a otra persona durante un tiempo. También tiene la opción de contratar a alguien que cuide al bebé por un tiempo



Cierto, pero tu sigues pagando la seguridad social, igual que cualquier baja. Si luego se pilla "depresion" postparto a seguir pagando SS hasta que se aburra o lo que sea. Mientras tú a pagar otro salario con su correspondiente SS

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (13 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> En caso de que su empleada tuviera un hijo, la seguridad social pagaría su sueldo mientras tras a mi mujer le toca trabajar y ganar más o hacer un contrato temporal a media jornada para suplir a su empleada durante la baja.
> 
> Si es mi mujer la que tiene un hijo tiene la opción de pagarle horas extra a su empleada y/o contratar temporalmente a media jornada a otra persona durante un tiempo. También tiene la opción de contratar a alguien que cuide al bebé por un tiempo



Joder que perdido estás


----------



## Lombroso (14 Nov 2021)

Joder, yo tampoco lo veo tan complicado:

La mujer asalariada de una frutería cobrando una mierda. El viejo de la frutería queriendo deshacerse de ella. La mujer ve oportunidad de quedársela, asegurarse un poco su futuro al menos a medio plazo y doblar el sueldo. Meten los 30.000 euros, firman la exclusividad y a por ello. 

¿Que es mucho dinero? Bueno, están pagando la seguridad de que la tienda funciona, los cuatro muebles roñosos que hay, y ahorrándose trabajo en buscar un local, adecentarlo, pedir licencias, que se las den y abrir. Eso también es, posiblemente, dejar de trabajar un par de meses como mínimo para preparar tu nueva frutería. 

¿Que las posibilidades de hacer crecer el negocio son mínimas, por no decir inexistentes? También, pero no he leído que su intención sea ser una empresaria que tenga a tres curritos vendiendo peras, mientras ella se presenta a las 20:00 con su abrigo de piel a recoger la facturación.

¿Que no debería haber firmado exclusividad? Por supuesto que no. Este es el gran error que han cometido. 

Si la cosa va mal, ¿qué van a perder? 10 ó 15 K euros, más la mujer trabajando gratis (que también es dinero que se pierde). Si la cosa va regular, a remar tres años hasta quitarse la losa del traspaso y después ganar un sueldo muy bueno. Si va bien, a triplicar salario. 

Lo que no entiendo es la inquina de algunos usuarios hacia alguien que monta un negocio. Habría que ver lo que han montado ellos, que es bien diferente a lo que han heredado ya rodado. Soy el primero que piensa que la operación está malísimamente negociada por parte del OP y que el gran beneficiado es el viejo de las fruterías, pero tampoco hay que llamarlo gilipollas. Ya aprenderá para la próxima.

Por mi parte, me aburre ya el hilo, dándole vueltas a lo mismo. Entraré solo a final de mes para ver los números.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Nov 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Joder, yo tampoco lo veo tan complicado:
> 
> La mujer asalariada de una frutería cobrando una mierda. El viejo de la frutería queriendo deshacerse de ella. La mujer ve oportunidad de quedársela, asegurarse un poco su futuro al menos a medio plazo y doblar el sueldo. Meten los 30.000 euros, firman la exclusividad y a por ello.
> 
> ...





Burbuja.info es mucha teoría y poco fuego real, no solo en este, sino en muchos otros temas. Por no hablar de los que van de capos y luego abren hilos sobre como solicitar el IMV, que tienen 400 euros de paga por alguna avería importante o de cómo congelar medio bote de verduras que les ha sobrado del estofado.

Tanto el Madmaxista como el lonchafinista lo ha de ser por devoción, no por obligación, dado que el estar obligado a algo significa que no existe capacidad de elección. Mucho muerto de hambre que se consuela con la tragedia ajena y no, no son troles pues la inquina con que actúan les delata. Para que se entienda...


----------



## OBDC (14 Nov 2021)

Final de hilo con análisis pseudo psicológico de tipos de foreros por los que no se consideran foreros y que se toman esto como el mundo real.

Otro oximoron de exito de Burbuja.

Continuará.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (14 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Final de hilo con análisis pseudo psicológico de tipos de foreros por los que no se consideran foreros y que se toman esto como el mundo real.
> 
> Otro oximoron de exito de Burbuja.
> 
> ...



No, no. Ahora es cuando comienza el hilo, no os confundais, o al menos eso espero. 

Por qué ha de acabar el hilo cuando se exige un mínimo de rigor? 

Que la ociosidad este presente en todo, no quita para no pueda ser algo tóxico. Lo mismo la gente quiere aprender del proceso empresarial y no aguantar a cuatro niñatos que no saben ni por donde les da el aire.


----------



## OBDC (14 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No, no. Ahora es cuando comienza el hilo, no os confundais, o al menos eso espero.
> 
> Por qué ha de acabar el hilo cuando se exige un mínimo de rigor?
> 
> Que la ociosidad este presente en todo, no quita para no pueda ser algo tóxico. Lo mismo la gente quiere aprender del proceso empresarial y no aguantar a cuatro niñatos que no saben ni por donde les da el aire.



El hilo está muerto, ya no da más de sí.

Un trago?






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Un trago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y dejarlo sin desenlace? Nah...

Este mes es muy interesante de cara a ver el posible impacto de las rebajas prenavideñas de las grandes firmas sumado al puente de la Constitución. A partir de ahí comienza la campaña navideña hasta principios de Enero.

Es una de las épocas más interesantes de todo el año, a partir de la cual se puede dilucidar el estado de un comercio a pie de calle. La tercera semana de Noviembre probablemente sea de las peores del año junto con la segunda de Febrero, segundas quincenas de dichos meses. Ahí van a encontrar sus mínimos, que son fundamentales para gestionar el proyecto de forma correcta.

A la espera de que @javiwell nos comente como ha cerrado el medio mes y a partir de ahí valorar.


----------



## cohynetes (15 Nov 2021)

Aún no sabemos si hay frutas del bosque o que musica ponen en el hilo musical? Primeros problemas en casa por la pasta?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Aún no sabemos si hay frutas del bosque o que musica ponen en el hilo musical? Primeros problemas en casa por la pasta?



¡Cómo se nota que te estás riendo por lo bajinis!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Nov 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Aún no sabemos si hay frutas del bosque o que musica ponen en el hilo musical? Primeros problemas en casa por la pasta?



No habéis hecho más que joder al chaval, lo mismo ha colapsado. Noviembre es un mes chungo, se produce un efecto muy interesantes a raíz de los eventos 11.11 y el Black Friday, la peña deja de comer, deja de salir, deja de vivir, deja de existir. Es impresionante ver como estos eventos dejan absolutamente tieso y enclaustrado al personal y el impacto negativo que tiene en muchos otros sectores. Veamos el comportamiento de la frutería de Javi.


----------



## javiwell (15 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No habéis hecho más que joder al chaval, lo mismo ha colapsado. Noviembre es un mes chungo, se produce un efecto muy interesantes a raíz de los eventos 11.11 y el Black Friday, la peña deja de comer, deja de salir, deja de vivir, deja de existir. Es impresionante ver como estos eventos dejan absolutamente tieso y enclaustrado al personal y el impacto negativo que tiene en muchos otros sectores. Veamos el comportamiento de la frutería de Javi.



De momento no hemos notado ningún efecto en noviembre, ni subida ni bajada de ventas al menos en la primera mitad. La última media que vimos de facturacion no recuerdo si el jueves pasado o el miércoles difería por 15 euros diarios de caja de la facturación diaria de octubre a mes completo. 

Es decir, ya tenemos medio gorrino cazao 

En la segunda quincena de noviembre comienza ya la venta de polvorones, a ver que tal.

Me temo que es un negocio tan estable el que hemos comprado que el seguimiento mensual va a ser aburridisimo, osea siempre ganando.


----------



## OBDC (15 Nov 2021)

El hilo está acabado porque no hay nada más que contar. Se sabe que pagó caro el traspaso, que lo timaron con la facturación prevista, que firmó una exclusiva que lo ata como un embutido y que a partir de ahora actuará como todo gilipollas que cuenta su vida en un foro porque está de subidón por "creerse" especial por haber follado o haber hecho cualquier chorrada con lo que se crea "especial", o sea, mentirá como un bellaco para encontrar en el mundo irreal del foro lo que no encuentra en el mundo real, pintando a su gusto en su imaginación el mundo que le gustaría vivir. Un yonky de reconocimiento social para cubrir su baja autoestima. Busca autoestima en el reflejo de los demás, no en el autoconvencimiento de sus actos.
Lo único que queda por saber es cuanto pesa Javito, cuando empieza el tratamiento de calvicie y cuántas novias de clase social acomodada española tuvo antes de su actual mujer, pero vamos, que todo eso no tiene nada que ver con gestión de "empresas" ni todo este hilo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (15 Nov 2021)

Pensamos que es atípico en comparación con años anteriores aunque podría ser un cambio de tendencia por otras razones, 46 días naturales me parece muy poca información para sacar conclusiones acerca de una posible merma de ingresos. 

En cualquier caso, nos seguimos quedando con el mes de octubre y con lo que va de noviembre antes que con el smi. Y con esas cifras seguimos teniendo un amplísimo margen de seguridad.


----------



## OBDC (15 Nov 2021)

Falta de huevos para ir "preparando" al mayorista.
Sin esos huevos tan necesarios la supervivencia en el mundo de los "negocios" poco recorrido hay.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (15 Nov 2021)

Si tu lo dices, tu eres el que habla con los clientes todos los días, habrá que hacerte caso


----------



## javiwell (15 Nov 2021)

Para eso te tengo joder


----------



## javiwell (15 Nov 2021)

La falacia o argumentación circular *ocurre el argumento de una persona simplemente repite lo que ya asumió de antemano y no llega a ninguna nueva conclusión*. Los argumentos circulares también se llaman “petitio principii” o petición de principio, y se producen cuando la proposición que ha de ser probada se incluye de forma implícita o explícita en las premisas (las afirmaciones que sirven para probar la conclusión posterior).


----------



## OBDC (15 Nov 2021)

Cuando hay una enfermedad, lo primero para poder curarse es reconocer su existencia.



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (15 Nov 2021)

El mundo de las empresas es supervivencia darwiniana con depredadores compitiendo entre sí para ver quién come a quién.
Javito cree que siendo manso con el mayorista no se lo va a comer, y es cierto porque el mayorista le dejará a su mujer únicamente la sangre necesaria para sobrevivir para poder producir más para chupársela al día siguiente. Pero le chupará toda la sangre que pueda, ni una gota menos. Javito le expone manso la yugular de su mujer para calmar su voracidad. Le entregó 30k y la sangre de su mujer que es la madre de su hija, mientras el juega en el foro a empresario. Le falta comprarse el Mercedes a plazos, fumar su habano y tomarse el carajillo con los amigos foreros hablando de negocios mientras se retuerce el bigote con una mano y explica los números de la rentabilidad de sus negociados. 
España, paraíso de las oportunidades.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (15 Nov 2021)

¿Has tenido alguna vez un negocio?


----------



## sisar_vidal (15 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> El mundo de las empresas es supervivencia darwiniana con depredadores compitiendo entre sí para ver quién come a quién.
> Javito cree que siendo manso con el mayorista no se lo va a comer, y es cierto porque el mayorista le dejará a su mujer únicamente la sangre necesaria para sobrevivir para poder producir más para chupársela al día siguiente. Pero le chupará toda la sangre que pueda, ni una gota menos. Javito le expone manso la yugular de su mujer para calmar su voracidad. Le entregó 30k y la sangre de su mujer que es la madre de su hija, mientras el juega en el foro a empresario. Le falta comprarse el Mercedes a plazos, fumar su habano y tomarse el carajillo con los amigos foreros hablando de negocios mientras se retuerce el bigote con una mano y explica los números de la rentabilidad de sus negociados.
> España, paraíso de las oportunidades.
> 
> ...



A ver, es sangre panchita.


----------



## OBDC (16 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> A ver, es sangre panchita.



Javito aprende rápido de los terratenientes del sur, pero lo hace legal por ser del norte.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (16 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Javito aprende rápido de los terratenientes del sur, pero lo hace legal por ser del norte.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Javitowey!!!!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> De momento no hemos notado ningún efecto en noviembre, ni subida ni bajada de ventas al menos en la primera mitad. La última media que vimos de facturacion no recuerdo si el jueves pasado o el miércoles difería por 15 euros diarios de caja de la facturación diaria de octubre a mes completo.
> 
> Es decir, ya tenemos medio gorrino cazao
> 
> ...



Pues mantener la facturación de Octubre o incluso incrementarla considero que es buena noticia. No piloto mucho sobre el tema de fruterías y sus dinámicas especificas, pero a nivel comercio es buena noticia. A partir de ahí habrá valorar el rendimiento de Diciembre, que imagino será de los mejores del año.

No creo que se esté produciendo un cambio de tendencia, probablemente tu señora haya incrementado los datos de facturación de forma inocentemente optimista, para restar hierro a la situación y hacer más llevadera la operación. Hay veces que de forma inconsciente redondeamos hacia arriba y eso durante el periodo de un mes puede producir una diferencia sustancial. Otra cosa es que hayáis incrementado precios o variado calidad...

Días buenos de 1000 y malos de 650, debieran dar una media del entorno de 800 pavos día y ahora ronda los 700. Eso supone 100 ó 30 pavos al día depende como lo mires, cifra importante para este tipo de negocios.

Como consejo te diría que pusieras lotería de navidad, generas una obligación en el cliente pero al mismo tiempo ello puede resultar beneficioso para el negocio.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> El hilo está acabado porque no hay nada más que contar. Se sabe que pagó caro el traspaso, que lo timaron con la facturación prevista, que firmó una exclusiva que lo ata como un embutido



Más bien como a un perro con un embutido (longaniza).


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Más bien como a un perro con un embutido (longaniza).



_"Caja diaria media: 1.000 euros con unos 200 clientes todos los días, en 3 años contando el dinero, ni un solo día ha bajado de 650 euros la caja y ha habido varios de 1.400"_

No había leído bien esto del primer mensaje. Pensaba que eran 1000 euros los días buenos, pero en realidad se refiere a la caja media. O sea, 26000E al mes, con lo que faltan 8000 pavos. Vale, vale...

De un beneficio bruto de 7.800 bajamos a 5.400, un 30% inferior...Uff!! no cuadra por mucho. La mujer no sabe contar o que ostias!!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Nov 2021)

64.800E/año - 14.000 (empleado) - 4000 (SS empleado) - 14000 (sueldo mujer) -3600(autónomos) - 5760 (alquiler local) - 1100 (retenciones IRPF local) - 1800? (luz) - 1200? (asesoría) - 10000 (traspaso) - 500 (consumibles/ limpieza) -500(seguro) -IBI? = restad aquello que me haya dejado y quitad el IRPF.


----------



## javiwell (16 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues mantener la facturación de Octubre o incluso incrementarla considero que es buena noticia. No piloto mucho sobre el tema de fruterías y sus dinámicas especificas, pero a nivel comercio es buena noticia. A partir de ahí habrá valorar el rendimiento de Diciembre, que imagino será de los mejores del año.
> 
> No creo que se esté produciendo un cambio de tendencia, probablemente tu señora haya incrementado los datos de facturación de forma inocentemente optimista, para restar hierro a la situación y hacer más llevadera la operación. Hay veces que de forma inconsciente redondeamos hacia arriba y eso durante el periodo de un mes puede producir una diferencia sustancial. Otra cosa es que hayáis incrementado precios o variado calidad...
> 
> ...



Los 1.000 de caja media era una impresión mía aproximada de cifras de caja de la pandemia que me mencionaba mi mujer cuando la fruteria no era suya.

Posiblemente me mencionaba más veces las cajas buenas que las malas y tenía yo una idea un poco exagerada de la caja media.

En cualquier caso los números salen hasta con 550 euros de caja y así lo estime antes de que compráramos el negocio. De momento estamos en 150 euros más que ese humbral cada dia.


----------



## javiwell (16 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 64.800E/año - 14.000 (empleado) - 4000 (SS empleado) - 14000 (sueldo mujer) -3600(autónomos) - 5760 (alquiler local) - 1100 (retenciones IRPF local) - 1800? (luz) - 1200? (asesoría) - 10000 (traspaso) - 500 (consumibles/ limpieza) -500(seguro) -IBI? = restad aquello que me haya dejado y quitad el IRPF.



Quita el sueldo de mi mujer, su sueldo es directamente el resultado que no es un sueldo.

Quita los gastos de asesoría, nos lo hacen gratis

Considera una cuota de autonomo de 66 euros de momento, siguiente año como 140 de media y siguientes ya los 270 creo que son

Seguros 250

Alquiler local 5.400

Consumibles y limpieza unos 300 euros

Ibi ya va metido en el alquiler

De luz de momento 70 euros el primer mes de octubre, vamos a considerar 1.100 euros prudentemente

Agua 112 al año


----------



## javiwell (16 Nov 2021)

¿Has tenido un negocio alguna vez?


----------



## OBDC (16 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> ¿Has tenido un negocio alguna vez?



La pregunta no es si él lo ha tenido, es si tú lo has tenido......que por el momento la única que es obvio que sí, es tú mujer y tiene más cojones que tú, y curra en vez de parlotear fumando el puro con el carajillo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (16 Nov 2021)

Te preguntaba a ti que si has tenido alguna vez un negocio


----------



## javiwell (16 Nov 2021)

Y cuanto factura tu negocio?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 Nov 2021)

Creo que a veces machacais demasiado a @javiwell 
Si al final le va mal, habrá hecho un mal negocio.
Pero hay una diferencia entre un mal negocio y una estafa.
No creo que le hayan estafado, simplemente aceptó unas malas condiciones, es algo que pasa todos los días.


----------



## ulipulido (16 Nov 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Creo que a veces machacais demasiado a @javiwell
> Si al final le va mal, habrá hecho un mal negocio.
> Pero hay una diferencia entre un mal negocio y una estafa.
> No creo que le hayan estafado, simplemente aceptó unas malas condiciones, es algo que pasa todos los días.



Es eso, a mi el consejo que me dieron es negocia todo a muerte, que el otro es el que quiere vender, que se lo curre él. Claro, si vas como si fuesen a quitárselo de las manos...pues te timan un poco.

De todas formas ánimo al forero, fijo que aunque sea os va a dar para ir tirando


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 Nov 2021)

Bueno, para saber si es así, @javiwell debería llevar a juicio al mayorista si se viera con el agua al cuello y que la justicia decida.

A mi me parece que cuando alguien se mete en algo debe asumir los riesgos, los de las tarjetas y hipotecas sabían perfectamente que se estaban endeudando, ponerse a llorar después me parece patético.


----------



## el tio orquestas (16 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Alquiler local 5.400



Putos rentistas hijos de puta.


----------



## javiwell (16 Nov 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Putos rentistas hijos de puta.



Bueno eso es por todo el año, no está nada mal


----------



## el tio orquestas (16 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno eso es por todo el año, no está nada mal



Pensaba que era mensual... 

Pero sigo manteniendo mi respuesta.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Quita el sueldo de mi mujer, su sueldo es directamente el resultado que no es un sueldo.
> 
> Quita los gastos de asesoría, nos lo hacen gratis
> 
> ...



Agua imagino que será 112*2= 224

El sueldo de tu mujer lo contabilizo, pues se ha de hacer. Nadie dejaría su empleo para ganar 300E más a cambio de asumir el riesgo, por ello hay que diferenciar entre el sueldo que eras capaz de ganar sin riesgo y los resultados del negocio, o sea, los resultados derivados de la adquisición de dicho riesgo.

64.800E/año - 14.000 (empleado) - 4000 (SS empleado) - 14000 (sueldo mujer) -792(autónomos) - 5400 (alquiler local) - 1026 (retenciones IRPF local) - 1100 (luz) - 10000 (traspaso) - 300 (consumibles/ limpieza) -250(seguro) -224(agua) =13734/12= 1145E/mes +SMI.

Con tu facturación actual os lleváis un SMI anual en concepto salarial de tu mujer + 1145E/mes en concepto de rendimiento del negocio. 1125+1145= 2275E/mes. Yo lo veo bien teniendo en cuenta que hemos contabilizado los 10.000 euros de la amortización del traspaso a tres años. Cuando este periodo acabe pagarás 300E de autónomos pero liberarás 10.000 pavos, o sea, +7200E/anuales.

Si la facturación continua como hasta ahora, una vez amortizado el traspaso, os quedan 2875E/mes. SMI+ 1750 de resultados. Yo lo veo de puta madre incluso con la facturación actual, lo ideal seria incrementar hasta los 20.800E/mes de medía que te comenté. De haber sido verdad las facturaciones de 26.000E/mes el frutero probablemente no lo hubiera quitado pues hablaríamos de otros 2.400 Euros mensuales y ahí ya nos metemos en temas serios....

Si consigues esas facturaciones de 26.000 al mes, brincas de los 5000 pavos mensuales total, vamos una bomba. En el entorno de los 20.000 que te recomiendo buscar y defender saldrías en SMI +2500 pavos, que considero que es una cifra cojonuda para el riesgo adquirido. Ojo, hablo de facturación media mensual.


----------



## javiwell (16 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Agua imagino que será 112*2= 224
> 
> El sueldo de tu mujer lo contabilizo, pues se ha de hacer. Nadie dejaría su empleo para ganar 300E más a cambio de asumir el riesgo, por ello hay que diferenciar entre el sueldo que eras capaz de ganar sin riesgo y los resultados del negocio, o sea, los resultados derivados de la adquisición de dicho riesgo.
> 
> ...



No está mal no

Pero el agua son 28 euros el cuatrimestre, 112 al año. Se tira de la cisterna dos veces al día, un par de lavados de manos y se llena un cubo de unos 8 litros para poner lechugas en remojo por la noche


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No está mal no
> 
> Pero el agua son 28 euros el cuatrimestre, 112 al año. Se tira de la cisterna dos veces al día, un par de lavados de manos y se llena un cubo de unos 8 litros para poner lechugas en remojo por la noche



Pero es agua más basuras y los comercios pagan más que residencial. También depende de si estás ubicado en calles de 1ª, 2ª ó 3ª. 224E año esta muy bien, de hecho. No debieras pagar menos, pero vamos, desconozco la situación en tu localidad.


----------



## lucky starr (16 Nov 2021)

Mucha suerte, yo veo los números un poco justos.

Por cierto, id ahorrando para el despido de la empleada. Te garantizo que no va a trabajar hasta los 65 años y se va a ir con una indemnización que vais a pagar vosotros (aunque cerréis voluntariamente la frutería).


----------



## javiwell (16 Nov 2021)

lucky starr dijo:


> Mucha suerte, yo veo los números un poco justos.
> 
> Por cierto, id ahorrando para el despido de la empleada. Te garantizo que no va a trabajar hasta los 65 años y se va a ir con una indemnización que vais a pagar vosotros (aunque cerréis voluntariamente la frutería).



Ya he echado esa cuenta, debemos ahorrar 4,60 euros al día si queremos tener en todo momento el saldo como para pagar a toca teja un despido de 33 días.

1.679 euros al año que debemos separar.

En caso de que se fuera ella ese ahorro acumulado sería una ganancia de golpe


----------



## OBDC (16 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> a muy bien, de hecho. No debieras
> 
> 
> Ya he echado esa cuenta, debemos ahorrar 4,60 euros al día si queremos tener en todo momento el saldo como para pagar a toca teja un despido de 33 días.
> ...



Trata de que no se vaya que es tu opción de salida de la frutería vendiéndole el traspaso. Dile que si se esfuerza y aprende a llevar la frutería la pondréis de encargada, y luego que se desplome para conseguirlo le comentáis que tu muhé va a cuidar a los niños y que si no compra la frutería la tiráis a la puta calle porque cerráis.
Ya habéis aprendido como se hace: le hacéis firmar una exclusiva de mayorista de fruta que lo tenéis resuelto haciendo dropshipping con el que tenéis vosotros cargándo un 10% y ya tenéis montado el negocio perfecto.
Le venden la moto diciendo que será su jefa, que puede ir a buscar los niños al cole, que como ahora no estará la muhé trabajando ganará el doble de pasta de lo que gana ahora porque habrá un único salario y que por unos módicos 40k de los que te paga ahora 10k pidiendo un préstamo personal en el Santander donde trabajas y que se lo consigues fácil y el resto a pagar en 2 años, con lo que además te ganas 10k más.
Luego vuelves a empezar con otra frutería y el mayorista.
La Ley del gallinero es básica en el mundo de la empresa, no es necesario trabajar, sino conseguir que otro en el palo de abajo al que cagar trabaje para tí (con exclusiva y deudas es mejor, casi que lo esclavizas) sin responsabilidades.
PD: Prometer que os mirareís a los ojos, es básico para inspirar confianza.
PD2: No es imposible de hacer, ya visteis que es fácil de cojones.
PD3: Sugiere que el marido mientras fuma un puro y toma el carajillo abra un hilo en burbuja (le recibiremos con ilusión)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (16 Nov 2021)

El remero incompetente: una historia que explica muy bien cómo funcionan algunas empresas

La del remero incompetente es una curiosa historia que, al igual que el Principio de Peter, ilustra muy bien cómo funcionan algunas empresas. Y es que aunque en toda organización es imprescindible una dirección competente, un exceso de esta pueda acabar lastrando la productividad.
Cuenta esta anécdota, que más bien es una fábula con moraleja, que dos empresas del mismo sector, una japonesa y española, se enfrentaron en una competición de remo. El primer año, los japoneses ganaron a los españoles con cierta facilidad, así que se creó un comité de empresa para analizar las causas y buscar una solución.

Una jerarquía innovadora

Tras varias reuniones e informes, se decidió por unanimidad que, para tratar de ganar al año siguiente, se debía renunciar a la formación tradicional, compuesta por diez remeros y un jefe de equipo, y optar una nueva jerarquía con un jefe de equipo, dos asesores y ocho remeros.
A pesar de esta innovadora organización, los japoneses volvieron a ganar, esta vez con media hora de ventaja, por lo que se decidió crear una comisión permanente que estudiara la competición y elaborara un plan específico para obtener la victoria.
Un año después, y con un equipo formado por un supervisor, un jefe de equipo, dos asesores especialistas, un analista de datos, dos encargados de sección y cuatro remeros, los españoles llegaron a la meta dos horas después que los nipones.

Para el siguiente año, y después de encargar un costoso estudio sobre la frecuencia de remo ideal en agua dulce, la comisión propuso un rompedor cambio de estructura, pero los españoles vuelven a fracasar, con los japoneses venciendo por cuatro horas de ventaja.
Muy preocupados por tan malos resultados, la empresa decide contratar a una prestigiosa consultora externa, que presenta un detallado informe:

El equipo japonés, manteniendo una táctica conservadora, siguió con su estructura tradicional de un jefe de equipo y diez remeros. El equipo español, por su lado, puso en práctica una estructura abierta y más dinámica con el objetivo de crear sinergias, y estuvo formado por un director de deportes acuáticos, dos asesores, un ingeniero naval, un representante sindical, dos consultores, un coordinador interdepartamental, un coach motivacional, un jefe de equipo y un remero.
Tras un minucioso análisis en el que se han considerado todas las posibles variables, y teniendo en cuenta la demostrada eficacia de esta estructura en otros ámbitos empresariales, la conclusión es clara: el remero es un incompetente.

A la luz de este informe, se creó un gabinete de crisis en el que participaron los directores de todos los departamentos, emitiéndose un comunicado con las medidas adoptadas:
Para la próxima edición se ha acordado prescindir de los servicios del remero y el trabajo será subcontratado, ya que partir de la vigésimo tercera milla náutica se ha observado cierta dejadez por parte del remero en plantilla, mostrando poco compromiso con la empresa y llegando al extremo de afirmar que «el año que viene va a remar Rita la cantaora»

La burocracia y un aparato directivo demasiado grande pueden lastrar el rendimiento de nuestra empresa

Aunque la historia del remero incompetente es una hipérbole, una exageración desmedida, es fácil sentirse identificado. En cierto grado, es algo que en ocurre en muchas empresas, en las que el aparato directivo ha crecido desproporcionadamente y se ha aumentado la burocracia, al tiempo que la parte de la plantilla responsable directa de la producción ha ido menguando.
Esto, lógicamente, afecta a la productividad, ya que se emplean más recursos (tiempo y mano de obra) en llevar a cabo el mismo trabajo. Es por ello que, a medida que nuestra pequeña empresa vaya creciendo e, inevitablemente, nos veamos en la necesidad de establecer una jerarquía y un sistema de mando, debamos tener mucho cuidado de no acabar en una barca llena de directivos en los que solo un empleado sea el responsable de llevarnos a nuestra meta.



https://img.blogs.es/ennaranja/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/remero-incompetente-1.jpg



Luego de esto, ya sabemos quien será el culpable de que la frutería no facture lo previsto; la empleada.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (16 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Trata de que no se vaya que es tu opción de salida de la frutería vendiéndole el traspaso. Dile que si se esfuerza y aprende a llevar la frutería la pondréis de encargada, y luego que se desplome para conseguirlo le comentáis que tu muhé va a cuidar a los niños y que si no compra la frutería la tiráis a la puta calle porque cerráis.
> Ya habéis aprendido como se hace: le hacéis firmar una exclusiva de mayorista de fruta que lo tenéis resuelto haciendo dropshipping con el que tenéis vosotros cargándo un 10% y ya tenéis montado el negocio perfecto.
> Le venden la moto diciendo que será su jefa, que puede ir a buscar los niños al cole, que como ahora no estará la muhé trabajando ganará el doble de pasta de lo que gana ahora porque habrá un único salario y que por unos módicos 40k de los que te paga ahora 10k pidiendo un préstamo personal en el Santander donde trabajas y que se lo consigues fácil y el resto a pagar en 2 años, con lo que además te ganas 10k más.
> Luego vuelves a empezar con otra frutería y el mayorista.
> ...



Jajajjajajaj maldito bender Rodríguez


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Nov 2021)

lucky starr dijo:


> Mucha suerte, yo veo los números un poco justos.
> 
> Por cierto, id ahorrando para el despido de la empleada. Te garantizo que no va a trabajar hasta los 65 años y se va a ir con una indemnización que vais a pagar vosotros (aunque cerréis voluntariamente la frutería).





javiwell dijo:


> Ya he echado esa cuenta, debemos ahorrar 4,60 euros al día si queremos tener en todo momento el saldo como para pagar a toca teja un despido de 33 días.
> 
> 1.679 euros al año que debemos separar.
> 
> En caso de que se fuera ella ese ahorro acumulado sería una ganancia de golpe



El SMI son 13500E anuales, en las cuentas he metido 14.000 tanto para la empleada como para el concepto salarial de la parienta, así que eso supone 1000 pavos anuales en previsión de indemnización. No se si le corresponderán 8, 22 ó 33 días. Además aconsejo cuenta separada de empresa y de tener capacidad, generar un montante equivalente a 3 meses de gastos fijos como mínimo y a partir de ahí ir dejando 100 pavetes o así cada mes.

@javiwell la tenéis temporal, fija, indefinida, fija discontinua? habéis asumido la antigüedad de la empleada como propia o puesto el contador a cero?


----------



## javiwell (17 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El SMI son 13500E anuales, en las cuentas he metido 14.000 tanto para la empleada como para el concepto salarial de la parienta, así que eso supone 1000 pavos anuales en previsión de indemnización. No se si le corresponderán 8, 22 ó 33 días. Además aconsejo cuenta separada de empresa y de tener capacidad, generar un montante equivalente a 3 meses de gastos fijos como mínimo y a partir de ahí ir dejando 100 pavetes o así cada mes.
> 
> @javiwell la tenéis temporal, fija, indefinida, fija discontinua? habéis asumido la antigüedad de la empleada como propia o puesto el contador a cero?



Contrato temporal que vence en enero 2021

La antigüedad asumida ascendería a 500 y pico euros a razón de 33 días desde su inrporacion. Luego habrá que seguir ahorrando la antigüedad que vaya ganando a razón de 4,60 euros al día.

Caso de despido habría que ver el tipo de despido, la causa o si hay algún acuerdo etc, lo más prudente es ahorrar a razón de 33 días por año trabajado y no a razón de 20 días. 

No tenemos intención de despedirla y si de renovarle el contrato por un año.

Si por causas económicas hubiera que cerrar y despedir, ya tenemos ahorrada la cantidad necesaria para el asunto con lo que ha venido dando el negocio.

Para atender a todos los pasivos o pasivos contingentes tengo calculado un saldo bancario mínimo que debemos tener a cierre cada mes, así mi mujer no se pierde en cuanto a que parte del saldo es suyo y que parte del saldo no es suyo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Contrato temporal que vence en enero 2021
> 
> La antigüedad asumida ascendería a 500 y pico euros a razón de 33 días desde su inrporacion. Luego habrá que seguir ahorrando la antigüedad que vaya ganando a razón de 4,60 euros al día.
> 
> ...



Contrato temporal son 8 días por año trabajado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Nov 2021)

No soy racista, pero casarse con una panchita es una operación de alto riesgo financiero.


----------



## javiwell (17 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Contrato temporal son 8 días por año trabajado.



No soy experto en laboral pero creo que los 8 días es por finalización del contrato temporal, en caso de despido improcedente antes del vencimiento del contrato sería 33 no?

Queremos tener ahorrado como para el peor de los casos, para ser libres de nuestras decisiones aunque no tengamos previsto tomarlas.


----------



## javiwell (17 Nov 2021)

La *falacia* por *generalización* precipitada es aquel error en la argumentación que se produce cuando se establece una conclusión a partir de de una base insuficiente de datos. A partir de una serie insuficiente de casos que son similares, establecemos una conclusión general para todos los casos.


----------



## javiwell (17 Nov 2021)

Falacia de la argumentación circular basada en la falacia por generalización


----------



## OBDC (17 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Falacia de la argumentación circular basada en la falacia por generalización



La teoría te la inculcaron, ahora te falta la practica y mirar a los ojos al mayorista y comentarle eso de la falacia.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Nov 2021)

Expectantes ante este Noviembre decisivo.


----------



## OBDC (20 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Expectantes ante este Noviembre decisivo.



Si hubiera buenas noticias ya estaría "fardando".....puede que en facturación haya conservado posiciones, pero el mayorista ya lo miró a la profundidad de los ojos y le dijo "los contenedores de China están a 14k €" así que la inflación bla bla bla y la electricidad bla bla bla con las cámaras de frio y la gasolina bla bla bla con los camiones y los precios subieron un 8% (dudo que me equivoqué más de un punto hacia arriba) lo que hace que este mes vaya a cerrar con un resultado en rojo si consideraramos que la parienta en cualquier trabajo ganaría un SMI sin más riesgo que irse al paro y no poder llevar las larvas al colegio.
Así que estando como esta la cosa, habrá que hacer un minuto de silencio por respeto al hilo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (20 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Expectantes ante este Noviembre decisivo.



De momento, de ingresos medios sigue igual que octubre, creo que 10 euros menos de media diaria de caja por lo que estuve viendo ayer.

Partido a partido, otro mes más en que se paga todo, se ahorran los 833 de traspaso, los 400 de ss y queda bastante más dinero que con el antiguo smi

Muy contentos con la decisión


----------



## OBDC (20 Nov 2021)

No se si te diste cuenta, pero ya no habla de "margen", habla de facturación....

Pregúntale como va de márgenes, que a tí no te tiene bloqueado y ya así nos enteramos si soy futurólogo o que...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (20 Nov 2021)

Vamos que tu preferirías el smi


----------



## javiwell (20 Nov 2021)

No


----------



## OBDC (20 Nov 2021)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2021)

Lo entenderá cuando cierre las cuentas del mes de enero que probablemente lo ponga de beneficio en un promedio de escasamenteun SMI, pero cuanto más demore en poner las cosas claras con el palillero más difícil tendrá renegociar nada...
En este caso se necesitan huevos, ni teoría ni ser currante, la tercera pata que es básica para ser "empresario".
Todos los empresarios que conozco que han tenido éxito tienen 4 valores:

Saben hacer números sin calculadora.
Se levantan una hora antes que el resto de su competencia.
Tienen resilencia.
Tienen arrojo y coraje.

Y no es que nunca hayan quebrado, que si lo han hecho varias veces, pero se levantan de vuelta y empiezan de cero o menos 10.

Conozco uno que ha formado un patrimonio de 70 millones desde 0 total y absoluto (todo mi respeto al abuelo) sin préstamos de padres ni de nadie (familia humilde de zonas de sierra en la peninsula).

Hoy su problema es que sus hijos se cargan parte de su patrimonio en cada decisión, comprando "fruterías" de tamaño acorde a su capacidad económica. La verdad, es que ser empresario no es saber hacer una tabla Excel de entradas y salidas y proyección de gastos y beneficios. Eso lo hace cualquier contable que se le paga una mierda por hacer esos 4 números, es más, aquí en el forro han salido como setas quienes le hacen las cuentas gratis al imberbe; ser empresario es tener una visión clara de lo que se desea y continuamente reajustar las variables del proyecto para poder sacarlo adelante.
En este caso, el mayor error de estos "empresarios", además de no tener ni tres de las patas necesarias para que se que cumplan los requisitos necesarios para que se mantenga en equilibrio el proyecto, es que ellos mismos cerraron todas las puertas que les permite reajustar el proyecto para poder sacarlo adelante. Y hay dos errores básicos, uno el pago de traspaso (si cerraban era montarse enfrente y listo, la clientela de cercanía hubiera hecho el cambio sin más y además tentados por la novedad; al comprar un traspaso compras una hipotética clientela, y también compras una hipotética no-clientela que por alguna razón histórica no vuelve al local como ser que se llevó un plátano podrido en una compra o un pesaje mal hecho), y el segundo error es cerrarse la puerta de negociar con proveedores permitiendo generar competencia en el suministro y mejorar condiciones cuando uno se pase de listo, que ya no vamos a hablar más de este tema agotado que es una gilipollez grande como una casa. Esta "empresa" está condenada al fracaso porque la única variable que tiene es fracasar, las demás están todas cerradas, o sea un 50% de posibilidades porque no hay plan B, ni C, ni D; solo hay plan A y que no controla tampoco el "empresario" de marras, sino justamente su proveedor que le va a indicar cuanto dinero puede ganar marcando los precios de venta mayorista.
Y por último, el mayor error pero no el único que ya no es empresarial, sino de enfoque personal, es el de haberse condenado a una esclavitud forzosa con pagar a crédito el puesto de remero en el galeote. Ni siquiera pagaron boleto por hacer turismo, pagaron por un escaso SMI que es tan inseguro como antes y que si vienen malas épocas o el mayorista saca los dientes subiendo precios y reduciendo márgenes, va a tocar sacar dinero del bolsillo para seguir abierto y poder llevar a los niños al colegio. Sería más barato a largo plazo pagar autobús escolar, que seguro nunca costará 30k en el acumulado de todos los años que se necesite el transporte. Y este último comentario es es segundo error garrafal de enfoque personal; mezclar decisiones personales con empresariales. Lo normal, es que se generen ilusiones poco factibles de cumplirse por estar condicionadas por el deseo personal.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (21 Nov 2021)

Javito, peruchi y Erio eleuterio (el Eladio)

3 patas de la economía española
Javito- el listo que es timado
Peruchi- la panchi soñadora que se autoengaña y engaña los demás.
Eladio- mister empresa, sumar y restar, son habas contadas, es facilísimo montar una empresa.



Todos, lo contrario a la prosperidad


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2021)

Javito se pone las flores de ser empresario, pero los pasivos se los endosa a la mujer. Realmente se la suda que la timen mientras cumpla con su rol de trabajar y llevar a sus larvas al colegio. Le tiene menos respeto que el mayorista y va de digno todavía, cuando esa chavala vale 20 veces más que él.
Valentía post-liberal de la era de la virtualuzación, en el que se virtualiza también (como iba a ser de otra manera) el arrojo y el coraje.
Sea como sea, mis humildes respetos a la muhe que tiene más huevos que los que tendrá Javito en su vida por varios motivos:
1) por ser capaz de migrar para buscarse las habichuelas.
2) por fumarse al rancio de Javito, lo que demuestra sus tragaderas y lo mal que está el mercado de hombres en su país de origen.
3) por ser trabajadora (al menos más que cualquiera de las paticortas españolas que no aceptarían jamás ser frutera: que eso no tiene nivel porque se merecen más) 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (21 Nov 2021)

Duras pero certeras palabras


----------



## sisar_vidal (21 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Javito se pone las flores de ser empresario, pero los pasivos se los endosa a la mujer. Realmente se la suda que la timen mientras cumpla con su rol de trabajar y llevar a sus larvas al colegio. Le tiene menos respeto que el mayorista y va de digno todavía, cuando esa chavala vale 20 veces más que él.
> Valentía post-liberal de la era de la virtualuzación, en el que se virtualiza también (como iba a ser de otra manera) el arrojo y el coraje.
> Sea como sea, mis humildes respetos a la muhe que tiene más huevos que los que tendrá Javito en su vida por varios motivos:
> 1) por ser capaz de migrar para buscarse las habichuelas.
> ...



La verdad es que ninguna muhe hezpañola con título de pinta y colorea sería frutera.

@Econonista 
Respecto al cuñado supremo de @Erio-Eleuterio pues es lo que hay, hilo sucnormal tras hilo sucnormal. Bofetada en la cara tanto con la kakuna como con la frutería.


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> La verdad es que ninguna muhe hezpañola con título de pinta y colorea sería frutera.
> 
> @Econonista
> Respecto al cuñado supremo de @Erio-Eleuterio pues es lo que hay, hilo sucnormal tras hilo sucnormal. Bofetada en la cara tanto con la kakuna como con la frutería.



El cuñado me suena a banquero "director" de oficina de pueblo de 5000 habitantes de Bankia degradado a vendedor de seguros y vajilla en La Caixa o funcionario de dinamización económica de un paco-huntamiento.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Como el OP de este hilo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (21 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> El cuñado me suena a banquero "director" de oficina de pueblo de 5000 habitantes de Bankia degradado a vendedor de seguros y vajilla en La Caixa o funcionario de dinamización económica de un paco-huntamiento.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Lo que apesta es a Nini con FP superior de algo


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Lo que apesta es a Nini con FP superior de algo



Puede ser, a mí me suena más a cuarentón en paro o despojado de funciones. Prevalece su "experiencia" en el discurso que monta tratando de compensar sus inseguridades "demostrando" que "sabe" de lo que habla. Lo del FP coincido, o alguna oposición municipal como mucho. Maneja cierta terminología fiscal, de administración y financiera, pero no domina los conceptos de gestión; se centra en números (igual que Javito) pero ni idea de gestión o estrategia.
Vamos, que como mucho sargento pero no coronel y menos general.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Salchichonio (21 Nov 2021)

Cuento de la lechera con un margen del 25%

Suerte


----------



## Salchichonio (21 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> De momento, de ingresos medios sigue igual que octubre, creo que 10 euros menos de media diaria de caja por lo que estuve viendo ayer.
> 
> Partido a partido, otro mes más en que se paga todo, se ahorran los 833 de traspaso, los 400 de ss y queda bastante más dinero que con el antiguo smi
> 
> Muy contentos con la decisión



1.- te timaron con los números. Es normal que el que traspasa mienta. Es responsabilidad del comprador cotejar los datos. Y trabajando tu mujer allí, no entiendo tu candidez.

2.- vas un poco de sobrado en lugar de asumir tu error y tratar de aprender 

3.- 30k de traspaso por una frutería pffff

4.- traspasa un negocio muy rentable. O eres muy tonto, o el vendedor muy listo.


----------



## Salchichonio (21 Nov 2021)

Totalmente. Esta en la miseria, pagando un traspaso para tontos con un préstamo encima. Y encima va de chulo el ejperto


----------



## 999999999 (21 Nov 2021)

tomaspg dijo:


> Es acojonante como nos controlan como ratas.



Se llama NORMATIVA, y está por algo


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2021)

999999999 dijo:


> Se llama NORMATIVA, y está por algo



Explica el por qué por favor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (21 Nov 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> 1.- te timaron con los números. Es normal que el que traspasa mienta. Es responsabilidad del comprador cotejar los datos. Y trabajando tu mujer allí, no entiendo tu candidez.
> 
> 2.- vas un poco de sobrado en lugar de asumir tu error y tratar de aprender
> 
> ...



El vendedor no nos dijo ninguna caja media, media, nosotros pensábamos que sería en torno a esa media, ya lo explique.

Tan asumido esta el error que yo mismo he sido quien públicamente ha dicho la caja media que estimaba u luego la verdadera. Había otro error profundo de cálculo, el margen no era del 25 sino del 31.

Con todos los errores que haya tenido en las previsiones, seguiré pensando que ha sido una decisión cojonuda mientras ganemos más que un smi incluso quitando 833 euros al mes en concepto de traspaso.

Si se pudo haber comprado por 25 mil o 20 mil, eso es lo menos importante en una decisión para décadas de trabajo donde estas doblando tus rentas para una vida.


----------



## javiwell (21 Nov 2021)

999999999 dijo:


> Se llama NORMATIVA, y está por algo



Los gremios feudales también eran normativa que estaba para algo.


----------



## javiwell (21 Nov 2021)

Por cierto al final no has querido contarme que negocio tienes y cuánto factura. 

A ver con qué volumen de ventas sería adecuado tener un trabajador en una fruteria según tu punto de vista y por qué.


----------



## javiwell (21 Nov 2021)

Joder pero si ya he contado que trabajo en el sector financiero para una empresa privada. Por favor deja de leer solo tus propios mensajes y lee el hilo


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2021)

Del 37% ya estamos en el 31% con una disminución de facturación prevista de más del 30%.

Muy optimistas fueron los números. Con los números iniciales el riesgo era asumible con los números actuales, el riesgo de que algo vaya mal se ha multiplicado expoencialmente.

Cualquier mes malo se come el beneficio medio y planta los números anuales en rojo. Tenemos por delante enero, julio, agosto y septiembre que hay que sacar pasta del bolsillo para cubrir las cuentas si las gráficas de facturación anuales de alimentación se reproducen.

Vamos a ver cuando la soberbia de Javito se transforma en humildad 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Joder pero si ya he contado que trabajo en el sector financiero para una empresa privada. Por favor deja de leer solo tus propios mensajes y lee el hilo



Poco recorrido te queda con la digitalización del sector y con lo lumbreras que se te ve. Botín no tiene corazón. Lo bueno es que tirando a la empleada el matrimonio pueden seguir trabajando ambos por el SMI en la frutería.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Botín no tiene corazón.



Las malas lenguas dicen que Botín padre la palmó en acto de servicio con su amante en Ginebra.


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Las malas lenguas dicen que Botín padre la palmó en acto de servicio con su amante en Ginebra.



Hay versiones con peores lenguas....esa que comentas es la versión "divertida", así que imagínate....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2021)

No debería ser difícil bajar ese salario por llenos a la mitad organizando bien el trabajo. Incluso con un poco de"vitalidad" de la mujer seguro que se puede eliminar. Ña mayoría de las fruterías que conozco (por no decir todas) donde el dependiente es el propietario, trabaja solo. Pero claro, quien va al cole a buscar a la larva? Quien hace el turno de vacaciones?....difícil asumir que se compró un puesto en el galeote.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (21 Nov 2021)

Por qué necesita mi mujer 2.000 euros extra renunciando a empleada si ya está ganando 2.700 para ella contando con la empleada.

¿Para trabajar el doble y ganar 1700 euros adicionales al mes?

No le compensa renunciar a su empleada


----------



## Domm (21 Nov 2021)

Qué curioso, un hilo sobre inversión y emprendimiento en burbuja 

Solo he leído unas pocas páginas iniciales pero me bastan para hacer unas reflexiones:

- El OP ya tiene la decisión de compra tomada y quiere leer opiniones similares a la suya para convencerse de que es acertada.
- La razón principal por la cual esa frutería tiene tan buenos márgenes es porque los dueños actuales son también sus proveedores principales.
- La mujer va a renunciar a un sueldo fijo + beneficios + vacaciones + tranquilidad económica.
- Va a pagar 30,000 irenos por renunciar a lo anterior.
- El dueño actual será el principal proveedor sin obligación de ofrecer precios preferenciales iguales o similares a los actuales.
- Todo lo demás (alquileres, gastos fijos, variables, imprevistos) son una incógnita que podrían variar de la noche a la mañana.

Yo creo que la única ventaja real de este negocio consiste en la fidelidad y volumen de sus clientes, pero esto puede cambiar si el proveedor principal sube los precios actuales, obligando al OP a trasladar ese incremento a sus precios al consumidor final.

Entonces tendrá dos opciones, la primera es absorber esa diferencia de precios y reducir su margen de ganancia (con lo cual se pierde la razón de pagar esos 30 mil), o conseguir mediante contrato que el proveedor no varíe sus precios actuales. Lo segundo me parece lo menos realista.

Todas las cuentas y contabilidad están basadas en la estructura de costos actuales, pero basta un poco de sentido común para darse cuenta de que no continuará tal como hasta ahora.

No puedo leer más para saber si algo más ha cambiado por lo que solo me queda desear el mejor de los desenlaces al forero que por fin trae un tema de economía a este foro de economía. Estoy enfermo y ya escribir estas líneas me ha costado bastante. Mañana voy al médico, y mentiría si no confieso que me siento nervioso por mi estado de salud, por ello, creo, hoy al menos me conformo con dar una opinión y no pretendo arriesgar un consejo de ningún tipo.


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2021)

Domm dijo:


> Qué curioso, un hilo sobre inversión y emprendimiento en burbuja
> 
> Solo he leído unas pocas páginas iniciales pero me bastan para hacer unas reflexiones:
> 
> ...



Que haya suerte con el médico.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (22 Nov 2021)

Como dije estamos pensando en invertir unos 1600 euros para mostrador y suelo. Eso es muchísimo menos que un salario anual.

No estamos obligados a reformar nada, es un pequeña apuesta que haremos con cargo a nuestro bolsillo sacrificando los resultados de 2 semanas y pico de negocio.


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Como dije estamos pensando en invertir unos 1600 euros para mostrador y suelo. Eso es muchísimo menos que un salario anual.
> 
> No estamos obligados a reformar nada, es un pequeña apuesta que haremos con cargo a nuestro bolsillo sacrificando los resultados de 2 semanas y pico de negocio.



No gastes más medicina en el muerto....Los números son los que son y no por el mostrador ni el suelo. Cuanto más dinero metas, más dinero vas a perder Javito. Hay solo una explicacion: hicisteis unos numeros muy optimistas y os mirasteis a los ojos (con gafas de sol)

Te dejo una foto del mayorista para que le pongas un marco y la puedas poner en la mesita de luz: el te ha enseñado más que todos tus profesores del graduado y si él no gastó en el suelo y en el mostrador, es porque es inútil hacerlo, y si vendió es porque no daba ni para pipas durante todo el año.
Mi consejo y seguro que el de muchos más es que no te enfangues más y que trates de salir del crédito lo antes posible, pelees las condiciones de la exclusividad y vayas buscando otro local para montarte por tu cuenta sin condicionantes si tanto amas el tipo de negocio..






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (22 Nov 2021)

Vuelvo a reiterar un mensaje de 20 páginas atrás, me gustaría ser amigo del proveedor timador, javitowell avergüenza al más pintado.


----------



## Salchichonio (22 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El vendedor no nos dijo ninguna caja media, media, nosotros pensábamos que sería en torno a esa media, ya lo explique.
> 
> Tan asumido esta el error que yo mismo he sido quien públicamente ha dicho la caja media que estimaba u luego la verdadera. Había otro error profundo de cálculo, el margen no era del 25 sino del 31.
> 
> ...



Si, la verdad el fallo está en la estimación de la caja diaria, al margen de los 30k del traspaso.

Suerte y ánimo, es duro ser autónomo.

Por otra parte, yo no renovaría a la trabajadora. Tu mujer no puede llevar eso sola?

Tener un empleado con los números cerca del límite es un lujo absurdo


----------



## javiwell (22 Nov 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Si, la verdad el fallo está en la estimación de la caja diaria, al margen de los 30k del traspaso.
> 
> Suerte y ánimo, es duro ser autónomo.
> 
> ...



Se necesita abrir amplios horarios para facturar eso.

Puede sola pero con demasiado sacrificio.

La opción está en la recámara pero preferimos no optar por ella, no necesitamos tanto dinero y tan poco tiempo libre.


----------



## javiwell (22 Nov 2021)

Para nada de acuerdo en que los nuevos sean justos, de momento son número muy holgados para tener una empleada.

Si se fuera la empleada se puede contratar a otra, eso no es problema.

También se puede trabajar sola un mes y luego contratar a otra


----------



## javiwell (22 Nov 2021)

Estamos introduciendo más productos en la tienda y estamos dándonos a conocer en restaurantes de menú del día y gimnasios de la zona para llevarles la fruta. 

Ofrecemos a las señoras mayores subirloes la fruta a casa, así compran más


----------



## javiwell (22 Nov 2021)

2 bares y un gimnasio nos han pedido y les hemos llevado como 40 euros.

Que repetirán dicen


----------



## Salchichonio (22 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Se necesita abrir amplios horarios para facturar eso.
> 
> Puede sola pero con demasiado sacrificio.
> 
> La opción está en la recámara pero preferimos no optar por ella, no necesitamos tanto dinero y tan poco tiempo libre.



Demasiado sacrificio? Pero chico, tú no tienes ni zorra de lo que significa tener negocio propio verdad?

Suerte. Te va a hacer falta.


----------



## Salchichonio (22 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Para nada de acuerdo en que los nuevos sean justos, de momento son número muy holgados para tener una empleada.
> 
> Si se fuera la empleada se puede contratar a otra, eso no es problema.
> 
> También se puede trabajar sola un mes y luego contratar a otra



Empiezo a pensar que eres troll.

Números muy holgados dice.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> De momento, de ingresos medios sigue igual que octubre, creo que 10 euros menos de media diaria de caja por lo que estuve viendo ayer.
> 
> Partido a partido, otro mes más en que se paga todo, se ahorran los 833 de traspaso, los 400 de ss y queda bastante más dinero que con el antiguo smi
> 
> Muy contentos con la decisión



Menos ingresos 

De gastos no dices nada (y no me creo que el mayorista no te haya subido precios)

Así que entre los 10€ menos de caja y el aumento del coste de la materia prima, tu margen debe haberse ido ya al carajo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El vendedor no nos dijo ninguna caja media, media, nosotros pensábamos que sería en torno a esa media, ya lo explique.
> 
> Tan asumido esta el error que yo mismo he sido quien públicamente ha dicho la caja media que estimaba u luego la verdadera. Había otro error profundo de cálculo, el margen no era del 25 sino del 31.
> 
> ...



El margen del primer mes ha sido mayor del que esperabas porque el mayorista necesitaba daros un poco de oxígeno el primer mes para que pufo no empezara a oler tan pronto 

Pero entre la inflación (real) y el daros un poco de cancha, en unos pocos meses el margen de venta que vais a tener va a ser de risa 

Y ya sería la hostia si os enterarais que le esté sirviendo género a otros negocios de la zona


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Demasiado sacrificio? Pero chico, tú no tienes ni zorra de lo que significa tener negocio propio verdad?
> 
> Suerte. Te va a hacer falta.



No tiene pajolera idea de lo que es ser autónomo......ser autónomo se contradice con su intención de vida, que es ganar más y trabajar menos (ir a buscar a la niña al colegio y tener vacaciones)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El margen del primer mes ha sido mayor del que esperabas porque el mayorista necesitaba daros un poco de oxígeno el primer mes para que pufo no empezara a oler tan pronto
> 
> Pero entre la inflación (real) y el daros un poco de cancha, en unos pocos meses el margen de venta que vais a tener va a ser de risa
> 
> Y ya sería la hostia si os enterarais que le esté sirviendo género a otros negocios de la zona



Parece que empezamos a ver con claridad la situación en el hilo...


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2021)

Exclusividad de ellos con el mayorista

El mayorista puede venderle a quien le salga de la polla: por un lado porque vendiéndoles solo a ellos no sería mayorista ni sacaría para comer, por otro porque ya ha dejado claro que el timo de la estampita se lo ha colado al menos a otras 3 peruanas y por otro porque no ha firmado nada de que solo se vaya a dedicar a distribuir a sus antiguas tiendas


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2021)

Tienen una solución bien fácil, pero se necesita cojones, cosa que no se emite en el Santander.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2021)

Imaginaros que os queréis hacer socios del makro o del costco y os dicen pero si firmas nos tienes que pagar 30k y además sólo nos puedes comprar a nosotros


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Imaginaros que os queréis hacer socios del makro o del costco y os dicen pero si firmas nos tienes que pagar 30k y además sólo nos puedes comprar a nosotros



Pues que es una mierda de contrato, pero es tan tierna....






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (22 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Imaginaros que os queréis hacer socios del makro o del costco y os dicen pero si firmas nos tienes que pagar 30k y además sólo nos puedes comprar a nosotros



Así pasa con muchas franquicias, si el resultado de eso es lo suficientemente positivo y estable entonces tiene sentido pagar para evitar otros costes de apertura y el riesgo de no tener éxito a pesar de hacerlo todo muy bien


----------



## javiwell (22 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Exclusividad de ellos con el mayorista
> 
> El mayorista puede venderle a quien le salga de la polla: por un lado porque vendiéndoles solo a ellos no sería mayorista ni sacaría para comer, por otro porque ya ha dejado claro que el timo de la estampita se lo ha colado al menos a otras 3 peruanas y por otro porque no ha firmado nada de que solo se vaya a dedicar a distribuir a sus antiguas tiendas



No pueden vender a otros establecimientos que ya tengan sus pactos de exclusividad como infinidad de fruterias que tienen firmado con puestos mayoristas competidores.

Tampoco pueden vender a supermercados e hipermercados porque también tienen ellos sus acuerdos exclusividad.

Así que no pueden vender a quien les salga de los cojones, pueden vender a mucha gente pero no a todos los que quisieran.

Nosotros podemos vender a cientos de clientes también


----------



## javiwell (22 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Exclusividad de ellos con el mayorista
> 
> El mayorista puede venderle a quien le salga de la polla: por un lado porque vendiéndoles solo a ellos no sería mayorista ni sacaría para comer, por otro porque ya ha dejado claro que el timo de la estampita se lo ha colado al menos a otras 3 peruanas y por otro porque no ha firmado nada de que solo se vaya a dedicar a distribuir a sus antiguas tiendas



No pueden vender a otros establecimientos que ya tengan sus pactos de exclusividad como infinidad de fruterias que tienen firmado con puestos mayoristas competidores.

Tampoco pueden vender a supermercados e hipermercados porque también tienen ellos sus acuerdos exclusividad.

Así que no pueden vender a quien les salga de los cojones, pueden vender a mucha gente pero no a todos los que quisieran.

Nosotros podemos vender a cientos de clientes también


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Así pasa con muchas franquicias, si el resultado de eso es lo suficientemente positivo y estable entonces tiene sentido pagar para evitar otros costes de apertura y el riesgo de no tener éxito a pesar de hacerlo todo muy bien



Pero la franquicia te pone el suelo y el mostrador que te falta y sobretodo hace marketing

Y pagas porque la gente sabe que es un Viena, un rodilla o un 100 montaditos

Pero tu puta frutería no la conoce ni el Tato porque el mayorista hace cero campañas de comunicación y os está bajando la facturación porque algo está haciendo tu mujer que está haciendo sospechar a la clientela de que esa ya no es la frutería de antes


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No pueden vender a otros establecimientos que ya tengan sus pactos de exclusividad como infinidad de fruterias que tienen firmado con puestos mayoristas competidores.
> 
> Tampoco pueden vender a supermercados e hipermercados porque también tienen ellos sus acuerdos exclusividad.
> 
> ...



No sé por tu zona, pero en mi barrio se están abriendo fruterías cada semana, con que cada vez que os vaya a dejar género y vea una posible apertura deje su tarjeta, algún nuevo cliente le caerá


----------



## javiwell (22 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero la franquicia te pone el suelo y el mostrador que te falta y sobretodo hace marketing
> 
> Y pagas porque la gente sabe que es un Viena, un rodilla o un 100 montadores
> 
> Pero tu puta frutería no la conoce ni el Tato porque el mayorista hace cero campañas de comunicación y os está bajando la facturación porque algo está haciendo tu mujer que está haciendo sospechar a la clientela de que esa ya no es la frutería de antes



Nuestra fruteria la conoce muchísima gente en la ciudad y varias más de la marca y llevan comprando desde los años 80 algunos de ellos.

Muchos conocen personalmente a los antiguos dueños y muchos conocen personalmente a mi mujer desde hace 3 años y pico.

No es rodilla ni Viena pero esos negocios tampoco cuestan 30 mil euros, posiblemente cuesten 100 mil o 150 mil


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No sé por tu zona, pero en mi barrio se están abriendo fruterías cada semana, con que cada vez que os vaya a dejar género y vea una posible apertura deje su tarjeta, algún nuevo cliente le caerá



Y a esa frutería con la que no tiene exclusiva le tendrá que vender compitiendo con otros mayoristas (aclaración para los que no entienden que significa: que les vende más barato que a Javito) lo que al final hará que prospere la frutería no adherida a la exclusiva.... 
Pero se soluciona mirando a los ojos al mayorista. Cuanta puerilidad.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Nuestra fruteria la conoce muchísima gente en la ciudad y varias más de la marca y llevan comprando desde los años 80 algunos de ellos.
> 
> Muchos conocen personalmente a los antiguos dueños y muchos conocen personalmente a mi mujer desde hace 3 años y pico.
> 
> No es rodilla ni Viena pero esos negocios tampoco cuestan 30 mil euros, posiblemente cuesten 100 mil o 150 mil



Joder, no sólo tenéis exclusiva de a quién comprar el género, sino también de la rotulación de la frutería

Si la peruana de otra de sus fruterías no se lava las manos y alguien se intoxica y la cosa acaba llegando a la prensa, os crea una mala reputación a vosotros que sí os lavais las manos (bueno, el que seguro que se lavaría las manos es el mayorista que se desentendería del asunto)

Pero no veo en qué os puede beneficiar compartir marca con otras fruterías (porque a ninguna peruana le van a dar el Nobel o la van a hacer presidenta de la asociación de comerciantes)


----------



## javiwell (22 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero no veo en qué os puede beneficiar compartir marca con otras fruterías (porque a ninguna peruana le van a dar el Nobel o la van a hacer presidenta de la asociación de comerciantes)



Posiblemente a ti si, no lo descartes


----------



## spica (23 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> [...] os está bajando la facturación porque algo está haciendo tu mujer que está haciendo sospechar a la clientela de que esa ya no es la frutería de antes



Una de dos o las dos juntas.

Les esta bajando la caja porque el mayorista conoce mejor que ellos el declive de sus fruterias y les ha pasado la patata caliente o les bajo la calidad de la fruta para no subirles el precio con lo cual la gente ve la fruta y no compra como antes.


----------



## Chuchus (23 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Nacida en una de nuestras colonias, se vino a españa muy joven y es española a todos los efectos legales.



Jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja 

Nada más que disir


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2021)

Peruana come paloma

pero javito piensa que está comiendo pichón


----------



## Paisdemierda (23 Nov 2021)

"Fruterias" "Peruanas" y "La cifra de facturación la estimamos nosotros" .

De verdad que ya da para peli de serie C (Charo) 
"Paqui la empleada es vilmente enculada" es mi primera opción.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2021)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> "Fruterias" "Peruanas" y "La cifra de facturación la estimamos nosotros" .
> 
> De verdad que ya da para peli de serie C (Charo)
> "Paqui la empleada es vilmente enculada" es mi primera opción.



Yo veo potencial a culebrón turco con el tema


----------



## ulipulido (23 Nov 2021)

No se porqué tanto odio a @javiwell , ha visto una oportunidad, los números le cuadraban y se ha lanzado.

¿Qué la cosa no va tan bien como pensaba? Suele pasar.

Yo a la hora de abrir mi negocio, desde 0, me hice los siguientes números (teniendo a mano todas las estadísticas públicas del sector, y los datos de facturación de dos amigos con negocios similares)

5 escenarios, desde uno buenísimo (poco mejor que el de mis amigos), hasta uno catastrófico (más o menos lo que ha sido el COVID)

Con el catastrófico tengo que cerrar o por el contrario funciono y saco un sueldo de supervivencia? ¿Sí? Pues adelante.

Si con ese escenario no lo hubiese visto claro, no me lanzo.

Por suerte, quitando el año del COVID, TODOS los años han sido mucho mejor que el mejor que me planteé, pero en eso ya va el riesgo de cada uno.

Pensar de primeras que vas a mejorar el mejor escenario hasta la fecha, es un error jodido. Todo el mundo se ve abriendo un bar mejor que los demás, un supermercado mejor que otro o una gestoría que se va a comer la competencia. La realidad es dura.

Por otro lado, de leer este foro, la gran mayoría de los trolacos que aparecen por aquí, no han tenido un negocio si no es un simulador de PC. O como mucho tienen un canal de youtube o se hicieron una web para hacer droppshipping, así que tampoco les hagas mucho caso.

Del foro se de varios que si que tienen negocios potentes y ganan pasta, y han pasado a dar ánimos y críticas constructivas


----------



## OBDC (23 Nov 2021)

ulipulido dijo:


> No se porqué tanto odio a @javiwell , ha visto una oportunidad, los números le cuadraban y se ha lanzado.
> 
> ¿Qué la cosa no va tan bien como pensaba? Suele pasar.
> 
> ...









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (23 Nov 2021)

ulipulido dijo:


> No se porqué tanto odio a @javiwell , ha visto una oportunidad, los números le cuadraban y se ha lanzado.
> 
> ¿Qué la cosa no va tan bien como pensaba? Suele pasar.
> 
> ...



Vah yo creo que más que odio deben ser ganas de dar la nota en un hilo concurrido

Gracias por el mensaje constructivo


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (24 Nov 2021)

¿ Qué me gusta del negocio de la frutería ?

- Conocen el sector.
- La inversión es pequeña.
- Facturan desde el primer día.

¿ Qué es lo que no me gusta ?

- El horario comercial es de esclavos.
- Trabajar de cara al público es durísimo
- Estar dado de alta en autónomos y tener el negocio como persona física.

Conocí un frutero que siempre compraba al mismo mayorista. Pasaba de ir al mercado central de frutas a las 5 de la madrugada.

Mucha suerte con la frutería.


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Nov 2021)

Si tenéis don de gentes, lo que tenéis que hacer es buscar clientes fijos y hacer entregas a domicilio, por la mañana temprano no suele haber movimiento en las tiendas y puede compensar cerrar una hora y hacer el reparto. Conocí a una frutera que a primera hora le llevaba cesta de frutas a algunos restaurantes y a reuniones de ventas de charos, no recuerdo si de tuperware o de la termomix. En muchas empresas ahora les gusta lo de poner desayunos _healthies _para dárselas de modernos. Pagan bien, venta fija y le ahorras un problema al encargado de logística, eso sí, más te vale ser puntual, buena mercancía y no columpiarte con el precio.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Nov 2021)

@javiwell que tal va la venta de mantecados y polvorones estos días?
A cuánto va el kilo?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> @javiwell que tal va la venta de mantecados y polvorones estos días?
> A cuánto va el kilo?



Lleva un mes comiendo las castañas que no vendió a finales de octubre y va directo a que se va pasar hasta junio comiendo los polvorones que no venda


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero no veo en qué os puede beneficiar compartir marca con otras fruterías (porque a ninguna peruana le van a dar el Nobel o la van a hacer presidenta de la asociación de comerciantes)



*RACISTA*


----------



## javiwell (24 Nov 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> @javiwell que tal va la venta de mantecados y polvorones estos días?
> A cuánto va el kilo?



Hemos puesto es escaparate de navidad y hay bombones, mazapanes, mantecados, polvorones y fruta escarchada 

No se exactamente cuanto se está vendiendo al día, ya vere las facturas de compras y lo que se ha vendido más adelante. Esta semana he estado por Valencia dedicado a mi trabajo y desconectado del día a día de la fruteria.

Tenemos productos navideños desde 11euros el kg hasta 34 euros el kg

De momento habrán comprado unos 20kg en total de estas cosas dicho así a ojo por lo que he visto colocado.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Hemos puesto es escaparate de navidad y hay bombones, mazapanes, mantecados, polvorones y fruta escarchada
> 
> No se exactamente cuanto se está vendiendo al día, ya vere las facturas de compras y lo que se ha vendido más adelante. Esta semana he estado por Valencia dedicado a mi trabajo y desconectado del día a día de la fruteria.
> 
> ...



COÑO! 11€ KILO? JODER.
Deben ser unos polvorones de calidad ultra suprema, Mercadona los tiene a 3.8€ kilo y Lidl a 3.5€ kilo...DIA a 3.95€


----------



## javiwell (24 Nov 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> COÑO! 11€ KILO? JODER.
> Deben ser unos polvorones de calidad ultra suprema, Mercadona los tiene a 3.8€ kilo y Lidl a 3.5€ kilo...



Si, solo ponemos cosas de altísima calidad hechas a mano que en muchos supermercados no vas a encontrar. 

Productos especiales regionales que se fabrican solo para la navidad.

Ahí al cliente no le importa el precio, quiere lo más especial y es un buen reclamo ofrecerlo y decorar toda la tienda de navidad. Tampoco se gana mucho margen porcentual en estos productos pero le da un poco mas de trasiego y alma a la tienda y de paso te compran otras cosas.


----------



## conconde (24 Nov 2021)

Polvorones Felipe II.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2021)

Polvorones de paloma made in Perú


----------



## sisar_vidal (24 Nov 2021)

Me tiene ignorado como es eso de los polvorones?

Los vende también ahora?

Le está asesorando @Erio-Eleuterio ?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Me tiene ignorado como es eso de los polvorones?
> 
> Los vende también ahora?
> 
> Le está asesorando @Erio-Eleuterio ?



No me he enterado del todo, pero se ve que ha decorado la frutería de navidad y ha puesto un stand con productos navideños a precio de oro

Igual, lo que tiene que hacer para aumentar la recaudación, es contratar a un mangui para que siga a los clientes hasta su casa y les desvalije el piso

Seguro que la empleada conoce a alguien para el puesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (24 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No me he enterado del todo, pero se ve que ha decorado la frutería de navidad y ha puesto un stand con productos navideños a precio de oro
> 
> Igual, lo que tiene que hacer para aumentar la recaudación, es contratar a un mangui para que siga a los clientes hasta su casa y les desvalije el piso
> 
> Seguro que la empleada conoce a alguien para el puesto



Jajajajajajajajjajajjauajajjauaau


----------



## sisar_vidal (24 Nov 2021)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Si tenéis don de gentes, lo que tenéis que hacer es buscar clientes fijos y hacer entregas a domicilio, por la mañana temprano no suele haber movimiento en las tiendas y puede compensar cerrar una hora y hacer el reparto. Conocí a una frutera que a primera hora le llevaba cesta de frutas a algunos restaurantes y a reuniones de ventas de charos, no recuerdo si de tuperware o de la termomix. En muchas empresas ahora les gusta lo de poner desayunos _healthies _para dárselas de modernos. Pagan bien, venta fija y le ahorras un problema al encargado de logística, eso sí, más te vale ser puntual, buena mercancía y no columpiarte con el precio.



Y que la peruchi madrugue?

Se te va la pinza


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2021)

De los inventores del chino que te sirve pulpo a feira en su restaurante llega:

La peruchi que te vende dulces tradicionales asturianos y gallegos en una frutería

Sólo le falta escanciar sidra


----------



## OBDC (25 Nov 2021)

Fin del primer capítulo.

Capítulo II

"Los números no dan, hay que poner pasta"


Es de noche aunque solo son las 18:30, y Javito llega a su hogar luego de una jornada larga. Tiene los pies mojados por usar los zapatos que se compró para su boda y no tener suela de caucho para aislar de la lluvia del invierno del norte de la península.

Un intercambio con su muhe de "Hola, como fue tu día?" sin la fogosidad de hace unos años en los que se fundían en un abrazo y besos que terminaba con un intercambio de fluidos que en un descuido se convirtió en un embarazo no previsto, pero que llenó de alegría el hogar. Javito quería, al igual que su padre, criar una familia con responsabilidad y esfuerzo. Quería demostrarse que era capaz de hacerlo. Había tenido la oportunidad de trabajar en la gestoría más importante de su aldea de la que su padre era socio al 5% luego de 40 años de trabajar para conseguir que el dueño, detrás de su habano y traje inglés de cachemira hecho a medida en un reconocido sastre de Savile Row, reconociera su esfuerzo y que le cambiará el ordenador pentium con el que seguí trabajando en pleno siglo XXI. Pero Javito quería hacer su camino de empresario, demostrar al mundo y demostrarse que era capaz de refundar la dinastía. 
Así que luego de quitarse el abrigo de poliéster con un 10% de lana que había comprado en una reconocida cadena de tiendas de un famoso empresario del que guardaba un recorte de una entrevista en un periódico local en su billetera, se puso las pantuflas para tratar de darle algo de calor a sus insensibles pies, y en ese momento la muhe abre un diálogo que suena en su cabeza como un déjà vu de algo leído en algún foro de Internet cuando se escaqueaba de su trabajo por el hastío de tener que timar abuelas vendiéndole vajillas en la sucursal del banco local en el que le habían nombrado subdirector pero que hacía la faena de este mientras estaba todo el día almorzando con el director de la oficina de la competencia en el bar de la cooperativa agraria:

- Cari, los números no dan desde hace dos meses, hay que poner dinero.
- De ninguna manera, tira a la empleada y le pagas el despido con lo que te ahorras.
- Cari, no se puede, hay que ir a buscar al cole a la niña.

En este momento es cuando Javito se da cuenta que la empleada de la frutería en realidad que el fin de su trabajo es ir a buscar la niña al colegio.

Esto le queda rondando toda la noche en la cabeza y sueña con encontrar una solución y a la mañana siguiente, aún con los zapatos húmedos llega a su trabajo, y sin mediar con nadie ni siquiera un saludo, saca su calculadora Casio financiera que le regalaron sus padres al graduarse del cajón de su escritorio compartido en su puesto de la financiera donde trabaja, y rápidamente teclea varios números y se da cuenta que un autobús escolar le ahorraría si lo contrataran exactamente el 64,327569 % del dinero pagado en salarios a la empleada si la despidieran. Como está en un momento de inspiración holística, sigue haciendo números y calcula que si su mujer estuviera en el paro cobrando no sería necesario pagar la furgoneta escolar para ir a buscar a la niña y que lo que cobraría en el paro más lo que cuesta la furgoneta escolar sale por más de un SMI, lo que lo hace meditar que puede ser más rentable no trabajar y menos asumir riesgos en montar mini chiringuitos. Sigue pensando ensoñado en cómo hubiera sido su vida si viviera en Perú y recuerda su viaje de novios al Machu Pichu y lo bonito que le quedaba el traje de novia a su mujer aunque tuvieran que modificarlo para albergar los cambios de su figura por el embarazo de seis meses. Épocas pasadas felices sin tener que hacer cuentas para llegar a fin de mes. 

Continuará....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Remero consentido (25 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Fin del primer capítulo.
> 
> Capítulo II
> 
> ...




Te salva que eres buenísimo contando historas, pero cabrón, ser lo eres


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Me tiene ignorado como es eso de los polvorones?
> 
> Los vende también ahora?
> 
> Le está asesorando @Erio-Eleuterio ?



Pues que a 25 de noviembre ha vendido unos 300€ de polvorones ( le parece a él que han vendido unos 20 kg). A mí me parecen cifras de echarte a llorar pero se le ve contento.


----------



## Charlatan (25 Nov 2021)

POBRE HOMBRE,DEJADLO CAER CON DIGNIDAD.....


----------



## sisar_vidal (25 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Fin del primer capítulo.
> 
> Capítulo II
> 
> ...



Pues ya tenemos ganador del próximo premio planeta.


----------



## sisar_vidal (25 Nov 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pues que a 25 de noviembre ha vendido unos 300€ de polvorones ( le parece a él que han vendido unos 20 kg). A mí me parecen cifras de echarte a llorar pero se le ve contento.



Un plan perfecto, sin fisuras.


----------



## sisar_vidal (25 Nov 2021)

No tardará en convertirse en un todo a 1 euro


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No tardará en convertirse en un todo a 1 euro



Yo apostaba más por un puesto para turistas, con su venta de sombreros mexicanos y trajes de flamenca, pero no veo mal tu propuesta


----------



## javiwell (25 Nov 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pues que a 25 de noviembre ha vendido unos 300€ de polvorones ( le parece a él que han vendido unos 20 kg). A mí me parecen cifras de echarte a llorar pero se le ve contento.



Me he debido explicar mal, lo que digo es que hemos comprado de momento los primeros kg de polvorones mantecados y demas mierdas. A ojo unos 20 kg pero ni idea, no tengo aún la factura. Vamos que hemos comprado unas cuantas cajas cojones.

Que la venta se está iniciando en estas fechas como todos los años.

Dato de esta misma mañana, vendidos 3 kg de este tipo de porquería entre las 9 a.m. y las 14 30


----------



## javiwell (25 Nov 2021)

conconde dijo:


> Polvorones Felipe II.



Tenemos de esos, son difíciles de conseguir y no te suministran toda la cantidad que pidas. Los conseguimos a 26 el kg y los vendemos a 34 el kg, muchos clientes se llevan el kilo puesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2021)

Me acaba de meter javito en el ignore 

Ya puedo decir que soy alguien


----------



## OBDC (25 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Me acaba de meter javito en el ignore
> 
> Ya puedo decir que soy alguien



Este hilo lo sacamos adelante los ignorados, así que bienvenido a los que al menos nos curramos las troleadas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Tenemos de esos, son difíciles de conseguir y no te suministran toda la cantidad que pidas. Los conseguimos a 26 el kg y los vendemos a 34 el kg, muchos clientes se llevan el kilo puesto



Has puesto lotería?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Me tiene ignorado como es eso de los polvorones?
> 
> Los vende también ahora?
> 
> Le está asesorando @Erio-Eleuterio ?



Javito lo único que puede hacer es ganar pasta. Ha cometido sus errores pero nadie nace aprendido. Tú tampoco y estás muy verde aún.


----------



## sisar_vidal (25 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Has puesto lotería?



Nueva unidad estrategia de negocio de Eladio.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Nueva unidad estrategia de negocio de Eladio.



Era para que dijera el número. Melón...


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Un plan perfecto, sin fisuras.



Viene a ser que ha vendido


javiwell dijo:


> Me he debido explicar mal, lo que digo es que hemos comprado de momento los primeros kg de polvorones mantecados y demas mierdas. A ojo unos 20 kg pero ni idea, no tengo aún la factura. Vamos que hemos comprado unas cuantas cajas cojones.
> 
> Que la venta se está iniciando en estas fechas como todos los años.
> 
> Dato de esta misma mañana, vendidos 3 kg de este tipo de porquería entre las 9 a.m. y las 14 30



No se que decirte... la situación era que habías comprado X Kg y habías vendido 20 Kg la de ahora es que has comprado 20 kg y has vendido X.

Que por mi ojalá vendieras 2.000.000.000 de Kg, ni me va ni me viene, ni te deseo mal, pero es que estamos a finales de Noviembre, las compras impulsivas de "coño, ya hay polvorones" ya han pasado, ya mismo está la gente (la que compra polvorones de 34€/kg) recibiendo lotes y regalos de proveedores/clientes. Que ese es otra ya podíais haber aprovechado las fechas para hacer unas cestas/lotes incluyendo fruta y la típica rifa (ya sea pagando o regalando un número por X euros de compra)


----------



## alb. (25 Nov 2021)

hola Javiwell

He ido siguiendo tu historia, aunque me ha dado un poco de asco y pena los envidiosos haters que desean tu fracaso.

Pero no entro para ponerme a discutir con esta gente, sino para comentarte algo que quieras te sea util.
¿Conoces la caja saludable?








La Caja Saludable - Comprar fruta y verdura online


Compra nuestras cajas de fruta y verdura directamente del agricultor ⌛. Envíos Gratis a domicilio.




lacajasaludable.es





Te envían semanalmente una caja de 5kg de frutas y verduras variadas.

No elijes lo que te mandan y sale mucho mas caro que comprarlo en una frutería.. pero esta teniendo mucho éxito.

Mucha gente quiere comer mas sano y saludable, pero ir a la frutería le da pereza, y no sabe que comprar. Así no tiene que decidir. Nunca compraría un repollo o un boniato. pero si se lo mandan en la caja. pues mira por internet como hacerlo.

La gente cuando va a la frutería mira el centimo...y le escandaliza que los pimientos cuesten a 2,15 cuando la semana pasada los compro a 1,95... pero en las suscripciones por internet ya no es alimentación básica sino un capricho innecesario así que no les preocupa estar pagando los tomates a 4,5 €/kg.

¿Como podrias aplicar esto a la fruteria?

No se. solo te lo cuento por si te resulta util o te da ideas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Has puesto lotería?



Y que las peruchis se monten un onlyfans 

Se sacarán más del smi y podrán ir a la guarde a por la niña (que al final es el objetivo de toda esta movida)


----------



## sisar_vidal (25 Nov 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Era para que dijera el número. Melón...



Jajaajjaj


Buen intento Eladio, el experto en MKT.


----------



## javiwell (25 Nov 2021)

alb. dijo:


> hola Javiwell
> 
> He ido siguiendo tu historia, aunque me ha dado un poco de asco y pena los envidiosos haters que desean tu fracaso.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu comentario constructivo.

Es una línea de negocio que no sabría cómo gestionar, primero tendría que aprender el funcionamiento dentro de una empresa dedicada a eso para entenderlo bien

Que recursos de capital se necesitan

Que recursos humanos se necesitan

Como se posiciona uno en ese mercado

Debe darse servicio en todo el país o se puede organizar algo así solo para una zona.

Desde luego es un planteamiento muchísimo más complejo seguramente exitoso pero que me queda grande.

Nosotros podemos ofrecer esa caja mediante una suscripción que se haga in situ en la fruteria y pagándose en mano la caja cuando el cliente la reciba y en un área de unas cuantas calles cercanas pero poco más. Si eso tiene un gran éxito pues entonces poco a poco vas necesitando otro repartidor, ampliando área y te vas especializando pero es un segmento residual entre la gente que compra frutas verduras y hortalizas que es todo el mundo


----------



## OBDC (25 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Gracias por tu comentario constructivo.
> 
> Es una línea de negocio que no sabría cómo gestionar, primero tendría que aprender el funcionamiento dentro de una empresa dedicada a eso para entenderlo bien
> 
> ...



Sigues sin aprender nada: más que todas esas pajas mentales de planes financieros y recursos, lo que se necesita es astucia comercial. Lo otro se necesita para administrar y mejorar una idea. Haz dropshipping contratando al mayorista para que monte las cajas y tu solo contrata los envíos....ahí los recursos son totalmente externos y variables (vendes, pagas; no vendes, no pagas)...
Mira que es fácil, además como eso es un negocio que no tienes porque llevarlo desde la frutería, por lo que no tienes obligaciones a exclusividad ninguna....y el mayorista de esos temas de "internes" no tiene pajolera idea, por lo que dudo que sea un riesgo real que compita contigo, o vendele por 30k la franquicia....puedes hacerle un contrato que lo obligues a venderte en exclusuvidad en ese sistema de venta a ti (aunque le será sencillo traicionarte) y tu comprar a quién quieras

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (25 Nov 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Viene a ser que ha vendido
> 
> 
> No se que decirte... la situación era que habías comprado X Kg y habías vendido 20 Kg la de ahora es que has comprado 20 kg y has vendido X.
> ...



Pues me habré expresado mal, que más da, aclarado ya el tema, me preguntaban por la venta de cosas navideñas y contesto dudas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2021)

Las cajas las vendes por glovo o justeat

Sacarás menos margen, pero te quitas líos

Te curras un flyer contando cosas de los productos de la caja del mes (lo sacas de Internet)

Alguien que te diseñe una caja

Llenas la caja de productos de temporada y algún producto extra (como por ejemplo los polvorones que no vendas) y haces las cajas bajo demanda (que el cartón no se pone mustio)

Puedes ofrecer smoothies y tuppers con trozos de frutas y así le das salida a la fruta que empiece a no tener un aspecto impecable

Tienes todo lo que necesitas aquí Bandejas y cajas para caterings y eventos - Pollast.com

Puedes también ofrecer ensaladas para llevar (haces un par al mediodía y vas haciendo a medida que vayas vendiendo o por encargo)

Mira si tienes cosas para subir el nivel y mejorar la facturación


----------



## sisar_vidal (25 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Las cajas las vendes por glovo o justeat
> 
> Sacarás menos margen, pero te quitas líos
> 
> ...



O puedes vender lotería jajaa


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> O puedes vender lotería jajaa



Vendes papeletas y al que le toque se lleva un lote con una de las peruchis


----------



## OBDC (25 Nov 2021)

Hey, que Javito es un financiero y la imaginación está reñida con los números.
Un gran empresario una vez me dijo: las finanzas las lleva un financiero que se contrata fácil y barato, la creatividad ni se contrata y si no se tiene, olvídate de ser empresario.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (25 Nov 2021)

De acuerdo con tu comentario. 

La cifra de ventas no es espectacular pero si suficiente de momento para comprar el negocio y ganar dinero a la vez, incluso algo más de dinero que el smi.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2021)

Una empresa se trata de una misión 
De unos objetivos smart
Y de una propuesta de valor por la que la gente esté dispuesta a pagar (es más por la que esté dispuesta a pagarte a ti y no a la competencia)


----------



## OBDC (26 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Una empresa se trata de una misión
> De unos objetivos smart
> Y de una propuesta de valor por la que la gente esté dispuesta a pagar (es más por la que esté dispuesta a pagarte a ti y no a la competencia)



Muy bien definido.
El problema de una frutería es su techo de ventas. Es un negocio de cercanía. Aunque le vendas a todo potencial cliente en el radio de 500 metros las circunstancias siempre serán las de esa masa poblacional como límite. Si aparece otro actor, se divide y así sucesivamente. Y si hay espacio para otro actor, aparecerá. La tendencia en los negocios de cercanía es a la permanente merma de ingresos, por lo que el único posible juego es "apretar" al proveedor para que se busque la vida en un ámbito de mayor escala e ilimitado y te permita generar el diferencial en tu ámbito de menor escala y limitado. El único negocio de cercanía que no merma es la farmacia porque está regulado por Ley su distanciamiento con la siguiente y su producto es homogéneo con el resto, y la población zonal siempre envejece e incrementa el beneficio. Sólo tienen riesgo las ubicadas en zonas de pérdida de población. Se percibe que tienes formación en análisis de mercados 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Scire (26 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Muy bien definido.
> El problema de una frutería es su techo de ventas. Es un negocio de cercanía. Aunque le vendas a todo potencial cliente en el radio de 500 metros las circunstancias siempre serán las de esa masa poblacional como límite. Si aparece otro actor, se divide y así sucesivamente. Y si hay espacio para otro actor, aparecerá. La tendencia en los negocios de cercanía es a la permanente merma de ingresos, por lo que el único posible juego es "apretar" al proveedor para que se busque la vida en un ámbito de mayor escala e ilimitado y te permita generar el diferencial en tu ámbito de menor escala y limitado. El único negocio de cercanía que no merma es la farmacia porque está regulado por Ley su distanciamiento con la siguiente y su producto es homogéneo con el resto, y la población zonal siempre envejece e incrementa el beneficio. Sólo tienen riesgo las ubicadas en zonas de pérdida de población. Se percibe que tienes formación en análisis de mercados
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



A ver, que ha puesto una frutería, Javiwell ni es ni pretende ser Elon Musk.

Todo el mundo sabe que vendiendo fruta nadie se va hacer rico. Con suerte, un modesto pasar. 

Si todo el mundo pensara tan a lo grande, no existirían ni fruterías, ni quioscos, ni ningún tipo de comercio de proximidad.

Si le va bien y se estabiliza en unos beneficios de 3.000 euros, ya se puede dar con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2021)

Scire dijo:


> A ver, que ha puesto una frutería, Javiwell ni es ni pretende ser Elon Musk.
> 
> Todo el mundo sabe que vendiendo fruta nadie se va hacer rico. Con suerte, un modesto pasar.
> 
> ...



Pero entre hacerse rico y palmar pasta hay un punto medio

Y si tus objetivos son sacar un smi y poder llevar la niña a la guarde, estás comprando muchas papeletas para palmar pasta


----------



## OBDC (26 Nov 2021)

Scire dijo:


> A ver, que ha puesto una frutería, Javiwell ni es ni pretende ser Elon Musk.
> 
> Todo el mundo sabe que vendiendo fruta nadie se va hacer rico. Con suerte, un modesto pasar.
> 
> ...



No te respondo porque ya lo han hecho en el post de arriba con una perfecta explicación de la situación, que de eso va el tema: de la intencionalidad y actitud necesaria para montar cualquier negocio sea grande o pequeño y las dificultades que conlleva.

Ser emprendedor no es un trabajo, es un modo de vida y una actitud. Y si esto no lo tienes claro, mejor no te metas a emprender.


----------



## Scire (26 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No te respondo porque ya lo han hecho en el post de arriba con una perfecta explicación de la situación, que de eso va el tema: de la intencionalidad y actitud necesaria para montar cualquier negocio sea grande o pequeño y las dificultades que conlleva.
> 
> Ser emprendedor no es un trabajo, es un modo de vida y una actitud. Y si esto no lo tienes claro, mejor no ye metas.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



1. Me meto si me da la gana, que es un foro público.

2. Tu opinión sobre emprender y tus lecciones de coaching son tanto o tan poco válidas como las de cualquier otro que aquí participamos, cuya obra y milagros desde luego desconoces.

3. Todas esas cosas que dices sobre actitud y demás, como si la frutería de barrio fuera Volkswagen, suenan hasta ridículas. Con ese talante, que no sé yo si talento, la mitad de los miles de negocios de barrio y pequeñas empresas tendrían que cerrar, pero ahí están.

4. Aunque le vaya mal, que está por ver, ahí está Javiwell haciendo lo que puede con los recursos que tiene. Entra al foro a pecho descubierto, teniendo que soportar que se le insulte porque su mujer es peruana.

5. Me gustaría saber qué es lo que tienen otros, que tanto hablan.


----------



## OBDC (26 Nov 2021)

Scire dijo:


> 1. Me meto si me da la gana, que es un foro público.
> 
> 2. Tu opinión sobre emprender y tus lecciones de coaching son tanto o tan poco válidas como las de cualquier otro que aquí participamos, cuya obra y milagros desde luego desconoces.
> 
> ...



Piel fina, no me refería a que te metas en el hilo o no.....sino de emprendedor.
Pero bueno, no te puedo dar lecciones de coachnig (máster que tengo) pero sí de comprensión lectora. Ya está corregido en el post original para los encefalogramas planos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Scire (26 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Piel fina, no me refería a que ye metas en el hilo o no.....si o de emprendedor.
> Pero bueno, no te puedo dar lecciones de coachnig (máster que tengo) pero sí de comprensión lectora. Ya está corregido en el post original para los encefalogramas planos.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Que sí, hijo mío, que los paquis hacen cola delante de tu oficina para que les des consejos de actitud y motivación con que abrir su tienda guarra. Gracias a ellos supongo que han aguantado 5 o 10 años con sus negocios.

¿Cómo se llama tu empresa? ¿Coaching Paco?

Mucho máster tendrás -como si fueras el único-, pero si no te das cuenta siquiera de que una frutería no es Tesla, me parece que te han estafado.


----------



## Scire (26 Nov 2021)

La complejidad de una frutería es igualita que la de Volkswagen.

Vamos a recomendarle también a Javiwell que cuando le toque echar o contratar a una empleada, lo consulte con su departamento de recursos humanos. Igual de jefe de departamento puede poner a OBDC, con uno sueldo de 4.000 euros, para que dé charlas motivacionales a la peruana.

Hasta hace cuatro días -y a día de hoy moros, paquis y chinos- se montaban pequeños negocios de mediano éxito, para sacar adelante la familia, sin tantas historias.

He apuntado algunos errores que ha cometido Javi al aceptar el traspaso, pero no sé qué virtud le veis algunos a venir aquí con la corbata puesta a hablarle como si estuviera dirigiendo Google.


----------



## Scire (26 Nov 2021)

Dedicarse apretar tuercas y ser ingeniero o un alto cargo en una empresa, por la misma simplificación, son lo mismo porque ofrecen un servicio a cambio de un sueldo. No es tan sencillo.

A ver, se le está diciendo que si la frutería tiene un techo de beneficios, que si su rango, que si no gana más de no sé cuántos miles de euros al mes es un perdedor... Nadie que abra una frutería, un pequeño negocio, es autónomo... tiene semejantes objetivos. Quiere ganarse la vida.

Si él tiene un proyecto, unos objetivos, y los cumple, ya está, ha tenido éxito. Su negocio no va a ser fallido solo porque no va a convertirse en Bill Gates.

Se podrá discutir si lo conseguirá o no, pero ponerse a hablar de actitud, de que si no sé qué empresario me dijo unas palabras muy sabias y demás chorradas, no sé a cuento de qué vienen.


----------



## sisar_vidal (26 Nov 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Dedicarse apretar tuercas y ser ingeniero o un alto cargo en una empresa, por la misma simplificación, son lo mismo porque ofrecen un servicio a cambio de un sueldo. No es tan sencillo.
> 
> A ver, se le está diciendo que si la frutería tiene un techo de beneficios, que si su rango, que si no gana más de no sé cuántos miles de euros al mes es un perdedor... Nadie que abra una frutería, un pequeño negocio, es autónomo... tiene semejantes objetivos. Quiere ganarse la vida.
> 
> ...



Ya te han dado 5 bofetones en la cara ¿hasta cuándo vas a seguir?


----------



## Scire (26 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Ya te han dado 5 bofetones en la cara ¿hasta cuándo vas a seguir?



Ahora entra el que no tiene mejor forma que atacar que meterse con la nacionalidad de la mujer.


----------



## sisar_vidal (26 Nov 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Ahora entra el que no tiene mejor forma que atacar que meterse con la nacionalidad de la mujer.



RACHISTA!


----------



## OBDC (26 Nov 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Que sí, hijo mío, que los paquis hacen cola delante de tu oficina para que les des consejos de actitud y motivación con que abrir su tienda guarra. Gracias a ellos supongo que han aguantado 5 o 10 años con sus negocios.
> 
> ¿Cómo se llama tu empresa? ¿Coaching Paco?
> 
> Mucho máster tendrás -como si fueras el único-, pero si no te das cuenta siquiera de que una frutería no es Tesla, me parece que te han estafado.



Si, justo te voy a dar a ti el nombre de mis empresas...
El día que pagues de IRPF 100K me avisas y hablamos, que seguro que a tí te da devolución, pero por lástima.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Scire (26 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> RACHISTA!



Dile a Javi que te contrate a ti


OBDC dijo:


> Si, justo te voy a dar a ti el nombre de mis empresas...
> El día que pagues de IRPF 100K me avisas y hablamos, que seguro que a tí te da devolución, pero por lástima.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Felicidades, ahora te bajas al mundo y le explicas a los paquis lo de la actitud y demás.


----------



## OBDC (26 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> RACHISTA!



Este es el barrendero enchufado que limpia las aceras de las tiendas de chinos, pakistaníes y demás, los tiene a todos controlados, incluso algunos que yo ni me había dado cuenta que estaban metidos en el abrir tiendas 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (26 Nov 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Dile a Javi que te contrate a ti
> 
> 
> Felicidades, ahora te bajas al mundo y le explicas a los paquis lo de la actitud y demás.



Corre que están dando subvenciones a los que les falta un cromosoma.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Viviendo Digno (26 Nov 2021)

Da igual cuando vengas, este hilo siempre está arriba


----------



## Scire (26 Nov 2021)

De toda la vida han existido pequeños negocios, hasta hace pocas décadas llevados por casi analfabetos, que se ganaban la vida moderadamente bien, sin ninguna necesidad ampliar su negocio, porque ya estaban contentos con lo que ganaban.
Cuántos casos hay por ahí de negocios modestos, pero a su modo exitosos, que han arruinado consejos de amigos muy expertos e hijos con la carrera de ADE y sus másters.

Me parece que estáis machacando a Javiwell porque no es el modelo de emprendedor que se enseña en las universidad -buen sitio para aprender-, sino por ser un empresario Paco con una sencilla frutería.

Si consigue sacarle 3000 euros al mes como se ha propuesto, excelente. Si lo conseguirá o no, ya no lo sé.
Yo no le deseo ningún mal ni me voy a mofar de él solo por intentarlo, como muchos en este hilo, a quienes leer produce arcadas, la verdad.


----------



## OBDC (26 Nov 2021)

Scire dijo:


> De toda la vida han existido pequeños negocios, hasta hace pocas décadas llevados por casi analfabetos, que se ganaban la vida moderadamente bien, sin ninguna necesidad ampliar su negocio, porque ya estaban contentos con lo que ganaban.
> Cuántos casos hay por ahí de negocios modestos, pero a su modo exitosos, que han arruinado consejos de amigos muy expertos e hijos con la carrera de ADE y sus másters.
> 
> Me parece que estáis machacando a Javiwell porque no es el modelo de emprendedor que se enseña en las universidad -buen sitio para aprender-, sino por ser un empresario Paco con una sencilla frutería.
> ...



Confundes la velocidad con el tocino.
El conocimiento formal es importante pero lo más importante en un emprendedor es la actitud. Por eso gente casi analfabeta saca adelante negocios pequeños o muy grandes.
Conocimiento sin actitud es fracaso.
Actitud sin conocimiento es más difícil el camino.
Actitud con conocimiento es éxito.
Además agrego que el conocimiento no tiene porqué dar aptitudes, y las aptitudes no tienen porque venir del conocimiento, que es el caso de Javito, aunque la mujer tiene la actitud más que correcta pero a él le falta. A la mujer se la ve con garra, aunque comete el error de confiar en Javito que no tiene la más mínima aptitud de negociación (hubiera sido necesaria en la negociación del contrato), solo tiene buenas aptitudes para el manejo de la calculadora financiera, que al final no es dirigir y orientar el negocio; es procesar lo ya ocurrido.

Por eso mi comentario de la actitud que tanto te mofas, pero al final terminas diciendo en concepto lo mismo....se ye nota muy analítico.

Ademas aquí dejo una foto del diploma de tu Master, para que todos lo puedan apreciar.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (26 Nov 2021)

Y tanto que es didáctico, y sin "buenismos" que no existen en el mundo real, sólo de postureo. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Scire (26 Nov 2021)

Claro, montas un negocio con más o menos éxito, te obligan a cerrar el negocio por una pandemia, te dejan al borde del colapso y luego aparece un fondo de inversión regado con dinero del BCE a quedarse con el fruto de tu esfuerzo con ese dinero que al fondo le han regalado y que luego te comerá la inflación...
Por ahí llevamos la discusión a extremos por las que ya no sirve de nada discutir...

Insisto: Javiwell o su mujer han cogido un negocio pequeño y tradicional, de los que hasta hace pocos años podía vivir perfectamente una familia sin necesidad de tener un máster ni una carrera. Bien llevado le puede sacar un dinero para vivir razonablemente cómodo.
Que tal vez ha cometido errores, en eso estoy de acuerdo. Que quizás el negocio se hunda, puede. Yo espero que no.

Pero, vuelvo a decir, venir aquí a abanicar el hilo con el máster, como si la frutería de barrio fuera la nueva promesa de Silicon Valley, pues no.

¿Paquismo que se acerque un vendehumos a un pequeño empresario, tendero o lo que sea, le embauque con cantos de sirena para hacer esto o lo otro, le lama la oreja y lo empuje a cometer errores? Muchos.
Hijos que cogen el pequeño negocio del padre, que le da un dinero estable, y arruinarlo aplicando los sabios conocimientos adquiridos en la universidad. Más todavía.

El hilo es didáctico, desde luego, pero que hay muchos imbéciles que solo vienen a insultar y a desear el mal ajeno, eso también es un hecho.


----------



## Scire (26 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Confundes la velocidad con el tocino.
> El conocimiento formal es importante pero lo más importante en un emprendedor es la actitud. Por eso gente casi analfabeta saca adelante negocios pequeños o muy grandes.
> Conocimiento sin actitud es fracaso.
> Actitud sin conocimiento es más difícil el camino.
> ...



A ver, bobo, actitud hay que tenerlo en todo en esta vida, para montar un negocio o para ascender en el trabajo o colocarte de liberado sindical.

Trabájate otras obviedades para cursillos de coach. ¿Eso te enseñaron en el máster?

A la mujer que se le ve con garra, que es la que lleva el negocio, y ni Javito, se la está insultando por ser peruana. Lo mejor que se ha dicho de ella es que menos mal que no le ha puesto una viogen.


----------



## OBDC (26 Nov 2021)

Scire dijo:


> A ver, bobo, actitud hay que tenerlo en todo en esta vida, para montar un negocio o para ascender en el trabajo o colocarte de liberado sindical.
> 
> Trabájate otras obviedades para cursillos de coach. ¿Eso te enseñaron en el máster?
> 
> A la mujer que se le ve con garra, que es la que lleva el negocio, y ni Javito, se la está insultando por ser peruana. Lo mejor que se ha dicho de ella es que menos mal que no le ha puesto una viogen.



Bobo....... ni mi sobrina de 6 años se le ocurre insultar a alguien con ese adjetivo, se quedarían todos mirándola como pensando "¿que dijo?"
Venga, va, te doy tu coaching diario: corre por tu paguita por la falta de cromosoma, pero insiste que seguro consigues la de oligofrénico.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Scire (26 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Bobo....... ni mi sobrina de 6 años se le ocurre insultar a alguien con ese adjetivo, se quedarían todos mirándola como pensando "¿que dijo?"
> Venga, va, te doy tu coaching diario: corre por tu paguita por la falta de cromosoma, pero insiste que seguro consigues la de oligofrénico.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Te hare caso, coach Paco, y le echaré actitud a ver si me dan paguita.


----------



## OBDC (26 Nov 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Te hare caso, coach Paco, y le echaré actitud a ver si me dan paguita.



Eso, pero cámbiate antes las bragas, que llevarlas cagadas es excesivo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (26 Nov 2021)

Así es @Scire el que ve los toros desde la barrera viene cargado de consejos, siempre sabe más que el torero y le parece mal el toro... pero le encantaría lucirse en el ruedo y no tiene cojones.

Por cierto, el negocio va bien


----------



## OBDC (27 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Así es @Scire el que ve los toros desde la barrera viene cargado de consejos, siempre sabe más que el torero y le parece mal el toro... pero le encantaría lucirse en el ruedo y no tiene cojones.
> 
> Por cierto, el negocio va bien



Vaya, pensaba que habías abierto el hilo pidiendo consejos y estarías agradecido de todos los que te aportaron.....o era para lucir que te habías hecho empresario?
Hay que ver, como finalmente todo charlatán termina demostrando su intención real....aunque obviamente ya lo habías demostrado no escuchando ni uno solo. Como por ahí arriba alguien dijo, la decisión ya estaba tomada y la excusa para disimular el ego hinchado al contarlo, era pedir consejo. 
Lo que nunca consideraste es que te dijeran que no era buena idea como estaba planteado, lo que no permitió seguir con el globo lleno de humo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (27 Nov 2021)

En realidad ninguna, contando con tus consejos, todo el equipo de abogados, fiscalistas, ingenieros, todo el capital de Wolkswagen, los lobbies, el valor de marca, la logística, la financiera del grupo la presencia internacional de Wolkswagen... están más o menos a pre con la fruteria de mi muhe 

Gracias amigo economista


----------



## javiwell (27 Nov 2021)

Por fin tenemos el cambio de titularidad de la licencia de ultramarinos del negocio.

Este consejo que voy a lanzar a continuación es una chorrada importantisima:

Antes de iniciar ningún trámite para comprar un negocio como autónomo, hazte la firma digital personal en Hacienda.

No es obligatorio ni imprescindible pero ahorra muchísimo tiempo, desplazamientos y citas con funcionarios.

Para cambiar la titularidad de la licencia, con la firma digital, te metes en la web de tu ayuntamiento, accedes identificándote y descargas un documento para ir al banco y pagar una tasa municipal. Luego haces una solicitud escrita y adjuntas desde tu ordenador:

Contrato de compra del traspaso
Contrato de alquiler
Antigua licencia
Justificante bancario del pago de la tasa


Si hay algo que falte en el trámite o un error en un contrato o algo, los funcionarios te llaman por teléfono para que lo subsanes.

En nuestro caso tardaron un par de meses pero puede tardar hasta 6 creo.


----------



## javiwell (27 Nov 2021)

Lo sabía, tengo poder de representación en una SA. En este caso el consejo tiene que hacer un poder en el notario y luego vas con el poder a hacienda y pagas la tasa.

Pero tampoco es muy caro no se si 15 euros o así


----------



## javiwell (27 Nov 2021)

30 euros es poco en relación a todos los desplazamientos, aparcamientos, tiempos de espera para conseguir cita, pérdidas pecuniarias asociadas a esas mierdas de trámites de inicio de actividad, de presentación de modelos trimestrales, en hacienda, declaraciones de la renta, pago de multas, padrón municipal, domiciliación de recibos municipales de ibi, iae


Pero nada, tu al trámite tradicional por ventanilla que 30 euros es muy caro. Se nota que no necesitas hacer muchos trámites en general


----------



## javiwell (27 Nov 2021)

No todo el mundo está obligado a presentar las cosas con firma electrónica en la AEAT solo determinados sujetos pasivos.

Ahí va, texto de la AEAT:



Los modelos 01, 04, 06 (sólo gestores administrativos e ITV electrónica), 030, 036, 037, 043, 044, 045, 140, 145, 146, 147, 150, 247, 362, 363, 503, 600, 610, 615, 620, 630, 650, 651, 655 y 777 se pueden cumplimentar en la página web de la AEAT, en el apartado “Modelos y formularios”, imprimir en papel y presentar en las oficinas de la AEAT, y siempre que no se refieran a obligados a presentar por Internet con certificado electrónico.

Estos son los únicos obligados a tener firma digital:

Las personas jurídicas.

Quienes ejerzan una actividad profesional con colegiación obligatoria. Para los trámites que se realicen con la Administración Pública.

Quienes representen a alguien obligado a relacionarse electrónicamente con la Administración.

Los empleados de las Administraciones Públicas. Para los trámites que realicen en condición de empleado público.

Entonces las personas físicas en régimen de autonomo no colegiadas no tiene por qué tener un certificado digital si no quieren.


Vaya listo de los cojones que eres


----------



## javiwell (27 Nov 2021)

Al contrario, yo soy el que ha recomendado hacerse la firma digital y el que ha explicado como utilizarla para un cambio de titularidad de licencia municipal.

Tu sin embargo eres el que dice es muy cara, para luego decir que todo el mundo n esta obligado a tenerla y por último rematar acusando a los demás de ir a las ventanillas con papel. Como un puto niño de 2 años

Que parece que estás apollardado hoy


----------



## OBDC (27 Nov 2021)

Hey, el que tiene la polla más grande soy yo

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Hadelbosc (27 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Gracias por tu comentario constructivo.
> 
> Es una línea de negocio que no sabría cómo gestionar, primero tendría que aprender el funcionamiento dentro de una empresa dedicada a eso para entenderlo bien
> 
> ...



La idea de las cajas está bastante bien.

A ver... ¿cómo podrías aplicarlo en la frutería? Bueno, con la gente mayor lo descarto porque son de costumbres. Pero... ¿y gente más joven? Creo que un servicio de ese tipo podría atraer a nuevo público, y eso es lo que necesitan los negocios tradicionales de to la vida, "innovar" un poco, o un mucho.

Seguro que hay gente en tu ciudad dispuesta a pagar porque le lleven una caja de x kilos de buenas verduras a la semana, cada 15 días, al mes..., o ya no porque se la lleven, sino porque se la preparen.
Ya te digo, yo ese servicio lo veo bastante bien y quiero probarlo, hay personas que no queremos hacer cola para comprar ni rallarnos la cabeza con qué productos y cantidades elegir, etc etc. Si a mi me envían o me tienen lista para recoger una caja de verduras básicas como la de la web que ha compartido @alb. cada 15 o 30 días, te aseguro que me facilitan muuucho la vida.

Y no se trata de pensar en qué recursos financieros o humanos necesitas, aterricemos, se trata de ver cómo puedes adaptar la idea a tu negocio sin que te cueste nada o prácticamente nada, hay que echarle creatividad al asunto. 
Te creas unos flyers atractivos dirigidos a un público más joven, con un mensaje acorde y todo eso, y los pones en negocios de la zona que puedan frecuentar esas personas, o si ya quieres hacerlo 100% gratis, pues te abres una cuenta en alguna red social, instagram por ejemplo, subes buenas fotos de tus productos, te haces conocer en la zona (hay que aprender a usar la plataforma para sacarle partido),y promocionas el servicio de las cajas haciendo por ejemplo un concurso y regalando una.


No sé, ideas que me han venido, pero lo que está claro es que en los negocios hay que buscar la forma de ser creativos.

Te deseo lo mejor


----------



## javiwell (28 Nov 2021)

Hadelbosc dijo:


> La idea de las cajas está bastante bien.
> 
> A ver... ¿cómo podrías aplicarlo en la frutería? Bueno, con la gente mayor lo descarto porque son de costumbres. Pero... ¿y gente más joven? Creo que un servicio de ese tipo podría atraer a nuevo público, y eso es lo que necesitan los negocios tradicionales de to la vida, "innovar" un poco, o un mucho.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que funcionaría bien hacer una caja de 4 kg y ofrecer una suscripción a la caja ofreciendo un precio un poco mejor al cliente a modo de fidelización.

Podríamos hacerlo con los recursos actuales y llevarlo a domicilio en un radio de unos 500 metros andando con un carrito.

Creo que el medio ideal para conseguir clientes sería la propia tienda por la que circulan decenas de jóvenes todos los días y el boca a boca.

Tendría que ser una caja de básicos que a la gente no le importe tanto elegir como patata, cebolla, pimiento, plátano, pera, kiwi o manzana y luego añadir algo atractivo a la caja como frutos secos, mango, fresas arándanos, higos... alguno de esos, quizá una fruta sorpresa de más de 5 euros el kg, que este todo en perfecto estado de revista.

Si de esa forma logras 15 suscripciones y la gente está muy contenta, ya se vería lo de usar medios digitales pero todo tiene que ser dirigido hacia un cliente muy local


----------



## Hadelbosc (28 Nov 2021)

Pues si ya pasan jóvenes por ahí mejor que mejor, de hecho podéis preguntarles a vuestros propios clientes qué les parece la idea y si les interesaría algo así, podríais saber qué productos preferirían en una caja de ese tipo y cuáles no, y también ver qué suelen comprar ellos. Validar la idea ahí es muy sencillo. También así para saber si preferirían recogerlo listo en tienda o envío a domicilio.

Poder hablar a diario con los clientes es oro para un negocio.

Y sí, si puedes hacerlo todo desde el propio negocio de lujo, yo he metido las redes sociales por dar ideas, pero siempre pensando en los locales, tampoco es necesario.

Una caja de ese tipo de cosas básicas: tomate, pimiento, cebolla, patata, alguna fruta y algunos extra que varíen según caja para zorprender.

Lo veo buen plan que no requiere nada de inversión, solo ganas.

Ya nos cuentas si te animas.


----------



## Salchichonio (28 Nov 2021)

Hadelbosc dijo:


> Pues si ya pasan jóvenes por ahí mejor que mejor, de hecho podéis preguntarles a vuestros propios clientes qué les parece la idea y si les interesaría algo así, podríais saber qué productos preferirían en una caja de ese tipo y cuáles no, y también ver qué suelen comprar ellos. Validar la idea ahí es muy sencillo. También así para saber si preferirían recogerlo listo en tienda o envío a domicilio.
> 
> Poder hablar a diario con los clientes es oro para un negocio.
> 
> ...



Me intriga el cómo piensa repartir a domicilio si dice que poner a su mujer a trabajar más horas es demasiado esfuerzo


----------



## OBDC (28 Nov 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Me intriga el cómo piensa repartir a domicilio si dice que poner a su mujer a trabajar más horas es demasiado esfuerzo



No hacer demasiado esfuerzo y autónomo en una misma frase es incongruente.
Contrataran a GLOVO seguramente para el reparto...que en una semana le ofrece el mismo servicio a todas las fruterías de la ciudad.
Sigo pensando que estos chicos tienen un problema de actitud.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Henry Hill (28 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Confundes la velocidad con el tocino.
> El conocimiento formal es importante pero lo más importante en un emprendedor es la actitud. Por eso gente casi analfabeta saca adelante negocios pequeños o muy grandes.
> Conocimiento sin actitud es fracaso.
> Actitud sin conocimiento es más difícil el camino.
> ...



Eres un flipado de tres pares de cojones


----------



## javiwell (28 Nov 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Me intriga el cómo piensa repartir a domicilio si dice que poner a su mujer a trabajar más horas es demasiado esfuerzo



En las horas en las que están dos en la tienda, puede repartir una y la otra atender.

Digamos entre las 11 y las 13h podría haber repartos, no necesariamente todos los días de la semana


----------



## Salchichonio (29 Nov 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> En las horas en las que están dos en la tienda, puede repartir una y la otra atender.
> 
> Digamos entre las 11 y las 13h podría haber repartos, no necesariamente todos los días de la semana



Buzonea en lanzona pija de tu municipio.


----------



## adal86 (29 Nov 2021)

Todavía sigue coleteando este hilo por aquí... Va para hilo mítico.

Al tal javiwell dentro de 10 años, de seguir con la frutería, no lo va a reconocer ni la madre que lo parió, y no precisamente porque su carácter adolecerá de la arrogancia del millonario...


----------



## OBDC (29 Nov 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Todavía sigue coleteando este hilo por aquí... Va para hilo mítico.
> 
> Al tal javiwell dentro de 10 años, de seguir con la frutería, no lo va a reconocer ni la madre que lo parió, y no precisamente porque su carácter adolecerá de la arrogancia del millonario...





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (30 Nov 2021)

Esperamos datos de noviembre...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (30 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Esperamos datos de noviembre...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



El 30 por ciento de su profit va a venir de los polvorones y cupones.


----------



## OBDC (1 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> El 30 por ciento de su profit va a venir de los polvorones y cupones.



Creo que ya entró en la ecuación del excel la fibra del hogar y se le asignó la columna de "prescindible".
Hace días que no se le ve el pelo.
Lo curioso de este hilo es que el que buscaba consejo creyó que lo troleaban y como ya tenía decidida su compra en esa premisa tiró para delante. No hay nada peor que desconocer hasta que punto se es ignorante. La arrogancia típica de la juventud en la que todos somos ciegos y se aprende por tropezar con la piedra y no porque el ciego que va adelante que ya dejo su marca de sangre en la misma te avisa donde está por experiencia. Lo típico de "Yo, yo, yo, yo y yo solo soy más listo que todos y de un bocado me comeré el mundo". Espero que este máster le sirva a Javito, aunque a la mujer lamentablemente no le implicara nada más que no la dejen "inventar" nada más en su vida y la metan en la casa a cuidar a los niños.

En un plato de huevos con beicon, el cerdo está “comprometido”, mientras que la gallina sólo esta “implicada”


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (1 Dic 2021)

Como acaba noviembre? Resumen? Se comenta que la bigotuda está echando más horas que el sereno?


----------



## javiwell (1 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Como acaba noviembre? Resumen? Se comenta que la bigotuda está echando más horas que el sereno?



Aún no tengo toda la documentación pero saldra un resultado muy parecido a octubre.

Sacaremos como 2 o 3 puntos porcentuales más de margen sobre venta con unas ventas mensuales unos 400 euros menores que el mes pasado. Gastos fijos los mismos.

Creo que ganaremos un poquito más que en octubre pero no lo sé, tengo que ver las facturas que me falte sumar.

Trabajar trabaja las mismas 8 horas al día. Solo tiene algunas tareas adicionales como ir a por refrescos al hiper o fotografiar y guardar documentos pero lo compagina perfectamente al tener a una empleada.


----------



## OBDC (1 Dic 2021)

Buen resultado considerando los planes de los artículos navideños. Caída libre del producto principal sin duda...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## asiqué (1 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo creo que funcionaría bien hacer una caja de 4 kg y ofrecer una suscripción a la caja ofreciendo un precio un poco mejor al cliente a modo de fidelización.
> 
> Podríamos hacerlo con los recursos actuales y llevarlo a domicilio en un radio de unos 500 metros andando con un carrito.
> 
> ...



Te doy un truco.
Si haces ese reparto manten el mismo precio pero poniendo un eslogan tipo;
Reparto ecologico de tu tienda de proximidad.
Si algo viene en plastico (la red de las patatas) tu las quitas y como mucho lo pones en bolsas de papel


----------



## Hadelbosc (1 Dic 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> Te doy un truco.
> Si haces ese reparto manten el mismo precio pero poniendo un eslogan tipo;
> Reparto ecologico de tu tienda de proximidad.
> Si algo viene en plastico (la red de las patatas) tu las quitas y como mucho lo pones en bolsas de papel



hombre si dice reparto ecológico tiene que ser verdad, los productos tienen que ser ecológicos


----------



## asiqué (1 Dic 2021)

Hadelbosc dijo:


> hombre si dice reparto ecológico tiene que ser verdad, los productos tienen que ser ecológicos



no no.
Reparto no producto.
El reparto se hace ecologico.
Ustec no me ha entendido.
La publicidad tiene que ser ambigua.
Reparto ecologico de su tienda del barrio no es reparto de productos - ecologicos -


----------



## Hadelbosc (1 Dic 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> no no.
> Reparto no producto.
> El reparto se hace ecologico.
> Ustec no me ha entendido.
> ...



jajaja bueno... sí, pero la publicidad no puede ser engañosa


----------



## Bresser (1 Dic 2021)

Hadelbosc dijo:


> jajaja bueno... sí, pero la publicidad no puede ser engañosa



No engana, el reparto es ecologico, lo haria sobre 500 metros de la fruteria y andando.... no veo que sea enganosa.
un saludo


----------



## asiqué (1 Dic 2021)

Hadelbosc dijo:


> jajaja bueno... sí, pero la publicidad no puede ser engañosa



nadie engaña! es ambiguo.


----------



## peterr (1 Dic 2021)

Claro que no tiene que ver, la responsabilidad no es la misma.


----------



## javiwell (1 Dic 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> no no.
> Reparto no producto.
> El reparto se hace ecologico.
> Ustec no me ha entendido.
> ...



Delivery ecológico de healthy food

Frente a....


Reparto ecológico de graneles del país


----------



## cohynetes (1 Dic 2021)

en caida libre


----------



## javiwell (1 Dic 2021)

El efecto de los productos navideños en el resultado no se va a dejar notar hasta diciembre porque no estoy considerando variación de existencias en esta cuenta al no hacer inventario cada mes.

Para muchos de estos productos se hace una sola compra y se aprovisiona para el mes entero, no nos traen cada día 1 kg

A modo de ejemplo, tenemos ahora mismo en la tienda 20 kg exactos de polvorones Felipe II en 4 cajas. Nos cuestan 26 euros el kg y vendemos a 34 euros el kg. Durante noviembre habremos vendido unos 10kg (segunda mitad de noviembre), de esto se vende entre 1 y 2 kg al día. Estos 20 kg de existencias que hay hoy en la tienda son gastos imputados en noviembre de (520 euros) que generarán ingresos imputados en diciembre (680 euros).

Aún así, sin considerar variación de existencias, saldrá un resultado parecido a octubre, es decir un resultado bueno y con la tienda muy bien aprovisionada de cosas caras ya pagadas a punto de ser vendidas (frutos secos, polvorones, mazapanes, fruta escarchada...)

Ah hemos añadido la típica estantería de Doritos, 3D, Rufles y demás mierdas porque no hay muchas opciones cerca de la zona para comprar estas marranadas, ya veremos que tal. Nos han traido la estantería y 5 cajas con bolsas de patatas, nos han cobrado 3 cajas, las otras dos cajas son margen para nosotros, en el momento que queramos retirarnos de eso, nos recompran todas las bolsas de patatas no vendidas y se lo llevan todo, incluso si caducaran sin venderse lo recomprarían (porque no caduca claro)


----------



## cohynetes (1 Dic 2021)

Menudo margen de mierda los mantecados,la encurtidos en caída libre


----------



## javiwell (1 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Menudo margen de mierda los mantecados,la encurtidos en caída libre



Así es, estos mantecados los encuentras en otras tiendas de la zona a 36 euros el kg, nosotros somos los que los ponemos más baratos y los que movemos más mercancía. A un producto de 26 euros el kg no se le puede sacar un 50%, no lo vendes. Ah, los que vienen a por polvorones, también se llevan naranjas y patatas


----------



## cohynetes (1 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Así es, estos mantecados los encuentras en otras tiendas de la zona a 36 euros el kg, nosotros somos los que los ponemos más baratos y los que movemos más mercancía. A un producto de 26 euros el kg no se le puede sacar un 50%, no lo vendes. Ah, los que vienen a por polvorones, también se llevan naranjas y patatas



Pero que mercancía vas a mover? Que paleto compra polvorones en una frutería y no va a una panadería?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Dic 2021)

Esta movida siempre está en primera página


----------



## javiwell (1 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pero que mercancía vas a mover? Que paleto compra polvorones en una frutería y no va a una panadería?



Pues pasó el otro día tu padre y se llevó un par de kg


----------



## OBDC (1 Dic 2021)

Bresser dijo:


> No engana, el reparto es ecologico, lo haria sobre 500 metros de la fruteria y andando.... no veo que sea enganosa.
> un saludo



Espero que en el camino nadie se tire una flatulencia, que contamina y destruye la capa de ozono....
Por último sería lo máximo poner una foto de la asperger en la camiseta y en un cartel grande en la fachada.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## peterr (1 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El efecto de los productos navideños en el resultado no se va a dejar notar hasta diciembre porque no estoy considerando variación de existencias en esta cuenta al no hacer inventario cada mes.
> 
> Para muchos de estos productos se hace una sola compra y se aprovisiona para el mes entero, no nos traen cada día 1 kg
> 
> ...



No está mal la opción de vender otros productos que no sean fruta, pero es arriesgado en cuanto a la imagen del negocio.
Personalmente no vería con agrado que en la frutería en la que compro, de repente vendieran polvorones y doritos, no me parecería serio.


----------



## javiwell (1 Dic 2021)

peterr dijo:


> No está mal la opción de vender otros productos que no sean fruta, pero es arriesgado en cuanto a la imagen del negocio.
> Personalmente no vería con agrado que en la frutería en la que compro, de repente vendieran polvorones y doritos, no me parecería serio.



Los polvorones son una tradición de la tienda aclamada y refrendad por nuestros clientes

Lo de las patatas es un recurso, para alguien que venía con un niño o que venía a por una cerveza y las pilla para ver la serie o porque va a hacer unas copas en casa y quiere poner esas mierdas para los amigos...

Ocupa muy poco espacio en la tienda como 20 cm cuadrados por un metro de alto, es decir no quita protagonismo al producto estrella.

Muchas fruterías de la cadena lo tienen y les funciona bien.

Entiendo que tú personalmente lo veas con agrado pero en general a nuestros clientes no les molesta y a algunos les gusta... eso es lo importante, el resultado, darle la razón a los que te están pidiendo para comprar


----------



## cohynetes (1 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues pasó el otro día tu padre y se llevó un par de kg





javiwell dijo:


> Los polvorones son una tradición de la tienda aclamada y refrendad por nuestros clientes
> 
> Lo de las patatas es un recurso, para alguien que venía con un niño o que venía a por una cerveza y las pilla para ver la serie o porque va a hacer unas copas en casa y quiere poner esas mierdas para los amigos...
> 
> ...



Seguro que al panadero de la calle le sienta genial el intrusismo laboral que está tornando la fruteria-bazar chino


----------



## javiwell (1 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Seguro que al panadero de la calle le sienta genial el intrusismo laboral que está tornando la fruteria-bazar chino



Nos llevamos muy bien con el, estuvo de baja un mes con la panadería cerrada y nos pidió que tuviéramos más pan en la tienda

Nosotros le llevamos fruta con la que hacen mermeladas para sus tartas y también la usan para decorar.

Y los del bar invitan al menú a mi mujer y su empleada y reciben patatas y cebollas de nuestra tienda

... todos nos ayudamos como si viviéramos en un país rico con gente educada y esas cosas


----------



## Salchichonio (1 Dic 2021)

Un autónomo trabajando 8h al día con su negocio recién abierto. Este tío no sabe de qué va la película.

Y vendiendo productos tipo de otros pequeños comercios de la zona.

Suerte


----------



## javiwell (1 Dic 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Un autónomo trabajando 8h al día con su negocio recién abierto. Este tío no sabe de qué va la película.
> 
> Y vendiendo productos tipo de otros pequeños comercios de la zona.
> 
> Suerte



Gracias salchichonio!


----------



## cohynetes (1 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Nos llevamos muy bien con el, estuvo de baja un mes con la panadería cerrada y nos pidió que tuviéramos más pan en la tienda
> 
> Nosotros le llevamos fruta con la que hacen mermeladas para sus tartas y también la usan para decorar.
> 
> ...



La historia que emociono a espilberg


----------



## Salchichonio (1 Dic 2021)

peterr dijo:


> No está mal la opción de vender otros productos que no sean fruta, pero es arriesgado en cuanto a la imagen del negocio.
> Personalmente no vería con agrado que en la frutería en la que compro, de repente vendieran polvorones y doritos, no me parecería serio.



Esto. 

Tener unas bolsas de papas, bien. La típica nevera con bebida fría, ok. 

Pero ir más allá es el rumbo a la indefinición y el badulaque paki de turno.

Es decir, tratan de vender todo tipo de cosas para arañar unnoocobde beneficio


----------



## OBDC (1 Dic 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Esto.
> 
> Tener unas bolsas de papas, bien. La típica nevera con bebida fría, ok.
> 
> ...



Cuando el resto de tiendas del market place de la zona comiencen a ver que le joden facturación por vender cosas que vendían ellos, el mundo de Disney se verá alterado. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (1 Dic 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Esto.
> 
> Tener unas bolsas de papas, bien. La típica nevera con bebida fría, ok.
> 
> ...



A parte de los refrescos y las patatas de bolsa, todo lo demás que vendemos son o bien frutas verduras y hortalizas o bien productos tradicionales regionales o españoles como chorizo, queso o bacalao

Lo más exótico que tenemos son dátiles y mango


----------



## peterr (1 Dic 2021)

El que mucho abarca poco aprieta, dedícate a un segmento de manera profesional. Una frutería es una frutería, no un bazar chino.


----------



## javiwell (2 Dic 2021)

peterr dijo:


> El que mucho abarca poco aprieta, dedícate a un segmento de manera profesional. Una frutería es una frutería, no un bazar chino.



Es una tienda de alimentación, tampoco abarcamos tanto


----------



## javiwell (2 Dic 2021)

Vendidas ayer 4 bolsas de patatas, funciona


----------



## OBDC (2 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Vendidas ayer 4 bolsas de patatas, funciona



Vaya, una frutería vendiendo lo que tiene que vender, no me lo esperaba.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (2 Dic 2021)

Buenos dias familia


----------



## vedecito (2 Dic 2021)

Mucha suerte con este nuevo proyecto!


----------



## OBDC (2 Dic 2021)

Esperemos que con la entrega a domicilio los clientes que antes compraban presencial dejen de hacerlo y se incrementen más los costes operativos para cubrir el gasto de "paseos" para realizar entregas....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Hadelbosc (2 Dic 2021)

una pregunta @javiwell , la frutería que está en una ciudad, pueblo, pueblo muy pequeño...?


----------



## javiwell (2 Dic 2021)

Hadelbosc dijo:


> una pregunta @javiwell , la frutería que está en una ciudad, pueblo, pueblo muy pequeño...?



Ciudad


----------



## Embeleduria (2 Dic 2021)

Miércoles de copa y vende 4 bolsas de patatas chips

Voy corriendo a comprar acciones de matutano


----------



## javiwell (2 Dic 2021)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Miércoles de copa y vende 4 bolsas de patatas chips
> 
> Voy corriendo a comprar acciones de matutano



Si vendieramos 4 bolsas todos los días laborables tenemos la electricidad pagada solo por esa chorrada de poner unas patatas.

Alguno ya se llevaba las manos a la cabeza solo de pensar en la subida de la luz, pues mira que fácilmente se paga la luz con un negocio en marcha.

¿Tu ayer qué vendiste?


----------



## OBDC (2 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si vendieramos 4 bolsas todos los días laborables tenemos la electricidad pagada solo por esa chorrada de poner unas patatas.
> 
> Alguno ya se llevaba las manos a la cabeza solo de pensar en la subida de la luz, pues mira que fácilmente se paga la luz con un negocio en marcha.
> 
> ¿Tu ayer qué vendiste?



El ni idea, pero tú vendes el sudor de tu mujer

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (2 Dic 2021)

El no se qué vendió, pero tu vendes el sudor de tu mujer

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (2 Dic 2021)

Por qué no os montáis vuestro propio foro? Qué cansinos con la puta frutería...


----------



## javiwell (2 Dic 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Por qué no os montáis vuestro propio foro? Qué cansinos con la puta frutería...



Gracias por confiar en nuestro hilo, vuelva pronto


----------



## OBDC (2 Dic 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Por qué no os montáis vuestro propio foro? Qué cansinos con la puta frutería...



No toques los kiwis

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Embeleduria (3 Dic 2021)

4 bolsas de patatas a 1 euro, a un 30% de margen son 1,20 euros al día x 26 días = 31,20€

Según tus datos pagas 70€ de luz al mes

Mientes más que hablas @javiwell 

Luego ya si esto, otro día te explicamos lo del coste oportunidad


----------



## OBDC (3 Dic 2021)

Embeleduria dijo:


> 4 bolsas de patatas a 1 euro, a un 30% de margen son 1,20 euros al día x 26 días = 31,20€
> 
> Según tus datos pagas 70€ de luz al mes
> 
> ...



Hombre, no está mal. Con un ingreso alternativo que acaba de desarrollar, en unos 1000 meses le permitirá recuperar el traspaso.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2021)

Con 1,20 no le da ni para que la "jefa" se tome un café en el bar de enfrente


----------



## javiwell (3 Dic 2021)

Embeleduria dijo:


> 4 bolsas de patatas a 1 euro, a un 30% de margen son 1,20 euros al día x 26 días = 31,20€
> 
> Según tus datos pagas 70€ de luz al mes
> 
> ...



La cuenta es de 4 bolsas de patatas a 1,5 euros a un 40% de margen sobre venta (ya que te traen 5 cajas y te cobran 3).

Eso son 62,40 euros

La luz fueron 70 euros en octubre, que estuvimos a 20 grados de máximas.

Estábamos incurriendo en un coste de oportunidad de 62,40 al mes al no poner la estantería de patatas.


----------



## cohynetes (3 Dic 2021)

cuantos kg de polvorones se vendieron ayer? la otra empleada es sudaca?


----------



## javiwell (3 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> cuantos kg de polvorones se vendieron ayer? la otra empleada es sudaca?



Una señora se llevó 2 kg y luego vendería en torno a 1,5 kg del resto de clientes.

Hoy otra señora le ha pedido 3 kg de mantecados de antequera

Una barbaridad, las familias se reúnen y las matriarcas compran una bestiada de estas cosas. En su tienda de siempre lo compran.

La empleada es una persona educada, respetuosa, trabajadora, honesta y votante de vox como debe ser. No es nada envidiosa, lo que viene siendo una buena persona, no se si conoces a alguna pero te recomiendo que te rodees de ellas para mejorar


----------



## Paisdemierda (4 Dic 2021)

Se hacen mamadas en la trastienda? es un servicio rápido que se puede incorporar sin apenas modificar la estructura de la putería.


----------



## javiwell (4 Dic 2021)

No se anticipan


----------



## javiwell (4 Dic 2021)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Se hacen mamadas en la trastienda? es un servicio rápido que se puede incorporar sin apenas modificar la estructura de la putería.



Ni lo habíamos pensado pero podríamos hacerte un contrato temporal y te alquilamos la trastienda. El preservativo te lo dejamos a 5 euros y las sábanas desechables a 15.

Puedes comer manzanas si tienes hambre


----------



## cohynetes (4 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ni lo habíamos pensado pero podríamos hacerte un contrato temporal y te alquilamos la trastienda. El preservativo te lo dejamos a 5 euros y las sábanas desechables a 15.
> 
> Puedes comer manzanas si tienes hambre



los sabados por la mañana estan las dos charos atendiendo?


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Dic 2021)

Embeleduria dijo:


> 4 bolsas de patatas a 1 euro, a un 30% de margen son 1,20 euros al día x 26 días = 31,20€
> 
> Según tus datos pagas 70€ de luz al mes
> 
> ...




Calla, calla, que son los que mueven más mercancía (polvorones) y ha comprado 20 kg. Otro día hablamos de que la gente vaya por polvorones (26€/kg) y se lleve naranjas (2€/Kg) en vez de que sea al revés. 



javiwell dijo:


> Así es, estos mantecados los encuentras en otras tiendas de la zona a 36 euros el kg, nosotros somos los que los ponemos más baratos y los que movemos más mercancía. A un producto de 26 euros el kg no se le puede sacar un 50%, no lo vendes. Ah, los que vienen a por polvorones, también se llevan naranjas y patatas


----------



## Gorgias (4 Dic 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Calla, calla, que son los que mueven más mercancía (polvorones) y ha comprado 20 kg. Otro día hablamos de que la gente vaya por polvorones (26€/kg) y se lleve naranjas (2€/Kg) en vez de que sea al revés.



Yendo a una frutería, que la gente lleve naranjas entra dentro de lo esperable


----------



## javiwell (4 Dic 2021)

Para eso te tenemos a ti cojones, haz uno y ponlo por aquí para que aprendamos todos. Nosotros estamos ocupados ganando dinero.


----------



## javiwell (4 Dic 2021)

Empieza coño, primero el panorama de la economía mundial, la pandemia y eso, luego nos hablas de la tasa de paro en españa. 

Entonces ya copias el informe del sector agroalimentario del ministerio de agricultura. Por último mencionas los gastos fijos que he mencionado y nos dices los habitantes que viven en el municipio y la edad de la población 

Yo no pierdo el tiempo en esa mierda, ya aprobé la carrera, ahora estoy centrado en la practica


----------



## OBDC (4 Dic 2021)

En la práctica dice....
En la practica de explotar a la muhé que el no ha envuelto ni un polvorón.
A una mujer local no la pone a trabajar en una frutería mientras el va de putas ni de broma (se nota su conocimiento en puterio que sabe hasta los precios que pagan las putas en los prostibulos por los condones)
Por cierto, Javito, donde conociste a tu muhé?
Porque no se te ve muy macho alfa ligón.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Paisdemierda (4 Dic 2021)

Habéis pensado en poner a las fruteras en shorts marcando pezuña (chochai) y con un escote de esos que dejan ver pezón?, "Frutería el entreto" para la puta y el cateto. 
Contra lo de vender putas thailandesas para llevar no tengo nada en contra.


----------



## javiwell (4 Dic 2021)

Posteate un dafo ahí


----------



## cohynetes (4 Dic 2021)

Donde os vais de puente Javito?


----------



## javiwell (4 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Donde os vais de puente Javito?



Madrid y Valencia


----------



## sisar_vidal (5 Dic 2021)

Cómo va Javito? Me tiene en el ignore... Seguro que ahora está haciendo mucha caja siguiendo los consejos de Eladio jajaj


----------



## cohynetes (5 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Cómo va Javito? Me tiene en el ignore... Seguro que ahora está haciendo mucha caja siguiendo los consejos de Eladio jajaj



Pues la trama está perdiendo fuerza pero se abre camino a nuevos multiversos,fórmulas ya muy vistas últimamente: la historia del panadero que con una enfermedad terminal estaba encantado que el frutero vendiese pan.


Luego ya el tema de la frutería que mueve más kg de polvorones de toda la ciudad,vendiendo 3 kg a una yaya ya no sé si es una comedia o en unas semanas sera un drama


----------



## sisar_vidal (5 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pues la trama está perdiendo fuerza pero se abre camino a nuevos multiversos,fórmulas ya muy vistas últimamente: la historia del panadero que con una enfermedad terminal estaba encantado que el frutero vendiese pan.
> 
> 
> Luego ya el tema de la frutería que mueve más kg de polvorones de toda la ciudad,vendiendo 3 kg a una yaya ya no sé si es una comedia o en unas semanas sera un drama



El Amancio Ortega hortofrutícola por lo que veo


----------



## cohynetes (5 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> El Amancio Ortega hortofrutícola por lo que veo



Ahora es un bazar chino,próximamente pilas.
Ya lo han leído por aquí


----------



## sisar_vidal (5 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Ahora es un bazar chino,próximamente pilas.
> Ya lo han leído por aquí



Pero si su padre era el mejor gestor paco de su comarca!!!


----------



## OBDC (5 Dic 2021)

Javito esta haciendo lo que tiene que hacer: montar dentro de su tienda el market place de entrega a domicilio con pedidos web de todos los productos de los comerciantes de la zona. Ya está hablando con Amazon y con Alibaba, que le dijeron que vender jamón en China es muy buen negocio.
Fuera de bromas, que seguro que la cosa no esta para tal, está descubriendo que el techo de facturación de un comercio de cercanías es lo que hay de masa de clientes en un radio de 300 metros de radio, con mucha suerte y si el producto es diferencial puede ampliar a 500 metros de radio siempre y cuando no haya una Avenida que divide zonas (hay que ver lo puñeteras que son las Avenida para el comercio de producto diario). Esta descubriendo que pagó 30k por una clientela que ya está ahí y que era solo poner la red y pillarla y es lo que está haciendo: canibalizando al resto de tiendas de conveniencia en esos 300 metros. Ya veremos que ocurre cuando el panadero bonachón, se ponga a vender bolsas de patatas y conservas y le venda un "corner" a un pakistaní para montar una fruteria en el local que compró al lado de su panadería hace años a un banco para ampliar si necesitaba, de tal forma de retirarse con su enfermedad con una renta más o menos estable.....
Solo le quedará vender bragas de 3 por 5 € y competir con la tienda de la abuela Josefa que vende calcetines, medias y bragas a todas las Charo del barrio.
Su momento de iluminación máximo será cuando pille la mujer marcas de venta por catálogo de cosméticos y ropa de mala calidad, que terminará ahuyentando a la clientela por ponerse pesada con el catologuito de cojones...
Vendrán las reuniones de "amas de casa" los sábados y domingos en su dulce hogar. Por supuesto que tendrá que ayudar en la recepción y no podrá ir de pantuflas, bata y sin ducharse el fin de semana, porque una "empresaria" de su nivel tiene que tener un marido que esté acorde a las circunstancias 
.














Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto.

Post patrocinado por:


----------



## sisar_vidal (5 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Javito esta haciendo lo que tiene que hacer: montar dentro de su tienda el market place de entrega a domicilio con pedidos web de todos los productos de los comerciantes de la zona. Ya está hablando con Amazon y con Alibaba, que le dijeron que vender jamón en China es muy buen negocio.
> Fuera de bromas, que seguro que la cosa no esta para tal, está descubriendo que el techo de facturación de un comercio de cercanías es lo que hay de masa de clientes en un radio de 300 metros de radio, con mucha suerte y si el producto es diferencial puede ampliar a 500 metros de radio siempre y cuando no haya una Avenida que divide zonas (hay que ver lo puñeteras que son las Avenida para el comercio de producto diario). Esta descubriendo que pagó 30k por una clientela que ya está ahí y que era solo poner la red y pillarla y es lo que está haciendo: canibalizando al resto de tiendas de conveniencia en esos 300 metros. Ya veremos que ocurre cuando el panadero bonachón, se ponga a vender bolsas de patatas y conservas y le venda un "corner" a un pakistaní para montar una fruteria en el local que compró al lado de su panadería hace años a un banco para ampliar si necesitaba, de tal forma de retirarse con su enfermedad con una renta más o menos estable.....
> Solo le quedará vender bragas de 3 por 5 € y competir con la tienda de la abuela Josefa que vende calcetines, medias y bragas a todas las Charo del barrio.
> Su momento de iluminación máximo será cuando pille la mujer marcas de venta por catálogo de cosméticos y ropa de mala calidad, que terminará ahuyentando a la clientela por ponerse pesada con el catologuito de cojones...
> ...



No pongas mucho Avon, que todavía lo venden la frutera y la peruchi


----------



## javiwell (5 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pues la trama está perdiendo fuerza pero se abre camino a nuevos multiversos,fórmulas ya muy vistas últimamente: la historia del panadero que con una enfermedad terminal estaba encantado que el frutero vendiese pan.
> 
> 
> Luego ya el tema de la frutería que mueve más kg de polvorones de toda la ciudad,vendiendo 3 kg a una yaya ya no sé si es una comedia o en unas semanas sera un drama



Si no vendemos 100 kg de polvorones estamos muertos joder, muertos!!!!

Un dramón pero habrá higos en el velatorio


----------



## OBDC (5 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si no vendemos 100 kg de polvorones estamos muertos joder, muertos!!!!
> 
> Un dramón pero habrá higos en el velatorio



Que higos de fruta!

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Dic 2021)

Sin duda lo de poner un expositor de venta de patatas fritas ha sido una gran idea. 
Ahora la luz se paga sola.

He estado pensando y podríais lograr ingresos extra si empezais a asar castañas dentro de la tienda.

Podéis vender el cucurucho a 5€.

Y presentarlo como algo estacional.


----------



## OBDC (5 Dic 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Sin duda lo de poner un expositor de venta de patatas fritas ha sido una gran idea.
> Ahora la luz se paga sola.
> 
> He estado pensando y podríais lograr ingresos extra si empezais a asar castañas dentro de la tienda.
> ...



Sin salida de humos y así a pelo? Esperemos que el seguro que tenga cubra negligencias.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Dic 2021)

Serán totalmente ingresos pasivos, no requiere de esfuerzos.

Mientras se pesa la fruta o el cliente busca la cartera la frutera puede echarle un ojo a ver cómo van las castañas.


----------



## OBDC (5 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No pongas mucho Avon, que todavía lo venden la frutera y la peruchi



Seguro que ya es una sub-distribuidora de la mujer del mayorista que será la distribuidora regional 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (5 Dic 2021)

Con un instructivo a color y enlace con QR al YouTube con demostración de uso.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (5 Dic 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 860091
> 
> 
> Serán totalmente ingresos pasivos, no requiere de esfuerzos.
> ...



Esta prohibido, sino le dábamos caña a la castaña asada


----------



## OBDC (5 Dic 2021)

Vaya castaña!

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (6 Dic 2021)

Es que los números darán la misma mierda, los hagas o no....
Cuando haces todo lo que puedes y no gastas un duro ni en agua (calculo de lavarse dis veces las manos y una meada diaria, aportado por el lobo de WS), hacer los números o no, no cambia el resultado.
En esas estamos ya....si ves que las unas entran en rojo, postergar pagos a los proveedores 30 días y duplicas el circulante. Si tienes pérdidas de un 10% y estiras el pago de proveedores 60 días puedes subsistir 8 meses más si el pago equivale al 30% de tu facturacion si administrar bien esa "caja" extra.
Con un poco de suerte huimos al futuro y mantenemos el chiringuito funcionando para poder pagar el crédito 12 meses más, luego ya viene el pufo y la propietaria queda endeudada de por vida....
El de los polvorones va a cobrarle a la pm, total no se necesita hasta dentro de un año y si tal cual cambiaran de proveedor si todavía insiste en cobrar.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## DigitalMarketer (6 Dic 2021)

Podíais comprar una máquina de yogur helado y como ya tenéis la fruta y frutos secos, pues ya tenéis los toppings.

Así le vendéis un heladito a Rogelia y Paqui mientras se deciden si hoy se llevan calabacín o repollo.


----------



## OBDC (6 Dic 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Podíais comprar una máquina de yogur helado y como ya tenéis la fruta y frutos secos, pues ya tenéis los toppings.
> 
> Así le vendéis un heladito a Rogelia y Paqui mientras se deciden si hoy se llevan calabacín o repollo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 861000



No tienen licencia para dar de comer en el sitio....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (6 Dic 2021)

Javi has dejado bien tapados los encurtidos antes de irte de puente?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (6 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No tienen licencia para dar de comer en el sitio....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Entonces pueden poner un letrero encima de las cajas de polvorones que diga "Tenemos Helados Take Away"


----------



## OBDC (6 Dic 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Entonces pueden poner un letrero encima de las cajas de polvorones que diga "Tenemos Helados Take Away"



Correcto, junto con un diccionario de inglés para las Charo premium

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No pongas mucho Avon, que todavía lo venden la frutera y la peruchi



Las peruchis son más de vender Mary Kay


----------



## javiwell (6 Dic 2021)

Estoy de puente toda la semana, tengo los número casi terminados a falta de unas facturas.

Ya los haré cuando me salga de los cojones pero antes quiero leer tu dafo de mierda


----------



## javiwell (6 Dic 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Podíais comprar una máquina de yogur helado y como ya tenéis la fruta y frutos secos, pues ya tenéis los toppings.
> 
> Así le vendéis un heladito a Rogelia y Paqui mientras se deciden si hoy se llevan calabacín o repollo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 861000



En el norte no lo veo pero gracias por la ideica


----------



## OBDC (6 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Estoy de puente toda la semana, tengo los número casi terminados a falta de unas facturas.
> 
> Ya los haré cuando me salga de los cojones pero antes quiero leer tu dafo de mierda



Huy, que vocabulario Javito. Tu madre te va a lavar la boca con lejía.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (7 Dic 2021)

Que tal el puente Javito? Te pelaron la banana? 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (7 Dic 2021)

Javitoooo


----------



## OBDC (7 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Javitoooo



Huyeron con la caja del mes a hacer la ruta 66

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Embeleduria (8 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Huyeron con la caja del mes a hacer la ruta 66
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



No sé, pero si javito y su mujer se han ido de puente toda la semana y han dejado a la empleada, se pueden encontrar cualquier sorpresa a la vuelta

Yo sinceramente, es el primer caso que conozco de alguien que pasa de empleado a autónomo y al mes ya hace vida de magnate

Por lo menos, cuando deban hasta la camisa, que les quiten lo bailado


----------



## Pirro (8 Dic 2021)

Tengo una idea para salvar el negocio.

Usarlo para hacer un reality show como el de la casa de empeños de Detroit pero con la frutería. Podríamos llamarlo Melones&Pepinos, las aventuras y desventuras de una pareja multicultural de barrio que decidió tomar las riendas de su destino y emprender. 

Quitamos a la tamborileta que tengan de dependienta y ponemos a una chortina apretada y politatuada para generar cierta tensión sexual con Javiwell, eso siempre vende. Grabamos con cámara oculta las conversaciones que tengan con el Don Rey de la Fruta, proveedor exclusivo -cuando aparezca ponemos música de El Padrino de fondo- y seguro que entre la menguante clientela hay alguien más o menos salado al que el público le cogería cariño. 

Pongo 50€ para el rodaje del episodio piloto.


----------



## OBDC (8 Dic 2021)

Embeleduria dijo:


> No sé, pero si javito y su mujer se han ido de puente toda la semana y han dejado a la empleada, se pueden encontrar cualquier sorpresa a la vuelta
> 
> Yo sinceramente, es el primer caso que conozco de alguien que pasa de empleado a autónomo y al mes ya hace vida de magnate
> 
> Por lo menos, cuando deban hasta la camisa, que les quiten lo bailado



Por el momento solo deben la frutería, falta el "salto" de deuda a mangante (perdón, quise poner magnate) cuando pillen el Panamera en renting. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (8 Dic 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> Tengo una idea para salvar el negocio.
> 
> Usarlo para hacer un reality show como el de la casa de empeños de Detroit pero con la frutería. Podríamos llamarlo Melones&Pepinos, las aventuras y desventuras de una pareja multicultural de barrio que decidió tomar las riendas de su destino y emprender.
> 
> ...



Ostras, sería un éxito seguro! 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## t_chip (8 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Estoy de puente toda la semana, tengo los número casi terminados a falta de unas facturas.
> 
> Ya los haré cuando me salga de los cojones pero antes quiero leer tu dafo de mierda



Javiwell está empezando a perder los nervios.
Creo que ya vislumbra la ruina por entre los flecos de la cortinilla mosquitera.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sisar_vidal (8 Dic 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> Tengo una idea para salvar el negocio.
> 
> Usarlo para hacer un reality show como el de la casa de empeños de Detroit pero con la frutería. Podríamos llamarlo Melones&Pepinos, las aventuras y desventuras de una pareja multicultural de barrio que decidió tomar las riendas de su destino y emprender.
> 
> ...



Sumale la típica bronca diaria entre Javito y el sobrino tonto de la peruchi, reforzando la figura paterna de nuestro empresario.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (8 Dic 2021)

más q la frutería parece que se haya comprado el foro... cansinos...


----------



## OBDC (8 Dic 2021)

El viaje del puente es la aplicación de lo aprendido en el Santander en el cursillo de 10 horas de "coaching". Refuerzo positivo a su empleada (la muhé) para que cuando vuelva redoble el esfuerzo y venda más motivada por la generosidad del empresario.
Y esta volverá y lo hará, y se pondrá tan pesada con la clientela para forzar compra que a las matriarcas de la zona, que no les gusta que le impongan nada y menos una extranjera pensarán: " ahí te quedas" y no pasarán ni por la acera de la tienda, además de comentarlo en la cafetería y en la panadería del bondadoso panadero que dirá para congraciarse con la clientela y vender patatas fritas de su expositor: "yo lo avisé" agregando un poco de bencina al fuego. 
Solo queda el siguiente paso; meter una pesa de plomo 100grs o 250 grs (segun el articulo) en la balanza para que siempre pese más de lo que toca, no dar ticket y ver si el redondeo de 5 en 5 € cuela y la clientela no se dá cuenta...
Quedan tres telediarios para que salga Javito en los periódicos con una noticia en portada de violencia machista bajo el título de "a golpe de martillo en los dedos gordos del pie le exige que le devuelva al padre lo prestado".


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Paisdemierda (8 Dic 2021)

Este hilo sin fotos de la fruteria y de la mujer a cuatro patas no vale ná.


----------



## t_chip (8 Dic 2021)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Este hilo sin fotos de la fruteria y de la mujer a cuatro patas no vale ná.



Creo que desde que se ha hecho empresaria ya de sexo nada.

Por el stress y eso.

javiwell usa un melón al que le hace un agujero del diámetro de su polla y lo calienta en el microondas.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fuckencia (8 Dic 2021)

Llevo tiempo sin entrar en este hilo 

Un resumen porfa?
Ya van dos meses de rodamiento,se tiene que ver mas o menos co.o va .

Y de paso pregunto al javiwell .
Estos dias abris todos los festivos ?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Dic 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Creo que desde que se ha hecho empresaria ya de sexo nada.
> 
> Por el stress y eso.
> 
> ...







Ahí tienes.


----------



## OBDC (8 Dic 2021)

fuckencia dijo:


> Llevo tiempo sin entrar en este hilo
> 
> Un resumen porfa?
> Ya van dos meses de rodamiento,se tiene que ver mas o menos co.o va .
> ...



Resumen: caídas de ventas en cas un 40% de lo previsto declarado por Javito. Yo me sospecho que la verdad es del 50% y que los beneficios a duras penas equivalen a un SMI.
No han abierto, están de viaje de coaching por Valencia y Madrid. Yo me sospecho que han huido con la caja de estos dos meses y sin pagar a ningún proveedor 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## fuckencia (8 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Resumen: caídas de ventas en cas un 40% de lo previsto declarado por Javito. Yo me sospecho que la verdad es del 50% y que los beneficios a duras penas equivalen a un SMI.
> No han abierto, están de viaje de coaching por Valencia y Madrid. Yo me sospecho que han huido con la caja de estos dos meses y sin pagar a ningún proveedor
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto




es mucha caída , para haber pagado por una cartera de clientes 
a ver si remontan en Navidad y enero con ofertas o algo.

Cerrar en el puente todos los días me parece una temeridad .
porque otros sí abren , y si vas allí un día , pues igual vuelves ...


----------



## Baubens2 (8 Dic 2021)

Que no toque nada es esencial la gente es maniática y si modifica algo puede que dejen de ir


----------



## OBDC (8 Dic 2021)

En lo que se gasta el dinero es en tener mujer con empleada para poder ir a buscar a la larva al colegio....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (8 Dic 2021)

Bueno pues desde Valencia comiendo una paella cojonuda ya nos dio el parte nuestra empleada.

Buena caja el martes, todo en orden. Lunes y miércoles cerramos, jueves, viernes y sábado curra nuestra empleada.

A cambio ella disfrutará de otro puente que lo trabajara mi mujer.


----------



## javiwell (8 Dic 2021)

Tenemos un estilo muy distinto. 

Mira un trabajo sin expectativas de crecimiento salarial, ni aprendizaje profesional y donde además se trabaja todos los sábados y puentes no es atractivo y la gente se va.

Además un trabajador no es un simple recurso, es un ser humano con el que vas a tratar todos los días. Es mucho mejor ser buena persona y relacionarse con buenas personas despidiendo inmediatamente a las personas tóxicas pero quedándote con las buenas y premiandolas.

Tanto para nosotros como para nuestra empleada, ponernos de acuerdo para repartirnos determinados puentes o para librar un sabado al mes nos reporta grandes ventajas a todos y el negocio marcha exactamente igual.

Lo que queremos, tanto nuestra empleada como nosotros, es poder disfrutar de tiempo libre y dinero, esa es la finalidad de todo el trabajo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (8 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> En lo que se gasta el dinero es en tener mujer con empleada para poder ir a buscar a la larva al colegio....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



La larva que será un mestizo grimoso, este hilo cada día es más repulsivo


----------



## OBDC (8 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> La larva que será un mestizo grimoso, este hilo cada día es más repulsivo



Sin embargo amigo, aquí la que tiene huevos es ella. Este es un cantamañanas que se dedica a fardar de lo crack que es, y no hay peor necio que el que no sabe ni lo que no sabe.....y se cree un crack. 
Si fuera un hombre de verdad, estaba ya levantándose a las 5 de la mañana para ir al mercado a conseguir y negociar suministro con otros proveedores para romper el acuerdo con el mayorista que le ha tomado el pelo y lo hubiera puesto fino con el bajón de la facturación enfrentando su error en la negociación. 
Quien lo terminará haciendo será la muhé, ya verás.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (8 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Sin embargo amigo, aquí la que tiene huevos es ella. Este es un cantamañanas que se dedica a fardar de lo crack que es, y no hay peor necio que el que no sabe ni lo que no sabe.....y se cree un crack.
> Si fuera un hombre de verdad, estaba ya levantándose a las 5 de la mañana para ir al mercado a conseguir y negociar suministro con otros proveedores para romper el acuerdo con el mayorista que le ha tomado el pelo y lo hubiera puesto fino con el bajón de la facturación enfrentando su error en la negociación.
> Quien lo terminará haciendo será la muhé, ya verás.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



No, cerrarán, discutirán y el sendero de penosidad continuará.

Tiburón se nace.


----------



## OBDC (8 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No, cerrarán, discutirán y el sendero de penosidad continuará.
> 
> Tiburón se nace.



La discusión entra el 15 de enero cuando la cuesta de enero sea inasumible porque los números entraran en barrena y no se podrá recuperar las pérdidas (estimo 3.000 pavos minimo) en un plazo inferior a 5 meses (600 € por mes), o sea que para poner los números en positivo de vuelta nos pondremos en mayo o en junio por el arrastre de las pérdidas de enero. Vamos a ver si hay sangre en esas venas o solo palabrería grandilocuente de uno y fantasía de otra...y tienen cojones para enfrentar al mayorista.
El cierre no es opción con 20k de deuda por delante no refinanciable y 10k de deuda condonable.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (8 Dic 2021)

Estáis vacunados jabato?


----------



## sisar_vidal (8 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Estáis vacunados jabato?



Habrá dicho lo que le diga su padre, que seguramente le odie.


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Estáis vacunados jabato?



Si


----------



## t_chip (9 Dic 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 863484
> Ver archivo adjunto 863485
> 
> 
> Ahí tienes.



No veo las fotos

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2021)

Bueno, parece que en el borrador de los presupuestos está previsto cargarse los módulos.....vamos a ver si la apuesta basada en esta premisa no termina en drama....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## eL PUERRO (9 Dic 2021)

hOLA tengo un amigo de ELDA que LE están buscando trabajo, el chaval tiene un carácter un poco arisco, pero desgravaría por minusvalía. su madre está desesperada porque deje de inventarse negocios de dropsipin y empiece a trabajar de verdad de una vez.

me vas contando si podeis hacerle hueco. un abrazo y suerte con los melones.


----------



## Chuchus (9 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Bueno, parece que en el borrador de los presupuestos está previsto cargarse los módulos.....vamos a ver si la apuesta basada en esta premisa no termina en drama....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Link?


Si es cierto, es la tumba del PSOE


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2021)

Chuchus dijo:


> Link?
> 
> 
> Si es cierto, es la tumba del PSOE



Dije "parece", no hay más fuente que una filtración que ha trascendido en un hilo del foro. Por otro lado no es nada raro, hablan hace años de hacerlo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## hornblower (9 Dic 2021)

Javi, yo que tú cerraba este hilo y a las moscas que les den. Gracias por aportar


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Dic 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Javi, yo que tú cerraba este hilo y a las moscas que les den. Gracias por aportar



A zampar muchas pollas, el hilo somos nosotros.


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2021)

Hasta blanqueo de capitales de muy dudosa procedencia....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> A zampar muchas pollas, el hilo somos nosotros.



Hay gente que no se entera de por qué esta vivo este hilo....y no es precisamente por historias aburridas y buenistas....


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Embeleduria (9 Dic 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> Tengo una idea para salvar el negocio.
> 
> Usarlo para hacer un reality show como el de la casa de empeños de Detroit pero con la frutería. Podríamos llamarlo Melones&Pepinos, las aventuras y desventuras de una pareja multicultural de barrio que decidió tomar las riendas de su destino y emprender.
> 
> ...



Estas describiendo un hombre en casa


----------



## Embeleduria (9 Dic 2021)

Pa mi que encima le han endosado la larva a la empleada y se han ido Javito y su mujer ellos dos de segunda luna de miel


----------



## OBDC (10 Dic 2021)

La madre seguro....y el padre traga y piensa: - "a este inútil si no lo ayudo no se limpia ni el culo".

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## circodelia2 (10 Dic 2021)

Qué tal todo bien? 
....


----------



## cohynetes (11 Dic 2021)

Javivestas bien?


----------



## OBDC (11 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Javivestas bien?



Esta dándole el curso de coaching a la empleada. Empezó a descubrir los beneficios secundarios de ser empresaurio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Dic 2021)

Que tal la semana Javito? Has metido ya el turrón de suchard?


----------



## OBDC (11 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Que tal la semana Javito? Has metido ya el turrón de suchard?



No metió el turrón pero le metieron un descuadre de caja de 1000 lereles. Esta descubriendo las delicias de tener empleados y tomarse un puente (que luego le compensará)
Ya estamos en el final del hilo, nunca reconocerá públicamente haber comido heno y paja en abundancia y haberse sentido identificado con Platero luego de firmar la exclusividad y desaparecerá sin más que un cambio de nick.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (11 Dic 2021)

Muy bien, muy bien que cuando me voy por ahí de puente al volante no estoy foreando, además me riñe mi mujer si me ve en el hilo de la frutería


----------



## OBDC (11 Dic 2021)

Javito folla?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Dic 2021)

“Le pongo una frutería a la sudaca de mi mujer”


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Dic 2021)

Le ha puesto una frutería a su mujer, podrá meterle el pene digo yo.

Aunque técnicamente, ha sido su padre quien ha puesto la frutería, así que ya sabemos quién perfora.


OBDC dijo:


> Javito folla?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (11 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Le ha puesto una frutería a su mujer, podrá meterle el pene digo yo.
> 
> Aunque técnicamente, ha sido su padre quien ha puesto la frutería, así que ya sabemos quién perfora.



Lo que hace un padre para hacer hombre a un hijo....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (11 Dic 2021)

Javi cuéntanos cual es el vino y el jamón para esta nochebuena en casa?


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo que hace un padre para hacer hombre a un hijo....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Que ingrata es la paternidad


----------



## javiwell (12 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Javi cuéntanos cual es el vino y el jamón para esta nochebuena en casa?



Pues lo haremos en casa de mis padres. La pata de jamon es etiqueta roja no se la marca. Pondrán un crianza rioja, blanco supongo que rueda que les gusta y habrá champagne. Cenaremos un salpicon de rape y langostinos el 24 acompañado con entrantes como anchoas, foie, quesos etc. Para el 25 unos solomillos de ibérico cocinados a baja temperatura con su puré y su cebolla caramelizada y demas.

Nosotros nos haremos cargo de la fruta, los frutos secos y los polvorones.

Seremos 26, todos vacunados y con test serológico previo salvo que haya restricciones de última hora


----------



## cohynetes (12 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues lo haremos en casa de mis padres. La pata de jamon es etiqueta roja no se la marca. Pondrán un crianza rioja, blanco supongo que rueda que les gusta y habrá champagne. Cenaremos un salpicon de rape y langostinos el 24 acompañado con entrantes como anchoas, foie, quesos etc. Para el 25 unos solomillos de ibérico cocinados a baja temperatura con su puré y su cebolla caramelizada y demas.
> 
> Nosotros nos haremos cargo de la fruta, los frutos secos y los polvorones.
> 
> Seremos 26, todos vacunados y con test serológico previo salvo que haya restricciones de última hora



Y para nochevieja?


----------



## javiwell (12 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Y para nochevieja?



Aún no lo hemos pensado, habrá uvas


----------



## Paisdemierda (13 Dic 2021)

Yo creo que cambiando el nombre de la frutería por el de "Perra puta come más fruta" podríais repescar a parte de sector gordifemenino.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (13 Dic 2021)

El hilo que emocionó a nadie


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Dic 2021)

Si postea en el hilo, su mujer lo pone a dormir en el sofá

Ya vemos quien lleva los pantalones en casa de javito

Y encima le va a regalar 30K

Si es que hay calzonazos premium por todas partes


----------



## euromelon (13 Dic 2021)

Pero entonces es pancha la mujer ?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Y para nochevieja?



¿Ya le pagas royalties a @dabuti por usar su foto?


----------



## Pizti (13 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> *Seremos 26, todos vacunados y con test serológico previo salvo que haya restricciones de última hora*



jajajajaja

pero qué me estás contando, nadie es tan imbécil


----------



## Lombroso (13 Dic 2021)

¿Cómo se han dado los números de noviembre?


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (13 Dic 2021)

El traspaso, no el local...


----------



## javiwell (13 Dic 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> ¿Cómo se han dado los números de noviembre?



Muy parecido a octubre, es decir, bien.

No tengo aún todas las facturas pero me hago una idea muy aproximada y ya os digo que el beneficio diferirá 100 euros arriba o abajo con el mes de octubre depende los gastos que me falte conocer con exactitud.

En diciembre estamos notando ya mejores cajas ya son más frecuentes las que se acercan a 800 y ningún día de 550 euros. Ha habido mejores diciembres pero esta muy bien.

Yo creo que la inflación está haciendo que los clientes se corten a veces de elegir fruta cara y se decanten más hacia manzana etc.

La fruta es de lo que más ha subido este año en el ipc


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Le ha puesto una frutería a su mujer, podrá meterle el pene digo yo.
> 
> Aunque técnicamente, ha sido su padre quien ha puesto la frutería, así que ya sabemos quién perfora.



Además de semianalfabeto, eres muy maleducado. Menuda joyita...

No consumirás también gronja, no?


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Dic 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Además mas de semianalfabeto, eres muy maleducado. Menuda joyita...
> 
> No consumirás también gronja, no?



Cómo llevas los cupones?

Suerte Eladio, algún día acertarás algo en tu vida.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Muy parecido a octubre, es decir, bien.
> 
> No tengo aún todas las facturas pero me hago una idea muy aproximada y ya os digo que el beneficio diferirá 100 euros arriba o abajo con el mes de octubre depende los gastos que me falte conocer con exactitud.
> 
> ...



La inflación te aumentará costes pero también te mermará deuda. En tu caso algo beneficioso, considero.

Diciembre lo tienes que partir, no basta con igualar a Octubre que luego del 10 de Enero hasta Semana Santa es todo "territorio comanche".


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Cómo llevas los cupones?
> 
> Suerte Eladio, algún día acertarás algo en tu vida.



La envidia hispanica es algo que debe ser contemplado en cualquier actividad económica. Si metes lotería generas un efecto llamada basado en el "porsiaca"

Décimos, me refiero a décimos. Cupones era lo que repartía tu madre cuando decidió sortear a su hijo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Dic 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La envidia hispanica es algo que debe ser contemplado en cualquier actividad económica. Si metes lotería generas un efecto llamada basado en el "porsiaca"
> 
> Décimos, me refiero a décimos. Cupones era lo que repartía tu madre cuando decidió sortear a su hijo.



Son habas contadas


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Dic 2021)

@sisar_vidal cada dia le veo mas lozano, con mas brio, me pongo a sus pies...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Dic 2021)

Javi y si ponéis un cajero automático para intercambiar euros por bitcoins al lado de la caja registradora?
Pueden ser unos ingresos pasivos interesantes.


----------



## cohynetes (13 Dic 2021)

Javi has vendido algun decimo de navidad?


----------



## circodelia2 (13 Dic 2021)

Tienes almanaques ? 
....


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Dic 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @sisar_vidal cada dia le veo mas lozano, con mas brio, me pongo a sus pies...



Uno está haciendo méritos para ganarse unos BUENOS POLVORONES en navidad


----------



## javiwell (13 Dic 2021)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Tienes almanaques ?
> ....



No sería mala idea vender el calendario zaragozano, con todos los santos y ferias de españa


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Dic 2021)

Además el retrasado habla de deuda como si fuera un banco o una nación, la deuda son 30k jajajjajaj


----------



## asiqué (13 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No sería mala idea vender el calendario zaragozano, con todos los santos y ferias de españa



vender? pues vaya… yo que venia a pedirte un calendario gratix con numeros grandes y propaganda de tu negocio


----------



## javiwell (13 Dic 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> vender? pues vaya… yo que venia a pedirte un calendario gratix con numeros grandes y propaganda de tu negocio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 868951



Una vez que analice concienzudamente el DAFO de mierda de ese tal @Economista, veré si estoy en condiciones de hacer lo que me pide el cuerpo que es obsequiarte con un calendario zaragozano de Mariano Castillo y Ocsiero con la predicción meteorológica no científica, santoral completo y ferias y mercados de España. 

Todo Madmaxista y todo preparacionista deben contar con este almanaque anual con todo lo necesario para la supervivencia, cito de la wiki:

El *Calendario Zaragozano* es una publicación anual española que incluye una predicción meteorológica no científica del tiempo para un año, así como un almanaque. Este pequeño boletín se edita desde el año 1840 por Mariano Castillo y Ocsiero (es la persona que aparece en la portada de la publicación, y que se anuncia como el «Copérnico español»), e incluye esas predicciones. Ya desde las primeras publicaciones se hizo muy popular, sobre todo entre los campesinos.

El contenido del pequeño boletín viene indicado por el subtítulo: «Juicio Universal meteorológico, calendario con los pronósticos del tiempo, santoral completo y ferias y mercados de España». Es frecuente encontrarlo comercializado en librerías y quioscos. El nombre del almanaque es un homenaje al astrónomo español Victoriano Zaragozano y Zapater que en el siglo XVI elaboraba sus propios almanaques.


----------



## javiwell (13 Dic 2021)

Qué interesante, ¿Podrías explicar cómo hace el gobierno para ajustar a la inflación una deuda privada de un traspaso de negocio de un autónomo?

Gracias


----------



## Arthur69 (13 Dic 2021)

[.
¿Tú estás seguro de que tu mujer no está follando en la frutería?.
Con el repartidor de algún proveedor a las 06:00 ....
Con el comercial de la eléctrica.....
Con el marroquí que le vende esos tomates reventones cargados de sulfitos y pesticidas y que decís que son canarios.....
Con el chileno que le consigue las mejores ciruelas.....


----------



## javiwell (13 Dic 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La inflación te aumentará costes pero también te mermará deuda. En tu caso algo beneficioso, considero.
> 
> Diciembre lo tienes que partir, no basta con igualar a Octubre que luego del 10 de Enero hasta Semana Santa es todo "territorio comanche".



La inflación nos afecta tanto en la compra de existencias como en la venta de existencias. El margen unitario es el mismo pero la inflación restringe el presupuesto del consumidor si sus rentas no crecen con la inflación como está pasando. 

Nosotros seguimos llenando las mismas neveras y los mismos kg pero el consumidor se defiende de la inflación eligiendo más a menudo la fruta, verdura y hortaliza barata como manzana, pera, plátano y naranja patata y cebolla y dejando para momentos ocasionales el kiwi, la fresa, la cereza, el aguacate, la piña, el mango, la almendra, los higos.

La inflación amenaza la venta de cereza e impulsa la venta de zanahoria pero... la gente sigue comiendo todos los días y comprando en la misma tienda


----------



## asiqué (13 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Una vez que analice concienzudamente el DAFO de mierda de ese tal @Economista, veré si estoy en condiciones de hacer lo que me pide el cuerpo que es obsequiarte con un calendario zaragozano de Mariano Castillo y Ocsiero con la predicción meteorológica no científica, santoral completo y ferias y mercados de España.
> 
> Todo Madmaxista y todo preparacionista deben contar con este almanaque anual con todo lo necesario para la supervivencia, cito de la wiki:
> 
> ...



menos rollo y mas regalarlo!! y unos aguacates ya que estamos tambien!


----------



## OBDC (13 Dic 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> vender? pues vaya… yo que venia a pedirte un calendario gratix con numeros grandes y propaganda de tu negocio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 868951



Aquí te venden hasta el agua de remojo de las bragas con salpicón de gas de lentejas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (13 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Qué interesante, ¿Podrías explicar cómo hace el gobierno para ajustar a la inflación una deuda privada de un traspaso de negocio de un autónomo?
> 
> Gracias



Con un corralito a tus cuentas de ahorro. Con hacerla impagable alcanza.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (13 Dic 2021)

Javi cuéntame un cuento para dormir está noche como la del panadero que se dio de baja y le levantaste el trabajo


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Dic 2021)

Y cuanto crees que ha subido la fruta en orígen? Absolutamente nada, otra cosa es que a los urbanitas os la metan doblada.


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Dic 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y cuanto crees que ha subido la fruta en orígen? Absolutamente nada, otra cosa es que a los urbanitas os la metan doblada.



Eladio, cada día te superas con una SUBNORMALIDAD ¿El concepto de pesticidas, mano de obra y transporte no te parece intuitivo para con la inflacion en la cadena de valor?

Eres de los foreros más retrasados de este lodazal.


----------



## OBDC (13 Dic 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y cuanto crees que ha subido la fruta en orígen? Absolutamente nada, otra cosa es que a los urbanitas os la metan doblada.



Los mandriles, bonobos y chimpancés la pillan directo del árbol.





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Eladio, cada día te superas con una SUBNORMALIDAD ¿El concepto de pesticidas, mano de obra y transporte no te parece intuitivo para con la inflacion en la cadena de valor?
> 
> Eres de los foreros más retrasados de este lodazal.



El sector primario apenas tiene margen, pero ni los intermediarios perdonan, ni los agricultores cuentan con la suficiente capacidad negociadora.

Vete por los campos y las huertas y preguntas por las subidas de precios. Veras lo que te dicen...


----------



## cohynetes (13 Dic 2021)

Bajad los humos que aquí hemos venido a meternos con javiwell

Abriros vuestra frutería si queréis atención joder


----------



## OBDC (13 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Eladio, cada día te superas con una SUBNORMALIDAD ¿El concepto de pesticidas, mano de obra y transporte no te parece intuitivo para con la inflacion en la cadena de valor?
> 
> Eres de los foreros más retrasados de este lodazal.



Él lo sabe, pero vino a por su dosis diaria de insultos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (13 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Bajad los humos que aquí hemos venido a meternos con javiwell
> 
> Abriros vuestra frutería si queréis atención joder



Buena reflexión, pon orden en el hilo que la peña se dispersa.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Bajad los humos que aquí hemos venido a meternos con javiwell
> 
> Abriros vuestra frutería si queréis atención joder



Aquí hemos venido a por los taraos, desde Javitowell hasta mister empresas


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Él lo sabe, pero vino a por su dosis diaria de insultos.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Hay que tener cojones para soltar las sandeces de Eladio, o pensar que los demás somos gilipollas claro.


----------



## OBDC (13 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Hay que tener cojones para soltar las sandeces de Eladio, o pensar que los demás somos gilipollas claro.



Dale lo que pide, a ver si deja a Javito tener el protagonismo y no se lo quiere quitar. Como le dijo el buen @cohynetes que se abra su hilo con su frutería.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Dic 2021)

Javier esta en value.La estanflación le viene de puta madre. Dudo que la gente deje de comer. 

Javito=puto amo.


----------



## OBDC (13 Dic 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Javier esta en value.La estanflación le viene de puta madre. Dudo que la gente deje de comer.
> 
> Javito=puto amo.



Pues pocos negocios abren y cierran más que las fruterías. En mi barrio, en los 15 años que llevo he visto pasar más de 15 o 20 Javitos y su murga y el final siempre es el mismo contado por el dueño del local: "me quedaron debiendo los últimos 4 meses".
El problema no es que la gente coma, sino que coma suficiente para superar la barrera crítica de generar beneficios con un negocio que se maneja con céntimos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Santolin (13 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Dale lo que pide, a ver si deja a Javito tener el protagonismo y no se lo quiere quitar. Como le dijo el buen @cohynetes que se abra su hilo con su frutería.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Cada vez que entro en este hilo estas siempre mofandote del frutero, comprate una vida amego


----------



## OBDC (13 Dic 2021)

Santolin dijo:


> Cada vez que entro en este hilo estas siempre mofandote del frutero, comprate una vida amego



Y tú a qué entras al hilo? Cuenta.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (13 Dic 2021)

Anoche me desvele y pensé que si algún día se cuelga este cartel en la frutería más famosa de la red javiguay nos lo diría o no...


----------



## OBDC (13 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Anoche me desvele y pensé que si algún día se cuelga este cartel en la frutería más famosa de la red javiguay nos lo diría o no...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 869209



Mantendrá el hilo abierto contando que abre sucursales hasta transformarse en mayorista.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## cohynetes (13 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Mantendrá el hilo abierto contando que abre sucursales hasta transformarse en mayorista.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Demasiado invent,supongo que dira que ha aprobado unas oposiciones y deja el negocio o al menos pescadera en el mercadona


----------



## javiwell (13 Dic 2021)

1.025 pavos de caja hoy


----------



## OBDC (13 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> 1.025 pavos de caja hoy



Por fin un día dentro de las previsiones. 1/75.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Santolin (13 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Mantendrá el hilo abierto contando que abre sucursales hasta transformarse en mayorista.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Eres patético, ya no sólo por tu firma sino por tu TOC con este hilo, sal a la calle un rato


----------



## OBDC (14 Dic 2021)

Santolin dijo:


> Eres patético, ya no sólo por tu firma sino por tu TOC con este hilo, sal a la calle un rato



A ver si logras explicar por qué mierda te importa lo que hago o dejo de hacer. Y no olvides terminar la frase con "no homo", por favor.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## DigitalMarketer (14 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Una vez que analice concienzudamente el DAFO de mierda de ese tal @Economista, veré si estoy en condiciones de hacer lo que me pide el cuerpo que es obsequiarte con un calendario zaragozano de Mariano Castillo y Ocsiero con la predicción meteorológica no científica, santoral completo y ferias y mercados de España.
> 
> Todo Madmaxista y todo preparacionista deben contar con este almanaque anual con todo lo necesario para la supervivencia, cito de la wiki:
> 
> ...



Guárdame 6 para familia y amigos


----------



## javiwell (14 Dic 2021)

Cuando acabes con el DAFO, explicamos a ver cómo ajusta el gobierno una deuda de un traspaso de negocios de un autonomo a la "nueva inflacion" para que rememos "putos gilipollas"

Yo creo que eres un tonto inconmensurable, un tonto insondable.... un tonto oceánico


----------



## javiwell (14 Dic 2021)

Que raro porque contestabas a @Erio-Eleuterio que estaba hablando de la deuda del traspaso de la fruteria.

Además hablabas de las deudas de "la gente" con lo que imagino que no te referías al mercado interbancario con esto ni a las deudas de empresas rescatadas o de empresas públicas ni nada de eso.

Estabas diciendo que todo el mundo es tonto por tener deudas habiendo inflación ya que el gobierno ajustara esas deudas a la nueva inflación.


----------



## javiwell (14 Dic 2021)

Entonces ¿A que deudas bancarias te referías que ajustará el gobierno a la nueva inflación? ¿Como las ajusta el gobierno? ¿ Es un decreto?


----------



## OBDC (14 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Entonces ¿A que deudas bancarias te referías que ajustará el gobierno a la nueva inflación? ¿Como las ajusta el gobierno? ¿ Es un decreto?



Pero alma cándida, quien piensas que paga las deudas bancarias? Los 7 enanitos con su mina de diamantes?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Lombroso (15 Dic 2021)

Creo que a lo que el OP se refiere con que le favorezca la inflación es que si tiene una deuda sin intereses, en tres años "deberá menos" porque esos 20.000 euros habrán perdido valor. A modo de ejemplo: a mis padres la casa en la que viven les costó hace 20 años 7 millones de pesetas. Al margen del boom inmobiliario, ahora eso sería una deuda ridícula teniendo en cuenta el bien adquirido.

Otra cosa es que la deuda sea a dos años y a penas pueda influir en esa mejora, pues considero que puede afectar negativamente al negocio en aspectos como la pérdida de poder adquisitivo por parte del cliente.

Y bueno, a ver si vemos datos concretos


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (15 Dic 2021)

espero que san ludopatrón se cague en la frutería que se ha comprado tu mujer y unifiquéis los 2 hilos más cansinos de burbuja


----------



## euromelon (15 Dic 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> espero que san ludopatrón se cague en la frutería que se ha comprado tu mujer y unifiquéis los 2 hilos más cansinos de burbuja



La mujer la conoció en un burdel?


----------



## javiwell (16 Dic 2021)

Ahí va noviembre. 

Nota 1: En la compra de existencias de noviembre hay compras de unos 400 euros en total de polvorones, fruta escarchada, vinos, mazapanes, bombones que están teniendo salida en diciembre ya que estos productos se aprovisionan para varios días de ventas con lo que el resultado está desvirtuado a la baja al no expresarse variación de existencias (estimo que este efecto sería de unos 200 euros)

Nota 2: Para algunos de los gasto fijos como seguros, luz o agua se indica una cifra estimada.



OctubreNoviembreIngresos16.710,8116.226,41Compra Existencias11.635,6411.431,21Margen Bruto5.075,174.795,20Alquiler450,00450,00Nómina1.344,611.344,61SS a cargo empresa403,38403,38Seguros19,1719,17Autónomos65,0065,00Luz77,1077,10Teléfono7,507,50Agua15,0015,00IRPF53,3353,33Gastos Fijos2.435,092.435,09Resultado después de impuestos2.640,082.360,11Traspaso833,00833,00Resultado - Plazo traspaso1.807,081.527,11


----------



## spica (16 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> OctubreNoviembreIngresos16.710,8116.226,41Compra Existencias11.635,6411.431,21Margen Bruto5.075,174.795,20Alquiler450,00450,00Nómina1.344,611.344,61SS a cargo empresa403,38403,38Seguros19,1719,17Autónomos65,0065,00Luz77,1077,10Teléfono7,507,50Agua15,0015,00IRPF53,3353,33Gastos Fijos2.435,092.435,09Resultado después de impuestos2.640,082.360,11Traspaso833,00833,00Resultado - Plazo traspaso1.807,081.527,11



Ojito han bajado las ventas en un mes que los jubilados han cobrado doble.
Recordad que los pensionistas van al banco el dia 25 a cobrar.


----------



## sisar_vidal (16 Dic 2021)

spica dijo:


> Ojito han bajado las ventas en un mes que los jubilados mhan cobrado doble.



No ha bajado nada porque es todo mentira


----------



## javiwell (16 Dic 2021)

spica dijo:


> Ojito han bajado las ventas en un mes que los jubilados han cobrado doble.
> Recordad que los pensionistas van al banco el dia 25 a cobrar.



Pero se supone que ese mes no les da por comer el doble por haber cobrado unos días antes.

En diciembre estamos viendo cajas habituales por encima de 800 euros diarios.


----------



## road runner (16 Dic 2021)

spica dijo:


> Ojito han bajado las ventas en un mes que los jubilados han cobrado doble.
> Recordad que los pensionistas van al banco el dia 25 a cobrar.



La pensión extra se cobra justo antes de navidad.
Aun no la ha cobrado nadie.


----------



## spica (16 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> La pensión extra se cobra justo antes de navidad.
> Aun no la ha cobrado nadie.




Antes de Navidad la cobrais los funcionarios.


> Actualmente, los pensionistas reciben sus prestaciones de jubilación en *14 pagas,* una cada mes y dos extraordinarias, que *se reciben en los meses de junio y noviembre (alrededor del día 25).*


----------



## lucky starr (16 Dic 2021)

La verdad es que los números son muy justos. Tenéis que conseguir facturar más o vais a cerrar el negocio.

Por cierto, no comentéis que habéis comprado la frutería, eso a los clientes no les gusta. A la gente no le gustan los cambios y son muy envidiosos. 

El típico "antes la fruta era mejor".


----------



## Embeleduria (16 Dic 2021)

Con los números de Noviembre, la empleada ha cobrado más que la mujer de javito


----------



## javiwell (16 Dic 2021)

lucky starr dijo:


> La verdad es que los números son muy justos. Tenéis que conseguir facturar más o vais a cerrar el negocio.
> 
> Por cierto, no comentéis que habéis comprado la frutería, eso a los clientes no les gusta. A la gente no le gustan los cambios y son muy envidiosos.
> 
> El típico "antes la fruta era mejor".



La cifra que se gana mientras se está pagando el traspaso es justa como el smi que ya tenía mi mujer.

Pero la cifra con el traspaso pagado supera con creces los 2.000 euros, y eso con una empleada a tiempo completo en meses flojos de venta.

La meta es buena, por otro lado esperamos un buen resultado en diciembre. Y es una meta a la que se llega en 3 años no como en algunos trabajos que te suben 500 euros al mes cada década.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Dic 2021)

Como va el tema???
despues de 141 paginas ya habra franquiciado el business
no?


----------



## javiwell (16 Dic 2021)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Con los números de Noviembre, la empleada ha cobrado más que la mujer de javito



La empleada ha ganado 1.200 netos

Mi mujer ha ganado 2.360 de los cuales ha invertido 833 euros en comprarse 10 clientes más este mes


----------



## javiwell (16 Dic 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Como va el tema???
> despues de 141 paginas ya habra franquiciado el business
> no?



El lunes salimos a bolsa, tengo que ir a agitar la campanita a Madrid, estaré alojado en el Palace


----------



## OBDC (16 Dic 2021)

Cuantos días se pierden de venta en diciembre? Compensa el extra que se factura diariamente esas "calvas"?

Se acerca enero......






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El lunes salimos a bolsa, tengo que ir a agitar la campanita a Madrid, estaré alojado en el Palace



Oficia Rato no...?


----------



## javiwell (16 Dic 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Oficia Rato no...?



No va a poder ser, permanece bajo arresto domiciliario


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No va a poder ser, permanece bajo arresto domiciliario



Por ti ... hacen una excepcion joder.


----------



## javiwell (16 Dic 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Por ti ... hacen una excepcion joder.



Si esta ya por aquí Don Juan Carlos I igual le invito a el

No creo que decline


----------



## Lombroso (17 Dic 2021)

Así a groso modo, si la empleada está ganando 1.200 netos (cotizando a la SS) y tu mujer, propietaria, autónoma que ha invertido y arriesgado 30.000 euros, solo gana 300 más al mes, algo no funciona bien.


----------



## road runner (17 Dic 2021)

spica dijo:


> Antes de Navidad la cobrais los funcionarios.



Acabo de preguntar a un familiar y en 2020 la cobró el 19 de Diciembre y este año aún no la ha cobrado.

Es de Clases pasivas. Quizás es distinto.


----------



## Síntesis (17 Dic 2021)

Suerte, creo que por tus cifras, a estas alturas va muy justo, cuando empieces a perder dinero , tendréis que plantearos qué hacer, pero me parece que estaréis esclavizados, tienes lo peor de ser dueño y lo peor de ser empleado.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Dic 2021)

Esto ya cansa


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Así a groso modo, si la empleada está ganando 1.200 netos (cotizando a la SS) y tu mujer, propietaria, autónoma que ha invertido y arriesgado 30.000 euros, solo gana 300 más al mes, algo no funciona bien.



El negocio ha ganado 1.160 euros más que la empleada. En mes flojo... funciona bastante bien


----------



## Lombroso (17 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El negocio ha ganado 1.160 euros más que la empleada. En mes flojo... funciona bastante bien



La impresión que me da es que haces una lectura equivocada de los resultados, evidentemente a vuestro favor. El motivo es, posiblemente, que no queréis daros de bruces con la realidad, porque es más complaciente lo que queréis ver.

En primer lugar, hablas del resultado del negocio, cuando has estado medio hilo manifestando que lo que buscabais era que tu mujer doblara o triplicara el sueldo como empleada. De la cifra "del negocio", digo yo que habrá que restar el valor del trabajo que hace tu mujer. Es complicado calcular dicho valor y siempre será subjetivo, pero si ha estado haciendo lo de siempre más cuatro recados y otros cuatro quebraderos de cabeza, pongámosle que si la empleada cobra 1.200, ella debería llevarse 400 euros más, como mínimo. Y no estoy incluyendo el riesgo de invertir 30.000 euros.

La visión es más simple: siendo propietaria, autónoma e inversora, gana a final de mes 300 euros más que su empleada. Si queréis verlo como un éxito, allá vosotros, pero mi consejo es que seáis más realistas a fin de poder tomar decisiones antes de que la situación sea peor. De momento, estáis a 900 euros de cumplir con las expectativas iniciales. Las autopalmaditas en la espalda no son buenas en los negocios.


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> La impresión que me da es que haces una lectura equivocada de los resultados, evidentemente a vuestro favor. El motivo es, posiblemente, que no queréis daros de bruces con la realidad, porque es más complaciente lo que queréis ver.
> 
> En primer lugar, hablas del resultado del negocio, cuando has estado medio hilo manifestando que lo que buscabais era que tu mujer doblara o triplicara el sueldo como empleada. De la cifra "del negocio", digo yo que habrá que restar el valor del trabajo que hace tu mujer. Es complicado calcular dicho valor y siempre será subjetivo, pero si ha estado haciendo lo de siempre más cuatro recados y otros cuatro quebraderos de cabeza, pongámosle que si la empleada cobra 1.200, ella debería llevarse 400 euros más, como mínimo. Y no estoy incluyendo el riesgo de invertir 30.000 euros.
> 
> La visión es más simple: siendo propietaria, autónoma e inversora, gana a final de mes 300 euros más que su empleada. Si queréis verlo como un éxito, allá vosotros, pero mi consejo es que seáis más realistas a fin de poder tomar decisiones antes de que la situación sea peor. De momento, estáis a 900 euros de cumplir con las expectativas iniciales. Las autopalmaditas en la espalda no son buenas en los negocios.



Vale pues solo gana 300 euros más pero el traspaso no han sido 30 mil euros, el traspaso se paga solo y nos ha costado 0 euros

Dentro de 3 años ganará 833 euros a mayores cada mes


----------



## OBDC (17 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Vale pues solo gana 300 euros más pero el traspaso no han sido 30 mil euros, el traspaso se paga solo y nos ha costado 0 euros
> 
> Dentro de 3 años ganará 833 euros a mayores cada mes



Claro, el traspaso se paga solo se venda o no se venda y aunque la dueña esté enferma, embarazada, o haya pandemia o lo que sea....
El riesgo es 0. Con esa filosofía pide un crédito para montar 1000 fruterías, así apalancas aún mejor tu futuro.
Por suerte es banquero este niño, así aconseja bien a sus clientes.
Cuanto más habla, más claro tengo el resultado de esta osadía, no por el negocio en sí, sino por la estructura en la que se fundamenta. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Lombroso (17 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Vale pues solo gana 300 euros más pero el traspaso no han sido 30 mil euros, el traspaso se paga solo y nos ha costado 0 euros
> 
> Dentro de 3 años ganará 833 euros a mayores cada mes



Algo más certero sería: "_gana 300 euros más y amortiza el _*traspaso*". Veo osado que plantees que el traspaso se paga solo, cuando os quedan 34 mensualidades de cerca de 900 euros hasta conseguirlo. Y subrayo "traspaso" porque no es la adquisición de nada tangible. Cuando pasen esos tres años, si por alguna circunstancia decidís no seguir con el negocio, únicamente tendréis en propiedad estantes y básculas, ningún inmueble con el que poder recuperar nada. Aunque supongo que todo esto ya lo tendríais en cuenta antes de empezar.


----------



## Salchichonio (17 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Vale pues solo gana 300 euros más pero el traspaso no han sido 30 mil euros, el traspaso se paga solo y nos ha costado 0 euros
> 
> Dentro de 3 años ganará 833 euros a mayores cada mes



Gilipollas o troll.

Que el traspaso-estafa le ha costado 0 euros dice 

Me parto


----------



## OBDC (17 Dic 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Gilipollas o troll.
> 
> Que el traspaso-estafa le ha costado 0 euros dice
> 
> Me parto



Lo primero, si fuera troll se le vería de lejos...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (17 Dic 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Como va el tema???
> despues de 141 paginas ya habra franquiciado el business
> no?



Son habas contadas jajaa, las que se va a comer de por vida con esos números


----------



## sisar_vidal (17 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Claro, el traspaso se paga solo se venda o no se venda y aunque la dueña esté enferma, embarazada, o haya pandemia o lo que sea....
> El riesgo es 0. Con esa filosofía pide un crédito para montar 1000 fruterías, así apalancas aún mejor tu futuro.
> Por suerte es banquero este niño, así aconseja bien a sus clientes.
> Cuanto más habla, más claro tengo el resultado de esta osadía, no por el negocio en sí, sino por la estructura en la que se fundamenta.
> ...



Esto podemos llamarlo en economía el apalancamiento javitero


----------



## Chulita (17 Dic 2021)

Nunca he entrado en este hit de hilo, pero si en el subforito de emprendeUdores- emperdedores es donde más autoestimita majara e invents se crean cada día, este míticazo de la frutería dobla y redobla la ridiculez. Probablemente sea hasta un tipo aburrido creando realidades majaderas.


----------



## OBDC (17 Dic 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Nunca he entrado en este hit de hilo, pero si en el subforito de emprendeUdores- emperdedores es donde más autoestimita majara e invents se crean cada día, este míticazo de la frutería dobla y redobla la ridiculez. Probablemente sea hasta un tipo aburrido creando realidades majaderas.



Imposible, si fuera invent sería más guay. Pero es que es real por lo patético.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2021)

Tenemos unos números que le han salido redondos al mayorista 

Se ha librado de la gestión, de hacer las cuentas,... 

Con los números de noviembre, al mayorista le hubiese reportado la frutería menos de 500€ 

Ahora se lleva su margen por la fruta que os vende y 833€ por simplemente repartir la fruta 

Pero oye, que si javito lo dice, habrá que creerse que ha hecho un negocio redondo


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Gilipollas o troll.
> 
> Que el traspaso-estafa le ha costado 0 euros dice
> 
> Me parto



Gilipollas o troll

Que el resultado después de impuestos no es lo que ha ganado mi mujer dice


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2021)

Terminaste el dafo ?


----------



## Salchichonio (17 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Gilipollas o troll
> 
> Que el resultado después de impuestos no es lo que ha ganado mi mujer dice



Pringao, estafado, inútil con los negocios y encima engreído.


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Algo más certero sería: "_gana 300 euros más y amortiza el _*traspaso*". Veo osado que plantees que el traspaso se paga solo, cuando os quedan 34 mensualidades de cerca de 900 euros hasta conseguirlo. Y subrayo "traspaso" porque no es la adquisición de nada tangible. Cuando pasen esos tres años, si por alguna circunstancia decidís no seguir con el negocio, únicamente tendréis en propiedad estantes y básculas, ningún inmueble con el que poder recuperar nada. Aunque supongo que todo esto ya lo tendríais en cuenta antes de empezar.



El concepto en sí del traspaso no es tangible en si pero los más de 16 mil euros de ingresos de los primero dos mes si que son reales y tangibles 

Parece que el concepto abstracto si que se está materializando con el paso de los días a base de monedas, billetes y cargos de tarjeta


----------



## OBDC (17 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El concepto en sí del traspaso no es tangible en si pero los más de 16 mil euros de ingresos de los primero dos mes si que son reales y tangibles
> 
> Parece que el concepto abstracto si que se está materializando con el paso de los días a base de monedas, billetes y cargos de tarjeta



No confundir ingresos con flujo de dinero ni con beneficios o pérdidas.....que puedes "ingresar" mucho y el resultado ser muy rojo.
Por mas ingresos que tengas, si no hay diferencial puede ser una contra más que un beneficio porque la responsabilidad se incrementa.
Preferiría 5.000 € de ingreso con un diferencial de 4.000 en positivo que los 16 000 de ingresos con los números que tienes....y creo que cualquiera del forro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Pizti (17 Dic 2021)

pero entonces ya la han comprado? no iba el tema para enero?


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> pero entonces ya la han comprado? no iba el tema para enero?



Se adelantó al 1 de octubre, ya estamos en danza


----------



## Scire (17 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ahí va noviembre.
> 
> Nota 1: En la compra de existencias de noviembre hay compras de unos 400 euros en total de polvorones, fruta escarchada, vinos, mazapanes, bombones que están teniendo salida en diciembre ya que estos productos se aprovisionan para varios días de ventas con lo que el resultado está desvirtuado a la baja al no expresarse variación de existencias (estimo que este efecto sería de unos 200 euros)
> 
> ...



Con lo que gastáis en existencias, no me extraña que el dueño os encalome la frutería.

Casi todo va para el anterior dueño. Todo menos los gastos inútiles.


----------



## Embeleduria (17 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> La empleada ha ganado 1.200 netos
> 
> Mi mujer ha ganado 2.360 de los cuales ha invertido 833 euros en comprarse 10 clientes más este mes



La empleada ha ganado 1750€ lo que se lleve hacienda o la seguridad social es política fiscal

Con los números de noviembre, no sería posible tener contratada a tu mujer

Los 833€ del traspaso son costes operativos del negocio, por lo tanto no son ganancias de tu mujer

Y sigues sin poner un duro a contigencias 

Engáñate al solitario todo lo que quieras


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (17 Dic 2021)

añádeme una paguita por tener que soportar este hilo...


----------



## Embeleduria (17 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> El concepto en sí del traspaso no es tangible en si pero los más de 16 mil euros de ingresos de los primero dos mes si que son reales y tangibles
> 
> Parece que el concepto abstracto si que se está materializando con el paso de los días a base de monedas, billetes y cargos de tarjeta



Eso es lo único que le salva a tu negocio que tus clientes pagan al contado

Como en vez de a ciudadanos, le vendieses a empresas que te pagaran a fin de mes o a 90 días, entonces estarías teniendo además de problemas de viabilidad económica, problemas de liquidez


----------



## Embeleduria (17 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No confundir ingresos con flujo de dinero ni con beneficios o pérdidas.....que puedes "ingresar" mucho y el resultado ser muy rojo.
> Por mas ingresos que tengas, si no hay diferencial puede ser una contra más que un beneficio porque la responsabilidad se incrementa.
> Preferiría 5.000 € de ingreso con un diferencial de 4.000 en positivo que los 16 000 de ingresos con los números que tienes....y creo que cualquiera del forro.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Es un peligro, porque es un producto perecedero

Cómo vuelvan las restricciones, ni metiendo a la empleada en ERTE, salva los muebles


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2021)

Embeleduria dijo:


> La empleada ha ganado 1750€ lo que se lleve hacienda o la seguridad social es política fiscal
> 
> Con los números de noviembre, no sería posible tener contratada a tu mujer
> 
> ...



Los 833 no son costes son adquisición de activos. Algún día podría mi mujer estar cobrando 833 durante 3 años por haber vendido el negocio.

En cuanto a la cotización a la ss de la empleada, si lo tenemos en cuenta como remuneraciones (cosa dudosa pues depende de lo que ella pueda llegar a cobrar del estado) entonces tenemos que considerar para nosotros la cuota de autónomos como si fuera una renta.


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2021)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Es un peligro, porque es un producto perecedero
> 
> Cómo vuelvan las restricciones, ni metiendo a la empleada en ERTE, salva los muebles



Nuestra experiencia con restricciones nos dice que con ellas ganamos más. Porque al cerrar la hosteleria, la gente destina mucho mas dinero a la compra para llenar nevera.


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2021)

Lo que se paga es ingresar más de 16 mil al mes mientras les miras a los ojos y te acuerdas de que un tal economista no se atreve a escribir el dafo de mierda.

Eso si que tiene un precio y es caro


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2021)

Metelo en el dafo


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2021)

Pues decídete y palante, lánzate al oceano


----------



## OBDC (17 Dic 2021)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Es un peligro, porque es un producto perecedero
> 
> Cómo vuelvan las restricciones, ni metiendo a la empleada en ERTE, salva los muebles



Compro un trabajo para la mujer por 30k y se quedó sin paro y sin despido.
Este se postula para presidente y lo votan, da el perfil.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (17 Dic 2021)

Es debilidad y amenaza...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Pirro (17 Dic 2021)

300 € más al mes que la empleada. Y a poco que bajen los ingresos, cobrará menos que la empleada. Una empleada que cuando pierda su empleo cobrará su finiquito, su indemnización si procede y su prestación por desempleo. La jefa por su parte, se queda en -30.000€ y la faena de dos personas para devolverlos.

Realmente era al revés. No pagar 30.000€ a alguien por montar la frutería, sino montar una frutería y quedarse con 30.000 de disponible como fondo de contingencia para cuadrar cuentas.

Y en cualquier caso, la posición de la empleada, si esos son los números, es insostenible. Lo más sensato es que vaya preparando el CV.


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> 300 € más al mes que la empleada. Y a poco que bajen los ingresos, cobrará menos que la empleada. Una empleada que cuando pierda su empleo cobrará su finiquito, su indemnización si procede y su prestación por desempleo. La jefa por su parte, se queda en -30.000€ y la faena de dos personas para devolverlos.
> 
> Realmente era al revés. No pagar 30.000€ a alguien por montar la frutería, sino montar una frutería y quedarse con 30.000 de disponible como fondo de contingencia para cuadrar cuentas.
> 
> Y en cualquier caso, la posición de la empleada, si esos son los números, es insostenible. Lo más sensato es que vaya preparando el CV.



Pero a poco que suban los ingresos, como esta pasando en diciembre, ganará mucho más.

Hay 1.666 euros que ya ha ganado mi mujer para pagar los 30.000 mientras divagabamos en este hilo.


----------



## OBDC (17 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pero a poco que suban los ingresos, como esta pasando en diciembre, ganará mucho más.
> 
> Hay 1.666 euros que ya ha ganado mi mujer para pagar los 30.000 mientras divagabamos en este hilo.



En enero y febrero esos 1667 saldrán de tu bolsillo, porque será como mínimo la pérdidas de cada mes....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 Dic 2021)

¿Y si ponéis una exprimidora eléctrica de naranjas detrás del mostrador y vendéis el vaso de 30cl a 2€?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Dic 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Con lo que gastáis en existencias, no me extraña que el dueño os encalome la frutería.
> 
> Casi todo va para el anterior dueño. Todo menos los gastos inútiles.



es lo que hizo mi empresa (en la que trabaja hasta que me echaron, me indemnizaron y a los meses me incapacito el INSS)..encalomar todas sus tiendas (puntos calientes, venta de pan) a sus empleadas...todo eran buenas palabras en un principio, menuda sangría
las que salieron adelante fue, primero porque estaban muy bien situadas y, segundo, porque eran tías capaces de sacar mercancía a la venta...la inmensa mayoría son, a día de hoy, zombies a la espera de echar abajo la persiana.

NAdie suelta un negocio que es positivo.....
"oportunidad de negocio, restaurante en traspaso..." Claro que sí, campeón


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Dic 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> ¿Y si ponéis una exprimidora eléctrica de naranjas detrás del mostrador y vendéis el vaso de 30cl a 2€?



la peña que va a una fruteria/colmado de barrio, se toma zumos de naranja a dos pavos la unidad


----------



## OBDC (17 Dic 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> la peña que va a una fruteria/colmado de barrio, se toma zumos de naranja a dos pavos la unidad





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (17 Dic 2021)

Y si pelais plátanos a 20 € la unidad?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## rey0 (17 Dic 2021)

Chavalote ni puto caso a los que te dicen que no lo hagas. Son los típicos que nunca harán nada, ya que todo les parece poco....Vamos los reyes de la teoria

Y si no te va bien, pues peor sería pensar toda tu vida lo que podía haber sido......


----------



## OBDC (17 Dic 2021)

rey0 dijo:


> Chavalote ni puto caso a los que te dicen que no lo hagas. Son los típicos que nunca harán nada, ya que todo les parece poco....Vamos los reyes de la teoria
> 
> Y si no te va bien, pues peor sería pensar toda tu vida lo que podía haber sido......









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## masia (17 Dic 2021)

Si alguien abre un hilo y en menos de 5 meses lleva 145 páginas y más de 2.100 mensajes A DÍA DE HOY , es por que habrá gente que quiere opinar en él, bien sea en positivo, en negativo, o para insultar sin aportar nada, con la "VALENTÍA" que da el anonimato de la pantalla.
De lo contrario, ese tema de la frutería del op. en 3 o como mucho 4 páginas, está ventilado y haría tiempo que estaría sumergido en el subforo.
Podéis continuar, que mientras "el predicador" no se canse y se vaya y tenga "oyentes" hay frutería para rato.
Ánimo @javiwell y felices fiestas.


----------



## Cicciolino (17 Dic 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> *Nunca he entrado en este hit de hilo*, pero si en el subforito de emprendeUdores- emperdedores es donde más autoestimita majara e invents se crean cada día, este míticazo de la frutería dobla y redobla la ridiculez. Probablemente sea hasta un tipo aburrido creando realidades majaderas.



Yo sí, tita, ¡jiji! Incluso hice una pintada con mierda en la pared. 



Cicciolino dijo:


> ¿En concepto de qué son los 30.000 leros?, ¿qué coño recibís a cambio? ¿Por qué no empezáis de cero en otro lugar, o en ese mismo, si dices que conocéis al arrendador?
> 
> Goele mu mal la cosa... Nadie deja un negocio que funciona, ni timando a un par de tontos.
> 
> ...



En fin.

El eterno retonto de lo idéntico.


----------



## Scire (18 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Si alguien abre un hilo y en menos de 5 meses lleva 145 páginas y más de 2.100 mensajes A DÍA DE HOY , es por que habrá gente que quiere opinar en él, bien sea en positivo, en negativo, o para insultar sin aportar nada, con la "VALENTÍA" que da el anonimato de la pantalla.
> De lo contrario, ese tema de la frutería del op. en 3 o como mucho 4 páginas, está ventilado y haría tiempo que estaría sumergido en el subforo.
> Podéis continuar, que mientras "el predicador" no se canse y se vaya y tenga "oyentes" hay frutería para rato.
> Ánimo @javiwell y felices fiestas.



Este hilo es un poco como un reality. Más auténtico que los de Telecinco.

Lo vemos y opinamos desde la barrera. Unos estamos con él; otros, en contra.

Yo soy de los que quiere que le vaya bien, aunque hay muchos puntos en su historia que no veo claro. 

Ese cuadro que hay puesto me ha dejado helado.

11.000 euros en producto, una frutería, para vender 16.000, y de los 5.000 pagar todo lo demás...
No me extraña que el anterior dueño le exigiera exclusividad.

Si fuera inteligente, habría dicho que de eso nanay. Con solo encontrar un proveedor que le ofreciera la fruta más barata, y no me cabe duda de que los habrá, y redujera los 11.000 a 9.000 en producto, la historia sería muy distinta.

Los 30.000 euros de traspaso a 0 interés son una trampa. El interés es la exclusividad, por lo que el anterior palillero seguramente se esté sacando un beneficio extra del 10 o el 20% AL MES.
Javito podría tal vez estar ganando 4.000 o 5.000 euros limpios con un proveedor nuevo.

Le saldría más a cuenta haber pagado 50.000 euros de traspaso y encontrar un proveedor un 15% más barato. No he hecho los números, pero intuitivamente sospecho que a los 3 años no solo se habría quitado la deuda de encima de 50.000, sino que encima le sobraría dinero.
Ahora tiene que esperar a pagar la deuda para conseguir un sueldo razonable, que no alto.
Y ahora con tiempos de inflación, necesita una flexibilidad que no tiene.

De ser javito, estaría muy cabreado. Y no quiero ser venenoso como algunos en este hilo, pero tienen mucha razón.

Como mínimo, javito, intenta desprenderte del palillero.


----------



## AEM (18 Dic 2021)

cómo va el negocio en relación a las previsiones que se hicieron antes de empezar?
Se cumplen las expectativas o hay mucha desviación?

Me parece un resultado demasiado justo teniendo en cuenta que hay muchas variables que pueden salir mal como p.ej. que la empleada se de de baja


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Dic 2021)

lucky starr dijo:


> La verdad es que los números son muy justos. Tenéis que conseguir facturar más o vais a cerrar el negocio.



Que echen a la empleada y ya les saldrán las cuentas.


----------



## OBDC (18 Dic 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Este hilo es un poco como un reality. Más auténtico que los de Telecinco.
> 
> Lo vemos y opinamos desde la barrera. Unos estamos con él; otros, en contra.
> 
> ...



Has hecho una foto perfecta en la que concuerdo en todo, excepto en la predicción de que al terminar de pagar el traspaso, ganará más dinero.
Cuando ocurra (si consigue sobrevivir) el mayorista ajustará previos para ganar más el.
El problema de la exclusiva, es que el que le lleva realmente la contabilidad del chiringuito es el mayorista y controla el resultado de la tienda conyrolando los precios del suministro. Hábilmente ajustará los precios siempre para dejarles sobrevivir con lo justo si a él le interesa que continúen y transfiriendo todo el margen real a su bolsillo.
Para entender la situación real, hay que entender la visión del mayorista, que es el que comanda este " emprendimiento".Y se resume más o menos asi, aunque seguro me olvido de algún punto menor, lo básico se refleja en las siguientes premisas:

1) Traspaso caro para asegurar de que reventar el contrato "duela".
2) Endeudamiento del distribuidor para asegurar de que sea una necesidad trabajar y no se puedan bajar del tren y en lo posible con hijos que aseguren que no pueden asumir riesgos de no tenesr ingresos.
3) 0 riesgo en personal y arrendamientos.
4) Bloqueo de que el minorista aprenda el precio real y fundamento del negocio. 0 transferencia de informacion real.

Si el OP, luego de 3 meses operando no lo ha visto todavía, le falta lo necesario para ser emprendedor, además, que como bien dices, debería estar muy, pero muy cabreado, no con el mayorista (que también por eso de mirarse a los ojos, discurso seguro inventado por el mismo), sino con él mismo por ser tan inocente y por ser tan necio de creerse ser un tiburón y que podía hablar de igual a igual justamente con un mayorista de fruta, que tienen el culo pelado de tanto negociar y regatear con cientos de proveedores y tiendas.
Les han tomado el pelo y han comprado un remo en un galeote a cambio de un plato de garbanzos. El día que no vendan lo suficiente los estrangulará con precios para llevarles a salir y retomar la tienda nuevamente para luego traspasarla al siguiente incauto.

Este reality tiene el éxito que tiene porqué está educando a mucho forero. Están viendo de primera mano este tipo de negociados y sus resultados, que no es el único ni en sector ni en zona. Esta lleno por ahí de modelos similares que engañan a pobres incautos que se meten de cabeza con lo que cobran de un despido para meterse en este tipo de "franquicias". Este en particular tiene tela porque la muhé ni cobro el despido, lo agrego al precio del traspaso así como la ayuda del paro de converir el montante en un pago unico para montar negocio. Probablemente el traspaso le haya costado más cerca de los 50k que de los 30k por haber regalado estos dos derechos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (18 Dic 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Que echen a la empleada y ya les saldrán las cuentas.



Nunca le saldrán las cuentas. El mayorista le ajustará los precios al alza para tragarse todo posible beneficio que surja. Sabe más del negocio de su tienda que el propio OP nunca sabrá.
En breve el mayorista forzará con precios que ocurra esto, porque es el gran beneficio que le queda por escurrir y se lo embolsarse de pleno en un par de meses de ajuste gradual.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (18 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Si alguien abre un hilo y en menos de 5 meses lleva 145 páginas y más de 2.100 mensajes A DÍA DE HOY , es por que habrá gente que quiere opinar en él, bien sea en positivo, en negativo, o para insultar sin aportar nada, con la "VALENTÍA" que da el anonimato de la pantalla.
> De lo contrario, ese tema de la frutería del op. en 3 o como mucho 4 páginas, está ventilado y haría tiempo que estaría sumergido en el subforo.
> Podéis continuar, que mientras "el predicador" no se canse y se vaya y tenga "oyentes" hay frutería para rato.
> Ánimo @javiwell y felices fiestas.



Ya llegó el buenista que queda bien aunque luego no aporte nada y tape el sol con el dedo. Así va España, lleno de bienquedas que luego hacen que los que curran paguen a los inútiles por no hablar claro.
Mejor dar ánimos que decir la verdad; es más simpático con el mundo, pero flaco favor le hace a nadie.
En realidad es puro egoísmo que no busca el bien de nadie, solo llenarse el ego buscando likes, que realmente los recibe de forma falsa porque esa actitud es más inventada que una moneda de euro de madera.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (18 Dic 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Este hilo es un poco como un reality. Más auténtico que los de Telecinco.
> 
> Lo vemos y opinamos desde la barrera. Unos estamos con él; otros, en contra.
> 
> ...



Toda venta al cliente implica una previa compra de existencias en este negocio. Con los números en mano estamos sacando un margen bruto sobre ventas del 30 por cien.

Es un 30 por cien que sacas a productos entregados en tienda a primera hora de la jornada. No tienes más costes que los de dispensarla.

Es es el margen normal y corriente que da una fruteria. Podria ser 2 o 3 puntitos porcentuales más o menos pero nadie saca un 40% de margen sobre venta y llena todos los días las neveras de sus vecinos porque la gente no es tonta.

Salvo que sea una fruteria muy particular en la moraleja o en la calle serrano....


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya llegó el buenista que queda bien aunque luego no aporte nada y tape el sol con el dedo. Así va España, lleno de bienquedas que luego hacen que los que curran paguen a los inútiles por no hablar claro.



A mí me acaban de meter el ignore por subirle el hilo a un "jenarizado" (@Papá Maravilla).





__





Una Historia Excepcional | Papamaravilla.com


Esta web www.papamaravilla.com narra la increíble historia de Papá Maravilla, una historia excepcional que no es otra que la de un buen padre inocente que por un mal divorcio y una imperfecta Ley Integral de Violencia de Género, acabo primero en la cárcel y después en el exilio. Además vendo libros




www.papamaravilla.com


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2021)

Javito diciendo hace nada que el margen estaba sobre el 37% 

Ahora que es un 30% 

Pues yo hago cálculos sobre las cifras de noviembre y me da un 25% 

Y dijo que facturaba 1000€ diarios y la realidad es bien diferente 

Con menos margen y con menos volumen de ventas, los números no dan 

Con los números de noviembre, el mayorista no hubiese podido cubrir los dos salarios 

Pero ahora le va de PM, se ha quitado, salarios, consumos, alquiler,... y encima se lleva 833€ calentitos


----------



## terraenxebre (18 Dic 2021)

Puedo hacer pedido online?


----------



## OBDC (18 Dic 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> A mí me acaban de meter el ignore por subirle el hilo a un "jenarizado" (@Papá Maravilla).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este señor es muy curioso. Va de ejperto en todo, y responde copiando y pegando luego de una búsqueda en Google, es como que cree que los demás no saben buscar en Google. Se le nota muy enojado con la vida, con una soledad profunda y con muchos digmas, creo que es una persona muy mayor con algún tema de salud que lo incapacita y lo hace muy irascible.
No es para tomárselo en cuenta, es lógico que no quiera leer que no es guapo porque así mantiene su fantasía de que el mundo es distinto.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (18 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Toda venta al cliente implica una previa compra de existencias en este negocio. Con los números en mano estamos sacando un margen bruto sobre ventas del 30 por cien.
> 
> Es un 30 por cien que sacas a productos entregados en tienda a primera hora de la jornada. No tienes más costes que los de dispensarla.
> 
> ...



El margen está condicionado por el volumen de ventas, ya que los costes fijos te pueden comer el beneficio generado por los variables, cosa que ya te está ocurriendo.
El beneficio a mi me da de menos del 2% porque si se ganaron 300 € y tuenes movimientos por 16k, creo que te va mejor quedarte quieto porque lo que has hecho es pedir un préstamo que no sabes si vas a poder pagar para obtener una renta del 2%. Ese es el número, lo maquilles como lo maquilles.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Charlatan (18 Dic 2021)

pasanos unas fotos de los melones de tu mujer.........


----------



## Scire (18 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Toda venta al cliente implica una previa compra de existencias en este negocio. Con los números en mano estamos sacando un margen bruto sobre ventas del 30 por cien.
> 
> Es un 30 por cien que sacas a productos entregados en tienda a primera hora de la jornada. No tienes más costes que los de dispensarla.
> 
> ...



Sí, ya sé que requiere una compra de existencias. Eso se da por descontado.

Lo que no me puedo creer es que te sometas al capricho de un único proveedor, que te está dejando con unos márgenes irrisorios.

Recuerdo que es TU negocio, pero da la sensación de que el palillero ha puesto a tu mujer de encargada, pero encargada no solo de llevar la tienda, sino de todos los marrones que puedan surgir.

Insisto. No me parece que tu situación sea el apocalipsis, ni mucho menos. Sin embargo, podrías sacarle mucho más rendimiento si te deshicieras del palillero y negociaras con otros proveedores, con lo que, quién sabe, podrías reducir ese gasto en existencias un 10%. Solo eso ya pagaría el salario de la empleada. ¿No merece la pena?

Ahora estás a merced de ese contrato de exclusividad. Como ya te han recomendado, de ti lo miraría con un abogado. 

Otra cosa que ya me está empezando a irritar, pese a que yo te apoyo, es cierto rasgo de dejadez, de indolencia... 
Podrían ser 2 o 3 puntos más o menos... ¡Pues esos 2 o 3 puntos pueden ser el éxito o el fracaso de tu negocio, especialmente cuando estás jugando con unos márgenes de beneficio tan pequeños! Si estuvieras sacando un 40% de beneficio, vale que no te importen 2 o 3 puntos más si te sientes cómodo, pero con un 10% de beneficio, ¿cómo puedes decir eso? ¿Cómo puedes acomodarte en esa situación?

Cogiste el negocio con el paro en mente o el salario mínimo en mente. A eso le dabas mucha importante. ¿Y ahora no se la das a un 2 o 3% de beneficio más? ¡Y podría ser mucho más con otros proveedores!

Además, ya te lo han dicho: deberías de descontar el salario de tu mujer como parte del beneficio. Eso es un sueldo, y tendrías que empezar a contar el beneficio a partir de ahí, especialmente con esos números. Con esos números, como tu mujer falle, se hunde el negocio.
¿No lo ves?
¡De 16.000 euros de ingresos se te van 14.000 entre pitos y flautas! ¡Una racha mala de unos meses y te metes en un agujero del que ya no podrás salir!

No quiero ser pesimista. Ya te digo que, bueno, si estáis contentos con un sueldo, adelante, pero si le echaras algo más de espíritu, podrías sacarle el doble a ese negocio. Solo tienes que sacarte de encima al palillero. ¡Y no haces más que evitar esta cuestión! ¡Tienes a ese palillero en un pedestal no sé por qué, cuando es obvio que te ha dejado un marrón!


----------



## Rovusthiano (18 Dic 2021)

La única duda que me queda es si el OP puede abrir una segunda frutería en el mismo local. Medio local una y el otro medio otra, el cliente ni se entera y el mayorista se ve obligado a venderle a precio razonable. Pero para eso tendría que haber hecho una SL, no puede fabricarse un clon que se quede con la segunda frutería.


----------



## sisar_vidal (18 Dic 2021)

Solo queda rezar y que la peruchi y Javito no sean unos viciosos y se lleven el dinero a la maquinita.


----------



## javiwell (18 Dic 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que requiere una compra de existencias. Eso se da por descontado.
> 
> Lo que no me puedo creer es que te sometas al capricho de un único proveedor, que te está dejando con unos márgenes irrisorios.
> 
> ...



Discrepo en que un 30 por cien de margen sobre venta sea poco. No es ni mucho ni poco es el margen habitual del mercado minorista, bastante más que lo que cobra un asalariado del sector.

Y discrepo en que vender una media de 700 euros al día sea poco, vendemos más que nuestros competidores, tenemos cola y dos personas atendiendo, otros nunca tienen colas.

En diciembre esta mejorando la caja y mejorará el resultado. Andamos en torno a 800 euros diarios.

Si el negocio estuviera ya pagado, estaríamos ganando entre 2.200 euros y 2.800 euros dependiendo del mes. Y esa es solo una de las dos rentas que entra en casa.

Si 30 por cien sobre ventas te parece poco ¿Que margen sobre venta consideras adecuado para una fruteria? Nosotro podemos poner el margen que nos dé la gana pero queremos clientes contentos que vuelvan no pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.


----------



## javiwell (18 Dic 2021)

Una vez pagada la deuda tal vez nos animemos a comprar una segunda fruteria y trabajar con el mismo proveedor con el que estamos satisfechos.


----------



## OBDC (18 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Una vez pagada la deuda tal vez nos animemos a comprar una segunda fruteria y trabajar con el mismo proveedor con el que estamos satisfechos.



Mejor contratar una dominatriz, es una profesional si te gusta el dolor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (18 Dic 2021)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Puedo hacer pedido online?



Pon por aquí el pedido y tú domicilio y estudiamos si te lo podemos hacer llegar.


----------



## javiwell (18 Dic 2021)

AEM dijo:


> cómo va el negocio en relación a las previsiones que se hicieron antes de empezar?
> Se cumplen las expectativas o hay mucha desviación?
> 
> Me parece un resultado demasiado justo teniendo en cuenta que hay muchas variables que pueden salir mal como p.ej. que la empleada se de de baja



Hicimos números prudentes con 800 diarios de caja y margen bruto del 25 por cien.

Los primeros 2 meses son 700 de caja diaria y 30 por cien de margen bruto.

Si bajaramos el margen al 25 subirían las ventas seguramente a 800 pero no compensaria la bajada.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (18 Dic 2021)

Los números son muy lineales, pero me interesa el resultado de Diciembre. De estar más cerca de los 20.000 que de los 18.000 sería muy buena señal.

En el entrono de los 17.000 salen las cuentas para el formato e intención de negocio que buscábais, pero no me queda claro si responde a un mes malo, regular o bueno. Diciembre y Febrero debieran marcar dichas cuantías.


----------



## javiwell (18 Dic 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Los números son muy lineales, pero me interesa el resultado de Diciembre. De estar más cerca de los 20.000 que de los 18.000 sería muy buena señal.
> 
> En el entrono de los 17.000 salen las cuentas para el formato e intención de negocio que buscábais, pero no me queda claro si responde a un mes malo, regular o bueno. Diciembre y Febrero debieran marcar dichas cuantías.



Es posible que lleguemos a los 19 mil en diciembre. Hubo 2 festivos pero subió un 20 por cien la caja media en la primera mitad.

A ver el 23, el 24 y el 31 que tal se dan. 

El 31 se venderá una pasta en uvas.

23 y 24 patata puerro cebolla, zanahoria, bacalao, polvorones, vino del pensionista...


----------



## OBDC (18 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Es posible que lleguemos a los 19 mil en diciembre. Hubo 2 festivos pero subió un 20 por cien la caja media en la primera mitad.
> 
> A ver el 23, el 24 y el 31 que tal se dan.
> 
> ...



Que el mayorista te regalará las uvas el 31....así la pasta te la llevas tú en vez de él....es el plan que tenía cuando te vendió el traspaso.
La puerilidad es nivel Dios.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## terraenxebre (18 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pon por aquí el pedido y tú domicilio y estudiamos si te lo podemos hacer llegar.



Lo digo como idea...

Que busque proveedores del campo a nivel nacional de forma que los envíos sean de poco coste.


----------



## Scire (19 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Discrepo en que un 30 por cien de margen sobre venta sea poco. No es ni mucho ni poco es el margen habitual del mercado minorista, bastante más que lo que cobra un asalariado del sector.
> 
> Y discrepo en que vender una media de 700 euros al día sea poco, vendemos más que nuestros competidores, tenemos cola y dos personas atendiendo, otros nunca tienen colas.
> 
> ...



Creo que no me estás entendiendo.

El margen sobre venta del 30% es poco si no te da para sacar beneficios. Tras pagar los dos salarios, el de la empleada y el de tu mujer, que es también un salario, prácticamente no te queda nada.

Nadie ha dicho tampoco que 700 euros al día sea poco. Si te dedicaras a arreglar aires acondicionados, sería muchísimo, ya que el único gasto sería el desplazamiento y cuatro piezas.

Estoy de tu lado. Te he apoyado durante todo este hilo, pero solo quiero que te hagas un par de preguntas.
Si encontraras otro buen proveedor que te ofreciera el producto un 15% más barato, ¿no es verdad que estarías doblando beneficios?
Y otra pregunta que ya te hice hace páginas... ¿Te parece justo que el proveedor tenga la exclusividad? ¿Cuándo te liberarás de esa exclusividad?

Nadie te dice que no hagas tratos con el proveedor anterior. Si el producto que te ofrece es bueno, se vende bien y al cliente le gusta, pues adelante. Pero no está de más poder negociar con otros proveedores, especialmente con algunos productos no muy populares.

Por ejemplo, imaginemos unos aguacates que no se venden bien. Se los compras al proveedor, por ejemplo, a 1 euro, y los vendes a 1,10.
¿No te saldría a cuenta encontrar un proveedor que te los venda a 0,90? Si luego los pones a la venta a 1,05, ya le estarías sacando un 50% más de beneficio a un producto marginal en tu tienda.


Por último, tú no puedes poner el margen que te dé la gana. El margen te lo pone el proveedor. Si tuvieras libertad, podrías jugar con los precios, es decir, negociar delante y detrás del mostrador. En tu situación actual, si quieres más margen, tu única opción es subir precios, y eso espanta a los clientes.

¿Qué margen me parece bueno para la frutería? Pues depende de muchos factores. Por ejemplo, cuántos empleados tienes, cuánto pagas de alquiler, etc.

Ya te digo... Si estás contento con la situación, ni yo ni nadie tiene que ponerte pegas. Pero como dueño del negocio que eres, lo normal sería que tuvieras más libertad, que no llevas una franquicia de McDonalds.


----------



## Scire (19 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Una vez pagada la deuda tal vez nos animemos a comprar una segunda fruteria y trabajar con el mismo proveedor con el que estamos satisfechos.



Esto lo dirás de broma, ¿no?

Entiendo que estés rebotado con los venenosos que han venido aquí a insultar, pero eso que dices no hay por dónde cogerlo...
¿Te das cuenta de que la frutería a duras penas da para pagar dos salarios? Si pusierais otra tienda, la carga de trabajo de tu mujer se incrementaría, solo gestionando ambas tiendas, sin poder estar 100% ni en la una ni en la otra. Y no estáis para pagar un sueldo más.


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Creo que no me estás entendiendo.
> 
> El margen sobre venta del 30% es poco si no te da para sacar beneficios. Tras pagar los dos salarios, el de la empleada y el de tu mujer, que es también un salario, prácticamente no te queda nada.
> 
> ...



La fruteria es de mi mujer no mía. Hay un salario de su empleada y un resultado del negocio, de mi mujer.

Mi mujer no tiene salario tiene beneficios de entre 2.200 y 2.800 al mes que directamente es como si fueran su salario.

Pensamos que ese otro hipotético proveedor que te vende todo un 15 por cien más barato y con la misma calidad es un unicornio porque no podría ganar dinero ofreciendo eso. Simplemente nuestro proveedor vende a precios similares a la competencia y entrega todo en la puerta. Los precios de nuestros albaranes nos mantienen satisfechos.

Margen puedes poner el que quieras escribiendo un precio en un cartel, lo que no puedes es vender la cantidad que tu quieras. 

Si tenemos capacidad de negociación de precios con nuestro actual proveedor y muchas veces nos ha bajado algunos precios cuando efectivamente estaba cobrando mas de la cuenta. Se le pide poca cantidad, se le muestra el precio de la competencia, lo entiende, baja el precio y se le pide más cantidad... todo sin necesidad de acudir a otro proveedor.

En cuanto a la segunda fruteria, opino que podrían despachar las dos fruterias entre 2 empleadas a tiempo completo, una a tiempo parcial y mi muhe. Pero bueno eso ya es cuestión de si le apetece a ella.


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2021)

Vamos por el camino de formar un imperio frutero.....






Javito orgulloso de los melones de su mujer.


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2021)

La muhe es una esclava que no cobra salario. Si un mes los números son rojos en la "empresa" no le paga el salario a la mujer y está ni come ni ná.......por lo que tendrá que buscarse las habichuelas en otro sitio....
Es tan pueril todo que ya dudo que sea real y no un invent de un nini que haya estudiado algo de económicas y que no hizo ni un trapicheo por porros en su vida...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2021)

Puede ser, pero el fundamento es tan pueril que no cuadra con alguien que dice tener una formación en económicas. Sí puede tener formación contable, pero me sonaba al resultado de una inexperiencia vital importante hasta que leí lo de la segunda tienda.....ahí ya no se que pensar. Es tirarse por el barranco dos veces seguidas y sin paracaídas....
Porque pasarían a tener una deuda ya difícilmente pagable con el salario de Javito en caso de que las cosas (probablemente) fueran mal.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (19 Dic 2021)

Puede contratar a Eladio para la expansión del imperio frutero


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2021)

Por eso mismo lo de contable.....creen que manejan la empresa desde los números y no desde las decisiones.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Puede contratar a Eladio para la expansión del imperio frutero



Por favor noopoop, que llegan a dominar el mundo y terminan haciendo una OPA a Monsanto.
Sumando al ingenio financiero de Javito el buenísmo de Eladio harán que las fruterías sean inclusivas y las decisiones tendrán perspectiva de género, lo que mejorará las ventas porque los pepinos, plátanos y berenjenas  por tener una forma falica-machista dejarán de venderlas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Dic 2021)

De auténtico chiste lo de las uvas


----------



## sisar_vidal (19 Dic 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> De auténtico chiste lo de las uvas



Me ha ignorado, que ha dicho?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Me ha ignorado, que ha dicho?





> Es posible que lleguemos a los 19 mil en diciembre. Hubo 2 festivos pero subió un 20 por cien la caja media en la primera mitad.
> 
> A ver el 23, el 24 y el 31 que tal se dan.
> 
> ...


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Me ha ignorado, que ha dicho?



Si entras desde el Tapatalk los ignores no funcionan, es la mejor APP para que no puedan escabullirse los avestruces escondiendo la cabeza en el agujero (y dejando el culo en pompa)
Siempre me resultó curioso eso del ignore, en vez de evitar nada, solo dejas libertad total al que pones en el ignore de decir lo que quiera y no poder responder. Bueno, es lógico, es la lógica Javitowell.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2021)

Aunque las ventas fueran de 0 euros, no llegaríamos a perder 5.000 euros en un mes.


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> De auténtico chiste lo de las uvas



En fin de año todo dios come 12 uvas. Eso son muchos kilos de nuestro señor para vender con su 30 por cien.


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2021)

Ahí están las cifras, gana el doble que antes pagando a su empleada y trabajando 8 horas al día 

Que es lo que te parece tan nefasto?


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ahí están las cifras, gana el doble que antes pagando a su empleada y trabajando 8 horas al día
> 
> Que es lo que te parece tan nefasto?



El problema no es lo que ganas. El problema es el nivel de riesgo y lo poco que puedes controlar tu negocio, que las previsiones ya han demostrado que no sin realistas, lo que hace considerar que todos los fundamentos de toma de decisión para pagar el traspaso pueden estar con el mismo nivel de inconsistencias.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (19 Dic 2021)

Tremenda barbaridad que ha dicho el anormal


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> La fruteria es de mi mujer no mía. Hay un salario de su empleada y un resultado del negocio, de mi mujer.
> 
> Mi mujer no tiene salario tiene beneficios de entre 2.200 y 2.800 al mes que directamente es como si fueran su salario.
> 
> ...



He releído 4 veces lo remarcado en negrita.

Presionar al proveedor comprándole menos puede funcionar si tienes mas proveedores, teniendo exclusividad con uno solo es pegarte un tiro en el pie.


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> He releído 4 veces lo remarcado en negrita.
> 
> Presionar al proveedor comprándole menos puede funcionar si tienes mas proveedores, teniendo exclusividad con uno solo es pegarte un tiro en el pie.



Es morir matando en una fruta concreta y vender otro tipo de fruta hasta que rectifique el precio.

Normalmente rectifican porque entienden que en cada caja tenemos que ganar ambas partes.

Son muchos precios y oscilan con lo que hay un componente importante de prueba y error y de flexibilidad de ambas partes para conseguir vender las cantidades habituales


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> *Es morir matando en una fruta concreta y vender otro tipo de fruta hasta que rectifique el precio.*
> 
> Normalmente rectifican porque entienden que en cada caja tenemos que ganar ambas partes.
> 
> Son muchos precios y oscilan con lo que hay un componente importante de prueba de prueba y error y de flexibilidad de ambas partes para conseguir vender las cantidades habituales



No, en serio, se te está yendo la olla con las justificaciones.

¿Qué coño prueba/error tiene que tener un proveedor que tiene los cojones pelados de comprar a precio mayorista y vender a tienda, a ver si me estás diciendo que aplica los porcentajes de ganancia con un dado. Si es mayorista sabe el precio mayorista y el precio frutería y si no apaga y vámonos porque entonces si que se te va el negocio a la mierda con un proveedor de esas características en exclusiva.

Verás a mi me la pela como te vaya el negocio pero es que esto empieza a rozar la comedia.


A lo resaltado en negrita te has contestado tú mismo poco antes, ya me contarás como traspasas los kilos de, pongamos, plátano a chirimoyas.



javiwell dijo:


> La fruteria es de mi mujer no mía. Hay un salario de su empleada y un resultado del negocio, de mi mujer.
> 
> Mi mujer no tiene salario tiene beneficios de entre 2.200 y 2.800 al mes que directamente es como si fueran su salario.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pizti (19 Dic 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Javito diciendo hace nada que el margen estaba sobre el 37%
> 
> Ahora que es un 30%
> 
> ...



¿puede alguien indicarme las cifras? Llevo un rato buscando en mensajes anteriores pero es una aguja en un pajar...

saludos


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ahí va noviembre.
> 
> Nota 1: En la compra de existencias de noviembre hay compras de unos 400 euros en total de polvorones, fruta escarchada, vinos, mazapanes, bombones que están teniendo salida en diciembre ya que estos productos se aprovisionan para varios días de ventas con lo que el resultado está desvirtuado a la baja al no expresarse variación de existencias (estimo que este efecto sería de unos 200 euros)
> 
> ...



Cifras @Pizti


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No, en serio, se te está yendo la olla con las justificaciones.
> 
> ¿Qué coño prueba/error tiene que tener un proveedor que tiene los cojones pelados de comprar a precio mayorista y vender a tienda, a ver si me estás diciendo que aplica los porcentajes de ganancia con un dado. Si es mayorista sabe el precio mayorista y el precio frutería y si no apaga y vámonos porque entonces si que se te va el negocio a la mierda con un proveedor de esas características en exclusiva.
> 
> ...



A ver al mayorista le vienen con 30 cajas de tomate, me lo inveto, a 1 euro el kg. 

Compra las cajas y las tiene que vender en nuestra tienda, en 4 tiendas más y a diversos clientes distribuidores etc.

Resulta que sólo ha logrado vender pon tu que 26 cajas y van pasando los días.

Ese tomate ya está más maduro, no tiene el mismo valor que el primer día, se pasó comprando 30 cajas. Error, nos llama

- ¿Te interesa llevarte 4 cajas de tomate maduro y te lo dejo a 80 céntimos y lo pones tu de oferta? 

-Uf no se, tengo ahora mismo dos cajas no creo que vaya a vender tanto. 

-Ok te llevo las 4 cajas a ver si salen para alante y lo que no vendas te lo recojo.

-Ok

...Flexibilidad, el tomate no se pudre, nosotros ofrecemos algo de oferta, el mayorista se compromete a comerse la perdida de lo que no se venda. Acuerdo puntual.

Caso contrario, se queda corto pidiendo tomates, todos quieren cajas de tomate pero no tiene para todos, sube el precio 15 céntimos, ahora nadie quiere. Nos llama ¿No quieres tomates? Es que me lo pones a tanto yo le pongo tal margen y queda este precio, enfrente lo tienen más barato y no me compran, bajarme 10 cent y dame dos cajas anda... ok


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver al mayorista le vienen con 30 cajas de tomate, me lo inveto, a 1 euro el kg.
> 
> Compra las cajas y las tiene que vender en nuestra tienda, en 4 tiendas más y a diversos clientes distribuidores etc.
> 
> ...



Sabes que tengo un dragón en el garaje?


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Sabes que tengo un dragón en el garaje?



Vaya, que afortunado no conozco a muchos con dragón en el garaje, muchas felicidades


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver al mayorista le vienen con 30 cajas de tomate, me lo inveto, a 1 euro el kg.
> 
> Compra las cajas y las tiene que vender en nuestra tienda, en 4 tiendas más y a diversos clientes distribuidores etc.
> 
> ...



Cuando se exige una exclusiva, es para quitarse la competencia. Esa misma gestión hecha con 3 proveedores, ye mejoraría seguro un mínimo de entre un 10 a 15% la rentabilidad del chiringuito.
La exclusiva le da al mayorista, durante los 3 años del pago del traspaso, mínimo de 1500 € extras de beneficio mensuales, o sea 54k, más 30k de traspaso más la transferencia de pasivos laborales de unos 10k por lo que estimo. 
No montar el negocio por tu cuenta, realmente te va a costar en los 3 años iniciales 94k. Con esa pasta, yo me monto la cadena de 10 fruterías que sueñas.
Tu beneficio en 3 años, a 400 € mensuales será de 15k descontando el salario de tu muhe, porque si trabajara en otro sitio no sería necesaria la inversión.
Vamos, que llevar la niña al colegio, en los próximos 3 años, te cuesta 94k, lo que da un plus extra de 2600 pavos mensuales antes de impuestos. Vamos, con esa pasta yo tengo una institutriz inglesa que me educa a mis hijos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Sabes que tengo un dragón en el garaje?



En serio? 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Lombroso (19 Dic 2021)

Siempre te quedará hacerle "la envolvente" al mayorista, que consiste en comprarle a otro una pequeña cantidad de cada producto e ir jodiéndole ventas. No es tonto y sabrá que le compras a otro, pero que lo demuestre. Le jodes ventas, le dices que la cosa está jodida y de seguir así vais a tener que cerrar la frutería y a ver si espabila. 

El negocio es el negocio, amigo. Y si él te la ha colado con el tema de la exclusividad (aunque no lo quieras admitir), dale duro tú también. De perdidos al río.


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Siempre te quedará hacerle "la envolvente" al mayorista, que consiste en comprarle a otro una pequeña cantidad de cada producto e ir jodiéndole ventas. No es tonto y sabrá que le compras a otro, pero que lo demuestre. Le jodes ventas, le dices que la cosa está jodida y de seguir así vais a tener que cerrar la frutería y a ver si espabila.
> 
> El negocio es el negocio, amigo. Y si él te la ha colado con el tema de la exclusividad (aunque no lo quieras admitir), dale duro tú también. De perdidos al río.



Creo que a largo plazo es muchísimo más rentable tener palabra en el mercado.

La palabra, en un foro no vale nada, pero en un negocio lo es todo.


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Siempre te quedará hacerle "la envolvente" al mayorista, que consiste en comprarle a otro una pequeña cantidad de cada producto e ir jodiéndole ventas. No es tonto y sabrá que le compras a otro, pero que lo demuestre. Le jodes ventas, le dices que la cosa está jodida y de seguir así vais a tener que cerrar la frutería y a ver si espabila.
> 
> El negocio es el negocio, amigo. Y si él te la ha colado con el tema de la exclusividad (aunque no lo quieras admitir), dale duro tú también. De perdidos al río.



La tiene más fácil alquilando un local enfrente y llevándose la clientela y pagando el alquiler del local donde está durante un año. Le saldría más barato y se lo quitaría de encima como exclusivista de forma eficiente. No creo tenga volumen para hacer comprar parciales que le incrementen realmente el beneficio. Si tuviera un volumen importante si que lo podría hacer.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Lombroso (19 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Cuando se exige una exclusiva, es para quitarse la competencia. Esa misma gestión hecha con 3 proveedores, ye mejoraría seguro un mínimo de entre un 10 a 15% la rentabilidad del chiringuito.
> La exclusiva le da al mayorista, durante los 3 años del pago del traspaso, mínimo de 1500 € extras de beneficio mensuales, o sea 54k, más 30k de traspaso más la transferencia de pasivos laborales de unos 10k por lo que estimo.
> No montar el negocio por tu cuenta, realmente te va a costar en los 3 años iniciales 94k. Con esa pasta, yo me monto la cadena de 10 fruterías que sueñas.
> Tu beneficio en 3 años, a 400 € mensuales será de 15k descontando el salario de tu muhe, porque si trabajara en otro sitio no sería necesaria la inversión.
> ...



Sin tener ni idea de márgenes comerciales en el mundo fruteril, imagino que el mayorista se habrá quedado a la par que antes. Si cuando era propietario vendía directamente al público con un margen de 45 %, ahora solo vende al 30 %, pero se ha quitado dos sueldos, un alquiler, la gestión del negocio y dos posibles indemnizaciones por despido si decidía cerrar. Por el camino se ha encontrado con casi 900 euros mensuales. 

En cambio, si no hubiera conseguido esa exclusividad, no se queda a la par. Logra soltar el lastre del negocio, aunque no perdiera dinero, y va ingresando los 900 mensuales.


----------



## Lombroso (19 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> La tiene más fácil alquilando un local enfrente y llevándose la clientela y pagando el alquiler del local donde está durante un año. Le saldría más barato y se lo quitaría de encima como exclusivista de forma eficiente. No creo tenga volumen para hacer comprar parciales que le incrementen realmente el beneficio. Si tuviera un volumen importante si que lo podría hacer.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Sí, pero yo lo decía como medida de presión hacia el mayorista, más que como estrategia para incrementar el beneficio.


----------



## Lombroso (19 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Creo que a largo plazo es muchísimo más rentable tener palabra en el mercado.
> 
> La palabra, en un foro no vale nada, pero en un negocio lo es todo.



Eso queda muy bien en un aula o en un video de yutú. La ética y la moral están muy bien en los negocios, pero por la noche no calientan la casa.


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Sin tener ni idea de márgenes comerciales en el mundo fruteril, imagino que el mayorista se habrá quedado a la par que antes. Si cuando era propietario vendía directamente al público con un margen de 45 %, ahora solo vende al 30 %, pero se ha quitado dos sueldos, un alquiler, la gestión del negocio y dos posibles indemnizaciones por despido si decidía cerrar. Por el camino se ha encontrado con casi 900 euros mensuales.
> 
> En cambio, si no hubiera conseguido esa exclusividad, no se queda a la par. Logra soltar el lastre del negocio, aunque no perdiera dinero, y va ingresando los 900 mensuales.



Lo más probable, se habrá quedado más o menos igual y sin riesgo finalista y sin tener que vigilar la caja para que no le roben y que se esfuercen en atender bien a la clientela.... 
Los 30k son pago de beneficios anticipados y con la fuerza de una deuda que les obliga.
Un crack.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Sin tener ni idea de márgenes comerciales en el mundo fruteril, imagino que el mayorista se habrá quedado a la par que antes. Si cuando era propietario vendía directamente al público con un margen de 45 %, ahora solo vende al 30 %, pero se ha quitado dos sueldos, un alquiler, la gestión del negocio y dos posibles indemnizaciones por despido si decidía cerrar. Por el camino se ha encontrado con casi 900 euros mensuales.
> 
> En cambio, si no hubiera conseguido esa exclusividad, no se queda a la par. Logra soltar el lastre del negocio, aunque no perdiera dinero, y va ingresando los 900 mensuales.



Yo estimo que la tienda en sí les estaba rentando unos 500 euros al mes teniendo 2 empleadas (sin despidos). 

Esos 500 los ganaban además del negocio mayorista que ya tenían con la tienda

Han renunciado a 500 al mes a cambio de ingresar 30.000 de golpe y conservar el negocio mayorista con la tienda.


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Sí, pero yo lo decía como medida de presión hacia el mayorista, más que como estrategia para incrementar el beneficio.



La tensión con un proveedor no termina bien. O controlas tú al proveedor o se te sube a la chepa y no te deja ni respirar. Con una exclusiva termina siempre agotado el de la tienda que tiene dependencia. El que suministra es una batalla entre 10 tiendas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2021)

Mover 20k mensuales para ganar 500 no lo hace nadie.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Eso queda muy bien en un aula o en un video de yutú. La ética y la moral están muy bien en los negocios, pero por la noche no calientan la casa.



Si no tenemos ética y mentimos intentando vender de otro a hurtadillas porque nos ponga el kiwi 10 céntimos más barato también pueden cabrearse y romper lazos. Pueden decidir... a estos no los volvemos a vender en la vida por hijos de puta.

Ahora ponte a buscar un proveedor que te ponga todos los días la mercancía en la puerta tanto si tu pedido es de 600 como si es de 250. Que trabaje contigo por wassap y que además tenga palabra y tu te puedas fiar de el.

A lo mejor te cobra por cada entrega o te exige pedido mínimo de 500 para desplazarse... y todo por querer ganar más rápido el dinero.

Vale mucho más una buena alianza donde ambas partes cuiden el uno del otro que pretender ser un lobo tiburon solitario del mercado.


----------



## cohynetes (19 Dic 2021)

Javi has visto la nueva de espiderman?


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Javi has visto la nueva de espiderman?



No me gustan las películas de superhéroes, me gustan más de historia, las biográficas, las bélicas y policíacas...


----------



## Scire (20 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si no tenemos ética y mentimos intentando vender de otro a hurtadillas porque nos ponga el kiwi 10 céntimos más barato también pueden cabrearse y romper lazos. Pueden decidir... a estos no los volvemos a vender en la vida por hijos de puta.
> 
> Ahora ponte a buscar un proveedor que te ponga todos los días la mercancía en la puerta tanto si tu pedido es de 600 como si es de 250. Que trabaje contigo por wassap y que además tenga palabra y tu te puedas fiar de el.
> 
> ...



Estar libre de la exclusividad no significa romper lazos con el anterior proveedor. Lo ves todo dorado y con destellos rosas u oscuro como boca de lobo.

Puedes ser libre y seguir trabajando con el antiguo proveedor si todo va bien. No tienes por qué timarlo ni chulearlo.

Sin embargo, siempre viene bien tener libertar de trabajar con otros por si:

1. Necesitas bajar precios, por ejemplo si abren una frutería al lado.
2. Inflación.
3. Para tener a raya al proveedor. Relación de iguales.
4. Sobre todo, porque es TU negocio (vale, de tu mujer) y has pagado una pasta por él. ¿Quién es ese palillero para decirte que solo le puedes comprar a él?

Ya lo estás viendo, por lo que se derrama entre tus mensajes: el anterior dueño solo hacía unos 500 euros por la tienda. El dueño del local casi se levantaba lo mismo al mes por no hacer absolutamente NADA. (Lo de los alquileres y los rentistas es tema que merece hilo aparte...)

En esa situación, le interesaba deshacerse del punto de venta. Le comió la oreja a tu mujer y se la encasquetó a ella.
Además, con un precio de traspaso alto, 30.000 euros, en un local donde la maquinaria más cara tal vez es la báscula. Además de ahorrarse la indemnización de las dos empleadas, se saca una pasta. Negocio redondo. Un lince.
Y no solo eso, sino una exclusividad por la que podría estar sacando un interés de 100% anual con solo venderte la fruta un 10% más cara que sus competidores.
El se queda con lo bueno; tu mujer, con los quebraderos de cabeza y el mismo sueldo (hasta que no paguéis los 30.000, por favor, no digas que tu mujer está ganando 2.000 euros).

Es evidente que el proveedor no es tonto, y como tal tampoco quiere que te vaya mal a ti.
Conoce el mercado mucho mejor que vosotros y os manejará a su antojo en miras a su beneficio.

Mi consejo es: sí, estate de buenas con tu proveedor, trabaja con él, pero habla, mira, investiga otros proveedores.
Desde luego que no será el único que te trae el pedido a la puerta. Por 250 euros al día, para no traértelo.

Solo te digo que no está de más tener las puertas abiertas, por el bien de tu negocio.


----------



## lucky starr (20 Dic 2021)

Bueno, si al final el proveedor es medio honrado intentará que sobrevivas al menos durante unos años. 

Con el traspaso de la tienda está claro que ha pegado un pelotazo. Si al final de los 3 años os ha hinchado las pelotas con los precios y servicios ahí si que le podréis mandar a la mierda. Y quizá con más proveedores y libertad podáis ganar lo suficiente para contratar a otra persona y "solamente" tener que dedicaros a la gestión.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Dic 2021)

Hay algo que no se ha tenido en cuenta y es que dadas las circunsatncias actuales las facturaciones pueden ser un 10% - 15% inferior a una situación normal.


----------



## cohynetes (20 Dic 2021)

Todavía te quedan polvorones en la estantería? Me parece que este año te vas a tener que llevar los que sobran en un tupper a la playa..


----------



## sisar_vidal (20 Dic 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Hay algo que no se ha tenido en cuenta y es que dadas las circunsatncias actuales las facturaciones pueden ser un 10% - 15% inferior a una situación normal.



Eladio, para de hacer el ridículo


----------



## javiwell (20 Dic 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Todavía te quedan polvorones en la estantería? Me parece que este año te vas a tener que llevar los que sobran en un tupper a la playa..



Llevamos ya vendidas 7 cajas de 5 kg de felipe ii a 34 el kg. Me parece que no llega a una caja lo que hay ahora mismo en tienda para vender.

De antequera venden mucho más a 10 el kg... no se cuanto han vendido pero vuela


----------



## OBDC (20 Dic 2021)

El que tiene tienda abierta esta facturando como una moto un 25/30% por encimadel año pasado.....
Dices cada cosa amigo....por favor pon la fuente y que no sea esta:






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## OBDC (20 Dic 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Hay algo que no se ha tenido en cuenta y es que dadas las circunsatncias actuales las facturaciones pueden ser un 10% - 15% inferior a una situación normal.



 El que tiene tienda abierta esta facturando como una moto un 25/30% por encima del año pasado.....
Dices cada cosa amigo....por favor pon la fuente y que no sea esta:






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (20 Dic 2021)

Este hilo es impresionante, 5 stars. Me ha parecido leer que para calcular lo que le saca en sueldo a la empleada a esa pobre le quita de IRPF 300 € pero a la mujer solo 53!!! De dónde salen esos datos? Porque la mujer habrá trabajado el resto del año y no tendrá ese IRPF ridículo no? O todavía hay un giro dramático y tiene alguna discapacidad


----------



## OBDC (20 Dic 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Este hilo es impresionante, 5 stars. Me ha parecido leer que para calcular lo que le saca en sueldo a la empleada a esa pobre le quita de IRPF 300 € pero a la mujer solo 53!!! De dónde salen esos datos? Porque la mujer habrá trabajado el resto del año y no tendrá ese IRPF ridículo no? O todavía hay un giro dramático y tiene alguna discapacidad







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Dic 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Este hilo es impresionante, 5 stars. Me ha parecido leer que para calcular lo que le saca en sueldo a la empleada a esa pobre le quita de IRPF 300 € pero a la mujer solo 53!!! De dónde salen esos datos? Porque la mujer habrá trabajado el resto del año y no tendrá ese IRPF ridículo no? O todavía hay un giro dramático y tiene alguna discapacidad



Teniendo en cuenta que del matrimonio el listo es él...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (20 Dic 2021)

Javi, cuando me puedo pasar por la frutería a buscar esos 6 calendarios zaragozanos que te habia encargado.


----------



## FranMen (20 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Llevamos ya vendidas 7 cajas de 5 kg de felipe ii a 34 el kg. Me parece que no llega a una caja lo que hay ahora mismo en tienda para vender.
> 
> De antequera venden mucho más a 10 el kg... no se cuanto han vendido pero vuela



Alucino, mantecados a 34 €/kg, con lo rico que está el jamón, o pensado en frutería los dátiles medjoul


----------



## OBDC (20 Dic 2021)

Vamos chicos, un esfuerzo de último momento y llegamos a los 3000 post antes de fin de año.
Preguntarle a Javito (a mi me tiene ignorado) que opina la madre de todo esto, que todavía no sabemos nada de lo que opina esa Santa señora que estará haciéndose cruces con toda esta loca historia. El padre sabemos que lo apoyó y aconsejó de que lo hiciera y como es un gran gestor no hay duda de que le irá bien.
PD: si alguien se le ocurre como meter aliens en la historia, este es el momento. Sirven también monstruos del lago Ness, pie grande, chupacabras o similares...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Dic 2021)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Hay algo que no se ha tenido en cuenta y es que dadas las circunsatncias actuales las facturaciones pueden ser un 10% - 15% inferior a una situación normal.



¿Has dicho felaciones?


----------



## eL PUERRO (20 Dic 2021)

ya estais cogiendo encargos para los roscones de reyes?


----------



## OBDC (21 Dic 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Has dicho felaciones?



En estas circunstancias creo que el descenso será de por lo menos el 100%. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## DigitalMarketer (21 Dic 2021)

Podríais abrir la frutería la mañana de año nuevo para servir chocolate con churros.


----------



## Pizti (21 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Cifras @Pizti



Hey, acabo de verlo, ni una notificación tenía... Las toque un poco pero que te mencionen así debería salir, o eso pensaba


----------



## javiwell (21 Dic 2021)

lucky starr dijo:


> Bueno, si al final el proveedor es medio honrado intentará que sobrevivas al menos durante unos años.
> 
> Con el traspaso de la tienda está claro que ha pegado un pelotazo. Si al final de los 3 años os ha hinchado las pelotas con los precios y servicios ahí si que le podréis mandar a la mierda. Y quizá con más proveedores y libertad podáis ganar lo suficiente para contratar a otra persona y "solamente" tener que dedicaros a la gestión.



Un piso que rente 500 al mes de alquiler puede costar 150.000 euros.

Esto no es un piso, esta claro pero ganar 30.000 a cambio de renunciar a 500 al mes tampoco es ningún pelotazo para el, yo lo veo un precio correcto para ambas partes.

Mi mujer quiere trabajar y ganar algo más


----------



## javiwell (21 Dic 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Estar libre de la exclusividad no significa romper lazos con el anterior proveedor. Lo ves todo dorado y con destellos rosas u oscuro como boca de lobo.
> 
> Puedes ser libre y seguir trabajando con el antiguo proveedor si todo va bien. No tienes por qué timarlo ni chulearlo.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo un acuerdo que ambas partes estamos haciendo funcionar.

Si abren una fruteria al lado tendremos que ajustarnos proveedor y minorista

El motivo por el que no nos abre una al lado es que ya estamos nosotros y otra fruteria a unos 100 metros, los vecinos ya están surtidos a precios más interesantes que el supermercado.


----------



## javiwell (21 Dic 2021)

500 es lo que ganaban los vendedores de la tienda sin acudir a trabajar a la tienda, con 2 empleadas.

Acudían a recoger el dinero de la caja y se hacían responsables en caso de que hubiera una vacante o un despido o un arreglo pero poco más


----------



## OBDC (21 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> 500 es lo que ganaban los vendedores de la tienda sin acudir a trabajar a la tienda, con 2 empleadas.
> 
> Acudían a recoger el dinero de la caja y se hacían responsables en caso de que hubiera una vacante o un despido o un arreglo pero poco más



Ahí has dado en el clavo.
Lo que quieres decir al final que pagaron 30k por 500€ de beneficio y un trabajo para tu muhe, cosa que pudo haber conseguido sin pagar un duro e incluso vivir del paro una buena temporada.. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Dic 2021)

Los que queráis podéis pasaros por este hilo: ESTOY PENSANDO EN MONTAR UNA PANADERIA


----------



## javiwell (21 Dic 2021)

30.000 de una tacada y 0 euros al mes en el negocio minorista. 

Es decir, dejar de ganar 6.000 euros al año. 

Dicho de otra manera, dejar de ganar 30.000 en los próximos 5 años a razón de 500 euros al mes y no ganar nada más en la parte minorista de esa tienda después de los primeros 5 años.

La exclusividad mayorista ya la tenían en ese sentido no cambia para ellos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (21 Dic 2021)

Mi padre compra una frutería a una peruana con la que estoy ahora.


----------



## javiwell (21 Dic 2021)

6.000 al año ganaban los que traspasaron, mi mujer entre 2.200 y 2.800 al mes en lugar de su anterior smi con cotización a la seguridad social a su cargo ya cargo de la empresa.

Mi mujer se lleva los 6000 al año que ellos ganaban antes pero además tributa y cotiza menos


----------



## hortera (21 Dic 2021)

Pero porque lleva este hilo tantas páginas ?¿


----------



## javiwell (21 Dic 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Mi padre compra una frutería a una peruana con la que estoy ahora.



Mi padre presta 10 mil euros a mi esposa y madre de su nieta. 

Sin intereses, sin un plazo concreto, para cuando los otros 20 mil ya los hayamos pagado y tranquilamente generemos esos 10 mil con el resultado del negocio.

No todos tenemos un padre de mierda.


----------



## amanciortera (21 Dic 2021)

La frutería ya la he comprado yo y ahora le voy prender fuego


----------



## sisar_vidal (21 Dic 2021)

Con la medida de mi Pedro y feijo, me da que se va a comer la frutería con papas


----------



## euromelon (22 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi padre presta 10 mil euros a mi esposa y madre de su nieta.
> 
> Sin intereses, sin un plazo concreto, para cuando los otros 20 mil ya los hayamos pagado y tranquilamente generemos esos 10 mil con el resultado del negocio.
> 
> No todos tenemos un padre de mierda.



Que tienes 20 años que tienes que pedirle dinero prestado a tu padre?


----------



## OBDC (22 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Que tienes 20 años que tienes que pedirle dinero prestado a tu padre?



Cuando esta resfriado la madre le limpia los mocos, y todavía le toca el culo para ver si está meado...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (22 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Que tienes 20 años que tienes que pedirle dinero prestado a tu padre?



No se lo hemos pedido, nos llegó a autorizar el banco los 30 mil con sus correspondientes intereses. 

Mi padre se ofreció a prestar 10 mil para que pudiéramos hacer toda la operación sin préstamo bancario.

Hubiéramos gastado en torno a 4.000 euros de intereses de haber financiado los 30 mil con el banco... no había ninguna necesidad de eso si mi padre ponía 10 mil.


----------



## OBDC (22 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No se lo hemos pedido, nos llegó a autorizar el banco los 30 mil con sus correspondientes intereses.
> 
> Mi padre se ofreció a prestar 10 mil para que pudiéramos hacer toda la operación sin préstamo bancario.
> 
> Hubiéramos gastado en torno a 4.000 euros de intereses de haber financiado los 30 mil con el banco... no había ninguna necesidad de eso si mi padre ponía 10 mil.



Tu padre te ve como alguien débil que necesita socorrer....parece que siente que sin su ayuda no saldrías adelante. Por otro lado, realmente sigues contándole a tus padres todo lo que haces o dejas de hacer? ....que edad tienes?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## euromelon (22 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No se lo hemos pedido, nos llegó a autorizar el banco los 30 mil con sus correspondientes intereses.
> 
> Mi padre se ofreció a prestar 10 mil para que pudiéramos hacer toda la operación sin préstamo bancario.
> 
> Hubiéramos gastado en torno a 4.000 euros de intereses de haber financiado los 30 mil con el banco... no había ninguna necesidad de eso si mi padre ponía 10 mil.



Que tipo de interés te dio el banco?


----------



## OBDC (22 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Que tipo de interés te dio el banco?



Es todo invent. Trabajando en un banco como dice que hace, un préstamo es casi gratis.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## euromelon (22 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Es todo invent. Trabajando en un banco como dice que hace, un préstamo es casi gratis.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



No tener ahorrado ese dinero la verdad es penoso


----------



## Lombroso (22 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> No tener ahorrado ese dinero la verdad es penoso



Hombre, una pareja joven con una niña pequeña, la mujer empleada de una frutería cobrando el SMI y el marido en un banco, no creo que puedan ahorrar fácilmente 30.000 euros


----------



## euromelon (22 Dic 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Hombre, una pareja joven con una niña pequeña, la mujer empleada de una frutería cobrando el SMI y el marido en un banco, no creo que puedan ahorrar fácilmente 30.000 euros



Si la mujera es pancha es más complicado


----------



## javiwell (22 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Que tipo de interés te dio el banco?



Poco más del 3,5% pudiendo optar por plazos entre 5 y 8 años


----------



## euromelon (22 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Poco más del 3,5% pudiendo optar por plazos entre 5 y 8 años



Joder a mí me financian al 1 . Eso son casi tipos de interes de Cofidis


----------



## javiwell (22 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> No tener ahorrado ese dinero la verdad es penoso



Llegue a ahorrar 30.000 y los inverti en la entrada de un piso

Además tengo mi audi a4 de segunda zarpa pagado y le he metido 1.500 pavos en mantenimiento

He criado a una hija de 4 años y la he llevado a una guardería privada

He aislado la vivienda y comprado electrodomesticos y caldera

A partir de ahí, cuando ahorrar cash para nosotros ya es cuesta abajo, nos hemos metido en este tema de la frutería 

Otros jovenes tendrán 30 mil ahorrados sin casa en propiedad, sin hijos y con coche de renting


----------



## OBDC (22 Dic 2021)

Audi A4 de segunda zarpa dice.....aclaremos que heredado de la madre que sigue estando a su nombre y con el pago de impuestos a nombre la la propietaria real para que el seguro le sea más barato.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (22 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Joder a mí me financian al 1 . Eso son casi tipos de interes de Cofidis



Que tipo de crédito te financian al 1 la hipoteca?


----------



## euromelon (22 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Que tipo de crédito te financian al 1 la hipoteca?



Deberías saberlo? No trabajas en un banco?


----------



## javiwell (22 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Deberías saberlo? No trabajas en un banco?



No, y aunque trabajara en un banco no tengo por qué saber que crédito te han ofrecido a ti y a que tipo de interés.

Estaria interesado en conocer que entidad bancaria ofrece créditos al 1 por cien a autonomos y en que condiciones. Bueno salvo que sea mentira lo que has dicho cosa que me importa 3 cojones.


----------



## euromelon (22 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No, y aunque trabajara en un banco no tengo por qué saber que crédito te han ofrecido a ti y a que tipo de interés.
> 
> Estaria interesado en conocer que entidad bancaria ofrece créditos al 1 por cien a autonomos y en que condiciones. Bueno salvo que sea mentira lo que has dicho cosa que me importa 3 cojones.




Yo no he dicho que sea autonomo aún así tus condiciones son una mierda


----------



## javiwell (22 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que sea autonomo aún así tus condiciones son una mierda



No he dicho que seas autónomo

Pero si comparas el tipo de interés que dices que te dan a ti con el que le daban a mi mujer para la fruteria, te lanzo la pregunta de si se trata de un crédito para autonomos.

¿Que entidad te lo ofrece y que tipo de crédito es? ¿A que plazo? ¿Con aval? Gracias


----------



## euromelon (22 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No he dicho que seas autónomo
> 
> Pero si comparas el tipo de interés que dices que te dan a ti con el que le daban a mi mujer para la fruteria, te lanzo la pregunta de si se trata de un crédito para autonomos.
> 
> ¿Que entidad te lo ofrece y que tipo de crédito es? ¿A que plazo? ¿Con aval? Gracias



Cuando digas de qué país es tu mujer


----------



## javiwell (22 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Cuando digas de qué país es tu mujer



Ya lo he dicho, es española y peruana. Nacida en Perú 

Lo del crédito, si era mentira no hace falta que lo contestes no importa. Ya maduraras.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (22 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Llegue a ahorrar 30.000 y los inverti en la entrada de un piso
> 
> Además tengo mi audi a4 de segunda zarpa pagado y le he metido 1.500 pavos en mantenimiento
> 
> ...



No me parecen cifras astronómicas tampoco teniendo en cuenta que tu mujer traía un sueldo a casa (aunque bajo) y que tú se supone que tienes un buen trabajo (o eso has dado a entender). Arriesgo a que ni siquiera pagabas alquiler. Cualquier pareja sin hipoteca y con alquileres bajos, aunque el sueldo no sea para tirar cohetes, tiene ahorrados 60k antes de los 30.


----------



## Scire (22 Dic 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> No me parecen cifras astronómicas tampoco teniendo en cuenta que tu mujer traía un sueldo a casa (aunque bajo) y que tú se supone que tienes un buen trabajo (o eso has dado a entender). Arriesgo a que ni siquiera pagabas alquiler. Cualquier pareja sin hipoteca y con alquileres bajos, aunque el sueldo no sea para tirar cohetes, tiene ahorrados 60k antes de los 30.



¿Parejas con 60K ahorrados antes de los 30? En España no conozco a nadie.


----------



## euromelon (22 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho, es española y peruana. Nacida en Perú
> 
> Lo del crédito, si era mentira no hace falta que lo contestes no importa. Ya maduraras.



Uf peruana vaya cornamenta . Cualquiera de banca privada o interactive brokers


----------



## javiwell (22 Dic 2021)

Naturalmente a ella


----------



## javiwell (22 Dic 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> No me parecen cifras astronómicas tampoco teniendo en cuenta que tu mujer traía un sueldo a casa (aunque bajo) y que tú se supone que tienes un buen trabajo (o eso has dado a entender). Arriesgo a que ni siquiera pagabas alquiler. Cualquier pareja sin hipoteca y con alquileres bajos, aunque el sueldo no sea para tirar cohetes, tiene ahorrados 60k antes de los 30.



Ni yo empecé a trabajar con un buen sueldo ni mi mujer ha tenido siempre ese sueldo que además estuvo dos años sin trabajar entre embarazo mudanza de ciudad y operación quirúrgica de vesícula con alguna complicación.

También he tenido que vivir 7 años en Madrid pagando alquileres mientras me fui convirtiendo en un profesional capitán general de primera línea de playa en provincias


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (22 Dic 2021)

Scire dijo:


> ¿Parejas con 60K ahorrados antes de los 30? En España no conozco a nadie.



Pues yo a varias. Con dos sueldos y un alquiler moderado es perfectamente posible, otra cosa es que la mayoría prefiera petárselo o empezar a trabajar a los 30 tras hacer un par de másters.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (22 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ni yo empecé a trabajar con un buen sueldo ni mi mujer ha tenido siempre ese sueldo que además estuvo dos años sin trabajar entre embarazo mudanza de ciudad y operación quirúrgica de vesícula con alguna complicación.
> 
> También he tenido que vivir 7 años en Madrid pagando alquileres mientras me fui convirtiendo en un profesional capitán general de primera línea de playa en provincias



Si trabajabas en Madrid lo entiendo más, pero algo me da que o bien manejas menos pasta de lo que estás dando a entender o bien tenéis muy poca cabeza. No sé, sigo observando el hilo, que es el mejor del año con diferencia. Felicitaciones y gracias.


----------



## javiwell (22 Dic 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Pues yo a varias. Con dos sueldos y un alquiler moderado es perfectamente posible, otra cosa es que la mayoría prefiera petárselo o empezar a trabajar a los 30 tras hacer un par de másters.



Edad media de incorporación al trabajo en España 23 años

Salario bruto medio para el grupo de edad entre 20 y 24 años en españa 12.640,65 euros

Salario bruto para el grupo de edad entre 25 y 29 años... 17.772,31

Alquiler moderado en España 7.000 euros anuales.

Ahora quitamos transporte, ropa, comidas y bebidas, energía, tecnología....

La pareja paco tiene entre 2.000 y 5.000 euros ahorrados como mucho hasta los 28 años, luego empieza a ahorrar unos 3.000 euros al año a partir de esa edad (todo bajo el supuesto de en alquiler paco y sin hijos)

Conocerás a alguna pareja que si tenga 30 mil antes de los 30. Hay quien heredó pronto o quien es piloto de aerolínea y gana mucho más que la media con 25 años. Pero no es para nada frecuente.


----------



## OBDC (22 Dic 2021)

Esto es lo que hay. Somos promedio y con eso nos justificamos para ser mediocres. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## euromelon (22 Dic 2021)

@OBDC cr es que procede el test de ADN?


----------



## OBDC (23 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> @OBDC cr es que procede el test de ADN?



Siempre amerita, pero en este caso se lo haría a la niña, a Javito y al padre. Alguna sorpresa nos llevaríamos para continuar con el culebrón, segurísimo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sisar_vidal (23 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Siempre amerita, pero en este caso se lo haría a la niña, a Javito y al padre. Alguna sorpresa nos llevaríamos para continuar con el culebrón, segurísimo.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Ninguno de los 3 tiene sangre del otro


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (23 Dic 2021)

Porque esta dando tanto de sí este hilo??


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (23 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Edad media de incorporación al trabajo en España 23 años
> 
> Salario bruto medio para el grupo de edad entre 20 y 24 años en españa 12.640,65 euros
> 
> ...



Teniendo estudios, si eres un poco espabilado, cobras bastante más. No te digo que no sea el caso de mucha gente, pero cobrar 17k teniendo carrera con 30 años... No sé yo. Mismamente mucha gente a esa edad ya es funci.


----------



## javiwell (23 Dic 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Teniendo estudios, si eres un poco espabilado, cobras bastante más. No te digo que no sea el caso de mucha gente, pero cobrar 17k teniendo carrera con 30 años... No sé yo. Mismamente mucha gente a esa edad ya es funci.



Hay quien cobra más quien cobra menos, hay de todo, pero si esa es la media nacional... poca gente gana más del 133% de la media nacional para su tramo de edad.

Y luego influye mucho la carrera, los filólogos, abogados, magisterio, sociólogos, periodistas.... lo tienen más difícil

Luego carreras como arquitectura o medicina, cobrarán un poquito más pero por lo general están fatal pagados de jóvenes.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (23 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay quien cobra más quien cobra menos, hay de todo, pero si esa es la media nacional... poca gente gana más del 133% de la media nacional para su tramo de edad.
> 
> Y luego influye mucho la carrera, los filólogos, abogados, magisterio, sociólogos, periodistas.... lo tienen más difícil
> 
> Luego carreras como arquitectura o medicina, cobrarán un poquito más pero por lo general están fatal pagados de jóvenes.



Esa media englobará a gente de prácticas que cobre 300 euros y a gente que reparta en Glovo. Precisamente los del primer grupo son carne de funcionariado. Un chaval de filología que no sabe por donde le da el aire se mete de interino de profesor con 24 cobrando casi 2k limpios. No es lo más normal pero conozco varios casos. Haz que pase


----------



## javiwell (23 Dic 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Esa media englobará a gente de prácticas que cobre 300 euros y a gente que reparta en Glovo. Precisamente los del primer grupo son carne de funcionariado. Un chaval de filología que no sabe por donde le da el aire se mete de interino de profesor con 24 cobrando casi 2k limpios. No es lo más normal pero conozco varios casos. Haz que pase



Bien vale pero cuántas plazas hay de profesor interino y cuántos filólogos tenemos. 

Y cuántos obtienen su plaza a los 24 años... si vamos al caso, existe el caso pero no es la tónica general terminar filología y obtener plaza de interino con casi 2.000 limpios porque, hay la ostia de filólogos de varias edades optando por pocas plazas de interino.

Y muchos se quedan fuera haciendo otros trabajos muy mal remunerados aunque sean buenos estudiantes y merezcan la plaza... no hay plaza para ellos.


----------



## spica (23 Dic 2021)

¿Como va la campaña de Navidad?


----------



## javiwell (24 Dic 2021)

spica dijo:


> ¿Como va la campaña de Navidad?



No he mirado aún cifras, se que de vez en cuando cae un día de 1100 de facturación por lo que me cuentan pero tampoco muchos.

Así como dato suelto si empezamos el 1 de octubre con un saldo bancario de 2200 euros ayer había un saldo de 9600 en el banco, pendientes de pagar 2100 entre nómina, SS y alquiler de diciembre


----------



## javiwell (24 Dic 2021)

Todo aprovisionamiento se paga al entrar en la tienda, ya te lo he dicho


----------



## asiqué (24 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No he mirado aún cifras, se que de vez en cuando cae un día de 1100 de facturación por lo que me cuentan pero tampoco muchos.
> 
> Así como dato suelto si empezamos el 1 de octubre con un saldo bancario de 2200 euros ayer había un saldo de 9600 en el banco, pendientes de pagar 2100 entre nómina, SS y alquiler de diciembre



tambien pagaras iva + irpf en enero + autonomos no?


----------



## javiwell (24 Dic 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> tambien pagaras iva + irpf en enero + autonomos no?



IVA no porque vamos por módulos

IRPF si hasta septiembre rentas del trabajo y 4t por módulos

Autónomos si creo que eran 68 al mes de momento


----------



## javiwell (24 Dic 2021)

He dicho entre 2200 y 2800 dependiendo del mes, no he dicho 3000


----------



## OBDC (25 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> He dicho entre 2200 y 2800 dependiendo del mes, no he dicho 3000



Aclaremos conceptos. Es diferente ingresar que ganar y menos contrastado con un salario de trabajadores por cuenta ajena, porque un autónomo pierde prestaciones (que cuestan dinero) como ser pensiones contributivas, paro y despido. Con suerte, haciendo las cuentas sin vivir en los mundos de yupi mantiene su magro salario a cambio de incrementar exponencialmente su riesgo, inversión y responsabilidad.
Vamos, que pagasteis 30k por tener un trabajo, o si quieres ver la inversion de forma positiva, por un máster de empresa paco, ya que os aseguro que luego de tres años aprenderéis mas de empresa que en todos los años de universidad que jamás hayáis hecho. Al menos aprenderéis lo que no hay que hacer, aunque dudo que aprendáis lo que hay que hacer porque la capacidad de análisis y metodología aplicada a vuestras decisiones son de un grado de puerilidad nivel Dios; por lo que se percibe os tiráis al agua porque tenéis respaldo familiar que su uso no demuestra madurez ni personal ni profesional. La ayuda se pide cuando es la última opción, no para jugar al empresario.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## javiwell (27 Dic 2021)

Lo que pasa es que durante el mes de noviembre mi mujer sí que ha retirado dinero para ella de ese saldo de su frutería a su saldo personal. Creo que 1800 en total desde que empezó el 1 de octubre.

Por otra parte el cash flow que ha hecho crecer el saldo hasta 9600, no es del mayorista, el mayorista ya cobró todos sus albaranes, ese cash flow es de mi muhe


----------



## Paisdemierda (27 Dic 2021)

Por favor, que alguien le cierre el hilo al proxeneta de Javito.


----------



## OBDC (27 Dic 2021)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Por favor, que alguien le cierre el hilo al proxeneta de Javito.





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (27 Dic 2021)

Amigo, no te gastes. El sabe perfectamente lo que hay, pero jamás lo va a reconocer y menos públicamente.
La diferencia entre un ignorante y un necio es reconocer una equivocación o no...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (27 Dic 2021)

El IVA y la SS ya están pagados en ese saldo bancario. La seguridad social la estamos pagando mensualmente y el IVA es por módulos con recargo de equivalencia, al pagar la mercancía de los albaranes ya quedó pagado el IVA.

El IRPF de un trimestre por modulos es ridículo

Y el saldo de 9.700 no es el de cierre de año, es del otro día, ahí le falta crecer un poco más.

Lo que adeudamos en los 9.700 es el traspaso que es pago anual de 10 mil euros


----------



## euromelon (27 Dic 2021)

La mujer tiene qu mantener a su amante Wilson osvaldo


----------



## javiwell (27 Dic 2021)

Una diferencia de 2.000 euros en un solo trimestre es una diferencia de 8.000 euros al año. 

Dicho para tontos, es una diferencia grande lo que hay entre lo que tú narras y la realidac de los numeros.


----------



## javiwell (27 Dic 2021)

Vamos que te das por vencido en el cuarto trimestre 2021 y admites que se ha ganado bastante más que un smi.

Acto seguido empieza a envenarte la envidia y buscas consuelo en el mal ajeno augurando un mal primer trimestre 2022 y preguntándote por dentro... 

Joder yo por qué no gano ese dinero si soy mucho más listo y además me llamo economista


----------



## OBDC (27 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Vamos que te das por vencido en el cuarto trimestre 2021 y admites que se ha ganado bastante más que un smi.
> 
> Acto seguido empieza a envenarte la envidia y buscas consuelo en el mal ajeno augurando un mal primer trimestre 2022 y preguntándote por dentro...
> 
> Joder yo por qué no gano ese dinero si soy mucho más listo y además me llamo economista



Aprende a leer, no se llama Economista, se llama @Econonista. Ahí está la diferencia entre lo que uno cree y lo que es. Si leíste igual el contrato con el mayorista vas apañado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (27 Dic 2021)

Increíble como el árbol no le deja ver el bosque....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (27 Dic 2021)

Del smi no, lo que te carcome por dentro es que una persona sin estudios pueda ganar 2.500 euros limpios en un mes dispensando fruta, sin saber inglés y trabajando 8 horas al día.

Como te corroe, insistes en negarlo cada día sin importar el resultado del negocio.


----------



## sisar_vidal (27 Dic 2021)

El nivelazo del tarao este es impresionante.


----------



## javiwell (27 Dic 2021)

Te parece poca renta después de impuestos?

Conozco a algún que otro fantasma que gana menos


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (27 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Te parece poca renta después de impuestos?
> 
> Conozco a algún que otro fantasma que gana menos



Cómo va lo de los módulos? Qué IRPF se supone que paga? Pregunto por curiosidad sincera, yo soy autónomo pero estimación directa y no me cuadran tus cálculos


----------



## OBDC (27 Dic 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Cómo va lo de los módulos? Qué IRPF se supone que paga? Pregunto por curiosidad sincera, yo soy autónomo pero estimación directa y no me cuadran tus cálculos



Con módulos anticipa muy poco de IRPF, lo que no es lo mismo que NO pagarlo.....en junio del 2022 le llegará la receta.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (27 Dic 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Cómo va lo de los módulos? Qué IRPF se supone que paga? Pregunto por curiosidad sincera, yo soy autónomo pero estimación directa y no me cuadran tus cálculos



A efectos de cálculo de IRPF hacienda te atribuye unas rentas tipificadas en función de una serie de parámetros de tu negocio como la actividad concreta, los metros cuadrados del local o el número de empleados.

Luego se aplican las deducciones oportunas de tu situación personal y familiar, como el mínimo personal y exento o la deducción por hijos menores a tu cargo.

A partir de ahí, tributas una tarifa plana independientemente de lo que ganes en realidad. Es requisito que no factures más de una cantidad anual porque entonces te obligan a la estimación directa, no recuerdo si 250 mil o 300 mil.

En el caso concreto de mi mujer ya no me acuerdo de memoria pero tributara cerca de 900 euros al año de IRPF en su caso para un año que haya estado de autónoma los 365 días. Este año ya le retuvieron de la nómina hasta septiembre y es solo el cuarto trimestre lo que tributara por módulos en IRPF

El IVA no tienes que hacer cálculo de soportado repercutido y liquidación trimestral. Tus proveedores te meten un recargo de equivalencia en las facturas en nuestro caso 0,5 por cien y con eso ya no hay que hacer liquidación trimestral porque no repercutimos IVA, pagamos recargo de equivalencia y fuera.

Si estas ganado poco no te compensa porque pagas la tarifa plana, si ganas bien si te compensa porque pagas la tarifa plana. Desde el punto de vista administrativo, te compensa mucho porque no presentas el puto IVA trimestral.

Muy extendido este régimen entre peluquerías, bares, tiendas de alimentación, carnicerías, pescaderías, taxistas, autónomos albañiles o electricistas...


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (27 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> A efectos de cálculo de IRPF hacienda te atribuye unas rentas tipificadas en función de una serie de parámetros de tu negocio como la actividad concreta, los metros cuadrados del local o el número de empleados.
> 
> Luego se aplican las deducciones oportunas de tu situación personal y familiar, como el mínimo personal y exento o la deducción por hijos menores a tu cargo.
> 
> ...



Menudo chollo si es asi, normal que quieran cargárselos


----------



## OBDC (27 Dic 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Menudo chollo si es asi, normal que quieran cargárselos



En realidad no ganan un duro, son subvencionados por los que sí son productivos que pagan más para que estos no paguen (casi) nada. Es una paguita encubierta para tener iletrados cebados. 
Tú y todos nosotros somos los que pagamos que los números de Javito le permitan mantener una familia.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (27 Dic 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Menudo chollo si es asi, normal que quieran cargárselos



Bueno chollo siempre que vaya bien pero hay otros muchos negocios con problemas de facturación tributando de más en módulos. Lo que no se puede es andar cambiando de régimen cuando le interese al sujeto pasivo.

También es un chollo para la administración ahorrarse cientos de miles de modelos tributarios y simplificar un poco la cosa cuando se trata de pequeños negocios.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (27 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno chollo siempre que vaya bien pero hay otros muchos negocios con problemas de facturación tributando de más en módulos. Lo que no se puede es andar cambiando de régimen cuando le interese al sujeto pasivo.
> 
> También es un chollo para la administración ahorrarse cientos de miles de modelos tributarios y simplificar un poco la cosa cuando se trata de pequeños negocios.



No creo que sea un chollo para la administracion, porque como te diga yo lo que pago de IRPF vs lo que paga tu mujer con esto...



OBDC dijo:


> En realidad no ganan un duro, son subvencionados por los que sí son productivos que pagan más para que estos no paguen (casi) nada. Es una paguita encubierta para tener iletrados cebados.
> Tú y todos nosotros somos los que pagamos que los números de Javito le permitan mantener una familia.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Ojalá poder hacerlo yo, la verdad, menuda envidia. Lo de Javito no es nada teniendo en cuenta las lacras que tenemos en este país, dejalo que camele el chaval


----------



## OBDC (27 Dic 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> No creo que sea un chollo para la administracion, porque como te diga yo lo que pago de IRPF vs lo que paga tu mujer con esto...
> 
> 
> Ojalá poder hacerlo yo, la verdad, menuda envidia. Lo de Javito no es nada teniendo en cuenta las lacras que tenemos en este país, dejalo que camele el chaval



Ya, pero que lo agradezca que ser agradecido es de bien nacido. Con lo que pago yo de IRPF mantengo a la mujer 4 años seguidos...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## euromelon (28 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya, pero que lo agradezca que ser agradecido es de bien nacido. Con lo que pago yo de IRPF mantengo a la mujer 4 años seguidos...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



No te creas las lumis salen caras


----------



## OBDC (28 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> No te creas las lumis salen caras



Depende el nivel se pagan con American Express o con la vida. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (29 Dic 2021)

Se avecina el día "premium" de la frutería. Como van las ventas de las criptouvas?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (30 Dic 2021)

El 10? Eres muy optimista. El próximo lunes ya no entra ni el Tato. Todo el mundo comiendo sobras...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Ese meteorito (más bien asteroide) fue el que exterminó a los dinosaurios, ¿no?


----------



## OBDC (30 Dic 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ese meteorito (más bien asteroide) fue el que exterminó a los dinosaurios, ¿no?



Ese Meteorito es el que se espera ......


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (30 Dic 2021)

No se qué tal va la venta de uvas de hoy, cerraremos el trimestre superando los 50 mil euros de facturación.

Si hoy vendemos mucha o poca uva es una anécdota en comparación con los 50 mil euros.

Es prácticamente imposible abrir una frutería desde cero en una calle normal y corriente y facturar 50 mil euros en tu primer trimestre de actividad sin que se te pudra prácticamente nada. De ahí la razón de pagar un traspaso.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (30 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No se qué tal va la venta de uvas de hoy, cerraremos el trimestre superando los 50 mil euros de facturación.
> 
> Si hoy vendemos mucha o poca uva es una anécdota en comparación con los 50 mil euros.
> 
> Es prácticamente imposible abrir una frutería desde cero en una calle normal y corriente y facturar 50 mil euros en tu primer trimestre de actividad sin que se te pudra prácticamente nada. De ahí la razón de pagar un traspaso.



A los que no son autónomos los impresiona mucho hablar en bruto, sigue así, tu mujer ya es 16mileurista.


----------



## OBDC (30 Dic 2021)

Por lo que veo ya empezamos a justificar el traspaso; lo que significa que ya esta haciendo números y lo está viendo más claro....
En el siguiente trimestre empezará a pensar por qué la exclusiva...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## amanciortera (30 Dic 2021)

Ya le he prendido fuego a la fruteria, no hay nada que salvar


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (30 Dic 2021)

amanciortera dijo:


> Ya le he prendido fuego a la fruteria, no hay nada que salvar



nos arruinas la vida a unos cuantos, es nuestro salvame


----------



## euromelon (30 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No se qué tal va la venta de uvas de hoy, cerraremos el trimestre superando los 50 mil euros de facturación.
> 
> Si hoy vendemos mucha o poca uva es una anécdota en comparación con los 50 mil euros.
> 
> Es prácticamente imposible abrir una frutería desde cero en una calle normal y corriente y facturar 50 mil euros en tu primer trimestre de actividad sin que se te pudra prácticamente nada. De ahí la razón de pagar un traspaso.



UN trimestre 50.000 de facturación dos personas trabajando 6 días a la semana ...


javiwell dijo:


> No se qué tal va la venta de uvas de hoy, cerraremos el trimestre superando los 50 mil euros de facturación.
> 
> Si hoy vendemos mucha o poca uva es una anécdota en comparación con los 50 mil euros.
> 
> Es prácticamente imposible abrir una frutería desde cero en una calle normal y corriente y facturar 50 mil euros en tu primer trimestre de actividad sin que se te pudra prácticamente nada. De ahí la razón de pagar un traspaso.



Si que se puede pero no hay que ser un vago y hay que madrugar e ir al mercado a primera hora


----------



## javiwell (30 Dic 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> A los que no son autónomos los impresiona mucho hablar en bruto, sigue así, tu mujer ya es 16mileurista.



Sin ánimo de impresionar, con un 30 por cien de margen sobre ventas estamos hablando de un margen bruto trimestral de 15.500 euros para sufragar un gasto fijo de 7.400, lo que arroja un resultado trimestral después de impuestos de 8.085 

Sería un resultado anual de 32.340 euros después de impuestos si todos los trimestres fueran iguales... Con eso pagas un traspaso de 30 mil con la punta de la polla

Para percibir 32.340 euros líquidos trabajando por cuenta ajena necesitas ganar un salario bruto de 44.500 euros, casi el doble que la media española.

Es decir pasamos del smi a unas rentas del doble de la media española a cambio de 30 mil euros.

Si conoces una inversión mejor con 30 mil euros, mi más sincera enhorabuena, aprovechala


----------



## javiwell (30 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> UN trimestre 50.000 de facturación dos personas trabajando 6 días a la semana ...
> 
> 
> Si que se puede pero no hay que ser un vago y hay que madrugar e ir al mercado a primera hora



También puedes cultivarlo tu mismo recogerlo y venderlo si no duermes, yo prefiero ser un puto vago que duerme 8 horas al día


----------



## OBDC (30 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Sin ánimo de impresionar, con un 30 por cien de margen sobre ventas estamos hablando de un margen bruto trimestral de 15.500 euros para sufragar un gasto fijo de 7.400, lo que arroja un resultado trimestral después de impuestos de 8.085
> 
> Sería un resultado anual de 32.340 euros después de impuestos si todos los trimestres fueran iguales... Con eso pagas un traspaso de 30 mil con la punta de la polla
> 
> ...



Pero si el margen real no te llega al 15%.
Si tu mujer cobra sueldo sobran 400 € mensuales por el momento.....
Que luego de enero y febrero tu mujer sacará de su salario para pagar tener abierto.
.........
(Considerando que no le pagas sueldo a tu mujer que obviamente vive del aire)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## sisar_vidal (30 Dic 2021)

Calma todavía queda el sorteo del niño, Eladio, todavía tiene esperanzas de sacar un dinerillo con ello


----------



## javiwell (30 Dic 2021)

Si el beneficio después de impuestos no es la renta de mi mujer...

De donde saca mi mujer para pagar el precio del traspaso?

Por qué tributa esa renta si no es una renta?


----------



## javiwell (30 Dic 2021)

Ya tenemos una cerca, no hay colas como en la nuestra.

Delante no hay ningún local donde se pueda abrir una frutería


----------



## javiwell (30 Dic 2021)

Los beneficios no son el sueldo de mi mujer, son los beneficios de mi mujer.

Tanto los beneficios como los sueldos son rentas.

Hay rentas generales como son

Rentas del trabajo, rentas del capital inmobiliario, rentas del capital mobiliario, rentas de las actividades económicas (como la de mi mujer, no confundir con renta del trabajo), imputaciones de renta, ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales

Rentas del ahorro

Pero eso tú ya lo sabias


----------



## javiwell (30 Dic 2021)

Sueldo de administrador 0 euros

Facturación por servicios prestados, una factura modestisima de 1.200 euros IVA incluido que no ahogue al negocio en caso de mala racha

El resto participación en beneficios pura y dura


----------



## Ederto (30 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si el beneficio después de impuestos no es la renta de mi mujer...
> *
> De donde saca mi mujer para pagar el precio del traspaso?*
> 
> Por qué tributa esa renta si no es una renta?



Uy, me parece que elegiste un mal foro para esa pregunta.


----------



## javiwell (30 Dic 2021)

Vamos a ver, no vamos a hacer una SL.

Ahora bien si el negocio fuera una sl unipersonal, mi mujer obtendría rentas por dos vías, por una lado facturando 1.200 euros y por otro lado cobrando por los beneficios después de impuestos de sociedad a distribuir. Entonces no ganaría 1.200 ganaría más. Me sorprende que no domines esta parte si tienes una SL y eres economista.

Y a todo esto, tu aconsejabas constitución de SL para la fruteria. Para limitar una responsabilidad a todas luces inexistente y de esa forma pagar muchos más impuestos. Y todo por no dejarte aconsejar por un asesor fiscal que está para eso.


----------



## javiwell (30 Dic 2021)

No señor, tiene una renta de las actividades económicas de entre 2.200 y 2.800 al mes después de impuestos con la que invierte a razón de 833 euros al mes en un negocio adquirido por 30 mil euros que posteriormente podría vender.

Transcurridos 3 años no necesita hacer más inversiones y puede disfrutar de toda su renta.

Lo que estás diciendo es lo mismo que decir que tú sueldo es la nómina menos la cuota de la hipoteca. Te veo muy despistado como economista, no serás pocero...


----------



## OBDC (30 Dic 2021)

Con la 10/100 de la inversión me quedo con la clientela de Javito. Por no deber dinero, no tener exclusiva y no tener empleada le puedo hacer dumping durante 6 meses si me monto enfrente.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Lombroso (30 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Vamos a ver, no vamos a hacer una SL.
> 
> Ahora bien si el negocio fuera una sl unipersonal, mi mujer obtendría rentas por dos vías, por una lado facturando 1.200 euros y por otro lado cobrando por los beneficios después de impuestos de sociedad a distribuir. Entonces no ganaría 1.200 ganaría más. Me sorprende que no domines esta parte si tienes una SL y eres economista.
> 
> Y a todo esto, tu aconsejabas constitución de SL para la fruteria. Para limitar una responsabilidad a todas luces inexistente y de esa forma pagar muchos más impuestos. Y todo por no dejarte aconsejar por un asesor fiscal que está para eso.



En una S.L.U. tu mujer no le facturaría a la empresa, pese a ser autónomo societario. Podría ponerse una nómina de la cuantía deseada que computaría como un gasto de empresa y, por lo tanto, beneficiaría en cuanto al pago del impuesto de sociedades. Si bien, hay que tener en cuenta que tributaria esa nómina como renta de trabajo, por lo que el ahorro en materia fiscal sería prácticamente nulo (dependería también de la situación personal). Incluso, si previa a la constitución de la empresa lo dispone en los estatutos, podría recibir una asignación periódica, en este caso (a diferencia de la nómina) que estuviera acorde al sector y no fuera desproporcionada. 

La constitución de una S.L. o S.L.U. para empresas "pequeñas" solo sirve para protegerte contra posibles futuras deudas, además de ofrecer una imagen de más profesionalidad que dependiendo de sectores interesa o no. La gestión de la misma a nivel administrativo es más compleja, pues requiere de más trámites (libros, balances, etc.) y por ende, es más costosa en cuanto a gestorías (tampoco mucho más).

En cuanto al reparto de dividendos, si no me equivoco, debería declararlo como una renta de trabajo con su consiguiente retención. Estos dividendos (beneficios de la empresa) en consecuencia, ya habrían tributado por el Impuesto de Sociedades. Habría así una especie de doble imposición, por llamarlo de alguna manera.


----------



## javiwell (30 Dic 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> En una S.L.U. tu mujer no le facturaría a la empresa, pese a ser autónomo societario. Podría ponerse una nómina de la cuantía deseada que computaría como un gasto de empresa y, por lo tanto, beneficiaría en cuanto al pago del impuesto de sociedades. Si bien, hay que tener en cuenta que tributaria esa nómina como renta de trabajo, por lo que el ahorro en materia fiscal sería prácticamente nulo (dependería también de la situación personal). Incluso, si previa a la constitución de la empresa lo dispone en los estatutos, podría recibir una asignación periódica, en este caso (a diferencia de la nómina) que estuviera acorde al sector y no fuera desproporcionada.
> 
> La constitución de una S.L. o S.L.U. para empresas "pequeñas" solo sirve para protegerte contra posibles futuras deudas, además de ofrecer una imagen de más profesionalidad que dependiendo de sectores interesa o no. La gestión de la misma a nivel administrativo es más compleja, pues requiere de más trámites (libros, balances, etc.) y por ende, es más costosa en cuanto a gestorías (tampoco mucho más).
> 
> En cuanto al reparto de dividendos, si no me equivoco, debería declararlo como una renta de trabajo con su consiguiente retención. Estos dividendos (beneficios de la empresa) en consecuencia, ya habrían tributado por el Impuesto de Sociedades. Habría así una especie de doble imposición, por llamarlo de alguna manera.



La nómina solo te la puedes poner por los servicios como administrador y tienen un gravamen carísimo, creo que te retienen un 37 en una nómina de este tipo.

Los servicios que tú prestes a tu SLU que no sean contabilizar facturas (por ejemplo el servicio de despachar detrás de un mostrador atendiendo a clientes) deben ser cobrados mediante factura necesariamente.

Lo que hay es una deducción fiscal para evitar la doble imposición


----------



## Lombroso (30 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> La nómina solo te la puedes poner por los servicios como administrador y tienen un gravamen carísimo, creo que te retienen un 37 en una nómina de este tipo.
> 
> Los servicios que tú prestes a tu SLU que no sean contabilizar facturas (por ejemplo el servicio de despachar detrás de un mostrador atendiendo a clientes) deben ser cobrados mediante factura necesariamente.
> 
> Lo que hay es una deducción fiscal para evitar la doble imposición



Estás equivocado, te hablo desde la experiencia personal. 

Los servicios que prestas como administrador SUELEN ser gratuitos, a no ser, como te he comentado, que en los estatutos esté dispuesto lo contrario. En ese caso hablaríamos de una asignación, no de una nómina. De la retención que se aplica a esa asignación no puedo hablarte porque no lo sé, pero el administrador no tiene nómina A NO SER QUE trabaje, como hace tu mujer, en la empresa. En tal caso, la puede tener, eso sí, sigue cotizando como autónomo. 

Que pueda facturarle a la empresa se escapa a mi situación, pero en una S.L.U. es bastante absurdo. Si de verdad tu padre tiene una de las mejores asesorías, pregúntale y comprobarás que no estás en lo cierto.


----------



## javiwell (30 Dic 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Estás equivocado, te hablo desde la experiencia personal.
> 
> Los servicios que prestas como administrador SUELEN ser gratuitos, a no ser, como te he comentado, que en los estatutos esté dispuesto lo contrario. En ese caso hablaríamos de una asignación, no de una nómina. De la retención que se aplica a esa asignación no puedo hablarte porque no lo sé, pero el administrador no tiene nómina A NO SER QUE trabaje, como hace tu mujer, en la empresa. En tal caso, la puede tener, eso sí, sigue cotizando como autónomo.
> 
> Que pueda facturarle a la empresa se escapa a mi situación, pero en una S.L.U. es bastante absurdo. Si de verdad tu padre tiene una de las mejores asesorías, pregúntale y comprobarás que no estás en lo cierto.



Pero tu experiencia personal no tiene por qué ser representativa de todo el abanico de posibilidades para percibir rentas de una SLU.

Efectivamente se puede cobrar mediante nómina o facturando a la SLU

Aquí lo explica, yo confundía la asignación del administrador con la eventual auto nomina. Como aquí se explica se debe tener en cuenta el tipo de negocio









¿Como debo cobrar mis honorarios de mi SL? » AJC Asesor Fiscal


Si bien en el primero de los casos no existe ningun problema a la hora de percibir los honorarios por los trabajos realizados dado que en el patrimonio




fiscalmadrid.com


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (30 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Sin ánimo de impresionar, con un 30 por cien de margen sobre ventas estamos hablando de un margen bruto trimestral de 15.500 euros para sufragar un gasto fijo de 7.400, lo que arroja un resultado trimestral después de impuestos de 8.085
> 
> Sería un resultado anual de 32.340 euros después de impuestos si todos los trimestres fueran iguales... Con eso pagas un traspaso de 30 mil con la punta de la polla
> 
> ...



Hombre, si los asalariados/el resto de autónomos tuviéramos ese IRPF ridículo... Como quiten los módulos hablaremos de brutos. Mi trimestre ha sido algo mejor pero está muy bien para una profesión no especializada, eso sí

De hecho, te voy a contestar: mi negocio tiene 0 inversión quitando mi ordenador, el internet y mi carrera. Tú no has "invertido", has comprado un puesto de trabajo, así que si nos ponemos así mis 1000 euros de inversión en un ordenador son más rentables, sí


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (30 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No señor, tiene una renta de las actividades económicas de entre 2.200 y 2.800 al mes después de impuestos con la que invierte a razón de 833 euros al mes en un negocio adquirido por 30 mil euros que posteriormente podría vender.
> 
> Transcurridos 3 años no necesita hacer más inversiones y puede disfrutar de toda su renta.
> 
> Lo que estás diciendo es lo mismo que decir que tú sueldo es la nómina menos la cuota de la hipoteca. Te veo muy despistado como economista, no serás pocero...



No creo que puedas encalomarle ese muerto a nadie, el mayorista todavía ha estado vivo, pero nadie os va a dar 30k+atarse a un mayorista.


----------



## javiwell (31 Dic 2021)

50 kg de uvas vendidos esta mañana, abriremos un par de horitas por la tarde

Eso son unas 10 mil uvas, que vendrían siendo unas 833 personas celebrando las campanadas con uvas de nuestra tienda. 

Serían más o menos las personas que regularmente comen productos de nuestra tienda.


----------



## 999999999 (31 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> 50 kg de uvas vendidos esta mañana, abriremos un par de horitas por la tarde
> 
> Eso son unas 10 mil uvas, que vendrían siendo unas 833 personas celebrando las campanadas con uvas de nuestra tienda.
> 
> Serían más o menos las personas que regularmente comen productos de nuestra tienda.



Claro, claro...

Cada persona solo come 12 granos de uva, y no la come de postre... 

Como todas las cuentas las hagas igual      lo


----------



## OBDC (31 Dic 2021)

50 kg de uva a cuanto el kilo? A 3, 4 o 5 pavos? Ya tienes para compensar las pérdidas de enero y febrero...
Esto es una creada misionera de cumplir un cometido social por lo que parece, junto con el buen rollo con el resto de tiendas del barrio....
Deja de ver películas Disney de los 70 y cuenta como vas de facturación....y de subida de precios del mayorista que la inflación acosa...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (31 Dic 2021)

999999999 dijo:


> Claro, claro...
> 
> Cada persona solo come 12 granos de uva, y no la come de postre...
> 
> Como todas las cuentas las hagas igual      lo



Joder macho ya hay que ser infantil, es un indicador para hacerse una idea no estoy intentando acertar el número exacto de personas.

Aparte que comer uvas de postre... No será la noche del 31 justo antes del atracón de las campanadas... Ya te referirás al día siguiente


----------



## djvan (31 Dic 2021)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Este hilo es impresionante, 5 stars. Me ha parecido leer que para calcular lo que le saca en sueldo a la empleada a esa pobre le quita de IRPF 300 € pero a la mujer solo 53!!! De dónde salen esos datos? Porque la mujer habrá trabajado el resto del año y no tendrá ese IRPF ridículo no? O todavía hay un giro dramático y tiene alguna discapacidad



El discapacitado es el, pero jamas no enteraremos.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (31 Dic 2021)

Se ha oido el zasca en Mongolia


----------



## sisar_vidal (31 Dic 2021)

Feliz ruina javito!!


----------



## javiwell (31 Dic 2021)

A 4,80 el kg de uva

Por otro lado hoy no solo se han vendido uvas, también cebolla etc

Como ya dije la uva es una anécdota en la caja, simplemente un día un poco más fuerte, 200 euros más de lo normal


----------



## Síntesis (1 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 50 kg de uvas vendidos esta mañana, abriremos un par de horitas por la tarde
> 
> Eso son unas 10 mil uvas, que vendrían siendo unas 833 personas celebrando las campanadas con uvas de nuestra tienda.
> 
> Serían más o menos las personas que regularmente comen productos de nuestra tienda.



En serio piensas que la gente coge las uvas contadas para nochevieja?

En mi caso y supongo que el de la mayoría de la gente utilicé el 10% del racimo de uvas que compré, quizás menos porque hubo gente que prefirió de lata que también compré. 

Creo que ese dato y esa forma de manipular las estadísticas es un ejemplo del resto de cuentas que haces o eres un troll.

Suerte


----------



## OBDC (1 Ene 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> En serio piensas que la gente coge las uvas contadas para nochevieja?
> 
> En mi caso y supongo que el de la mayoría de la gente utilicé el 10% del racimo de uvas que compré, quizás menos porque hubo gente que prefirió de lata que también compré.
> 
> ...



Es que se ha dado cuenta de haber hecho una mayúscula cagada y busca por todos lados justificar que fue buena.
Se pinta una ilusión diaria a su gusto, y cuando la realidad luego no coincide, se pinta la siguiente.
Con las uvas, en el primer post que las menciona se le nota la expectativa de hacerse rico en un día. Ahora ya paso a ser una "anécdota" en la facturación.
Es bueno leer su primer post y ver la deriva de su facturación para entender el estado mental de este chico, que de necesitar que le presten 10k para meterse en el negocio y de una expectativa de ganar 5k mensuales a apenas ganar un poco más de un SMI y estar endeudado en 30k.
No es que no lo sabe; vive en una realidad virtual que se monta a su gusto para no aceptar que se la han colado.
Realmente le estamos ayudando a ser empresario, porque para serlo lo primero que hay que hacer es reconocer internamente cuando uno la caga (literalmente) e identificar los errores para no cometerlos nuevamente. 
Pero como va el tema, probablemente le va a costar 30k aprender este máster de "la calle" o 5 años de esfuerzo navegando en aguas borrascosas. El año que viene, cuando vea en el calendario el mes de enero y febrero temblará y se apretará el cinturón hasta el punto de comer conejo en noche vieja y cuando vea a la gente planificar vacaciones, el planificará ir a comer bocadillos de mortadela de Mercadona al parque con juegos infantiles a 20 calles de su casa y andando, así conservan mejor "la salud".
Inocencia y puerilidad aderezado con el condimento de soberbia y ego típico de un niño repelente y estudioso en el colegio, con problemas de autoestima y probablemente gordito. Es mi conclusión por el momento.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Lombroso (1 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pero tu experiencia personal no tiene por qué ser representativa de todo el abanico de posibilidades para percibir rentas de una SLU.
> 
> Efectivamente se puede cobrar mediante nómina o facturando a la SLU
> 
> ...



El abanico es corto, o te pones una nómina, una asignación prevista en estatutos, o esperas al reparto de dividendos. Lo de facturarle a la empresa sigo viéndolo absurdo, aunque no digo que no se pueda.


----------



## javiwell (1 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> El abanico es corto, o te pones una nómina, una asignación prevista en estatutos, o esperas al reparto de dividendos. Lo de facturarle a la empresa sigo viéndolo absurdo, aunque no digo que no se pueda.



Pero absurdo por qué, tú le Repercutes el IVA a tu SL y tu SL se deduce el IVA que tú le hayas repercutido.


----------



## Scire (1 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es que se ha dado cuenta de haber hecho una mayúscula cagada y busca por todos lados justificar que fue buena.
> Se pinta una ilusión diaria a su gusto, y cuando la realidad luego no coincide, se pinta la siguiente.
> Con las uvas, en el primer post que las menciona se le nota la expectativa de hacerse rico en un día. Ahora ya paso a ser una "anécdota" en la facturación.
> Es bueno leer su primer post y ver la deriva de su facturación para entender el estado mental de este chico, que de necesitar que le presten 10k para meterse en el negocio y de una expectativa de ganar 5k mensuales a apenas ganar un poco más de un SMI y estar endeudado en 30k.
> ...



¿Qué coño le estamos enseñando, si no está aprendiendo nada?

El primer error que ha cometido es echarse la soga del mayorista al cuello, y ni eso ha reconocido. Al contrario, encima dice que esa fue la mejor decisión que tomó, y que hasta abriría otra tienda con el mismo mayorista. 
Suena como un negro que, no contento de recibir los latigazos de su amo, por las noches decide ir a recoger algodón en otra de sus plantaciones, para que le siga atizando aún más. 

Yo le he apoyado, y aún sigo creyendo que el negocio, de por sí, no es ruinoso. Pero es verdad que, no es que ya no tenga actitud, sino que tiene síndrome de Estocolmo o algo más. 
Es tan sencillo como decir: "Sí, tal vez tendría que haberme liberado del yugo del mayorista para más flexibilidad". Pero no lo hace. Encima te dice que comprar una balanza y cuatro nidos de cucarachas por 30.000 euros ha sido un negocio redondo.

Javiwell ha dicho que en tres meses ha hecho 50.000 euros. Los dos primeros unos 16.000. 16 x 2=32. Luego en diciembre ha hecho ¿18.000? ¿El mejor mes de año solo hace 2.000 más que uno flojo? Y de esos 2.000, 1.500 se habrán ido a comprar producto especial de fin de año. 

Me temo que en casa de Javiwell este enero estarán a dieta de champán y uvas.

A ver, Javiwell. Vale que ya no hay vuelta atrás -sin mediación de un abogado-, que el trato está cerrado; pero ¿no puedes reconocer que el trato podría haber sido mejor?

Es que ahora no tienes un negocio, sino un remo.


----------



## OBDC (1 Ene 2022)

Ya descubrirá que no puede confiar ni en su mujer

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## sisar_vidal (1 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya descubrirá que no puede confiar ni en su mujer
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Lamento peruano.


----------



## javiwell (1 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> ¿Qué coño le estamos enseñando, si no está aprendiendo nada?
> 
> El primer error que ha cometido es echarse la soga del mayorista al cuello, y ni eso ha reconocido. Al contrario, encima dice que esa fue la mejor decisión que tomó, y que hasta abriría otra tienda con el mismo mayorista.
> Suena como un negro que, no contento de recibir los latigazos de su amo, por las noches decide ir a recoger algodón en otra de sus plantaciones, para que le siga atizando aún más.
> ...



Yo creo que el mejor mes del año no es diciembre sino abril o mayo. Porque con la primavera empieza la temporada de muchas frutas y la gente consume más fruta en general que otros meses.

Hemos hecho 18 mil y pico de facturación en diciembre, hay que tener en cuenta que hay 3 laborables festivos. 

Claro que el traspaso podía haber sido mejor, nos podrían haber dado 3 lingotes de oro y sin ataduras al proveedor a cambio de que nos quedaramos el negocio y 10 años de existencias gratis. 

Pero es que tenían que ganar ambas partes. Y de momento por nuestra parte salimos ganado, ellos han dejado de ganar unos 1500 euros que ganaban con la tienda y dos empleadas este trimestre, quizá hayan compensado esa pérdida a través del precio mayorista, difícil saberlo hasta para ellos.

Mi mujer además de ganar para pagar los 30 mil está sacando un poquito más de lo que ganaba antes. Entonces la decisión ha sido buena.


----------



## javiwell (1 Ene 2022)

La confianza es condición necesaria pero no suficiente


----------



## Remero (1 Ene 2022)

Os planteáis expandir el negocio y abrir más fruterías?


----------



## circodelia2 (1 Ene 2022)

Feliz año a los fruteros y a los yonquis de las macedonias. 
....


----------



## javiwell (1 Ene 2022)

Remero dijo:


> Os planteáis expandir el negocio y abrir más fruterías?



En principio no, pero tampoco descartamos nada a priori.

Paso a paso, primero pagar los 30.000 euros.

Lo de expandirse supone tener tiendas abiertas con personal en las que a lo mejor no puedes estar muy encima en el día a día.

Para que estén bien gestionadas dependes mucho del buen hacer o mal hacer de tus empleados. Se puede probar y cerrar la segunda tienda si no sale bien sin poner en riesgo a la otra tienda. Pero este tipo de aventuras ya con más dinero en el bolsillo.

La ventaja de tener dos tiendas es que puedes mover mercancía de una tienda a otra optimizando la mercancía según la demanda y puedes diversificar tus ingresos. Pero te metes en gestionar una plantilla de personal y eso es mucho trabajo y mucho riesgo.


----------



## OBDC (1 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En principio no, pero tampoco descartamos nada a priori.
> 
> Paso a paso, primero pagar los 30.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Empezamos a ver con claridad lo que hay...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Scire (2 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo creo que el mejor mes del año no es diciembre sino abril o mayo. Porque con la primavera empieza la temporada de muchas frutas y la gente consume más fruta en general que otros meses.
> 
> Hemos hecho 18 mil y pico de facturación en diciembre, hay que tener en cuenta que hay 3 laborables festivos.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué te lo tomas a broma?
No es tan difícil reconocer que tal vez habría sido mejor no tener ninguna atadura con el mayorista. Es más que evidente.
No os han hecho ningún regalo. El mayorista ha salido ganando por partida doble: 30.000 euros y sigue vendiendo su fruta.

Abriste este hilo pidiendo opiniones, ¿no? ¿Por qué rechazas todas aquellas que no se acomodan a tu discurso, por más fundadas que estén?
No te ataco personalmente, ni mucho menos, pero es un hecho que la decisión de pagar 30.000 euros por la exclusividad fue errónea. Asúmela. No pasa nada. Siempre se aprende algo.

El proveedor no ha dejado de ganar 1500 euros. Según calculaste tu mismo, solo sacaban 500 euros por la tienda. Renunciaron a ganar 500 euros a cambio de quitarse la gestión de un negocio con dos empleadas. Mucho tardaron.

¿De verdad era tu plan sacar un poquito más de lo que ganaba antes? Lo de "gana lo suficiente para pagar la deuda" suena a manual básico de remero. La otra empleada debe de estar partiéndose de la risa. Ha ganado mucho más que tu mujer con el traspaso; el mismo sueldo, sin deudas, libertad absoluta... Vosotros estáis más atado a ello, al menos por tres años, que ella a vosotros. Sin poner un duro se ha asegurado el puesto en estos tiempo turbulentos.
Como la cosa se tuerza en 2022 ella seguirá ganando igual y tu mujer trabajará para pagar la deuda con el mayorista

Por último, los 18.000 de diciembre están muy lejos de los 20 o 21 mil que os prometíais muy felices para este mes.
¿Que hay tres festivos? ¿Es que no lo sabías? ¡Y en enero hay varios, y febrero tiene 28 días, y luego viene la Semana Santa...!
Me temo incluso que este diciembre habéis sacado un beneficio aún más bajo que los meses anteriores, comprando existencia especiales y de más calidad. 

Suerte y Feliz Año, en serio. Solo te pido que seas menos tozudo.


----------



## javiwell (2 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> ¿Por qué te lo tomas a broma?
> No es tan difícil reconocer que tal vez habría sido mejor no tener ninguna atadura con el mayorista. Es más que evidente.
> No os han hecho ningún regalo. El mayorista ha salido ganando por partida doble: 30.000 euros y sigue vendiendo su fruta.
> 
> ...



Tal vez

Si hay un mes de 18 mil y pico con 3 festivos quizá pueda haber meses de 20 mil sin festivos

Feliz año a ti también. Me interesa debatir las ideas, no tengo ninguna animadversión hacia tu persona.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Ene 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Feliz año a los fruteros y a los yonquis de las macedonias.
> ....



Mensaje digno de estudio por los thanks recibidos.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tal vez
> 
> *Si hay un mes de 18 mil y pico con 3 festivos quizá pueda haber meses de 20 mil sin festivos*
> 
> Feliz año a ti también. Me interesa debatir las ideas, no tengo ninguna animadversión hacia tu persona.



@javiwell en estado puro.

Su nivel de ventas no depende de que el número de personas que habitualmente consumen sus productos, 833 según sus cálculos, aumente (o se mantenga pero compren mas cantidad) si no de que el mes tenga más o menos festivos.


----------



## Paisdemierda (2 Ene 2022)

POR FAVOR CERRAR ESTE HILO.
EN SU DEFECTO RENOMBRARLO COMO "ANALFABETO ANUMERICO COMPRA CHIRINGUITO Y SE CREE ELON MUSK"


----------



## OBDC (2 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Mensaje digno de estudio por los thanks recibidos.



Es que es magistral .....se interprete como sarcasmo o lo contrario.....da gusto a todos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (2 Ene 2022)

Y una mierda, estoy jugando al golf


----------



## javiwell (2 Ene 2022)

Ya jugaba con 6 años


----------



## OBDC (2 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y una mierda, estoy jugando al golf













Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## euromelon (3 Ene 2022)

Bueno cuando cerrará ? Si t bdeja tu mujer se queda ella con la frutería y la deuda tu y tu padre?


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> @javiwell en estado puro.
> 
> Su nivel de ventas no depende de que el número de personas que habitualmente consumen sus productos, 833 según sus cálculos, aumente (o se mantenga pero compren mas cantidad) si no de que el mes tenga más o menos festivos.



Dependen del número de personas que consuman habitualmente y por supuesto depende también del número de festivos en que cierras la tienda y vendes 0 euros.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2022)

2500 al mes trabajando en ella


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2022)

Es posible, cuéntame tu proyecto a ver


----------



## Pirro (3 Ene 2022)

Seguro de Incendio | Compara pólizas de hogar - Acierto.com

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Seguro de Incendio | Compara pólizas de hogar - Acierto.com
> 
> Ahí lo dejo.



Lo tenemos a través de la póliza de comercio, gracias


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2022)

No, de eso no nos queda, vuelva mañana


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Dependen del número de personas que consuman habitualmente y por supuesto depende también del número de festivos en que cierras la tienda y vendes 0 euros.



Claro, porque los festivos la gente no come. Solo deseo que todo lo que cuentas sea verdad.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Claro, porque los festivos la gente no come. Solo deseo que todo lo que cuentas sea verdad.



Si que come pero acostumbra a comer en restaurantes, salir de la ciudad de excursión en el coche, ir al pueblo a casa de los padres o de los abuelos... 

Entonces compran y comen en lugares diferentes al habitual donde además ese día no pueden comprar porque está cerrado y muchos no se han tomado la molestia de planificar y comprar más cantidad el día anterior.


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si que come pero acostumbra a comer en restaurantes, salir de la ciudad de excursión en el coche, ir al pueblo a casa de los padres o de los abuelos...
> 
> Entonces compran y comen en lugares diferentes al habitual donde además ese día no pueden comprar porque está cerrado y muchos no se han tomado la molestia de planificar y comprar más cantidad el día anterior.



Tu dragón en garaje cada día da más risa, pero no risa de la sana si no la risa del payaso sin gracia.


----------



## sisar_vidal (3 Ene 2022)

La frutería hoy ha tenido que estar vacía vacía.


----------



## sisar_vidal (3 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Seguro de Incendio | Compara pólizas de hogar - Acierto.com
> 
> Ahí lo dejo.



En Canarias tendréis que hacer igual


----------



## Pirro (3 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> En Canarias tendréis que hacer igual



Siempre podremos venderle plátanos al jefe de Javiwell.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Tu dragón en garaje cada día da más risa, pero no risa de la sana si no la risa del payaso sin gracia.



Es curioso porque eras tú quien tenía dragón en su garaje, no yo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (3 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Siempre podremos venderle plátanos al jefe de Javiwell.



Pues visto así.... Tienes razón.


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Es curioso porque eras tú quien tenía dragón en su garaje, no yo.



Si es que eres tonto hasta decir basta. ¿Pero tú de dónde has salido?. De verdad hay gente como tú en esos mundos de Dios?

Es que ni sentido del ridículo, ni dignidad ni nada de nada, eres la exaltación de la nada.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Si es que eres tonto hasta decir basta. ¿Pero tú de dónde has salido?. De verdad hay gente como tú en esos mundos de Dios?
> 
> Es que ni sentido del ridículo, ni dignidad ni nada de nada, eres la exaltación de la nada.



Coño del mismo sitio que tu dragón , yo estaba ahí al lado a la derecha, esperando a que me interpelaras


----------



## OBDC (3 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Si es que eres tonto hasta decir basta. ¿Pero tú de dónde has salido?. De verdad hay gente como tú en esos mundos de Dios?
> 
> Es que ni sentido del ridículo, ni dignidad ni nada de nada, eres la exaltación de la nada.



Es que cómo se diría en Valencia, tiene horchata en las venas.....


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2022)

Bueno, como vamos de beneficios al cerrar el año?
Ya tenemos la entrada para la segunda frutería?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2022)

Esperemos que su matrimonio soporte una cornada económica.. 

Enero se percibe así...




Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (5 Ene 2022)

Cuando te venden el caballo

QUOTE="javiwell, post: 36059684, member: 105600"]
Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.

Datos:

El traspaso nos lo ponen a 30 mil euros (Editado, antes ponía 20 mil porque pensábamos que rondaría esa cifra por una conversacion, tras revisión de cuentas y anuales y acuerdos entre ellos 30 mil)

*Caja diaria media: 1.000 euros con unos 200 clientes todos los días, en 3 años contando el dinero, ni un solo día ha bajado de 650 euros la caja y ha habido varios de 1.400*

Motivo del traspaso: los dueños quieren centrarse en su negocio mayorista y ofrecen traspaso a empleados de sus fruterías a condición de comprarles a ellos la fruta al precio de mercado mayorista diario, al menos el camión de la mañana.

Debemos contar con un empleado con una nómina de 1.200 brutos, actualmente trabaja en la propia frutería y muy buen rollo, sin queja.

Alquiler de local 480 euros (bastante por debajo que los de la zona que más bien están a 800 con esas características), el dueño vive encima y es cliente habitual, señor mayor que quiere seguridades

No necesita reforma

Seríamos libres de elegir proveedor para vino, cerveza, refrescos, queso, chorizo, huevos, pan e incluso estamos pensando en poner dos o 3 productos de charcutería al corte

Estimo que, contando mermas que son muy pocas ya que se vende casi todo, el margen que se le puede sacar al precio mayorista es el 25% con mucha facilidad y eso teniendo precios un 15% por debajo del supermercado y mejores calidades y de la zona, quizá se pueda sacar hasta un 30%

Mi mujer no tendría que hacer nada más que renunciar a su pequeña nómina con poca antigüedad para hacerse autónoma y pedir un crédito al banco para el traspaso, todo lo demás es lo mismo que hace todos los días, desde que se abre la puerta de la frutería hasta que se cierra, ella sabe hacerlo todo, conoce a sus proveedores, a sus clientes, los precios los precios habituales, cómo cobrar, cómo organizar la fruta verdura y hortaliza sin que se pudran y dándoles salida etc. Es decir al día siguiente de que fuera suyo, todo seguiría siendo exactamente igual al ojos del cliente y con el mismo cartel

Según mis estimaciones, pasaría de ganar 1100 euros netos al mes a ganar 2.000 con un hipotético margen del 25% y 2.800 con un hipotético margen del 30%. Por supuesto tendría que estar un par de años ganando lo mismo que ahora para devolver el crédito del traspaso

Ah y la frutería a 40 metros de nuestra casa y muy céntrica en ciudad, hay dos edificios grandes de nueva planta en construcción a 100 metros de la zona que estimamos que es pan para mañana

En caso de que falle el empleado es posible estar una temporada atendiendo ella sola pero agotador.

La filosofía de la tienda y su éxito consiste en gran calidad, producto local, margen pequeño y clientes fieles de toda la puta vida, mucho volumen de mercancía y sonrisa tras sonrisa en el mostrador más contar chismes del barrio y toda la pesca para que vuelvan y estén atentos al cotilleo.
[/QUOTE]


Cuando el caballo ya es tuyo



javiwell dijo:


> Yo no cierro la caja, lo hace mi mujer, y no estoy todos los días mirando la caja como si de trading se tratara.
> 
> *Simplemente pregunto, que tal hoy... vah normal, 650... hoy mejor, 800, hoy una mierda 550... y ya me hago una idea*
> 
> De vez en cua do me siento con un excel y los documentos digitalizados y hago números pero no necesito hacerlo cada día



Normal es lo peor que había antes, lo que antes era normal ni se huele, lo que antes era extraordinario ni se sueña, y aparece un nuevo suelo "la mierda" de 550€

Menos.mal que los polvorones y las uvas han salvado el año habrá que mantenerlos todo el año.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Cuando te venden el caballo
> 
> QUOTE="javiwell, post: 36059684, member: 105600"]
> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> ...





Bien pero, aquí está todo narrado, sin reservas

Incluso si se facturaran 550 todos los días del mes haciendo una facturación mensual de 12.100... no habría pérdidas se ganaría similar a un SMI

Si, ha habido días de 550 de facturación, a lo mejor 3 días al mes como también hay días de 950. La media mensual ahí la tenéis ya la he reportado.

Para trabajar y no ganar nada habría que facturar 335 euros al día, para perder 1000 euros en un mes habría que facturar 180 euros al día.


----------



## Mundocruel (5 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bien pero, aquí está todo narrado, sin reservas
> 
> Incluso si se facturaran 550 todos los días del mes haciendo una facturación mensual de 12.100... no habría pérdidas se ganaría similar a un SMI
> 
> ...


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Cuando te venden el caballo
> 
> QUOTE="javiwell, post: 36059684, member: 105600"]
> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> ...





Tienes un error en el texto.

"Cuando te venden el caballo" faltó agregar "pero te compras la burra".



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Santolin (5 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Depende el nivel se pagan con American Express o con la vida.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Cada vez tu firma es más patética, como tu vida


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Cada vez tu firma es más patética, como tu vida



Gracias por leer.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Pizti (5 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tal vez
> 
> Si hay un mes de 18 mil y pico con 3 festivos quizá pueda haber meses de 20 mil sin festivos
> 
> Feliz año a ti también. Me interesa debatir las ideas, no tengo ninguna animadversión hacia tu persona.



debo darle la razón a @Scire (y a otros tantos como él) en esto.

Desde que abriste el hilo he visto como has hecho oídos sordos a toda crítica, por razonable que esta fuera. Ni siquiera hablo de trolls, que los hay en todo hilo, sino de gente que te ha planteado cuestiones más que razonables que has ignorado por completo.

Aún no te he visto hacer la más mínima autocrítica sobre tu plan, del tipo: "pues en esto teníais razón..." / "en esto me equivoqué..."

Por esto mismo me he planteado muchas veces que seas un troll. No me explico cómo alguien que realmente se lanza a hacer algo como esto puede despreciar buenos consejos, como si errar (simplemente) no estuviese en su ADN...
Añádele, además, que no sueltas una mala palabra a casi nadie (pese a sufrir acoso constante) y todavía se me hace más difícil de creer.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> debo darle la razón a @Scire (y a otros tantos como él) en esto.
> 
> Desde que abriste el hilo he visto como has hecho oídos sordos a toda crítica, por razonable que esta fuera. Ni siquiera hablo de trolls, que los hay en todo hilo, sino de gente que te ha planteado cuestiones más que razonables que has ignorado por completo.
> 
> ...



No he hecho oídos sordos, he meditado cada una de las cuestiones y he dado una respuesta educada y razonada.

He admitido errores de estimación y he rechazado muchos consejos

Si hubiera aceptado los consejos sin tener criterio propio, ni hubiéramos comprado el negocio para empezar. 

Aquí se ha dicho

Que el proveedor exclusivo tenía intención de arruinarnos con sus precios mayoristas. 

Que no íbamos a vender nada.

Que las cifras eran preocupantes

Que me iba a tener que poner yo detrás del mostrador

Que los módulos son para paletos

En cuanto a los "acosadores" son buena prueba de que algo estamos haciendo bien, y siempre ayudan a mantener el hilo on fire.


----------



## Mundocruel (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (5 Ene 2022)

Qué fue de diciembre al final? Lo petaste?


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Qué fue de diciembre al final? Lo petaste?



Aún no me he sentado, con 18 mil y pico de facturación más o menos se intuye un resultado un poco mejor. Además está el efecto venta de polvorones comprados en noviembre.

Ya recopilaré con calma los documentos y sacaré un resultado.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (5 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aún no me he sentado, con 18 mil y pico de facturación más o menos se intuye un resultado un poco mejor. Además está el efecto venta de polvorones comprados en noviembre.
> 
> Ya recopilaré con calma los documentos y sacaré un resultado.



entonces mi inversión de mil euros es mejor que la tuya o no? que no me contestaste, será que no te gustó mi respuesta


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Hombre, si los asalariados/el resto de autónomos tuviéramos ese IRPF ridículo... Como quiten los módulos hablaremos de brutos. Mi trimestre ha sido algo mejor pero está muy bien para una profesión no especializada, eso sí
> 
> De hecho, te voy a contestar: mi negocio tiene 0 inversión quitando mi ordenador, el internet y mi carrera. Tú no has "invertido", has comprado un puesto de trabajo, así que si nos ponemos así mis 1000 euros de inversión en un ordenador son más rentables, sí



Desconozco qué rentabilidad anual en euros te da tu inversión de mil euros y cuántas horas de trabajo y que preparación supone. No puedo hacer una valoración, no obstante, te deseo una próspera inversión.

En cuanto a la fiscalidad de nuestro negocio, hay que considerar que además de ir por módulos, nos deducimos fiscalmente la amortización del precio del traspaso a razón del 10 o del 15 por cien anual, no recuerdo cuánto era ya lo miraré en la declaración de la renta cuando toque.


----------



## Mundocruel (6 Ene 2022)

165 paginas después tengo un par de dudas.

El día que tomasteis el control de la tienda fue con existencias 0 o se valoraron y abonasteis al proveedor?
Habéis realizado algún tramite respecto a la licencia de actividad?


----------



## javiwell (6 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> 165 paginas después tengo un par de dudas.
> 
> El día que tomasteis el control de la tienda fue con existencias 0 o se valoraron y abonasteis al proveedor?
> Habéis realizado algún tramite respecto a la licencia de actividad?



Las existencias se entendían incluidas en los 30 mil euros, se hizo un inventario aproximado que se detalla en la factura de venta de traspaso y en el contrato. Creo que se estimó en 1500 euros que será aproximadamente el valor que hay ahora dentro de la tienda en existencias contando vinos, licores, frutos secos, fruta etc

Hicimos un cambio de titularidad de licencia de actividad en el ayuntamiento a través de la sede electrónica aportando contrato de alquiler, contrato de compraventa, antigua licencia y tasas pagadas para el trámite. Es decir este trámite se hace con porterioridad a la adquisición, tienes un plazo no se si de 6 meses desde que compraste.


----------



## leoper (6 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bien pero, aquí está todo narrado, sin reservas
> 
> Incluso si se facturaran 550 todos los días del mes haciendo una facturación mensual de 12.100... no habría pérdidas se ganaría similar a un SMI
> 
> ...



esas cuentas ya te digo yo que no estan bien hechas

con 335 euros al dia con un 25% de margen, te comes los mocos : son menos de 100 euros de ganancia, si quitas impuestos, alquiler, sueldos, SS, luz, seguro, gestoria, gestoria, amortizacion de fondo de comercio, vacaciones, guardar cosas para imprevistos ( reparaciones, mantenimiento ) etc, etc palmas si o si

saca cuentas de lo que te cuesta solo tener abierto el negocio ( gastos fijos ), lo que te cuesta la empleada y loque te cuesta los autonomos y sueldo de tu mujer
y a eso sumale las vacaiones de tu mujer y las de la empleada...porque no has dicho nada, pero como lo vais a hacer en esas vacaciones ?
haz las cuentas bien..y te lo digo por experiencia cercana con una tienda de ropa en la que se pensaba lo mismo que tu, y cuando cerraron despues de dos años tenían -32000 euros en las costillas ( y habiendo trabajado dos años )


----------



## javiwell (6 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> esas cuentas ya te digo yo que no estan bien hechas
> 
> con 335 euros al dia con un 25% de margen, te comes los mocos : son menos de 100 euros de ganancia, si quitas impuestos, alquiler, sueldos, SS, luz, seguro, gestoria, gestoria, amortizacion de fondo de comercio, vacaciones, guardar cosas para imprevistos ( reparaciones, mantenimiento ) etc, etc palmas si o si
> 
> ...



Que es un 31 de margen sobre venta, es decir vendes a 1 euro lo que te ha costado 69 céntimos

Eso es un 45 por cien de margen sobre las compras


----------



## leoper (6 Ene 2022)

te lo voy a poner facil para que saques cuentas :
teniendo en cuenta lo que dices de un 25 de margen

pilla gastos fijos ANUALES :

sueldo y ss de tu empleada
alquiler
impuesto que pagas por modulos
luz
seguro
gestoria
gastos para imprevistos
autonomos

y los sumas y lo multiplicas todo x4. )eso sería la facturacion minima para no perder dinero
y en eso, no está incluido ni el traspaso, ni el sueldo de tu mujer, ni vacaciones, ni bajas ni otros imprevistos de mantenimiento
lo suyo sería ir tambien guardando por si tienes que despedir empleada por ejemplo

y ahora piensa....te parece normal que tu empleada cobre y cotice mas que tu mujer ?
y todo eso, sabiendo para lo que sirve en españa la cotizacion de un autonomo, 
jubilación, habrá poca, pero entonces tendremos que ganar trabajando nuestros colchones para el futuro...y tu me dirás lo que haces con SMI

vosotros arriesgais la pasta y teneis las obligaciones y la que mejor lo tiene es la empleada ?
a cuanto tiene que subir la facturacion para que tu mujer viva mejor que la empleada ?
yo para hacer las cuentas, que minimo que ganar yo un x3 de lo que gana mi empleada

si lo quieres ver asi, ya sabes. pon lo de la empleada y sumalo multiplicado x3 a ver lo que hay que vender


para cambiar dinero me quedo como estaba trabajando para otros


----------



## leoper (6 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que es un 31 de margen sobre venta



un 31 es la media incluyendo lo que tiras y lo que tienes que vender mas barato porque se empieza a poner feo ?


----------



## javiwell (6 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> un 31 es la media incluyendo lo que tiras y lo que tienes que vender mas barato porque se empieza a poner feo ?



Eso es, se vende con márgenes muy dispares en función del grado de madurez del género.

Por ejemplo a un limón le puedes meter un 90 por cien y lo vendes igual, pero el kg de naranja debes venderlo muy ajustado con un 25 por cien de margen.

Si tienes cara la naranja la gente prejuzga que todo lo que hay en la tienda es caro, pero si tienes caro el aguacate o el tomate, no hay ese prejuicio.


----------



## OBDC (6 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> un 31 es la media incluyendo lo que tiras y lo que tienes que vender mas barato porque se empieza a poner feo ?



No era un 37? Ya empezó el mayorista a comer de vuestro trozo del pastel?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## cohynetes (6 Ene 2022)

Javi damos por empezado "los juegos del hambre"?


----------



## cohynetes (6 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Seguro de Incendio | Compara pólizas de hogar - Acierto.com
> 
> Ahí lo dejo.



Se van a descojonar los del seguro cuando venga Javito reclamando sus 30k por incendio y le den 400 euros por 3 estanterias


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No era un 37? Ya empezó el mayorista a comer de vuestro trozo del pastel?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Las cifras de noviembre daban un 25% de margen (ventas/compras) 

Pero ya sabemos que javito es un crack de los negocios


----------



## cohynetes (6 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Las cifras de noviembre daban un 25% de margen (ventas/compras)
> 
> Pero ya sabemos que javito es un crack de los negocios



Y con nochebuena por medio ha tenido "algo" más de caja

De locos


----------



## javiwell (6 Ene 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Se van a descojonar los del seguro cuando venga Javito reclamando sus 30k por incendio y le den 400 euros por 3 estanterias



El seguro de comercio no cubre el valor del traspaso sino el continente y/o el contenido. Y se lo cubre al titular del interés asegurado, el continente al propietario del local que es el arrendador y el contenido a mi mujer.

El capital asegurado para continente y contenido viene estipulado en la póliza y en base al mismo se calcula la prima.


----------



## javiwell (6 Ene 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Javi damos por empezado "los juegos del hambre"?



Arrancamos el 3 de enero con 850 euros de caja.

Saludos y feliz año por cierto


----------



## Mundocruel (6 Ene 2022)

Yo es que todavía no he escuchado ni palabra sobre gastos diarios de limpieza, gel hidroalcoholico, bolsas de plástico, bolsas de papel (no sé si serigrafiadas), del tío que te engrasa la persiana, la decoración de Navidad (que menos que colgar 4 espumillones), de guardar para imprevistos/averías, de si tiene una báscula de reserva, de si tiene datáfono y con qué comisión, de plazos de pago a proveedores de ese 30% que no es fruta, de porcentajes de venta de fruta y de "nofruta", de márgenes de una y otra venta, de como gestiona las ventas (TPV, caja registradora, papel y boli).

Que con dos empleadas cierre un día entre semana es de tenerlos cuadrados, saco el dato porque divide facturación entre 22 días, luego encima se queja de que con menos festivos facturaría más.

Es todo un sinsentido, está facturando un 30% menos de lo planeado, en tres años no había una caja de menos de 650 y ahora le cuesta hacer un día los 1.000 de media que se suponían fijos y hace cajas de 550 y NO SE PLANTEA NADA, LE SIGUEN CUADRANDO LAS CUENTAS Y TAN FELIZ!

Ahora nos enteramos que el traspaso incluía 1.500€ de mercancía que parece que le suda al dueño cobrarlos.


----------



## javiwell (7 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Yo es que todavía no he escuchado ni palabra sobre gastos diarios de limpieza, gel hidroalcoholico, bolsas de plástico, bolsas de papel (no sé si serigrafiadas), del tío que te engrasa la persiana, la decoración de Navidad (que menos que colgar 4 espumillones), de guardar para imprevistos/averías, de si tiene una báscula de reserva, de si tiene datáfono y con qué comisión, de plazos de pago a proveedores de ese 30% que no es fruta, de porcentajes de venta de fruta y de "nofruta", de márgenes de una y otra venta, de como gestiona las ventas (TPV, caja registradora, papel y boli).
> 
> Que con dos empleadas cierre un día entre semana es de tenerlos cuadrados, saco el dato porque divide facturación entre 22 días, luego encima se queja de que con menos festivos facturaría más.
> 
> ...



Entre guantes, bolsas y productos de limpieza son unos 50 euros al mes. Las bolsas se cobran por ley y se saca margen. Como ya dije estos gastos está expresados en la fila compras de existencias.

TPV ya lo trate largo y tendido con @cohynetes , nos cobran 10 euros al mes, tarifa plana por el tpv.

De navidad tenemos algunos adornos guardados que sacamos cada año, creo que en noviembre se gastaron 30 euros en el chino en mierdas decorativas.

No hay persiana, hay un estor que no requiere mantenimiento.

El dueño facturo todas las existencias entregadas el 1 de octubre, son parte del traspaso que nos vendió por 30 mil euros.

No hay 2 empleadas, hay una empleada.

No te has enterado de nada, lee el hilo por favor


----------



## OBDC (7 Ene 2022)

Sigue conque hay una empleada.....su muhé no come, no necesita dinero para vivir.....si no hay para autopagarse una nómina que me explique que va a hacer el dia que no llegue ni al SMI (que estamos en el primer mes que va a ocurrir, cuente lo que cuente) ....al final cuando no dé ni para la nómina de la muhé seguirá diciendo que esta contento y que el beneficio es tal y cual y bla bla bla....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.

Que alguien le pregunte (a mi me ignora) como va este mes que ya debería llevar facturado más de 5k que el lunes se cumple 1/3 del mes...


----------



## Tlistakel (7 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



Tu harás la contabilidad B?


----------



## javiwell (7 Ene 2022)

Tlistakel dijo:


> Tu harás la contabilidad B?



Todo es en A


----------



## Mundocruel (7 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Entre guantes, bolsas y productos de limpieza son unos 50 euros al mes. Las bolsas se cobran por ley y se saca margen. Como ya dije estos gastos está expresados en la fila compras de existencias.
> 
> TPV ya lo trate largo y tendido con @cohynetes , nos cobran 10 euros al mes, tarifa plana por el tpv.
> 
> ...



Es que se le tiene que coger cariño, no me digáis que no!

Sobre los números de facturación ya si eso otro día nos hablará, cuando su realidad paralela, o paralelos, coincida con la. de verdad


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Ene 2022)

Funcivagos calentitos y la peruchi madrujando por 500 leuros


----------



## Charlatan (7 Ene 2022)

te has follado ya a la empleada en la camara o se le herizan mucho los pezones?¿?¿'


----------



## leoper (7 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Sigue conque hay una empleada.....su muhé no come, no necesita dinero para vivir.....si no hay para autopagarse una nómina que me explique que va a hacer el dia que no llegue ni al SMI (que estamos en el primer mes que va a ocurrir, cuente lo que cuente) ....al final cuando no dé ni para la nómina de la muhé seguirá diciendo que esta contento y que el beneficio es tal y cual y bla bla bla....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.
> 
> Que alguien le pregunte (a mi me ignora) como va este mes que ya debería llevar facturado más de 5k que el lunes se cumple 1/3 del mes...



yo ya le puse como hacer unas cuentas faciles de lo que necesita. facturar..
se ve que es un calculo dificil


----------



## OBDC (8 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> yo ya le puse como hacer unas cuentas faciles de lo que necesita. facturar..
> se ve que es un calculo dificil



Lo difícil es hacer cuentas para autoengañarse que no le tomaron el pelo. 
Pero bueno, no es feliz el que no quiere.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

No tengo el ordenador a mano pero hemos pasado de 3000 euros de resultado después de impuestos en diciembre.

No he contado los tickets de enero ni los tengo a mano tampoco.

Imagino que llevaremos una media de 750 de caja diaria o así en la primera semana laborable de enero. Se que el lunes 850 euros y el resto de días ni idea.

Muy contentos


----------



## euromelon (8 Ene 2022)

Vaya el fracasado me ha bloqueado jajajaja


----------



## Petruska (8 Ene 2022)

Pero bueeenoo, 167 páginas con la frutería de los cojones, ¿a cuánto vendéis los melones?


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No tengo el ordenador a mano pero hemos pasado de 3000 euros de resultado después de impuestos en diciembre.
> 
> No he contado los tickets de enero ni los tengo a mano tampoco.
> 
> ...



Es el llamado calculo de la media aritmética según mis cojones morenos.

Recordemos que, dando por buenos sus cojones morenos, debería estar facturando un +33% para alcanzar la media estimada inicial de 1.000 € y empieza la cuesta de enero.

La totalidad de los tickets de enero, que no ha contado ni tiene a mano ascienden a 4

Yo monto un negocio y compruebo que estoy en esos números y que menos que interesarme por las ventas diarias, pero cada quien es cada cual.


----------



## leoper (8 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No tengo el ordenador a mano pero *hemos pasado de 3000 euros de resultado después de impuestos en diciembre.*
> 
> No he contado los tickets de enero ni los tengo a mano tampoco.
> 
> ...



3000 de beneficios en Diciembre ?
te importa desglosar la cifra ?


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> 3000 de beneficios en Diciembre ?
> te importa desglosar la cifra ?



Lo desglosare, no lo tengo a mano

Son 18 mil y pico de ingreso en diciembre

Compra de existencias la misma que en noviembre

Gastos fijos lo mismo que en noviembre

El tema es que en noviembre hay mucha compra de existencias de polvorones y vinos que son ventas en diciembre.

Al no expresar variación de existencias, el resultado que veis de noviembre está infraestimado y se pone de manifiesto en diciembre.


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

No sé exactamente de cuánto es la infraestimacion de noviembre digamos que entre 300 y 500.

3 mil y pico en diciembre de los que 833 se dedican a la compra de traspaso si.

Así como noviembre tiene infraestimacion, diciembre tiene sobrestimacion claro. Por la variación de inventarios no plasmada mensualmente


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

No tengo los datos delante, creo que serían unos 700 euros al mes de beneficio si mi mujer también fuera empleada y hubiera que cotizar por ella a la ss como trabajadora por cuenta ajena.

Pero mi mujer no trabaja por cuenta ajena y no cotiza de la misma forma a la SS.


----------



## leoper (8 Ene 2022)

que minimo que calcular como digo doble o triple que la trabajadora, porque para ganar lo mismo....me la echo de socia en vez de darle trabajo


----------



## lucky starr (8 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo una duda. Dentro de 3 años ¿Podéis cambiar de mayorista? De ser así tampoco me parece tan mala la compra. El local es centrico, tiene clientela y el seguir comprándole al mismo mayorista te da cierta seguridad a corto plazo. 

No sé, en tres años si tenéis libertad de compra os podéis dejar querer por otro proveedor y sacar al mas de margen. Lo que está claro es que no es un negocio para forrarse.


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda. Dentro de 3 años ¿Podéis cambiar de mayorista? De ser así tampoco me parece tan mala la compra. El local es centrico, tiene clientela y el seguir comprándole al mismo mayorista te da cierta seguridad a corto plazo.
> 
> No sé, en tres años si tenéis libertad de compra os podéis dejar querer por otro proveedor y sacar al mas de margen. Lo que está claro es que no es un negocio para forrarse.



El contrato solo dice que ellos son los mayoristas exclusivos de terminados productos pero no estipula ni por cuánto tiempo ni ninguna penalidad en caso de incumplimiento.

Supongo que sí rompieramos podríamos litigar y habría que estar a lo que diga el juez de lo mercantil, supongo que se fijaría una indemnización y que tendríamos que renunciar a la marca.

En cualquier caso, he tenido el privilegio de poder comparar precios de nuestros albaranes con precios de albarán de otros mayoristas de la zona en fechas similares y ya te digo que no ganaríamos margen cambiando de mayorista, que ya nos están cobrando un precio de mercado.


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

Antes de pagar el préstamo de 833 si


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> que minimo que calcular como digo doble o triple que la trabajadora, porque para haber lo mismo....me la echo de socia en vez de darle trabajo



Más allá de la rentabilidad económica, ser único propietario implica muchísimos más derechos como tomar todas las decisiones e incluso decidir con quién quieres trabajar.


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

Esa cuenta es solo por 3 años. Luego los 833 ya no restan

Y hay que considerar que en caso de venta del negocio percibiriamos una suma considerable así que restar los 833 directamente en el concepto de resultado no es muy profesional ni muy académico.


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

El autónomo también puede tomar las decisiones sobre su vida personal y más aún, puede decidir su horario laboral y su horario personal.


----------



## euromelon (8 Ene 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda. Dentro de 3 años ¿Podéis cambiar de mayorista? De ser así tampoco me parece tan mala la compra. El local es centrico, tiene clientela y el seguir comprándole al mismo mayorista te da cierta seguridad a corto plazo.
> 
> No sé, en tres años si tenéis libertad de compra os podéis dejar querer por otro proveedor y sacar al mas de margen. Lo que está claro es que no es un negocio para forrarse.



Una frutería que gane dinero tiene que ir al mercado todos los días y madrugar sino tiene fruta de mierda y/o malos precios


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

Si embargo cuando eres trabajador y llevas 15 años en un empleo, si sacas la cuenta de todas las cotizaciones aportadas a la SS y lo comparas con tus derechos de 2 años de paro... Caerás en la cuenta de que te han engañado, que pagas mucho más de lo que recibes para proteger a los demás.

Así que no podemos considerar que un smi gane 1800 euros. Gana 1200 para el, una cantidad indeterminada de indemnizaciones de paro percibidas que probablemente es 0 euros y luego hace una aportación para el disfrute de los pensionistas de ahora a cambio de una falsa promesa muuuuy a futuro.


----------



## OBDC (8 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Vaya el fracasado me ha bloqueado jajajaja



Es el mejor reconocimiento que puedes tener en este hilo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Ene 2022)

Rozando el SMI.


----------



## OBDC (8 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Rozando el SMI.



Al promedio anual no superará el SMI del salario que cobra la muhe. El mayorista si dejara una rentabilidad de 3k no vendía (los 1k de facturación diaria). Una inversión al 100% es muy buena. Pero si prefirió vender es porque no llegaría al 20%, que coincide con los 500 € de beneficio real que da de resultado hasta la fecha que se verá mermado por los meses malos.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

Eso hay que verlo caso a caso, en nuestro caso, haciendo prácticamente el mismo trabajo, tenemos un notable incremento de nuestra renta.

Trabajar por cuenta propia o ajena no es mejor ni peor pero se, depende del caso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Más allá de la rentabilidad económica, ser único propietario implica muchísimos más derechos como tomar todas las decisiones* e incluso decidir con quién quieres trabajar.
> *





Menos tú que tienes que trabajar con un proveedor en exclusiva.


----------



## leoper (8 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Eso hay que verlo caso a caso, en nuestro caso, haciendo prácticamente el mismo trabajo, tenemos un* notable incremento de nuestra renta*.
> 
> Trabajar por cuenta propia o ajena no es mejor ni peor pero se, depende del caso.



notable incremento de vuestra renta ?
no te das cuenta de que cobra menos que antes y con menos derechos ?

no, no depende del caso, depende de lo que ganes y de la relacion riesgo beneficio



javiwell dijo:


> Más allá de la rentabilidad económica, ser único propietario implica muchísimos más derechos como tomar todas las decisiones e incluso decidir con quién quieres trabajar.



derecho de tomar decisiones ?, querrás decir obligación
ser autonomo te da muchas mas obligaciones y responsabilidades que derechos...que no se te olvide nunca


javiwell dijo:


> Esa cuenta es solo por 3 años. Luego los 833 ya no restan
> 
> Y hay que considerar que en caso de venta del negocio* percibiriamos una suma considerable así que restar los 833 directamente en el concepto de resultado no es muy profesional ni muy académico.*



jajajaja
y especular con lo que te van a dar en un futuro por un negocio, es hacerlo de manera profesional y academica ?
que te crees que traspasas, un mcdonalds ? y no te olvides de que esa suma tan considerable, tambien se declara como incremento patrimonial con sus correspondientes impuestos



javiwell dijo:


> El autónomo también puede tomar las decisiones sobre su vida personal y más aún, puede decidir su horario laboral y su horario personal.



como se te pille una baja la trabajadora o te pida una reduccion de jornada, o directamente se vaya, verás que libertad de horarios, o si le tienes que pagar un despido, o si,...seguimos ?



javiwell dijo:


> Si embargo cuando eres trabajador y llevas 15 años en un empleo, si sacas la cuenta de todas las cotizaciones aportadas a la SS y lo comparas con tus derechos de 2 años de paro... Caerás en la cuenta de que te han engañado, que pagas mucho más de lo que recibes para proteger a los demás.
> 
> Así que no podemos considerar que un smi gane 1800 euros. Gana 1200 para el, una cantidad indeterminada de indemnizaciones de paro percibidas que probablemente es 0 euros y luego hace una aportación para el disfrute de los pensionistas de ahora a cambio de una falsa promesa muuuuy a futuro.



de momento, las bajas, cobras bastante mas como asalariado que como autonmo, mas el derecho a paro
luego veremos si vamos a cobrar mas o menos dentro de unos años, que de momento es especular de nuevo, pero con las leyes que hay ahora.....estas palmando pasta y arriesgando tu capital, y tu tiempo

pues eso, que si no ganas muuucho mas...que arriesgue Rita


PAra esas cifras que manejas, ya te digo que yo, que no me meto ni de coña
es como jugar dos papeletas de un euros a una rifa en la que el premio es un euro : palmas seguro


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Menos tú que tienes que trabajar con un proveedor en exclusiva.



Por decisión nuestra


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por decisión nuestra



Claaaaaaaaaaaaaaro que si. Es lo que hacen todas las empresas que "deciden" trabajar solo con un proveedor.

Por cierto, ¿sabes cuál es tu representación en las ventas de ese proveedor? Digo en papel, claro...


----------



## OBDC (8 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por decisión nuestra



Ya, si más soplapollas del mayorista no puedes ser.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Ene 2022)

He puesto el dragón en el garaje

He puesto el Caballero Negro

He puesto el Chifla, chifla, que como no te apartes tú!

Hoy os traigo...


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Claaaaaaaaaaaaaaro que si. Es lo que hacen todas las empresas que "deciden" trabajar solo con un proveedor.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿sabes cuál es tu representación en las ventas de ese proveedor? Digo en papel, claro...



En torno al 10 por cien


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> notable incremento de vuestra renta ?
> no te das cuenta de que cobra menos que antes y con menos derechos ?
> 
> no, no depende del caso, depende de lo que ganes y de la relacion riesgo beneficio
> ...



A ver si me puedes explicar por qué una renta mensual de 2.500 euros después de impuestos de un autónomo es menos que un salario de 1.345 euros brutos.

Llevamos más de 3.000 mensajes y no acabo de ver clara esta afirmación tan repetida como carente de fundamento alguno


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En torno al 10 por cien



Osea, que te lo han dicho, no que lo has visto en papel.

Pero vamos a suponer que fuera así. Si una sola frutería es "en torno al 10 por cien" de un proveedor, es que ese proveedor es un intermediario, así que es una soberana estupidez tener un contrato "en exclusiva" con un intermediario. Lo tuyo es una especie de franquicia pero donde tú pagas un "Royalty" de 30k y ni tan siquiera vendes un producto en exclusiva (como sería MacDonalds), ni tienes un marketing, ni una marca.

Es que no entiendo absolútamente nada de lo que has hecho y por mis intervenciones verás que no voy al insulto.


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Osea, que te lo han dicho, no que lo has visto en papel.
> 
> Pero vamos a suponer que fuera así. Si una sola frutería es "en torno al 10 por cien" de un proveedor, es que ese proveedor es un intermediario, así que es una soberana estupidez tener un contrato "en exclusiva" con un intermediario. Lo tuyo es una especie de franquicia pero donde tú pagas un "Royalty" de 30k y ni tan siquiera vendes un producto en exclusiva (como sería MacDonalds), ni tienes un marketing, ni una marca.
> 
> Es que no entiendo absolútamente nada de lo que has hecho y por mis intervenciones verás que no voy al insulto.



Pues vayamos directos al resultado y expliquemos por qué un salario de 1.345 euros brutos es más que un resultado de 2.500 euros al mes después de impuestos


----------



## leoper (8 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver si me puedes explicar por qué una renta mensual de 2.500 euros después de impuestos de un autónomo es menos que un salario de 1.345 euros brutos.
> 
> Llevamos más de 3.000 mensajes y no acabo de ver clara esta afirmación tan repetida como carente de fundamento alguno



me quieres hacer creer que en una fruteria random con un traspaso de 30.000 euros, te sacas con la chorra 30.000 euros al año netos ?

joder, estas tardando en montar una cadena y forrarte

la historia que emocionó a Spielberg


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> me quieres hacer creer que en una fruteria random con un traspaso de 30.000 euros, te sacas con la chorra 30.000 euros al año netos ?
> 
> joder, estas tardando en montar una cadena y forrarte
> 
> la historia que emocionó a Spielberg



Lo que me temía, 1.345 euros son más que 2.500 porque emociono a spielberg


----------



## leoper (8 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo que me temía, 1.345 euros son más que 2.500 porque emociono a spielberg



No, lo que te estoy diciendo es que me muestres las cuentas con las que te salen 30.000 /año netos de una fruteria random

Y te lo digo porque yo estoy en un caso "parecido"
autonomo que pilló un traspaso, que voy tambien con regimen de equivalencia, sin IVA, y que pago impuestos trimestrales y la renta

y el resultado despues de trimestres y de hacer la renta, no es tan facil como ingresos - gastos, y el resto pa la buchaca.....


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> No, lo que te estoy diciendo es que me muestres las cuentas con las que te salen 30.000 /año netos de una fruteria random



He publicado las cuentas en el hilo.

200.000 de facturación anual

Margen bruto 62 mil euros

Gastos fijos 26.400

No es random, es una frutería exitosa comprada por 30 mil pavos.


----------



## leoper (8 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> He publicado las cuentas en el hilo.
> 
> 200.000 de facturación anual
> 
> ...



de momento llevas meses...por lo que las cuentas que haces son idílicas

puedes poner las cuentas de nuevo o decirme el numero del mensaje en las que las has publicado ?


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> de momento llevas meses...por lo que las cuentas que haces son idílicas
> 
> puedes poner las cuentas de nuevo o decirme el numero del mensaje en las que las has publicado ?



La de noviembre creo que la publique en torno al 10 de diciembre, mira por esas fechas un cuadro Excel pegado, diciembre aún no está pero más de 3.000


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> de momento llevas meses...por lo que las cuentas que haces son idílicas
> 
> puedes poner las cuentas de nuevo o decirme el numero del mensaje en las que las has publicado ?






javiwell dijo:


> Ahí va noviembre.
> 
> Nota 1: En la compra de existencias de noviembre hay compras de unos 400 euros en total de polvorones, fruta escarchada, vinos, mazapanes, bombones que están teniendo salida en diciembre ya que estos productos se aprovisionan para varios días de ventas con lo que el resultado está desvirtuado a la baja al no expresarse variación de existencias (estimo que este efecto sería de unos 200 euros)
> 
> ...



con estos números habla de 200.00 de facturación anual, es de locos y ojo que la facturación estimada era de 242.000€ para que le salieran las cuentas de

*" Según mis estimaciones, pasaría de ganar 1100 euros netos al mes a ganar 2.000 con un hipotético margen del 25% y 2.800 con un hipotético margen del 30%. Por supuesto tendría que estar un par de años ganando lo mismo que ahora para devolver el crédito del traspaso "*


Ahora facturando menos su mujer gana más, es la multiplicación de los plátanos y los euros de nuestro Mesías.


Edito para rectificar la facturación estimada a la correcta de 242.000€ anuales.


----------



## OBDC (8 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> con estos números habla de 200.00 de facturación anual, es de locos y ojo que la facturación estimada era de 264.000€ para que le salieran las cuentas de
> 
> *" Según mis estimaciones, pasaría de ganar 1100 euros netos al mes a ganar 2.000 con un hipotético margen del 25% y 2.800 con un hipotético margen del 30%. Por supuesto tendría que estar un par de años ganando lo mismo que ahora para devolver el crédito del traspaso "*
> 
> ...



Este está tratando de vender la burra con una franquicia, es tan increíble lo que expone que no se comprende niña intencionalidad de escribir lo que escribe y aguantar carros y carretas sin despeinarse... 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (8 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ahí va noviembre.
> 
> Nota 1: En la compra de existencias de noviembre hay compras de unos 400 euros en total de polvorones, fruta escarchada, vinos, mazapanes, bombones que están teniendo salida en diciembre ya que estos productos se aprovisionan para varios días de ventas con lo que el resultado está desvirtuado a la baja al no expresarse variación de existencias (estimo que este efecto sería de unos 200 euros)
> 
> ...



lo he encontrado y lo subo para tenerlo a la vista mas facil


----------



## Pirro (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No es random, es una frutería exitosa comprada por 30 mil pavos.



Lo exitoso fue venderla por 30.000 pavos.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Lo exitoso fue venderla por 30.000 pavos.



Win win


----------



## OBDC (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Win win



Win win pata el mayorista. Win al venderla y win al tener la exclusiva.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## euromelon (9 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Win win pata el mayorista. Win al venderla y win al tener la exclusiva.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Es que mira que es tonto . Si la mujer fuera lista llevando años en la frutería le diría lo que yo . Que para ganarle a una frutería hay que levantarse muy temprano a las 5 de la mañana para ir al mercado.

Pero es pancha y quiere ser empresaria jajajaja. Cuando sigue siendo una empleada solo que endeudada jajajaja

Por cierto en cuanto era a amortizar los 30.000? .


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues vayamos directos al resultado y expliquemos por qué un salario de 1.345 euros brutos es más que un resultado de 2.500 euros al mes después de impuestos



Creo que respondes a la persona equivocada. Vuelve a leer mi comentario.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Esa cuenta es solo por 3 años. Luego los 833 ya no restan
> 
> Y hay que considerar que *en caso de venta del negocio percibiriamos una suma considerable* así que restar los 833 directamente en el concepto de resultado no es muy profesional ni muy académico.



Esta se me había pasado, tonto de mí.

Sí según sus declaraciones el mayor activo del negocio es la compra en exclusiva de la fruta a su amado proveedor cuando venda el negocio a cuenta de que le van a pagar una suma considerable?


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Creo que respondes a la persona equivocada. Vuelve a leer mi comentario.



No, te contestaba a ti, sin ir al insulto como debe ser, que si me puedes ayudar a entender por qué un resultado después de impuestos de 2.500 te parece menos que un salario bruto de 1.350 euros.

Si consideras que es más, cuanto más?

Y por último, si esa diferencia en relación a los 30 mil euros invertidos te parece una rentabilidad alta o baja y en relación a que.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Esta se me había pasado, tonto de mí.
> 
> Sí según sus declaraciones el mayor activo del negocio es la compra en exclusiva de la fruta a su amado proveedor cuando venda el negocio a cuenta de que le van a pagar una suma considerable?



No, el mayor activo es la idea de los clientes de acudir a comprar a esa tienda, una y otra vez de forma tozuda.

Y un asalariado por cuenta ajena, tiene un jefe exclusivo y un pagador exclusivo. Una persona exclusiva que decide sobre su permanencia o no en la empresa, sobre su subida salarial o no subida, sobre sus tareas y ocupaciones.


----------



## leoper (9 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Es que mira que es tonto . Si la mujer fuera lista llevando años en la frutería le diría lo que yo . Que para ganarle a una frutería hay que levantarse muy temprano a las 5 de la mañana para ir al mercado.
> 
> Pero es pancha y quiere ser empresaria jajajaja. Cuando sigue siendo una empleada solo que endeudada jajajaja
> 
> Por cierto en *cuanto era a amortizar los 30.000? .*



segun sus cuentas, 3 años a 833 al mes


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>


----------



## leoper (9 Ene 2022)

ya que te hacen lo de la gestoria por la cara ( ya que no está puesto en los gastos fijos ) y que era tu padre el que lo hacia...

otra duda ....me chirría mucho los infimos gastos que pones tanto en cuota de autonomo, como en pago de modulos
supongo que son con reducciones iniciales por inicio de actividad y por desgravacion del traspaso....

dile que te haga una simulacion con numeros reales a ver que cuentas te salen, que verás la risa que te va a dar


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, el mayor activo es la idea de los clientes de acudir a comprar a esa tienda, una y otra vez de forma tozuda.
> 
> Y un asalariado por cuenta ajena, tiene un jefe exclusivo y un pagador exclusivo. Una persona exclusiva que decide sobre su permanencia o no en la empresa, sobre su subida salarial o no subida, sobre sus tareas y ocupaciones.



Te contradices en cada respuesta, nada nuevo, acuden a la tienda por la calidad del genero y el precio y eso te lo da tu mayorista exclusivo.

Palabras tuyas

*" La filosofía de la tienda y su éxito consiste en gran calidad, producto local, margen pequeño *y clientes fieles de toda la puta vida, mucho volumen de mercancía y sonrisa tras sonrisa en el mostrador más contar chismes del barrio y toda la pesca para que vuelvan y estén atentos al cotilleo. "

El Sálvame de Luxe no lo vas a cobrar a 30.000 €


----------



## fuckencia (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, el mayor activo es la idea de los clientes de acudir a comprar a esa tienda, una y otra vez de forma tozuda.
> 
> Y un asalariado por cuenta ajena, tiene un jefe exclusivo y un pagador exclusivo. Una persona exclusiva que decide sobre su permanencia o no en la empresa, sobre su subida salarial o no subida, sobre sus tareas y ocupaciones.



Si .
Pero ese asalariado ,sabe que va acobrar y cotizar ,si o si .
Por las buenas ,o en el juzgao o en fogasa..
Sí ,decide tu permanencia o no ,pero eso tiene tamien otro precio .
Que el despido es libre pero no gratis .
Y sobre la subida salarial o no ,no lo decide el jefe ,va por convenio,igual que los horarios .

En el caso de un autonomo ,su jefe son sus clientes
grabatelo a fuego.

Ellos deciden tus horarios ,porque abres y cierras en funcion del transito y las costumbres de tus clientes .
Ellos deciden tu salario ,entrando o no a comprar fruta ,comprando mucho o poco; estas sometido a sus gustos ,intereses y su salario.
Ellos son los que pueden dejar de ir ,llevandote al cierre .
O seguir yendo pero gastando mucho menos .

Y todo esto GRATIS.
sin paro,sin indemnizacion por depido ,sin cotizacion .
Estas al capricho del cliente (tu jefe ?pero sin red.
Los asalariados tenemos red ,por si se rompe el cable.

Solo queria comentar este punto .
Sobre tu inversion ya no hablo ,porque veo que ya has entrado en diso ancia.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> ya que te hacen lo de la gestoria por la cara ( ya que no está puesto en los gastos fijos ) y que era tu padre el que lo hacia...
> 
> otra duda ....me chirría mucho los infimos gastos que pones tanto en cuota de autonomo, como en pago de modulos
> supongo que son con reducciones iniciales por inicio de actividad y por desgravacion del traspaso....
> ...



Después de 2 años la cuota de autónomo pasa a 285 aprox.

La amortización de traspaso deducible en irpf es hasta que amortices los 30 mil a razón del 15 por cien anual creo (quizá un 10 no estoy seguro). Entre 3 mil y 4500 anuales de deducción anual en la renta hasta que te hayas deducido el 100 por cien del traspaso en la renta.

El pago de los 833 es durante 3 años, tiene un ritmo distinto a la amortización fiscal.

Por otro lado tenemos el mínimo personal y exento que tiene todo el mundo y la deducción por hija menor a nuestro cargo a repartir entre su declaración de la renta y la mía que son individuales.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, te contestaba a ti, sin ir al insulto como debe ser, que si me puedes ayudar a entender por qué un resultado después de impuestos de 2.500 te parece menos que un salario bruto de 1.350 euros.
> 
> Si consideras que es más, cuanto más?
> 
> Y por último, si esa diferencia en relación a los 30 mil euros invertidos te parece una rentabilidad alta o baja y en relación a que.



Ok. Pues intentaré comentar eso pero no lo he seguido demasiado. Y ya sabes que yo puedo hacer coñas pero no insulto sin ser insultado primero.

Decir "es 2.500 menos que 1.350" es como ver un accidente y decidir quien ha tenido la culpa solo con lo que tienes delante. Es obvio que 2500 es mas que 1350, pero sin entender de donde salen esos números es tratar de hacer trampas al solitario.

Lo que quiero decir, por lo que he visto, es que los 2500 lo sacas de estimaciones con hechos pasados. No has tenido en cuenta la inflación, ni la subida del recibo de la luz (si crees que va a ser temporal tengo malas noticias para tí), ni la crisis que se nos hecha encima y que hará que muchas personas prescindan de muchas cosas que no sean absolútamente necesarias, y si crees que para los españoles la fruta es absolútamente necesaria tengo malas noticias para tí.

Yo no sé de fruterías, pero si de inversiones. Trabajo con proveedores con facturación multimillonaria, y he sido partícipe de la aceptación de contratos en exclusividad, así como contratos no exclusivos. Tengo educación y experiencia en contratos para componentes de tipo "A" (también llamados "key components"), "B", y "C" (piezas comunes), y en mi vida privada llevo mas de 20 años como inversor con carteras de entre 20 y 50 valores. Ésto no quiere decir que tenga razón, o que una persona sin mi educación/experiencia no la tenga (un reloj roto acierta la hora dos veces al día), pero si que estoy muy acostumbrado a buscar y encontrar agujeros en propuestas empresariales.

Creo que ya lo expliqué anteriormente, pero lo vuelvo a explicar por si acaso. *El problema fundamental de tu negocio es que, por la información que nos cuentas, lo que has hecho es franquiciarte: Has acquirido un local, un nombre, y unas existencias, y además has firmado un contrato en exclusiva con un distribuidor. ¿Me equivoco?

Pero lo que no te han dado es lo mas importante de una franquicia: No tienes un nombre conocido, ni un producto exclusivo. Y ni tan siquiera puedes comprar a otros competidores. Eres, a todas todas, un falso autónomo (de nuevo corrígeme si me equivoco) que encima PAGA 30k por el "placer" de serlo.

Y para no equivocarme repito mis preguntas:
- ¿Tiene tu frutería un nombre famoso y una cadena de tiendas que se extiende al menos por toda tu provincia (digamos 100 al menos), con un buen marketing, publicaciones en periódicos o tele, etc...?
- ¿Vendes un producto que, ya sea por el producto en si, o por su preparación, o presentación, es exclusivo e irreproducible?
- ¿Puedes mañana, sin rendir cuentas a nadie, ni dar explicaciones, ni discutir nada, comprar la fruta en otro sitio?*

Si la respuesta a las tres preguntas de arriba es "NO", entonces eres un falso autónomo. Si esos 30k han sido para comprar estanterías y producto y el "placer" de comprarle solamente a un tio, pues te han timado.

También creo recordar que te hice el siguiente ejemplo: *Supongamos que yo abro una fruteria frente a la tuya. ¿Crees que no podría comprarle la fruta a tu mismo proveedor? Pero es que encima no tengo exclusividad, así que podría buscar otros proveedores, presentarles la oferta de tu proveedor, y te GARANTIZO al 100% que trabajarían conmigo*. ¿Sabes por qué? Pues porque para un proveedor de productos perecederos es preverible ganar 1 euro a ganar cero euros. ¿Y sabes cómo sé que es cierto? Pues porque llevo 15 años sentándome en despachos donde, entre muchas otras cosas, se aprueban proveedores.

Para mi mirar lo de los 2500 euros me da igual. Sería como mirar la compensación a los mozos de almacen de las empresas donde invierto. Yo necesito una visión de altura, sencilla pero a la vez clara. *A día de hoy no entiendo la compensación que recibes por sacrificar 30k y un contrato de exclusividad*.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

fuckencia dijo:


> Si .
> Pero ese asalariado ,sabe que va acobrar y cotizar ,si o si .
> Por las buenas ,o en el juzgao o en fogasa..
> Sí ,decide tu permanencia o no ,pero eso tiene tamien otro precio .
> ...



Bien pero tú ahora grabate que si el dueño no gana dinero el empleado pierde su trabajo y deja de ganar dinero si o si.

No hay ninguna seguridad en ninguna de las dos formas, ni por cuenta propia ni por cuenta ajena.

Creo recordar que tú tenías tu propia tienda, por qué no trabajas por cuenta ajena?


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ok. Pues intentaré comentar eso pero no lo he seguido demasiado. Y ya sabes que yo puedo hacer coñas pero no insulto sin ser insultado primero.
> 
> Decir "es 2.500 menos que 1.350" es como ver un accidente y decidir quien ha tenido la culpa solo con lo que tienes delante. Es obvio que 2500 es mas que 1350, pero sin entender de donde salen esos números es tratar de hacer trampas al solitario.
> 
> ...



El resultado siempre acaba dilucidando si mereció o no mereció la pena pagar 30 mil

Un trimestre no es mucho tiempo para valorar, para eso tenemos el hilo.

Sigo abierto a toda crítica y la acepto de buen grado si bien, permitaseme contestar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El resultado siempre acaba dilucidando si mereció o no mereció la pena pagar 30 mil
> 
> Un trimestre no es mucho tiempo para valorar, para eso tenemos el hilo.
> 
> Sigo abierto a toda crítica y la acepto de buen grado si bien, permitaseme contestar.



El problema es que abres un hilo cuando ya has hecho la compra.

Si hubieras abierto el hilo antes me atrevo a pensar que seguramente habrías pedido condiciones distintas en tu contrato.

PS: No has respondido a mis preguntas.


----------



## fuckencia (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bien pero tú ahora grabate que si el dueño no gana dinero el empleado pierde su trabajo y deja de ganar dinero si o si.
> 
> No hay ninguna seguridad en ninguna de las dos formas, ni por cuenta propia ni por cuenta ajena.
> 
> Creo recordar que tú tenías tu propia tienda, por qué no trabajas por cuenta ajena?



No ,no tengo mi tienda .
Trabajo para los demas .
Estuve mirando ,pero me eche atràs por sentido comun.

Estuve casi 20 en una perfumeria ,y cuando el hombre ,autonomo tuvo que cerrar y nos echo a la calle a las dos empleadas (mi compañera llevaba 14),me dio una pena tremenda ,que tuviera que pagarnos 45 dias por año trabajado a las dos ,mas los salarios de tramitaciòn ,mas un par de multas por ponerse tonto (año2010)
Pero superpena,que yo lo apreciaba mucho ,eramos "como de la familia".

Porque nos pagò hasta el ultimo centimo ,ya que responde con sus bienes privados y los de su mujer si estan en gananciales .
Nos dio como para coger dos traspasos y medio de una fruteria entre las dos .

Pero te juro que cuando vi la transferencia en mi cuenta ,me daba pena ,que no soy una insensible casi se me escapa una lagrimita de la que iba al sepe a formalizar mi desempleo de dos años .

Que digo yo ,que vosotros sereis SL no ?
O estareis en separacion de bienes 
No vaya a ser que tengais q despedir ,y la trabajadora os salga un poco perrapvta e insensible y se lie parda .


Aunque tamien esta la solucion final : traspasarle a ella la fruteria .


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El resultado siempre acaba dilucidando si mereció o no mereció la pena pagar 30 mil
> 
> Un trimestre no es mucho tiempo para valorar, para eso tenemos el hilo.
> 
> Sigo abierto a toda crítica y la acepto de buen grado si bien, permitaseme contestar.



No, tu no estás abierto a critica alguna. Ese es el principal problema.

Partiendo de unas estimaciones que han resultado irreales de una facturación media de 1.000€ diarios y un suelo de 650€ que igualmente garantizaba esa media de 1.000€ diarios te estás moviendo en una media de 725€ y suelos de 550€.

En base a las previsiones estimabas que tu señora ganara su mismo sueldo durante los 3 años (bueno en realidad dices 2 años pero a estas alturas ya ni sorprende) ya que el resto hasta 2.000€ iría a pagar el traspaso.

"Según mis estimaciones, pasaría de ganar 1100 euros netos al mes a ganar 2.000 con un hipotético margen del 25% y 2.800 con un hipotético margen del 30%. *Por supuesto tendría que estar un par de años ganando lo mismo que ahora para devolver el crédito del traspaso "*

Sin embargo con los números reales, vendiendo un 72% de lo previsto afirmas que gana MAS!.

Me lleva a preguntarme:

1) Como es posible que las ventas hayan bajado tanto?, a que lo achacas¿

2) Si los números actuales son reales y tu mujer está "ganando" 2.500€ que valor tenían las previsiones iniciales?

3) Si las previsiones iniciales han resultado ser todas falsas, tanto la previsión de ventas como la de beneficios, tienes ni siquiera idea en que punto estas y donde vas a estar en 1 año?, has hecho nuevas previsiones, realistas, de que volumen necesitas de ventas (fruta+otros productos) para mantenerte?

4) Has previsto de donde va a salir el dinero en la cuesta de enero/febrero y en el mes de vacaciones o acaso crees que vas a poder mantener, o superar que ya me lo creo todo, las ventas de septiembre/noviembre en esos dos meses.

Creo que todo el mundo que ha participado entiende que tus planes son seguir ganando durante 3 años el mismo sueldo para pasados los mismo ganar sueldo y medio. Lo que todo el mundo te está diciendo que los beneficios, actuales y futuros, enfrentados a la inversión, 30.000€ + tiempo+ quebraderos de cabeza + imprevisto no compensan.

Reducirlo todo a 2.500 es mas que 1.300 es hacerte trampas al solitario.

Pd, por favor no salgas con los 400€ de polvorones.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

El año que viene ya no habrá frutería


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

fuckencia dijo:


> No ,no tengo mi tienda .
> Trabajo para los demas .
> Estuve mirando ,pero me eche atràs por sentido comun.
> 
> ...



Es autónomo el gilipollas, le avise en septiembre de la locura que hacía.

Supongo la integración vertical aguas abajo de multinacional energética en España con distribución, me hace un gilipollas en comparación a su padre gestor paco de Galicia


----------



## OBDC (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Después de 2 años la cuota de autónomo pasa a 285 aprox.
> 
> La amortización de traspaso deducible en irpf es hasta que amortices los 30 mil a razón del 15 por cien anual creo (quizá un 10 no estoy seguro). Entre 3 mil y 4500 anuales de deducción anual en la renta hasta que te hayas deducido el 100 por cien del traspaso en la renta.
> 
> ...



Aclara también lo que va a cobrar tu muhé de pensión pagando esa cuota de autónomo, y lo que cobraría si fuera asalariada.
Estas trayendo dinero del futuro al presente, pero no está ganando más ni de broma que lo que cobraría de salario. Te vendieron un salario SMI a 30k y como bien te dicen los compañeros, sin red por si se rompe el cable.
Ya no me voy a meter con el precio del traspaso, que esperabas pagar 20k y terminaste pagando 30k porque te prometieron una falsa facturación.
Lo de la exclusiva es para darle de comer aparte.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Aclara también lo que va a cobrar tu muhé de pensión pagando esa cuota de autónomo, y lo que cobraría si fuera asalariada.
> Estas trayendo dinero del futuro al presente, pero no está ganando más ni de broma que lo que cobraría de salario. Te vendieron un salario SMI a 30k y como bien ye dicen los compañeros, sin red por si se rompe el cable.
> Ya no me voy a meter con el precio del traspaso, que esperabas pagar 20k y terminaste pagando 30k porque te prometieron una falsa facturación.
> Lo de la exclusiva es para darle de comer aparte.
> ...



Jajjajjajajajjaja dolor veo mucho dolor


----------



## OBDC (9 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Jajjajjajajajjaja dolor veo mucho dolor



Exacto. Mucho dolor permanente en el futuro (distante ciertamente ya que reduce las pensiones muchísimo pero son jóvenes) y un dolor intenso y picante inmediato (cruzando el verano ya tendremos novedades) a cambio de ir a buscar los hijos al colegio, que era el objetivo (increible) de este proyecto. Nunca vi a nadie complicarse, endeudarse e hipotecar pensiones tanto por algo tan sencillo como pagar a alguien que vaya a buscar a la niña al cole, que si fuera apañado en imaginación hasta seguro podría ser gratis coordinando con alguna madre del cole.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Exacto. Mucho dolor permanente en el futuro (distante ciertamente ya que reduce las pensiones muchísimo pero son jóvenes) y un dolor intenso y picante inmediato (cruzando el verano ya tendremos novedades) a cambio de ir a buscar los hijos al colegio, que era el objetivo (increible) de este proyecto. Nunca vi a nadie complicarse, endeudarse e hipotecar pensiones tanto por algo tan sencillo como pagar a alguien que vaya a buscar a la niña al cole, que si fuera apañado en imaginación hasta seguro podría ser gratis coordinando con alguna madre del cole.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Le hubiera salido más barato pagar a una mamá buenorra random del cole


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El problema es que abres un hilo cuando ya has hecho la compra.
> 
> Si hubieras abierto el hilo antes me atrevo a pensar que seguramente habrías pedido condiciones distintas en tu contrato.
> 
> PS: No has respondido a mis preguntas.



El hilo lo abrí en julio, la compra se firmó en septiembre


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

fuckencia dijo:


> No ,no tengo mi tienda .
> Trabajo para los demas .
> Estuve mirando ,pero me eche atràs por sentido comun.
> 
> ...



Separación de bienes, negocio a nombre de mi mujer, autónoma.

Hipoteca y casa a mi nombre


----------



## leoper (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> *Después de 2 años la cuota de autónomo pasa a 285 aprox.*
> 
> La amortización de traspaso deducible en irpf es hasta que amortices los 30 mil a razón del 15 por cien anual creo (quizá un 10 no estoy seguro). Entre 3 mil y 4500 anuales de deducción anual en la renta hasta que te hayas deducido el 100 por cien del traspaso en la renta.
> 
> ...



a saber a cuanto nos sube la cuota....no lo digs tan rapido, que es facil que las sigan subiendo

la declaración...pues tendras que ver si te sale mejor individual o conjunta ( si estas casado, claro )




javiwell dijo:


> Bien pero tú ahora grabate que si el dueño no gana dinero el empleado pierde su trabajo y deja de ganar dinero si o si.
> 
> No hay ninguna seguridad en ninguna de las dos formas, ni por cuenta propia ni por cuenta ajena.
> 
> Creo recordar que tú tenías tu propia tienda, por qué no trabajas por cuenta ajena?



lequeda la prestacion por desempleo y no le quedan deudas
eso tambien se te queda grabado a fuego



fuckencia dijo:


> Que digo yo ,que vosotros sereis SL no ?
> O estareis en separacion de bienes
> No vaya a ser que tengais q despedir ,y la trabajadora os salga un poco perrapvta e insensible y se lie parda .
> 
> ...



buenas preguntas



Mundocruel dijo:


> Sin embargo con los números reales, vendiendo un 72% de lo previsto afirmas que gana MAS!.
> 
> Me lleva a preguntarme:
> 
> ...



lo de las vacaciones y la bajada de ventas, son otras dos buenas preguntas


----------



## Scire (9 Ene 2022)

Bueno, Javiwell, el problema que no quieres ver es que cuentas el beneficio de la tienda como si fuera el salario de tu mujer, y eso no es así.
La tienda no es tu mujer. Si la empleada decide irse, cogerse la baja, la despedís o se rompe una mano, ¿de dónde sacáis el dinero?

Si ahora viene el ayuntamiento y os dice que hagáis unas obras de 7.000 euros por cualquier normativa ecológica, ¿de donde sacáis el dinero?

Esos 2.500 euros -que no lo son, el traspaso se paga- estarían muy bien si tu mujer llevara la tienda sola, aun facturando la mitad si quieres. Eso sería mejor todavía. Pero no es el caso. El negocio es pequeño, pero manejando cantidades importantes de dinero y con gente a cargo, el margen de beneficio, tras cobrarse un sueldo tu mujer, es bajo, cuando no nulo -pues tu mujer se lo queda todo-.

El negocio está al límite. Como una de las cosas que he mencionado antes salga mal, el negocio entra directamente en pérdidas. O lo que es lo mismo, ya que tu mujer=negocio, tu mujer comenzará a trabajar gratis o, peor, para acumular deuda.

Lo normal habría sido no pagar ningún traspaso, a cambio de la aberración de la exclusividad si quieres, e ir metiendo ese dinero en la hucha. Aún así, tu mujer no sería dueña del negocio, sino el negocio dueño de tu mujer.

-----

Te ha costado decir que la exclusividad no tiene fecha, o sea que es ad aeternum.
Vale que no hay penalización estipulada, pero estaría bien, al menos para que tú lo sepas, consultar con un abogado a ver qué posibilidades hay.
Y si ha habido mensajes, correos, whastapp donde el anterior dueño prometía cajas de 1.000 diarios conforme a lo cual te pedía 30.000 euros por el traspaso, porque, si es así, habría prueba de que te ha estafado.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Le hubiera salido más barato pagar a una mamá buenorra random del cole



o contratar una panchita! 

Espera ...


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Bueno, Javiwell, el problema que no quieres ver es que cuentas el beneficio de la tienda como si fuera el salario de tu mujer, y eso no es así.
> La tienda no es tu mujer. Si la empleada decide irse, cogerse la baja, la despedís o se rompe una mano, ¿de dónde sacáis el dinero?
> 
> Si ahora viene el ayuntamiento y os dice que hagáis unas obras de 7.000 euros por cualquier normativa ecológica, ¿de donde sacáis el dinero?
> ...



La tienda ya era una ruina anteriormente cuando la llevaba el distribuidor por eso se la quitó de encima porque los beneficios REALES que generaba no compensaban 2 nominas. La mujer se la ha quedado ya sin beneficio alguno (llamar beneficio a su salario es de ser tan de esa manera que si, por ejemplo, tuviera a la mujer y a la hija trabajando pensaría que tiene el doble de beneficios!

Ese es el Win Win que se apuntaba el OP y que realmente es el del Distribuidor, la idea hubiera sido.

Me cobras traspaso y yo compro a quien me salga de los huevos

No me cobras traspaso (o mínimo) y te compro a ti

Y, con dos cojones, el distribuidor consigue las dos cosas, para colmo luego el OP te habla de la sinceridad y la confianza en los negocios.

TODO ES DEMENCIAL.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> La tienda ya era una ruina anteriormente cuando la llevaba el distribuidor por eso se la quitó de encima porque los beneficios REALES que generaba no compensaban 2 nominas. La mujer se la ha quedado ya sin beneficio alguno (llamar beneficio a su salario es de ser tan de esa manera que si, por ejemplo, tuviera a la mujer y a la hija trabajando pensaría que tiene el doble de beneficios!
> 
> Ese es el Win Win que se apuntaba el OP y que realmente es el del Distribuidor, la idea hubiera sido.
> 
> ...



NUNCA SE COMPRA NEGOCIO TRASPASADO, NUNCA.


----------



## leoper (9 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Bueno, Javiwell, el problema que no quieres ver es que cuentas el beneficio de la tienda como si fuera el salario de tu mujer, y eso no es así.
> La tienda no es tu mujer. Si la empleada decide irse, cogerse la baja, la despedís o se rompe una mano, ¿de dónde sacáis el dinero?
> 
> Si ahora viene el ayuntamiento y* os dice que hagáis unas obras de 7.000 euros por cualquier normativa ecológica, ¿de donde sacáis el dinero?*
> ...



o si se rompe el motor de una camara, o el aparato de aire acondicionado, o......

lo de estafar, si su mujer estaba ahí trabajando...no le veo recorrido
tenía que saber si o si, como van las cosas

el win win, fué para el "traspasante" :
no tiene que despedir ni a tu mujer ni a la otra empleada ( dinero que se ahorra )
cobra 30.000 de traspaso
te vende su producto

para mi no hay duda de quien es el ganador del combate a los puntos

una pregunta, la otra trabajadora llevaba tambien un tiempo, no se la ofreció a las dos ?, solo a tu mujer ?


----------



## Scire (9 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> o si se rompe el motor de una camara, o el aparato de aire acondicionado, o......
> 
> lo de estafar, si su mujer estaba ahí trabajando...no le veo recorrido
> tenía que saber si o si, como van las cosas
> ...



Bueno, la mujer no tiene que saber cuál es la caja si no trabaja todos los días allí, no la cierra y es el dueño el que hace los números. 

En todo caso, solo quiero darle ideas a Javiwell. Un abogado podría aconsejarle mucho mejor sobre cómo proceder.

A mí me parece obvio que es una estafa. Le han cobrado 30.000 euros por una plaza de galeote.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> NUNCA SE COMPRA NEGOCIO TRASPASADO, NUNCA.



Se traspasa negocio, alta rentabilidad, ventas aseguradas, clientela fija, por jubilación del dueño.

Se vende Toyota Supra, nunca circuito, de señora mayor, revisiones en casa oficial pero se ha perdido el libro de mantenimiento.


----------



## leoper (9 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> NUNCA SE COMPRA NEGOCIO TRASPASADO, NUNCA.



depende
ya te digo que yo lo he hecho ( desde dentro y conociendo el negocio ) y no me arrepiento en absoluto
lo que hay que hacer es tener bien claras las cosas
yo he tardado 10 años en encontrar la oportunidad que buscaba
no se si hay alguien que haya hecho mas cuentas de trasapasos de farmacias que yo haciendo calculos para ver si merecían la pena o no




Scire dijo:


> Bueno, la mujer no tiene que saber cuál es la caja si no trabaja todos los días allí, no la cierra y es el dueño el que hace los números.
> 
> En todo caso, solo quiero darle ideas a Javiwell. Un abogado podría aconsejarle mucho mejor sobre cómo proceder.
> 
> A mí me parece obvio que es una estafa. Le han cobrado 30.000 euros por una plaza de galeote.



en los primeros post parece como que si que sabían las cajas de primera mano, de todas maneras, desde que se planteó la opcion, hasta que se firmó, ha tenido tiempo de sobra para fijarse bien...


----------



## Scire (9 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> en los primeros post parece como que si que sabían las cajas de primera mano, de todas maneras, desde que se planteó la opcion, hasta que se firmó, ha tenido tiempo de sobra para fijarse bien...



Parece, pero está claro que no era así. Más bien hacía como que lo sabía.

Con cajas medias de 1.000 euros, con dos empleadas al sueldo mínimo, el dueño seguro que hacía más de 500 euros al mes. 

Lo que no parece, sino que es, es que no tenían ni idea de cómo iba el negocio ni antes ni ahora.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Separación de bienes, negocio a nombre de mi mujer, autónoma.
> 
> *Hipoteca *y casa a mi nombre



¿Tienes además hi...hi...hipoteca?

La madre que me parió (a mi). Me has dejado loco.

Dime que la hipoteca no es por la casa sino para el negocio o no duermo esta noche. Te lo digo sin coña, totalmente en serio.

Te pongo en antecendentes: Yo tengo 4 viviendas compradas y pagadas, libres de hipotecas, mas cartera de valores, curro, estudios e idiomas, y ahora mismo estoy preocupado por mi futuro por la crisis que viene y estoy haciendo números todos los dias.

Como me digas que tienes una deuda de 30k + una hipoteca voy a necesitar tranquimazines, pero para mi, no para tí.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Se traspasa negocio, alta rentabilidad, ventas aseguradas, clientela fija, por jubilación del dueño.
> 
> Se vende Toyota Supra, nunca circuito, de señora mayor, revisiones en casa oficial pero se ha perdido el libro de mantenimiento.



Cabrón me has hecho reir.

Offtopic pero precísamente tengo unos amigos con una hija que se quiere comprar su primer coche de segunda mano. Les he dicho que busquen particulares, y entre ellos un coche de mínimo 20k (menos de eso suelen ser de flota, y esos ni regalados), con el libro de mantenimiento al dia sellado por concesionario oficial, y un solo dueño (que les presente la factura original de compra).

Pues bien, las ofertas "por particulares" que recibe son:
- Soy un particular pero mi amigo el vendedor de coches me lo esta vendiendo.
- No soy el primer dueño, pero el coche ha estado siempre en mi familia. Era de mi abuela.
- En el concesionario se olvidaron de sellarme los últimos años.

...en fin, un show.


----------



## OBDC (9 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> NUNCA SE COMPRA NEGOCIO TRASPASADO, NUNCA.



Opino igual, es como comprar todas las acciones de Tesla. Te montas 100 empresas igual con la capitalización, pero vamos, en Tesla hay patentes y tecnología.
En una frutería.....la máxima tecnología se trata de pesar mal.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Parece, pero está claro que no era así. Más bien hacía como que lo sabía.
> 
> Con cajas medias de 1.000 euros, con dos empleadas al sueldo mínimo, el dueño seguro que hacía más de 500 euros al mes.
> 
> Lo que no parece, sino que es, es que no tenían ni idea de cómo iba el negocio ni antes ni ahora.



Pues no te creas que haría mucho más, ese es el problema. Partiendo que las cajas de 1.000€ fue un sueño de Resines y cogiendo una media entre lo que se supone se hacia y lo que se hace los beneficios estarían sobre los 1.000, precisamente por eso lo "traspasa" estás moviendo 220.000€ anuales + 2 empleados para sacar que? 12.000?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2022)

Seguimos en offtopic pero por responder amablemente.

Yo tengo mas o menos un 50% de mi patrimonio en ladrillo. El resto es cartera de valores, planes de pensiones, y otras cosas así.

Las viviendas estan todas pagadas. La primera con hipoteca, luego la vendí para comprar otras dos. La tercera con hipoteca que hace poco terminé, y la cuarta al contado.

Nunca me he metido en una hipoteca para alquilar a otros, llámame tonto pues el banco estaría encantado de que lo hicera. Mis alquileres son todos a estudiantes, todos extranjeros, y todos que firman, avalan, y pagan los padres. Siempre via intermediación con una universidad que me los proporciona porque también tienen la ventaja de que, al hablar yo algunos idiomas, los padres van con mas confianza.

Por otro lado nunca me he metido en una hipoteca a mas de 20 años, y todas mis hipotecas las he pagado antes de cumplir los 10 años. Eso es algo que siempre me he tomado muy en serio.

Hablas de que en 2050 "la mayoría" de edificios se caeran a trozos. ¿Tienes algún estudio que lo demuestre? Desde luego la casa donde yo vivo la compré nueva, la estrené yo, así que no me imagino muchos trozos que se caigan en 2050. Por otro lado, que los alquileres serán mas baratos que las hipotecas tampoco sé de donde lo has sacado, porque veo que no has considerado las crisis, los tipos de intereses, inflación, etc...y por último si mañana cae una bomba nuclear y destruye todas mis viviendas, seguiría con mi curro y mi otro 50% de inversiones. De hecho, ojalá fuera así porque además de cobrar el seguro el mercado de valores caería momentaneamente dándome la oportunidad de usar el dinero de la indemnización para comprar mas acciones.

Pongo el tocho por si le sirve a alguien (estamos en burbuja.info) ya que han sido lecciones que me han venido muy bien.

De buen rollo todo, no es un ataque personal.


----------



## OBDC (9 Ene 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Ene 2022)

OctubreNoviembreIngresos16.710,8116.226,41Compra Existencias11.635,6411.431,21Margen Bruto5.075,174.795,20Alquiler450,00450,00Nómina1.344,611.344,61SS a cargo empresa403,38403,38Seguros19,1719,17Autónomos65,0065,00Luz77,1077,10Teléfono7,507,50Agua15,0015,00IRPF53,3353,33Gastos Fijos2.435,092.435,09Resultado después de impuestos2.640,082.360,11Traspaso833,00833,00Resultado - Plazo traspaso1.807,081.527,11

Esa es la tabla que el mismo colgó, si de ahí quitas el pago del traspaso y los autónomos y metes otro sueldo+SS te queda esto


OctubreNoviembreIngresos16.710,81​16.226,41​Compra Existencias11.635,64​11.431,21​Margen Bruto5.075,17​4.795,20​Alquiler450​450​Nómina2.689,22​2.689,22​SS a cargo empresa806,76​806,76​Seguros19,17​19,17​AutónomosLuz77,1​77,1​Teléfono7,5​7,5​Agua15​15​IRPF53,33​53,33​Gastos Fijos4.118,08​4.118,08​Resultado después de impuestos957,09​677,12​


Se empieza a entender el traspaso, no?, el mayorista tonto no es.


Pd. perdón, me he dejado los 53.33 del IRPF


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Tienes además hi...hi...hipoteca?
> 
> La madre que me parió (a mi). Me has dejado loco.
> 
> ...



La hipoteca es de la vivienda principal, deuda pendiente 90 mil, la cuota 330 euros al mes, interés variable.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> OctubreNoviembreIngresos16.710,8116.226,41Compra Existencias11.635,6411.431,21Margen Bruto5.075,174.795,20Alquiler450,00450,00Nómina1.344,611.344,61SS a cargo empresa403,38403,38Seguros19,1719,17Autónomos65,0065,00Luz77,1077,10Teléfono7,507,50Agua15,0015,00IRPF53,3353,33Gastos Fijos2.435,092.435,09Resultado después de impuestos2.640,082.360,11Traspaso833,00833,00Resultado - Plazo traspaso1.807,081.527,11
> 
> Esa es la tabla que el mismo colgó, si de ahí quitas el pago del traspaso y los autónomos y metes otro sueldo+SS te queda esto
> 
> ...



Esa tabla es lo que ganaría mi mujer si no trabajara y tuviera 2 empleados. Pero mi mujer trabaja y tiene solo a una empleada.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Esa tabla es lo que ganaría mi mujer si no trabajara y tuviera 2 empleados. Pero mi mujer trabaja y tiene solo a una empleada.



Céntrate Javito, que ya lo he puesto yo, eso es lo que ganaba, aprox., el mayorista.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Céntrate Javito, que ya lo he puesto yo, eso es lo que ganaba, aprox., el mayorista.



Por eso es un win win, con 2 nóminas daba poco al mayorista que prefiere los 30 mil pero, convertido en un negocio de un autónomo y un empleado, al autónomo le da bastante.


----------



## leoper (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Esa tabla es lo que ganaría mi mujer si no trabajara y tuviera 2 empleados. Pero mi mujer trabaja y tiene solo a una empleada.



pues eso es lo que te dicen : que estas comprando un puesto de trabajo


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Luego incorporaré el mes de diciembre y esa afirmación ya no será correcta hombre de poca fe.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> pues eso es lo que te dicen : que estas comprando un puesto de trabajo



Un puesto de trabajo que se remunera 700 euros más al mes que antes de haberlo comprado.


----------



## leoper (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Un puesto de trabajo que se remunera 700 euros más al mes que antes de haberlo comprado.



cifras desde luego impresionantes,............ para renunciar a una indemnizacion por despido, a unos meses de prestacion por desempleo, a tener las obligaciones de pagar el traspaso, el alquiler, a pagar el sueldo y cotizaciones....si, ya veo, un negocio redondo
ya te digo que cuando suban autonomos, irpf, etc, va a sudar para pagar las obligaciones adquiridas

como mola, pagar para adquirir obligaciones....un win win


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por eso es un win win, con 2 nóminas daba poco al mayorista que prefiere los 30 mil pero, convertido en un negocio de un autónomo y un empleado, al autónomo le da bastante.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La hipoteca es de la vivienda principal, deuda pendiente 90 mil, la cuota 330 euros al mes, interés variable.



¿Interés variable? Ay dios...

¿Y cómo has conseguido el préstamo de 30k? (Perdona, creo que lo has explicado ya pero no consigo recordarlo). Por favor no me digas que has puesto la casa como colateral.

Estas andando en una cuerda floja, en serio. Ten mucho cuidado y te lo digo desde el cariño.


----------



## lucky starr (9 Ene 2022)

En cualquier caso los seres humanos en 2050 seguirán viviendo en casas (la alternativa es vivir en cuevas). El precio relativo de estas no lo sabemos, pero tampoco parece que la población vaya a reducirse. Bueno la raza blanca si, pero el resto no .


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por eso es un win win, con 2 nóminas daba poco *al mayorista** que prefiere los 30 mil* pero, convertido en un negocio de un autónomo y un empleado, al autónomo le da bastante.



EXACTO. Al mayorista los 30k le han venido de puta madre.

¿Sigues sin verlo?


----------



## Salgado Solitario (9 Ene 2022)

Por interés personal @javiwell me podrías decir que margen aplicáis a los huevos (huevos de gallina) que supongo vendéis. 
Si son camperos, ecológicos, de granja, o son de confianza de la tía María que tiene gallinas y vende los que le sobran. 
A qué precio los vendéis, y que cantidades aproximadas al mes/semana. 
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Interés variable? Ay dios...
> 
> ¿Y cómo has conseguido el préstamo de 30k? (Perdona, creo que lo has explicado ya pero no consigo recordarlo). Por favor no me digas que has puesto la casa como colateral.
> 
> Estas andando en una cuerda floja, en serio. Ten mucho cuidado y te lo digo desde el cariño.



el mayorista fue tan amable de dejárselos pagar a 3 años sin intereses, que buen gente!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2022)

Encantado de seguir éste conversación en otro hilo, pero para responderte con brevedad:
1. Las viviendas residenciales "viejas" tienen tres procesos: Preventivo (mantenimiento anual, por ejemplo), correctivo (se rompe algo), y algo que se llama "overhaul", que es un tratamiento total cada 50 años (o lo que sea). La calidad de una vivienda dependerá del año en el que se hizo, el lugar, y los materiales empleados. Por ejemplo, cuando era estudiante vivía en un piso Aleman de mas de 100 años que no había cojones de hacer un taladro por la calidad de sus paredes. Sin embargo, los edificios levantados justo tras la guerra, deprisa y corriendo, eran una mierda, pero luego cuando entraron unas reglas y códigos se hicieron bloques mucho mejores.

2. Pero incluso cuando un bloque se cae a pedazos puede ser una gran inversión mientras que esté en una buena zona, pues suelen pagarte porque te largues de allí, muchas veces con dinero + uno o mas apartamentos de los que hagan nuevos.

3. Asumes solo población autóctona para vivir. En mis pisos jamás ha entrado nadie "para vivir" pues el 100% son estudiantes. Tampoco consideras los pisos para turismo, ni la población de fuera que viene a vivir.

4. ¿Vivienda vacía? Nunca me ha ocurrido porque siempre habrá estudiantes extranjeros, pero en caso de que así fuera con poner como residente a cualquier familiar o amigo listos.

5. Si compras una vivienda en un pueblo de mierda habrá escasez de lo que quieras. En una gran ciudad (como donde estan las mias) pues no.

Y ésta de regalo:

6. Para el 2050 todas mis viviendas estarán mas que amortizadas. De hecho, una de ellas, por el precio al que la compré y el rendimiento que le he sacado, si la REGALO hoy pagando yo todos los impuestos del traspaso, ya estaría amortizada y con beneficios.

Tu argumentación no es mala, pero creo que llegas a la conclusión primero y luego buscas razones para sujetarla en vez de hacerte la pregunta y ser objetivo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> el mayorista fue tan amable de dejárselos pagar a 3 años sin intereses, que buen gente!



¿Y qué pasa si falla en los pagos? ¿Qué dice el contrato?

Tú igual te ries pero a mi me empieza a dar entre miedo y pena.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Bueno aprovecho ahora que estáis empalmados y lanzo ya la bomba antes de irme mañana de viaje de trabajo:

Veréis algunas rectificaciones, me habían dicho de forma incorrecta el alquiler y no estaba considerando las retenciones practicadas. Había algunas facturas sobretodo de cosas de navidad, que aún no estaban en mi poder y he añadido a compras de existencias en octubre y noviembre. 

Los gastos de agua eran estimado en la tabla anterior, en esta ya va el dato real de la factura. 


OctubreNoviembreDiciembre4t 2021 Acum4t 2021 Media mensualIngresos16.710,8116.246,3518.176,4351.133,5917.044,53Compra Existencias11.900,9811.894,8811.616,1535.412,0111.804,00Margen Bruto4.809,834.351,476.560,2815.721,585.240,530​Alquiler544,68544,68544,681.634,04544,68Nómina1.344,611.344,611.344,614.033,831.344,61SS a cargo empresa526,40526,40526,401.579,20526,40Seguros19,1719,1719,1757,5019,17Autónomos69,4269,4269,42208,2669,42Luz77,10132,62106,54316,26105,42Teléfono3,6715,7315,7335,1311,71Agua-27,90-27,909,30IRPF53,3353,3353,33159,9953,33Gastos Fijos2.638,382.733,862.679,888.052,112.684,04Resultado después de impuestos2.171,451.617,623.880,407.669,472.556,49Traspaso833,00833,00833,002.499,00833,00Resultado - Plazo traspaso1.338,45784,623.047,405.170,471.723,49


----------



## leoper (9 Ene 2022)

que pensais hacer en las vacaciones de la empleada y de tu mujer ?


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Por interés personal @javiwell me podrías decir que margen aplicáis a los huevos (huevos de gallina) que supongo vendéis.
> Si son camperos, ecológicos, de granja, o son de confianza de la tía María que tiene gallinas y vende los que le sobran.
> A qué precio los vendéis, y que cantidades aproximadas al mes/semana.
> Gracias de antemano.



Son huevos clase XL, los compramos a 1,50 la docena. El mes de diciembre compramos 120 euros de huevos. Vendemos a 2,20 la docena.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> que pensais hacer en las vacaciones de la empleada y de tu mujer ?



Se turnan para las vacaciones de forma que la tienda siempre está abierta. La tienda puede ser atendida por una sola persona.


----------



## leoper (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Se turnan para las vacaciones de forma que la tienda siempre está abierta. La tienda puede ser atendida por una sola persona.



pues entonces está claro, o que tu mujer trabaje por otro lado y esto sea un sobresueldo, o despedis a la empleada y ganais algo de dinero de verdad


----------



## Salgado Solitario (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Son huevos clase XL, los compramos a 1,50 la docena. El mes de diciembre compramos 120 euros de huevos. Vendemos a 2,20 la docena.



Por el precio ya veo que son huevos de granja normales.

Los vendéis ya empaquetados (docena/ ½ docena) o los tenéis en bandejas y la gente trae sus envases y se lleva los que quiere?

Habéis pensado tener otra línea de huevos más premium tipo camperos/ecológicos o incluso huevos caseros, caseros de verdad?
Creéis que sería un producto que encajaría bien entre vuestra clientela?

También, como es la logística?, se pasa el granjero a haceros reparto periódicamente supongo, todas las semanas? Cada 15 días?
Y los pagos como los hacéis? Al entregar los cartones? O pago mensual de la cantidad servida?
Efectivo o por transferencia?

Si caducan sin vender os los recogen?

Me interesa bastante cualquier detalle que sepas y quieras decir sobre este particular. 

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Se turnan para las vacaciones de forma que la tienda siempre está abierta. La tienda puede ser atendida por una sola persona.





leoper dijo:


> pues entonces está claro, o que tu mujer trabaje por otro lado y esto sea un sobresueldo, o despedis a la empleada y ganais algo de dinero de verdad



Genial para el matrimonio...

Ay mi madre...


----------



## OBDC (9 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> OctubreNoviembreIngresos16.710,8116.226,41Compra Existencias11.635,6411.431,21Margen Bruto5.075,174.795,20Alquiler450,00450,00Nómina1.344,611.344,61SS a cargo empresa403,38403,38Seguros19,1719,17Autónomos65,0065,00Luz77,1077,10Teléfono7,507,50Agua15,0015,00IRPF53,3353,33Gastos Fijos2.435,092.435,09Resultado después de impuestos2.640,082.360,11Traspaso833,00833,00Resultado - Plazo traspaso1.807,081.527,11
> 
> Esa es la tabla que el mismo colgó, si de ahí quitas el pago del traspaso y los autónomos y metes otro sueldo+SS te queda esto
> 
> ...



Ese es un mes "normal bueno" y quedan un poco más de 500 pavos.
Esa cuenta ya se hizo hace rato.
La realidad la tendremos a finales de agosto que se chupará enero, febrero y agosto en rojo bermellón y julio en rojo normalito.
Bermellon: la muhé ya no trabaja gratis, paga por trabajar.
Rojo: la muhé trabaja 15 días gratis.
El mayorista traspaso un trabajo, por eso la exclusiva porque desde el suministro controla el margen de beneficio de la troupe. Seguro que no es la primera vez que lo hace. Huele la sangre con gilipollas que quieren jugar al mundo de los negocios.....y no saben ni matar una cucaracha. Por eso la subida de precio de 29k a 30k, les leyó ña mente cuando se imaginaron siendo unos señores en el barrio, ella tratada con respeto por las marujas y el actuando de financiero responsable.....
Patético, pero nivel Dios.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Se turnan para las vacaciones de forma que la tienda siempre está abierta. La tienda puede ser atendida por una sola persona.



Oh, Dios, que gran idea!

Sabes por qué en los turnos de vacaciones la tienda puede ser atendida por una sola persona?

A) Porque tu mujer se lo rasca y realmente no debería trabajar ni un solo mes (está claro que no)

*B) PORQUE LA GENTE SE VA DE VACACIONES!*

Estoy dando pistas   .

Yo también soy tonto y masoca, ahora me saltará que la gente que se va de vacaciones por la que viene.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno aprovecho ahora que estáis empalmados y lanzo ya la bomba antes de irme mañana de viaje de trabajo:
> 
> Veréis algunas rectificaciones, me habían dicho de forma incorrecta el alquiler y no estaba considerando las retenciones practicadas. Había algunas facturas sobretodo de cosas de navidad, que aún no estaban en mi poder y he añadido a compras de existencias en octubre y noviembre.
> 
> ...






Que bonito es el papel que lo aguanta todo.

Te das cuenta que cada vez compras menos?

Debe ser ese el camino porque comprando 200€ menos consigues facturar 2.000€ más

Sí, ya lo sabemos, son los polvorones (ese es el problema), no polvorones, no party.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 899863
> 
> 
> Que bonito es el papel que lo aguanta todo.
> ...



En noviembre se compraron muchas cosas destinadas a ser vendidas en diciembre. A saber

Vinos
Mazapanes
Polvorones
Turrones
Uvas, ciruelas y orejones pasos
Frutos secos

Todo en cantidades como para un mes entero de ventas, por eso el margen bruto aparente de noviembre es el 28 pero en diciembre el 36... En realidad en ambos meses el margen anda sobre el 31 si consideramos variación de existencias.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Por el precio ya veo que son huevos de granja normales.
> 
> Los vendéis ya empaquetados (docena/ ½ docena) o los tenéis en bandejas y la gente trae sus envases y se lleva los que quiere?
> 
> ...



Vienen ya en cajas de docena

Cada semana se pasa la furgoneta y le compramos 30 euros, 20 docenas

No tenemos ningún contrato de proveedor, el pasa y pregunta cómo vais de huevos?, Si quedan poco le compramos 20 docenas sino le decimos que se pase dentro de un par de días.

Al manejar cantidades pequeñas nunca hay que recogerlos por estar caducados.


Seguro que se podrían vender huevos especiales a 3,20 la docena pero sería cuestión de averiguar cuáles son las cantidades que iríamos vendiendo, no creo que 20 docenas a la semana, el pensionista tiene que defenderse.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Date cuenta que 5.170 / 3 son 1723,33 euros líquidos a percibir mensualmente mientras pagamos el traspaso. Eso ya es más que 1200 euros líquidos al mes del smi y es de momento, para los primeros 3 años, luego los 2500 liquidos y manteniendo empleada


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En noviembre se compraron muchas cosas destinadas a ser vendidas en diciembre. A saber
> 
> Vinos
> Mazapanes
> ...



Yo ya no sé si es un mono aporreando el teclado el que está al otro lado.

Te das cuenta lo que supone si el mes de noviembre lo has dedicado a comprar productos caros que, además, no vendes hasta diciembre (y que además no vas a vender más porque se acaba la temporada)?. Las compras de FRUTA, recuerda que tienes una frutería, de noviembre habrían sido desastrosas. Recuerdas que hace unos pocos post te pregunté si tenías un calculo sobre lo que vendes de fruta/otros productos y el margen de una i otra cosa?

Por cierto, una curiosidad que tengo, tu amigo mayorista de confianza no ha hecho ningún comentario sobre la disminución del volumen de compras?


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Ene 2022)

Y puede elegir proveedores y reducir costes de operaciones, cosa que Javito no.


----------



## OBDC (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Vienen ya en cajas de docena
> 
> Cada semana se pasa la furgoneta y le compramos 30 euros, 20 docenas
> 
> ...



Cuando te pregunten "¿como van de huevos?" di la verdad: "mucho hablar y muy pocos huevos"

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Cuando te pregunten "¿como van de huevos?" di la verdad: "mucho hablar y muy pocos huevos"
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Cabron!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2022)

*Parto una lanza en favor de @javiwell: Al menos esta poniendo los datos y (a mi juicio) siendo honesto.*

Tanto para los que se rian de ti como los que te queramos ayudar, ésto es algo que muy pocos foreros hacen y es bastante meritorio.

Yo creo que has cometido un error con la tienda y de momento creo seguir en lo correcto, pero tu honestidad (al menos por lo que creo observar) es algo que debe ser reconocido.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Yo ya no sé si es un mono aporreando el teclado el que está al otro lado.
> 
> Te das cuenta lo que supone si el mes de noviembre lo has dedicado a comprar productos caros que, además, no vendes hasta diciembre (y que además no vas a vender más porque se acaba la temporada)?. Las compras de FRUTA, recuerda que tienes una frutería, de noviembre habrían sido desastrosas. Recuerdas que hace unos pocos post te pregunté si tenías un calculo sobre lo que vendes de fruta/otros productos y el margen de una i otra cosa?
> 
> Por cierto, una curiosidad que tengo, tu amigo mayorista de confianza no ha hecho ningún comentario sobre la disminución del volumen de compras?



Han observado a nivel general una bajada de ventas.

Según el informa del ministerio se gastó un 10 por ciento menos de media en 2021 respecto a 2020. Las fuertes subidas de precio de las frutas verduras y hortalizas están detrás de esto.

También han visto que en nuestra tienda en particular, diciembre ha sido fuerte, la mejor de las 5 tiendas son/eran suyas


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Parto una lanza en favor de @javiwell: Al menos esta poniendo los datos y (a mi juicio) siendo honesto.*
> 
> Tanto para los que se rian de ti como los que te queramos ayudar, ésto es algo que muy pocos foreros hacen y es bastante meritorio.
> 
> Yo creo que has cometido un error con la tienda y de momento creo seguir en lo correcto, pero tu honestidad (al menos por lo que creo observar) es algo que debe ser reconocido.



Gracias, no busco un aplauso por ganar dinero, busco debatir sobre un caso real y si no fuera honesto en las cifras no tendría ningún sentido debatir nada para mí

Yo he vivido desde dentro de una entidad financiera un agujero patrimonial de un tercio del patrimonio neto. Fui primero el pepito grillo del consejero delegado y del Dr general. Más tarde fui el delator de la situación cuando el auditor de cuentas estaba poniendo ya la tinta en su sello y testifique contra ellos en un juicio criminal. Arriesgue mi trabajo por la honestidad, hice lo correcto, parte del consejo se salvó de multa o carcel

Y escuchar y responder críticas sobre el tema de la frutería, este o no este de acuerdo, me ayuda a razonar mejor las cosas y atar todos los cabos.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Entonces tienes una SL o no la tienes?

Da igual lo que respondas, no te puedo creer, le pasa a todos los farsantes


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ene 2022)

De buen rollo, creo que confundes ser honesto con adaptarte corréctamente a la sociedad/pais en el que estas.

Tú y yo vamos en el mismo barco, y haces muy bien. Como tú, hace años y años que pasé la barrera de los 3k netos, y como tú voy con un coche que para nada se corresponde a mi "supuesto" poder financiero. Trajes a medida si tengo, pero a menos que sepas verlos tampoco dan mucho el cante (intento que no tengan etiquetas ni otros identificativos aunque algunos siempre te cuelan su marca en ciertos detalles). Pero para mi ésto no es ser dishonesto sino no permitir que una marca me defina. Si Hugo Boss (por decir algo) no me paga no voy a ir mostrando su ropa.

Como tú tampoco le digo a nadie si he estado en tal o cual sitio aunque le he dado la vuelta al mundo (por curro y por placer) muchas veces. Y dinero tengo para retirarme ahora mismo y vivir modestamente bien.

Pero hago lo posible porque no se me note sencillamente porque España es pais de envidiosos. Como siempre digo: Si Warren Buffet fuera español todo el mundo diría "algún negocio sucio tendrá", y si Amancio Ortega fuera americano le tendrían en una estatua de bronze montado en el toro ese de Wall Street.

Pero lo que aqui quiero decir es que el forero, a mi parecer, expone su situación de forma honesta. ¿Que se equivoca con sus estimaciones? Deacuerdo, pero no le veo "mala fé".

Espero que mi postura hara quedado clara.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Margen bruto es ingresos menos gastos variables

Beneficio es ingresos menos gastos variables menos gastos fijos

Cuando se habla de porcentajes, es útil hablar de margen bruto porque así al conocer la cifra de facturación de haces una rápida idea de los euros que dispones para pagar tus gastos fijos y cuánto te queda disponible de beneficio

El 10 por cien del que hablas es el beneficio sobre ingresos. Ese 10 es para un volumen de facturación determinado, cuando cambia el volumen de facturación, cambia la proporción de beneficio sobre ingresos.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Vienen ya en cajas de docena
> 
> Cada semana se pasa la furgoneta y le compramos 30 euros, 20 docenas
> 
> ...



De nuevo le agradezco las respuestas.
En esto estoy con el feministo puede parecer un troll (que lo parece) o un ingenuo del copón (que también lo parece) pero está usted poniendo los números encima de la mesa de forma aparentemente honesta para que nosotros vengamos aquí a sacarle la piel a tiras.
En ese punto mis respetos.

Con respecto a los huevos estoy pensando en otro rango de precios.
Con la debida justificación (más o menos aparente por el modo de producción, sabor, e incluso características nutricionales) cree usted que tendrían salida entre su clientela huevos premium a digamos 5/6 € por docena pvp?

Añado: 
Hablo de unos huevos que seguramente no sean para el consumo diario de un jubilado pero sí podrían encajar para días especiales o para usos como repostería casera. 

Además de, evidentemente, los consumidores más healty que seguramente una parte sí sea cliente de su señora y a estos les encaja más el producto para diario. 

Como lo ve usted?


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> De nuevo le agradezco las respuestas.
> En esto estoy con el feministo puede parecer un troll (que lo parece) o un ingenuo del copón (que también lo parece) pero está usted poniendo los números encima de la mesa de forma aparentemente honesta para que nosotros vengamos aquí a sacarle la piel a tiras.
> En ese punto mis respetos.
> 
> ...



Lo veo difícil pero nunca lo hemos experimentado.

Creo que el precio de la docena es un precio que todo el mundo tiene interiorizado y cuando se pasa la barrera de 4 la gente tiene la sensación de que es un engaño, que no puede ser tan bueno.

Seguro que la gente probaría por curiosidad pero no repetiría o al menos no muchas veces aunque sea delicioso.

Personalmente estoy dispuesto a pagar 5 euros por una docena si son cojonudos, no me parece un lujo muy caro.

Creo que lo adecuado sería un canal de venta de productos exclusivos para hosteleros y cobrandolos a 3 y pico en grandes cantidades para que el chef ponga huevos rotos a 20 euros y ya cocinados


----------



## Salgado Solitario (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo veo difícil pero nunca lo hemos experimentado.
> 
> Creo que el precio de la docena es un precio que todo el mundo tiene interiorizado y cuando se pasa la barrera de 4 la gente tiene la sensación de que es un engaño, que no puede ser tan bueno.
> 
> ...



He editado el mensaje anterior con un extra (me está funcionando muy mal el foro hoy). Con esto:


"Hablo de unos huevos que seguramente no sean para el consumo diario de un jubilado pero sí podrían encajar para días especiales o para usos como repostería casera.

Además de, evidentemente, los consumidores más healty que seguramente una parte sí sea cliente de su señora y a estos les encaja más el producto para diario.

Como lo ve usted?"


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Todavía no están en el trullo y no creo que lo pisen. Pero el resto de consejeros no tenía la culpa de sus engaños, y no estaba dispuesto a ser chivo expiatorio de nadie.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (9 Ene 2022)

Hombre, a mí sí me interesa mi proyecto de vender huevos. 
Tampoco es necesario que me mandes a la mierda, donde hay gallinas ya hay mierda de sobra, si la necesitas puedo compartir contigo.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Ya me disculparas si no he dedicado el tiempo suficiente a contestar tus mensajes con sobriedad y en un tono de respeto lo suficientemente desigual al que recibo para que no te sientas ofendidito


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> He editado el mensaje anterior con un extra (me está funcionando muy mal el foro hoy). Con esto:
> 
> 
> "Hablo de unos huevos que seguramente no sean para el consumo diario de un jubilado pero sí podrían encajar para días especiales o para usos como repostería casera.
> ...



Hay que dar con un canal de venta que se dirija a clientes ricos healthy y exquisitos que ya compren regularmente los mejores y más caros productos.

El que tenga ese canal seguramente te pagará bien los huevos si son cojonudisimos y le puedes garantizar las cantidades que necesite regularmente. No es fácil.

Yo buscaría a un hostelero que haya ganado concursos de la mejor tortilla o algo así. Y empezaría intentando suministrarle los huevos a él aunque fuera a pérdida para luego decirle a todo dios que tú le suministras al que ganó bla bla bla


----------



## Salgado Solitario (9 Ene 2022)

El huevo ecológico hoy se está vendiendo a un mínimo de 4€ la docena y un máximo de 4,8€ en un supermercado random. 
Hay también huevos camperos, inferiores a los eco, en 4€ docena. 

Si yo puedo ofrecer un plus de calidad interesante talvez también pueda aumentar algo el pvp. 

Ese tipo de huevos no están a 2,5 € en el mercado. A ver si vas a ser tú el que habla sin saber, que lo está pareciendo mucho.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay que dar con un canal de venta que se dirija a clientes ricos healthy y exquisitos que ya compren regularmente los mejores y más caros productos.
> 
> El que tenga ese canal seguramente te pagará bien los huevos si son cojonudisimos y le puedes garantizar las cantidades que necesite regularmente. No es fácil.
> 
> Yo buscaría a un hostelero que haya ganado concursos de la mejor tortilla o algo así. Y empezaría intentando suministrarle los huevos a él aunque fuera a pérdida para luego decirle a todo dios que tú le suministras al que ganó bla bla bla



Sí, hay un gallego relativamente famoso que le está


javiwell dijo:


> Hay que dar con un canal de venta que se dirija a clientes ricos healthy y exquisitos que ya compren regularmente los mejores y más caros productos.
> 
> El que tenga ese canal seguramente te pagará bien los huevos si son cojonudisimos y le puedes garantizar las cantidades que necesite regularmente. No es fácil.
> 
> Yo buscaría a un hostelero que haya ganado concursos de la mejor tortilla o algo así. Y empezaría intentando suministrarle los huevos a él aunque fuera a pérdida para luego decirle a todo dios que tú le suministras al que ganó bla bla bla




Sí, hay un gallego relativamente famoso asociado con un tres estrellas y que se promociona usando el nombre del Michelino, con la aquiescencia de este obviamente. 

Mi pregunta iba dirigida a sí parte de ese público healty se pasa por la frutería de tu mujer. Si podrían encajar "mis huevos" en tu frutería, aunque sepa que no es el canal ideal de venta que yo pretendo.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (9 Ene 2022)

En huevo ecológico el que los produce recibe entre 2,5 y 3 € dependiendo de acuerdos y volúmenes. Incluso a veces menos. 
Si es una tienda de barrio y un productor particular más.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (9 Ene 2022)

A javiwell en concreto ninguna. Era por sondear si tendrían cabida en ese tipo de tienda, y como se vería la cuestión desde su punto de vista. 

La opción de dejarlos en depósito para ver si se venden ya la he pensado. Pero no es suficiente. Hay que explicarle al vendedor las características diferenciales del producto, y más cosas también.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Sí, hay un gallego relativamente famoso que le está
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creo sería una venta muy residual, quizás una docena a la semana o ni eso. 

Nos pasa que si ponemos una lata de bonito buena o un vino de 8 euros no lo vendemos. Y no porque le pongamos un precio alto sino porque la gente cuando quiere algo gourmet tiene la fea costumbre de ir al corte inglés o a una tienda gourmet pero si lo ve en una modesta frutería... Como que no le parece que haya adquirido algo gourmet. La gente por lo general es así de obtusa.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (9 Ene 2022)

Estábamos hablando de precios de venta al público.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (9 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No creo sería una venta muy residual, quizás una docena a la semana o ni eso.
> 
> Nos pasa que si ponemos una lata de bonito buena o un vino de 8 euros no lo vendemos. Y no porque le pongamos un precio alto sino porque la gente cuando quiere algo gourmet tiene la fea costumbre de ir al corte inglés o a una tienda gourmet pero si lo ve en una modesta frutería... Como que no le parece que haya adquirido algo gourmet. La gente por lo general es así de obtusa.



En esto tienes razón. 
No obstante creo que el huevo podría salvar esa resalva si el producto realmente lo merece. Pero lleva tiempo y trabajo hacer esa labor.


----------



## OBDC (9 Ene 2022)

Hay que ver, hasta haciendo gilipolleces nos encontramos con foreros que tienen tanto gusto de conocerse a sí mismos que se reparten hasta el protagonismo de intentar demostrarle a su propio ego que son moralmente superiores al resto.
Es lo típico de los ineptos, cambian el discurso para salir del tema de gestión y decisión para decir "pero yo soy muy honesto".
En Valencia hay un dicho que dice: que de tan "bo" que era, era doblemente "bo", o sea, bobo. Para los que no pillen el Valencià, "bo" es bueno....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (9 Ene 2022)

Creo que tú y yo hoy no estamos hablando de las mismas cosas.
Talvez aun abra un hilo sobre huevos para ser despellejado.
Prometo hacerlo antes de iniciar la venta


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Así es, hay muchos clientes de poco poder adquisitivo con los que se puede ganar dinero vendiendo ajos cebollas y patatas. 

Pero pocos clientes y muy exigentes con los que se gane vendiendo gourmetadas.


----------



## OBDC (9 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> De buen rollo, creo que confundes ser honesto con adaptarte corréctamente a la sociedad/pais en el que estas.
> 
> Tú y yo vamos en el mismo barco, y haces muy bien. Como tú, hace años y años que pasé la barrera de los 3k netos, y como tú voy con un coche que para nada se corresponde a mi "supuesto" poder financiero. Trajes a medida si tengo, pero a menos que sepas verlos tampoco dan mucho el cante (intento que no tengan etiquetas ni otros identificativos aunque algunos siempre te cuelan su marca en ciertos detalles). Pero para mi ésto no es ser dishonesto sino no permitir que una marca me defina. Si Hugo Boss (por decir algo) no me paga no voy a ir mostrando su ropa.
> 
> ...



Dime una cosa, tienes a alguien que quiera estar contigo? Como persona digo....por pasta seguro porque estas desesperado de que todo el mundo se entere de que la tienes.....pareces bien el nuevo rico que espera que lo adulen por serlo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

@Salgado Solitario ... Es imposible con @Economista pero si habres un hilo sobre huevos te va a resultar muy útil... Te va a tener el hilo lustroso, siempre arriba, este cliente siempre repite


----------



## leoper (9 Ene 2022)

retomando el tema de la fruteria.....

aqui se llega a la conclusion de que te sobra una empleada

si no te sobra una empleada,...falta facturación

y para subir la facturación, que habeis hecho ?

ampliar horario ( estando empleados de sobra, se podría)
...crees que te sería rentable ?
habeis hecho algo mas : publi, algun tipo de reforma o reordenamiento ?

en fin yo el problema no lo veo en querer simplificar unas cuentas que dan para sobrevivir y poco mas, lo que veo es que no teneis un objetivo claro

si intentais seguir con la inercia, palmareis pasta

no solo no llegas a los objetivos marcados, han bajado incluso incorporando otros productos


te pongo un ejemplo aunque muy diferente a tu negocio

yo tenía claro que tenia que subir facturacion si o si
lo primero que hice fue poner publicidad en la carretera cercana
tambien tenia claro que tenia que pagar un precio al principio con un sobrestock para no dar faltas

ahora hemos pasado a tener otro 1,5 empleados mas, vendemos un 75% mas y ahora, me puedo permitir tener plantilla sobredimensionada, porque para que se lo queden en impuestos ( una farmacia paga por irpf, no por sociedades ), prefiero trabajar mejor y menos


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> retomando el tema de la fruteria.....
> 
> aqui se llega a la conclusion de que te sobra una empleada
> 
> ...



Siempre se puede mejorar aunque no estemos descontentos con los resultados actuales.

Quizá hacer ofertas de llevar gratis al domicilio compras de más de x euros podría mejorar un poco la facturación y se puede hacer siendo 2 en la tienda de una forma muy sencilla.

Sólo hace falta una mochila de las de llevar comida dentro y hacerlo o bien a pie o bien en patinete dependiendo del número de pedidos que se fueran teniendo. El riesgo es tener que llevar a todos lados lo que ya te iban a comprar recogiendo en tienda, eso me echa un poco para atrás. Porque probar a dar servicio para luego no darlo... Como que no


----------



## OBDC (9 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> retomando el tema de la fruteria.....
> 
> aqui se llega a la conclusion de que te sobra una empleada
> 
> ...



No sabía que las farmacias tenían que ir por IRPF. 
Entiendo entonces con más razón la necesidad de cooperativizarse que se está viendo en pasos muy acelerados.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (9 Ene 2022)

Es un sistema macabro, porque esos impuestos incrementan el coste que a su vez tiene la SS al ser prescripto cualquier medicamento y que las mismas farmacéuticas por cohecho les interesa porque no es lo mismo ganar un 50% de un € que de 10...
No se puede mezclar comunismo con capitalismo. O uno u otro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Pues si, podríamos repartir unos flyers, 50 euros de presupuesto tampoco nos van a hundir y quizá funcione.

Ves? Te hago caso


----------



## OBDC (9 Ene 2022)

Ojo que puedes entrar en la lista Forbes si reparten la clientela a la mitad

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (9 Ene 2022)

Ánimo te deseo suerte pero no te voy a invitar a merendola


----------



## Scire (10 Ene 2022)

Yo flipo con esta deriva sobre los huevos...

Vivi en Japón y pago a un euro la docena en el supermercado.
¿Cómo es posible que un país casi tercermundista pague los huevos a 2 o 3 euros, e incluso se plantee venderlos a 6?


----------



## Salgado Solitario (10 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Yo flipo con esta deriva sobre los huevos...
> 
> Vivi en Japón y pago a un euro la docena en el supermercado.
> ¿Cómo es posible que un país casi tercermundista pague los huevos a 2 o 3 euros, e incluso se plantee venderlos a 6?



Huevos a 6€ ya los había en el Corte inglés hace años, y no en el Club Gourmet sino en el super normal. En Santiago de Compostela y en Madrid. 
Y lo mismo en ciertas tiendas de barrio, de Coruña por ejemplo, de productos buenos pero sin alardes. Huevos de pueblo incluso sin etiquetar, que no es legal venderlos así.
En la sección Gourmet los tienes a 12 la docena. 

Y en el entorno de los 5€ los tienes en cualquier Gadis (cadena random) gallego. A 1,30 también los tienes, evidentemente. 

Es el capitalismo amigos.


----------



## Scire (10 Ene 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Huevos a 6€ ya los había en el Corte inglés hace años, y no en el Club Gourmet sino en el super normal. En Santiago de Compostela y en Madrid.
> Y lo mismo en ciertas tiendas de barrio, de Coruña por ejemplo, de productos buenos pero sin alardes. Huevos de pueblo incluso sin etiquetar, que no es legal venderlos así.
> En la sección Gourmet los tienes a 12 la docena.
> 
> ...



No, si yo no digo que no los haya, lo que pasa es que me sorprende que en un país como España se vendan los huevos a esos precios.

En Japón creo que no he visto la docena a más de 3 o 4 euros en sitios caros.

Y eso que la agricultura y demás es un sector bastante potente en España. No me entra en la cabeza que productos tan sencillos puedan costar el triple que en Japón. 

Yo no veo capitalismo por ningún lado. El precio, además de las tajadas del gobierno, lo están disparado por algún sitio, y no creo que sea el productor en su granja ni la tienda de Javito, que son los que al final están haciendo todo el trabajo y los que menos ganan de todo esto.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (10 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> No, si yo no digo que no los haya, lo que pasa es que me sorprende que en un país como España se vendan los huevos a esos precios.
> 
> En Japón creo que no he visto la docena a más de 3 o 4 euros en sitios caros.
> 
> ...



S
Es también una cuestión cultural, en UK, en Dinamarca, en Austria, etc es muy difícil encontrar huevos de jaula, o no los hay directamente. Y esto es así desde hace tiempo.

Y si es capitalismo. Con el socialismo tenías y tendrías un tipo de huevo y muchas veces aún gracias si lo había.

Entonces por lo dicho no me parece ninguna locura pensar en venderlos a 5 o 6 euros porque ya los hay actualmente. Donde está tanta locura? 

Del mismo modo que hay camisetas Primark a 5€ y otras Lacoste a 100. E incluso más.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (10 Ene 2022)

hilo mitico


----------



## Scire (10 Ene 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> S
> Es también una cuestión cultural, en UK, en Dinamarca, en Austria, etc es muy difícil encontrar huevos de jaula, o no los hay directamente. Y esto es así desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Y si es capitalismo. Con el socialismo tenías y tendrías un tipo de huevo y muchas veces aún gracias si lo había.
> ...



A ver, que si alguien quiere pagar 5 o 6 euros por una docena de huevos, me parece muy bien.
Como si pagan 2 en la tienda de Javiwell.

Me sorprende que haya gente que acepte como normales esos precios con los sueldos que hay en España.

España cada vez se parece más a esos países con sueldos medios de 50 o 100 euros, pero con precios del primer mundo.

No es sostenible ni medio normal que alguien considera barato pagar 2 euros por una docena de huevos. Todo esto evidencia que el poder adquisitivo de los españoles está por los suelos. 

El único que se hace rico con los huevos de Javiwell es el gobierno y el proveedor.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (10 Ene 2022)

Bien, yo tenía una duda sobre cómo encajaría este tema en una frutería de barrio, y ya Javito me dió su opinión. 

No quiero desvirtuar más este hilo mitiquérrimo.


----------



## OBDC (10 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Yo flipo con esta deriva sobre los huevos...
> 
> Vivi en Japón y pago a un euro la docena en el supermercado.
> ¿Cómo es posible que un país casi tercermundista pague los huevos a 2 o 3 euros, e incluso se plantee venderlos a 6?



En un país con falta de huevos es lógico que suban los precios

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Scire (10 Ene 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Bien, yo tenía una duda sobre cómo encajaría este tema en una frutería de barrio, y ya Javito me dió su opinión.
> 
> No quiero desvirtuar más este hilo mitiquérrimo.



Tampoco pasa nada. La verdad es que ahora mismo tengo curiosidad por el tema de los huevos. Me gustaría saber por qué salen tan caros en España, siendo un producto sencillísimo y tradicionalmente para pobres, y del que nuestro país tiene gran capacidad de producir.

¿Cómo se fijan esos precios? ¿Por cuánto salen de granja? ¿Cuál es el mordisco del gobierno -incluidos los mordiscos que da en el mismo método de producción en granja-? ¿Cuánto se derrama entre intermediarios como el cacique de Javiwell?


----------



## OBDC (10 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Tampoco pasa nada. La verdad es que ahora mismo tengo curiosidad por el tema de los huevos. Me gustaría saber por qué salen tan caros en España, siendo un producto sencillísimo y tradicionalmente para pobres, y del que nuestro país tiene gran capacidad de producir.
> 
> ¿Cómo se fijan esos precios? ¿Por cuánto salen de granja? ¿Cuál es el mordisco del gobierno -incluidos los mordiscos que da en el mismo método de producción en granja-? ¿Cuánto se derrama entre intermediarios como el cacique de Javiwell?



Hay un concepto que hay que diferenciar en la cadena de suministro que siempre se ataca de forma sistemica y es la figura del "intermediario".
Hay que distinguir lo que es un intermediario de lo que es un integrador y/o un distribuidor.
Estos últimos aportan valor a la cadena ya que realizan un proceso que es imprescindible (agrupar o fraccionar con riesgo de comercialización) a un intermediario que no realiza más trabajo que el realizar el contacto entre las partes de una transacción (que en algunos mercados de difícil acceso es imprescindible por lo disperso o atomizado de los actores del mercado).
En este caso que nos ocupa el mayorista cumple la función tanto de integrador (compra a varios productores) y fraccionador (vende a varias tiendas atomizando las compras) e integrando productos asimiendo el riesgo de fallar en la compra y perder mucho dinero (producto perecedero) e incluso probablemente en este caso tambien actue de cobservador al disponer de cámaras. La tienda hace lo mismo aunque en este caso realmente es más prescindible ya que no integra (la exclusiva le quita valor en la cadena de distribucion) ni conserva (compra al dia) y sólo fracciona.
Es lógico que el margen de beneficio, asumiendo tan escaso aporte de valor sea escueto. Es tan escaso y tan poco rentable este aporte final, que en la pirámide de distribución, al escalafón anterior (el mayorista) no le interesa participar y prefiere vender el traspaso.
Esto se debe a que es el peldaño más débil y menos rentable de la cadena, ya que depende su facturación de un techo limitado por el poder adquisitivo de la población de un radio específico en el que se sitúa el centro de distribución (tienda de cercania).
La única forma de mejorar las rentas es aportar valor a esa cadena de distribución, cosa muy complicada (no imposible) en una tienda de cercanía, y es únicamente moviéndose hacia arriba en la escalera de distribución (ocupar el peldaño superior que ocupa el mayorista) o moviéndose lateralmente incrementando los productos o servicios a distribuir.
En este caso, Javito es el último peldaño y sin aporte de calor ninguno (solo fracciona y distribuye) ya que no integra (no compra a más de un mayorista) no conserva (no tiene necesidad de camara), así que es lógico que habiendo comprado un traspaso donde estas actividades no las puede realizar, gane lo que le corresponde a su eslabón de la cadena. Sólo le queda moverse lateralmente y con imaginación tratar de incrementar los productos (sin cabrear al testo de tiendas del market place para no abrir batallas de dumping) a distribuir.
Mal futuro ya que cualquier actor que se mera en el market place que si ocupe el eslabón superior (compre en el mercado a las 5) le hace dumping hasta que lo lleve a ña quiebra en 3 meses robándole toda la cartera de clientes que siente propia por haberla pagado a 30k. Cuando esto ocurra (que ocurrirá masctenorano que tarde) se dará cuenta que pagó por algo que no era de él ni nunca lo será ya que se pelea en el día a día (clientes).
El problema además es que la barrera de acceso para montarse una frutería incluyendo licencias y demás, no será más de 5k.
Para un mayorista que le interese incrementar compra para conseguir mejores precios de los productores, abrir la batalla enfrente de ña de Javito es un gran negocio.
Y la batalla entre mayoristas por controlar las zonas de "extraccion" generarán un dumping que lo pagará Javito, no el mayorista.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## euromelon (10 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Hay un concepto que hay que diferenciar en la cadena de suministro que siempre se ataca de forma sistemica y es la figura del "intermediario".
> Hay que distinguir lo que es un intermediario de lo que es un integrador y/o un distribuidor.
> Estos últimos aportan valor a la cadena ya que realizan un proceso que es imprescindible (agrupar o fraccionar con riesgo de comercialización) a un intermediario que no realiza más trabajo que el realizar el contacto entre las partes de una transacción (que en algunos mercados de difícil acceso es imprescindible por lo disperso o atomizado de los actores del mercado).
> En este caso que nos ocupa el mayorista cumple la función tanto de integrador (compra a varios productores) y fraccionador (vende a varias tiendas atomizando las compras) e integrando productos asimiendo el riesgo de fallar en la compra y perder mucho dinero (producto perecedero) e incluso probablemente en este caso tambien actue de cobservador al disponer de cámaras. La tienda hace lo mismo aunque en este caso realmente es más prescindible ya que no integra (la exclusiva le quita valor en la cadena de distribucion) ni conserva (compra al dia) y sólo fracciona.
> ...



El mayorista dudo que tenga cámaras . Es un gasto innecesario. Suelen más ir a primera hora al mercado y luego lo va. Llevando a las tiendas .


----------



## euromelon (10 Ene 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Huevos a 6€ ya los había en el Corte inglés hace años, y no en el Club Gourmet sino en el super normal. En Santiago de Compostela y en Madrid.
> Y lo mismo en ciertas tiendas de barrio, de Coruña por ejemplo, de productos buenos pero sin alardes. Huevos de pueblo incluso sin etiquetar, que no es legal venderlos así.
> En la sección Gourmet los tienes a 12 la docena.
> 
> ...



Huwvos de pueblo sin etiquetar . Los mejores los que compro


----------



## javiwell (10 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Tampoco pasa nada. La verdad es que ahora mismo tengo curiosidad por el tema de los huevos. Me gustaría saber por qué salen tan caros en España, siendo un producto sencillísimo y tradicionalmente para pobres, y del que nuestro país tiene gran capacidad de producir.
> 
> ¿Cómo se fijan esos precios? ¿Por cuánto salen de granja? ¿Cuál es el mordisco del gobierno -incluidos los mordiscos que da en el mismo método de producción en granja-? ¿Cuánto se derrama entre intermediarios como el cacique de Javiwell?



Hay muchos productores de huevo que no trabajan a gran escala y que alimentan bien a sus gallinas dándoles los restos del huerto, las sobras de comida y algo de pienso.

Eso se refleja claramente en el sabor del huevo y en España hay costumbre de cocinar y valorar los buenos productos frescos, cosa que en otros países no.


----------



## Scire (10 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> El mayorista dudo que tenga cámaras . Es un gasto innecesario. Suelen más ir a primera hora al mercado y luego lo va. Llevando a las tiendas .



Si eso es lo que hace el mayorista de Javiwell, podría copiar el sistema, levantarse de madrugada y sacarle a la tienda un beneficio muy jugoso.


----------



## Scire (10 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay muchos productores de huevo que no trabajan a gran escala y que alimentan bien a sus gallinas dándoles los restos del huerto, las sobras de comida y algo de pienso.
> 
> Eso se refleja claramente en el sabor del huevo y en España hay costumbre de cocinar y valorar los buenos productos frescos, cosa que en otros países no.



Vale, a la gente le gusta el buen producto, pero una pensionista que cobra 600 euros no se va a gastar el 5% de la pensión al mes comprando huevos.


----------



## javiwell (10 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Vale, a la gente le gusta el buen producto, pero una pensionista que cobra 600 euros no se va a gastar el 5% de la pensión al mes comprando huevos.



No la pensionista de 600 no, pero hay un segmento pequeño de la población que si


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Si eso es lo que hace el mayorista de Javiwell, podría copiar el sistema, levantarse de madrugada y sacarle a la tienda un beneficio muy jugoso.



Está ahora mismo como para meterse en comprar un vehículo, impuestos del mismo, gasoil y demás, su colchón es CERO. Lo de levantarse de madrugada ya sería la leche, trabajar más para cobrar igual.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (10 Ene 2022)

A nadie le extraña la "equivocación" en los datos del alquiler? Cómo te equivocas en algo tan básico y con tanta diferencia? La peruchi no deja de sorprendernos, a ver qué más nos depara este thriller


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> A nadie le extraña la "equivocación" en los datos del alquiler? Cómo te equivocas en algo tan básico y con tanta diferencia? La peruchi no deja de sorprendernos, a ver qué más nos depara este thriller



Como?, me he perdido algo?


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (10 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Como?, me he perdido algo?



Mira la tabla de diciembre, resulta que el importe del alquiler estaba equivocado... ha pasado de 480 (con razón decía javito que era muy barato) a 550 (mas o menos, comprueba las cifras que hablo de memoria)


----------



## javiwell (10 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Mira la tabla de diciembre, resulta que el importe del alquiler estaba equivocado... ha pasado de 480 (con razón decía javito que era muy barato) a 550 (mas o menos, comprueba las cifras que hablo de memoria)



Ahi ha quedado la rectificación por escrito como prueba de que no es mi intención engañarnos.

Y el resultado de diciembre que te parece?


----------



## javiwell (10 Ene 2022)

Creo que el mejor del año será o abril o mayo.

Y dime por qué crees que perderemos 4 mil en el primer trimestre. Caída de facturación? De margen? Subida de gastos?. Podrías desarrollar como llegaríamos a perder 4 euros en los próximos 3 meses?


----------



## Gonorrea (10 Ene 2022)

Suerte. Ojala te vaya muy bien y tengas que pagar muchos impuestos que España necesita gente que llene la caja.


----------



## leoper (10 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Creo que el mejor del año será o abril o mayo.
> 
> Y dime por qué crees que perderemos 4 mil en el primer trimestre. Caída de facturación? De margen? Subida de gastos?. Podrías desarrollar como llegaríamos a perder 4 euros en los próximos 3 meses?



tienes los datos mensuales de ventas de los años anteriores ?


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Mira la tabla de diciembre, resulta que el importe del alquiler estaba equivocado... ha pasado de 480 (con razón decía javito que era muy barato) a 550 (mas o menos, comprueba las cifras que hablo de memoria)





javiwell dijo:


> Ahi ha quedado la rectificación por escrito como prueba de que no es mi intención engañarnos.
> 
> Y el resultado de diciembre que te parece?



Pero, pero, pero Javito, que ha pasaó!
No, no, ja, ja, no, que ha pasaó!

Podrías por favor iluminarnos si es que es un error arrastrado o que el casero te ha metido una subida del casi 15% antes de terminar el año así por la cara, es que no hay clausula en el contrato?, cuéntanos que me tienes en ascuas.

Yo los números de Diciembre ya te los he comentado pero no me has dicho nada, piratón.


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> tienes los datos mensuales de ventas de los años anteriores ?



Hay unos número apuntados en una servilleta pero mejor que no te los enseñe .

Como muestra de como va la cosa te dejo su comentario



javiwell dijo:


> *Creo *que el mejor del año será o abril o mayo.
> 
> Y dime por qué crees que perderemos 4 mil en el primer trimestre. Caída de facturación? De margen? Subida de gastos?. Podrías desarrollar como llegaríamos a perder 4 euros en los próximos 3 meses?



Ha comprado un negocio en el que no sabe que mes se factura más!


----------



## javiwell (10 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pero, pero, pero Javito, que ha pasaó!
> No, no, ja, ja, no, que ha pasaó!
> 
> Podrías por favor iluminarnos si es que es un error arrastrado o que el casero te ha metido una subida del casi 15% antes de terminar el año así por la cara, es que no hay clausula en el contrato?, cuéntanos que me tienes en ascuas.
> ...



Al arrendador le pagamos 450 al mes pero le retenemos el 21 por cien de IVA que pagamos trimestralmente a Hacienda.

Se me había dicho que los 450 ya eran "teniendo en cuenta la retención" frase que admite distintas interpretaciones. Yo entendí que era el coste del alquiler teniendo en cuenta el 21 por cien de IVA y lo que se me quiso transmitir es que se le pagaban 450 teniendo en cuenta que ya se había retenido el IVA en el pago.

Son cosas del directo, a mí no me llega directamente toda la documentación ni tampoco soy el auditor de cuentas de la frutería. Lo que no tengo lo pregunto y a veces hay errores e comunicación, se subsanan y listo, pasa en las mejores familias.


----------



## OBDC (10 Ene 2022)

Vaya, con el alquiler paso igual que con el traspaso. Primero eran 20k, luego 30k. No se porque pero en las negociaciones siempre suben los precios, nunca bajan.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Al arrendador le pagamos 450 al mes pero le retenemos el 21 por cien de IVA que pagamos trimestralmente a Hacienda.
> 
> Se me había dicho que los 450 ya eran "teniendo en cuenta la retención" frase que admite distintas interpretaciones. Yo entendí que era el coste del alquiler teniendo en cuenta el 21 por cien de IVA y lo que se me quiso transmitir es que se le pagaban 450 teniendo en cuenta que ya se había retenido el IVA en el pago.
> 
> Son cosas del directo, a mí no me llega directamente toda la documentación ni tampoco soy el auditor de cuentas de la frutería. Lo que no tengo lo pregunto y a veces hay errores e comunicación, se subsanan y listo, pasa en las mejores familias.





Podrías explicar que estás reteniendo y como se lo pagas a Hacienda? o eso lo lleva tu padre?


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Vaya, con el alquiler paso igual que con el traspaso. Primero eran 20k, luego 30k. No se porque pero en las negociaciones siempre suben los precios, nunca bajan.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Se llama relaciones de confianza y ya sabes que para Javito es lo primero.


----------



## javiwell (10 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Podrías explicar que estás reteniendo y como se lo pagas a Hacienda? o eso lo lleva tu padre?



El IVA del alquiler debe retenerselo el pagador al arrendador y liquidarselo a Hacienda presentando un modelo trimestral, no sé qué modelo lo presenta la asesoría.

El caso es que pensaba que mi mujer pagaba el 79 por cien de 450 al arrendador pero pagaba 450 que es la base imponible


----------



## javiwell (10 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> tienes los datos mensuales de ventas de los años anteriores ?



Tuve ocasión de verlos pero no lo tengo

Creo que vi la evolución de 7 años, iba creciendo desde unos 12 mil hasta unos 20 fe forma lenta y sostenida en ese tiempo, al final se estanca a más o menos en 20 mil en 2019 pero no vi los de 2020. Eran cuadernos manuscritos donde se veía la caja las compras, los pedidos. Muchas páginas para retener todo en la cabeza


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El IVA del alquiler debe retenerselo el pagador al arrendador y liquidarselo a Hacienda presentando un modelo trimestral, no sé qué modelo lo presenta la asesoría.
> 
> El caso es que pensaba que mi mujer pagaba el 79 por cien de 450 al arrendador pero pagaba 450 que es la base imponible



Ahora es cuando definitivamente abandono el hilo. Esto no puede ser verdad, debe ser algo como el Show de Truman o algo así.

Aprovecho ya para hacer el último comentario sobre este mentiroso compulsivo que no sabe, ya lo había dicho antes, ni por donde sopla el aire.



javiwell dijo:


> Tuve ocasión de verlos pero no lo tengo
> 
> Creo que vi la evolución de 7 años, iba creciendo desde unos 12 mil hasta unos 20 fe forma lenta y sostenida en ese tiempo, al final se estanca a más o menos en 20 mil en 2019 pero no vi los de 2020. Eran cuadernos manuscritos donde se veía la caja las compras, los pedidos. Muchas páginas para retener todo en la cabeza



Otra vez con el "creo", ES DE CHISTE!

Ahora resulta que tampoco ha visto los números del último año! ESTO ES UNA PUTA BROMA?



Sobre lo del alquiler si alguien quiere comentarle como se hacen esas cosas me ahorra el trabajo, gracias.


----------



## javiwell (10 Ene 2022)

El consumidor final no está obligado a practicar retenciones.

El que ejerce de recaudador es el empresario. Cuando eres empresario y pagas alquiler de local hacienda te obliga a retener el IVA a ti que eres el pagador pero, no eres un consumidor final.

Realmente el sujeto pasivo es el arrendador pero no se le permite cobrar la parte del IVA para luego pagársela a Hacienda, se obliga al arrendatario a guardar el IVA del sujeto pasivo y entregárselo a hacienda

Comprendo que no siendo asesor fiscal tampoco tienes por qué saberlo si nunca has alquilado un local como autónomo para ejercer una actividad.


----------



## OBDC (10 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Se llama relaciones de confianza y ya sabes que para Javito es lo primero.



Se miraron a los ojos, o quizás lo que miran a Javito más que los ojos es el ojal, porque se lo quieren fornicar....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## lucky starr (10 Ene 2022)

Javito, los números salen muy, muy justos. La idea era buena, pero o le das una vuelta y facturas un 25% o mas o no vas a durar 3 años.


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Se miraron a los ojos, o quizás lo que miran a Javito más que los ojos es el ojal, porque se lo quieren fornicar....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Ya es lo de menos, esto pasará a los anales de la historia



javiwell dijo:


> El IVA del alquiler debe retenerselo el pagador al arrendador y liquidarselo a Hacienda presentando un modelo trimestral,* no sé qué modelo *lo presenta la asesoría.
> 
> El caso es que pensaba que mi mujer pagaba el 79 por cien de 450 al arrendador pero pagaba 450 que es la base imponible





javiwell dijo:


> El consumidor final no está obligado a practicar retenciones.
> 
> El que ejerce de recaudador es el empresario. Cuando eres empresario y pagas alquiler de local hacienda te obliga a retener el IVA a ti que eres el pagador pero, no eres un consumidor final.
> 
> ...



Y es "asesor* FISCAL*"

Vamos a ver:

Tú mujer paga la base imponible + el IVA correspondiente (el 21%), sobre esa base imponible se efectúa una retención del 19% que mediante el 115 liquida a Hacienda en abril, julio, octubre y enero.

Agencia Tributaria: Modelo 115. Retenciones e ingresos a cuenta. Rentas o rendimientos procedentes del arrendamiento ...

Y en la factura debe venir reflejado todo eso, base imponible, IVA y retención, te voy a poner un ejemplo, va.




Según tú entonces el arrendador está libre de presentar luego la autoliquidación, porque el no ingresa IVA, no?



Agencia Tributaria: Modelo 303. IVA. Autoliquidación.



Y la anual tampoco



Agencia Tributaria: Modelo 390. IVA. Declaración Resumen Anual.




Madre de Dios del amor hermoso, pero que hago discutiendo con semejante individuo!


----------



## javiwell (10 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ya es lo de menos, esto pasará a los anales de la historia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que te digo es que es en este caso el arrendatario es que está obligado a presentar el modelo 115

En ella autoliquidación ya vienen las retenciones practicadas.

La pasta de las retenciones no pasa por la cuenta bancaria del arrendador, va de nuestra cuenta bancaria directamente a Hacienda.


----------



## OBDC (10 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ya es lo de menos, esto pasará a los* anales *de la historia



Nunca se dijo tanto con tan poco




Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (10 Ene 2022)

He revisado partes del hilo y saco algunas conclusiones.
La población no supera los 50k de habitantes por los precios del alquiler del local. Si fuera más grande la población, sería más caro el local.
Un asesor fiscal en una población de 50k es Paco total, pero Paco Paco Paco.

Poco queda más que decir que animar la noche con un poco de música que yo la declararía el himno del hilo.



Dicho esto, además decir que polvo que tiene la del medio de la coreografía.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo que te digo es que es en este caso el arrendatario es que está obligado a presentar el modelo 115
> 
> En ella autoliquidación ya vienen las retenciones practicadas.
> 
> La pasta de las retenciones no pasa por la cuenta bancaria del arrendador, va de nuestra cuenta bancaria directamente a Hacienda.



LO QUE DICES ES QUE NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA DE LO QUE HABLAS



javiwell dijo:


> *El IVA del alquiler debe retenerselo el pagador al arrendador* y liquidarselo a Hacienda presentando un modelo trimestral,* no sé qué modelo *lo presenta la asesoría.
> 
> El caso es que pensaba que mi mujer pagaba el 79 por cien de 450 al arrendador pero pagaba 450 que es la base imponible



*NO RETIENES IVA RETIENES IRPF

EL IVA DEL ALQUILER VIENE REFLEJADO EN LA FACTURA Y LO PAGAS!, *


----------



## leoper (10 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> *Tuve ocasión de verlos pero no lo tengo*
> 
> Creo que vi la evolución de 7 años, iba creciendo desde unos 12 mil hasta unos 20 fe forma lenta y sostenida en ese tiempo, al final se estanca a más o menos en 20 mil en 2019 pero* no vi los de 2020. Eran cuadernos manuscritos donde se veía la caja las compras, los pedidos. Muchas páginas para retener todo en la cabeza*



abandono el hilo
esto es ridiculo
se mete en un negocio sin ver el ultimo año y pico ?
en unos papeles manuscritos ? ( veraces sin duda )
te suerte, que falta te va a hacer


----------



## javiwell (10 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> LO QUE DICES ES QUE NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA DE LO QUE HABLAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues el IRPF retenido tenemos que liquidarselo nosotros a hacienda sin pagárselo al arrendador.


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Ene 2022)

__





EJEMPLO FACTURA ALQUILER RETENCION IRPF - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues el IRPF retenido tenemos que liquidarselo nosotros a hacienda sin pagárselo al arrendador.



PUES LO DICHO, QUE NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA!

Y NO ES NOSOTROS, ES TU MUJER.


----------



## javiwell (10 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> abandono el hilo
> esto es ridiculo
> se mete en un negocio sin ver el ultimo año y pico ?
> en unos papeles manuscritos ? ( veraces sin duda )
> te suerte, que falta te va a hacer



Ese último año y pico estuvo mi mujer como empleada contando la caja. 

Aunque no estuviera en los cuadernos ya sabiamos que eran cajas similares.


----------



## javiwell (10 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> PUES LO DICHO, QUE NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA!
> 
> Y NO ES NOSOTROS, ES TU MUJER.



Pues no tenía ni puta idea del modelo 115, así es, nunca he tenido que presentarlo y no lo había buscado en Google. Pensaba que se retenía el IVA y no el IRPF.

No tengo ningún inconveniente en reconocerlo.


----------



## OBDC (10 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> abandono el hilo
> esto es ridiculo
> se mete en un negocio sin ver el ultimo año y pico ?
> en unos papeles manuscritos ? ( veraces sin duda )
> te suerte, que falta te va a hacer



Los números pueden ser cualquier cosa, la tienda es parte de una sociedad que lleva otras operaciones por lo que se puede imputar gastos o beneficios a la unidad de negocio que se quiera. Al manejar un alto porcentaje de efectivo en el sector del minorista es incontrolable bajo esta modalidad saber lo que es verdad y lo que no.
Pero se miraron a los ojos. Y en ese momento pasó lo que pasó.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Scire (11 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues no tenía ni puta idea del modelo 115, así es, nunca he tenido que presentarlo y no lo había buscado en Google. Pensaba que se retenía el IVA y no el IRPF.
> 
> No tengo ningún inconveniente en reconocerlo.



¿Y qué vas a hacer al respecto?
Te han tangado por varios frentes, y esta bien que empieces a reconocerlo.
Pero ya va siendo hora de que cojáis las riendas del negocio si queréis que tire adelante.

Ya te lo hemos dicho varios. Consulta con un abogado e inténtale sacar punta a todo. Es obvio que se han aprovechado de tu buena fe, y yo creo que eres buen tipo.

Piensa que, con esos números, el negocio se te ira al traste como se te rompa la persiana, ya que no hace ninguna caja para imprevistos, y las cantidades de dinero que manejáis son demasiado grandes como para permitiros relajaros un par de meses.


----------



## Scire (11 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> abandono el hilo
> esto es ridiculo
> se mete en un negocio sin ver el ultimo año y pico ?
> en unos papeles manuscritos ? ( veraces sin duda )
> te suerte, que falta te va a hacer



No vas a abandonar nada. Estás tan enganchado a este hilo como todos los demás.

Ya quisierae Telecinco un reality como este.


----------



## leoper (11 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> No vas a abandonar nada. Estás tan enganchado a este hilo como todos los demás.
> 
> Ya quisierae Telecinco un reality como este.



la verdad es que hay un punto de inocencia,, inconsciencia que es hasta entrañable.....siempre que no sea tu dinero el que esté inverido....


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Ene 2022)

[


Scire dijo:


> Piensa que, con esos números, el negocio se te ira al traste *como se te rompa la persiana*, ya que no hace ninguna caja para imprevistos, y las cantidades de dinero que manejáis son demasiado grandes como para permitiros relajaros un par de meses.






javiwell dijo:


> *No hay persiana, hay un estor que no requiere mantenimiento*.










Y así es todo en este hilo, surrealista.


----------



## OBDC (11 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tampoco hay riesgo de embarazo. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (11 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver la idea de que el negocio se vaya a ir al traste porque se pueda atascar una reja enrollable está a la altura de la respuesta del estor. Hay que daros carnaza para que participéis, si me tomo en serio todos los comentarios el hilo no tira.


----------



## Chuchus (11 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno aprovecho ahora que estáis empalmados y lanzo ya la bomba antes de irme mañana de viaje de trabajo:
> 
> Veréis algunas rectificaciones, me habían dicho de forma incorrecta el alquiler y no estaba considerando las retenciones practicadas. Había algunas facturas sobretodo de cosas de navidad, que aún no estaban en mi poder y he añadido a compras de existencias en octubre y noviembre.
> 
> ...



Que puta ruina

Ya te dije que la empleada sobraba.
Y espérate a este mes de enero que estoy notando yo que incluso las grandes plataformas de supermercados andan a medio gas.

Jajajajaja prepara los papeles del divorcio javichi


----------



## Scire (11 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver la idea de que el negocio se vaya a ir al traste porque se pueda atascar una reja enrollable está a la altura de la respuesta del estor. Hay que daros carnaza para que participéis, si me tomo en serio todos los comentarios el hilo no tira.




Es una forma de hablar. Quien dice la persiana dice cualquier imprevisto.
No hay que tomarse todo al pie de la letra. La empleada puede quedarse embarazada, o tu mujer coger una lumbalgia que le impide trabajar, mil cosas. 

Mientras todo vaya como hasta ahora, vale, podéis ir tirando; pero lo ideal sería que, tras pagar los salarios (el de tu mujer también), tengáis una buena provisión para cualquier imprevisto.

No me parece ni medio normal que un día te digan que el alquiler es tal y al otro que es tal + IVA; que la caja media es de 1000 y luego sea de 700...
Hay muchas cosas que no os han explicado bien, cuando no ocultado deliberadamente, por las que te vendría bien la ayuda de un experto.

Ahora mismo tu mujer no tiene un negocio, sino una herropea, esas bolas de hierro que ataban a los pies de los presos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Mientras todo vaya como hasta ahora, vale, podéis ir tirando; pero lo ideal sería que, tras pagar los salarios (el de tu mujer también), tengáis una buena provisión para cualquier imprevisto.



Una buena lección para TODO en ésta vida.

Una vez trabajando en el norte de europa me la liaron con la seguridad social. Tuve que pagar casi 3k de una tacada que al final me devolvieron meses mas tarde, pero fue un imprevisto que necesitó de dinero rápidamente. Menos mal que yo siempre tengo dinero a mano por lo que pueda pasar.

Mi recomendación es, como muy poco, tener 1k cuando eres jóven, pero si estas casado lo ideal serían 10k. De lo contrario es meterse en préstamos con intereses por las nubes.

- Si se me rompe el coche y necesito otro YA puedo comprar uno al contado, aunque quizás sea de segunda mano.
- Si un ser querido se pone enfermo y la seguridad social dice que hay que esperar 6 meses yo puedo llevarlo a la privada.
- Si mañana se quema mi casa y necesito miles de euros mientras se arregla lo del seguro...ahí los tengo.

Para mi es una absoluta temeridad no tener varios miles de euros en una cajita (o en el banco) para emergencias.


----------



## Chuchus (11 Ene 2022)

Madre mia en que berenjenal te has metido , si todavía ganases una media de mas de 2000 al mes pues tu mujer aún podría ser una autónoma más o menos decente. Pero por una media de 1700 me parece ridículo endeudarse de esa forma trabajr, llevar las cuentas y crearse esa ilusión de emprendedor.


----------



## Disminuido (11 Ene 2022)

183 paginas por una puta fruteria si llega a comprar un puticlub tendriamos que ampliar el servidor


----------



## OBDC (11 Ene 2022)

Lo de la herropea no lo había escuchado, la analogía me parece perfecta.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (11 Ene 2022)

Vaya, acabo de pasar por frente a una frutería del barrio que abrió hace un Ño aproximadamente. Ayer tenía poca mercancía, y me llamó la atención lo vacío de los estantes. Hoy no ha abierto......
1 sola empleada/autonoma y arrastre de un año sin traspaso enfrente de la farmacia en una rotonda....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Scire (11 Ene 2022)

Claro, me refiero a este trimestre pasado. El que entra va a ser decisivo para el futuro del negocio.
Pero, de todas maneras, sin ser capaz de almacenar un buen colchón, ni con números del trimestre pasado... 

En su situación, mejor un negocio autónomo -por ejemplo, poniendo persianas- que mueva 4.000 euros de los cuales se lleve limpios 1.500 que uno que mueva 16.000 de los cuales se lleve 2.000 -que ni llega-... Es además frustrante que tanto dinero pase por tus manos para esto.


----------



## leoper (11 Ene 2022)

creo que es cuota de 60 durante un año


----------



## javiwell (11 Ene 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> Madre mia en que berenjenal te has metido , si todavía ganases una media de mas de 2000 al mes pues tu mujer aún podría ser una autónoma más o menos decente. Pero por una media de 1700 me parece ridículo endeudarse de esa forma trabajr, llevar las cuentas y crearse esa ilusión de emprendedor.



Yo me fijo en el resultado despues de impuestos y antes de restar el traspaso en los 2.500. Eso es lo que estamos ganando y con lo que estamos pagando el traspaso.

Dentro de 2 años y 3 trimestres no habrá que restar 833.

Tenemos recursos de sobra para pagar los 30 mil de traspaso y, aunque mi mujer estuviera embolsandose solo 500 euros mientras paga el traspaso, no nos pasaría absolutamente nada simplemente sería un mal negocio pero no nos faltaria de nada.


----------



## javiwell (11 Ene 2022)

La seguridad social la pagamos mensualmente no trimestralmente, ya lo he dicho.

Lo único trimestral son las retenciones del alquiler que es muy poco dinero.

Cada mes pagamos los gastos fijos que ves en la tabla con la única excepción de la retención del alquiler que es pago trimestral y el IRPF que es anual.


----------



## javiwell (11 Ene 2022)

Si en este caso estoy seguro porque pensaba que era trimestral pero llegó el primer cargo en noviembre por el mes de octubre.

Debe ser que al hacer el alta puedes elegir la forma de pago, yo no hice el alta.


----------



## Chuchus (11 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo me fijo en el resultado despues de impuestos y antes de restar el traspaso en los 2.500. Eso es lo que estamos ganando y con lo que estamos pagando el traspaso.
> 
> Dentro de 2 años y 3 trimestres no habrá que restar 833.
> 
> Tenemos recursos de sobra para pagar los 30 mil de traspaso y, aunque mi mujer estuviera embolsandose solo 500 euros mientras paga el traspaso, no nos pasaría absolutamente nada simplemente sería un mal negocio pero no nos faltaria de nada.



Tío, una frutería puede que te de beneficios o no.... no estés tan seguro de que dentro de dos años tendrás beneficios.

Si fuese yo, maximizaria beneficios. Pero cada uno con lo suyo


----------



## javiwell (11 Ene 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> Tío, una frutería puede que te de beneficios o no.... no estés tan seguro de que dentro de dos años tendrás beneficios.
> 
> Si fuese yo, maximizaria beneficios. Pero cada uno con lo suyo



Así es, el resultado del 4t 2021 no tiene por qué repetirse siempre. Puede empeorar y puede mejorar.

Comprendo que se gane más dinero prescindiendo de la empleada pero a riesgo de poner en juego tu salud física y mental trabajando 12 horas al día durante 6 días seguidos a la semana y sin vacaciones. 

Obviamente no es el planteamiento que queremos solo pretendemos ganar algo o bastante más que un smi, hacer un horario normal y ser propietarios.

Se puede hacer siendo solo 1 y reduciendo horarios pero a lo mejor te cargas el negocio haciendo eso porque los clientes que encuentran la tienda cerrada a lo mejor no acuden a la hora que tú les digas que abres.

Lo de ser 2 en la tienda es pensando en el cliente que cualquier día a cualquier hora diurna salvo el domingo puede comprar lo que quiera y eso es sagrado.

Lo que si podríamos hacer es abrir domingos por turnos y a lo mejor funciona muy bien la cosa.


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Ene 2022)

[


javiwell dijo:


> Así es, el resultado del 4t 2021 no tiene por qué repetirse siempre. Puede empeorar y puede mejorar.
> 
> Comprendo que se gane más dinero prescindiendo de la empleada pero a riesgo de poner en juego tu salud física y mental trabajando 12 horas al día durante 6 días seguidos a la semana y sin vacaciones.
> 
> ...



Otro dragón volando.

Ahora resulta que abrís 6 días a la semana?

Si es que no, pues lo de siempre

Si es que sí, pues lo de siempre.

Lo digo porque tus cuentas de media de ventas y demás han sido siempre dividiendo entre 22 días y un mes cerrado


----------



## javiwell (11 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> [
> 
> Otro dragón volando.
> 
> ...



Se trabaja de lunes a sábado y hay que restar los días festivos. Los sábados solo hasta la hora de comer


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Se trabaja de lunes a sábado y hay que restar los días festivos. Los sábados solo hasta la hora de comer









Ya eran malas las cuentas contando que cerrabas 2 días a la semana

Septiembre 26 días
octubre 26 días
noviembre 25 días
diciembre 25 días

espera que edito:

Estabamos hablando entonces de medias de 25.000€/mes por 12 meses = 300.000€ ?


----------



## leoper (11 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo me fijo en el resultado despues de impuestos y antes de restar el traspaso en los 2.500. Eso es lo que estamos ganando y con lo que estamos pagando el traspaso.
> 
> *Dentro de 2 años y 3 trimestres no habrá que restar 833.*
> 
> Tenemos recursos de sobra para pagar los 30 mil de traspaso y, aunque mi mujer estuviera embolsandose solo 500 euros mientras paga el traspaso, no nos pasaría absolutamente nada *simplemente sería un mal negocio pero no nos faltaria de nada.*



te recuerdo que antes de dejar de pagar el traspaso, te subirá la cuota de autonomo

simplemente un mal negocio que te hace comerte la cabeza e ir a trabajar
no es como perder en la bolsa que se pierde simplemente pasta......aqui te toca ir a trabajar para poner dinero, y eso para mi no es un mal negocio...es un muy mal negocio




javiwell dijo:


> Así es, el resultado del 4t 2021 no tiene por qué repetirse siempre. Puede empeorar y puede mejorar.
> 
> Comprendo que se gane más dinero prescindiendo de la empleada pero a riesgo de poner en juego tu salud física y mental trabajando 12 horas al día durante 6 días seguidos a la semana y sin vacaciones.
> 
> ...



habrá que ver tu super empleada fiel de abrir sabados tardes o domingos

por cierto, que horario de apertura tienes y que turnos hacen las dos ?


----------



## javiwell (11 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ya eran malas las cuentas contando que cerrabas 2 días a la semana
> 
> Septiembre 26 días
> octubre 26 días
> ...



En septiembre no era nuestra la frutería

Octubre 25 días, hay que quitar el día 12
Noviembre 25 días, hay que quitar el día 1
Diciembre 24 días se quita el 6 el 8 y el 25


----------



## javiwell (11 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> te recuerdo que antes de dejar de pagar el traspaso, te subirá la cuota de autonomo
> 
> simplemente un mal negocio que te hace comerte la cabeza e ir a trabajar
> no es como perder en la bolsa que se pierde simplemente pasta......aqui te toca ir a trabajar para poner dinero, y eso para mi no es un mal negocio...es un muy mal negocio
> ...



Lo que es apertura pura y dura al público es de 9 a 14:30 y de 17:30 a 21:00 de lunes a viernes

Sábados de 9 a 15:30

Los turnos son a partes iguales pero alternando por semanas una por la tarde otra por la mañana. La que va por la tarde también está un rato en el horario de mañana coincidiendo las dos.

La mitad de los sábados están las dos vez y la otra mitad está solo una.

Se cambian días de la una a la otra nivel dios incluso trabajar solo una 3 días seguidos y luego descansar y trabajar la otra.


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo que es apertura pura y dura al público es de 9 a 14:30 y de 17:30 a 21:00 de lunes a viernes
> 
> Sábados de 9 a 15:30
> 
> ...



Esto es el festival del humor continuo, hay que reconocer que el cabrón se lo curra.


----------



## OBDC (11 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> [
> 
> Otro dragón volando.
> 
> ...



Pues ya lo tienes claro, de 22k a 14k. Un 35% menos de caja.
Pero con 6 días nos vamos a 26k contra 14k. Una rebaja de expectativas del 45%
Se miraron a los ojos.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (11 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ahi ha quedado la rectificación por escrito como prueba de que no es mi intención engañarnos.
> 
> Y el resultado de diciembre que te parece?



Me parece que no puedes contar el beneficio del negocio como el sueldo de tu mujer, como bien te comentan....


----------



## javiwell (11 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Me parece que no puedes contar el beneficio del negocio como el sueldo de tu mujer, como bien te comentan....



No lo cuento como un sueldo, lo cuento como un resultado de un negocio.

Ese negocio paga la adquisición del propio negocio y deja más dinero después de haber pagado eso que lo que antes era una nómina de 1.200 euros netos


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Me parece que no puedes contar el beneficio del negocio como el sueldo de tu mujer, como bien te comentan....



El "negocio" es suyo y se lo folla como quiere


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues ya lo tienes claro, de 22k a 14k. Un 35% menos de caja.
> Pero con 6 días nos vamos a 26k contra 14k. Una rebaja de expectativas del 45%
> *Se miraron a los ojos.....*
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Fue amor a primera vista (el video es tan sórdido como el hilo)


----------



## OBDC (11 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Fue amor a primera vista (el video es tan sórdido como el hilo)



Me-la-fo

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (11 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Fue amor a primera vista (el video es tan sórdido como el hilo)


----------



## leoper (11 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No lo cuento como un sueldo, lo cuento como un resultado de un negocio.
> 
> Ese negocio paga la adquisición del propio negocio y deja más dinero después de haber pagado eso que lo que antes era una nómina de 1.200 euros netos



madreeeeeeee


que el sueldo es una cosa, y el resultado es otra

de ese resultado de negocio tienes que tirar cuando vengan meses flojos ( que vendrán ), cuando se rompa algo ( que se romperá ) y para cualquier gasto imprevisto ( que lo habrá ), para despedir a la dependienta si llegara el caso, etc etc etc

y no, no te equivoques con los numeros que manejas, no es ningun negocioes un trapicheo en el que tienes mucho mas que perder que que ganar


----------



## javiwell (11 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> madreeeeeeee
> 
> 
> que el sueldo es una cosa, y el resultado es otra
> ...



El sueldo se gana cuando se trabaja por cuenta ajena, es el precio de vender tu trabajo a alguien que lo compre.

El resultado del negocio son tus ganancias en calidad de propietario del negocio pero no como asalariado.

Tanto si tus rentas fueran un sueldo como si sin resultados de un negocio, son rentas.

El caso es que mi mujer ahora tiene que utilizar el dinero que proviene de los resultados de su negocio, no tiene un sueldo ni un contrato laboral. Tiene una tabla con los saldos que debería mantener en su cuenta bancaria del negocio mes a mes para ahorrar lo del traspaso, la futurible indemnización por despido, un ahorro de seguridad por si vienen mal dadas etc, lo que se pase de esos saldos lo puede retirar. Pero es ahorrativa y no retira todo lo que podría, prefiere dejar ahorrado para pagar todas sus deudas cuanto antes, esa es la actitud.

Mi mujer no necesita usar más de 500 euros al mes y por general no gasta más que eso dado que no paga hipoteca, la comida la trae casi toda de la tienda, cosa que ya está descontada en el resultado que veis, y no se da caprichos caros y no tiene más deudas que la de su trapicheo de manzanas.


----------



## Lombroso (11 Ene 2022)

Podrías detallar ese desembolso específico de final de trimestre del que hablas? He leído en varios mensajes tuyos que lo repites y no sé a qué te refieres exactamente.


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> *Mi mujer no necesita usar más de 500 euros al mes* y por general no gasta más que eso dado que no paga hipoteca, la comida la trae casi toda de la tienda, cosa que ya está descontada en el resultado que veis, y no se da caprichos caros y no tiene más deudas que la de su trapicheo de manzanas.



TACHANNNNNNNNNNNNN!




Al final todo sale a flote, y la mierda más.

LO MISMO QUE GANABA EL DISTRIBUIDOR!!!!


----------



## javiwell (11 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> TACHANNNNNNNNNNNNN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Confundes ganar con gastar

Renta - Gasto = Ahorro ... Magia potagia


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Confundes ganar con gastar
> 
> Renta - Gasto = Ahorro ... Magia potagia



Qué es confundir?, dices mientras clavas
en mi pupila tu pupila azul.
¿Qué es confundir? ¿Y tú me lo preguntas?
Confundir… eres tú. 

Que confundes beneficio con salario, IVA con IRPF y molinos con gigantes








Y el amor a primera vista con que revienten el orto


----------



## javiwell (11 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Qué es confundir?, dices mientras clavas
> en mi pupila tu pupila azul.
> ¿Qué es confundir? ¿Y tú me lo preguntas?
> Confundir… eres tú.
> ...



Maravilloso post, cuéntame más cosas que ronden por la cabeza


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Maravilloso post, cuéntame más cosas que ronden por la cabeza



Que gran oportunidad de homenajear al gran Pablo Guerrero.

Mi cabeza está llena de bicicletas blancas...


----------



## OBDC (11 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> TACHANNNNNNNNNNNNN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...













El país de los ciegos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Es imposible explicarle a un ciego lo que es ver.....lo más probable es que te pinche los ojos porque pensará que estás enfermo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (11 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Qué es confundir?, dices mientras clavas
> en mi pupila tu pupila azul.
> ¿Qué es confundir? ¿Y tú me lo preguntas?
> Confundir… eres tú.
> ...



Habrá que zurcir ese ojal...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Habrá que zurcir ese ojal...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Anda que como la mujer se llame Penélope! 

Ella zurce por el día lo que a su marido le desgarran por la noche.


----------



## OBDC (11 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Anda que como la mujer se llame Penélope!
> 
> Ella zurce por el día lo que a su marido le desgarran por la noche.



La mujer es cómplice, le ha entregado al empotrador el distraído del marido. Lo bueno es que le está gustando y piensa en abrir otra (frutería, no el ojal que ya tiene tan dilatado que ni cuenta se dá) más...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

De momento son 1.725 euros al mes lo que puede disponer, no 500. Y lo sabes.


----------



## Scire (12 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> De momento son 1.725 euros al mes lo que puede disponer, no 500. Y lo sabes.



Tú mismo lo estás diciendo: o sueldo o colchón para la empresa, pero no las dos cosas.


----------



## OBDC (12 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> De momento son 1.725 euros al mes lo que puede disponer, no 500. Y lo sabes.



Sin invertir 30k hubiera dispuesto igualmente de 1200 € de salario trabajando. Esta claro que el beneficio son sólo 500 € por ser dueña de la frutería.. 
...
No hay que ser un lumbreras para darse cuenta.

Lo que dicen los numeros es que asumiendo riesgo, los 30k metidos los recuperareis en 60 meses (cinco años) y a partir de ahí obtendréis un beneficio de 500 € mensuales. 
Además se perdió el derecho al paro y el despido, que deben de sumar otros 10k.
De los riesgos no hablo...
Un negocio brillante.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Tú mismo lo estás diciendo: o sueldo o colchón para la empresa, pero no las dos cosas.



O renta o colchón para la empresa

Pero no...

O sueldo o colchón para la empresa


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

Llámale 1.725 euros limpios al mes si quieres


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

Son limpios en el cuarto trimestre 2021, trimestre en el que no ha habido embarazo.

Si hubiere embarazo, la seguridad social paga a nuestra empleada y entonces se nos presenta delante la oportunidad de ganar mucho más dinero durante su baja o bien hacer un contrato temporal.

Cuando tenga datos del primer trimestre 2022 veremos si se gana o no se gana más de un smi. De momento solo en 3 meses ya hemos sacado 1500 euros más que con el smi y eso mientras pagamos el traspaso de 30 mil.


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

Teniendo los datos de la tabla...

Cuáles son tus previsiones de beneficio o perdida para el primer trimestre 2022?

Hagamos la porra si no importa equivocarse a ver qué forero se acerca mejor al resultado real


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

Sin conocer aún facturación de enero así desde el aeropuerto creo que facturaríamos unos 16 mil euros en enero y en febrero y marzo quizá 17 mil cada mes.

Creo que el resultado después de impuestos del trimestre ya restado el traspaso podría rondar los 4500 euros


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

Ok lo haré desde un ordenador


----------



## Scire (12 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Son limpios en el cuarto trimestre 2021, trimestre en el que no ha habido embarazo.
> 
> Si hubiere embarazo, la seguridad social paga a nuestra empleada y entonces se nos presenta delante la oportunidad de ganar mucho más dinero durante su baja o bien hacer un contrato temporal.
> 
> Cuando tenga datos del primer trimestre 2022 veremos si se gana o no se gana más de un smi. De momento solo en 3 meses ya hemos sacado 1500 euros más que con el smi y eso mientras pagamos el traspaso de 30 mil.



Pues si con un empleado a tiempo parcial podéis sacar adelante el negocio, ya estáis tardando.
(EDITO: hablas de contrato temporal, no parcial; pero si la trabajadora solo trabaja de mañana o tarde, os vendría bien tener a una persona solo por las mañanas o tardes y os ahorráis un dinero).

Yo, como al principio, sigo viendo posibilidades de sacar adelante el negocio y ganar un dinero decente, pero hay que hacer cambios, echarle un par, dejar de ser un buenazo que se cree que vive en el país de las buenas intenciones.

Insisto en que eres un alma cándida. El proveedor, la empleada, el dueño del local..., todos están ganando más pasta que tú, con 0 responsabilidades.


----------



## Scire (12 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, ¿cómo ha empezado este enero? ¿De cuánto más o menos están siendo las cajas?


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿cómo ha empezado este enero? ¿De cuánto más o menos están siendo las cajas?



De momento solo sé que el día 3 de enero 850 euros

El resto ya lo miraré cuando me siente a ver estas cosas. Ahora estoy ocupado con otro cierre anual por el que me pagan a mi.


----------



## leoper (12 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Son limpios en el cuarto trimestre 2021, trimestre en el que no ha habido embarazo.
> 
> Si hubiere embarazo, la seguridad social paga a nuestra empleada y entonces se nos presenta delante la oportunidad de ganar mucho más dinero durante su baja o bien hacer un contrato temporal.
> 
> Cuando tenga datos del primer trimestre 2022 veremos si se gana o no se gana más de un smi. De momento solo en 3 meses ya hemos sacado 1500 euros más que con el smi y eso mientras pagamos el traspaso de 30 mil.



eso es como pensar que un coche solo tiene de gasto la gasolina

cuando llega el seguro, el cambio de aceite, las ruedas......
y en cuanto a lo de la empleada....es de coña que la mantengas a jornada completa.....es la que mejor vive en esta historia ( bueno, junto al franquiciador )


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Fue amor a primera vista (el video es tan sórdido como el hilo)



Offtopic pero...si ponemos a todos uno encima de otro creo que no llegan a 155cm. Y si les a ellos las ropas y las gilipolleces me hago una idea de lo que vio Hernán Cortés.

A las tias me gustaría verlas en 15 años a ver lo guapos que quedan esos "tats". Eso si, tapándoles la boca y con 5 condones por lo de las ETS son un buen melafó.

Los BieGos me parece que iban al bingo y se equivocaron de edificio, y dijeron "pues no mames wey, ya que estamos aqui...".


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> eso es como pensar que un coche solo tiene de gasto la gasolina
> 
> cuando llega el seguro, el cambio de aceite, las ruedas......
> y en cuanto a lo de la empleada....es de coña que la mantengas a jornada completa.....es la que mejor vive en esta historia ( bueno, junto al franquiciador )



El seguro del coche, las revisiones las ITV y demás están detallados en donde lees gastos fijos


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

Hay un beneficio que no estoy sumando y es que cada vez que nos llevamos algo de la tienda para consumir, lo pagamos a precio de mayorista.

Calculo que ganaríamos unos 150 euros más al mes por este concepto.

En el resultado que veis en la tabla hemos sido comida de la tienda motivando una aparente pérdida que en realidad es autoconsumo, es una renta en especie.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (12 Ene 2022)

No crees que 187 páginas son suficientes? Este hilo interesa a 3 personas y está siempre en portada... Es lo más cansino que he visto


----------



## Scire (12 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay un beneficio que no estoy sumando y es que cada vez que nos llevamos algo de la tienda para consumir, lo pagamos a precio de mayorista.
> 
> Calculo que ganaríamos unos 150 euros más al mes por este concepto.
> 
> En el resultado que veis en la tabla hemos sido comida de la tienda motivando una aparente pérdida que en realidad es autoconsumo, es una renta en especie.



Cuidado, que al final acabarás con una dieta a base de tomates cherry, como el Lobo Estepario.


----------



## Scire (12 Ene 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> No crees que 187 páginas son suficientes? Este hilo interesa a 3 personas y está siempre en portada... Es lo más cansino que he visto



Este hilo es de los mejores que hay en burbuja ahora mismo.

3 o 4 sabemos apreciarlo. Para lo demás, hilos de purasangre criptovacunados lamiéndose el cimbrel.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Offtopic pero...si ponemos a todos uno encima de otro creo que no llegan a 155cm. Y si les a ellos las ropas y las gilipolleces me hago una idea de lo que vio Hernán Cortés.
> 
> A las tias me gustaría verlas en 15 años a ver lo guapos que quedan esos "tats". Eso si, tapándoles la boca y con 5 condones por lo de las ETS son un buen melafó.
> 
> Los BieGos me parece que iban al bingo y se equivocaron de edificio, y dijeron "pues no mames wey, ya que estamos aqui...".



Los Ángeles azules son un referente mundial, ojito con lo que decimos (va en serio), nunca les perdonaré, eso sí, que grabarán con Miguel Bosé.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (12 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Cuidado, que al final acabarás con una dieta a base de tomates cherry, como el Lobo Estepario.



desde luego se hacen aportaciones interesantísimas...


----------



## leoper (12 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El seguro del coche, las revisiones las ITV y demás están detallados en donde lees gastos fijos



el seguro y la itv si, el aceite, los neumaticos y averias, no


javiwell dijo:


> Hay un beneficio que no estoy sumando y es que cada vez que nos llevamos algo de la tienda para consumir, lo pagamos a precio de mayorista.
> 
> Calculo que ganaríamos unos 150 euros más al mes por este concepto.
> 
> En el resultado que veis en la tabla hemos sido comida de la tienda motivando una aparente pérdida que en realidad es autoconsumo, es una renta en especie.



te falta decir que vas a comprar un terreno para poner un huerto


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Sin conocer aún facturación de enero así desde el aeropuerto creo que facturaríamos unos 16 mil euros en enero y en febrero y marzo quizá 17 mil cada mes.
> 
> Creo que el resultado después de impuestos del trimestre ya restado el traspaso podría rondar los 4500 euros









A menos que te refieras con *"creo que facturaríamos unos 16 mil euros en enero y en febrero"* a que vas a facturar 16.000 entre los dos meses.



ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> No crees que 187 páginas son suficientes? Este hilo interesa a 3 personas y está siempre en portada... Es lo más cansino que he visto



El botón de ignorar funciona también para los hilos (te lo digo porque te veo nuevo)


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Ene 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> desde luego se hacen aportaciones interesantísimas...



y para muestra un botón.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay un beneficio que no estoy sumando y es que cada vez que nos llevamos algo de la tienda para consumir, lo pagamos a precio de mayorista.
> 
> *Calculo que ganaríamos unos 150 euros más al mes por este concepto.*
> 
> En el resultado que veis en la tabla hemos sido comida de la tienda motivando una aparente pérdida que en realidad es autoconsumo, es una renta en especie.



Javi, te superas, miras que has dicho burradas y gilipolleces pero este es, hasta ahora, el comentario mas gilipollas de todo el hilo.

Entiendo que estás planteando que te has ahorrado 150€ al mes por las compras realizadas a precio mayorista, lo cual nos da que si tu margen es del 25% tenemos que:

25 - 100
150 - x

has gastado en tu tienda 600€, que lastima que todas las 833 familias que compran en la misma no sean igual porque si no tendríamos que:

833 familias * 600€ gasto mensual = 499.800 €


En fin, así es Javito cada día sorprende más.


----------



## Scire (12 Ene 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> desde luego se hacen aportaciones interesantísimas...



Ya quisiera Benito Pérez Galdós haber conocido este foro. Le daba para otros 10 episodios nacionales. 3 de ellos dedicados a la frutería de Javiwell.


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Javi, te superas, miras que has dicho burradas y gilipolleces pero este es, hasta ahora, el comentario mas gilipollas de todo el hilo.
> 
> Entiendo que estás planteando que te has ahorrado 150€ al mes por las compras realizadas a precio mayorista, lo cual nos da que si tu margen es del 25% tenemos que:
> 
> ...



El margen es el 31 por cien sobre venta o el 45 por cien sobre compras.

Con una familia de tres personas si gastamos al mes unos 400 euros en comida, el 31 por cien de eso son 124 euros.

No sé cuánto gastamos exactamente En la tienda pero regularmente nos llevamos vinos, cervezas, frutos secos, patatas, huevos, aceite, Lechuga, tomate, cebolleta, lentejas, judías, judías verdes, cebolleta, puerro, coliflor, acelga, manzana, mandarina, plátano, queso, membrillo arándano, chorizos, panceta, fresa, Pimientos, mango, piña, melón, sandia aguacate...

Todo en la tienda naturalmente ya que está debajo de casa y mi mujer está ahí de lunes a sábado.

Y el ejemplo de las 833 no son familias sino individuos. 

A parte que nuestra familia debe ser la que más compras hace en la tienda, no es el caso habitual de cliente normal nosotros compramos todo lo que podemos en la propia tienda.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El margen es el 31 por cien sobre venta o el 45 por cien sobre compras.
> 
> Con una familia de tres personas si gastamos al mes unos 400 euros en comida, el 31 por cien de eso son 124 euros.
> 
> ...



Ya sabes que yo siempre te compro pulpo si tu dices que es animal de compañia

833/3 =277 familias
277 * 400 = 110.800 € de caja al mes

Que está pasando Javito!

*QUE ESTÁ PASANDO!*

Espero que los "..." incluyan las uvas Javito, no habrás comido uvas de lata para las doces campanadas? Dime que no Javito!


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

4500 euros son más que los 3600 que supondría un smi

Los meses de mayo junio julio y agosto son fuertes, se vende mucha fruta en primavera y verano. Y en nuestro caso eso es importante, más que los polvorones y el bacalao de diciembre.


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ya sabes que yo siempre te compro pulpo si tu dices que es animal de compañia
> 
> 833/3 =277 familias
> 277 * 400 = 110.800 € de caja al mes
> ...



400 es lo que gasta mi familia en esa tienda, no lo que gastan todas las familias que son clientes.

Obviamente no todo el mundo hace su compra casi entera en nuestra tienda cómo hacemos nosotros porque no tienen la ventaja que tenemos nosotros de pagar precios mayoristas.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 400 es lo que gasta mi familia en esa tienda, no lo que gastan todas las familias que son clientes.
> 
> Obviamente no todo el mundo hace su compra casi entera en nuestra tienda cómo hacemos nosotros porque no tienen la ventaja que tenemos nosotros de pagar precios mayoristas.



500 que retira tu santa esposa de los ingresos de la tienda y se vuelve a dejar 400, cada vez pinta mejor!


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

Todo el dinero es de mi mujer, tanto si está en una cuenta bancaria como en la otra.

Sí ha estado gastando solo 500 al mes, eso significa que tiene mucho saldo del que puede disponer para gastar en lo que quiera.


----------



## leoper (12 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Todo el dinero es de mi mujer, tanto si está en una cuenta bancaria como en la otra.
> 
> Sí ha estado gastando solo 500 al mes, eso significa que tiene mucho saldo del que puede disponer para gastar en lo que quiera.



y si pilla 400 mas aun....claro. obvio, porque esta trabajando de gratis !!!


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

O sea que la panchi guanchi se autosisa?


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Ene 2022)

Hablando de currita...

Javito, tú no serás de esos malvados empresarios que no regalan ni un mísero lote, no?

Qué le has comprado a la dependienta?



sisar_vidal dijo:


> O sea que la panchi guanchi se autosisa?



Sí, se autosisa pero con un 35% de beneficio (que es lo que le sale mas barato que si lo robara en otra tienda)







Por cierto como se entere hacienda de esas "compras" con descuento...


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Hablando de currita...
> 
> Javito, tú no serás de esos malvados empresarios que no regalan ni un mísero lote, no?
> 
> ...



No hay ninguna irregularidad en comprar cosas de nuestra propia tienda y aplicar un descuento


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> y si pilla 400 mas aun....claro. obvio, porque esta trabajando de gratis !!!



No está trabajando de gratis, está acumulando dinero en una cuenta bancaria de una frutería. Dinero que no había en esa cuenta bancaria cuando inició la actividad y dinero que puede retirar cuando le de la real gana a su cuenta personal.

Por poner un ejemplo extremo, si decide no retirar nada en 3 años y se encuentra que tiene 70 mil euros en la cuenta de la frutería, no ha trabajado gratis ha trabajado a cambio de 70 mil euros que son suyos como única propietaria de dicha frutería.


----------



## leoper (12 Ene 2022)

lo que esta haciendo la dulce, es como si vas al casino con 30.000 euros y te dedicas a apostar en la ruleta solo a rojo o negro, (o par o impar., lo que te guste mas )...pasar el rato y aparentar que estar en el casino ( en este caso, aparentar ser empresario y ser tu propio jefe )

a la larga, sabes que ese dinero acabará en la banca y habrás perdido las consumiciones que te tomes y el tiempo que podrías haber dedicado a ser productivo en otro sitio......

como se suele decir...hambrear


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> lo que esta haciendo la dulce, es como si vas al casino con 30.000 euros y te dedicas a apostar en la ruleta solo a rojo o negro, (o par o impar., lo que te guste mas )...pasar el rato y aparentar que estar en el casino ( en este caso, aparentar ser empresario y ser tu propio jefe )
> 
> a la larga, sabes que ese dinero acabará en la banca y habrás perdido las consumiciones que te tomes y el tiempo que podrías haber dedicado a ser productivo en otro sitio......
> 
> como se suele decir...hambrear



Es algo así pero con mi muhe en la posición del casino, con la casilla para la casa en la ruleta.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Ene 2022)

Os imagináis el negocio ideal, Javito y su mujer trabajando en la tienda 3.400€ de beneficios en sueldos+400€ de autocompra+150€ de descuento


javiwell dijo:


> No hay ninguna irregularidad en comprar cosas de nuestra propia tienda y aplicar un descuento



Lamentablemente eso no es una cosa que decidas tú, lo decidimos entre todos porque Hacienda somos todos (yo cada vez alucino con las contestaciones de alguien que se supone que está en el mundo "financiero")


*La Dirección General de Tributos recuerda en primer lugar que el artículo 17.1 de la Ley 35/2006 define los rendimientos del trabajo como “todas las contraprestaciones o utilidades, cualquiera que sea su denominación o naturaleza, dinerarias o en especie, que deriven, directa o indirectamente, del trabajo personal o de la relación laboral o estatutaria y no tengan el carácter de rendimientos de actividades económicas”.

Por su parte, el artículo 42 de la misma ley determina en su apartado 1 que “constituyen rentas en especie la utilización, consumo u obtención, para fines particulares, de bienes, derechos o servicios de forma gratuita o por precio inferior al normal de mercado, aun cuando no supongan un gasto real para quien las conceda”. Añadiendo además que “cuando el pagador de las rentas entregue al contribuyente importes en metálico para que éste adquiera los bienes, derechos o servicios, la renta tendrá la consideración de dineraria”.*

Tengo más que claro que si el descuento se lo aplicas a tu trabajadora serían considerado pago en especie (en tu caso podría ser incluso en especia, guiño, guiño). Siendo tú señora autónoma...


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Os imagináis el negocio ideal, Javito y su mujer trabajando en la tienda 3.400€ de beneficios en sueldos+400€ de autocompra+150€ de descuento
> 
> 
> Lamentablemente eso no es una cosa que decidas tú, lo decidimos entre todos porque Hacienda somos todos (yo cada vez alucino con las contestaciones de alguien que se supone que está en el mundo "financiero")
> ...



Lo que consuma mi mujer no es una renta propia de una relación laboral, no es una remuneración en especie.

La empleada de vez en cuando compra cosas

Lo que pasa es que en los productos frescos es imposible determinar si una cosa se ha vendido o no por debajo de su precio de mercado, porque el precio de mercado depende del estado del género y oscila.


----------



## leoper (12 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Es algo así pero con mi muhe en la posición del casino, con la casilla para la casa en la ruleta.



ten claro que en el simil anterior, ni tu mujer es la dueña del casino, ni es la croupier


----------



## javiwell (12 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> ten claro que en el simil anterior, ni tu mujer es la dueña del casino, ni es la croupier



Es la única accionista de un casino pequeñico


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Ene 2022)

La cosa va bien. Ha pasado de llevarse el SMI a entre 2500 y 3000 pavos una vez amortizado el traspaso.

Estás en sector valor, así que la inflación reducirá parte del traspaso.
Eso si, agarrate los machos que ahora entramos en territorio comanche hasta casi Semana Santa.

P. D: muchos de los que aquí van de listos no saben ni calcular un alquiler, ni han visto 3000 pavos en un mes sin extra en su puta vida. Asi que tu tranquilo, que no va mal para el entorno tan sumamente hostil en el que debes desarrollar tu actividad económica.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Ene 2022)

Qué se Sisa?

La cuenta de resultados ya contabiliza la alimentación familiar en las compras. No se sisa nada.


----------



## lucky starr (12 Ene 2022)

Ayee pasé por una frutería que tiene mucho tirón en la zona. Estos estoy convencido de que ganan buena pasta. Desconozco como funcionan pero la gente se desplaza en coche para comprarles.

Municipio de 90.000 habitantes de renta alta.

Ya tenéis la tienda ahora hace falta conseguir incrementar la facturación. ¿Cual es la mejor frutería de tu ciudad? vete a verla y copia lo bueno que veas.


----------



## OBDC (12 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Javi, te superas, miras que has dicho burradas y gilipolleces pero este es, hasta ahora, el comentario mas gilipollas de todo el hilo.
> 
> Entiendo que estás planteando que te has ahorrado 150€ al mes por las compras realizadas a precio mayorista, lo cual nos da que si tu margen es del 25% tenemos que:
> 
> ...



Es espeluznante. Dentro de poco usarán las hojas del maíz en la casa de Javito para limpiarse el culo y dirá que se ahorra 10 pavos por mes en papel higiénico y lo sumará al beneficio.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (13 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La cosa va bien. Ha pasado de llevarse el SMI a entre 2500 y 3000 pavos una vez amortizado el traspaso.
> 
> Estás en sector valor, así que la inflación reducirá parte del traspaso.
> Eso si, agarrate los machos que ahora entramos en territorio comanche hasta casi Semana Santa.
> ...









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Embeleduria (13 Ene 2022)

Sabéis lo mejor, que si estuviese facturando lo que en un principio pensaba no podría ir por módulos ya que el tope son 250K al año


----------



## Embeleduria (13 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Lo exitoso fue venderla por 30.000 pavos.



30K más la renuncia a 2 años de paro y al finiquito


----------



## Embeleduria (13 Ene 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> Madre mia en que berenjenal te has metido , si todavía ganases una media de mas de 2000 al mes pues tu mujer aún podría ser una autónoma más o menos decente. Pero por una media de 1700 me parece ridículo endeudarse de esa forma trabajr, llevar las cuentas y crearse esa ilusión de emprendedor.



Luego hace la pregunta de si 1344 es más que 2500

Pues las cuentas dicen que la empleada cobra 1.871,01‬ (sí el coste empresa se cobra, aunque no lo veas en tu bolsillo, se cobra en prestaciones futuras) mientras que el negocio tiene como beneficio 1723,41

Aún diciendo todo pa la saca (con el riesgo que ello tiene) la mujer cobra menos que la empleada


----------



## Embeleduria (13 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo que es apertura pura y dura al público es de 9 a 14:30 y de 17:30 a 21:00 de lunes a viernes
> 
> Sábados de 9 a 15:30
> 
> ...



Dos personas para acabar cerrando al medio día entre semana y el sábado sólo abrir por la mañana

Ah claro, que el objetivo es llevar y recoger la niña al cole y llevar vida de asalariada siendo autónoma

Qué poco futuro le veo al tema


----------



## Embeleduria (13 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> TACHANNNNNNNNNNNNN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El distribuidor ganaba 500€ pagando 2 sueldos

Ahora la frutería genera 500€ pagando 1 sólo sueldo

Pero según javito, están duplicando o triplicando un SMI


----------



## Embeleduria (13 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Sin invertir 30k hubiera dispuesto igualmente de 1200 € de salario trabajando. Esta claro que el beneficio son sólo 500 € por ser dueña de la frutería..
> ...
> No hay que ser un lumbreras para darse cuenta.
> 
> ...



Que no, joder, que lo que diga la nómina no es lo que ganas, que la seguridad social a cargo de la empresa también es salario (no lo ves en cash, pero es lo que te garantiza una serie de prestaciones presentes, como por ejemplo cobrar una baja, y futuras, tu pensión, tu paro,...). Por lo tanto la empleada cobra 1.871,01‬€ al mes y su mujer tiene un bote de 1725€ con el responde de pérdidas o gastos futuros del negocio.


----------



## Embeleduria (13 Ene 2022)

La currita pilla covid chungo y la frutería sigue pagando el 60% de su sueldo durante 12 días (eso si no tiene por convenio una compensación superior) y la mujer a hacer los dos turnos y sin poder llevar a la niña al cole que era el objetivo

Si la empleada pilla embarazo difícil entonces sí que la mujer se va a cagar en todo con la de meses que va a tener que hacer el trabajo de 2 y aunque la seguridad social empiece a pagarle el sueldo a la empleada los 527€ de seguridad social a cargo de la empresa van a venir igual


----------



## OBDC (13 Ene 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Que no, joder, que lo que diga la nómina no es lo que ganas, que la seguridad social a cargo de la empresa también es salario (no lo ves en cash, pero es lo que te garantiza una serie de prestaciones presentes, como por ejemplo cobrar una baja, y futuras, tu pensión, tu paro,...). Por lo tanto la empleada cobra 1.871,01‬€ al mes y su mujer tiene un bote de 1725€ con el responde de pérdidas o gastos futuros del negocio.



Si, pero esos costes ya los tiene en la contabilidad que expone exceptuando los futuribles de despido de la empleada.
Pero bueno, considerando los pasivos que se generan por un finiquito, tu cuenta es correcta y lo pone aún peor.
Lo cierto es que ya está pagando por trabajar. Para empezar 40k.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (13 Ene 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Luego hace la pregunta de si 1344 es más que 2500
> 
> Pues las cuentas dicen que la empleada cobra 1.871,01‬ (sí el coste empresa se cobra, aunque no lo veas en tu bolsillo, se cobra en prestaciones futuras) mientras que el negocio tiene como beneficio 1723,41
> 
> Aún diciendo todo pa la saca (con el riesgo que ello tiene) la mujer cobra menos que la empleada



Entonces en la cuenta del negocio debes considerar que la cuota de autónomo es ganancia, ya que son prestaciones futuras.

Y los 833 de traspaso también son ganancia, pues es un futurible ingreso por venta de negocio


----------



## Bubble Boy (13 Ene 2022)

Que alguien haga un resumen


----------



## javiwell (13 Ene 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Sabéis lo mejor, que si estuviese facturando lo que en un principio pensaba no podría ir por módulos ya que el tope son 250K al año



Puedes iniciar la actividad por módulos y luego cambiar a estimación directa si tienes mucho éxito

No al reves


----------



## leoper (13 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Puedes iniciar la actividad por módulos y luego cambiar a estimación directa si tienes mucho éxito
> 
> No al reves



no lo dice por eso, lo dice porque como si llegaras a esos 250.000, y tu señora pagara entera la cuota de autonoma, en cuanyo pagaras los impuestos que te tocan, que ahora no pagas una mierda, darías perdidas de inmediato
lo unico que te da aire es una cuota de autonomo bonificada, un alquiler barato y el ir por modulos

y siento decirte algo : ninguna de las tres cosas depende de ti


----------



## leoper (13 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Entonces en la cuenta del negocio debes considerar que la cuota de autónomo es ganancia, ya que son prestaciones futuras.
> 
> *Y los 833 de traspaso también son ganancia, pues es un futurible ingreso por venta de negocio*



no es que veas el vaso medio lleno, no...tu lo ves rebosante........cuidado


----------



## javiwell (13 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> no lo dice por eso, lo dice porque como si llegaras a esos 250.000, y tu señora pagara entera la cuota de autonoma, en cuanyo pagaras los impuestos que te tocan, que ahora no pagas una mierda, darías perdidas de inmediato
> lo unico que te da aire es una cuota de autonomo bonificada, un alquiler barato y el ir por modulos
> 
> y siento decirte algo : ninguna de las tres cosas depende de ti



Aunque fuera estimación directa es un pirrico IVA del 4 por cien los que manejamos principalmente en nuestras existencias. Desaparecería el recargo de equivalencia y haríamos IVA repercutido e IVA soportado y saldría parecido.

El auténtico coñazo sería hacer la presentación trimestral pero IVA similar. Lo que cambiaría sustancialmente es el IRPF

Pero viendo uno paga mucho IRPF es porque está ganando mucho, es buena señal.


----------



## Pirro (13 Ene 2022)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Que alguien haga un resumen



Javiwell y Señora le dieron 30.000€ a un millonario para trabajar para el en exclusiva. No es que le dieran a ellos 30K con el compromiso de comprar a un único proveedor, no, pagaron 30K asumiendo el compromiso de comprarle a un único proveedor.

Los números no terminan de encajar. En vez de dudar sobre la conveniencia del acuerdo alcanzado, y asumir que se las han colado, javiwell se enroca en su postura.

Lo suyo sería ser vivo y empezar el relato del "marbado hemprezario que engańó con la facturación a una parejita de emprendedores" para zafarse de los compromisos adquiridos y así darle una oportunidad de supervivencia al negocio, pero javiwell tiene admiración por alguien que le ha jodido.

Y bueno, la mujer de javiwell puede ir a buscar a los niños al colegio, que es por lo que empezó todo esto. Al menos mientras la empleada que tengan no les falle.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay un beneficio que no estoy sumando y es que cada vez que nos llevamos algo de la tienda para consumir, lo pagamos a precio de mayorista.
> 
> *Calculo que ganaríamos unos 150 euros más al mes por este concepto.*
> 
> En el resultado que veis en la tabla hemos sido comida de la tienda motivando una aparente pérdida que en realidad es autoconsumo, es una renta en especie.



Trampas al solitario.

¿Me estas diciendo que en tu casa, a precio de mayorista, consumís todos los meses 150 euros de fruta?

O tu mayorista te cobra la fruta a precio de oro, o te haces trampas al solitario.


----------



## javiwell (13 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Trampas al solitario.
> 
> ¿Me estas diciendo que en tu casa, a precio de mayorista, consumís todos los meses 150 euros de fruta?
> 
> O tu mayorista te cobra la fruta a precio de oro, o te haces trampas al solitario.



Lee bien, no es sólo fruta, es casi toda la cesta de la compra.

Alcoholes, refrescos, chorizo, lacón, bonito, bacalao, queso, aceite, anchoas..


----------



## amanciortera (13 Ene 2022)

LA FRUTERA DE VALLECAS SE LLAMA LA PELI


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lee bien, no es sólo fruta, es casi toda la cesta de la compra.
> 
> Alcoholes, refrescos, chorizo, lacón, bonito, bacalao, queso, aceite, anchoas..



Ah, vale, así esta un poco mejor. Pero vamos, me sigue pareciendo exagerado a menos que en vuestra casa seais unos borrachos que comeis a base de chorizo y queso


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Trampas al solitario.
> 
> ¿Me estas diciendo que en tu casa, a precio de mayorista, consumís todos los meses 150 euros de fruta?
> 
> O tu mayorista te cobra la fruta a precio de oro, o te haces trampas al solitario.



No, no, no te equivoques
150€ es lo que se ahorra, gasta 400€ (como mínimo)

No te lo corrige él porque así es nuestro Javito, los números no son lo suyo


----------



## leoper (13 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aunque fuera estimación directa es un pirrico IVA del 4 por cien los que manejamos principalmente en nuestras existencias. Desaparecería el recargo de equivalencia y haríamos IVA repercutido e IVA soportado y saldría parecido.
> 
> El auténtico coñazo sería hacer la presentación trimestral pero IVA similar. Lo que cambiaría sustancialmente es el IRPF
> 
> Pero viendo uno paga mucho IRPF es porque está ganando mucho, es buena señal.



efectivamente, no hablo del iva, hablo de irpf

en tu caso, pasarías de no pagar nada ( casi, al ir por modulos ) a que te crujan, lo cual no es tan bueno
si me dices pagar mas irpf que otro año estando en el mismo regimen, me vale, pero si es por cambiar, ya te digo que el cambio no es ni mucho menos buena señal para ti

y si es pagar poco, es porque estas hambreando, lo cual no se si es mejor, o peor


----------



## javiwell (13 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No, no, no te equivoques
> 150€ es lo que se ahorra, gasta 400€ (como mínimo)
> 
> No te lo corrige él porque así es nuestro Javito, los números no son lo suyo



400 euros para tres personas en comida son 4,50 euros por persona y día para desayunar, comer y cenar 

A lo mejor exagero un poco y son 4 euros no se. Lo cierto es que comemos muy bien, incluimos cosas caras en la cesta como almendra pistacho anchoa bonito mango aguacate... Nos sale barato no nos vamos a privar


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> efectivamente, no hablo del iva, hablo de irpf
> 
> en tu caso, pasarías de no pagar nada ( casi, al ir por modulos ) a que te crujan, lo cual no es tan bueno
> si me dices pagar mas irpf que otro año estando en el mismo regimen, me vale, pero si es por cambiar, ya te digo que el cambio no es ni mucho menos buena señal para ti
> ...



A ver, que la declaración es posible que le saldría a devolver por la cantidad ya liquidada en los trimestres

Pero el adelanto trimestral sería brvtal pues va sobre aunque ahora se hace sobre rendimiento neto, el gobierno ha lanzado varios globos sonda a tener que hacerlo sobre la facturación


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Ene 2022)

Como da pa peli, he hecho un primer casting de la frutería de Javito (a ver si hay suerte y me la compra Netflix)

La empleada 



La peruchi y la niña



Javito y su padre el gestor


----------



## amputado (13 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



te lo resumo
PAGO 30.000 euros para conseguir algo que podria hacer yo solo por mi cuenta buscando un local y sin estar obligado a comprarle nada a nadie


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Ene 2022)

amputado dijo:


> te lo resumo
> PAGO 30.000 euros para conseguir algo que podria hacer yo solo por mi cuenta buscando un local y sin estar obligado a comprarle nada a nadie



Y que por menos de 2000 euros te montas

Y si tienes mano negociando le sacas al de los embutidos o los lácteos, el estante refrigerado por la cara o financiado a cuota ridícula


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Como da pa peli, he hecho un primer casting de la frutería de Javito (a ver si hay suerte y me la compra Netflix)
> 
> La empleada
> Ver archivo adjunto 904362
> ...



Me gusta la cara de su padre, riéndose del hijo tontico.


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Como da pa peli, he hecho un primer casting de la frutería de Javito (a ver si hay suerte y me la compra Netflix)
> 
> La empleada
> Ver archivo adjunto 904362
> ...


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Me gusta la cara de su padre, riéndose del hijo tontico.



Y las ojeras de Javito por las noches sin dormir


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Ene 2022)

Escenario 2 la oficina 



Y como sé que lo vais a pedir, aquí unos aliens


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Escenario 2 la oficina
> Ver archivo adjunto 904407
> 
> 
> ...



Por favor, NECESITO, una escena del mayorista _analizando_ a Javito, tú ya me entiendes


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Por favor, NECESITO, una escena del mayorista _analizando_ a Javito, tú ya me entiendes



Tenía pensado en este como el mayorista, que se va con el maletín con los 30k después de mirarle a los ojos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Ene 2022)

Todo a su tiempo.

Que estoy ahora recopilando ideas del hilo y escribiendo el guión 

Pero sí, todas las sugerencias son bienvenidas y serán tomadas en cuenta


----------



## leoper (13 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Como da pa peli, he hecho un primer casting de la frutería de Javito (a ver si hay suerte y me la compra Netflix)
> 
> La empleada
> Ver archivo adjunto 904362
> ...



dime que no tienes una de estas...







dime que no tienes de estas.....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> dime que no tienes una de estas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué quieres ver a javito haciendo las cuentas de la frutería?

Pues aquí lo tienes


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Ene 2022)

Qué hará javito?

Me sacará del ignore para ver las fotos?

Le pillará la peruchi mirando el hilo y le tocará dormir en el sofá?

Ahora, no puedo colgar las primeras historietas, que me están pintando el pasillo y no puedo ir al pc, pero esta noche prometo colgar material inédito


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Entonces en la cuenta del negocio debes considerar que la cuota de autónomo es ganancia, ya que son prestaciones futuras.
> 
> Y los 833 de traspaso también son ganancia, pues es un futurible ingreso por venta de negocio



pero si con la cuota mínima ni vas a ver paro ni te va a quedar na de pensión. No compares con los beneficios que obtiene la empleada


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> no es que veas el vaso medio lleno, no...tu lo ves rebosante........cuidado



cualquier burbujista se la recompra por 30k, yo me estoy pensando si ofrecerle 40


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Javiwell y Señora le dieron 30.000€ a un millonario para trabajar para el en exclusiva. No es que le dieran a ellos 30K con el compromiso de comprar a un único proveedor, no, pagaron 30K asumiendo el compromiso de comprarle a un único proveedor.
> 
> Los números no terminan de encajar. En vez de dudar sobre la conveniencia del acuerdo alcanzado, y asumir que se las han colado, javiwell se enroca en su postura.
> 
> ...



No te olvides de que el padre de javito es un reputado gestor Paco que poco más que presidió el BdE según relata su hijo (ademas es el que puso la pasta a la peruchi), y que javito trabaja asesorando empresas. Todo ello patente en el buen hacer exhibido en esta empresa


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Ene 2022)

Capítulo 1: Avisaron


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Ene 2022)

Capítulo 2: que encuentres en la vida a alguien que te mire a los ojos como javito mira a su mayorista


----------



## javiwell (13 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> pero si con la cuota mínima ni vas a ver paro ni te va a quedar na de pensión. No compares con los beneficios que obtiene la empleada



Vamos directos al concepto, si las cotizaciones de un empleado las consideramos como remuneración por su trabajo, las cuotas de autónomo se tienen que considerar como beneficios de las actividades económicas a efectos comparativos.


Y es que son una renta diferida (si es que luego realmente se cobra alguna pensión que ya veremos) pero a efectos comparativos si cuentan para el trabajado cuentan también para el autónomo.

Que pensión se lleva un SMI que haya estado toda su vida con su smi? La máxima contributiva o que?


----------



## javiwell (13 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> dime que no tienes una de estas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La libreta o la gorra?

Libreta no, para eso tengo Excel pero como me molaría tener una gorra de esas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Ene 2022)

Sigo trabajando en más guiones


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Ene 2022)

Escenas con:
-polvorones (frotándose las manos)
-eladio y los cupones
-el mayorista feliz por quitarse indemnización por despido, cotización social, alquileres saltando con el maletin
-peruchi sisando de la caja y con el crío en la mano de camino al cole
-chucherias en el estante.
-javito foreando

@Fornicious Jr


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Capítulo 2: que encuentres en la vida a alguien que te mire a los ojos como javito mira a su mayorista
> Ver archivo adjunto 904687
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 904688
> ...



Los muñecos son suyos? Buena colección.

De ese tipo recuerdo haber tenido un barco pirata, una fortaleza y una grúa de construcción. Muy míticos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Los muñecos son suyos? Buena colección.
> 
> De ese tipo recuerdo haber tenido un barco pirata, una fortaleza y una grúa de construcción. Muy míticos.



Me pilláis con todo en el altillo

He tenido que tirar de lo poco que tenía en una vitrina y unas cajas que tengo en una estantería

He tenido que reconvertir una carpintería en la frutería rapiñando frutas y cosas de figuras sueltas


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Capítulo 2: que encuentres en la vida a alguien que te mire a los ojos como javito mira a su mayorista
> Ver archivo adjunto 904687
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 904688
> ...



*@calvolopez CIERRA EL PUTO FORO, NO HAY NADA, NI HABRÁ QUE PUEDA LLEGAR A SUPERAR ESTO!*


*POR DIOS! YA ME PUEDO MORIR!*​


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (13 Ene 2022)

tengo el thread en ignorados, no lo sigo y me sigue apareciendo en portada. *cansinos.*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Ene 2022)

3000 pavos al mes limpios de polvo y paja, con una empleada y la familia alimentada. La señora de Javito le mea en la oreja al 90% de los participantes del hilo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Ene 2022)

Además con la ingente cantidad de ayudas al emprendimiento, Javito ahora puede trincar un pcgaming tope de gama recibiendo una subvención del 70% del importe sin IVA.

i7 12ºgen+3080 para hacer flyers por 600 pavos? Nostamal...


----------



## amanciortera (13 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Como da pa peli, he hecho un primer casting de la frutería de Javito (a ver si hay suerte y me la compra Netflix)
> 
> La empleada
> Ver archivo adjunto 904362
> ...



falta el de la etnia mangando los malacotones


----------



## javiwell (13 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> cualquier burbujista se la recompra por 30k, yo me estoy pensando si ofrecerle 40



Nos pones 60 mil encima de la mesa ahora mismo y no te la vendemos... Para que forees tú, y una polla que vas a salir de Paco demier pagando 60 mil


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Ene 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> tengo el thread en ignorados, no lo sigo y me sigue apareciendo en portada. *cansinos.*



y tú quien eres?


----------



## javiwell (13 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 3000 pavos al mes limpios de polvo y paja, con una empleada y la familia alimentada. La señora de Javito le mea en la oreja al 90% de los participantes del hilo.



Bueno de momento apunta a 2500 que no está nada mal


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno de momento apunta a 2500 que no está nada mal



En una coyuntura absolutamente hostil. Eso lo subes a 3000 pavos con el nabo a partir de primavera.


----------



## javiwell (13 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En una coyuntura absolutamente hostil. Eso lo subes a 3000 pavos con el nabo a partir de primavera.



Posiblemente


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Ene 2022)

Creo que javito no se entera de que está pasando hoy en su hilo


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Creo que javito no se entera de que está pasando hoy en *su *hilo





Ha ocurrido lo que ocurre siempre cuando creas un monstruo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Creo que javito no se entera de que está pasando hoy en su hilo



Déjale que está haciendo números jajajja


----------



## OBDC (13 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> y tú quien eres?



No puede evitar estar......

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No puede evitar estar......
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



La frutería de Javito es como un relato de Lovecraft, la quiebra eterna le sostiene la mirada, quiero decir, el mayorista.


----------



## OBDC (13 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Además con la ingente cantidad de ayudas al emprendimiento, Javito ahora puede trincar un pcgaming tope de gama recibiendo una subvención del 70% del importe sin IVA.
> 
> i7 12ºgen+3080 para hacer flyers por 600 pavos? Nostamal...



Más las hojas del maíz para limpiarse el culo

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Más ñas hojas del maíz para limpiarse el culo
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Es mister empresas AKA ELADIO


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> *Nos pones 60 mil encima de la mesa ahora mismo y no te la vendemo*s... Para que forees tú, y una polla que vas a salir de Paco damier pagando 60 mil



Más frases miticas jeje


----------



## OBDC (13 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Es mister empresas AKA ELADIO



No seas así, déjalo hablar






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Pirro (13 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Nos pones 60 mil encima de la mesa ahora mismo y no te la vendemos... Para que forees tú, y una polla que vas a salir de Paco damier pagando 60 mil



Pues sería un mal negocio. Teniendo ya el "naujau" con 60k podrías montar otra frutería y te sobrarían 55k para que Señora vaya a buscar a los niños en un Hummer lleno de cromados. Aunque quizá tú te planterías comprarle dos fruterías de 30k al jefe para duplicar el negocio.


----------



## OBDC (13 Ene 2022)

Propongo nombrar a Javito Forero Leyenda del 2021. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (13 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Pues sería un mal negocio. Teniendo ya el "naujau" con 60k podrías montar otra frutería y te sobrarían 55k para que Señora vaya a buscar a los niños en un Hummer lleno de cromados. Aunque quizá tú te planterías comprarle dos fruterías de 30k al jefe para duplicar el negocio.



La frutería genera 60 mil euros en tan solo 2 años. 

Imagina que continuas 30 años explotandola en las mismas condiciones... 900 mil euros, con el 80 por cien de la comida de tu familia pagada.

Ahora calculemos cuanto son 30 años de smi... 432 mil euros


----------



## leoper (13 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Capítulo 1: Avisaron
> Ver archivo adjunto 904650
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 904651
> ...





Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Capítulo 2: que encuentres en la vida a alguien que te mire a los ojos como javito mira a su mayorista
> Ver archivo adjunto 904687
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 904688
> ...



Sublime



Pirro dijo:


> Pues sería un mal negocio. Teniendo ya el "naujau" con 60k podrías montar otra frutería y te sobrarían 55k para que Señora vaya a buscar a los niños en un Hummer lleno de cromados. A*unque quizá tú te planterías comprarle dos fruterías de 30k al jefe para duplicar el negocio.*



No des ideas



javiwell dijo:


> Nos pones 60 mil encima de la mesa ahora mismo y no te la vendemos... Para que forees tú, y una polla que vas a salir de Paco damier pagando 60 mil


----------



## Pirro (13 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La frutería genera 60 mil euros en tan solo 2 años.
> 
> Imagina que continuas 30 años explotandola en las mismas condiciones... 900 mil euros, con el 80 por cien de la comida de tu familia pagada.
> 
> Ahora calculemos cuanto son 30 años de smi... 432 mil euros



Pues en ese caso la idea de comprarle dos fruterías al patrón por 60.000 va tomando forma .

Dos fruterías, dos SMI. Sólo tendrías que pedir otros 30k y así tendrías 3 SMI. Sólo que en este caso, las siglas SMI no significan prescisamente Salario Mínimo Interprofesional, sino Soy Muy...


----------



## OBDC (13 Ene 2022)

Javito haciendo prácticas con sus amigos tenderos del market place para aporrear a los proveedores cuando se pasen de listos. Es el último, para el que tenga dudas.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Pirro (13 Ene 2022)

@javiwell RENEGOCIA las condiciones y salva el negocio. Reconocer un error puede ser provechoso y sobre esa base, se puede construir un relato verosímil que juegue en tu favor. Ahora mismo lo mires por donde lo mires, lo que hay por delante es trabajo, deuda y una relación asimétrica y abusiva.


----------



## OBDC (13 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> @javiwell RENEGOCIA las condiciones y salva el negocio. Reconocer un error puede ser provechoso y sobre esa base, se puede construir un relato verosímil que juegue en tu favor. Ahora mismo lo mires por donde lo mires, lo que hay por delante es trabajo, deuda y una relación asimétrica y abusiva.



La arrogancia impide reconocer los errores, aprender de ellos y modificar actitudes y lo peor, capitalizar experiencias vitales.
La arrogancia es una losa.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La frutería genera 60 mil euros en tan solo 2 años.
> 
> Imagina que continuas 30 años explotandola en las mismas condiciones... 900 mil euros, con el 80 por cien de la comida de tu familia pagada.
> 
> Ahora calculemos cuanto son 30 años de smi... 432 mil euros


----------



## Embeleduria (13 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Nos pones 60 mil encima de la mesa ahora mismo y no te la vendemos... Para que forees tú, y una polla que vas a salir de Paco damier pagando 60 mil


----------



## Embeleduria (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Ene 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


>



Joder jajajajjajajjajajJajjaajjajjja

Javito tiritando


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## sisar_vidal (14 Ene 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



Cuando te quites ese Avatar y lo de Ayuso a VAXs se te podrá tomar en serio.


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Ene 2022)

Será por billetes, Javito está montado en el dolar!


----------



## TomásPlatz (14 Ene 2022)

como coño ha tenido tanto exito este hilo?


----------



## javiwell (14 Ene 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> como coño ha tenido tanto exito este hilo?



Eso me pregunto yo de la frutería


----------



## javiwell (14 Ene 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 905180
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 905182



Y la empleada?


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y la empleada?



Preguntas por la empleada en vez de por la mujer?

Ay, Javito! No lo estarás haciendo, no?

Javito, por favor!


----------



## javiwell (14 Ene 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


>



Para pagar la subida de la cuota de autonomo deberíamos poder subir el precio en 2,6 céntimos de euros por cada euro vendido en un plazo de 10 años... No sé qué será de nosotros


----------



## OBDC (14 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y la empleada?



La empleada es la amante del mayorista y el topo que le cuenta vuestros números para que apriete la soga todo lo que pueda...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Para pagar la subida de la cuota de autonomo deberíamos poder subir el precio en 2,6 céntimos de euros por cada euro vendido en un plazo de 10 años... No sé qué será de nosotros



Pues en una rentabilidad del 3% te quedas con solo una rentabilidad del 0,4%.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Joder jajajajjajajjajajJajjaajjajjja
> 
> Javito tiritando



Javito y yo. Me piro de españa, asi te lo digo. Que hartura trabajar para mirar a los ojos al PSOE


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Eso me pregunto yo de la frutería



Pues mira que antes la caja media era de 800-1000 euros, cualquiera diria que ha ido a peor no?


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues en una rentabilidad del 3% te quedas con solo una rentabilidad del 0,4%.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Pero que haces dándole datos, los datos y los números son para gente de bajo nivel, Javito se rige por las sensaciones, por las miradas, por el _feeling._

*JAVITO ES UNA HISTORIA DE SUPERACIÓN

*


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Para pagar la subida de la cuota de autonomo deberíamos poder subir el precio en 2,6 céntimos de euros por cada euro vendido en un plazo de 10 años... No sé qué será de nosotros



Como te quiten los módulos y te veas pagando 600-700 euros de cuota y el IRPF correspondiente nos vamos a reír


----------



## javiwell (14 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Pues mira que antes la caja media era de 800-1000 euros, cualquiera diria que ha ido a peor no?



Y?

No creo que baje mucho más, podría subir


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y?
> 
> No creo que baje mucho más, podría subir



Ya, pero tanto como "soprenderte" lo bien que va habiendo bajado considerablemente las cifras prometidas... a mi me sorprenderia, sí, pero a peor


----------



## javiwell (14 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Ya, pero tanto como "soprenderte" lo bien que va habiendo bajado considerablemente las cifras prometidas... a mi me sorprenderia, sí, pero a peor



Pero va bien, 2500 es ir bien, es ir mejor que con un smi.

Menos que las estimaciones? Si, pero mejor que el smi, que es lo que me importa

El margen es mucho mejor que en las estimaciones? Si, también, es una grata sorpresa vendemos con márgenes mejores de lo esperado. Muchiiiisimo mejores, un 31 en lugar de un 25


----------



## Paisdemierda (14 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aún no me he sentado, con 18 mil y pico de facturación más o menos se intuye un resultado un poco mejor. Además está el efecto venta de polvorones comprados en noviembre.
> 
> Ya recopilaré con calma los documentos y sacaré un resultado.



Y el efecto de las mamadas a pollaviejas por 10€ de tu mujer en la trastienda también se habrá notado no?


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y?
> 
> No creo que baje mucho más, podría subir



Pero si has reconocido cajas de 550!

JAVITO

JAVITOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## javiwell (14 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pero si has reconocido cajas de 550!
> 
> JAVITO
> 
> JAVITOOOOOOOOOO!



También de mil y pico


----------



## OBDC (14 Ene 2022)

ENCUESTA.

Si Javito fuera alguno de estos monos, cual sería?
Se pueden elegir hasta dos monos por votación y hay que fundamentar la respuesta.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Ene 2022)

QUOTE="OBDC, post: 38678708, member: 171968"]
ENCUESTA.

Si Javito fuera alguno de estos monos, cual sería?
Se pueden elegir hasta dos monos por votación y hay que fundamentar la respuesta.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.
[/QUOTE]





No quiere ver la situación en la que está

No quiere escuchar lo que no le conviene.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> ENCUESTA.
> 
> Si Javito fuera alguno de estos monos, cual sería?
> Se pueden elegir hasta dos monos por votación y hay que fundamentar la respuesta.
> ...



claramente el primero, no hay más ciego...


----------



## javiwell (14 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> claramente el primero, no hay más ciego...



Que el que no quiere leer el resultado


----------



## javiwell (14 Ene 2022)

Dada la afirmación, partiendo de los datos de la tabla...

Cuál sería el resultado después de impuestos si tributaramos por estimación directa para que, según tu, cerráramos?

(No "cotizar por lo real" ni arrancarse "por bulerías" sino tributar en el régimen de estimación directa)


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (14 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



Hablía una chica en Facebook, Frutería Manolito o algo semejante,hacía superpublicidad en Facebook, estaba dentro del mundo del cine, ella guapa, joven delgada, él un horco con la espalda doblada y obeso.

Que lo veías pasar por detrás en las fotos, y pensabas "pues esta chica habrá estudiado un ciclo formativo de escaparatismo" y "qué puta".


Healt


----------



## javiwell (14 Ene 2022)

Debes contar deducción por hija menor a cargo 

Y bajo la hipótesis de traspaso pagado debes considerar un beneficio anual global de 30 mil

Le restamos unos 3.800 de IRPF anual tributado y queda en 26.200 euros limpios frente a los 14.400 que te ibas a llevar crudos con el smi son 11.800 euros más... Casi el doble y manteniendo empleada.


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Ene 2022)

Lo veo y subo a 1 mes regular, dos meses malos.

Pero yo es que ya no entro en número con Javito, me gana siempre. Hace poco decía que sería mejor julio y agosto que diciembre porque vendería mas fruta que polvorones, vino y frutos secos. Él es así no puedes luchar tienes que dejarte llevar.


----------



## leoper (14 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Debes contar deducción por hija menor a cargo
> 
> Y bajo la hipótesis de traspaso pagado debes considerar un beneficio anual global de 30 mil
> 
> Le restamos unos 3.800 de IRPF anual tributado y queda en 26.200 euros limpios frente a los 14.400 que te ibas a llevar crudos con el smi son 11.800 euros más... Casi el doble y manteniendo empleada.



sigue haciendo asi las cuentas y veras la leche que te das

no solo te quitaran los modulos.....te subiran la cuota de autonomo ( has visto las tables que quieren poner ? ), 

ademas cuenta con las subidas salariales y de alquiler, y luego haces cuentas.....

ve mirando amarres en Puerto Banús si quieres seguir soñando


----------



## javiwell (14 Ene 2022)

Me parece un resultado mucho mejor que un smi, no sé si mejor que un salario de Mercadona, entiendo que cuando dices 21 mil te estás refiriendo a 21 mil brutos no? O se llevan eso en líquido a percibir?

5000 de IRPF por qué? Puedes desglosar los tramos y los tipos de gravamen con los que llegas a 5000 de IRPF?

Aparte hay que aplicar una deducción por amortización del traspaso de la que disfrutariamos durante 10 años


----------



## javiwell (14 Ene 2022)

Yo no le he comprado nada, ha adquirido mi mujer el negocio y la deuda y la está pagando con su trabajo


----------



## javiwell (14 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> sigue haciendo asi las cuentas y veras la leche que te das
> 
> no solo te quitaran los modulos.....te subiran la cuota de autonomo ( has visto las tables que quieren poner ? ),
> 
> ...



Si suben la cuota de autónomo para todo el mundo, todos los autónomos subirán los precios para poder pagar la cuota de autónomo. Lo pagará toda la sociedad no solo el autónomo. Apuesto a que la gente seguirá teniendo la costumbre milenaria de ingerir frutas verduras hortalizas y frutos secos par cuando llegue la subida de la cuota de autónomo.


A lo mejor se vive más tranquilo de empleado con smi pensando que a uno nunca le van a subir las cotizaciones a la seguridad social, o que el IPC no va a subir por encima de su subida de salario, o que nunca le echarán. O que cuando por fin le suban la nómina por fin le va a caer el hachazo en el IRPF como a todo dios.


----------



## javiwell (14 Ene 2022)

Otros contratan a alguien para que lleve a los niños al cole y le dan de alta en la seguridad social.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (14 Ene 2022)

Dejar en paz al remero ya hostia.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (14 Ene 2022)

Se lo comen a impuestos igual. Que pague 4% de módulos no le salva de que lo viole el ministerio de hacienda por todos los bujeros.


----------



## javiwell (14 Ene 2022)

Vividor follador


----------



## leoper (15 Ene 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Se lo comen a impuestos igual. Que pague 4% de módulos no le salva de que lo viole el ministerio de hacienda por todos los bujeros.



igual igual, no
paga bastante menos de irpf d elo que pagaría un asalariado que se llevara la misma cantidad anual de pasta



javiwell dijo:


> Si suben la cuota de autónomo para todo el mundo, todos los autónomos subirán los precios para poder pagar la cuota de autónomo. Lo pagará toda la sociedad no solo el autónomo. Apuesto a que la gente seguirá teniendo la costumbre milenaria de ingerir frutas verduras hortalizas y frutos secos par cuando llegue la subida de la cuota de autónomo.
> 
> 
> A lo mejor se vive más tranquilo de empleado con smi pensando que a uno nunca le van a subir las cotizaciones a la seguridad social, o que el IPC no va a subir por encima de su subida de salario, o que nunca le echarán. O que cuando por fin le suban la nómina por fin le va a caer el hachazo en el IRPF como a todo dios.



seguimos comparando con un SMI, y te engañas tu solo : tu señora no cobraba un SMI, y tu trabajadora tampoco lo cobra, haz las comparativas frente al salario normal y ten en cuenta todo lo que pierdes por cambiar de ser asalariado a ser responsable de un negocio.....
y eso que aun no se te ha roto nada ni has tenido ningun problema con empleada, con alguna inspeccion, o con mil cosas que pueden pasar


----------



## javiwell (15 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> igual igual, no
> paga bastante menos de irpf d elo que pagaría un asalariado que se llevara la misma cantidad anual de pasta
> 
> 
> ...



Mi mujer cobraba un smi y tenía solo 2 dos años de antigüedad en la empresa, a esos derechos renunció a cambio de una renta normal tirando a un poquito mejor que la media.

La empleada tiene un smi a jornada completa. 

Comparo con smi porque era lo que tenía mi mujer, me da igual lo que gane la media española. Es decir, mi mujer ha mejorado muchísimo su situación con la operación.


----------



## Bubble Boy (15 Ene 2022)

200 páginas este hilo... yo estuve aquí.


----------



## leoper (15 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi mujer cobraba un smi y tenía solo 2 dos años de antigüedad en la empresa, a esos derechos renunció a cambio de una renta normal tirando a un poquito mejor que la media.
> 
> La empleada tiene un smi a jornada completa.
> 
> Comparo con smi porque era lo que tenía mi mujer, me da igual lo que gane la media española. Es decir,* mi mujer ha mejorado muchísimo su situación con la operación.*



tu sabes lo que es el SMI ?
sabes cuanto es ?

mucho mas que muchisimo, y muchisimo mas que mas

abre los ojos coño !


----------



## javiwell (15 Ene 2022)

Cobraba netos 1.125 aprox si no era un smi era muy parecido, comparo con esa cifra.


----------



## javiwell (15 Ene 2022)

Luego pongo la tabla en el primer post o mañana que esta tarde voy a hacer unas lubinas.

Ya me sentaré a mirar la documentación y a hacer cuentas, lo haré cuando mi mujer haya subido documentación de estas semanas al Google drive. 

Si cada semana le estoy pidiendo facturas y borrados de ventas como un poseso me va a mandar a tomar por culo por pesado.


----------



## javiwell (15 Ene 2022)

Veo que 965 es expresado en 14 pagas mi mujer cobraba 1.125 en 12 pagas, es decir smi puro y duro


----------



## javiwell (15 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Mira que os lo tengo dicho, los números para Javito son como el humo, volubles, cambiantes, dispersos.
> 
> Al no le podéis llegar con cifras y datos a él hay que hablarle de sentimientos, de sensaciones, de miradas.



Ya pero no me has comentado nada de lo del bloste


----------



## javiwell (15 Ene 2022)

No señor, cobra los ingresos de caja y paga los gastos todos los días.


----------



## javiwell (15 Ene 2022)

Lo hace casi por el doble que antes


----------



## javiwell (15 Ene 2022)

Dos filas más arriba 7 mil y pico. Lo que pasa es que ha estado invirtiendo el dinero ganado en un traspaso


----------



## javiwell (15 Ene 2022)

Eres una chincheta animada


----------



## javiwell (15 Ene 2022)

Ese comentario no era de Forest Gump?


----------



## OBDC (15 Ene 2022)

5

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (15 Ene 2022)

4

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (15 Ene 2022)

3

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (15 Ene 2022)

2

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (15 Ene 2022)

1

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (15 Ene 2022)

Feliz post 3000 a todos los intervinientes, que se han esmerado en dar contenido de calidad al hilo y demostrar cómo el españolito medio himbersor se conforma con llevar a la niña al colegio e himbierte 30k con una exclusiva.
Así funciona España. Habría que ver en USA, Alemania o Israel que espera un himbersor de 30k

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (15 Ene 2022)

Alguien borro un post....
Pero dicho eso, tienes razón. Me dealer ya no me fía

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Alguien borro un post....
> Pero dicho eso, tienes razón. Me dealer ya no me fía
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Te lo he devuelto porque era tuyo

De nada


----------



## OBDC (15 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Te lo he devuelto porque era tuyo
> 
> De nada



Exacto, por eso lo tengo claro...
Fui a editarlo y me lo cargué: como dice el amigo @Econonista tengo que recuperar el crédito con el dealer. Capaz si me compro una frutería con exclusiva consiga un dinerillo extra...


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Exacto, por eso lo tengo claro...
> Fui a editarlo y me lo cargué: como dice el amigo @Econonista tengo que recuperar el crédito con el dealer. Capaz si me compro una frutería con exclusiva consiga un dinerillo extra...
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Para que vamos a mentir, no todos somos Javito, había borrado yo uno mío para asignármelo pero ya habías contestado y paso de borrar otro. España saldrá de la crisis a base de fruterías


----------



## OBDC (15 Ene 2022)

Necesitaría 10 fruterías a todo trapo para mantener el vicio....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (15 Ene 2022)




----------



## OBDC (15 Ene 2022)

Y siguieron tocando hasta el final dice la leyenda

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (16 Ene 2022)

No me había dado cuenta del desinterés real en la gestión. Obviamente no pica porque el dinero lo puso pero.
Esa puede ser la clave de todo esto.
Sin poner un duro, ni riesgo alguno, "sigo trabajando y puedo ir a buscar a la niña al colegio".....
Muy buena observación.
Y Javito apoya por calzonazos porque sino tiene que colaborar el en ir a buscar la niña y además no le harán la manada diaria....
Y el "gestor" para con gusto para que no le viogenicen al hijo...y no se le queden a vivir con la niña en el piso que es titular con hipoteca pendiente...
A veces la más sórdida explicación pasa a ser la más posible.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (16 Ene 2022)

no la tiene de socia : le ha montado la fruteria, ya que está a su nombre y tienen separación de bienes


----------



## javiwell (16 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> no la tiene de socia : le ha montado la fruteria, ya que está a su nombre y tienen separación de bienes



No le hemos montado nada, ella se ha comprado la frutería y su suegro le ha prestado 10 mil euros.

Ella está ganando el dinero para atender sus deudas. Y ni siquiera pidió ayuda, se lo ofreció su suegro lo de prestarle 10 mil para que se ahorrara unos intereses. Pero el banco se lo prestaba, el hilo es largo pero merece la pena leerselo


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No le hemos montado nada, ella se ha comprado la frutería y su suegro le ha prestado 10 mil euros.
> 
> Ella está ganando el dinero para atender sus deudas. Y ni siquiera pidió ayuda, se lo ofreció su suegro lo de prestarle 10 mil para que se ahorrara unos intereses. Pero el banco se lo prestaba, el hilo es largo pero merece la pena leerselo



No la has montando nada?


----------



## OBDC (16 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No la has montando nada?




Cabronazo!! Me meo


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Cabronazo!! Me meo
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Perdón por el laísmo es que tengo ascendencia salmantina


----------



## OBDC (16 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Perdón por el laísmo es que tengo ascendencia salmantina



 Crack nivel Dios!!


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## sisar_vidal (16 Ene 2022)

No estaba arruinado, estaba de parranda.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Ene 2022)

Alberto Garzon acude en ayuda de Javito



Javito, date por jodido!


----------



## javiwell (16 Ene 2022)

645 de caja media diaria en lo que va de enero


----------



## OBDC (16 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 645 de caja media diaria en lo que va de enero



Con dos festivos hacen un 10% menos de facturación mensual lo que hace que a final de mes equivaldría a 580 o menos ya que la primera quincena siempre se factura más pirque cobran las pensiones. Mes de 12.000 a 14.000 con mucha suerte...
Primer mes que ya no se cobra sueldo la muhé y que le hubiera sido mas rentable tener un empleito.....
De 4 meses, ya vamos a ir uno sin ni siquiera SMI, o con suerte tirar de los 500 € x 3 meses anteriores lo que pondría las cuentas en un SMI puro y duro comprado a 30k en el promedio del cuatrimestre.
Estaba pensando en vender en mi empresita puestos de trabajo a 30k. Podría vender 10 más o menos sin mucho esfuerzo, creo que estoy empezando a ver un filón.....lástima que los que lo paguen no los querría para trabajar para mi porque seguro me arruinaron por no saber hacer matemáticas de escuela 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Ene 2022)

Primer mensaje del OP, hace 3 meses



javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...






javiwell dijo:


> *645 de caja media diaria en lo que va de enero*



La media no alcanza la caja mas baja de 3 años




Pero Javito es optimista, tiene buenas sensaciones.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Con dos festivos hacen un 10% menos de facturación mensual lo que hace que a final de mes equivaldría a 580 o menos ya que la primera quincena siempre se factura más pirque cobran las pensiones. Mes de 12.000 a 14.000 con mucha suerte...
> Primer mes que ya no se cobra sueldo la muhé y que le hubiera sido mas rentable tener un empleito.....
> De 4 meses, ya vamos a ir uno sin ni siquiera SMI, o con suerte tirar de los 500 € x 3 meses anteriores lo que pondría las cuentas en un SMI puro y duro comprado a 30k en el promedio del cuatrimestre.
> Estaba pensando en vender en mi empresita puestos de trabajo a 30k. Podría vender 10 más o menos sin mucho esfuerzo, creo que estoy empezando a ver un filón.....lástima que los que lo paguen no los querría para trabajar para mi porque seguro me arruinaron por no saber hacer matemáticas de escuela
> ...



645€ * 20 = 12.900€

12.900 * 30% = 3.870 (beneficios brutos)

3.870 - 2.786.33 = 1.086.34€


----------



## javiwell (16 Ene 2022)

Será por 23 días, margen 31 por cien no 30, beneficio bruto 4.450 si la segunda quincena fuera igual que la primera.

Eso es el peor mes del año, mejor que un smi

Saldo bancario de mi muhe hoy, 10.500 leuros

Lo único pendiente de pagar del cuarto trimestre 202 son las retenciones del IRPF del alquiler, 240 euros aprox


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> De momento solo sé que el día 3 de enero 850 euros
> 
> El resto ya lo miraré cuando me siente a ver estas cosas. Ahora estoy ocupado con otro cierre anual por el que me pagan a mi.





javiwell dijo:


> 645 de caja media diaria en lo que va de enero



Caja de 450€ para que te salga media



javiwell dijo:


> Sin conocer aún facturación de enero así desde el aeropuerto creo que facturaríamos unos 16 mil euros en enero y en febrero y marzo quizá 17 mil cada mes.
> 
> Creo que el resultado después de impuestos del trimestre ya restado el traspaso podría rondar los 4500 euros



Ya sabes que número que me digas número que te compro

23 días laborables, yo te lo compro

645*23= 14.835 (lejos de 16.000 y ni soñar con 17.000)

Pero, oye, que es el mes de la chirimoya, quien sabe!


----------



## javiwell (16 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Caja de 450€ para que te salga media
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre 23 días no son porque yo te lo venda son porque están en el calendario.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hombre 23 días no son porque yo te lo venda son porque están en el calendario.



Tu venderías neveras a los esquimales, mi confianza en ti es plena, solo hay que mirarte a los ojos.


----------



## OBDC (16 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Tu venderías neveras a los esquimales, mi confianza en ti es plena, solo hay que mirarte a los ojos.



Hoy estás particularmente afilado....
Pásame el dealer que el mio no me fía más.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (16 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Tu venderías neveras a los esquimales, mi confianza en ti es plena, solo hay que mirarte a los ojos.



Lo bueno de las fruterias, es que cuando facturan 2.000 €, también ganará ese mes 4.500 €.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo bueno de las fruterias, es que cuando facturan 2.000 €, también ganará ese mes 4.500 €.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Es un negocio de beneficio fijo, Javito no es tonto y como sabe que va a ganar 4.500€ venda lo que venda está recortando compras porque no tiene sentido comprar más para ganar lo mismo..

No tengo dealer de pequeño me caí en la marmita del ácido, y no es que tuviera un ph bajo, ya me entiendes.


----------



## OBDC (16 Ene 2022)

Supongo que vende de todo tipo de producto vegetal

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Ene 2022)

Error, ya sabes que los peruanos tienen algo de Japos y tienen la tienda abierta 6 días a la semana


----------



## javiwell (16 Ene 2022)

24 dias es un día laborable más que enero, es mejor

Si facturar 15 mil euros es la terrible cuesta de enero que iba a poner en jaque mate el negocio...


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Ene 2022)

Ya verás como a Javito le salen más


----------



## javiwell (16 Ene 2022)

Ah que facturando 15 mil te salen 600 de beneficio, puedes desglosar las cifras a ver cómo llegas a ese resultado?


----------



## javiwell (16 Ene 2022)

Quieres dejar de meter en quebrados a @Mundocruel ?

Ponle una canción joder o una pelicula


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Quieres dejar de meter en quebrados a @Mundocruel ?
> 
> Ponle una canción joder o una pelicula


----------



## javiwell (16 Ene 2022)

En noviembre están metidas las compras de polvorones de navidad y demás movidas que se venden en diciembre, ya lo explique.

Compara con octubre que es un mes franco en la tabla o con la media del trimestre


----------



## javiwell (16 Ene 2022)

No tengo todas las facturas de gastos ni la variación de existencias.

Considera un margen del 31 por cien sobre venta y multiplica por la facturacion.

Eres tú el que afirma que ganaremos 1/2 smi en enero, te corresponde a ti la carga de la prueba


----------



## javiwell (16 Ene 2022)

Los plazos del traspaso no son gastos fijos son inversiones, nos hemos hecho propietarios de 833 euros más en enero


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## leoper (16 Ene 2022)

recuerda que por 60.000 no te la vende........


----------



## javiwell (16 Ene 2022)

En caso de impago el mayorista no puede ejercer ninguna acción contra mi patrimonio personal. Separación de bienes, hipoteca a mi nombre frutería a nombre de mi mujer.


----------



## javiwell (16 Ene 2022)

Si fueran 940 euros, por qué dices que 940 es la mitad de un smi?


De donde sacas el 2 por ciento?


----------



## javiwell (16 Ene 2022)

A ver cómo me puedes explicar que un contrato privado de compraventa de negocio con un precio deba presentarse en el ayuntamiento para cambiar de titularidad una licencia municipal para ejercer una actividad sujeta a IAE si la parte compradora del contrato no ha adquirido nada en propiedad.


----------



## javiwell (16 Ene 2022)

Como dije, en noviembre compramos polvorones, mazapanes, vinos, frutos secos y mantecados para todo el mes de diciembre.

No he dicho que todo aprovisionamiento de noviembre para diciembre sea un 2 por cien. Eso te lo sacas de la chistera.


----------



## OBDC (16 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Los plazos del traspaso no son gastos fijos son inversiones, nos hemos hecho propietarios de 833 euros más en enero



No te hiciste propietario de nada porque los debes. De lo que eres propietario es de una deuda. Ya los tenías, lo que estás es recuperando los importes que pagaste generando una deuda.
Cuando termines de pagarlos, estarás al igual que al principio más 4 estanterías, una balanza, stock y un SMI para tu mujer y tres años de curro....
Y con la posibilidad de engatusar a tu empleada y venderle en 30k un traspaso que nadie (NADIE) te compraría....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## InigoMontoya (16 Ene 2022)

´Si tu mujer es frutera que nos enseñe los melones


----------



## OBDC (17 Ene 2022)

Fue el hito del momento, cuando todavía no analizábamos los resultados del holding Javito's

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver cómo me puedes explicar que un contrato privado de compraventa de negocio con un precio deba presentarse en el ayuntamiento para cambiar de titularidad una licencia municipal para ejercer una actividad sujeta a IAE si la parte compradora del contrato no ha adquirido nada en propiedad.



Estás aferrado a la idea de que, si en el algún momento decides desprenderte de la frutería, alguien te pagará 30 k euros o incluso más.
Y eso no es verdad. El día que te dé por venderla, igual te dan 10, que 30 que la regalas para quitarte el peso de encima.
Además, ¿qué clase de propietario es aquel que no tiene libertad de elegir a sus proveedores? ¿Qué producto exclusivo vendes para tener que deberle fidelidad al antiguo dueño, después de clavarte 30 k (más el beneficio que estás dejando de tener por el hecho de no poder negociar con otros proveedores, que podría perfectamente ser otros 20 k más al año con solo que uno te ofrezca el producto un 5 o 10% más barato).

Por otro lado, ¿quién y cómo ha fijado ese precio de 30 k euros? ¿Es el precio que se paga por el traspaso de las fruterías en la zona -con exclusividad-?
Piénsalo de otra manera: ¿cuánto te habría costado sacarte la licencia y abrir una frutería por tu cuenta?

Tristemente, parece que los más agoreros de este foro están teniendo razón. El negocio acaba de arrancar y, una de dos:
-El negocio ya se está yendo a pique.
-El antiguo dueño -tu actual amo- os timó maliciosamente con los supuestos números que hacía... O vosotros os habéis dejado engañar, claro... No mirasteis los números del último año, como tú mismo has dicho.

Reconoce que la caja que estáis haciendo en enero no es ni de largo lo que esperabais. Y si vender más o menos en el fondo te da igual, yo te propongo algo, a ver qué dice el resto de foreros:

-Abre la tienda solo por las mañanas o las tardes, de 8 a 14 o algo así, que se quede tu mujer sola trabajando. Venderéis menos, pero, total, qué más da, ¿no? Además os ahorráis un sueldo.

¿O igual el anterior proveedor tampoco os deja fijar vuestros propios horarios?


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Estás aferrado a la idea de que, si en el algún momento decides desprenderte de la frutería, alguien te pagará 30 k euros o incluso más.
> Y eso no es verdad. El día que te dé por venderla, igual te dan 10, que 30 que la regalas para quitarte el peso de encima.
> Además, ¿qué clase de propietario es aquel que no tiene libertad de elegir a sus proveedores? ¿Qué producto exclusivo vendes para tener que deberle fidelidad al antiguo dueño, después de clavarte 30 k (más el beneficio que estás dejando de tener por el hecho de no poder negociar con otros proveedores, que podría perfectamente ser otros 20 k más al año con solo que uno te ofrezca el producto un 5 o 10% más barato).
> 
> ...



Nos venden a precios similares a la competencia porque si no lo hacen no vendemos ni nosotros ni ellos.

El precio de 30 mil fue convenido entre las dos partes. No hay un mercado líquido diario de operaciones de este tipo como pasa por ejemplo con la compra de un chalet.

Si hubiéramos abierto por nuestra cuenta sin comprar, es posible que hubiéramos dejado de ganar 30 mil euros en los primeros 3 años de negocio mientras conseguíamos una clientela. Ya vimos en las cifras que abrir una frutería desde 0 no es facturar 17 mil al mes desde el principio.

Ya caja ya la reconozco cuando la pongo aquí.

Creo que es mejor mantener horario amplio para no perder clientes que a veces vienen por la mañana y a veces por la tarde dependiendo de cuando les apetezca a ellos ir. Aunque no discuto que a lo mejor podría funcionar la fórmula de solo por las mañanas y solo una persona.


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Nos venden a precios similares a la competencia porque si no lo hacen no vendemos ni nosotros ni ellos.
> 
> El precio de 30 mil fue convenido entre las dos partes. No hay un mercado líquido diario de operaciones de este tipo como pasa por ejemplo con la compra de un chalet.
> 
> ...



Vale, bien, es el precio que ambas partes habéis acordado, pero eso no significa que, más adelante, puedas sacarle a la tienda 30K. Si el negocio no marcha en los próximos tres años, tendréis que cerrarlo, y esos 30K euros habrán acabado en saco roto (más bien en el saco del anterior dueño).
No es justo que consideres el pago de ese préstamo como una inversión, ni mucho menos un beneficio. No lo es en absoluto. Ahí te haces trampas al solitario.
Lo de "comprar un beneficio" es un perversión del lenguaje que no se le ocurriría ni a Pedro Sánchez.

De todas maneras, ¿en base a qué habéis convenido ese precio? Porque si me piden 30 K por algo, quiero saber por qué: qué mobiliario tiene la tienda, cuánto costaría sacarse las licencias, qué pros y qué contras tiene la calle donde está situada, y estas cosas.
Yo tengo la impresión de que habéis fijado ese precio sobre la expectativa de 1000 euros de caja media, es decir, que habéis pactado un precio sobre expectativas fraudulentas.

Respecto a la exclusividad, replantéatelo de esta manera: si el anterior dueño te está ofreciendo unos precios en el mismo rango que el resto de proveedores, ¿por qué te pide exclusividad? Si los precios son los mismos y tú ya lo conoces, luego es más cómodo comprarle a él, ¿por qué habría de temer que le compres a otro? ¿Qué sentido tiene exigir la exclusividad si las condiciones que te ofrece son óptimas? Sería del género tonto comprar a un proveedor nuevo al que no conoces de nada y que te cobre lo mismo, cuando ya tienes uno que te ofrece los mismos precios y es de fiar.
Y no, no tiene por qué ofrecerte los mismo precios que la competencia porque, si no "no vendemos ni nosotros ni ellos". Él puede ponerte un precio más caro y tú, para vender, porque obviamente te interesa vender, pagar tu deuda, EN VIRTUD DE LA EXCLUSIVIDAD, te verás obligado a reducir TU margen de beneficio. El anterior dueño te tiene cogido de los compañones.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Vale, bien, es el precio que ambas partes habéis acordado, pero eso no significa que, más adelante, puedas sacarle a la tienda 30K. Si el negocio no marcha en los próximos tres años, tendréis que cerrarlo, y esos 30K euros habrán acabado en saco roto (más bien en el saco del anterior dueño).
> No es justo que consideres el pago de ese préstamo como una inversión, ni mucho menos un beneficio. No lo es en absoluto. Ahí te haces trampas al solitario.
> Lo de "comprar un beneficio" es un perversión del lenguaje que no se le ocurriría ni a Pedro Sánchez.
> 
> ...



No sé si de cara a una jubilación se sacarían 30 mil, 20 mil o 40 mil, es una inversión como quien compra acciones confiando en el futuro y sin saber que va a pasar con el precio de la acción y con los beneficios futuros de la empresa. Porque estima o cree o confía en que va a funcionar.

El motivo de la exclusividad no es garantizarse un margen mejor que el resto de competidores. El motivo es muy sencillo, garantizarse unas cantidades vendidas con el mismo margen normal del mercado, cantidades que no van a vender sus competidores en nuestra tienda. En particular, la misma cantidad que nosotros vendamos, ni más ni menos.


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No sé si de cara a una jubilación se sacarían 30 mil, 20 mil o 40 mil, es una inversión como quien compra acciones confiando en el futuro y sin saber que va a pasar con el precio de la acción y con los beneficios futuros de la empresa. Porque estima o cree o confía en que va a funcionar.
> 
> El motivo de la exclusividad no es garantizarse un margen mejor que el resto de competidores. El motivo es muy sencillo, garantizarse unas cantidades vendidas con el mismo margen normal del mercado, cantidades que no van a vender sus competidores en nuestra tienda. En particular, la misma cantidad que nosotros vendamos, ni más ni menos.



Bien, pero no hay ninguna razón por la que tenga que garantizarse nada a tu costa. Que compita en condiciones de mercado con el resto de proveedores. Si sus precios, sus productos y su servicio son buenos, ¿por qué iba a temer que te buscaras a otro proveedor?
Además, ¿qué ganas tu de ello? ¡Si encima le has pagado tú por algo por lo que debía de pagar él!
Y esto nos lleva pregunta original: ¿en base a qué le has pagado los 30 K euros?

De nuevo, volvamos a verlo todo desde una nueva perspectiva. No pensemos en el motivo o el fin de la exclusividad, porque es evidente que no te va a revelar sus verdaderas intenciones, sino en las ventajas posibles que esa exclusividad le trae el proveedor: la más sangrante, que en un momento dado, sea por la inflación, sea para irse de vacaciones, suba el precio de la fruta, de modo que tú, para seguir vendiendo -y el sabe que tú debes seguir vendiendo como sea, porque le debes 30.000 euros-, tengas que reducir el margen de beneficio, aunque sea un 5%.

Y ya hemos analizado en otros mensajes que un 5 o 10% más o menos de margen es una verdadera fortuna para los números en los que nos movemos.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Bien, pero no hay ninguna razón por la que tenga que garantizarse nada a tu costa. Que compita en condiciones de mercado con el resto de proveedores. Si sus precios, sus productos y su servicio son buenos, ¿por qué iba a temer que te buscaras a otro proveedor?
> Además, ¿qué ganas tu de ello? ¡Si encima le has pagado tú por algo por lo que debía de pagar él!
> Y esto nos lleva pregunta original: ¿en base a qué le has pagado los 30 K euros?
> 
> ...



Yo estimo que reducimos casi a cero las probabilidades de fracaso pagando ese peaje una sola vez en lugar de probar suerte con un nuevo establecimiento. Además estimo que perderíamos más con un nuevo establecimiento donde no llegaríamos a 10 mil de venta mensual en los primeros dos años y se nos pudriria mucha fruta para poder ofrecer variedad hasta consolidarnos.

Trabajar en exclusiva me aporta tener las mercancías en la puerta sin gastos de envío y con las cantidades que deseemos pedir.

Cuando nos suben precios inmediatamente pedimos menos cantidad de tal cosa o la otra, el margen que ponemos al precio siempre lo respetamos. Bajar nuestro margen si seguir pidiendo muchas cantidades si sería engañarnos a nosotros mismos. Eso mantiene a raya los precios mayoristas, saben que si suben precio venden menos como cualquier otro competidor.


Pueden subirnos el precio? Si, está en su mano

Podemos pedir menos cantidad? Si está en nuestra mano

Pueden perder dinero subiendo sus precios? Si, claro que sí, ellos se deben a lo que paguen los clientes, como nosotros.


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo estimo que reducimos casi a cero las probabilidades de fracaso pagando ese peaje una sola vez en lugar de probar suerte con un nuevo establecimiento. Además estimo que perderíamos más con un nuevo establecimiento donde no llegaríamos a 10 mil de venta mensual en los primeros dos años y se nos pudriria mucha fruta para poder ofrecer variedad hasta consolidarnos.
> 
> Trabajar en exclusiva me aporta tener las mercancías en la puerta sin gastos de envío y con las cantidades que deseemos pedir.
> 
> ...



Si las probabilidades se han reducido a cero, lo veremos durante este año. Si el negocio sale adelante, te llevarás el maletín de este reality. Pero que se hayan reducido a cero, eso no lo sabemos aún. Muchos apuestan a que no es así. Pero bueno, el tiempo dirá.
Con todo, ¿por qué no 20 K o 40 K? ¿Por qué 30 K?

Trabajar en exclusiva no te aporta nada de eso. Las mercancías sin gastos de envío y en cantidades que deseáis pedir seguro que os lo ofrecen muchos otros proveedores. Eso no te lo compro, Javiwell.
Yo, la verdad, no veo que ganéis nada con esa exclusividad.

No entiendo tampoco que pidáis más o menos de tal o cual cosa si os suben los precios. Si al día se venden 1.000 manzanas, ¿por qué pedir menos? Lo normal sería sigáis pidiendo 1.000 manzanas, aunque el margen que le saquéis sea menor.
Cuando el proveedor os sube el precio de las manzanas, como propietario de tu negocio, la estrategia normal que deberías seguir es buscar otro proveedor que te las venda por menos precio, de modo que tú puedas seguir sacándole beneficio en tu tienda. 
Lo veo absurdo. Si el proveedor sube los precios y tú pides menos cantidad, tú también sales perdiendo, porque vas a ganar el mismo dinero o menos y porque si un cliente que quiere manzanas no las encuentra en tu tienda porque te has quedado corto en el pedido, se irá a otra frutería.

Atento a lo que has dicho "*saben que si suben precio venden menos como cualquier otro competidor*". Pero el caso es que tu proveedor no tiene competidores. Te tiene a ti, a sabiendas de que tienes que sacarle dinero a la tienda sí o sí. Si te da por comprarle menos porque te ha subido el precio, él dirá: "Allá tú. Tú veras cómo me devuelves los 30.000 euros". Es un win-win para él.

Tus clientes, a diferencia de ti mismo, pueden elegir ir a otra frutería si tú subes los precios, mientras que tú seguirás atado al proveedor. El único modo de retener a tu clientela sería reduciendo el margen. Comprar menos no es una opción, porque, a la que el cliente vea que te has quedado sin producto una o dos veces, no se molestará en volver a tu frutería.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Ene 2022)

Este tío saca de quicio a cualquiera. Es imbécil perdido.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El motivo de la exclusividad no es garantizarse un margen mejor que el resto de competidores.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Si las probabilidades se han reducido a cero, lo veremos durante este año. Si el negocio sale adelante, te llevarás el maletín de este reality. Pero que se hayan reducido a cero, eso no lo sabemos aún. Muchos apuestan a que no es así. Pero bueno, el tiempo dirá.
> Con todo, ¿por qué no 20 K o 40 K? ¿Por qué 30 K?
> 
> Trabajar en exclusiva no te aporta nada de eso. Las mercancías sin gastos de envío y en cantidades que deseáis pedir seguro que os lo ofrecen muchos otros proveedores. Eso no te lo compro, Javiwell.
> ...



Partes de una base equivocada...

TÚ NO HAS MIRADO A LOS OJOS AL PROVEEDOR!


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Partes de una base equivocada...
> 
> TÚ NO HAS MIRADO A LOS OJOS AL PROVEEDOR!



Suena a broma, pero es que ahí está la clave de todo el asunto.

Javiwell se ha embarcado en un negocio sobre la confianza que ha depositado en el anterior dueño, y nada más.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Si las probabilidades se han reducido a cero, lo veremos durante este año. Si el negocio sale adelante, te llevarás el maletín de este reality. Pero que se hayan reducido a cero, eso no lo sabemos aún. Muchos apuestan a que no es así. Pero bueno, el tiempo dirá.
> Con todo, ¿por qué no 20 K o 40 K? ¿Por qué 30 K?
> 
> Trabajar en exclusiva no te aporta nada de eso. Las mercancías sin gastos de envío y en cantidades que deseáis pedir seguro que os lo ofrecen muchos otros proveedores. Eso no te lo compro, Javiwell.
> ...



30 mil es porque los dos estuvimos de acuerdo en esa cifra, no porque conozcamos los flujos futuros de caja descontados por el interés real de cada año.

Si tú vendes normalmente 1000 manzanas a 70 céntimos el kg, no tienes por qué vender 1000 manzanas a 90 céntimos el kg. La experiencia con precios que oscilan nos hace saber intuir aproximadamente las cantidades que vamos a vender en función del precio. Si sube la coliflor esta semana y se pone a 4,80 sabemos que no debemos pedir 20 coliflores porque se nos van a pudrir, habrá que pedir, me lo invento, 10 coliflores, porque muchos van a preferir brócoli esa semana.

Cuando recibimos los precios pedimos en función de lo que creemos que vamos a vender, no es que pidamos poco para castigar a nadie. Y cuando bajan las cosas pedimos más.

Nuestro mayorista, aunque trabaje en exclusiva con nosotros para nuestra tienda sabe que tiene 6 puntos de venta compitiendo al lado de la nuestra a los que les surten otros proveedores con sus respectivos acuerdos. Eso es lo que garantiza que el mayorista ponga un margen normal a sus precios, no la solidaridad. Claro que tiene competidores.

De momento la operación está siendo exitosa en comparación con un smi. En comparación con haber abierto desde 0 nunca lo sabremos.


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 30 mil es porque los dos estuvimos de acuerdo en esa cifra, no porque conozcamos los flujos futuros de caja descontados por el interés real de cada año.
> 
> Si tú vendes normalmente 1000 manzanas a 70 céntimos el kg, no tienes por qué vender 1000 manzanas a 90 céntimos el kg. La experiencia con precios que oscilan nos hace saber intuir aproximadamente las cantidades que vamos a vender en función del precio. Si sube la coliflor esta semana y se pone a 4,80 sabemos que no debemos pedir 20 coliflores porque se nos van a pudrir, habrá que pedir, me lo invento, 10 coliflores, porque muchos van a preferir brócoli esa semana.
> 
> ...




Bien, pero hablas como si tú estuvieras en el mercado, pero tienes un pie fuera del mercado.

*"Cuando recibimos los precios...*". No, cuando el proveedor te da la lista de precios.
*"Y cuando bajan las cosas pedimos más". T*ampoco. El proveedor está en el mercado. Tú no. La exclusividad te ha expulsado del mercado. Para ti, los precios ni bajan ni suben. Tú podrás comprar más o menos, pero estás con un pie fuera del mercado.
"*Nuestro mayorista, aunque trabaje en exclusiva*". No. Vuestro mayorista,* porque* trabaja en exclusiva..., y de ahí los predicados que quieras. 

Observa. Como sabe que hay seis puntos de venta, se ha agenciado uno de los puntos de venta en exclusiva, enlosándote una deuda, de forma que tú, para pagar esa losa, te veas forzado, si la situación así lo pide, a reducir tu beneficio para pagarle a él.
Los únicos competidores que tiene él es en el mercado mayorista, no en el minorista, porque él ya no tiene ninguna tienda. En el mercado minorista, de hecho, él tiene un esclavo. Con eso, no tienen ni que molestarse en vender a otras fruterías.
¡No, espera, corrijo! Incluso podría venderles la fruta más barato que a ti, según las circunstancias.

Cuando compras una franquicia de McDonalds, sabes que nadie más que tú podrá vender productos de McDonalds a menos que cumpla los mismos requisitos que tú. Tu mayorista puede vender exactamente lo que te vende a ti a otra frutería de la acera de enfrente.

Claro, todo esto no significa que el mayorista esté abusando salvajemente de ti. No significa que esté tirándote del cuello de la correa, pero sí que te tiene la correa puesta. Él se ha garantizado unas ventas y unos beneficios, que calculo que ascienden a 100.000, durante los próximos 3 años por la cara.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Bien, pero hablas como si tú estuvieras en el mercado, pero tienes un pie fuera del mercado.
> 
> *"Cuando recibimos los precios...*". No, cuando el proveedor te da la lista de precios.
> *"Y cuando bajan las cosas pedimos más". T*ampoco. El proveedor está en el mercado. Tú no. La exclusividad te ha expulsado del mercado. Para ti, los precios ni bajan ni suben. Tú podrás comprar más o menos, pero estás con un pie fuera del mercado.
> ...



Según esa extraña teoría nuestro proveedor ha tenido la generosidad de dejarnos ganar más de 3000 euros en diciembre ya que se sentía espléndido por navidad.


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Según esa extraña teoría nuestro proveedor ha tenido la generosidad de dejarnos ganar más de 3000 euros en diciembre ya que se sentía espléndido por navidad.



En absoluto, porque tú no has ganado 3.000 euros en Diciembre. Te has hecho las trampas sajando noviembre con saña, según tus propias tablas.

Lo que pasa es que al anterior dueño no le interesaba mantener una frutería por 500 euros de beneficio mensuales, cifra tal vez en declive... En lugar de echar a tu mujer y la otra empleada, lo que le habría costado una pasta, le encasqueta la frutería a tu mujer y, además de liberarse de deudas, gana 30.000 euros.

¿Que estás contento con que tu mujer se gana un SMI y 500 euros de más? Pues estupendo. Allá vosotros y que dure.

Pero si la cuestión que os tiene tan empecinados es ganar más que el SMI, tu mujer podría haber estudiado perfectamente un curso higienista bucal, de forma casi gratuita, y haber encontrado un puesto de trabajo mejor en lugar de comprarse una frutería.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> En absoluto, porque tú no has ganado 3.000 euros en Diciembre. Te has hecho las trampas sajando noviembre con saña, según tus propias tablas.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que al anterior dueño no le interesaba mantener una frutería por 500 euros de beneficio mensuales, cifra tal vez en declive... En lugar de echar a tu mujer y la otra empleada, lo que le habría costado una pasta, le encasqueta la frutería a tu mujer y, además de liberarse de deudas, gana 30.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto hay mil alternativas para ganarse la vida. No vengo aquí a convencerte de que mi mujer es la que más gana.

Solo describo una forma de emprendimiento desde la experiencia personal por si a alguno le puede servir.

Conozco a muchísima gente que ha estudiado y se ha esforzado mucho más y no le está yendo mejor que a mi mujer. 

Conozco a varios abogados de carrera que tienen entre 40 y 50 años de edad y ganan 1.750 euros netos. Que merecen mucho más y están muchísimo mejor preparados pero todos quieren ser lo mismo y compiten de una forma entre ellos que no les hace llegar muy lejos económicamente. Y no cotizaban a la seguridad social mientras estudiaban ni ganaban un sueldo.


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por supuesto hay mil alternativas para ganarse la vida. No vengo aquí a convencerte de que mi mujer es la que más gana.
> 
> Solo describo una forma de emprendimiento desde la experiencia personal por si a alguno le puede servir.
> 
> ...



Que España es un estercolero laboral, lo sabemos todos. 

Y que tu mujer se haya cogido una frutería es una decisión que aplaudo, según he expresado en las primeras páginas de este hilo. 

Lo que para mí no tiene ningún sentido es la forma de llevar el negocio, donde tu mujer parece más bien una cajera con responsabilidades de encargada, pero que no tiene un control real sobre el mismo debido a la cadena de la exclusividad. Y todo por un aumento de sueldo de unos pocos cientos de euros, pero con una deuda de 30.000 euros y perdiendo los derechos del trabajador por cuenta ajena.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Que España es un estercolero laboral, lo sabemos todos.
> 
> Y que tu mujer se haya cogido una frutería es una decisión que aplaudo, según he expresado en las primeras páginas de este hilo.
> 
> Lo que para mí no tiene ningún sentido es la forma de llevar el negocio, donde tu mujer parece más bien una cajera con responsabilidades de encargada, pero que no tiene un control real sobre el mismo debido a la cadena de la exclusividad. Y todo por un aumento de sueldo de unos pocos cientos de euros, pero con una deuda de 30.000 euros y perdiendo los derechos del trabajador por cuenta ajena.



Respeto tus expectativas sobre las cifras futuras y seguiré reportando cifras a ver si tenía o no sentido la decisión


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Respeto tus expectativas sobre las cifras futuras y seguiré reportando cifras a ver si tenía o no sentido la decisión



Y yo espero que puedas darnos a todos en la boca con buenas cifras.
Pero aunque las cifras sean excelentes, detalles como la exclusividad seguirán siendo un error que has cometido, que no sé por qué te resistes en obviar.


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

No te lo tomes tan a pecho, que aún no estamos en un plató de Telecinco. 

Tampoco te olvides de que al pobre hombre aquí se le ha puesto a parir por estar casado con una peruana, que le va a caer una viogen, y hasta se han dicho barbaridades de su hijo.

Con todo, el objetivo de Javiwell es ganar el SMI +1. Para él ese ese el triunfo, aunque facture más que Inditex. Aún no sabemos si su empresa, en este sentido, tendrá éxito, y me temo que tú tampoco por más tablas de Excel que hagas.


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

No, mira, yo no me conformo, el que se conforma es Javiwell, según ha insistido en numerosas ocasiones.

Que la frutería pinta muy negro, ya lo sabemos todos. Y no porque el negocio sea malo en sí, sino porque se está dejando tangar por todas partes.

Y que la frutería de Javiwell no es tampoco Inditex, y que no es lo mismo una máquina expendedora, un kiosko, un negocio familiar y la Apple, esto también tendrías que tenerlo algunos en cuenta.

Paquita la verdulera lleva abierto 30 años sin hacer tablas de Excel.


----------



## Rogh (17 Ene 2022)

[QUOTE="javiwell, post: 38723864, me

Creo que es mejor mantener horario amplio para no perder clientes que a veces vienen por la mañana y a veces por la tarde dependiendo de cuando les apetezca a ellos ir. Aunque no discuto que a lo mejor podría funcionar la fórmula de solo por las mañanas y solo una persona.
[/QUOTE]


Buenos días...
Una más que está pendiente del hilo jeje. 
Lo crujiréis a comentarios, pero aquí todo el mundo está pendiente de los números de Javito cada vez que acaba el mes jaja. 
La frutería donde compro, abría mañana y tarde. Un año, a mediados de Mayo empezó a decirle a la clientela que en verano iba a tener horario intensivo y así poder ir a la playa y tal. La gran mayoría de sus clientes (señoras mayores, jubilados, etc) se acostumbraron a ir x la mañana. 
Cuando llegó septiembre y la gente volvió a sus trabajos, decidió seguir así todo el mes. Y final de mes se puso a hacer números. Deciros que desde entonces solo abre x las mañanas (hasta las 15:30/16h). 

Por otro lado, el marido, que era funcionario, cuando salía de su trabajo se puso a hacer algún que otro pedido a domicilio (de 15 a 16h normalmente) . A mí ya me ha ganado x eso. Le hago el pedido semanal x watshapp y me lo traen a casa. Sólo x la comodidad yo no cambio de frutería. 

Yo creo que podrías plantearlo dejando a la niña en el aula matinal y comedor y prescindiendo de la empleada. 

Un saludo


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

Por quien esa. Todos lo estafaron, pero él solo se arruinó.

Mira, creo que el negocio saldrá adelante porque Javiwell es la gallina de los huevos de oro de la mujer, el palillero proveedor, el casero, la empleada y todo un universo o ecosistema de personajes sórdidos que le están chupando la sangre sin ninguna necesidad de doblar el lomo.

A nadie le interesa matarlo.

De aquí a dos meses, cuando lo vea agonizar, el proveedor le dejará pagar en cuatro o cinco años, en lugar de tres, el crédito, y Javiwell nos venderá la bajada de la cuota como un éxito.
Y uno de estos días le entrará a robarle un mena, lo denunciará al seguro para que le reparé los vidrios y lo contará contará como beneficios.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Rogh dijo:


> Buenos días...
> Una más que está pendiente del hilo jeje.
> Lo crujiréis a comentarios, pero aquí todo el mundo está pendiente de los números de Javito cada vez que acaba el mes jaja.
> La frutería donde compro, abría mañana y tarde. Un año, a mediados de Mayo empezó a decirle a la clientela que en verano iba a tener horario intensivo y así poder ir a la playa y tal. La gran mayoría de sus clientes (señoras mayores, jubilados, etc) se acostumbraron a ir x la mañana.
> ...



Interesante experiencia, seguro que nuestra frutería funciona con una sola persona y abriendo por las mañanas solo. 

Pero podemos llevar un estilo de vida similar con una persona contratada y abriendo mañanas y tardes. 

No puedo poner la mano en el fuego pero creo que nos irá mejor como estamos ahora de horarios.

No descarto hacer la prueba de cerrar por las tardes en agosto y tomar nota de los números.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> En absoluto, porque tú no has ganado 3.000 euros en Diciembre. Te has hecho las trampas sajando noviembre con saña, según tus propias tablas.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que al anterior dueño no le interesaba mantener una frutería por 500 euros de beneficio mensuales, cifra tal vez en declive... En lugar de echar a tu mujer y la otra empleada, lo que le habría costado una pasta, le encasqueta la frutería a tu mujer y, además de liberarse de deudas, gana 30.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Y cuanto te crees tú que cobra una higienista? Te crees que trabajan jornada completa semanal? Higienista dental es de las profesiones más maltratadas que existen y con nula posibilidad de mejora profesional. Poco más allá de cobrar poco más que la nueva asistiendo al dentista en implantes.
Y luego abusan de las crías que salen de las academias y módulos, se aprovechan de estas y mandan a la calle a las veteranas


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

A ver si encuentras algún anuncio de local de unos 80 metros a pie de calle, sin escalones en la entrada. En alguna ciudad por 550 euros.


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Y cuanto te crees tú que cobra una higienista? Te crees que trabajan jornada completa semanal? Higienista dental es de las profesiones más maltratadas que existen y con nula posibilidad de mejora profesional. Poco más allá de cobrar poco más que la nueva asistiendo al dentista en implantes.
> Y luego abusan de las crías que salen de las academias y módulos, se aprovechan de estas y mandan a la calle a las veteranas



Bueno, pues lo que se quiera. Si el objetivo es batir el SMI, hay muchas opciones.

Cómo están los ánimos...


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver si encuentras algún anuncio de local de unos 80 metros a pie de calle, sin escalones en la entrada. En alguna ciudad por 550 euros.



No es solo eso, Javiwell.

La cuestión es que un día te dicen que el alquiler es X, y el otro que tienes X + Y.

Un día te dicen que la caja media es X, y al otro te das cuenta de que es X - Y.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> No, mira, yo no me conformo, el que se conforma es Javiwell, según ha insistido en numerosas ocasiones.
> 
> Que la frutería pinta muy negro, ya lo sabemos todos. Y no porque el negocio sea malo en sí, sino porque se está dejando tangar por todas partes.
> 
> ...



@Scire si me hablas con respeto a mi, te van a insultar a ti 

Se trata de que hagas piña con economista y opines lo mismo que el, sino te dirá que eres tonto.


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> @Scire si me hablas con respeto a mi, te van a insultar a ti
> 
> Se trata de que hagas piña con economista y opines lo mismo que el, sino te dirá que eres tonto.



Es la tónica de este foro.

Yo solo espero que tu frutería dure mucho, e incluso que abras más, solo para que este hilo siga abierta.

Eso sí, tienes que empezar a añadir nuevos personajes a la historia para darle nueva vida al hilo.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Bien pues si piensas que alquilando alguno de esos y pagando por supuesto una cámara de frío, vas a facturar 17 mil euros en un mes pues adelante, a lo mejor funciona


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (17 Ene 2022)

Oye Javito a todo esto cuánto llevas con tu mujer? Has valorado sinceramente posible tangazo y que tu padre pierda los 10K? Nunca ha salido el tema y siempre hay que ponerse en lo peor


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bien pues si piensas que alquilando alguno de esos y pagando por supuesto una cámara de frío, vas a facturar 17 mil euros en un mes pues adelante, a lo mejor funciona



Eres cerrado, ¿eh?

Has dicho que por menos de 800 no hay locales como el tuyo, él te demuestra que sí, pero ahora sales con la historia de la cámara de frío.

Pareces un político.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (17 Ene 2022)

Tu hilo ya no tiene "el power" que tuvo alguna vez...


----------



## OBDC (17 Ene 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Tu hilo ya no tiene "el power" que tuvo alguna vez...



Ya está todo dicho. Solo lo salva meter personajes nuevos, como ya le dijeron.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Tu hilo ya no tiene "el power" que tuvo alguna vez...



Pues entra y danos carnaza


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya está todo dicho. Solo lo salva meter personajes nuevos, como ya le dijeron.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Conociendo a Javiwell, el día menos pensado nos dice que se reincorpora otra empleada que ha estado de baja.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Mi mujer gana 2.500 al mes, no 500. No importa el número de veces que repitas que gana 500 

Si vas a despachar tú solo 17 mil euros al mes en uno de esos locales es un negociazo


----------



## OBDC (17 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Conociendo a Javiwell, el día menos pensado nos dice que se reincorpora otra empleada que ha estado de baja.



El próximo personaje es el futuro hijo de la empleada, que ahora que está consolidada y segura se preñará seguro, porque tiene unos jefes empáticos y que te miran a los ojos.
Noticias para la primavera, que la sangre altera...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi mujer gana 2.500 al mes, no 500. No importa el número de veces que repitas que gana 500
> 
> Si vas a despachar tú solo 17 mil euros al mes en uno de esos locales es un negociazo



Todos te dicen que gana 500 pavos, el resto es salario. Hasta los que te pasan la lengua por el ojal. Así que creo que asumir la verdad es crítico para ti.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi mujer gana 2.500 al mes, no 500. No importa el número de veces que repitas que gana 500
> 
> Si vas a despachar tú solo 17 mil euros al mes en uno de esos locales es un negociazo



Tú no te das a partido, ¿eh?

Tu mujer está ganando un sueldo mínimo + 500 euros. ¿Por qué sigues contando el pago del crédito como beneficio de tu mujer, que es más que obvio que es una estafa? 

El beneficio de la tienda, que es lo importante, es 500 euros, pero, aunque siga todo así, como venga un gasto fuerte, el beneficio de la tienda automáticamente será -5000, comiéndose también el sueldo de tu mujer, que tendrá que hacer frente al pago con lo que se cree que es su sueldo.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Tú no te das a partido, ¿eh?
> 
> Tu mujer está ganando un sueldo mínimo + 500 euros. ¿Por qué sigues contando el pago del crédito como beneficio de tu mujer, que es más que obvio que es una estafa?
> 
> El beneficio de la tienda, que es lo importante, es 500 euros, pero, aunque siga todo así, como venga un gasto fuerte, el beneficio de la tienda automáticamente será -5000, comiéndose también el sueldo de tu mujer, que tendrá que hacer frente al pago con lo que se cree que es su sueldo.



Entoces cuando esten pagados los 30 mil pasaremos a ganar por fin 2.500???!!

Pero si eso es en nada, 2 años y 8 meses y aún encima ganamos 500 euros más que antes mientras esperamos ese tiempo!!

Gastos extraordinarios así que se me ocurran... Ah sí! que se rompa el equipo de frío, uf quizá me financien los 1000 euros del arreglo no se, tenemos 10.500 en la cuenta corriente de la frutería y tampoco quiero jugarmela mucho


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Entoces cuando esten pagados los 30 mil pasaremos a ganar por fin 2.500???!!
> 
> Pero si eso es en nada, 2 años y 8 meses y aún encima ganamos 500 euros más que antes mientras esperamos ese tiempo!!
> 
> Gastos extraordinarios así que se me ocurran... Ah sí! que se rompa el equipo de frío, uf quizá me financien los 1000 euros del arreglo no se, tenemos 10.500 en la cuenta corriente de la frutería y tampoco quiero jugarmela mucho



Dentro de 2 años y 8 meses, podrás empezar a hablar de 2.500 si quieres, pero ahora no.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Dentro de 2 años y 8 meses, podrás empezar a hablar de 2.500 si quieres, pero ahora no.



2.500 más la propiedad de un negocio enajenable por x euros


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

A lo mejor abres 14 horas y no vendes más de 5.000 es un dado que lanzas. Nosotros hemos pasado de lanzar ese dado.


Scire dijo:


> Eres cerrado, ¿eh?
> 
> Has dicho que por menos de 800 no hay locales como el tuyo, él te demuestra que sí, pero ahora sales con la historia de la cámara de frío.
> 
> Pareces un político.



No he dicho que no los haya he preguntado si podía buscar y lo ha encontrado.

No conozco las calles en las que están ni sé qué tal funciona una frutería en un pasadizo.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> @Scire si me hablas con respeto a mi, te van a insultar a ti
> 
> Se trata de que hagas piña con economista y opines lo mismo que el, sino te dirá que eres tonto.



Es que, creo, que él opina lo mismo que @Econonista y que tantos otros, que el negocio le rentaba 500€ de beneficio con 2 trabajadores y que gratis se lo hubiera quitado de enmedio, con 30.000 machacantes sobre la mesa ni hablamos.

Pero tú eres como el loco que va en contradirección, ya sabes ...


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Preferimos ganar 2.500 al mes explotando lo en el futuro


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bien pues si piensas que alquilando alguno de esos y pagando por supuesto una cámara de frío, vas a facturar 17 mil euros en un mes pues adelante, a lo mejor funciona



Si te lo crees tú que estás facturando 17.000€ por qué no se lo puede creer él?  

Que la calle esté mojada no significa que haya llovido.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Es que, creo, que él opina lo mismo que @Econonista y que tantos otros, que el negocio le rentaba 500€ de beneficio con 2 trabajadores y que gratis se lo hubiera quitado de enmedio, con 30.000 machacantes sobre la mesa ni hablamos.
> 
> Pero tú eres como el loco que va en contradirección, ya sabes ...



Por 20 mil no lo vendía, 500 al mes renta un piso que cuesta muchas más pasta


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por 20 mil no lo vendía, 500 al mes renta un piso que cuesta muchas más pasta



Mira, en eso tienes razón.


----------



## OBDC (17 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Mira, en eso tienes razón.



No comparto. Un piso es una inversión tangible, una cartera de clientes es un intangible que en 6 meses de mala gestión te cargas. Un piso, aunque se caiga por un terremoto sigues teniendo el % de valor del suelo y el pago del seguro por el valor de la construcción.
Dile a un seguro que te aseguren el riesgo de una cartera de clientes....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Scire (17 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No comparto. Un piso es una inversión tangible, una cartera de clientes es un intangible que en 6 meses de mala gestión te cargas. Un piso, aunque se caiga por un terremoto sigues teniendo el % de valor del suelo y el pago del seguro por el valor de la construcción.
> Dile a un seguro que te aseguren el riesgo de una cartera de clientes....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Bueno, eso es verdad también.

Pero también depende de qué clase de negocio estamos hablando. El negocio de Javiwell, efectivamente, está muy verde aún como para hablar de 30K euros "de inversión", como se malicia él.

Pero también, si el negocio sigue abierto aun arrojando los mismos exiguos números, entonces sí que podrá decir que le sale más a cuenta quedárselo y ganar 500 antes que venderlo por 20 K.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por 20 mil no lo vendía, 500 al mes renta un piso que cuesta muchas más pasta



Quizás, solo quizás, el piso es un valor un poco mas seguro que "Frutas Paco" y tiene una revalorización mayor (ya que estamos en Burbuja que se note).


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Quizás, solo quizás, el piso es un valor un poco mas seguro que "Frutas Paco" y tiene una revalorización mayor (ya que estamos en Burbuja que se note).



Ya joder pero hay que meterle 150 mil euros para ganar 500 al mes en alquileres y con unos derechos de arrendador de mierda.

Con la frutería Paco a lo mejor ganas lo mismo invirtiendo el 15 por cien de lo que ibas a invertir en el piso.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Nosotros pagamos en 3 años los 30 mil y luego a rentar

En el caso del piso, esa cosa que se llama banco te tiene 30 años pagando intereses no sé si conoces la diferencia entre prestar y comprar. Tú compras el piso por 150 mil y el banco te presta mi amor, para que ganes 500 al mes y si es que te lo presta.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Ene 2022)

Cállate, que le retenía el IVA al casero.


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Tu que habrás estudiado teoría del valor y tendrás alguna idea quienes eran los marginalistas y los utilitaristas... No me puedo creer que pienses que el valor de un bien resida en su tangibilidad.

Todo un economista al que no se le puede vacilar con números diciendo estas cosas


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Y que estudiaste tan complejo si no es indiscreción


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Y coloca mucho?


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Albricias, eso sí que es complejo


----------



## sisar_vidal (17 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya está todo dicho. Solo lo salva meter personajes nuevos, como ya le dijeron.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



En breve Brayan, el primo de la peruchi, muy trabajador y ambicioso


----------



## OBDC (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Nosotros pagamos en 3 años los 30 mil y luego a rentar
> 
> En el caso del piso, esa cosa que se llama banco te tiene 30 años pagando intereses no sé si conoces la diferencia entre prestar y comprar. Tú compras el piso por 150 mil y el banco te presta mi amor, para que ganes 500 al mes y si es que te lo presta.



Sabes el gran gestor lo que es el "apalancamiento hipotecario" para rentar?
Con una inversión de 30k te compras un piso y lo que sacas de renta paga la hipoteca. Te haces con un capital sangrando arrendatarios que montan fruterías.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (17 Ene 2022)

Es que confunden ser contable con ser empresario. Se endiosan creyendo que una empresa se lleva desde los números porque los ven todos, pero no entienden el porqué se generan, y muchos menos cómo generarlos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (17 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> En breve Brayan, el primo de la peruchi, muy trabajador y ambicioso



De encargado o de amante de la muhé? 
Estoy tonto, lo más probable es que sea las dos cosas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> De encargado o de amante de la muhé?
> Estoy tonto, lo más probable es que sea las dos cosas.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Lo que sea pero en esta telenovela falta folleteo.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (17 Ene 2022)

Jamás una chorrada dio tanto juego


----------



## javiwell (17 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Jamás una chorrada dio tanto juego



Aquí se ha hablado de fresas, de arándanos, incluso de berzas, estamos tratando temas muy serios joder, muy serios


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aquí se ha hablado de fresas, de arándanos, incluso de berzas, estamos tratando temas muy serios joder, muy serios



Que no se te olviden las chirimoyas


----------



## leoper (17 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es que confunden ser contable con ser empresario. Se endiosan creyendo que una empresa se lleva desde los números porque los ven todos, pero no entienden el porqué se generan, y muchos menos cómo generarlos.



verdad como un templo


----------



## Rogh (17 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aquí se ha hablado de fresas, de arándanos, incluso de berzas, estamos tratando temas muy serios joder, muy serios
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Y de los huevos a chorrocientos euros la docena, no se olvide jeje


----------



## Lombroso (17 Ene 2022)

Apostaría mis genitales a que el 90% de los que "aconsejan" en este hilo no han emprendido ningún negocio en su vida. Saludos.


----------



## OBDC (17 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Apostaría mis genitales a que el 90% de los que "aconsejan" en este hilo no han emprendido ningún negocio en su vida. Saludos.



Para apostarlos hay que tenerlos.
Si los tuvieras sabrías de que se habla.







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Ene 2022)

Como se que a Javito le pone que le dedique canciones y para amenizar el hilo...


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Tengo una idea, podías currante un flyer con el Paint y me lo pasas por aquí, es demasiado complejo para mi


----------



## OBDC (18 Ene 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (18 Ene 2022)

Se vienen curvas y no de melones....









Escrivá pone en bandeja a Hacienda el fin de los módulos de los autónomos


Con casi ocho años de retraso pero mucho antes de lo que se perfilaba, Hacienda puede dar carpetazo al sistema de módulos de los autónomos en 2023. El




www.vozpopuli.com





Primera ostia gorda, solo salva los papeles tirar a la empleada y currar como lo que es; una autónoma no subvencionada.

Parece que la curva de ingresos de @Econonista se consolida como escenario futuro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## sisar_vidal (18 Ene 2022)

Bueno le comerá la polla mirándole a los ojos, ni en los mejores tiempos de lana rhoades HOYJA


----------



## Pirro (18 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En caso de impago el mayorista no puede ejercer ninguna acción contra mi patrimonio personal. Separación de bienes, hipoteca a mi nombre frutería a nombre de mi mujer.



Me sorprende que el comentario haya pasado por alto.

Tú animas a tu mujer, negocias en su nombre una deuda de 30K por trabajar en exclusiva con un empresario -esto sigue siendo muy absurdo si no hay una marca detrás- ves que los números no son los que deberían y “eh, yo estoy tranquilo porque el pufo no es pa’mi sino pa la parienta”.

Joder, eso ya sí que tiene mal karma. Ten cuidado, que en caso de fracaso económico tu mujer es inembargable en un importe bastante superior al SMI y puede acogerse a la Ley de Segunda Oportunidad, por lo que le perdonan las deudas. Y en esas, el incentivo para obtener un subsidio por víctima del heteropatriarcado puede ser muy poderoso.

Si vienen mal dadas la peor parte no será para la mujer migrante emprendedora, ni para el arrendador, ni para el tiburón de la fruta. El marrón moral es tuyo y el legal, probablemente también.


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (18 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Me sorprende que el comentario haya pasado por alto.
> 
> Tú animas a tu mujer, negocias en su nombre una deuda de 30K por trabajar en exclusiva con un empresario -esto sigue siendo muy absurdo si no hay una marca detrás- ves que los números no son los que deberían y “eh, yo estoy tranquilo porque el pufo no es pa’mi sino pa la parienta”.
> 
> ...



Creo que el padre de Javito aportó 10.000 que se la pelan bastante (a Javito, al padre no creo)


----------



## OBDC (18 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Creo que el padre de Javito aportó 10.000 que se la pelan bastante (a Javito, al padre no creo)



El padre pago el pase al futuro de la viogenizacion, so no lo hubiera hecho ya estaría en el calabozo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Ah! que tú puedes ir por los hilos intentando reírte de los demás pero los demás no se pueden reír de tí


----------



## leoper (18 Ene 2022)

Obviamente, lo que no quiere/en es trabajar

y así es chungo ganar pasta ( es muuuuucho más facil palmarla )


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Me sorprende que el comentario haya pasado por alto.
> 
> Tú animas a tu mujer, negocias en su nombre una deuda de 30K por trabajar en exclusiva con un empresario -esto sigue siendo muy absurdo si no hay una marca detrás- ves que los números no son los que deberían y “eh, yo estoy tranquilo porque el pufo no es pa’mi sino pa la parienta”.
> 
> ...



Yo no he obligado a nadie, he animado y he apoyado. Y no he cerrado yo el acuerdo por 30 mil, la última palabra la ha tenido mi mujer en todo esto.

Si emprender y arriesgar dinero supone reparos de tipo moral para ti pues no emprendas.


----------



## Pirro (18 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo no he obligado a nadie, he animado y he apoyado. Y no he cerrado yo el acuerdo por 30 mil, la última palabra la ha tenido mi mujer en todo esto.



Empiezas contando el proyecto como algo personal y a los pocos meses acabas jactándose de que si van mal las cosas saldrás indemne. El marrón para tu mujer, que tú sólo has “animado” y “apoyado” y movilizado todos los recursos posibles para que ella pueda realizar lo que cada vez se parece más a un MAL NEGOCIO.




> Si emprender y arriesgar dinero supone reparos de tipo moral para ti pues no emprendas.



Quién tiene moral, tiene reparos morales, sea empresario, currante o mediopensionista. Si para tí animar y apoyar a TU MUJER para asumir un negocio y una deuda no implica ninguna responsabilidad demuestras además de ciertas carencias morales, ser una nulidad calibrando riesgos. Si hay pufo y cierre no saldrás indemne. En esta vida todo tiene un coste, monetario o no monetario.


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Creo que el padre de Javito aportó 10.000 que se la pelan bastante (a Javito, al padre no creo)



Prestó sin intereses


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

No soy contable, fui auditor de cuentas hace bastante tiempo y trabajo en una aseguradora. Economista de carrera.


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Ahí tienes la tabla con los datos y saca 833 al mes del negocio.

En diciembre facturo más que en noviembre no sé por qué dices que cada vez factura menos


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Empiezas contando el proyecto como algo personal y a los pocos meses acabas jactándose de que si van mal las cosas saldrás indemne. El marrón para tu mujer, que tú sólo has “animado” y “apoyado” y movilizado todos los recursos posibles para que ella pueda realizar lo que cada vez se parece más a un MAL NEGOCIO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si le fuera mal, yo no me desentiendo, estoy detrás para apoyar económicamente en un cambio de profesión.

Cosa distinta es que la residencia familiar que pago yo, sea inembargable por deudas de mi mujer. De hecho es una decisión cargada de moralidad.


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Memoria selectiva


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Una cosa es que tenga que cerrar y yo pueda ayudarle a pagar la deuda que le quede voluntariamente. Cosa que no va a pasar.

Otra cosa bien distinta es que nos puedan embargar la casa para pagar la deuda.

Dicho esto el mayorista estaría dispuesto a recomprar la frutería por 30 mil euros si mi mujer decidiera por la razón que fuera (véase un cáncer) tirar la toalla y dejar de trabajar.


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Y tú cuánto cobras?


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Yo gano un poco más que mi mujer con la frutería ya pagada y tengo además unos derechos de antigüedad en la empresa que perdería si me voy por mi propio pie.

Además mi profesión tiene posibilidades de mejora salarial hasta la jubilación.

Además me gusta mi profesion


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Si facturamos 200 mil al año, el 55 por cien aproximadamente son los ingresos del mayorista con nuestra tienda, 110 mil euros.

De esos 110 mil el margen del mayorista es aproximadamente el 30 por cien que son 33.000 euros al año

Si nuestra frutería fuera el 10 por cien de sus ingresos, su margen anual por el total de su negocio andará por los 330.000 euros al año.

Ahora bien, el mayorista, con ese dinero tiene que pagar un puesto en el mercado central de frutas, tiene un camión y creo que son 6 trabajando en total, 3 de ellos participes de la SL y hermanos, los otros 3, mozos de almacén y camioneros.

Hay que considerar todos los gastos de personal, de luz de impuestos , de asesoria etc de su SL.


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

No te has enterado de nada. Margen bruto anual de 330 mil, no gastos de 330 mil

Pero como cojones va a ganar 30 mil al mes con nuestra frutería si nosotros estamos facturando 17 mil y metiendo un 30 por cien sobre ventas. Para ganar eso tendría que tener un árbol mágico en su cámara de frio que diera toda la variedad de frutas verduras y hortalizas del mundo a base de toneladas diarias y sin regarlo. Y aún así, nuestros pagos de albaranes diarios tendrían que multiplicarse por dos al entrar en su cuenta bancaria por arte de magia.


----------



## OBDC (18 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si facturamos 200 mil al año, el 55 por cien aproximadamente son los ingresos del mayorista con nuestra tienda, 110 mil euros.
> 
> De esos 110 mil el margen del mayorista es aproximadamente el 30 por cien que son 33.000 euros al año
> 
> ...



Si estás con un margen del 31, porque dices que el mayorista cobra el 55 de tus ingresos? Cobrará el 69, lo que unos 140k, al 50% (nadie menea mercancía perecedera con menor margen) se lleva 70k de beneficio por tu tienda.
Como no te va a dejar que te ganes 6k al año si encima le pagas 30k?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (18 Ene 2022)

Te quedas corto en los márgenes. Este no tiene firmada ninguna exclusiva con nadie, compra donde le hacen el precio que necesita.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Si nos vende 11 mil al mes de mercancía, el saca 3300 de margen con nuestra frutería, no de beneficio. Pero él es una persona jurídica participada por tres personas.

Además el tiene que pagar a 6 personas, tiene la amortización del camión tiene que pagar la concesión del puesto en el mercado.

Gana más claro que sí, pero porque tiene más capital invertido y más recursos humanos trabajando por cuenta ajena en una cadena de distribución que funciona después de décadas de trabajo abriendo y gestionando fruterías para culminar con un posicionamiento mayorista.


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Les va bien pero no son millonarios, calculo que cada hermano se embolsa unos 45 mil brutos año


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Ene 2022)

120.000


javiwell dijo:


> Si facturamos 200 mil al año, el 55 por cien aproximadamente son los ingresos del mayorista con nuestra tienda, 110 mil euros.
> 
> De esos 110 mil el margen del mayorista es aproximadamente el 30 por cien que son 33.000 euros al año
> 
> ...



Mira que llevaba tiempo pidiendo el dato, ya lo tenemos...

De la frutería el 55% de las compras son de fruta.


----------



## leoper (18 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Les va bien pero no son millonarios, calculo que cada hermano se embolsa unos 45 mil brutos año



de verdad hiciste economicas ?
ni de coña ganan eso...... del doble no le bajes ni un euro

un consejo, si quieres que tu muhé siga entretenida en la tienda, y además ir un poco mas suelto de pasta, dedicale un rato a la tienda ( en numeros digo ), porque la tendencia no es para ser optimista.....

Y no se a ti, pero a la mayoría nos jode trabajar por nada....imaginate trabajar para poner pasta....


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> 120.000
> 
> 
> Mira que llevaba tiempo pidiendo el dato, ya lo tenemos...
> ...



El mayorista nos vende frutas verduras hortalizas y frutos secos

No sé exactamente cuánta fruta y cuánta patata. En invierno más verdura y hortaliza y en verano más fruta


----------



## fuckencia (18 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Prestó sin intereses



una preguntina .


esos prestamos entre particulares , hacienda les mete mano ?
porque a mi me hicieron una donación, de la mitad de eso , y tuve que pagar impuestos.


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Una donación tributa

El importe nominal de un préstamo no tributa

Te mete mano si tratas de disfrazar de préstamo lo que en realidad es una donación.

Si hay préstamo debe haber también pagos de cuotas a favor del prestamista, debe haber un contrato de préstamo (se puede escribir el contrato en caso de que te lo pidan, no hay que escriturarlo a.nte notario como la donación).

Y debe existir una razón para el préstamo (comprar un coche, una entrada de una casa...). El préstamo tiene que ser lo que parece.

Tributarian los intereses del préstamo para el prestamista si los hubiera


----------



## OBDC (18 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que hay espacio para mayoristas, Javitos hay muchos más de los que imaginas....pero muchos más. Javitos son en potencia todos los curritos que tienen dos años de paro o menos y un finiquito y cuando van al SEPE les dicen que pueden cobrar todo el paro en una cuota única si se montan una "empresa".
Solo hay que tener el ojo entrenado. El mayorista aún es más listo, selecciona empleadas con aspiraciones y maridos que se creen "posicionaditos" y desarrollan su "cliente empleado" un par de años poniéndola de encargada y luego viene la frase magica:
"Voy a cerrar para no liarme" y "vendo el traspaso" es la segunda frase y la tercera es "si no vendo y tengo que cerrar te vas al paro".
Plato de sopa servido. Un puto crack cuando le sube de 20 a 30k el traspaso, no le muestra cuentas, no le paga el finiquito y le enchufa la exclusiva.
En mi opinión, si tuviera 35/40 tacos y supiera hacer pizzas o hamburguesas entraría en la lista Forbes antes de los 60.
Realmente este hilo es muy instructivo, pero no por la operación de Javito, sino por la operación del mayorista. Es el auténtico protagonista del hilo. Lástima no conocerlo para invitarlo a postear en modo anónimo. Las risas que se tiraría troleando a Javito porque lo troleó en la vida real. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Embeleduria (18 Ene 2022)

El día 3 es primer día laborable después de 2 (casi 3) festivos y aún quedaba Reyes.

Una vez pasadas las fiestas, las celebraciones y los convites, llega la cruda realidad de enero.


----------



## fuckencia (18 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Una donación tributa
> 
> El importe nominal de un préstamo no tributa
> 
> ...



y a tu padre le estais pagando cuotas ?
o según vayais juntando ??

y habéis hecho todo eso que dices , ssolo una transferencia ?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Ene 2022)

Para mi que no sólo es la peruchi la que se lleva existencias a casa a precio de coste.

Aunque por lo menos hemos descubierto por qué apenas había mermas en la frutería de javito.

Todo lo que no se vende o ya no tiene el aspecto adecuado para la venta la peruchi se lo lleva para casa

Porque 400€ de existencias a precio de coste son muchos kilos de fruta


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Ene 2022)

fuckencia dijo:


> y a tu padre le estais pagando cuotas ?
> o según vayais juntando ??
> 
> y habéis hecho todo eso que dices , ssolo una transferencia ?



Ese es el problema, que hacienda querrá ver que tanto al mayorista, como al suegro se le liquida parte de la deuda.

Si no queda reflejado, y se empiezan a aplicar amortizaciones fiscales, la paralela de hacienda va a acabar llegando


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

fuckencia dijo:


> y a tu padre le estais pagando cuotas ?
> o según vayais juntando ??
> 
> y habéis hecho todo eso que dices , ssolo una transferencia ?



Transferencia de mi padre a mi mujer de 10 mil euros. En el concepto de la transferencia reza: préstamo.

En 2022 mi mujer hará una transferencia simbólica A mi padre de 1000 euros en la que pondrá cuota prestamo. (No de 10 euros porque sino es una cosa rara para Hacienda).

El 2023 lo mismo y en 2024 pagará de golpe todo lo que quede.

Si en algún momento hacienda pidiera contrato de préstamo, redactariamos uno ad hoc y firmaríamos y listo


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Transferencia de mi padre a mi mujer de 10 mil euros. En el concepto de la transferencia reza: préstamo.
> 
> En 2022 mi mujer hará una transferencia simbólica A mi padre de 1000 euros en la que pondrá cuota prestamo. (No de 10 euros porque sino es una cosa rara para Hacienda).
> 
> ...



Desde luego el optimismo no se puede negar.


A todo esto... Los 10.000€ ya los tiene el mayorista en el bolsillo, no?


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (18 Ene 2022)

Un día javiwell tendrá estreñimiento, lo contará en el hilo y llenaréis 10 páginas más.


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Ene 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Un día javiwell tendrá estreñimiento, lo contará en el hilo y llenaréis 10 páginas más.



Estreñimiento no se, pero que ahora mismo no le cabe un pelo y tiene el culo bien apretado ya te digo que sí


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Desde luego el optimismo no se puede negar.
> 
> 
> A todo esto... Los 10.000€ ya los tiene el mayorista en el bolsillo, no?



Ya están en su bolsillo y la tienda a nombre de mi mujer


----------



## Embeleduria (18 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya están en su bolsillo y la tienda a nombre de mi mujer



Cómo si tener la tienda a nombre de la mujer implicara algo bueno

Cómo tu has dicho, has ido al ayuntamiento a decir que ahora la responsable, la sujeto pasivo, es tu mujer. Y con eso la hacienda local, autonómica y central, han tomado nota de a quién tienen que pasarle los recibos de tributos, tasas e impuestos.


----------



## javiwell (18 Ene 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Cómo si tener la tienda a nombre de la mujer implicara algo bueno
> 
> Cómo tu has dicho, has ido al ayuntamiento a decir que ahora la responsable, la sujeto pasivo, es tu mujer. Y con eso la hacienda local, autonómica y central, han tomado nota de a quién tienen que pasarle los recibos de tributos, tasas e impuestos.



Y los clientes han pasado a pagarle la pasta a ella.


----------



## Scire (19 Ene 2022)

Se me ha ocurrido una idea alocada a juzgar por las actitudes y el modo de pensar de Javiwell.
Voy a darle un giro antropológico al hilo.

Se me ha ocurrido, ni más ni menos, que Javiwell *es NEGRO*.
He aquí las razones, todas :

-Su forma de pensar es muy simple, por no decir que no la hay. No atiende a razonamientos lógicos, a deducciones del tipo:
X -> Y; X, por tanto Y. Cuando se le han planteado razonamientos de este tipo, simplemente ha salido por la tangente. Primero pensaba que lo hacía para escaquearse, pero ahora creo que realmente no es capaz de enlazar las ideas.
-No, no parece capaz de relacionar dos ideas. Es incapaz de abstraer. Si le dicen: "Tus ingresos han bajado de 900 a 700", él contesta: "Tu argumento es equivocado, porque en realidad ha bajado de 905 a 705. Punto para mí.
-Es incapaz de ir de lo particular a lo general. Esto se revela en ese aspergerismo que demuestra cuando le ponen un ejemplo ilustrativo (la persiana, por ejemplo). Lo toma todo en forma literal. No comprende la analogía.
-Pensamiento mágico. "Las cosas van a ir bien porque van a ir bien". No asocia el esfuerzo al resultado: "Mi mujer puede llevar los niños al cole", "Las empleadas se turnan, trabajan 3 días a la semana". Su concepto de economía es la ley de la selva: levantarse por la mañana, recoger los fruta del árbol y a disfrutar.
-Todo es colegueo, "qué pasa bro". Mírarse a los ojos lo llaman algunos. El negocio se guía por impulsos de confianza tribal. Colegueo con la empleada, con el proveedor... Todo muy tribal.
-Por todo esto, es muy fácil de tangar. En base a esta confianza y su poca capacidad de razonar, se lo cree todo.
-Indolencia y conformismo.
Ejemplos, su obsesión por el SMI +1 y a vivir la vida loca, con sus buenas paellas en Valencia.
Ese temple, esos nervios de acero tan propios de los negros, en incluso esa sorna, ese tono humorístico, que sacan los morenos en situaciones difíciles, aunque tengan una pistola apuntándoles en la frente. Parece que el futuro, que todo le resbale.
-Esto último, otro rasgo propio morenil: su concepción del tiempo no tripartita. Solo conciben el presente, el ahora. El concepto de futuro, luego el de ahorro, el de imprevisto, el de angustia, como que no lo contemplan -hecho, que por cierto, se refleja en el lenguaje negril de EE.UU., en su forma de no-conjugar los verbos-.

Los que conozcáis morenos sabréis de lo que hablo. 

Sí, creo que Javiwell es NEGRO. Eso o, en su defecto, tiene lo que en inglés llaman la Jungle Fever, que suelen ser blancos a los que les falta un hervor, que piensan como los negros, y acaban juntándose, en EE.UU. con negras, en España con panchis.


----------



## OBDC (19 Ene 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Un día javiwell tendrá estreñimiento, lo contará en el hilo y llenaréis 10 páginas más.



Sin embargo todos esperamos una diarrea más que estreñimiento.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (19 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Se me ha ocurrido una idea alocada a juzgar por las actitudes y el modo de pensar de Javiwell.
> Voy a darle un giro antropológico al hilo.
> 
> Se me ha ocurrido, ni más ni menos, que Javiwell *es NEGRO*.
> ...



Un estudio para publicar en SCIENCE, si señor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (19 Ene 2022)

Es adoptado?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Transferencia de mi padre a mi mujer de 10 mil euros. En el concepto de la transferencia reza: préstamo.
> 
> En 2022 mi mujer hará una transferencia simbólica A mi padre de 1000 euros en la que pondrá cuota prestamo. (No de 10 euros porque sino es una cosa rara para Hacienda).
> 
> ...



ir a la Hacienda autonomica y presentar un contrato de prestamo entre particulares es gratis y te evitas cualquier susto/sanción

Que ganas de hacer las cosas mal (peor )


----------



## OBDC (19 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> ir a la Hacienda autonomica y presentar un contrato de prestamo entre particulares es gratis y te evitas cualquier susto/sanción
> 
> Que ganas de hacer las cosas mal (peor )



Yo pense lo mismo, pero si el padre es gestor y no lo hizo es porque tiene "contactos" en Hacienda. Sino no se justifica.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (19 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo pense lo mismo, pero si el padre es gestor y no lo hizo es porque tiene "contactos" en Hacienda. Sino no se justifica.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Todo puede ser
una cosa es querer ahorrarse 5.000 euros en una licencia de obra si conoces a alguien en gestion de urbanismo y otra cuestión es una cosa que es gratis, jugartela a que la persona que conoces esté en las Bahamaas o de baja por el bicho

pero bueno, ua sabemos que le va la marcha, porque no se explica la dejadez absoluta que rodea el "negocio "


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

Antes mi mujer hacia cobros para una SL trabajando por cuenta ajena.

Ahora cobra y paga ella


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Antes mi mujer hacia cobros para una SL trabajando por cuenta ajena.
> 
> Ahora cobra y paga ella



Hacia cobros pero no sabía cuantos


----------



## cohynetes (19 Ene 2022)

Resumen de la ultima semana?


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (19 Ene 2022)

Hostia puta 108 paginas me cagon la birjen


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Transferencia de mi padre a mi mujer de 10 mil euros. En el concepto de la transferencia reza: préstamo.
> 
> En 2022 mi mujer hará una transferencia simbólica A mi padre de 1000 euros en la que pondrá cuota prestamo. (No de 10 euros porque sino es una cosa rara para Hacienda).
> 
> ...



Consejo offtopic (y sabes que, aunque te diga lo que pienso de forma clara, nunca voy a por el insulto): *NUNCA PRESTES DINERO A LA FAMILIA. Entre familiares/amigos o lo regalas o no lo das.*

¿Por qué? Porque si luego no lo pueden devolver piernes el dinero, y al amigo/familiar.

Yo he REGALADO dinero a familiares y amigos. Algunos me lo han devuelto, otros hasta me han dado "intereses", otros han entendido que es un regalo y se lo han quedado. Pero todos saben que si mañana yo necesito ayuda deberán ayudarme como les he ayudado yo, y lo hacen.

Por eso a los chinos les suele ir tan bien.

Y aprovecho para seguir agradeciendo que seas honesto y nos mantengas al tanto aunque casi todos, con mas o menos mala leche, te "demos caña" (en mi caso te cuento las verdades del barquero).

No debe ser muy agradable ir a un hilo donde el 95% de la gente te dice que lo has hecho mal, peor aún cuando ese 95% te lo pone con datos. Pero por otro lado quiero creer que vas a aprender un montón. A las malas, como nos pasa a mucho, pero vas a aprender.

Para mi la lección mas importante ha sido: *Nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas*, o adaptándolo a tu caso, *sigo sin tener la mas mínima idea de porqué hay que darle a un señor 30k y exclusividad cuando podrías con esos mismos 30k haber montado una frutería literalmente enfrente, con los conocimientos que tu mujer ya tiene, pudiendo comprar al mayorista que te saliera de los cojones, y sin la espada de Damocles de esa deuda.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

Joder Javi me va a tener que contratar como abogado.

Yo creo que facturar una mierda en Enero es normal. Por eso se llama "la cuesta de Enero". Me esperaría a mediados de año para empezar a mirar cuentas con mas detenimiento.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

La opinión de la mayoría no debe ser tu guía para emprender un negocio.

A mi, francamente que el 95 por cien piense distinto que yo, no me parece un razonamiento adecuado para pasar a pensar de otra manera. Quién razonare así, poco razonamiento hiciere


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Consejo offtopic (y sabes que, aunque te diga lo que pienso de forma clara, nunca voy a por el insulto): *NUNCA PRESTES DINERO A LA FAMILIA. Entre familiares/amigos o lo regalas o no lo das.*
> 
> ¿Por qué? Porque si luego no lo pueden devolver piernes el dinero, y al amigo/familiar.
> 
> ...



Bueno yo creo que no es lo mismo prestar de padre a hijo o a nuera que de hermano a hermano. Y tampoco es lo mismo para un coche que para unos estudios o que para un traspaso. Hay que tener en cuenta las circunstancias del familiar y el motivo por el que se presta o no se presta. Mi padre tiene patrimonio más que de sobra para prestar 10 mil no pone nada en juego.

El motivo del préstamo es ahorrarnos unos intereses bancarios


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La opinión de la mayoría no debe ser tu guía para emprender un negocio.
> 
> A mi, francamente que el 95 por cien piense distinto que yo, no me parece un razonamiento adecuado para pasar a pensar de otra manera. Quién razonare así, poco razonamiento haciere



Trampas al solitario pues depende de *quien *sea esa "mayoría".

Te pongo un ejemplo: Imagínate que vas a una conferencia en una universidad de económicas donde tienes a 10 ponientes, 9 de ellos son Warren Buffet, Jeff Bezos, etc...y el otro es un analfabeto que compra billetes de lotería. Si haces una pregunta, ¿harías caso a "la mayoría" de los ponientes, o a "la minoría"? Y ésto no quiere decir que el analfabeto resulte tener la mejor idea, pero por sentido común, y sobre todo por la experiencia demostrable de los ponientes, bien nos iría hacer caso a quienes saben.

No puedo hablar por los otros, pero tras filtrar los insultos y las bromas he leido argumentos bastante realistas. Ése 95% entre los que me encuentro *creo que tenemos razón, y no por ser mayoría, sino por el mérito del argumento*.

Si mañana yo (ya que por cierto tengo literalmente muertos de risa esos famosos 30k, y mas) abro una frutería frente a la tuya te garantizo 100% que en menos de un año tienes que cerrar. Todo lo que necesitaré hacer es poner todo un 5% mas barato que tú, incluso hacer un par de "loss leaders" y perderles dinero, que para cuando tú cierres ya normalizaré yo los precios. Éso es algo que cualquiera con nociones de económicas sabe, ha estudiado, y incluso ha ejecutado.

¿Y por qué haría esta maldad? Pues para demostrarte que has pagado 30k por algo que no es exclusivo, que cualquiera puede replicar, y encima haces un contrato de exclusividad basado en un supuesto buen rollito entre tú y el proveedor. Ése es, en mi humilde opinión, el centro del problema.

Siempre agradeceré que nos lleves de la mano por tus vicisitudes, y te defenderé donde pueda a tí como persona por el valor de haberlo hecho, pero aún no encuentro un argumento que me diga que tu idea es buena. De hecho, el hilo correcto debería haber sido "Mi mujer quiere comprarse una frutería, ¿cómo lo veis?". Me apuesto a que entonces no la habrías comprado.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

A mi los números me parecen buenos


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Trampas al solitario pues depende de *quien *sea esa "mayoría".
> 
> Te pongo un ejemplo: Imagínate que vas a una conferencia en una universidad de económicas donde tienes a 10 ponientes, 9 de ellos son Warren Buffet, Jeff Bezos, etc...y el otro es un analfabeto que compra billetes de lotería. Si haces una pregunta, ¿harías caso a "la mayoría" de los ponientes, o a "la minoría"? Y ésto no quiere decir que el analfabeto resulte tener la mejor idea, pero por sentido común, y sobre todo por la experiencia demostrable de los ponientes, bien nos iría hacer caso a quienes saben.
> 
> ...



Mi argumento es que estamos ganando más que antes a pesar de estar pagando el traspaso.

Que la propiedad del negocio tiene un valor y puede ser enajenable

Y que nuestros ingresos son muy estables y más que suficientes para pagar nuestros gastos y el traspaso.

No creo que escriba Warren buffet por aquí no Jeff Bezos con todos mis respetos. Y tampoco de caracterizaron ellos por actuar en base a lo que opinará la mayoría precisamente.

Si que creo que hay una tendencia generalizada a ser muy crítico cuando a otro le va bien, una tendencia a pensar que algo tiene que salir mal


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

Es que no tendría que lidiar con el mayorísta de Javiwell porque no estaría atado a ningún mayorista (gran error de javiwell). Además, tampoco me hace falta pues no es esa la estrategia.

En primer lugar, y ésto es una hipótesis personal mia, *creo que el mayorista de javiwell no gana dinero vendiéndole a él, sino con el negocio que ha hecho con él*. El mayorísta se ha sacado 30k "by the face" y encima contrato de exclusividad. Puede venderle mucho mas caro, o a precio de fábrica, o como le salga de la polla porque el dinero ya lo ha ganado. Y lo mejor: Si Javiwell consigue vender, él gana, y si Javiwell se va a la quiebra el mayorista puede abrir otra tienda, con otro Javiwell. El mayorista es el ganador.

En segundo lugar, hablamos de una frutería de barrio. Dudo que tendría volumen para apretar las tuercas al mayorista, pero seguramente podría enfrentar a diferentes mayoristas y/o comprar en diferentes sitios. Siempre habrá alguien que, sabiendo que puedo comprar a otro, prefiera ganar 10 céntimo a cero céntimos.

Y tercero, como he explicado, mi frutería sería mas ventajosa que la de Javiwell. Mi ligéramente abultada polla bancaria (+30k durmiendo en el banco no lo considero "bulto") me permite poder vender toda la fruta a pérdidas hasta reventarle el negocio y luego normalizar los precios. De hecho, seguramente me haría famoso por ello y podría vender mas, consiguiendo esos descuentos que al final harían que mi frutería fuera a beneficios. Pero mi ejemplo no iba orientado a reventar la frutería de Javiwell, sino a demostrar que su frutería no tiene ningun "edge" para justificar esos 30k de inversión inicial.

PS: ¿Preguntó Javiwell a los otros "minoristas exclusivos"? Estaría bien saber como les fue a otros. Es algo que yo haría, desde luego, y no al minorista que el mayorista escogiera, sino a uno que escogiera yo.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder Javi me va a tener que contratar como abogado.
> 
> Yo creo que facturar una mierda en Enero es normal. Por eso se llama "la cuesta de Enero". Me esperaría a mediados de año para empezar a mirar cuentas con mas detenimiento.



No es que esté facturando una mierda es que la media de la caja está por debajo del valor mínimo en los 3 años anteriores


javiwell dijo:


> Bueno yo creo que no es lo mismo prestar de padre a hijo o a nuera que de hermano a hermano. Y tampoco es lo mismo para un coche que para unos estudios o que para un traspaso. Hay que tener en cuenta las circunstancias del familiar y el motivo por el que se presta o no se presta. Mi padre tiene patrimonio más que de sobra para prestar 10 mil no pone nada en juego.
> 
> El motivo del préstamo es ahorrarnos unos intereses bancarios



Y no es lo mismo prestar 100 que 101 ni prestar 100 en billetes que 100 en monedas, ni prestarlo con la mano derecha o con la mano izquierda (es lo que tiene el dragón en el garaje que siempre hay una salida)


----------



## OBDC (19 Ene 2022)

Si pagaran por ser capaz de autoengañarse este sería millonario.
También te digo que su incapacidad de aceptar un error es lo que le impedirá aprender y también demuestra su ego que es del tamaño de Elon Musk (pero este puede tenerlo)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> *Mi argumento es que estamos ganando más que antes a pesar de estar pagando el traspaso.*
> 
> Que la propiedad del negocio tiene un valor y puede ser enajenable
> 
> ...



No puedes justificar "cash flow" con el "balance sheet" y separarlos. O si lo prefieres:

Antes de comprar la tienda tenías 0 euros (por decir algo). Ahora tienes -30k.

Ganas mas, pero a base de haber contraido una deuda. Sólo en el momento en el que hagas break-even con esa deuda podrás decir que ganas mas que antes.

Por otro lado, Ni Warren Buffett ni Jeff Bezos actuaban "en contra de la mayoría", porque la "mayoría" para ellos no eran opinadores sino compañeros de trabajo. En el caso de Warren Buffett tenía desde a Charlie Monger hasta una empresa con unos 100 empleados (si no me falla la memoria) dedicados a ayudarle con sus análisis. En el caso de Jeff Bezos (que venía de Wall Street) contó con inversores y "advisors" desde el principio.

Cierto es que la tendencia en España es criticar a quien le va bien, pero en éste caso a tí no te va bien pues ahora mismo tienes 30k menos que antes de comprar la frutería, y cuando llegue el verano hablamos de los números si quieres.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

Ah, te entiendo. No, con la facturación de una sola tienda no puedo poner a nadie contra las cuerdas. Además, mi exposición no iba contra el mayorista sino contra el negocio de Javiwell, para exponer la fragilidad de éste. De entrada, yo podría pelear con 30k mas que él. Como dices, podría incluso comprarle al mismo mayorista, e incluso reventarles a los dos y comprarle a otro mayorista. De hecho, lo que yo seguramente haría es darme un paseo por Murcia/Almería/Huelva/etc y ver si puedo comprar parte (aunque fuera un 5% de mi producto) diréctamente al productor.

La libertad de no tener deuda y no tener contrato de exclusividad permiten muchas situaciones ventajosas, que es lo que critico de la actuación de javiwell.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No puedes justificar "cash flow" con el "balance sheet" y separarlos. O si lo prefieres:
> 
> Antes de comprar la tienda tenías 0 euros (por decir algo). Ahora tienes -30k.
> 
> ...



Debes sumar nuestro saldo bancario actual de 10.400 y ya no es menos 30 mil


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No es que esté facturando una mierda es que la media de la caja está por debajo del valor mínimo en los 3 años anteriores



Y peor que va a ir con la crisis que viene. Soy yo y miro cada euro, imagínate a la charo o al pensionista que va a la frutería de barrio.



Mundocruel dijo:


> Y no es lo mismo prestar 100 que 101 ni prestar 100 en billetes que 100 en monedas, ni prestarlo con la mano derecha o con la mano izquierda (es lo que tiene el dragón en el garaje que siempre hay una salida)



Refranero español: Quien presta a un amigo pierde el dinero y el amigo.

En éstos casos las pérdidas (de relación con familiares, el stress de no poder pagar la deuda, etc...) son muchísimo mas altos que el dinero en si. Y si no, al tiempo.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Debes sumar nuestro saldo bancario actual de 10.400 y ya no es menos 30 mil



Saldo que una veces es salario, otras ganancias y las mas veces ambas a la vez.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Debes sumar nuestro saldo bancario actual de 10.400 y ya no es menos 30 mil



Ok. ¿Has calculado cuándo harás el break-even?

Quiero decir:
1. Toma la diferencia mensual entre lo que entraba en tu casa antes y ahora. Osea, la "mejor caja" menos el pago de autónomos, seguros, etc...
2. Divide lo que tienes que pagar entre esa diferencia.
3. Ése será el número de meses para que hagas break-even.

A todo eso deberás añadirle inflación y si te suben el precio del local, además de posibles arreglos y reformas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Saldo que una veces es salario, otras ganancias y las mas veces ambas a la vez.



Lo estas disfrutando, ¿eh piratón?

Me encantaría ver lo que tienes encima de tu mesa ahora mismo...pañuelos, algún gel lubricante...¿me equivoco mucho?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno yo creo que no es lo mismo prestar de padre a hijo o a nuera que de hermano a hermano. Y tampoco es lo mismo para un coche que para unos estudios o que para un traspaso. Hay que tener en cuenta las circunstancias del familiar y el motivo por el que se presta o no se presta. Mi padre tiene patrimonio más que de sobra para prestar 10 mil no pone nada en juego.
> 
> El motivo del préstamo es ahorrarnos unos intereses bancarios



Si tu padre tiene ese patrimonio y no pone nada en juego, ¿por qué no le ha regalado el dinero? ¿por qué blandir esa espada de Damocles?

Te lo digo porque yo he regalado dinero y siempre lo he dejado bien claro: "Ésto es un regalo, no un préstamo" precisamente para no añadir ese tipo de presión.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo estas disfrutando, ¿eh piratón?
> 
> Me encantaría ver lo que tienes encima de tu mesa ahora mismo...pañuelos, algún gel lubricante...¿me equivoco mucho?



Si me tengo que pajear con lo que tengo encima de la mesa me hago polvo la verga.

Placas electrónicas, soldadores varios, WD-40 si tengo a mano podría ayudar


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Si me tengo que pajear con lo que tengo encima de la mesa me hago polvo la verga.
> 
> Placas electrónicas, soldadores varios, WD-40 si tengo a mano podría ayudar



Mientras no te pongas gel de soldar (solder paste), que con la fricción igual se te queda pegado a la polla. Joder, me suele solo de pensarlo.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si tu padre tiene ese patrimonio y no pone nada en juego, ¿por qué no le ha regalado el dinero? ¿por qué blandir esa espada de Damocles?
> 
> Te lo digo porque yo he regalado dinero y siempre lo he dejado bien claro: "Ésto es un regalo, no un préstamo" precisamente para no añadir ese tipo de presión.



La donación tributa

Y mi padre no regala dinero a sus nueras, se lo presta si hay una razón


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La donación tributa
> 
> Y mi padre no regala dinero a sus nueras, se lo presta si hay una razón



Offtopic, pero vaya familia mas feliz os gastais.

Lo dicho: Los chinos os llevan bastante ventaja.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ok. ¿Has calculado cuándo harás el break-even?
> 
> Quiero decir:
> 1. Toma la diferencia mensual entre lo que entraba en tu casa antes y ahora. Osea, la "mejor caja" menos el pago de autónomos, seguros, etc...
> ...



Tomando la media del trimestre, los 2.500 y considerando la evolución de la cuota de autónomo hasta 280 euros son 25 meses


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tomando la media del trimestre, los 2.500 y considerando la evolución de la cuota de autónomo hasta 280 euros son 25 meses



Gracias por la nota.

Si pudieramos tomar todo lo demás al vacio no me parece tan mal. El problema es, aparte de lo del vacío, que sigo sin ver el motivo de dar 30k por una frutería cuando podías haber montado una con tu cuenta, sobre todo si tu mujer ya sabe del negocio.


----------



## OBDC (19 Ene 2022)

Javitos Power!!
Ya está por venderle la frutería al inversionista más listo de Burbuja.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias por la nota.
> 
> Si pudieramos tomar todo lo demás al vacio no me parece tan mal. El problema es, aparte de lo del vacío, que sigo sin ver el motivo de dar 30k por una frutería cuando podías haber montado una con tu cuenta, sobre todo si tu mujer ya sabe del negocio.



Razones

1 Mi mujer ya tenía trato personal con los clientes. Muchos vuelven porque quieren que les atienda ella.

2 Mi mujer ya tenía trato con todos los proveedores

3 En esta frutería siempre había cola mientras que observamos otras que tienen menos clientela. Lo clientes ya tienen una costumbre de acudir ahí a comprar, costumbre que no hay que crear ex-nihilo.

4 La marca es conocida en la zona tras décadas con varias fruterías y queríamos mantenerla. Hay clientes que solo compran de esa marca de fruterías, lo sabemos porque van a una de las tiendas de la cadena o a la otra en diferentes puntos geográficos pero siempre a esas tiendas.

5 La empleada ya trabajaba con ella, se llevan muy bien, han buen equipo.

6 El negocio está debajo de casa, es como tener una despensa y un trastero casi debajo de tu casa a pie de calle


----------



## Scire (19 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Saldo que una veces es salario, otras ganancias y las mas veces ambas a la vez.



Claro que sí.

Javiwell gana por partida doble: gana un salario y a la vez tiene beneficios. Todo el uno, según le dé el aire.


----------



## Scire (19 Ene 2022)

So, que hace ya varias páginas que me he apeado del bando Javiwellil.

En este momento solo creo en el negocio de Javiwell moralmente, no racionalmente.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Claro que sí.
> 
> Javiwell gana por partida doble: gana un salario y a la vez tiene beneficios. Todo el uno, según le dé el aire.



No son salario en ningún caso

Son en todo caso rendimientos de las actividades económicas. Que luego se gasten o se ahorren no cambia su procedencia


----------



## Scire (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No son salario en ningún caso
> 
> Son en todo caso rendimientos de las actividades económicas. Que luego se gasten o se ahorren no cambia su procedencia



Ya, pero tu mujer no es un ente etéreo, sino que come y se viste.

Esos 10.000 euros ha logrado ahorrarlos porque tú pagas el alquiler y todo lo demás. Ella saca 500 euros mensuales para el café con las amigas, a las que vende su éxito empresarial... Con un paganini al lado, cualquiera se cree rico con 1.500 euros de sueldo, prestos para gozar la vida


----------



## fuckencia (19 Ene 2022)

Hola .
-Vengo a decir que compraria la teoria de que es negro ,si no fuera porque el padre tiene estudios y dineros.
-y que ya me ha quedado todo claro : 10 mil euros para el padre no son nada....este hombre esta torando con polvora del rey ,jugando a lo tenderos con pasta ajena 

Si algo va mal ,sabe que nunca le va a faltar nada ,porque esta papi 


O eso ,o le falta una patatina pal kilo o es un troll que ni perroflauta cuando se murio y resucito


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

fuckencia dijo:


> Hola .
> -Vengo a decir que compraria la teoria de que es negro ,si no fuera porque el padre tiene estudios y dineros.
> -y que ya me ha quedado todo claro : 10 mil euros para el padre no son nada....este hombre esta torando con polvora del rey ,jugando a lo tenderos con pasta ajena
> 
> ...



Si en 4 meses ya tenemos 10 mil ahorrado con lo que está dando el negocio. 

Empezamos a tirar con nuestra pólvora en poco tiempo.

Que mi mujer gaste poco es bueno, muy bueno, sabe que primero debe atender sus deudas.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si en 4 meses ya tenemos 10 mil ahorrado con lo que está dando el negocio.
> 
> Empezamos a tirar con nuestra pólvora en poco tiempo.
> 
> Que mi mujer gaste poco es bueno, muy bueno, sabe que primero debe atender sus deudas.



Ay, señor, que cruz de hombre!

Podría usted iluminarnos sobre que COJONES hacía su mujer anteriormente con su SMI, porque ahorrarlo (como hace ahora) parece que no puesto que no tenía ni CERO para poner para el traspaso.

Si la respuesta es que se lo gastaba en llámalo X porque X ha dejado de ser un gasto¿?


----------



## OBDC (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si en 4 meses ya tenemos 10 mil ahorrado con lo que está dando el negocio.
> 
> Empezamos a tirar con nuestra pólvora en poco tiempo.
> 
> Que mi mujer gaste poco es bueno, muy bueno, sabe que primero debe atender sus deudas.



Ya tenemos o tiene?
Las deudas son de tu mujer y los ahorros de ambos?
La verdad, eres un vividor.
Si vivieras en los años 50 tendrías dos o tres familias y a las mujeres trabajando para Javito, el musulmán.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Ya, pero tu mujer no es un ente etéreo, sino que come y se viste.
> 
> Esos 10.000 euros ha logrado ahorrarlos porque tú pagas el alquiler y todo lo demás. Ella saca 500 euros mensuales para el café con las amigas, a las que vende su éxito empresarial... Con un paganini al lado, cualquiera se cree rico con 1.500 euros de sueldo, prestos para gozar la vida



Bueno ella ahora es la paganini de la comida

Yo al ganar bastante más que ella venía siendo paganini si pero esta operación va a compensar la balanza a medio plazo y yo ya no tendré que ser tan paganini.

No me casé por dinero


----------



## OBDC (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno ella ahora es la paganini de la comida
> 
> Yo al ganar bastante más que ella venía siendo paganini si pero esta operación va a compensar la balanza a medio plazo y yo ya no tendré que ser tan paganini.
> 
> No me casé por dinero



Obvio, te casaste por las manadas (que te hacian)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ay, señor, que cruz de hombre!
> 
> Podría usted iluminarnos sobre que COJONES hacía su mujer anteriormente con su SMI, porque ahorrarlo (como hace ahora) parece que no puesto que no tenía ni CERO para poner para el traspaso.
> 
> Si la respuesta es que se lo gastaba en llámalo X porque X ha dejado de ser un gasto¿?



Cuando no tenía este plan, me pasaba a mí 200 euros para contribuir con los gastos en general (energía, agua, colegio niña, campamentos, internet, seguros del coche, impuestos de circulación, combustible). 

También compraba más a menudo ropa para la niña o salíamos más a cenar e invitaba ella.

Le he dicho yo que deje de pasarme cantidad alguna para que asi ahorre lo más rápido que pueda. Ya estará en condiciones de contribuir primero estamos construyendo los ingresos futuros.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

Cuando nos casamos, yo no ganaba una mierda


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

Con un smi y una hija ya venía acostumbrada a gastar poco aunque no pudiera ahorrar mucho.

Y cuando la niña era más pequeña costaba más dinero.


----------



## Scire (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Cuando no tenía este plan, me pasaba a mí 200 euros para contribuir con los gastos en general (energía, agua, colegio niña, campamentos, internet, seguros del coche, impuestos de circulación, combustible).
> 
> También compraba más a menudo ropa para la niña o salíamos más a cenar e invitaba ella.
> 
> Le he dicho yo que deje de pasarme cantidad alguna para que asi ahorre lo más rápido que pueda. Ya estará en condiciones de contribuir primero estamos construyendo los ingresos futuros.



Pues sí que dan de sí 200 euros...

Con todo, si te pasaba 200 euros, con el SMI aún le quedaban 800 euros para gastar. ¿Se lo gastaba en cenas o qué?


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

No, los dos ganábamos poco y los dos aportabamos a un alquiler. Que no pagaba papá.

Con mis subidas salariales y después de haber ahorrado decidí invertir en la vivienda familiar a mi nombre


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Pues sí que dan de sí 200 euros...
> 
> Con todo, si te pasaba 200 euros, con el SMI aún le quedaban 800 euros para gastar. ¿Se lo gastaba en cenas o qué?



Supermercado, ropa para ella y para la niña, mueble de Ikea, un billete de avión...

Yo los cargos fijos y algunos otros gastos y ahorrar


----------



## Scire (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Supermercado, ropa para ella y para la niña, mueble de Ikea, un billete de avión...
> 
> Yo los cargos fijos y algunos otros gastos y ahorrar



¿Y ahora no compra ropa, ni muebles ni va a Lima?

Ya pudiera haberlo hecho antes y se ahorraba 30K.


----------



## Scire (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, los dos ganábamos poco y los dos aportabamos a un alquiler. Que no pagaba papá.
> 
> Con mis subidas salariales y después de haber ahorrado decidí invertir en la vivienda familiar a mi nombre



Qué vocabulario...

Invertir en la vivienda... No, comprarte una casa.

Cuando me emborracho no "invierto en diversión".


----------



## Scire (19 Ene 2022)

Añade que no trabajan de lunes a domingo, sino 6 días a la semana. Y media jornada cada una.
No sé como se lo montan.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> ¿Y ahora no compra ropa, ni muebles ni va a Lima?
> 
> Ya pudiera haberlo hecho antes y se ahorraba 30K.



En los últimos 4 meses no


----------



## Scire (19 Ene 2022)

Eso les dijo el ex-dueño-proveedor seguramente. Viendo el percal con esas vagas, salió huyendo.


----------



## Chuchus (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Nos venden a precios similares a la competencia porque si no lo hacen no vendemos ni nosotros ni ellos.
> 
> El precio de 30 mil fue convenido entre las dos partes. No hay un mercado líquido diario de operaciones de este tipo como pasa por ejemplo con la compra de un chalet.
> 
> ...



Me parto la polla


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Qué vocabulario...
> 
> Invertir en la vivienda... No, comprarte una casa.
> 
> Cuando me emborracho no "invierto en diversión".



En el sacrosanto domicilio


----------



## Rogh (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Una donación tributa
> 
> El importe nominal de un préstamo no tributa
> 
> ...



Eso es así siempre y cuando hacienda tenga una copia del contrato y hayas rellenado el modelo 600 (el cual estás exento de pagar las tasas pero hay que presentarlo) . Si tu padre no le cobra intereses debe estar muy claro en dicho contrato. 

En caso contrario Hacienda pensará que es una donación encubierta y te hará pagar por ello. 
Y como bien indicas, dejar constancia vía transferencia de que esa devolución de está llevando a cabo.


----------



## Rogh (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Transferencia de mi padre a mi mujer de 10 mil euros. En el concepto de la transferencia reza: préstamo.
> 
> En 2022 mi mujer hará una transferencia simbólica A mi padre de 1000 euros en la que pondrá cuota prestamo. (No de 10 euros porque sino es una cosa rara para Hacienda).
> 
> ...



Tienes 30 días de plazo desde que se hace el préstamo entre particulares para declararlo en hacienda. 
Con copia de contrato, modelo 600 y demás. 
En el contrato hay que establecer cuotas, tiempo de devolución etc. No va en plan::ya lo iremos devolviendo. 

Te lo comento porque acabo de hacerlo yo vamos.


----------



## Rogh (19 Ene 2022)

No, pueden ser a interés 0. Por ejemplo cuando un progenitor presta dinero a un hijo para la entrada de la compra de un inmueble y demás.
Pero debe estar específicamente redactado en el contrato. En caso contrario es lo que ud dice, se aplica el interés legal vigente. 
Tb hay q dejar claro q en caso de amortización parcial no se cobrará comisión alguna etc. 
Es un puro trámite gratuito. Pues ese modelo en estos casos están exentos de tasas.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

Rogh dijo:


> No, pueden ser a interés 0. Por ejemplo cuando un progenitor presta dinero a un hijo para la entrada de la compra de un inmueble y demás.
> Pero debe estar específicamente redactado en el contrato. En caso contrario es lo que ud dice, se aplica el interés legal vigente.
> Tb hay q dejar claro q en caso de amortización parcial no se cobrará comisión alguna etc.
> Es un puro trámite gratuito. Pues ese modelo en estos casos están exentos de tasas.



El trámite lo conoce mi padre me me comento que con esa cantidad no iba a ser necesario.

Y que en caso de que Hacienda pida la documentación se aporta y no pasa más. Que poniendo préstamo en el concepto hacienda generalmente no busca el cumplimiento del trámite formal porque si, lo que busca son préstamos que no lo sean


----------



## Rogh (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El trámite lo conoce mi padre me me comento que con esa cantidad no iba a ser necesario.
> 
> Y que en caso de que Hacienda pida la documentación se aporta y no pasa más. Que poniendo préstamo en el concepto hacienda generalmente no busca el cumplimiento del trámite formal porque si, lo que busca son préstamos que no lo sean



Bueno, eso de que no pasa nada lo decide hacienda jeje.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Razones
> 
> 1 Mi mujer ya tenía trato personal con los clientes. Muchos vuelven porque quieren que les atienda ella.



Subjetivo. Es una frutería. Si abren otra frutería enfrente con precios mas baratos, los clientes no irán a la tuya.



javiwell dijo:


> 2 Mi mujer ya tenía trato con todos los proveedores



Subjetivo. Los proveedores tratan con cualquiera que les ponga dinero por delante. Es literalmente su trabajo.



javiwell dijo:


> 3 En esta frutería siempre había cola mientras que observamos otras que tienen menos clientela. Lo clientes ya tienen una costumbre de acudir ahí a comprar, costumbre que no hay que crear ex-nihilo.



Imagino que hiciste el estudio de mercado en vez de "fijarte", aunque ya me sé la respuesta.

Además, los clientes de fruterías van por dos motivos:
1. Esta cerca.
2. Es barata.



javiwell dijo:


> 4 La marca es conocida en la zona tras décadas con varias fruterías y queríamos mantenerla. Hay clientes que solo compran de esa marca de fruterías, lo sabemos porque van a una de las tiendas de la cadena o a la otra en diferentes puntos geográficos pero siempre a esas tiendas.



A menos que la marca esté por toda españa y tenga TM (como por ejemplo "Mcdonalds"), tu marca es "Frutería" y no vale nada.



javiwell dijo:


> 5 La empleada ya trabajaba con ella, se llevan muy bien, han buen equipo.



Empleados de fruteria los hay a patadas. Además, si tan bien se llevan se la puede "llevar" a tu nueva frutería.



javiwell dijo:


> 6 El negocio está debajo de casa, es como tener una despensa y un trastero casi debajo de tu casa a pie de calle



Osea, ¿que no había locales ni a 5 minutos andando? Se te vé muy activo.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

Rogh dijo:


> Bueno, eso de que no pasa nada lo decide hacienda jeje.
> Ver archivo adjunto 912203



Pues no sé, a lo mejor mi padre presentó el modelo 600 aunque no firmara mi mujer un contrato privado de préstamo.

Al fin y al cabo mi padre como asesor fiscal actúa y presenta trámites en nombre de mi mujer y a mí tampoco me llama para decirme cada cosa y cada paso.

Ya le preguntaré lo del modelo 600


----------



## OBDC (19 Ene 2022)

No había analizado que la frutería esta abajo de la casa.
Ahora me queda claro el porqué subió el precio de 20k a 30k.
Se miraron a los ojos y el mayorista vió que andar un poco al trabajo significaban 10k para este "cliente/empleado".
Que maravilla que es España, hay para todo y todos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Subjetivo. Es una frutería. Si abren otra frutería enfrente con precios mas baratos, los clientes no irán a la tuya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todas las razones son subjetivas de quien las razona. El valor de las cosas también es subjetivo, el precio solo es un registro histórico, un número que revela que las partes estaban de acuerdo para esa cifra.

Las razones que tú puedas esgrimir para iniciar un negocio de frutería en lugar de comprarlo en marcha, también son subjetivas y están basadas en especulaciones al igual que mis razones.

Y puede funcionar, y puedes tener toda la razón y que funcione mejor que haberlo comprado en marcha. Pero también podría ocurrir lo contrario y cada frutería es un caso. No en todo caso y en toda circunstancia es mejor empezar de cero. Hay éxitos y fracasos a ambos lados, sino no existiría un mercado de traspasos en toda España.

Sólo te describo un conjunto de factores que hizo que nos decantaramos por cerrar la operación.


----------



## OBDC (19 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Todas las razones son subjetivas de quien las razona. El valor de las cosas también es subjetivo, el precio solo es un registro histórico, un número que revela que las partes estaban de acuerdo para esa cifra.
> 
> Las razones que tú puedas esgrimir para iniciar un negocio de frutería en lugar de comprarlo en marcha, también son subjetivas y están basadas en especulaciones al igual que mis razones.
> 
> ...



Pero las pregunta que no tienes cojones de enfrentarse, trata de enfrentarlas de cara al foro sin evasiones:
Realmente crees que no se pudo negociar mejor?
Realmente no crees que la cagaste con la exclusiva?
Realmente no crees que la subida de 20 a 30 fue por mirarse a los ojos?
Realmente no crees que hubiera sido posible montarla por vuestra cuenta?


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Pues sí que dan de sí 200 euros...
> 
> Con todo, si te pasaba 200 euros, con el SMI aún le quedaban 800 euros para gastar. ¿Se lo gastaba en cenas o qué?



200 daban para todo eso y ahora se gastan 400 (a precio mayorista) en comida de la tienda, cosas veredes.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Ene 2022)

Rogh dijo:


> Bueno, eso de que no pasa nada lo decide hacienda jeje.
> Ver archivo adjunto 912203



Estás insinuando que Hacienda está por encima del padre de Javito...?

Abandona el hilo, primer aviso!


----------



## leoper (19 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pero las pregunta que no tienes cojones de enfrentarse, trata de enfrentarlas de cara al foro sin evasiones:
> Realmente crees que no se pudo negociar mejor?
> Realmente no crees que la cagaste con la exclusiva?
> Realmente no crees que la subida de 20 a 30 fue por mirarse a los ojos?
> ...



realmente crees que el dinero de la cuenta son beneficios ?
realmente crees que necesitas una empleada ?

y ahora la de verdad......realmente crees que te merecerá la pena a 2 años vista economicamente el haber cogido el traspaso ?


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> 200 daban para todo eso y ahora se gastan 400 (a precio mayorista) en comida de la tienda, cosas veredes.



Los 200 no daban para todo eso, eran para compartir entre los dos gastos de todos esos tipos. Y no al 50 por cien.


----------



## lucky starr (19 Ene 2022)

Vamos a ser un poco realistas.

No han montado una frutería por su cuenta porque no estaban preparados para ello. Su mujer no llevaba demasiado tiempo trabajando de frutera. Nunca han tenido negocio propio y no conocen el funcionamiento de los mayoristas, ni las cantidades ni los precios.

Aprovecha estos 3 años que estas atado para conocer a otros mayoristas, visitar otras fruterías y prepararte para cuando tengas que cambiar de proveedores.

En mi ciudad hay una frutería que tiene mucha fama y va la gente por la calidad. Se desplaza muchísima gente hasta allí en coche. Y no esta en un sitio muy céntrico. Si algo así en tu ciudad fíjate que tienen de especial e intenta copiarlo. Por precio, siempre hay alguien dispuesto a perder dinero, por ignorancia o por desesperación.


----------



## OBDC (19 Ene 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Vamos a ser un poco realistas.
> 
> No han montado una frutería por su cuenta porque no estaban preparados para ello. Su mujer no llevaba demasiado tiempo trabajando de frutera. Nunca han tenido negocio propio y no conocen el funcionamiento de los mayoristas, ni las cantidades ni los precios.
> 
> ...



Que la exclusiva no son 3 años.....es de por vida mientras estén en ese chiringuito...


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## sisar_vidal (19 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Que la exclusiva no son 3 años.....es de por vida mientras estén en ese chiringuito...
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Es que ya hay que ser tonto.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Ene 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Vamos a ser un poco realistas.
> 
> No han montado una frutería por su cuenta porque no estaban preparados para ello. Su mujer no llevaba demasiado tiempo trabajando de frutera. Nunca han tenido negocio propio y no conocen el funcionamiento de los mayoristas, ni las cantidades ni los precios.
> 
> ...


----------



## OBDC (19 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Es que ya hay que ser tonto.



Yo creo que a Javito le falta un hervor......para desgracia del gran gestor....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Embeleduria (19 Ene 2022)

Javiwell eres consciente que en caso de divorcio estás perdido (sin ni siquiera necesitar una viogen)

Ya puedes tener el piso y la hipoteca a tu nombre, que como ella demuestre que te pasaba una cantidad, cualquier juez dirá que te has aprovechado económicamente de ella para comprar el piso y le ajudicará derechos sobre una parte del piso o a la hora de calcularte la pensión compensatoria


----------



## sisar_vidal (19 Ene 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Javiwell eres consciente que en caso de divorcio estás perdido (sin ni siquiera necesitar una viogen)
> 
> Ya puedes tener el piso y la hipoteca a tu nombre, que como ella demuestre que te pasaba una cantidad, cualquier juez dirá que te has aprovechado económicamente de ella para comprar el piso y le ajudicará derechos sobre una parte del piso o a la hora de calcularte la pensión compensatoria



Es autónomo el sucnormal.


----------



## javiwell (19 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> realmente crees que el dinero de la cuenta son beneficios ?
> realmente crees que necesitas una empleada ?
> 
> y ahora la de verdad......realmente crees que te merecerá la pena a 2 años vista economicamente el haber cogido el traspaso ?



No, no son beneficios, son confetis

Yo mismo he expresado la cuenta de resultados en una tabla y he comentado que no se refleja variación de existencia.

El dinero de la cuenta bancaria no son beneficios es un activo.

Merecerá mucho la pena haberlo hecho. En 25 meses como comentaba más arriba, el negocio ya habrá generado 30 mil euros adicionales a lo que ganaba antes mi mujer. Lo puedes comprobar en los datos de la tabla con los beneficios que he pasado.

2.500 limpios al mes de renta para asumir los 30 mil y luego seguir ganando sin deudas de ningún tipo.


----------



## lucky starr (20 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Que la exclusiva no son 3 años.....es de por vida mientras estén en ese chiringuito...
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Si, pero en 3 años son libres y pueden montar la frutería donde les salga del.. ¿nabo?


----------



## javiwell (20 Ene 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Vamos a ser un poco realistas.
> 
> No han montado una frutería por su cuenta porque no estaban preparados para ello. Su mujer no llevaba demasiado tiempo trabajando de frutera. Nunca han tenido negocio propio y no conocen el funcionamiento de los mayoristas, ni las cantidades ni los precios.
> 
> ...




Más que un tema de preparación, que si la tenemos, es un tema de que no teníamos el dinero suficiente ahorrado para aguantar pérdidas por mucho tiempo en un negocio que parte de cero. Y esto aumenta enormemente las probabilidades de hacerlo todo bien y fracasar.

Con el traspaso que hicimos la probabilidad de fracaso es casi cero


----------



## OBDC (20 Ene 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Si, pero en 3 años son libres y pueden montar la frutería donde les salga del.. ¿nabo?



E irse con las manos vacías a empezar de vuelta? Javito no tiene cojones para no estar tutelado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (20 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, no son beneficios, son confetis
> 
> Yo mismo he expresado la cuenta de resultados en una tabla y he comentado que no se refleja variación de existencia.
> 
> ...



Lo que tu digas
Solo te recuerdo que la tendencia es negativa....haz la progresion



javiwell dijo:


> Con el traspaso que hicimos la probabilidad de fracaso es casi cero



Lo que es casi cero es la probabilidad de exito ( menos para el de la mirada penetrante )


----------



## lucky starr (20 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Más que un tema de preparación, que si la tenemos, es un tema de que no teníamos el dinero suficiente ahorrado para aguantar pérdidas por mucho tiempo en un negocio que parte de cero. Y esto aumenta enormemente las probabilidades de hacerlo todo bien y fracasar.
> 
> Con el traspaso que hicimos la probabilidad de fracaso es casi cero



Bueno, teníais 30.000€. No se cuanto cuesta montar una frutería, pero viendo lo que se gana mucho más no puede costar. Lo bueno de esta es que empiezas con ingresos desde el minuto 1.


----------



## javiwell (20 Ene 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Bueno, teníais 30.000€. No se cuanto cuesta montar una frutería, pero viendo lo que se gana mucho más no puede costar. Lo bueno de esta es que empiezas con ingresos desde el minuto 1.



No, los 30 mil no los teníamos, los estamos generando ahora con los resultados del negocio que hemos comprado.

Nos financio 10 mil mi padre y 20 mil el vendedor de la frutería. A 3 años para responder a la deuda con lo que se gane con el negocio. Que vienen siendo 2.500 limpios al mes de media en el trimestre


----------



## javiwell (20 Ene 2022)

Ayer las acciones de BBVA subieron el 1,02 por ciento, haz la progresión, te vas a forrar merluzo


----------



## OBDC (20 Ene 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (20 Ene 2022)

Comprar acciones para ir a una junta es ser tocapelotas nivel Dios. Y conozco a más de uno que tiene una mierda y seguro que va. En el floro tenemos un himbersor con mucho ego que seguro se toma hasta aviones para asistir y defender sus dividendos...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (20 Ene 2022)

Lo sentimos, no hay acciones, puedes tratar de putearme por aquí


----------



## javiwell (20 Ene 2022)

No se


----------



## OBDC (20 Ene 2022)

Olvídate de preguntar que ya no quiere ni enterarse....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Ene 2022)

Cómo va, javito?

Enero esta siendo bastante desolador a nivel general. Desde mi punto de vista y atendiendo a la dinámica económica en un entorno inflacionario, concluyo que además de no quedar oro ( esto ya es pasado) en España ya no queda ni dinero negro. MISERIA es lo que viene.


----------



## OBDC (20 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cómo va, javito?
> 
> Enero esta siendo bastante desolador a nivel general. Desde mi punto de vista y atendiendo a la dinámica económica en un entorno inflacionario, concluyo que además de no quedar oro ( esto ya es pasado) en España ya no queda ni dinero negro. MISERIA es lo que viene.



No pasa nada, la muhé cobra el finiquito y se va al paro previo pagarle el finiquito a su amiga/empleada y seguir pagando los 28k que le quedan de deuda

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (20 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cómo va, javito?
> 
> Enero esta siendo bastante desolador a nivel general. Desde mi punto de vista y atendiendo a la dinámica económica en un entorno inflacionario, concluyo que además de no quedar oro ( esto ya es pasado) en España ya no queda ni dinero negro. MISERIA es lo que viene.



Aguantamos, prefiero no sentarme a mirar cifras hasta que acabe enero.

Como es lógico cajas flojas 550, 600...


----------



## cohynetes (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## sisar_vidal (20 Ene 2022)

Lo mismo Phil Spencer te compra la frutería para el gamepass, preguntale.


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aguantamos, prefiero no sentarme a mirar cifras hasta que acabe enero.
> 
> Como es lógico cajas flojas 550, 600...



Ya es la mentira por la mentira

Esto que pongo a continuación era noviembre



javiwell dijo:


> Yo no cierro la caja, lo hace mi mujer, y no estoy todos los días mirando la caja como si de trading se tratara.
> 
> Simplemente pregunto, que tal hoy... vah normal, 650... hoy mejor, 800, hoy una mierda 550... y ya me hago una idea
> 
> De vez en cua do me siento con un excel y los documentos digitalizados y hago números pero no necesito hacerlo cada día




Bueno en realidad es la mentira por el orgullo.


----------



## esclavo (20 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Datos:
> Alquiler de local 480 euros (bastante por debajo que los de la zona que más bien están a 800 con esas características), *el dueño vive encima y es cliente habitua*l, señor mayor que quiere seguridades
> 
> No necesita reforma





javiwell dijo:


> 6 *El negocio está debajo de casa*, es como tener una despensa y un trastero casi debajo de tu casa a pie de calle



¿El dueño del local es tu vecino?


----------



## javiwell (20 Ene 2022)

esclavo dijo:


> ¿El dueño del local es tu vecino?



Nuestra casa no está en el mismo edificio de la fruteria pero está muy cerca.

El dueño del local sí que está en el mismo edificio que la fruteria

No somos vecinos de la misma comunidad de vecinos pero si, es cliente, arrendador de local y vecino.


----------



## OBDC (20 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Nuestra casa no está en el mismo edificio de la fruteria pero está muy cerca.
> 
> El dueño del local sí que está en el mismo edificio que la fruteria
> 
> No somos vecinos de la misma comunidad de vecinos pero si, es cliente, arrendador de local y vecino.



No es cliente, viene a ver como te va el negocio para ver si te lo puede subir o si vas a pagar. Aunque le pegues clavadas, seguirá yendo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (20 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ya es la mentira por la mentira
> 
> Esto que pongo a continuación era noviembre
> 
> ...



La negación de la realidad es el primer síntoma de la bancarrota.
La segunda es huir al futuro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (21 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> Solo te recuerdo que la tendencia es negativa....haz la progresion





javiwell dijo:


> Aguantamos, prefiero no sentarme a mirar cifras hasta que acabe enero.
> 
> Como es lógico cajas flojas 550, 600...



lo peor es que no es lógico, lo peor es que ha pasado a ser lo habitual ( y visto lo visto, dando gracias)



leoper dijo:


> Solo te recuerdo que la tendencia es negativa....haz la progresion


----------



## Pirro (21 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Veo un trato asimétrico en el que una parte lo tiene todo calculado al pelo -y probablemente estén asesorados por algún especialista en derecho mercantil- y la otra actúa sobre una base sentimental. La "ilusión" de tener un negocio, de prosperar y todo eso.
> 
> Veo un trato en el que una parte asume una ganancia evidente y clara desde el minuto cero y la otra asume una deuda y unas responsabilidades desde el minuto cero.
> 
> ...



Rescato mi primera intervención, allá por verano cuando aún no había abierto el chiringo y la nota predominante en el jilo era el “ánimo wapisimos!”

6 meses después sólo puedo decir balla, no me lo hexperava...


----------



## OBDC (21 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Rescato mi primera intervención, allá por verano cuando aún no había abierto el chiringo y la nota predominante en el jilo era el “ánimo wapisimos!”
> 
> 6 meses después sólo puedo decir balla, no me lo hexperava...



El clásico buenismo social que aplaude al palmero que da palmadas en la espalda y le dice "ánimo" a Cristo mientras lleva la cruz que lo va a crucificar. Porque somos cristianos comunistas. Los narizotas nos llevan años luz. El cristianismo es la vena progre del judaísmo, que podía salir mal?
Sigamos pagando plañideras y palmeros y haciéndonos el selfie en Instagram mientras hacemos el paripé de "ánimo chicos"
La hipocresía social nos lleva al palurdismo de forma inequívoca.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Paisdemierda (21 Ene 2022)

Javito, has valorado que seducida por la erótica del poder tu mujer se zumbe al mayorista a cambio de unos polvorones?


----------



## javiwell (21 Ene 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 913608



Hombre @cohynetes se te echaba ya de menos por aquí! Que tal la familia?

Viva vox!


----------



## OBDC (21 Ene 2022)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Javito, has valorado que seducida por la erótica del poder tu mujer se zumbe al mayorista a cambio de unos polvorones?



POLVOrones se come seguro

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Scire (21 Ene 2022)

Javiwell, echa algo de combustible en el hilo, que necesito mi dosis.


----------



## euromelon (21 Ene 2022)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Javito, has valorado que seducida por la erótica del poder tu mujer se zumbe al mayorista a cambio de unos polvorones?



El de los 30000 se la está follando seguro


----------



## Borjamari (21 Ene 2022)

Se acerca el cierre de enero. Tic, tac...


----------



## OBDC (21 Ene 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Se acerca el cierre de enero. Tic, tac...



Y queda febrero.......
Luego en abril tenemos Semana Santa que la peña se va por ahí, y junio ya empezamos el veranito que pone contra las cuerdas a los minoristas no vinculados al sol o al ocio, y agosto es para cerrar porque así al menos te ahorras la luz. Septiembre el gasto se va a los colegios.... 
Creo que si le sale un SMI de "beneficio" de promedio incluyendo la cuota de traspaso puede aplaudir con las orejas de alegría 


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (21 Ene 2022)

Cuenta que un día entero de facturación es de compras propias de la familia Javito.

Pensándolo bien aún está a tiempo de hacer otro win win y gastarse 3000€ en comida de la frutería para salvar el mes.


----------



## OBDC (21 Ene 2022)

El Black friday es "Black" no por racista, es porque al comercio minorista le vuelven los números negros y salen de rojos.....y si en el mejor trimestre navegó en cifras límite, pues ya sabemos lo que tienes hasta el próximo noviembre......muchos números rojos.
El mayorista se lo soltó en estas fechas para consolidar la operación. No es lo mismo una querella al mes de hacer un traspaso (muy valida) que a los 4 meses, en la que ya se puede imputar al comprador una gestión nefasta y de arruinar las cuentas y como no tienen copia de las operaciones de años anteriores, un juez no puede tener prueba suficientede que la culpa sea del mayorista....El mayorista sabe más que Javito y su padre gestor maravilla juntos....esto ya lo pensé en su momento, que la fecha era planificada y estrategia del mayorista.....no dije nada en su momento porque tampoco era comprensible con los números que anticipaba Javito, pero ahora me confirma netamente que se lo fornicó contrapelo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (21 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Javiwell, echa algo de combustible en el hilo, que necesito mi dosis.



Jajaja bueno ahí va

Pusimos 4 quesos pequeños de un proveedor nuevo en k nevera mostrador, se vendieron 3. Los clientes que compraron comentaron que tenían mucha cáscaraede queso.

Tras hacer un dafo de mierda pero concienzudo cortamos con ese ese proveedor de quesos.


----------



## Pirro (21 Ene 2022)

Tampoco hay que ponernos dramáticos. Una o dos naranjas y se cuadran las cuentas del mes.


----------



## leoper (21 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Jajaja bueno ahí va
> 
> Pusimos 4 quesos pequeños de un proveedor nuevo en k nevera mostrador, se vendieron 3. Los clientes que compraron comentaron que tenían mucha cáscaraede queso.
> 
> Tras hacer un dafo de mierda pero concienzudo cortamos con ese ese proveedor de quesos.



polvorones, queso,....te lo digo de verdad.....menos frutería, eso es cualquier cosa
te veo intentando hacer fotocopias a ver si consigues el SMI del mes para la muhé........

tienes el futuro mas negro que los cojones de un grillo


----------



## OBDC (21 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> polvorones, queso,....te lo digo de verdad.....menos frutería, eso es cualquier cosa
> te veo intentando hacer fotocopias a ver si consigues el SMI del mes para la muhé........
> 
> tienes el futuro mas negro que los cojones de un grillo



Locutorio con asesoramiento de inversiones a extranjeros. Con un poco de suerte le hacen el pase del traspaso algún desprevenido al que le convenzan de hacer un personal en el banco. 
Mirándolos a los ojos y con colegueo es garantía de éxito.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (22 Ene 2022)

El sábado habrá petado de ventas....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (23 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El sábado habrá petado de ventas....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Javito estará contando billetes para ingresarlos el Lunes en el banco, y hoy Domingo, su muhé y su empleada a descansar, que la semana ha sido muy dura.......


----------



## OBDC (23 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> Javito estará contando billetes para ingresarlos el Lunes en el banco, y hoy Domingo, su muhé y su empleada a descansar, que la semana ha sido muy dura.......



Monedas dirás...
A esta altura, los pensionistas van tirando con la chatarra.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Pirro (23 Ene 2022)

Es todo tan absurdo que empiezo a pensar que no es tan absurdo y que hay algo detrás que desconocemos.

A lo mejor los 30.000 machacantes de deuda era el precio de medio kilo de género para empezar la actividad, no es raro que el importador de crédito al distribuidor. O a lo mejor es un conocido punto de venta, con una clientela fiel y leal en cuyo caso sí que valdría esos 30.000 euros y más y javiwell tiene a la peruana entretenida todo el día, y el pasa por ahí sólo a despachar a los clientes selectos.


----------



## javiwell (23 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Es todo tan absurdo que empiezo a pensar que no es tan absurdo y que hay algo detrás que desconocemos.
> 
> A lo mejor los 30.000 machacantes de deuda era el precio de medio kilo de género para empezar la actividad, no es raro que el importador de crédito al distribuidor. O a lo mejor es un conocido punto de venta, con una clientela fiel y leal en cuyo caso sí que valdría esos 30.000 euros y más y javiwell tiene a la peruana entretenida todo el día, y el pasa por ahí sólo a despachar a los clientes selectos.



Yo solo paso por ahí cuando no queda cerveza en casa


----------



## Mundocruel (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## OBDC (23 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



Me parto


----------



## Mundocruel (23 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Me parto
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Solo falta saber qué es lo que ha muerto.


----------



## OBDC (23 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Solo falta saber qué es lo que ha muerto.



Lo de no dejar retirar ni un duro de su salario a la mujer es porque temía ampliamente el desajuste de enero y febrero.
Por eso lo de que en la cuenta tiene x y bla bla bla.
En realidad sabe que huele a muerto, y la que va a tener que pagar es la mujer no retirando dinero ni para pipas...
Lo que está muerto es su matrimonio.
Tenían razón @sisar_vidal y @Econonista cuando decían que esto se carga la pareja

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Scire (24 Ene 2022)

No todo está perdido.

La solución es fácil.
1. Echar a la empleada y trabajar la mujer sola.
2. Buscar nuevos proveedores, previo paso por un abogado.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Ene 2022)

¿Por qué este hilo siempre está en 1ª plana?

¿Está patrocinado por KALOPEK o algo así? ¿Paga derechos de autor?

MAXIMUM SPAM.... Pero exageradísimo oigan.


----------



## Scire (24 Ene 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Por qué este hilo siempre está en 1ª plana?
> 
> ¿Está patrocinado por KALOPEK o algo así? ¿Paga derechos de autor?
> 
> MAXIMUM SPAM.... Pero exageradísimo oigan.



Léelo y lo entenderás.


----------



## OBDC (24 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> No todo está perdido.
> 
> La solución es fácil.
> 1. Echar a la empleada y trabajar la mujer sola.
> 2. Buscar nuevos proveedores, previo paso por un abogado.



No se pueden dar el lujo de entrar en un conflicto con el mayorista. La deuda de 20k se les puede transformar en 40k posiblemente si el contrato cuenta con penalizaciones y habría que ver como está atado el arrendamiento del local, que incluso puede ser un subarriendo condicionado.....
Lo de analizar opciones con un abogado deberían de haberlo hecho antes de firmar el contrato, ahora es tardío pero saber donde están parados es básico.
Lo que les queda es remar como cabrones, y hacer el doble esfuerzo de pagar y montar otra frutería enfrente para tener un poco de "juego" de negociación.
Y lo mejor que pueden hacer es aprender. Aprender la lección de:
1) Mirarse a los ojos.
2) Exclusividades 
3) Derechos perdidos de paro y finiquito.
4) Mirar cuentas de cualquier negocio antes, después da igual.
5) No creerse más listo que nadie.
Los 30k me parecen barato para este máster acelerado con practicas presenciales.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Scire (24 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No se pueden dar el lujo de entrar en un conflicto con el mayorista. La deuda de 20k se les puede transformar en 40k posiblemente si el contrato cuenta con penalizaciones y habría que ver como está atado el arrendamiento del local, que incluso puede ser un subarriendo condicionado.....
> Lo de analizar opciones con un abogado deberían de haberlo hecho antes de firmar el contrato, ahora es tardío pero saber donde están parados es básico.
> Lo que les queda es remar como cabrones, y hacer el doble esfuerzo de pagar y montar otra frutería enfrente para tener un poco de "juego" de negociación.
> Y lo mejor que pueden hacer es aprender. Aprender la lección de:
> ...



Tengo curiosidad por saber qué dice el contrato respecto a la exclusividad.
Esos detalles como:
"Al menos el camión de la mañana". A saber cómo está redactado y qué trampas encierra.

Javiwell, a ver si puedes subirlo.


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por saber qué dice el contrato respecto a la exclusividad.
> Esos detalles como:
> "Al menos el camión de la mañana". A saber cómo está redactado y qué trampas encierra.
> 
> Javiwell, a ver si puedes subirlo.



Yo es que no me veo firmando un contrato con esos términos, todo lo que no sea un porcentaje no tiene sentido. ¿El camión de la mañana? Que mierda de cantidad es esa? Por no haber no hay ni camión por la tarde


----------



## spica (24 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por saber qué dice el contrato respecto a la exclusividad.
> Esos detalles como:
> "Al menos el camión de la mañana". A saber cómo está redactado y qué trampas encierra.
> 
> Javiwell, a ver si puedes subirlo.




Eso del camión de la mañana es nuevo.

Aqui el dijo que el mayorista le serviria lo que le pidiera a cualquier hora del dia.

Logicamente al mayorista no le sale a cuenta mandar un camión ni tan siquiera una furgonetilla parra llevarle 2 cajas de fruta y asi lo ha previsto en el contrato.


----------



## leoper (24 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> No todo está perdido.
> 
> La solución es fácil.
> 1. Echar a la empleada y trabajar la mujer sola.
> 2. Buscar nuevos proveedores, previo paso por un abogado.



Pues no has dicho nada.....

trabajal ?
lo que quería era tener a la muhé un rato fuera de casa, y el resto, contando billetes con el pedazo de negocio de la frutería.......
y todo eso asesorado por un asesor brillante, que fijate que brillante, que les prestó 10.000 euros con esa mierda de cuentas que tenías hechas....

en fin, lo dicho, que hay que gente que vale para ser autonomo, y hay gente que vale para ser peon

eso si, esa lección, vale más aprendersela antes de perder unos años y unos euros , y asumir tu rol en la vida




OBDC dijo:


> No se pueden dar el lujo de entrar en un conflicto con el mayorista. La deuda de 20k se les puede transformar en 40k posiblemente si el contrato cuenta con penalizaciones y habría que ver como está atado el arrendamiento del local, que incluso puede ser un subarriendo condicionado.....
> Lo de analizar opciones con un abogado deberían de haberlo hecho antes de firmar el contrato, ahora es tardío pero saber donde están parados es básico.
> Lo que les queda es remar como cabrones, y hacer el doble esfuerzo de pagar y montar otra frutería enfrente para tener un poco de "juego" de negociación.
> Y lo mejor que pueden hacer es aprender. Aprender la lección de:
> ...



mas barato y en mucho menos tiempo : win win como dice javito



spica dijo:


> *Aqui el dijo que el mayorista le serviria lo que le pidiera a cualquier hora del dia.
> 
> Logicamente al mayorista no le sale a cuenta mandar un camión ni tan siquiera una furgonetilla para llevarle 2 cajas de fruta y asi lo ha previsto en el contrato.*



con decir que no tiene de algo, o decirle que lo tiene mas caro, sobra.....


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Ene 2022)

Volverá, le habrá tocado la lotería del niño y como era el décimo de la tienda lo contará como beneficios, con eso pagará todas las deudas y contratará otra dependienta más y una española que le lleve los niños al colegio.

WIN, WIN, WIN, WIN


----------



## javiwell (24 Ene 2022)

A ver, qué facturación y que resultado pensáis que va a haber en enero.

Primero vuestras estimaciones, después los datos.


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver, qué facturación y que resultado pensáis que va a haber en enero.
> 
> Primero vuestras estimaciones, después los datos.



30.000€ de ventas + 500€ de los últimos polvorones en oferta


----------



## spica (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver, qué facturación y que resultado pensáis que va a haber en enero.
> 
> Primero vuestras estimaciones, después los datos.



700 € x 25 dias = 17.500 €

Margen bruto 20% => 3.500 €


----------



## leoper (24 Ene 2022)

spica dijo:


> 700 € x 25 dias = 17.500 €
> 
> Margen bruto 20% => 3.500 €




700 de media, ni de coña


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (24 Ene 2022)

15000 y mucho me parece


----------



## Pirro (24 Ene 2022)

La facturación no se, pero el resultado pinta divorcio. La mujer se desquitará de trabajar gratis cobrando la RAI de víctimas de Jenaro.


----------



## Scire (24 Ene 2022)

Javiwell pasa. Se está fumando un puro con la hoja de cajas.

Digo que 14.000.


----------



## javiwell (24 Ene 2022)

spica dijo:


> 700 € x 25 dias = 17.500 €
> 
> Margen bruto 20% => 3.500 €



Y por qué piensas que cae el margen?

Los precios los ponemos nosotros todos los días y aplicamos el mismo margen de siempre aprox


----------



## OBDC (24 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por saber qué dice el contrato respecto a la exclusividad.
> Esos detalles como:
> "Al menos el camión de la mañana". A saber cómo está redactado y qué trampas encierra.
> 
> Javiwell, a ver si puedes subirlo.



Compromiso del camión de la mañana? No lo veo. Solo veo un contrato de dos folios en el que dice que mientras estén en esa locación solo compran a fulano y que dos años después de cerrar no puede montar otra frutería..........
Como se miran a los ojos es necesario más rollo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver, qué facturación y que resultado pensáis que va a haber en enero.
> 
> Primero vuestras estimaciones, después los datos.



Laa cuentas seran de 12 a 13,5k. Lo que nos cuentes ya será otra historia, porque dibujaras hasta como beneficio el envoltorio de los polvorones de los que se comieron gratis los nietos del dueño del local. Seguro que vinieron los niños, os miraron a los ojos y se comieron media caja de polvorones a cuenta de las subidas del IPC del año que viene.
Por cierto, a cuantos años firmasteis el contrato de arrendamiento? Si me dices menos de 7 me pego un tiro con una grapadora ya...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## spica (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y por qué piensas que cae el margen?
> 
> Los precios los ponemos nosotros todos los días y aplicamos el mismo margen de siempre aprox



Ya pero ¿cuanta fruta tirais porque no es vendible?

En los centros comerciales ves kilos de platanos que son invendibles en los cajones.
Y el mercadona a ultima hora ponen las pegatinas de "bajada de precio", vamos que si no se vende ese dia se tira.


----------



## javiwell (24 Ene 2022)

Yo apuesto a 14.995 euros al 31 por cien de margen con gastos fijos de siempre 2650 euros

Eso dejaría un resultado de 1.950 euros en el peor mes del año a lo que restamos la inversión de 833 en el traspaso y nos queda muy parecido a un smi.

Dentro de 3 años la cuesta de enero consistirá en ganar solo 1950 euros


----------



## spica (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo apuesto a 14.995 euros al 31 por cien de margen con gastos fijos de siempre 2650 euros



¿Madre mia, 600 € de caja al dia!, el mayorista os la metio doblada.


----------



## javiwell (24 Ene 2022)

spica dijo:


> Ya pero ¿cuanta fruta tirais porque no es vendible?
> 
> En los centros comerciales ves kilos de platanos que son invendibles en los cajones.
> Y el mercadona a ultima hora ponen las pegatinas de "bajada de precio", vamos que si no se vende ese dia se tira.



Prácticamente nada de fruta se tira nunca.

El margen puede oscilar un punto arriba un punto abajo dependiendo de si se han bajado precios para dar salida o no ha sido necesario


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Ene 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿Madre mia, 600 € de caja al dia!, el mayorista os la metio doblada.



50€ más que la peor caja en 3 años (o eso le dijeron)

Y más feliz que una perdiz!

Nada le quita la sonrisa a Javito, es admirable.


----------



## javiwell (24 Ene 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿Madre mia, 600 € de caja al dia!, el mayorista os la metio doblada.



Bueno es el mes de enero... Cuanto factura una heladería en enero? 

Si el suelo, si tocar fondo, es ganar 1.950 pavos en un mes...


----------



## Síntesis (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno es el mes de enero... Cuanto factura una heladería en enero?
> 
> Si el suelo, si tocar fondo, es ganar 1.950 pavos en un mes...



Enero es un mes medio para una frutería y para cualquier negocio, no vendéis gafas de sol, es un mes de 31 días, vale lo de la cuesta de Enero, pero precisamente la gente se pone a dieta, voy a comer sano este año etc...
Creo que Febrero será peor, luego marzo, repuntareis un poco,en Abril semana santa.

Bueno que Enero no tiene por qué ser el suelo, en mi opinión debería ser un mes medio, si estás contento es lo importante, pero me da la sensación que está todo cogido con pinzas, no te digo otra pandemia, pero como te pongan un día o algo así cerca, estás jodido.


Lo de no tener mermas os va a hacer perder clientes por cojones


----------



## djvan (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno es el mes de enero... Cuanto factura una heladería en enero?
> 
> Si el suelo, si tocar fondo, es ganar 1.950 pavos en un mes...



si el que no se consuela es porque no quiere!!

te doy otro ejemplo mejor!! Cuantos clientes tiene una residencia de ancianos entre los niños de una guardería???

asi ya siempre vendas lo que vendas estarás contento


----------



## javiwell (24 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> 50€ más que la peor caja en 3 años (o eso le dijeron)
> 
> Y más feliz que una perdiz!
> 
> Nada le quita la sonrisa a Javito, es admirable.



Nuestro objetivo era mejorar nuestra situación no alcanzar una cifra concreta ni batir ningún récord. Hemos batido sin querer el récord del hilo más largo de burbuja sin chinchetas.


----------



## djvan (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno es el mes de enero... Cuanto factura una heladería en enero?
> 
> Si el suelo, si tocar fondo, es ganar 1.950 pavos en un mes...



Vais a flipar la facturación de junio/julio/agosto.. si piensas que la de enero es mala


----------



## javiwell (24 Ene 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Enero es un mes medio para una frutería y para cualquier negocio, no vendéis gafas de sol, es un mes de 31 días, vale lo de la cuesta de Enero, pero precisamente la gente se pone a dieta, voy a comer sano este año etc...
> Creo que Febrero será peor, luego marzo, repuntareis un poco,en Abril semana santa.
> 
> Bueno que Enero no tiene por qué ser el suelo, en mi opinión debería ser un mes medio, si estás contento es lo importante, pero me da la sensación que está todo cogido con pinzas, no te digo otra pandemia, pero como te pongan un día o algo así cerca, estás jodido.
> ...



En enero no hay muchas frutas verduras y hortalizas de temporada apetecibles en las que la gente gaste 5 euros por un kg. Tampoco se vende bien la fruta tropical que es cara.

Además muchos optan por gastar su renta en las rebajas de ropa y ajustan en la alimentación comiendo cosas más baratas como patata, arroz, o lentejas. 

Naturalmente comen todos los días pero compran menos almendra, menos aguacate, menos fresa, menos mango menos piña y más patata y huevo


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En enero no hay muchas frutas verduras y hortalizas de temporada apetecibles en las que la gente gaste 5 euros por un kg. Tampoco se vende bien la fruta tropical que es cara.
> 
> Además muchos optan por gastar su renta en las rebajas de ropa y ajustan en la alimentación comiendo cosas más baratas como patata, arroz, o lentejas.
> 
> Naturalmente comen todos los días pero compran menos almendra, menos aguacate, menos fresa, menos mango menos piña y más patata y huevo



Igual estoy muy loco pero el beneficio, porcentual, no hemos quedado que es el mismo para las patatas que para los mangos?

Es que si ajustan el gasto da lo mismo si se gastan 100€ en patatas o en mangos.


----------



## javiwell (24 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Igual estoy muy loco pero el beneficio, porcentual, no hemos quedado que es el mismo para las patatas que para los mangos?
> 
> Es que si ajustan el gasto da lo mismo si se gastan 100€ en patatas o en mangos.



El que se come un kg de patata se gasta 1,30 euros

El que se come un kg de mango se gasta 7 euros

El 31 por cien de 7 euros es mucho más que el 31 por cien de 1,50. El margen en términos absolutos cae.

Eso explica por qué cae la facturación en enero pero el margen es el mismo en términos porcentuales.

Pero la facturación baja 3.000 euros no cae hasta el suelo. Porque este cambio de preferencias es en algunas compras, no es que todo el mundo se ponga de acuerdo en comer solo patata. 

Dicho esto, no todo tiene exactamente el mismo margen, precisamente la patata y la naranja tienen márgenes más ajustados quizá el 25 y el margo tiene amplio margen porque es más arriesgado. Además, la gente se cree que si la patata es barata todo lo demás es barato... Pura psicología del pensionista.


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El que se come un kg de patata se gasta 1,30 euros
> 
> El que se come un kg de mango se gasta 7 euros
> 
> ...



Manzanas traigo no por favor, que yo he sido muy claro en el mensaje.

Tú hablas de que ajustan el gasto, eso son € no Kg, no ajustan diciendo voy a comer 25 kg en vez de 30, si no voy a gastarme 83 en vez de 100


----------



## javiwell (24 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Manzanas traigo no por favor, que yo he sido muy claro en el mensaje.
> 
> Tú hablas de que ajustan el gasto, eso son € no Kg, no ajustan diciendo voy a comer 25 kg en vez de 30, si no voy a gastarme 83 en vez de 100



Pues eso, ajustan su gasto y compran cosas más básicas y menos lujosas


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, ajustan su gasto y compran cosas más básicas y menos lujosas



Pues eso, eres tonto, no hay más.


----------



## javiwell (24 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pues eso, eres tonto, no hay más.



No se me ocurre ahora que canción escuchar, pon una anda que para eso sí que me vas a servir.


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No se me ocurre ahora que canción escuchar, pon una anda que para eso sí que me vas a servir.


----------



## OBDC (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Nuestro objetivo era mejorar nuestra situación no alcanzar una cifra concreta ni batir ningún récord. Hemos batido sin querer el récord del hilo más largo de burbuja sin chinchetas.



Tú no has batido nada.
El mérito es de @sisar_vidal, @Econonista, @Mundocruel y algún otro que te han hablado más claro que tu padre y gestor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## sisar_vidal (24 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Tuno has batido nada.
> El mérito es de @sisar_vidal, @Econonista, @Mundocruel y algún otro que te han hablado más claro que tu padre y gestor.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Y encima nos ha ignorado el puto desagradecido.


----------



## Stronger (24 Ene 2022)

Ya estás en la ruina o todavía te quedan dos duros y la camisa?


----------



## leoper (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Nuestro objetivo era mejorar nuestra situación no alcanzar una cifra concreta ni batir ningún récord.



de verdad crees que la has mejorado ?


javiwell dijo:


> En enero no hay muchas *frutas verduras y hortalizas de temporada apetecibles en las que la gente gaste 5 euros por un kg.* Tampoco se vende bien la fruta tropical que es cara.



a 5 pavos kg la fruta de temporada ?, cual ?



Stronger dijo:


> Ya estás en la ruina o todavía te quedan dos duros y la camisa?



le falta el divorcio......
menos mal que podrá usar de taparrabos una hoja de parra de las uvas de nochevieja ( y además cuenta como beneficios )


----------



## OBDC (24 Ene 2022)

Además con un margen porcentual bajo, como la patata que se usa como reclamo.....
Si superas los 12k este mes puedes montar una falla, hablando en términos valencianos que te van...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (24 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> de verdad crees que la has mejorado ?
> 
> 
> a 5 pavos kg la fruta de temporada ?, cual ?
> ...



Las fresas y las uvas andan cerca de los 5 euros kg

El arandano a 12,50 el kg

El mango a 6,99

El melocotón calanda a 6

La frambuesa a 5,60

La cereza a 15 el kg


Hay muchos ejemplos, la fruta de calidad es muy cara y mucha gente la aprecia y la paga.


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Además con un margen porcentuales bajo,como la patata que se ya como reclamo.....
> Si superas los 12k este mes puedes montar una falla, hablando en términos valencianos que te van...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Es que es todo a la vez

Enero no ha sido malo
La media de caja ha sido de 600€
Se vende más patata con menos margen
El margen se mantiene
El agua moja
Pero él sale seco de la ducha

Y así todo.

O es el mayor troll de burbuja o es el mayor gilipollas, sin descartar que se den las dos a la vez.

Ahora saca la lista de frutas premium como si fuera una tienda gourmet en vez de una frutería de barrio, dónde se supone iban las viejas a cotillear.

Ahora igual salta con que vende 60 kg de arándanos al mes.


----------



## OBDC (24 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Es que es todo a la vez
> 
> Enero no ha sido malo
> La media de caja ha sido de 600€
> ...



Los precios son todo mentira.
Una frutería no puede vender un 25% por encima de los supermercados.
Yo creo que más que las circunstancias es el perfil psicológico lo que hay que analizar.
Es un clásico attention ware de tapa de libro con tintes de buenismo, resilente y condescendencia.
En definitiva es un pobre tipo al que la necesidad de figuración, le ha hecho ser la estrella de su funeral y celebrarlo diciendo que es el hilo más leído de burbuja cuando el atractivo que tiene el hilo es su propia necedad y patetismo y ser adicto a la píldora azul. Es el perfecto antiheroe que todos observamos preguntándonos "a ver como termina saliendo de este barrizal".
Hace años vi una situación similar que me hace recordar esta por lo ñoña; una pareja de conocidos mudarse sobreendeudándose en una hipoteca de 250k a 375k para que los hijos de 6 y 7 años se los cuidara la madre de ella "gratis".
No hubo forma de hacerles ver que el salario de una canguro por 5 años hasta que los niños fueran mas autónomos no superaría los 60k, y que se ahorrarían 65k pagando un salario y que lo "gratis" de la madre de ella sería carísimo.......y ya no hablar de llevar el riesgo de endeudamiento a niveles de caldera del diablo.
Supongo que alguno con experiencia de vida amplia se habrá dado cuenta que luego de la mudanza se separaron, ella se quedó en el piso y la madre cuidando los niños y el pagando la hipoteca como un santo compartiendo piso con un colega del trabajo. Un plan maquiavelico que monto ella para que la separación le fuera "cómoda" y el mordió el anzuelo como un buen españolito que no decide ni opina en su casa por temor a no follar con la única mujer que le dejó tocar el ombligo con la punta de la polla.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Las fresas y las uvas andan cerca de los 5 euros kg
> 
> El arandano a 12,50 el kg
> 
> ...




y cuanto de eso vendes y compras al mes ?
me vas a decir que compras kilos de eso y los vendes sin perder margen ?
que no tiras nada ?

coño, se me olvidaba, que lo que os cogéis, tambien cuenta como margen......

de cerezas a 15 pavos no has vendido ( ni venderás ) mas de una caja mientras te dure la fruteria

y así con el arandano y otras cuantas



javiwell dijo:


> Hay muchos ejemplos, la fruta de calidad es muy cara y mucha gente la aprecia y la paga.



no será entre los clientes de tu frutería,,,,,,,

estás bajando el nivel de trolleo


----------



## spica (24 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay muchos ejemplos, la fruta de calidad es muy cara y mucha gente la aprecia y la paga.



¿Cual es el perfil de tus clientes, que es un barrio de parejas jovenes, langostas, etc?


----------



## OBDC (24 Ene 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿Cual es el perfil de tus clientes, que es un barrio de parejas jovenes, langostas, etc?



No importa el barrio, los clientes se sectorizan por franja etaria. La frutería la pisan gente de 45/50 para arriba y con vidas sin agobios de tiempo.
La gente joven y criando no tienen tiempo para ir a la frutería, pillan todo en supermercado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> y cuanto de eso vendes y compras al mes ?
> me vas a decir que compras kilos de eso y los vendes sin perder margen ?
> que no tiras nada ?
> 
> ...



No sé cuántos kg, de que en concreto? Es una pregunta un poco genérica.

Arándano siempre tenemos como un par de kg en la tienda. La gente se lo lleva en bolsas de medio kg aprox. Nunca sobra, se ofrece, se da a probar uno y en cuestión de unas horas se ha vendido todo.

Melocotón Calanda ahora no hay.

En primavera y en verano se vende mucha más fruta premium selección que en invierno.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No sé cuántos kg, de que en concreto? Es una pregunta un poco genérica.
> 
> Arándano siempre tenemos como un par de kg en la tienda. La gente se lo lleva en bolsas de medio kg aprox. Nunca sobra, se ofrece, se da a probar uno y en cuestión de unas horas se ha vendido todo.
> 
> ...



Y así es Javito, el contrato de alquiler no se lo ha mirado porque ese no es su problema, la cuentas diarias?, No las pide por no agobiar a su mujer, pero el arándano, del arándano lo sabe todo.


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿Cual es el perfil de tus clientes, que es un barrio de parejas jovenes, langostas, etc?



Muy céntrico, conviven edificios de nueva planta con edificios de los años 60. 

Todas la edades y rentas siendo una zona con precio de vivienda medio de unos 250 mil euros

Preponderan entre nuestros clientes las señoras de entre 40 y 80 años que hacen la compra para toda la unidad familiar. Quizá este grupo sea el 65


----------



## Scire (25 Ene 2022)

Sigo viendo bien el negocio si se quedara en el ámbito familiar.

Es decir, tu mujer sola. Podría sacarse sus 2.500 o 3.000 fácilmente, currando de verdad.

En este tipo de negocios de barrio, es tradición que, cuando el dueño no está, se quede la hija a atenderlo unas horillas. Solo así se le puede sacar un rendimiento, un pequeño pero jugoso capital. Dedicarse a contratar empleados en pequeños negocios así es echarse la soga al cuello en un país como Ezpaña.

Ahora la empleada está ganando más que tu mujer, en dinero y en derechos. Tu mujer no llega ni al SMI. Gana lo mismo, pero es como si lo recibiera en negro, a diferencia de la empleada.


----------



## Kirinkanka (25 Ene 2022)

Me encanta este hilo


----------



## OBDC (25 Ene 2022)

Kirinkanka dijo:


> Me encanta este hilo



Es lo mejor de burbuja, junto con el hilo de Oro y Plata.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Lombroso (25 Ene 2022)

El chaval ya dejó bien claro que la mujer quería ser autónoma para tener más tiempo libre y mejorar su salario. 

Lo segundo lo ha conseguido, lo primero lo dudo. Da igual cómo lo haya hecho, si mirándole a los ojos al mayorista o al culo, pero, al menos, va cumpliendo


----------



## Scire (25 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> El chaval ya dejó bien claro que la mujer quería ser autónoma para tener más tiempo libre y mejorar su salario.
> 
> Lo segundo lo ha conseguido, lo primero lo dudo. Da igual cómo lo haya hecho, si mirándole a los ojos al mayorista o al culo, pero, al menos, va cumpliendo



En enero ha reconocido que se ha sacado un SMI, luego su situación económica es exactamente igual.


----------



## OBDC (25 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> En enero ha reconocido que se ha sacado un SMI, luego su situación económica es exactamente igual.



No es igual amigo. Antes no tenía riesgo ni deudas de 30k

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> El chaval ya dejó bien claro que la mujer quería ser autónoma para tener más tiempo libre y mejorar su salario.
> 
> Lo segundo lo ha conseguido, lo primero lo dudo. Da igual cómo lo haya hecho, si mirándole a los ojos al mayorista o al culo, pero, al menos, va cumpliendo



Tiempo libre tiene el mismo, que es poco.

Lo que tiene es la flexibilidad de poder ausentarse sin dar explicaciones mientras está la empleada trabajando. Bien para hacer cosas relacionadas con la frutería como ir a ingresar al banco o ir a por latas de refresco, como algún recado personal, véase recoger a la niña del colegio en 30 minutos.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tiempo libre tiene el mismo, que es poco.
> 
> Lo que tiene es la flexibilidad de poder ausentarse sin dar explicaciones mientras está la empleada trabajando. Bien para hacer cosas relacionadas con la frutería como ir a ingresar al banco o ir a por latas de refresco, como algún recado personal, véase recoger a la niña del colegio en 30 minutos.



Ir por latas de refresco?

Ay, señor!

Que me meo!

Por supuesto irá en su coche,

Esta comedia cada día mejora


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> En enero ha reconocido que se ha sacado un SMI, luego su situación económica es exactamente igual.



No es exactamente igual, está sacando 833 euros para comprar traspaso en enero y aún así puede disfrutar del mismo dinero que con un smi. Eso en el peor mes del año, es decir que ni lo nota siendo el mes de enero y que cuando esté pagada la frutería, ganará 833 euros más que un smi en un fatídico mes de enero.

Ahora echa un vistazo a los 2.500 euros que saca de media mensual en el cuarto trimestre de 2021.


----------



## Scire (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No es exactamente igual, está sacando 833 euros para comprar traspaso en enero y aún así puede disfrutar del mismo dinero que con un smi. Eso en el peor mes del año, es decir que ni lo nota siendo el mes de enero y que cuando esté pagada la frutería, ganará 833 euros más que un smi en un fatídico mes de enero.
> 
> Ahora echa un vistazo a los 2.500 euros que saca de media mensual en el cuarto trimestre de 2021.



Lo de que es el peor mes, lo dices tú, ya que la frutería solo tiene 4 meses. Veamos febrero o agosto.


----------



## OBDC (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No es exactamente igual, está sacando 833 euros para comprar traspaso en enero y aún así puede disfrutar del mismo dinero que con un smi. Eso en el peor mes del año, es decir que ni lo nota siendo el mes de enero y que cuando esté pagada la frutería, ganará 833 euros más que un smi en un fatídico mes de enero.
> 
> Ahora echa un vistazo a los 2.500 euros que saca de media mensual en el cuarto trimestre de 2021.



Error: no está comprando un traspaso por 833 € porque es un valor intangible, subjetivo e irrecuperable. Esta pagando 833 € por una deuda contraída para comprar un trabajo de un SMI.
Lo asombroso, es que si yo como empresario vendo por 30k un puesto de trabajo de un SMI + 833 € + flexibilidad horaria + responsabilidad de subalternos y pago de finiquitos de los mismos y sin finiquito ni paro no solo no me lo pagaría nadie, sino que probablemente terminará con una denuncia en trabajo. Eso sin hablar del riesgo de endeudamiento 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Lo de que es el peor mes, lo dices tú, ya que la frutería solo tiene 4 meses. Veamos febrero o agosto.



Cierto, veamos las cifras y no lancemos campanas al vuelo.

Según mi mujer agosto es mejor mes ya que se vende mucha sandía, melón, paraguaya, Claudia, ciruela, melocotón, cereza, fresa... Son cosas que apetecen con el calor


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Cierto, veamos las cifras y no lancemos campanas al vuelo.
> 
> Según mi mujer agosto es mejor mes ya que se vende mucha sandía, melón, paraguaya, Claudia, ciruela, melocotón, cereza, fresa... Son cosas que apetecen con el calor



Este tío no puede ser de verdad, tiene que tener detrás un equipo haciéndole el guión.

Ni voy a preguntar porque seguro que me dice que todas esas frutas las vende a 6€/kg y que en Agosto la población del barrio se multiplica x2

Obviarenos que las percepciones de tu mujer son... Cómo decirlo finamente...


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ir por latas de refresco?
> 
> Ay, señor!
> 
> ...



Al menos una vez cada dos semanas tiene que ir a la compra, bien sean bolsas, guantes, productos de limpieza, gel hidroalcohólico... Ya aprovecha y compra ahí las latas de refresco y cerveza, le sale más barato a que se las pongan en la puerta y no vende tantas como puede vender un bar.

Con meter 72 latas en el maletero de nuestro flamante Audi ya está resuelto


----------



## Scire (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Al menos una vez cada dos semanas tiene que ir a la compra, bien sean bolsas, guantes, productos de limpieza, gel hidroalcohólico... Ya aprovecha y compra ahí las latas de refresco y cerveza, le sale más barato a que se las pongan en la puerta y no vende tantas como puede vender un bar.
> 
> Con meter 72 latas en el maletero de nuestro flamante Audi ya está resuelto



Eres un crack.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Al menos una vez cada dos semanas tiene que ir a la compra, bien sean bolsas, guantes, productos de limpieza, gel hidroalcohólico... Ya aprovecha y compra ahí las latas de refresco y cerveza, le sale más barato a que se las pongan en la puerta y no vende tantas como puede vender un bar.
> 
> Con meter 72 latas en el maletero de nuestro flamante Audi ya está resuelto



72 latas, entre refresco y cerveza cada 2 semanas, compradas a precio Mercadona

Lo dicho, el club de la comedia


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

[


javiwell dijo:


> Al menos una vez cada dos semanas tiene que ir a la compra, bien sean bolsas, guantes, productos de limpieza, gel hidroalcohólico... Ya aprovecha y compra ahí las latas de refresco y cerveza, le sale más barato a que se las pongan en la puerta y no vende tantas como puede vender un bar.
> 
> Con meter 72 latas en el maletero de nuestro flamante Audi ya está resuelto





Mundocruel dijo:


> 72 latas, entre refresco y cerveza cada 2 semanas, compradas a precio Mercadona
> 
> Lo dicho, el club de la comedia



Confesad que sois la misma persona, porque si no me muero ahora mismo.

Estais jugando con mi salud mental. Exijo confesión o habrá Deporte.

O eso, o sois guionistas de Netflix que quereis hacerle la competencia al "Sálvame".


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Confesad que sois la misma persona, porque si no me muero ahora mismo.
> ...



Si yo fuera él te juro por Dios que había puesto fin a ese sufrimiento


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tiene una trastienda bastante holgada y cuando son recaditos tipo guantes, bolsas, latas de refresco o cerveza, papelería o bandejas o cestas... ya le digo que aprovisione cantidades para un trimestre y que se evite todo paseo.
> 
> Con las latas le digo que hable con un distribuidor que se las ponga en la puerta que aunque fueran unos céntimos más le va a salir más barato.





javiwell dijo:


> Entre guantes, bolsas y productos de limpieza son unos 50 euros al mes. Las bolsas se cobran por ley y se saca margen. Como ya dije estos gastos está expresados en la fila compras de existencias.
> 
> TPV ya lo trate largo y tendido con @cohynetes , nos cobran 10 euros al mes, tarifa plana por el tpv.
> 
> De navidad tenemos algunos adornos guardados que sacamos cada año, creo que en noviembre se gastaron 30 euros en el chino en mierdas decorativas.





javiwell dijo:


> Al menos una vez cada dos semanas tiene que ir a la compra, bien sean bolsas, guantes, productos de limpieza, gel hidroalcohólico... Ya aprovecha y compra ahí las latas de refresco y cerveza, le sale más barato a que se las pongan en la puerta y no vende tantas como puede vender un bar.
> 
> Con meter 72 latas en el maletero de nuestro flamante Audi ya está resuelto





En fin, como decían Violadores


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Si yo fuera él te juro por Dios que había puesto fin a ese sufrimiento



Admítelo tenemos un feeling


----------



## OBDC (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Al menos una vez cada dos semanas tiene que ir a la compra, bien sean bolsas, guantes, productos de limpieza, gel hidroalcohólico... Ya aprovecha y compra ahí las latas de refresco y cerveza, le sale más barato a que se las pongan en la puerta y no vende tantas como puede vender un bar.
> 
> Con meter 72 latas en el maletero de nuestro flamante Audi ya está resuelto



Flamante Audi dice ....vaya complejos de inferioridad gastas cuando necesitas acreditar tu valía por posesiones materiales.
Cuanto pagas de letra?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Si yo fuera él te juro por Dios que había puesto fin a ese sufrimiento



Me habrás leido muchas veces defendiendo al OP (sin dejar mi crítica -espero que- constructiva) pero esto es que ya se sale de madre.

Los datos financieros, las proyecciones...joder, yo hago el 10% de eso en mi curro y me echan a la puta calle antes de poder terminar de decir "fruta".

Y lo de las latas de refrescos y cerveza en una fruteria...ya puestos que contrate a un chino a vender juguetes y los jueves que invite a unos gitanos con la cabra a cambio de un 20% de lo que pille. Es como una peli de los hermanos Marx.

@javiwell en serio que te deseo lo mejor, todo lo mejor, pero como tu negocio aguante 3 años al nivel que vais y con la crisis que viene ya puedes empezar a escribir un guión que Netflix te lo compra. Nicholas Cage haciendo de ti y Charlize Theron de tu mujer. Y el que te hace el traspaso es Christopher Walken.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Admítelo tenemos un feeling



*Pues venga en honor a ese feeling, que hasta ahora solo habías demostrado con el mayorista, cuéntame como se come esto,*



javiwell dijo:


> Tiene una trastienda bastante holgada y cuando son recaditos tipo guantes, bolsas, latas de refresco o cerveza, papelería o bandejas o cestas... ya le digo que aprovisione cantidades para un trimestre y que se evite todo paseo.
> 
> Con las latas le digo que hable con un distribuidor que se las ponga en la puerta que aunque fueran unos céntimos más le va a salir más barato.



*En noviembre, acaparas para un trimestre, gracias a tu amplia trastienda, y le dices a tu mujer que las latas se las pida a un distribuidor pero se ve que esta se pasa por su potorro peruano lo que tú decidas.*



Spoiler: Ejemplo de potorro peruano
















javiwell dijo:


> Entre guantes, bolsas y productos de limpieza son unos 50 euros al mes. Las bolsas se cobran por ley y se saca margen. Como ya dije estos gastos está expresados en la fila compras de existencias.
> 
> TPV ya lo trate largo y tendido con @cohynetes , nos cobran 10 euros al mes, tarifa plana por el tpv.
> 
> ...



*Luego tenemos que un trimestre de gastos de limpieza, bolsas, guantes son 150€ y el gasto trimestral en comprar latas 216€ (144*3*0.50)

Y haciendo uno de tus WIN WIN, haces que un mísero gasto de 366€ os supongan 6 viajes con coche particular + combustible particular + tiempo laboral*



javiwell dijo:


> Al menos una vez cada dos semanas tiene que ir a la compra, bien sean bolsas, guantes, productos de limpieza, gel hidroalcohólico... Ya aprovecha y compra ahí las latas de refresco y cerveza, le sale más barato a que se las pongan en la puerta y no vende tantas como puede vender un bar.
> 
> Con meter 72 latas en el maletero de nuestro flamante Audi ya está resuelto



*En cada viaje compra 25€ de productos de limpieza + 36 € de latas

Lo cual te convierte en el último libro de este infraser*








Espera que edito y rematamos calculando los beneficios generados por cada compra.

Los 25€ de limpieza ni los vamos a tener en cuenta por razones mas que obvias

Pasamos a las 72 latas y pongamos que a cada una le ganas 0.30€ tenemos así un total de 16€ a los que habría que descontar los costes del coches, combustible y tiempo. Todo esto para aumentar en 6€ la caja diaria.

Pd. El libro que te lo dedique, te lo mereces.


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> *Pues venga en honor a ese feeling, que hasta ahora solo habías demostrado con el mayorista, cuéntame como se come esto,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente le he recomendado comprar las latas por cientos pero no me ha hecho caso.

Va reponiendo latas cuando necesita, a cada lata le saca unos 50 céntimos de margen, así que simplemente cuando va al súper y coge 72 latas y está metiendo un margen de 36 euros en el maletero.

Al súper va a ir igual aunque sea para su compra personal para comprar champú...cada uno tiene sus manías


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Al súper va a ir igual aunque sea para su compra personal para comprar champú...cada uno tiene sus manías



Pues esas manias cuestan dinero en un momento en el que debeis 30k.

Aparte de la clara desconexión que tienes con tu mujer, y que eventualmente pasará factura, quiero creer que ella (con mil perdones) sería una soberana imbécil si va en coche a comprar champú. El gasto de tiempo y gasolina además del desgaste del coche...pero si encima tiene que perder el tiempo de montar 72 latas en un coche cada vez que va, pues es un despropósito.

Por lo que cuentas al menos ella no desliga su vida personal (comprar champú) de su trabajo como empresaria (comprar latas). Ella (y tú al parecer) lo veis como "bueno, de todos modos voy a la tienda a comprar champú, así que puedo comprar 72 latas" cuando en realidad estas haciendo algo treméndamente ineficiente. Es que ni ese ínfimo beneficio te merece la pena.


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me habrás leido muchas veces defendiendo al OP (sin dejar mi crítica -espero que- constructiva) pero esto es que ya se sale de madre.
> 
> Los datos financieros, las proyecciones...joder, yo hago el 10% de eso en mi curro y me echan a la puta calle antes de poder terminar de decir "fruta".
> 
> ...



Mientras los clientes paguen 1,20 por una cerveza porque está más cerca de su casa tendremos latas de cerveza. Por qué íbamos a renunciar a esa ganancia?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mientras los clientes paguen 1,20 por una cerveza porque está más cerca de su casa tendremos latas de cerveza. Por qué íbamos a renunciar a esa ganancia?



PORQUE OS ESTA COSTANDO DINERO. ¿De veras no lo ves o no lo quieres ver?


----------



## Cicciolino (25 Ene 2022)

Mi aportación a este HILO MÍTICO, paradigma de todos los del subforito de henperdedores: ¡todas frutas!


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues esas manias cuestan dinero en un momento en el que debeis 30k.
> 
> Aparte de la clara desconexión que tienes con tu mujer, y que eventualmente pasará factura, quiero creer que ella (con mil perdones) sería una soberana imbécil si va en coche a comprar champú. El gasto de tiempo y gasolina además del desgaste del coche...pero si encima tiene que perder el tiempo de montar 72 latas en un coche cada vez que va, pues es un despropósito.
> 
> Por lo que cuentas al menos ella no desliga su vida personal (comprar champú) de su trabajo como empresaria (comprar latas). Ella (y tú al parecer) lo veis como "bueno, de todos modos voy a la tienda a comprar champú, así que puedo comprar 72 latas" cuando en realidad estas haciendo algo treméndamente ineficiente. Es que ni ese ínfimo beneficio te merece la pena.



Tu no vas nunca al supermercado?

Debemos ser los únicos de España que vamos al supermercado. 

Incluso hay hipermercados para autónomos como Makro, quizá porque todos los autónomos son tontos o quizá porque en muchos casos es más comodo, rápido y barato comprar todo en un solo sitio.

El supermercado está a 3 minutos en coche


----------



## Claire R (25 Ene 2022)

Si tienes frapuccinos a lo mejor me paso por tu tiendecita. Me gustan de caramelo


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> PORQUE OS ESTA COSTANDO DINERO. ¿De veras no lo ves o no lo quieres ver?



Ir al supermercado en el coche nos cuesta 3 euros, unos 6 euros al mes para estos menesteres


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tu no vas nunca al supermercado?
> 
> Debemos ser los únicos de España que vamos al supermercado.
> 
> ...



Si necesito comprar champú no voy en coche. Voy andando, o voy a uno cercano donde el champú me costará mas caro, pero mas barato que el gasto de ir en coche.

Makro es un hipermercado de venta al por mayor, así que permíteme que dude que vayas a Makro a comprar un bote de champú.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ir al supermercado en el coche nos cuesta 3 euros, unos 6 euros al mes para estos menesteres



FALSO.

Ir en coche al supermercado no te cuesta 3 euros, pero como no tengo interés en dejarte en ridículo gratuitamente te voy a dar el derecho de réplica:

*Explícame porqué es mentira que ir al supermercado te cueste 3 euros.*


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> FALSO.
> 
> Ir en coche al supermercado no te cuesta 3 euros, pero como no tengo interés en dejarte en ridículo gratuitamente te voy a dar el derecho de réplica:
> 
> *Explícame porqué es mentira que ir al supermercado te cueste 3 euros.*



Como puedes saber que no cuesta 3 euros si desconoces la distancia del supermercado a la tienda?


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Como puedes saber que no cuesta 3 euros si desconoces la distancia del supermercado a la tienda?



Bastante fácil, porque conoce los gastos fijos, aproximadamente, de un vehículo. En realidad el coste del combustible es lo de menos.

Pero para eso deberías tener alguna noción de lo que es llevar una empresa y en vez de ello saltaràs con que os sale gratis porque el seguro, el impuesto de circulación y demás lo ibas a pagar de todos modos.

Sería tan sencillo como preguntarte cuánto te saldría que alguien te trajera esas 72 latas pero no das para eso.

Has encontrado ya el libro?


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

El km se paga a 37 céntimos en las empresas con todo incluido, seguro, amortización del vehiculo, combustible etc

Con 3 euros puedes recorrer 9 km todo incluido.

Tenemos muchos supermercados en 4,5 km a la redonda y nuestro coche es de segunda mano, cuesta menos de 37 céntimos el km, unos 20 cent


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El km se paga a 37 céntimos en las empresas con todo incluido, seguro, amortización del vehiculo, combustible etc
> 
> Con 3 euros puedes recorrer 9 km todo incluido.
> 
> Tenemos muchos supermercados en 4,5 km a la redonda y nuestro coche es de segunda mano, cuesta menos de 37 céntimos el km, unos 20 cent



Un flamante Audi de segunda mano, cómprate 2 libros uno solo se te queda corto.

Estoy seguro que serías de los que pagarías el precio que vale el libro.

Que tu mujer, empresaria, se pague a si misma, trabajadora, 0.37€ es otro de tus WIN WIN


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> FALSO.
> 
> Ir en coche al supermercado no te cuesta 3 euros, pero como no tengo interés en dejarte en ridículo gratuitamente te voy a dar el derecho de réplica:
> 
> *Explícame porqué es mentira que ir al supermercado te cueste 3 euros.*



Supermercado a 3 km, 37 céntimos el km

Quizá estemos ante el debate menos importante de todo el hilo, ahorrarse 3 euros evitando desplazamiento en coche. Para perder 2 horas haciendo recados a pie


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Supermercado a 3 km, 37 céntimos el km
> 
> Quizá estemos ante el debate menos importante de todo el hilo, ahorrarse 3 euros evitando desplazamiento en coche. Para perder 2 horas haciendo recados a pie



Podemos debatir lo calzonazos que eres si lo prefieres o podemos debatir cuánto tiempo real está tu mujer en la tienda.

En realidad a mí me intriga el flamante Audi de segunda zarpa, que puedes contarnos de él, te deja tu mujer llevarlo?, duerme en la calle? Le has puesto pegatinas?


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Un flamante Audi de segunda mano, cómprate 2 libros uno solo se te queda corto.
> 
> Estoy seguro que serías de los que pagarías el precio que vale el libro.
> 
> Que tu mujer, empresaria, se pague a si misma, trabajadora, 0.37€ es otro de tus WIN WIN



No tienes ni idea, cuando mi señora llega con las latas en el Audi, todas las señoras saben que es la mejor tienda de la zona joder


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No tienes ni idea, cuando mi señora llega con las latas en el Audi, todas las señoras saben que es la mejor tienda de la zona joder



Y yaaaaastá, pa que comerse mas el coco?


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Podemos debatir lo calzonazos que eres si lo prefieres o podemos debatir cuánto tiempo real está tu mujer en la tienda.
> 
> En realidad a mí me intriga el flamante Audi de segunda zarpa, que puedes contarnos de él, te deja tu mujer llevarlo?, duerme en la calle? Le has puesto pegatinas?



Aproximadamente 8 horas al día en la tienda

El Audi es mío, le dejo a ella conducirlo, es un A4 Avant diesel automático 2.5 V6 163 burros. Lo pillé en plena pandemia al salir del primer confinamiento por 4500 euros con 180 mil km, los concesionarios pensaban que era el fin del mundo y tiraron los precios después de varios meses cerrados.

Le he cambiado la distribución y un palier que estaba un poco flojo


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aproximadamente 8 horas al día en la tienda
> 
> El Audi es mío, le dejo a ella conducirlo, es un A4 Avant diesel automático 2.5 V6 163 burros. Lo pillé en plena pandemia al salir del primer confinamiento por 4500 euros con 180 mil km, los concesionarios pensaban que era el fin del mundo y tiraron los precios después de varios meses cerrados.
> 
> Le he cambiado la distribución y un palier que estaba un poco flojo



Di que sí Javito, el que no presume de cochazo es porque no quiere.

De todos modos debo romper una lanza a tu favor y decir que lo de las latas es una gilipollez, a ver si os creéis que porque la peruchi se ausente media hora mientras la cajera (choni?) despacha a las viejas se van a dejar de tomar decisiones cruciales para el negocio. Que solo se pierden media hora de marujeo, vaya, no os flipeis.

Como premio, nos dirías tu sueldo? Me muero de curiosidad, hasta ahora te he imaginado como un economista triunfador, me intriga muchísimo en qué puesto se invierte tamaña capacidad de raciocinio


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Como puedes saber que no cuesta 3 euros si desconoces la distancia del supermercado a la tienda?





javiwell dijo:


> Supermercado a 3 km, 37 céntimos el km
> 
> Quizá estemos ante el debate menos importante de todo el hilo, ahorrarse 3 euros evitando desplazamiento en coche. Para perder 2 horas haciendo recados a pie



Pues porque lo único que tienes en consideración es distancia y coste por litro...y no me he equivocado.

¿Quieres que te diga lo que te falta? Por favor piensa hombre, piensa, porque si no sabes sacar la cuenta de la vieja en algo tan pequeño, con todo el respeto te digo que una frutería te queda grande.


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Di que sí Javito, el que no presume de cochazo es porque no quiere.
> 
> De todos modos debo romper una lanza a tu favor y decir que lo de las latas es una gilipollez, a ver si os creéis que porque la peruchi se ausente media hora mientras la cajera (choni?) despacha a las viejas se van a dejar de tomar decisiones cruciales para el negocio. Que solo se pierden media hora de marujeo, vaya, no os flipeis.
> 
> Como premio, nos dirías tu sueldo? Me muero de curiosidad, hasta ahora te he imaginado como un economista triunfador, me intriga muchísimo en qué puesto se invierte tamaña capacidad de raciocinio





Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Di que sí Javito, el que no presume de cochazo es porque no quiere.
> 
> De todos modos debo romper una lanza a tu favor y decir que lo de las latas es una gilipollez, a ver si os creéis que porque la peruchi se ausente media hora mientras la cajera (choni?) despacha a las viejas se van a dejar de tomar decisiones cruciales para el negocio. Que solo se pierden media hora de marujeo, vaya, no os flipeis.
> 
> Como premio, nos dirías tu sueldo? Me muero de curiosidad, hasta ahora te he imaginado como un economista triunfador, me intriga muchísimo en qué puesto se invierte tamaña capacidad de raciocinio



El sueldo es medio alto, nada del otro mundo

Trabajo en aseguradora y tengo una amplia gama de tareas cómo elaborar la cuenta de la entidad, elaborar analizar ratios, proyectar negocios, calcular la solvencia, reportar información al ministerio de economía, atender a auditores y a inspectores, elaborar información para el consejo, elaboración de cálculos de provisiones, de comisiones variables, de incentivos, elaboración y liquidación de saldos de reaseguro...

En definitiva las tareas de pensar, programar, analizar y escribir.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aproximadamente 8 horas al día en la tienda
> 
> El Audi es mío, le dejo a ella conducirlo, es un A4 Avant diesel automático 2.5 V6 163 burros. Lo pillé en plena pandemia al salir del primer confinamiento por 4500 euros con 180 mil km, los concesionarios pensaban que era el fin del mundo y tiraron los precios después de varios meses cerrados.
> 
> Le he cambiado la distribución y un palier que estaba un poco flojo



Don Ramón, es usted?


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues porque lo único que tienes en consideración es distancia y coste por litro...y no me he equivocado.
> 
> ¿Quieres que te diga lo que te falta? Por favor piensa hombre, piensa, porque si no sabes sacar la cuenta de la vieja en algo tan pequeño, con todo el respeto te digo que una frutería te queda grande.



37 céntimos el km no es sólo el combustible, como he dicho es un precio de referencia oficial que incluye todo y sería suficiente para un vehículo nuevo.

En mi caso es menos porque el vehículo me ha costado 4500 euros


----------



## leoper (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Arándano siempre tenemos como un par de kg en la tienda. La gente se lo lleva en bolsas de medio kg aprox. Nunca sobra, se ofrece, se da a probar uno y en cuestión de unas horas se ha vendido todo.



entonces sales a caja diaria de venta de arandanos......



javiwell dijo:


> En primavera y en verano se vende mucha más fruta premium selección que en invierno.



en verano, que tiemble Roig, mercadona se tambalea



javiwell dijo:


> Muy céntrico, conviven edificios de nueva planta con edificios de los años 60.
> 
> Todas la edades y rentas *siendo una zona con precio de vivienda medio de unos 250 mil euros*
> 
> Preponderan entre nuestros clientes las señoras de entre 40 y 80 años que hacen la compra para toda la unidad familiar. Quizá este grupo sea el 65



precio medio de 250.000 ? 
vete a dar una vuelta anda....



javiwell dijo:


> No es exactamente igual, está sacando 833 euros para comprar traspaso en enero y aún así puede disfrutar del mismo dinero que con un smi. Eso en el peor mes del año, es decir que ni lo nota siendo el mes de enero y que cuando esté pagada la frutería, ganará 833 euros más que un smi en un fatídico mes de enero.
> 
> Ahora echa un vistazo a los 2.500 euros que saca de media mensual en el cuarto trimestre de 2021.



que si, que tus cuentas son ejtraordinarias.....
te veo en menos de un año mirando a los hojos al mayorista y comprandole el negocio 
eso o traspasandoselo a otros por 6 cifras



javiwell dijo:


> Según mi mujer agosto es mejor mes ya que se vende mucha sandía, melón, paraguaya, Claudia, ciruela, melocotón, cereza, fresa... Son cosas que apetecen con el calor



segun tu muhé ?
segun los papeles manuscritos del mayorista ?
segun el INE ?




javiwell dijo:


> El Audi es mío, le dejo a ella conducirlo, es un* A4 Avant *diesel automático 2.5 V6 163 burros. Lo pillé en plena pandemia al salir del primer confinamiento por 4500 euros con 180 mil km, los concesionarios pensaban que era el fin del mundo y tiraron los precios después de varios meses cerrados.



ves, en eso has acertado : una flamante melocotonera de coche, perfecto para que tu muhé compre el champú y lo desgravéis como gasto


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Di que sí Javito, el que no presume de cochazo es porque no quiere.
> 
> De todos modos debo romper una lanza a tu favor y decir que lo de las latas es una gilipollez, a ver si os creéis que porque la peruchi se ausente media hora mientras la cajera (choni?) despacha a las viejas se van a dejar de tomar decisiones cruciales para el negocio. Que solo se pierden media hora de marujeo, vaya, no os flipeis.
> 
> Como premio, nos dirías tu sueldo? Me muero de curiosidad, hasta ahora te he imaginado como un economista triunfador, me intriga muchísimo en qué puesto se invierte tamaña capacidad de raciocinio



La metodología para llevar una frutería es, de base y que se entienda lo que quiero decir, lo mismo que la metodología para llevar la dirección del Mercadona.

Para que una fruteria, o un Mercadona, salga adelante, hay que tener una disciplina económica y saber sobre FMCGs.

Las latas son una gilipollez. Podría regalarlas (a una por cliente y semana, tampoco nos pasemos) y no afectaría al funcionamiento de la frutería ni a la caja. Pero es la disciplina lo que falla.

El compañero, con todo los respetos, no entiende de cost centers, de profit centers, o de logística, y éso, en ése tipo de negocio, es fundamental. Pero lo mas importante es que no separa el negocio de su vida personal.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 37 céntimos el km no es sólo el combustible, como he dicho es un precio de referencia oficial que incluye todo y sería suficiente para un vehículo nuevo.
> 
> En mi caso es menos porque el vehículo me ha costado 4500 euros



Vale, ya empezamos a caminar. ¿Qué mas cosas estas perdiendo?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Bastante fácil, porque conoce los gastos fijos, aproximadamente, de un vehículo. En realidad el coste del combustible es lo de menos.
> 
> Pero para eso deberías tener alguna noción de lo que es llevar una empresa y en vez de ello saltaràs con que os sale gratis porque el seguro, el impuesto de circulación y demás lo ibas a pagar de todos modos.
> 
> *Sería tan sencillo como preguntarte cuánto te saldría que alguien te trajera esas 72 latas pero no das para eso.*



Y aún te dejas otras cosas en el tintero pero tu respuesta es bastante mejor, sobre todo el planteamiento del outsourcing que me ha gustado bastante (por eso lo remarco).


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Vale, ya empezamos a caminar. ¿Qué mas cosas estas perdiendo?



Nada más, los 3 euros de paseíto en Audi cada dos semanas.


----------



## leoper (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El sueldo es medio alto, nada del otro mundo
> 
> Trabajo en aseguradora y tengo una amplia gama de tareas cómo elaborar la cuenta de la entidad, elaborar analizar ratios, proyectar negocios, calcular la solvencia, reportar información al ministerio de economía, atender a auditores y a inspectores, elaborar información para el consejo, elaboración de cálculos de provisiones, de comisiones variables, de incentivos, elaboración y liquidación de saldos de reaseguro...
> 
> En definitiva las tareas de pensar, programar, analizar y escribir.



Pues se ve que gastas todas las neuronas en el curro de verdad, porque lo que es en la frutería....

te digo una cosa, hubieras hecho mejor comprando BTC...y mira como va......


javiwell dijo:


> 37 céntimos el km no es sólo el combustible, como he dicho es un precio de referencia oficial que incluye todo y sería suficiente para un vehículo nuevo.
> 
> En mi caso es menos porque el vehículo me ha costado 4500 euros



al que le pagan eso, le pagan su sueldo aparte ( cosa que tu obvias )
con eso por km, pagas el coche a duras penas, siempre que no pase nada

es como si el trabajo fuera llevar algo de Cadiz a Coruña, y le cobras 37 cent km.......pero te olvidas del sueldo del conductor, y que tiene que volver a su lugar de origen

las cuentas hacen aguas


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La metodología para llevar una frutería es, de base y que se entienda lo que quiero decir, lo mismo que la metodología para llevar la dirección del Mercadona.
> 
> Para que una fruteria, o un Mercadona, salga adelante, hay que tener una disciplina económica y saber sobre FMCGs.
> 
> ...



Cómo no va a entender de eso? Mira el comentario sobre las funciones de su puesto, nuestro amigo Javi es un experto. 

De todos modos, este país tiene una gran tradición de negocios Paco, lo que es esta frutería, dejad a la peruchi que camele que es empresaria. Hasta que no quiten los módulos o la empleada se la líe (habría que ver si no mete mano a la caja de momento, porque la mujer ni de coña se pisparía), yo digo que tendrá su SMI.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (25 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Bastante fácil, porque conoce los gastos fijos, aproximadamente, de un vehículo. En realidad el coste del combustible es lo de menos.
> 
> Pero para eso deberías tener alguna noción de lo que es llevar una empresa y en vez de ello saltaràs con que os sale gratis porque el seguro, el impuesto de circulación y demás lo ibas a pagar de todos modos.
> 
> ...



Me he enterado de que el señor Carrefour te trae la compra gratis si supera los 100€, ¿nos lo podríamos permitir? Aunque habría que sacrificar lugar en el almacén, que es donde la entrañable familia protagonista deja los enseres de ir a la playa (recordemos que la cercanía al hogar es uno de los justificantes de los 30k de traspaso)


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Cómo no va a entender de eso? Mira el comentario sobre las funciones de su puesto, nuestro amigo Javi es un experto.
> 
> De todos modos, este país tiene una gran tradición de negocios Paco, lo que es esta frutería, dejad a la peruchi que camele que es empresaria. Hasta que no quiten los módulos o la empleada se la líe (habría que ver si no mete mano a la caja de momento, porque la mujer ni de coña se pisparía), yo digo que tendrá su SMI.



Adivina quién está deseando que la mujer de Javito se monte en el flamante Audi del 2005 para poder "cuadrar" la caja.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Nada más, los 3 euros de paseíto en Audi cada dos semanas.



Me pones muy difícil ayudarte. Te pondré algunas anotaciones a ver si lo vas entendiendo:
- Tienes un gasto de combustible (es lo que has adivinado, pero también era lo mas básico).
- Tienes una depreciación en un vehículo que además no esta preparado para eso. No hablo de que sea un sedán y no una furgoneta, sino de que arrancas y andas 3.7km en ciudad. Mejor le iría a tu coche si hiciera 50km por autovía desde el punto de vista del desgaste.
- Tienes a una empleada que se ausenta cada dos semanas, que por cierto NI DE COÑA es media hora lo que pierde de trabajo.
- Tienes a una empleada que, una vez cada dos semanas, hace carga y descarga de 72 latas, imagino en bloques. ¿Usa algún tipo de protección durante ese trabajo? ¿Tiene conocimientos sobre cómo cargar y descargar de forma segura? La respuesta ya me la sé.
- Tienes un riesgo ya que la mayoría de los accidentes de tráfico se producen a 10km de tu domicilio. Tienes riesgo material y personal.
- Por cierto, ¿conoces la legislación con respecto al uso de un vehículo privado para cargar mercancías? ¿sabes si te pondrían multa por ello?

Varias veces te lo he preguntado y en ningún momento has contado con estas cosas, que son básicas.

¿Planteamos escenarios y tablas de riesgo/beneficio?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Cómo no va a entender de eso? Mira el comentario sobre las funciones de su puesto, nuestro amigo Javi es un experto.
> 
> De todos modos, este país tiene una gran tradición de negocios Paco, lo que es esta frutería, dejad a la peruchi que camele que es empresaria. Hasta que no quiten los módulos o la empleada se la líe (habría que ver si no mete mano a la caja de momento, porque la mujer ni de coña se pisparía), yo digo que tendrá su SMI.



Este pais tiene una tradición de negocios Paco donde "Heramos Hemprendedores" porque no había competencia y la gente apenas sabía leer y escribir.

Las cosas han cambiado un montón, y la gente no entiende que al igual que en los años 80 si no tenías carnet de conducir no eras nadie, ahora si no tienes una nociones serías de económicas y empresariales no puedes montar una frutería.

Bueno, como poder puedes, y aqui lo vemos demostrado, pero si le sale bien será por pura suerte. Por ejemplo, suerte de que no se le rompa el coche mientras va cargando las 72 latas.


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me pones muy difícil ayudarte. Te pondré algunas anotaciones a ver si lo vas entendiendo:
> - Tienes un gasto de combustible (es lo que has adivinado, pero también era lo mas básico).
> - Tienes una depreciación en un vehículo que además no esta preparado para eso. No hablo de que sea un sedán y no una furgoneta, sino de que arrancas y andas 3.7km en ciudad. Mejor le iría a tu coche si hiciera 50km por autovía desde el punto de vista del desgaste.
> - Tienes a una empleada que se ausenta cada dos semanas, que por cierto NI DE COÑA es media hora lo que pierde de trabajo.
> ...



Dios mío un autónomo llevando 3 packs de latas en el maletero del vehículo familiar asegurado. 

Si eso es un enorme riesgo lo mejor es no levantarse de la cama por si a uno le atropellan por la calle o le atracan. Podrías caerte por las escaleras en cualquier momento, mejor no conducir

Y si cae un meteorito? Y si nos invaden los rusos? Accidente nuclear? Pandemia? No espera eso ya nos ha pasado


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

Un tío por la Autopista conduciendo y escucha en la radio...

- ¡Atención!, hay un loco que conduce en sentido contrario por la autopista.

- ¿Uno?, ¡pero si son miles!


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Este pais tiene una tradición de negocios Paco donde "Heramos Hemprendedores" porque no había competencia y la gente apenas sabía leer y escribir.
> 
> Las cosas han cambiado un montón, y la gente no entiende que al igual que en los años 80 si no tenías carnet de conducir no eras nadie, ahora si no tienes una nociones serías de económicas y empresariales no puedes montar una frutería.
> 
> Bueno, como poder puedes, y aqui lo vemos demostrado, pero si le sale bien será por pura suerte. Por ejemplo, suerte de que no se le rompa el coche mientras va cargando las 72 latas.



Pero como cojones se va a romper un coche por llevar 24 kg en el maletero, no se podría montar ni una persona.

Con esa mentalidad no deberías invertir en nada, todo es arriesgadisimo , lo tuyo sería el preparacionismo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Dios mío un autónomo llevando 3 packs de latas en el maletero del vehículo familiar asegurado.
> 
> Si eso es un enorme riesgo lo mejor es no levantarse de la cama por si a uno le atropellan por la calle o le atracan. Podrías caerte por las escaleras en cualquier momento, mejor no conducir
> 
> Y si cae un meteorito? Y si nos invaden los rusos? Accidente nuclear? Pandemia? No espera eso ya nos ha pasado



1. Corre a tu compañía de seguros cuando le cuentes que tuviste un accidente cargando 72 latas "para consumo propio" y que ¡oh casualidad! resulta que tienes una frutería donde las vendes.
2. Es un HECHO FACTUAL que la mayoría de los accidentes se producen en las inmediaciones de la vivienda. Tu planteamiento del meteorito o el ataque nuclear es bastante infantil.

Y como insultas mi inteligencia con respuestas de chulo, ya me das permiso a que te responda: No tienes ni puta idea y te las van a dar todas juntas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pero como cojones se va a romper un coche por llevar 24 kg en el maletero, no se podría montar ni una persona.
> 
> Con esa mentalidad no deberías invertir en nada, todo es arriesgadisimo , lo tuyo sería el preparacionismo



Que no, melón, que no es por llevar 24kg en el maletero. Es porque en esa distancia ocurren la gran mayoría de los accidentes.

Lo mio es el sentido común, ya que a mis cuestiones totalmente lógicas no has sabido responder mas que con estupideces.


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. Corre a tu compañía de seguros cuando le cuentes que tuviste un accidente cargando 72 latas "para consumo propio" y que ¡oh casualidad! resulta que tienes una frutería donde las vendes.
> 2. Es un HECHO FACTUAL que la mayoría de los accidentes se producen en las inmediaciones de la vivienda. Tu planteamiento del meteorito o el ataque nuclear es bastante infantil.
> 
> Y como insultas mi inteligencia con respuestas de chulo, ya me das permiso a que te responda: No tienes ni puta idea y te las van a dar todas juntas.



La responsabilidad civil de vehículos a motor es un seguro obligatorio en el que la aseguradora no puede excluir lo que le dé la puta gana.

Dónde viene en la ley de circulación de vehículos a motor que no se puede llevar la compra de 24 kg en el maletero del coche? Estamos locos o que?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La responsabilidad civil de vehículos a motor es un seguro obligatorio en el que la aseguradora no puede excluir lo que le dé la puta gana.
> 
> Dónde viene en la ley de circulación de vehículos a motor que no se puede llevar la compra de 24 kg en el maletero del coche? Estamos locos o que?



Pregunta a tu aseguradora, melón.


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Que no, melón, que no es por llevar 24kg en el maletero. Es porque en esa distancia ocurren la gran mayoría de los accidentes.
> 
> Lo mio es el sentido común, ya que a mis cuestiones totalmente lógicas no has sabido responder mas que con estupideces.



De cada 1000 vehículos asegurados en un año, en torno a uno o dos vehículos sufren una perdida total. Le podría pasar a cualquiera

Si tenemos una perdida total cobramos el valor venal del vehículo que viene publicado en la revista ganvam


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> De cada 1000 vehículos asegurados en un año, en torno a uno o dos vehículos sufren una perdida total. Le podría pasar a cualquiera
> 
> Si tenemos una perdida total cobramos el valor venal del vehículo que viene publicado en la revista ganvam



Y lo puedes contabilizar como beneficios,

WIN WIN


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pregunta a tu aseguradora, melón.



Trabajo en una aseguradora y aseguramos vehículos, conozco bien el seguro de automóviles

Llevar 24 kg de carga en el maletero no se excluye a efectos de la cobertura de responsabilidad civil ni de daños propios al vehículo.

Lo que no se cubren son las latas dañadas si son mercancía, cosa que tendría que probar la aseguradora


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> De cada 1000 vehículos asegurados en un año, en torno a uno o dos vehículos sufren una perdida total. Le podría pasar a cualquiera
> 
> Si tenemos una perdida total cobramos el valor venal del vehículo que viene publicado en la revista ganvam



Pregunta. A. Tu. Aseguradora.

Explícales que vas con tu vehículo particular a cargar producto para tu frutería y que pasaría en el evento de que otro conductor te diera un golpe.

Pero tu no harías eso. Tu le dirías a la aseguradora que eso era "consumo propio" y la aseguradora, cuyo trabajo es pagar accidentes sin investigar lo mas mínimo, dará por buena tu versión de los hechos.

Lo dicho, ni puta idea.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y lo puedes contabilizar como beneficios,
> 
> WIN WIN



WIN WIN y WIN, porque su la mujer esta tres meses sin poder currar serían como unas grandes vacaciones para ella.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Trabajo en una aseguradora y aseguramos vehículos, conozco bien el seguro de automóviles
> 
> Llevar 24 kg de carga en el maletero no se excluye a efectos de la cobertura de responsabilidad civil ni de daños propios al vehículo.
> 
> Lo que no se cubren son las latas dañadas si son mercancía, cosa que tendría que probar la aseguradora



¿Cuántos peritajes dices que has hecho?

Como "trabajas" en una aseguradora sabrás esta respuesta: ¿Qué pasa si usas un vehículo particular para el transporte de mercancia?

(Respuesta evasiva en 3..2..1..)


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pregunta. A. Tu. Aseguradora.
> 
> Explícales que vas con tu vehículo particular a cargar producto para tu frutería y que pasaría en el evento de que otro conductor te diera un golpe.
> 
> ...



A ver listillo si otro vehículo te da un golpe tú eres el perjudicado y te tiene que pagar la aseguradora desde la carga del maletero pasando por la chapa, el collarín y hasta las sesiones de masaje en el cuello porque tú eres el perjudicado y a ti te tienen que reparar todo el daño. Según la ley de responsabilidad civil de vehículos a motor, no según la aseguradora.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> WIN WIN y WIN, porque su la mujer esta tres meses sin poder currar serían como unas grandes vacaciones para ella.



WIN WIN WIN WIN porque la trabajadora podría sisar durante esos 3 meses y otro WIN para Javito porque lo que le robe es menos dinero que tiene que contar


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Cuántos peritajes dices que has hecho?
> 
> Como "trabajas" en una aseguradora sabrás esta respuesta: ¿Qué pasa si usas un vehículo particular para el transporte de mercancia?
> 
> (Respuesta evasiva en 3..2..1..)



Si cobras por transportar la mercancía es una inexactitud en la declaración del riesgo. La compañía te puede reclamar judicialmente la parte proporcional de prima de un riesgo agravado y te puede anular la póliza pero no está eximida de cubrir tu responsabilidad civil como conductor.

Si transportas mercancía tuya sin cobrar por transportar, no es un riesgo agravado


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver listillo si otro vehículo te da un golpe tú eres el perjudicado y te tiene que pagar la aseguradora desde la carga del maletero pasando por la chapa, el collarín y hasta las sesiones de masaje en el cuello porque tú eres el perjudicado y a ti te tienen que reparar todo el daño. Según la ley de responsabilidad civil de vehículos a motor, no según la aseguradora.



A ver melón, pregunta a tu aseguradora lo que pasaría si usas tu vehículo privado para cargar mercancias y como lo cubre.

Trabajas en ello así que deberías saberlo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si cobras por transportar la mercancía es una inexactitud en la declaración del riesgo. La compañía te puede reclamar judicialmente la parte proporcional de prima de un riesgo agravado y te puede anular la póliza pero no está eximida de cubrir tu responsabilidad civil *como conductor*.
> 
> Si transportas mercancía tuya sin cobrar por transportar, no es un riesgo agravado



Repito mi pregunta: ¿Qué ocurriría si tu compañía descubre que transportas mercancia y tienes un accidente? Mejor aún ¿Si lo descubre la aseguradora de la otra parte?


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Ene 2022)

Pues no huele a corredor de seguros desde aquí?

Y debe ser tradición familiar porque el padre tiene una "gestoría"


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A ver melón, pregunta a tu aseguradora lo que pasaría si usas tu vehículo privado para cargar mercancias y como lo cubre.
> 
> Trabajas en ello así que deberías saberlo.



Es que tú estás dando por hecho que son mercancías pero a efectos del seguro, para que una cosa sea mercancía debe darse la circunstancia de que cobres por transportarla. De hecho el transporte de mercancías tiene un ramo propio definido en la ley de ordenación y supervisión y mediante ese ramo se cubre exclusivamente la mercancía, no las lesiones ni el vehículo.

Todo lo que lleves en el coche que no cobres por transportar son enseres personales. 

Desde las latas de refresco de un autonomo hasta el abrigo, un ordenador portátil o si eres abogado y llevabas unos papeles que se incendiaron pues tambien.

Muchas veces un vehículo particular tiene un uso mixto particular y profesional y la aseguradora lo cubre independientemente de si en la póliza se indico uso profesional o particular. Una furgoneta de reparto de un panadero puede ser usada para ir a comer toda la familia a un restaurante y está cubierto igual por el seguro.


----------



## Domm (25 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me pones muy difícil ayudarte. Te pondré algunas anotaciones a ver si lo vas entendiendo:
> - Tienes un gasto de combustible (es lo que has adivinado, pero también era lo mas básico).
> - Tienes una depreciación en un vehículo que además no esta preparado para eso. No hablo de que sea un sedán y no una furgoneta, sino de que arrancas y andas 3.7km en ciudad. Mejor le iría a tu coche si hiciera 50km por autovía desde el punto de vista del desgaste.
> - Tienes a una empleada que se ausenta cada dos semanas, que por cierto NI DE COÑA es media hora lo que pierde de trabajo.
> ...



No es por ponerme de parte del novel frutero, pero algunos de los gastos que consideras no tienen sentido, al menos para una persona común y corriente.

Para mucha gente entre la que me incluyo, un coche es un gasto del que no esperas retorno como si se tratase de una inversión. No se lo ha comprado como una inversión. O si lo prefieres míralo de esta manera: es una inversión en tu estado anímico. ¿Te gusta ese coche? Pues te lo compras y lo disfrutas aunque hagas medio kilómetro cada mes, y lo que cuesta mantenerlo como coche de uso particular representa el mismo valor percibido que comer en un buen restaurante en lugar de una pizza de microondas, o un buen vino de €100 viendo Youtube en pijamas en la sala en lugar de la Cruzcampo de siempre.

Si tienes eso en mente, que el coche "se paga solo" únicamente por lo que lo disfrutas poseyendolo, luego todas las utilidades extras que genere entrará en la curva del ingreso marginal e incluso podríamos considerarla como renta líquida, porque la manera en que pretendes contabilizar la depreciación de un coche particular que se usa de vez en cuando para fines comerciales resulta, cuando menos, incompleta e inexacta. En ese sentido, por citar un ejemplo al azar, ¿cómo contabilizar la suerte del frutero al que nunca han multado por usar un A4 para cargar piñas y sandías? ¿Know how de gestión, activo intangible (de tipo esotérico), o deuda contable "olvidada" a proveedores (sujeto a gravación fiscal al año siguiente como ingreso)?

Aunque no me gusta la idea de dejar tantas cosas al azar cómo hace el OP, tampoco me gusta pensar las cosas tanto. Estás olvidando algo entre toda esta disertación sobre inversiones y management de costos, y eso es disfrutar de la aventura de ser tu propio jefe. De tener el valor para correr en pos de tu sueño. De arriesgarte para conseguir algo que considerar tuyo.

Creo que ese es el valor más importante que no estás tomando en cuenta.


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2022)

Domm dijo:


> No es por ponerme de parte del novel frutero, pero algunos de los gastos que consideras no tienen sentido, al menos para una persona común y corriente.
> 
> Para mucha gente entre la que me incluyo, un coche es un gasto del que no esperas retorno como si se tratase de una inversión. No se lo ha comprado como una inversión. O si lo prefieres míralo de esta manera: es una inversión en tu estado anímico. ¿Te gusta ese coche? Pues te lo compras y lo disfrutas aunque hagas medio kilómetro cada mes, y lo que cuesta mantenerlo como coche de uso particular representa el mismo valor percibido que comer en un buen restaurante en lugar de una pizza de microondas, o un buen vino de €100 viendo Youtube en pijamas en la sala en lugar de la Cruzcampo de siempre.
> 
> ...



De hecho ningún empresario sabe cuánto va a ganar hasta empezar a andar en su aventura.

Tienes que asumir riesgos e intentar cosas.

Pretendiendo medir todos los posibles riesgos y llevándote las manos a la cabeza porque te va a costar 3 euros desplazarte al supermercado nunca vas a emprender nada

PD El coche lo tenía antes de que compráramos la fruteria


----------



## Domm (25 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> De hecho ningún empresario sabe cuánto va a ganar hasta empezar a andar en su aventura.
> 
> Tienes que asumir riesgos e intentar cosas.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo tres coches, una moto y un par de bicis. Y hago teletrabajo por lo que, en realidad, no necesito ninguno de ellos.

No se trata de saber cuánto vas a ganar, sino de saber que *vas* a ganar. Tampoco de cuánto vas a gastar, sino de saber que puedes permitirtelo sin poner en riesgo todo lo demás. Y sobretodo saber si todo esto vale la pena.

Lo que me parece realmente raro es que pierdas tanto tiempo respondiendo en este foro y usando el tiempo que podrías emplear en sacar adelante tu frutería, o simplemente descansando. Yo solo tengo un trabajo pero me deja tan poco espacio para el esparcimiento que ya contestar a tu hilo me supone un gasto de tiempo sin el menor retorno.

Quizás por eso el 90% del foro cree que este hilo es un troleo.


----------



## Focus in (25 Ene 2022)

en que pagina salen las fotos de su mujer metiendose el pepino en el coño?


----------



## javiwell (26 Ene 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Yo tengo tres coches, una moto y un par de bicis. Y hago teletrabajo por lo que, en realidad, no necesito ninguno de ellos.
> 
> No se trata de saber cuánto vas a ganar, sino de saber que *vas* a ganar. Tampoco de cuánto vas a gastar, sino de saber que puedes permitirtelo sin poner en riesgo todo lo demás. Y sobretodo saber si todo esto vale la pena.
> 
> ...



Para mí es un entretenimiento, escribir las ideas y responder críticas, también es una forma de pensar y de estudiar, me resulta enriquecedor.

Y si puede servir a quien lea pues mejor aun


----------



## Embeleduria (26 Ene 2022)

Por cierto ya has pasado por caja

Porque te toca liquidar todas las retenciones de irpf de la dependienta y el dueño de local que tenéis acumuladas en la cuenta que dices que es salario de tu mujer


----------



## Embeleduria (26 Ene 2022)

Eso ya lo dije en la página 10, que la mujer se iba a pasar 3 años sin ver un duro y trabajando para pagar al mayorista

Y eso que en la página 10 aún se hablaba de facturaciones de 1000 euros diarios


----------



## OBDC (26 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aproximadamente 8 horas al día en la tienda
> 
> El Audi es mío, le dejo a ella conducirlo, es un A4 Avant diesel automático 2.5 V6 163 burros. Lo pillé en plena pandemia al salir del primer confinamiento por 4500 euros *con 180 mil km*, los concesionarios pensaban que era el fin del mundo y tiraron los precios después de varios meses cerrados.
> 
> Le he cambiado la distribución y un palier que estaba un poco flojo





javiwell dijo:


> Al menos una vez cada dos semanas tiene que ir a la compra, bien sean bolsas, guantes, productos de limpieza, gel hidroalcohólico... Ya aprovecha y compra ahí las latas de refresco y cerveza, le sale más barato a que se las pongan en la puerta y no vende tantas como puede vender un bar.
> 
> Con meter 72 latas en el maletero de nuestro *flamante* Audi ya está resuelto





Este es de los que llevan collar gordo de oro al cuello, pero como es pobre es de latón bañado. La profesión de frutero y mercadillero la lleva en la sangre.

La realidad de Javito con la frutería es el equivalente de su realidad con el "flamante" Audi de 180.000 kms. 

Me resulta curioso únicamente su bajo nivel con su alto nivel de terminología económica y fiscal, que en algún momento lograremos saber el por qué.

PD: El paparazzi le robó una foto al salir de la frutería antes de subirse a su "flamante" Audi.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.[/b]


----------



## OBDC (26 Ene 2022)

Por fin se está sacando la careta y muestra su ser el Javito....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## lucky starr (26 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. Corre a tu compañía de seguros cuando le cuentes que tuviste un accidente cargando 72 latas "para consumo propio" y que ¡oh casualidad! resulta que tienes una frutería donde las vendes.
> 2. Es un HECHO FACTUAL que la mayoría de los accidentes se producen en las inmediaciones de la vivienda. Tu planteamiento del meteorito o el ataque nuclear es bastante infantil.
> 
> Y como insultas mi inteligencia con respuestas de chulo, ya me das permiso a que te responda: No tienes ni puta idea y te las van a dar todas juntas.



Yo todos los autónomos Paco que conozco, usan su coche para llevar sus mierdas profesionales. Aquí ya estáis rizando el rizo. 

¿Si yo llevo un ordenador de mi empresa en el maletero también estoy cometiendo un fraude con mi seguro? ¿ O una silla?


----------



## javiwell (26 Ene 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Por cierto ya has pasado por caja
> 
> Porque te toca liquidar todas las retenciones de irpf de la dependienta y el dueño de local que tenéis acumuladas en la cuenta que dices que es salario de tu mujer



Ye está to pagau


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Ene 2022)

Después de leer lo del audi y las latas de refresco, entiendo por qué es un win win lo del mayorista en exclusividad

Si no tuvieran un proveedor fijo, le peruchi cogería el audi todas las mañanas y en vez de ir al mercado central, iría al mercadona a comprar la fruta para la tienda


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (26 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Después de leer lo del audi y las latas de refresco, entiendo por qué es un win win lo del mayorista en exclusividad
> 
> Si no tuvieran un proveedor fijo, le peruchi cogería el audi todas las mañanas y en vez de ir al mercado central, iría al mercadona a comprar la fruta para la tienda



Ten en cuenta que vende las cerezas a 15 euros/kg, hay margen de sobra


----------



## javac (26 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que vende las cerezas a 15 euros/kg, hay margen de sobra



2 euros en origen, mucha tela los 15 euros


----------



## El gostoso (26 Ene 2022)

@javiwell que tal con la pareja?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Ene 2022)

Habría que preguntarle a javito quién de las dos (la peruchi o la dependienta) está ya metida en marykay o en herbalife y atosigando a los clientes


----------



## Rovusthiano (26 Ene 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Yo todos los autónomos Paco que conozco, usan su coche para llevar sus mierdas profesionales. Aquí ya estáis rizando el rizo.
> 
> ¿Si yo llevo un ordenador de mi empresa en el maletero también estoy cometiendo un fraude con mi seguro? ¿ O una silla?



Los autónomos paco que conozco tienen el coche a nombre del autónomo y se desgravan gastos y tal, aunque sólo sea parte del IVA de la gasolina y lo tengan como uso parcial para el trabajo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Ene 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Los autónomos paco que conozco tienen el coche a nombre del autónomo y se desgravan gastos y tal, aunque sólo sea parte del IVA de la gasolina y lo tengan como uso parcial para el trabajo.



Si va con módulos y recargo de equivalencia, no tiene manera de deducirse nada del coche


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Habría que preguntarle a javito quién de las dos (la peruchi o la dependienta) está ya metida en marykay o en herbalife y atosigando a los clientes



Y tuppersex o similar?

Una latina siempre vende bien esas cosas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y tuppersex o similar?
> 
> Una latina siempre vende bien esas cosas.



Van muy de cristianas y para esos temas son más recatadas

Por eso suelen meterse en herbalife o marykay (que es el avon gringo)


----------



## |||||||| (26 Ene 2022)

__





Mitomanía - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*Mitomanía*

*Mitomanía*, *mentira patológica* o *pseudología fantástica* son tres de los varios términos aplicados por los psiquiatras para nombrar el comportamiento de los mentirosos compulsivos o habituales. 


Las características que definen la pseudología fantástica son

Las historias contadas no son del todo improbables, ya que a menudo tienen algún atisbo de verdad y siempre son muy formuladas (esto puede deberse a que se piensa demasiado en todas las probabilidades de que un evento se lleve a cabo, de qué manera y en qué circunstancias). Las historias no son delirios o una manifestación de la psicosis: si se le presiona, la persona puede llegar a admitir que lo que cuenta no es cierto, aunque de mala gana y en casos más fuertes el individuo no admitirá la verdad, generalmente terminará desviando la conversación con halagos físicos u otros temas relacionados que contengan mayor veracidad.
La tendencia a mentir es duradera, no es provocado por una situación inmediata o por la presión social sino que más bien se trata de una característica de perturbación de la personalidad.
El motivo interno último, no el externo, de dicho comportamiento se puede discernir clínicamente.
Las historias contadas tienden a presentar al mentiroso de manera favorable. Por ejemplo, la persona puede presentarse a sí misma como alguien increíblemente valiente, sabio.


----------



## OBDC (26 Ene 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posi...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (26 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que vende las cerezas a 15 euros/kg, hay margen de sobra



Ai va dios!! Cerezas a 17,95 el kg en el corte ingles. Este mundo está loco.



https://www.elcorteingles.es/supermercado/frescos/frutas-y-verduras/frutas/fruta-de-temporada/


----------



## OBDC (26 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ai va dios!! Cerezas a 17,95 el kg en el corte ingles. Este mundo está loco.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.elcorteingles.es/supermercado/frescos/frutas-y-verduras/frutas/fruta-de-temporada/



Ya, tu eres mejor que El Corte Inglés y el nivelucho de esa tienducha no se acerca ni a los sobacos peludos de la tuya....
Es que les traen a las Charos del barrio las Colas Locas en Audi "flamante" de 180k kms

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (26 Ene 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Los autónomos paco que conozco tienen el coche a nombre del autónomo y se desgravan gastos y tal, aunque sólo sea parte del IVA de la gasolina y lo tengan como uso parcial para el trabajo.



Sólo se permite para determinados epígrafes del IAE (taxistas por ejemplo, una lista muy pequeña de epigrafes). 

En nuestro caso, como estamos en módulos, da igual, pero no podríamos deducirnos la gasolina en nuestra actividad, aunque fuera para llevar latas.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (26 Ene 2022)

237 páginas. Qué bárbaro. A quién cojones le importará? A muchos parece xD


----------



## chestero (26 Ene 2022)

En principio sí parece buen negocio. Fruterías se necesitan.


----------



## javiwell (27 Ene 2022)

Pues eres de los que más tiempo derrocha aquí. Si estoy un par de días desconectado me pides tu dosis, necesitas de esta mierda y lo sabes


----------



## Rovusthiano (27 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Sólo se permite para determinados epígrafes del IAE (taxistas por ejemplo, una lista muy pequeña de epigrafes).
> 
> En nuestro caso, como estamos en módulos, da igual, pero no podríamos deducirnos la gasolina en nuestra actividad, aunque fuera para llevar latas.



¿La mitad del iva de la gasolina tampoco? Mira que me extraña, aunque tampoco controlo de módulos.


----------



## javiwell (27 Ene 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> ¿La mitad del iva de la gasolina tampoco? Mira que me extraña, aunque tampoco controlo de módulos.



En los módulos tributas tarifa plana, no te deduces cosas.

Yo creo que antes había manga ancha en las deducciones de combustible y se cortó por lo sano. Ahora solo determinadas actividades económicas

Trasporte de personas, transporte de mercancías, determinadas actividades comerciales con vehículo propio poco mas


----------



## javiwell (27 Ene 2022)

Cuanto tiempo has invertido en este último mensaje?


----------



## Scire (27 Ene 2022)

No estoy de acuerdo. En el capitalismo no se restablece ningún equilibrio exclusivamente conforme al talento, el esfuerzo, el buen hacer, etc. No es una condición suficiente para triunfar. Y que sea necesaria, también es discutible.

Sin ánimo de ponerme filosófico, ese es un vicio historicista-materialista, que enturbia el pensamiento tanto de liberales como de marxistas.

La realidad es mucho más perturbadora: el mundo está lleno de empresas de incompetentes, chanchulleros, vagos, burros y, en muchos casos, simplemente afortunados. Hay gente que cae en gracia, que cae de pie y, no se sabe cómo, sigue adelante.
Esto es un hecho de la experiencia, y aquí no valen teorías. Quienquiera que haya trabajado en un par de sitios, especialmente en España, conoce lo mal que funcionan muchísimas cosas. Es casi milagroso que semejantes empresas chapuceras existan, cuando otras personas con talento y ganas acaban arruinados.

Y no lo digo por el caso de Javiwell, al que obviamente han timado. Que su empresa salga adelante, está muy por ver.


----------



## euromelon (27 Ene 2022)

X cierto ya está localizada la frutería 

Shalom


----------



## Mundocruel (27 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> X cierto ya está localizada la frutería
> 
> Shalom



Hay fotos de la dependienta?


----------



## javiwell (27 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. En el capitalismo no se restablece ningún equilibrio exclusivamente conforme al talento, el esfuerzo, el buen hacer, etc. No es una condición suficiente para triunfar. Y que sea necesaria, también es discutible.
> 
> Sin ánimo de ponerme filosófico, ese es un vicio historicista-materialista, que enturbia el pensamiento tanto de liberales como de marxistas.
> 
> ...



Lo que más abunda en España es la población inactiva. La que estando en edad de trabajar, ya ni busca... ni en una empresa Paco. 

Esperan a que las sociedad les remunere el haber nacido.

41,5 por cien de inactivos entre los 16 y los 67 años de edad.


----------



## Scire (27 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo que más abunda en España es la población inactiva. La que estando en edad de trabajar, ya ni busca... ni en una empresa Paco.
> 
> Esperan a que las sociedad les remunere el haber nacido.
> 
> 41,5 por cien de inactivos entre los 16 y los 67 años de edad.



¿Y eso qué tiene que ver?


----------



## Scire (27 Ene 2022)

Sí, es una estafa, pero una empresa no necesariamente se va al traste solo por una o varias operaciones perjudiciales.
Claro es que no es el camino, pero bueno.

De todas maneras, me mantengo en mi punto. Intentar analizar la compleja y a veces descorazonadora realidad en base a una ideología, del color que sea, es el camino más rápido a la frustración.

El misterio de empresas cutres, chapuceras, llenas de inútiles, que aguantan décadas, es indescifrable. La existencia de negocios familiares, de barrio, de gente que a duras penas sabe usar una calculadora, es un hecho que no casa con ninguna teoría, pero ahí esta.

Por usar un símil, hay cantantes y guitarristas que en la vida han tocado una partitura, que jamás han pisado un conservatorio, pero están ahí, en el escenario, y se les da bien, triunfan. Luego tenemos gente que ha estudiado con ahínco, que toca varios instrumentos, que son buenos, sí, pero que jamás pisarán un escenario.

En muchos casos, los economistas, los financieros o gente que estudia cosas de negocios son un poco como estos últimos. Miran con horror y sorpresa a esos cuatro gitanos que están en la cima, y rechinan los dientes de envidia, sin entender el por qué de su éxito, cuando ellos tienen el titulito y se creen que por eso lo pueden hacer mejor que nadie.

Y digo esto de una forma muy general, sin particularizar en el caso de Javiwell.
Si algo veo mal en su negocio, pese a la estafa y cadena que se ha echado al cuello, es que sus dueños son unos conformistas y unos vagos. Lo que tiene que hacer es coger las riendas y echarle horas al negocio, en lugar de cogerse 3 días de fiesta a la semana.


----------



## javiwell (27 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Hay fotos de la dependienta?



No tenemos pero, quiere unos arándanos? 
Mire que grandes han llegado super dulces pruebe


----------



## Scire (27 Ene 2022)

Mira, no. Estoy hablando de negocios cutres que duran décadas, no "una década", negocios pequeños llevados por gente que sabe poco o nada de economía ni de números. Negocios que están ahí, en los que entra gente, compra y el dueño se saca un sueldo y han dado de comer a una familia durante mucho tiempo. Punto.
Esas excusas que pones son imbecilidades, así de claro te lo digo.

¿Qué un negocio que solo dura diez años no es un buen negocio? Y qué. Hay trabajos por cuenta ajena que no duran ni tres meses.
¿Esperas que la frutería de Javiwell dure 50 o 500 años para darle tu premio, tu visto bueno? Seamos serios, por favor.

Por otro lado, no sé a qué vienen los ataques personales. Evades la cuestión de una realidad que te disgusta, que te quema, como la de esos estudiantes que ven con rabia y envidia a los gitanos que llenan escenarios sin saber qué es un arpegio.

Te disgusta que una realidad injusta y sinsentido, donde lo que para ti son cafres se llevan el gato al agua, pase por tu lado y ni se moleste en saludarte. Pero es la que hay.

E insisto en no particularizar en el caso de Javiwell, sino en general. A los "académicos" os rechina que la realidad no se cuadre a teorías que se las dan de científicas, pero que no saben explicar cómo es posible que la verdulera gane más dinero que el gerente del banco.
"Porque tienen acceso a fuentes de financiación diversas via colaterales". Gilipolleces, insisto.

Realmente, no sé qué pretendes. ¿Llevarme la contraria porque sí? ¿Es que te pica que alguien no piense al dedillo como tú? ¿Es que tu experiencia -aconsejar al tonto del pueblo del que hablabas no lo considero tal- es la única que vale?


----------



## javiwell (27 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Sí, es una estafa, pero una empresa no necesariamente se va al traste solo por una o varias operaciones perjudiciales.
> Claro es que no es el camino, pero bueno.
> 
> De todas maneras, me mantengo en mi punto. Intentar analizar la compleja y a veces descorazonadora realidad en base a una ideología, del color que sea, es el camino más rápido a la frustración.
> ...



Es que las personas inteligentes con título son las que hacen las mayores tonterías en las empresas.

Los que se creen más listos que los demás e ignoran que el mundo ya estaba aquí antes de que ellos nacieran, acaban con las empresas


----------



## Scire (27 Ene 2022)

Sí, hijo mío, tu sabes más que ninguno, sin tener ni pajorela idea de la vida de los demás. Imaginarás que quienquiera que no se refleje en tu espejo tiene un sueldo Nescafé, y te maliciarás que más bajo que el tuyo. Hijo mío, no sabes cuánto te equivocas. No te voy a decir de qué me gano la vida, porque no es asunto tuyo -de ti ya sabemos que aconsejas al tonto del pueblo-.

Te sigue molestando y picando que haya negocios que tiren adelante sin que sus dueños sepan que 2+2 son 4; y que haya tenderos, gentuza, cuyo negocio ha caído en gracia, por una razón que nadie entiende, y sigue dando dinero a espuertas, pese a que el dueño saque cada noche de la caja la mitad de las ganancias y se las gaste en emborracharse y en putas. Conoceré yo, todos nosotros, casos...
Ah, y panaderías donde los viejos compran el cruasán rancio porque la niña del mostrador tiene las tetas grandes, cosa que es políticamente incorrecta decir en una clase de economía, pero que toda persona que conoce cómo es la clientela tiene en cuenta a la hora de contratar. Porque tristemente así es la vida. Conozco bares a paladas mantenidos por 6-7 babosos que van a lamer las botas a la dueña.

El mundo de los negocios es más complejo que los números. Que por supuesto son importantes, claro que sí, pero hay toda una serie de factores sociales que ponen de uñas a los listillos que han leído el manual.


----------



## Scire (27 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Es que las personas inteligentes con título son las que hacen las mayores tonterías en las empresas.
> 
> Los que se creen más listos que los demás e ignoran que el mundo ya estaba aquí antes de que ellos nacieran, acaban con las empresas



Así es. Es la historia de la modernidad la de negocios llevados por dos analfabetos que han pagado la universidad al hijo y este, con sus títulos colgando al lado de la mortadela, les ha arruinado la charcutería.


----------



## Scire (27 Ene 2022)

Otra vez con los ataques personales. Los argumentos para luego.

Anda, chico, vete a aconsejar al tonto del pueblo, que estará por mendigándolos antes de abrir su nuevo negocio.

La realidad te queda bastante grande. Los negocios, vistas las ganas que tienes de ocultar escrupulosamente tus sonados éxitos tras los fracasos de los demás, seguramente también disimulen muy bien tus machos.


----------



## javiwell (27 Ene 2022)

Estas derrochando muchísimo tiempo hoy en el hilo, hace sol en toda España.

Sal a dar un paseo, el hilo no merece la pena. Me preocupo por tu salud mental, te necesito fresco.


----------



## El gostoso (27 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Estas derrochando muchísimo tiempo hoy en el hilo, hace sol en toda España.
> 
> Sal a dar un paseo, el hilo no merece la pena. Me preocupo por tu salud mental, te necesito fresco.



Javi, que tal con la parienta? Fockais?


----------



## Scire (27 Ene 2022)

Criticamos a Javiwell, pero tú eres otro asperger incapaz de relacionar ideas.

Te lo expongo para ti y para quien nos lea. Tú puedes colgarlo si quieres como título de experiencia de la vida.

Hay negocios cutres, chapuzas, de vagos y gentuza que funcionan. Saber de números no es condición suficiente. En ocasiones, visto lo que hay ahí fuera, ni tan siquiera necesaria.

Empresarios como Enrique Tomás, un paleto de Badalona, montó su empresa tras convertir su tienda era el punto de reunión de las marujas del barrio, donde él era el príncipe de la cháchara, y por lo que se ganó una fama. Se forró. Ahora tiene 40 u 80 tiendas. Tenía labia. A este explícale tú lo de tus gráficas y tus logaritmos.

Este caso cercano, en el país donde vivo -lamentablemente, no es España, luego no puedo darme el gusto de visitar bares Paco, donde rara vez encuentras a una tetuda-: una persona que ha montado una empresa con 20 o 30 empleados en base a su labia personal, porque se sienta en una mesa a negociar y, sencillamente, impone, convence, persuade. Lo sé porque en su mesa me he sentado en muchas ocasiones.

Para los números, ya tiene a otros. Su persona es el negocio.

En resumen, lo que parece que algunos no queréis entender: para que un negocio triunfe se combinan factores de lo más dispares, algunos de ellos en extremo mundanos, a veces vulgares. Y tener la cabeza cuadrada llena de números o veinte másteres no es garantía absolutamente de nada.


----------



## Scire (27 Ene 2022)

Vente tú también y tráete al tonto del pueblo aquel al que aconsejas. Entre todos le resolvemos el negocio a Javiwell.


----------



## Scire (27 Ene 2022)

Enrique Tomás no tiene estudios. Empezó en la charcutería de Badalona, donde era una pequeña estrella, porque se granjeo una fama de maruja y atraía a todas la viejas. Ganó dinero en aquellos tiempo. Luego vino lo que vino.

Esa es la intrahistoria de su tienda.


----------



## Scire (27 Ene 2022)

Los números ya los trae Javiwell. Igual y hasta nos trae el contrato.


----------



## javiwell (27 Ene 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Javi, que tal con la parienta? Fockais?



Eso lo dejo ya a tu imaginación, que debe ser buena


----------



## ulipulido (27 Ene 2022)

Yo ya solo entro en burbuja para ver como va la frutería


----------



## javiwell (27 Ene 2022)

A Bill Gates creo que le dieron unos buenos números y dijo, voy corriendo para allá y ya me encargo yo de hacer el windows


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> ¿Y eso qué tiene que ver?



Pues que una persona, solo por madrugar y acudir a una empresa chapucera o empresa Paco, ya tiene muchísimos más mérito que el 41 por cien de la población española en edad de trabajar.

Hay gente a patadas en casa de sus padres porque no está dispuesta a trabajar los sábados por la mañana... Total por 1125 euros


----------



## Scire (28 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues que una persona, solo por madrugar y acudir a una empresa chapucera o empresa Paco, ya tiene muchísimos más mérito que el 41 por cien de la población española en edad de trabajar.
> 
> Hay gente a patadas en casa de sus padres porque no está dispuesta a trabajar los sábados por la mañana... Total por 1125 euros




Vale, pero eso es otra cuestión.

Lo que estábamos discutiendo es si es posible que negocios con una discutible gestión puede salir o no adelante. Yo creo, más bien la experiencia muestra, que hay negocios llevados por gente no muy preparada que siguen adelante, especialmente pequeños negocios. 

Si uno no trabaja, mientras no cobre paguitas, pues bien por el. Nadie tiene el deber de trabajar por cuatro duros si no lo necesita.

Además, no considero que trabajar fuera de casa, pars otro, sea más loable que quedarse en casa y trabajar prs ti, ya sea limpiando tu casa o arreglando la lavadora o cuidando a los niños.

No entiendo esa idea de que es más digno el trabajo si lo haces para otro.


----------



## OBDC (28 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Vale, pero eso es otra cuestión.
> 
> Lo que estábamos discutiendo es si es posible que negocios con una discutible gestión puede salir o no adelante. Yo creo, más bien la experiencia muestra, que hay negocios llevados por gente no muy preparada que siguen adelante, especialmente pequeños negocios.
> 
> ...



Lo digno es valerse por si mismo y no depender de terceros ni de subvenciones que pagan otros para poder medrar (módulos por ejemplo), financiación familiar sin intereses (los intereses los pagan los que no lo cobran).

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Scire (28 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo digno es valerse por si mismo y no depender de terceros ni de subvenciones que pagan otros para poder medrar (módulos por ejemplo), financiación familiar sin intereses (los intereses los pagan los que no lo cobran).
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Estoy de acuerdo. Por eso digo lo de sin paguitas.

Lo de las subvenciones habría que matizarlo. Quienquiera que pague impuestos para nada, por mínimos que sean, está siendo robado. El que paga x no está robando al que paga x más y, sino que el estado está robando a los dos.
Lo ideal es que no robe a ninguno.


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Vale, pero eso es otra cuestión.
> 
> Lo que estábamos discutiendo es si es posible que negocios con una discutible gestión puede salir o no adelante. Yo creo, más bien la experiencia muestra, que hay negocios llevados por gente no muy preparada que siguen adelante, especialmente pequeños negocios.
> 
> ...



Hay cualidades muy bien remuneradas y muy fáciles de ofrecer

La puntualidad
La amabilidad
La buena educación
La asertividad
La honestidad
La constancia


Estas sencillas cualidades tienen mayores probabilidades de éxito que saber hacer integrales. 

No importa que estés preparadisimo, conozcas toda la norma fiscal, sepas programar, sepas contabilizar, sepas derecho laboral civil y mercantil etc si luego no sabes tratar a un empleado, hablar con respeto a un cliente o a un proveedor o tienes una actitud altiva. La sociedad te va a dar tu merecido castigo si eres asi.

Si lo piensas, verás que son cualidades al alcance de todo el mundo


----------



## El gostoso (28 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay cualidades muy bien remuneradas y muy fáciles de ofrecer
> 
> La puntualidad
> La amabilidad
> ...



Que presuntuoso pareces, pa lo mongol que eres


----------



## Lombroso (28 Ene 2022)

Sin ánimo de ofenderte, mucha experiencia no debes de tener si hasta hace dos días no sabías que la seguridad social se paga a mes vencido, no trimestralmente.


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Que presuntuoso pareces, pa lo mongol que eres



Son ese conjunto de cualidades que no pareces tener.


----------



## Scire (28 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay cualidades muy bien remuneradas y muy fáciles de ofrecer
> 
> La puntualidad
> La amabilidad
> ...



Y si tienes un negocio, trabajarlo, no cogerse 3 días libres a la semana.

Tu mujer estaría ganando muy bien si le metiera más horas a la tienda.


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Y si tienes un negocio, trabajarlo, no cogerse 3 días libres a la semana.
> 
> Tu mujer estaría ganando muy bien si le metiera más horas a la tienda.



Ganaría mucho más pero no nos compensaría tanto dinero.

En cualquier caso es una opción en la recámara si nos vemos ante la necesidad


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

Clásico jefe Paco de oficina de los años 70 que se queda sin empleados regocijandose en su mala ostia y al final nadie acude a su entierro.


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

No tengo aún las cajas de la última semana, andábamos en torno a 600 de media diaria


----------



## Scire (28 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No tengo aún las cajas de la última semana, andábamos en torno a 600 de media diaria



Un 40% menos de lo que creíais al coger el negocio..


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

Ve a dar un paseo al sol te hará bien. 

Ya veré por la tarde si me sale de los cojines preguntar el saldo


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Un 40% menos de lo que creíais al coger el negocio..



Con un margen del 31 sobre ventas que es el 45 sobre compras



45/25 es un 80 por ciento más de lo que decía en el primer mensaje

Las gallinas que entran por las que se van...


----------



## A3tv (28 Ene 2022)

Javiwell,

Nos gustaria invitarle a nuestro prestigioso programa de maxima audiencia ESPEJO PUBLICO, ya que debido al exito de este hilo, nuestros amados telespectadores disfrutarian maravillas con su presencia.

Atetntamente,
AtresMedia, Antena 3


----------



## Scire (28 Ene 2022)

A3tv dijo:


> Javiwell,
> 
> Nos gustaria invitarle a nuestro prestigioso programa de maxima audiencia ESPEJO PUBLICO, ya que debido al exito de este hilo, nuestros amados telespectadores disfrutarian maravillas con su presencia.
> 
> ...



Queréis hacerle la competencia a Supervivientes, canallas.


----------



## Scire (28 Ene 2022)

Javito se lleva la fruta a casa, pero estos seguramente se llevan cocaína. No hay comparación.


----------



## Scire (28 Ene 2022)

Un yonki se vende por cualquier cosa.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Ene 2022)

A3tv dijo:


> Javiwell,
> 
> Nos gustaria invitarle a nuestro prestigioso programa de maxima audiencia ESPEJO PUBLICO, ya que debido al exito de este hilo, nuestros amados telespectadores disfrutarian maravillas con su presencia.
> 
> ...



Hola, yo se tocar la flauta soplando por la nariz, me entrevistaics?


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Ene 2022)

cuanta maldat en este món


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

A3tv dijo:


> Javiwell,
> 
> Nos gustaria invitarle a nuestro prestigioso programa de maxima audiencia ESPEJO PUBLICO, ya que debido al exito de este hilo, nuestros amados telespectadores disfrutarian maravillas con su presencia.
> 
> ...



Jajaja muy agradecido por su invitación pero mi mujer me cortaría las pelotas.

Un saludo para Susanna Griso y otro para Vicente Vallés 

No dejen de seguirnos, en el foro hay chicha.


----------



## Harkkonen (28 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



Igual te salía más rentable ponerla a hacer la calle...


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Igual te salía más rentable ponerla a hacer la calle...



Por dios esa clase de explotación es propia de países comunistas


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

Estoy viendo Spiderman no molestes


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

Desarrollame un poco eso de los flyers 

Y termina el dafo


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (28 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eres de los que más tiempo derrocha aquí. Si estoy un par de días desconectado me pides tu dosis, necesitas de esta mierda y lo sabes



yo he visto un par de días en el general que debajo de "Emprendedores" salía otro hilo que no era el tuyo y casi lloro


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (28 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, nos puedes hablar un poco más de la empleada? Nivel de estudios, edad, situación sentimental, etc. Es un personaje clave muy desconocido


----------



## OBDC (28 Ene 2022)

Si, eso...la empleada genera interés...una foto de las bragas robada con un espejito en el zapato

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 Ene 2022)

no creéis que ya está bien de reírse de los subnormales??


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Por cierto, nos puedes hablar un poco más de la empleada? Nivel de estudios, edad, situación sentimental, etc. Es un personaje clave muy desconocido



Joven, ahorradora, conservadora, con pareja, con valores.

Extrovertida, simpática, un reclamo para los clientes.

Honesta, puntual, dispuesta, las contadas veces que pide algo es merecido.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Joven, ahorradora, conservadora, con pareja, con valores.
> 
> Extrovertida, simpática, un reclamo para los clientes.
> 
> Honesta, puntual, dispuesta, las contadas veces que pide algo es merecido.



nacionalidad?


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> nacionalidad?



La misma que la tuya


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La misma que la tuya



me acabas de joder la tarde noche. 
puffff
supongo que en la vida real no serás como eres por aquí porque de lo contrario, la ecuatoperúbolivariana se iba con otro a la media vuelta.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (28 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Joven, ahorradora, *conservadora*, *con pareja*, con valores. = *LARVA INCOMING*
> 
> Extrovertida, simpática, un reclamo para los clientes.
> 
> *Honesta*, puntual, dispuesta, las contadas veces que pide algo es merecido. = bueno, a ver si va a dejar de cuadrar la caja, yo la vigilaría bien


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> yo he visto un par de días en el general que debajo de "Emprendedores" salía otro hilo que no era el tuyo y casi lloro



No te preocupes, siempre arriba


----------



## Riviere (28 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ai va dios!! Cerezas a 17,95 el kg en el corte ingles. Este mundo está loco.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.elcorteingles.es/supermercado/frescos/frutas-y-verduras/frutas/fruta-de-temporada/



Es que hay que no distinguen comprar cerezas en Abril o en Diciembre, tampoco saben qué árbol las da, no se preocupe.


----------



## javiwell (28 Ene 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Es que hay que no distinguen comprar cerezas en Abril o en Diciembre, tampoco saben qué árbol las da, no se preocupe.



Las cerezas están dadas, son un derecho y hay que repartirlo equitativamente.


----------



## Riviere (28 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Las cerezas están dadas, son un derecho y hay que repartirlo equitativamente.



Lo decía por aquel que ha dicho que en origen valían dos euros... Eso será en mitad de Mayo en España, y que hubiera o hubiese un cosechón.


----------



## leoper (29 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No tengo aún las cajas de la última semana, andábamos en torno a 600 de media diaria



te repito una palabra que ya te mencioné hace tiempo
vuestro problema no son las cajas, vuestro gran problema es la tendencia que tienen esas cajas
para cuando quieras despedir a la empleada, te saldrá mas cara, y te habrás metido en deudas ya

La otra opcion ( peor aun ), es que se quede embarazada, te pida reduccion de jornada, y entonces se blinde y te cueste aun mas pasta prescindir de ella

Os toca poneros activos y , o bien llevar la tienda como se debe, que es con la muhé currando ella sola y ganando dinero de verdad ( lo que hace ahora es cambiar dinero ), o bien huir dejandole la tienda al mayorisya o a la empleada ( si es que se dejan engañar )
cualquier otra opcion, va a ser alargar la agonía y palmar dinero


----------



## javiwell (29 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> te repito una palabra que ya te mencioné hace tiempo
> vuestro problema no son las cajas, vuestro gran problema es la tendencia que tienen esas cajas
> para cuando quieras despedir a la empleada, te saldrá mas cara, y te habrás metido en deudas ya
> 
> ...



En diciembre subió la caja

Los próximos meses del año habrá más caja


----------



## OBDC (29 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En diciembre subió la caja
> 
> Los próximos meses del año habrás más caja



Tu frase me suena igual que al que juega al tragaperras: "la próxima será la buena"
Vivís en "la próxima caja"

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Liquamen (29 Ene 2022)

Vaya vapuleo le ha dado el frutero a @FeministoDeIzquierdas con el tema de las latas en el coche


----------



## javiwell (29 Ene 2022)

Liquamen dijo:


> Vaya vapuleo le ha dado el frutero a @FeministoDeIzquierdas con el tema de las latas en el coche



Y eso que me dio la oportunidad de no quedar en ridículo


----------



## leoper (29 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En diciembre subió la caja
> 
> Los próximos meses del año habrá más caja




subió con respecto a qué ?
a Diciembre del año pasado ? o no sabes la cifra del Diciembre del 20 ?
a Noviembre ? : normal con los polvorones y las uvas jajajaja

Enero va a ser bastante peor que Diciembre, y lo sabes

en lo de que habrá mejores cajas en los proximos meses , en que te basas ? en las cabañuelas ?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Ene 2022)

Liquamen dijo:


> Vaya vapuleo le ha dado el frutero a @FeministoDeIzquierdas con el tema de las latas en el coche





javiwell dijo:


> Y eso que me dio la oportunidad de no quedar en ridículo



No seais impacientes, que estoy en otras cosas pero vuelvo.


----------



## javiwell (29 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> subió con respecto a qué ?
> a Diciembre del año pasado ? o no sabes la cifra del Diciembre del 21 ?
> a Noviembre ? : normal con los polvorones y las uvas jajajaja
> 
> ...



En diciembre de 2021 se facturo más que en noviembre 2021 y más que en octubre 2021.

En diciembre 2020 tú sabes cuánto se facturo? Como sabes si ha bajado respecto a eso?

Me baso en que llega la nueva temporada de frutas y verduras, como cada año.


----------



## leoper (29 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En diciembre 2020 tú sabes cuánto se facturo? Como sabes si ha bajado respecto a eso?



no lo se, por eso te pregunto........el problema es.......lo sabes tu ?




javiwell dijo:


> Me baso en que llega la nueva temporada de frutas y verduras, como cada año.



igual que barajabas o mas bien soñabas, o te te habian vendido el humo de cajas de 1000, y vamos por 600 ?


----------



## OBDC (29 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y eso que me dio la oportunidad de no quedar en ridículo



Me parece que le has dado una paliza a @FeministoDeIzquierdas que para mí ver es un necio pagado de si mismo que se cree que se las sabe todas y pide pleitesía y no vio un chocho ni en revistas porno suecas de los 70. Eso no quita que eres un panoli y el mayorista sigue gozndo con el grumo que te dejo en la frutería.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (29 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No seais impacientes, que estoy en otras cosas pero vuelvo.



No estarás metiendo la compra en el maletero del coche 

eh piratilla?


----------



## Pirro (29 Ene 2022)

Empiezo a pensar que todos sois bots menos yo.


----------



## OBDC (29 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que todos sois bots menos yo.



Tu eres un multi mío, así que comportarse como corresponde

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (29 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> no lo se, por eso te pregunto........el problema es.......lo sabes tu ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno pero el resultado final se parece mucho a lo soñado


----------



## Dmtry (29 Ene 2022)

243 páginas, joder con la frutería de los cojones. Espero que esté levantando el mismo interés entre los clientes.


----------



## javiwell (29 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que todos sois bots menos yo.



Sal a dar un paseo, te vendrá estupendamente

Y come más fruta


----------



## leoper (29 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno pero el resultado final se parece mucho a lo soñado



el unico fallo de ver siempre el vaso medio lleno.......es cuando no lo está


----------



## javiwell (29 Ene 2022)

leoper dijo:


> el unico fallo de ver siempre el vaso medio lleno.......es cuando no lo está



Es como el único fallo de ver siempre el vaso vacío cuando está medio lleno, que al final no te lo bebes y te vas para la cama


----------



## Pio Pio (29 Ene 2022)

Y de Paquis cómo anda la zona? en la mia hay unos cuantos (5 son del mismo dueño) y tiene precios baratos.


----------



## javiwell (29 Ene 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Y de Paquis cómo anda la zona? en la mia hay unos cuantos (5 son del mismo dueño) y tiene precios baratos.



Hay una de paquis a un km aprox ninguna más.

Nuestra competencia directa:

Mercado de abastos

Supermercado de cercanía

Otros ultramarinos no especializados en fruta y verdura que también ofrecen comida para llevar, conservas, bebidas...


----------



## OBDC (29 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay una de paquis a un km aprox ninguna más.
> 
> Nuestra competencia directa:
> 
> ...



Listo, es un oportunidad para un Paqui. Donde se den cuenta se plantan frente a la tuya. Y seguro que no tienen un mayorista con exclusiva, no pagan traspaso ni tienen deuda, no tienen empleada y van directamente a hacer la compra a las 5 de la mañana....dumping en puerta y no tienes ninguna herramienta para combatirlo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Scire (30 Ene 2022)

Javiwell, te necesitamos.

Danos unos números.


----------



## Tzadik (30 Ene 2022)

Solo se vende dos tipos de negocios... 

1 - los que venden a inversoras o empresas mas grandes para que hagan crecer dicjo negocio.... 

2- los negocoios que son malos/van mal.


----------



## little hammer (30 Ene 2022)

@javiwell 

No soy emprendedor ni nada que se le parezca así que no tengo ni puta idea.

Pero si el negocio funciona bien y tú mujer lo conoce puede estar bien.

Preguntas.

Abre los sábados y domingos?

Cuanto es el gasto de luz medio aprox?

Y proveedores?

En que ciudad vivís?


----------



## euromelon (30 Ene 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> @javiwell
> 
> No soy emprendedor ni nada que se le parezca así que no tengo ni puta idea.
> 
> ...



Un proveedor en exclusiva jajaja


----------



## javiwell (30 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Javiwell, te necesitamos.
> 
> Danos unos números.



Bueno pues la verdad un poco decepcionado con los números de enero

Ahí van, 

En el hoyo nueve iba jugando 5 golpes arriba del campo. 

Total que me hago un out en el hoyo 12 y me voy al lago en el 15. Aún encima doble boguey en el 18, una puta mierda.

Toca caña al sol y resignación.

En cuanto a los otros números luego me sentaré a ver las cajas pero es pronto para que tenga todas las facturas y pueda deciros resultado, que luego andamos que si faltaba una factura de bacalao y ya arde troya


----------



## javiwell (30 Ene 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> @javiwell
> 
> No soy emprendedor ni nada que se le parezca así que no tengo ni puta idea.
> 
> ...



Abre los sábados por la mañana, cierra los domingos

Unos 120 aprox de luz últimamente

El gasto en proveedores depende de la venta, el 69 por cien aprox de todas las ventas son gastos de proveedor

Ciudad: norte


----------



## little hammer (30 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Abre los sábados por la mañana, cierra los domingos
> 
> Unos 120 aprox de luz últimamente
> 
> ...




El 60 por ciento de la caja total es lo que os cuentan los proveedores?


----------



## OBDC (30 Ene 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> El 60 por ciento de la caja total es lo que os cuentan los proveedores?



69......por algo será ese número con una exclusiva de proveeduria del principal producto.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## euromelon (30 Ene 2022)

El hijo de puta este es de Gijón . De nada


----------



## OBDC (30 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> El hijo de puta este es de Gijón . De nada



Cual de los hijos de fruta?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## euromelon (30 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Cual de los hijos de fruta?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



El cornudo


----------



## OBDC (30 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> El cornudo







__





fruterias gijon - Buscar con Google






www.google.com





Cualquiera de las que abre 9:30....y que hace entrega a domicilio. 
Así puede llevar a la niña al colegio.

Cuenta como sabes que es de Gijon





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cualquiera no, "pertenece" a una cadena de fruterías y no le ha cambiado el nombre, en este caso o "La Frutería" o "Frutería Paniagua"

Aunque lo suyo es que fuera "Frutería Don Paco"


----------



## OBDC (31 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Cualquiera no, "pertenece" a una cadena de fruterías y no le ha cambiado el nombre, en este caso o "La Frutería" o "Frutería Paniagua"
> 
> Aunque lo suyo es que fuera "Frutería Don Paco"



Eso lo dejé para que algún forero sacara la conclusión rápidamente. Mi abuelo siempre me decía que no señalara con el dedo....
Lo de Frutería Paco lo pensé, también hay alguna otra que es muy probable ganadora de la distinción si la "cadena" no comparte nombre.
Pero si es cadena, "La Fruteria" es la más probable porque el mayorista es hombre directo y no le daría muchas vueltas al tema pensando demasiado en chorradas; él está para ganar pasta.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Scire (31 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, qué fea es Gijón.


----------



## OBDC (31 Ene 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Por cierto, qué fea es Gijón.



El campo de golf es bonito.









Madera III







madera3.es





Los torneos los auspicia una correduría de seguros muy importante.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El campo de golf es bonito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira si en las fotos del aparcamiento hay un _flamante_ Audi


----------



## OBDC (31 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Mira si en las fotos del aparcamiento hay un _flamante_ Audi



No lo ví, es que irá con el coche de la correduria para poder jugar gratis por ser auspiciante. Lo que sí parece que van a cerrar por algo que no entiendo bien, pero esta relacionado con la pasta, como siempre. El Ayuntamiento le ha dado un ultimátum de que se largaran de ahí. Supongo que el administrador será algún reconocido gestor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No lo ví, es que irá con el coche de la correduria para poder jugar gratis por ser auspiciante. Lo que sí parece que van a cerrar por algo que no entiendo bien, pero esta relacionado con la pasta, como siempre. El Ayuntamiento le ha dado un ultimátum de que se largaran de ahí. Supongo que el administrador será algún reconocido gestor.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Ene 2022)

Cristiano, ¿po no me huele a caballa a mí


----------



## javiwell (31 Ene 2022)

Bueno pues a día de 29/01/2021 la caja del mes iba por 14.307,65, falta sumar la caja de hoy aún no sé de cuánto es pero tenemos una media de 780 euros de caja los lunes de enero y además, a día de hoy mucha gente ha cobrado ya con lo que me espero unos 800 de caja hoy y cerraríamos enero con una facturación de 15.107,65 euros

No tengo gasto ni tendré hasta dentro de varios días.

Unos 1.900 euros de resultado después de impuestos, lo que pensaba, 833 para traspaso y nos quedan 1.067 en enero, 100 euros menos que el SMI si no fuera porque el traspaso se está pagando con lo que genera el negocio y solo faltan 2 años y 8 meses. 

Ya hemos adivinado la cota más baja que podíamos ganar mientras pagamos traspaso: 1.067 euros, la más alta la tenemos en diciembre 2021 con 2.789 y espero que lo podamos superar en primavera-verano


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno pues a día de 29/01/2021 la caja del mes iba por 14.307,65, falta sumar la caja de hoy aún no sé de cuánto es pero tenemos una media de 780 euros de caja los lunes de enero y además, a día de hoy mucha gente ha cobrado ya con lo que me espero unos 800 de caja hoy y cerraríamos enero con una facturación de 15.107,65 euros
> 
> No tengo gasto ni tendré hasta dentro de varios días.
> 
> ...



Los días con cajas de menos de 500€ que hacen? se rascan el higo?

Las compras ya si eso lo pones otro día.


----------



## El gostoso (31 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Los días con cajas de menos de 500€ que hacen? se rascan el higo?
> 
> Las compras ya si eso lo pones otro día.



Se ha suicidado y sigue el tío en plan cabezón


----------



## javiwell (31 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Los días con cajas de menos de 500€ que hacen? se rascan el higo?
> 
> Las compras ya si eso lo pones otro día.



Caja media 622, raro es el día que baja de 500, si es el caso se aprovecha para limpieza y orden en los tiempos muertos que tampoco son muchos.


----------



## road runner (31 Ene 2022)

Cuál es el objetivo del csi?


----------



## OBDC (31 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



Ostras, que paralelismo 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El gostoso (31 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Caja media 622, raro es el día que baja de 500, si es el caso se aprovecha para limpieza y orden en los tiempos muertos que tampoco son muchos.



Menuda ruina tienes montada. Esos son tus ingresos con unos costes de al menos el 30 por ciento sobre el género, menos los costes imputables a personal, alquiler, suministros, trabajas por un bruto de 200 pavos al día, luego cuenta Hacienda.


Eres el listo del barrio ¿Eh?


----------



## OBDC (31 Ene 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Menuda ruina tienes montada. Esos son tus ingresos con unos costes de al menos el 30 por ciento sobre el género, menos los costes imputables a personal, alquiler, suministros, trabajas por un bruto de 200 pavos al día, luego cuenta Hacienda.
> 
> 
> Eres el listo del barrio ¿Eh?



No se si el listo del barrio, pero si el del foro....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Caja media 622, raro es el día que baja de 500, si es el caso se aprovecha para limpieza y orden en los tiempos muertos que tampoco son muchos.



JAVITO

JAVITOOOOOOOOOOOO

Que ya sabemos que para los números eres un puto negado pero...

SI AFIRMAS QUE:



javiwell dijo:


> Bueno pues a día de 29/01/2021 la caja del mes iba por 14.307,65, falta sumar la caja de hoy aún no sé de cuánto es pero tenemos *una media de 780 euros de caja los lunes de enero *y además, a día de hoy mucha gente ha cobrado ya con lo que me espero unos 800 de caja hoy y cerraríamos enero con una facturación de 15.107,65 euros
> 
> No tengo gasto ni tendré hasta dentro de varios días.
> 
> ...



Los lunes tienes una media de 780 €

y afirmas que:

La caja media es de 622

Tenemos que 622-780 = -158

DIGO YO, QUE SOY DE LETRAS, QUE PARA QUE TE DE UNA MEDÍA DE 622 TENIENDO UN DATO DE 780 TENEMOS

(780+X)/2=622

DONDE DESPEJANDO "X" NOS DA UN VALOR DE 464€ PARA COMPENSAR LA CAJA DE MAS, RESPECTO A LA MEDIA, DE LOS LUNES.

Y COMO TENEMOS QUE ENERO HA TENIDO 5 LUNES HAS TENIDO QUE TENER 5 CAJAS POR DEBAJO DE 500€


Tú, ya lo sabemos, dividirás todo lo de más de la media realizado en esos 5 lunes entre todos los días, entonces estaríamos en medias descontando los lunes de:

780*4+800= 3.920 €

Ventas totales 15.107,65€

(15.107,65-3.920)/19 = 589€ de caja media descontando los lunes

Pero claro también hay que contar los sábados, aunque se que dirás que en media jornada facturáis como un día normal


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Caja media 622, raro es el día que baja de 500, si es el caso se aprovecha para limpieza y orden en los tiempos muertos que tampoco son muchos.



Y que coño hacían cuando la media era de 1.000€?


----------



## OBDC (31 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> JAVITO
> 
> JAVITOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...



No te comas el tarro, faltan los gastos y además el número es una mentira grande como una casa. Ya empezamos a distorsionar ampliamente la realidad.
El número promedio real anual es el beneficio de los 500€, lo dijo el aseverando que era el beneficio al que renunciaba el mayorista.....así que súmale el salario que no cobra la mujer y los gastos y dividelo entre 31 que es el beneficio que dice que le queda, y luego multiplica por 100 y por 12 para tener la media de facturación anual. Luego grafica contra la temporalidad y te dará la facturación mensual. Aquí tienes toda la información necesaria para saber más del negrocio de Javito que el mismo




__





Sección prensa / Índice de Comercio al por Menor (ICM)


INE. Instituto Nacional de Estadística. National Statistics Institute. Spanish Statistical Office. El INE elabora y distribuye estadisticas de Espana. Este servidor contiene: Censos de Poblacion y Viviendas 2001, Informacion general, Productos de difusion, Espana en cifras, Datos coyunturales...




www.ine.es





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (31 Ene 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Datos:
> *Caja diaria media: 1.000 euros *con unos 200 clientes todos los días, en 3 años contando el dinero,* ni un solo día ha bajado de 650 euros la caja* y ha habido varios de 1.400





javiwell dijo:


> *Caja media 622*, *raro es el día que baja de 500*, si es el caso se aprovecha para limpieza y orden en los tiempos muertos que tampoco son muchos.



eso en 4 meses.......
cuando se le termine la bonificacion de los autonomos, y el tema de los modulos....... pagar por trabajar....eso si, las miradas a los ojos, que no falten



Mundocruel dijo:


> Y que coño hacían cuando la media era de 1.000€?



rascarse el potorro


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (31 Ene 2022)

Tranqui javito que Enero esta siendo una puta mierda. Aprieta huevo con huevo y para adelante, que ya saldrá el sol. 

La nueva tabla de cotizaciones para autónomos una puta mierda, eso si. Ponen a gestionar a gente que no ha pagado ni un trimestre, ni una nómina en su puta vida y luego para lo que pasa...


----------



## pabloiseguro (1 Feb 2022)

Hilo con cero interés. Que le va bien la frutería, me la suda. Que le va mal, me la suda. Que se invente las cosas, me la suda. Que todo lo que ponga sea cierto, me la pela.


----------



## javiwell (1 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> JAVITO
> 
> JAVITOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...




622 = (780*5 + X*19)/24

X = 580,42


----------



## javiwell (1 Feb 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Hilo con cero interés. Que le va bien la frutería, me la suda. Que le va mal, me la suda. Que se invente las cosas, me la suda. Que todo lo que ponga sea cierto, me la pela.



Interesantísimo post, bueno bueno y cuentame que más cosas te la sudan?


----------



## OBDC (1 Feb 2022)

Curioso, desde que se identificó la zona de residencia de la frutería hay peña atacando y Javito esta en modo "no comunicativo".

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Curioso, desde que se identificó la zona de residencia de la frutería hay peña atacando y Javito esta en modo "no comunicativo".
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Por eso puse que me olía a caballa,.como si alguien se hubiera cagado.

A mí me ha contestado con la contestación que ya le daba yo, está irreconocible.


----------



## Paisdemierda (1 Feb 2022)

A ver si la mujer manda al retrasado de Javito a tomar por culo de una puta vez y cierra este hilo de empresario subnormal y retrasado que va y aún por encima lo cuenta.
Puto parguelazo calvo de mierda, seguro que vota PSOE.


----------



## Scire (1 Feb 2022)

Yo entré al hilo defendiendo a Javiwell, pero tiene rasgos que a algunos de sus defensores nos han dejado un poco rotos.

De todas maneras, me sigue gustando el hilo y le agradezco que venga aquí a dar los datos. Solo por eso ya quiero que el vaya bien en la frutería.


----------



## javiwell (1 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Por eso puse que me olía a caballa,.como si alguien se hubiera cagado.
> 
> A mí me ha contestado con la contestación que ya le daba yo, está irreconocible.



Tu dabas una cifra distinta, como eres de letras te facilite la ecuación correcta


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 622 = (780*5 + X*19)/24
> 
> X = 580,42





javiwell dijo:


> Tu dabas una cifra distinta, como eres de letras te facilite la ecuación correcta



no es que diera una cifra distinta es que te haces trampas al solitario, partes de una media de 622 que te sacas de la manga porque afirmas que las ventas iban a ser de 15.107,65 euros



javiwell dijo:


> Bueno pues a día de 29/01/2021 la caja del mes iba por 14.307,65, falta sumar la caja de hoy aún no sé de cuánto es pero tenemos una media de 780 euros de caja los lunes de enero y además, a día de hoy mucha gente ha cobrado ya con lo que me espero unos 800 de caja hoy y cerraríamos enero con una facturación de *15.107,65 euros*
> 
> No tengo gasto ni tendré hasta dentro de varios días.
> 
> ...



15.107,65/24= 629,48

Pero tranquilo sabemos que eres imbécil y te empeñas duro en demostrarlo

622*24=14.928

Ventas estimadas 15.107,65 - ventas "reales" 14.928 = tu maravilloso lunes de 800€ se queda en 620,35 

POR DEBAJO INCLUSO DE LA MEDIA!!!!!!


----------



## javiwell (1 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> no es que diera una cifra distinta es que te haces trampas al solitario, partes de una media de 622 que te sacas de la manga porque afirmas que las ventas iban a ser de 15.107,65 euros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



622*23+800= 15.106

Eso es lo que decía en el texto ya que el último día laborable de mes era lunes y la media de 622 es la media real (bueno redondeada sin decimales) hasta el penúltimo día laborable


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 622*23+800= 15.106
> 
> Eso es lo que decía en el texto ya que el último día laborable de mes era lunes y la media de 622 es la media real (bueno redondeada sin decimales) hasta el penúltimo día laborable



Te sigues mintiendo a ti mismo


_javiwell dijo:_
_Bueno pues a día de 29/01/2021 la caja del mes iba por 14.307,65, falta sumar la caja de hoy aún no sé de cuánto es pero tenemos una media de 780 euros de caja los lunes de enero y además, a día de hoy mucha gente ha cobrado ya con lo que me espero unos 800 de caja hoy y cerraríamos enero con una facturación de *15.107,65 euros*

No tengo gasto ni tendré hasta dentro de varios días.

Unos 1.900 euros de resultado después de impuestos, lo que pensaba, 833 para traspaso y nos quedan 1.067 en enero, 100 euros menos que el SMI si no fuera porque el traspaso se está pagando con lo que genera el negocio y solo faltan 2 años y 8 meses.

Ya hemos adivinado la cota más baja que podíamos ganar mientras pagamos traspaso: 1.067 euros, la más alta la tenemos en diciembre 2021 con 2.789 y espero que lo podamos superar en primavera-verano_



javiwell dijo:


> Caja media 622, raro es el día que baja de 500, si es el caso se aprovecha para limpieza y orden en los tiempos muertos que tampoco son muchos.



Ahí no pone caja media de 622+800







Podemos saber ya cual es la caja media REAL según tu último inventbalance


----------



## OBDC (1 Feb 2022)

Ya te digo yo que este mes no facturo 12k ni harto de vino....
Y el mes que viene otra vez cae en el mismo número raspando.
Marzo le viene mejor la caja diaria, pero tenemos abril con sus temidas festividades para el comercio local exceptuando la restauración para volver a mayo y junio con números como octubre.
Julio ya es un descojone, agosto se va a la mismísima mierda y septiembre cuenta como medio mes por la vuelta al cole.
La muhé cobrará su salario de promedio anual como beneficios, sí todo marcha sobre ruedas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (1 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Te sigues mintiendo a ti mismo
> 
> 
> _javiwell dijo:_
> ...



14.307,65/23 = 622

A día 29 llevábamos 23 días laborables


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 14.307,65/23 = 622
> 
> A día 29 llevábamos 23 días laborables



Y a día 30 también

Y los perros ladran y los gatos maúllan

y Javito...

JAVITO...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Feb 2022)

Se acabó. A ignorados. Hasta el cimbrel de ver este hilo en primera plana todos los días.

A ver si así se soluciona este problema de spam (añado notificación a Calopec antes de ignorarte).

Que si que la bigotuda tiene una frutería, enhorabuena todo internec lo sabe.

Venga a mamarla.


----------



## javiwell (2 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y a día 30 también
> 
> Y los perros ladran y los gatos maúllan
> 
> ...



Bueno por lo menos y lo has entendido, te ha costado pero la constancia es tu aliada


----------



## chicodelmaiz (2 Feb 2022)

¿Aún sigue este hilo activo?


----------



## Pluc (2 Feb 2022)

Espein ese maravilloso país donde facturas 15000 merkels y te quedas con menos de 2000 dando gracias


----------



## Scire (2 Feb 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> Espein ese maravilloso país donde facturas 15000 merkels y te quedas con menos de 2000 dando gracias



Podría quedarse con 5.000 si madrugara para hacer la compra y trabajara la mujer sola.

Ahora de la tienda están viviendo la empleada y el proveedor, que se sacan más que ella.

Visto así, no es tan mal negocio. Da de comer a dos personas.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Feb 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Podría quedarse con 5.000 si madrugara para hacer la compra y trabajara la mujer sola.
> 
> Ahora de la tienda están viviendo la empleada y el proveedor, que se sacan más que ella.
> 
> Visto así, no es tan mal negocio. Da de comer a dos personas.



No te olvides del dueño del local


----------



## nikei (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pluc (3 Feb 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Podría quedarse con 5.000 si madrugara para hacer la compra y trabajara la mujer sola.
> 
> Ahora de la tienda están viviendo la empleada y el proveedor, que se sacan más que ella.
> 
> Visto así, no es tan mal negocio. Da de comer a dos personas.



Buen apunte, lo siento pero no soy tan asiduo del hilo. No sabía que además pusieron una empleada


----------



## Embeleduria (3 Feb 2022)

Me sale que este mes el resultado son 932€

Y que si en vez de ser la frutería de tu mujer, fuera del mayorista, hubiera palmado pasta


----------



## OBDC (3 Feb 2022)

*VOTACIONES*

Señores, creo que llegó el momento de hacer balance, no de la frutería, sino de la motivación del hilo que era determinar si la inversión era buena o mala, así que hay que votar y definir si hay expulsión o no en el paraíso de las frutas.

Agregar usuario y modificar los votos citando siempre el último post para que se mantenga actualizado.

VOTOS PARA "SI, FUE UN ACIERTO"



1.
2.
3.....


VOTOS PARA "NO, A JAVITO NO LE DEJO ADMINISTRAR NI EL CEPILLO DE LA IGLESIA"

1. @OBDC 
2.
3....


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## spica (3 Feb 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Me sale que este mes el resultado son 932€
> 
> Y que si en vez de ser la frutería de tu mujer, fuera del mayorista, hubiera palmado pasta




¿Por que piensas que el mayorista le franquició la frutería?
Porque sabia que era una patata caliente.


----------



## javiwell (3 Feb 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Me sale que este mes el resultado son 932€
> 
> Y que si en vez de ser la frutería de tu mujer, fuera del mayorista, hubiera palmado pasta



Esos 932 que te salen son restando 833 de traspaso no?

Es decir pagado ya el traspaso te saldrían 1.765 en enero limpios correcto?


----------



## leoper (3 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Esos 932 que te salen son restando 833 de traspaso no?
> 
> Es decir pagado ya el traspaso te saldrían 1.765 en enero limpios correcto?



vamos a ver si te enteras : lo que pagas por el traspaso es HUMO

no vale nada ( bueno si, para el que lo cobra, pero no para el que lo paga )

si cierras mañana, lo pierdes.......luego no es ninguna ganancia

a tu bolsillo, entra lo que entra, punto
lo contabilizarás cuando entre en tu bolsillo, de momento, solo entra en el bolsillo del mayorista


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Esos 932 que te salen son restando 833 de traspaso no?
> 
> Es decir pagado ya el traspaso te saldrían 1.765 en enero limpios correcto?



Vamos a ver:

Javito cuenta como beneficio el ahorro del precio por comprar para su casa a precio mayorista, es su negocio (de su señora) y se lo folla como quiere (al negocio)

No entremos en..







Que fue ayer, pero así es este hilo que firmaría el mismísimo Valle Inclán


----------



## javiwell (3 Feb 2022)

leoper dijo:


> vamos a ver si te enteras : lo que pagas por el traspaso es HUMO
> 
> no vale nada ( bueno si, para el que lo cobra, pero no para el que lo paga )
> 
> ...



No he entrado ahora en ese debate, he dicho que pagado ya el traspaso esa sería la cifra de enero


----------



## leoper (3 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No he entrado ahora en ese debate, he dicho que pagado ya el traspaso esa *sería* la cifra de enero



como te gusta usar el condicional......

esa sería la ganancia en Enero del 25 que será el primer Enero que no pagues traspaso
y esa sería si .............................vendieras lo mismo ( que lo dudo, ), si te mantienen precio del alquiler ( que lo dudo ), si te mantienen los modulos ( que lo dudo tambien ) y si mantuvieran la reduccion de cuota de autonomos de la que ahora se benefician las cuentas ( que va a ser que no ), si no subieran el sueldo de la empleada.........

Aunque ya se que tú el horizonte lo ves espectacular..........( vaso medio lleno es poco para ti )

si lo declaras como gasto............ES UN GASTO


----------



## javiwell (3 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Vamos a ver:
> 
> Javito cuenta como beneficio el ahorro del precio por comprar para su casa a precio mayorista, es su negocio (de su señora) y se lo folla como quiere (al negocio)
> 
> ...



Por Benito Pérez Galdos, los episodios nacionales


----------



## OBDC (3 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No he entrado ahora en ese debate, he dicho que pagado ya el traspaso esa sería la cifra de enero



Que el traspaso es un coste como el alquiler, es como si hubieras firmado el alquiler a 1300 €....estas pagando el que te hicieron pasar por el aro, nada más.....
Es a pérdida, y tu muhé ya no llega ni al SMI.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (3 Feb 2022)

leoper dijo:


> como te gusta usar el condicional......
> 
> esa sería la ganancia en Enero del 25 que será el primer Enero que no pagues traspaso
> y esa sería si .............................vendieras lo mismo ( que lo dudo, ), si te mantienen precio del alquiler ( que lo dudo ), si te mantienen los modulos ( que lo dudo tambien ) y si mantuvieran la reduccion de cuota de autonomos de la que ahora se benefician las cuentas ( que va a ser que no ), si no subieran el sueldo de la empleada.........
> ...




Nos subirá la cuota de autónomo y se actualizará al IPC el salario de la empleada y el alquiler pero esas subidas no alcanzan 833 euros

También habría que ver qué precios podríamos estar cobrando en 2025 y si ha aumentado la densidad de población de la zona puesto que hay varias viviendas de nueva planta construyendose


----------



## Bubble Boy (3 Feb 2022)

Joder, lo que ha dado de sí la frutería


----------



## OBDC (3 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Nos subirá la cuota de autónomo y se actualizará al IPC el salario de la empleada y el alquiler pero esas subidas no alcanzan 833 euros
> 
> También habría que ver qué precios podríamos estar cobrando en 2025 y si ha aumentado la densidad de población de la zona puesto que hay varias viviendas de nueva planta construyendose



Vives del "Y si...."
Yo te agrego otro "Y si...."
Y si tu muhé se va con el mayorista?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Nos subirá la cuota de autónomo y se actualizará al IPC el salario de la empleada y el alquiler pero esas subidas no alcanzan 833 euros
> 
> También habría que ver qué precios podríamos estar cobrando en 2025 y si ha aumentado la densidad de población de la zona puesto que hay varias viviendas de nueva planta construyendose





OBDC dijo:


> Vives del "Y si...."
> Yo te agrego otro "Y si...."
> Y si tu muhé se va con el mayorista?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Además de "y si..." Totalmente inútiles.

Que se plantee que precios puedes estar cobrando te da una idea de su mentalidad empresarial (porque sin saber que precios estás pagando o si te aumentan los gastos...)

Que se plantee si aumenta la densidad de población ya es de quitarse el sombrero de la estupidez, primero porque una mayor densidad no implica más clientes, ni más caja, ni mas Beneficio segundo porque una mayor densidad hará que otros vean la oportunidad de negocio y conllevará, o puede hacerlo,mayor competencia.

Pero nada podrá desviar s Javito de su camino de baldosas amarillas (oro)


----------



## OBDC (4 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Además de "y si..." Totalmente inútiles.
> 
> Que se plantee que precios puedes estar cobrando te da una idea de su mentalidad empresarial (porque sin saber que precios estás pagando o si te aumentan los gastos...)
> 
> ...



Es que se plantea los precios de venta y no los de compra por la magia de la exclusividad. Se cerró una de las puertas de negociación, así que le queda únicamente la de pensar a que precio vender y vendiendo cerezas a 17 pavos el kilo creyendo que es el súper del ECI le quedan dos cortes de pelo (si tiene) para que empiece a pagar por trabajar....huy, ya lo está haciendo a razón de 833 pavos por mes.....me despisté.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (4 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Además de "y si..." Totalmente inútiles.
> 
> Que se plantee que precios puedes estar cobrando te da una idea de su mentalidad empresarial (porque sin saber que precios estás pagando o si te aumentan los gastos...)
> 
> ...



Hay que enfrentar los y sies de los gastos con los y sies de los ingresos

Dios proveerá


----------



## kikoseis (4 Feb 2022)

Jajaja. Eso lo dije hace 3500 posts.
Mucho aburrido hay por aquí.
Bueno algunos tienen tela.


----------



## OBDC (4 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay que enfrentar los y sies de los gastos con los y sies de los ingresos
> 
> *Dios proveerá*



Sabía que en algún momento esto se transformaría en un acto de fé.
Llego el momento de encomendarse a Dios.



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Sabía que en algún momento esto se transformaría en un acto de fé.
> Llego el momento de encomendarse a Dios.
> 
> 
> ...



Me huele a ...


----------



## OBDC (4 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Me huele a ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 931622



Pensé exactamente lo mismo......
La muhé la habrá conocido en alguna reunión de esas internacionales que organizan.
Estoy comprendiendo mucho más el tema de mirarse a los ojos y el resto de bla bla bla.
Es más, alguno de los que conozco tienen exactamente el mismo tipo de soberbia presuntuosa que tiene el OP. Igualita.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (4 Feb 2022)

833 al mes que tienen fecha de caducidad en septiembre 2024


----------



## OBDC (4 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 833 al mes que tienen fecha de caducidad en septiembre 2024



Que crack. Así que hasta septiembre del 2024 estas amarrado al remo de la galera y te enorgullece....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javac (5 Feb 2022)

Compañeros, no le estáis dando mucha caña a este señor?
ha cogido una empresa funcionando y todavía sigue funcionando. de ese negocio, están 2 o 3 personas viviendo
Coño, no está tan mal.


----------



## leoper (5 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> Compañeros, no le estáis dando mucha caña a este señor?
> ha cogido una empresa funcionando y todavía sigue funcionando. de ese negocio, están 2 o 3 personas viviendo
> Coño, no está tan mal.



si se la carga en 4 meses, ya sería "pa matarlo"...pero camino lleva


----------



## Síntesis (6 Feb 2022)

Es definitivo que no tenga casi mermas,normalmente una frutería con mermas es significativo de buen funcionamiento aunque pueda parecer lo contrario.
En cambio no tener mermas significa que o bien "cuela" la fruta en mal estado con lo cual pierde clientes o bien se queda sin existencias antes de tiempo, con lo cual pierde clientes.

A medio plazo está perdida la clientela, quizás otra frutería le de el toque de gracia


----------



## kikoseis (6 Feb 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Es definitivo que no tenga casi mermas,normalmente una frutería con mermas es significativo de buen funcionamiento aunque pueda parecer lo contrario.
> En cambio no tener mermas significa que o bien "cuela" la fruta en mal estado con lo cual pierde clientes o bien se queda sin existencias antes de tiempo, con lo cual pierde clientes.
> 
> A medio plazo está perdida la clientela, quizás otra frutería le de el toque de gracia



Ahí te doy la razón. Une el argumento que cueles fruta en mal estado a un cliente un par de veces tienes todas las papeletas de perderlo.

Y un cliente perdido casi imposible que vuelva. Es más fácil ganar un cliente nuevo, que recuperar uno perdido.

Lo de las mermas tiene su intriga.

El resto de la polémica, lo veo como comedoritos aburridos que vienen al hilo a crear polémica. 

Aquí el que tiene más razón es este :





javac dijo:


> Compañeros, no le estáis dando mucha caña a este señor?
> ha cogido una empresa funcionando y todavía sigue funcionando. de ese negocio, están 2 o 3 personas viviendo
> Coño, no está tan mal.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (6 Feb 2022)

no hay mermas porque según javito la peruchi se lleva unos 400€ de fruta al mes


----------



## OBDC (6 Feb 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> no hay mermas porque según javito la peruchi se lleva unos 400€ de fruta al mes



Es que tela marinera comerse 400 pavos de frutas y verduras......
Suerte que no venden guano.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (6 Feb 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> no hay mermas porque según javito la peruchi se lleva unos 400€ de fruta al mes



22 kilos de cerezas que se meten entre pecho y espalda cada mes.


----------



## javiwell (6 Feb 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Es definitivo que no tenga casi mermas,normalmente una frutería con mermas es significativo de buen funcionamiento aunque pueda parecer lo contrario.
> En cambio no tener mermas significa que o bien "cuela" la fruta en mal estado con lo cual pierde clientes o bien se queda sin existencias antes de tiempo, con lo cual pierde clientes.
> 
> A medio plazo está perdida la clientela, quizás otra frutería le de el toque de gracia



Eso sería así si el precio del kg fuera algo estático

Lo que ocurre es que se gestiona de tal forma que los precios se van adecuando para dar salida a las cosas.

Un cliente puede aceptar que le vendas unas fresas que no están todas perfectas siempre y cuando haya un descuento. Muchos clientes lo ven como una oportunidad de consumir fresa. Saben que si tiran el 10 por cien de la fresa que han comprado se ahorran un 30 por cien en el precio. Y buen ricas que están las fresas que no tienen que tirar.

Entonces la merma consiste más en vender un poco más barato y a tiempo determinadas cosas que, si no, sobrarían, pero no en tirar a la basura.

Muchos clientes quieren un trato personalizado porque encuentran oportunidades de este tipo. Algunos preguntan directamente, que tienes madurito?

Pero bueno al final el margen medio del 31 sobre venta ya recoge esto.


----------



## javiwell (6 Feb 2022)

La gran mayoría de la fruta sale fresca y cara. Pero también hay un mercado para lo que no está en óptimas condiciones

Todavía no he hecho números de enero pero ya te he dado una idea muy aproximada.

Saldo bancario con el salario de enero y el alquiler pagados y todo lo de 2021 pagado andaba por encima de 8 mil hace unos días


----------



## javiwell (6 Feb 2022)

Por qué..

Colapso no, pago del alquiler de enero, de la nómina, de la seguridad social, retirada de dinero de mi mujer a su cuenta personal y a seguir.


----------



## javiwell (6 Feb 2022)

Había 10 mil en diciembre antes de pagar la nómina de diciembre, el alquiler de diciembre y antes de haber retirado dinero mi mujer a su cuenta personal.

Hay 8 mil y pico pagado todo lo de diciembre y enero.


----------



## Mundocruel (6 Feb 2022)

[


javiwell dijo:


> Había 10 mil en diciembre antes de pagar la nómina de diciembre, el alquiler de diciembre y antes de haber retirado dinero mi mujer a su cuenta personal.
> 
> Hay 8 mil y pico pagado todo lo de diciembre y enero.



Que haces con el "IVA" del alquiler


----------



## OBDC (6 Feb 2022)

Cabrón, me hiciste partir la caja con lo de la fruta podrida....
Si no fuera por algunos "padrinos" del hilo esto sería más aburrido que chupar coño de muñeca de silicona.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (6 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Que haces con el "IVA" del alquiler



Ni iva ni venia

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javac (6 Feb 2022)

Señor Javier, yo le apoyo, me parece bonito que en estos momentos todavía haya pequeños empresarios luchando


----------



## javiwell (7 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Que haces con el "IVA" del alquiler



Ya está pagado, ya lo dije


----------



## javiwell (7 Feb 2022)

Subiremos un par de céntimos el kg


----------



## leoper (7 Feb 2022)

la que seguro que lo cobra es la empleada


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (7 Feb 2022)

la empleada avanza lenta pero segura, entre eso y las "mermas" que le hace a la caja ya debe tener para el bugaboo de la inminente larva


----------



## t_chip (7 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No tienes ni idea, cuando mi señora llega con las latas en el Audi, todas las señoras saben que es la mejor tienda de la zona joder



Confiesa...eres troll....?que no?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (7 Feb 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> la empleada avanza lenta pero segura, entre eso y las "mermas" que le hace a la caja ya debe tener para el bugaboo de la inminente larva





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (7 Feb 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Confiesa...eres troll....?que no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Que es un troll?


----------



## Mundocruel (7 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que es un troll?



Segunda vez que te lo pongo


----------



## javiwell (7 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Segunda vez que te lo pongo



Ah un troll es un ser de alguna de las leyendas de Bécquer?


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (7 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



¿Seguro que es una frutería? /:


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (7 Feb 2022)

_Va bien, Javito. 

No hagas caso al Telediario, Enero ha pegado una ostia guapa, guapa, y Febrero va por mal camino, pero aguantar es vencer. El mes más guarro del año tu señora gana lo mismo que antes y el mejor gana casi 3 veces más. De momento no va mal, pero cuidado con el hijoputa de la SS que va a por los autónomos como si de judíos se trataran. _


----------



## Embeleduria (7 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La gran mayoría de la fruta sale fresca y cara. Pero también hay un mercado para lo que no está en óptimas condiciones
> 
> Todavía no he hecho números de enero pero ya te he dado una idea muy aproximada.
> 
> Saldo bancario con el salario de enero y el alquiler pagados y todo lo de 2021 pagado andaba por encima de 8 mil hace unos días



No tenías casi 11K a final de año?


----------



## OBDC (8 Feb 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> _Va bien, Javito.
> 
> No hagas caso al Telediario, Enero ha pegado una ostia guapa, guapa, y Febrero va por mal camino, pero aguantar es vencer. El mes más guarro del año tu señora gana lo mismo que antes y el mejor gana casi 3 veces más. De momento no va mal, pero cuidado con el hijoputa de la SS que va a por los autónomos como si de judíos se trataran. _



Me encanta tu forma de dar aliento al desahuciado. Le avisas que se va a morir pero que puede estar contento....
Eres más cabrón que @sisar_vidal @Mundocruel @Econonista @leoper y yo juntos por supuesto.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (8 Feb 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> No tenías casi 11K a final de año?



Si pero restale a ese saldo la nómina de diciembre, la de enero, los alquileres de diciembre y enero, las retenciones de IRPF del alquiler, las cuotas de seguridad social y las retiradas de dinero de mi mujer.

Ese saldo de casi 11 mil habrá que compararlo con el saldo que tengamos a día 25 de marzo 2022... Cierre de trimestre con cierre de trimestre y antes de haber pagado la nómina y alquiler de marzo para comparar en los mismos términos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Feb 2022)

Javito, ya has puesto en marcha el servicio de entrega a domicilio?


----------



## euromelon (10 Feb 2022)

Pues esta semana está siendo muy mala par alas fruterías por el norte


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (10 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Javito, ya has puesto en marcha el servicio de entrega a domicilio?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 937788



me parece acojonante que tengas toda la colección de figuras que encajan a la perfección con javito


Estamos sedientos de novedades, @javiwell, danos nuestra dosis. Qué tal enfocais la subida del SMI?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Feb 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> me parece acojonante que tengas toda la colección de figuras que encajan a la perfección con javito
> 
> 
> Estamos sedientos de novedades, @javiwell, danos nuestra dosis. Qué tal enfocais la subida del SMI?



He estado hurgando en la habitación que uso de trastero y han salido como mil figuras

Pero es que he abierto la puerta de una galería adjunta y han salido como 10 contenedores tatay que ya me pondré a revisar más adelante


----------



## cohynetes (10 Feb 2022)

Algun resumen de las tres ultimas semanas? Gracias


----------



## Será en Octubre (10 Feb 2022)

A ver si entiendo porqué este hilo tiene tantos mensajes, ya que sólo he leído en diagonal las dos últimas páginas... Pero me parece que ya se de que va, a ver si acierto: Alguien se da de alta de autónomo y decide ponerse por su cuenta, mientras que otros muchos están esperando que quiebre para reírse. ¿Es eso?
Fiel reflejo y vergüenza de España, por otro lado.


----------



## OBDC (10 Feb 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> A ver si entiendo porqué este hilo tiene tantos mensajes, ya que sólo he leído en diagonal las dos últimas páginas... Pero me parece que ya se de que va, a ver si acierto: Alguien se da de alta de autónomo y decide ponerse por su cuenta, mientras que otros muchos están esperando que quiebre para reírse. ¿Es eso?
> Fiel reflejo y vergüenza de España, por otro lado.



Es que este es nivel Dios. Pago 30k por ser autónomo y perder el paro y la indemnización por despido.
Tal como dices, es el fiel reflejo y vergüenza de España.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (10 Feb 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Algun resumen de las tres ultimas semanas? Gracias



Este fin de semana me siento a cerrar cifras de enero y sumo las cajas de febrero.

Las cifras de enero serán muy parecidas a lo ya comentado.

La primera semana de febrero mejoraba como 40 euros la caja media diaria respecto a enero. Resto de semanas aún no se.

Primicia, una página web que vendía cajas de fruta a domicilio, desiste de seguir ofreciendo su servicio y nos pasa a sus clientes. Llamarán por teléfono uno a uno para presentarnos y luego les llamaremos nosotros para poner a su disposición el mismo servicio que venían recibiendo. Todos de la zona. Cartera de clientes gratis aún no sé cuántos son, no muchos obviamente.


----------



## nikei (10 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es que este es nivel Dios. Pago 30k por ser autónomo y perder el paro y la indemnización por despido.
> Tal como dices, es el fiel reflejo y vergüenza de España.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



ya te digo si me tuviera que unir a un bando porque la alianza sagrada(o de miradas) se vaya al garete,
ya estoy subido en el camion del mayorista no pela fruta,
siempre habra una rotonda en la carretera para vender unos melones
dicho esto me gustaria ver, como el op consigue que esto no pase.


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Feb 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> A ver si entiendo porqué este hilo tiene tantos mensajes, ya que sólo he leído en diagonal las dos últimas páginas... Pero me parece que ya se de que va, a ver si acierto: Alguien se da de alta de autónomo y decide ponerse por su cuenta, mientras que otros muchos están esperando que quiebre para reírse. ¿Es eso?
> Fiel reflejo y vergüenza de España, por otro lado.




el fiel reflejo de España es:

1º Que no se lee

2º Que se opina sin haber leído

Una vergüenza, ya te digo.


----------



## cohynetes (10 Feb 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> A ver si entiendo porqué este hilo tiene tantos mensajes, ya que sólo he leído en diagonal las dos últimas páginas... Pero me parece que ya se de que va, a ver si acierto: Alguien se da de alta de autónomo y decide ponerse por su cuenta, mientras que otros muchos están esperando que quiebre para reírse. ¿Es eso?
> Fiel reflejo y vergüenza de España, por otro lado.



Hablar sin saber 

Pd: eres tontisimo


----------



## Síntesis (10 Feb 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> A ver si entiendo porqué este hilo tiene tantos mensajes, ya que sólo he leído en diagonal las dos últimas páginas... Pero me parece que ya se de que va, a ver si acierto: Alguien se da de alta de autónomo y decide ponerse por su cuenta, mientras que otros muchos están esperando que quiebre para reírse. ¿Es eso?
> Fiel reflejo y vergüenza de España, por otro lado.




Alguien en España en un hilo de un millón de páginas, se lee un par de frases y saca conclusiones erróneas y además dice el muy paleto que "vergüenza de España"


Camarero independentista con un pendiente en la oreja, a ver si acierto.


----------



## javiwell (10 Feb 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Alguien en España en un hilo de un millón de páginas, se lee un par de frases y saca conclusiones erróneas y además dice el muy paleto que "vergüenza de España"
> 
> 
> Camarero independentista con un pendiente en la oreja, a ver si acierto.



No me encaja, no hubiera dicho España sino Estado español


----------



## leoper (10 Feb 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> A ver si entiendo porqué este hilo tiene tantos mensajes, *ya que sólo he leído en diagonal las dos últimas páginas.*.. Pero me parece que ya se de que va, *a ver si acierto*: Alguien se da de alta de autónomo y decide ponerse por su cuenta, mientras que otros muchos están esperando que quiebre para reírse. ¿Es eso?
> Fiel reflejo y vergüenza de España, por otro lado.



a ver si acierto yo.....eres de la LOGSE ?


----------



## Síntesis (10 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No me encaja, no hubiera dicho España sino Estado español



Ahí me has ganado


----------



## javiwell (10 Feb 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Hablar sin saber
> 
> Pd: eres tontisimo



Tu sin embargo ya calificadas el sistema de tributación por módulos como una cosa de paletos.

Así por hablar de algo sin tener ni puta idea


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tu sin embargo ya calificadas el sistema de tributación por módulos como una cosa de paletos.
> 
> Así por hablar de algo sin tener ni puta idea



Anda calla que tú le estabas reteniendo el IVA al alquiler


----------



## javiwell (10 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Anda calla que tú le estabas reteniendo el IVA al alquiler



Así es tal y como reconocí estaba equivocado sobre la retencion. Ni soy experto en tributos ni tampoco considero paleto a quien no lo sea.

Lo que si me parece de narcisista es lo de dárselas de experto en todo sin tener puta idea.

Por lo que comentaste eres de letras, lo más probable que de fiscalidad no tengas ni zorra pero si te hayas tomado la molestia de buscar el Google la retención del alquiler o bien hayas recibido o emitido factura de alquiler de local y por eso conozcas la retención.


----------



## OBDC (10 Feb 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Alguien en España en un hilo de un millón de páginas, se lee un par de frases y saca conclusiones erróneas y además dice el muy paleto que "vergüenza de España"
> 
> 
> Camarero independentista con un pendiente en la oreja, a ver si acierto.



Con pircing en el prepucio, más probable

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (10 Feb 2022)

Unos post más atrás tienes una primicia.

Adquirimos una cartera de clientes para reparto a domicilio de una web que cierra. 

Gratis


----------



## javiwell (10 Feb 2022)

Win win

Empresario se lanza a ofrecer un servicio vía web en una ciudad para llevar cajas de fruta a domicilio.

No obtiene el número de clientes suficientes y además están desperdigados y hay que atenderles todos los días.

Tras haberlo intentado, se retira de esa aventurilla y piensa -si le digo a los clientes sin más que ya no les llevo la caja, mi marca y mi nombre van a quedar muy mal. Ya se, voy a plantear a determinadas fruterías que asuman los clientes que viven cerca a ver si les interesa y así no dejó tirados a los clientes y yo me voy retirando de este reparto.-

Gana la frutería, el empresario se retira elegantemente para centrarse en otras aventuras que le vayan mejor sin ganar dinero por ello pero sin costes de imagen.


----------



## OBDC (10 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Unos post más atrás tienes una primicia.
> 
> Adquirimos una cartera de clientes para reparto a domicilio de una web que cierra.
> 
> Gratis




Les endosaron algo que genera más coste que beneficio y te vanaglorias.
Estamos con una facturación diaria de unos 600 €, probablemente en unas 70/80 ventas diarias, lo que resume una facturación promedio de menos de 10 €.
Si el beneficio está en el 31%, cada venta deja 3 €. El SMI tiene un coste por hora de 7.55 €. Si hacemos el cálculo de coste por hora trabajado en la frutería por persona y poder imputar el coste del paseo a entregar el pedido, lo más probable es que cada entrega se pierda dinero.
Al menos esta vez no te cobraría traspaso.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## cohynetes (10 Feb 2022)

Jajajaja tiene que ser troll

Nos vende hace 5 meses de las ventajas de pagarle a un pavo 30k por dos estanterías porque así te ahorras tener que pegar el madrugón a la bigotuda con la berlingo y hoy nos cuenta que va a dar portes por toda la ciudad jajajajaja

Ahora Pocahontas te dirá que necesita un renting o mejor aún,el Kia Sportage desde 199 al mes y un pago final de otros 30k euros Javito ajaja


----------



## javiwell (10 Feb 2022)

Llevamos 4 y medio de negocio, cuando acabe un año fiscal completo ya analizaremos conociendo la la facturación anual y los beneficios anuales.


----------



## javiwell (10 Feb 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Jajajaja tiene que ser troll
> 
> Nos vende hace 5 meses de las ventajas de pagarle a un pavo 30k por dos estanterías porque así te ahorras tener que pegar el madrugón a la bigotuda con la berlingo y hoy nos cuenta que va a dar portes por toda la ciudad jajajajaja
> 
> Ahora Pocahontas te dirá que necesita un renting o mejor aún,el Kia Sportage desde 199 al mes y un pago final de otros 30k euros Javito ajaja



Que no coño, que los clientes que heredaríamos son los que están cerca de la frutería no el caos del anterior empresario de tenerlos desperdigados.

Ha particionado su cartera para ofrecérsela a diferentes fruterias


----------



## fuckencia (10 Feb 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> A ver si entiendo porqué este hilo tiene tantos mensajes, ya que sólo he leído en diagonal las dos últimas páginas... Pero me parece que ya se de que va, a ver si acierto: Alguien se da de alta de autónomo y decide ponerse por su cuenta, mientras que otros muchos están esperando que quiebre para reírse. ¿Es eso?
> Fiel reflejo y vergüenza de España, por otro lado.



algo así , pero con matices , que resumen en la siguiente frase :
_ "ser puta y poner la cama"_


----------



## Kirinkanka (10 Feb 2022)

A mi el hilo me tiene enganchado!
VIVA BURBUJA, javito y la frutería!


----------



## spica (11 Feb 2022)

¿Ya se sabe donde esta la fruteria?

Si me queda a menos de 100 km me planto alli, jajajaja.


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Feb 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Jajajaja tiene que ser troll
> 
> Nos vende hace 5 meses de las ventajas de pagarle a un pavo 30k por dos estanterías porque así te ahorras tener que pegar el madrugón a la bigotuda con la berlingo y hoy nos cuenta que va a dar portes por toda la ciudad jajajajaja
> 
> Ahora Pocahontas te dirá que necesita un renting o mejor aún,el Kia Sportage desde 199 al mes y un pago final de otros 30k euros Javito ajaja



No tenéis ni idea, los vecinos se van a dar de hostias porque les llegue la fruta a domicilio en un señor Audi V6 rotulado.

Delivery premium manda betillas


----------



## javiwell (11 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No tenéis ni idea, los vecinos se van a dar de hostias porque les llegue la fruta a domicilio en un señor Audi V6 rotulado.
> 
> Delivery premium manda betillas



A4


----------



## OBDC (11 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A4



Pues ya ve pensando en cambiarlo por un A6 o unA7 como minimo para demostrar que la frutería tiene éxito. Lo suyo sería un Panamera de segunda zarpa.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (11 Feb 2022)

solo por curiosidad acerca de este servicio vuestro nuevo

como os hacen el pedido, por telefono ?
que plazo teneis para llevarselo ?
como os pagan ?
hay pedido minimo ?

quien y como repartirá ?

aprovechará tu muhé para montar un top-manta fruteril en la puerta del colegio al llevar a la chiquilla ?

como os lo ha dicho a vosotros en lugar de al mayorista que tiene varias franquicias en la zona =


----------



## leoper (11 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues ya ve pensando en cambiarlo por un A6 o unA7 como minimo para demostrar que la frutería tiene éxito. Lo suyo sería un Panamera de segunda zarpa.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



me imagino a la empleaga con un RS6 avant o tesla X


----------



## OBDC (11 Feb 2022)

leoper dijo:


> me imagino a la empleaga con un RS6 avant o tesla X



Será la muhé. La empleada estará de baja maternal en breve de buen rollo con un hijo del mayorista. Es la que le negocia los precios.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## spica (11 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que no coño, que los clientes que heredaríamos son los que están cerca de la frutería no el caos del anterior empresario de tenerlos desperdigados.
> 
> Ha particionado su cartera para ofrecérsela a diferentes fruterias




Ha particionado su cartera ruinosa.

El reparto de fruta a domicilio es una ruina salvo que no incluyas el valor del trabajo o les cobres 6 € por cada entrega.
La prueba esta ahi que la empresa que lo hacia no cubre costes.


----------



## Será en Octubre (11 Feb 2022)

Veo que he acertado a raíz de los comentarios rabiosos 

Genial, seguiré el hilo para ver los grandes éxitos de unos y de otros


----------



## OBDC (11 Feb 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Veo que he acertado a raíz de los comentarios rabiosos
> 
> Genial, seguiré el hilo para ver los grandes éxitos de unos y de otros



Eso tienes que hacer, ya has sucumbido como otro seguidor del hilo. Vas entendiendo el porqué engancha.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (11 Feb 2022)

spica dijo:


> Ha particionado su cartera ruinosa.
> 
> El reparto de fruta a domicilio es una ruina salvo que no incluyas el valor del trabajo o les cobres 6 € por cada entrega.
> La prueba esta ahi que la empresa que lo hacia no cubre costes.



Pues por eso hemos comprado unas estanterías Paco y una balanza y no hemos himbertido en una web.

Otra cosa es que te regalen un puñado de clientes que viven al lado de tus estanterías a los que les puedes acercar la caja con un carrito caminando.

Lo de los flyers me lo están mirando en Silicon Valley han diseñado unos boots que robotizaran un dafo basado en las preferencias de manzana y pera futuras traídas a valor presente y descontadas por el interés que se estima que votará el BCE a 30 años. Mi mujer mientras tanto irá revisando que no haya peras y manzanas pochas.


----------



## cohynetes (11 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues por eso hemos comprado unas estanterías Paco y una balanza y no hemos himbertido en una web.
> 
> Otra cosa es que te regalen un puñado de clientes que viven al lado de tus estanterías a los que les puedes acercar la caja con un carrito caminando.
> 
> Lo de los flyers me lo están mirando en Silicon Valley han diseñado unos boots que robotizaran un dafo basado en las preferencias de manzana y pera futuras traídas a valor presente y descontadas por el interés que se estima que votará el BCE a 30 años. Mi mujer mientras tanto irá revisando que no haya peras y manzanas pochas.



Pero no decías que era la primera frutería sin mermas?


----------



## javiwell (11 Feb 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pero no decías que era la primera frutería sin mermas?



Para lectores de mermada capacidad de comprensión escrita:

Fruta no pudrir, bajar precio y vender.

Merma consistir en bajar precio 

Sólo pudrir 1 o 2 kg al día


----------



## leoper (11 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Otra cosa es que te regalen un puñado de clientes que viven al lado de tus estanterías a los que les puedes acercar la caja con un carrito caminando.



perdona que te diga que no te regalan nada

esa gente cierra la web, y estos "clientes" se quedan sin frutería de referencia, por lo que tienen que buscar una
si estan tan cerca como dices, ellos solos irían a la frutería a comprar, como cualquier hijo de vecino

Ahora lo que te encuentras es una obligacion mas

por cierto, no has respondido a como organizarás el reparto ( toma de pedidos, reparto, plazos, precio del servicio, etc )


----------



## javiwell (11 Feb 2022)

leoper dijo:


> perdona que te diga que no te regalan nada
> 
> esa gente cierra la web, y estos "clientes" se quedan sin frutería de referencia, por lo que tienen que buscar una
> si estan tan cerca como dices, ellos solos irían a la frutería a comprar, como cualquier hijo de vecino
> ...



Una obligación y unos derechos, los derechos de cobrar por ventas.

Primero llamada telefónica uno a uno del saliente y se les explica que si quieren los agregamos a wassap para darles el mismo servicio.

Por wassap piden caja 1 caja 2 o caja 3

La caja tiene un precio fijo y unos productos determinados con un peso aproximado.

Entonces nos escriben, por favor caja 1 a calle tal número cual. Se les lleva la caja en el día y se cobra en mano o con tpv

Se aprovecha para decirles que pueden elegir el pedido en tienda y se lo llevamos si quieren con toda la amabilidad.


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Para lectores de mermada capacidad de comprensión escrita:
> 
> Fruta no pudrir, bajar precio y vender.
> 
> ...



Hablamos del 1% de ventas diarias tirado?


----------



## javiwell (11 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Hablamos del 1% de ventas diarias tirado?



Entre el 0,5 y el 1 % del peso

El margen sobre venta ya considerado esto es el que dije 31% o 45% sobre compras


----------



## Será en Octubre (11 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Una obligación y unos derechos, los derechos de cobrar por ventas.
> 
> Primero llamada telefónica uno a uno del saliente y se les explica que si quieren los *agregamos a wassap* para darles el mismo servicio.
> 
> ...



Te voy a dar un consejo: *política de privacidad*. Como alguien que entienda, te quiera empurar, lo tienes muy jodido para salir sin un multazo de la Agencia de Protección de Datos.


----------



## javiwell (11 Feb 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Te voy a dar un consejo: *política de privacidad*. Como alguien que entienda, te quiera empurar, lo tienes muy jodido para salir sin un multazo de la Agencia de Protección de Datos.



Si no comparto su móvil, y tengo su consentimiento expreso de que puedo tener sus datos en mi móvil no creo que incumpla nada.

No sería un grupo wassap sería un wassap privado.

Entiendo que basta que le envié un mensaje para que me confirme por wassap que está de acuerdo en el tratamiento de sus datos con la finalidad exclusiva de la prestación del servicio


----------



## Será en Octubre (11 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si no comparto su móvil, y tengo su consentimiento expreso de que puedo tener sus datos en mi móvil no creo que incumpla nada.
> 
> No sería un grupo wassap sería un wassap privado.
> 
> Entiendo que basta que le envié un mensaje para que me confirme por wassap que está de acuerdo en el tratamiento de sus datos con la finalidad exclusiva de la prestación del servicio



Negativo. Pero bueno si lo tienes tan claro, allá tu.


----------



## Será en Octubre (11 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si no comparto su móvil, y tengo su consentimiento expreso de que puedo tener sus datos en mi móvil no creo que incumpla nada.
> 
> No sería un grupo wassap sería un wassap privado.
> 
> Entiendo que basta que le envié un mensaje para que me confirme por wassap que está de acuerdo en el tratamiento de sus datos con la finalidad exclusiva de la prestación del servicio



Y su consentimiento expreso como es? Ni whatsapp privado ni nada, estás cediendo datos particulares a empresas de USA con servidores en USA. Pero bueno que da igual, si lo tienes tan claro y sabes mucho, allá tu.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (11 Feb 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Y su consentimiento expreso como es? Ni whatsapp privado ni nada, estás cediendo datos particulares a empresas de USA con servidores en USA. Pero bueno que da igual, si lo tienes tan claro y sabes mucho, allá tu.



Ves, ya vas entendiendo la mente de javito, imaginate la cabeza pensante de la mujer, que él es economista


Yo sugiero que la peruchi se dé de alta en Glovo para realizar los repartos, así va buscando otras vías de negocio


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Feb 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Negativo. Pero bueno si lo tienes tan claro, allá tu.



Ya estás deseando que quiebre, a que sí!


----------



## Será en Octubre (11 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ya estás deseando que quiebre, a que sí!



No coño, pero hay que ver una cosa. Son cosas muy técnicas que entre todos igual sabemos de todo, él está jodido si quiere adentrarse en según que cosas. Y aunque uno sea espabilado, no llega a todo.
Una frutería es lo que es, y un mal paso lo puede hundir en la miseria.


----------



## javiwell (11 Feb 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> No coño, pero hay que ver una cosa. Son cosas muy técnicas que entre todos igual sabemos de todo, él está jodido si quiere adentrarse en según que cosas. Y aunque uno sea espabilado, no llega a todo.
> Una frutería es lo que es, y un mal paso lo puede hundir en la miseria.



No sería el primer autónomo en comunicarse con sus clientes a través de wassap privado









Ventajas de utilizar Whatsapp para comunicarte con tus clientes


Si quieres mejorar la comunicación con tus clientes, utiliza Whatsapp, porque permite crear bases de datos fiables e incrementa el engagement




www.google.com





Tu que recomendarías para comunicarte por wassap con tus clientes cumpliendo con la ley de protección de datos?

Yo he comprado a mi pescadero por wassap

Pero en esto de la protección de datos siempre se habla de multas milmillonarias como si el pescadero fuera el banco Santander y las cosas en derecho tiene su mesura y su proporción me parece mi.


----------



## Será en Octubre (11 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No sería el primer autónomo en comunicarse con sus clientes a través de wassap privado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de la protección de datos es que casi nadie sabe y todo el mundo hace. Hasta que hay ostias. Por ejemplo si un tío envia un curriculum a una empresa de forma voluntaria, de forma obligatoria la empresa debería responderle con un escrito informándole de las políticas de privacidad, de sus opciones de acceso, rectificación bla bla bla, aunque sea para decirle "no nos interesa y lo vamos a destruir", pero que sepas que destruimos tus datos personales.

Una cosa es fijarse también en que hace la competencia. La logística no es la misma para comprar jamón ibérico, por ejemplo que para comprar fruta online, pero las leyes en ese sentido si aplican igual. Mirate las paginas que hay buscando comprar fruta, y verás la pagina de privacidad, porque aunque tu no lo hagas igual con una web, las bases son la misma. ¿Es un coñazo lo que te digo? Totalmente, es una puta mierda. Al ser algo a pequeña escala, igual llega con que hagas un pequeño escrito y te den el consentimiento con el punto claro de que sus datos personales van a ser cedidos a Whatsapp con fines comerciales. Y sobretodo guardar el día y hora del consentimiento.


----------



## OBDC (11 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ya estás deseando que quiebre, a que sí!





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (11 Feb 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> No coño, pero hay que ver una cosa. Son cosas muy técnicas que entre todos igual sabemos de todo, él está jodido si quiere adentrarse en según que cosas. Y aunque uno sea espabilado, no llega a todo.
> Una frutería es lo que es, y un mal paso lo puede hundir en la miseria.



Que cansino, otro más con el mismo discurso de los riesgos asumir y bla bla bla.
Y solo con lectura transversal ....ahhh...era diagonal.
Venga, va, dale el discurso de que se va a arruinar como le salga una sola de las cosas con las que no cuenta que le puede salir mal...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Síntesis (12 Feb 2022)

Cómo va el fresón


----------



## cohynetes (12 Feb 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Cómo va el fresón



Podrido o de origen marroquí?


----------



## Remero (12 Feb 2022)

@javiwell vendéis sandías estos días? Y si sí a qué precio? Hoy las he visto en Hipercor a 14 euros y he flipado. Vale que es fuera de temporada y que no es un hipermercado barato pero joder...


----------



## javiwell (12 Feb 2022)

Remero dijo:


> @javiwell vendéis sandías estos días? Y si sí a qué precio? Hoy las he visto en Hipercor a 14 euros y he flipado. Vale que es fuera de temporada y que no es un hipermercado barato pero joder...



En enero no compramos ni vendemos sandías.

Son caras, insípidas e incoloras. Tienen su público en el hipermercado, gente que compra con los ojos y no sabe nada acerca de lo que compra. 

En la frutería la sandía en enero no tendría visos de éxito, el cliente espera comprar rico, fresco y barato y desea ser bien asesorado sobre lo que compra 

Las señoras mayores saben de sobra que una sandía en enero no es algo fresco local dulce barato etc

Estas son las cosas que más se mercadean en enero





__





frutas y verduras en enero - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En enero no compramos ni vendemos sandías.
> 
> Son caras, insípidas e incoloras. Tienen su público en el hipermercado, gente que compra con los ojos y no sabe nada acerca de lo que compra.
> 
> ...



Alberto Garzón está orgulloso de ti (lo cual no es necesariamente bueno)


----------



## javiwell (12 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alberto Garzón está orgulloso de ti (lo cual no es necesariamente bueno)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 940837



Jajaja bueno espero que vox saque un excelente resultado mañana


----------



## cohynetes (14 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Jajaja bueno espero que vox saque un excelente resultado mañana



Javi que tal el domingo?


----------



## OBDC (14 Feb 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Javi que tal el domingo?



Pillín, quieres saber si metió mano a los melones....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El gostoso (14 Feb 2022)

Javitowell, vas a tener que ir informándote sobre lo que es la prestación por cese de actividad


----------



## leoper (14 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Javitowell, vas a tener que ir informándote sobre lo que es la prestación por cese de actividad



eso lo tiene controlado su asesor personal


----------



## javiwell (14 Feb 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Javi que tal el domingo?



Muy contento, la verdad es que no me cabe un cañamón por el culo.

Estuve echando cuentas de enero pero empezó el recuento electoral y me entregué al porno duro político.

A ver si esta noche saco un momento y os comparto cifras, sale un poco menos de los 995 euros que esperaba por la variación de existencias. Hubo compras fuertes de latas y más cosas a final de mes


----------



## |||||||| (14 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si no comparto su móvil, y tengo su consentimiento expreso de que puedo tener sus datos en mi móvil no creo que incumpla nada.
> 
> No sería un grupo wassap sería un wassap privado.
> 
> Entiendo que basta que le envié un mensaje para que me confirme por wassap que está de acuerdo en el tratamiento de sus datos con la finalidad exclusiva de la prestación del servicio




jajajaja

Pobre diablo.


----------



## javiwell (14 Feb 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> jajajaja
> 
> Pobre diablo.



Tu que recomiendas?


----------



## Chuchus (14 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues por eso hemos comprado unas estanterías Paco y una balanza y no hemos himbertido en una web.
> 
> Otra cosa es que te regalen un puñado de clientes que viven al lado de tus estanterías a los que les puedes acercar la caja con un carrito caminando.
> 
> Lo de los flyers me lo están mirando en Silicon Valley han diseñado unos boots que robotizaran un dafo basado en las preferencias de manzana y pera futuras traídas a valor presente y descontadas por el interés que se estima que votará el BCE a 30 años. Mi mujer mientras tanto irá revisando que no haya peras y manzanas pochas.



Ten cuidado con el transporte de mercancía fuera del ámbito de tu negocio.
Si tu le vendes mercancía a alguien y la transportas se considera transporte complementario, y si tu transportas mercancía que simplemente no es de tu propiedad, es ilegal, ya que se considera servicio publico con su correspondiente licencia


----------



## javiwell (14 Feb 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> Ten cuidado con el transporte de mercancía fuera del ámbito de tu negocio.
> Si tu le vendes mercancía a alguien y la transportas se considera transporte complementario, y si tu transportas mercancía que simplemente no es de tu propiedad, es ilegal, ya que se considera servicio publico con su correspondiente licencia



El reparto sería a pie con un carrito


----------



## javiwell (14 Feb 2022)

Editado el primer post va una imagen adjunta con los resultados mensuales, disfruten lo foreado

Febrero de momento flojo de caja a día 12 de mes llevamos 6.548,18 euros de facturación


----------



## asiqué (14 Feb 2022)

Sin querer ofender al OP.
No consideras que tienes un margen de beneficio muy reducido? Gastar todo ese pastizal para ganar 1 sueldo?
No se yo…
Sin querer presumir ni ofender, te pongo un pantallazo de mi mes de octubre.
Yo no desgloso como haces tu en una tabla nada. Ya que mis gastos son fijos y me los se de memoria.
destino 1000€ al mes para impuestos;
que el movil no refleja en febrero pero cada 3 meses iva + irpf .




Mas menos el mes va bien. Llegare a una facturacion de 8k y gastos la mitad y por que he puesto embrague a la furgo ( es una herramienta mas) 600€.
y ojo el movil une en el mismo resumen las 2 cuentas, personal y negocios.

Si la cosa cambiase en mi negocio y me diera solo para sacar un sueldo normal no creo que siguiera con el.
Paranun sueldo normal mejor estar contratado, trabajas de 8 a 5 y a casa tranquilo sin preocupaciones


----------



## asiqué (14 Feb 2022)

ojo no me saco la polla, si lo quisiera lo haria con meses mucho mas potentes.
No soy frutero esta claro… mi gremio es otro… en el floro esta puesto a nada que busques


----------



## javiwell (14 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Sin querer ofender al OP.
> No consideras que tienes un margen de beneficio muy reducido? Gastar todo ese pastizal para ganar 1 sueldo?
> No se yo…
> Sin querer presumir ni ofender, te pongo un pantallazo de mi mes de octubre.
> ...



Bueno los márgenes son muy distintos según de que negocio hablemos.

Un peluquero tiene tiene unos gastos variables de un poco de champú por cada corte de pelo.

Un frutero tiene que comprar una naranja por cada naranja que vende. Y el margen tiene que estar ajustado a la competencia. Sin embargo tiene muchos ingresos y gastos estables.

En tu caso aportaras un servicio de valor añadido por el que podrás cobrar un margen holgado.

Pero si analizas los resultados sin considerar el precio del traspaso no están mal. Ojo estamos hablando de 4 meses entre los que están los dos peores del año.

Si tomamos la media de esos 4 meses está ganando el smi de antes a la vez que adquiere la tienda con su trabajo.


----------



## asiqué (14 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno los márgenes son muy distintos según de que negocio hablemos.
> 
> Un peluquero tiene tiene unos gastos variables de un poco de champú por cada corte de pelo.
> 
> ...



Si claro, mi negocio son las horas que meto, no revender lo que compro.
O los trabajos que hago sin meter un centimo en materiales a 30€ hora.
Pero te veo muy al limite, esta bien que estes pagando el traspaso, pero para mi es arriesgar mucho solo para sacar 1 sueldo. En mi taifa sin modulos de autonomo no seria viable tan poco margen.


----------



## javiwell (14 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Si claro, mi negocio son las horas que meto, no revender lo que compro.
> O los trabajos que hago sin meter un centimo en materiales a 30€ hora.
> Pero te veo muy al limite, esta bien que estes pagando el traspaso, pero para mi es arriesgar mucho solo para sacar 1 sueldo. En mi taifa sin modulos de autonomo no seria viable tan poco margen.



Se puede intentar meter más margen pero somos muy prudentes en ese aspecto porque el cliente identifica la frutería como la que tiene el mejor y más barato género.

Rápidamente haríamos dinero un mes o dos pero luego los clientes empezarían a buscar alternativas o a prejuzgar que seremos caros antes de volver. 

Creo que es mejor ganar el dinero más despacio y con pies de plomo, sin prisa y sin pausa.

Sigo pensando que mejorarán los resultados conforme vaya viniendo la primavera y el verano y haremos balance con un año completo. No queremos tomar decisiones erráticas de precios por un pobre resultado en enero.


----------



## javiwell (14 Feb 2022)

No me preocupa lo que ganes tu, es más, celebro que ganes más.


----------



## javiwell (14 Feb 2022)

Di una previsión de 14.995 euros de facturación en enero a mediados de enero y de un resultado después de traspaso de 995 euros. Me equivoqué en 150 euros en el resultado de enero.


----------



## perifollo (14 Feb 2022)

Para destacar entre la competencia, dile a tu mujer que vaya por la frutería en plan Carmen Miranda. 









O tu mismo. La pela es la pela.


----------



## leoper (14 Feb 2022)

mas alto se puede decir.....mas claro, no


----------



## leoper (14 Feb 2022)

ya lo dije, el problema no son las cifras absolutas( que tambien )

el problema es la tendencia de las cifras, que es una recta con una pendiente negativa de libro


----------



## Lombroso (14 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Se puede intentar meter más margen pero somos muy prudentes en ese aspecto porque el cliente identifica la frutería como la que tiene el mejor y más barato género.
> 
> Rápidamente haríamos dinero un mes o dos pero luego los clientes empezarían a buscar alternativas o a prejuzgar que seremos caros antes de volver.
> 
> ...



"Es que si subimos los precios la gente dejará de venir". Estuve pensando así varios años y cuando decidí subirlos empecé a ganar más.


----------



## OBDC (15 Feb 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> "Es que si subimos los precios la gente dejará de venir". Estuve pensando así varios años y cuando decidí subirlos empecé a ganar más.



Sufre de inoperancia directiva por pavor a que se queden con la deuda y no poder pagarla.
Ese miedo le imposibilita tomar decisiones para corregir la deriva bajista y a su vez la genera.
Se centra en los números como si le fueran a salvar y no se da cuenta que tiene que aplicar estrategia.
Es como el miedo escénico: hace que seas una mierda en el escenario. Es como el tartamudo, que es tartamudo por escuchar su tartamudez y entra en un looping de manual con su loophole.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (15 Feb 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> "Es que si subimos los precios la gente dejará de venir". Estuve pensando así varios años y cuando decidí subirlos empecé a ganar más.



En qué año?

Que vendías?

A qué precio lo vendías?

Tenías competidores?

Tu caso no es el caso general de la economía mundial. Sino sería muy simple, todo vendedor que suba sus precios gana más y así hasta el infinito.


----------



## Lombroso (15 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En qué año?
> 
> Que vendías?
> 
> ...



Desde 2013 que abrí la empresa hasta 2016 vendí un producto (sector HORECA) que la competencia vendía un 60% más caro. Era el más demandado y por supuesto que tenía competidores, no muy lejos por cierto. Tenía un catálogo más amplio con productos que también eran más baratos que los de la competencia, pero en un 10-20%. Cierto es que tenía clientes únicamente por el precio, lo cual me posibilitaba vender los demás productos. También he de reconocer que el sector en mi zona estaba del todo desfasado, así que se me "permitió" entrar en él sin demasiados problemas.

Desde 2016 en adelante he ido subiendo el precio hasta igual y, en algunos casos superar, los de la competencia, eso sí, acompañado de un mejor servicio, condiciones de pago, asistencia técnica, etc.

En mi opinión, en lugar de vender más barato que los otros, deberías encontrar la forma de vender más caro sin que el cliente sienta que está pagando más. No sé cómo se hace eso en una frutería, para eso es la labor de un empresario. Al final, pesar manzanas, ponerlas en una bolsa y cobrar es algo que sabe hacer cualquiera. Resolver los problemas es lo que debe hacer un buen empresario/a, sino mejor que se dedique a ser asalariado.


----------



## kicorv (15 Feb 2022)

30.000€? Pues sí que están caros los malacatones y las cestas de plástico cutre.


----------



## javiwell (15 Feb 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> 30.000€? Pues sí que están caros los malacatones y las cestas de plástico cutre.



Sí pues las acciones de los principales índices ni te cuento


----------



## OBDC (15 Feb 2022)

Javito planificando su próxima himbercion.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (17 Feb 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Desde 2013 que abrí la empresa hasta 2016 vendí un producto (sector HORECA) que la competencia vendía un 60% más caro. Era el más demandado y por supuesto que tenía competidores, no muy lejos por cierto. Tenía un catálogo más amplio con productos que también eran más baratos que los de la competencia, pero en un 10-20%. Cierto es que tenía clientes únicamente por el precio, lo cual me posibilitaba vender los demás productos. También he de reconocer que el sector en mi zona estaba del todo desfasado, así que se me "permitió" entrar en él sin demasiados problemas.
> 
> Desde 2016 en adelante he ido subiendo el precio hasta igual y, en algunos casos superar, los de la competencia, eso sí, acompañado de un mejor servicio, condiciones de pago, asistencia técnica, etc.
> 
> En mi opinión, en lugar de vender más barato que los otros, deberías encontrar la forma de vender más caro sin que el cliente sienta que está pagando más. No sé cómo se hace eso en una frutería, para eso es la labor de un empresario. Al final, pesar manzanas, ponerlas en una bolsa y cobrar es algo que sabe hacer cualquiera. Resolver los problemas es lo que debe hacer un buen empresario/a, sino mejor que se dedique a ser asalariado.



Cuánto vale ir a comprar y encontrarte a la peruchi y la empleada cotilleando? seguro que hasta te miran con desgana mientras mascan chicle, viendo las cifras


----------



## Comandante otto (17 Feb 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> "Es que si subimos los precios la gente dejará de venir". Estuve pensando así varios años y cuando decidí subirlos empecé a ganar más.



Curioso,a raíz de esta nueva crisis e subido los precios de lo que fabrico aproximadamente diría que un 20%(no me quedaba otra opción para poder cubrir las subidas en materiales y combustible).Además les e dicho a los clientes que no es negociable,que si no les interesa que se vayan a otro sitio.Pues joder! Han aceptado todos gostosamente.
Conclusión:Ahora mismo cobro el precio que de verdad tendría que valer lo que fabrico,no los precios de españistan.Son todos unos HIJOS DE PUTA.


----------



## leoper (17 Feb 2022)

Comandante otto dijo:


> Curioso,a raíz de esta nueva crisis e subido los precios de lo que fabrico aproximadamente diría que un 20%*(no me quedaba otra opción para poder cubrir las subidas en materiales y combustible*).Además les e dicho a los clientes que no es negociable,que si no les interesa que se vayan a otro sitio.Pues joder! Han aceptado todos gostosamente.
> Conclusión:*Ahora mismo cobro el precio que de verdad tendría que valer *lo que fabrico,no los precios de españistan.Son todos unos HIJOS DE PUTA.



A ver si te aclaras.....
dices que has subido porque te han subido los costes y luego que ahora cobras lo que de verdad tendría que valer.....

cuanto te han subido los costes y cuanto has subido ?

por cierto, tu competencia que ha hecho ?


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Desde 2013 que abrí la empresa hasta 2016 vendí un producto (sector HORECA) que la competencia vendía un 60% más caro. Era el más demandado y por supuesto que tenía competidores, no muy lejos por cierto. Tenía un catálogo más amplio con productos que también eran más baratos que los de la competencia, pero en un 10-20%. Cierto es que tenía clientes únicamente por el precio, lo cual me posibilitaba vender los demás productos. También he de reconocer que el sector en mi zona estaba del todo desfasado, así que se me "permitió" entrar en él sin demasiados problemas.
> 
> Desde 2016 en adelante he ido subiendo el precio hasta igual y, en algunos casos superar, los de la competencia, eso sí, acompañado de un mejor servicio, condiciones de pago, asistencia técnica, etc.
> 
> En mi opinión, en lugar de vender más barato que los otros, deberías encontrar la forma de vender más caro sin que el cliente sienta que está pagando más. No sé cómo se hace eso en una frutería, para eso es la labor de un empresario. Al final, pesar manzanas, ponerlas en una bolsa y cobrar es algo que sabe hacer cualquiera. Resolver los problemas es lo que debe hacer un buen empresario/a, sino mejor que se dedique a ser asalariado.



una fruteria de mi barrio se llena de pacos solo por 1 tonteria.
Suele poner una bandeja con vasitos de fruta, o zumos… GRATIS la gente entra a comprar y se lleva de "regalo" pues unas uvas, un par de fresas…
que adivinais? son las cosas "divisibles" de una caja que ss pone pocha y salvas 12 fresas o cortas las uvas buenas haciendo mini racimos cuando tienes unas cuantas golpeadas y no se vendera.
Alguna vez ponia palmeritas que tambien vendian dentro.
Una vez tenia unas naranjas cortadas en gajos con cascara, me comi un par y como estaban tremendas pille 1 kilo.
Les funciono la estrategia paco esa vez


----------



## Comandante otto (17 Feb 2022)

leoper dijo:


> Mi sector es prácticamente artesano.Ademas no existen grandes empresas ni mucho menos un Amazon.
> La mayoría de mi competencia cercana son clientes y además amigos.
> Lo otro no tengo ganas de contestarlo,pero resumo:No es que gane más,simplemente ahora tengo precios( matizo, tengo clientes que me pagan a muy buen precio mi trabajo)reales y justos por lo que fabrico.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Feb 2022)

Todo se vino abajo desde el CSI.


----------



## OBDC (19 Feb 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (19 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Todo se vino abajo desde el CSI.



Lo que confirma su resultado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Síntesis (19 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Todo se vino abajo desde el CSI.



Más información?


----------



## leoper (20 Feb 2022)

chungo....


----------



## nikei (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## OBDC (20 Feb 2022)

nikei dijo:


>



Lo del gato chino dicen que es para dar suerte, para mí saluda diciendo "El muerto al hoyo y la picha al bollo"

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

El listillo del OP ha abierto este otro hilo. Os animo que comentéis allí. 





__





Reemplazar radiador Paco por radiador baja temperatura


No he madurado del todo la idea ni he calculado pero me pregunto: Si tengo una caldera de gas natural de condensación nueva y unos radiadores viejos Paco que rinden a 60 grados o más Me sale rentable invertir en reemplazar por radiadores de baja temperatura? Aprovecharía para pintar y no...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (20 Feb 2022)

RESUMEN de porque esta mierda de hilo lleva 259 paginas?

gracias de corazon.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> RESUMEN de porque esta mierda de hilo lleva 259 paginas?



El OP es un "attention whore" y rebate cualquier argumento que se le dé.


----------



## OBDC (20 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El listillo del OP ha abierto este otro hilo. Os animo que comentéis allí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos ha abandonado a nuestra suerte en el hilo mítico.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Cipoton (21 Feb 2022)

ha chapado ya el tonto este?


----------



## OBDC (22 Feb 2022)

Parece que los datos de febrero no son para contar

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Embeleduria (22 Feb 2022)

Si tomamos por buenos sus márgenes y sus gastos, me salen unos 300€ de beneficios después de descontar los 833 del mayorista. No le dan ni para gastarse los 400€ al mes que dice que sablean de la tienda


----------



## leoper (22 Feb 2022)

Está reunido con su padre : comité de crisis ( de ejpertos )


----------



## Mundocruel (22 Feb 2022)

leoper dijo:


> Está reunido con su padre : comité de crisis ( de ejpertos )



Ríete del PP y de Casado, esto sí es una crisis.

Pd. Aunque supongo, que como siempre, se inventará una nueva historia de como los arándanos han salvado el mes es muy suyo.


----------



## javiwell (22 Feb 2022)

Vaya pajas mentales que os hacéis

Febrero va más o menos como enero, flojo, es decir cubrir gastos pagar traspaso y ganar entre 800 y 1000 euros.


----------



## El gostoso (22 Feb 2022)

Menuda ruina, llama a Chicote a ver si tal


----------



## El gostoso (22 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Vaya pajas mentales que os hacéis
> 
> Febrero va más o menos como enero, flojo, es decir cubrir gastos pagar traspaso y ganar entre 800 y 1000 euros.



Le salía mejor a tu señora limpiar escaleras


----------



## leoper (22 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Vaya pajas mentales que os hacéis
> 
> Febrero va más o menos como enero, flojo, es decir cubrir gastos pagar traspaso y ganar entre 800 y 1000 euros.



solo dos apuntes :

la empleada gana ms que la empleadora

cotiza por mas

cuando tu mujer pague de autonmos la cuota integra no bonificada, mas diferencia habrá a favor de la empleada

El mayorista va a tener que tener algun detalle con vosotros para que no cerreis y así poder cobrar los 30.000 pavos.....a partir de ahí, daros por follados


----------



## OBDC (22 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Vaya pajas mentales que os hacéis
> 
> Febrero va más o menos como enero, flojo, es decir cubrir gastos pagar traspaso y ganar entre 800 y 1000 euros.



No es ganar. El mayorista este mes palmaba pasta pagando los dos salarios. 
Si la empresa "gana" 800 €, rs porque tu mujer pierde dinero trabajando en esa empresa y le sería más rentable trabajar de empleada en cualquier sitio.
Pagasteis 30k porque el mayorista le traslade a tu mujer las pérdidas. Un brillante negocio.
Deja de decir chorradas de una vez.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (22 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Vaya pajas mentales que os hacéis
> 
> Febrero va más o menos como enero, flojo, es decir cubrir gastos pagar traspaso y ganar entre 800 y 1000 euros.



No es ganar. El mayorista este mes palmaba pasta pagando los dos salarios. 
Si la empresa "gana" 800 €, es porque tu mujer pierde dinero trabajando en esa "empresa" y le sería más rentable trabajar de empleada en cualquier sitio.
Pagasteis 30k porque el mayorista le derive a tu mujer las pérdidas. Un brillante negocio.
Deja de decir chorradas de una vez.









 ▷ ¿Qué son las Finanzas? | Importancia, concepto, objetivos y funciones...


Las finanzas forman parte importante del desarrollo económico de un país, empresa o persona | caracteristicas, tipos, importancia y herramietnas...




comercioexterior.la











Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (22 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Le salía mejor a tu señora limpiar escaleras



Escaleras es un eufemismo de arma blanca curva?


----------



## OBDC (22 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Escaleras es un eufemismo de arma blanca curva?



Eso ya lo hace en casa para que le aguanten el lío en el que metió a toda la familia con sus fantasías de "señora" con Audi con ochoqucientosmillones de kilómetros.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (23 Feb 2022)

ganar 800 es perder 500 con respecto a lo que ganaría siendo empleada

esto ahora que paga poco de autonoma, cuando pague 300, seran 700 lo que pierda con respecto a su asalariada

para recuperar luego ese dinero, tendria dos opciones a cada cual mas dificil :

traspasar la tienda por 50.000y así recuperar los 30.000 que ha puesto, mas todo lo que ha ido perdiendo mes a mes con respecto a estar de empleada, mas lo que hubiera cobrado por su despido........ ( y eso sin contar con despido de empleada, y que se queda sin paro/ayuda y ha perdido la bonificacion de la cuota de autonomo para otras cosas ), y lo mismo me estoy quedando corto

La segunda opcion, es aun mas dificil de creer ,que es que la tienda empiece a generar 3000 pavos al mes, por ventas y su tendencia, lo veo poco menos que imposible..la unica solucion de que esta agonía deje de serlo, pasa por despedir a la empleada y currar

o eso, o limpiar sables en la trastienda, de otro modo, las cuentas, simplemente, no salen


----------



## OBDC (23 Feb 2022)

Permitan los conforeros lanzar en este hilo la candidatura de Javito a ministro de economía. Creo que ha demostrados su valía y capacidad de endeudarse, de destrozar una economía y de subvencionar migrantes.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (23 Feb 2022)

las uvas y los polvorones salvaron Diciembre......

Febrero no cuenta porque es corto....

las latas de bebida salvarán Marzo.......

Cuando hagan cuentas del trimestre.........kk


----------



## AEM (23 Feb 2022)

la previsión inicial era de 1.000 € de caja media diaria pero en los 4 meses registrados la media es de unos 550 €. Los meses de verano espero que sean mucho mejores que estos últimos!


----------



## Mundocruel (23 Feb 2022)

AEM dijo:


> la previsión inicial era de 1.000 € de caja media diaria pero en los 4 meses registrados la media es de unos 550 €. Los meses de verano espero que sean mucho mejores que estos últimos!



Hay que esperar a agosto seguro que salvará el año.


----------



## euromelon (23 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Le salía mejor a tu señora limpiar escaleras



Su señora es puta


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Hay que esperar a agosto seguro que salvará el año.



Siempre que no cierren la frutería y renuncien a las vacaciones.


----------



## OBDC (23 Feb 2022)

Estoy analizando como debe de ver todo esto la empleada. Se debe de estar partiendo el culo a dos manos.
Es realmente la jefa.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## cohynetes (23 Feb 2022)

Bueno al final los clientes a domicilio que te "regalaron" hace una semanas que tal van? Te han puesto rico?


----------



## cohynetes (24 Feb 2022)

javito como afectara el gas ruso a las estanterias y basculas de 30k euros?


----------



## leoper (24 Feb 2022)

en el ranking del mes, el podium se repite siempre en el mismo orden :

mayorista ( € del traspaso + su % de lo que les vende ) >empleada ( sueldo + cotizacion + compras a precio de mayorista pa su casa ) > muhé

prefiero ser cola de leon, que cabeza de ratón


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Feb 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> javito como afectara el gas ruso a las estanterias y basculas de 30k euros?



Le afectará a la calefacción de su casa. Por eso ha abierto otro hilo.


----------



## euromelon (24 Feb 2022)

leoper dijo:


> en el ranking del mes, el podium se repite siempre en el mismo orden :
> 
> mayorista ( € del traspaso + su % de lo que les vende ) >empleada ( sueldo + cotizacion + compras a precio de mayorista pa su casa ) > muhé
> 
> prefiero ser cola de leon, que cabeza de ratón



Te olvidas del dueño del local


----------



## OBDC (24 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Te olvidas del dueño del local



Todos a chupar y vivir de la puerilidad de Javito.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (24 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Estoy analizando como debe de ver todo esto la empleada. Se debe de estar partiendo el culo a dos manos.
> Es realmente la jefa.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Se le están poniendo los dientes largos con las subiditas de smi de yoli, en nada cobra 2k limpios


----------



## Embeleduria (24 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Vaya pajas mentales que os hacéis
> 
> Febrero va más o menos como enero, flojo, es decir cubrir gastos pagar traspaso y ganar entre 800 y 1000 euros.



Si has dicho que la caja media está siendo 100€ menos que la de enero, cómo cojones te va a dar más beneficios febrero que enero?


----------



## Embeleduria (24 Feb 2022)

AEM dijo:


> la previsión inicial era de 1.000 € de caja media diaria pero en los 4 meses registrados la media es de unos 550 €. Los meses de verano espero que sean mucho mejores que estos últimos!



Ya ha dicho que en cuanto hace bueno, los clientes se piran a poblaciones costeras próximas o les apetece ir a comer a restaurantes, por lo que le dejan de comprar fruta

Así que Febrero le va a parecer bueno, respecto a lo que le espera a partir de mayo


----------



## Embeleduria (24 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Siempre que no cierren la frutería y renuncien a las vacaciones.



Es que, con las cuentas actuales, no sé como va a torear dos meses con la plantilla al 50%. Porque cerrar agosto, ya sería el acabose de cara a cuando le toque liquidar el tercer trimestre


----------



## Embeleduria (24 Feb 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Se le están poniendo los dientes largos con las subiditas de smi de yoli, en nada cobra 2k limpios



No veas como va a disfrutar del super SMI de 2023 sobretodo los 30 días de vacaciones

Me veo a javito, renunciando a ir a Valencia y pasando sus vacaciones supliendo a la empleada, para poder evitar el cierre


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Feb 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Se le están poniendo los dientes largos con las subiditas de smi de yoli, en nada cobra 2k limpios



No pasa nada el SMI de la mujer sube igual.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Feb 2022)

Ahora mismo, si no quiere despedir (o puede asumir su coste de despido) es urgente que la mujer de javito, se ponga las pilas y se busque un trabajo

Se busca la manera de que la empleada haga 7 horas de lunes a viernes y 5 horas los sábados y se plantea algún tipo de incentivo sobre facturación y beneficios

Si no, es que antes del verano, la frutería va a empezar a tener que dejar cosas sin pagar


----------



## cohynetes (24 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ahora mismo, si no quiere despedir (o puede asumir su coste de despido) es urgente que la mujer de javito, se ponga las pilas y se busque un trabajo
> 
> Se busca la manera de que la empleada haga 7 horas de lunes a viernes y 5 horas los sábados y se plantea algún tipo de incentivo sobre facturación y beneficios
> 
> Si no, es que antes del verano, la frutería va a empezar a tener que dejar cosas sin pagar



dejalo que esta buscando el renting para repartir a 10 clientes/langostilla de pension minima/485 euros por toda la ciudad 

Ya se empieza a escuchar en las cenas la frase que tendra marcada a fuego el resto de su vida:

"Cariño a mi no me preguntes,tu hicistes las cuentas...."

La frase despues del trimestre os la dejo a vuestra imaginacion


----------



## cohynetes (24 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ahora mismo, si no quiere despedir (o puede asumir su coste de despido) es urgente que la mujer de javito, se ponga las pilas y se busque un trabajo
> 
> Se busca la manera de que la empleada haga 7 horas de lunes a viernes y 5 horas los sábados y se plantea algún tipo de incentivo sobre facturación y beneficios
> 
> Si no, es que antes del verano, la frutería va a empezar a tener que dejar cosas sin pagar



Pues lo que no va a poder dejar de pagar sin facturar una mierda es el módulo al ir por estimación objetiva
Pero claro es mejor ir a módulos se lo dijo su padre el gestor jajajaj


----------



## OBDC (24 Feb 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Si has dicho que la caja media está siendo 100€ menos que la de enero, cómo cojones te va a dar más beneficios febrero que enero?



Porque la mujer ya está pagando para trabajar

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Feb 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pues lo que no va a poder dejar de pagar sin facturar una mierda es el módulo al ir por estimación objetiva
> Pero claro es mejor ir a módulos se lo dijo su padre el gestor jajajaj



Pues el padre gestor ya apostó por el proyecto adelantando 10k y va camino de tener que adelantar los 10k del segundo pago

Por cierto que javito se hace trampas al solitario cuando habla del cash en la cuenta de la tienda pues en uno de los comentarios dijo que había metido casi 5k para que la mujer tuviera algo de fondo de maniobra para comprar las existencias


----------



## cohynetes (25 Feb 2022)

javito deberias de poner esta musica de ambiente a ver si entra alguien




Hoy creo que no han pasado pedido al mayorista asi que imaginaros como se presenta el fin de semana


----------



## OBDC (25 Feb 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> javito deberias de poner esta musica de ambiente a ver si entra alguien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si que han pedido, pero pedido de aplazamiento de pagos....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (25 Feb 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> dejalo que esta buscando el renting para repartir a 10 clientes/langostilla de pension minima/485 euros por toda la ciudad
> 
> Ya se empieza a escuchar en las cenas la frase que tendra marcada a fuego el resto de su vida:
> 
> ...



En tal caso le diría "Cariño tú hiciste las cuentas" lo de hicistes y lo de cocretas... Pues como que mis padres no son hermanos


----------



## asiqué (25 Feb 2022)

Iba a poner pantallazo tsal como dije a principios de mes de como febrero pintaba a ser un mes majo para mi, hoy que he cerrado el mes ya, pero al leer lo nuevo me da palo ahora…
Yo sigo animando a Javi, creo que tiene que mirar con lupa gastos y ganancias por que montar un negocio para solo sacar un sueldo normal sigo sin verlo muy claro. No obstante tambien digo que hay muchos autonomos que ni llegan a lo que seria el salario minimo en regimen general trabajando "solo" 8 horas.


----------



## cohynetes (25 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Iba a poner pantallazo tsal como dije a principios de mes de como febrero pintaba a ser un mes majo para mi, hoy que he cerrado el mes ya, pero al leer lo nuevo me da palo ahora…
> Yo sigo animando a Javi, creo que tiene que mirar con lupa gastos y ganancias por que montar un negocio para solo sacar un sueldo normal sigo sin verlo muy claro. No obstante tambien digo que hay muchos autonomos que ni llegan a lo que seria el salario minimo en regimen general trabajando "solo" 8 horas.



Pero tú quién eres? El padre gestor?


----------



## asiqué (25 Feb 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pero tú quién eres? El padre gestor?



No soy padre de nadie, creo y espero.

Escribi hace unas semanas poniendo un ejemplo mio se mis margenes por que considero que los tiene muy bajo… con el ritmo que lleva el hilo ni idea de donde estara ahora eso…


----------



## leoper (25 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Iba a poner pantallazo tsal como dije a principios de mes de como febrero pintaba a ser un mes majo para mi, hoy que he cerrado el mes ya, pero al leer lo nuevo me da palo ahora…
> Yo sigo animando a Javi, creo que tiene que mirar con lupa gastos y ganancias por que montar un negocio para solo sacar un sueldo normal sigo sin verlo muy claro. No obstante tambien digo que hay muchos autonomos que ni llegan a lo que seria el salario minimo en regimen general trabajando "solo" 8 horas.



el problema es haber cambiado su trabajo de asalariada por autonoma para perder en todo, menos en que puede llevar a la niña al cole
tiene que tner los cojones de despedir a la empleada y currarselo ella, o de buscarse un curro, y que su asalariada trabaje para ella

Son las unicas opciones de que las cuentas salgan

y eso suponiendo que el ritmo de ventas no siga decreciendo, y que la empleada fuera capaz de llevar el negocio ella sola.....

yo soy bastante menos optimista que tu ( diría que soy bastante mas realista que tú )


----------



## OBDC (25 Feb 2022)

La culpa es de Rusia

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (25 Feb 2022)

La culpa es de Rusia

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## nikei (25 Feb 2022)

para animar al op con sus cuentas de confort


----------



## OBDC (26 Feb 2022)

Pérdidas del mes: todo lo ganado en el último trimestre del 2012.
Si marzo no levanta, pasamos a números rojos, pero da igual porque estamos muy contentos porque se puede ir a buscar la niña al colegio y la empleada combina las vacaciones.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pérdidas del mes: todo lo ganado en el último trimestre del 2012.
> Si marzo no levanta, pasamos a números rojos, pero da igual porque estamos muy contentos porque se puede ir a buscar la niña al colegio y la empleada combina las vacaciones.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Este último comentario de Javito es BROOOOOOOOOOOTAL!!!!!



javiwell dijo:


> En tal caso le diría "Cariño tú hiciste las cuentas" lo de hicistes y lo de cocretas... Pues como que mis padres no son hermanos




Ya no hay datos, ya no hay esperanzas, solo queda amargo resentimiento (y eso que todavía no ha empezado el baile)


----------



## OBDC (26 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Este último comentario de Javito es BROOOOOOOOOOOTAL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo extraño de este "personaje" es que el resentimiento es con quienes avisaron de todo esta puerilidad empresarial, en vez de agradecerle. Demuestra totalmente sus miserias de soberbia y narcisismo que al despeñarse por el barranco sigue negando su responsabilidad y su incompetencia no es capaz de decir "me caigo por ser soberbio y prepotente y no escuchar a los demás que me dijeron una verdad incomoda pero honesta"
No te voy a decir que lo disfruto porque nunca me alegra una desgracia, pero este hilo es el fiel reflejo del resultado que obtiene una serie de decisiones donde se mezclan los deseos con datos y estos últimos se manipulan para que el deseo se pueda aupar.
Como jugador de poker o inversor de bolsa este chaval arruina a su familia en un mes. El control racional de sus emociones es nulo; es más, es al revés, las emociones (deseos y temores) lo dominan a pesar de su discurso técnico.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (26 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pérdidas del mes: todo lo ganado en el último trimestre del 2012.
> Si marzo no levanta, pasamos a números rojos, pero da igual porque estamos muy contentos porque se puede ir a buscar la niña al colegio y la empleada combina las vacaciones.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



No hay ningun indicativo que haga pensar que la tendencia de la gráfica se va a invertir 

Cuesta abajo y sin frenos.................todos sabemos cual es el final


----------



## OBDC (26 Feb 2022)

leoper dijo:


> No hay ningun indicativo que haga pensar que la tendencia de la gráfica se va a invertir
> 
> Cuesta abajo y sin frenos.................todos sabemos cual es el final



Conseguirá equilibrar números en abril y mayo con las pérdidas de julio y agosto. Así que le queda marzo y septiembre como modelo para conocer el promedio real de resultados de su emprendimiento. Cosa que verá afectada sustancialmente cuando deje de pagar la SS subvencionada, se le carguen el sistema de módulos y el mayorista traslade costes de energía actualizados que no podrá repercutir a sus charo-clientas porque se le irán al súper a comprar la fruta que la ponen a precios de coste como llamador, igual que el pan y la leche. Saben que si ña peña va por estos tres artículos al súper siempre terminan comprando otros productos con márgenes muy suculentos.
El problema de Javito que su negocio está justo en el sitio de apriete de la administración, del proveedor, de la competencia y su clientela. Una pinza perfecta para un modelo de negocio sin ningún diferencial más que el cotilleo del barrio que no se puede replicar en la frutería que está a 200 metros, pero que tambien "vende" el panadero, el carnicero y la cafetería de al lado de su tienda, por lo que no tiene ningún producto diferencial que solo el pueda vender. Dentro de su DAFO, la amenaza más sustancial que tiene es un pakistaní, el mayorista y el limitado tarjeta de clientes que se limita a un radio de 200 metros con suerte. En ese límite de radio, ya el cliente puede cambiar a otra frutería sin ninguna pérdida, asi que ahí técnicamente su cliente ya es 0 partiendo de una fidelidad del 100% en los primeros 50 metros va decreciendo hasta 0 a los 200 metros. Si superas un poquito de geo-marketing, esa losa no la hubiera pagado ni 5k y sin exclusiva.
Buen MBA está pagando, aunque lo hubiera pagado más a gusto en alguna escuela de prestigio.





__





Precios de los mejores máster MBA en España | Elige MBA


Si estás buscando un programa MBA pero no sabes cuál elegir, échale un vistazo a nuestra tabla comparativa de precios de los mejores máster MBA en España.



www.eligemba.com





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## asiqué (26 Feb 2022)

leoper dijo:


> el problema es haber cambiado su trabajo de asalariada por autonoma para perder en todo, menos en que puede llevar a la niña al cole
> tiene que tner los cojones de despedir a la empleada y currarselo ella, o de buscarse un curro, y que su asalariada trabaje para ella
> 
> Son las unicas opciones de que las cuentas salgan
> ...



No se si eres mas realista ya que no he fantaseado con nada.
Anteriormente comente que para mi su negocio tiene unos margenes de beneficio muy pequeños. No se que tiene mi afirmacion para no ser realista.
Tiene que aumentar el margen de beneficios, en como hacerlo no me meto.
Sobre la empleada, pues yo pienso que mientras pueda no contrato a nadie.
De momento estoy como un toro y puedo arrear solo con mi trabajo que es muy fisico.

A lo que voy;
este mes he gastado 4 y facturado 10
6 de ganancias que teniendo un currela serian -2 y mis ganancias 4.

Prefiero currar mas y ganar 5 antes que contratar al currela para trabajar menos y ganar solo 4

No se si me explico


----------



## asiqué (26 Feb 2022)

Hoy he pagado naranjas en la fruteria a 99 cents kilo a cuanto las compran en el mayorista?


----------



## OBDC (26 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> No se si eres mas realista ya que no he fantaseado con nada.
> Anteriormente comente que para mi su negocio tiene unos margenes de beneficio muy pequeños. No se que tiene mi afirmacion para no ser realista.
> Tiene que aumentar el margen de beneficios, en como hacerlo no me meto.
> Sobre la empleada, pues yo pienso que mientras pueda no contrato a nadie.
> ...



Tu tiras solo porque tienes lo que tienes que tener: huevos, no vas de inversor y sabes que lo que te hace que los números den es empezar a las 7 y terminar a las 21
Y seguro que nadie te financia tus experiencias 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (26 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> No se si eres mas realista ya que no he fantaseado con nada.
> Anteriormente comente que para mi su negocio tiene unos margenes de beneficio muy pequeños. No se que tiene mi afirmacion para no ser realista.
> Tiene que aumentar el margen de beneficios, en como hacerlo no me meto.
> Sobre la empleada, pues yo pienso que mientras pueda no contrato a nadie.
> ...



te explicas perfectamente
te digo lo mismo que te ha dicho OBDC : porque haces tus cuentas y vas a ganar dinero
te digo lo de realista, porque tú le dices que le animas.....
no necesita animos
no puede aumentar margenes porque la caga
lo unico que puede, y se lo llevamos diciendo desde el principio del hilo, es disminuir gastos, porque además, los que tiene le van a subir si o si ( tanto las compras, como el sueldo de la empleada, como la SS, como los modulos, como la luz, como el alquiler.............toooodos

no tiene fuerza para presionar a ninguna de las partes....

Si no despide a la empleada, no va a ninguna parte, ni a corto, ni a medio plazo

Negocios para ganar dinero sin trabajar, seguramente los haya, pero no es una fruteria random por la que pagues 30.000 euros por el traspaso


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Feb 2022)

Javito es ahora mismo el Dr. Malcolm Crowe esperando que Cole Sear le de la noticia.


----------



## javiwell (26 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Hoy he pagado naranjas en la fruteria a 99 cents kilo a cuanto las compran en el mayorista?



Hay diferentes tipos de naranja y precios

Las naranjas para zumo tienen un precio mayorista de en torno a los 65 cent el kg

Habitualmente a la naranja se le suele poner poco margen minorista a modo de gancho.

El esquema mental del cliente tipo es: la naranja está barata, por tanto la tienda es barata. Por alguna razón mística este esquema mental no funciona con el limón... Cosas veredes


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay diferentes tipos de naranja y precios
> 
> Las naranjas para zumo tienen un precio mayorista de en torno a los 65 cent el kg
> 
> ...



Estás diciendo que tienes las naranjas a 75 cént. el kg?


----------



## javiwell (26 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Estás diciendo que tienes las naranjas a 75 cént. el kg?



Muchas veces a 79 cent, no siempre

Más habitualmente entre 85 y 99 céntimos

El precio mayorista no siempre es el mismo, ni el estado de las naranjas, ni su dulzura ni la demanda de naranjas.

A veces el competidor se pone agresivo con el precio de la naranja y hay que contestar e imponer respeto bajándolo aún más para que no se ponga tonto. Luego volvemos a subir los dos...


----------



## asiqué (26 Feb 2022)

Pues me he comido una de postre y estaba buena. Es de la marca de la fruteria por que esta fruteria es franquicia


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (26 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Hoy he pagado naranjas en la fruteria a 99 cents kilo a cuanto las compran en el mayorista?



ya...pero a ver que naranjas son...porque buenas naranjas de mesa de buen calibre no las pagas a ese precio. no me jodas


----------



## asiqué (26 Feb 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> ya...pero a ver que naranjas son...porque buenas naranjas de mesa de buen calibre no las pagas a ese precio. no me jodas



mi mano no es pequeña eh? tiene zumo y esta dulce. Mas no puedo pedir.
tenia mis dudas por eso he comprado solo 2, el lunes paso y si quedan pillo 1 kilo = 4



quiza es como dice Javi, oferta gancho para que entres, yo solo he comprado eso, 67 cent si no recuerdo mal

esto queda de esa naranja, no las pelo, no dejo apenas naranja en la cascara


----------



## El gostoso (26 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> mi mano no es pequeña eh? tiene zumo y esta dulce. Mas no puedo pedir.
> tenia mis dudas por eso he comprado solo 2, el lunes paso y si quedan pillo 1 kilo = 4
> Ver archivo adjunto 960040
> 
> ...



Queda un pulgar de engendro?


----------



## asiqué (26 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Queda un pulgar de engendro?



tras un accidete quedo asi… hay fotos por el foro, no quiero repetirme con ellas


----------



## El gostoso (26 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> tras un accidete quedo asi… hay fotos por el foro, no quiero repetirme con ellas



Sorry, pero por lo menos lo tienes, piensa que Javito va a tener que vender un riñón.


----------



## asiqué (26 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Sorry, pero por lo menos lo tienes, piensa que Javito va a tener que vender un riñón.



es lo que hay, en mi oficio es comun…


----------



## El gostoso (26 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> es lo que hay, en mi oficio es comun…



Jodo, ánimo


----------



## asiqué (26 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Jodo, ánimo



Por si tienes curiosidad, no me lo tome mal, 3 operaciones y casi 4 meses de baja


Spoiler: ojo con la sangre


----------



## El gostoso (26 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Por si tienes curiosidad, no me lo tome mal, 3 operaciones y casi 4 meses de baja
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ojo con la sangre
> ...



Ánimo colega. Tu mano tiene mejor aspecto que el negocio de javito


----------



## asiqué (27 Feb 2022)

rizando el rizo acabo de ver esto mientras daba un paseo camino de mi bar paco favorito para tomar un cafe y buena tortilla patata con cebolla como todos los domingos… Buen bar para comer sin chorradas modernas







que me voy por las ramas de la emocion del desayuno!!

En la tipica tienda panchi tienen esto puesto en la calle 2 kg naranjas 1€



Las baldosas modelo Bilbao ya delatan que es en dicha ciudad o cerca


----------



## nikei (27 Feb 2022)

lo que viene siendo un desayuno ligero,mientras tuestan la vaca jjaja


----------



## El gostoso (27 Feb 2022)

@javiwell follas mucho con tu señora?


----------



## t_chip (27 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay diferentes tipos de naranja y precios
> 
> Las naranjas para zumo tienen un precio mayorista de en torno a los 65 cent el kg
> 
> ...



Limones apenas se compran, son demasiado ácidos.
En cambio la naranja se consume por kg. En mi caso es la parte más grande de mi cesta de frutas.

La mayor estafa son los platanos, especialmente los de Canarias, que por el precio parece que los cultivan en Luxemburgo o Mónaco.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mundocruel (27 Feb 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Limones apenas se compran, son demasiado ácidos.
> En cambio la naranja se consume por kg. En mi caso es la parte más grande de mi cesta de frutas.
> 
> La mayor estafa son los platanos, especialmente los de Canarias, que por el precio parece que los cultivan en Luxemburgo o Mónaco.
> ...



Estás insinuando que el plátano de Javito es una estafa?


----------



## t_chip (27 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Estás insinuando que el plátano de Javito es una estafa?



Eso habrá que preguntárselo a la avispada empresauria, que es la disfruta o padece tan polivalente herramienta.

!Pero como tenga el mismo ojo para elegir marido que para elegir inversiones me temo que el plátano de Javito está más muerto que la pilila de Joe Bidé!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## javiwell (27 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> @javiwell follas mucho con tu señora?



Eres virgen o algo? 

Parece que te invade la curiosidad sobre que será eso de follar


----------



## Mundocruel (27 Feb 2022)

Las mismas que sobre su vida sexual


----------



## El gostoso (27 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Eres virgen o algo?
> 
> Parece que te invade la curiosidad sobre que será eso de follar



Porque estoy seguro que desde que pusiste la frutería, en el único sitio donde metes el rabo es en los melones que se te pudren


----------



## Lombroso (28 Feb 2022)

Veo que el OP ya no responde tanto como antes, pero lanzo algunas preguntas por si acaso se pasa por aquí:

Cómo es posible que tu mujer contara la caja todos los días, o al menos se deduce de tu primer mensaje, en el que afirmas que nunca bajaba de 650 euros diarios, incluso con días de 1.400, pero que la media era de 1.000 euros.

La media de ingresos diarios en los cuatro meses que llevas (sin incluir febrero) es de: 668,43 € (octubre), 649,85 € (noviembre), 757,35 € (diciembre) y 624,38 € (enero), o lo que es lo mismo, 675 euros clavados de media diaria.

¿Cómo es posible? Supongo que tu mujer y tú habréis hablado de este desfase. Tras estos resultados, ¿os habéis planteado alguna medida como despedir a la empleada o, por el contrario, que tu mujer busque otro trabajo y dejar a la currela al mando? ¿Existe penalización por una hipotética rescisión de contrato de compra de existencias con el mayorista?


----------



## Mundocruel (28 Feb 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Veo que el OP ya no responde tanto como antes, pero lanzo algunas preguntas por si acaso se pasa por aquí:
> 
> Cómo es posible que tu mujer contara la caja todos los días, o al menos se deduce de tu primer mensaje, en el que afirmas que nunca bajaba de 650 euros diarios, incluso con días de 1.400, pero que la media era de 1.000 euros.
> 
> ...


----------



## leoper (28 Feb 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Veo que el OP ya no responde tanto como antes, pero lanzo algunas preguntas por si acaso se pasa por aquí:
> 
> Cómo es posible que tu mujer contara la caja todos los días, o al menos se deduce de tu primer mensaje, en el que afirmas que nunca bajaba de 650 euros diarios, incluso con días de 1.400, pero que la media era de 1.000 euros.
> 
> ...



han bajado un 25 % las ventas, y los costes les van a ir subiendo...pero no se les ve preocupados, es más, se les ve contentos

se les van a arreglar las cuentas en cuanto empiecen a repartir a domicilio su muhé y la empleada con el carrito 

lo suyo sería aprovechar y que repartieran con un cartel de publicidad de la frutería y así mataban dos pajaros de un tiro.....

Aunque el tiro en el pie ( o en la nuca ) ya se lo dieron cuando se quedaron la fruteria......


----------



## asiqué (28 Feb 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



copia y pega un gif anda y te dejas de jotube


----------



## Mundocruel (28 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> copia y pega un gif anda y te dejas de jotube
> Ver archivo adjunto 962054



Estaba desde el móvil y arreglando una camilla motorizada, no volverá a pasar


----------



## javiwell (28 Feb 2022)

Pondré los datos hombre no te preocupes. 

Estoy últimamente muy atareado con el cierre anual de la empresa para la que trabajo y no puedo dedicar mucho tiempo al foro. 

De saldo andaba en 10.600 el fin de semana pero sin haber abonado aún ni la nómina ni el alquiler ni la factura eléctrica.

Febrero muy flojo


----------



## asiqué (28 Feb 2022)

los fertilizantes subiran un huevo precios subiendo en verdura y fruta, y el grano que se usa para piensos lo mismo. Subira la carne.
al final tendremos dieta sovietica, gachas de harina y sopa de remolacha 365 dias al año


----------



## javiwell (28 Feb 2022)

Subirá todo, pero la gente no dejará de comer, antes dejará de hacer otras cosas como desplazarse en coche o encender calefacción.

Es posible que baje un poco el consumo de carne y pescado y suba el de pasta, arroz, patata y huevo como siempre pasa con las crisis.


----------



## asiqué (28 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Subirá todo, pero la gente no dejará de comer, antes dejará de hacer otras cosas como desplazarse en coche o encender calefacción.
> 
> Es posible que baje un poco el consumo de carne y pescado y suba el de pasta, arroz, patata y huevo como siempre pasa con las crisis.



he entrado al super del barrio y la zona de pasts y legumbres estaba muy vacia, habia cosas pero poco.
En guerra nada mejor que tener huevos cebolla y patata!! 
sin esto mi cuerpo no funciona


----------



## javiwell (28 Feb 2022)

Unto, mantequilla, chocolate...

En tiempos de guerra cualquier agujero es trinchera


----------



## javiwell (28 Feb 2022)

Los alimentos producidos localmente ganarán cuota de mercado, especialmente legumbre, harina, huevo, patata, lenteja, repollo, coliflor, lechuga, cebolla...

Somos muy afortunados en España de tener la huerta, el ganado y el pescado que tenemos.


----------



## javiwell (28 Feb 2022)

Afecta al negocio de mi muhe y a un sin fin de empleados por cuenta ajena que verán rescindido su contrato laboral.


----------



## javiwell (28 Feb 2022)

O una necesidad, según cada circunstancia


----------



## javiwell (28 Feb 2022)

Explicale a Amancio Ortega que no debe tener empleados y debe estar el físicamente en cada mostrador detrás de cada caja registradora, debe tejer la tela, diseñar los patrones, hacer las reformas de sus tiendas etc

Para Amancio, en su circunstancia, tener empleados es una necesidad

Nuestro caso no es el de Amancio claramente pero no está muy claro que nos sobre la empleada.

Tú ves los números pero ignoras el trabajo que hay detrás y al final se trata de compaginar la vida privada de mi mujer con un negocio. No se trata de que el beneficio en euros sea lo más grande posible, si fuera solo eso, trabajaría sábados por la tarde y domingos y sin empleados como hacen los chinos.


----------



## El gostoso (28 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Explicale a Amancio Ortega que no debe tener empleados y debe estar el físicamente en cada mostrador detrás de cada caja registradora, debe tejer la tela, diseñar los patrones, hacer las reformas de sus tiendas etc
> 
> Para Amancio, en su circunstancia, tener empleados es una necesidad
> 
> ...



Hacerse empresario para tener tiempo libre, nivel pompero


----------



## Guanotopía (28 Feb 2022)

No sé por qué tanto empresario se empeña en tenerlos, no hay nada como ser autónomo y empleado único para triunfar y vivir de puta madre.


----------



## leoper (28 Feb 2022)

touché



javiwell dijo:


> Nuestro caso no es el de Amancio claramente *pero no está muy claro que nos sobre la empleada.*



lo estás diciendo en serio ?



javiwell dijo:


> Tú ves los números pero ignoras el trabajo que hay detrás y al final se trata de compaginar la vida privada de mi mujer con un negocio. No se trata de que el beneficio en euros sea lo más grande posible, si fuera solo eso, trabajaría sábados por la tarde y domingos y sin empleados como hacen los chinos.



es que ha tomado el peor camino : el del medio

o empleada, o empresauria esas son las opciones A

de las opciones posibles, la de autonoma colega de su trabajadora y amiguita del mayorista, es la peor opcion a elegir la B





Guanotopía dijo:


> No sé por qué tanto empresario se empeña en tenerlos, no hay nada como ser autónomo y empleado único para triunfar y vivir de puta madre.



depende del sector y del negocio

Los tienes porque te renta, o porque los necesitas, ni mas, ni menos

yo tengo 3 empleadas, y me encantaria TENER que tener otras 4 o 8, porque si tu negocio lo administras bien y los tienes, es porque las necesitas y te generan pasta


----------



## machotafea (1 Mar 2022)

El hambre está a punto de llamar a Vuestra puerta. 

Si, ya está tanto portazos.


----------



## Guanotopía (1 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> depende del sector y del negocio
> 
> Los tienes porque te renta, o porque los necesitas, ni mas, ni menos
> 
> yo tengo 3 empleadas, y me encantaria TENER que tener otras 4 o 8, porque si tu negocio lo administras bien y los tienes, es porque las necesitas y te generan pasta



No, no depende del sector ni del negocio, como mucho depende del momento. 

En cualquier sector o negocio puede llegar un momento donde una sola persona no es capaz de producir lo necesario/demandado, y la mayoría de las empresas directamente no serían capaces de ejercer su actividad con un solo empleado, de ahí la estupidez de decir que tener un empleado es un lujo. 

Lo más que se puede decir es, en este momento/situación tener un empleado es un lujo.


----------



## OBDC (1 Mar 2022)

Es que la muhe es una "señora" y necesita tener una empleada que mandar adelante de las Charo del barrio así demuestra su calidá de "señora" que viaja en Audi más quemado que la pipa de un indio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## fuckencia (1 Mar 2022)

Abajajaj .

Ahora te comparas con Amancio !
Cuanta soberbia !
Y tu mujer ,la zarina de la huerta !

Bueno ,os dejo ,que tengo que calcular mi despido objetivo ,que mi empresa esta empezando a echar gente porque va mal (el año pasado mi jefe comia bogavante con arroz ,y este tiene que comer arroz con bogavante).
Creo que con 5000 pavos me liquida con eso y mi paro tengo pa tirar un tiempo.
A no ser que me quede preñi ,que entonces no me echa ni con agua caliente hasta q mi larva tenga 12 años.
Que cierre la empresa o trabaje pa mi !
Como tu zarina


----------



## El gostoso (1 Mar 2022)

Joder, yo quiero ser amigo del mayorista


----------



## javiwell (1 Mar 2022)

Editado el primer post con resultados de febrero


----------



## javiwell (1 Mar 2022)

Es la variación de existencias que no está expresada en la cuenta.

Cuando compramos 100 euros de bacalao el día 27 de mes, se meten a cascoporro a perdida en el mes en que se entregan, al mes siguiente no hay compra de bacalao pero sí que hay venta.

De febrero falta meter un día de caja y algún que otro albarán ya reexpesare la cifra pero mucho no va a cambiar.


----------



## javiwell (1 Mar 2022)

Yo estimo que el error por omisión de variación de existencias puede ser como mucho de mil euros pudiendo ser solo de 100.

No sé decirte en marzo la variación de existencias que habrá porque no hago inventario ni estoy ahí recontando lo que hay cada semana.

Las cosas que más variación de existencias provocan son los "no perecederos" . Tienen caducidad pero a más de un mes vista, por ejemplo:

Chorizo
Bacalao
Coca cola
Cerveza
Bolsas de plástico
Frutos secos
Fruta deshidratada

A lo mejor un mes, por lo que sea, coinciden compras fuertes de 3 o 4 de estas cosas, porque fortuitamente se agotaron existencias a la vez. Lógicamente al mes siguiente hay de todo y hay menos compras en relación a las ventas.

Por eso, en lo que a margen se refiere, insisto en que se observen medias de periodos de 3 meses que las expreso en la tabla.


----------



## javiwell (1 Mar 2022)

Si, el motivo es la variación de existencias, estás comparando en parte ventas de febrero de alimentos que se compraron en enero con compras de alimentos de febrero que son pocas.

Ya he preguntado por los precios de las cosas pero no hemos hecho ningún cambio en el margen de precios que metemos así que la variación de existencias es la explicación.

También es posible que falte algún albarán que no nos hayan pasado pero por lo que me dicen solo faltaría un albarán de bacalao, serán unos 70 que es lo habitual.

Al ser diciembre un mes de vacas gordas, en enero, con la cuenta bancaria a tope, te animas a aprovisionar la tienda hasta las trancas pero no vendes mucho en enero y en febrero sigue la inercia de las existencias que compraste en enero.

En marzo no sé si toca aprovisionamiento hasta las trancas


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Es la variación de existencias que no está expresada en la cuenta.
> 
> Cuando compramos 100 euros de bacalao el día 27 de mes, se meten a cascoporro a perdida en el mes en que se entregan, al mes siguiente no hay compra de bacalao pero sí que hay venta.
> 
> De febrero falta meter un día de caja y algún que otro albarán ya reexpesare la cifra pero mucho no va a cambiar.



Valla, no me lo experaba

Y no te debería variar el margen de beneficio?


----------



## leoper (1 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si, el motivo es la variación de existencias, estás comparando en parte ventas de febrero de alimentos que se compraron en enero con compras de alimentos de febrero que son pocas.
> 
> Ya he preguntado por los precios de las cosas pero no hemos hecho ningún cambio en el margen de precios que metemos así que la variación de existencias es la explicación.
> 
> ...



error, no se aprovisiona por eso
comprar por tener la cuenta a tope es una gilipollez
se compran cosas no perecederas de mas, si se te presenta una oportunidad de comprar muy barato, pero no comprar por comprar, porque es tener dinero parado para nada y las cosas no perecederas tambien tienen fecha de caducidad y siempre es mejor que cuanto mas larga sea, mejor


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Mar 2022)

OCTUBRENOVIEMBREDICIEMBREENEROFEBREROCOMPRAS12.006,01​12.036,80​12.045,42​10.932,58​8.224,76​VENTAS16.710,81​16.246,35​18.176,43​14.985,26​13.459,75​MARGEN BRUTO4.704,80​4.209,55​6.131,01​4.052,68​5.234,99​%28,1542307​25,91074303​33,73055105​27,04444234​38,89366444​

Esto ya no es hacerse trampas al solitario es tomarnos por tontos.

En octubre el margen REAL es del 19,17% ya que hay que sumarle a esas compras los 1.500€ de EXISTENCIAS que pagó en el traspaso



javiwell dijo:


> Las existencias se entendían incluidas en los 30 mil euros, se hizo un inventario aproximado que se detalla en la factura de venta de traspaso y en el contrato. Creo que se estimó en 1500 euros que será aproximadamente el valor que hay ahora dentro de la tienda en existencias contando vinos, licores, frutos secos, fruta etc
> 
> Hicimos un cambio de titularidad de licencia de actividad en el ayuntamiento a través de la sede electrónica aportando contrato de alquiler, contrato de compraventa, antigua licencia y tasas pagadas para el trámite. Es decir este trámite se hace con porterioridad a la adquisición, tienes un plazo no se si de 6 meses desde que compraste.



Luego viene la "variación de existencias", vayamos por partes (pero de ser así noviembre debería ser un mes cojonudo porque acumulaba 1.500€ de existencias, no perecederas, de octubre, y no me cuadra que Diciembre fuera bueno por las +compras de noviembre porque compró lo mismo que en octubre!)

Si hacemos cuenta de los


javiwell dijo:


> Yo estimo que el error por omisión de variación de existencias puede ser como mucho de mil euros pudiendo ser solo de 100.
> 
> No sé decirte en marzo la variación de existencias que habrá porque no hago inventario ni estoy ahí recontando lo que hay cada semana.
> 
> ...



Si eso fuera así, y JAVITO fuera medio normal, las compras GORDAS se habrían hecho en el mes de noviembre (para las ventas de diciembre) y en diciembre (para continuar las mismas), esa variación de existencias se trasladaría al mes de enero, pero solamente un subnormal profundo puede atreverse a comprar mucho en enero para las ventas de febrero.

Pasemos por lato que tenga la poca vergüenza de incluir las bebidas después de lo que dio de sí el tema de las compras de latas por parte de la mujer en su flamante A4 familiar V6

"bolsas de plástico" debo entender que se refiere a las bolsas de plástico para entregar la compra? JODER QUE LO HABLAMOS EN SU DÍA, ERA UNA PUTA MISERIA.

FRUTOS SECOS Y FRUTA DESHIDRATADA, ni voy a decir nada.

J


----------



## leoper (1 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Es la variación de existencias que no está expresada en la cuenta.
> 
> Cuando compramos* 100 euros de bacalao el día 27 de mes, se meten a cascoporro a perdida en el mes *en que se entregan, al mes siguiente no hay compra de bacalao pero sí que hay venta.
> 
> De febrero falta meter un día de caja y algún que otro albarán ya reexpesare la cifra pero mucho no va a cambiar.



100 euros no suponen una puta mierda en las cuentas


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> 100 euros no suponen una puta mierda en las cuentas



Que sabrás tú, estás hablando con el nuevo Amancio Ortega del bacalao


----------



## javiwell (1 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> error, no se aprovisiona por eso
> comprar por tener la cuenta a tope es una gilipollez
> se compran cosas no perecederas de mas, si se te presenta una oportunidad de comprar muy barato, pero no comprar por comprar, porque es tener dinero parado para nada y las cosas no perecederas tambien tienen fecha de caducidad y siempre es mejor que cuanto mas larga sea, mejor



No es comprar por comprar, es comprar para tener surtida la tienda.

Muchas de las cosas que se compran tiene un buen precio porque en una sola entrega se compra una cantidad importante.

El proveedor no viene con un kg de pistacho cada vez que un cliente te pide pistacho. Tienes que comprar 4 kg e ir dándole salida al pistacho.

Las nueces vienen en saco de 15 kg como si fueran pellet para luego vender a granel.

Las latas no las compramos de 6 en 6

Es que sino estaríamos todo el puto día con problemas de escasez de algún producto y eso no puede ser, la tienda tiene que estar rebosante de cosas para los ojos de los clientes.


----------



## javiwell (1 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> OCTUBRENOVIEMBREDICIEMBREENEROFEBREROCOMPRAS12.006,01​12.036,80​12.045,42​10.932,58​8.224,76​VENTAS16.710,81​16.246,35​18.176,43​14.985,26​13.459,75​MARGEN BRUTO4.704,80​4.209,55​6.131,01​4.052,68​5.234,99​%28,1542307​25,91074303​33,73055105​27,04444234​38,89366444​
> 
> Esto ya no es hacerse trampas al solitario es tomarnos por tontos.
> 
> ...



Los 1500 euros de existencias que había el el día 1 de octubre se vendieron en octubre si pero... El día 31 de octubre habría aproximadamente unos 1400 o 1600 euros de existencias no vendidas compradas en octubre. Entiendes ahora lo que expresa el resultado de esa cuenta de la vieja que no refleja la variación de existencias?

Los frutos secos como el pistacho o la almendra, las ciruelas pasas, los higos deshidratados de cuello de dama, son cosas bastante caras. Cuando hay que comprar 20 kg de frutos secos varios eso ya es un dinero.


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Los 1500 euros de existencias que había el el día 1 de octubre se vendieron en octubre si pero... El día 31 de octubre habría aproximadamente unos 1400 o 1600 euros de existencias no vendidas compradas en octubre. Entiendes ahora lo que expresa el resultado de esa cuenta de la vieja que no refleja la variación de existencias?
> 
> Los frutos secos como el pistacho o la almendra, las ciruelas pasas, los higos deshidratados de cuello de dama, son cosas bastante caras. Cuando hay que comprar 20 kg de frutos secos varios eso ya es un dinero.



Voy a escribir mi último mensaje en este hilo porque ya da penita.

TU ERES MUY TONTO O MUY TROLL Y VA A SER, GRACIAS A DIOS, LO PRIMERO.


----------



## OBDC (1 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Voy a escribir mi último mensaje en este hilo porque ya da penita.
> 
> TU ERES MUY TONTO O MUY TROLL Y VA A SER, GRACIAS A DIOS, LO PRIMERO.



Ostras, no te vayas que el hilo se hunde. Eres el último de los tres mosqueteros que va quedando. @sisar_vidal ya se ha aburrido, @Econonista resiste por tener tesón, @leoper se va de putas y solo viene de tarde en tarde.......esto ha perdido fuelle pero no debe de haber en todo burbuja un forero tan resilente como @javiwell; hay que darle calor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (1 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Voy a escribir mi último mensaje en este hilo porque ya da penita.
> 
> TU ERES MUY TONTO O MUY TROLL Y VA A SER, GRACIAS A DIOS, LO PRIMERO.



Con Dios, siempre puedes volver a defecar por aquí si te apetece


----------



## javiwell (1 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> 100 euros no suponen una puta mierda en las cuentas



Es solo un ejemplo, no es el total de la variación de existencias


----------



## cohynetes (2 Mar 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> OCTUBRENOVIEMBREDICIEMBREENEROFEBREROCOMPRAS12.006,01​12.036,80​12.045,42​10.932,58​8.224,76​VENTAS16.710,81​16.246,35​18.176,43​14.985,26​13.459,75​MARGEN BRUTO4.704,80​4.209,55​6.131,01​4.052,68​5.234,99​%28,1542307​25,91074303​33,73055105​27,04444234​38,89366444​
> 
> Esto ya no es hacerse trampas al solitario es tomarnos por tontos.
> 
> ...



el milagro del pan y los peces


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (2 Mar 2022)

Ahora el SMI es 724,60? No me lo digáis, seguro que hay todo tipo de motivos que justifican la bajada


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (2 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ostras, no te vayas que el hilo se hunde. Eres el último de los tres mosqueteros que va quedando. @sisar_vidal ya se ha aburrido, @Econonista resiste por tener tesón, @leoper se va de putas y solo viene de tarde en tarde.......esto ha perdido fuelle pero no debe de haber en todo burbuja un forero tan resilente como @javiwell; hay que darle calor.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Yo quiero participar, se me olvida pasarme pero cada vez que entro es una sorpresa


----------



## javiwell (2 Mar 2022)

No lo sé, no sé qué día concreto llega el cargo del alquiler ni tengo acceso al saldo.

Toma esos 10.600 de referencia y restale 2700 euros de gastos fijos de marzo para hacer una idea del saldo al empezar el mes.


----------



## javiwell (2 Mar 2022)

No se pagan mensualmente, se ahorran para atender un único pago anual de 10 mil euros


----------



## javiwell (2 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Ahora el SMI es 724,60? No me lo digáis, seguro que hay todo tipo de motivos que justifican la bajada



Hay un error en los datos medios del primer trimestre 2022, está todo dividido entre 3 para cuando se complete el trimestre. Con enero y febrero en curso en la tabla debería estar dividido entre 2


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (2 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No se pagan mensualmente, se ahorran para atender un único pago anual de 10 mil euros



Entonces, cuando nos dices el saldo de la cuenta, restas lo que deberías haberle pagado mensualmente o no?

Yo, y os lo digo de veras, creo que no podéis tener una empleada. Yo tampoco puedo, no pasa nada. Pero estáis haciendo el tonto en mi opinión y cada vez os costará más pasta despedirla.


----------



## leoper (2 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No se pagan mensualmente, se ahorran para atender un único pago anual de 10 mil euros



haceis unas cosas mas raras......


----------



## leoper (2 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Entonces, cuando nos dices el saldo de la cuenta, restas lo que deberías haberle pagado mensualmente o no?
> 
> Yo, y os lo digo de veras, *creo que no podéis tener una empleada.* Yo tampoco puedo, no pasa nada. Pero estáis haciendo el tonto en mi opinión y cada vez os costará más pasta despedirla.



se le ha dicho 2000 veces


----------



## t_chip (2 Mar 2022)

Al hilo de lo que se comentaba al principio del hilo, acerca de que el motivo de aceptar el traspaso es empezar en un negocio ya consolidado en el barrio, en lugar de alquilar un local con cámara frigorífica, quería comentar que en la carnicería de mi barrio donde yo compraba, el dueño, español, se jubiló hace 8 meses o así, y le traspasó el negocio, de cuyo local es dueño, a un panchito joven, suministrandole, además, la carne, que, por otra parte, era excelente.

Pues el negocio ya ha cerrado, no se exactamente cuando, pero hace ya un tiempo.

Yo dejé de comprar ahí porque simpatizaba con el dueño, y el panchito que compró el negocio era mas seco que un palo, además de quitar algunos servicios extra que daba el anterior dueño, como la fruta que también vendía, tan solo en las frutas/verduras más comunes.

El problema pienso que es que en mi barrio hay mucha competencia de carnicerías, con otra a 50 metros, otra a 200, un Ahorramás con carnicería a 500 metros, un Carrefour a 600 metros, otras dos carnicerías a un km....etc etc.

De no haber tantas opciones cercanas, buenas y variadas, seguramente yo hubiera seguido comprando ahí, ya que para productos frescos prefiero el comercio de proximidad.

El dueño es el que mejor negocio ha hecho, aunque le ha durado el inquilino un semestre, y ahora tiene el local vacío.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bloody_sunday (2 Mar 2022)

Kema la frutería y vete a Ucrania con la columna de calvos derroios for ever CDFE


----------



## javiwell (2 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Entonces, cuando nos dices el saldo de la cuenta, restas lo que deberías haberle pagado mensualmente o no?
> 
> Yo, y os lo digo de veras, creo que no podéis tener una empleada. Yo tampoco puedo, no pasa nada. Pero estáis haciendo el tonto en mi opinión y cada vez os costará más pasta despedirla.



No, cuando digo el saldo es el saldo que hay en la cuenta, puro y duro.

El 1 de octubre 2022 toca pagar 10 mil


----------



## javiwell (2 Mar 2022)

El banco nos prestaba 30 mil a 6 años si hubiéramos querido al 3 y pico por cien.

No habría ningún problema en pedir un crédito pequeño al banco ya nos han dicho que ante una falta de liquidez nos prestarían.

Mi mujer puede pedir de la tarjeta de crédito o solicitar un préstamo de hasta 15 mil creo.

Yo podría hasta solicitarlo de 35 mil si quisiera.

Es decir, mientras haya un buen resultado sin considerar el traspaso, la financiación del traspaso en sí no es ningún problema. 

Ahora mismo nos lo está financiando el proveedor que incluso nos ha dicho que si no llegaramos a la fecha con 10 mil aceptarían sin problema darnos más facilidad de plazo, todo sin intereses.


----------



## javiwell (2 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> haceis unas cosas mas raras......



La financiación del precio de un traspaso por parte del vendedor no tiene nada de raro. Es habitual en el traspaso y significa que el vendedor confía en que los resultados pagarán el precio del traspaso.

El motivo de que no sea mensualmente es que es más fácil hacerlo anual. Así la tienda tiene liquidez al principio y, si cuando va a ser el pago ves que no llegas a los 10 mil pues entonces pides un pequeño préstamo y solo una vez, sin estar cada mes preocupándote de la liquidez.

Dicho esto tenemos una tabla con el saldo que debemos llevar acumulado a cierre de cada mes para atender el precio del traspaso, e incluso un eventual despido. De momento con el saldo que tenemos a febrero cumplimos el objetivo de llegar a los 10 mil en octubre más que de sobra.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (2 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El banco nos prestaba 30 mil a 6 años si hubiéramos querido al 3 y pico por cien.
> 
> No habría ningún problema en pedir un crédito pequeño al banco ya nos han dicho que ante una falta de liquidez nos prestarían.
> 
> ...



Ya empezamos con préstamos, acabamos llamando a Cofidis y vendiendo la cámara frigorífica en Wallapop por 100 euros a un gitano


----------



## El gostoso (2 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Ya empezamos con préstamos, acabamos llamando a Cofidis y vendiendo la cámara frigorífica en Wallapop por 100 euros a un gitano



Tal cual.



Es ACOJONANTE como se engaña


----------



## javiwell (2 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Ya empezamos con préstamos, acabamos llamando a Cofidis y vendiendo la cámara frigorífica en Wallapop por 100 euros a un gitano



Precisamente nos hemos apretado financieramente para evitar un préstamo con intereses. Estamos pagando 30 mil en 3 años que no es moco de pavo.

Ahora, si no llegamos a los 30 mil en 3 años, con pedir 4000 euritos al banco ya esta, llegaremos al objetivo en 3 años y 5 meses no pasa nada


----------



## El gostoso (2 Mar 2022)

Es que es muy patético macho


----------



## cohynetes (2 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Ya empezamos con préstamos, acabamos llamando a Cofidis y vendiendo la cámara frigorífica en Wallapop por 100 euros a un gitano



Jajaj con lo que deben va a tener que vender hasta las bragas


----------



## leoper (2 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La financiación del precio de un traspaso por parte del vendedor no tiene nada de raro. Es habitual en el traspaso y significa que el vendedor confía en que los resultados pagarán el precio del traspaso.
> 
> El motivo de que no sea mensualmente es que es más fácil hacerlo anual. Así la tienda tiene liquidez al principio y, si cuando va a ser el pago ves que no llegas a los 10 mil pues entonces pides un pequeño préstamo y solo una vez, sin estar cada mes preocupándote de la liquidez.



Se perfectamente lo que es un traspaso, de hecho, como ya dije, yo tambien he pillado uno
lo que no es tan normal, es lo de pagar aplazado, y menos a un año

que te viene bien ?
nos ha jodido Mayo, por supuesto, financiación gratis
que es lo normal ?, ni de coña
que hay que ser meticuloso para que te salgan las cuentas con lo mal que lo llevais ?, tambien
tener que pedir un prestamo para pagar un traspaso, es un sinsentido, precisamente, lo que pagas es para pillar un negocio que funcione desde el primer dia



javiwell dijo:


> Dicho esto tenemos una tabla con el saldo que debemos llevar acumulado a cierre de cada mes para atender el precio del traspaso, e incluso un eventual despido. De momento con el saldo que tenemos a febrero cumplimos el objetivo de llegar a los 10 mil en octubre más que de sobra.



ponnos esa tabla por favor, que será muy interesante analizarla




javiwell dijo:


> Precisamente nos hemos apretado financieramente para evitar un préstamo con intereses. Estamos pagando 30 mil en 3 años que no es moco de pavo.



y tanto que os habeis apretado, entre el traspaso y la empleada, menudo agujero tenesi en el bote : hace aguas

te voy a poner un ejemplo : 
vais en un bote con agujeros, de momento, vais sacando el agua que entra a duras penas

en el momento que os suban los autonomos, la luz y demas gastos fijos, es como si achicaras aguas con un cubo cada vez mas pequeño..o que cada vez los agujeros son mas grandes ( o las dos cosas ) .te vas a dejar el resuello para no hundirte, y el final será inevitable



javiwell dijo:


> Ahora, si no llegamos a los 30 mil en 3 años, con pedir 4000 euritos al banco ya esta, llegaremos al objetivo en 3 años y 5 meses no pasa nada



comparalo con lo que tendrias ahorrado si tu mujer hubiera cobrado su despido y cobrado paro ( y además hubiera podido llevar a la peque al cole ) o si hubiera seguido como empleada.....y ahora dime que es un acierto el traspaso


----------



## El gostoso (2 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> Se perfectamente lo que es un traspaso, de hecho, como ya dije, yo tambien he pillado uno
> lo que no es tan normal, es lo de pagar aplazado, y menos a un año
> 
> que te viene bien ?
> ...



La mujé e emprezaria como farda ella en AMPA


----------



## euromelon (2 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> La mujé e emprezaria como farda ella en AMPA



Y con sus primas que están en el peru


----------



## cohynetes (2 Mar 2022)

Tal cual,intenta comentarle que para mayo estáis más tiesos que la polla de @dabuti y que intente decirle a sus amigas peruchis que el Putin este le ha arruinado el negocio o que gaste la carta del racismo, al menos dejas de palmar pasta


----------



## OBDC (2 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Yo quiero participar, se me olvida pasarme pero cada vez que entro es una sorpresa



Venga, va, ya sabes que tienes el carné de socio vitalicio de este club, igual que Don @cohynetes 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (2 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> La mujé e emprezaria como farda ella en AMPA



Cierto, se me había olvidado lo que farda poder poner las latas de bebida cogidas de tu superempresa en el cumple de la peruchi junior

Eso no tiene precio

PD : y además se lo apunta en la cuenta de beneficios derivados de ser autonomo


----------



## OBDC (3 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, cuando digo el saldo es el saldo que hay en la cuenta, puro y duro.
> 
> El 1 de octubre 2022 toca pagar 10 mil



O sea que el 1 de octubre, si hay 10k en el saldo se queda en 0. No se pirque pero creo que trabajareís un año entero sólo para pagar el traspaso y tu muhe trabaja gratis.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (3 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> O sea que el 1 de octubre, si hay 10k en el saldo se queda en 0. No se pirque pero creo que trabajareís un año entero sólo para pagar el traspaso y tu muhe trabaja gratis.



y si hubiera 6000, pues se pediria un prestamo de 4000

pero eh, que no pasa nada, que la muhé es la mas molona del AMPA 

ah, y nos olvidamos que si en cualquier momento quieren , la traspasan por 50.000 y entonces ya se pueden comprar un casoplón en el Perú y vivir de rentas....


----------



## OBDC (3 Mar 2022)

Encuesta:

Vote la respuesta que más se ajusta a lo que opina de @javiwell 

a) es oligofrénico 
b) es pueril
c) es arrogante
d) vive en la inopia
e) todas las anteriores.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El gostoso (3 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Encuesta:
> 
> Vote la respuesta que más se ajusta a lo que opina de @javiwell
> 
> ...



e) 

Quiero ser hamijo del que le hizo el traspaso


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (3 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Encuesta:
> 
> Vote la respuesta que más se ajusta a lo que opina de @javiwell
> 
> ...



C), sinceramente creo que no quiere admitir que su mujer no está capacitada para ser "empresaria". Es todo un despropósito desde el principio, el mayorista captó perfectamente las ganas de medrar de la peruchi y le hizo el lío. Seguramente la empleada, que trabajaba codo a codo también con ella, captaba sus aspiraciones y estará descojonada viendo la caja diaria y pensando en su jugosa indemnización. Igual hasta se monta una frutería enfrente por su cuenta con el dinero!


----------



## leoper (3 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Seguramente la empleada, que trabajaba codo a codo también con ella, captaba sus aspiraciones y estará descojonada viendo la caja diaria y pensando en su jugosa indemnización. Igual hasta *se monta una frutería enfrente por su cuenta con el dinero!*



Sería un descojone


----------



## OBDC (3 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> C), sinceramente creo que no quiere admitir que su mujer no está capacitada para ser "empresaria". Es todo un despropósito desde el principio, el mayorista captó perfectamente las ganas de medrar de la peruchi y le hizo el lío. Seguramente la empleada, que trabajaba codo a codo también con ella, captaba sus aspiraciones y estará descojonada viendo la caja diaria y pensando en su jugosa indemnización. Igual hasta se monta una frutería enfrente por su cuenta con el dinero!



Pues la muhé de Javito con la indemnización por despido más el pago único del paro se hubiese montado una frutería con el mayorista como proveedor y sin pasivos laborales ni exclusivas ni deudas ni prestamos del suegro.
Pero es más s divertido así, tiene liado a todo el mundo pendiente de ella. Attention whore se llama?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Mar 2022)

Joder, vaya desastre 

Algún día en las escuelas de negocios les pondrán a analizar este hilo como caso de estudio

Lo de si hace falta se tira de tarjeta de crédito 

de verdad javito, trabajando en cosas de banca, ha dicho eso?

No pide un crédito al 4% y va a refinanciar la deuda tirando de tarjeta que cobran un 20%?

Sinceramente, mientras que javito no admita su fracaso y mientras a la peruchi no le explique alguien que ser autónoma, no es trabajar menos horas, sino trabajar el doble, El agujero se va a hacer cada vez más grande


----------



## javiwell (4 Mar 2022)

Los precios oscilan todas las semanas un poco. Muchas cosas suben o bajan unos céntimos.

Es difícil saber si una subida o bajada se debe a la guerra, a la sequía, a la estación de al año... Con 4 meses de negocio no podemos deducir muchas conclusiones de unos precios que oscilan.

Un día con tiempo buceare por los albaranes y analizaré tendencias en los precios pero con 4 meses transcurridos no le veo mucho sentido todavía

No hemos notado una subida generalizada en las últimas semanas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Mar 2022)

Pobre javito, le compra a su mujer una frutería en plena pandemia y le rematan con una guerra mundial


----------



## OBDC (5 Mar 2022)

Cierto, los zombis no son ni de fruta ni verduras

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Embeleduria (6 Mar 2022)

Lo que mola es ver en las cuentas de la primera página es que en febrero ha pagado menos luz que el mes anterior (y como insiste él teniendo febrero un día laborable más que enero)


----------



## OBDC (6 Mar 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Lo que mola es ver en las cuentas de la primera página es que en febrero ha pagado menos luz que el mes anterior (y como insiste él teniendo febrero un día laborable más que enero)



Este hilo es una apología al invent

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (6 Mar 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Lo que mola es ver en las cuentas de la primera página es que en febrero ha pagado menos luz que el mes anterior (y como insiste él teniendo febrero un día laborable más que enero)



Casi toda la energía que se consume en el negocio es para enfriar la cámara. En febrero hace mucho frío.

La iluminación gasta bastante menos.


----------



## javiwell (6 Mar 2022)

Todo incide en el negocio, hasta el clima.

Ahora bien, no creo que haya grandes diferencias en los resultados porque el combustible sea más caro. La gente comerá más o menos lo mismo y el margen que podremos será más o menos el mismo


----------



## Lombroso (6 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Casi toda la energía que se consume en el negocio es para enfriar la cámara. En febrero hace mucho frío.
> 
> La iluminación gasta bastante menos.



Entonces apagáis las cámaras y enfriaís a temperatura ambient? O cómo está la cosa? 


Y si ya me respondieras a lo que te pregunté sobre el desfase entre los 1.000 euros de caja media cuando la contaba tu mujer y los 600 y poco de ahora...


----------



## Armin Arlert (6 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Casi toda la energía que se consume en el negocio es para enfriar la cámara. En febrero hace mucho frío.
> 
> La iluminación gasta bastante menos.



El mes más frío del año en España es Enero encima tiene menos horas de luz que febrero por lo que aún hace que se gaste más luz tanto en iluminación como en calefactar (menos horas de sol menos calor) en mi piso que la celebración es por bomba de calor he pasado de gastar 420 kw en enero a 280 kw en febrero. Así que menos milongas de que en febrero hace mucho frío...


----------



## javiwell (6 Mar 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Entonces apagáis las cámaras y enfriaís a temperatura ambient? O cómo está la cosa?
> 
> 
> Y si ya me respondieras a lo que te pregunté sobre el desfase entre los 1.000 euros de caja media cuando la contaba tu mujer y los 600 y poco de ahora...



La cámara encendida consume menos que en verano, necesita menos energía para ponerse a 6 grados cuando fuera tienes 10 grados que cuando fuera tienes 20 grados.

La caja es la que ves en la tablas que te facilito, no sé qué más necesitas saber


----------



## javiwell (6 Mar 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> El mes más frío del año en España es Enero encima tiene menos horas de luz que febrero por lo que aún hace que se gaste más luz tanto en iluminación como en calefactar (menos horas de sol menos calor) en mi piso que la celebración es por bomba de calor he pasado de gastar 420 kw en enero a 280 kw en febrero. Así que menos milongas de que en febrero hace mucho frío...



No hay calefacción en la fruteria, ha una cámara de frío y 4 bombillas


----------



## Lombroso (7 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La cámara encendida consume menos que en verano, necesita menos energía para ponerse a 6 grados cuando fuera tienes 10 grados que cuando fuera tienes 20 grados.
> 
> La caja es la que ves en la tablas que te facilito, no sé qué más necesitas saber



Te pregunté cómo era posible que antes de que adquirierais el negocio la caja media fuera de 1.000 euros al día, nunca bajando de 650 y, en ocasiones, alcanzando los 1.400. Y ahora, la media desde que abristeis no es ni de 650 euros.


----------



## euromelon (7 Mar 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Te pregunté cómo era posible que antes de que adquirierais el negocio la caja media fuera de 1.000 euros al día, nunca bajando de 650 y, en ocasiones, alcanzando los 1.400. Y ahora, la media desde que abristeis no es ni de 650 euros.



L empleada les está sisando


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (7 Mar 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Te pregunté cómo era posible que antes de que adquirierais el negocio la caja media fuera de 1.000 euros al día, nunca bajando de 650 y, en ocasiones, alcanzando los 1.400. Y ahora, la media desde que abristeis no es ni de 650 euros.



La peruchi hacía las cuentas a ojo con la sagacidad que la caracteriza


----------



## cohynetes (7 Mar 2022)

Y hablamos que esas cajas tienen un +10% de inflación

El negocio que ahora mismo no esté facturando un +15% que se agarre


----------



## ElCalvo (7 Mar 2022)

Me da pereza leer el hilo...así que alguien me resuma el estado de ruina actual, porfa.


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Mar 2022)

Un timing perfecto como siempre.

Menudo bussiness ha hecho el OP.


----------



## javiwell (7 Mar 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Te pregunté cómo era posible que antes de que adquirierais el negocio la caja media fuera de 1.000 euros al día, nunca bajando de 650 y, en ocasiones, alcanzando los 1.400. Y ahora, la media desde que abristeis no es ni de 650 euros.



Pues porque ha bajado la facturación respecto a cuando veíamos esas cajas en 2020.

Y porque mi mujer tenía tendencia a transmitir más las cajas de 1000 euros que las de 650.


----------



## javiwell (7 Mar 2022)

ElCalvo dijo:


> Me da pereza leer el hilo...así que alguien me resuma el estado de ruina actual, porfa.



En el primer post tienes una tabla resumen de cifras.

La última fila es el resultado por si te da pereza ver las otras filas


----------



## javiwell (7 Mar 2022)

Tienes las facturas de electricidad en la tabla del primer post.

La cámara se enciende de día y se deja apagada de noche. Y dependiendo de la carga que tenga dentro y su grado de madurez se intenta minimizar las horas de frio. Muchas cosas quedan expuestas en las estanterías por la noche sin necesidad de cámara de frío en invierno.

En verano cambia la cosa, toda la mercancía se vuelve a guardar en la cámara de frío por la noche y la cámara trabaja por la noche. Bueno las patatas y las cebolla obviamente no se guardan en la cámara.

Teniendo en cuenta los términos fijos de la factura, en verano creo que la factura podría llegar a 200 euros aprox, veremos cómo están los precios.

No sé cuándo se renueva el contrato eléctrico, precios oscilan dependiendo del mercado que está chungo.

Todo kW consumido se repercute en la fruta vía margen. Si a nosotros nos sube la electricidad al resto de comerciantes también.


----------



## javiwell (7 Mar 2022)

Tengo en el Google Drive de la frutería alguna factura de la luz, lo miraré y te digo.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (7 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues porque ha bajado la facturación respecto a cuando veíamos esas cajas en 2020.
> 
> Y porque mi mujer tenía tendencia a transmitir más las cajas de 1000 euros que las de 650.



Noto ya cierto rintintín? Crees que te ha metido en un buen jardín y la economía familiar va a resentirse?


----------



## El gostoso (7 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Noto ya cierto rintintín? Crees que te ha metido en un buen jardín y la economía familiar va a resentirse?



JJaajjajjajaja tal cual

Este lleva sin calzarse a la parienta desde el primer mes facturado


----------



## cohynetes (7 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> JJaajjajjajaja tal cual
> 
> Este lleva sin calzarse a la parienta desde el primer mes facturado



Desde las vacaciones aquellas en Valencia con el todo incluido,ahora ha llegado la ostia de realidad


----------



## lucky starr (7 Mar 2022)

Madre mía, he vuelto al inicio para ver la cuenta de P y G....se han cumplido todos los males de los que te habíamos avisado.

Facturación irreal.
Sin posibilidad de competencia en compra de fruta y verdura
Gastos mal calculados y en ascenso
Margen ínfimo incluso en el mejor de los casos


El mayorista os la ha colado pero bien. Yo iría buscando la salida menos dolorosa lo antes posible.

Te lo digo con el mayor de los respetos, por mi trabajo he visto quebrar muchas empresa y siempre me ha resultado super doloroso ver como se esfuma el esfuerzo de la gente.


----------



## cohynetes (8 Mar 2022)

Javi cariño nose tú hiciste las cuentas


----------



## leoper (8 Mar 2022)

tambien le sube a él ir apor las latas en el jaudi



javiwell dijo:


> Pues porque ha bajado la facturación respecto a cuando veíamos esas cajas en 2020.
> 
> Y porque mi mujer tenía tendencia a transmitir más las cajas de 1000 euros que las de 650.



no era esperable
con una empleada que hacía cajas de cabeza y unos papeles de cuentas de la fruteria hechos en papel de estraza, es lo minimo que puede pasar 



Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Noto ya cierto rintintín? Crees que te ha metido en un buen jardín y la economía familiar va a resentirse?



ahí, hurgando



lucky starr dijo:


> Madre mía, he vuelto al inicio para ver la cuenta de P y G....se han cumplido todos los males de los que te habíamos avisado.
> 
> Facturación irreal.
> Sin posibilidad de competencia en compra de fruta y verdura
> ...



se le ha dicho por activa y por pasiva, o despide a la empleada y curra la peruchi, o que vaya preparando parte de su sueldo para tapar agujeros

al final va a hacer buena la frase de : el que folla pagando acaba ahorrando


----------



## OBDC (8 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> tambien le sube a él ir apor las latas en el jaudi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si despedir a la empleada impide a la muhé ir a buscar a la niña al colegio (objetivo de este loco proyecto) es imposible despedirla.
Desde el principio dije que no había nada más barato que pagar a alguien ir a buscar a la niña, pero es no es fashion de cara al AMPA ni de prestigio a la muhé aunque tenga un Audi con chiquicientosmil quilometros heredado del suegro. Trabajar y sudar no es de gente fashion que el marido juega al golf en los campeonatos subvencionados por la cirreduria de seguros donde trabaja.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

Yo soy multi de sisar Vidal y me reafirmo en cada mensaje, estoy GOSTANDO DE LA QUIEBRA COMO UN CERDO


OBDC dijo:


> Pero si despedir a la empleada impide a la muhé ir a buscar a la niña al colegio (objetivo de este loco proyecto) es imposible despedirla.
> Desde el principio dije que no había nada más barato que pagar a alguien ir a buscar a la niña, pero es no es fashion de cara al AMPA ni de prestigio a la muhé aunque tenga un Audi con chiquicientosmil quilometros heredado del suegro. Trabajar y sudar no es de gente fashion que el marido juega al golf en los campeonatos subvencionados por la cirreduria de seguros donde trabaja.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Yo soy multi de sisar Vidal y me reafirmo en cada mensaje, estoy GOSTANDO DE LA QUIEBRA COMO UN CERDO



Si quiebra se termina el hilo......mejor una zozobra permanente con "invents" intermedios para no despedir a la "amiga", que por temas humanitarios antes cierran (reparto de daños se llama)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si quiebra se termina el hilo......mejor una zozobra permanente con "invents" intermedios para no despedir a la "amiga", que por temas humanitarios antes cierran (reparto de daños se llama)
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Las discusiones en casa deben ser brutalerrimas, tirándose papayas a la cabeza


----------



## leoper (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Las discusiones en casa deben ser brutalerrimas, tirándose papayas a la cabeza



y la otra se defiende con pistachos y cerezas gourmet


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

O los polvorones duros del año pasao


leoper dijo:


> y la otra se defiende con pistachos y cerezas gourmet


----------



## OBDC (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> O los polvorones duros del año pasao



Javito esquivando la "balasssera"






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (8 Mar 2022)

Se cierra el hilo por incomparecencia de los acusados.










Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Lombroso (8 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues porque ha bajado la facturación respecto a cuando veíamos esas cajas en 2020.
> 
> Y porque mi mujer tenía tendencia a transmitir más las cajas de 1000 euros que las de 650.



Ya, pero hablamos de casi un 40 % de desfase en un año. Supongo que os ha salido el tiro por la culata.


----------



## leoper (8 Mar 2022)

el resultado del segundo trimestre es catastrofico
El SMi es un sueño inalcalzable
para el tercer trimestre....pintan bastos


----------



## leoper (8 Mar 2022)

el primero se lo he dado por pasable, me refería a este segundo que está por terminar, que los numeros son de pelicula de terror

por eso decía que el tercero.........


----------



## OBDC (8 Mar 2022)

El mayorista esperó a transferir en octubre porque si veían los números antes corría el riesgo que por desistimiento (Ley que ampara por 15 dias hábiles al particular en desistir de lo comprado y lo que hace casi un mes de dias naturales, y en este caso la muhé al firmar seguro que no era todavía "empresaria") se le cayera el negociado....
El mayorista tiene un asesoramiento jurídico y económico per-fec-to.
Javito tiene un departamento jurídico y economico que le asesora que "lo mire a los ojos".
Los actos de fé, para la iglesia. Primer lección del máster que ha pagado por 30k.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (8 Mar 2022)

Reales calculo 45k por paro perdido y despido más traspaso. Probablemente otros 20 más de pérdidas en los próximos 3 años (500 por mes que no llegará a cobrar su SMI y si estuviera en un trabajo por cuenta ajena si los cobraría).
La conclusión es que Javito es un calzonazos que le consiente a la muhé cualquier cosa. Debe ser un gordo seboso que perdió la virginidad con la susodicha a la que embarazó en el primer polvo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (8 Mar 2022)

Javito : pon los cojones encima de la mesa y despide a la empleada 
aun puedes salir de esto sin cavar tu tumba financiera
mañana será tarde

te lo digo por experiencia propia....los meses pasan y los euros se esfuman.......

aun estas a tiempo


----------



## euromelon (8 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Reales calculo 45k por paro perdido y despido más traspaso. Probablemente otros 20 más de pérdidas en los próximos 3 años (500 por mes que no llegará a cobrar su SMI y si estuviera en un trabajo por cuenta ajena si los cobraría).
> La conclusión es que Javito es un calzonazos que le consiente a la muhé cualquier cosa. Debe ser un gordo seboso que perdió la virginidad con la susodicha a la que embarazó en el primer polvo.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Si es que es suya la niña


----------



## OBDC (8 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Si es que es suya la niña



Nunca subestimes la inteligencia ni la capacidad estratégica de una sudamericana: ni de broma sería de otro la hija. Es su herramienta y fábrica de proveeduria, que sin duda elegió por lo panoli del personaje y cartera de los padres, que además seguro es hijo único de madre con "mando desde las tinieblas" en matrimonio profundamente religioso.Todo calculado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (8 Mar 2022)

Me estoy imaginando a Chicote en la frutería,.,,,,,


----------



## Kirinkanka (8 Mar 2022)

Coño ahí lo tienes…

Negocia….




javiwell dijo:


> No se pagan mensualmente, se ahorran para atender un único pago anual de 10 mil euros


----------



## OBDC (8 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> Me estoy imaginando a Chicote en la frutería,.,,,,,



La desahucia

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (9 Mar 2022)

Kirinkanka dijo:


> Coño ahí lo tienes…
> 
> Negocia….



Ya nos han dicho que si vamos apretados para llegar a ese plazo con lo amplían sin problema, no ha hecho falta negociar


----------



## leoper (9 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya nos han dicho que si vamos apretados para llegar a ese plazo con lo amplían sin problema, no ha hecho falta negociar



pan para hoy.....


----------



## Embeleduria (9 Mar 2022)

Cómo se nota que el mayorista es consciente del tolao

Y que la deuda del traspaso sabe que la tenéis firmada y que tarde o temprano la pagaréis

Pero que es mejor sacar sólo margen por lo que os vende, que matar la gallina de los huevos de oro y que en vistas de que los números no salen y que hay que hacer frente a la letra del trapaso, os dé por cerrar el chiringuito, la mujer se declare en bancarrota y no vea más un puto duro vuestro


----------



## Arthas98 (9 Mar 2022)

Recuerdo leer al principio que todo pintaba super bonito y que me hizo gracia un comentario sobre que ésta era la primera frutería sin mermas del mundo. Al volver me encuentro que las cuentas eran una puta mierda y que parece que las mermas son lo de menos, que era todo lo demás lo que estaba mal


----------



## leoper (9 Mar 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Cómo se nota que el mayorista es consciente del tolao
> 
> Y que la deuda del traspaso sabe que la tenéis firmada y que tarde o temprano la pagaréis
> 
> Pero que es mejor sacar sólo margen por lo que os vende, que matar la gallina de los huevos de oro y que en vistas de que los números no salen y que hay que hacer frente a la letra del trapaso, os dé por cerrar el chiringuito, la mujer se declare en bancarrota y no vea más un puto duro vuestro



está claro quien era el listo de la clase.....y quien no


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Mar 2022)

Cómo va? 

He leído unas cuantas páginas y veo mucho derrotismo. Tan malos son los números de este trimestre o qué?


----------



## leoper (9 Mar 2022)

tampoco te pases....no saca dinero, precisamente porque la peruchi se rasca el toto
si trabajara como tendría que hacerlo, los numero no serían de escandalo, pero por lo menos no palmaría pasta

el problema es que se creía que compraban un negocio para invertir e ir a la caja y trincar billetes, y lo que ha comprado es un puesto de trabajo.....y esto ultimo, si se decide a echar a la empleada, remangarse y currar,.....si sigue con la empleada, y si siguen cayendo los numeros de ventas, y se le actualizan las deducciones actuales, lo que hace es pagar por trabajar......y eso si que es duro


----------



## leoper (9 Mar 2022)

dación en pago ?


----------



## El gostoso (9 Mar 2022)

Claro y las cotizaciones e indemnizaciones de despido que lo pague el empresario ajjajaajjajajajajjajajajajajajaj

Ese no toca el local paco de mierda, ni loco


----------



## leoper (9 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Claro y las cotizaciones e indemnizaciones de despido que lo pague el empresario ajjajaajjajajajajjajajajajajajaj
> 
> Ese no toca el local paco de mierda, ni loco



Tranqui que javito lo tiene todo previsto : dijo que ademas del dinero del traspaso, estaba guardando tambien lo que le tocaria de indemnizacion por despido a la nueva mejor amiga de su muhé


----------



## Kirinkanka (9 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya nos han dicho que si vamos apretados para llegar a ese plazo con lo amplían sin problema, no ha hecho falta negociar



Y que tal si negocias el pago basandote en que la informacion proporcionada no era real?
Que puedes perder? Un mayorista? Hay muchos...
Y ya en el peor de los,casos si no le pagas.... que pasa? Te va a quitar la,fruteria? Eso seria un procedimiemto judicial muy largo.... que no imteresa a nadie... (por pasta y por tiempo)
Ahi tienes una salida para ti y tu mujer ... si juegas bien tus cartas podras salvar los muebles...
Saludos


----------



## Kirinkanka (9 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Claro y las cotizaciones e indemnizaciones de despido que lo pague el empresario ajjajaajjajajajajjajajajajajajaj
> 
> Ese no toca el local paco de mierda, ni locs
> 
> ...


----------



## Lombroso (9 Mar 2022)

Aquí hay varios aspectos clave:

Muchos, sobre todo los que sabemos de qué va el tema, opinamos desde el primer momento que ligarse a la distribución de un solo mayorista era un error garrafal. Aun así, podría haber salido más o menos bien, pues al primero que no le interesa que la frutería sea deficitaria es al propio mayorista. Te irá ahogando, pero cuando vea que dejas de patalear, soltará un poco la soga para que sigas respirando y continúes pagándole religiosamente.

En segundo lugar, el hecho de pagar un precio desorbitado por una frutería. Al igual que el anterior, también es interpretable, pues habría que valorar el coste de empezar de cero y llegar a facturar lo que se factura en la actual frutería.

El tercero, la actitud de la pareja; querer ser propietarios de un negocio para mejorar en calidad de vida. Como han sugerido, si los números siguen cayendo, le tocará, como mínimo, hacerle una reducción de jornada a la empleada/compañera y tener que echar la mujer más horas. Si depender del mayorista era un error garrafal, este es de principiante total.

Y por último, y para mí a día de hoy más importante, la supuesta caída de la facturación en casi un 40%. Una cosa es que fuera un 10-15, pero un 40? Y digo supuesta porque estoy seguro de que la mujer hizo las cuentas mal o le enseñaron las de los mejores días. Sin duda, un auténtico misterio por el que el OP ha pasado de puntillas. De facturar 1.000 de media a ser menos de 650. Pese a pagar 30 K por la frutería y tener un único distribuidor, con la facturación prevista se podía tirar adelante. Ahora, me temo que no.

En fin, pintan bastos. Mi consejo es que no sigas haciéndote trampas al solitario y mirando el lado positivo, hay que tomar decisiones antes de que sea demasiado tarde. En esas decisiones está la auténtica capacidad del empresario, pues pesar patatas y decir "gracias, vuelva pronto" lo puede hacer cualquiera. Dichas determinaciones pasarían por, como he dicho, reducirle la jornada a la empleada para básicamente no asumir su despido. Además, hablar con el mayorista y pintarle la situación más negra de la que lo es en realidad. Que se apriete él también o salís perdiendo los dos. Y si hay que subir precios, se suben.

Son solo consejos que, como siempre, despreciarás porque tu actitud ha sido del todo pedante desde que iniciaste el hilo.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (9 Mar 2022)

Próximo comentario: la deriva de la frutería es culpa de Putin


----------



## kikoseis (9 Mar 2022)

Veo que sigue el hilo a tope. Hay una cosa que @javiwell deberías haber hecho, y es tener claro el ciclo de la frutería para tener una idea de la fluctuación entre los meses. 

Ahora te veo bastante perdido, y sin saber que esperar del mes siguiente.

Los principios de año suelen ser fastidiados en todos los negocios, pero sin información histórica vas a andar a verlas venir y con poca capacidad de reacción.
Intenta escrutar a tu mujer y que vaya recordando de mes a mes como estaba yendo antes de la compra. Si la ves un poco perdida, y la empleada creo que llevaba más tiempo, puedes hablar con ella del tema. Al fin y al cabo es su trabajo y le interesa poner de su parte a ver si despega un poco el negocio. Las opiniones en esos momentos siempre son importantes. Mejor que las que puedas sacar aquí escrutando en negativo.
Eso sí, la preguntaría sin tu mujer delante.

Otra vía es que explores el terreno para ver como andaría de disposición para un acuerdo transitorio de bajar a media jornada un tiempo. Ahí te ahorras un dinero e implicas a tu mujer un poco más en el negocio.

Bueno, pues que tengas suerte y en la primavera escampe un poco y se dinamice el negocio.


----------



## leoper (9 Mar 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Y por último, y para mí a día de hoy más importante, la supuesta caída de la facturación en casi un 40%. Una cosa es que fuera un 10-15, pero un 40? Y digo supuesta porque estoy seguro de que la mujer hizo las cuentas mal o le enseñaron las de los mejores días. Sin duda, un auténtico misterio por el que el OP ha pasado de puntillas. De facturar 1.000 de media a ser menos de 650. Pese a pagar 30 K por la frutería y tener un único distribuidor, con la facturación prevista se podía tirar adelante. Ahora, me temo que no.



es que eso es lo peor : la tendencia a la baja
hay que soltar lastre ( empleada ) cuanto antes





kikoseis dijo:


> Veo que sigue el hilo a tope. Hay una cosa que @javiwell deberías haber hecho, y es tener claro el ciclo de la frutería para tener una idea de la fluctuación entre los meses.
> 
> Ahora te veo bastante perdido, y sin saber que esperar del mes siguiente.
> 
> ...



eso no le deberia hacer falta.....su dueño ( porque el mayorista es el putoamo de esta historia) no solo sabe el historico, es que ademas ha tenido y tiene mas

y aun asi van cuesta abajo............


----------



## OBDC (9 Mar 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Aquí hay varios aspectos clave:
> 
> Muchos, sobre todo los que sabemos de qué va el tema, opinamos desde el primer momento que ligarse a la distribución de un solo mayorista era un error garrafal. Aun así, podría haber salido más o menos bien, pues al primero que no le interesa que la frutería sea deficitaria es al propio mayorista. Te irá ahogando, pero cuando vea que dejas de patalear, soltará un poco la soga para que sigas respirando y continúes pagándole religiosamente.
> 
> ...



Una foto perfecta.
Lo de pedante es por su infantilismo. Se cree que ser empresario es algo que se "compra" y que da "prestigio" y ahí es su mayor fallo.
Ser "empresario" se gana con mucho esfuerzo y el "prestigio" es justamente por ese esfuerzo y hacer números a las 7 de la mañana para no perder tiempo en tareas administrativas en horario de "contactos y venta" y terminar a las 9 de la noche ajustando las tareas del día siguiente.
Ser "empresario" para ir a buscar a la niña al colegio es la mayor idiotez que he escuchado en los últimos tiempos, aunque casi la equipara lo de "cerrar tratos mirándose a los ojos". Esa parte no la entendió bien cuando se la dijo el mayorista, lo que realmente le dijo el mayorista a la muhé es: "cerrar tratos mirándote el ojal"

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 Mar 2022)

Llevaba tiempo sin entrar al hilo. Joder, parece que el guano ya ha llegado.

-Recuerdo que al principio TODO PINTABA MARAVILLOSO, e incluso el OP hacía oídos sordos a aquellos que le decían todo lo que ha ocurrido. 

-Una vez entré y el OP puso algo así como "3.000 pavos este mes", y creo que OBDC le dijo algo como "por fin un mes que te cuadran las cuentas"

-Entré en enero, si no recuerdo mal, y el OP decía que era un mes flojo. 

-Y ahora parece que la derroición es máxima. 

Bueno, por fin un hilo en burbuja donde se ha cumplido paso por paso lo que los foreros alertaban.


----------



## cohynetes (10 Mar 2022)

Javi otra noche sin dormir pensando cómo vas a a pagar todo?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Mar 2022)

Es que la frutería le ha costado a javito 

30k

Más lo que ha dejado de cobrar la mujer de despido y desempleo 

Más el sueldo de la dependienta


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Mar 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Javi otra noche sin dormir pensando cómo vas a a pagar todo?



Si lo peor es que tanto a javito, como a la peruchi, les importa la frutería una mierda 

Con poder llevar y recoger a la niña del cole ya están contentos


----------



## cohynetes (10 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es que la frutería le ha costado a javito
> 
> 30k
> 
> ...



Más el despido de la empleada 
El trimestre 

Que otro siga


----------



## OBDC (10 Mar 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Más el despido de la empleada
> El trimestre
> 
> Que otro siga



No se como estará el tema del despido pero no creo que baje de 3k si lleva un par de años trabajando, lo que lleva prorrateado anualmente a números rojos los próximos 12 meses. Es el problema de las quiebras, cuando por no asumir a tiempo la situación se empatana más las cuentas en una huida al futuro esperando que vengan "mejores momentos". El problema es que una frutería poco puede hacer porque el techo de facturación lo tiene la zona: lo que se factura no crecerá y si puede decrecer por competencia ocasional que se instale (un Paqui u otro mayorista viendo que son fáciles de cargar por su debilidad de negociacion) o tenderos que desesperados agreguen producto competitivo.
Una tienda de barrio para sobrevivir su única oportunidad es optimizar compras y gastos fijos.
En este caso optimizar compras es imposible (exclusiva leonina) y gastos fijos solo cargarse la empleada, cosa que ya los pone en números rojos en todo un ejercicio.....
En septiembre veremos una persiana cerrada en "La frutería de la alegria"


Pero estarán muy contentos porque la muhé podrá ir a buscar la niña al colegio, y además podrá limpiar la casa y cocinar, lo que hace ahora Javito. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (10 Mar 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Más el despido de la empleada
> El trimestre
> 
> Que otro siga



iba a decir lo de la subida de la cuota de autonoma, pero no creo que lleguen


----------



## Larsil (10 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No se como estará el tema del despido pero no creo que baje de 3k si lleva un par de años trabajando, lo que lleva prorrateado anualmente a números rojos los próximos 12 meses. Es el problema de las quiebras, cuando por no asumir a tiempo la situación se empatana más las cuentas en una huida al futuro esperando que vengan "mejores momentos". El problema es que una frutería poco puede hacer porque el techo de facturación lo tiene la zona: lo que se factura no crecerá y si puede decrecer por competencia ocasional que se instale (un Paqui u otro mayorista viendo que son fáciles de cargar por su debilidad de negociacion) o tenderos que desesperados agreguen producto competitivo.
> Una tienda de barrio para sobrevivir su única oportunidad es optimizar compras y gastos fijos.
> En este caso optimizar compras es imposible (exclusiva leonina) y gastos fijos solo cargarse la empleada, cosa que ya los pone en números rojos en todo un ejercicio.....
> En septiembre veremos una persiana cerrada en "La frutería de la alegria"
> ...



El despido cómo el contratar no debe tener coste algunu, ni haber sueldo mínimu, así creas más empleo, hay más solvencia y salen más empleos de la nada.


----------



## cohynetes (10 Mar 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> El despido cómo el contratar no debe tener coste algunu, ni haber sueldo mínimu, así creas más empleo, hay más solvencia y salen más empleos de la nada.



Y quien paga la fiesta?


----------



## Cicciolino (10 Mar 2022)

Pon el OnlyFans de tu mvjersita la frvtera henpresariona, @javiwell, plis, que tengo que echar un pis.


----------



## Suburban2 (10 Mar 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Pon el OnlyFans de tu mvjersita la frvtera henpresariona, @javiwell, plis, que tengo que echar un pis.



Como si no se lo hubieran dicho veces ya, de todas las maneras, tiene que doblar beneficios YA YA YA, con lo que le entra no le da para tener 1 empleada. Que sirvan en topless, que hagan rifas o que se anuncien low-cost, pero asi como estan a duras penas es viable.


----------



## cohynetes (10 Mar 2022)

Yo soy bastante morboso,podría comprar fotos de sus pies o lencería usada


----------



## leoper (10 Mar 2022)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Como si no se lo hubieran dicho veces ya, de todas las maneras, tiene que doblar beneficios YA YA YA, con lo que le entra no le da para tener 1 empleada. *Que sirvan en topless, que hagan rifas o que se anuncien low-cost, pero asi como estan a duras penas es viable.*



les "regalaron" un servicio de fruta a domicilio.......


----------



## javiwell (10 Mar 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> El despido cómo el contratar no debe tener coste algunu, ni haber sueldo mínimu, así creas más empleo, hay más solvencia y salen más empleos de la nada.



Lo ideal es que el despido fuera un libre acuerdo entre las partes que se firma en el momento de hacer el contrato.

Al final el mercado derivaría en una variedad de contratos laborales tipo dependiendo del puesto que se tratara, esos estándares de formarían a través de la competencia entre empresas para llevarse a la mano de obra. Porque claro, en un marco libre los empresarios tendrían que competir para contratarte sin que tuvieras que mendigar un derecho a alguien que te contrata.


----------



## leoper (10 Mar 2022)

javito.....una pregunta tonta
si despides a la empleada, ademas del dinero que te ahorras en sueldo y cotizacion, tambien baja el importe de los modulos ?


----------



## adal86 (10 Mar 2022)

Qué pasada, 278 páginas ya!! Se ve que los suicidios económicos/vitales tienen mucha repercusión...

Me gustaría saber si la mujer de nuestro querido conforero aún es algo parecido a una persona...
¿ya se ha peleado con la empleada por algún macho o todavía no?

Las fruterías esas de barrio han dejado más secuelas psicológicas que la guerra de Vietnam...

Aquí en el pueblo un amigo montó por todo lo alto una frutería charcutería; todo nuevo... neveras, estanterías, cámara, todo. ¿Resultado? Hablé con él hará cosa de un mes (3 meses después de abierto el negocio) por fuera del negocio, era la una de la tarde y había hecho de caja 40 euros... Por supuesto me dijo que estaba pensando chapar. Y ahora, para colmo, le cortaron la calle por obras...Estoy casi seguro de que hay días que no vende ni un euro, por increíble que parezca.

La gente no sabe dónde se mete. A muchos les está bien empleado. Lo ven todo fácil.

España no es país para un negocio serio, España es país para especulación y trapicheos. Un negocio aquí es catástrofe al 99%, la duda es la magnitud de la catástrofe.


----------



## FranMen (10 Mar 2022)

Hola, está notando los problemas de desabastecimiento, incremento de precios y merma de la calidad que se están produciendo en muchos sectores y cómo influye en sus clientes? Gracias


----------



## OBDC (10 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> les "regalaron" un servicio de fruta a domicilio.......



La puerilidad de Javito no tiene limites

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El gostoso (11 Mar 2022)

#rescuejavito


----------



## OBDC (11 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> #rescuejavito



Si si si, porque se viene un viogen rápido como un misil hipersónico...


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (11 Mar 2022)

¿Qué rondará por la cabeza del suegro inversor? Tantos interrogantes...


----------



## Kirinkanka (11 Mar 2022)

#salvemoslafruteriadejavito


----------



## Kirinkanka (11 Mar 2022)

#todossomosjavito


----------



## El gostoso (11 Mar 2022)

#prayforperuchi


----------



## Síntesis (11 Mar 2022)

Llegado a este punto de popularidad, me plantearía seriamente vender fruta por Internet a toda España y diría la dirección, yo iría y compraría fruta a cambio de que me cuenten algún chisme del barrio.


----------



## Rovusthiano (11 Mar 2022)

Lo llevo diciendo desde el minuto 1 que se abrió este hilo: si el mayorista langosto te financia la compra lo suyo es montar una SL y si te ha engañado con el precio del traspaso y no dan los números se quiebra y que se joda el mayorista por engañarte. Que reclame al maestro armero. Es tu forma de protegerte cuando el mayorista tiene todos los datos sobre el negocio y tú no los tienes. Además tendrías margen para negociar con él si le dices que puedes quebrar como te siga apretando.

Pero ej que... de autónomo se paga menos IRPF... ej que... nos hemos mirado a los ojos...

Ahora ya no tiene arreglo. La mujera del OP no va a volver a poder tener nada a su nombre durante muchos años.


----------



## El gostoso (11 Mar 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Lo llevo diciendo desde el minuto 1 que se abrió este hilo: si el mayorista langosto te financia la compra lo suyo es montar una SL y si te ha engañado con el precio del traspaso y no dan los números se quiebra y que se joda el mayorista por engañarte. Que reclame al maestro armero. Es tu forma de protegerte cuando el mayorista tiene todos los datos sobre el negocio y tú no los tienes. Además tendrías margen para negociar con él si le dices que puedes quebrar como te siga apretando.
> 
> Pero ej que... de autónomo se paga menos IRPF... ej que... nos hemos mirado a los ojos...
> 
> Ahora ya no tiene arreglo. La mujera del OP no va a volver a poder tener nada a su nombre durante muchos años.



El gilipollas hablando de módulos, que hay que ser lo más tonto de este país para usar ese sistema.


----------



## OBDC (11 Mar 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Lo llevo diciendo desde el minuto 1 que se abrió este hilo: si el mayorista langosto te financia la compra lo suyo es montar una SL y si te ha engañado con el precio del traspaso y no dan los números se quiebra y que se joda el mayorista por engañarte. Que reclame al maestro armero. Es tu forma de protegerte cuando el mayorista tiene todos los datos sobre el negocio y tú no los tienes. Además tendrías margen para negociar con él si le dices que puedes quebrar como te siga apretando.
> 
> Pero ej que... de autónomo se paga menos IRPF... ej que... nos hemos mirado a los ojos...
> 
> Ahora ya no tiene arreglo. La mujera del OP no va a volver a poder tener nada a su nombre durante muchos años.



Hombre, tener como tal la mujer tendrá sin duda. Una buena pensión compensatoria + pensión alimenticia más casa que paga Javito no es un mal plan de jubilación.
Como el AUDI sigue estando a nombre del padre de Javito no se lo puede trincar, es lo único que se salva.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (11 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> El gilipollas hablando de módulos, que hay que ser lo más tonto de este país para usar ese sistema.




si la fruteria la llevara alguien trabajador y con dos dedos de frente, la llevaría el solo , y las cuentas le darian
y con los modulos pagaría algo irrisorio de impuestos y con papeleo facil y sencillo


----------



## El gostoso (11 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> si la fruteria la llevara alguien trabajador y con dos dedos de frente, la llevaría el solo , y las cuentas le darian
> y con los modulos pagaría algo irrisorio de impuestos y con papeleo facil y sencillo



Y como autónomo se come la deuda ilimitada.


----------



## javiwell (11 Mar 2022)

Precios de la energía




Peajes y cargos




Precio de la potencia


----------



## javiwell (11 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> el primero se lo he dado por pasable, me refería a este segundo que está por terminar, que los numeros son de pelicula de terror
> 
> por eso decía que el tercero.........



1ºT 2022 flojo, queda mucho marzo por delante pero el trimestre será flojo en ventas

Tanto como de película de terror no


----------



## cohynetes (11 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 1ºT 2022 flojo, queda mucho marzo por delante pero el trimestre será flojo en ventas
> 
> Tanto como de película de terror no



pues a comer polvorones jajajaja


----------



## javiwell (11 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cómo va?
> 
> He leído unas cuantas páginas y veo mucho derrotismo. Tan malos son los números de este trimestre o qué?




Que va, tienes en el primer post la tabla. Caen ventas en enero y febrero como es normal, no se pierde dinero pero tampoco se gana mucho esos dos meses


----------



## javiwell (11 Mar 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Veo que sigue el hilo a tope. Hay una cosa que @javiwell deberías haber hecho, y es tener claro el ciclo de la frutería para tener una idea de la fluctuación entre los meses.
> 
> Ahora te veo bastante perdido, y sin saber que esperar del mes siguiente.
> 
> ...



Iremos aprendiendo


cohynetes dijo:


> pues a comer polvorones jajajaja



Se vendió todo el polvorón en diciembre


----------



## javiwell (11 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Hola, está notando los problemas de desabastecimiento, incremento de precios y merma de la calidad que se están produciendo en muchos sectores y cómo influye en sus clientes? Gracias



De momento ningún problema de abastecimiento o de precios, no descartamos problemas a corto plazo.


----------



## cohynetes (11 Mar 2022)

Ojito que las ultimas cajas llevan minimo 8% de inflación,dicho por el estado.


----------



## javiwell (12 Mar 2022)

De momento se que en marzo los días son más largos y eso me permitirá jugar al golf por las tardes.


----------



## javiwell (12 Mar 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Ojito que las ultimas cajas llevan minimo 8% de inflación,dicho por el estado.



Miraré precios de albaranes a ver si es correcto lo que "dijistes"


----------



## DigitalMarketer (12 Mar 2022)

Que cabron el mayorista, como os la ha liado


----------



## Kirinkanka (12 Mar 2022)

Javito, te planteas hacerle un “sinpa” al mayorista?


----------



## javiwell (12 Mar 2022)

Bueno claro, ganar dinero es una cosa que tú sí que sabes en qué consiste y las latinas no, tienes toda la razon


----------



## leoper (12 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> De momento se que en marzo los días son más largos y eso me permitirá jugar al golf por las tardes.



Aprovecha : como no detengas la sangría, en unos meses el titular de la accion del club de golf será el mayorista


----------



## javiwell (12 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> Aprovecha : como no detengas la sangría, en unos meses el titular de la accion del club de golf será el mayorista



Jamás, mis derechos de socio están a salvo de cualquier deuda de mi muhe

Además me han subido la nómina este año


----------



## Chulita (12 Mar 2022)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Como si no se lo hubieran dicho veces ya, de todas las maneras, tiene que doblar beneficios YA YA YA, con lo que le entra no le da para tener 1 empleada. Que sirvan en topless, que hagan rifas o que se anuncien low-cost, pero asi como estan a duras penas es viable.



Uy, qué me gusta a mí tu nueva pose en esa foto....


----------



## javiwell (12 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> javito.....una pregunta tonta
> si despides a la empleada, ademas del dinero que te ahorras en sueldo y cotizacion, tambien baja el importe de los modulos ?



si, pero muy poco


----------



## leoper (12 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Además me han subido la nómina este año



con la inflación que se nos viene, más vale que sea mucho



javiwell dijo:


> si, pero muy poco



muchos pocos......


----------



## javiwell (12 Mar 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Yo soy bastante morboso,podría comprar fotos de sus pies o lencería usada









__





Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/lookaside/crawler/media/?media_id=2588067814571405






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## javiwell (12 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> con la inflación que se nos viene, más vale que sea mucho
> 
> 
> 
> muchos pocos......



200 al mes de subidita, han sido generosos este año, al final me quedo más o menos igual que antes por culpa de la inflación, pero no la sufro.

De hecho la subida yo creo que ha sido pensando en la inflación, me lo han pagado por sorpresa

No descarto que el presidente del grupo haya leído este hilo y haya pensado... Me cae bien este tío, vamos a subirle.


----------



## OBDC (12 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 200 al mes de subidita, han sido generosos este año, al final me quedo más o menos igual que antes por culpa de la inflación, pero no la sufro.
> 
> De hecho la subida yo creo que ha sido pensando en la inflación, me lo han pagado por sorpresa
> 
> No descarto que el presidente del grupo haya leído este hilo y haya pensado... Me cae bien este tío, vamos a subirle.



No es porque le caigas bien, es que no quiere que te distraigas rescatando la frutería.
200 pavos me gasto yo en una comida...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Como el AUDI sigue estando a nombre del padre de Javito no se lo puede trincar, es lo único que se salva.



Así podrán seguir llevando la niña al cole.


----------



## OBDC (12 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Así podrán seguir llevando la niña al cole.



En breve tendrán que hacerle un agujero en el suelo y moverlo con tracción "humana" como los Picapiedras. Un AUDI con esos años tendrá etiqueta chunga y no lo dejarán circular contaminando cerca de Los colegios.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> En breve tendrán que hacerle un agujero en el suelo y moverlo con tracción "humana" como los Picapiedras. Un AUDI con esos años tendrá etiqueta chunga y no lo dejarán circular contaminando cerca de Los colegios.


----------



## cohynetes (12 Mar 2022)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...xa8BegQICRAF&usg=AOvVaw1ERL256yi7Aep_4KokvhL6[/URL]


----------



## OBDC (12 Mar 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...xa8BegQICRAF&usg=AOvVaw1ERL256yi7Aep_4KokvhL6[/URL]



Te quedo mal pegado el enlace...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (12 Mar 2022)

Pues todavía hay gente que le da ánimos y le dice que "bien"....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (12 Mar 2022)

El buenismo hace que seamos malos de cojones. En poco tiempo veremos como médicos no cortan una pierna gangrenada por buenismo, aunque se muera el paciente......pero será la gangrena la que lo mata y el médico será "bueno" por no generarle el trauma de ser un lisiado....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (12 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues todavía hay gente que le da ánimos y le dice que "bien"....



si tan "bien" lo ven, que le compren el traspaso.......

ah no, que el negocio es una ruina.........


----------



## OBDC (12 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> si tan "bien" lo ven, que le compren el traspaso.......
> 
> ah no, que el negocio es una ruina.........



Hay cada gilipolla.....alguno pasa de vez en cuando contando que todo está mal y bla bla bla......buscando justificar las circunstancias tratando de comunicar que la culpa no es del necio, es de las circunstancias.....
No hay un sistema más Darwiniano que el mundo de los negocios.....y leer aquí que las cosas se solucionan "mirándose a los ojos" y emprender un negocio por ir a buscar la niña al colegio, es de lo más surrealista que he visto, y eso que he visto demasiado incluso en la calle....
Sigo sin creerme que este hilo sea real, es demasiado pueril.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (13 Mar 2022)

Cómo le va?


----------



## OBDC (13 Mar 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Cómo le va?



Le queda solo una inversión para hacer: la soga.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## cohynetes (13 Mar 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Cómo le va?



Ahora vende lencería usada en wallapop,le dieron una cartera de clientes a domicilio


----------



## Barbaira (13 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Hola. Acabo de hacer una foto con el móvil a tu mensaje, se lo pasé a un amigo y le pedí opinión. Mi amigo ha tenido 3 supermercados; el último lo traspasó hace 2 años por 40.000 euros. Lo que te voy a decir ahora es la opinión de alguien que sabe muy bien de lo que habla, eso te lo aseguro.
> 
> Mi amigo dice que él no lo compraría, es más, dice que es muy mal negocio. Dice que el dato de que vende 1000 euros al día y tiene un empleado es suficiente, que no necesita ningún otro dato para saber que es mal negocio.
> 
> ...





lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Con mas de 30 años de negocios a cuestas, y de nacer en familia de comerciantes, dos cosas:
> 
> -cuando he leído “ poco margen y mucho volumen” se me han erizado los pelos debido a los reflejos de Pavlov.No aPto para gente que no le asuste el curro, vas a saber lo que es trabajar, no ser un empleado
> 
> ...




Me encantan vuestros mensajes, os adelantasteis a todo. Por eso en la vida hay que esperar lo mejor y prepararse para lo peor.


Por otro lado me flipa la complejidad de un aparentemente simple negocio de vender fruta, pensando sobre el tema creo que es mas complejo que una carniceria o pescaderia por el hecho de la naturaleza perecedera del producto y que no, no se puede congelar o transformar en otros productos que se mantengan mas tiempo (salazones etc), aqui la fruta se merma y a tomar por culo. Luego esta el tema de que en meses frios te puedes ahorrar parte de la energia para conservar el producto y en los de calor te toca joderte y que las frutas duerman en el frigo y eso te introduce una fuente de incertidumbre adicional por clima.

Cuando hay tanta incertidumbre siempre hay que elegir tus opciones para ser lo mas flexible posible, es decir lo contrario a estar atado al proveedor langosto.

Por ultimo gracias op por ser tan transparente, estas aportando datos muy valiosos pese a irte mal y eso te honra, te aseguro que muchos habrian cerrado el tema hace mucho. Tienes por delante decisiones muy duras, y las consecuencias seran peores cuanto mas lo retrases. Suerte.


----------



## Guanotopía (13 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 200 al mes de subidita, han sido generosos este año, al final me quedo más o menos igual que antes por culpa de la inflación, pero no la sufro.
> 
> De hecho la subida yo creo que ha sido pensando en la inflación, me lo han pagado por sorpresa
> 
> No descarto que el presidente del grupo haya leído este hilo y haya pensado... Me cae bien este tío, vamos a subirle.



200€ netos al mes son 3000€ brutos al año, la inflación es del 6%, tu sueldo entonces andará por los 50K, te sale mejor cerrar y que se encargue de la niña.


----------



## javiwell (13 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> 200€ netos al mes son 3000€ brutos al año, la inflación es del 6%, tu sueldo entonces andará por los 50K, te sale mejor cerrar y que se encargue de la niña.



No llega a 50k, no me han subido exactamente la inflacion


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Mar 2022)

Barbaira dijo:


> Por ultimo gracias op por ser tan transparente, estas aportando datos muy valiosos pese a irte mal y eso te honra, te aseguro que muchos habrian cerrado el tema hace mucho. Tienes por delante decisiones muy duras, y las consecuencias seran peores cuanto mas lo retrases. Suerte.



Se huele un divorcio.


----------



## OBDC (13 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> 200€ netos al mes son 3000€ brutos al año, la inflación es del 6%, tu sueldo entonces andará por los 50K, te sale mejor cerrar y que se encargue de la niña.



Pues si le hubieran pagado despido y no hubiera perdido el paro le hubieran hasta pagado por encargarse de la niña.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kirinkanka (13 Mar 2022)

Yo sigo sin entender porque el mayorista iba a deshacerse de algo rentable… javito?


----------



## javiwell (13 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Hola, está notando los problemas de desabastecimiento, incremento de precios y merma de la calidad que se están produciendo en muchos sectores y cómo influye en sus clientes? Gracias




Ahí va un seguimiento de algunos precios nuestros de albarán, son precios de mercancía en la puerta de la tienda. Alguno precios no corresponden a la fecha exacta pero sí aproximada.

He elegido esos porque hay algo internacional y algo local y son cosas muy compradas


----------



## javiwell (13 Mar 2022)

También tenemos naranja zumo a 0,56 céntimos. 

He elegido cosas extra, la mejor naranja, el plátano extra de canarias.

Tomate hay muchísimas variedades, no sé el tomate concreto que tú compras. Tomate grande puede venir del mar de plástico o puede ser de un pueblo local y tiene precios y saberes distintos.

Hay tomates que se venden con el descriptivo grande y son la mitad de grandes que otros tomates grandes. Los hay carnosos y dulces y los hay pellejudos y desabridos

Vendemos tomate pequeño, mediano, grande, pera, rama, cherry y tomate negro.


----------



## OBDC (13 Mar 2022)

Habrá divorcio, la muhé le compensará la deuda vendiendo la frutería y su pasivo al marido. Javito continuará únicamente con la empleada que se tira el mayorista y conduciendo el AUDI para llevar a la niña al colegio mientras la muhé se vuelve al Perú cansada del retrasado de su marido que le vendió que era un potentado y que su padre era el mejor gestor de toda España.
Fin del episodio mirando Javito la botella de salfuman pensando si sería una muerte rápida e indolora o larga y dolorosa.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Rovusthiano (13 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Hombre, tener como tal la mujer tendrá sin duda. Una buena pensión compensatoria + pensión alimenticia más casa que paga Javito no es un mal plan de jubilación.
> Como el AUDI sigue estando a nombre del padre de Javito no se lo puede trincar, es lo único que se salva.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



La pensión se la embargarán para pagarle al mayorista langosto.


----------



## OBDC (13 Mar 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> La pensión se la embargarán para pagarle al mayorista langosto.



A partir de 965 € (menos es inembargable) para arriba, que si está en Perú es un pastizal y que vaya el mayorista a pedir enjuiciamiento civil desde España a Perú....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## cohynetes (13 Mar 2022)

Javi cómo va el domingo


----------



## javiwell (13 Mar 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Javi cómo va el domingo



Muy bien, hemos ido a comer por ahí con unos amigos

Y tú qué tal compatriota?


----------



## javiwell (13 Mar 2022)

Kirinkanka dijo:


> Yo sigo sin entender porque el mayorista iba a deshacerse de algo rentable… javito?



Para él era menos rentable con dos empleadas que para nosotros con una empleada.

Además, centraron muchos esfuerzos en expandirse abriendo tiendas y el día a día les fue consumiendo las energías por lo mucho que abarcaban entre 3 hermanos. Quierian básicamente reducir su carga de trabajo y sus beneficios.

Lo más rentable ahora para ellos es el puesto mayorista por la cantidad de clientes que están teniendo y se quieren centrar en esa parte, dedicar al máximo su tiempo en eso y olvidarse de tiendecitas con empleados, horarios, contrataciones despidos, suplencias, alquileres mantenimientos, precios, gestión suministros... Tempus fugit


----------



## fayser (13 Mar 2022)

No me puedo tragar 283 página del hilo.

¿Alguien puede resumir si ya se ha ido la frutería a la mierda? ¿O han conseguido ganar más que el paki o el moro de la esquina?


----------



## javiwell (13 Mar 2022)

fayser dijo:


> No me puedo tragar 283 página del hilo.
> 
> ¿Alguien puede resumir si ya se ha ido la frutería a la mierda? ¿O han conseguido ganar más que el paki o el moro de la esquina?



Primer post, tabla con los números


----------



## fayser (13 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Primer post, tabla con los números



¿Esa tabla quiere decir que en 2021 te has sacado 1.500 € limpios al mes con la frutería?


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Mar 2022)

fayser dijo:


> ¿Esa tabla quiere decir que en 2021 te has sacado 1.500 € limpios al mes con la frutería?



Y con jamón york...


----------



## javiwell (13 Mar 2022)

fayser dijo:


> ¿Esa tabla quiere decir que en 2021 te has sacado 1.500 € limpios al mes con la frutería?




2.330 al mes si el traspaso ya estuviera pagado

1.500 al mes ya que estamos pagando en 3 años 30 mil euros en concepto de traspaso.

Nos quedan 2 años y medio para terminar de pagar el traspaso


----------



## leoper (13 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Para él era menos rentable con dos empleadas que para nosotros con una empleada.
> 
> Además, centraron muchos esfuerzos en expandirse abriendo tiendas y el día a día les fue consumiendo las energías por lo mucho que abarcaban entre 3 hermanos.* Quierian básicamente reducir su carga de trabajo y sus beneficios.*
> 
> Lo más rentable ahora para ellos es el puesto mayorista por la cantidad de clientes que están teniendo y se quieren centrar en esa parte, dedicar al máximo su tiempo en eso y olvidarse de tiendecitas con empleados, horarios, contrataciones despidos, suplencias, alquileres mantenimientos, precios, gestión suministros... Tempus fugit



y sus perdidas querrás decir


----------



## leoper (13 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 2.330 al mes si el traspaso ya estuviera pagado
> 
> 1.500 al mes ya que estamos pagando en 3 años 30 mil euros en concepto de traspaso.
> 
> *Nos quedan 2 años y medio para terminar de pagar el traspaso*



a dia de hoy crees que llegará ese día ?


----------



## OBDC (13 Mar 2022)

Que alguien al que no tenga en ignorados le pregunte la pregunta que determinará lo necio que es: "comprarías de vuelta el traspaso?".
Ahí se termina el hilo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## cohynetes (13 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 2.330 al mes si el traspaso ya estuviera pagado
> 
> 1.500 al mes ya que estamos pagando en 3 años 30 mil euros en concepto de traspaso.
> 
> Nos quedan 2 años y medio para terminar de pagar el traspaso



Comprarías de nuevo el traspaso?


----------



## javiwell (14 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> a dia de hoy crees que llegará ese día ?



Claro


----------



## javiwell (14 Mar 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Comprarías de nuevo el traspaso?



De cabeza


----------



## OBDC (14 Mar 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Mar 2022)

Está la cosa jodida, Javito cobra menos de lo que pensábamos, las cuentas apenas salen si contamos con mantener a la peruana y a la niña. ¿Le costeará el padre el golf? Él sigue optimista, no obstante, tiene a la mujer entretenida pesando bananas y así al menos no le funde la Amex en el Zara. 

PD: no te planteas que con las cajas que hacen tu mujer y la amiga están mano sobre mano todo el día? tienes horchata en las venas, macho, o disimulas dpm


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Mar 2022)

+1, estamos locos? Yo compro todo en el carrefour por falta de tiempo y veo que la peruchi debería ir con el audi al mercadona a coger la fruta, porque vaya panorama. Lo debéis de tener todo carísimo, como os abra un paki delante no duráis dos telediarios. El aguacate a 20€!!!!!!!!!! Mis muertos


----------



## OBDC (14 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> De cabeza



Dame algo de eso que te tomas

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## fayser (14 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 2.330 al mes si el traspaso ya estuviera pagado
> 
> 1.500 al mes ya que estamos pagando en 3 años 30 mil euros en concepto de traspaso.
> 
> Nos quedan 2 años y medio para terminar de pagar el traspaso



Vale, entonces pongamos que en un futuro te llevas unos 2.400 € limpios al mes, por doce son 28.800 € al año.

Luego tendrás que revisar cuánto estás cotizando para la jubilación, porque ahora imagino que pagarás el mínimo de autónomos.

Y doy por hecho que trabaja allí sólo tu mujer, que no tienes tú también que echar horas.

No me parece un negocio muy brillante la verdad, pero al menos parece que le dará para vivir dignamente.


----------



## javiwell (14 Mar 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Vale, entonces pongamos que en un futuro te llevas unos 2.400 € limpios al mes, por doce son 28.800 € al año.
> 
> Luego tendrás que revisar cuánto estás cotizando para la jubilación, porque ahora imagino que pagarás el mínimo de autónomos.
> 
> ...



Tiene un futuro un poco mejor que antes, sin grandes pretensiones


----------



## leoper (14 Mar 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Vale, entonces pongamos que en un futuro te llevas unos 2.400 € limpios al mes, por doce son 28.800 € al año.
> 
> Luego tendrás que revisar cuánto estás cotizando para la jubilación, porque ahora imagino que pagarás el mínimo de autónomos.
> 
> ...



no solo paga el minimo, es que de momento y para que las cuentas le salgan, está pagando la cuota bonificada
en 6 meses le subirá, y cuando haga dos años, la pagará entera......

eso sin contar con subidas de alquiler, luz, los meses que toque seguro, extintores, desratización, etc


----------



## leoper (14 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tiene un futuro un poco mejor que antes, sin grandes pretensiones



yo tambien quiero de lo que toma este hombre.....
es increible.....una cosa es ver el vaso medio lleno ( que para mi es medio vacio ), pero javito es que lo ve rebosante !


----------



## javiwell (14 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> yo tambien quiero de lo que toma este hombre.....
> es increible.....una cosa es ver el vaso medio lleno ( que para mi es medio vacio ), pero javito es que lo ve rebosante !



Jalea real y positivismo, sino no vas a emprender nada


----------



## leoper (14 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Jalea real y positivismo, sino no vas a emprender nada



despierta : Aun estas a tiempo de darte cuenta

La tecnica del avestruz no te soluciona el problema

yo he estado 20 años de asalariado y aparte he tenido 3 aventuras empresariales en mi vida

una me fue muy bien durante 6 años, no me dedicaba a ella en exclusiva, porque tenia otros tdos rabajos por cuenta ajena, aun así me sacaba un sueldo extra de 1000-1200 euros mensuales

otra me fue como el culo, y palme casi 30.000 euros, si, si, 30.000

y ahora en la que estoy, que ve viento en popa


por eso te lo digo por experiencia propia y porque me duele de verdad ver a la gente darse luego los baños de realidad que se llevan cuando se quitan la venda de los ojos

Se listo y paralo a tiempo : mañana ya es tarde


----------



## javiwell (15 Mar 2022)

De momento no hay ningún problema de desabastecimiento en nuestro caso particular.

Me da que esto está afectando a las grandes cadenas de distribución. Nuestra distribución es básicamente local sobretodo a base de autónomos furgoneteros y camiones ligeros. El mercado central de frutas está abastecido y del mercado a nuestra frutería es nuestro proveedor el que transporta, principal desinteresado en ninguna huelga


----------



## javiwell (15 Mar 2022)

Hombre llegado un caso grave de desabastecimiento, se liquidan existencias de frescos y se cierra hasta que vuelva a haber abastecimiento


----------



## javiwell (15 Mar 2022)

Pues si tengo competidores desabastecidos y yo estoy abastecido a ver por qué cojones iba a cerrar.

Esa decisión es siempre y cuando llegue la hora de abrir y no haya camión o venga casi vacío, mientras no nos pase a nosotros la tienda sigue abierta


----------



## javiwell (15 Mar 2022)

Te refieres a huelga general en que cierre todo?


----------



## javiwell (15 Mar 2022)

El precio de una manzana incorpora unos costes y un margen.

Entre los costes que lleva incorporados una manzana podemos destacar:

Salarios de agricultores distribuidores y comerciantes

Amortización de bienes de equipo como tractores, camiones o carretillas elevadoras

Pesticidas, abonos, riego

Energía para la refrigeración en cámara

Alquiler de locales para su custodia

El diesel o la gasolina es una pequeña parte en el precio de la manzana, pero muy muy pequeña. No puede ni de lejos comerse la mitad del margen porque estaríamos hablando de un 15 por cien del precio.

Pensemos en un camión que transporta 4 toneladas de frutas y verduras, digamos 6.000 euros de mercancía en 6 tiendas, esa mañana recorre 50 km y consume... Me lo invento, 8 litros de diesel, es decir 16 euros. Bien pues en cada euro de mercancia hay 0,2 céntimos de coste de transporte finalista al punto de venta. Vamos a multiplicar por 5 pensando en el consumo de diésel de tractores y otros portes en la distribución de la cadena, estaríamos hablando de que una manzana tiene 1 céntimo de gasoil en su precio final con el gasoil a 2 euros el litro. Eso es 1/30 del margen aprox 15 veces menos de lo que estás tú imaginando.


----------



## OBDC (15 Mar 2022)

Javito me hace recordar un auditor que había en una empresa que tenía relación hace años. Era un crack prorrateado números y calculando costes, pero incapaz de sacar a la empresa de números rojos ya que era todo a tiro hecho; no sabía anticipar ni proyectar los históricos al futuro y corregir desviaciones al inicio ni cuando ya eran divergencias del master-plan grandes como un agujero negro.
Vamos, un bla-bla-blaeador que cuando lo pillaron le dieron una patada en el culo que hoy estará auditado los satélites de Starlink pero en órbita.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Mar 2022)

Me vas a comparar al superproveedor de javi, el excelso mirador de ojos, con mercamadrid????


----------



## OBDC (16 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Me vas a comparar al superproveedor de javi, el excelso mirador de ojos, con mercamadrid????



El mayorista:






Javito:






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## cohynetes (16 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El mayorista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La pocahontas cuando le quedan 200 euros limpios al mes y sin paro


----------



## OBDC (16 Mar 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> La pocahontas cuando le quedan 200 euros limpios al mes y sin paro





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (16 Mar 2022)

A que no saben en que universidad Javito da clases en un Master de "Alta gestión con la mirada"?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Focus in (16 Mar 2022)

a tu mujer le daba a probar mi pepino, si es buena frutera sabra apreciar el genero


----------



## OBDC (16 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> a tu mujer le daba a probar mi pepino, si es buena frutera sabra apreciar el genero



Esto es un hilo serio. No se oferta mercancía sin precio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Embeleduria (16 Mar 2022)

The gaze MBA

*La forma de aprender ha cambiado*
Hace cuatro años partimos de la base de que ya no era necesario invertir muchísimo tiempo y dinero en formación de calidad y cambiamos las reglas con *nuestro método disruptivo.*
Hoy se ha convertido en una realidad y *más de 70.000 personas por todo el mundo* están formándose, actualizándose, creciendo profesionalmente, lanzando empresas, haciendo crecer las suyas.

El master que se estudia mientras miras a los ojos a tu mayorista


----------



## leoper (16 Mar 2022)

me pongo en modo javito :

mejor para nosotros, sube el precio y asi sube nuestro beneficio ( como el gobierno con la gasolina y la luz, valla )porque mantenemos el margen

ademas, como el precio es mas caro, aun nos supone mas ahorro el llevarnos cosas de la fruteria a casa

win win de manual


----------



## fyahball (16 Mar 2022)

mira lo de la frutería tiene un pase, cargadas financieras hemos tenido todos

pero me ha parecido leer que la mujer es peruana y para mejorarlo tienen una cría

en qué cojones estabas pensando? tener hijos con una apocalipto

eres mi hijo y para mi estas muerto


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (16 Mar 2022)

No es por faltar, pero si el padre está orgulloso del pack peruana es que algo tiene javito que no nos dice


----------



## cohynetes (16 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> No es por faltar, pero si el padre está orgulloso del pack peruana es que algo tiene javito que no nos dice



una discapacidad del 65?


----------



## javiwell (16 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> +1, estamos locos? Yo compro todo en el carrefour por falta de tiempo y veo que la peruchi debería ir con el audi al mercadona a coger la fruta, porque vaya panorama. Lo debéis de tener todo carísimo, como os abra un paki delante no duráis dos telediarios. El aguacate a 20€!!!!!!!!!! Mis muertos



A 20 euros la caja de aguacates


----------



## javiwell (16 Mar 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> mira lo de la frutería tiene un pase, cargadas financieras hemos tenido todos
> 
> pero me ha parecido leer que la mujer es peruana y para mejorarlo tienen una cría
> 
> ...



Bueno afortunadamente no soy tu hijo


----------



## javiwell (16 Mar 2022)

Nos llega a nuestros oídos que en el mercado la mercancía entra al 70 por cien más o menos.

No hemos tenido problema en nuestro pedido así que nada que aconseje cerrar hoy, ya veremos los próximos días cómo va la cosa


----------



## javiwell (16 Mar 2022)

También nos ha dicho el mayorista que si hubiera escasez, priorizarán las tiendas antes que otros clientes que tienen.

En el pedido de ayer trajeron un poco más en previsión y aún tienen mercancía en el almacén del mercado.

A este sábado llegamos sin ningún problema de escasez, veremos la semana que viene


----------



## javiwell (16 Mar 2022)

Ya te has picado por lo del gasoil y no tienes más saldo que llamarme lerdo


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (16 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> También nos ha dicho el mayorista que si hubiera escasez, priorizarán las tiendas antes que otros clientes que tienen.
> 
> En el pedido de ayer trajeron un poco más en previsión y aún tienen mercancía en el almacén del mercado.
> 
> A este sábado llegamos sin ningún problema de escasez, veremos la semana que viene



Pero alma de cántaro, cómo te va a priorizar a ti que estás ATADO frente a clientes que pueden IRSE a la competencia???


----------



## cohynetes (16 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Pero alma de cántaro, cómo te va a priorizar a ti que estás ATADO frente a clientes que pueden IRSE a la competencia???



se lo dijo a los ojos


----------



## javiwell (16 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Pero alma de cántaro, cómo te va a priorizar a ti que estás ATADO frente a clientes que pueden IRSE a la competencia???



Porque le debo dinero merluzo!


----------



## javiwell (16 Mar 2022)

Es verdad, el resto de proveedores del mundo no tienen huelgas de transporte


----------



## Scire (17 Mar 2022)

Porque le debe dinero dice...

El dinero se lo debes vendas o no vendas fruta. Si no lo paga la frutería, lo pagas tú.

Como ya han dicho, al proveedor le interesa que los que no están atados no se vayan a la competencia.

Desde el punto de vista del proveedor, pierde más si tiendas no exclusivas se pasan a la competencia.


----------



## javiwell (17 Mar 2022)

Bueno pues un día más de huelga, la frutería tiene stock para llegar hasta el sábado sin problemas.

Ninguna incidencia en el pedido.

No descartamos problemas la próxima semana.


----------



## leoper (17 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno pues un día más de huelga,* la frutería tiene stock para llegar hasta el sábado sin problemas.*



malo sería que no tuvieras.........con tener 1000 euros en stock es suficiente


----------



## asiqué (17 Mar 2022)

Merluzo!!
Joder no habia leido eso mas que en 



Que bien me lo pasaba con ellos!
Jrande Ibañez


----------



## javiwell (17 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Merluzo!!
> Joder no habia leido eso mas que en
> Ver archivo adjunto 987676
> 
> ...



Merluzo: Dícese de quién escucha una palabra en inglés y la repite como un merluzo.


----------



## OBDC (17 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Merluzo: Dícese de quién escucha una palabra en inglés y la repite como un merluzo.



No, merluzo diícese del que paga 30k por un trabajo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Rovusthiano (18 Mar 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Vale, entonces pongamos que en un futuro te llevas unos 2.400 € limpios al mes, por doce son 28.800 € al año.
> 
> *Luego tendrás que revisar cuánto estás cotizando para la jubilación, porque ahora imagino que pagarás el mínimo de autónomos.*
> 
> ...




Jubilación dice... La Seguridad social son los padres.


----------



## javiwell (18 Mar 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Jubilación dice... La Seguridad social son los padres.



Precisamente interesa cotizar el minimo en esa mierda de sistema de reparto que es la seguridad social, y ahorrar de forma privada vía inmueble, acciones, fondos, planes, seguros.

Además las cotizaciones mínimas son más rentables que las máximas ya que gozan de la presunción de pobreza y suponen mayor masa electoral.

El asalariado de los 40 mil brutos, imagina una pensión similar a lo que hoy cobra un pensionista de clase media alta como si detrás hubiera algún tipo de garantía más allá de una promesa electoral a un plazo en el que quien promete estará muerto.


----------



## OBDC (18 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Precisamente interesa cotizar el minimo en esa mierda de sistema de reparto que es la seguridad social, y ahorrar de forma privada vía inmueble, acciones, fondos, planes, seguros.
> 
> Además las cotizaciones mínimas son más rentables que las máximas ya que gozan de la presunción de pobreza y suponen mayor masa electoral.
> 
> El asalariado de los 40 mil brutos, imagina una pensión similar a lo que hoy cobra un pensionista de clase media alta como si detrás hubiera algún tipo de garantía más allá de una promesa electoral a un plazo en el que quien promete estará muerto.



Ke disheee?
Estas dejando a tu mujer en la puta indigencia cuando sea abuela

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (18 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ke disheee?
> Estas dejando a tu mujer en la puta indigencia cuando sea abuela



en la indigencia se van a quedar los dos en breve


----------



## OBDC (18 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> en la indigencia se van a quedar los dos en breve



Van a paso redoblado al son de los tambores de guerra.....
Otra víctima de la disputa China/OTAN

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El gostoso (18 Mar 2022)

Ahora huelga de transporte, joder Javito, no ganas para disgustos


----------



## El gostoso (18 Mar 2022)

Se miraron a los ojos ....


----------



## El gostoso (18 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Porque le debo dinero merluzo!



No, ya le has dado el dinero, ajjajjajjajajajaj

Lo mejor va a ser como vas a tener que mandar al erte o al paro a la empleada.


Soy fan del mayorista


----------



## OBDC (18 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> No, ya le has dado el dinero, ajjajjajjajajajaj
> 
> Lo mejor va a ser como vas a tener que mandar al erte o al paro a la empleada.
> 
> ...



El mayorista si leyera el hilo se descojona a mandíbula rota.
Un crack, es el autentico protagonista oculto de este gran hilo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Rovusthiano (19 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ke disheee?
> Estas dejando a tu mujer en la puta indigencia cuando sea abuela
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



El que se quede en la indigencia o no es independiente de lo que "cotice" al timo piramidal de las paguitas para los langostos.


----------



## Embeleduria (19 Mar 2022)

Javito, cuando la mujer le de la patada y se tenga que hacer cargo él de la frutería


----------



## OBDC (19 Mar 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> El que se quede en la indigencia o no es independiente de lo que "cotice" al timo piramidal de las paguitas para los langostos.



Es cierto, pero si no apuesta por el timo no tendrá participación en el mismo, si apuesta puede que si o que no.
Es una apuesta y piramidal, como bien dices.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## olalai (19 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La frutería ya cuenta con un mostrador de esos refrigerado con cristal para que vea el cliente típico de las charcuterías solo de ahora mismo dentro se pone membrillo, queso, lacón y latas de refresco y cerveza. Tiene como un metro y medio de ancho solo. Sería quitar unas latas y organizar hueco para 3 piezas de charcutería al corte.
> 
> La máquina de corte tendría que ir un poco justa tras el mostrador pero cabe sin invadir el espacio del cliente para nada.
> 
> La parte de local donde merodea el cliente solo como 40 metros cuadrados, pero luego hay una trastienda de otros 50 metros cuadrados donde hay un baño, la cámara y bastante espacio con una mesa una silla, cajas apiladas y cosas a esconder.



En mi localidad un vendedor típico de barrio va a tope con el reparto a domicilio, es una opción a contemplar de cara al cliente futuro (ahora joven). Lo jodido es competir con Mercadona y tal, no sé cómo lo ha conseguido pero debe ir de culo, seguro


----------



## javiwell (21 Mar 2022)

Lunes, nos llega todo lo que hemos pedido salvo tomates que nos dicen que no hay en el mercado, así que de momento muy bien


----------



## OBDC (21 Mar 2022)

Aquí hay tomate

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Embeleduria (21 Mar 2022)

Es que los tomates los he comprado todos yo

Que he encontrado un mercado dónde me los compran bien


----------



## javiwell (21 Mar 2022)

La primera mitad de marzo tenía una media de 630 euros de caja diaria

Y esta tarde ya nos llegaron los tomates, tenemos de todo, hasta leche.


----------



## Embeleduria (21 Mar 2022)

Se inventará unos márgenes mágicos como los febrero y vendiendo 12K tendrá 5K de beneficio


----------



## adal86 (21 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La primera mitad de marzo tenía una media de 630 euros de caja diaria



Hombre, pues si ganas 630 al día está muy bien, aunque mejor sería si ganaras 200 o 300, así cerrabas antes y no se alargaba la agonía...

No, fuera bromas; pase lo que pase, está bien: ganarás en experiencia. 

Se te ve un buen tipo. Que vengas aquí y digas como va tu negocio, vaya este como vaya, dice de ti que eres una buena persona.


----------



## javiwell (21 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Hombre, pues si ganas 630 al día está muy bien, aunque mejor sería si ganaras 200 o 300, así cerrabas antes y no se alargaba la agonía...
> 
> No, fuera bromas; pase lo que pase, está bien: ganarás en experiencia.
> 
> Se te ve un buen tipo. Que vengas aquí y digas como va tu negocio, vaya este como vaya, dice de ti que eres una buena persona.



Gracias, pero 630 son ingresos diarios no ganancias, sino ya estábamos forraos


----------



## javiwell (21 Mar 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Se inventará unos márgenes mágicos como los febrero y vendiendo 12K tendrá 5K de beneficio



No hay ninguna magia, en esa cuenta falta una fila expresando la variación de existencias para que el margen fuera estable.

La realidad es que el margen es estable pero esa cuenta está a lo bruto por devengos y sin periodificaciones.


----------



## adal86 (21 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Gracias, pero 630 son ingresos diarios no ganancias, sino ya estábamos forraos



Sí, te entendí, me expresé mal. 630 de caja diaria. Si no tienes muchos gastos fijos y tienes un márgen de un 25-30% no está mal.


----------



## javiwell (21 Mar 2022)

Hoy 970 euros de caja, Dios te ha escuchado


----------



## adal86 (21 Mar 2022)

Ya, bueno, eso sí, pero a veces no poner dinero de tu bolsillo es un gran logro... Aquí en mi barrio hay algunos que matarían a sus hijos por vender 600 al día.

Yo siempre digo que de este tipo de negocios lo mejor que puedes sacar es experiencia y aprendizaje para el futuro.


----------



## OBDC (21 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Ya, bueno, eso sí, pero a veces no poner dinero de tu bolsillo es un gran logro... Aquí en mi barrio hay algunos que matarían a sus hijos por vender 600 al día.
> 
> Yo siempre digo que de este tipo de negocios lo mejor que puedes sacar es experiencia y aprendizaje para el futuro.



La mejor experiencia es aprender de la experiencia de otros.
Si tienes que aprender a los golpes imagínate aprender a conducir. Es que en los negocios todos se creen más listos que los demás, si fuera como aprender a conducir con autoescuelas muchos golpes se ahorrarían.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## adal86 (21 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> La mejor experiencia es aprender de la experiencia de otros.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Qué va. Estás más equivocado... Los palos ajenos no le duelen a nadie... Y los palos dolorosos son los que enseñan.

Si este hombre tiene mentalidad emprendedora y es algo avispado, con ese negocio va a aprender lo que no está escrito.


----------



## OBDC (21 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Qué va. Estás más equivocado... Los palos ajenos no le duelen a nadie... Y los palos dolorosos son los que enseñan.
> 
> Si este hombre tiene mentalidad emprendedora y es algo avispado, con ese negocio va a aprender lo que no está escrito.



Pues justamente a eso me refiero. Lo inteligente es aprender sin recibir ostias, pero en este caso las necesita, por soberbio, prepotente y niñato. Creyó que conducir se aprende leyendo los manuales de normativa, pero le faltaron las clases prácticas y se tiro a la calle sin saber ni donde está el embrague. Pues sí que va a aprender, y también va a aprender que la próxima mejor con un profesor con mucha practica.
Aunque le faltan horas de vuelo todavía, el otro día dijo que compraría de vuelta el traspaso "sin pensarlo" (cosa que ya hizo una vez, me refiero a sin pensarlo)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## adal86 (22 Mar 2022)

El dinero no lo es todo. Es más, el dinero es el mayor de los problemas si no tienes experiencia y sabes dominar tus emociones. ¿Que no me crees? Mira la estadística que dice que el 95% de los que ganan la lotería, sea esta del monto que sea, están en la ruina antes de los 5 años. Tú si eres tonto si prefieres 1000 millones antes que experiencia, pero tonto del culo además. Seguro que hasta juegas a la lotería...


----------



## bloody_sunday (22 Mar 2022)

En Mariupol se traspasa una frutería tambien, clientela no te va a faltar.. Y los pepinos tampoco...


----------



## adal86 (22 Mar 2022)

Yo no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Hay tíos que se han ido a la mierda con fortunas mucho mayores que 1000 millones. Y fortunas de 100 millones tiradas por la borda hay como poco unas cientos, por no decir unas miles.

En mi opinión, lo importante es el saber, la experiencia, el conocimiento, las tablas, el haberte estallado, el haber perdido dinerales, el haber tenido noches sin dormir, el haber pasado ansiedades y depresiones, y después de todo eso y en base a todo ese mogollón de experiencia acumulada, el hacerte millonario, aunque sea millonario de un millón raspado. Mejor un millón así, vivido y luchado, que mil caídos del cielo. Porque el que gana un millón de esa manera, es muy probable que lo conserve e incluso que lo disfrute, pero el que le caen mil, cien, diez millones o incluso mil euros del cielo, lo más probable es que los tire por la borda y ni siquiera los disfrute plenamente.


----------



## OBDC (22 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Hay tíos que se han ido a la mierda con fortunas mucho mayores que 1000 millones. Y fortunas de 100 millones tiradas por la borda hay como poco unas cientos, por no decir unas miles.
> 
> En mi opinión, lo importante es el saber, la experiencia, el conocimiento, las tablas, el haberte estallado, el haber perdido dinerales, el haber tenido noches sin dormir, el haber pasado ansiedades y depresiones, y después de todo eso y en base a todo ese mogollón de experiencia acumulada, el hacerte millonario, aunque sea millonario de un millón raspado. Mejor un millón así, vivido y luchado, que mil caídos del cielo. Porque el que gana un millón de esa manera, es muy probable que lo conserve e incluso que lo disfrute, pero el que le caen mil, cien, diez millones o incluso mil euros del cielo, lo más probable es que los tire por la borda y ni siquiera los disfrute plenamente.



Sabes que?
Tienes dos problemas gordos como "empresario". 
1) Estás tan pagado de ti mismo que te crees que nadie te puede enseñar nada, y ese es el paso que todavía te falta aprender: aprender de la experiencia ajena. Es lo que se llama "tener un mentor".
2) Te falta la ostia definitiva que te quite la soberbia que compartes con Javito, pero por distintos motivos. El la tiene por ser un repelente niño Vicente, y tu por haber aprendido a exprimir a 4 mandados. En el mundo de los negocios, la humildad es la que permite aprender de terceros, y te evita muchas ostias innecesarias. En mi caso, llegar a ese aprendizaje, me costó algunas ostias pero seguro que ni la mitad de las que te lleva costando a tí, y las que te van a costar. Se aprende más de observar a otros, que de "tratar de dinero". Todo esto demuestra que tu ego te domina todavía, y no tu a él. Te importa más tener éxito y demostrarlo a la galeria, que ganar dinero. Típico nuevo rico.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (22 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> No me has entendido bien o yo no me he explicado bien o no me he tomado el tiempo suficiente para explicarlo.
> 
> Vamos a ver, primero que nada hay que partir de la base de que cada persona es un mundo, con todo lo que eso significa. Alomejor lo que a ti te viene bien a mí me viene mal, o al contrario. Porque cada uno tiene una psicología muy diferente y por tanto unas necesidades y un modo recomendable de actuar muy diferente.
> 
> ...



Si hubieras contratado a un buen asesor y no te hubieras creído "listo" no hubieras pasado por ese problema con los pisos.
El problema es que te tienes muy mal "dimensionado" porque no sabes ni lo que no sabes. 
Te dejo un proverbio árabe más viejo que andar a pie. Un buen ejercicio es tratar de encajarse uno mismo en una de las 4 variables, luego pedirle a un adulador que te diga cual de las opciones es la tuya, y luego a un enemigo.
Te conocerás más tu mismo, y además conocerás mejor a los demás.







Las tres personas te mentirán, incluyendo tu mismo.
Un amigo (real) te dirá la verdad.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (22 Mar 2022)

Yo le di un par de tortazos, pero tu le diste un par de golpes de conejo en la nuca...
Otro pánfilo creyéndose crack...con Javito nos alcanza, además es la mascota oficial del hilo, no vamos a permitir que otro lo adelante.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (22 Mar 2022)

Me suena más a hijo de@FeministoDeIzquierdas (no es él seguro) por lo de las inversiones que maneja y lo "superado" que esta....
Menuda cloaca de egos es este sumidero infecto (me incluyo) 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## adal86 (22 Mar 2022)

"hacerte una hipoteca y expoliar a algún desgraciado no es hacer negocios sino ser colaboracionista de los nazis." ¿Eso qué mierdas es, tío? ¿En serio eres economista? Hasta ahí más o menos te había tomado en serio, pero con eso ya quedaste retratado como un paleto y un ignorante.

Lo demás, pss... Es que no merece la pena ni que te conteste. 

Sobre tus buenos deseos... Pss, déjalo... Si eres un mierdas y un gilipollas, qué más da.


----------



## OBDC (22 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> "hacerte una hipoteca y expoliar a algún desgraciado no es hacer negocios sino ser colaboracionista de los nazis." ¿Eso qué mierdas es, tío? ¿En serio eres economista? Hasta ahí más o menos te había tomado en serio, pero con eso ya quedaste retratado como un paleto y un ignorante.
> 
> Lo demás, pss... Es que no merece la pena ni que te conteste.
> 
> Sobre tus buenos deseos... Pss, déjalo... Si eres un mierdas y un gilipollas, qué más da.



No es "economista", aprender a leer antes de rebuznar, luego ya rebuznas lo que quieras.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## adal86 (22 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si hubieras contratado a un buen asesor y no te hubieras creído "listo" no hubieras pasado por ese problema con los pisos.
> El problema es que te tienes muy mal "dimensionado" porque no sabes ni lo que no sabes.
> Te dejo un proverbio árabe más viejo que andar a pie. Un buen ejercicio es tratar de encajarse uno mismo en una de las 4 variables, luego pedirle a un adulador que te diga cual de las opciones es la tuya, y luego a un enemigo.
> Te conocerás más tu mismo, y además conocerás mejor a los demás.
> ...



No me pillas. No se trata de que me crea listo, eso no es, es otra cosa. Puedes ser increíblemente listo y tener defectos muy tontos para los negocios, y al contrario, ser muy tonto y tener grandes cualidades para ganar dinero. Yo conozco un tipo que no sabe leer y gana un montón de dinero comprando y vendiendo pisos.

Y sobre el proverbio... Te aseguro que estoy muy lejos de ser un necio que no sabe que lo es. Igualmente gracias por la recomendación.


----------



## OBDC (22 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> No me pillas. No se trata de que me crea listo, eso no es, es otra cosa. Puedes ser increíblemente listo y tener defectos muy tontos para los negocios, y al contrario, ser muy tonto y tener grandes cualidades para ganar dinero. Yo conozco un tipo que no sabe leer y gana un montón de dinero comprando y vendiendo pisos.
> 
> Y sobre el proverbio... Te aseguro que estoy muy lejos de ser un necio que no sabe que lo es. Igualmente gracias por la recomendación.



Si que te pillo, el que no me pillas eres tú.
Pero no te preocupes, seguro que algún día sí lo harás.
Por lo pronto, como consejo, nunca te creas lo que opines de tí mismo, eres de todos los que te pueden mentir, el que te miente mejor..... 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## adal86 (22 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No es "economista", aprender a leer antes de rebuznar, luego ya rebuznas lo que quieras.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



No le presto mucha atención al nick que se ponga un tipo que no me importa en un foro, no es cuestión de saber leer o no.


----------



## OBDC (22 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> No le presto mucha atención al nick que se ponga un tipo que no me importa en un foro, no es cuestión de saber leer o no.



Pues te hace confundir conceptos....lo hace a propósito, has caído en su trampa.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## adal86 (22 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues te hace confundir conceptos....lo hace a propósito, has caído en su trampa.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Ese tipo de confusiones me las puedo permitir...


----------



## OBDC (22 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Ese tipo de confusiones me las puedo permitir...



Lo supongo...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (22 Mar 2022)

javiwell, con la frutería no se como te irá, pero estos dos señores de arriba han encontrado el amor...
PS, marcharos a un hotel, este hilo es de pepinos, melones y polvorones


----------



## OBDC (22 Mar 2022)

Calvojoseantonio dijo:


> javiwell, con la frutería no se como te irá, pero estos dos señores de arriba han encontrado el amor...
> PS, marcharos a un hotel, este hilo es de pepinos, melones y polvorones



Señoras dirás, cerdo machista

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (23 Mar 2022)

Javitooooo
Se acerca fin de mes y de trimestre...
sigues viendo el vaso rebosante ?


----------



## Lombroso (23 Mar 2022)

Al final, cada uno tiene una escala de valores diferente, influida en gran parte por su experiencia en la vida. Conozco el caso de quien prefiere hacer todas las horas extras disponibles en una cadena de montaje de coches, para poder tener un Mercedes y alardear de ello en redes sociales. Otros que podrían ganar casi el doble de lo que ganan y optan por tener más tiempo libre para poder dedicarlo a otras cosas. Incluso quien gana más de 5.000 euros mensuales y va vestido como un pordiosero y conduciendo una carraca.

El caso que no se me olvidará nunca es el de un ejecutivo del sector hotelero, cercano a mi familia. Trabajando como un negro toda la vida para jubilarse con una cuenta bancaria de muchos ceros. A los dos meses de jubilarse, literal, le diagnostican un tumor cerebral que se lo lleva por delante en pocas semanas. A un familiar le dijo antes de morir que se arrepentía de no haber tenido tiempo para su familia, que a ver de qué le servía todo el dinero que había acumulado. Pero claro, para gustos, colores.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Sobre tus buenos deseos... Pss, déjalo... Si eres un mierdas y un gilipollas, qué más da.



Mira tu avatar, pedazo de ...


----------



## adal86 (23 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Mira tu avatar, pedazo de ...



15.000 mensajes y 7.000 de reputación... Eso dice mucho más de tí que mi avatar de mí.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (23 Mar 2022)

¿Dejaríais que vuestra mujer se compre la frutería donde trabaja?







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> 15.000 mensajes y 7.000 de reputación... Eso dice mucho más de tí que mi avatar de mí.


----------



## OBDC (23 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> 15.000 mensajes y 7.000 de reputación... Eso dice mucho más de tí que mi avatar de mí.



Lo que demuestra que dice verdades y no estupideces para que lo palmeen.
Todos mis respetos a los que postean sin buscar la droga de las endorfinas de los zanks.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## adal86 (23 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo que demuestra que dice verdades y no estupideces para que lo palmeen.
> Todos mis respetos a los que postean sin buscar la droga de las endorfinas de los zanks.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Pues yo los respetos se los muestro a gente que dice cosas imaginativas e interesantes que aportan y a la vez llaman la atención de los demás, no a frikis que se pasan la vida en un hilo haciendo escarnio de un pobre diablo que se equivocó con un negocio.


----------



## OBDC (23 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Pues yo los respetos se los muestro a gente que dice cosas imaginativas e interesantes que aportan y a la vez llaman la atención de los demás, no a frikis que se pasan la vida en un hilo haciendo escarnio de un pobre diablo que se equivocó con un negocio.



Post típico de un "attention whore". Ya tuviste tu like con tu chute de endorfinas. Si no se inhiben otros por no exponerse, conseguirás más.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Embeleduria (23 Mar 2022)

Me caen mil millones y no me da tiempo a arruinarme por más gilipollas que sea con el dinero


----------



## OBDC (23 Mar 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Me caen mil millones y no me da tiempo a arruinarme por más gilipollas que sea con el dinero



Si te caen 1000 millones no te preocupes de nada, yo me encargo de todo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## adal86 (24 Mar 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Me caen mil millones y no me da tiempo a arruinarme por más gilipollas que sea con el dinero



Yo no estaría tan seguro de eso. Hay muchas villas, aviones privados y megayates que comprar...

Y no serías el primero que pasa de mil a cero.


----------



## adal86 (24 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Post típico de un "attention whore". Ya tuviste tu like con tu chute de endorfinas. Si no se inhiben otros por no exponerse, conseguirás más.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Aquí nadie se va a inhibir, que a la gente se la suda bastante las opiniones y los juicios de valor de unos niños rata que pululan en un hilo de desventuras empresariales.

Por cierto, estás al toque con las respuestas. Entre negocio millonario y negocio millonario siempre se pueden sacar unos minutejos para venir a enseñar a los legos.


----------



## OBDC (24 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Aquí nadie se va a inhibir, que a la gente se la suda bastante las opiniones y los juicios de valor de unos niños rata que pululan en un hilo de desventuras empresariales.
> 
> Por cierto, estás al toque con las respuestas. Entre negocio millonario y negocio millonario siempre se pueden sacar unos minutejos para venir a enseñar a los legos.



Ahora sí me has pillado!

Con respecto a las opiniones, aquí todos hacen un papel. Papel que la mayoría de las veces son lo que les gustaría ser y que nunca podrán ser.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## antoniussss (24 Mar 2022)

No sabía de la existencia de este hilo y por curiosidad entro y veo a una decena de floreros riéndose de un supuesto "hemprendedó" por lo que factura o gana tras 4 meses de empezar el negocio....


xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


Es buenísimo eso, oye, que desde el mes 1 ya debería tener beneficios de 5.000 € y un porsche y si no eres mu tonto. No sé a que esperan esos mismos foreros a montar sus negocios.


----------



## OBDC (24 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> No sabía de la existencia de este hilo y por curiosidad entro y veo a una decena de floreros riéndose de un supuesto "hemprendedó" por lo que factura o gana tras 4 meses de empezar el negocio....
> 
> 
> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> ...



Bienvenido, nos faltaba carnaza fresca

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## antoniussss (24 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Bienvenido, nos faltaba carnaza fresca
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Fijo, porque para tener trolls tocacojones que no han pegado un palo al agua en su puta vida y no saben que durante el primer año de un negocio se va a pérdidas con tal de ofrecer calidad y afianzar clientes y enterarse de como va la vaina.........

Luego el negocio irá bien, irá mal o irá regulinchi, pero tratar de sacarse varios sueldos mejores que de trabajador normal ya desde que se abre es de palillero de mierda que se va a la mierda.


----------



## antoniussss (24 Mar 2022)

Entendéis tanto de negocios como OBCD 2 años con el mercado de las materias primas, en especial, el oro, de que todo es ruina y cada semana todos van a perder sus ahorros en oro y que el oro no sirve para nada, como si fuera un shiba inu de esos cryptomierda.


----------



## OBDC (24 Mar 2022)

Este no sabe que compró un traspaso en 30k de un negocio funcionando que facturaba 1000 € al día y ahora está en 650 €. 
Prepara el algarrobo y llena el comedero que tenemos burro rebuznando para rato.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (24 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Entendéis tanto de negocios como OBCD 2 años con el mercado de las materias primas, en especial, el oro, de que todo es ruina y cada semana todos van a perder sus ahorros en oro y que el oro no sirve para nada, como si fuera un shiba inu de esos cryptomierda.



 ya te extrañaba. Hueles mis feromonas y no resistes venir a buscarme pillín .
Lo de que doy por culo es en sentido figurado, por si no te diste cuenta.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (24 Mar 2022)

Se le extraña, entró con muchas ganas pero no puede más mantener el tipo, o tiene que empezar a mentir y su religión no se lo permite, si Dios quiere 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (24 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Es buenísimo eso, oye, que desde el mes 1 ya debería tener beneficios de 5.000 € y un porsche y si no eres mu tonto. No sé a que esperan esos mismos foreros a montar sus negocios.



pagando un trapaso y renunciando a su despido , pues si, que menos


----------



## leoper (24 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> no saben que durante el primer año de un negocio se va a pérdidas con tal de ofrecer calidad y afianzar clientes y enterarse de como va la vaina.........
> 
> Luego el negocio irá bien, irá mal o irá regulinchi, pero tratar de sacarse varios sueldos mejores que de trabajador normal ya desde que se abre es de palillero de mierda que se va a la mierda.



lo que es de empresario de mierda es : pedir dinero al suegro, pagar un traspaso de 30K, firmar exclusividad con el mayorista, conservar a la empleada y su antiguedad, renunciar a tu despido...y todo eso para llevar a tu peque al cole mientras vas con el audi a por latas y todo eso mientras ademas, no te preocupas de un descenso flagrante de facturación y tal y como se ve, sin capacidad alguna de reacción

para todo lo demás, master card


----------



## javiwell (24 Mar 2022)

Daré cifras, ya sabéis que siempre lo hago un poco más tarde del cierre del mes.


----------



## javiwell (24 Mar 2022)

Tranquilo Mc Flanagan todo va marchando, en la última semana mejoro la facturación, ya veremos la última de mes se sigue así.

No sé cuánto dinero hay en la cuenta pero un Potosí


----------



## javiwell (24 Mar 2022)

También si enero y febrero son los peores meses del año, hay que pensar en que es normal que suba la facturación los próximos meses por el efecto estacional de un negocio de frutas y verduras.

Para muchos empieza la operación bikini y aumenta el consumo de gazpacho, ensaladas, macedonias, verduras salteadas y piezas de fruta respecto al invierno.

Además empezará pronto la temporada de...

Ciruela
Sandía
Melón
Melocotón
Fresa
Cereza
Frambuesa
Paraguaya

...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Mar 2022)

A ver, si los grandes están jugando la carta del desabastecimiento (no sé con qué fin)

Y javito aún con alguna carencia mantiene el tipo y las estanterías llenas

Es normal, que venda más (debería saber jugar con el precio si la competencia no tiene género o no quiere sacarlo a la venta)

Pero, en cuanto la pantomima esta de las estanterías vacías, las botellas de aceite con precinto y las restricciones de compra acabe, veremos si ha fidelizado a los rebotados del súper


----------



## javiwell (24 Mar 2022)

En verano más fruta de hueso y de pepita en invierno más tubérculo, hortaliza

El es ragout frente a la ensalada

Los callos frente a la vichyssoise

El cocido madrileño frente al gazpacho

Las natillas frente al melón con jamón

La pizza calentita frente a cenar una sandia


----------



## Embeleduria (24 Mar 2022)

Cómprate una frutería porque


----------



## Embeleduria (24 Mar 2022)

Gracias a la frutería


----------



## Embeleduria (24 Mar 2022)

Muchos se ríen de Javito

Pero Javito sabe que


----------



## leoper (24 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> También si enero y febrero son los peores meses del año, *hay que pensar en que es normal que suba la facturación los próximos* meses por el efecto estacional de un negocio de frutas y verduras.



eso te lo ha dicho el mayorista ?, 
que estos meses se forra ?

porque sigue pareciendome increible pagar 30k por un traspaso sin tener ni siquiera las cuentas ( porque dijiste que no las tenias verdad ?
que los calculos los hicisteis con las cuentas a ojo de tu mujer........que por cierto, andan con una desviacion cercana al 35%

y si las tienes........por favor, subelas


----------



## OBDC (24 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> eso te lo ha dicho el mayorista ?,
> que estos meses se forra ?
> 
> porque sigue pareciendome increible pagar 30k por un traspaso sin tener ni siquiera las cuentas ( porque dijiste que no las tenias verdad ?
> ...



Que no las tiene, se miraron a los ojos y lo supo.
La "himbersion" se resume en pagar 30k por perder el paro, perder la indemnización por despido, endeudarse en 30k, asumir los pasivos de otro empleado y "rascar" un SMI como "beneficio", sin considerar la firma de una exclusiva inecesaria y todo por llevar a la niña al colegio, esto versus la "himbersion" de pagar una canguro que lo haga.
En España faltan emprendedores y sobran tarados

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (25 Mar 2022)

Y dijo que compraría de vuelta el traspaso con los ojos cerrados (igual que la primera vez; tampoco los tenía abiertos y sigue sin abrirlos). Necesita darse el revolcón en el fango para darse cuenta, mientras ya tiene en el fango al padre y a la muhé 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (25 Mar 2022)

Hostia la he cagado pero tengo que convertir el fracaso en una oportunidad. 

Desde el búnker puedo poner la bola de nuevo en juego y dejarla a menos de 5 metros para tener opciones hacer un solo putt, ya veremos un Verdi en el siguiente hoyo, vamos!


----------



## OBDC (25 Mar 2022)

Como le cuesta hablar de verdad a Javito, lo cubre todo con datos y así se siente seguro.
Pero bueno, la muhe trabaja de frutera y el se codea con ricaxhones alcanzándose el palo en el golf.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (25 Mar 2022)

Es un gran paso para la humanidad


----------



## leoper (25 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hostia la he cagado pero tengo que convertir el fracaso en una oportunidad.
> 
> Desde el búnker puedo poner la bola de nuevo en juego y dejarla a menos de 5 metros para tener opciones hacer un solo putt, ya veremos un Verdi en el siguiente hoyo, vamos!



Lo tienes facil _ despide a la empleada y que curre tu muhé
con eso se te hace el hoyo mas grande

si no lo haces, lo que te van a hacer grande, es el agujero ( que es otro diferente )


----------



## leoper (25 Mar 2022)

lo peor es que lo ha dicho de coña


----------



## leoper (25 Mar 2022)

si llevas los ojos vendados, aunque asome.......


----------



## OBDC (25 Mar 2022)

Heyyyy! Y quién lleva la niña al colegio?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (25 Mar 2022)

Heyyyy! Y quién lleva la niña al colegio?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (25 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Heyyyy! Y quién lleva la niña al colegio?



habrá que esperar entonces a las vacaciones de verano....


----------



## OBDC (25 Mar 2022)

Es que no entendéis nada. Es un problema de óptica. El objetivo no era montar un negocio rentable. El objetivo era poder llevar a la niña al colegio., así que tiene razón Javito. Es un triunfo.
El análisis es si hubiera habido o no una mejor solución para llevar a la niña al colegio que endeudarse en 30k y asumir el pasivo de la empleada, perder el paro y el finiquito y cobrar un SMI de forma irregular.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (25 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es que no entendéis nada. Es un problema de óptica. El objetivo no era montar un negocio rentable. El objetivo era poder llevar a la niña al colegio., así que tiene razón Javito. Es un triunfo.
> El análisis es si hubiera habido o no una mejor solución para llevar a la niña al colegio que endeudarse en 30k y asumir el pasivo de la empleada, perder el paro y el finiquito y cobrar un SMI de forma irregular.



solo con ver como escribe birdie......

llevar a la niña al cole : birdie
ser empresauria : eagle


----------



## javiwell (25 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> solo con ver como escribe birdie......
> 
> llevar a la niña al cole : birdie
> ser empresauria : eagle



Yo lo digo en español a mucha honra


----------



## OBDC (25 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> solo con ver como escribe birdie......
> 
> llevar a la niña al cole : birdie
> ser empresauria : eagle



A ti te lee, y a mi no me saca del ignore. No me soporta 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Scire (28 Mar 2022)

¿Cómo va?


----------



## javiwell (28 Mar 2022)

Scire dijo:


> ¿Cómo va?




Promedio de caja en lo que va de mes 633 euros

Promedio de caja de la semana pasada 688

A falta de 4 días laborables por sumar de caja llevamos 13.946 euros de ingresos, estimamos cerrar en 16.200 euros de ingresos en marzo, con huelga, con la tercera guerra mundial a punto de estallar, con el diesel a 1,80, con la inflación en el 7,5%.... y la gente insiste en seguir comiendo frutas, verduras y hortalizas


----------



## javiwell (28 Mar 2022)

El 1 de abril faltará por pagar alquiler y retención del IRPF, no sé en qué fecha concreta estaría todo lo del trimestre pagado.

Acabaríamos este mes con 11 mil y pico antes de ningún pago, restale a eso nómina, alquiler, IRPF trimestral, luz y una retirada de mi mujer... 8 mil y pico o 9 mil por ahí andaría con todo pagado hasta cierre de trimestre.

A principios de junio estaríamos en condiciones de pagar los 10 mil de este año pero no vamos a adelantar plazos claro.


----------



## leoper (29 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El 1 de abril faltará por pagar alquiler y retención del IRPF, no sé en qué fecha concreta estaría todo lo del trimestre pagado.
> 
> Acabaríamos este mes con 11 mil y pico antes de ningún pago, restale a eso nómina, alquiler, IRPF trimestral, luz y una retirada de mi mujer... 8 mil y pico o 9 mil por ahí andaría con todo pagado hasta cierre de trimestre.
> 
> A principios de junio estaríamos en condiciones de pagar los 10 mil de este año pero no vamos a adelantar plazos claro.



cuando subas el cuadro de cuentas hablamos


----------



## javiwell (29 Mar 2022)

No recuerdo de qué fecha concreta de navidades ni si ese antiguo saldo recogía o no el IRPF del primer trimestre

Lógicamente con el mes de enero y febrero que os he reportado, mucho no podía crecer el saldo de la fruteria este trimestre.

Más cosas, la empleada ya ha disfrutado de sus vacaciones anuales 2022 y mi mujer ha podido con todo un mes entero


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (29 Mar 2022)

la empleada menuda vidorra se está pegando, seguro que encima se tocan el papo a dos manos (no entra ni dios)


----------



## OBDC (29 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No recuerdo de qué fecha concreta de navidades ni si ese antiguo saldo recogía o no el IRPF del primer trimestre
> 
> Lógicamente con el mes de enero y febrero que os he reportado, mucho no podía crecer el saldo de la fruteria este trimestre.
> 
> Más cosas, la empleada ya ha disfrutado de sus vacaciones anuales 2022 y mi mujer ha podido con todo un mes entero



Obvio que puede con todo, ya has confirmado lo que se te decía en el forro.
Ahora toca tirarla a la calle y hacer agujero en las cuentas nuevamente. Toca pagar el pasivo que compraste en 30k (o sea, pagarlo de vuelta)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Charlatan (29 Mar 2022)

como son las peras de la fruteria?¿?¿


----------



## OBDC (29 Mar 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> como son las peras de la fruteria?¿?¿



Chiste repetido unas 952 veces en el hilo. Si entras tarde al menos usa la creatividad.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Charlatan (29 Mar 2022)

en serio,¿?¿?este tipo esta muerto y no podra despedir ni a la mujer ni a la curri,para no ganar 2000 al mes,que se rompa otro la cabeza.......


----------



## javiwell (29 Mar 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> como son las peras de la fruteria?¿?¿



De conferencia


----------



## javiwell (29 Mar 2022)

Si, se ha ido un mes de vacaciones en febrero por decisión suya y para nosotros mejor porque la tenemos disponible todo el verano.

En el hemisferio sur, en febrero es verano


----------



## leoper (29 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No recuerdo de qué fecha concreta de navidades ni si ese antiguo saldo recogía o no el IRPF del primer trimestre
> 
> Lógicamente con el mes de enero y febrero que os he reportado, mucho no podía crecer el saldo de la fruteria este trimestre.
> 
> Más cosas, la empleada ya ha disfrutado de sus vacaciones anuales 2022 y mi mujer ha podido con todo un mes entero



lo que confirma dos cosas :
que tu muhé tendría que llevar ella sola la tienda, y que sois muuuuy tontos, porque con las perspectivas que teneis, lo mismo le sobran 15 dias (o mas ) de vacaciones


----------



## javiwell (29 Mar 2022)

Si la despides puedes descontarle en el finiquito las vacaciones disfrutadas de más en relación al tiempo trabajado en el ejercicio.

Si se extingue el contrato por decisión voluntaria de ella entiendo que no tendría que devolverlo y no se le puede descontar del salario del mes en curso.

Teniendo en cuenta que estamos ya a cierre de marzo, el exceso de vacaciones de nuestra empleada son más o menos dos duros.

Todo empresario se enfrenta a este tremendo riesgo


----------



## leoper (29 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si, se ha ido un mes de vacaciones en febrero* por decisión suya* y para nosotros mejor porque la tenemos disponible todo el verano.
> 
> En el hemisferio sur, en febrero es verano



no es lista ni nada la empleada.....


----------



## OBDC (29 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si, se ha ido un mes de vacaciones en febrero por decisión suya y para nosotros mejor porque la tenemos disponible todo el verano.
> 
> En el hemisferio sur, en febrero es verano



Pero la empleada no era española según lo que dijiste en su día? O sea que hubo recambio y metió la Muhé una compatriota...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## cohynetes (30 Mar 2022)

como va la cosa? al final fue la primera fruteria sin mermas y tambien sin escasez por el transporte? Tambien nos confirmo que las cajas no llevan inflacion

javi viste la ostia del will smith


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (30 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si, se ha ido un mes de vacaciones en febrero por decisión suya y para nosotros mejor porque la tenemos disponible todo el verano.
> 
> En el hemisferio sur, en febrero es verano



también es panchita? ese dato no lo teníamos!


----------



## javiwell (30 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> también es panchita? ese dato no lo teníamos!



He dicho que en el hemisferio sur es verano en febrero no de donde es ella


----------



## asiqué (30 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> He dicho que en el hemisferio sur es verano en febrero no de donde es ella



en el polo sur fijo que hace frio


----------



## javiwell (30 Mar 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> como va la cosa? al final fue la primera fruteria sin mermas y tambien sin escasez por el transporte? Tambien nos confirmo que las cajas no llevan inflacion
> 
> javi viste la ostia del will smith



Puse algunos precios y su evolución unos post atrás, se puede apreciar algo de inflación si.

Vi la ostia pero le faltó terminar, estaba un poco rigido


----------



## javiwell (30 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> en el polo sur fijo que hace frio



He dicho que es verano, no que haga calor o frío


----------



## asiqué (30 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> He dicho que es verano, no que haga calor o frío



tienes razon.


----------



## Lombroso (31 Mar 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Promedio de caja en lo que va de mes 633 euros
> 
> Promedio de caja de la semana pasada 688
> 
> A falta de 4 días laborables por sumar de caja llevamos 13.946 euros de ingresos, estimamos cerrar en 16.200 euros de ingresos en marzo, con huelga, con la tercera guerra mundial a punto de estallar, con el diesel a 1,80, con la inflación en el 7,5%.... y la gente insiste en seguir comiendo frutas, verduras y hortalizas



¿Te das cuenta que, de cumplirse tus previsiones de ingresar 16.200 euros en marzo, estaríamos hablando de 600 euros diarios 'clavaos" de media de caja?

La media, creo recordar, incluyendo febrero era de menos de 650, es decir, por debajo de la peor caja que dice tu mujer que había contado ella. Esto pinta mal.


----------



## javiwell (31 Mar 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> ¿Te das cuenta que, de cumplirse tus previsiones de ingresar 16.200 euros en marzo, estaríamos hablando de 600 euros diarios 'clavaos" de media de caja?
> 
> La media, creo recordar, incluyendo febrero era de menos de 650, es decir, por debajo de la peor caja que dice tu mujer que había contado ella. Esto pinta mal.



He puesto una cifra a la baja para luego dar la cifra real como el caballero blanco


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (31 Mar 2022)

Para tomatazo el que tienes tú en la cabeza, salao.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (31 Mar 2022)

Cómo va @javiwell? Veo que aguantas y aguantar es vencer.

En tu sector se ha producido una situación que creo debieras tener en cuenta. Mucha gente ha aumentado el nivel de sus compra completas en supermercados por las idas y venidas de olla derivadas de los acontecimientos. Quizá ello haya podido trastocar la facturación de las tiendas especificas de alimentación. Lo digo para que no te chines.

A ver si llega el calor y va despegando esto un poco. Inicio de año revuelto, pero el aumento de horas de sol es el mejor remedio, a partir de ahora quitando Agosto y Noviembre va todo seguido...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (31 Mar 2022)

A cómo van las guayabas


----------



## DigitalMarketer (31 Mar 2022)

Y los puerros


----------



## DigitalMarketer (31 Mar 2022)

Al final no me enviaste los calendarios zaragozanos


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (31 Mar 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> ¿Te das cuenta que, de cumplirse tus previsiones de ingresar 16.200 euros en marzo, estaríamos hablando de 600 euros diarios 'clavaos" de media de caja?
> 
> La media, creo recordar, incluyendo febrero era de menos de 650, es decir, por debajo de la peor caja que dice tu mujer que había contado ella. Esto pinta mal.



es que es brutal, no ha dicho nada al respecto, que su mujer se confundió jeje tiene pinta de que la peruchi no ha abierto un excel en su vida, seguirá creyendo que vende mil euros al día


----------



## cohynetes (31 Mar 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> es que es brutal, no ha dicho nada al respecto, que su mujer se confundió jeje tiene pinta de que la peruchi no ha abierto un excel en su vida, seguirá creyendo que vende mil euros al día



La peruchi y compañía llevan tiempo metiendo mano en la caja y pobre Javito paga la fiesta


----------



## El gostoso (31 Mar 2022)

Javito, como va la ruina?


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (31 Mar 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> La peruchi y compañía llevan tiempo metiendo mano en la caja y pobre Javito paga la fiesta



el padre más bien


----------



## OBDC (1 Abr 2022)

@javiwell y @Erio-Eleuterio preparándose para salir a la calle:






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Lombroso (1 Abr 2022)

Deberías dejar de hacerte trampas al solitario, asumir que la situación que tenéis es penosa y tomar decisiones al respecto. Te lo digo con toda mi buena fe. Uno de tus problemas es que no asumes el fracaso, aunque sea solo temporal. Como has comentado, tienes un buen trabajo, buen sueldo, buen coche y vacaciones en la playa. Un triunfador al que le cuesta asumir que ha llevado a cabo una operación que ha resultado ser ruinosa. 

Muchas operaciones en negocios pueden, y de hecho, terminan siendo ruinosas. En tu caso, a mi parecer, lo que te jode es que la operación ha resultado desastrosa por las decisiones que has tomado, cosa que no te atreves a admitir. Te vienes excusando en fiestas, puentes, meses con temperaturas poco habituales, la guerra, la huelga de transportes, sin querer darte cuenta de que, aunque esos factores mejoren, tu objetivo va a estar lejos de cumplirse, por muy contento que quieras mostrarte ante tu público.

Me recuerdas a un amigo que vendía filtros de agua e iba de super empresario. Fracasó en un año y medio, pero ha estado casi cinco para admitir que todo se debió a errores de base suyos. Primero nos decía que había decidido dejar el local en alquiler y trabajar desde casa, luego que compaginaba ese trabajo con otro, para finalmente admitir que "había dejado de vender filtros". La culpa, cómo no, fue del cliente por no saber valorar lo que le ofrecía, de los trabajadores por no tener ganas de trabajar, del mercado, y hasta de Cristo Nuestro Señor.

Como te digo, empieza por admitir que la has cagado. Cualquier persona a la que le importe un pito lo que piensen de ella, preferiría verse con la frutería cerrada o como uniempleada, antes que seguir dándoselas de propietario e ir perdiendo pasta. Ya nos cuentas qué tal los números de marzo.


----------



## Scire (1 Abr 2022)

Estáis todos asumiendo que el negocio es una ruina. Y no es así.

Da de comer a la empleada, paga una renta al dueño del local y el proveedor se saca una pasta.

Hay dos decisiones que puede tomar para que el negocio le resulte rentable o aun muy rentable: romper el contrato abusivo de exclusividad y quedarse la mujer sola en la tienda.


----------



## OBDC (1 Abr 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Estáis todos asumiendo que el negocio es una ruina. Y no es así.
> 
> Da de comer a la empleada, paga una renta al dueño del local y el proveedor se saca una pasta.
> 
> Hay dos decisiones que puede tomar para que el negocio le resulte rentable o aun muy rentable: romper el contrato abusivo de exclusividad y quedarse la mujer sola en la tienda.



El negocio es una ruina porque si tienes que invertir 30k, asumir pasivos, perder paro, y ganar solo un SMI que cobrarías trabajando en McDonalds, es que eres un gilipollas. 
Tu pagarías 30k por qué te dieran un trabajo en Burguer King?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (1 Abr 2022)

y llevar a la peque al cole....que no se te olvide


----------



## leoper (1 Abr 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Estáis todos asumiendo que el negocio es una ruina. Y no es así.
> 
> Da de comer a la empleada, paga una renta al dueño del local y el proveedor se saca una pasta.
> 
> Hay dos decisiones que puede tomar para que el negocio le resulte rentable o aun muy rentable: romper el contrato abusivo de exclusividad y quedarse la mujer sola en la tienda.



ya hace mas que muchas ONG´s y que algunos ministerios


----------



## OBDC (1 Abr 2022)

Quien aprende? Javito ni aprende ni ná. El que aprende es el mayorista a conocer perfiles de incautos a los que venderle la a burra muerta.
Seguro que al tomar personal pregunta que hace el marido, etc. para ver si puede llegar a ser una potencial compradora la "muhé con aires de grandeza" de turno del amancebado de alguna familia de clase media con aspiraciones a "posicionaditos". Y se parte el culo sabiéndose más bruto que un arado, pero viviendo de "universitarios"

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El gostoso (2 Abr 2022)

300 páginas y solo diré... Ojalá el mayorista fuera mi amigo y el forero


----------



## El gostoso (2 Abr 2022)

Sisar Vidal, mi multi, te lo aviso en primera página, nunca lo olvides


----------



## El gostoso (2 Abr 2022)

Sisar Vidal, mi multi, te lo aviso en primera página, nunca lo olvides


----------



## El gostoso (2 Abr 2022)

Que quede bien clarito, que se le avisó y se descojonó de nosotros.


----------



## El gostoso (2 Abr 2022)

*la estanflación destrozara todo lo que quiere*


----------



## El gostoso (2 Abr 2022)

Lleva sin follar con la peruchi desde noviembre


----------



## Scire (2 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El negocio es una ruina porque si tienes que invertir 30k, asumir pasivos, perder paro, y ganar solo un SMI que cobrarías trabajando en McDonalds, es que eres un gilipollas.
> Tu pagarías 30k por qué te dieran un trabajo en Burguer King?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.




Obviamente, le han timado. Entre eso y la exclusividad...
No tienen ningún alma de negociante.

Con todo, si hubiese cogido la frutería sin esas cargas innecesarias y la mujer realmente tuviera espíritu emprendedor, es decir, ganas de trabajar el negocio, estaría ganando su buen sueldecito. Total, para estar mano sobre mano, mejor hacerlo en la tienda que en casa. En ambos sitios puede ponerse el Sálvame para no aburrirse.


----------



## OBDC (2 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Sisar Vidal, mi multi, te lo aviso en primera página, nunca lo olvides



De eso te aseguró que no se olvida....aunque lo intenta.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (2 Abr 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Obviamente, le han timado. Entre eso y la exclusividad...
> No tienen ningún alma de negociante.
> 
> Con todo, si hubiese cogido la frutería sin esas cargas innecesarias y la mujer realmente tuviera espíritu emprendedor, es decir, ganas de trabajar el negocio, estaría ganando su buen sueldecito. Total, para estar mano sobre mano, mejor hacerlo en la tienda que en casa. En ambos sitios puede ponerse el Sálvame para no aburrirse.



Concuerdo, cuando hizo la consulta yo le dije que vigilara la negociacion de la exclusiva, que creo que no estaba mal pillarla 6 meses, es más, lo hubiera beneficiado porque le hubiera permitido estabilizar la transición mientras buscaba más proveedores y el mayorista lo "cuidaría" mucho porque no le interesaría perderlo como cliente. Lo del pasivo de la empleada inasumible, lo lógico era haber negociado el despido suyo y convertir a pago único el paro para comprar el traspaso a coste real 0.
Lo han timado, pero el esta contento. El orgullo y la soberbia le puede. Ser ignorante se soluciona, ser necio no.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## cohynetes (2 Abr 2022)

Afectará la calima a los números? Debatamos


----------



## AEM (2 Abr 2022)

sois como hienas acechando


----------



## javiwell (2 Abr 2022)

No hay accionistas, por el contrario, tenemos a un ejército de comedoritos más interesados por el resultado de nuestra cuenta que por el resultado de amazon


----------



## El gostoso (2 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No hay accionistas, por el contrario, tenemos a un ejército de comedoritos más interesados por el resultado de nuestra cuenta que por el resultado de amazon



Vamos que no tienes un puto duro.


----------



## javiwell (2 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Vamos que no tienes un puto duro.



Un Potosí y un puñado de followers como tu vuecencia


----------



## Arrigurriaga (3 Abr 2022)

Entro de vez en cuando al hilo y aún no había escrito en él.

¿Alguno de los "fans" habéis visto el Excel desglosado en el mensaje inicial? El mes que menos se ha sacado fueron 500€ de beneficio neto. Cuando terminen de pagar el traspaso, en apenas dos años y medio, esto hubiesen sido 1.300€... y casi 3.500€ en diciembre, el mejor mes por el momento.

Mucha gente se tira años opositando, con 0 ingresos, sin cotizar, sin ninguna garantía de resultado, y para terminar siendo a fin de cuentas otro mandado. No jodáis con que ha hecho un mal negocio, que si los traspasos y las franquicias existen es por algo.

En cuanto a la empleada, por hora les sirve para conciliar y no cerrar en imprevistos, enfermedades y vacaciones (si lo hiciesen perderían clientela). Cuando se vaya, pues se terminará yendo ella, si la cría es más mayor ya cogerán a otra a tiempo parcial. Cuando el traspaso esté pagado también podrán comprar el local, si el dueño (sus herederos, más probablemente) acceden: más ingresos mensuales a medio plazo, y futura fuente de rentas cuando se cansen del negocio.

Tengo sólo dos preguntas, @javiwell:

- ¿Pagar tan poco de SS es normal? Los autónomos siempre se quejan de que el mínimo son 300€/mes.
- ¿Cuál es vuestro cliente tipo? ¿Ves futuro al negocio a largo plazo, o cuando los actuales langostos la palmen ya nadie irá a vuestra tienda?

Gracias


----------



## OBDC (3 Abr 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Entro de vez en cuando al hilo y aún no había escrito en él.
> 
> ¿Alguno de los "fans" habéis visto el Excel desglosado en el mensaje inicial? El mes que menos se ha sacado fueron 500€ de beneficio neto. Cuando terminen de pagar el traspaso, en apenas dos años y medio, esto hubiesen sido 1.300€... y casi 3.500€ en diciembre, el mejor mes por el momento.
> 
> ...



Ya te aclaro yo la duda. Los autónomos "baratos" son 6 meses, ahora pasará a pagar según la nueva normativa y veremos en qué termina.
Lo de las oposiciones no son motivo de onsideracion de este hilo si son negocio o no.
Yo creo que ser funcionario es morir en vida y asumir una rutina el resto de tus malditos días. La prueba está en que no conozco ni un solo funcionario feliz.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## cohynetes (3 Abr 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Entro de vez en cuando al hilo y aún no había escrito en él.
> 
> ¿Alguno de los "fans" habéis visto el Excel desglosado en el mensaje inicial? El mes que menos se ha sacado fueron 500€ de beneficio neto. Cuando terminen de pagar el traspaso, en apenas dos años y medio, esto hubiesen sido 1.300€... y casi 3.500€ en diciembre, el mejor mes por el momento.
> 
> ...



A mi no me hace falta un Excel para saber qué es tonto del culo

60 euros de autónomo que se convierten en 300
IVa estimado que se acaba en 2023
Cajas más flojas


----------



## javiwell (3 Abr 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Entro de vez en cuando al hilo y aún no había escrito en él.
> 
> ¿Alguno de los "fans" habéis visto el Excel desglosado en el mensaje inicial? El mes que menos se ha sacado fueron 500€ de beneficio neto. Cuando terminen de pagar el traspaso, en apenas dos años y medio, esto hubiesen sido 1.300€... y casi 3.500€ en diciembre, el mejor mes por el momento.
> 
> ...



Es normal solo los primeros 6 meses de actividad pagar esa cuota.

El cliente tipo es de todo un poco, preponderando señoras pensionistas.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Abr 2022)

La gestión de una frutería de barrio que se convirtió en Falcón Crest.

Cualquier dia se pone de parto la empleada en la trastienda para dar más dramatismo y aparece un hermano gemelo de Javi secuestrado por unas monjas en el parto.


----------



## cohynetes (3 Abr 2022)

Javito eres putiners u otanero?


----------



## javiwell (3 Abr 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Javito eres putiners u otanero?



Anarcocapitalista


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (3 Abr 2022)

300 paginas una fruteria. El dia que burbuja monte una startup que funcione... implosiona la red.


----------



## Lian (3 Abr 2022)

A mi me salen 151...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Abr 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> A mi no me hace falta un Excel para saber qué es tonto del culo



Y tú un facha.


----------



## javiwell (3 Abr 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> A mi no me hace falta un Excel para saber qué es tonto del culo



El que, en este caso iría sin acento


----------



## OBDC (3 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El que, en este caso iría sin acento



Importa 1 acento pero no el 40% de caída de las ventas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El gostoso (3 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Anarcocapitalista



Vamos un otanero, te pega, por el mestizaje y la ruina


----------



## javiwell (3 Abr 2022)

Extra, extra! Primer post editado con resultados del 1º semestre de negocio completo!


----------



## javiwell (3 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Vamos un otanero, te pega, por el mestizaje y la ruina



Estoy a favor de la defensa privada, la sanidad privada, la educación privada y la justicia privada


----------



## El gostoso (3 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Estoy a favor de la defensa privada, la sanidad privada, la educación privada y la justicia privada



Te veo pidiendo ayuditas para pymes en menos de dos semanas


----------



## javiwell (3 Abr 2022)

9.600 euros ya pagado salario y alquiler de marzo y comenzando mes de abril

Está pendiente que mi mujer retire alguna cantidad... 600 sería suficiente


----------



## OBDC (3 Abr 2022)

A los 9600 le quitas un SMI que no cobra la muhe y quedan 3000 €. 
Pago 30k tener un trabajo. Y espera que este trimestre empieza ya con autónomos normativos.
Javito, yo te cobro solo 15k darle un trabajo a tu muhe, te vale?


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (3 Abr 2022)

Pues te digo que en los últimos 6 meses mi mujer ha retirado más de 600 por mes y que al empezar pusimos 800 euros de fianza por el contrato de alquiler.

También te puedo contar que hay compras grandes abril en ese saldo, el otro día llenamos el maletero del Audi hasta las trancas de refrescos, cervezas y productos de limpieza, bolsas y demás


----------



## OBDC (3 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues te digo que en los últimos 6 meses mi mujer ha retirado más de 600 por mes y que al empezar pusimos 800 euros de fianza por el contrato de alquiler.
> 
> También te puedo contar que hay compras grandes abril en ese saldo, el otro día llenamos el maletero del Audi hasta las trancas de refrescos, cervezas y productos de limpieza, bolsas y demás



Por mucho comprar no se vende más.....
Estás con 30 k de deuda y perdido el paro, la indemnización por despido, con el pasivo heredado de la empleada y tu muhe paso de cobrar 1000 pavos al mes a cobrar 600. Y tu estas muy contento.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (3 Abr 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Entro de vez en cuando al hilo y aún no había escrito en él.
> 
> ¿Alguno de los "fans" habéis visto el Excel desglosado en el mensaje inicial? El mes que menos se ha sacado fueron 500€ de beneficio neto. Cuando terminen de pagar el traspaso, en apenas dos años y medio, esto hubiesen sido 1.300€... y casi 3.500€ en diciembre, el mejor mes por el momento.
> 
> ...



De verdad lo dices en serio ?

ten cuidado....como te mire a los ojos, acabas por comprarle tu el traspaso.......


----------



## javiwell (3 Abr 2022)

leoper dijo:


> De verdad lo dices en serio ?
> 
> ten cuidado....como te mire a los ojos, acabas por comprarle tu el traspaso.......



No está a la venta, sin embargo, tenemos unos aguacates y unos tomates exquisitos.

Cocktel de frutos secos para ensaladas, membrillo, queso, lechugas tiernas...

De eso si podemos vender


----------



## javiwell (3 Abr 2022)

No tengo ninguna necesidad de demostrarte que exista. 

Tú piensa lo que quieras pero, si es un troleo, eres sin duda el forero más pardillo de todo el foro tanto en España como en plus ultra


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (3 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Te veo pidiendo ayuditas para pymes en menos de dos semanas



anda que no habrá trincado ayuditas la peruchi con ese pedazo cv


----------



## javiwell (3 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> anda que no habrá trincado ayuditas la peruchi con ese pedazo cv



La única ayudita que ha trincado en su vida es la cuota de autónomo reducida los primeros 6 meses de actividad. Que no considero una ayuda pues trabajar para uno mismo debería ser gratis.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Abr 2022)

Javito huyendo a Polonia en busca de una refugee ucrania


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Javito huyendo a Polonia en busca de una refugee ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011987



ME ENCANTA ESTE HILO.... Entro una vez cada dos meses, cuando ando jodido... es puro LOL...
Que hijoputez mas brutal....


----------



## OBDC (4 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No tengo ninguna necesidad de demostrarte que exista.
> 
> Tú piensa lo que quieras pero, si es un troleo, eres sin duda el forero más pardillo de todo el foro tanto en España como en plus ultra



Bueno bueno, bueno.....habrá que preguntarle a @Econonista si pagó 30k por mirar a los ojos a un frutero picarón antes de aseverar que es el más pardillo, no deberías ser tan humilde y reconocer tu valía.

Enviado desde mi SM-T500 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (4 Abr 2022)

?Aún no ha quebrado el parguela este?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Abr 2022)

Y si le falta de algo se va con el audi al mercadona a comprar mercancía para la tienda


----------



## cohynetes (4 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y si le falta de algo se va con el audi al mercadona a comprar mercancía para la tienda


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Abr 2022)

Javi, prende fuego a la frutería, cobra el seguro y a vivir.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## cohynetes (4 Abr 2022)

Un lunes en la cabeza de javito:




Cuando cierre el trimestre:


----------



## Lombroso (4 Abr 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Entro de vez en cuando al hilo y aún no había escrito en él.
> 
> ¿Alguno de los "fans" habéis visto el Excel desglosado en el mensaje inicial? El mes que menos se ha sacado fueron 500€ de beneficio neto. Cuando terminen de pagar el traspaso, en apenas dos años y medio, esto hubiesen sido 1.300€... y casi 3.500€ en diciembre, el mejor mes por el momento.
> 
> ...



Cuando se habla de fracaso, se hace porque está muy lejos de cumplir los objetivos que se propuso. Que no iba a perder dinero con una frutería es bastante predecible. ¿Se considera un éxito?

En el primer mensaje dice:

- "Caja media diaria 1.000 euros". La realidad es que no llega a 650, y ya van 6 meses, cuando según él, nunca se había bajado de esa cifra. Pero lo más importante:
- La esposa ganaba 1.100 euros netos (dejaremos el tema paro, indemnización para otro día). En el peor de los casos, decía el OP, ganaría 2.000 euros, en el mejor 2.800. Dice, al mismo tiempo, que debería estar ganando un par de años lo mismo que ahora (1.100), mientras pagan el traspaso.

La realidad es que, efectivamente la esposa está ganando lo que ganaba antes, incluso 200 euros más de media, pero TENIENDO EN CUENTA QUE EL TRASPASO LO PAGA A 3 AÑOS, no a 2 como dijo al principio. Es decir, la esposa no deberá estar 2 años ganando lo mismo, sino 3.

Además, descontando el traspaso, suponiendo que el negocio supere los 3 años de vida, la mujer estaría ganando (según los resultados de los últimos 6 meses) menos de 1.700 euros, lo que son 3.600 anuales menos de lo previsto. Ah, y no hemos contado el mes de vacaciones.

¿Cumple con algo de lo previsto? Si alguien con estos números ve un negocio exitoso, mejor que vaya al oculista o a una facultad de empresariales.


----------



## javiwell (4 Abr 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Cuando se habla de fracaso, se hace porque está muy lejos de cumplir los objetivos que se propuso. Que no iba a perder dinero con una frutería es bastante predecible. ¿Se considera un éxito?
> 
> En el primer mensaje dice:
> 
> ...



Descontando el traspaso estaría ganando 2.101,43 euros al mes: (6993,25+5615,34)/2

Y eso contando con una empleada

No se que vacaciones tienes que restar, el resultado de mi mujer es el mismo independientemente de cuando cojan vacaciones ella o su empleada.

Pero ahora viene el semestre bueno... Primavera-verano


----------



## cohynetes (4 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Descontando el traspaso estaría ganando 2.101,43 euros al mes: (6993,25+5615,34)/2
> 
> Y eso contando con una empleada
> 
> ...



Pero el semestre bueno no era el del polvorón?


----------



## javiwell (4 Abr 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pero el semestre bueno no era el del polvorón?



Eso es un mes bueno, no un semestre bueno

Efectivamente diciembre es de los mejores meses de año pero el semestre otoño-invierno , en una frutería, es el peor a todas luces.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Abr 2022)

Hicisteis cena de empresa en Navidad?


----------



## javiwell (4 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Hicisteis cena de empresa en Navidad?




No


----------



## javiwell (4 Abr 2022)

La cuenta empezó con 2.200 porque pusimos la fianza del alquiler

No todos los meses del año son enero y febrero, en esos meses la cuenta se mantiene, en los próximos sube.

Mi mujer retira para sí misma lo que puede mientras cumpla los saldos minimos disponibles y los tiempos, cosa que cumple a rajatabla.


----------



## javiwell (4 Abr 2022)

Ya ves la cifra de ventas de marzo, y practicamente casi todo lo que vendemos son frescos


----------



## javac (4 Abr 2022)

Animo Javier 
Mantener vivo un negocio es un reto 
Y además, ese negocio da trabajo a dos personas 
Mas empresas y autónomos nos hacen falta


----------



## OBDC (4 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Descontando el traspaso estaría ganando 2.101,43 euros al mes: (6993,25+5615,34)/2
> 
> Y eso contando con una empleada
> 
> ...



Espera agosto y septiembre, que si lloraste en enero y febrero en esos meses aprenderás de vuelta a cagarte encima cuando los veas en el calendario.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El gostoso (4 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Espera agosto y septiembre, que si lloraste en enero y febrero en esos meses aprenderás de vuelta a cagarte encima cuando los veas en el calendario.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Podría haber contratado de canguro pal crío a Madonna.


----------



## OBDC (5 Abr 2022)

Ahí la has clavado. El camino a la ruina siempre es "mañana será mejor, así que me meto más en las arenas movedizas" hasta que llega un punto que está tan enterrado que se hunde en silencio.
El truco de evitar la ruina es saber retirarse a tiempo y detectar el momento en el que si lo cruzas, los recursos no alcanzarán para sortear las barreras de escape. 
Pronostico: Abril más o menos como febrero, mayo como septiembre, junio como octubre, julio como noviembre, agosto como febrero y septiembre como marzo. El resto de meses sin conocidos y sin lis polvorones tendremos lágrimas.
Los que tengan todos los números que hagan la proyección, y que me informen si el resultado final del promedio anual no es equivalente a un SMI + 500 € consuderando incluso el traspaso como parte del beneficio cifra que era la que se auguraba de beneficio real y por la que el mayorista no asumía el riesgo de tener abierto (bruto 6000 pavos anuales) que se los sopla la empleada en un despido.
Considerando que empieza con el autónomo a precio real, le quedarán 3000 de EBITDA, mientras logre mantener los módulos, con estimación directa se queda únicamente con el SMI. Cuando metan la cuota de autónomos relacionada con la facturación, ya no le quedará ni el SMI, ni paro ni indemnización por despido y será únicamente esclava del mayorista, que no mermará sus ingresos con todos estos cambios.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (5 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ahí la has clavado. El camino a la ruina siempre es "mañana será mejor, así que me meto más en las arenas movedizas" hasta que llega un punto que está tan enterrado que se hunde en silencio.
> El truco de evitar la ruina es saber retirarse a tiempo y detectar el momento en el que si lo cruzas, los recursos no alcanzarán para sortear las barreras de escape.
> Pronostico: Abril más o menos como febrero, mayo como septiembre, junio como octubre, julio como noviembre, agosto como febrero y septiembre como marzo. El resto de meses sin conocidos y sin lis polvorones tendremos lágrimas.
> Los que tengan todos los números que hagan la proyección, y que me informen si el resultado final del promedio anual no es equivalente a un SMI + 500 € consuderando incluso el traspaso como parte del beneficio cifra que era la que se auguraba de beneficio real y por la que el mayorista no asumía el riesgo de tener abierto (bruto 6000 pavos anuales) que se los sopla la empleada en un despido.
> ...



te olvidas de que puede hacer la compra de la casa barata


----------



## javiwell (5 Abr 2022)

leoper dijo:


> te olvidas de que puede hacer la compra de la casa barata



Y tanto, imagina que siempre tuvieras un 30 de descuento en fruta verdura, frutos secos, huevos, lacón, chorizo, leche, bacalao, agua mineral, legumbres, setas...


Con una familia de 3 eso es como una renta de 75 euros al mes... Cuanto dinero necesitas tener invertido en bonos del estado para llevarte un cupón mensual de 75 euros? Al uno por cien, es el rendimiento de 90 mil euros invertidos en bonos.


----------



## javiwell (5 Abr 2022)

No hay problema, veremos los resultados de primavera verano y me dirás que todo es mentira y que soy un troll


----------



## javiwell (5 Abr 2022)

Una mejora


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (5 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y tanto, imagina que siempre tuvieras un 30 de descuento en fruta verdura, frutos secos, huevos, lacón, chorizo, leche, bacalao, agua mineral, legumbres, setas...
> 
> 
> Con una familia de 3 eso es como una renta de 75 euros al mes... Cuanto dinero necesitas tener invertido en bonos del estado para llevarte un cupón mensual de 75 euros? Al uno por cien, es el rendimiento de 90 mil euros invertidos en bonos.



viendo los precios mayoristas que publicaste, creo que me hace más descuento a mí el señor Carrefour


----------



## javiwell (5 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> viendo los precios mayoristas que publicaste, creo que me hace más descuento a mí el señor Carrefour



Este tomate que puedes encontrar en Carrefour a 5,82 el kg:





__





Carrefour.es







www.carrefour.es





En nuestra lista de precios mayoristas lo puedes ver a 1,90


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (5 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Este tomate que puedes encontrar en Carrefour a 5,82 el kg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En tienda lo tienen sobre 3 euros y me quitan el IVA, además de que gitaneo al pesarlo jejeje


----------



## javiwell (5 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> En tienda lo tienen sobre 3 euros y me quitan el IVA, además de que gitaneo al pesarlo jejeje



Bueno pero reconocerás que tengo una gran ventaja al pagar precios mayoristas para llenar buena parte de mi despensa y que esa ventaja no está recogida en el resultado que ves en la tabla.


----------



## cohynetes (5 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno pero reconocerás que tengo una gran ventaja al pagar precios mayoristas para llenar buena parte de mi despensa y que esa ventaja no está recogida en el resultado que ves en la tabla.



Antes no tenías la ventaja cuando estaba la bigotuda con nómina?


----------



## OBDC (5 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno pero reconocerás que tengo una gran ventaja al pagar precios mayoristas para llenar buena parte de mi despensa y que esa ventaja no está recogida en el resultado que ves en la tabla.



Es la única "ventaja" que te queda en la manga Javito?
Pues céntrate en ella porque es la única junto con ir a buscar a la niña al colegio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El gostoso (5 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y tanto, imagina que siempre tuvieras un 30 de descuento en fruta verdura, frutos secos, huevos, lacón, chorizo, leche, bacalao, agua mineral, legumbres, setas...
> 
> 
> Con una familia de 3 eso es como una renta de 75 euros al mes... Cuanto dinero necesitas tener invertido en bonos del estado para llevarte un cupón mensual de 75 euros? Al uno por cien, es el rendimiento de 90 mil euros invertidos en bonos.



Quien no se consuela es porque no quiere.


----------



## OBDC (5 Abr 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Antes no tenías la ventaja cuando estaba la bigotuda con nómina?



No, porque no podía ir a buscar a la niña al colegio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (5 Abr 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Antes no tenías la ventaja cuando estaba la bigotuda con nómina?



Podía comer fruta en su horario laboral pero no llenar la despensa de casa todos los días a precio mayorista.


----------



## El gostoso (5 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Podía comer fruta en su horario laboral pero no llenar la despensa de casa todos los días a precio mayorista.



Joder, la vio cara pancha y se comportaba como un encomendero colonial.

Pero bueno, eso se soluciona mirándose a los ojos y apretándose las manos, un buen tipo


----------



## cohynetes (5 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Podía comer fruta en su horario laboral pero no llenar la despensa de casa todos los días a precio mayorista.



Bueno ahora entre la fibra y esta noche que empieza la declaración de la renta con unos módulos de mierda te van a poner a cagar blando unos días


----------



## Arrigurriaga (5 Abr 2022)

Pero vamos a ver: ¿qué opciones tenía la mujer? ¿Quedarse a verlas venir mientras traspasan el negocio a otro y echan a una de las dos? ¿Cobrar el paro (y no cotizar, que de eso nunca se habla) y luego a currar en el Carrefour, empezando a las 5 de la mañana o terminando a las 9 de la noche y en ocasiones currando domingos? El dinero que está pagando por el traspaso TAMBIÉN es capital.

Que sí, que son peores cifras de lo que esperaba, que sigue ganando lo que cualquier currita sin cualificar, etcetc. Si supiese hacer otra cosa no hubiese comprado la frutería, nos ha jodido. Pero entre una sociedad de franquiciados y asalariados con cada vez peores horarios y menos tiempo libre (así es la gran distribución en Francia, y en España dudo que cambie mucho la cosa) y una sociedad de pequeños comerciantes... ¿con qué nos quedamos?


----------



## OBDC (5 Abr 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## mondeja (5 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno pero reconocerás que tengo una gran ventaja al pagar precios mayoristas para llenar buena parte de mi despensa y que esa ventaja no está recogida en el resultado que ves en la tabla.



¿Has montado una frutería para tener las verduras más baratas? Huele a trol de las cavernas.


----------



## cohynetes (5 Abr 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver: ¿qué opciones tenía la mujer? ¿Quedarse a verlas venir mientras traspasan el negocio a otro y echan a una de las dos? ¿Cobrar el paro (y no cotizar, que de eso nunca se habla) y luego a currar en el Carrefour, empezando a las 5 de la mañana o terminando a las 9 de la noche y en ocasiones currando domingos? El dinero que está pagando por el traspaso TAMBIÉN es capital.
> 
> Que sí, que son peores cifras de lo que esperaba, que sigue ganando lo que cualquier currita sin cualificar, etcetc. Si supiese hacer otra cosa no hubiese comprado la frutería, nos ha jodido. Pero entre una sociedad de franquiciados y asalariados con cada vez peores horarios y menos tiempo libre (así es la gran distribución en Francia, y en España dudo que cambie mucho la cosa) y una sociedad de pequeños comerciantes... ¿con qué nos quedamos?



Quedarse viendo anarosa con 30000 euros en el bolsillo?


----------



## El gostoso (5 Abr 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> ¿Has montado una frutería para tener las verduras más baratas? Huele a trol de las cavernas.



El hilo en sí es jodidamente ridículo


----------



## Arrigurriaga (6 Abr 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Quedarse viendo anarosa con 30000 euros en el bolsillo?



Los 30.000 son recuperables, y ahora está cotizando.


----------



## OBDC (6 Abr 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Los 30.000 son recuperables, y ahora está cotizando.



Trabajando en cualquier mierda cotización y no saca 39k del bolsillo que recuperará o no y esta por verse si los puede pagar, y ya luego recuperarlos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (6 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno pero reconocerás que tengo una gran ventaja al pagar precios mayoristas para llenar buena parte de mi despensa y que esa ventaja no está recogida en el resultado que ves en la tabla.



Me has convencido : en cuanto se me vaya el carnicero que tengo alquilado en el bajo, en lugar de alquilarlo de nuevo, me monto una frutería.....
y además, como ya soy autonomo, me ahorro la cuota, y como el local es mio, pues no pago alquiler......

lo digo porque las cuentas las hago como javito y es un winwin pase lo que pase




Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver: ¿qué opciones tenía la mujer? ¿Quedarse a verlas venir mientras traspasan el negocio a otro y echan a una de las dos? ¿Cobrar el paro (y no cotizar, que de eso nunca se habla) y luego a currar en el Carrefour, empezando a las 5 de la mañana o terminando a las 9 de la noche y en ocasiones currando domingos? El dinero que está pagando por el traspaso TAMBIÉN es capital.
> 
> Que sí, que son peores cifras de lo que esperaba, que sigue ganando lo que cualquier currita sin cualificar, etcetc. Si supiese hacer otra cosa no hubiese comprado la frutería, nos ha jodido. Pero entre una sociedad de franquiciados y asalariados con cada vez peores horarios y menos tiempo libre (así es la gran distribución en Francia, y en España dudo que cambie mucho la cosa) y una sociedad de pequeños comerciantes... ¿con qué nos quedamos?



opcion de esperar y seguir currando si el mayorista no cierra
ppcion de seguir currando para el que se quede la tienda
opcion de que cierren, cobrar su despido y su paro y si quiere reabrir la tienda sin pagar traspaso y sin tener exclusividad
quien dice que cuando estas en paro no se cotiza ?, el sepe paga tu cotizacion

y no, el traspaso no es capital, al menos no para ella, es capital para el que lo cobra, pero no para ella
mañana le montan un paki en la esquina, y su fruteria pasa a valer 0


----------



## javiwell (6 Abr 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> ¿Has montado una frutería para tener las verduras más baratas? Huele a trol de las cavernas.



No la hemos montado para eso, eso son solo beneficios colaterales


----------



## javiwell (6 Abr 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Los 30.000 son recuperables, y ahora está cotizando.



Uno que lo entiende


----------



## DigitalMarketer (6 Abr 2022)

¿Que tal va de melones la empleada?


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (6 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno pero reconocerás que tengo una gran ventaja al pagar precios mayoristas para llenar buena parte de mi despensa y que esa ventaja no está recogida en el resultado que ves en la tabla.



No cabe duda de que es ventajoso, pero si realmente los precios mayoristas son bajos. Los que pasaste, no sé yo...


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (6 Abr 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver: ¿qué opciones tenía la mujer? ¿Quedarse a verlas venir mientras traspasan el negocio a otro y echan a una de las dos? ¿Cobrar el paro (y no cotizar, que de eso nunca se habla) y luego a currar en el Carrefour, empezando a las 5 de la mañana o terminando a las 9 de la noche y en ocasiones currando domingos? El dinero que está pagando por el traspaso TAMBIÉN es capital.
> 
> Que sí, que son peores cifras de lo que esperaba, que sigue ganando lo que cualquier currita sin cualificar, etcetc. Si supiese hacer otra cosa no hubiese comprado la frutería, nos ha jodido. Pero entre una sociedad de franquiciados y asalariados con cada vez peores horarios y menos tiempo libre (así es la gran distribución en Francia, y en España dudo que cambie mucho la cosa) y una sociedad de pequeños comerciantes... ¿con qué nos quedamos?



Aquí son todos mánagers de algo, tiburones de los negocios, empresarios de exito, funcis y tal. En el mundo real mucha gente se compra su puesto de trabajo y vive/ sobrevive con una relativa seguridad, sin depender de un empleador.


----------



## javiwell (6 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> No cabe duda de que es ventajoso, pero si realmente los precios mayoristas son bajos. Los que pasaste, no sé yo...



Joder te estoy diciendo a 1,90 un kg de tomates grandes extra como el que ves en Carrefour a 5 euros y pico... Es un precio de puta madre para consumir en un hogar


----------



## javiwell (6 Abr 2022)

Ahora traslada el ejemplo del tomate a la compra de una familia de 3 durante un mes


----------



## bloody_sunday (6 Abr 2022)

Agenda 2030 serás un clavo derroio pagafantasvirgendoritospandemoniun todavía estaras pagando la puta frutería y serás feliz...


----------



## javiwell (6 Abr 2022)

Manejamos más de 200 precios que oscilan todas las semanas, no me dedico a hacer un estudio de precios cada semana.

Si un precio sube o baja en una semana o en 3 meses, dificil saber si te han subido el margen mayorista o si ha subido el agricultor o su mayorista.

Más o menos observamos precios parecidos en general y márgenes parecidos cada mes.


----------



## javiwell (6 Abr 2022)

He dicho que hemos notado algo de inflación pero poco, he puesto los precios para que se vea la inflación que experimentamos

Los precios que he puesto oscilan 

Una inflación a nivel España de alimentos frescos del 5 por cien anual, supone una inflación mensual del 0,41 por cien que en unos precios que oscilan es muy complicado saber que inflación es la nuestra con 6 meses de negocio y 200 productos distintos cuyos precios oscilan.


----------



## OBDC (6 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> He dicho que hemos notado algo de inflación pero poco, he puesto los precios para que se vea la inflación que experimentamos
> 
> Los precios que he puesto oscilan
> 
> Una inflación a nivel España de alimentos frescos del 5 por cien anual, supone una inflación mensual del 0,41 por cien que en unos precios que oscilan es muy complicado saber que inflación es la nuestra con 6 meses de negocio y 200 productos distintos cuyos precios oscilan.



La inflación es acumulativa, no sería del 0,41.
Vamos mal de matemáticas financieras

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (7 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Joder te estoy diciendo a 1,90 un kg de tomates grandes extra como el que ves en Carrefour a 5 euros y pico... Es un precio de puta madre para consumir en un hogar



Es que has cogido los ecológicos, los rosa que venden al peso están bien y no tienen ese precio. No sé, es un consuelo un poco meh... Si llevarais un Excel con un gasto en alimentación, sabríamos si el ahorro es tal (tu mujer no lo lleva ni de coña, tú no sé)


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (7 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, a qué precio tenéis las patatas y cebollas? No sé si a alguien más le pasa, pero como consumidor, junto con las naranjas, me parecen los productos que más inflan de precio en el super y que suelen estar muucho más baratos en la frutería. Si veo eso caro, ya ni me molesto.


----------



## javiwell (7 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Por cierto, a qué precio tenéis las patatas y cebollas? No sé si a alguien más le pasa, pero como consumidor, junto con las naranjas, me parecen los productos que más inflan de precio en el super y que suelen estar muucho más baratos en la frutería. Si veo eso caro, ya ni me molesto.




Especifique por favor el tipo exacto de patata y de cebolla.

Tenemos patata de Murcia, patata roja, patata pequeña para asar, patata gallega, patata francesa....


Cebolla grande blanca, morada, pequeña, de cáscara marrón...


----------



## El gostoso (7 Abr 2022)

Vas a pillar, cabron, esos temas los lleva el padre.


OBDC dijo:


> La inflación es acumulativa, no sería del 0,41.
> Vamos mal de matemáticas financieras
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (7 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Especifique por favor el tipo exacto de patata y de cebolla.
> 
> Tenemos patata de Murcia, patata roja, patata pequeña para asar, patata gallega, patata francesa....
> 
> ...



las más baratas para atraer clientela. Eso, o te posicionas en el sector premium (una fruteria de mi calle lo hace). Solo entré una vez y me clavaron las fresas a 7 euros/kg, no volví, pero tiene un local pequeñito y no le debe de ir mal


----------



## javiwell (7 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> las más baratas para atraer clientela. Eso, o te posicionas en el sector premium (una fruteria de mi calle lo hace). Solo entré una vez y me clavaron las fresas a 7 euros/kg, no volví, pero tiene un local pequeñito y no le debe de ir mal



Las patatas más baratas que tenemos en tienda suelen estar a entre 79 y 89 céntimos el kg precio para el cliente. En nuestro albarán no me acuerdo, estará a 60 cent o por ahí


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (7 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Las patatas más baratas que tenemos en tienda suelen estar a entre 79 y 89 céntimos el kg precio para el cliente. En nuestro albarán no me acuerdo, estará a 60 cent o por ahí



Las suelo ver más baratas pero no está mal, entraría


----------



## OBDC (8 Abr 2022)

Aquí la única solución para salir adelante es comprar barras de plomo de 100 y 200 grs.
Y despedir a la empleada para que no se entere y no se le suelte la lengua que se sibrepesa.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Gorkako (8 Abr 2022)

cómo lleva tu mujer la cría de nabos  ??


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (8 Abr 2022)

Bueno hay que reconocerle algún mérito, con los precios mayoristas expuestos me imaginaba la patata a 5 euros


----------



## leoper (8 Abr 2022)

Lo que tiene que hacer es despedir a la empleada y trabajar


----------



## DigitalMarketer (9 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Las patatas más baratas que tenemos en tienda suelen estar a entre 79 y 89 céntimos el kg precio para el cliente. En nuestro albarán no me acuerdo, estará a 60 cent o por ahí



Aquí en un supermercado del Algarve llamado Santa Apolonia, siempre a reventar de gente, patatitas mini a 2.50€ kilo, patata roja a 1.69€ kilo.


----------



## OBDC (9 Abr 2022)

Nunca en burbuja se jabra hecho una prospección de precios de las patatas. Gracias Javito!!
Nos llevas al próximo salto económico de España en el que volveremos todos a trabajar la tierra y tu estás en la cima de los depredadores.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (9 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Aquí en un supermercado del Algarve llamado Santa Apolonia, siempre a reventar de gente, patatitas mini a 2.50€ kilo, patata roja a 1.69€ kilo.



Si te acercas a Villareal y cruzas a Ayamonte, hay por ahí un sitio de pollo para llevar que está espectacular. Creo que se llamaba super franco.


Buen sitio el Algarve


----------



## javiwell (11 Abr 2022)

Va todo bien, se consume más garbanzo, bacalao y espinaca.

Eso sí, mucha gente se va al pueblo y baja un poco la demanda estos dias


----------



## javiwell (11 Abr 2022)

Y qué tal afecta el guano a tu actividad?


----------



## OBDC (11 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y qué tal afecta el guano a tu actividad?



Desde que Ucrania no puede exportar fertilizantes @Econonista se dedica a vender guano.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Gouel (11 Abr 2022)

Madre mia, 308 páginas, la mitad de ellas intentando convencer al OP que ha metido la gamba, y aún sigue erre que erre, o es un grandisimo troll o un soberbio que piensa que sabe mas de lo que realmente sabe. Y viendo sus contestaciones me inclino por lo segundo.
Ya se que esto se ha tratado mil veces, pero no puedo por mas que aportar mi granito de arena.
30 mil euros por el traspaso de una fruteria parece caro, pero aún mas caro resulta cuando el alquiler del local lo tienes que negociar con un tercero, y esos 30 mil solo te permiten subrogarte el contrato por los años que le resten, después te puedes encontrar en la calle o con una subida de alquiler brutal. Pero bueno, obviando eso,, si la facturación es buena, el local está bien acondicionado, el alquiler es asequible... bueeeno.
Pero un contrato de exclusividad en una fruteria? Madre mia, eso es el mayor disparate que he visto nunca, una fruteria nada menos. Donde mas diferencia de precio hay de un proveedor a otro, de un día a otro. No, no existe nada como una tarifa de "mayorista". Lo que existen son tarifas de los mayoristas para vender a terceros, hoteles, restaurantes....

Te pasan un listado de precios semanal con la tarifa y tu ya vas pidiendo, es cómodo y rápido, pero no lo mas barato, pero ni de coña eh, pero unos pocos centimos arriba o abajo en el kilo de tomate o patatas tampoco le supone un quebranto a nadie, a no ser que ese sea tu negocio, claro. Como en el caso de una frutería, donde esos centimos de diferencia pueden ser tu beneficio.

Si vas a vender fruta directamente no puedes confiar tu suministro a un unico proveedor, te tienes que ir cada mañana al merca lo que sea y ver la mercancia, comprarla y aprovechar las ofertas, hay algunos que venden las patatas mas baratas que nadie, otros los tomates, hoy aprovechas una oferta de cebollas buenisima y la pones en la frutería practicamente regalada para que entren a comprar y se lleven también los calabacines, etc etc.
Lo que ha hecho vuestro jefe es lo que te han dicho ya mil veces, ha cambiado dos empleadas a las que pagaba y un alquiler de local que pagaba también, por 30 mil euros, cero euros de empleados, cero riesgos y además le pagais el alquiler. Y el sigue vendiendo igual. Puto genio.


----------



## javiwell (11 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Madre mia, 308 páginas, la mitad de ellas intentando convencer al OP que ha metido la gamba, y aún sigue erre que erre, o es un grandisimo troll o un soberbio que piensa que sabe mas de lo que realmente sabe. Y viendo sus contestaciones me inclino por lo segundo.
> Ya se que esto se ha tratado mil veces, pero no puedo por mas que aportar mi granito de arena.
> 30 mil euros por el traspaso de una fruteria parece caro, pero aún mas caro resulta cuando el alquiler del local lo tienes que negociar con un tercero, y esos 30 mil solo te permiten subrogarte el contrato por los años que le resten, después te puedes encontrar en la calle o con una subida de alquiler brutal. Pero bueno, obviando eso,, si la facturación es buena, el local está bien acondicionado, el alquiler es asequible... bueeeno.
> Pero un contrato de exclusividad en una fruteria? Madre mia, eso es el mayor disparate que he visto nunca, una fruteria nada menos. Donde mas diferencia de precio hay de un proveedor a otro, de un día a otro. No, no existe nada como una tarifa de "mayorista". Lo que existen son tarifas de los mayoristas para vender a terceros, hoteles, restaurantes....
> ...



Si 30 mil es mucho o poco dependerá del resultado que se obtenga.

Sentencias que es caro porque el proveedor es exclusivo no tiene mucho razonamiento detrás


----------



## Ynos (11 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si 30 mil es mucho o poco dependerá del resultado que se obtenga.
> 
> Sentencias que es caro porque el proveedor es exclusivo no tiene mucho razonamiento detrás



Caro o barato no existe en los negocios, retorno de la inversión en un plazo de 2 años es lo que dirá si has hecho bien o no.


----------



## Gouel (11 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si 30 mil es mucho o poco dependerá del resultado que se obtenga.
> 
> Sentencias que es caro porque el proveedor es exclusivo no tiene mucho razonamiento detrás





30 mil euros, sin garantía de alquiler, más exclusividad de proveedor... No sé qué más razonamiento quieres. 
Yo he comprado al por mayor frutas y verduras durante años, atarse a uno es completamente demencial. Pero encima pagar por el privilegio de que te vendan en exclusiva... No se qué más razonamiento quieres.

Pd. No he sentenciado nada por el importe, he dicho que 30 mil euros, bueno, puede pasar, pero 30 mil más exclusividad es un sinsentido. Eso es un hecho.


----------



## Silluzollope (11 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si 30 mil es mucho o poco dependerá del resultado que se obtenga.
> 
> Sentencias que es caro porque el proveedor es exclusivo no tiene mucho razonamiento detrás



Analizandolo desde fuera. El mayorista tenía lo siguiente:
- Pagos a SS, salarios, etc de dos empleadas
- Gastos de alquiler.
+ El beneficio de ser mayorista y vender al cliente final.

ahora tiene:
+ 30000€ en el banco
+ 0 gastos de alquiler
+ 0 gastos de empleadas
- Un ligero beneficio por vender de mayorista a minorista.

Visto así, el mayorista es el puto amo. Estoy seguro que el menor beneficio que saca por el genero lo compensa con quitarse gastos de empleadas y alquiler. Al final de mes gana lo mismo ¡Y encima con 30000€ en el banco!


----------



## OBDC (11 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Analizandolo desde fuera. El mayorista tenía lo siguiente:
> - Pagos a SS, salarios, etc de dos empleadas
> - Gastos de alquiler.
> + El beneficio de ser mayorista y vender al cliente final.
> ...



Es un guin guin. La muhé puede ir a buscar a la niña a cambio de pagar 30k, asumir los pasivos de la empleada, perder el paro, la indemnización por despido y renunciar a una nómina estable.
Y comer la fruta podrida, me olvidaba.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Analizandolo desde fuera. El mayorista tenía lo siguiente:
> - Pagos a SS, salarios, etc de dos empleadas
> - Gastos de alquiler.
> + El beneficio de ser mayorista y vender al cliente final.
> ...



Lo que ha perdido es el beneficio minorista que antes también era suyo.

El beneficio minorista que pierde él es menor que el beneficio minorista que ganamos nosotros. Porque él tenía dos empleadas y nosotros tenemos una.


----------



## OBDC (12 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo que ha perdido es el beneficio minorista que antes también era suyo.
> 
> El beneficio minorista que pierde él es menor que el beneficio minorista que ganamos nosotros. Porque él tenía dos empleadas y nosotros tenemos una.



Si consideras que tu mujer puede trabajar gratis y no le justifica irse a trabajar a otro lado.
Viendo lo visto, dejarais la empleada sola trabajando y tu mujer irá a buscar un trabajo rentable, porque el importe del trabajo de tu mujer no cambia, lo que haces es cambiar el nombre de salario a beneficio.....pero el importe es el mismo y tu muhé también necesita el dinero para vivir, beneficio se podría considerar todo importe que supere ese SMI que por el momento es 0.
No hay peor mentira que la que se hace uno mismo.
Ten cuidado con el desánimo de tu muhé, porque si se deja los cuernos para sacar de "beneficio" un importe equivalente o menor que un SMI, se dará cuenta que le interesa irse de empleada a otro sitio y dejará el muerto incluyendo el de tu padre, más una viogen en puerta por tener un marido betazo inútil haciendo cuentas y que va de experto.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (12 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El beneficio minorista que pierde él es menor que el beneficio minorista que ganamos nosotros. Porque él tenía dos empleadas y nosotros tenemos una.



Claro, por eso todo el mundo conoce a tu muhé como la CEO & Cofounder de fruterias Javito y tu padre como socio accionista, es uno invitados a las reuniones del IBEX 35


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

leoper dijo:


> Claro, por eso todo el mundo conoce a tu muhé como la CEO & Cofounder de fruterias Javito y tu padre como socio accionista, es uno invitados a las reuniones del IBEX 35



Bueno lo conoces porque te gusta venir al hilo a leer.


----------



## leoper (12 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno lo conoces porque te gusta venir al hilo a leer.



no, yo no voy a esas reuniones, bastante tengo con trabajar en mi negocio para que me salgan las cuentas.....

no se si lo pillas......


----------



## Lombroso (12 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es un guin guin. La muhé puede ir a buscar a la niña a cambio de pagar 30k, asumir los pasivos de la empleada, perder el paro, la indemnización por despido y renunciar a una nómina estable.
> Y comer la fruta podrida, me olvidaba.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Yo creo que el anterior propietario se daría cuenta de la disminución de caja y la escasa rentabilidad del negocio, lo que conllevaría, en el peor de los casos, tener que cerrar y apoquinar las respectivas indemnizaciones por despido. A todo eso podría sumarse una penalización por incumplimiento del contrato de alquiler y unas mermas de miles de euros el día que decida echar el cerrojo.

Con el trato, se lleva frescos 30.000 euros, se libra de indemnizaciones y despidos, trabaja la mitad t gana tal vez un 10-20 % menos.

Tuvo la suerte de encontrar al OP y su mujer. Veo tan lince al mayorista que hasta no me extrañaría que metiera dinero en la caja registradora para que las dos empleadas se vinieran arriba al cerrar la tienda. "1.000 euros de media, nunca ha bajado de 650", y el primer mes ya cae un 45%.


----------



## Gouel (12 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo que ha perdido es el beneficio minorista que antes también era suyo.
> 
> El beneficio minorista que pierde él es menor que el beneficio minorista que ganamos nosotros. Porque él tenía dos empleadas y nosotros tenemos una.



Entonces tú mujer trabaja gratis? La tienda la lleva solo la empleada? 
No sé cómo sigues haciendo trampas el solitario, es realmente divertido. Reconócelo ya, has trolleado desde el principio, es imposible que nadie sea tan idiota.
Pd. Ha cambiado el beneficio minorista a cambio de 30 mil euros y que le paguéis todos los gastos. Donde hay que firmar?


----------



## Gouel (12 Abr 2022)

Lo peor es que podría ser un buen negocio, si el traspaso hubiera sido sin empleada, con el alquiler negociado a 10 años y por supuesto comprando a quien le saliera del nabo. Pues le hubiera podido dar para vivir. Tal vez.


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Entonces tú mujer trabaja gratis? La tienda la lleva solo la empleada?
> No sé cómo sigues haciendo trampas el solitario, es realmente divertido. Reconócelo ya, has trolleado desde el principio, es imposible que nadie sea tan idiota.
> Pd. Ha cambiado el beneficio minorista a cambio de 30 mil euros y que le paguéis todos los gastos. Donde hay que firmar?



El resultado del semestre después de impuestos es de 12.608,59

Suponiendo que el siguiente semestre fuera exactamente igual serían 25.217,18 euros al año. 

Eso son 11.217,18 euros mas de renta al año que un smi de 2022 que son 14 mil euros.

Mi mujer está ganando el smi más 11.217,18 que pagan la compra del negocio durante los primeros 3 años 

Ahora mismo vive económicamente como antes con la diferencia de que dentro de dos años y medio pasará a ganar 25.217,18 en lugar de ganar 14.000. Siendo además propietaria de un negocio susceptible de ser traspasado en cualquier momento.

Conservando además la opción de trabajar sola si así lo decide y pasar a trabajar y ganar mucho más.


----------



## El gostoso (12 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El resultado del semestre después de impuestos es de 12.608,59
> 
> Suponiendo que el siguiente semestre fuera exactamente igual serían 25.217,18 euros al año.
> 
> ...



Joder, vaya negocio jajajaajjajaja

Javito, ya aprenderás que los años contables se cierran después de los fiscales, CAMPEÓN. Ahi veremos la risa


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Joder, vaya negocio jajajaajjajaja
> 
> Javito, ya aprenderás que los años contables se cierran después de los fiscales, CAMPEÓN. Ahi veremos la risa



Tu acabarás descubriendo que no por comer más albóndigas vas a recorrer los cien metros lisos en menos de lo que canta el gallo.

Por qué te parece entonces mal negocio si se gana más que el smi con el mismo trabajo?


----------



## El gostoso (12 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tu acabarás descubriendo que no por comer más albóndigas vas a recorrer los cien metros lisos en menos de lo que canta el gallo.
> 
> *Por qué te parece entonces mal negocio si se gana más que el smi con el mismo trabajo?*



JAAJJAJAJAJAAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> JAAJJAJAJAJAAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ



Si muy gracioso pero por qué, explícate


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

Las cuotas de autónomo están restadas ya en el resultado después de impuestos así como el IRPF

La inflación no está afectando a nuestro margen porque la repercutimos


----------



## Gouel (12 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El resultado del semestre después de impuestos es de 12.608,59
> 
> Suponiendo que el siguiente semestre fuera exactamente igual serían 25.217,18 euros al año.
> 
> ...



A ver.... No. Dejando aparte otras consideraciones y los números que das, no, sois propietarios de un negocio susceptible de ser traspasado. Lo que tienes es una deuda y un compromiso de exclusividad con mayorista y un alquiler de un local que cuando termine el contrato os puede mandar a tpc. El negocio lo tiene el mayorista que os ha timado y el dueño del local. A ver si lo entiendes, el único valor de tu negocio es la situación física del mismo, el cual hace que los clientes entren. Pero como el local no es tuyo, realmente no tienes nada de valor que traspasar.
Así que tú esperanza radica en encontrar a otro idiota al que endosarle la estafa, y no creo que sea tan fácil encontrar otro como tú.


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

En el primer semestre son 60, no 278


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

Entre 3

No hay 2 sin 3


----------



## OBDC (12 Abr 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Yo creo que el anterior propietario se daría cuenta de la disminución de caja y la escasa rentabilidad del negocio, lo que conllevaría, en el peor de los casos, tener que cerrar y apoquinar las respectivas indemnizaciones por despido. A todo eso podría sumarse una penalización por incumplimiento del contrato de alquiler y unas mermas de miles de euros el día que decida echar el cerrojo.
> 
> Con el trato, se lleva frescos 30.000 euros, se libra de indemnizaciones y despidos, trabaja la mitad t gana tal vez un 10-20 % menos.
> 
> Tuvo la suerte de encontrar al OP y su mujer. Veo tan lince al mayorista que hasta no me extrañaría que metiera dinero en la caja registradora para que las dos empleadas se vinieran arriba al cerrar la tienda. "1.000 euros de media, nunca ha bajado de 650", y el primer mes ya cae un 45%.



Yo creo que es un plan sistemático, va abriendo fruterías y vendiéndole a los empleados luego de "fraguar" los números.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (12 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En el primer semestre son 60, no 278



El primer semestre ya termino

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

Para los primeros 5 años es un precio cerrado, sin ipc. Y un buen precio.


----------



## leoper (12 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Lo peor es que podría ser un buen negocio, si el traspaso hubiera sido sin empleada, con el alquiler negociado a 10 años y por supuesto comprando a quien le saliera del nabo. Pues le hubiera podido dar para vivir. Tal vez.



mejor negocio hubiera sido aguantar y pillarla sin traspaso y con indemnizacion por despido




javiwell dijo:


> El resultado del semestre después de impuestos es de 12.608,59
> 
> Suponiendo que el siguiente semestre fuera exactamente igual serían 25.217,18 euros al año.
> 
> ...



eres el puto amo....debes ser colega de joan laporta...
ve poniendo las manos para parar el golpe...que mas vale que lo pares con las manos que con la cara



javiwell dijo:


> La inflación no está afectando a nuestro margen porque la repercutimos



ehhhh ? : estupefacto me has dejado.......
explicanos matematematicamene esto
le estas subiendo el IPC al margen ? que formula matematica aplicas ?
o como lo haces, explicamelo, porque se me escapa


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

leoper dijo:


> mejor negocio hubiera sido aguantar y pillarla sin traspaso y con indemnizacion por despido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un algoritmo matemático que hemos desarrollado en el departamento de próximo e i+d. Nos dan un precio mayorista y lo multiplicamos por 1,50 o por 1,55.

Luego redondeamos algunos precios intentando que acaben en 9


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Para los primeros 5 años es un precio cerrado, sin ipc. Y un buen precio.





javiwell dijo:


> Nos subirá la cuota de autónomo y se actualizará al IPC el salario de la empleada y el alquiler pero esas subidas no alcanzan 833 euros
> 
> También habría que ver qué precios podríamos estar cobrando en 2025 y si ha aumentado la densidad de población de la zona puesto que hay varias viviendas de nueva planta construyendose


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



Hombre qué alegría verte por aquí.

Aplica IPC al alquiler una vez que ha pasado el periodo con el precio pactado.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (12 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El resultado del semestre después de impuestos es de 12.608,59
> 
> Suponiendo que el siguiente semestre fuera exactamente igual serían 25.217,18 euros al año.
> 
> ...



Para ganar 25k LIMPIOS que es lo que dices tienes que facturar muchisimo mas


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Para ganar 25k LIMPIOS que es lo que dices tienes que facturar muchisimo mas



Ahí tienes la facturación y el resultado, es lo que estamos ganando


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (12 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ahí tienes la facturación y el resultado, es lo que estamos ganando



Sin pagar IRPF conforme a su sueldo (ve contando con que eso se te va a acabar más pronto que tarde) y con una cuota de 60€... Sinceramente, lo mejor que puede hacer tu mujer es dejarse de ínfulas de empresaria, para lo que evidentemente no sirve, echar a la empleada antes de que os la líe y abrir las horas que ella pueda, aunque facture menos. Páralo ahora que estás a tiempo, eres el que más cabeza tiene. La otra opción es decirle al mayorista que la facturación prometida era mentira, pero claro, no os cubristeis las espaldas de ninguna manera a nivel legal


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

Se los ha fundido mi muhe en 6 meses


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (12 Abr 2022)

además javito paga la casa y todo no?


----------



## OBDC (12 Abr 2022)

Un crack, para mí cuando contrata "empleadas" analiza las pretensiones familiares y si la soberbia y ansia de poder los puede como para meterse en un crédito para venderles la moto.
Imagínate tener 50 fruterías rehenes de una exclusiva vendiéndole todos los meses al por mayor fruta por valor de 7.000 pavos con un beneficio seguro del 30%. Sólo necesita un camión para reparto, dos chavales para hacer el picking y saber apretar a los productores a la hora de comprar. Nunca quiso ese otro 10% de beneficio, el riesgo de tener 100 empleados y el control de las cuentas de 50 tiendas no compensa. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> además javito paga la casa y todo no?



Todo no, ella pone casi toda la comida y compra ropa para la niña y paga campamentos y un servicio de plancha a domicilio


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

También suele hacer ella la compra en el super

Mi hija no va vestida del Primark

Además también invita ella a veces cuando salimos a comer o a cenar y llena el depósito del coche de vez en cuando, compra regalos para los cumpleaños etc


----------



## javiwell (12 Abr 2022)

En los gastos familiares, no en los gastos personales.


----------



## Arrigurriaga (13 Abr 2022)

¿Podéis aclararme cómo va el tema de los locales comerciales, por favor? ¿Un propietario puede romper un contrato de alquiler porque sí, la ley de urbanismo no le obliga a alquilarlo necesariamente a otro negocio? ¿En caso de venderlo, no está obligado proponerlo en primer lugar al dueño del negocio inquilino?

Gracias.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Todo no, ella pone casi toda la comida y compra ropa para la niña y paga campamentos y un servicio de plancha a domicilio



Lo del servicio de plancha a domicilio ya me ha matado


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> También suele hacer ella la compra en el super
> 
> Mi hija no va vestida del Primark
> 
> Además también invita ella a veces cuando salimos a comer o a cenar y llena el depósito del coche de vez en cuando, compra regalos para los cumpleaños etc



Pues comprar ropa buena a los niños es absurdo, la manchan, la rompen, les dura dos días... la economía doméstica también hay que afinarla


----------



## Lombroso (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El resultado del semestre después de impuestos es de 12.608,59
> 
> Suponiendo que el siguiente semestre fuera exactamente igual serían 25.217,18 euros al año.
> 
> ...




Tú sigue haciéndote trampas al solitario y verás cómo acabas. Tu mujer cuando llegue octubre de este año y lleve un año como propietaria del negocio, habrá ganado lo mismo que el año pasado, más 1.200 euros, porque al mayorista hay que pagarle 10.000 anuales.

Dijiste que guardarías 400 para imprevistos, ¿qué pasa? ¿qué como no salen las cuentas ya no los computas como gastos? ¿qué harás cuando te toque fumigar, cambiar el aire acondicionado, pagar la multa de sanidad o renovar uniformes?

El negocio no cumple ni de lejos con las expectativas que pensabais y tú te niegas a reconocerlo, no sé si en privado también. No aceptas el fracaso de lo que estás consiguiendo con lo que te planteaste. Dijiste que tu mujer ganaría lo mismo que ahora durante dos años para pagar el traspaso, y resulta que has tenido que alargar un año más para que esa premisa se siga cumpliendo. Eres como un reagrupador de deudas: si se paga el traspaso a dos años tu mujer no ganaría ni 900 euros al mes. Pues lo alargamos a 3 y así cumplimos objetivos. Y si la cosa va mal, lo alargamos a cuatro y seguimos vanagloriándonos de que todo es de color de rosa.

Si incluyes 400 euros de imprevistos, y traspaso a dos años como dijiste (400 y pico más), estos dos años tu mujer ganaría menos de 600 euros. El tercer año, cuando pierdas la bonificación pero pagues el traspaso, pasaría a ganar 1.200. Cierto es que 400 euros son muchos para imprevistos, con 250 iría bien (ten en cuenta el posible despido de la empleada).


----------



## Gouel (13 Abr 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tú sigue haciéndote trampas al solitario y verás cómo acabas. Tu mujer cuando llegue octubre de este año y lleve un año como propietaria del negocio, habrá ganado lo mismo que el año pasado, más 1.200 euros, porque al mayorista hay que pagarle 10.000 anuales.
> 
> Dijiste que guardarías 400 para imprevistos, ¿qué pasa? ¿qué como no salen las cuentas ya no los computas como gastos? ¿qué harás cuando te toque fumigar, cambiar el aire acondicionado, pagar la multa de sanidad o renovar uniformes?
> 
> ...



Ojo, y eso contando con la asesoría gratis del padre, el seguro a mitad de precio y la reforma a costa de un colega al que tampoco va a pagar.


----------



## Ds_84 (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El resultado del semestre después de impuestos es de 12.608,59
> 
> Suponiendo que el siguiente semestre fuera exactamente igual serían 25.217,18 euros al año.
> 
> ...



El oráculo de Omaha nen.

voy a vender mis 400 acciones de Berkshire y me voy a montar una fruteria PacoC que báis a flipar.

palabraaaaaaC


----------



## OBDC (13 Abr 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> ¿Podéis aclararme cómo va el tema de los locales comerciales, por favor? ¿Un propietario puede romper un contrato de alquiler porque sí, la ley de urbanismo no le obliga a alquilarlo necesariamente a otro negocio? ¿En caso de venderlo, no está obligado proponerlo en primer lugar al dueño del negocio inquilino?
> 
> Gracias.



Los locales comerciales les afecta la Ley de Arrendamientos Urbanos y el Código Civil.
Puedes buscar todo lo que quieras en Internet, que están a la vista.
Un contrato no lo puede romper un arrendador si no hay un incumplimiento del arrendatario. Y el plazo se pacta entre las partes.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El resultado del semestre después de impuestos es de 12.608,59
> 
> Suponiendo que el siguiente semestre fuera exactamente igual serían 25.217,18 euros al año.
> 
> ...



Hace 6 meses diste unos numeros, que hoy no lo son. En 6 meses a futuro también cambiarás las previsiones que emites hoy.
De todo el rebuzne que has dicho desde el principio del hilo, lo único inteligente qie te he leído es el cambio con respecto a la opción de que tu mujer trabaje sola, cosa que veo que ya estáis considerando finalmente.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (13 Abr 2022)

Parece que no ganará finalmente mas que un SMI si no tira a la empleada..









Escrivá ultima un acuerdo para subir la cuota de autónomos hasta 600€ en 2023


El Ministerio negocia entre bambalinas con las asociaciones de trabajadores por cuenta propia vinculadas a los sindicatos, así como con CCOO y UGT, y deja fuera a ATA, ligada a la patronal, que rechaza la propuesta.




www.lainformacion.com





Y sin considerar pasar a régimen de estimación directa.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Pues comprar ropa buena a los niños es absurdo, la manchan, la rompen, les dura dos días... la economía doméstica también hay que afinarla



Mi experiencia me dice que es mejor comprar un buen pantalón levis que aguante y unos zapatos Geox. Menos prendas y de más calidac porque las maltratan y hay que lavarlas cada dos por tres.

Además van mejor vestidos y me gusta que mi hija vaya bien vestida al igual que sus padres. 

Unos buenos zapatos de 60 euros acaban destrozados en 3 meses, antes de que les crezca el pie.


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> El oráculo de Omaha nen.
> 
> voy a vender mis 400 acciones de Berkshire y me voy a montar una fruteria PacoC que báis a flipar.
> 
> palabraaaaaaC



A qué precio las compraste?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (13 Abr 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> El oráculo de Omaha nen.
> 
> voy a vender mis 400 acciones de Berkshire y me voy a montar una fruteria PacoC que báis a flipar.
> 
> palabraaaaaaC



400 acciones, ereCs un potentadoC , y ahora vendras diciendo que son las "B" y no las "A" para que no vayan los albanokosovares a tu casaC. 
talueC


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi experiencia me dice que es mejor comprar un buen pantalón levis que aguante y unos zapatos Geox. Menos prendas y de más calidac porque las maltratan y hay que lavarlas cada dos por tres.
> 
> Además van mejor vestidos y me gusta que mi hija vaya bien vestida al igual que sus padres.
> 
> Unos buenos zapatos de 60 euros acaban destrozados en 3 meses, antes de que les crezca el pie.



No te ofendas, pero sois un quiero y no puedo, ella sobre todo, tú eres otro caso porque tu familia tiene pasta y tienes un trabajo decente (tampoco de tirar cohetes, eh). Sabéis que podéis jugar a ser "empresarios" sin riesgo y por eso vemos auténticas maniobras suicidas en este hilo. Por lo demás, no impresiona a nadie que una frutera que no cobra ni el SMI vaya luciendo marquitas y Audi, ¡y que encima tenga chacha para planchar! ¿Pero la empleada no era necesaria para tener tiempo libre y poder ocuparse de esas cosas?

En fin, cada uno hace lo que quiere con su dinero, como si quiere pedirle 600 euros al mes a tu padre para que la niña vaya al liceo francés


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Parece que no ganará finalmente mas que un SMI si no tira a la empleada..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo tengo claro, como empiecen las tonterías me cojo mi portátil y me instalo donde me convenga más. A ver los 30k del traspaso si se pueden amortizar, igual con algún camión de transporte internacional que les traslade las cámaras y las estanterías del Ikea a Estonia


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> No te ofendas, pero sois un quiero y no puedo, ella sobre todo, tú eres otro caso porque tu familia tiene pasta y tienes un trabajo decente (tampoco de tirar cohetes, eh). Sabéis que podéis jugar a ser "empresarios" sin riesgo y por eso vemos auténticas maniobras suicidas en este hilo. Por lo demás, no impresiona a nadie que una frutera que no cobra ni el SMI vaya luciendo marquitas y Audi, ¡y que encima tenga chacha para planchar! ¿Pero la empleada no era necesaria para tener tiempo libre y poder ocuparse de esas cosas?
> 
> En fin, cada uno hace lo que quiere con su dinero, como si quiere pedirle 600 euros al mes a tu padre para que la niña vaya al liceo francés



Por la modestisima cifra de 100 euros, nos recogen en casa cada semana un saco de dos lavadoras de ropa y nos los devuelven planchado y doblado o en perchas en nuestra casa.

Es un servicio que merece mucho la pena puesto que ya trabajamos bastante con una hija al cargo y abriendo los sábados. 

Con esos 100 euros compramos unas 12 horas al mes de tiempo libre el fin de semana y nos ahorramos como 30 euros en energía y detergente en casa.


----------



## Silluzollope (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por la modestisima cifra de 100 euros, nos recogen en casa cada semana un saco de dos lavadoras de ropa y nos los devuelven planchado y doblado o en perchas en nuestra casa.
> 
> Es un servicio que merece mucho la pena puesto que ya trabajamos bastante con una hija al cargo y abriendo los sábados.
> 
> Con esos 100 euros compramos unas 12 horas al mes de tiempo libre el fin de semana y nos ahorramos como 30 euros en energía y detergente en casa.



Veo que no solo te engañas con la frutería… ¿30€, luz agua y detergente al mes? ¿12 horas de trabajo cada finde?, ni que contaras el tiempo de dejar secar la ropa.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por la modestisima cifra de 100 euros, nos recogen en casa cada semana un saco de dos lavadoras de ropa y nos los devuelven planchado y doblado o en perchas en nuestra casa.
> 
> Es un servicio que merece mucho la pena puesto que ya trabajamos bastante con una hija al cargo y abriendo los sábados.
> 
> Con esos 100 euros compramos unas 12 horas al mes de tiempo libre el fin de semana y nos ahorramos como 30 euros en energía y detergente en casa.



No lo veo caro, pero las cuentas bueno, están hechas a tu estilo. Si contratáis a una mujer, por 100 € os ahorra 10 horas de limpiar y 15 euros por lo menos en productos de limpieza (según tu escala), no lo habéis pensado? igual es ya mucho trabajo lo de la frutería ya y sería mejor reducir las tareas en casa, o por qué no incluso coger otra empleada?


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Veo que no solo te engañas con la frutería… ¿30€, luz agua y detergente al mes? ¿12 horas de trabajo cada finde?, ni que contaras el tiempo de dejar secar la ropa.



Si te digo que pongas dos lavadoras, las tiendas y lo planches todo... Me vas a decir que tardas menos de 3 horas?

Yo es que si tengo a secar un domingo toda la ropa de una casa de 3 personas y quiero tener todo ordenado planchado y guardado para el lunes... Pues no hago nada más que currar en casa el domingo y la verdad que por 100 al mes menos lo que me ahorro, que hay que contar la energía de la plancha me compensa mil veces.


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> No lo veo caro, pero las cuentas bueno, están hechas a tu estilo. Si contratáis a una mujer, por 100 € os ahorra 10 horas de limpiar y 15 euros por lo menos en productos de limpieza (según tu escala), no lo habéis pensado? igual es ya mucho trabajo lo de la frutería ya y sería mejor reducir las tareas en casa, o por qué no incluso coger otra empleada?



Nadie se compromete a trabajar para ti por 100 euros al mes.

Tienes que contratar al menos dos días a media jornada cada semana


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Veo que no solo te engañas con la frutería… ¿30€, luz agua y detergente al mes? ¿12 horas de trabajo cada finde?, ni que contaras el tiempo de dejar secar la ropa.



Como si cuesta 15 euros, me compensa igual.

Es una cuestión de que voy a vivir un número de domingos limitado y no los quiero vivir planchando que bastante trabajo para no tener que hacerlo.


----------



## Ds_84 (13 Abr 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> 400 acciones, ereCs un potentadoC , y ahora vendras diciendo que son las "B" y no las "A" para que no vayan los albanokosovares a tu casaC.
> talueC



son la B gnyeee no me mateCs porfabor xDDDD

talueC


----------



## Gouel (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si te digo que pongas dos lavadoras, las tiendas y lo planches todo... Me vas a decir que tardas menos de 3 horas?
> 
> Yo es que si tengo a secar un domingo toda la ropa de una casa de 3 personas y quiero tener todo ordenado planchado y guardado para el lunes... Pues no hago nada más que currar en casa el domingo y la verdad que por 100 al mes menos lo que me ahorro, que hay que contar la energía de la plancha me compensa mil veces.



Ya veo que haces todas cuentas igual de bien, maravilloso...
Entonces, para que podais tener la fruteria te gastas 100 pavos extra en plancha, bueno, según tu 70.
Como economista no tienes precio campeón.
Pd: Anda venga, pasito a pasito, que todos los días se aprende algo.




__





La ventaja comparativa en nuestras vidas


La ventaja comparativa la vemos en acción en nuestras vidas todos los días. Utilizamos el ejemplo de un abogado y un jardinero. Si el prime...




tusprimerospasoseneconomia.blogspot.com


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Ya veo que haces todas cuentas igual de bien, maravilloso...
> Entonces, para que podais tener la fruteria te gastas 100 pavos extra en plancha, bueno, según tu 70.
> Como economista no tienes precio campeón.
> Pd: Anda venga, pasito a pasito, que todos los días se aprende algo.
> ...



Perdona pero javito es economista, al igual que su padre, poco puedes enseñarle


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Perdona pero javito es economista, al igual que su padre, poco puedes enseñarle



Hombre la riqueza de las naciones ya lo he leído más de una vez.

Precisamente nuestro caso de la colada es intercambiar nuestro trabajo por el trabajo de otro saliendo ambas partes beneficiadas por la especialización del trabajo y por la división del trabajo. Es un win win pero sin necesidad de mirarse a los ojos.

Es que estudiar 5 años de carrera de economía y no leerse la riqueza de las naciones, como pasa con la mayoría de los economistas, es demencial.


----------



## Gouel (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hombre la riqueza de las naciones ya lo he leído más de una vez.
> 
> Precisamente nuestro caso de la colada es intercambiar nuestro trabajo por el trabajo de otro saliendo ambas partes beneficiadas por la especialización del trabajo y por la división del trabajo. Es un win win pero sin necesidad de mirarse a los ojos.
> 
> Es que estudiar 5 años de carrera de economía y no leerse la riqueza de las naciones, como pasa con la mayoría de los economistas, es demencial.



Primero no sabes lo que es un win win, segundo la planchadora gana mas que tu mujer. 
Donde dices que te has sacado esa carrera de cinco años?


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Primero no sabes lo que es un win win, segundo la planchadora gana mas que tu mujer.
> Donde dices que te has sacado esa carrera de cinco años?



Hombre no voy a revelar la facultad pero tengo el título firmado por el Rey emérito


----------



## Gouel (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hombre no voy a revelar la facultad pero tengo el título firmado por el Rey emérito



Pues no se que tiene de malo decir en que facultad estudiaste, no es que te esté pidiendo el titulo con tu nombre y apellidos.
A ver, que no eres el primero que conozco con economicas que no sabe conceptos básicos de contabilidad, pero al menos la teoría general deberias saberla o pedir que te devuelvan el dinero que tu padre pagó por el titulo.


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Primero no sabes lo que es un win win, segundo la planchadora gana mas que tu mujer.
> Donde dices que te has sacado esa carrera de cinco años?



La planchadora gana menos que yo y yo tardo mucho más que ella en hacer ese trabajo.

Pero con una jornada del mío tengo arreglado todo el trabajo de colada, secado,planchado y doblado de todo el mes.


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Pues no se que tiene de malo decir en que facultad estudiaste, no es que te esté pidiendo el titulo con tu nombre y apellidos.
> A ver, que no eres el primero que conozco con economicas que no sabe conceptos básicos de contabilidad, pero al menos la teoría general deberias saberla o pedir que te devuelvan el dinero que tu padre pagó por el titulo.



No tiene nada de malo es solo que prefiero preservar mi privacidad


----------



## Gouel (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No tiene nada de malo es solo que prefiero preservar mi privacidad



Privacidad decir tu facultad?
Claro que si hombre...
Ah... acabo de caer, tu titulo sera de una de esas unis privadas con tanta solera y con nombre de monarca, a que si? Eso explicaría muchas cosas.


----------



## Gouel (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La planchadora gana menos que yo y yo tardo mucho más que ella en hacer ese trabajo.
> 
> Pero con una jornada del mío tengo arreglado todo el trabajo de colada, secado,planchado y doblado de todo el mes.



He dicho que gana mas que tu mujer, no que tu, que hagas trampas en los numeros es malo, pero que lo hagas en las palabras es aun peor.


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> He dicho que gana mas que tu mujer, no que tu, que hagas trampas en los numeros es malo, pero que lo hagas en las palabras es aun peor.



Ya pero es que muchas veces me tocaba a mí hacer la colada que no trabajo los sábados


----------



## Gouel (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya pero es que muchas veces me tocaba a mí hacer la colada que no trabajo los sábados



Eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que estoy diciendo, y deberias de saberlo.
Pagas una planchadora para ganar tiempo libre.
Tu mujer tiene un trabajo donde gana menos que la planchadora.
Tu mujer trabaja para no planchar y pierde dinero.
Win win...


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que estoy diciendo, y deberias de saberlo.
> Pagas una planchadora para ganar tiempo libre.
> Tu mujer tiene un trabajo donde gana menos que la planchadora.
> Tu mujer trabaja para no planchar y pierde dinero.
> Win win...



Mi mujer tarda menos en ganar 100 euros que lo que tarda en lavar, tender, destender, planchar, doblar y guardar 8 coladas. 

Trabajo que además tendría que hacer en el único día libre que tiene que es el domingo.

La utilidad marginal decreciente supone que a partir de determinadas horas de trabajo, te empieza a compensar más una hora de tiempo libre que unos euros más. Esto es muy importante cuando trabajas de lunes a sábado. El domingo tiene que ser para ti no para planchar.


----------



## Gouel (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi mujer tarda menos en ganar 100 euros que lo que tarda en lavar, tender, destender, planchar, doblar y guardar 8 coladas.
> 
> Trabajo que además tendría que hacer en el único día libre que tiene que es el domingo.
> 
> La utilidad marginal decreciente supone que a partir de determinadas horas de trabajo, te empieza a compensar más una hora de tiempo libre que unos euros más. Esto es muy importante cuando trabajas de lunes a sábado. El domingo tiene que ser para ti no para planchar.



Pues entonces tú mujer es muy torpe, estamos hablando de tareas básicas muy básicas. Si para ella poner una lavadora, tender y planchar le supone tanto esfuerzo y tiempo... Eso también explica muchas cosas.
Lo de la utilidad marginal lo acabas de mirar en Google, a que si?


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Pues entonces tú mujer es muy torpe, estamos hablando de tareas básicas muy básicas. Si para ella poner una lavadora, tender y planchar le supone tanto esfuerzo y tiempo... Eso también explica muchas cosas.
> Lo de la utilidad marginal lo acabas de mirar en Google, a que si?



Es que no es una lavadora, somos 3 personas en casa con una niña pequeña.

Tienes que añadir otros trabajos como bañarla, vestirla, darle de cenar, acostarla, jugar con ella, recoger juguetes. Si añadimos coladas no tenemos vida joder también nos justa hacer algún plan de vez en cuando.


----------



## Gouel (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Es que no es una lavadora, somos 3 personas en casa con una niña pequeña.
> 
> Tienes que añadir otros trabajos como bañarla, vestirla, darle de cenar, acostarla, jugar con ella, recoger juguetes. Si añadimos coladas no tenemos vida joder también nos justa hacer algún plan de vez en cuando.



En vuestro caso lo lógico es que ella trabaje menos horas ya que es la que menos gana y se dedique a esas tareas. Cuando las haga durante un mes verás tú cómo es coser y lavar.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi mujer tarda menos en ganar 100 euros que lo que tarda en lavar, tender, destender, planchar, doblar y guardar 8 coladas.
> 
> Trabajo que además tendría que hacer en el único día libre que tiene que es el domingo.
> 
> La utilidad marginal decreciente supone que a partir de determinadas horas de trabajo, te empieza a compensar más una hora de tiempo libre que unos euros más. Esto es muy importante cuando trabajas de lunes a sábado. El domingo tiene que ser para ti no para planchar.



no nos vendas que curra 8 horas a destajo de L-S porque esa frutería tiene menos clientela que un videoclub


----------



## Covid-8M (13 Abr 2022)

Pero como aguanta tanto el hilo de la fruteria?


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> no nos vendas que curra 8 horas a destajo de L-S porque esa frutería tiene menos clientela que un videoclub



Venda mucho o poco tiene que estar las mismas horas con la tienda abierta y ella presente. Tiempo que no puede usar para hacer coladas.


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Pero como aguanta tanto el hilo de la fruteria?



Mimo a los foreros que entran aquí y les contesto respetuosa y razonadamente. Procuro que las respuestas puedan ser de interés para otras personas que leen a parte del que me interpela.

Además hay una actualización de resultados cada mes.

Quizá añada un almanaque al hilo.


----------



## Covid-8M (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mimo a los foreros que entran aquí y les contesto respetuosa y razonadamente. Procuro que las respuestas puedan ser de interés para otras personas que leen a parte del que me interpela.
> 
> Además hay una actualización de resultados cada mes.
> 
> Quizá añada un almanaque al hilo.



Eso esta bien. Sigue asi


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Venda mucho o poco tiene que estar las mismas horas con la tienda abierta y ella presente. Tiempo que no puede usar para hacer coladas.



Y la empleada entonces para qué la quiere?


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Jajaja me has hecho reír


----------



## OBDC (13 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Yo lo tengo claro, como empiecen las tonterías me cojo mi portátil y me instalo donde me convenga más. A ver los 30k del traspaso si se pueden amortizar, igual con algún camión de transporte internacional que les traslade las cámaras y las estanterías del Ikea a Estonia



Hay algo que es un indicador de quiebra sí, o sí. La única duda es el cuando. Y es vivir siempre pensando en que el futuro "puede" ser mejor. Cuanto más as repetitivo e intenso es ese pensamiento mas cercano es el momento. En el interior todo el mundo sabe cuando conduce a un barranco. Porque siempre, y eso es ley, habrá un periodo del futuro que será peor y en ese momento está servida la quiebra. Cuanto menor margen hay de juego y más cerca estás de los números rojos, antes llegará. Y en este caso, hay por contrato, muy, pero muy poco margen de maniobra para corregir. Uno que no pague traspaso y no tenga exclusiva, tiene por lo menos un margen extra del 10% de corrección (o perdida) más que Javito, y el que no tenga empleada, otro margen más del 10%. Tiene suerte por el momento de que nadie que tenga ese margen extra de correccion, le haga dumping, porque se lo llevan por delante en 3 meses. Igualmente pasará, con la más leve "brisa", pasará. Y será más cerca que lejos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Y la empleada entonces para qué la quiere?



Porque la frutería abre sus puertas a las 8:00 cierra a las 15:30, vuelve a abrir a las 17:30 y cierra a las 22:00.

Hay muchísimas horas que cubrir y tienen que turnarse un poco.

Lo puede hacer uno, pero solo por un tiempo sino acaba quemando.


----------



## OBDC (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hombre no voy a revelar la facultad pero tengo el título firmado por el Rey emérito



En una noche de juerga?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (13 Abr 2022)

Lo absurdo sería hacerse empresario para no tenerlo

El tiempo libre es el tesoro más precioso


----------



## OBDC (13 Abr 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (13 Abr 2022)

La mayor falacia posible.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (13 Abr 2022)

La mayor falacia posible.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mimo a los foreros que entran aquí y les contesto respetuosa y razonadamente. Procuro que las respuestas puedan ser de interés para otras personas que leen a parte del que me interpela.
> 
> Además hay una actualización de resultados cada mes.
> 
> Quizá añada un almanaque al hilo.



Eres el perfecto ejemplo de lo que no hay que hacer. Eres uno de los gurúes más valorados en burbuja.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Abr 2022)

bueno, pero no para planchar, no mucho


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mimo a los foreros que entran aquí y les contesto respetuosa y razonadamente. Procuro que las respuestas puedan ser de interés para otras personas que leen a parte del que me interpela.
> 
> Además hay una actualización de resultados cada mes.
> 
> Quizá añada un almanaque al hilo.



te queremos, no nos abandones nunca!! Por favor, cuando te viogenice no nos lo ocultes, te lo decimos por tu bien


----------



## OBDC (14 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> bueno, pero no para planchar, no mucho



E ir a buscar a la niña al colegio.
Cuanta leyenda urbana hay en ser empresario, la peña se cree que ser empresario es rascarse los huevos.
Y la verdad es que no alcanzan las horas del día......(si te sobran estas haciendo algo mal, seguro).

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Arrigurriaga (14 Abr 2022)

Lo de la plancha es lo de menos: si yo fuera 'pija' y valorase el vestir bien también pagaría 100€ al mes por eso (pero como no lo soy, el planchado de la secadora me basta y sobra). El asunto aquí es que tienen un tren de vida absurdo para los ingresos de su mujer: Audi, Levis para la niña, me juego algo a que también asistenta... creía que no tenían 30.000€ ahorrados por ser jóvenes, hipoteca alta... pero no: éstos no conocen el lonchafinismo, y con esa mentalidad no merece la pena meterse en tal berenjenal para terminar fundiéndoselo todo en chorradas. Si te vas a fundir todo lo que ganas de todas las maneras, quédate de empleado en cualquier mierda y fuera historias.

En lo de la empleada sí que estoy de acuerdo: cuando abres más de 70 horas semanales y tienes un mínimo de vida personal, pues es necesaria. Y sobre el local, gracias pero no voy a buscar la ley. Preguntaba porque no creo que el dueño pueda echarle o subirle el alquiler tan fácilmente... sería un despiporre que el cierre de un comercio esté en manos del arrendador.


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Privacidad decir tu facultad?
> Claro que si hombre...
> Ah... acabo de caer, tu titulo sera de una de esas unis privadas con tanta solera y con nombre de monarca, a que si? Eso explicaría muchas cosas.



No, estudie en una pública.


----------



## leoper (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Porque la frutería abre sus puertas a las 8:00 cierra a las 15:30, vuelve a abrir a las 17:30 y cierra a las 22:00.
> 
> Hay muchísimas horas que cubrir y tienen que turnarse un poco.
> 
> Lo puede hacer uno, pero solo por un tiempo sino acaba quemando.



Menuda mierda de horario para las cajas que haceis
has sacado la estadistica de venta con discriminacion horaria ?
has sacado la media de venta por hora abierta 

para eso, montad un PAki....
vas a sacar mas dinero vendiendo monsters y papel de liar que frutas




OBDC dijo:


> Cuanta leyenda urbana hay en ser empresario, la peña se cree que ser empresario es rascarse los huevos.
> Y la verdad es que no alcanzan las horas del día......(si te sobran estas haciendo algo mal, seguro).



Uno se hace empresario para ganar dinero
Un empresario sin ambición, está abocado a un tragico final



Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Lo de la plancha es lo de menos: si yo fuera 'pija' y valorase el vestir bien también pagaría 100€ al mes por eso (pero como no lo soy, el planchado de la secadora me basta y sobra). El asunto aquí es que tienen un tren de vida absurdo para los ingresos de su mujer: Audi, Levis para la niña, me juego algo a que también asistenta... creía que no tenían 30.000€ ahorrados por ser jóvenes, hipoteca alta... pero no: éstos no conocen el lonchafinismo, y con esa mentalidad no merece la pena meterse en tal berenjenal para terminar fundiéndoselo todo en chorradas. Si te vas a fundir todo lo que ganas de todas las maneras, quédate de empleado en cualquier mierda y fuera historias.
> 
> En lo de la empleada sí que estoy de acuerdo: cuando abres más de 70 horas semanales y tienes un mínimo de vida personal, pues es necesaria. Y sobre el local, gracias pero no voy a buscar la ley. Preguntaba porque no creo que el dueño pueda echarle o subirle el alquiler tan fácilmente... sería un despiporre que el cierre de un comercio esté en manos del arrendador.



Le sobra horario para esa facturación de todas todas
de todas maneras, le saldría mucho mejor una empleada a media jornada por la tarde y una Keli por las mañanas en casa
todo recogidito, planchado, comida hecha...y por la tarde con su peque

plan poco ambicioso en cuanto a dinero, pero para darse una vidorra en condiciones


----------



## Arrigurriaga (14 Abr 2022)

No veo que cerrar las horas de menos ventas sea la solución: eso precisamente (la poca disponibilidad horaria) es lo que hace a la gente irse a los supermercados. Lo que sí me parece una locura es estar abiertos hasta las 22h... llevaré mucho tiempo en el extranjero, pero aquí las tiendas abren 10h-19h cerrando domingos y lunes. Y salen perdiendo respecto a los supers (que abren de 8h a 20h), pero dan la ventaja de estar en el centro. Luego están los pakis abiertos domingos y hasta la medianoche, pero ya es otro tema.

El tema aquí no es ser empresario: ningún frutero se hace rico. Superar los 2.000€ mansuales con ese tipo de negocio ya es complicado, y los 3.000€ será marginal. Los fruteros son clase obrera, eso está claro. El problema es tener ese negocio a la vez que llevas un tren de vida tan porqueyolovalguista, pero allá cada cual con sus decisiones.


----------



## OBDC (14 Abr 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> No veo que cerrar las horas de menos ventas sea la solución: eso precisamente (la poca disponibilidad horaria) es lo que hace a la gente irse a los supermercados. Lo que sí me parece una locura es estar abiertos hasta las 22h... llevaré mucho tiempo en el extranjero, pero aquí las tiendas abren 10h-19h cerrando domingos y lunes. Y salen perdiendo respecto a los supers (que abren de 8h a 20h), pero dan la ventaja de estar en el centro. Luego están los pakis abiertos domingos y hasta la medianoche, pero ya es otro tema.
> 
> El tema aquí no es ser empresario: ningún frutero se hace rico. Superar los 2.000€ mansuales con ese tipo de negocio ya es complicado, y los 3.000€ será marginal. Los fruteros son clase obrera, eso está claro. El problema es tener ese negocio a la vez que llevas un tren de vida tan porqueyolovalguista, pero allá cada cual con sus decisiones.



El abrir hasta las 22 es tratar de "rascar" céntimo más en un negocio paupérrimo. Un invento para esquivar el cierre.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> E ir a buscar a la niña al colegio.
> Cuanta leyenda urbana hay en ser empresario, la peña se cree que ser empresario es rascarse los huevos.
> Y la verdad es que no alcanzan las horas del día......(si te sobran estas haciendo algo mal, seguro).
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



también te digo que no soy empresario, soy un simple autónomo que jamás contratará a nadie, pero para ganar lo que gana la peruchi me tocaría los cojones a dos manos. Puedes enfocarlo de muchos modos, ella podría ganar el SMI si abriera 8 horitas, o incluso menos, total, no tiene que ir a por la fruta ni nada, ya ves tú


----------



## Arrigurriaga (14 Abr 2022)

Eso no es tan simple: si ahora de repente sólo abre de 10h a 18h, perdería la mitad de la clientela. Yo abriría de 9h a 19h, pero con 60h semanales seguirá necesitando una empleada a tiempo parcial. 50€ la hora me parece una recaudación razonable... nadie se hace rico con una tienda de barrio.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hombre la riqueza de las naciones ya lo he leído más de una vez.
> 
> Precisamente nuestro caso de la colada es intercambiar nuestro trabajo por el trabajo de otro saliendo ambas partes beneficiadas por la especialización del trabajo y por la división del trabajo. Es un win win pero sin necesidad de mirarse a los ojos.
> 
> Es que estudiar 5 años de carrera de economía y no leerse la riqueza de las naciones, como pasa con la mayoría de los economistas, es demencial.



tienes que ser un troll, right?

la división del trabajoC dice jajajajjajajjajajjajaja

güin güin la fruteriaC

güin güin pal que te vende la frutaC jajajja


----------



## Gouel (14 Abr 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Eso no es tan simple: si ahora de repente sólo abre de 10h a 18h, perdería la mitad de la clientela. Yo abriría de 9h a 19h, pero con 60h semanales seguirá necesitando una empleada a tiempo parcial. 50€ la hora me parece una recaudación razonable... nadie se hace rico con una tienda de barrio.



Facturas 50 euros la hora de los que te quedan
10 para ti, y te gastas 15 en plancha y limpieza para tener tiempo libre. No se eh, no tengo 5 años de carrera de ehconomista, pero suena poco rentable.


----------



## Arrigurriaga (14 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Facturas 50 euros la hora de los que te quedan
> 10 para ti, y te gastas 15 en plancha y limpieza para tener tiempo libre. No se eh, no tengo 5 años de carrera de ehconomista, pero suena poco rentable.



No sé de dónde sacas esas cuentas, pero poca gente supera los 15€ netos por hora efecfiva de trabajo. El negocio funciona, el problema es el tren de vida que llevan. Aunque para él no lo parece.


----------



## Gouel (14 Abr 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> No sé de dónde sacas esas cuentas, pero poca gente supera los 15€ netos por hora efecfiva de trabajo. El negocio funciona, el problema es el tren de vida que llevan. Aunque para él no lo parece.



Las cuentas las he hecho como las hace el OP.
Edito, he hechado un vistazo a las cuentas del primer post. 60 horas de trabajo para ganar 1200 euros, vamos, a cinco euros la hora.
paga 100 euros para ahorrarse según el, 12 horas de trabajo. unos 8 euros la hora... Defender como hace el, que eso es lo más lógico y viable es una soplapollez. Es como ganarte la vida limpiando casas y pagar a alguien mas de lo que tu ganas para que vaya a la tuya a limpiarte porque no te da tiempo.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Abr 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Eso no es tan simple: si ahora de repente sólo abre de 10h a 18h, perdería la mitad de la clientela. Yo abriría de 9h a 19h, pero con 60h semanales seguirá necesitando una empleada a tiempo parcial. 50€ la hora me parece una recaudación razonable... nadie se hace rico con una tienda de barrio.



Puede cerrar dos horas a mediodía, o dejar a la empleada a menos horas, pero vamos, que es que la empleada cobra más que ella, con solo quitársela saldría ganando


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Las cuentas las he hecho como las hace el OP.
> Edito, he hechado un vistazo a las cuentas del primer post. 60 horas de trabajo para ganar 1200 euros, vamos, a cinco euros la hora.
> paga 100 euros para ahorrarse según el, 12 horas de trabajo. unos 8 euros la hora... Defender como hace el, que eso es lo más lógico y viable es una soplapollez. Es como ganarte la vida limpiando casas y pagar a alguien mas de lo que tu ganas para que vaya a la tuya a limpiarte porque no te da tiempo.



la auténtica gilipollez es mantener a una peruana para que se te empodere y te haga contratar una chacha, tenía que decirlo alguien hombre ya


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Facturas 50 euros la hora de los que te quedan
> 10 para ti, y te gastas 15 en plancha y limpieza para tener tiempo libre. No se eh, no tengo 5 años de carrera de ehconomista, pero suena poco rentable.



Verás, desde tu punto de vista una hora de un lunes por la mañana vale lo mismo que una hora del domingo en la comida.

Pero no es así, que te escriban unos amigotes el domingo para invitarte a una barbacoa y tener que responder que no puedes porque tienes que planchar lo de toda la semana seguramente es una mayor pérdida que los 15 euros que te ha costado ganarlo trabajando.

De hecho si lo piensas bien, todos trabajamos al menos 5 días a la semana solo para tener dos días libres.

Siguiendo tu razonamiento sería absurdo pegarse una mariscada el día de tu cumpleaños. Porque vas a tardar una hora en comerte o invitar a 250 euros cuando tardarías 20 horas laborables en ganarlo... Ya joder pero es tu cumpleaños, es una vez al año.


----------



## Gouel (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Verás, desde tu punto de vista una hora de un lunes por la mañana vale lo mismo que una hora del domingo en la comida.
> 
> Pero no es así, que te escriban unos amigotes el domingo para invitarte a una barbacoa y tener que responder que no puedes porque tienes que planchar lo de toda la semana seguramente es una mayor pérdida que los 15 euros que te ha costado ganarlo trabajando.
> 
> De hecho si lo piensas bien, todos trabajamos al menos 5 días a la semana solo para tener dos días libres.



Eh.... Que? No, en serio, que?


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Eh.... Que? No, en serio, que?



Yo creo que lo has entendido perfectamente.

Sino don Jesús lo explica mucho mejor que yo


----------



## OBDC (14 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> también te digo que no soy empresario, soy un simple autónomo que jamás contratará a nadie, pero para ganar lo que gana la peruchi me tocaría los cojones a dos manos. Puedes enfocarlo de muchos modos, ella podría ganar el SMI si abriera 8 horitas, o incluso menos, total, no tiene que ir a por la fruta ni nada, ya ves tú



 exacto, tal cual

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (14 Abr 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Eso no es tan simple: si ahora de repente sólo abre de 10h a 18h, perdería la mitad de la clientela. Yo abriría de 9h a 19h, pero con 60h semanales seguirá necesitando una empleada a tiempo parcial. 50€ la hora me parece una recaudación razonable... nadie se hace rico con una tienda de barrio.



El mayorista si....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

No soy contable


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Afortunadamente


----------



## Scire (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por la modestisima cifra de 100 euros, nos recogen en casa cada semana un saco de dos lavadoras de ropa y nos los devuelven planchado y doblado o en perchas en nuestra casa.
> 
> Es un servicio que merece mucho la pena puesto que ya trabajamos bastante con una hija al cargo y abriendo los sábados.
> 
> Con esos 100 euros compramos unas 12 horas al mes de tiempo libre el fin de semana y nos ahorramos como 30 euros en energía y detergente en casa.



Esto ya está tomando unos tonos de valleinclanescos...

¿Ahora vas a contar como beneficio de la frutería que tu señora se coja los domingos para plancharte la ropa? ¿Lo que te ahorras en una chacha?


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Esto ya está tomando unos tonos de valleinclanescos...
> 
> ¿Ahora vas a contar como beneficio de la frutería que tu señora se coja los domingos para plancharte la ropa? ¿Lo que te ahorras en una chacha?



No, solo estoy diciendo que ella asume algunos gastos familiares con lo que gana, que no todo lo pago yo.

Por ejemplo ella paga lo de las coladas para todos y trae casi toda la comida a casa además de comprar ropa para la niña y pagar campamentos 

Yo tengo la casa y la hipoteca a mi nombre y pago la energía e internet pero gano más claro.

Ya pagará ella más cosas cuando la frutería sea suya, estamos construyendo los beneficios futuros de la frutería para que así sea.


----------



## OBDC (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, solo estoy diciendo que ella asume algunos gastos familiares con lo que gana, que no todo lo pago yo.
> 
> Por ejemplo ella paga lo de las coladas para todos y trae casi toda la comida a casa además de comprar ropa para la niña y pagar campamentos
> 
> ...



Es que es tan "señora" que además de tener un Audi también tiene chacha.
Después nos preguntamos como es que España llega a estos niveles de endeudamiento. Subvencionamos autónomos para pagar chachas y que el marido juegue al golf. Somos muy chachi piruli y de hacer trabajos de "nivel bajo" nada de nada....
Y si trabaja en la frutería es porque es la "ama" que sino.....
Pobres viviendo como ricos, que puede salir mal?
Ya montaremos la SAREB V2 en un par de años.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Pero si estamos a mediados de abril y ya tenemos más de 10 mil en el banco


----------



## Scire (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, solo estoy diciendo que ella asume algunos gastos familiares con lo que gana, que no todo lo pago yo.
> 
> Por ejemplo ella paga lo de las coladas para todos y trae casi toda la comida a casa además de comprar ropa para la niña y pagar campamentos
> 
> ...



Bueno, lo que creo que estás diciendo es que la señora contribuye a los gastos de la casa en especie: haciendo la colada, planchando la ropa y recogiendo los juguetes, mientras tú te echas en el sofá a ver Netflix...
Y menos mal que no tiene que ir a lavar al río.

¡Ay, como te lea Irene Montero! Y esta vez se enfadará con razón...

En serio, no me parece del todo mal el concepto, pero el trato va en detrimento de tu persona. La colada la hace la lavadora, la ropa se seca sola, los juguetes se recogen en 5 minutos. Que tienes una hija, no al batallón Azov en tu casa.
¿Planchar? Sí, un coñazo, pero aparte de las camisas, los tejidos actuales de la ropa casual prácticamente se pueden echar del tendedero directo al cajón.
¿No sería normal que, ya que ambos trabajáis las mismas horas, también compartáis las tareas del hogar y a su vez compartáis los gastos? Ahora mismo, tu mujer le está pagando la hipoteca al proveedor, si no la universidad de los hijos.

Piensa que si en algún momento te divorcias o, peor, te cae una viogen*, te quedas sin el piso, la mitad de tu sueldo y planchándote tú las camisas. Ah, y tu padre con la deuda de la frutería.

Es que, Javiwell, suena todo muy sórdido, muy esperpéntico... Suena como si le hubieras puesto la frutería a tu mujer para que te haga de chacha, y encima sustentas el despropósito en La riqueza de las naciones de Smith.

*En su favor, las panchitas no suelen denunciar tanto como las españolas.


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Bueno, lo que creo que estás diciendo es que la señora contribuye a los gastos de la casa en especie: haciendo la colada, planchando la ropa y recogiendo los juguetes, mientras tú te echas en el sofá a ver Netflix...
> Y menos mal que no tiene que ir a lavar al río.
> 
> ¡Ay, como te lea Irene Montero! Y esta vez se enfadará con razón...
> ...



A ver, las coladas no es que sean un trabajo enorme, simplemete exigen el compromiso de permanecer en tu casa el puto domingo.

Porque cuando la lavadora termina hay que estar ahí para sacar la ropa que sino huele mal. No puedes dejar la lavadora puesta y pirarte todo el día por ahí.

Cuando por fin has tendido la ropa ya te puedes ir a divertir, pero con el crono puesto porque hay que volver enseguida a planchar y a bañar a la niña y darle de cenar y acostarla a una hora prudente.

En cambio por 25 euros ala semana, sales a las 10 de la mañana el domingo y vuelves a las 20:30. Tienes un día entero para ir a hacer pesca submarina o subir una montaña.


----------



## OBDC (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver, las coladas no es que sean un trabajo enorme, simplemete exigen el compromiso de permanecer en tu casa el puto domingo.
> 
> Porque cuando la lavadora termina hay que estar ahí para sacar la ropa que sino huele mal. No puedes dejar la lavadora puesta y pirarte todo el día por ahí.
> 
> ...



La montaña ya la estás subiendo y no te enteras

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Scire (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver, las coladas no es que sean un trabajo enorme, simplemete exigen el compromiso de permanecer en tu casa el puto domingo.
> 
> Porque cuando la lavadora termina hay que estar ahí para sacar la ropa que sino huele mal. No puedes dejar la lavadora puesta y pirarte todo el día por ahí.
> 
> ...



A ver, aunque tengas una hija, poner una lavadora al día me parece una exageración. Con dos a la semana basta, sobre todo cuando tienes en el ropero medio catálogo de la Levi's.

Pero el tema ya no es ese, ni siquiera que tu mujer se ocupe de las tareas del hogar mientras tú pagas la hipoteca. Estamos desviando y extraviando el tema.

La cosa es que ella es dueña de una frutería, una empresaria, que se debe a un negocio que no renta como se le prometió (de hecho, no se le prometió nada; no se miraron las cuentas del último año, solo a los ojos...).
Parece que estas poniendo pretextos para justificar los malos números, como que te llevas la fruta a casa o que la mujer te plancha la corbata.

Pero, para eso, no hace falta montar ninguna frutería. Cualquier trabajo le daría el mismo dinero, el mismo tiempo, y mucha menos responsabilidad y deuda.

¿Para esto hacía falta coger un negocio? Y si fue un error, ¿por qué no reconocerlo?

Mira, si la cosa era sacarse unas tardes para poner la lavadora y recoger la chochona, tu mujer puede perfectamente trabajar 60 horas al mes, cobrar 3.000 euros y, para esas tareas menores, gastarse 500 o menos al mes en una chacha. Vamos, que tu mujer podría trabajar 60 horas en vez de 80 y ganar 2.500 euros.
Y tú también podrías contribuir, si acaso no se te ha ocurrido, en las tareas de la casa. ¡Luego nos extrañamos de que voten a Podemos!


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Abr 2022)

Poco se habla de los campamentos, ojo, pero la niña no tenía 3 años? La mandáis a Escocia a aprender inglés para poder abrir franquicias en EEUU?


----------



## OBDC (14 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Poco se habla de los campamentos, ojo, pero la niña no tenía 3 años? La mandáis a Escocia a aprender inglés para poder abrir franquicias en EEUU?




En Miami hay cientos de potenciales clientes de sudamerica que se los puede mirar a los ojos.







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Gouel (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo creo que lo has entendido perfectamente.
> 
> Sino don Jesús lo explica mucho mejor que yo



Buf... Si no eres un troll estás muy pero que muy perdido.


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Poco se habla de los campamentos, ojo, pero la niña no tenía 3 años? La mandáis a Escocia a aprender inglés para poder abrir franquicias en EEUU?



Tiene 4 y cada vez que no hay cole y sus padres si trabajan que son navidades, verano y puentes, tiene un campamento al que ir y hay que pagarlo. Dos meses de campamento en verano cuestan bastante dinero, la niña tiene que tener actividades por la mañana y estar con otros niños.

Este verano irá a un campamento de golf donde reciben clases de inglés, natación, cocina, golf, tenis, comen con sus profesores y pueden estar hasta las 18h en un entorno natural. No escatimo en eso porque es su infancia y esa felicidad y esos recuerdos son imborrables, además quiero que juegue al golf con su padre, la llevo a clases cada sábado, eso no se aprende en un par de horas.


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Buf... Si no eres un troll estás muy pero que muy perdido.



Escuchar a este hombre por youtube es como haber tenido el privilegio de haber recibido clases del mismísimo David Ricardo.

Su obra está en las bibliotecas de todos los bancos centrales del mundo. "Dinero, crédito bancario y ciclos económicos"

El ensayo más importante sobre sistemas financieros jamás escrito. Es abogado, es matemático actuario, es economista, filósofo, historiador, ensayista, intelectualmente es una puta barbaridad, es la gloria de la escuela austriaca de economia, su máximo exponente vivo.


----------



## OBDC (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Escuchar a este hombre por youtube es como haber tenido el privilegio de haber recibido clases del mismísimo David Ricardo.
> 
> Su obra está en las bibliotecas de todos los bancos centrales del mundo. "Dinero, crédito bancario y ciclos económicos"
> 
> El ensayo más importante sobre sistemas financieros jamás escrito. Es abogado, es matemático actuario, es economista, filósofo, historiador, ensayista, intelectualmente es una puta barbaridad, es la gloria de la escuela austriaca de economia, su máximo exponente vivo.



Supongo que tendrá un capitulo de "mirarse a los ojos en el mundo de las finanzas" que siguen los BCE a rajatabla.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tiene 4 y cada vez que no hay cole y sus padres si trabajan que son navidades, verano y puentes, tiene un campamento al que ir y hay que pagarlo. Dos meses de campamento en verano cuestan bastante dinero, la niña tiene que tener actividades por la mañana y estar con otros niños.
> 
> Este verano irá a un campamento de golf donde reciben clases de inglés, natación, cocina, golf, tenis, comen con sus profesores y pueden estar hasta las 18h en un entorno natural. No escatimo en eso porque es su infancia y esa felicidad y esos recuerdos son imborrables, además quiero que juegue al golf con su padre, la llevo a clases cada sábado, eso no se aprende en un par de horas.



Joder, parece la infancia de la infanta Sofía, qué nivel


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Joder, parece la infancia de la infanta Sofía, qué nivel



Un mes y una semana de campamento nos cuestan 650 euros, es un precio blando como socio de un club por el que pago una cuota mensual.

Otros compran una Xbox y unos juegos, la mía no tiene de eso.

.


----------



## OBDC (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Un mes y una semana de campamento nos cuestan 650 euros, es un precio blando como socio de un club por el que pago una cuota mensual.
> 
> 
> .



Es un precio blando sin duda, a mi me cuesta bastante más el club donde van mis chicas

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Un mes y una semana de campamento nos cuestan 650 euros, es un precio blando como socio de un club por el que pago una cuota mensual.
> 
> 
> .



Bueno, eso a tu mujer no? Es el sueldo de un mes, está muy bien


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Bueno, eso a tu mujer no? Es el sueldo de un mes, está muy bien



Si este año pagará mi mujer ese campamento salvo que le vaya muy mal la cosa que entonces lo pagaré yo.


----------



## leoper (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tiene 4 y cada vez que no hay cole y sus padres si trabajan que son navidades, verano y puentes, tiene un campamento al que ir y hay que pagarlo. Dos meses de campamento en verano cuestan bastante dinero, la niña tiene que tener actividades por la mañana y estar con otros niños.
> 
> Este verano irá a un campamento de golf donde reciben clases de inglés, natación, cocina, golf, tenis, comen con sus profesores y pueden estar hasta las 18h en un entorno natural. No escatimo en eso porque es su infancia y esa felicidad y esos recuerdos son imborrables, además quiero que juegue al golf con su padre, la llevo a clases cada sábado, eso no se aprende en un par de horas.



me dan ganas hasta de apuntarme a mi......


----------



## kikoseis (14 Abr 2022)

Jajaja, mira que eres troll
Vaya fauna por este hilo
El Jorge Javier se queda en ciudadano ejemplar al lado de algunos que vienen aquí


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

leoper dijo:


> me dan ganas hasta de apuntarme a mi......



Estas a tiempo, aprende a jugar al golf, es una de las mejores cosas que puedes hacer por tu salud, tu felicidad y tu círculo social. No es tan caro cómo se piensa la gente.


----------



## OBDC (14 Abr 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Jajaja, mira que eres troll
> Vaya fauna por este hilo
> El Jorge Javier se queda en ciudadano ejemplar al lado de algunos que vienen aquí



Te aviso que meterte con un solo troll de este hilo es meterte con todos.
Faltaba más, venir a trolear a un troll.
Ya no hay respeto en la juventud.







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## kikoseis (14 Abr 2022)

Scire dijo:


> A ver, aunque tengas una hija, poner una lavadora al día me parece una exageración. Con dos a la semana basta, sobre todo cuando tienes en el ropero medio catálogo de la Levi's.
> 
> Pero el tema ya no es ese, ni siquiera que tu mujer se ocupe de las tareas del hogar mientras tú pagas la hipoteca. Estamos desviando y extraviando el tema.
> 
> ...



Si tienes un crío sale una lavadora al día fijo.
Como se ve que no tienes familia.

Es como lo de que los juguetes se recogen en 5 minutos.
En las series de la tele, claro.

Si es que hablar es muy fácil. 
Ya lo dice el refrán, una cosa es predicar y otra dar trigo.


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Si tienes un crío sale una lavadora al día fijo.
> Como se ve que no tienes familia.
> 
> Es como lo de que los juguetes se recogen en 5 minutos.
> ...



Cuando esté 4 años seguidos sin criada y cuidando a un bebé a la vez que trabaja ya veremos lo que opina de la utilidad marginal de una hora libre sin niños para hacer lo que le dé la real gana.

Una resaca con un crío es levantarse a las 8 de la mañana y prestarle todo tu atención hasta que se quede dormido.


----------



## leoper (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Estas a tiempo, aprende a jugar al golf, es una de las mejores cosas que puedes hacer por tu salud, tu felicidad y tu círculo social. No es tan caro cómo se piensa la gente.



de momento me lucen mas los motoalmuerzos nostalgicos con los amigos por la sierra a rutear con las bmws, echarnos unas risas, ponernos al dia y rajar un poco del mundo

eso si que es salud


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

leoper dijo:


> de momento me lucen mas los motoalmuerzos nostalgicos con los amigos por la sierra a rutear con las bmws, echarnos unas risas, ponernos al dia y rajar un poco del mundo
> 
> eso si que es salud



No está nada mal, yo tengo una modesta Suzuki van van para darme mis paseos


----------



## Gouel (14 Abr 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Si tienes un crío sale una lavadora al día fijo.
> Como se ve que no tienes familia.
> 
> Es como lo de que los juguetes se recogen en 5 minutos.
> ...



Será que vuestros hijos tienen una sola muda y son muy desordenados.


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Será que vuestros hijos tienen una sola muda y son muy desordenados.



Veo más probable que tú no tengas hijos.


----------



## Gouel (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Veo más probable que tú no tengas hijos.



Error, y el mío es de verdad, no como tú título de económicas.


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Error, y el mío es de verdad, no como tú título de económicas.



Y cuántas lavadoras ponías a la semana en casa cuando el niño, niña o niñe tenía 4 años.

Cuantos convivís?


----------



## Gouel (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y cuántas lavadoras ponías a la semana en casa cuando el niño, niña o niñe tenía 4 años.
> 
> Cuantos convivís?



Tres personas, tres por semana. Niño. Ropa a cascoporro.


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Tres personas, tres por semana. Niño. Ropa a cascoporro.



Bien pues yo de esas 3 lavadoras, me quito dos de encima con este servicio.

Trabajáis los dos? Alguno trabaja el sábado? Lo planchais vosotros todo? Trabajais vestidos con camisa y corbata?


----------



## Gouel (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bien pues yo de esas 3 lavadoras, me quito dos de encima con este servicio.
> 
> Trabajáis los dos? Alguno trabaja el sábado? Lo planchais vosotros todo? Trabajais vestidos con camisa y corbata?



Todo eso entiendes que es irrelevante para lo que estamos hablando, verdad? Pero si, no, si, no.


----------



## OBDC (14 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Error, y el mío es de verdad, no como tú título de económicas.



Ahí has acertado.....lo real del título solo sin las ganas de habérselo conseguido...
Buena observación.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Abr 2022)

¿Tienes ciruelas cojon de fraile?


----------



## OBDC (14 Abr 2022)

Me sorprendes con tus acertadad deducciones. La firma está seguro de garantía de la deuda con el mirador de ojos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Si, eses es el el servicio recoger, lavar, secar, planchar, doblar y entregar en una maleta

Y no, mi firma no está en ninguna parte relacionada con ese negocio.

No hay crédito con el banco ni aval ni nada a mi nombre de la frutería y estoy casado en separación de bienes. El crédito lo facilito el vendedor a mi mujer y sin aval de ningún tipo.


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Tienes ciruelas cojon de fraile?



Juas juas esas son de las dulces o de las ácidas?


----------



## OBDC (14 Abr 2022)

Nunca lo va a reconocer ni tampoco que no da un pimiento por su relación; nadie involucrado con su pareja "mira" de fuera sus problemas y decisiones como intenta dar a entender el.
Cada día me convenzo más que es @Play_91en otros de sus papeles como CM. Tiene la misma flema e incapacidad de "enojarse" le digas lo que le digas y mantiene siempre el mismo tenor e interés en contestar. Eso solo se hace si te pagan. Pero lo descubriremos, ya cometió un par de contradicciones, pero la más importante es que la empleada dijo que era española, y luego cambió la versión a que era sudamericana.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Juas juas esas son de las dulces o de las ácidas?



Las moradas de toda la vida... 
Son alargadas en vez de esfericas... 
Son dulces y acidas, depende de cuando las cojes...


----------



## javiwell (14 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Las moradas de toda la vida...
> Son alargadas en vez de esfericas...
> Son dulces y acidas, depende de cuando las cojes...



Tócate los cojones, esas no las conocía


----------



## Gouel (14 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si, eses es el el servicio recoger, lavar, secar, planchar, doblar y entregar en una maleta
> 
> Y no, mi firma no está en ninguna parte relacionada con ese negocio.
> 
> No hay crédito con el banco ni aval ni nada a mi nombre de la frutería y estoy casado en separación de bienes. El crédito lo facilito el vendedor a mi mujer y sin aval de ningún tipo.



Ya... Y tu padre ha soltado 10 mil leuros sin garantía y el frutero le ha fiado otros 20 a una empleada sin avales ni ahorros...
Déjame adivinar, la miró a los ojos.


----------



## kikoseis (14 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Será que vuestros hijos tienen una sola muda y son muy desordenados.



Jaja. Si tuvieran una sola no se hubiera puesto una lavadora diaria. Además también hay que cambiar los calzoncillos tuyos y los calcetines y las camisetas, y las bragas de tu mujer, y sus medias o calcetines y ...
¿O es que vais toda la semana con la misma ropa?

Y respecto a los juguetes, ¿Tus hijos tienen los mismos juguetes que hace décadas, es decir dos o tres?

Ahora los niños tienen miles de juguetes, padres, tios, primos, abuelos etc etc. 

Como se nota que sois ninis doriteros que vivís solos y os da para una lavadora a la semana.


----------



## javiwell (15 Abr 2022)

Tu si que eres valioso para mantener el hilo en la crema, en la pomada


----------



## OBDC (15 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tu si que eres valioso para mantener el hilo en la crema, en la pomada



El hilo no es tuyo, es de @Econonista, @El gostoso, @Mundocruel, @leoper y mio, tu sólo eres el remero que lo mantiene a flote.
Digamos que somos como el mayorista, nos divertimos a tu costa, y ni te miramos a los ojos.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El gostoso (15 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El hilo no es tuyo, es de @Econonista, @El gostoso, @Mundocruel, @leoper y mio, tu sólo eres el remero que lo mantiene a flote.
> Digamos que somos como el mayorista, nos divertimos a tu costa, y ni ye miramos a los ojos.
> 
> 
> ...



Su familia se muere de hambre, para que nosotros sonriamos.


----------



## OBDC (15 Abr 2022)

No debe de haber emprendedor mas Paco; saca beneficio de la legislación (subvención de autónomos y modulos) no crea nada (trapaso) ni innova, ni desarrolla ni produce; solo tima a las abuelas pensionistas del barrio que quieren escuchar cotilleo de las vecinas y no caminar hasta el Mercarroña.
Y por supuesto va en Audi.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (15 Abr 2022)

Si, es una fiera startupera, en poco adelanta a Elon Musk (la experiencia en redes sociales la está sacando con sobresaliente; dibuja casi tan bien los números como Tesla)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El gostoso (15 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si, es una fiera startupera, en poco adelanta a Elon Musk (la experiencia en redes sociales la está sacando con sobresaliente; dibuja casi tan bien los números como Tesla)
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



En sentido estricto no ha generado puesto de trabajo si no que ha suprimido el de la mujera.

Javito monta una empresa, para destruir el empleo de su mujer, adquirir pasivos, y lógicamente perder dinero.

No es una empresa, es una ONG. Peruchis sin fronteras o aldeas frutales.


----------



## leoper (15 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No debe de haber emprendedor mas Paco; saca beneficio de la legislación (subvención de autónomos y modulos) no crea nada (trapaso) ni innova, ni desarrolla ni produce; solo tima a las abuelas pensionistas del barrio que quieren escuchar cotilleo de las vecinas y no caminar hasta el Mercarroña.
> Y por supuesto va en Audi.



Jooder que manera de definir "el negocio" : menudo zasca


----------



## OBDC (15 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> En sentido estricto no ha generado puesto de trabajo si no que ha suprimido el de la mujera.
> 
> Javito monta una empresa, para destruir el empleo de su mujer, adquirir pasivos, y lógicamente perder dinero.
> 
> No es una empresa, es una ONG. Peruchis sin fronteras o aldeas frutales.



Tienes razón, según sus cuentas y planteo del "negocio" la mujer no trabaja y solamente tiene "beneficios" o (lo que nunca dice) perjuicios.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (15 Abr 2022)

leoper dijo:


> Jooder que manera de definir "el negocio" : menudo zasca



Bueno, es lo que se analiza de forma básica en un negocio para estimar su auténtico valor. Faltó quizás agregar la barrera de acceso economica para la competencia (ridicula, menos de 5k) y la estrategia de geomarketing, que en este caso es totalmente inválido porque no tiene ni exclusión de zona como una farmacia, un estanco, por lo que mañana le montan una frutería enfrente (el mismo mayorista si quiere porque la exclusiva no es bilateral) a hacerle dumping y lo revientan en menos de un mes y al mes siguiente está con una deuda de 30k, la mujer sin trabajo, sin finiquito ni paro y pagando el despido a la empleada.
Como dice Javito, hay que encomendarse a Dios (si Dios quiere) 
Pero muy contentos y planteándose una segunda frutería en las mismas condiciones.
El BC va a tener que comprar bonos a largo plazo...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (15 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Bueno, es lo que se analiza de forma básica en un negocio para estimar su auténtico valor. Faltó quizás agregar la barrera de acceso economica para la competencia (ridicula, menos de 5k) y la estrategia de geomarketing, que en este caso es totalmente inválido porque no tiene ni exclusión de zona como una farmacia, un estanco, por lo que mañana le montan una frutería enfrente (el mismo mayorista si quiere porque la exclusiva no es bilateral) a hacerle dumping y lo revientan en menos de un mes y al mes siguiente está con una deuda de 30k, la mujer sin trabajo, sin finiquito ni paro y pagando el despido a la empleada.
> Como dice Javito, hay que encomendarse a Dios (si Dios quiere)
> Pero muy contentos y planteándose una segunda frutería en las mismas condiciones.
> El BC va a tener que comprar bonos a largo plazo...
> ...



Lo que daría porque el mayorista abriera un hilo en este subforo.....


----------



## javiwell (15 Abr 2022)

leoper dijo:


> Lo que daría porque el mayorista abriera un hilo en este subforo.....



Igual un día de jijijeo se lo comento para que se anime a escribir


----------



## Gouel (15 Abr 2022)

leoper dijo:


> Lo que daría porque el mayorista abriera un hilo en este subforo.....



Tendrá presupuesto el calvo para pagar otro CM?


----------



## stuka (15 Abr 2022)

En este mar de intervenciones ya sé que mi pregunta quedará como un mensaje en una botella lanzada al océano. Igual que en ese otro hilo de un tío enseñando los dedos llenos de mierda. O la del alcohólico que se follaba a la parienta de Iker.

¿Cómo duran tanto esta clase de hilos?

¿Estamos en Matrix?


----------



## javiwell (15 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> En este mar de intervenciones ya sé que mi pregunta quedará como un mensaje en una botella lanzada al océano. Igual que en ese otro hilo de un tío enseñando los dedos llenos de mierda. O la del alcohólico que se follaba a la parienta de Iker.
> 
> ¿Cómo duran tanto esta clase de hilos?
> 
> ¿Estamos en Matrix?



La gente quiere saber si es posible alquilar un local, comprar algo de fruta y verdura y salir adelante con eso. Quieren saber cuánto se gana y como se hace.


----------



## stuka (15 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La gente quiere saber si es posible alquilar un local, comprar algo de fruta y verdura y salir adelante con eso. Quieren saber cuánto se gana y como se hace.




-No hacen falta 322 PÁGINAS para determinar eso.

-Y el tema del alcohólico y el tío guarro con dedos de mierda...me lo explicas.


----------



## El gostoso (15 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La gente quiere saber si es posible alquilar un local, comprar algo de fruta y verdura y salir adelante con eso. Quieren saber cuánto se gana *y como se hace*.



Del cómo se hace aún no sabemos nada. Bueno, sabemos cómo dilapidar el dinero de los demás, de tu padre, específicamente.


----------



## stuka (15 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> En este mar de intervenciones ya sé que mi pregunta quedará como un mensaje en una botella lanzada al océano. Igual que en ese otro hilo de un tío enseñando los dedos llenos de mierda. O la del alcohólico que se follaba a la parienta de Iker.
> 
> ¿Cómo duran tanto esta clase de hilos?
> 
> ¿Estamos en Matrix?





javiwell dijo:


> La gente quiere saber si es posible alquilar un local, comprar algo de fruta y verdura y salir adelante con eso. Quieren saber cuánto se gana y como se hace.





stuka dijo:


> -No hacen falta 322 PÁGINAS para determinar eso.
> 
> -Y el tema del alcohólico y el tío guarro con dedos de mierda...me lo explicas.




¡Que no, tíos...QUE NO!

Estáis saliendo por bulerías sin entrar al fondo del asunto. Y no alegáis nada del alcohólico ni el dedos mierda...

Yo lo explico: esto ya es algo así como Forocoches con sus obsesiones fuera de onda.

De hecho, desde 2020, casi todos sois de Forocoches.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Abr 2022)

@javiwell tú charlas con Antonio del Busto?


----------



## javiwell (16 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> @javiwell tú charlas con Antonio del Busto?



No tengo el gusto


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No tengo el gusto



Pues ya es raro


----------



## leoper (16 Abr 2022)

entre los tres domingos y la Semana santa, nos plantaremos a 18/04 con 7k ? y este mes es de 30 dias......


----------



## javiwell (16 Abr 2022)

leoper dijo:


> entre los tres domingos y la Semana santa, nos plantaremos a 18/04 con 7k ? y este mes es de 30 dias......



Aún no lo sé mi mujer suele traer los papeles y hacer las sumas los domingos ya miraré cómo vamos.

En semana santa la frutería abrió de lunes a jueves, cerró el viernes y abrió hoy sabado


----------



## AliBey (16 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aún no lo sé mi mujer suele traer los papeles y hacer las sumas los domingos ya miraré cómo vamos.
> 
> En semana santa la frutería abrió de lunes a jueves, cerró el viernes y abrió hoy sabado



¿No has pensado en vender hachis en la frutería y sacarte un extra? Conozco un mayorista en Málaga que te puede dar buenas condiciones.


----------



## AliBey (16 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> ¿No has pensado en vender hachis en la frutería y sacarte un extra? Conozco un mayorista en Málaga que te puede dar buenas condiciones.



Bromas aparte, deseo que salgas cuanto antes de este marrón y encuentres algo más viable económicamente. Saludos


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> ¿No has pensado en vender hachis en la frutería y sacarte un extra? Conozco un mayorista en Málaga que te puede dar buenas condiciones.



Tendría que subirlo hasta Oviedo


----------



## javiwell (16 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Tendría que subirlo hasta Oviedo



Que te hace pensar que es en Oviedo?


----------



## AliBey (16 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Tendría que subirlo hasta Oviedo



Un doble fondo en el Audi y solucionado.


----------



## javiwell (16 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Un doble fondo en el Audi y solucionado.



Me estoy acordando de un siniestro donde se mataron 3 personas drogadas en un vehículo que circulaba por la ruta de la plata. 

Resultaron pertenecer a una organización de tráfico de drogas que actuaba bajo la tapadera del transporte de caballos de carreras.

Llevaban habitualmente el hachís escondido en el remolque de los caballos entre la mierda y la paja siempre con la excusa de alguna competición o evento.


----------



## AliBey (16 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Me estoy acordando de un siniestro donde se mataron 3 personas drogadas en un vehículo que circulaba por la ruta de la plata.
> 
> Resultaron pertenecer a una organización de tráfico de drogas que actuaba bajo la tapadera del transporte de caballos de carreras.
> 
> Llevaban habitualmente el hachís escondido en el remolque de los caballos entre la mierda y la paja siempre con la excusa de alguna competición o evento.



El transporte de animales intraeuropeo siempre ha sido el mejor medio de contrabando. 

Yo he visto con mis propios ojos camiones de caballos con matrícula española que descargan en Holanda hasta arriba de marihuana. 

También juega un papel muy importante que para registrarlo se lo tienen que pensar muchas veces, tienes que tener el chivatazo de antemano.


----------



## javiwell (16 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> El transporte de animales intraeuropeo siempre ha sido el mejor medio de contrabando.
> 
> Yo he visto con mis propios ojos camiones de caballos con matrícula española que descargan en Holanda hasta arriba de marihuana.
> 
> También juega un papel muy importante que para registrarlo se lo tienen que pensar muchas veces, tienes que tener el chivatazo de antemano.



A cualquier guardia civil de Tráfico tiene que darle una enorme pereza abrir el remolque del caballo y recibir una coz o tener que rebuscar en la mierda para encontrar muy probablemente nada.


----------



## Gouel (16 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> ¿No has pensado en vender hachis en la frutería y sacarte un extra? Conozco un mayorista en Málaga que te puede dar buenas condiciones.



Y como se llama? Le pides cuarto y mita de perejil y te da María de la guena? Es para un amigo..


----------



## AliBey (16 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A cualquier guardia civil de Tráfico tiene que darle una enorme pereza abrir el remolque del caballo y recibir una coz o tener que rebuscar en la mierda para encontrar muy probablemente nada.



Por eso suelen ir más a por coches, a por los de lona o a caravanas. Las caravanas con matrícula de otro país, son carne de control canino entre Paris e Irún.


----------



## OBDC (18 Abr 2022)

@javiwell este hilo lo abriste con tu multi para hacerte el despistado?




Vamos a despedir a un familiar, para que cobre el paro y pagar el Crédito que le pedimos al Banco


----------



## OBDC (19 Abr 2022)

Que poca alegría que tiene @javiwell estos días....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## cohynetes (20 Abr 2022)

Aparecerá el mayorista en la trama de la Supercopa y los moritos?


----------



## leoper (20 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Que poca alegría que tiene @javiwell estos días....



tiendrá agujetas de jugar al golf,,,,,,,

y su chiquilla de los campamentos


----------



## AEM (20 Abr 2022)

no se cumplen para nada las previsiones de ingresos
abandona ya el Titanic antes de que te pase un Dicaprio (el se ahoga y ella se larga y salva el culo).


----------



## javiwell (20 Abr 2022)

leoper dijo:


> tiendrá agujetas de jugar al golf,,,,,,,
> 
> y su chiquilla de los campamentos



260 metros con el driver el domingo


----------



## kenny220 (20 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Por eso suelen ir más a por coches, a por los de lona o a caravanas. Las caravanas con matrícula de otro país, son carne de control canino entre Paris e Irún.



No, al menos en España pq si son caravanas, se consideran morada, y sin orden judicial no vale el registro. Aquí uno que iba a una rave de esas forestales cargado de pastos desde Holanda, c absuelto pq el control de tráfico registro la caravana, ergo morada sin orden judicial


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Abr 2022)

Así está la frutería a día de hoy:


----------



## AliBey (21 Abr 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> No, al menos en España pq si son caravanas, se consideran morada, y sin orden judicial no vale el registro. Aquí uno que iba a una rave de esas forestales cargado de pastos desde Holanda, c absuelto pq el control de tráfico registro la caravana, ergo morada sin orden judicial



Ahora el tema está calentito, los franceses están desbordados, estuvieron mucho tiempo aprovechándose de eso.

De todas formas, ahí tienes otro filón, a 0.40€ la pasti y a vender en España mínimo a 10€/unidad.


----------



## Antiparras (21 Abr 2022)

como ha ido el trimestral del IVA?


----------



## javiwell (21 Abr 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> como ha ido el trimestral del IVA?



Al ir por módulos no tiene que presentar IVA trimestral, paga el recargo de equivalencia y fuera.


----------



## Mundocruel (21 Abr 2022)

Os trolea como quiere (y no solo con la frutería)


----------



## ulipulido (21 Abr 2022)

Paso por aquí un par de meses despues, ¿minuto y resultado?


----------



## javiwell (21 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Os trolea como quiere (y no solo con la frutería)



Is trilii quimi quiri y ni sili quin li fritirii


----------



## javiwell (21 Abr 2022)

ulipulido dijo:


> Paso por aquí un par de meses despues, ¿minuto y resultado?



Primer post del hilo, tabla con resultados 

Ya añadiré abril


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Primer post del hilo, tabla con resultados
> 
> Ya añadiré abril



¿Os habéis hecho ricos?


----------



## javiwell (21 Abr 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> ¿Os habéis hecho ricos?



Aún no, poco a poco


----------



## OBDC (21 Abr 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> ¿Os habéis hecho ricos?



Lo único que tienen más es deudas y riesgos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (21 Abr 2022)

O venderlo como fiambre

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (22 Abr 2022)

Claro el mítico seguro de comercios que incluye la RC. Ahí el riesgo improbable pero gordo es que se te incendie el local y quemes todos los pisos de arriba.


----------



## leoper (22 Abr 2022)

o que se atragante probando las frambuesas..........


----------



## javiwell (22 Abr 2022)

leoper dijo:


> o que se atragante probando las frambuesas..........



El riesgo más probable es que la empleada si pille un dedo cargando cajas o se le caiga una caja en un pie.

Si supone una baja se hace cargo la SS.


----------



## OBDC (22 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El riesgo más probable es que la empleada si pille un dedo cargando cajas o se le caiga una caja en un pie.
> 
> Si supone una baja se hace cargo la SS.



Excepto la cuota de la ss, que la sigues pagando como un campeón, más la canguro para ir a buscar a la niña al colegio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (23 Abr 2022)

está esto aburrido, cómo van las cajas diarias?


----------



## leoper (23 Abr 2022)

y si no salen las cuentas, pues será porque han llenado el jaudi de latas que estaban en oferta por fecha de caducidad corta para tenerlas bien frias para cuando suban las temperaturas......


----------



## OBDC (25 Abr 2022)

Ya la pongo yo que esta a la vuelta de la esquina...






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (25 Abr 2022)

Si le hizo buen tiempo para el golf, ya se puede dar por contento....


----------



## javiwell (25 Abr 2022)

No se, cuando acabe el sacaré numeros


----------



## javiwell (25 Abr 2022)

Creo que más o menos parecido pero aún no sé


----------



## OBDC (25 Abr 2022)

Las quiebras son como las enfermedades; tienen síntomas.
El primero, igual que las enfermedades, es la negación.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (26 Abr 2022)

Si hablamos de un semestre en comparación con el otro seguramente sí.

Si hablamos de abril respecto a la media del semestre pasado aún no lo sé porque no he mirado los números de abril que tiene 30 días naturales y la semana santa por medio.


----------



## cohynetes (26 Abr 2022)

ostia que no tiene seguro de responsabilidad civil agarrate


----------



## javiwell (26 Abr 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> ostia que no tiene seguro de responsabilidad civil agarrate



Que sí que tengo, el seguro de comercio es un multirriesgo que además de la responsabilidad civil general cubre otras cosas como robo, incendio, rotura de cristales, daños por agua, accidentes de empleados o pérdida de beneficios


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (26 Abr 2022)

en casa no se habla de cómo va la frutería, es un tema tabú, ¿estará javito rencoroso a pesar del optimismo que nos intenta transmitir?


----------



## javiwell (26 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> en casa no se habla de cómo va la frutería, es un tema tabú, ¿estará javito rencoroso a pesar del optimismo que nos intenta transmitir?



Simplemente los papeles se suben a casa los domingos y mi mujer los escanea y los graba a mano en Excel y los suma. Pero si un domingo nos vamos por ahí, dejamos esa tarea para la semana siguiente.

No tengo unos estados financieros en tiempo real ni quiero tenerlos.

Los números hay que mirarlos una vez al mes, lo que exceda de eso es una mentalidad enfermiza con los negocios.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (26 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Simplemente los papeles se suben a casa los domingos y mi mujer los escanea y los graba a mano en Excel y los suma. Pero si un domingo nos vamos por ahí, dejamos esa tarea para la semana siguiente.
> 
> No tengo unos estados financieros en tiempo real ni quiero tenerlos.
> 
> Los números hay que mirarlos una vez al mes, lo que exceda de eso es una mentalidad enfermiza con los negocios.



yo relleno mi Excel a diario, creo que es normal y natural querer saber cuánto ganas por día, ya no te digo por hora. Pero no me creo que comiendo no se comente de cuánto ha sido la caja, etc. Cuando las del mayorista de mil euros sí que se comentaba


----------



## javiwell (26 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> yo relleno mi Excel a diario, creo que es normal y natural querer saber cuánto ganas por día, ya no te digo por hora. Pero no me creo que comiendo no se comente de cuánto ha sido la caja, etc. Cuando las del mayorista de mil euros sí que se comentaba



Si que comentamos pero no tengo las sumas y las medias apuntadas a diario y no pongo en este hilo todas mis conversaciones privadas. Tampoco quiero que el tema de la frutería ocupe demasiado mis conversaciones con mi mujer, para eso tengo el foro.

Ponerme a cantar hoy 500 hoy 815 es un esfuerzo inútil es mejor ver un dato sólido de un mes.


----------



## AliBey (26 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si que comentamos pero no tengo las sumas y las medias apuntadas a diario y no pongo en este hilo todas mis conversaciones privadas. Tampoco quiero que el tema de la frutería ocupe demasiado mis conversaciones con mi mujer, para eso tengo el foro.
> 
> Ponerme a cantar hoy 500 hoy 815 es un esfuerzo inútil es mejor ver un dato sólido de un mes.



Aquí tengo contradecirte. Hasta mi camello lleva un control exhaustivo de su Cashflow y stock. Si un tío que su vida se resume en ir al gimnasio, vender drogas y pasear con su polioperada lo hace¿Por qué un emprendedor serio no lo hace?


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Aquí tengo contradecirte. Hasta mi camello lleva un control exhaustivo de su Cashflow y stock. Si un tío que su vida se resume en ir al gimnasio, vender drogas y pasear con su polioperada lo hace¿Por qué un emprendedor serio no lo hace?



Estás hablando con el tío que ha inventado la frutería sin mermas, un respeto

Estás hablando con el tío que carga las latas de cerveza (para la tienda) al lado de sus Callaway en el Audi V6, que coño vas a saber tú.

Estás hablando de un tío que te mira a los ojos y te suelta 30.000€ (del padre) como si nada.

Estás hablando con un genio de la contabilidad creativa, con un bruto variable en función de lo que necesite ganar ese mes (y se lo carga a los polvorones de Agosto), se mea en Luca Pacioli.


Vamos a ver si posteamos entendiendo con quien hablamos y estamos a la altura del creado del hilo.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (26 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si que comentamos pero no tengo las sumas y las medias apuntadas a diario y no pongo en este hilo todas mis conversaciones privadas. Tampoco quiero que el tema de la frutería ocupe demasiado mis conversaciones con mi mujer, para eso tengo el foro.
> 
> Ponerme a cantar hoy 500 hoy 815 es un esfuerzo inútil es mejor ver un dato sólido de un mes.



no jodas javi, o vais muy sobrados de pasta o *no me lo creo*. Arriesgas 10k de tu padre y 20 del patrimonio familiar y no quieres hablar mucho del tema con tu mujer?? No jodas, uno sabe perfectamente si el mes va bien o no


----------



## javiwell (26 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> no jodas javi, o vais muy sobrados de pasta o *no me lo creo*. Arriesgas 10k de tu padre y 20 del patrimonio familiar y no quieres hablar mucho del tema con tu mujer?? No jodas, uno sabe perfectamente si el mes va bien o no



Llevo muchos años haciendo seguimiento de cifras de negocio para la empresa para la que trabajo. Una de las cosas aprendidas es que hacer un seguimiento diario o semanal de la marcha del negocio te quita mucho tiempo y satura tu cabeza de información que es flor de un día y que no tiene relevancia. En síntesis es una perdida de tiempo es como tener una acción a largo plazo y mirar todos los días su cotización.

Es mejor saber cuánto vendes de media mensual en un periodo, cual es tu margen, cual es tu umbral de rentabilidad y cuáles son tus gastos fijos. A partir de ahí mirar cada trimestre de forma pormenorizada las cosas. Que es lo que cambia y por que y cómo lo puedes mejorar. 

Ahora estamos mirando la posibilidad de poner recetas envasadas frescas tipo salpicón o ensalada de pasta o atún con pimientos del piquillo. Nos lo ofrece un proveedor para aprovechar bien la nevera mostrador. Probaremos, analizaremos y si funciona bien daremos con una línea de productos que quizá mejoren nuestra venta y la rentabilidad de negocio y habremos aprovechado mejor el tiempo que haciendo sumas diarias.


----------



## javiwell (26 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Estás hablando con el tío que ha inventado la frutería sin mermas, un respeto
> 
> Estás hablando con el tío que carga las latas de cerveza (para la tienda) al lado de sus Callaway en el Audi V6, que coño vas a saber tú.
> 
> ...



Gracias, hago lo que puedo, quizá mañana compre un Partagas número 4 en el estanco


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (26 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Llevo muchos años haciendo seguimiento de cifras de negocio para la empresa para la que trabajo. Una de las cosas aprendidas es que hacer un seguimiento diario o semanal de la marcha del negocio te quita mucho tiempo y satura tu cabeza de información que es flor de un día y que no tiene relevancia. En síntesis es una perdida de tiempo es como tener una acción a largo plazo y mirar todos los días su cotización.
> 
> Es mejor saber cuánto vendes de media mensual en un periodo, cual es tu margen, cual es tu umbral de rentabilidad y cuáles son tus gastos fijos. A partir de ahí mirar cada trimestre de forma pormenorizada las cosas. Que es lo que cambia y por que y cómo lo puedes mejorar.
> 
> Ahora estamos mirando la posibilidad de poner recetas envasadas frescas tipo salpicón o ensalada de pasta o atún con pimientos del piquillo. Nos lo ofrece un proveedor para aprovechar bien la nevera mostrador. Probaremos, analizaremos y si funciona bien daremos con una línea de productos que quizá mejoren nuestra venta y la rentabilidad de negocio y habremos aprovechado mejor el tiempo que haciendo sumas diarias.



madre mía... poned también unos pollos a l'ast, la trabajadora puede sacarse el carnet de manipuladora de alimentos y así hace algo

creo que me quedo con mi excel diario, aunque visto está que me roba la posibilidad de llegar a semejantes ideas millonarias


----------



## AliBey (26 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Gracias, hago lo que puedo, quizá mañana compre un Partagas número 4 en el estanco



Al final vamos a compartir aficiones. Lo primero que suelo hacer al llegar a España es comprarme un Romeo y Julieta número 1.


----------



## anonimo123 (26 Abr 2022)

¿Cómo es posible que este hilo tenga 500k visitas?¿En serio da para tanto la compra de una frutería?


----------



## javiwell (26 Abr 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> ¿Cómo es posible que este hilo tenga 500k visitas?¿En serio da para tanto la compra de una frutería?



El secreto está en que escribo muy bien


----------



## javiwell (26 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Al final vamos a compartir aficiones. Lo primero que suelo hacer al llegar a España es comprarme un Romeo y Julieta número 1.



Delicioso pero más suave de lo que a mí me suele apetecer.


----------



## javiwell (26 Abr 2022)

Confiesa, de las 500k visitas...

Cuántas son tuyas?

El hilo lo hemos construido juntos conforero pero los beneficios son para mi muhe


----------



## AliBey (26 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Confiesa, de las 500k visitas...
> 
> Cuántas son tuyas?
> 
> El hilo lo hemos construido juntos conforero pero los beneficios sin para mí muhe



El dinero se lo lleva [mention]calopez [/mention]


----------



## javiwell (26 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> El dinero se lo lleva [mention]calopez [/mention]



Si fuera así ya habría puesto la preceptiva chincheta


----------



## AliBey (26 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si fuera así ya habría puesto la preceptiva chincheta



Es por ego de emprendedor. Solo puede haber un gallo en el corral.


----------



## Silluzollope (26 Abr 2022)

Yo cada día lo tengo más claro. La frutería es el hilo y nosotros los melones que lo leemos.


----------



## javiwell (26 Abr 2022)

Cuando llegue a mis primeros 10 millones de euros de patrimonio tendré que cerrar el hilo por discreción.


----------



## AliBey (26 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Cuando llegue a mis primeros 10 millones de euros de patrimonio tendré que cerrar el hilo por discreción.



Eso es que te estas planteando lo del hachis. Sabia decisión.


----------



## Mundocruel (27 Abr 2022)

El negocio es Pasión del mercado


Spoiler: Frutería javiwell












LETSDOEIT - Beautiful Tattooed LATINA TEEN Gets Drilled Hard And Facialized


Mira LETSDOEIT - Beautiful Tattooed LATINA TEEN Gets Drilled Hard And Facialized en Spanish en Pornhub.com, el mejor sitio de porno fuerte. Pornhub es el sitio con la más amplia selección de Porno en Spanish.




es.pornhub.com


----------



## javiwell (27 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> El negocio es Pasión del mercado
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Frutería javiwell
> ...



Ahora no puedo verlo, al final se come el plátano?


----------



## leoper (28 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ahora no puedo verlo, al final se come el plátano?



por supuesto, mientras mira al mayorista a los ojos


----------



## OBDC (28 Abr 2022)

leoper dijo:


> por supuesto, mientras mira al mayorista a los ojos









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## cohynetes (29 Abr 2022)

Buenos dias Javilin

Se habló en la cena de ayer quien cojones va a pagar los 800 euros de la declaracion de la renta que ha salido a pagar de la bigotuda con la mierda de modulo y autonomo que paga?


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (29 Abr 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Buenos dias Javilin
> 
> Se habló en la cena de ayer quien cojones va a pagar los 800 euros de la declaracion de la renta que ha salido a pagar de la bigotuda con la mierda de modulo y autonomo que paga?



Va así lo de los módulos? Pensaba que tenían la "tarifa plana" esa y ya


----------



## cohynetes (29 Abr 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Va así lo de los módulos? Pensaba que tenían la "tarifa plana" esa y ya



tarifa plana en el iva,hasta que viene la declaracion y ve que cotizas una mierda y te mete el repaso


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (29 Abr 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> tarifa plana en el iva,hasta que viene la declaracion y ve que cotizas una mierda y te mete el repaso



Hostia, esperamos la noticia con ansias. De todos modos, en esa familia hay mucho economista, nada que no esté bajo control


----------



## Pirro (29 Abr 2022)

Esto es lo que pasa por no disponer de un enchufito en la Diputación o en alguna empresa parapública municipal, como hacen los poderosos con sus mujeres y queridas.


----------



## javiwell (29 Abr 2022)

Seguramente


----------



## OBDC (29 Abr 2022)

Que ellos muy contentos

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (29 Abr 2022)

Opino que después de semejante bacanal de liquidez de la banca central a nivel mundial desde 2008 hasta 2021, lo que se nos viene a corto plazo es una inflación brutal primero de materias primas y precios industriales y después de bienes de consumo y de vivienda.

Habrá serías caídas de la renta per cápita en términos reales (no nominales), aumentará el paro y habrá politica monetaria restrictiva con subidas de tipos desesperadas para cortar la inflación provocada en una década a última hora.

Desórdenes sociales inestabilidad en la política internacional, especialmente en lo relativo a los acuerdos de los países en relación a la energía.

Volatilidad de las divisas por la incertidumbre internacional, contracción del comercio mundial.

Aunque ahora veamos crecimiento del PIB eso responde a la descomunal tasa de ahorro en el año 2020 con una monstruosa contracción del PIB. Veremos crecimientos del PIB muy por debajo de la inflación posiblemente decrecimiento del PIB y recesión.

Vienen duras y esperemos que lo de Ucrania termine pronto y se cierre con algún tipo de acuerdo en la ONU que deje a las potencias tranquilitas.


----------



## spica (30 Abr 2022)

Hey, que el OP ha dicho al principio que con la crisis la gente come mas fruta.


----------



## leoper (30 Abr 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa por no disponer de un enchufito en la Diputación o en alguna empresa parapública municipal, como hacen los poderosos con sus mujeres y queridas.



juer...y yo que pensaba que lo del golf era precisamente para esto....y resulta que javito es el unico que va a jugar al golf........


----------



## AliBey (30 Abr 2022)

leoper dijo:


> juer...y yo que pensaba que lo del golf era precisamente para esto....y resulta que javito es el unico que va a jugar al golf........



[mention]javiwell [/mention] ¿Has pensado en echarte una amante?


----------



## javiwell (30 Abr 2022)

El mejor momento para comprar un negocio está más relacionado con tus circunstancias personales que con la conyuntura económica mundial.

Tu edad, tu orientación laboral, tu situación familiar... Son factores más determinantes en este caso de la frutería que las expectativas de inflación.

Seguro que eres capaz de identificar más de una tienda de alimentación, frutería, panadería etc que continúe abierta desde el siglo XX habiendo superado todo tipo de coyunturas económicas pésimas, véase la crisis financiera de 2007.


----------



## javiwell (30 Abr 2022)

spica dijo:


> Hey, que el OP ha dicho al principio que con la crisis la gente come mas fruta.



La gente compra más alimentos baratos como tubérculos, huevos, leche legumbres y determinadas frutas y modera el consumo carnes y pescados.

Nosotros vendemos los primeros alimentos mencionados.

Importante, la gente come fuera menos veces y necesita comprar más comida para la nevera de casa.


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La gente compra más alimentos baratos como tubérculos, huevos, leche legumbres y determinadas frutas y modera el consumo carnes y pescados.
> 
> Nosotros vendemos los primeros alimentos mencionados.
> 
> Importante, la gente come fuera menos veces y necesita comprar más comida para la nevera de casa.



Alimentos más baratos, a igual margen de beneficios, obliga a vender más producto.

Piensas aumentar margen o piensas vender más?


----------



## OBDC (30 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alimentos más baratos, a igual margen de beneficios, obliga a vender más producto.
> 
> Piensas aumentar margen o piensas vender más?



Piensa vender más, como también pensaba que la caja diaria eran 1000 pavos.
Ya lo dije, las quiebras de emprendimientos surgen siempre de mantener las expectativas en el futuro y no ver la realidad actual. Siempre se quiebra por creer que rezando mucho, el próximo trimestre será mejor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## leoper (30 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Piensa vender más, como también pensaba que la caja diaria eran 1000 pavos.
> Ya lo dije, las quiebras de emprendimientos surgen siempre de mantener las expectativas en el futuro y no ver la realidad actual. Siempre se quiebra por creer que rezando mucho, el próximo trimestre será mejor.



en este caso aplica perfectamente lo de una retirada a tiempo es una victoria....


----------



## OBDC (30 Abr 2022)

leoper dijo:


> en este caso aplica perfectamente lo de una retirada a tiempo es una victoria....



No puede retirarse. El mayorista le metió una trampa que te cagas con la deuda contraída. Sólo le queda remar y tratar que el resultado de pérdidas posibles no sea superior a los 30k en 3 años. Mis números me anticipan pérdidas de 5k apriximadamente por año si consideramos que el salario de la mujer es pago por su trabajo y no beneficio, como el quiere exponer para autoengañarse. Pérdidas de 15k en tres años, mas 30k de traspaso, más perdida de indemnización por despido más perdida de paro más pasivos de la empleada, esta broma no sale por menos de 70k que habrá que remar duro. De los 70k podría recuperar 10 por traspaso, porque otro gilipollas seguro no habrá que pague más...


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## javiwell (30 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alimentos más baratos, a igual margen de beneficios, obliga a vender más producto.
> 
> Piensas aumentar margen o piensas vender más?



Pienso vender más


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pienso vender más



Si piensas vender más (como todos) es de esperar que los precios suban.

Tú no serás asesor de Putin, no?


----------



## OBDC (30 Abr 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Si piensas vender más (como todos) es de esperar que los precios suban.
> 
> Tú no serás asesor de Putin, no?



No, es que con la inflación también habrá más Charos en el barrio. La demografía se ve afectada al alza por las crisis, así que tendrá más consumidores.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Alguien random (30 Abr 2022)

Al OP, si pudierais volver atrás, haríais lo mismo? Se me ocurren formas mejores de invertir 30k en el sector, básicamente montarte tu propia frutería 3 locales más abajo (en los barrios no suele haber problema para encontrar locales BBB)


----------



## Síntesis (30 Abr 2022)

Calma, el chaval la ha cagado, pero tiene aguante, lo demuestra cada día con este hilo.

Está claro que cree que domina la teoría, pero la realidad es que sólo sabe de números contables y los utiliza para justificar sus decisiones, que no van con la razón, se hace trampas él mismo.
Del negocio de la frutería no tiene ni puta idea.

Va a aguantar todo el periodo mientras paga la deuda, la situación es mala pero no es desastrosa, supongo que tirará e irá compensando con su sueldo el desaguisado.

Su mujer no quiere ganar dinero, quiere vivir, el problema es que quizás sería mejor retirar a la mujer del negocio, pero conociendo a Javito pensará que mientras su mujer trabaja no gasta dinero al menos.

Para mí el fallo principal es el 30/35% por ciento de margen, me parece muy escaso para una frutería.


----------



## leoper (30 Abr 2022)

y al del local, y a la empleada, y mientras le suben la cuota de autonomo y con el riesgo de que quiten los modulos.....

Una fisura sin plan


----------



## OBDC (30 Abr 2022)

Es una posibilidad nada desdeñable 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2022)

leoper dijo:


> y al del local, y a la empleada, y mientras le suben la cuota de autonomo y con el riesgo de que quiten los modulos.....
> 
> Una fisura sin plan



Pero ni vayas tan lejos, imagina al pakistaní de la frutería a 500 metros que ve que la muhé de Javito anda en Audi, tiene empleada y el marido juega al golf y sabe (segurisimo) que están pringados con una exclusiva. La conclusión que hace es que se está forrando, así que hace cuentas de que él sin empleada y sin exclusiva si se monta enfrente y le hace dimping un par de meses se queda con el punto de venta y al año siguiente se imagina conduciendo un Panamera turbo full edition de 750 caballos.
Lo más triste, es que no se va a comprar el Panamera, pero lo más probable es que arruine a "La fruta loca" en 3 meses

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Cada día me convenzo más que es @Play_91en otros de sus papeles como CM. Tiene la misma flema e incapacidad de "enojarse" le digas lo que le digas y mantiene siempre el mismo tenor e interés en contestar. Eso solo se hace si te pagan. Pero lo descubriremos, ya cometió un par de contradicciones, pero la más importante es que la empleada dijo que era española, y luego cambió la versión a que era sudamericana.



¿Un CM a sueldo a @calopez?


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Un CM a sueldo a @calopez?



Probablemente, tiene dotes como saber estructurar historias. Por eso nunca se enoja, porque no va con el, va con su personaje. Tiene experiencia en definir perfiles de personajes, pero a veces en el apuro de hacer la faena se olvida de mirar los apuntes y se "resbala" como con el dato de la empleada y su nacionalidad que dio doble versión.
Igual que Play, le da calor a hilos sin contenido siempre que el "publico" genere tráfico. Desde que el hilo perdió interés en visitas (no en participación que siempre somos los mismos los que posteamos más o menos) ha minimizado su participación. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Silluzollope (2 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Probablemente, tiene dotes como saber estructurar historias. Por eso nunca se enoja, porque no va con el, va con su personaje. Tiene experiencia en definir perfiles de personajes, pero a veces en el apuro de hacer la faena se olvida de mirar los apuntes y se "resbala" como con el dato de la empleada y su nacionalidad que dio doble versión.
> Igual que Play, le da calor a hilos sin contenido siempre que el "publico" genere tráfico. Desde que el hilo perdió interés en visitas (no en participación que siempre somos los mismos los que posteamos más o menos) ha minimizado su participación.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Añade otro dato, las explicaciones de términos económicos de manera demasiado academica. Muchas veces suelta rollos que parecen sacados directamente de un libro de economía. Un tío que se sacó la carrera hace 20 no suelta esos chorizos de teoría para explicar algo, más que nada porque ha olvidado toda esa teoría que empolló en la facultad.


----------



## asiqué (2 May 2022)

Pues yo si que he tenido un buen abril. MUY bueno podris decir.
Entro poco por este hilo… pero ya que entro lo digo.

Animo Javi! Como ya han dicho mas forers, tienes que incrementar la ganancia. Sacar solo un 25 -30% de margen me parece muy justo.
Creo que tienes que echar a la contratada, ahora sera mas barato que dentro de 1 año.
La echas, reduces un poco el horario y que tu mujer lleve ella sola la tienda con tu ayuda puntual.
Trabajara un poco mas pero salvaras la papeleta.
no he leido los tropecientas paginas nuevas pero en resumen varios forers pensamos igual. 
Yo se los gastos de mi negocio y si algo me deja poco beneficio rechazo hacerlo.
No puedo perder 4 dias en un trabajo, me quita tiempo de los otros que si me dan pasta.


----------



## javiwell (2 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Añade otro dato, las explicaciones de términos económicos de manera demasiado academica. Muchas veces suelta rollos que parecen sacados directamente de un libro de economía. Un tío que se sacó la carrera hace 20 no suelta esos chorizos de teoría para explicar algo, más que nada porque ha olvidado toda esa teoría que empolló en la facultad.



Eso es porque para mí la carrera fue vocacional y sigo leyendo libros y escuchando conferencias y clases de los mejores economistas y filósofos actuales.


----------



## javiwell (2 May 2022)

Ya tengo resultados de abril mañana los pondré desde el ordenador.

Se facturaron mil euros menos que en marzo, semana Santa por medio.

El margen es el de siempre pero como el día 29 o 30 de mes compramos 200 euros de refrescos, cerveza y agua mineral y unos 100 euros de bolsas y productos de limpieza y quesos, aparentemente cae el margen al 28 pero es la variación de existencias.

La subida de ventas se hace esperar debería producirse en mayo, iremos viendo.

Por otra parte recordar que cuando hablo de un 30 de margen sobre ventas me estoy refiriendo a un 55 por cien de margen sobre compras, es decir, compro a un euro y vendo a 1,55 euros. Yo creo que es un margen suficiente más es perder competitividad.


----------



## javiwell (2 May 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> Al OP, si pudierais volver atrás, haríais lo mismo? Se me ocurren formas mejores de invertir 30k en el sector, básicamente montarte tu propia frutería 3 locales más abajo (en los barrios no suele haber problema para encontrar locales BBB)



Desconozco la cifra de ventas de una tienda propia que abre desde cero. Dependerá de cada caso.

Como ya se ha comentado la opción de la tienda propia que abre desde cero tiene otros riesgos distintos. Básicamente tirar fruta podrida mientras vas logrando hacer tu cartera de clientes sólidos y tener menos variedad de género para no arriesgar demasiado a que se pudra.

La cuestión es si desembolsar 30 mil con unos ingresos medios de 16 mil al mes es mejor o peor que una tienda que abre desde 0 y no sabemos cuánto va a tardar en alcanzar esa cifra de ventas, no sabemos si vamos a llegar a perder 30 mil antes de conseguirlo, o 15 mil o 50 mil. No sabemos si vamos a conseguirlo.

Nunca lo sabremos, es el eterno debate. 

Tampoco sabemos lo que va a pasar con una acción de Amazon cuando la compramos, sino sería todo muy aburrido.


----------



## OBDC (2 May 2022)

Y yo, si al final es un CM que nos da lo que queremos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (2 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Desconozco la cifra de ventas de una tienda propia que abre desde cero. Dependerá de cada caso.
> 
> Como ya se ha comentado la opción de la tienda propia que abre desde cero tiene otros riesgos distintos. Básicamente tirar fruta podrida mientras vas logrando hacer tu cartera de clientes sólidos y tener menos variedad de género para no arriesgar demasiado a que se pudra.
> 
> ...



Lo sabe el mayorista, y por eso vendió....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Arrigurriaga (3 May 2022)

Dos preguntas, @javiwell:

- ¿Cuánto pagáis de comisión por los pagos con tarjeta? ¿A partir de qué cantidad la aceptáis?

- ¿Antes de firmar un traspaso no es obligatorio aportar la contabilidad anual de varios periodos? Porque otros podrán no entender nada y pasar del tema, pero tú... ¿la caja media de 1000€ diarios la sacaste de ahí, de los cierres diario que hacía tu mujer, o de dónde? Si nadie te engañó y ahora se vende menos que antes del traspaso: ¿a qué crees que se debe?

Gracias.


----------



## Mundocruel (3 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Desconozco la cifra de ventas de una tienda propia que abre desde cero. Dependerá de cada caso.
> 
> Como ya se ha comentado la opción de la tienda propia que abre desde cero tiene otros riesgos distintos. Básicamente tirar fruta podrida mientras vas logrando hacer tu cartera de clientes sólidos y tener menos variedad de género para no arriesgar demasiado a que se pudra.
> 
> ...





OBDC dijo:


> Lo sabe el mayorista, y por eso vendió....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Es peor,.como siempre, habla de tener que tirar fruta hasta consolidar ventas mientras hace el número de magia de comprar para unas ventas de 1.000€ diarios (vendiendo realmente 600€) y no tiene mermas!

Ni voy a recordar con que existencias comienza porque para qué.


----------



## El gostoso (3 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Estás hablando con el tío que ha inventado la frutería sin mermas, un respeto
> 
> Estás hablando con el tío que carga las latas de cerveza (para la tienda) al lado de sus Callaway en el Audi V6, que coño vas a saber tú.
> 
> ...



Que comentario tan BRUTAL


----------



## OBDC (3 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Es peor,.como siempre, habla de tener que tirar fruta hasta consolidar ventas mientras hace el número de magia de comprar para unas ventas de 1.000€ diarios (vendiendo realmente 600€) y no tiene mermas!
> 
> Ni voy a recordar con que existencias comienza porque para qué.



El problema del CM @javiwell / @Play_91 es que si os fijáis, saben más que cualquiera en los temas que rebuznan. Si cambias el discurso, la actitud, soberbia y flema con la que actúan ambos es idéntica, pero generan tráfico solo por oposicion a las estupideces que dicen. Son los antiherores de Burbuja. En su vida real es admiradora de El Hombre Araña y todos los heroes de Marvel con deficiencias mentales y emocionales. Además, el discurso de ambos siempre está centrado en el género femenino de una forma u otra. 
Debe ser una Charo periodista o con alguna licenciatura de comunicación que habrán tirado de algún medio en los últimos años y acaba sus días profesionales de putita del manda más del forro.
Gracias por mantenernos entretenidos!

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## El gostoso (3 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya tengo resultados de abril mañana los pondré desde el ordenador.
> 
> Se facturaron mil euros menos que en marzo, semana Santa por medio.
> 
> ...



Jjajjajajjajajajjajajajjjaajjaajjajjajaajajajajjajauuauauaaajajajjajajajjajajajajajajajajajajjajajajjajajajajajajajajjajajajjajaajjajajajajjajjjajajjjajajajjajjajajajjajjajjajajjajaj


----------



## OBDC (3 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Jjajjajajjajajajjajajajjjaajjaajjajjajaajajajajjajauuauauaaajajajjajajajjajajajajajajajajajajjajajajjajajajajajajajajjajajajjajaajjajajajajjajjjajajjjajajajjajjajajajjajjajjajajjajaj



Es un crack en "dibujar" escenarios contables para mentirse a el mismo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## leoper (3 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es un crack en "dibujar" escenarios contables para mentirse a el mismo.


----------



## RRMartinez (3 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El problema del CM @javiwell / @Play_91 es que si os fijáis, saben más que cualquiera en los temas que rebuznan. Si cambias el discurso, la actitud, soberbia y flema con la que actúan ambos es idéntica, pero generan tráfico solo por oposicion a las estupideces que dicen. Son los antiherores de Burbuja. En su vida real es admiradora de El Hombre Araña y todos los heroes de Marvel con deficiencias mentales y emocionales. Además, el discurso de ambos siempre está centrado en el género femenino de una forma u otra.
> Debe ser una Charo periodista o con alguna licenciatura de comunicación que habrán tirado de algún medio en los últimos años y acaba sus días profesionales de putita del manda más del forro.
> Gracias por mantenernos entretenidos!
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Brvtalérrimo


----------



## javiwell (3 May 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Dos preguntas, @javiwell:
> 
> - ¿Cuánto pagáis de comisión por los pagos con tarjeta? ¿A partir de qué cantidad la aceptáis?
> 
> ...



Cada banco pone las condiciones del TPV dependiendo de su política y del tipo de empresa del que se trate. Nosotros pagamos una cuota fija de 10 euros al mes por el servicio tpv todos los días hacemos decenas de cobros pequeños con el TPV.

No es obligatorio aportar libros contables para firmar un contrato privado de traspaso de negocio. En este caso se vendía una unidad de negocio de una empresa que tenía varias tiendas y distribución mayorista y los libros contables no eran tienda a tienda. Pero tuvimos acceso a cuadernos físicos con apuntes diarios de las sumas de las cajas de la tienda de varios años creo recordar que hasta 2017 había información.

También mi mujer hizo durante un par de años, el 2019 y 2020 sumaba las cajas cada día aunque no tenía ella apuntado todo en un cuaderno porque no era su empresa, entregaba el dinero y rompía el papel y a la basura.

No se la media exacta de 2020 pero sabemos que era algo más y creemos que influye mucho la situación de confinamiento y hostelería cerrada. La gente comía todos los días en casa y compraba todos los días en la tienda más cercana, recordemos que se nos llegó a prohibir dar paseos a más de un km. La gente prefería entrar en una tiendecita con 4 personas que ir a un supermercado y entrar en pánico.


----------



## javiwell (3 May 2022)

Tuve problemas esta mañana para acceder desde mi ordenador. No recuerdo la clave y cuando pincho para que me manden un correo, me sale que se ha enviado correo pero en mi correo no entra na.

Escribo desde el móvil y no tengo aquí el Excel, a ver si mañana lo resuelvo


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (4 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Cada banco pone las condiciones del TPV dependiendo de su política y del tipo de empresa del que se trate. Nosotros pagamos una cuota fija de 10 euros al mes por el servicio tpv todos los días hacemos decenas de cobros pequeños con el TPV.
> 
> No es obligatorio aportar libros contables para firmar un contrato privado de traspaso de negocio. En este caso se vendía una unidad de negocio de una empresa que tenía varias tiendas y distribución mayorista y los libros contables no eran tienda a tienda. Pero tuvimos acceso a cuadernos físicos con apuntes diarios de las sumas de las cajas de la tienda de varios años creo recordar que hasta 2017 había información.
> 
> ...



Bueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenoooooooooo. Ahora es el COVID!! No es que la mujer no sepa contar, era por el COVID!! Pero tú te crees que somos mongolos? Cómo va a bajar la facturación diaria de una frutería PACO de 1000 euros diarios a 600 por el COVID? O nos quieres decir que tu mujer solo veía cajas de 1000 euros durante los meses de confinamiento? En 2019 eran de 600 míseros euros o no?

Por cierto, qué se sabe de la renta? A pagar?


----------



## cohynetes (5 May 2022)

Javi viste al Madrid


----------



## cohynetes (5 May 2022)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Dos preguntas, @javiwell:
> 
> - ¿Cuánto pagáis de comisión por los pagos con tarjeta? ¿A partir de qué cantidad la aceptáis?
> 
> ...



Paga la tarifa plana,lo que viene a ser que factura una mierda con el TPV,es el modelo que usan los bancos para engañar a los paletos con un negocio ruinoso...
En cuanto facturas más de la cuenta pagas la tarifa plana más un porcentaje

La banca nunca pierde,si haces poco con el TPV te quita 10 y si te pasas igual

Pero claro el paleto que va al banco le encanta porque no sabe que si factura una mierda es mejor pagar un porcentaje y fin,si total factura una mierda ya de por sí,las cajas de 1000 Euros papel mojado


----------



## AliBey (5 May 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Paga la tarifa plana,lo que viene a ser que factura una mierda con el TPV,es el modelo que usan los bancos para engañar a los paletos con un negocio ruinoso...
> En cuanto facturas más de la cuenta pagas la tarifa plana más un porcentaje
> 
> La banca nunca pierde,si haces poco con el TPV te quita 10 y si te pasas igual
> ...



Un conocido que regentaba un lupanar en el norte de España, instaló un cajero al lado de la máquina tabaco y empezó a cobrarles comisión de 2€ Euros a los clientes.

Es decir, ni siquiera paga el tpv al banco y se saca un extra del cajero.


----------



## javiwell (5 May 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Paga la tarifa plana,lo que viene a ser que factura una mierda con el TPV,es el modelo que usan los bancos para engañar a los paletos con un negocio ruinoso...
> En cuanto facturas más de la cuenta pagas la tarifa plana más un porcentaje
> La banca nunca pierde,si haces poco con el TPV te quita 10 y si te pasas igual
> Pero claro el paleto que va al banco le encanta porque no sabe que si factura una mierda es mejor pagar un porcentaje y fin,si total factura una mierda ya de por sí,las cajas de 1000 Euros papel mojado



Actualmente de la facturación de 16 mil al mes, unos 5000 euros se facturan por TPV.

Eso son 0,2 céntimos de coste por cada euro facturado en el TPV.

Creo que os estáis enfocando en lo más irrelevante del negocio.


----------



## cohynetes (5 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Actualmente de la facturación de 16 mil al mes, unos 5000 euros se facturan por TPV.
> 
> Eso son 0,2 céntimos de coste por cada euro facturado en el TPV.
> 
> Creo que os estáis enfocando en lo más irrelevante del negocio.



16k al mes con porcentaje de beneficio segun comentabas de 30% (creo que dijiste 22 salvo los mantecados que te dejaron rico pero te lo regalo)

4k al mes,1800 la trabajadora el resto se lo dejo al de abajo


----------



## Mundocruel (5 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Actualmente de la facturación de 16 mil al mes, unos 5000 euros se facturan por TPV.
> 
> Eso son 0,2 céntimos de coste por cada euro facturado en el TPV.
> 
> Creo que os estáis enfocando en lo más irrelevante del negocio.



Ni harto de palo cortado te crees esos números, un 30% de facturación con tarjeta en una frutería de barrio, cual es la la media de compra por persona?


----------



## El gostoso (5 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ni harto de palo cortado te crees esos números, un 30% de facturación con tarjeta en una frutería de barrio, cual es la la media de compra por persona?



Pero no caces al troll, hombre


----------



## javiwell (5 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ni harto de palo cortado te crees esos números, un 30% de facturación con tarjeta en una frutería de barrio, cual es la la media de compra por persona?




En torno a 5 euros de media con mucha varianza.

Un kg de patata 0,89 pero un kg de pistacho 14 euros.

Hay mucha gente, no toda que se ha acostumbrado a no llevar dinero encima y paga hasta un café con la tarjeta


----------



## javiwell (5 May 2022)

En abril 600 de beneficio descontado el plazo de traspaso y ya considerada la subida de cuota de autónomo. 15 mil y pico de ventas y margen sobre venta del 28 por cien debido a aprovisionamientos masivos casi a final de mes y que no meto variación de existencias en esa cuenta.


Ya pondré la cuenta ando un poco liado y tengo problemas para hacerlo desde el ordenador de casa por lo del inicio de sesión y el olvido de contraseña, no entraba el recordatorio de contraseña en mi correo, supongo que andaba el servicio funcionando regular que me pasa bastante.


----------



## Mundocruel (5 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En torno a 5 euros de media con mucha varianza.
> 
> Un kg de patata 0,89 pero un kg de pistacho 14 euros.
> 
> Hay mucha gente, no toda que se ha acostumbrado a no llevar dinero encima y paga hasta un café con la tarjeta



alma de cántaro cuando mires un precio por internet asegúrate que estás mirando.


----------



## OBDC (6 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> alma de cántaro cuando mires un precio por internet asegúrate que estás mirando.





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (6 May 2022)

Por favor si alguien puede hacer la cuenta de cuánta gente entra en la tienda... Que a mí ya me da pereza.

O si alguien le explica cómo funciona una media también sería de agradecer porque para "mediar" una compra de 40€ cuántas compras de 1€ deben realizarse.

Queremos Trolls de calidad puto calvo.


----------



## Mundocruel (6 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Por favor si alguien puede hacer la cuenta de cuánta gente entra en la tienda... Que a mí ya me da pereza.
> 
> O si alguien le explica cómo funciona una media también sería de agradecer porque para "mediar" una compra de 40€ cuántas compras de 1€ deben realizarse.
> 
> Queremos Trolls de calidad puto calvo.



venga que tengo algo de tiempo

16.000€ de facturación / 5€ de compra media = 3.200 compras (unas 115 al día)

Ahora supongamos que de todas esas compras (3.200) 200 son por un importe de 50€ tendríamos que la media en el resto de compras debería ser de X para que la media total fuera de 5€ y esa X es de...

((200*50)+(3000*x)/3200=5

X=2€

2 PUTOS EUROS DE MEDIA!!!!

SIN PALABRAS!


----------



## leoper (6 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ni harto de palo cortado te crees esos números, un 30% de facturación con tarjeta



tiene explicacion......si de las operaciones que hacen,, parte se la quedan la empleada y/o la peruchi en sus bolsillos sin pasarla por la caja

y ademas explicaria el descenso de un 40% en las cajas diarias....

dos consejos : despide a la empleada y pon una camara en la balanza y caja

ES PA BI LA


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (6 May 2022)

leoper dijo:


> tiene explicacion......si de las operaciones que hacen,, parte se la quedan la empleada y la peruchi en sus bolsillos sin pasarla por la caja
> 
> y ademas explicaria el descenso de un 40% en las cajas diarias....
> 
> ...



Como nos pongamos malpensados, se está haciendo una caja B para huir con un Wilfredo y la niña y decirle al señor juez que no gana un duro, que javito le tiene que pasar pensión. Y la deuda del padre, ahí se queda. Esto ya pensando muy mal, claro, apenas se dan casos de estos


----------



## El gostoso (6 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Como nos pongamos malpensados, se está haciendo una caja B para huir con un Wilfredo y la niña y decirle al señor juez que no gana un duro, que javito le tiene que pasar pensión. Y la deuda del padre, ahí se queda. Esto ya pensando muy mal, claro, apenas se dan casos de estos



@javiwell la muhe no tendrá por casualidad un primo llamado Wilson, que le visita mucho a la frutería para ayudarla? Y que además es polludo y quiere montar un taller mecánico (lo de polludo, lo digo, porque tú que siempre miras a los ojos a la gente, pero seguro que en un descuido has mirado la nariz errónea)



Abrazos, amic.


----------



## AliBey (6 May 2022)

Los hurtos se dan en casi todos los negocios en los que se maneja efectivo. Hay mil maneras de llevarlos a cabo.

Esto no quiere decir que la mujer de Javi esté haciendo algo malo, pero si cabe la posibilidad de que la empleada puede estar provocando una pequeña hemorragia en los beneficios.


----------



## Mundocruel (6 May 2022)

leoper dijo:


> tiene explicacion......si de las operaciones que hacen,, parte se la quedan la empleada y la peruchi en sus bolsillos sin pasarla por la caja
> 
> y ademas explicaria el descenso de un 40% en las cajas diarias....
> 
> ...



El descenso de ventas es debido al descenso de compras, si encima le estuvieran sisando el margen de beneficio serio de 40/50%, le sisarian subiéndole por ejemplo las mermas, pero hablamos de la frutería sin mermas.

La única explicación de los números es que son INVENTADOS, al final le pasa como dije que le pasaba a los rusos la manta de las mentiras es muy corta y si te tapas por arriba te dejas los pies al descubierto. Nada cuadra porque se va inventando sobre la marcha.


----------



## javiwell (6 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> El descenso de ventas es debido al descenso de compras, si encima le estuvieran sisando el margen de beneficio serio de 40/50%, le sisarian subiéndole por ejemplo las mermas, pero hablamos de la frutería sin mermas.
> 
> La única explicación de los números es que son INVENTADOS, al final le pasa como dije que le pasaba a los rusos la manta de las mentiras es muy corta y si te tapas por arriba te dejas los pies al descubierto. Nada cuadra porque se va inventando sobre la marcha.



Tu no decías que no ibas a volver a escribir en este hilo o no sé qué?


----------



## OBDC (6 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tu no decías que no ibas a volver a escribir en este hilo o no sé qué?



Pillado con las manos en la masa. Ya lo dije yo en los primeros post, es obvio que eres un TROLL, lo que no se sabe si respondes a Soros, a Sánchez o Calopez

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (6 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tu no decías que no ibas a volver a escribir en este hilo o no sé qué?



Calla tonto y sigue tragando polla.


----------



## Mundocruel (6 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pillado con las manos en la masa. Ya lo dije yo en los primeros post, es obvio que eres un TROLL, lo que no se sabe si respondes a Soros, a Sánchez o Calopez
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Con el tema del golf le dejé 2 miguitas de pan y no ha mordido ninguna.


----------



## Mundocruel (6 May 2022)

Por cierto lo de los 14€ el kilo de pistachos cuando vas de frutería premium es de traca


----------



## OBDC (6 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Con el tema del golf le dejé 2 miguitas de pan y no ha mordido ninguna.



Pero con lo de la bacionalidad de la empleada se cayó con toda la vajilla.
Al final da igual, es entretenido. Es como el Sálvame, las abuelas saben que todo es un montaje pero es todo tan esperpéntico que engancha igual.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## El gostoso (6 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pero con lo de la bacionalidad de la empleada se cayó con toda la vajilla.
> Al final da igual, es entretenido. Es como el Sálvame, las abuelas saben que todo es un montaje pero es todo tan esperpéntico que engancha igual.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Este hilo es más como la WWF, en cada round (ronda de mensajes) Javito sale caliente y lleno de heridas, pero todos sabemos que es un baile de mensajes a un troll.


----------



## javiwell (6 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Por cierto lo de los 14€ el kilo de pistachos cuando vas de frutería premium es de traca



No es la frutería de la boutique del corte inglés es una frutería que tiene mucha variedad y precios y calidades distintos.

Aquí va un ejemplo random de un precio de un kg de pistacho. No me sé de memoria el precio exacto de cada cosa de la tienda porque no trabajo allí. No sé si son 14 o 16 , es una forma de hablar para explicar que la compra media del cliente tiene mucha varianza.






Pistachos tostados TOSTASOL 1 kg. - Sabor a Extremadura


Los frutos secos constituyen una parte muy importante de la dieta mediterranea debido a que contienen cantidad de nutrientes que son fundamentales para una alimentación sana y equilibrada. Son ideales para tomar como aperitivo o como acompañamiento de platos cocinados y ensaladas. Pistachos...




www.saboraextremadura.es


----------



## Mundocruel (6 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No es la frutería de la boutique del corte inglés es una frutería que tiene mucha variedad y precios y calidades distintos.
> 
> Aquí va un ejemplo random de un precio de un kg de pistacho. No me sé de memoria el precio exacto de cada cosa de la tienda porque no trabajo allí. No sé si son 14 o 16 , es una forma de hablar para explicar que la compra media del cliente tiene mucha varianza.
> 
> ...



Mira, un precio random (hasta para eso es pedante) de patata, la tuya es un 65% más cara (a pesar de tus charlas sobre atraer clientes tirando el precio de las patatas)



https://www.alcampo.es/compra-online/frescos/verduras-y-hortalizas/patatas-ajos-y-cebollas/patatas/hortaliza-patatas-lavadas-3-kg/p/57727



Y sin embargo en un producto premiun, como los pistachos vas por debajo del mercado, eres el Putin de las fruterías.

Lo que más me alucina es como ni habláis de la caja diaria pero si del precio del pistacho, o como saltas con un no estoy todo el día mirando precios y luego haces la tesina de la calidad y precio de los huevos frescos.


----------



## OBDC (6 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Este hilo es más como la WWF, en cada round (ronda de mensajes) Javito sale caliente y lleno de heridas, pero todos sabemos que es un baile de mensajes a un troll.



Le damos hasta en el DNI, pero el sale de abajo de la manta de palos igual que Superman, hasta con el flequillo peinado.
Pero en algún lado encontraremos la kriptonita que le debilite.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## AliBey (6 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Le damos hasta en el DNI, pero el sale de abajo de la manta de palos igual que Superman, hasta con el flequillo peinado.
> Pero en algún lado encontraremos la kriptonita que le debilite.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Tienes espíritu de Inspector de Hacienda


----------



## OBDC (6 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Tienes espíritu de Inspector de Hacienda





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Scire (7 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> De los 70k podría recuperar 10 por traspaso, porque otro gilipollas seguro no habrá que pague más...



Alguien espabilado, como un paqui, cogerá el negocio por 10k, le echará horas, meterá al hijo de 12 años algunas tardes a trabajar gratis, se buscará proveedores baratos de esos que conocerán ellos, y le sacará una pasta gansa al negocio.


----------



## OBDC (7 May 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Alguien espabilado, como un paqui, cogerá el negocio por 10k, le echará horas, meterá al hijo de 12 años algunas tardes a trabajar gratis, se buscará proveedores baratos de esos que conocerán ellos, y le sacará una pasta gansa al negocio.



Y cargará las latas de Coca Cola en un scooter que consume menos que un Audi que con los kilómetros que tiene debe quemar hasta el líquido del limpiaparabrisas.


----------



## Bubble Boy (8 May 2022)

5k el hilo


----------



## javiwell (8 May 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Alguien espabilado, como un paqui, cogerá el negocio por 10k, le echará horas, meterá al hijo de 12 años algunas tardes a trabajar gratis, se buscará proveedores baratos de esos que conocerán ellos, y le sacará una pasta gansa al negocio.



Da igual, para entonces el hilo tendrá 5000 páginas y seré un prestigioso influencer especialista en fruta


----------



## AliBey (8 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Da igual, para entonces el hilo tendrá 5000 páginas y seré un prestigioso influencer especialista en fruta



O no.


----------



## Mundocruel (8 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Da igual, para entonces el hilo tendrá 5000 páginas y seré un prestigioso influencer especialista en fruta



No sé si te has dado cuenta que el hilo tiene el mismo futuro que la frutería


----------



## javiwell (8 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No sé si te has dado cuenta que el hilo tiene el mismo futuro que la frutería



Al contrario, si la frutería quiebra el hilo lo peta


----------



## AliBey (8 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Al contrario, si la frutería quiebra el hilo lo peta



Y el hilo lo está petando ya. El camino ya sabe cuál es…


----------



## javiwell (8 May 2022)

@Economista ya está puesta la cuenta de abril


----------



## OBDC (8 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> @Economista ya está puesta la cuenta de abril



Te lo corrijo, porque todavía sigues sin enterarte de que es @Econonista 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (8 May 2022)

Julio empiezan los lemmings a tirarse por el barranco de las vacaciones.
Julio es como un febrero, y agosto como un enero.
Le queda como meses "buenos" mayo y junio.
Ya puede cerrar el año que no se le irá un 1%. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (8 May 2022)

Si el robo de cash es mayor que lo que te ahorras defraudando te recomiendo esto:


----------



## Mundocruel (8 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Te lo corrijo, porque todavía sigues sin enterarte de que es @Econonista
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



@javiwell y sus javiwelltadas , no es de lo único que no se entera, no.


----------



## Poseidón (8 May 2022)

Al final el OP triunfo o esta pasando hambre?

Ah, actualizaste el post. Entonces sacas 600 limpios? La nomina es tu mujer?


----------



## javiwell (8 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Al final el OP triunfo o esta pasando hambre?
> 
> Ah, actualizaste el post. Entonces sacas 600 limpios? La nomina es tu mujer?



La nomina es de su empleada

Ella gana los 600 a lo que habría que sumar los 833 que ha ganado pero conserva en su cuenta de banco para afrontar lo que le ha costado el traspaso. En otras palabras si los 30 mil del traspaso ya estuvieran pagados ella se hubiera sacado un "sueldo" de 1.433 euros en mayo limpios, o 3 mil y pico si no tuviera empleada y trabajara como una bestia de lunes a sábado.


Edito: había un error en una fórmula que vinculaba las compras a enero en lugar de abril, son 3.120 lo que hubiera ganado en abril si ya fuera suya o 2.288 mientras paga el traspaso.


----------



## Mundocruel (8 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> @Economista ya está puesta la cuenta de abril



Menudo refrito te has currado, majo




Por cierto pagas mas de luz cuando mas frio hace, guardas la fruta en caliente o como va la cosa?


----------



## javiwell (8 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Menudo refrito te has currado, majo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051868
> 
> ...




Hay un error en una fórmula (donde pone 4 en la fórmula estaba puesto un 1)

=+SUMAR.SI.CONJUNTO(Gastos!D;Gastos!E:E;4;Gastos!F:F;2022)


El dato de la luz está pues provisionalmente a propósito porque no tenemos factura mensual y me baso en el mes más reciente


Actualizo de nuevo el post inicial


----------



## Mundocruel (8 May 2022)

Javi es como el BCE pone en marcha la máquina de imprimir y la llena, total no son mas que ceros en un papel.

Lo de echarle la culpa a una formula mal hecha en una casilla que lleva un dato que hay que poner a mano ni lo comentamos.

Lo de ingresar 300€ más que en enero comprando 1500 menos ni cotiza.


----------



## javiwell (8 May 2022)

10.200 a principio de mes con todos los cargos de alquiler nómina seguridad social pagados.

En el saldo de la cuenta corriente de mi mujer otros 1.200 euros.


----------



## Mundocruel (8 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 10.200 a principio de mes con todos los cargos de alquiler nómina seguridad social pagados.
> 
> En el saldo de la cuenta corriente de mi mujer otros 1.200 euros.



Los primeros números que has colgado+




Los segundos




Ni Rato en sus buenos tiempos!

Ha multiplicado el beneficio X2


----------



## javiwell (8 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Los primeros números que has colgado+
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051937
> 
> ...



Era tan pequeño que multiplicarlo por dos no es para tanto.

Mi mujer me dice que están todos los gastos metidos. Me sorprende un poco la subida del margen.

Me dice que está metiendo mucho más margen que antes a la patata y que la vende bien igual pero eso explicaría solo la mitad de la subida en el margen en mayo. Antes en la patata multiplicaba el precio del albarán por 1,55 y ahora por 1,80. Que a la gente le interesa más el tamaño, el color o la procedencia de la patata que por el precio y que las patatas que vende gustan y saca 4 sacos en un día y medio, le cuesta 13 euros y pico el saco.

Auditare eso un poco a ver si falta algo por meter en los gastos


----------



## OBDC (8 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Los primeros números que has colgado+
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051937
> 
> ...



Próximo escalafon de Javito: Ministro de economía Argentino.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (8 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Era tan pequeño que multiplicarlo por dos no es para tanto.
> 
> Mi mujer me dice que están todos los gastos metidos. Me sorprende un poco la subida del margen.
> 
> ...



Cada día eres mas patético

4 sacos diarios * 14 € * 28 días abiertos * 0.25 de aumento en el precio = 400€ (en el mejor de los casos), no es la mitad, ni siquiera es 1/3

Lo de sacar ahora las patatas después de hacerte ver que las tenías caras, ni hablamos

Que tu idea principal de negocio fuera tener las patatas baratas, ni hablamos

Que sea ahora casualmente cuando tu mujer te lo comenta, ni hablamos

Tienes tú de auditor lo que yo de sexador de pollos

Tapate, anda, que se te ven las vergüenzas.


----------



## OBDC (8 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Era tan pequeño que multiplicarlo por dos no es para tanto.
> 
> Mi mujer me dice que están todos los gastos metidos. Me sorprende un poco la subida del margen.
> 
> ...



Contrata al auditor de Afinsa para la auditoría que seguro los números serán los que necesitas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (8 May 2022)

Creo que Javito esta perdiendo motivación, comete mucho errores en el frutacuento, debería de ponerse las pilas y llevar un registro mejor hecho de lo que va diciendo y escribiendo para no pisar en falso.
@javiwell o te esmeras o te dejamos aquí con tu puto hilo. Queremos ser engañados, pero con profesionalidad.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## El gostoso (8 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Cada día eres mas patético
> 
> 4 sacos diarios * 14 € * 28 días abiertos * 0.25 de aumento en el precio = 400€ (en el mejor de los casos), no es la mitad, ni siquiera es 1/3
> 
> ...



Javito vuelve a subir al ring con otro Excel inventado al ritmo de




@OBDC le hará un par de chops en el pecho, una llave de vuelta de cuerda.

@Econonista rematará con una llave del sueño.

1, 2, 3 @javiwell vuelve a levantarse, y trae la idea a de llevar yaoyao de frutas a las empresas cercanas.

Edito, me falta @Mundocruel, que entra con una silla que ha sacado de debajo del ring para estamparsela a Javito en la espalda


Y así

Con esto, resumo el hilo


----------



## OBDC (8 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Javito vuelve a subir al ring con otro Excel inventado al ritmo de
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Buenísimo!!!. Lo de mi participación me dejó estupefacto...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (8 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Creo que Javito esta perdiendo motivación, comete mucho errores en el frutacuento, debería de ponerse ñas pilas y llevar un registro mejor hecho de lo que va diciendo y escribiendo para no pisar en falso.
> @javiwell o te esmeras o te dejamos aquí con tu puto hilo. Queremos ser engañados pero con profesionalidad.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.





El gostoso dijo:


> Javito vuelve a subir al ring con otro Excel inventado al ritmo de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que se trata de eso, a mi no me sabe mal que todo sea invent lo que me sabe mal es que sea tan putamente torpe, que yo ya ni digo nada pero joder que se ha tragado 2 presentaciones del 115 y no ha dicho ni mú y eso que le di el zasca de su vida cuando decía que le retenía IVA al casero.


----------



## El gostoso (8 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Es que se trata de eso, a mi no me sabe mal que todo sea invent lo que me sabe mal es que sea tan putamente torpe, que yo ya ni digo nada pero joder que se ha tragado 2 presentaciones del 115 y no ha dicho ni mú y eso que le di el zasca de su vida cuando decía que le retenía IVA al casero.



El ridículo habla por sí solo


----------



## OBDC (8 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> El ridículo habla por sí solo



El hilo está quemado porque no se esmera ni esfuerza @javiwell. Debería de darle el pase a @Play_91 , aunque pensándolo bien no, porque son multis.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (9 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 10.200 a principio de mes con todos los cargos de alquiler nómina seguridad social pagados.
> 
> En el saldo de la cuenta corriente de mi mujer otros 1.200 euros.



Tu mujer no tenía dinero en la cuenta de antes? No es muy ahorradora no?


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (9 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Es que se trata de eso, a mi no me sabe mal que todo sea invent lo que me sabe mal es que sea tan putamente torpe, que yo ya ni digo nada pero joder que se ha tragado 2 presentaciones del 115 y no ha dicho ni mú y eso que le di el zasca de su vida cuando decía que le retenía IVA al casero.



Sinceramente lo digo, yo viéndole a él y viendo lo que cuenta de la mujer, me lo creo TODO. Javiwell pertenece a esa casta que claramente solo medra en la vida por venir de papi con dinero, si no, currando en el BK estaba


----------



## Ds_84 (9 May 2022)

y yo sigo esperando la foto de los melones de su mujer :

de los que vende en la tienda ehhhh....malpensaos


----------



## AliBey (9 May 2022)

Los peruanos en España son muy ahorradores pero lo mandan todo a su país.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (9 May 2022)

hay noticias de la renta?? nuestro muso no responde


----------



## OBDC (9 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> hay noticias de la renta?? nuestro muso no responde



Esta preparando el guión, dale tiempo. Tanto lo criticamos que se está esforzando 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Esta preparando el guión, dale tiempo. Tanto lo criticamos que se está esforzando
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



La próxima aparición es un "ahora me enfado y no respiro" yo venía de buena fé, los ataques personales, bla, bla, bla, no tengo ninguna obligación...


----------



## AliBey (9 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> La próxima aparición es un "ahora me enfado y no respiro" yo venía de buena fé, los ataques personales, bla, bla, bla, no tengo ninguna obligación...



Entiendo esa visión pero [mention]javiwell [/mention] está por encima de todo eso.


----------



## javiwell (9 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> hay noticias de la renta?? nuestro muso no responde



Aún no hay noticias


----------



## javiwell (9 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Tu mujer no tenía dinero en la cuenta de antes? No es muy ahorradora no?



Es muy ahorradora por eso la cuenta de la frutera ya tiene 10.200 cuando empezó la actividad con 2000 euros.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (9 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Es muy ahorradora por eso la cuenta de la frutera ya tiene 10.200 cuando empezó la actividad con 2000 euros.



Hombre, después de pagar 30k por "asegurar" los beneficios, tú me dirás si encima debería estar en negativa. 8200 euros después de... medio año? Sin contar el traspaso o descontándolo? Y a ver la renta... No sé, no sé, y después de toda la vida (?) trabajando, 1200 euros en su cuenta. Javi, no nos engañes, vivís al día con tanto audi y tanto levis


----------



## javiwell (9 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Hombre, después de pagar 30k por "asegurar" los beneficios, tú me dirás si encima debería estar en negativa. 8200 euros después de... medio año? Sin contar el traspaso o descontándolo? Y a ver la renta... No sé, no sé, y después de toda la vida (?) trabajando, 1200 euros en su cuenta. Javi, no nos engañes, vivís al día con tanto audi y tanto levis



Como he dicho mi mujer estuvo dos años sin trabajar y sin paro y luego estuvo dos años y pico trabajando por un smi... Ya me dirás qué superahorros puede tener con eso.

Tras comprar la frutería el negocio ha generado para ella un ahorro de 8200 euros en 7 meses. Son para pagar traspaso pero una vez que el traspaso esté pagado mi mujer podrá ahorrar sin problemas 10.000 euros al año para ella, cosa impensable con un smi.


----------



## OBDC (9 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> La próxima aparición es un "ahora me enfado y no respiro" yo venía de buena fé, los ataques personales, bla, bla, bla, no tengo ninguna obligación...



Este es un CM experimentado. Nos va a dejar con la miel en la boca para continuar con el culebrón, que cierra la temporada en un par de meses. 
Podemos prepara una fiesta para celebrar un añito de vida del hilo (1 de julio) ahupado por los "heaters" que tanto disfrutamos (nosotros )

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## t_chip (9 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Como he dicho mi mujer estuvo dos años sin trabajar y sin paro y luego estuvo dos años y pico trabajando por un smi... Ya me dirás qué superahorros puede tener con eso.
> 
> Tras comprar la frutería el negocio ha generado para ella un ahorro de 8200 euros en 7 meses. Son para pagar traspaso pero una vez que el traspaso esté pagado mi mujer podrá ahorrar sin problemas 10.000 euros al año para ella, cosa impensable con un smi.



?Ya te han embargao el piso y el Audi o aún no ha salido la sentencia, Javi?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

Vaya puto rollo de trolleo ya


----------



## OBDC (10 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Vaya puto rollo de trolleo ya



Esto ya no es serio

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (10 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Como he dicho mi mujer estuvo dos años sin trabajar y sin paro y luego estuvo dos años y pico trabajando por un smi... Ya me dirás qué superahorros puede tener con eso.
> 
> Tras comprar la frutería el negocio ha generado para ella un ahorro de 8200 euros en 7 meses. Son para pagar traspaso pero una vez que el traspaso esté pagado mi mujer podrá ahorrar sin problemas 10.000 euros al año para ella, cosa impensable con un smi.



Qué tiene, 23 años? Alguno más habrá trabajado. Con casa pagada por el proveedor puede ahorrar lo que se proponga


----------



## politicodemadreputa (10 May 2022)

Solo pasaba a saludar... joder pensais batir el record de hilo mas grande de la historia ??? nunca una fruteria dio tanto que hablar...


----------



## javiwell (10 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Qué tiene, 23 años? Alguno más habrá trabajado. Con casa pagada por el proveedor puede ahorrar lo que se proponga



Tiene 35 trabajo muchos años en Madrid ganando una mierda, lo justo para pagar el alquiler de un piso compartido, comer y vestirse.

Luego ya casados estuvo un par de años sin trabajar por el norte y tuvimos una hija. Entre embarazo y alguna complicación de salud no pudo trabajar ese tiempo.

Cuando volvió al trabajo ya en la frutería, ganaba un smi y pagábamos una guardería privada, nos compramos un coche, unos electrodomésticos unos muebles y puse la entrada de un piso. Tampoco era un gran momento para el ahorro. Luego hubo que cambiar de coche por algo más decente.

Ahora estamos ya con todos esos deberes hechos y metidos en la aventura de haber comprado la frutería.

En todo momento con mi nómina ahí a fuego.


----------



## OBDC (10 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tiene 35 trabajo muchos años en Madrid ganando una mierda, lo justo para pagar el alquiler de un piso compartido, comer y vestirse.
> 
> Luego ya casados estuvo un par de años sin trabajar por el norte y tuvimos una hija. Entre embarazo y alguna complicación de salud no pudo trabajar ese tiempo.
> 
> ...



Javito, que edad tienes tu?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tiene 35 trabajo muchos años en Madrid ganando una mierda, lo justo para pagar el alquiler de un piso compartido, comer y vestirse.
> 
> Luego ya casados estuvo un par de años sin trabajar por el norte y tuvimos una hija. Entre embarazo y alguna complicación de salud no pudo trabajar ese tiempo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silluzollope (10 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Como he dicho mi mujer estuvo dos años sin trabajar y sin paro y luego estuvo dos años y pico trabajando por un smi... Ya me dirás qué superahorros puede tener con eso.
> 
> Tras comprar la frutería el negocio ha generado para ella un ahorro de 8200 euros en 7 meses. Son para pagar traspaso pero una vez que el traspaso esté pagado mi mujer podrá ahorrar sin problemas 10.000 euros al año para ella, cosa impensable con un smi.



Hombre, ahorros de 8200 en 7 meses son 14.000 en un año. Quita de ahí 10.000 que paga al proveedor y tú mujer ha ahorrado la escandalosa cifra de 330€ al mes. Y para ello solo ha tenido que hacerse autónoma y arriesgar en un negocio.
Sinceramente no te arriendo la ganancia.


----------



## AliBey (11 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Hombre, ahorros de 8200 en 7 meses son 14.000 en un año. Quita de ahí 10.000 que paga al proveedor y tú mujer ha ahorrado la escandalosa cifra de 330€ al mes. Y para ello solo ha tenido que hacerse autónoma y arriesgar en un negocio.
> Sinceramente no te arriendo la ganancia.



Siendo sinceros, está por encima de la mayoría de NPCs que no tienen ni 1000€ ahorrados. Al César lo que es del César.


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Siendo sinceros, está por encima de la mayoría de NPCs que no tienen ni 1000€ ahorrados. Al César lo que es del César.



No los tiene porque hubo varios meses que no llego a cobrar ni un SMI (esta en numeros rojos con ella misma, el no contar un SMI se podria considerar un prestamo de ella con ella misma) y la liquidación de la empleada ha sumado un año más, así que cuesta un salario más su despido.
Si cuentas los pasivos de los que Javito no contabiliza (así dibuja un escenario bonito, pero más falso que un diente de madera) ni habla, esta en números rojos porque nunca se habla (tampoco) de la devolución del préstamo del padre, que son otros 10k ni la indemnización del despido de la empleada.
Y ahorro no tiene un duro, porque ese dinero ya tiene destino pero no ha llegado el vencimiento. Es una reserva, no un ahorro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (11 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Hombre, ahorros de 8200 en 7 meses son 14.000 en un año. Quita de ahí 10.000 que paga al proveedor y tú mujer ha ahorrado la escandalosa cifra de 330€ al mes. Y para ello solo ha tenido que hacerse autónoma y arriesgar en un negocio.
> Sinceramente no te arriendo la ganancia.



Bien pero eso es sólo mientras esté pagando el traspaso, es decir, dos telediarios.

A continuación esa capacidad de ahorro es suya


----------



## peterr (11 May 2022)

En vaya momento ha ido a montarse un negocio, se avecina ruina de la buena.
Los que sí han hecho negocio son los que se lo vendieron. Mala época para el autónomo.


----------



## AliBey (11 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No los tiene porque hubo varios meses que no llego a cobrar ni un SMI (esta en numeros rojos con ella misma, el no contar un SMI se podria considerar un prestamo de ella con ella misma) y la liquidación de la empleada ha sumado un año más, así que cuesta un salario más su despido.
> Si cuentas los pasivos de los que Javito no contabiliza (así dibuja un escenario bonito, pero más falso que un diente de madera) ni habla, esta en números rojos porque nunca se habla (tampoco) de la devolución del préstamo del padre, que son otros 10k ni la indemnización del despido de la empleada.
> Y ahorro no tiene un duro, porque ese dinero ya tiene destino pero no ha llegado el vencimiento. Es una reserva, no un ahorro.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Si me dices esto mirándome a los ojos, te compro una frutería.


----------



## El gostoso (11 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Si me dices esto mirándome a los ojos, te compro una frutería.



No la compró, e ahí el problema, hizo una novación paco de mierda en un traspaso y obvio el coste de la entrada de inputs, el anormal.


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Si me dices esto mirándome a los ojos, te compro una frutería.



Elige el estilo que prefieras, pero la frutería la compras que tenemos que cambiar de troll






















Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## AliBey (11 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Elige el estilo que prefieras, pero la frutería la compras que tenemos que cambiar de troll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este hilo debería tener chincheta, nunca he visto algo tan didáctico sobre contabilidad y microeconomía. Habéis convertido esto en una joyita para todo el que esté dispuesto a aprender…


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (11 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bien pero eso es sólo mientras esté pagando el traspaso, es decir, dos telediarios.
> 
> A continuación esa capacidad de ahorro es suya



¿Por qué consideras que la frutería solo puede mantenerse igual o ir a más? Los números son malos y pueden venir mil factores externos, como que te abra un paqui enfrente.


----------



## Pirro (11 May 2022)

Al paso que vamos este hilo generará más pasta en ingresos publicitarios que la propia frutería.


----------



## javiwell (11 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> ¿Por qué consideras que la frutería solo puede mantenerse igual o ir a más? Los números son malos y pueden venir mil factores externos, como que te abra un paqui enfrente.



Creo que la crisis de precios puede hacer preponderar en la cesta de la compra determinados productos que nosotros vendemos (alimentación básica) frente a otros productos de alimentación que no vendemos (congelados, procesados, carne, pescado...)

También piensa que habrá menos consumo en el ámbito de las hostelería y aumentará el consumo en el ámbito del hogar, haciendo que nuestros ya clientes, compren más cantidades porque salen menos al restaurante y al bar.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Creo que la crisis de precios puede hacer preponderar en la cesta de la compra determinados productos que nosotros vendemos (alimentación básica) frente a otros productos de alimentación que no vendemos (congelados, procesados, carne, pescado...)
> 
> También piensa que habrá menos consumo en el ámbito de las hostelería y aumentará el consumo en el ámbito del hogar, haciendo que nuestros ya clientes, compren más cantidades porque salen menos al restaurante y al bar.



jran heconomista hoygaC.

esperate que en Julio suban los tipos de interés, la gente no tenga para hacer novación de hipoteca a tipo fijo, cierres masivos de empresas que no pueden asumir las nuevas lineas de credito (si es que consiguen renovarlas : ), gasolinas a 2eu por los siglos de los siglos, impuestos hasta la estratosfera y todo esto repercutido por el proveedor a la fruta que compras y los clientes derroídos en vida.

No vamos a saber la verdad, eso lo tengo clarísimo. Muy a mi pesar, pero tu negocio no llega a Enero de 2023.

Aquí escrito te lo dejo.

saludos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 May 2022)

Veo mucho arroz, mucha pasta sin salsa y alguna patata (para hacer un extra el domingo)


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Este hilo debería tener chincheta, nunca he visto algo tan didáctico sobre contabilidad y microeconomía. Habéis convertido esto en una joyita para todo el que esté dispuesto a aprender…



Para el que sepa entenderlo, tienes toda la razón del mundo.
La gestión por miradas es un salto exponencial en la ADEM

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Para el que sepa entenderlo, tienes toda la razón del mundo.
> La gestión por miradas es un salto exponencial en la ADEM
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



El managing by walking around es cosa del pasado 

Demos la bienvenida a la auténtica gestión empresarial moderna

Larga vida al managing by glazing at the eyes


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El managing by walking around es cosa del pasado
> 
> Demos la bienvenida a la auténtica gestión empresarial moderna
> 
> Larga vida al managing by glazing at the eyes




Ostras, cuanto patetismo y paletismo juntos en este hilo. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (11 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Si me dices esto mirándome a los ojos, te compro una frutería.



Hacía tiempo que no ponía unos minutos musicales, este es un buen momento.


----------



## javiwell (11 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> jran heconomista hoygaC.
> 
> esperate que en Julio suban los tipos de interés, la gente no tenga para hacer novación de hipoteca a tipo fijo, cierres masivos de empresas que no pueden asumir las nuevas lineas de credito (si es que consiguen renovarlas : ), gasolinas a 2eu por los siglos de los siglos, impuestos hasta la estratosfera y todo esto repercutido por el proveedor a la fruta que compras y los clientes derroídos en vida.
> 
> ...



Recuérdamelo en enero 2023 por favor y comentamos


----------



## javiwell (11 May 2022)

Si, y patata que también va a ir bien.

Garbanzos, lentejas y alubias también.

Leche, huevo, queso, pan...

Manzana, plátano, naranja.

Vino cosechero...

Todas esas cosas son base alimenticia para el pensionista que se defiende como puede.


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## AliBey (11 May 2022)

Fíjate que me imagino a @javiwell así:


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Fíjate que me imagino a @javiwell así:



Oye, puede que sea de la etnia pero omportado, rumano o búlgaro. Lo del Audi nuevecito de 400.000 kilómetros me lo hace pensar.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Recuérdamelo en enero 2023 por favor y comentamos



Ya doy por sentado que no cuentas ni gota de verdad, no me hace falta estar en Hispanistán para ver que este negocio durará lo que dure el cash y ya te he dicho que ya sabemos que la verdad no nos la vas a contar.


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (11 May 2022)

Javito, tu muhe debería de aprender el mukimono, traducido en España a: Aka Huy ke Mono






Mukimono - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (12 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Ya doy por sentado que no cuentas ni gota de verdad, no me hace falta estar en Hispanistán para ver que este negocio durará lo que dure el cash y ya te he dicho que ya sabemos que la verdad no nos la vas a contar.



Pues si ya lo sabes entonces no hay nada que debatir ni comentar


----------



## OBDC (12 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Ya doy por sentado que no cuentas ni gota de verdad, no me hace falta estar en Hispanistán para ver que este negocio durará lo que dure el cash y ya te he dicho que ya sabemos que la verdad no nos la vas a contar.



Es todo invent, es un CM animador del foro, pero no importa si lo hace bien. El problema es que a veces comete fallos porque se olvida de cosas que dijo antes.
Esto es el Sálvame de los foros y nosotros los "tertulianos"

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gouel (12 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> No la compró, e ahí el problema, hizo una novación paco de mierda en un traspaso y obvio el coste de la entrada de inputs, el anormal.



Y con un contrato de exclusividad con el proveedor. No nos olvidemos del negocio redondo que hizo... 
El frutero.


----------



## kornconath (12 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La nomina es de su empleada
> 
> Ella gana los 600 a lo que habría que sumar los 833 que ha ganado pero conserva en su cuenta de banco para afrontar lo que le ha costado el traspaso. En otras palabras si los 30 mil del traspaso ya estuvieran pagados ella se hubiera sacado un "sueldo" de 1.433 euros en mayo limpios, o 3 mil y pico si no tuviera empleada y *trabajara como una bestia de lunes a sábado.*
> 
> ...



Entiendo que cuando dices trabajar como una bestia quieres decir un trabajo normal de autónomo, en el que le ayudas un poquito.

Digo que hacer 150 transacciones al día de media 5€ de 8h jornada laboral ya saldria una cada dos minutos aprox y un bruto de caja de 750€ que parece más de lo que ingresas ahora.

No?


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (12 May 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Entiendo que cuando dices trabajar como una bestia quieres decir un trabajo normal de autónomo, en el que le ayudas un poquito.
> 
> Digo que hacer 150 transacciones al día de media 5€ de 8h jornada laboral ya saldria una cada dos minutos aprox y un bruto de caja de 750€ que parece más de lo que ingresas ahora.
> 
> No?



Para javito el esfuerzo es relativo, así como la noción de "ahorro", "buena inversión", etc.


----------



## kornconath (12 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Para javito el esfuerzo es relativo, así como la noción de "ahorro", "buena inversión", etc.



Está claro que el dinero o el problema no es suyo. Lo normal sería amortizar la inversión lo antes posible por si sale rana no quedarte con un pufo a diez años.

A 750€ sacándole un rendimiento de al menos 15% (tirando por lo bajo porque tendra costes ocultos) le seguiría ganando unos 2700€ limpios al mes.

Que se yo.


----------



## javiwell (12 May 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Entiendo que cuando dices trabajar como una bestia quieres decir un trabajo normal de autónomo, en el que le ayudas un poquito.
> 
> Digo que hacer 150 transacciones al día de media 5€ de 8h jornada laboral ya saldria una cada dos minutos aprox y un bruto de caja de 750€ que parece más de lo que ingresas ahora.
> 
> No?




A ver, la tienda abre a las 7:45 para recibir la mercancía, cierra a las 14:30, vuelve a abrir a las 15:30 y cierra a las 22:00, eso de lunes a viernes, pero el sábado también se trabaja de 7:45 a 16:00

Queda solo el domingo para organizar las facturas, albaranes etc. 

Además, fuera del horario de tienda hay que encargarse de hacer el pedido de cada dia y fijar los precios de 200 productos.


Para una sola persona es vivir solo para trabajar, se puede hacer una temporada... 3 meses pero al menos yo no me plantearía eso para voivir así hasta la jubilación, no sé a tí si te parece un ritmo normal de trabajo.


----------



## El gostoso (12 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver, la tienda abre a las 7:45 para recibir la mercancía, cierra a las 14:30, vuelve a abrir a las 15:30 y cierra a las 22:00, eso de lunes a viernes, pero el sábado también se trabaja de 7:45 a 16:00
> 
> Queda solo el domingo para organizar las facturas, albaranes etc.
> 
> ...



¿Le echas mucho la bronca cuando los números no cuadran?


----------



## Gouel (12 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver, la tienda abre a las 7:45 para recibir la mercancía, cierra a las 14:30, vuelve a abrir a las 15:30 y cierra a las 22:00, eso de lunes a viernes, pero el sábado también se trabaja de 7:45 a 16:00
> 
> Queda solo el domingo para organizar las facturas, albaranes etc.
> 
> ...



Recibes la mercancía muy tarde, cierras muy tarde. A las 10 de la noche no hay marujas comprando patatas, a partir de las nueve seguro que no vendes ni un manojo perejil.


----------



## Guepardo (12 May 2022)

Jajajaja bien


----------



## asustailusos (12 May 2022)

Después de estar leyendo durante meses creo que hay un dar un paso adelante en el mensaje 5100.  

Al final todo esto se estudiará algún día en las facultades.


----------



## javiwell (12 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Recibes la mercancía muy tarde, cierras muy tarde. A las 10 de la noche no hay marujas comprando patatas, a partir de las nueve seguro que no vendes ni un manojo perejil.



A las 21h se cierra para clientes, pero luego hay que recoger, limpiar y contar los cuartos


----------



## Mundocruel (12 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A las 21h se cierra para clientes, pero luego hay que recoger, limpiar y contar los cuartos



Pues el trabajazo será recoger y limpiar porque lo que es contar los cuartos... 

RECUERDA FIGURA QUE EL 30% DE TU FACTURACIÓN ES POR TARJETA Y TU INGRESOS NO SUPERAN LOS 600 DIARIOS, NADIE SE MATA CONTANDO 400€

Edito, se me olvidada que tampoco hay mermas, menos trabajo todavía.


----------



## javiwell (12 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pues el trabajazo será recoger y limpiar porque lo que es contar los cuartos...
> 
> RECUERDA FIGURA QUE EL 30% DE TU FACTURACIÓN ES POR TARJETA Y TU INGRESOS NO SUPERAN LOS 600 DIARIOS, NADIE SE MATA CONTANDO 400€
> 
> Edito, se me olvidada que tampoco hay mermas, menos trabajo todavía.



Pues por eso, meter 20 cajas en la cámara, barrer, fregar, contar los billetes y las moneditas, sacar todas las cajas vacías al contenedor de basura, apagar luces y echar la verja... Una horita


----------



## OBDC (12 May 2022)

Que alguien le pregunte que edad tiene, porque a mi no me lee porque me tiene en el ignore (o si me lee lo disimula)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Que alguien le pregunte que edad tiene, porque a mi no me lee porque me tiene en el ignore (o si me lee lo disimula)
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



voto por los +40


----------



## Gouel (12 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Que alguien le pregunte que edad tiene, porque a mi no me lee porque me tiene en el ignore (o si me lee lo disimula)
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Pero de verdad o de su personaje?


----------



## Gouel (12 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues por eso, meter 20 cajas en la cámara, barrer, fregar, contar los billetes y las moneditas, sacar todas las cajas vacías al contenedor de basura, apagar luces y echar la verja... Una horita



Una hora en eso dos personas? Te están timando. Ponle media hora y gracias.
Cierra a las 8 y media al público y a las nueve estáis listos.


----------



## javiwell (12 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Una hora en eso dos personas? Te están timando. Ponle media hora y gracias.
> Cierra a las 8 y media al público y a las nueve estáis listos.



A esas horas solo hay una persona en la tienda, se turnan horarios y de 12 a 14 h que hay más meneo coinciden las dos personas trabajando.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A esas horas solo hay una persona en la tienda, se turnan horarios y de 12 a 14 h que hay más meneo coinciden las dos personas trabajando.



Dinos que no cuenta la caja la empleada


----------



## Silluzollope (12 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver, la tienda abre a las 7:45 para recibir la mercancía, cierra a las 14:30, vuelve a abrir a las 15:30 y cierra a las 22:00, eso de lunes a viernes, pero el sábado también se trabaja de 7:45 a 16:00
> 
> Queda solo el domingo para organizar las facturas, albaranes etc.
> 
> ...



Precisamente lo que se hace es trabajar así al principio para hacer crecer el negocio y luego poder jubilarse sin tener que currar, ya sea teniendo empleados porque todo va bien o encalomando el negocio a algún incauto que pase por la puerta.


----------



## El gostoso (12 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Dinos que no cuenta la caja la empleada



No estaba buena decía, entonces pa que tener frutera?


----------



## OBDC (12 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Pero de verdad o de su personaje?



Del personaje, obvio

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (12 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> voto por los +40



Yo apuesto por año arriba, año abajo de los 30.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (12 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> voto por los +40



Yo apuesto por año arriba, año abajo de los 30.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (12 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Dinos que no cuenta la caja la empleada



No provques, porque seguro que hace la caja la empleada mirando a los ojos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gouel (12 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Del personaje, obvio
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Bah, 30 y pocos. Pelo engominado y polo de cocodrilo.


----------



## OBDC (13 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Bah, 30 y pocos. Pelo engominado y polo de cocodrilo.



Si, pero quiero saber exactamente cuantos años mayor es la muhé que el.
Aquí me huele a que lo encoñaron bien encoñado 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 May 2022)

Lo peor es que no creo que sea una latina cachonda


----------



## javiwell (13 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Lo peor es que no creo que sea una latina cachonda



El beneficio de la duda siempre te dará para una pajuela


----------



## Mundocruel (13 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El beneficio de la duda siempre te dará para una pajuela



Proyección, veo proyección.


----------



## OBDC (13 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Proyección, veo proyección.



Que peligro tienes, tu terminología te delata.
Y sí que es proyección.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gouel (13 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El beneficio de la duda siempre te dará para una pajuela



Pero entonces cuántos años tienes?
Gracias.


----------



## javiwell (13 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Pero entonces cuántos años tienes?
> Gracias.



38


----------



## OBDC (14 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 38



No puede ser, tu no llegas a los 30. No coincide tu discurso con la edad que dices tener; es demasiado infantil 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (14 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No puede ser, tu no llegas a los 30. No coincide tu discurso con la edad que dices tener; es demasiado infantil
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



No me seas tú cabrón y me las dejes botando!


----------



## OBDC (14 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No me seas tú cabrón y me las dejes botando!



Este troll es @Play_91 , también tiene una desconexion de edad con su representación; demasiadas coincidencias de carácter y actitud.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (15 May 2022)

www.euroinnova.edu.es/blog/como-tener-una-fruteria-rentable/amp

@javivell acaba de pegar el salto a autor de un máster universitario.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2022)

Vino el buen tiempo y se fue todo el mundo a la playa y el hilo se murió. Se murió también la frutería?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## euromelon (16 May 2022)

@OBDC un resumen por favor?como va todo?


----------



## OBDC (16 May 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> @OBDC un resumen por favor?como va todo?



Javito esta anal-izando como conseguirle un préstamo personal de 30k a la empleada para endosarle el muerto de un traspaso.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (17 May 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> @OBDC un resumen por favor?como va todo?



Ahora viene el verano, la gente come mucha fruta y verdura que vendemos, hay inflación y los supers estan caros, la gente come mucha fruta y verdura que vendemos, hace un poco de viento, la gente come mucha fruta y verdura que vendemos... y así en bucle, pero la caja no llega a 700 euros ni por equivocación en las cuentas de la peruchi


----------



## AliBey (17 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Ahora viene el verano, la gente come mucha fruta y verdura que vendemos, hay inflación y los supers estan caros, la gente come mucha fruta y verdura que vendemos, hace un poco de viento, la gente come mucha fruta y verdura que vendemos... y así en bucle, pero la caja no llega a 700 euros ni por equivocación en las cuentas de la peruchi


----------



## OBDC (17 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Ahora viene el verano, la gente come mucha fruta y verdura que vendemos, hay inflación y los supers estan caros, la gente come mucha fruta y verdura que vendemos, hace un poco de viento, la gente come mucha fruta y verdura que vendemos... y así en bucle, pero la caja no llega a 700 euros ni por equivocación en las cuentas de la peruchi



Falta agregar que en verano la gente tima zumo de naranja....

Pero lo mejor de tu mensaje, es que ahora Javito ver-ano.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (18 May 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (18 May 2022)

Y por echarnos unas risas recordemos. Omo empieza este hilo.

"
Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.

Datos:

El traspaso nos lo ponen a 30 mil euros (Editado, antes ponía 20 mil porque pensábamos que rondaría esa cifra por una conversacion,* tras revisión de cuentas y anuales *y acuerdos entre ellos 30 mil)

Caja diaria media: 1.000 euros con unos 200 clientes todos los días, en 3 años contando el dinero, ni un solo día ha bajado de 650 euros la caja y ha habido varios de 1.400"


----------



## javiwell (18 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y por echarnos unas risas recordemos. Omo empieza este hilo.
> 
> "
> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> ...



Quizá no me expresé bien, no fuimos nosotros los que revisamos las cuentas anuales. Fueron los vendedores los que revisaron cuentas anuales y acuerdos entre ellos, y no de nuestra frutería que no tenía cuentas individuales, sino las cuentas anuales de su SL donde se expresa el conjunto varias fruterías y negocio mayorista.


----------



## OBDC (18 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Quizá no me expresé bien, no fuimos nosotros los que revisamos las cuentas anuales. Fueron los vendedores los que revisaron cuentas anuales y acuerdos entre ellos, y no de nuestra frutería que no tenía cuentas individuales, sino las cuentas anuales de su SL donde se expresa el conjunto varias fruterías y negocio mayorista.



O sea que te timaron.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (18 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Quizá no me expresé bien, no fuimos nosotros los que revisamos las cuentas anuales. Fueron los vendedores los que revisaron cuentas anuales y acuerdos entre ellos, y no de nuestra frutería que no tenía cuentas individuales, sino las cuentas anuales de su SL donde se expresa el conjunto varias fruterías y negocio mayorista.



¿Pero tú te lees? Por favor, deja de tomarnos el pelo, que no eres tan imbécil como para no comprender la BARBARIDAD que estás diciendo. Es como si te compras una casa con grietas y dices que el dueño le echó un vistacito y dijo que era totalmente segura


----------



## Mundocruel (18 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Quizá no me expresé bien, no fuimos nosotros los que revisamos las cuentas anuales. Fueron los vendedores los que revisaron cuentas anuales y acuerdos entre ellos, y no de nuestra frutería que no tenía cuentas individuales, sino las cuentas anuales de su SL donde se expresa el conjunto varias fruterías y negocio mayorista.



Ten un poco de dignidad y borra lo que has escrito que una cosa es parecerlo y otra demostrarlo


----------



## javiwell (18 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ten un poco de dignidad y borra lo que has escrito que una cosa es parecerlo y otra demostrarlo



Tu no decías que no ibas a volver a escribir nunca más en este hilo o no sé qué?


----------



## AliBey (18 May 2022)

@javiwell ¿Qué reto supone para ti ser mayorista?


----------



## javiwell (18 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> @javiwell ¿Qué reto supone para ti ser mayorista?



No me estoy planteando ese reto porque lo que buscaba con lo de la frutería era un trabajo seguro, adecuado y medianamente remunerado para mi muhe

Dicho esto, lo que necesitas para ser mayorista es un capital, un local mayorista, una base de clientes y algunos empleados y algunos proveedores, quizá un camion. Tienes que comprar unos 6 mil euros al día de comida fresca a tus proveedores y conseguir colocarla con un margen del 30 sobre venta sin almacenarla o al menos no almacenar por mucho tiempo.


----------



## Silluzollope (18 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Quizá no me expresé bien, no fuimos nosotros los que revisamos las cuentas anuales. Fueron los vendedores los que revisaron cuentas anuales y acuerdos entre ellos, y no de nuestra frutería que no tenía cuentas individuales, sino las cuentas anuales de su SL donde se expresa el conjunto varias fruterías y negocio mayorista.



_Javito: Bueno, entonces dejamos el traspaso en 20.000
Mayorista: bueno, verás, hemos revisado nuestros propios libros de cuentas donde no distinguimos en ingresos y beneficios por frutería y creemos que 30.000 y exclusividad con nosotros para la mercancía es un precio justo.
Javito(mirándole a los ojos): Me parece bien, ¿cuando firmamos?._

Es que es surrealista, no me jodas. Al mayorista le tocó la lotería.


----------



## OBDC (18 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> _Javito: Bueno, entonces dejamos el traspaso en 20.000
> Mayorista: bueno, verás, hemos revisado nuestros propios libros de cuentas donde no distinguimos en ingresos y beneficios por frutería y creemos que 30.000 y exclusividad con nosotros para la mercancía es un precio justo.
> Javito(mirándole a los ojos): Me parece bien, ¿cuando firmamos?._
> 
> Es que es surrealista, no me jodas. Al mayorista le tocó la lotería.



Surrealistas poco, pero es el morbo que tiene este hilo: el surrealismo o candidez de los personajes está en nivel Dios.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (19 May 2022)

Yo me esmero en mantenerlo activo, pero a Javito se le acaba la inventiva y ya usa recursos de evasión repetidos que aburren. 
Ayude amigo a volver al hilo al esplendor de otrora!
Necesitamos trolls de calidac!

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 May 2022)

Es que además de ser la frutería sin mermas es la frutería con 0 incidencias, joder ni con la huelga de transporte, no ha pasado nada en 6 meses, ni una baja, ninguna rotura de stock, ni una avería, ni un hurto/atraco, ninguna partida de mala calidad/defectuosa, ninguna movida en la comunidad del bloque, ninguna inspección, NADA!.

Cualquiera que lleve un negocio, real, sabe que SIEMPRE pasan cosas.


----------



## javiwell (19 May 2022)

Normal, llevas casi un año ahí 24x7 y al final el negocio está resultando ser un éxito.


----------



## El gostoso (19 May 2022)

+10


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (19 May 2022)

Javito cada día es mas troll y se van descubriendo más rasgos de su carácter, el hilo todavía tiene recorrido. Llegaremos a presenciar el divorcio?


----------



## OBDC (19 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Normal, llevas casi un año ahí 24x7 y al final el negocio está resultando ser un éxito.



Un éxito dice 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gouel (19 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Quizá no me expresé bien, no fuimos nosotros los que revisamos las cuentas anuales. Fueron los vendedores los que revisaron cuentas anuales y acuerdos entre ellos, y no de nuestra frutería que no tenía cuentas individuales, sino las cuentas anuales de su SL donde se expresa el conjunto varias fruterías y negocio mayorista.



Hum... Espera espera, me estás diciendo que el mayorista no tenía creado el centro de trabajo? Que no.imputaba los gastos de la frutería, así como las ventas a su centro de trabajo?


----------



## cohynetes (19 May 2022)

javito le has puesto el salino a la piscina?


----------



## javiwell (19 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Hum... Espera espera, me estás diciendo que el mayorista no tenía creado el centro de trabajo? Que no.imputaba los gastos de la frutería, así como las ventas a su centro de trabajo?



Lo que te estoy diciendo es que no hacían una contabilidad individual y una consolidación de cuentas.

Las empleadas estaban en el convenio mayorista y podían ir cambiando de tienda sin cambiar su contrato.


----------



## javiwell (19 May 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> javito le has puesto el salino a la piscina?



Para piscina me voy al club de golf que ya se encargan allí de tener el salino y el pH listo para cuando yo llegue


----------



## Gouel (19 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo que te estoy diciendo es que no hacían una contabilidad individual y una consolidación de cuentas.
> 
> Las empleadas estaban en el convenio mayorista y podían ir cambiando de tienda sin cambiar su contrato.



Lo que estás diciendo es una estupidez y lo sabes. O no.
Te lo repito, ya que creo que no te has acercado a un programa de contabilidad en tu vida.

Tienes un programa de contabilidad. 
Tienes una empresa.
Tienes diferentes centros de trabajo con esa empresa.
En el programa de contabilidad tienes diferentes centros de trabajo dentro de la misma empresa donde imputas sus correspondientes gastos e ingresos a cada uno de los centros. 
Es la forma, creo, más sencilla de controlar los beneficios y o pérdidas que puedan generar cada uno de los centros productivos.

Ah, por cierto, creo que es obligatorio en el tema de personal el especificar el lugar de trabajo de cada empleado. Por temas de inspecciones, seguridad laboral, horarios... 
Si cambia el centro no hace falta un contrato nuevo, aunque imagino que sí una comunicación al SEPE. Pero no estoy seguro, en cualquier caso no era eso lo que te decía.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> *Lo que estás diciendo es una estupidez* y lo sabes. O no.
> Te lo repito, ya que creo que no te has acercado a un programa de contabilidad en tu vida.
> 
> Tienes un programa de contabilidad.
> ...



Acabas de conocer a Javito


----------



## Mundocruel (19 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Hum... Espera espera, me estás diciendo que el mayorista no tenía creado el centro de trabajo? Que no.imputaba los gastos de la frutería, así como las ventas a su centro de trabajo?



No lo hacía pero revisó los números y le metió una P̶o̶l̶l̶a̶ ̶̶̶̶̶̶d̶o̶b̶l̶a̶d̶a̶ subida de 20.000 a 30.000 de traspaso


----------



## javiwell (19 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Lo que estás diciendo es una estupidez y lo sabes. O no.
> Te lo repito, ya que creo que no te has acercado a un programa de contabilidad en tu vida.
> 
> Tienes un programa de contabilidad.
> ...



En este caso, para esta SL, no es obligatoria una contabilidad tienda a tienda y una consolidación. Así se lo llevaba su asesor fiscal, contabilizando todo en una única unidad de negocio. De hecho, lo primero que pregunto mi padre cuando íbamos a comprar es si llevaban o no llevaban una contabilidad separada para cada tienda.

En cuanto al tema laboral, no hacían bien lo de tenerlos en el convenio mayorista y, de hecho, nosotros al adquirir el negocio, pasamos a nuestra empleada al convenio minorista y tuvimos que subirle 40 euros el salario mensual respecto a lo que cobraba en el convenio mayorista.

No todos los negocios tienen una contabilidad exquisita, especialmente en medianas empresas,y no todos los asesores laborales hacen su trabajo de la mejor manera.


----------



## Gouel (19 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En este caso, para esta SL, no es obligatoria una contabilidad tienda a tienda y una consolidación. Así se lo llevaba su asesor fiscal, contabilizando todo en una única unidad de negocio. De hecho, lo primero que pregunto mi padre cuando íbamos a comprar es si llevaban o no llevaban una contabilidad separada para cada tienda.
> 
> En cuanto al tema laboral, no hacían bien lo de tenerlos en el convenio mayorista y, de hecho, nosotros al adquirir el negocio, pasamos a nuestra empleada al convenio minorista y tuvimos que subirle 40 euros el salario mensual respecto a lo que cobraba en el convenio mayorista.
> 
> No todos los negocios tienen una contabilidad exquisita, especialmente en medianas empresas,y no todos los asesores laborales hacen su trabajo de la mejor manera.



No se trata de si es obligatorio o no, se trata de saber si estás palmando pasta o no.


----------



## Gouel (19 May 2022)

Estas siendo sarcástico, supongo.
Edito. A no ser que seas asesor fiscal de empresas Paco.
Yo fui contable durante unos años y lo que dices me da escalofríos.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> No se trata de si es obligatorio o no, se trata de saber si estás palmando pasta o no.



Si estás palmando y dónde estás palmando y ya de paso si tienes 5/6 centros y rotas al personal como te sale de los huevos que menos que saber dónde te falta o sobra gente (que no es lo mismo 100 ventas de 5€ que una de 1 de 500€)


----------



## javiwell (19 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> No se trata de si es obligatorio o no, se trata de saber si estás palmando pasta o no.



Pues habla con ellos o su asesor, a mi que me cuentas


----------



## javiwell (19 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Si estás palmando y dónde estás palmando y ya de paso si tienes 5/6 centros y rotas al personal como te sale de los huevos que menos que saber dónde te falta o sobra gente (que no es lo mismo 100 ventas de 5€ que una de 1 de 500€)



En un negocio tan simple, eso lo ves fácilmente con la caja de cada tienda. Incluso si una de las hermanas de los propietarios trabaja en el día a día de las tiendas, las visita y organiza turnos, no le hace falta ver un un estado de cambios en el patrimonio neto para saber a qué tienda va Paqui o loli


----------



## Gouel (19 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues habla con ellos o su asesor, a mi que me cuentas



Venga, pasa el tlf.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En un negocio tan simple, eso lo ves fácilmente con la caja de cada tienda. Incluso si una de las hermanas de los propietarios trabaja en el día a día de las tiendas, las visita y organiza turnos, no le hace falta ver un un estado de cambios en el patrimonio neto para saber a qué tienda va Paqui o loli



Pero alma de cántaro que caja de cada tienda si no lleva contabilidad de cada una, que caja de cada tienda si la que te endosaron estaba inflada cual globo.

Que stock vas a llevar si no sabes que has comprado para cada tienda, que control si ni sabes lo que vendes.


----------



## Gouel (19 May 2022)

Veo que vuelves cargado de energía, y decian que te habías aburrido.


----------



## javiwell (19 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pero alma de cántaro que caja de cada tienda si no lleva contabilidad de cada una, que caja de cada tienda si la que te endosaron estaba inflada cual globo.
> 
> Que stock vas a llevar si no sabes que has comprado para cada tienda, que control si ni sabes lo que vendes.



A ver esta gente se hacía la ronda a las 10 de la noche todos los días a recoger la caja de cada tienda. Saber los ingresos de cada tienda, hasta ahí si llegaban. Pero apuntado en un cuaderno. Luego ya si el asesor desglosada la 700 por tienda o no, eso ya no lo se.

En cuanto al stock, el 31 de diciembre se hacía un recuento muy a groso modo de los que había más o menos en cada tienda y fuera... Con perecederos y stocks de tan poco valor está el principio de importancia relativa. Una tienda que factura al año 80 mil euros y normalmente tiene un stock de 1500 euros... Su variación anual de inventarios es percata minuta en relación al resultado anual... No es un almacén de muebles.


----------



## javiwell (19 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Veo que vuelves cargado de energía, y decian que te habías aburrido.



Que va eso lo dice a ver si le echo un poco más de picante y salsa rosa al hilo... Necesita más vaya


----------



## javiwell (19 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Venga, pasa el tlf.



Ahí va:

910880848

Pregunta por el asesor y ya le cuentas un poco el tema a ver qué te explica


----------



## Mundocruel (19 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver esta gente se hacía la ronda a las 10 de la noche todos los días a recoger la caja de cada tienda. Saber los ingresos de cada tienda, hasta ahí si llegaban. Pero apuntado en un cuaderno. Luego ya si el asesor desglosada la 700 por tienda o no, eso ya no lo se.
> 
> En cuanto al stock, el 31 de diciembre se hacía un recuento muy a groso modo de los que había más o menos en cada tienda y fuera... Con perecederos y stocks de tan poco valor está el principio de importancia relativa. Una tienda que factura al año 80 mil euros y normalmente tiene un stock de 1500 euros... Su variación anual de inventarios es percata minuta en relación al resultado anual... No es un almacén de muebles.



Perdón?

Venga, Javito, que patinas!!!

80.000€ al año!

DE QUÉ ESTAMOS HABLANDO!

QUÉ SE NOS CAE EL HILO!!!!!


----------



## OBDC (19 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Perdón?
> 
> Venga, Javito, que patinas!!!
> 
> ...



Esta es la dura verdad. De promedio menos de 7k al mes. Agarraos los machos que en breve vienen los llantos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (20 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Perdón?
> 
> Venga, Javito, que patinas!!!
> 
> ...



Eso de que se cae el hilo puedes leerlo decenas de páginas atras


----------



## Gouel (20 May 2022)

Mi abuela, que en paz descanse, tenía una tiendecita en un pequeño pueblo, la típica de vender de todo, ella apenas había ido al colegio lo justo para aprender a leer y escribir y hacer cuatro cuentas, ni mucho menos educación contable.
Pero tenía, recuerdo, una libreta, en esa libreta lo tenía todo, compras, ventas, deudas... Por día, por mes... Y sabía exactamente qué día había ganado cuanto y cuánta ganancia le dejaba cada cosa. 

Pd.
Javito, quieres expandir tu imperio? Te traspaso un ultramarinos de pueblo, lleva cerrado unos 20 años, pero si nos miramos a los ojos verás que no te engaño.


----------



## AliBey (20 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Mi abuela, que en paz descanse, tenía una tiendecita en un pequeño pueblo, la típica de vender de todo, ella apenas había ido al colegio lo justo para aprender a leer y escribir y hacer cuatro cuentas, ni mucho menos educación contable.
> Pero tenía, recuerdo, una libreta, en esa libreta lo tenía todo, compras, ventas, deudas... Por día, por mes... Y sabía exactamente qué día había ganado cuanto y cuánta ganancia le dejaba cada cosa.
> 
> Pd.
> Javito, quieres expandir tu imperio? Te traspaso un ultramarinos de pueblo, lleva cerrado unos 20 años, pero si nos miramos a los ojos verás que no te engaño.



Los abuelos son pura sabiduría práctica. Que en paz descanse tu santa abuela.


----------



## kornconath (20 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Mi abuela, que en paz descanse, tenía una tiendecita en un pequeño pueblo, la típica de vender de todo, ella apenas había ido al colegio lo justo para aprender a leer y escribir y hacer cuatro cuentas, ni mucho menos educación contable.
> Pero tenía, recuerdo, una libreta, en esa libreta lo tenía todo, compras, ventas, deudas... Por día, por mes... Y sabía exactamente qué día había ganado cuanto y cuánta ganancia le dejaba cada cosa.
> 
> Pd.
> Javito, quieres expandir tu imperio? Te traspaso un ultramarinos de pueblo, lleva cerrado unos 20 años, pero si nos miramos a los ojos verás que no te engaño.



Yo creo que con los 35€/mes que le sale el socio de golf en torrepacheco


Gouel dijo:


> Mi abuela, que en paz descanse, tenía una tiendecita en un pequeño pueblo, la típica de vender de todo, ella apenas había ido al colegio lo justo para aprender a leer y escribir y hacer cuatro cuentas, ni mucho menos educación contable.
> Pero tenía, recuerdo, una libreta, en esa libreta lo tenía todo, compras, ventas, deudas... Por día, por mes... Y sabía exactamente qué día había ganado cuanto y cuánta ganancia le dejaba cada cosa.
> 
> Pd.
> Javito, quieres expandir tu imperio? Te traspaso un ultramarinos de pueblo, lleva cerrado unos 20 años, pero si nos miramos a los ojos verás que no te engaño.



Me tendría que dar de alta en el club de golf de Torrepacheco. Por 35€/mes puedo tirarme el pegote de que muevo los palos a veces.

Has hecho las cuentas de los últimos años y están por encima de los 1000€/día a ojo?

Me pones mayorista?

Vives arriba del ultramarinos?

Me estás tentando, te pago 20.000€... no 30.000€!!

Yo también quiero pensar que soy un empresario.

Gracias


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (20 May 2022)

En este caso, la caja que hace la empleada* en B


----------



## OBDC (20 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> En este caso, la caja que hace la empleada* en B



Es peor amigo. La empleada es la que recepciona la fruta del mayorista, que le da de "propina" 20 pavos diarios y le entrega la mitad de mercancía. Ahí está la merma que no es merma.....
El día que cierren el mayorista la rescata y la lleva para otro punto de venta a "preparar" para vender.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (20 May 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Yo creo que con los 35€/mes que le sale el socio de golf en torrepacheco
> 
> 
> Me tendría que dar de alta en el club de golf de Torrepacheco. Por 35€/mes puedo tirarme el pegote de que muevo los palos a veces.
> ...



Te falta el Audi V6


----------



## javiwell (20 May 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Yo creo que con los 35€/mes que le sale el socio de golf en torrepacheco
> 
> 
> Me tendría que dar de alta en el club de golf de Torrepacheco. Por 35€/mes puedo tirarme el pegote de que muevo los palos a veces.
> ...



Torrepacheco está en el sur de España, no en el norte de España.

Muevo los palos desde que tenía 6 años, no es ningún postureo, es una afición de toda la vida que lleva muchos años perfeccionar. Tengo handicap 16 oficial pero he llegado a jugar a nivel de hándicap 8 en verano cuando tengo tiempo para entrenar.


----------



## javiwell (20 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Te falta el Audi V6



Se ve que te gustaría mucho tener uno, pues cómpratelo joder y deja de envidiar a la gente.


----------



## Mundocruel (20 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Se ve que te gustaría mucho tener uno, pues cómpratelo joder y deja de envidiar a la gente.



No me llega el sueldo , soy pobre!

Creo que mañana cierro la empresa y monto una frutería que eso sí da dinero.


----------



## javiwell (20 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No me llega el sueldo , soy pobre!
> 
> Creo que mañana cierro la empresa y monto una frutería que eso sí da dinero.



El Audi me lo compré yo con mi sueldo antes de que mi mujer comprara la frutería.

Pues ábrela, te deseo suerte a pesar de tu defectillo de la envidia de mierda


----------



## Mundocruel (20 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El Audi me lo compré yo con mi sueldo antes de que mi mujer comprara la frutería.
> 
> Pues ábrela, te deseo suerte a pesar de tu defectillo de la envidia de mierda


----------



## OBDC (20 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



Parece que la exquisita educación en internado suizo de vez en cuando se le olvida

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (21 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Parece que la exquisita educación en internado suizo de vez en cuando se le olvida
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Se está enfadando... No me queda claro si me da más envidia el audi de segunda mano o la frutería en inminente quiebra


----------



## AliBey (21 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Se está enfadando... No me queda claro si me da más envidia el audi de segunda mano o la frutería en inminente quiebra



En España no quiebra nada. Todo se traspasa.


----------



## javiwell (21 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Se está enfadando... No me queda claro si me da más envidia el audi de segunda mano o la frutería en inminente quiebra



Nunca me enfado por lo que diga o deje de decir un forero al que no conozco personalmente.


----------



## OBDC (21 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Se está enfadando... No me queda claro si me da más envidia el audi de segunda mano o la frutería en inminente quiebra



Hombre, el Audi tiene más caché. Imagínate enviar a tu suegra foto en la playa del Perello comiendo una paella con el Audi de fondo. Eso lo hace solo gente de nivel!
Y ya ni te digo cuando se busque la segunda muhe en el colectivo rumano tener un Audi de más de 6 metros de largo tiene bonus social.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (21 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Nunca me enfado por lo que diga o deje de decir un forero al que no conozco personalmente.



Es una invitación al club de golf, pirata?


----------



## OBDC (21 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Nunca me enfado por lo que diga o deje de decir un forero al que no conozco personalmente.



Ya, por eso me mandaste al ignore, porque te cantaba nanas para dormir.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L (21 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> en el colectivo rumano tener un Audi de más de 6 metros de largo tiene bonus social.



Y cuando tanquee la fruteria, puedo usarlo para funerales. Llámame Sr. Soluciones!


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (21 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Nunca me enfado por lo que diga o deje de decir un forero al que no conozco personalmente.



La verdad es que hay que reconocerte el mérito, otros ya se habrían ido


----------



## Mundocruel (21 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> La verdad es que hay que reconocerte el mérito, otros ya se habrían ido



Cuenta que estamos hablando del Caballero Negro (puedes cambiar el "No pasarán" por " mi mujer gana más que un SMI"


----------



## OBDC (21 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Cuenta que estamos hablando del Caballero Negro (puedes cambiar el "No pasarán" por " mi mujer gana más que un SMI"



Todo se basa en la gestión






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (22 May 2022)

Javito, para cuándo la renta?


----------



## javiwell (22 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Javito, para cuándo la renta?



Tenemos hasta el 30 de junio, nos la hacen gratis, no vamos a ser los primeros en que nos atiendan


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (22 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tenemos hasta el 30 de junio, nos la hacen gratis, no vamos a ser los primeros en que nos atiendan



Lo espero con ansias!! Danos un pronóstico al menos


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (22 May 2022)

Si que dura lo de la fritería...


----------



## medion_no (22 May 2022)

¿Tu mujer se sigue comprando la fruteria donde trabaja? Tema mas absurdo y longevo de los ultimos años en burbuja.


----------



## Mundocruel (22 May 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> ¿Tu mujer se sigue comprando la fruteria donde trabaja? Tema mas absurdo y longevo de los ultimos años en burbuja.



Ni eso, porque no ha comprado la frutería, lo que sigue es pagando por conservar el puesto de trabajo que ya tenía.


----------



## OBDC (22 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ni eso, porque no ha comprado la frutería, lo que sigue es pagando por conservar el puesto de trabajo que ya tenía.



Debería de cambiarse el título del hilo por "Mi muhe paga 30 kilotones por conservar un SMI"

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (23 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ni eso, porque no ha comprado la frutería, lo que sigue es pagando por conservar el puesto de trabajo que ya tenía.



Pues la licencia de actividad está a su nombre y quién factura es ella


----------



## OBDC (23 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues la licencia de actividad está a su nombre y quién factura es ella



Vamos, que tiene las responsabilidades del dueño y cobra lo de una asalariada no especializada.
Ha unido lo mejor de dos mundos .
Ups, o es al revés?
Creo que si hubiera buscado aunar lo peor de los dos mundos, no lo podría haber hecho mejor nadie. Es una perfecta conjunción.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## cohynetes (25 May 2022)

@OBDC resumen del último mes?


----------



## OBDC (26 May 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> @OBDC resumen del último mes?









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (27 May 2022)

7€ media sandia en el Mercabroma pero míralo por el lado Javito más dinero se ahorra la mujer con lo que se lleve de la frutería.


----------



## Mundocruel (27 May 2022)

La sandía duplica los precios en una campaña atípica con baja producción


La meteorología ha afectado a la formación y desarrollo de los frutos que han provocado la destrucción de género que no alcanzaba los mínimos de calidad exigidos por el




www.ideal.es


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 May 2022)

la fruta de verano está empezando quien dice y está a esos precios y más aún si buscas un calibre bueno. 
lo de las fresas este año es vergonzoso, porque la temporada está terminando y los precios no han bajado, en el mejor de los casos, de los 3 euros el kilo el fresón de mierda de huelva que no es más que un puto corcho insípido.

ahora comprar melón o sandía es prohibitivo.

y bueno, que decir de los jetas de las cerezas....

en la plaza a 10´95 y en el lidl a 7 euros.

luego no ves a un agricultor con un tractor de 20 años, no...y quien lo diga, miente. 
Van con los tractores impecables y nuevos a quejarse.... más cara que espalda.
si no os renta, por qué no lo dejais?

por qué, aquí en Cantabria, donde hay o hubo vacas, hay o hubo bien de sucursales bancarias? porque no dejan un duro, claro que sí


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 May 2022)

vamos a centrarnos, ahora mismo, la sandía grande puedes tenerla por algo menos de lo que dices...cosa de 11euros.
en plena campaña, esa misma deberías poder comprarla en torno a los 5, máximo seis euros. 

vamos, si no quieren que se les pudran en las cámaras.

la semana que viene que bajamos para alicante a ver cómo está la cereza de aquella zona, que sale mejor de precio que la extremeña que es la que llega a Cantabria.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (27 May 2022)

Yo veo la fruta más barata en el Carrefour, voy aún menos a las fruterias


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (27 May 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> vamos a centrarnos, ahora mismo, la sandía grande puedes tenerla por algo menos de lo que dices...cosa de 11euros.
> en plena campaña, esa misma deberías poder comprarla en torno a los 5, máximo seis euros.
> 
> vamos, si no quieren que se les pudran en las cámaras.
> ...



Hoy mismo la he visto en un carrefour express, más caro que el grande, a 2,09 el kg. No nos pasemos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Hoy mismo la he visto en un carrefour express, más caro que el grande, a 2,09 el kg. No nos pasemos.



estamos hablando de una sandía hermosa de seis kilos.
a qué te refieres?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 May 2022)

y calibre/calidad. tú vas al puesto donde va mi madre a comprar en la plaza que de ahí me trae los tomates de galizano (que están a 7´95 los de primera flor y a 6´95 los de segunda flor) ....en resumidas cuentas, en el carrefour no tienes el calibre premium de los buenos puestos de la plaza o de incluso el hipercor.
ahí es dónde está el tema a la hora de ofrecer precio. De otra manera es imposible. y te lo digo que mi primo tiene 3 fruterias y dos camiones para los mercados de los pueblos....


----------



## Mundocruel (27 May 2022)

La sandia está cara y no es por ser la semana que es, podéis comparar precios






Observatorio de Precios y Mercados. Consejería de Agricultura, Pesca y Desarrollo Rural. Junta de Andalucía







www.juntadeandalucia.es


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 May 2022)

Bitácora de sisar Vidal, el gostoso ahora Lorenzo Ramirhez.


Este hilo es un puto coñazo ya, se le ha caído la careta al troll


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (27 May 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> estamos hablando de una sandía hermosa de seis kilos.
> a qué te refieres?



Me refiero a que los express son supermercados más pequeños y caros


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (27 May 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> y calibre/calidad. tú vas al puesto donde va mi madre a comprar en la plaza que de ahí me trae los tomates de galizano (que están a 7´95 los de primera flor y a 6´95 los de segunda flor) ....en resumidas cuentas, en el carrefour no tienes el calibre premium de los buenos puestos de la plaza o de incluso el hipercor.
> ahí es dónde está el tema a la hora de ofrecer precio. De otra manera es imposible. y te lo digo que mi primo tiene 3 fruterias y dos camiones para los mercados de los pueblos....



Bueno, no te digo que sea premium, obvio, pero tiene muchas variedades de tomate, más que las fruterías corrientes de mi ciudad. La cosa es que yo siempre he observado que las fruterías eran más baratas que las grandes superficies, y ahora veo que se ha invertido esto. Quitando mercadona que se ha vuelto carísimo. Es una apreciación.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Me refiero a que los express son supermercados más pequeños y caros



eso es cierto. son como los supercores. Hay uno en la cala de finestrat que abre hasta las dos de la mañana...y los precios de la bebida y tal no es que sean exagerados, mucho menos que en una gasolinera. yo flipo, hasta las dos de la mañana y ademas con un segurata!


----------



## javiwell (27 May 2022)

Tenemos a 3,29 el kg de sandía bollo.

Efectivamente la primera fruta de hueso, melón y sandía de la primavera, tiene mucha demanda y poca oferta. Todos quieren comer fruta fresca pero el campo está dando sus primeros frutos así que suele ser caro. Luego va bajando y a finales de agosto o principios de septiembre hay mucha oferta de fruta y la venta ya la aborrece un poco después de todo el verano comprando fruta.


----------



## javiwell (27 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Bueno, no te digo que sea premium, obvio, pero tiene muchas variedades de tomate, más que las fruterías corrientes de mi ciudad. La cosa es que yo siempre he observado que las fruterías eran más baratas que las grandes superficies, y ahora veo que se ha invertido esto. Quitando mercadona que se ha vuelto carísimo. Es una apreciación.



Han leído el hilo y ha habido una revolución en el consejo


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 May 2022)

a 3,29 por muy bollo que sea es una puta vergüenza. no hay hijodeputa que pueda permitirse eso
sale más barata la "piña de avión" en plena navidad que eso, no me jodas


----------



## javiwell (27 May 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> a 3,29 por muy bollo que sea es una puta vergüenza. no hay hijodeputa que pueda permitirse eso
> sale más barata la "piña de avión" en plena navidad que eso, no me jodas



Son pocas sandías y muchos postores, los mejores postores pagan eso y mas. Luego se socializa la sandía y ves a johnatan en la playa manchado de sandía hasta las cejas.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Son pocas sandías y muchos postores, los mejores postores pagan eso y mas. Luego se socializa la sandía y ves a johnatan en la playa manchado de sandía hasta las cejas.



que no me cuentes películas, que la referencia que yo tengo no la tienes tú y mueve mucha más mercancía que tú y ademas no tirando los precios.

a 3,29 la sandia no se puede tener a la venta en una tienda de barrio. no, no se puede


----------



## javiwell (27 May 2022)

Estamos hablando de una sandía de 6 kg y pico? Pero tú cuántos hijos tienes?


----------



## javiwell (27 May 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> que no me cuentes películas, que la referencia que yo tengo no la tienes tú y mueve mucha más mercancía que tú y ademas no tirando los precios.
> 
> a 3,29 la sandia no se puede tener a la venta en una tienda de barrio. no, no se puede



Depende del barrio, sus vecinos y sus preferencias


----------



## javiwell (27 May 2022)

La sandía bollo o una de esas que saben a cáscara de sandía?


----------



## javiwell (27 May 2022)

El precio ya contempla la cáscara y los huesos, como cuando el carnicero vende costillas


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Bueno, no te digo que sea premium, obvio, pero tiene muchas variedades de tomate, más que las fruterías corrientes de mi ciudad. La cosa es que yo siempre he observado que las fruterías eran más baratas que las grandes superficies, y ahora veo que se ha invertido esto. Quitando mercadona que se ha vuelto carísimo. Es una apreciación.



Querrás decir Mercarroña.


----------



## lucky starr (27 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Lo que estás diciendo es una estupidez y lo sabes. O no.
> Te lo repito, ya que creo que no te has acercado a un programa de contabilidad en tu vida.
> 
> Tienes un programa de contabilidad.
> ...



Te sorprendería como se llevan las cuentas en muchas empresas aparentemente potentes.

Me creo perfectamente que el mayorista lleve la contabilidad con un cuaderno y bolígrafo.


----------



## lucky starr (27 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Estas siendo sarcástico, supongo.
> Edito. A no ser que seas asesor fiscal de empresas Paco.
> Yo fui contable durante unos años y lo que dices me da escalofríos.



Pues yo lo he visto en empresas con facturaciones de casi 10 millones de euros. Las pequeñas como ya te ahn dicho es que ni hacen contabilidad y presentan cada trimestre el iVA que les sale de los huevos.


----------



## Mundocruel (28 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Son pocas sandías y muchos postores, los mejores postores pagan eso y mas. Luego se socializa la sandía y ves a johnatan en la playa manchado de sandía hasta las cejas.



Pero que mejores postores, si tu venta media está por debajo de los 5€, como te compren una Sandía de 22€ te tienen que entrar ese día 10 niños a comprar chicles de 1€


----------



## OBDC (28 May 2022)

Solucion:







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (28 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pero que mejores postores, si tu venta media está por debajo de los 5€, como te compren una Sandía de 22€ te tienen que entrar ese día 10 niños a comprar chicles de 1€



Los de letras sabéis lo que es una media pero no os habéis adentrado en el inexorable mundo de la varianza y la desviación típica.

Y mucho menos en la heterocedasticidad o la multicorrelacion de los regresores.


----------



## Mundocruel (28 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Los de letras sabéis lo que es una media pero no os habéis adentrado en el inexorable mundo de la varianza y la desviación típica.
> 
> Y mucho menos en la heterocedasticidad o la multicorrelacion de los regresores.





Aclaro que te pongo la canción porque tu eres mas de homo que de hetero.


----------



## OBDC (28 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



Eres un poeta

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (28 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Eres un poeta
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Coño que además lo he juntado todo, la heterocedasticidad, la homocedasticidad (que le pega más) y el sutil comentario sobre su desviación sexual unido a una tema con fuerza, pasión y literalidad en su mensaje.


----------



## Silluzollope (28 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tenemos a 3,29 el kg de sandía bollo.
> 
> Efectivamente la primera fruta de hueso, melón y sandía de la primavera, tiene mucha demanda y poca oferta. Todos quieren comer fruta fresca pero el campo está dando sus primeros frutos así que suele ser caro. Luego va bajando y a finales de agosto o principios de septiembre hay mucha oferta de fruta y la venta ya la aborrece un poco después de todo el verano comprando fruta.



¿Una como esta que sale a un euro el kilo?




__





SANDIA BOLLO 7 KG APROX.


Os recomiendo SANDIA BOLLO 7 KG APROX. por 13.93 € en Condisline.com. Además de tener una gran variedad de surtido, lo recibes en casa en 24h.




www.condisline.com


----------



## OBDC (28 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Coño que además lo he juntado todo, la heterocedasticidad, la homocedasticidad (que le pega más) y el sutil comentario sobre su desviación sexual unido a una tema con fuerza, pasión y literalidad en su mensaje.



Javito no decepciona, es como el cuerno de la abundancia, siempre tiene algo más que dar.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (28 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> ¿Una como esta que sale a un euro el kilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que esa sandia no tiene contrato de exclusividad en una "bollo vulgaris" la de Javito es "bollo excepcionalis"


----------



## Mundocruel (28 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Javito no decepciona, es como el cuerno de la abundancia, siempre tiene algo más que dar.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Y tanto que no decepciona, cuando le calculé que la media de cada compra era inferior a 5€ callado como un puta y ahora resulta que es doctorado en estadística por la universidad del altoplano.


----------



## OBDC (28 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y tanto que no decepciona, cuando le calculé que la media de cada compra era inferior a 5€ callado como un puta y ahora resulta que es doctorado en estadística por la universidad del altoplano.



Yo lo proclamaría "muso" del forro, creo que es el mejor forrero que hay; nunca se enoja, es sabio, y su sarcasmo es apenas perceptible cosa que hace que los trolls nos ensañemos con él para ver si lo sacamos de sus casillas, pero no hay caso. El hombre es un témpano de hielo, frío y calculador.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Petruska (28 May 2022)

Porfavorrr, ¿pero es que este hilo no va a desaparecer nunca de la vista?!!!


----------



## OBDC (28 May 2022)

Bienvenido a Burbuja.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (28 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> ¿Una como esta que sale a un euro el kilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos si nosotros podemos venderla a 3,29 es buen negocio.


----------



## javiwell (28 May 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Porfavorrr, ¿pero es que este hilo no va a desaparecer nunca de la vista?!!!



Jamas


----------



## javiwell (28 May 2022)

Bueno yo no hago la compra de las decenas de cajas cada día como para notarlo 

Si que, por lo general, algo han subido las cosas, pero como ya he dicho muchas veces los precios oscilan arriba y abajo y hay factores estacionales, meteorológicos o circunstanciales que provocan cambios en los precios todos los días.

En algún post atras hice un seguimiento de precios de albarán de algunas frutas y verduras y os lo puse en el hilo


----------



## Mundocruel (28 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Buenos si nosotros podemos venderla a 3,29 es buen negocio.



Y así todo, señores.

Pues, digo yo, que será buen negocio dependiendo a que precio la compres (aunque en eso no tienes ningún margen de decisión)


----------



## javiwell (29 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y así todo, señores.
> 
> Pues, digo yo, que será buen negocio dependiendo a que precio la compres (aunque en eso no tienes ningún margen de decisión)



No en eso no podemos decidir, solo podemos decidir el margen que le añadimos al precio. Tampoco podemos decidir cuántas sandías nos van a comprar, eso sí que sería la leche


----------



## Mundocruel (29 May 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No en eso no podemos decidir, solo podemos decidir el margen que le añadimos al precio. Tampoco podemos decidir cuántas sandías nos van a comprar, eso sí que sería la leche



Javito, y su retraso profundo, en todo su esplendor.

(Luego dicen que esté hilo no tiene nada que ver con emprendedores)


----------



## OBDC (29 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Javito, y su retraso profundo, en todo su esplendor.
> 
> (Luego dicen que esté hilo no tiene nada que ver con emprendedores)



Este hilo es el mejor que he visto de emprendimiento, y si me apuras es el mejor testimonio jamás visto de las fantasías populares de lo que es ser "empresario".
La divergencia entre las previsiones iniciales y las finales son sencillamente por esas fantasías. Se las creyó porque para su oligifrénica visión previa, ser "empresario" desde su óptica de asalariado es casi una risa y sumamente fácil y le es obvio que se llevan el dinero a palas y sin esfuerzo, cosa que no tiene nada que ver con la realidad como se ha visto en todo el hilo. Realmente el mayorista no hizo ningún esfuerzo de venta ni los engañó; en realidad la tienda la compraron ellos que es bien distinto a que se la vendieran y además en ningún momento arremete contra el mayorista como estafador, porque sabe que fue un autoengaño total en el que el mayorista sólo hizo la cama poniendo sus condiciones.
Javito cree que ser empresario se aprende en la universidad, y es cierto que la universidad da herramientas, pero sólo son útiles al que entiende como usarlas.
Además, como se dijo en el mismo hilo más de una vez, en realidad no había consulta previa, la decisión ya estaba tomada por una mente ofuscada por deseos de un salto social.
La verdad, nunca había visto alguien con cierta formación (percibida) tan poco "rodado" y con tan poca calle como este chaval, y que además se creee ser el Tarzán de los negocios y apenas llega a ser la Mona Chita.

Por lo demás, aquí dejo un gif de Javito haciendo cálculos de como llevar la tienda previamente a su apertura.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (29 May 2022)

Entre la leyenda de lo que "gana" un empresario y la realidad de lo que deja para conseguirlo es lo que nunca se magnífica correctamente en cualquier emprendimiento de gente nóvel en estas lides. 
Pero nada enseña a andar mejor que el duro suelo, cosa que los universitarios no han hecho en su vida cuando son hijos de papá 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (29 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Entre la leyenda de lo que "gana" un empresario y la realidad de lo que deja para conseguirlo es lo que nunca se magnífica correctamente en cualquier emprendimiento de gente nóvel en estas lides.
> Pero nada enseña a andar mejor que el duro suelo, cosa que los universitarios no han hecho en su vida cuando son hijos de papá
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Todo lo que decís está muy bien, pero se nos olvida que javito NO es el empresario. En este caso, la pasta la pone el padre para su nuera mamasita, que aún tiene menos formación y cabeza que nuestro querido OP. Eso sí, ganas de medrar en la escala social se aprecian. Javito y el padre, en cambio, se encargan de los gastos gordos. Ella riesgos tiene pocos, no creo que tenga nada a su nombre, y el SMI no se embarga. Así yo también juego a la muger entrepreneur


----------



## OBDC (29 May 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Todo lo que decís está muy bien, pero se nos olvida que javito NO es el empresario. En este caso, la pasta la pone el padre para su nuera mamasita, que aún tiene menos formación y cabeza que nuestro querido OP. Eso sí, ganas de medrar en la escala social se aprecian. Javito y el padre, en cambio, se encargan de los gastos gordos. Ella riesgos tiene pocos, no creo que tenga nada a su nombre, y el SMI no se embarga. Así yo también juego a la muger entrepreneur



Javito es el himbersor subrogado, jugando un futuro con garantía en su herencia; es que el apuesta fuerte en startups...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## leoper (31 May 2022)

llevo tiempo sin postear.......otro mes que termina

a ver con que numeros nos sorprenden javito&cia


----------



## OBDC (31 May 2022)

leoper dijo:


> llevo tiempo sin postear.......otro mes que termina
> 
> a ver con que numeros nos sorprenden javito&cia



Los números no importan, el resumen es "Estamos muy contentos". 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (31 May 2022)

leoper dijo:


> llevo tiempo sin postear.......otro mes que termina
> 
> a ver con que numeros nos sorprenden javito&cia





OBDC dijo:


> Los números no importan, el resumen es "Estamos muy contentos".
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Los polvorones han vuelto a salvar el mes, estamos muy contentos!


----------



## cohynetes (31 May 2022)

Seguro que esta recuperando la falta de ventas de polvorones con las sandias a 2,50€/Kg...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 May 2022)

Te cuento la mia: Conocido que va a perder la vivienda porque se la quita el banco. Vivienda que se compró porque su charo quiso una casa y no el piso donde vivían porque su hermano se había comprado un casoplón y claro, ella no iba a ser menos.

Como sabe que tengo varias viviendas me hace la siguiente "prohpuezta de hinberzion": Yo le compro la casa al banco y ellos me pagan a mi un alquiler. Mi respuesta con las palabras mas amables que encontré: "Si no pagaste la hipoteca con un contrato firmado a mi me vas a pagar dos meses de alquiler, pero al que haga tres ya no me pagarás".

Se ayuda a la gente con cabeza que pasa un mal momento puntual, pero no a gente con mala cabeza que desesperadamente necesitan una lección de humildad. De hecho, ayudaste a tu amigo aunque no lo parezca.


----------



## OBDC (31 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Los polvorones han vuelto a salvar el mes, estamos muy contentos!



Y el mes que viene los melones. Menudos polvorones se debe pegar el mayorista en la trastienda 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (1 Jun 2022)

Os reiais de javito, pero el puede comer sandía y desgravarla los troles que por aquí pululan ni eso.

Cuando seáis fruteros comereis sandía...


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (1 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Os reiais de javito, pero el puede comer sandía y desgravarla los troles que por aquí pululan ni eso.
> 
> Cuando seáis fruteros comereis sandía...



Teniendo en cuenta que en invierno se ahorraba unos 300 euros al mes frente a ir al súper, con las frutas de verano ese margen ya rozará los 700


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo lo proclamaría "muso" del forro, creo que es el mejor forrero que hay; nunca se enoja, es sabio, y su sarcasmo es apenas perceptible cosa que hace que los trolls nos ensañemos con él para ver si lo sacamos de sus casillas, pero no hay caso. El hombre es un témpano de hielo, frío y calculador.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Es el mejor hilo troll de la historia de burbuja.

@calopez manda a tomar por culo a @xicomalo y da botones a @javiwell 

Es un hilazo, potente, redondo... engancha como un culebron colombiano o una novela turca a las marujas.
Este hilo es como un trio con angeles de Victoria Secrets.


----------



## javiwell (1 Jun 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Es el mejor hilo troll de la historia de burbuja.
> 
> @calopez manda a tomar por culo a @xicomalo y da botones a @javiwell
> 
> ...



Gracias Lord


----------



## javiwell (1 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Os reiais de javito, pero el puede comer sandía y desgravarla los troles que por aquí pululan ni eso.
> 
> Cuando seáis fruteros comereis sandía...



Esta saliendo bien el plan.

Por mi parte, al margen de la frutería me he embolsado 45 mil euros este año. Jugada maestra, me despiden con 33 días y los mismos que me despiden me recomiendan a otra empresa que me contrata y me sube 2000 euros la nómina. Motivo del despido... Tenían firmado que vendían la empresa sin empleados, el comprador tras escuchar las recomendaciones del tiburón que vende, me contrata interesadisimo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Los números no importan, el resumen es "Estamos muy contentos".
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Acabara franquiciando sus fruterias.. ya vereis.


----------



## OBDC (1 Jun 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Es el mejor hilo troll de la historia de burbuja.
> 
> @calopez manda a tomar por culo a @xicomalo y da botones a @javiwell
> 
> ...



Si si si, ya lo dije en su día, es peor que un culebrón; engancha.
Pero tiene que agregar personajes que ya se está desinflando el hilo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Esta saliendo bien el plan.
> 
> Por mi parte, al margen de la frutería me he embolsado 45 mil euros este año. Jugada maestra, me despiden con 33 días y los mismos que me despiden me recomiendan a otra empresa que me contrata y me sube 2000 euros la nómina. Motivo del despido... Tenían firmado que vendían la empresa sin empleados, el comprador tras escuchar las recomendaciones del tiburón que vende, me contrata interesadisimo.


----------



## OBDC (1 Jun 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## nikei (2 Jun 2022)

javito musk

el frutero sin alma


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Jun 2022)

Lo peor como siempre es mete las cifras sin ningún cálculo previo.

O llevaba menos de un año trabajando o cobraba 2000€ ( y los nuevos se lo han duplicado porque el lo vale?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Esta saliendo bien el plan.
> 
> Por mi parte, al margen de la frutería me he embolsado 45 mil euros este año. Jugada maestra, me despiden con 33 días y los mismos que me despiden me recomiendan a otra empresa que me contrata y me sube 2000 euros la nómina. Motivo del despido... Tenían firmado que vendían la empresa sin empleados, el comprador tras escuchar las recomendaciones del tiburón que vende, me contrata interesadisimo.



2000 pavos más al mes o al año? Eso de 2000 pavos más al mes no parece muy creíble javito y por "nómina" se sobreentiende mensual.

Con respecto a la frutería el tema hubiera sido esperar el despido, capitalizar el paro y entrar en la frutería por un tercio de lo pagado, pero bueno lamentablemente no todos los movimientos pueden ser óptimos.


----------



## OBDC (2 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 2000 pavos más al mes o al año? Eso de 2000 pavos más al mes no parece muy creíble javito y por "nómina" se sobreentiende mensual.
> 
> Con respecto a la frutería el tema hubiera sido esperar el despido, capitalizar el paro y entrar en la frutería por un tercio de lo pagado, pero bueno lamentablemente no todos los movimientos pueden ser óptimos.



Buena manera de decirle que es gilipollas pero quedar bien. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Puta Desagradecida (2 Jun 2022)

me la pela bastante


----------



## capitán Haddoc (2 Jun 2022)

Haz un SWOT análisis y saca conclusiones, por lo que veo tiene buena pinta.


----------



## javiwell (2 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 2000 pavos más al mes o al año? Eso de 2000 pavos más al mes no parece muy creíble javito y por "nómina" se sobreentiende mensual.
> 
> Con respecto a la frutería el tema hubiera sido esperar el despido, capitalizar el paro y entrar en la frutería por un tercio de lo pagado, pero bueno lamentablemente no todos los movimientos pueden ser óptimos.



2000 más al año, 38 mil brutos al año en total


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Esta saliendo bien el plan.
> 
> Por mi parte, al margen de la frutería me he embolsado 45 mil euros este año. Jugada maestra, me despiden con 33 días y los mismos que me despiden me recomiendan a otra empresa que me contrata y *me sube 2000 euros la nómina*. Motivo del despido... Tenían firmado que vendían la empresa sin empleados, el comprador tras escuchar las recomendaciones del tiburón que vende, me contrata interesadisimo.





javiwell dijo:


> 2000 más al año, 38 mil brutos al año en total



El problema es de ellos si son capaces de subirte la "nómina"


----------



## Pluc (2 Jun 2022)

Ya ha despegado esto?


----------



## OBDC (2 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 2000 más al año, 38 mil brutos al año en total



No necesitas 38 mil brutos, contigo alcanza

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (4 Jun 2022)

Se publicaron los datos de mayo?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Se publicaron los datos de mayo?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



No le da el cerebro para inventarse algo mínimamente coherente.


----------



## OBDC (4 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No le da el cerebro para inventarse algo mínimamente coherente.



Se terminó el culebrón, y sin final feliz.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (4 Jun 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> Ya ha despegado esto?



Ya está acelerando en la pista de despegue


----------



## OBDC (4 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya está acelerando en la pista de despegue









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (5 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya está acelerando en la pista de despegue



Las mismas palabras del piloto del vuelo 4590 de AirFrance (lastimosamente también fueron las últimas)


----------



## Silluzollope (5 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No le da el cerebro para inventarse algo mínimamente coherente.



Pues yo ahora es cuando estoy convencido de que la historia es real. Ahora es cuando están abriendo los ojos y están cayendo del guindo, han visto el pufo que les han metido pero Javito no lo puede reconocer por orgullo.
Asi que fabrica ego con su subida de sueldo más indemnizacion (¿Quien coño vende la empresa y paga 33 días pudiendo pagar 20?), o directamente desvía la atención del negocio. Peo ya ven claro que de ganar dinero nada, como mucho llegar a 10.000 para soltar la panoja al proveedor y seguir sufriendo otros dos años hasta poder cerrar sin deudas.


----------



## Mundocruel (5 Jun 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Pues yo ahora es cuando estoy convencido de que la historia es real. Ahora es cuando están abriendo los ojos y están cayendo del guindo, han visto el pufo que les han metido pero Javito no lo puede reconocer por orgullo.
> Asi que fabrica ego con su subida de sueldo más indemnizacion (¿Quien coño vende la empresa y paga 33 días pudiendo pagar 20?), o directamente desvía la atención del negocio. Peo ya ven claro que de ganar dinero nada, como mucho llegar a 10.000 para soltar la panoja al proveedor y seguir sufriendo otros dos años hasta poder cerrar sin deudas.



Queda el giro final que todavía no no has contado.

La empresa la ha comprado el padre después de un intercambio de miradas con los antiguos dueños y ahora tanto la mujer como Javito serán lidereses empresaurios, por fin podrá cambiar el Audi por un Mercedes como el de papá


----------



## OBDC (5 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Queda el giro final que todavía no no has contado.
> 
> La empresa la ha comprado el padre después de un intercambio de miradas con los antiguos dueños y ahora tanto la mujer como Javito serán lidereses empresaurios, por fin podrá cambiar el Audi por un Mercedes como el de papá



Te olvidas de la Ley del gallinero aplicada a la locomoción familiar.
El padre compra último modelo, pasa su cafetera de segunda zarpa a la madre y la madre le pasa su barbacoa al hijo. Y así se ahorran también los pagos de transmisiones y tienen el seguro barato, porque gastamos a expuertas todo lo que es apariencia pero luego no tenemos más que para comer fruta y legumbres pasadas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (5 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Te olvidas de la Ley del gallinero aplicada a la locomoción familiar.
> El padre compra último modelo, pasa su cafetera de segunda zarpa a la madre y la madre le pasa su barbacoa al hijo. Y así se ahorran también los pagos de transmisiones y tienen el seguro barato, porque gastamos a expuertas todo lo que es apariencia pero luego no tenemos más que para comer fruta y legumbres pasadas.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Eso se acabó Javito es un hombre independiente y empoderado, es capaz de gastarse los 4.500€ que piden por ese MERCEDACOS y acercarse al nivel papá, el ya vuela solo y alto. (bueno los 4.500€ igual se los tiene que prestar el padre pero eso no cuenta).


Pd. se presenta un domingo entretenido.


----------



## OBDC (5 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Eso se acabó Javito es un hombre independiente y empoderado, es capaz de gastarse los 4.500€ que piden por ese MERCEDACOS y acercarse al nivel papá, el ya vuela solo y alto. (bueno los 4.500€ igual se los tiene que prestar el padre pero eso no cuenta).
> 
> 
> Pd. se presenta un domingo entretenido.



Tienes razón. Seguro que va al compraventa y con una mirada de las suyas, cierra el trato en 7.000 € y sin mirar kms ni revisiones ni ITV ni ná que el propietario anterior tenía una flota y no atendía menudencias.
Gracias por hacerme ver la realidad, estoy un poco atolondrado con esto del calor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (5 Jun 2022)

Déjalo tranquilo que está de Greensome con la mujer.


----------



## OBDC (5 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Déjalo tranquilo que está de Greensome con la mujer.





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (5 Jun 2022)

Pues la verdad es que hoy he salido a comer bien y no he estado haciendo números, está mi mujer ahora con ello.

Joder he comido como dios, salpicón de langosta, rape, pastel de cabracho todo espectacular.


----------



## Mundocruel (5 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que hoy he salido a comer bien y no he estado haciendo números, está mi mujer ahora con ello.
> 
> Joder he comido como dios, salpicón de langosta, rape, pastel de cabracho todo espectacular.





—¿Qué es la suprema a la Kiev?

—Creo que tiene ciruelas y otra fruta. Creo, ¡eh!

—Una Maryland, entonces.

—Lo que tienen aquí mejor es el pescado, ¿eh? Pedíte una lamprea. Es exquisita y no la hay en cualquier sitio.

—No me gusta el pescado. Y de postre quiero charlota.

—Te traigo al mejor restaurante de Madrid y pedís menú de puta. De verdad, no sé por qué, pero si invitás a una puta a cenar no falla: suprema y charlota. Está bien, pedí lo que querás.


----------



## Cicciolino (6 Jun 2022)

BUSKO FRVTERA HENPRESARIONA-TETONA PARA HAMISTÁC SINSERA.


----------



## cohynetes (6 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Esta saliendo bien el plan.
> 
> Por mi parte, al margen de la frutería me he embolsado 45 mil euros este año. Jugada maestra, me despiden con 33 días y los mismos que me despiden me recomiendan a otra empresa que me contrata y me sube 2000 euros la nómina. Motivo del despido... Tenían firmado que vendían la empresa sin empleados, el comprador tras escuchar las recomendaciones del tiburón que vende, me contrata interesadisimo.



pero tu no contaste que tenias un trabajo de los de ir en traje y con 2k te limpias el culo?


----------



## cohynetes (6 Jun 2022)

resumen? por lo visto el a4 avant que le iba a comprar a la pancha ha pasado de esto:




a esto:






se supo algo de la cartera de clientes que le dieron la fruteria que cerro en la ciudad?


----------



## Mundocruel (6 Jun 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> resumen? por lo visto el a4 avant que le iba a comprar a la pancha ha pasado de esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081170
> 
> ...



Aquella que iban a aprovechar para reparto a domicilio?

Está esperando a comprarse el MERCEDACOS y harán el reparto con el Audi rotulado.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (6 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Esta saliendo bien el plan.
> 
> Por mi parte, al margen de la frutería me he embolsado 45 mil euros este año. Jugada maestra, me despiden con 33 días y los mismos que me despiden me recomiendan a otra empresa que me contrata y me sube 2000 euros la nómina. Motivo del despido... Tenían firmado que vendían la empresa sin empleados, el comprador tras escuchar las recomendaciones del tiburón que vende, me contrata interesadisimo.



Se nota que no han leído este hilo. No te ponía a gestionar ni la terraza de un chiringuito de Benidorm


----------



## Síntesis (6 Jun 2022)

Como van las miradas fijamente a los ojos?


----------



## kornconath (6 Jun 2022)

Es normal este mes vender menos, la futura crisis de los misiles rusos no ayuda a que los clientes compren melones tempraneros. Menos mal que ha comprado latas de cruzcampo y se ha puesto a cortar jamon en la puerta.

El charcutero de enfrente no le dice nada son compañeros y se miran a los ojos. Entre eso y la venta de bujías para la operación salida la fruteria este mes ha sacado 400€.

A celebrarlo a fuengirola que le han echado con finiquito premium.


----------



## javiwell (7 Jun 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Es normal este mes vender menos, la futura crisis de los misiles rusos no ayuda a que los clientes compren melones tempraneros. Menos mal que ha comprado latas de cruzcampo y se ha puesto a cortar jamon en la puerta.
> 
> El charcutero de enfrente no le dice nada son compañeros y se miran a los ojos. Entre eso y la venta de bujías para la operación salida la fruteria este mes ha sacado 400€.
> 
> A celebrarlo a fuengirola que le han echado con finiquito premium.



Actualizados resultados a mayo, acertaste con la cifra.

Mi mujer ha cometido un error en mayo. Han subido los precios de albarán de la fruta y la verdura pero ella no lo ha repercutido al 100% en sus precios debido a que se le ha ido la mano con los redondeos de precios. 

Nótese que con la misma venta que en abril sube la compra de existencias y no es porque haya aprovisionado el almacén.

Me explico con un ejemplo, kg de patata sube 5 céntimos en albarán, así es como está tarificando en mayo mi muhé:



Precio AlbaránPrecio+Margen 55%Precio venta redondeadoMargen absoluto sobre ventaabril0,651,010,99​0,34mayo0,701,090,99​0,29Caída en el margen-15%​

Ya le he explicado que el redondeo de mayo es mucho redondear de dios, que tiene que olvidarse del 0,99 y subir haciendo esto:


Precio AlbaránPrecio+Margen 55%Precio venta redondeadoMargen absoluto sobre ventaabril0,651,010,99​0,34mayo0,701,091,10​0,36

Lección aprendida, lo bueno es que el error es nuestro y está en nuestra mano solucionarlo solo evitando renunciar al margen con los redondeos.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (7 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Actualizados resultados a mayo, acertaste con la cifra.
> 
> Mi mujer ha cometido un error en mayo. Han subido los precios de albarán de la fruta y la verdura pero ella no lo ha repercutido al 100% en sus precios debido a que se le ha ido la mano con los redondeos de precios.
> 
> ...



Qué me dices, si tu mujer es una maga de las finanzas...


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (7 Jun 2022)

Bueno, amigos, ha sido un placer. Creo que lo de "menos da un SMI" ya no hay forma de sostenerlo. La aventura va tocando a su fin. Quedan muchas incógnitas: ¿cobrará la deuda el langosto prémium padre de javito? ¿Irán a juicio con el mayorista y se mirarán a los ojos con el juez? ¿Abrirá un paki en el local cuando se piren?

Por cierto, atentos a la lección que nos brinda nuestro muso: si subes los precios lo que te dé la gana, los clientes siguen acudiendo a tu tienda, no hay problema, puedes subirlos hasta el infinito. Ya se lo ha enseñado a su mujer, así que el mes que viene, entre eso, la gente que está de vacaciones y le apetece comer sandía y que sopla la brisa marina, nos ponemos en 3k.


----------



## cohynetes (7 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Bueno, amigos, ha sido un placer. Creo que lo de "menos da un SMI" ya no hay forma de sostenerlo. La aventura va tocando a su fin. Quedan muchas incógnitas: ¿cobrará la deuda el langosto prémium padre de javito? ¿Irán a juicio con el mayorista y se mirarán a los ojos con el juez? ¿Abrirá un paki en el local cuando se piren?
> 
> Por cierto, atentos a la lección que nos brinda nuestro muso: si subes los precios lo que te dé la gana, los clientes siguen acudiendo a tu tienda, no hay problema, puedes subirlos hasta el infinito. Ya se lo ha enseñado a su mujer, así que el mes que viene, entre eso, la gente que está de vacaciones y le apetece comer sandía y que sopla la brisa marina, nos ponemos en 3k.


----------



## javiwell (7 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Bueno, amigos, ha sido un placer. Creo que lo de "menos da un SMI" ya no hay forma de sostenerlo. La aventura va tocando a su fin. Quedan muchas incógnitas: ¿cobrará la deuda el langosto prémium padre de javito? ¿Irán a juicio con el mayorista y se mirarán a los ojos con el juez? ¿Abrirá un paki en el local cuando se piren?
> 
> Por cierto, atentos a la lección que nos brinda nuestro muso: si subes los precios lo que te dé la gana, los clientes siguen acudiendo a tu tienda, no hay problema, puedes subirlos hasta el infinito. Ya se lo ha enseñado a su mujer, así que el mes que viene, entre eso, la gente que está de vacaciones y le apetece comer sandía y que sopla la brisa marina, nos ponemos en 3k.



Hombre los precios están subiendo para todos, no es que pensemos que podamos subir nosotros todo lo que nos de la gana y los demás no, pero mi mujer se ha quedado muy corta con los precios en mayo


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (7 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hombre los precios están subiendo para todos, no es que pensemos que podamos subir nosotros todo lo que nos de la gana y los demás no, pero mi mujer se ha quedado muy corta con los precios en mayo



Javi, sé sincero: te empiezas a acojonar? La gestión de tu mujer es nefasta, creo que tu hija tomaría decisiones más sensatas, y no sois una frutería premium ni mucho menos. Crees en serio que con el subidón de precios vas a mantener las ventas? Venga, abandona esa fachada de todo va bien por una vez.


----------



## javiwell (7 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Javi, sé sincero: te empiezas a acojonar? La gestión de tu mujer es nefasta, creo que tu hija tomaría decisiones más sensatas, y no sois una frutería premium ni mucho menos. Crees en serio que con el subidón de precios vas a mantener las ventas? Venga, abandona esa fachada de todo va bien por una vez.



Las ventas se mantendrán similares, si acaso se venderá un poco menos de cereza y un poco más de manzana pero subirá el precio de ambas cosas que mitiga la caída de la caja, de hecho si te fijas, en mayo hemos vendido más que en abril pero han subido los precios... cosas veredes

Lo que ocurre generalmente en la economía mundial es que los precios suben año tras año y las ventas de las empresas también y a mayor velocidad que los precios, es lo que se conoce como crecimiento económico, la economía no es un juego de suma cero. 

No me acojonan esas cifras, si sumas el dinero ganado en 7 meses son 15.611,37 euros, lo que representa 2.230,20 euros al mes, que sí, que 6.664 son para pagar traspaso, traspaso que estamos pagando con el propio negocio adquirido. Ahora si hacemos la media de 7 meses quitando lo del traspaso son 1.278,20 limpios de impuestos, es solo un poquito más de lo que ya ganaba mi mujer con un horizonte de pasar a ganar 2.230,20 euros al mes.

Me tranquiliza que mi mujer haya cometido un error que le ha costado 600 euros este mes y que en cuanto ha traído los papeles, le he explicado el problema, la causa del problema, lo ha entendido, le ha dolido en el bolsillo y ya no lo va a volver a repetir.


----------



## cohynetes (7 Jun 2022)

Joder puto troll


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (7 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Las ventas se mantendrán similares, si acaso se venderá un poco menos de cereza y un poco más de manzana pero subirá el precio de ambas cosas que mitiga la caída de la caja, de hecho si te fijas, en mayo hemos vendido más que en abril pero han subido los precios... cosas veredes
> 
> Lo que ocurre generalmente en la economía mundial es que los precios suben año tras año y las ventas de las empresas también y a mayor velocidad que los precios, es lo que se conoce como crecimiento económico, la economía no es un juego de suma cero.
> 
> ...



Lo de los impuestos lo has mirado bien? No pagáis una mierda, a ver la renta... Este año igual lo salvas, pero se está poniendo la cosa fea.


----------



## javiwell (7 Jun 2022)

Es la cercanía y el trato personalizado lo que más pesa.

La vieja que necesita patata quiere llevarse una bolsa de 2 kg y quiere cogerlas debajo de su casa para no cargar. Además no quiere colas, ni desplazarse en coche y menos seleccionarlas por internet pinchando en una foto y esperando a que llegue el pedido en una franja horaria.


----------



## javiwell (7 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Lo de los impuestos lo has mirado bien? No pagáis una mierda, a ver la renta... Este año igual lo salvas, pero se está poniendo la cosa fea.



Pronto sabremos lo que sale de IRPF mi padre me pidió unos datos de precio de nevera mostrador, existencias en el momento del traspaso y precio del traspaso para deducir nos la amortización fiscal de lo invertido. Supongo que hoy ya habrá hecho la declaración.

Eso sí en esta declaración de la renta 2021, de enero a septiembre tributa por rentas del trabajo, es solo el cuarto trimestre en el que tributa como autónoma.


----------



## cohynetes (7 Jun 2022)

pero y el gustazo de deber 30k y el muerto de un contrato de trabajo?


----------



## charlyrs80 (7 Jun 2022)

La fruteria es online no?


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (7 Jun 2022)

charlyrs80 dijo:


> La fruteria es online no?



Nos podríamos animar y pedirle una cesta de papayas cada uno, así ya tiene para el campamento y los levis de la niña


----------



## AliBey (7 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Nos podríamos animar y pedirle una cesta de papayas cada uno, así ya tiene para el campamento y los levis de la niña



Soy más de pistachos y cruzcampos pero secundo la moción.


----------



## javiwell (7 Jun 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Soy más de pistachos y cruzcampos pero secundo la moción.



Te vale Estrella Galicia?


----------



## AliBey (7 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Te vale Estrella Galicia?



Mi vida es un poco menos triste por la 0,0 y el chocolate.


----------



## OBDC (8 Jun 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (8 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Lo de los impuestos lo has mirado bien? No pagáis una mierda, a ver la renta... Este año igual lo salvas, pero se está poniendo la cosa fea.



Ya está lista la declaración de la renta,le devuelven 825 euros a mi muhe

En 2021 percibió solo 11 mil brutos de rendimiento del trabajo a lo que se le aplica mínimo personal y exento y deducción por hija menor quedando un rendimiento neto del trabajo de 3 mil y pico.

El rendimiento neto de las actividades económicas que son el cuarto trimestre del año se le queda solo en 1900 ya que al módulo se le deduce la amortización del traspaso, nevera expositor y existencias en el momento de la compra.

Resulta que al sumar los rendimientos netos de las dos fuentes de ingreso no alcanza la cifra mínima de 6 mil y pico y exenta de impuestos que tiene dada su situación personal y familiar. Entonces hacienda le devuelve el pago a cuenta del IRPF del cuarto trimestre 2021 más un piquito que le retuvieron de más respecto a su mínimo absoluto libre de impuestos.

Esto es un resumen de una conversación telefónica no tengo cifras exactas


----------



## OBDC (8 Jun 2022)

Nunca entendí los paragüelas que se vanaglorian de que Hacienda les devuelve IRPF. No entienden como funciona el IRPF o qué?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Lo de los impuestos lo has mirado bien? No pagáis una mierda, a ver la renta... Este año igual lo salvas, pero se está poniendo la cosa fea.



Yo creo que le caerá una paralela como presente esas cifras de módulos que él dice y que según tablas da mucho más


----------



## javiwell (8 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Lo de los impuestos lo has mirado bien? No pagáis una mierda, a ver la renta... Este año igual lo salvas, pero se está poniendo la cosa fea.



Ah y al hilo del IRPF, si 2022 es entero de ingresos por las actividades económicas, suponiendo las mismas deducciones y que siguen las amortizaciones al mismo ritmo, tenemos un rendimiento neto de 7600 que son como 1000 euros más que su mínimo, ya miraré su mínimo exacto que no lo sé.

Vamos que el IRPF le sale por unos 1000 euros al año de momento con módulos y amortizaciones por compra de negocio. Que divididos entre 12 son 83 euros al mes.

He visto decenas de ejpertos fiscales en el hilo, que si ya verás el palo, que los módulos son de paletos etc... Pues ni puta idea


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (8 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ah y al hilo del IRPF, si 2022 es entero de ingresos por las actividades económicas, suponiendo las mismas deducciones y que siguen las amortizaciones al mismo ritmo, tenemos un rendimiento neto de 7600 que son como 1000 euros más que su mínimo, ya miraré su mínimo exacto que no lo sé.
> 
> Vamos que el IRPF le sale por unos 1000 euros al año de momento con módulos y amortizaciones por compra de negocio. Que divididos entre 12 son 83 euros al mes.
> 
> He visto decenas de ejpertos fiscales en el hilo, que si ya verás el palo, que los módulos son de paletos etc... Pues ni puta idea



Gracias por los datos, estaba intranquilo!! Sin saber lo que os amortizáis no puedo hablar, quizá me equivoqué. De todos modos, tened en cuenta que la SS va a subir y pinta mal. Lo de los módulos no sé cómo va, pero tiene pinta de que va a durar poco. Ojalá me equivoque, porque nos jode a muchos, a mí también.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (8 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Nunca entendí los paragüelas que se vanaglorian de que Hacienda les devuelve IRPF. No entienden como funciona el IRPF o qué?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Puf. Yo no puedo retenerme más de lo que ya pago y preveo palazo. Que en realidad es mejor, sí, pero psicológicamente la incertidumbre de cuánto será la hostia me inquieta. No atino con las calculadoras online.


----------



## OBDC (9 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Puf. Yo no puedo retenerme más de lo que ya pago y preveo palazo. Que en realidad es mejor, sí, pero psicológicamente la incertidumbre de cuánto será la hostia me inquieta. No atino con las calculadoras online.



Pues imagínate si te tuvieran que devolver entonces lo que sería tu vida...
A mi me clavaron una estaca de 40k, y este año voy para 60k

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (10 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues imagínate si te tuvieran que devolver entonces lo que sería tu vida...
> A mi me clavaron una estaca de 40k, y este año voy para 60k
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Eso ya son palabras mayores, hay que vender muchas cerezas a 25€ el kg para ganar eso


----------



## cohynetes (10 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Gracias por los datos, estaba intranquilo!! Sin saber lo que os amortizáis no puedo hablar, quizá me equivoqué. De todos modos, tened en cuenta que la SS va a subir y pinta mal. Lo de los módulos no sé cómo va, pero tiene pinta de que va a durar poco. Ojalá me equivoque, porque nos jode a muchos, a mí también.



para 2023 los quitan


----------



## javiwell (10 Jun 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> para 2023 los quitan



Si lo quitan, el IVA que pagaremos será muy similar al recargo de equivalencia que actualmente tenemos. Supondrá el coñazo de hacer la liquidación trimestral de IVA que con mercancía al 4 por cien son pipas.

El IRPF es lo que subiría pero tampoco una barbaridad porque mi mujer no está ganando actualmente una barbaridad. 

Si cambia el gobierno antes de 2023 ya se verá si nuevamente se mantienen los modulos y si lo que vienen son buenas noticias fiscales para nosotros.


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Gracias por los datos, estaba intranquilo!! Sin saber lo que os amortizáis no puedo hablar, quizá me equivoqué. De todos modos, tened en cuenta que la SS va a subir y pinta mal. Lo de los módulos no sé cómo va, pero tiene pinta de que va a durar poco. Ojalá me equivoque, porque nos jode a muchos, a mí también.



Cómo vas a saber lo que amortiza si no amortiza nada?


----------



## OBDC (11 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Eso ya son palabras mayores, hay que vender muchas cerezas a 25€ el kg para ganar eso



Soy mayorista de fruta con franquicias en exclusiva.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (11 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Cómo vas a saber lo que amortiza si no amortiza nada?



Los 30 mil de traspaso a efectos de amortización fiscal se dividen en:

Nevera expositor de 2400 euros nueva que se nos entrego con la compra del negocio y figura entregada en el contrato de traspaso.

Existencias que había en la tienda recogidas en el contrato de traspaso por 1000 euros.

Resto de los 30 mil euros que se consideran fondo de comercio a efecto de amortización fiscal.

Esas 3 cosas son las que se amortizan por ser la compra de un negocio.

Taluec


----------



## OBDC (11 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Los 30 mil de traspaso a efectos de amortización fiscal se dividen en:
> 
> Nevera expositor de 2400 euros nueva que se nos entrego con la compra del negocio y figura entregada en el contrato de traspaso.
> 
> ...



Como administrador un crack, como gestor y negociador un desastre.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (11 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Cómo vas a saber lo que amortiza si no amortiza nada?



Ahí tienes ejperto de letras:









Resolución Vinculante de DGT, V1222-13, 11-04-2013


El consultante desarrolla una actividad económica de hostelería, determinando el rendimiento neto por el método de estimación objetiva. Ha adquiri...




www.iberley.es


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ahí tienes ejperto de letras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De verdad que ni voy a entrar si te hubiera salido mejor "amortizar" la nevera expositora como usada que como valor de nuevo, más que nada porque eres un inutil.


----------



## javiwell (11 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> De verdad que ni voy a entrar si te hubiera salido mejor "amortizar" la nevera expositora como usada que como valor de nuevo, más que nada porque eres un inutil.



La nevera nueva nos la metieron de propina incluida en el precio del traspaso.


----------



## OBDC (11 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La nevera nueva nos la metieron de propina incluida en el precio del traspaso.



Propina de un traspaso de 30k 
Yo te diría que te la dieron por condolencia al picaresca la moral sabiendo la estacada que te pegaron.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La nevera nueva nos la metieron de propina incluida en el precio del traspaso.



Sí, ahora es nueva, también te habían metido de propina 1.600€ de existencias y ahora son 1.000

Son las condiciones cambiantes del traspaso inexistente del cuento de Javito


----------



## javiwell (11 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Sí, ahora es nueva, también te habían metido de propina 1.600€ de existencias y ahora son 1.000
> 
> Son las condiciones cambiantes del traspaso inexistente del cuento de Javito



Es nueva del paquete, la que tenían goteaba y al hacer el traspaso dijimos que por 30 mil tenía que estar todo perfecto y pusieron ellos la nevera nueva con el ánimo de cerrar la operación. 

La nevera nueva no se nos entrego el mismo día del traspaso pero se hizo constar en el contrato de traspaso en la relación de cosas entregadas. Se nos entrego como un mes más tarde.

Las existencias, es difícil valorar cuántas había, fiscalmente hemos puesto 1000 euros redondos posiblemente había 1600 pero no lo podemos precisar de manera exacta así que ponemos algo prudente en la amortización y a correr.


----------



## OBDC (11 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Es nueva del paquete, la que tenían goteaba y al hacer el traspaso dijimos que por 30 mil tenía que estar todo perfecto y pusieron ellos la nevera nueva con el ánimo de cerrar la operación.
> 
> La nevera nueva no se nos entrego el mismo día del traspaso pero se hizo constar en el contrato de traspaso en la relación de cosas entregadas. Se nos entrego como un mes más tarde.
> 
> Las existencias, es difícil valorar cuántas había, fiscalmente hemos puesto 1000 euros redondos posiblemente había 1600 pero no lo podemos precisar de manera exacta así que ponemos algo prudente en la amortización y a correr.



Bien negociado, te has puesto serio. A ver si te van a tomar el pelo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Es nueva del paquete, la que tenían goteaba y al hacer el traspaso dijimos que por 30 mil tenía que estar todo perfecto y pusieron ellos la nevera nueva con el ánimo de cerrar la operación.
> 
> La nevera nueva no se nos entrego el mismo día del traspaso pero se hizo constar en el contrato de traspaso en la relación de cosas entregadas. Se nos entrego como un mes más tarde.
> 
> Las existencias, es difícil valorar cuántas había, fiscalmente hemos puesto 1000 euros redondos posiblemente había 1600 pero no lo podemos precisar de manera exacta así que ponemos algo prudente en la amortización y a correr.



Pero que tonto eres, no me hagas buscar dónde afirmas que se hizo una valoración de existencias de 1.600€. De todas maneras entiendo que estás amortizando las existencias que te salen de tus cojones morenos?, En base a algo? Los 1.000€ te los inventas?, Has firmado un traspaso sin inventario?


----------



## OBDC (12 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pero que tonto eres, no me hagas buscar dónde afirmas que se hizo una valoración de existencias de 1.600€. De todas maneras entiendo que estás amortizando las existencias que te salen de tus cojones morenos?, En base a algo? Los 1.000€ te los inventas?, Has firmado un traspaso sin inventario?



Y que la trabajadora es española y luego se nacionaliza peruana...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (12 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pero que tonto eres, no me hagas buscar dónde afirmas que se hizo una valoración de existencias de 1.600€. De todas maneras entiendo que estás amortizando las existencias que te salen de tus cojones morenos?, En base a algo? Los 1.000€ te los inventas?, Has firmado un traspaso sin inventario?



Normalmente una compra diaria son entre 400 y 600 pero hay algo más de existencias en la tienda como un pedido de un día. Así que mis cojones morenos ponen 1000 y fuera. No se puede comprobar cuanto habia.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Las existencias se entendían incluidas en los 30 mil euros, *se hizo un inventario aproximado que se detalla en la factura de venta de traspaso y en el contrato*. Creo que se estimó en 1500 euros que será aproximadamente el valor que hay ahora dentro de la tienda en existencias contando vinos, licores, frutos secos, fruta etc
> 
> Hicimos un cambio de titularidad de licencia de actividad en el ayuntamiento a través de la sede electrónica aportando contrato de alquiler, contrato de compraventa, antigua licencia y tasas pagadas para el trámite. Es decir este trámite se hace con porterioridad a la adquisición, tienes un plazo no se si de 6 meses desde que compraste.





javiwell dijo:


> Normalmente una compra diaria son entre 400 y 600 pero hay algo más de existencias en la tienda como un pedido de un día. Así que mis cojones morenos ponen 1000 y fuera. No se puede comprobar cuanto habia.



Pues tus cojones morenos no tenían más que acudir a la factura o al contrato,.pero ya sabemos que no das para más.


----------



## javiwell (12 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pues tus cojones morenos no tenían más que acudir a la factura o al contrato,.pero ya sabemos que no das para más.



No ves que lo que no amortice de existencias lo amortizo en fondo de comercio?


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No ves que lo que no amortice de existencias lo amortizo en fondo de comercio?



Eso cuéntalo en una inspección y de paso le cuentas a cuántos años tenéis el contrato de alquiler (cosa que no sabemos)


----------



## javiwell (12 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Eso cuéntalo en una inspección y de paso le cuentas a cuántos años tenéis el contrato de alquiler (cosa que no sabemos)



Pero si tú no sabías que era fiscalmente amortizable, que cojones vas a saber de inspecciones fiscales de amortizaciones de existencias compradas en un traspaso.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pero si tú no sabías que era fiscalmente amortizable, que cojones vas a saber de inspecciones fiscales de amortizaciones de existencias compradas en un traspaso.



¿?

Madre mía, está ya en modo desastre total?

De donde sacas semejante afirmación?


----------



## javiwell (12 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Cómo vas a saber lo que amortiza si no amortiza nada?



De aqui


----------



## OBDC (12 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> De aqui









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> De aqui



De verdad no te cansas de demostrar tu estupidez a cada nuevo comentario?

De verdad eres tan imbécil para no entender mi comentario?

De verdad hoy no hay reunión en el.club de golf?


----------



## OBDC (12 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> De verdad no te cansas de demostrar tu estupidez a cada nuevo comentario?
> 
> De verdad eres tan imbécil para no entender mi comentario?
> 
> De verdad hoy no hay reunión en el.club de golf?



No te enojes, dale estopa pero déjale ganar sus céntimos con los clicks, que al final ha hecho el hilo mas educativo de burbuja por ser el mejor ejemplo inverso de lo que hay que hacer en un emprendimiento en Hezpaña

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Machuco (12 Jun 2022)

Vuelvo después de 6 meses y esto sigue en pie?

Hay que tener narices para pagar 30k por una frutería. Producto perecedero que en 3 días está para tirar.


----------



## javiwell (12 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> De verdad no te cansas de demostrar tu estupidez a cada nuevo comentario?
> 
> De verdad eres tan imbécil para no entender mi comentario?
> 
> De verdad hoy no hay reunión en el.club de golf?



Que tonto eres, hay un tal Abundio en esas reuniones, pero es incluso menos tonto que tú


----------



## javiwell (12 Jun 2022)

Machuco dijo:


> Vuelvo después de 6 meses y esto sigue en pie?
> 
> Hay que tener narices para pagar 30k por una frutería. Producto perecedero que en 3 días está para tirar.



Productos perecederos y clientes duraderos, como las pescaderías


----------



## javiwell (12 Jun 2022)

Tirando


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que tonto eres, hay un tal Abundio en esas reuniones, pero es incluso menos tonto que tú



Te voy a dar una mala noticia. ¿A que nunca has visto al tal Abundio?


----------



## javiwell (12 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Te voy a dar una mala noticia. ¿A que nunca has visto al tal Abundio?



Lo ves? Eres un tontaco


----------



## OBDC (12 Jun 2022)

No es necesario que se aclare a quien le falta un hervor, aquí estamos justamente porque lo sabemos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (12 Jun 2022)

Caja media en lo que va de junio 643 euros


----------



## leoper (12 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Caja media en lo que va de junio 643 euros




casi 1000......correcto


----------



## OBDC (12 Jun 2022)

leoper dijo:


> casi 1000......correcto



Es la inflación 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (12 Jun 2022)

Me he leído todo el hilo esta tarde.
Está siendo como ver, a cámara lenta, un accidente en la autovía.


----------



## AliBey (12 Jun 2022)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Me he leído todo el hilo esta tarde.
> Está siendo como ver a cámara lenta un accidente en la autovía.



Hay que tener ganas eh


----------



## OBDC (12 Jun 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Hay que tener ganas eh



Un Master Acelerado en IQ Mermada, que aunque insiste @javiwell que no hay merma, si que hay y mucha 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (12 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Caja media en lo que va de junio 643 euros



Considerando la inflación anual equivale a unos 590 € de hace un año.....
Vaya mirada que le han hecho.....









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (12 Jun 2022)

Al .esos la inflación le esta ayudando a cargarse la deuda que ni paga intereses ni se actualiza con el IPC

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## leoper (13 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Al .esos la inflación le esta ayudando a cargarse la deuda que ni paga intereses ni se actualiza con el IPC
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



pónganme dos !!


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (13 Jun 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Hay que tener ganas eh



Me lo dices mirándome a los ojos?


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tirando



Hostias, ahora sí que os vais a cagar. Es como leer a Sánchez diciendo que no sabe cómo salir de esta


----------



## AliBey (13 Jun 2022)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Me lo dices mirándome a los ojos?



Solo si me compras una frutería de barrio con posibilidades de bancarrota…


----------



## javiwell (13 Jun 2022)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Me he leído todo el hilo esta tarde.
> Está siendo como ver, a cámara lenta, un accidente en la autovía.



Así me gusta, para el mes que viene las obras completas de Francisco Umbral


----------



## cohynetes (13 Jun 2022)

alguien puede hacer una grafica estilo la sexta de la cajas de cada mes estilo la sexta? 




643 con inflacion real del 15%

ya me dices que tenias los 15k en criptos y nos animas el lunes


----------



## OBDC (13 Jun 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> alguien puede hacer una grafica estilo la sexta de la cajas de cada mes estilo la sexta?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089169
> 
> ...





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (13 Jun 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> alguien puede hacer una grafica estilo la sexta de la cajas de cada mes estilo la sexta?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089169
> 
> ...



No, compre 1,5 btc en 2012 pero vendí todo para comprarme un golf gti derroido que necesitaba en 2016. Poco después de vender empezó a subir nivel dios


----------



## Silluzollope (13 Jun 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> alguien puede hacer una grafica estilo la sexta de la cajas de cada mes estilo la sexta?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089169
> 
> ...



Mis diesels al apesebrado que obligo al becario a hacer esa gráfica.


----------



## lucky starr (13 Jun 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> alguien puede hacer una grafica estilo la sexta de la cajas de cada mes estilo la sexta?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089169
> 
> ...



¿esta gráfica es de verdad?

¿No le ha denunciado nadie por manipular de la forma mas burda?

¿No hay alguna asociación de ética periodística o algo así?


----------



## cohynetes (13 Jun 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> ¿esta gráfica es de verdad?
> 
> ¿No le ha denunciado nadie por manipular de la forma mas burda?
> 
> ¿No hay alguna asociación de ética periodística o algo así?



El que paga manda


----------



## Rextor88 (14 Jun 2022)

A ver que yo me aclare... La mujer del OP ejerce o no?


----------



## OBDC (14 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> A ver que yo me aclare... La mujer del OP ejerce o no?



El que ejerce es el OP, se la mama al calvo para que le deje escribir chorradas a cambio de la promesa de que el foro lo lanzará a la fama.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (14 Jun 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Mis diesels al apesebrado que obligo al becario a hacer esa gráfica.



Fijo que lo hizo con el Adobe Acrobat Pro


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Jun 2022)

Javi, cuéntanos algo, se te hunde el hilo. Como va la convivencia conyugal? Supongo que con los quereseres de ser empresaria tu mujer ya no puede atenderte tan bien


----------



## cohynetes (14 Jun 2022)

Sabemos donde irán de vacaciones este año?


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Jun 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Sabemos donde irán de vacaciones este año?



Si a la niña le tiene que pagar el campamento la peruchi con esa caja igual hay que conformarse con Torremolinos


----------



## cohynetes (14 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Si a la niña le tiene que pagar el campamento la peruchi con esa caja igual hay que conformarse con Torremolinos



A Javito ya le chirrían los dientes cuando se ha enterado que la trabajadora se va a los fiordos y el aún está buscando algo barato en el chollometro...


----------



## javiwell (15 Jun 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> A Javito ya le chirrían los dientes cuando se ha enterado que la trabajadora se va a los fiordos y el aún está buscando algo barato en el chollometro...



Estamos mirando un París más eurodisney para la niña


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Estamos mirando un París más eurodisney para la niña



Y la mujer un Punta Cana con pulserita


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y la mujer un Punta Cana con pulserita



Eso será la empleada, que es la que más cobra ahí


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Estamos mirando un París más eurodisney para la niña



Javi, tienes un Excel de ingresos/gastos familiares? Qué porcentaje de los ingresos conseguís ahorrar cada mes?


----------



## javiwell (15 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Javi, tienes un Excel de ingresos/gastos familiares? Qué porcentaje de los ingresos conseguís ahorrar cada mes?



De ingresos familiares, podemos ahorrar 600 al mes con absolutamente todo pagado incluyendo campamentos de verano y todas esas cosas.

Podríamos llegar a ahorrar 900 al mes si bajáramos el nivel de vida.

Cuando la frutería esté pagada eso subiría claramente


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Javi, tienes un Excel de ingresos/gastos familiares? Qué porcentaje de los ingresos conseguís ahorrar cada mes?



Marchando una de manzanas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> De ingresos familiares, podemos ahorrar 600 al mes con absolutamente todo pagado incluyendo campamentos de verano y todas esas cosas.
> 
> Podríamos llegar a ahorrar 900 al mes si bajáramos el nivel de vida.
> 
> Cuando la frutería esté pagada eso subiría claramente



Hipoteca fija o variable?


----------



## javiwell (15 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Hipoteca fija o variable?



Variable, capital pendiente 90 mil cuota actual 330 vencimiento dentro de 25 años.

Posibilidad de amortizaciones anticipadas sin comisión.

En la medida en que el interés de la hipoteca empezará a superar la rentabilidad de la bolsa, mi ahorros se reconduciria a la amortización anticipada.

La cuota actual es de risa, se me puede poner en 500 y mi vida no cambiaría absolutamente en nada, solo ahorraría a menos velocidad. Cuando la frutería esté pagada la hipoteca la pago con la punta del rabo.


----------



## javiwell (15 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Hipoteca fija o variable?



Ah y hay que tener en cuenta que durante los primeros 5 años que llevo amortizando hipoteca, el euribor ha estado en negativo o casi 0 .

Los 5 primeros años en el sistema de amortización francés son los más caros en intereses y si hubiera elegido fijo en su momento habría estado pagando un 2 por cien todo ese tiempo en lugar del euribor más 1,2 puntos.

Con eso ya tengo medio gorrino cazao


----------



## OBDC (16 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Variable, capital pendiente 90 mil cuota actual 330 vencimiento dentro de 25 años.
> 
> Posibilidad de amortizaciones anticipadas sin comisión.
> 
> ...



Puntita dirás....









COSAS QUE NO SE DEBERÍAS DECIRLE A UN HOMBRE CON EL PENE PEQUEÑO.


Visita la entrada para saber más.




martinarium.wordpress.com





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (16 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ah y hay que tener en cuenta que durante los primeros 5 años que llevo amortizando hipoteca, el euribor ha estado en negativo o casi 0 .
> 
> Los 5 primeros años en el sistema de amortización francés son los más caros en intereses y si hubiera elegido fijo en su momento habría estado pagando un 2 por cien todo ese tiempo en lugar del euribor más 1,2 puntos.
> 
> Con eso ya tengo medio gorrino cazao



Me dijeron que van a hacer una con 5 y te invitaron y te van a poner de nombre "El hombre que hace elástico el caRculo".







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Scire (16 Jun 2022)

Mayo 400 euros... Y yo que dije hace cientos de páginas que el negocio podía aguantar.


----------



## OBDC (16 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Mayo 400 euros... Y yo que dije hace cientos de páginas que el negocio podía aguantar.



Se compraron un zombie por 30k. Y muy contentos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## kornconath (16 Jun 2022)

¿Es aquí donde hay un tutorial para comprar empleo de SMI por 30.000€?

Gracias


----------



## OBDC (16 Jun 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> ¿Es aquí donde hay un tutorial para comprar empleo de SMI por 30.000€?
> 
> Gracias



Error, son 45k aproximadamente por las subrogaciones realizadas (empleada) y los derechos perdidos (despido y paro).
20k era muy barato, y en una ráfaga de miradas se definió el precio real.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## kornconath (16 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Error, son 45k aproximadamente por las subrogaciones realizadas (empleada) y los derechos perdidos (despido y paro).
> 20k era muy barato, y en una ráfaga de miradas se definió el precio real.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Gracias, voy avisando a mi padre de que pague.


----------



## Scire (16 Jun 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> ¿Es aquí donde hay un tutorial para comprar empleo de SMI por 30.000€?
> 
> Gracias



¿SMI? No, para comprar el ingreso mínimo vital.


----------



## javiwell (16 Jun 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> ¿Es aquí donde hay un tutorial para comprar empleo de SMI por 30.000€?
> 
> Gracias



Así es pero para el tutorial hay que matricularse.

Envíame un privado con tu correo electrónico y ta mando un link donde ya puedes indicar tu cuenta bancaria para el prepago a una cuenta en Andorra.


----------



## kornconath (16 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Así es pero para el tutorial hay que matricularse.
> 
> Envíame un privado con tu correo electrónico y ta mando un link donde ya puedes indicar tu cuenta bancaria para el prepago a una cuenta en Andorra.



Sin mirarnos a los ojos?


----------



## javiwell (16 Jun 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Sin mirarnos a los ojos?



Venga ya... Ya nos hemos mirado a los ojos soy el de la foto joder el que está detrás de la fruta


----------



## kornconath (16 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Venga ya... Ya nos hemos mirado a los ojos soy el de la foto joder el que está detrás de la fruta



No te ingreso dinero, no por miedo a que me times, sino porque estoy seguro que se lo das a la peruchi, al mayorista, al que te arrienda o a la empleada. Si me apueras al que pase por la puerta.

A ti el dinero te dura poco.


----------



## leoper (16 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Marchando una de manzanas.



O de polvoroenes...total....



javiwell dijo:


> Ah y hay que tener en cuenta que durante los primeros 5 años que llevo amortizando hipoteca, el euribor ha estado en negativo o casi 0 .



y que se gana con eso ?
esos son justo los momentos en que no hay que amortizar



javiwell dijo:


> Los primeros años en el sistema de amortización francés son los más caros en intereses



menos mal que nos lo has dicho.....



javiwell dijo:


> Así es pero para el tutorial hay que matricularse.
> 
> Envíame un privado con tu correo electrónico y ta mando un link donde ya puedes indicar tu cuenta bancaria para el prepago a una cuenta en Andorra.



mejor ve pasando paypal ....


----------



## javiwell (16 Jun 2022)

leoper dijo:


> y que se gana con eso ?
> esos son justo los momentos en que no hay que amortizar



Cuanto más amortices al principio menos intereses pagarás y más barata te saldrá tu puta casa.

Si has tenido intereses negativos e hipoteca variable en los primeros 5 años, has pagado mucho menos intereses que de haber elegido interés fijo.

En mi caso me habré ahorrado en torno a 3000 euros en intereses en esos 5 primero años. Cuando el euribor supere el 0,8 me empezará a salir más cara la opción variable que fija pero ya sobre un capital y un plazo menores.

En definitiva, si ahora tengo mala suerte con los tipos al principio he tenido muy buena suerte. Y hasta que termine la hipoteca no sabre cuál ha sido la mejor opción.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Jun 2022)

Me suena este deja vu con el tema huevos, y con el tema.. y con el tema...

De la cartera de clientes a domicilio sin embargo se habla poco, de los inventarios cambiantes se habla nada, de la aparición de expositores menos todavía, de la nacionalidades dobles mutis por el forro.

Mañana seguro que nos "deleita" con una clase magistral de golf y economía Barrio Sésamo.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Hay foto de la mujer del OP?


----------



## leoper (16 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Cuanto más amortices al principio menos intereses pagarás y más barata te saldrá tu puta casa.
> 
> Si has tenido intereses negativos e hipoteca variable en los primeros 5 años, has pagado mucho menos intereses que de haber elegido interés fijo.
> 
> ...



te voy a contar un "secreto".........no pagas intereses por el tiempo de la hipoteca, los pagas por el capital pendiente

adelantando al princpio, lo que pasa es que obviamente, estas dejando de pagar intereses por ese dinero 20 años, con lo que es normal que te ahorres mas si lo haces al principio

sin contar el tema de que no son lo mismo 3000 euros de 2002 que del 2022, 

si el interes está a cero, porque tu diferencial era inferior al euribor, adelantar dinero, es regalarselo al banco, ya que en ese momento, lo tienes gratis
en ese caso, por lo unico que te podría interesar es para la renta, en caso de desgravacion fiscal si tienes derecho

yo firmé en 2003 una, en 2007 otra, y en 2019 otra, las 3 con variable
la primera, ya está pagada y me salió mucho mejor en variable que lo que hibiera pagado en fijo
la segunda, la he tenido mucho tiempo sin pagar intereses, por lo que puedo decir que tambien
y esta ultima, he estado 3 años pagando bastante menos que lo que me ofrecian a fijo, y ahora que sube, la pagaré y así no me preocupo

la unica que me preocupa es la mobiliaria del negocio, que me "obligaron" a hacerla variable, ya que los fijos que me ofrecian eran muy altos, y ahora que se me ha arreglado el tema, ya puedo darme prisa para cambiarla y buscar un fijo razonable ....


----------



## javiwell (16 Jun 2022)

leoper dijo:


> te voy a contar un "secreto".........no pagas intereses por el tiempo de la hipoteca, los pagas por el capital pendiente
> 
> adelantando al princpio, lo que pasa es que obviamente, estas dejando de pagar intereses por ese dinero 20 años, con lo que es normal que te ahorres mas si lo haces al principio
> 
> ...



En realidad el capital es tan importante como el tiempo en la ecuacion.


----------



## OBDC (17 Jun 2022)

leoper dijo:


> te voy a contar un "secreto".........no pagas intereses por el tiempo de la hipoteca, los pagas por el capital pendiente
> 
> adelantando al princpio, lo que pasa es que obviamente, estas dejando de pagar intereses por ese dinero 20 años, con lo que es normal que te ahorres mas si lo haces al principio
> 
> ...



Los razonamientos de Javito son de jardín de infantes, y luego rebuzna chorradas contables que son de administrativo pero de economía sabe lo mismo que mandril de ajedrez.
Explicárselo asi: si no hay amortización (disminución de capital) siempre pagaría el mismo montante de intereses. Capaz así el gañán entiende que si sigue rebuznando le van a terminar dando algarrobo, cosa que no venden en la frutería (de momento).

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (17 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Cuanto más amortices al principio menos intereses pagarás y más barata te saldrá tu puta casa.
> 
> Si has tenido intereses negativos e hipoteca variable en los primeros 5 años, has pagado mucho menos intereses que de haber elegido interés fijo.
> 
> ...



Se me ocurre una idea: y si tu padre os hace otro préstamo y amortizas aún más? 30k dan para mucho eh


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Se me ocurre una idea: y si tu padre os hace otro préstamo y amortizas aún más? 30k dan para mucho eh



Ni puta idea tenéis, si el padre le deja 30.000€ más este le compra otra de las tiendas al mayorista.


----------



## javiwell (17 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ni puta idea tenéis, si el padre le deja 30.000€ más este le compra otra de las tiendas al mayorista.



Qué dices hombre, me planteo una lancha Paco en pantalán en el náutico.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (17 Jun 2022)

Pero si apenas gana 1000 euros. Y encima con un monto de responsabilidades.


----------



## javiwell (17 Jun 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Pero si apenas gana 1000 euros. Y encima con un monto de responsabilidades.



Pero pasará a ganar 2200 con muchísimas menos responsabilidades de las que normalmente supone un salario por cuenta ajena con ese importe neto.

Hay economistas que por ese dinero elaboran cuentas anuales o la auditan y abogados que preparan juicios y arquitectos que diseñan casas. Mi mujer solo tiene que vender fruta y sumar las facturas, no es para tanto.


----------



## OBDC (17 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ni puta idea tenéis, si el padre le deja 30.000€ más este le compra otra de las tiendas al mayorista.



, error. Le compra 3 y se apalanca

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (17 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pero pasará a ganar 2200 con muchísimas menos responsabilidades de las que normalmente supone un salario por cuenta ajena con ese importe neto.
> 
> Hay economistas que por ese dinero elaboran cuentas anuales o la auditan y abogados que preparan juicios y arquitectos que diseñan casas. Mi mujer solo tiene que vender fruta y sumar las facturas, no es para tanto.



Mal de muchos consuelo de ........[dilo]

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (18 Jun 2022)

Vendemos hielo y hierbabuena para hacer mojitos?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Vendemos hielo y hierbabuena para hacer mojitos?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Vende hielo liofilizado.


----------



## leoper (18 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Vendemos hielo y hierbabuena para hacer mojitos?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



con el precio de las sandías, sobra

van a hacer el Agosto ( nunca mejor dicho )


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (18 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pero pasará a ganar 2200 con muchísimas menos responsabilidades de las que normalmente supone un salario por cuenta ajena con ese importe neto.
> 
> Hay economistas que por ese dinero elaboran cuentas anuales o la auditan y abogados que preparan juicios y arquitectos que diseñan casas. Mi mujer solo tiene que vender fruta y sumar las facturas, no es para tanto.



Hombre, está claro que tu mujer Einstein no es, estamos de acuerdo. Pero de aquí a 3 años pueden pasar muchas cosas. A ver cómo estamos los autónomos para entonces. No sé, yo no tendría tan claro que llegues a ingresar esa cifra.


----------



## javiwell (18 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Hombre, está claro que tu mujer Einstein no es, estamos de acuerdo. Pero de aquí a 3 años pueden pasar muchas cosas. A ver cómo estamos los autónomos para entonces. No sé, yo no tendría tan claro que llegues a ingresar esa cifra.



Si caen los ingresos siempre está en la recámara prescindir de empleada y trabajar y ganar más.

Pero no es que sea una decisión fácil como para andar poniendo o quitando empleada en función de los resultados de un par de meses.

En definitiva, nuestras lentejas no están en duda, solo el nivel de calidad de vida.


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si caen los ingresos siempre está en la recámara prescindir de empleada y trabajar y ganar más.
> 
> Pero no es que sea una decisión fácil como para andar poniendo o quitando empleada en función de los resultados de un par de meses.
> 
> En definitiva, nuestras lentejas no están en duda, solo el nivel de calidad de vida.




Javito y sus cálculos mágicos.

Si tus ingresos caen 500€ míseros (y despedís a la empleada) tu mujer estará trabajando +10h, 6 días a la semana por menos del SMI

Está claro que será un avance a lo que tiene ahora, 40h semanales por la RBu pero tampoco será para tirar cohetes.


----------



## javiwell (18 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Javito y sus cálculos mágicos.
> 
> Si tus ingresos caen 500€ míseros (y despedís a la empleada) tu mujer estará trabajando +10h, 6 días a la semana por menos del SMI
> 
> Está claro que será un avance a lo que tiene ahora, 40h semanales por la RBu pero tampoco será para tirar cohetes.



No te sigo,

quieres decir si los ingresos caen 500 al mes?

Menos del smi por qué?

Le restas 500 al resultado de ahora así sin más o como haces?

Tienes que multiplicar las ventas por 0,31 y restar los gastos sin considerar a la empleada en esos gastos. No sé cómo llegas a la conclusión de que ganaría menos que un smi. 

Quieres decir que sus ingresos sean 500 euros menos al día? Entonces cerramos y punto.


----------



## leoper (19 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No te sigo,
> 
> quieres decir si los ingresos caen 500 al mes?
> 
> ...



por cuanto te sale en este momento despedir a la empleada ?

en cuanto a lo de cerrar, si claro, .........
antes o despues de pagar el dinero que debeis al putoamo de la historia ( el mayorista ) ?, a tu padre, a la empleada por despido, habrá que ver si tienes alguna penalizacion en el contrato de alquiler......

y ademas, tu muhé sin derecho a nada......

lo dicho, la historia que emocionó a Spielberg......

que facil es hacer las cuentas de la lechera


----------



## OBDC (19 Jun 2022)

leoper dijo:


> por cuanto te sale en este momento despedir a la empleada ?
> 
> en cuanto a lo de cerrar, si claro, .........
> antes o despues de pagar el dinero que debeis al putoamo de la historia ( el mayorista ) ?, a tu padre, a la empleada por despido, habrá que ver si tienes alguna penalizacion en el contrato de alquiler......
> ...



Hacer las cuentas es fácil, entenderlas es lo difícil.
Es la diferencia entre administrativo y economista.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (20 Jun 2022)

Lleva unos 8 meses, al 30% de beneficio el mayorista se debe haber embolsado ya unos 25k, más los 30k de traspaso, más el ahorro de dis despidos otros 10k, lleva un beneficio de 65k, contra los 500 pavos de beneficio que le quedaba antes pagando los dos sueldos ....o sea, 65k contra 4k.
Ese si es un buen economista, aunque no haya ido a la uni como Javito.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> *No te sigo*,
> 
> quieres decir si los ingresos caen 500 al mes?
> 
> ...



Por fin te has dado cuenta del problema, por algo se empieza.


----------



## OBDC (20 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Por fin te has dado cuenta del problema, por algo se empieza.



No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.
La base de cualquier mejora es reconocer que algo no funciona.
Eso no ocurrirá, pero el despido de la empleada ya se ha hablado en la mesa de la comida del domingo por lo que se intuye.
Eso sí, ya dejarían de estar "muy contentos" porque no podrá ir a buscar a la niña al colegio,objetivo del pago de los 30k

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## leoper (20 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.
> La base de cualquier mejora es reconocer que algo no funciona.
> Eso no ocurrirá, pero el despido de la empleada ya se ha hablado en la mesa de la comida del domingo por lo que se intuye.
> Eso sí, ya dejarían de estar "muy contentos" porque no podrá ir a buscar a la niña al colegio,objetivo del pago de los 30k



el problema es que aun con eso, no reconocera que la gestión es pesima

para que fuera buena, lo suyo sería currar (la muhé) a muerte, pagar las deudas, ganar pasta y a las malas, traspasarsela a la empleada mirandole a los ojos.....como si fuera esquema ponzi igual que se la metieron a ellos

cualquier otra cosa, es perder el tiempo ( y el dinero )


----------



## javiwell (20 Jun 2022)

leoper dijo:


> por cuanto te sale en este momento despedir a la empleada ?
> 
> en cuanto a lo de cerrar, si claro, .........
> antes o despues de pagar el dinero que debeis al putoamo de la historia ( el mayorista ) ?, a tu padre, a la empleada por despido, habrá que ver si tienes alguna penalizacion en el contrato de alquiler......
> ...



Despedir a la empleada a día de hoy saldría por 1.100 euros.

El contrato de alquiler vence en septiembre de 2027. La parte arrendataria (nosotros), transcurrido el primer año (dentro de 3 meses), puede rescindir el contrato en cualquier momento sin penalización alguna, simplemente con 60 días de pre-aviso al arrendador. 

Vamos que cerrar ya ahora y pagar el traspaso sería una estupidez, cerrar una vez pagado el traspaso (a partir de octubre del 24) supondría pagar la indemnización por despido que corresponda a la empleada (3 mil) y trabajar dos meses (el plazo de preaviso) mi mujer sola en la tienda. Eso en el caso de que no venda la frutería a alguien con su cámara refrigeradora etc claro. 

No tenemos ninguna razón para cerrar de momento, pero cerrar sería una cosa bastante barata.


----------



## javiwell (20 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Por fin te has dado cuenta del problema, por algo se empieza.



Si lo ingresos bajan 500 al mes no hay ningún problema en la viabilidad del negocio

Si los ingrsos bajan 500 al día estamos hablando de no vender casi nada, no sé por que iba a pasar eso


----------



## kornconath (20 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si lo ingresos bajan 500 al mes no hay ningún problema en la viabilidad del negocio
> 
> Si los ingrsos bajan 500 al día estamos hablando de no vender casi nada, no sé por que iba a pasar eso



Suena a el que hace dieta pero si no adelgaza porque se ceba a comer no pasa nada "porque está de dieta"

Tu haces negocio que no gana dinero


----------



## leoper (20 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Despedir a la empleada a día de hoy *saldría por 1.100 euros.*
> 
> El contrato de alquiler vence en septiembre de 2027. La parte arrendataria (nosotros), transcurrido el primer año (dentro de 3 meses), puede rescindir el contrato en cualquier momento sin penalización alguna, simplemente con 60 días de pre-aviso al arrendador.
> 
> ...




y estas seguro de eso ?, muy barato despides tu......que antiguedad tiene ?

pd :si la salvacion es vender la camara refrigeradora........chungo


----------



## leoper (20 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si lo ingresos bajan 500 al mes no hay ningún problema en la viabilidad del negocio
> 
> *Si los ingrsos bajan 500 al día estamos hablando de no vender casi nada, no sé por que iba a pasar eso*



porque es la tendencia que llevas

ya veras este verano, ya


----------



## javiwell (20 Jun 2022)

leoper dijo:


> y estas seguro de eso ?, muy barato despides tu......que antiguedad tiene ?
> 
> pd :si la salvacion es vender la camara refrigeradora........chungo



Un año y 3 meses de antigüedad, cogimos el traspaso con empleada pero casi sin pasivo laboral.


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Un año y 3 meses de antigüedad, cogimos el traspaso con empleada pero casi sin pasivo laboral.



Coño, esta es nueva!

Ahora resulta que la dependienta sólo llevaba 6 meses cuando Javito cruzó miradas con el mayorista!


----------



## javiwell (20 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Coño, esta es nueva!
> 
> Ahora resulta que la dependienta sólo llevaba 6 meses cuando Javito cruzó miradas con el mayorista!



Así es, la jornada laboral está regulada y necesitaban dos empleadas por tienda. 

Tenían algo de rotación y además cambiaban de vez en cuando a las empleadas de una tienda a la otra. 

Nuestra empleada acababa de entrar y mi mujer le enseñó el oficio, yo creo que eso lo dije en las primeras decenas de páginas.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (20 Jun 2022)

@javiwell cabrón no llegaste a enviarme nunca los almanaques zaragozanos para mi familia y amigos que habías prometido.


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Así es, la jornada laboral está regulada y necesitaban dos empleadas por tienda.
> 
> Tenían algo de rotación y además cambiaban de vez en cuando a las empleadas de una tienda a la otra.
> 
> Nuestra empleada acababa de entrar y mi mujer le enseñó el oficio, yo creo que eso lo dije en las primeras decenas de páginas.





javiwell dijo:


> Debemos contar con un empleado con una nómina de 1.200 brutos, actualmente trabaja en la propia frutería y muy buen rollo, sin queja.
> 
> 
> Mi mujer no tendría que hacer nada más que renunciar a su pequeña nómina con *poca antigüedad *para hacerse autónoma y pedir un crédito al banco para el traspaso, todo lo demás es lo mismo que hace todos los días, desde que se abre la puerta de la frutería hasta que se cierra, ella sabe hacerlo todo, conoce a sus proveedores, a sus clientes, los precios los precios habituales, cómo cobrar, cómo organizar la fruta verdura y hortaliza sin que se pudran y dándoles salida etc. Es decir al día siguiente de que fuera suyo, todo seguiría siendo exactamente igual al ojos del cliente y con el mismo cartel
> ...



Ay, Señor!

¿Pero cuánto llevaba a entonces tu mujer?


----------



## peterr (21 Jun 2022)

Como va el negocio, ¿te esta afectando la inflación?
Se nota que la gente tiene menos pasta.


----------



## OBDC (21 Jun 2022)

leoper dijo:


> porque es la tendencia que llevas
> 
> ya veras este verano, ya



Julio viene con palazo en la cuenta bancaria y agosto pasa a zombie la frutería. Eso sí, muy contentos porque se turnan las vacaciones con la empleada (vamos, que paga un salario para que la muhe se coma una paella en El Perello).
Nunca escuche tanta tontería junta en la gestión de una microeconomia.
Igualmente, empresario que es reactivo a los hechos esta condenado porque siempre llega tarde. El que sobrevive es el proactivo y busca que se genere lo que quiere.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (21 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ay, Señor!
> 
> ¿Pero cuánto llevaba a entonces tu mujer?



Poco, desde mediados de 2019


----------



## Síntesis (21 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Poco, desde mediados de 2019



Diomio


----------



## leoper (21 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tenían algo de rotación y además cambiaban de vez en cuando a las empleadas de una tienda a la otra.



y cada vez que las cambiaban de tienda les pagaban su finiquito y les cambiaban contrato ?
que inutilidad



javiwell dijo:


> *Nuestra empleada acababa de entrar y mi mujer le enseñó el oficio*, yo creo que eso lo dije en las primeras decenas de páginas.



miedito me da......

No hay nada como una empleada sin apenas experiencia haciendo de mentora de una novata tras mirar a los ojos al mayorista y con unas cajas de 1000 euros las noches que tiene sueños humedos....

la realidad ( lo que te llega por aliexpress ) es una fruteria en la que las cajas caen ( mientras la inflacion sube ), con dos empleadas sin apenas experiencia, con obligaciones de pagos varios ( al mayorista y al suegro ), perdiendo tu despido y haciedose autonoma con lo que eso conlleva en nuestra Ejpaña de Perro Sanxez y rezando para que un paki no te abra al lado

Un winwin de manual

El que no lo vea............


----------



## Mundocruel (21 Jun 2022)

leoper dijo:


> y cada vez que las cambiaban de tienda les pagaban su finiquito y les cambiaban contrato ?
> que inutilidad
> 
> 
> ...



El que no lo vea que no lo crea.


----------



## javiwell (21 Jun 2022)

leoper dijo:


> y cada vez que las cambiaban de tienda les pagaban su finiquito y les cambiaban contrato ?
> que inutilidad
> 
> 
> ...



No, todas estaban en nómina de una sola empresa SL que era a la vez mayorista y minorista.


----------



## OBDC (21 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, todas estaban en nómina de una sola empresa SL que era a la vez mayorista y minorista.



No es mayorista y minorista, es una empresa chamán que te mira a los ojos y te quita la pasta del bolsillo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (23 Jun 2022)

Actualización de ultima hora: documento grafico. Javito preparándose para las futuras negociaciones con el chaman.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## cohynetes (23 Jun 2022)

La pancha llevando los niños a clase


----------



## OBDC (23 Jun 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> La pancha llevando los niños a clase
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099585



 ya no la dejan negociar con miradas ni comprando los chuches en el kiosko para los niños.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (23 Jun 2022)

Ultima hora: documento grafico: la muhé renegociando el préstamo con el padre de Javito.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si lo ingresos bajan 500 al mes no hay ningún problema en la viabilidad del negocio
> 
> Si los ingrsos bajan 500 al día estamos hablando de no vender casi nada, *no sé por que iba a pasar eso*



Por guerra, desabastecimiento, miedo, paro, confinamiento duro, precios desorbitados... vas eligiendo.


----------



## javiwell (23 Jun 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Por guerra, desabastecimiento, miedo, paro, confinamiento duro, precios desorbitados... vas eligiendo.



Para que caigan los ingresos diarios un 90 por cien la gente tiene que dejar de comer.

No va a pasar, antes apagan calefacción, renuncian al coche a las vacaciones y a comprar ropa nueva.


----------



## leoper (24 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Para que caigan los ingresos diarios un 90 por cien la gente tiene que dejar de comer.
> 
> No va a pasar, antes apagan calefacción, renuncian al coche a las vacaciones y a comprar ropa nueva.



te lo apunto para citarte en unos meses
hoy ha cerrado el carnicero al que tenía alquilado un local

si, era gandul y lo que quieras, pero vamos, que la cosa está com o está, y de inercia....no se vive


----------



## OBDC (24 Jun 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Por guerra, desabastecimiento, miedo, paro, confinamiento duro, precios desorbitados... vas eligiendo.



Te olvidaste de las más importantes a la hora de provocar cierres de empresas: normativas, fiscalidad y legislación.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (24 Jun 2022)

leoper dijo:


> te lo apunto para citarte en unos meses
> hoy ha cerrado el carnicero al que tenía alquilado un local
> 
> si, era gandul y lo que quieras, pero vamos, que la cosa está com o está, y de inercia....no se vive



Pues chungo lo tendrás para reponer inquilino en un local adaptado a carnicería....
Sal corriendo de esa posición lo antes que puedas. Mira si se puede adaptar a vivienda y sino liquida antes de que te genere gastos durante años esperando algo que no llegará.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## leoper (24 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues chungo lo tendrás para reponer inquilino en un local adaptado a carnicería....
> Sal corriendo de esa posición lo antes que puedas. Mira si se puede adaptar a vivienda y sino liquida antes de que te genere gastos durante años esperando algo que no llegará.



es un local anejo al negocio, lo puedo usar para ampliar

de todos modos, creo que hay sitio para esa carniceria en el barrio

espero tener noticias en unas semanas

no tiro la toalla


----------



## OBDC (24 Jun 2022)

leoper dijo:


> es un local anejo al negocio, lo puedo usar para ampliar
> 
> de todos modos, creo que hay sitio para esa carniceria en el barrio
> 
> ...



Pues que tengas suerte, al menos puedes tener un carnicero controlado en un sitio mientras te tiras a su mujer/hijas. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (24 Jun 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> @javiwell cabrón no llegaste a enviarme nunca los almanaques zaragozanos para mi familia y amigos que habías prometido.



No te preocupes pásame tu cuenta bancaria por privado y tu dirección postal y te lo mando.


----------



## leoper (25 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues que tengas suerte, al menos puedes tener un carnicero controlado en un sitio mientras te tiras a su mujer/hijas.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



A las malas me lo acondiciono como Antro/leonera


----------



## OBDC (25 Jun 2022)

leoper dijo:


> A las malas me lo acondiciono como Antro/leonera



Como club privado es una buena idea, ahora que están prohibidas las putas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (25 Jun 2022)

A la vuelta de la esquina se ve venir...






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## leoper (26 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> A la vuelta de la esquina se ve venir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagino que por vuelta de la esquina quieres decir ya en los numeros de Junio ....


----------



## javiwell (26 Jun 2022)

leoper dijo:


> Imagino que por vuelta de la esquina quieres decir ya en los numeros de Junio ....



Ayer me dijo mi mujer el saldo, 14.200 euros


----------



## OBDC (26 Jun 2022)

leoper dijo:


> Imagino que por vuelta de la esquina quieres decir ya en los numeros de Junio ....



Mis análisis no son reactivos, siempre son predictivos de escenarios futuros. Considero todas las variables y gestiono como si se desarrollara el peor escenario; lo opuesto a Javito que es totalmente reactivo. El gestiona siempre con un mes o año de retraso con los datos obtenidos. Hará en julio lo que le haya pasado en junio, lo que no valdrá para nada. Hará en el 2023 lo que tenía que hacer en el 2022. Así nunca evitará meterse en baches ni aprovechara subidas.
Mayo y junio serán fotocopias. El drama comienza en julio y el barranco es agosto. Septiembre similar a julio, y por eso, para consolidar la venta y dejar "aire" entre la venta del traspaso y el fracaso de Javito, el mayorista vendió en octubre para evitar encontrarse con una querella y perder la venta. "Consolidó" la venta dejándole los mejores meses de facturación (octubre, noviembre y diciembre) para sus comienzos, de tal forma que ante un juzgado pudiera achacar a la mala gestión el nefasto resultado y no haber vendido un fraude [que sí lo hizo, aunque más bien el no lo vendió; lo compraron que es bastante distinto].
Para salvar el salario de la muhé, en estos meses la única solución es prescindir de la empleada. Si cobra la empleada, la muhé pasará la mano por la pared, y si la tira terminará el trimestre igualmente en números rojos si considera su trabajo, aunque podemos hacer la trampa de no considerarlo.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## lucky starr (26 Jun 2022)

Teneis que conseguir mas ventas, hay fruterisa que estan siempre a reventar y va gente de otras zonas de la ciudad.

Con los ingresos actuales, el negocio no es negocio, es un pozo sin fondo.

Con 1.000€ al dia si salen los numeros.


----------



## OBDC (26 Jun 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Teneis que conseguir mas ventas, hay fruterisa que estan siempre a reventar y va gente de otras zonas de la ciudad.
> 
> Con los ingresos actuales, el negocio no es negocio, es un pozo sin fondo.
> 
> Con 1.000€ al dia si salen los numeros.



Pensar no es lo que se le da bien, solo hacer sumas y restas y siempre a toro pasado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## cohynetes (26 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ayer me dijo mi mujer el saldo, 14.200 euros



14200 y debes15 en septiembre? Sabes restar?


----------



## leoper (26 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ayer me dijo mi mujer el saldo, 14.200 euros



y os queda por pagar nomina, ss, cuota de autonomo.....

pues menuda carrera....


----------



## javiwell (27 Jun 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> 14200 y debes15 en septiembre? Sabes restar?



Debe 10 en octubre


----------



## javiwell (30 Jun 2022)

Aún no sé cómo ha ido junio

Tenemos sandía de 3 calidades distintas

La de oferta a 1,79 kg

La extra a 2,24 kg

La de media calidad no lo sé

Efectivamente hay sandías en el supermercado por menos de 1 euro el kg, saben a aguachirri mezclado con esencia de pepino. La gente las compra y cuando la comen recuerdan por qué iban a comprar a la frutería y preguntaban al frutero por una sandía dulce sin importar mucho el precio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (30 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aún no sé cómo ha ido junio
> 
> Tenemos sandía de 3 calidades distintas
> 
> ...



Sí, todo el mundo hace eso, de ahí las cajas diarias que manejáis


----------



## OBDC (30 Jun 2022)

Puedo hacer un off topic? Lo de la sandía me hizo acordar esto:

- Nena, cerra las piernas que se te ve todo el coño.
- No mamá, si las cierro se me van las moscas a la sandía.



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## cohynetes (30 Jun 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Sí, todo el mundo hace eso, de ahí las cajas diarias que manejáis



Ufffff


----------



## cohynetes (30 Jun 2022)

La sandía extra a 2,20 lleva dando vueltas por la frutería una semana...

17,60 una sandía para los nenes este finde


----------



## javiwell (30 Jun 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> La sandía extra a 2,20 lleva dando vueltas por la frutería una semana...
> 
> 17,60 una sandía para los nenes este finde



Que va, siempre la coge alguna vieja diciendo que estaba en la estantería de la de oferta. 

Y se le dice, no, fíjese en la pegatina esta es la extra

- ui que despistada, no te preocupes maja me la llevo igual.

Y sale con sus cardados y la sandía extra cagándose en dios


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que va, siempre la coge alguna vieja diciendo que estaba en la estantería de la de oferta.
> 
> Y se le dice, no, fíjese en la pegatina esta es la extra
> 
> ...



Viejas pensionistas premium, en su mente todo es posible.


----------



## kornconath (30 Jun 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que va, siempre la coge alguna vieja diciendo que estaba en la estantería de la de oferta.
> 
> Y se le dice, no, fíjese en la pegatina esta es la extra
> 
> ...



No sabes ni cual es tu puta caja diaria, como para venir a contar historias de viejas que timan con la sandia.

A pastar


----------



## javiwell (1 Jul 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> No sabes ni cual es tu puta caja diaria, como para venir a contar historias de viejas que timan con la sandia.
> 
> A pastar



Tienes publicadas todas las cajas desde que empezamos hasta cierre de mayo en mi primer post de este jilo.

Para que coño quieres que me sepa la caja diaria de junio de memoria, cuando haga la cuenta de junio la pondré según me vaya saliendo de los cojones.


----------



## kornconath (1 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Para que coño quieres que me sepa la caja diaria de junio de memoria, cuando haga la cuenta de junio la pondré según me vaya saliendo de los cojones.



Para que no cuentes historias de viejas que te roban precio de sandia cuando no pisa la fruteria ni la mujer a la que pagaste el sueldo minimo financiado con el dinero de tu padre.

Cuenta historias de como te robó el mayorista mirandote a los ojos o de por qué la guerra francoprusiana te impide vender polvorones en agosto para cuadrar la caja.

El resto es paja


----------



## OBDC (1 Jul 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Para que no cuentes historias de viejas que te roban precio de sandia cuando no pisa la fruteria ni la mujer a la que pagaste el sueldo minimo financiado con el dinero de tu padre.
> 
> Cuenta historias de como te robó el mayorista mirandote a los ojos o de por qué la guerra francoprusiana te impide vender polvorones en agosto para cuadrar la caja.
> 
> El resto es paja



Se podía decir más alto pero no más claro

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (1 Jul 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Para que no cuentes historias de viejas que te roban precio de sandia cuando no pisa la fruteria ni la mujer a la que pagaste el sueldo minimo financiado con el dinero de tu padre.
> 
> Cuenta historias de como te robó el mayorista mirandote a los ojos o de por qué la guerra francoprusiana te impide vender polvorones en agosto para cuadrar la caja.
> 
> El resto es paja



Pues to voy a contar cómo fue la mirada de ojos:

Un buen día, los mayoristas convocan a todas sus empleadas de fruterías a una reunión abierta para todas y plantean que la que quiera adquirir traspaso le pondrán las facilidades. Explican allí en público sus motivos, a saber, 

-Mucha carga de trabajo para ellos
-Sentimiento de excesiva responsabilidad al tener una plantilla de 12
-Adquisición de nuevo puesto en el mercado mayorista que cada vez les tiene más ocupados y les impide dedicar el tiempo necesario a sus fruterías

Pasan los meses y una empleada se anima a comprar una tienda, mientras tanto mi mujer y yo vamos comentando el tema pero sin que ella se lance. 

Según vamos pensando sobre el tema le convenzo de que pida información sobre su tienda sin compromiso de comprarla e iniciamos conversaciones con los mayoristas, ahí es cuando abro el hilo.

Paralelamente voy comentando con mi padre, según me va haciendo las oportunas preguntas sobre cómo funcionaría etc se va convenciendo de que es una cosa adecuada, pertinente, y en la que encaja mi mujer a la perfección garantizándose un trabajo (más allá de cuánto se gana, que es viable y que es mejor opción que su SMI sin antigüedad y a la expectativa de vete a saber si conserva el trabajo).

Mi padre y yo, por un lado, el mayorista, mi mujer y yo por otro lado, y mi mujer, el arrendador del local y el mayorista por otro lado le vamos dando forma a cómo sería el asunto y os voy informando puntualmente.

Entonces empiezan los correos electrónicos de borradores de contrato, enmiendas y jijijeos

Finalmente fijamos una fecha de firma para que estemos, el mayorista, el arrendador del local, mi mujer, mi padre y yo en una cafetería al lado del local, nos presentamos allí todos, firmamos y al día siguiente la frutería es nuestra.

Vamos que no hubo cacería en Kenya ni yate amarrado en Mónaco para cerrar el asunto pero me aseguré de mirar bien a los ojos a todos mientras me tomaba mi café en silencio.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (1 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues to voy a contar cómo fue la mirada de ojos:
> 
> Un buen día, los mayoristas convocan a todas sus empleadas de fruterías a una reunión abierta para todas y plantean que la que quiera adquirir traspaso le pondrán las facilidades. Explican allí en público sus motivos, a saber,
> 
> ...




Recuerdo, al principio del hilo, mencionaste que vuestra operación estaba prevista para cerrarse en enero, tras el cierre de una paralela entre el mayorista y otra empleada. Al final, si no recuerdo mal, esta otra empleada retrasó su adquisición de la tienda y por eso cerrasteis vosotros en octubre. Me pregunto qué pasó con esta otra compañera, si al final compró en enero.


----------



## OBDC (1 Jul 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (1 Jul 2022)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Recuerdo, al principio del hilo, mencionaste que vuestra operación estaba prevista para cerrarse en enero, tras el cierre de una paralela entre el mayorista y otra empleada. Al final, si no recuerdo mal, esta otra empleada retrasó su adquisición de la tienda y por eso cerrasteis vosotros en octubre. Me pregunto qué pasó con esta otra compañera, si al final compró en enero.



Si esa era la que iba en principio de primera, se retrasó su operación hasta enero por negociaciones con el arrendador del local, desconozco los detalles, imagino que tendría que arreglar alguna cosa o vete a saber


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si esa era la que iba en principio de primera, se retrasó su operación hasta enero por negociaciones con el arrendador del local, desconozco los detalles, imagino que tendría que arreglar alguna cosa o vete a saber



Igual tuvo algo que ver la prerrogativa del arrendador a meterle una subida del carajo, un 20%?. 

En tu caso tus ojazos os salvaron de ello.

Por cierto Javito se te está agriando el carácter, este finde toca club de golf y jijeos que si no te va a salir otra úlcera.


----------



## javiwell (1 Jul 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Igual tuvo algo que ver la prerrogativa del arrendador a meterle una subida del carajo, un 20%?.
> 
> En tu caso tus ojazos os salvaron de ello.
> 
> Por cierto Javito se te está agriando el carácter, este finde toca club de golf y jijeos que si no te va a salir otra úlcera.



De hecho estoy en la hamaca de la piscina esperando a que mi hija termine su campamento a las 18h, entre chapuzón, martini y algún post


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (1 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> De hecho estoy en la hamaca de la piscina esperando a que mi hija termine su campamento a las 18h, entre chapuzón, martini y algún post



Javi, qué horario tienes? vives bien, cabronazo


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (1 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si esa era la que iba en principio de primera, se retrasó su operación hasta enero por negociaciones con el arrendador del local, desconozco los detalles, imagino que tendría que arreglar alguna cosa o vete a saber



Entiendo entonces que esta otra dependienta cerró en enero la operación y se hizo con el traspaso de otra de las fruterías? Igual los detalles sí que te -nos- son interesantes: tanto de la transacción como de la deriva 2022 de la otra frutería.


----------



## javiwell (1 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Javi, qué horario tienes? vives bien, cabronazo



De lunes a jueves 8 horas al día con jornada partida y flexibilidad para entrar y salir

Todos los viernes del año salgo a las 15h

Julio y agosto salgo a las 15h todos los días

Teletrabajo desde casa o desde donde me de la puta gana, de vez en cuando madrugón y viajecito.

No siempre ha sido así, esto es a partir de este año que me echaron y me recontrataron los compradores de la empresa en la que trabajaba. El vendedor hablo maravillas de mí y me querían dentro y bien mimado. Me lo he ganado y me lo tengo que seguir ganando para que no se arrepientan... Otros prefieren trabajar en una torre altísima en la capital auditando cuentas con el aire acondicionado a tope jaja


----------



## javiwell (1 Jul 2022)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Entiendo entonces que esta otra dependienta cerró en enero la operación y se hizo con el traspaso de otra de las fruterías? Igual los detalles sí que te -nos- son interesantes: tanto de la transacción como de la deriva 2022 de la otra frutería.



Así es pero no hemos querido saber detalles porque el mayorista está gestionando la venta de varias fruterías y no queremos tocarle los huevos cotilleando y entrometiendonos en sus otras negociaciones con otra gente.

Además no confiamos en la persona que compró la otra frutería, típica persona tóxica y envidiosa con la que es mejor no comprartir información.

Se que se lo vendieron al mismo precio que a nosotros porque nos lo contó el mayorista.

Y vendieron una tercera frutería a otra empleada no sé si al mismo precio o no pero no quisimos preguntar.

Por ejemplo a nosotros nos financiaron el precio del traspaso pero no lo hicieron con los demás, no vamos a ir y cascarselo intercambiando informaciones... Para qué?


----------



## leoper (1 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Así es pero no hemos querido saber detalles porque el mayorista está gestionando la venta de varias fruterías y no queremos tocarle los huevos cotilleando y entrometiendonos en sus otras negociaciones con otra gente.
> 
> Además no confiamos en la persona que compró la otra frutería, típica persona tóxica y envidiosa con la que es mejor no comprartir información.
> 
> ...



el mayorista es el puto amo
ha traspasado 3 fruterias quitandose empleadas y sus despidos y cobrando unos 90.000 pavos
y ampliado su negocio con otro puesto


----------



## javiwell (1 Jul 2022)

leoper dijo:


> el mayorista es el puto amo
> ha traspasado 3 fruterias quitandose empleadas y sus despidos y cobrando unos 90.000 pavos
> y ampliado su negocio con otro puesto



Win win y a crecer


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que va, siempre la coge alguna vieja diciendo que estaba en la estantería de la de oferta.
> 
> Y se le dice, no, fíjese en la pegatina esta es la extra
> 
> ...



Añade el final, que esas ya no vuelven más por la frutería.


----------



## javiwell (1 Jul 2022)

Podría dejar ahora mismo el traspaso pagado a tocateja y me sobrarían diez mil

Conservo además 2 años de paro

Y mi nuevo contrato me lo hace un señor que se quiere comprar la empresa donde he trabajado 12 años, en la nueva empresa en la que estoy, soy el único con los conocimientos específicos para el proyecto. Le interesa además que mi residencia este donde vivo y mi edad adecuada.

Otra cosa que es muy buena señal es que me ha contratado incluso antes de adquirir la empresa para garantizarse que me tenía.


----------



## javiwell (1 Jul 2022)

No estoy de acuerdo en que el negocio de la frutería este en pérdidas ya que no considero el precio del traspaso como una perdida.

En cuanto a lo mío, estamos hablando de comprar una compañía de seguros, no es una bolsa de pipas a la venta en un kiosco, es un negocio regulado en que tienes que desembolsar un capital del que no puedes disponer porque tienes que tener un ratio de solvencia, estás supervisado por la dgsfp y si palmas dinero te toca poner capital. Puedes vender pero incluso eso es un procedimiento que tiene que autorizar el puto ministro de economía y necesitas un comprador cosa que no es sencilla, no hay un mercado líquido e impersonal de compraventa de aseguradoras.

Así que quien compra eso tiene que tener mucho dinero detrás y tiene que entrevistarse personalmente con los funcionarios de turno previamente. Te lo digo porque ya he vivido dos procesos de cesión de cartera y uno de compra de la compañía y uno de venta.


----------



## cohynetes (1 Jul 2022)

El primer dueño de una frutería que pasa las tardes jugando al golf 

Para serie de Netflix


----------



## OBDC (1 Jul 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> El primer dueño de una frutería que pasa las tardes jugando al golf
> 
> Para serie de Netflix



O hilo mítico de burbuja

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (1 Jul 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> El primer dueño de una frutería que pasa las tardes jugando al golf
> 
> Para serie de Netflix



No es mía, es de mi muhe


----------



## cohynetes (1 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No es mía, es de mi muhe



Has visto hoy el tour?


----------



## javiwell (1 Jul 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Has visto hoy el tour?



No, estaba en la piscina del golf y luego me he ido a cenar en familia a una terraza


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, estaba en la piscina del golf y luego me he ido a cenar en familia a una terraza



Había que celebrar los números de Junio?


----------



## OBDC (2 Jul 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Había que celebrar los números de Junio?



Fueron a mirar a los ojos al padre para decirle que de pagarle la deuda nada, que van a tener que tomar otra empleada más porque se le rompen las uñas a la muhé y salen caras.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Jul 2022)

Cierra ya el hilo por troll?
O cierra el negocio por ser una ruina?

Que pesadilla


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (2 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> De lunes a jueves 8 horas al día con jornada partida y flexibilidad para entrar y salir
> 
> Todos los viernes del año salgo a las 15h
> 
> ...



Javi, me caes genuinamente bien. Se te ve un buenazo, la peruana es lista como un zorro


----------



## OBDC (2 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Javi, me caes genuinamente bien. Se te ve un buenazo, la peruana es lista como un zorro



Como una zorra dirás, no seas machiste

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (2 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Como una zorra dirás, no seas machiste
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Como a Javito le gusta tanto Valencia, voy a poner un dicho valenciano que lo define bien, sea troll o no.

"Una vegá bó, es bó, dos voltes bó, es bobo"

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## adal86 (3 Jul 2022)

Madre mía... Todavía sigue aquí este hilo dando guerra... Un pobre diablo muy educado y estudiado pero más verde que una lechuga cuelga un hilo en un foro y cuelga en él sus aventuras y desventuras empresariales, provocando con esto todo un aluvión de comentarios y "consejos" que llenan la friolera de 370 páginas...

Por supuesto, no faltan los 4 o 5 empresarios "de internec" revoloteando aquí como moscas en la mierda haciendo sangre y metiendo caña a un tío que parece que le gusta que se metan con él y le digan lo pringado que es.

De aquí podría salir un estudio sociológico de más de 500 páginas.


----------



## Rextor88 (3 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No es mía, es de mi muhe



¿Donde está?

Tengo una proposición para tu mujer...


----------



## javiwell (3 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Cierra ya el hilo por troll?
> O cierra el negocio por ser una ruina?
> 
> Que pesadilla



Este hilo no te lo vas a sacar de la puta cabeza


----------



## adal86 (3 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Este hilo no te lo vas a sacar de la puta cabeza



Ni se te ocurra cerrar este hilo. Valió la pena comprar la frutería aunque solo fuera para que pudiera nacer este hilo.


----------



## javiwell (3 Jul 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Había que celebrar los números de Junio?



Celebrábamos que estamos vivos y es verano


----------



## OBDC (3 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Celebrábamos que estamos vivos y es verano



Es un crack, el día que te folle un negro tu mujer tambien lo vivirás con optimismo.

Diras:

"Celebramos que todavía hay alguien que se la quiere follar y es verano".

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Embeleduria (3 Jul 2022)

Qué hace javito comprando en el carrefour









Me acabo de ahorrar 95,12 en la compra 3x2 Carrefour tema serio


Bueno pues eso, me he registrado en la web de carrefour para compra online sabedor de sus ofertas 3x2 Con el objetivo de congelar la inflación de mi cesta en los próximos 6 meses he hecho la compra san dios. En la web hay una sección para navegar solo viendo las ofertas 3x2, he ido por las 42...




www.burbuja.info





Qué pasa? que no has encontrado un mayorista que te surta de ciertas cosas?

Cosas que por cierto dices que tienes a la venta en la frutería

Le miraste a los ojos a la cajera mientras pagabas?


----------



## Embeleduria (3 Jul 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> El primer dueño de una frutería que pasa las tardes jugando al golf
> 
> Para serie de Netflix



Y comprando en el carrefour









Me acabo de ahorrar 95,12 en la compra 3x2 Carrefour tema serio


Bueno pues eso, me he registrado en la web de carrefour para compra online sabedor de sus ofertas 3x2 Con el objetivo de congelar la inflación de mi cesta en los próximos 6 meses he hecho la compra san dios. En la web hay una sección para navegar solo viendo las ofertas 3x2, he ido por las 42...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## OBDC (3 Jul 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Qué hace javito comprando en el carrefour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta estudiando el marketing de Carrefour con el 3x2 para implantarlo en la tienda.
Sería algo así, "si se lleva mis melones, le pelo el platano".

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (3 Jul 2022)

Bueno pues ya están publicados los datos de junio.

Ejque la tendencia de los últimos meses le pones una linea recta y llegas a cero ñeeeeee 

ejque con la inflacion la gente no come ñeeee

ejque ejque ejque


----------



## javiwell (3 Jul 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Qué hace javito comprando en el carrefour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si te refieres a la cerveza, mi mujer vende Estrella Galicia y la compra en IFA. Es la que sus clientes quieren. 

A mi me gusta mas la Estrella Galicia que la Mahou pero no me disgusta para nada la Mahou y con un 3x2 nos sale mejor tener esa en casa que comprar la Estrella Galicia en IFA para traerla a casa


----------



## javiwell (3 Jul 2022)

Ah y aquí pongo los datos de los últimos 9 meses de negocio y la media, a falta de 3 meses para completar un año, esta media empieza a ser un dato algo más sólido de lo que se gana. 

1.971 euros cuando la frutería esté pagada y 1.138 mientras se paga el traspaso.

Teniendo en cuenta el error del mes pasado con los redondeos de precios y las rebajas, creo que se puede mejorar un poco fácilmente. Consiste en poner el precio correcto, y no pretender vender mucha cantidad bajando precios, ya se ve la comparativa de junio con la de mayo. Error corregido inmediatamente.


----------



## leoper (3 Jul 2022)

vale , aceptamos pulpo como animal de compañia......

tu mujer, sin imprevistos de ningun tipo, con cuota bonificada de autonmos, pagando 3 euros al mes de agua ????, se embolsa 1138,45 ( un cuenco de arroz chiquitin, vaya ), mientras que su empleada, con su mes de vacaciones, se lleva 1344 ( con la paga extra prorrateada ? )

en fin , esta claro que es un negociazo de cojones


----------



## javiwell (3 Jul 2022)

250.000

No llegaríamos, si llegáramos, que ojalá, lo tendríamos tan fácil como cerrar la tienda los últimos dias del año para no llegar y tomarse mi mujer unas vacaciones.


----------



## cohynetes (3 Jul 2022)

Encima a ver qué haces ahora con las sandías de 2,25 si hasta el más inútil las tiene a 0,9

Vas a tener que atracar a muchas yayas


----------



## cohynetes (3 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 250.000
> 
> No llegaríamos, si llegáramos, que ojalá, lo tendríamos tan fácil como cerrar la tienda los últimos dias del año para no llegar y tomarse mi mujer unas vacaciones.



Y quién paga los sueldos con el negocio cerrado?


----------



## javiwell (3 Jul 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Encima a ver qué haces ahora con las sandías de 2,25 si hasta el más inútil las tiene a 0,9
> 
> Vas a tener que atracar a muchas yayas



Tenemos la cereza a 3,80 el kg


----------



## javiwell (3 Jul 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Y quién paga los sueldos con el negocio cerrado?



A ver si vas facturar 253.000 euros, con que cierres 5 días ya está. Esos 5 días se coge la empleada vacaciones y listo, te jodes y pagas pero no te metes en hacer el IVA trimestral solo para poder facturar 3 mil euros más ese año.


----------



## javiwell (3 Jul 2022)

A ver? 16.000 por 12 son 192.000 no, no llegas a 250 mil


----------



## javiwell (3 Jul 2022)

Necesitas una inflación del 25 por cien anual y que transcurra un año para llegar a 250 mil por la inflación, eso siempre que te compren exactamente lo mismo a pesar de la inflación, cosa que no pasaría, la gente compraría productos más baratos y no llegarías a 250 mil


----------



## javiwell (3 Jul 2022)

Yo y cuantos más?

Igual lo que ocurre es que hay un importante cambio político y empiezan a tratar un poco mejor a los autónomos


----------



## leoper (4 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo y cuantos más?
> 
> Igual lo que ocurre es que hay un importante cambio político y empiezan a tratar un poco mejor a los autónomos



soñar es gratis......y te lo dice otro autonomo....
cuanto mejor nos vaya a todos, mejor para todos, pero no te creas que el que todo se les vaya a la mierda a los demás te viene bien a ti

a mi que me suba el euribor, me jode, y si, pienso que a no soy el unico qal que le va a joder, pienso que si sube de nuevo a un 3, las vamos a pasar putaqr, pero si te fijas, pongo vamos, porque me incluyo a ti parece que te resbala....en parte, te envidio, vives en tu burbuja, por otra parte, no, porque veo que no vives la realidad


----------



## javiwell (4 Jul 2022)

leoper dijo:


> soñar es gratis......y te lo dice otro autonomo....
> cuanto mejor nos vaya a todos, mejor para todos, pero no te creas que el que todo se les vaya a la mierda a los demás te viene bien a ti
> 
> a mi que me suba el euribor, me jode, y si, pienso que a no soy el unico qal que le va a joder, pienso que si sube de nuevo a un 3, las vamos a pasar putaqr, pero si te fijas, pongo vamos, porque me incluyo a ti parece que te resbala....en parte, te envidio, vives en tu burbuja, por otra parte, no, porque veo que no vives la realidad




A lo que me refiero es que si son muchos potenciales votantes a los que joder a base de bien quitando los módulos, a lo mejor no le interesa al gobierno, hablamos de 365 mil autónomos por módulos. Muchos de ellos votantes del PSOE.


----------



## leoper (4 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A lo que me refiero es que si son muchos potenciales votantes a los que joder a base de bien quitando los módulos, a lo mejor no le interesa al gobierno, hablamos de 365 mil autónomos por módulos. Muchos de ellos votantes del PSOE.



eso no es na
hay muchos mas pidiendo que los quiten


----------



## javiwell (4 Jul 2022)

leoper dijo:


> eso no es na
> hay muchos mas pidiendo que los quiten



Ya pero esos no centran su voto en que mantengan o quiten modulos.... sin embargo el que está en modulos y se lo quitan... ese sí que castiga en la urnas a quien se ponga delante


----------



## javiwell (4 Jul 2022)

Eso siempre que te compren lo mismo a pesar de la inflación... Vamos que a 250 mil no llegamos, ya me gustaría


----------



## javiwell (4 Jul 2022)

Puede aumentar la cantidad intercambiada, reducirse la cantidad intercambiada o mantenerse la cantidad intercambiada y subir el precio.

Es de economía del bachillerato. 

Porque el precio depende de la demanda si, pero también de la oferta.

Si sube la demanda y aumenta la oferta puede bajar el precio (veas por ejemplo el precio por minuto de una llamada desde 1990 hasta 2022)

Si la oferta se contrae más que la demanda sube también el precio (véase el reciente ejemplo del aceite de girasol)

La energia está subiendo de precio básicamente por una reducción drástica de la oferta en este momento.

La inflación que se publica es de una cesta de varios productos representativos de la economía, en cada uno de ellos pueden ocurrir cosas distintas con la oferta y la demanda.

La tienda tiene más de 200 productos unos son bienes inferiores como la patata o el garbanzo y otros son bienes normales como el aguacate o el tomate. La gente se pasa del tomate a la patata y el huevo en situación de crisis.


----------



## javiwell (4 Jul 2022)

Si no vas a facturar más de 500 mil euros olvídate de SL, no merece la pena y menos si no hay ninguna responsabilidad patrimonial que proteger.


----------



## javiwell (4 Jul 2022)

Pero que no queremos un préstamo.

Te compensa tributar por sociedades cuando ganas mucho para que no se dispare el IRPF, pero la SL tiene unos costes de mantenimiento de la sociedad, obligación de elaborar cuentas anuales, notario, registro mercantil... Eso no es gratis te compensa para algo gordo no para peluquería, taxi o frutería


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (6 Jul 2022)

Tranqui...


----------



## javiwell (6 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Tranqui...



Siempre puedes cambiar a SL si te va muy bien... No antes


----------



## OBDC (6 Jul 2022)

No os preocupéis de que Montero le saca algo, más bien que ya le estamos financiando los que sí producimos vía subvención con lis módulos.
Lo que no entiendo es que Javito nunca habló de las subvenciones Paco que le Dan a los emprendedores y que se duplican a las emprendedoras. Esto me huele a chamusquina troll, porque las subvenciones es lo que primero piensa cualquier Paco emprendedor 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (6 Jul 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (7 Jul 2022)

Javito has dado ya con mi despacho o no?


----------



## javiwell (7 Jul 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Javito has dado ya con mi despacho o no?



Que puedes hacer por mi?


----------



## Mundocruel (7 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que puedes hacer por mi?


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (8 Jul 2022)

Se han publicado ya los datos del trimestre?


----------



## javiwell (8 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Se han publicado ya los datos del trimestre?



Vaya ustec al primer post y se encontrará la sorpresa


----------



## kornconath (9 Jul 2022)

Entre eso y las viejas que le cambian los montones de sandías, sigue siendo un milagro que no tenga mermas


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Jul 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Entre eso y las viejas que le cambian los montones de sandías, sigue siendo un milagro que no tenga mermas



Hombre, es evidente que alguna merma tiene


----------



## OBDC (9 Jul 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Hombre, es evidente que alguna merma tiene



La merma es de materia gris.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (9 Jul 2022)

La tenemos a 1,99 el kg la sandía bollo pesará... 4-5 kg?


----------



## javiwell (9 Jul 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Entre eso y las viejas que le cambian los montones de sandías, sigue siendo un milagro que no tenga mermas



Pero si se dan codazos las viejas para llevarse la fruta y la verdura no me jodas


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

Marketing de Javito

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Jul 2022)

Javito que nos puedes contar de los clubs de golf y les putes, tú que dominas el tema.









Golf La Moraleja: un socio cuela a una prostituta y la echan por ir en topless


Surrealista situación en el Real Club de Golf de La Moraleja después de que un socio colara a una prostituta que se paseó en topelss.




okdiario.com


----------



## javiwell (12 Jul 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Javito que nos puedes contar de los clubs de golf y les putes, tú que dominas el tema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un suceso insólito ya que los clubes de golf son ambientes familiares.

Es extremadamente raro que un socio de un club tan caro lleve a una chica de compañía para que todo el entorno social en la picota le observé. Y ya el colofón con el pollo y la pelea en mi puta vida he visto algo así.

Yo apostaría mis cojones a que algún socio periodista o dueño de algún medio de comunicación, ha publicado la noticia para castigar al otro socio.

He conocido algún caso de un vendedor de bolas que se cuela en el club mantiene una discusión con el personal y sale en la prensa poco menos que les ha amenazado de muerte y el club pide a los socios que no compren bolas a extraños.

Un tiene que tener cuidado con donde acude a tocar lo cojones a la gente.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Es un suceso insólito ya que los clubes de golf son ambientes familiares.
> 
> Es extremadamente raro que un socio de un club tan caro lleve a una chica de compañía para que todo el entorno social en la picota le observé. Y ya el colofón con el pollo y la pelea en mi puta vida he visto algo así.
> 
> ...



¿Tú crees que cuando te vieron entrar con la peruchi se dieron codazos? Ya me entiendes. ¿Es de tu edad al menos?


----------



## javiwell (13 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que cuando te vieron entrar con la peruchi se dieron codazos? Ya me entiendes. ¿Es de tu edad al menos?



Yo es que no entro drogado y me pongo a mear en las plantas de la piscina mientras mi mujer se pone a hacer toples y a discutir con el personal porque quiere enseñar las tetas.

Mi familia lleva 4 generaciones perteneciendo a ese club.

Mi entorno además y muchos socios del club de golf ya saben quién es mi mujer... no se dan codazos porque sea peruana ni que fuera el primer matrimonio que existe de personas de distintos países.

Es más, en los entornos de familias ricas, es muy habitual que haya gente de varias nacionalidades lo de la endogamia es ya una cosa que se ve más en los pueblos pero ya ni eso..


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo es que no entro drogado y me pongo a mear en las plantas de la piscina mientras mi mujer se pone a hacer toples y a discutir con el personal porque quiere enseñar las tetas.
> 
> Mi familia lleva 4 generaciones perteneciendo a ese club.
> 
> ...



Así que te "homologas" a las familias ricas....
Es lo que falta escuchar a este retard

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (13 Jul 2022)

Durante el último año esa chapa ha ocupado un lugar primordial en tu cabeza


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Durante el último año esa chapa ha ocupado un lugar primordial en tu cabeza



Es increíble la distorsionada visión que tienes del mundo y lo que te rodea. 
La frutería importa nada, el que importa eres tú. Eres el bufón del forro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Paga por ser el bufón del forro. Poco paraguela más pagafantas y empujacarritos en el forro que tú.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (13 Jul 2022)

Yo duermo a pierna suelta tambien


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo duermo a pierna suelta tambien



Javi, no te creo. De verdad. Creo que no eres tan tonto como para no ver la que está liando tu contraria. Algún día te sincerarás con tus confidentes


----------



## javiwell (13 Jul 2022)

Acabamos de trincar paguita por autoempleo, 2500 pavos


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Acabamos de trincar paguita por autoempleo, 2500 pavos



Requisitos? Que a veces te piden estar x años de alta, ahorradla...


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Requisitos? Que a veces te piden estar x años de alta, ahorradla...



Si, además de que computa para renta y ahí no hay módulos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (13 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Requisitos? Que a veces te piden estar x años de alta, ahorradla...



En este caso los requisitos eran estar de alta como demandante de empleo, hacerte autónomo, y al ser mujer un +25 por cien de paguita.


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Una familia rica paguitera que va al golf.
Este país necesita el Meteorito Purificador, porque la falta de dignidad no coincide con la soberbia de algunos personajes.
En mi familia recibir una paguita seria una vergüenza que lo único que demostraría es la incapacidad de ganarlo uno por su cuenta, o vivir por encima de las posibilidades.
A mi que me perdone, pero este no es del norte, tira mucho más al sur. . 


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (13 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Una familia rica paguitera que va al golf.
> Este país necesita el Meteorito Purificador, porque la falta de dignidad no coincide con la soberbia de algunos personajes.
> En mi familia recibir una paguita seria una vergüenza que lo único que demostraría es la incapacidad de ganarlo uno por su cuenta, o vivir por encima de las posibilidades.
> A mi que me perdone, pero este no es del norte, tira mucho más al sur. .
> ...



Yo también tengo aprobada una ayuda para autónomos, a ver si me la ingresan, aunque la mía tiene bastantes más requisitos y bastante me quitan. Para algo que nos dan, anda que no lo cojo. Total, se lo van a cobrar con creces


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Yo también tengo aprobada una ayuda para autónomos, a ver si me la ingresan, aunque la mía tiene bastantes más requisitos y bastante me quitan. Para algo que nos dan, anda que no lo cojo. Total, se lo van a cobrar con creces



Tu no eres de familia rica a pesar de ser Marqués, te lo mereces. 
No lo usarás para comer paellas en Valencia de vacaciones con el AUDI con medio millón de kilómetros.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (13 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Yo también tengo aprobada una ayuda para autónomos, a ver si me la ingresan, aunque la mía tiene bastantes más requisitos y bastante me quitan. Para algo que nos dan, anda que no lo cojo. Total, se lo van a cobrar con creces



Es que solo jodería que estando obligado uno a pagar las ayudas de todo dios so pena de carcel, luego vaya y renuncie a la suya por principios.

Lo que hay que hacer es suprimirlas para todos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (13 Jul 2022)

Como vas Javito? Tu teoría económica de que la fruta es inelástica.... Te han dado ya el Nobel? JAJJAAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAAJJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAAJJ


----------



## kornconath (13 Jul 2022)

Y el padre para dar la chapa de javito y el dinero que le debe, la tercera generacion


----------



## javiwell (14 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Como vas Javito? Tu teoría económica de que la fruta es inelástica.... Te han dado ya el Nobel? JAJJAAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAAJJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAAJJ



La teoría no es mía y los datos empíricos de precios avalan esta teoría. 

Por qué tiene más inflación la patata, el arroz, la pasta, los huevo o el pollo en una crisis? Porque la gente los demanda más ya que a pesar de que suba su precio siguen siendo más baratos que otras alternativas para comer.









Bien inferior - Definición, qué es y concepto | Economipedia


Los bienes inferiores son aquellos elementos materiales que están relacionados con el consumo de las personas que disponen de menores ingresos y que cubren




economipedia.com




).


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Tu no eres de familia rica a pesar de ser Marqués, te lo mereces.
> No lo usarás para comer paellas en Valencia de vacaciones con el AUDI con medio millón de kilómetros.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



El día que tenga hijos los apunto a un campamento de golf, no te quepa duda


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Es que solo jodería que estando obligado uno a pagar las ayudas de todo dios so pena de carcel, luego vaya y renuncie a la suya por principios.
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es suprimirlas para todos.



Tu mujer con su SMI y sus modulitos no es que pague mucho, no seas cínico que lo sabes perfectamente. Aun así, yo a tope con que den ayudas para emprender y no para ser una rémora del sistema


----------



## javiwell (14 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Tu mujer con su SMI y sus modulitos no es que pague mucho, no seas cínico que lo sabes perfectamente. Aun así, yo a tope con que den ayudas para emprender y no para ser una rémora del sistema



Lo cierto es que todos pagamos demasiado por el Estado, quien no paga en dinero paga no encontrando dónde trabajar.

Mi mujer paga

Recargo de equivalencia de sus compras de existencias (IVA)
IVA del alquiler del local
Paga el IRPF por módulos
Paga los impuestos de la luz del local
Paga la cotización a la seguridad social a cargo de la empresa de la empleada que a eso no nos invita la sociedad
Paga cuota de autónoma
Paga IAE
Paga impuestos especiales sobre carburantes
Paga peajes en carretera
Paga tasas municipales
Paga por aparcar en zona azul
Del dinero que le queda de beneficio, cada vez que compra algo para ella paga el IVA

Otros pagamos mucho más ya lo sé, pero eso no es culpa de mi muhé es culpa de los que no votan a VOX


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Jul 2022)

La hostia... ¿por qué este hilo tiene 376 páginas?


----------



## javiwell (14 Jul 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> La hostia... ¿por qué este hilo tiene 376 páginas?



Porque escribo de puta madre


----------



## OBDC (14 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo cierto es que todos pagamos demasiado por el Estado, quien no paga en dinero paga no encontrando dónde trabajar.
> 
> Mi mujer paga
> 
> ...



Pues prepárate con VOX que todos los chupasistema dejarán de tener módulos y chorradas varias para vivir del cuento

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (14 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Porque escribo de puta madre



No, es porque me tienes de principal heater que te mantengo calentito el hilo. Tu colaboras únicamente con tu flema.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Lemavos (14 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo cierto es que todos pagamos demasiado por el Estado, quien no paga en dinero paga no encontrando dónde trabajar.
> 
> Mi mujer paga
> 
> ...



@Marqués de la Fina Loncha , qué tipo de funcionario eres? A1?

No tenéis límite pidiendo que la gente se deje la vida trabajando y pagando para mantener la buena vida de unos cuantos. 

Estais matando a la gallina de los huevos de oro.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (14 Jul 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> La hostia... ¿por qué este hilo tiene 376 páginas?



porque es como ver un accidente en la autovía a cámara lenta


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (14 Jul 2022)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> porque es como ver un accidente en la autovía a cámara lenta



Joder, VROTAL DESCRIPCIÓN


----------



## javiwell (14 Jul 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Seguro que alli no tiene tanto exito como aqui.



Yo voy a jugar al golf con amigos no a tener éxito


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (14 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Porque escribo de puta madre



Acabo de entrar para esto...
ES EL PUTO AMO, CALVOPEZ metelo en nomina. Y a peruchi tambien... queremos un hilo de ella.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo cierto es que todos pagamos demasiado por el Estado, quien no paga en dinero paga no encontrando dónde trabajar.
> 
> Mi mujer paga
> 
> ...



Bueno, pero es lo que te digo, con la renta de muchos te follas eso y seguimos pagando el resto de cosas. Pero vamos, que estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Jul 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> @Marqués de la Fina Loncha , qué tipo de funcionario eres? A1?
> 
> No tenéis límite pidiendo que la gente se deje la vida trabajando y pagando para mantener la buena vida de unos cuantos.
> 
> Estais matando a la gallina de los huevos de oro.



Lo digo precisamente porque soy autónomo y solo con mi IRPF ya pago mucho más que la muger, pero bueno. Solo digo que los módulos son un coladero y un chollo, pero vamos, que si pudiera yo también los tendría.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Joder, VROTAL DESCRIPCIÓN



El de tu firma podría ser el bueno de javito perfectamente


----------



## Lemavos (15 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Lo digo precisamente porque soy autónomo y solo con mi IRPF ya pago mucho más que la muger, pero bueno. Solo digo que los módulos son un coladero y un chollo, pero vamos, que si pudiera yo también los tendría.



Eres autónomo y quieres igualar por abajo? Lo que tienes que hacer es luchar por conseguir ser autónomo modulado tú también. 

No es que la frutera pague poco , es que a ti te roban para mantener chiringuitos de todo tipo.


----------



## leoper (16 Jul 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Eres autónomo y quieres igualar por abajo? Lo que tienes que hacer es luchar por conseguir ser autónomo modulado tú también.
> 
> No es que la frutera pague poco , es que a ti te roban para mantener chiringuitos de todo tipo.



eso es justo lo que dice : que lo haría si pudiera


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Jul 2022)

Vete a yanquilandia, la meca del capitalismo.


----------



## OBDC (17 Jul 2022)

Ostras, a veces hablas con tanto criterio que pareces yo. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (17 Jul 2022)

Ya me parecía cabronazo....y no eres el único.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (17 Jul 2022)

Lo celebro


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo celebro



Cada vez tienes menos cosas que celebrar Javito


----------



## javiwell (17 Jul 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Cada vez tienes menos cosas que celebrar Javito



Te equivocas el otro día gane el premio al Drive más largo en el campeonato de golf y me regalaron un fin de semana para dos con hotel, desayuno, spa y golf.

310 metros de salida


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Te equivocas el otro día gane el premio al Drive más largo en el campeonato de golf y me regalaron un fin de semana para dos con hotel, desayuno, spa y golf.
> 
> 310 metros de salida





javiwell dijo:


> 260 metros con el driver el domingo



Mejoras con los días.


----------



## javiwell (17 Jul 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Mejoras con los días.



Así es, además las altas temperaturas favorecen enormemente la distancia de vuelo de la bola, ya que el aire es menos denso, y la rodada de la bola porque el terreno está seco y duro.

Eso y que uno no siempre le pega igual, últimamente estoy pegando más duro.

Cuando hay frío, humedad y el césped está mojado se hace muchísima menos distancia

Observa a un animal pegando


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (19 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Te equivocas el otro día gane el premio al Drive más largo en el campeonato de golf y me regalaron un fin de semana para dos con hotel, desayuno, spa y golf.
> 
> 310 metros de salida



llévate a la empleada


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Jul 2022)

Queremos al Sr Salmones y su putanga en este hilo!


----------



## javiwell (19 Jul 2022)

Vista esta noticia tengo que ver en cuanto se queda.










Escrivá alcanza un preacuerdo con los autónomos por el sistema de cotizaciones por ingresos reales


Las cuotas para los profesionales que menos ganen bajarán en 2025 a 200 euros, mientras que las que más ingresos tengan verán como crece la cuota en el próximo trienio




www.google.com


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2022)

No se porque me da que la empleada tiene los días contados y será Javito el que vaya a buscar a la niña al colegio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Jul 2022)

Los polvorones pueden con todo.


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2022)

En realidad la hilo se trata realmente de lo que significa ser autónomo y emprendedor en un país confiscatorio y el resultado de creer en un sistema socialista y arriesgar el cuello en acto de voluntarismo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2022)

Yo sería más discreto en la definición, pero creo que oligofrénico se ajusta más a los hechos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (19 Jul 2022)

No te descuentas la deuda pero si la amortización fiscalmente deducible del traspaso de 30 mil

Y te lo descuentas sobre los rendimientos netos ya determinados por los módulos, independientemente de lo que factures realmente.

Tengo que ver cómo queda pero una birria


----------



## Domm (19 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



¿Aún sigue este hilo? Yo esperaba que a estas alturas tu mujer ya se hubiese hecho con el control de la United Fruit Company


----------



## javiwell (19 Jul 2022)

Jajaja El rendimiento neto son los ingresos computables menos los gastos deducibles. Su determinación está regulada en la ley de IRPF que es la que regula todo el tinglado de cuáles son tus rentas.

Por ejemplo una multa de tráfico es un gasto para ti aunque fiscalmente no resta en el rendimiento neto porque sino, el exceso de velocidad, supondría pagar menos impuestos.

Es muy simple, dime cuánto ganas fiscalmente y te diré cual es tu cuota de autonomo

Para los que estamos en módulos tenemos un rendimiento neto objetivo, o fijo o irreal o como le quieras llamar. Y pagamos en base a eso facturemos más o facturemos menos siempre que no facturemos más de 250 mil al año


----------



## javiwell (19 Jul 2022)

Domm dijo:


> ¿Aún sigue este hilo? Yo esperaba que a estas alturas tu mujer ya se hubiese hecho con el control de la United Fruit Company



Joder parece el nicho del fundador


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Jul 2022)

Javito podrá sobrevivir a base de fruta, para el resto que Dios reparta suerte...


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Javito podrá sobrevivir a base de fruta, para el resto que Dios reparta suerte...









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Jul 2022)

Me gustaría pura sinceridad en esta pregunta que planteo:

-¿Sabes perfectamente y al 100% que la fruta y hortaliza que compras a tus proveedores vienen directamente del campo (Sin quimicos raros para ultraproducir) a tu tienda y vendes productos con sabor y calidad como debe de ser?

-¿Cuando recibes los productos, los metes en neveras, congeladores o ultracongeladores o les haces perrerias para abaratar costes y que luego el producto sea peor?.


Por ejemplo:


-Mandarinas "Bollo", que tienen renombre de que no usan movidas para ultraproducir y transportan supuestamente directamente al frutero.

Se las compras a un proveedor "Sospechosos" que te las vende más baratas que el resto (Primer congelamiento o perrerías por su parte para vendertelas mas baratas).

Tu que eres más perro que nadie, para aprovechar más descuentos, compras muchas más de las que vas a vender y las metes un segundo congelamiento o perrerías para que te aguanten su total venta.


¿Acaso te he pillao tu y el de muchos, modus operandi?


Porque yo cuando compro Mandarinas "Bollo" en una fruteria en especial, que es más cara, están tremendas, me voy el día siguiente a otras "Fruterias", que son algo "mas baratas" pero son "idénticas", y resulta que están más secas, no saben ni un 50% al de las primeras, se pochan de un día para otro.... etc



JEJEJEJEJEJEJJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJJEJEJEJEJEJEJE.


----------



## javiwell (20 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Me gustaría pura sinceridad en esta pregunta que planteo:
> 
> -¿Sabes perfectamente y al 100% que la fruta y hortaliza que compras a tus proveedores vienen directamente del campo (Sin quimicos raros para ultraproducir) a tu tienda y vendes productos con sabor y calidad como debe de ser?
> 
> ...



No podemos conocer que pesticidas, abonos etc se usan para cada cosa.

Lo que si hacemos es comprar mucho producto local y probar todo lo que vendemos, tanto nosotros como nuestro proveedor.

Calidades ofrecemos distintas a distintos precios de mandarina solemos tener la cara y dulce y la barata y más seca. Pero eso también va con la temporada e incluso la meteorología.

Tenemos una cámara de frío a 6 grados que es lo recomendable para la fruta y verdura, parte de la mercancía del día va a la cámara según llega y parte va a las estanterías expositor para la venta, luego se va sacando de la cámara para reponer.

Todo lo que esté en la estantería que sea de nevera, vuelve a la nevera antes del echar la persiana.

La mercancía no llega toda con la misma madurez se gestiona lo que se vende primero y lo que se guarda y se le pregunta al cliente si va a consumirla hoy o dentro de un par de días.

En general, el auténtico lujo y sabor consiste en que el fruto madure en el árbol en lugar de madurar en la caja. Pero sería imposible organizar la distribución sin que se pudriera.

Casi todo lo que vas a encontrar en cualquier tienda es fruta que ha madurado en la caja y así es con la nuestra también.

El producto local, con distribución local y de plantaciones pequeñas, puede madurar algo más de tiempo en el árbol que otras frutas de distribución nacional por cuestión de tiempos. Intentamos conseguir eso pero tampoco hay siempre y de todo, cuando tenemos, se lo explicamos al cliente para que lo valore.


----------



## javiwell (20 Jul 2022)

Entonces va a haber que hacer una declaración de la renta para Hacienda y otra para la SS no?

Te pedirán los rendimientos netos e la declaración de la renta.

Ten en cuenta que la cuota de autónomo te la deduces luego en tu IRPF así que Hacienda sabe de sobra si has hecho trampa en esto.


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No podemos conocer que pesticidas, abonos etc se usan para cada cosa.
> 
> Lo que si hacemos es comprar mucho producto local y probar todo lo que vendemos, tanto nosotros como nuestro proveedor.
> 
> ...



Supongo, Javito, que tendréis vuestro sistema de APPCC, que el/los termometros de la/s camara/s serán calibrados una vez al año, que se os recogerán muestras de superficie/manos/alimento habitualmente, no?

Supongo que no te habrá dado por investigar sobre las ventajas del ozono, no?


----------



## OBDC (20 Jul 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Supongo, Javito, que tendréis vuestro sistema de APPCC, que el/los termometros de la/s camara/s serán calibrados una vez al año, que se os recogerán muestras de superficie/manos/alimento habitualmente, no?
> 
> Supongo que no te habrá dado por investigar sobre las ventajas del ozono, no?



Javito es rico, esas cosas son pensamientos de pobre.
Javito piensa en golf, que para eso es rico.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (20 Jul 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Supongo, Javito, que tendréis vuestro sistema de APPCC, que el/los termometros de la/s camara/s serán calibrados una vez al año, que se os recogerán muestras de superficie/manos/alimento habitualmente, no?
> 
> Supongo que no te habrá dado por investigar sobre las ventajas del ozono, no?



No, cuéntame las ventajas del ozono por favor


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, cuéntame las ventajas del ozono por favor



El ozono es superman y el etileno es lex luthor


----------



## javiwell (20 Jul 2022)

Pero digo yo que la estimación provisional se basará en los rendimientos netos de tu declaración de la renta del año pasado.

Por lo que he leído se incluyen rentas de las actividades económicas, del trabajo y del capital, no solo los rendimientos netos de las actividades económicas.

A nosotros esto no nos afecta ya que mi mujer solo percibe ingresos de las actividades economicas


----------



## javiwell (20 Jul 2022)

De hecho propusieron una primera tabla que suponía pagar entre 500 y 800 para casi todo el mundo... Lógicamente tuvieron que recular, entre otras cosas porque, con la ruina generalizada acabarían recaudando menos a pesar de subir la cuota.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No podemos conocer que pesticidas, abonos etc se usan para cada cosa.
> 
> Lo que si hacemos es comprar mucho producto local y probar todo lo que vendemos, tanto nosotros como nuestro proveedor.
> 
> ...




No hablo de pesticidas ni incluso de abonos, hablo de condiciones de laboratorio para ultramegaproducir y que la fruta y verdura resultante no es ni siquiera parecida y para eso vas al supermercado a comprarla por la mitad.

Hay un problemilla en no ofrecer el producto directo diariamente con la calidad normal que debe de ser, te pongo un ejemplo que sé al dedillo.


En mi pueblo de Huelva, y en general en Huelva, es famosa por su calidad la "Gamba Blanca de Huelva".

La gamba blanca de huelva cuesta el calibre normal entre 50 euros el kilo dependiendo de la época de captura y tiene ese precio UNICA Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE, porque al cocinarse en el dia o días previos a la captura y sin hacerles ninguna perreria, el sabor y la textura son unicas e inigualables y de ahí el precio.


Ahora bien, con que se capturen con redes intensivas que provocan el "Aplastamiento", con que se congelen, hipercongelen en algún momento hasta su venta, o con que se vendan ya "un poco pasadillas", la calidad, textura y calidad cae en picado.


En toda Huelva, de todos es sabido en los pueblos que bien valen las gambas en su punto optimo entre 50 euros el kilo, PERO, PERO, con que pase alguna perrería de las descritas anteriormente, la gamba pierde su calidad, y es identica a gambas de 8, 10 euros el kilo que existen en el mercado.


Hay iluminaos, que timan a la gente, porque la gente es gilipollas, y en vez de esos 50€ el kilo, las venden con perrerias a 20-40, oh dios, oferton, me las quitan de las manos, cuando su valor es directamente 8 o 9, como el resto de gambas al uso, porque saben y su textura es identica a la baja.

Ayer en el Carrefour de Madrid, el más grande me encontré con estas gambas de huelva, con la cabeza un poco negras, donde su calidad y exquisitez se han perdido totalmente, vendiéndose como ofertón a 35 euros el kilo frente a los 50 euros el kilo.


Pero NO lo valen, NO, NO Y NO, cualquier gambucha de 10 euros el kilo están hasta mejores en calidad que esas.



Y con esto quiero decir, que si vendes frutas y hortalizas con perrerías, que se parezcan luego en sabor y textura a las que venden los supermercados venden por 0,50 euros el kilo, y tu a 2 euros el kilo, de algo que estando correctamente vale 4€, es una estafa, porque no valen 2, vale 0,5€.


----------



## cohynetes (20 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> No hablo de pesticidas ni incluso de abonos, hablo de condiciones de laboratorio para ultramegaproducir y que la fruta y verdura resultante no es ni siquiera parecida y para eso vas al supermercado a comprarla por la mitad.
> 
> Hay un problemilla en no ofrecer el producto directo diariamente con la calidad normal que debe de ser, te pongo un ejemplo que sé al dedillo.
> 
> ...



Dime algún restaurante donde comerlas sin que me engañen,que voy de vacaciones este año


----------



## javiwell (20 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> No hablo de pesticidas ni incluso de abonos, hablo de condiciones de laboratorio para ultramegaproducir y que la fruta y verdura resultante no es ni siquiera parecida y para eso vas al supermercado a comprarla por la mitad.
> 
> Hay un problemilla en no ofrecer el producto directo diariamente con la calidad normal que debe de ser, te pongo un ejemplo que sé al dedillo.
> 
> ...



Ah sí te refieres a transgénicos, no tenemos, esos en el supermercado podrás encontrar todo lo que quieras.


----------



## javiwell (20 Jul 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Dime algún restaurante donde comerlas sin que me engañen,que voy de vacaciones este año



Te digo yo donde, en Madrid en el mercado de abastos de Vallehermoso.

Tienes ahí una pescadería con el mejor género del Atlántico, cantábrico y mediterráneo.


----------



## leoper (21 Jul 2022)

Aunque no tiene nada que ver con lo de javito y su peruchi, ya tengo el local anejo al negocio alquilado de nuevo

el que se lo ha quedado le va a sacar rendimiento y me va a venir cojonudo que me traiga gente


----------



## cohynetes (21 Jul 2022)

leoper dijo:


> Aunque no tiene nada que ver con lo de javito y su peruchi, ya tengo el local anejo al negocio alquilado de nuevo
> 
> el que se lo ha quedado le va a sacar rendimiento y me va a venir cojonudo que me traiga gente



Club de putas o q


----------



## OBDC (21 Jul 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Club de putas o q



Club privado de fumadores

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## leoper (22 Jul 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Club de putas o q



No, el mismo negocio, carniceria y embutidos

pero es fabricante,


----------



## Mundocruel (22 Jul 2022)

leoper dijo:


> No, el mismo negocio, carniceria y embutidos
> 
> pero es fabricante,



Leoper ya que la frutería no da más de sí canibaliza el hilo y cuéntanos peripecias del charcutero.


----------



## leoper (22 Jul 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Leoper ya que la frutería no da más de sí canibaliza el hilo y cuéntanos peripecias del charcutero.



Las diferencias con javito son demasiado grandes : 
no paga traspaso
tiene experiencia
es mayorista

estoy seguro que le irá bien y por tanto poco juego puede dar


----------



## javiwell (22 Jul 2022)

leoper dijo:


> Las diferencias con javito son demasiado grandes :
> no paga traspaso
> tiene experiencia
> es mayorista
> ...



Cuánto paga de alquiler?

Que margen tiene la mortadela?

Cuanto factura?


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (22 Jul 2022)

Estoy que trino con las nuevas cuotas, me cago en la santa hostia, que ahora no es deducible la cuota dicen. Panda de ladrones de mierda. A qué país os vais a pirar vosotros? Puto infierno socialista joder


----------



## leoper (22 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Cuánto paga de alquiler?
> 
> Que margen tiene la mortadela?
> 
> Cuanto factura?



todavia no ha abierto
500 de alquiler
margen...ni idea



Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Estoy que trino con las nuevas cuotas, me cago en la santa hostia, que ahora no es deducible la cuota dicen. Panda de ladrones de mierda. A qué país os vais a pirar vosotros? Puto infierno socialista joder



no me puedo ir a ningun sitio, me toca pasar por el aro, y ademas como autonomo "fisico" no como sociedad

de iRPF un paston, y ahora de cuota, otro pico

menudos chorizos


----------



## javiwell (22 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Estoy que trino con las nuevas cuotas, me cago en la santa hostia, que ahora no es deducible la cuota dicen. Panda de ladrones de mierda. A qué país os vais a pirar vosotros? Puto infierno socialista joder



He leído que aunque no sea deducible la cuota de autónomo en el IRPF con la reforma, si será deducible un 7 por cien (entiendo que de los rendimientos netos) en concepto de gastos generales para los autónomos físicos...


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (22 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> He leído que aunque no sea deducible la cuota de autónomo en el IRPF con la reforma, si será deducible un 7 por cien (entiendo que de los rendimientos netos) en concepto de gastos generales para los autónomos físicos...



No es buen negocio...


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (22 Jul 2022)

Eso dicen ahora estos hdp


----------



## javiwell (23 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> No es buen negocio...



Supongo que para la mayoría no pero eso dependerá de tus rendimientos netos


----------



## OBDC (25 Jul 2022)

Ostras, esta muerto el hilo.
Vamos a cerrarlo con unos buenos melones.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## leoper (25 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ostras, esta muerto el hilo.
> Vamos a cerrarlo con unos buenos melones.
> 
> 
> ...



está mas muerto que la fruteria


----------



## OBDC (26 Jul 2022)

leoper dijo:


> está mas muerto que la fruteria



Si cambiamos de melones de tema de conversación creo que lo podremos revivir.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (26 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si cambiamos de melones de tema de conversación creo que lo podremos revivir.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Una foto de la hot peruvian charo lo cambiaría todo


----------



## javiwell (26 Jul 2022)

Aún no se cifras de julio

Tampoco he calculado la cuota de autónomo, yo creo que al final saldrá muy parecido con el cambio en nuestro caso porque, por un lado bajara nuestra cuota de autónomo al ser sobre los rendimientos netos del módulo con deducción de la amortización del traspaso pero, por otro lado, no nos podremos decidir la cuota de autónomo en el IRPF, solo el 7 por cien de los gastos.... Tampoco va a cambiar mucho la cosa


----------



## AliBey (26 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aún no se cifras de julio
> 
> Tampoco he calculado la cuota de autónomo, yo creo que al final saldrá muy parecido con el cambio en nuestro caso porque, por un lado bajara nuestra cuota de autónomo al ser sobre los rendimientos netos del módulo con deducción de la amortización del traspaso pero, por otro lado, no nos podremos decidir la cuota de autónomo en el IRPF, solo el 7 por cien de los gastos.... Tampoco va a cambiar mucho la cosa



Javi, antes de que cierren los puticlubs ¿por qué la mujer no busca unas latinas ardientes y abre un piso? 

Es buen momento. No hay que pagar autónomos…


----------



## javiwell (26 Jul 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Javi, antes de que cierren los puticlubs ¿por qué la mujer no busca unas latinas ardientes y abre un piso?
> 
> Es buen momento. No hay que pagar autónomos…



Ya pero hay que pagar a la policía y al alcalde...demasiado capital


----------



## AliBey (26 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya pero hay que pagar a la policía y al alcalde...demasiado capital



Eso es si vas a lo grande, por un pisito solo tienes que invitar algún polvo a los de seguridad ciudadana y como mucho algún concejal del PSOE…


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (26 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya pero hay que pagar a la policía y al alcalde...demasiado capital



Tanto club de golf y a la hora de la verdad no estás bien relacionado


----------



## javiwell (26 Jul 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Eso es si vas a lo grande, por un pisito solo tienes que invitar algún polvo a los de seguridad ciudadana y como mucho algún concejal del PSOE…



Y a los vecinos, y al amigo del concejal...


----------



## javiwell (26 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Tanto club de golf y a la hora de la verdad no estás bien relacionado



Lo cierto es que conozco al entorno familiar del ex-alcalde, me tienen aprecio porque nuestra relación proviene de cosas que nada tienen que ver con la política ni los negocios.

Amigo con relación sentimental con un familiar, antepasados que eran amigos de antepasados, amigos comunes, un cumpleaños por aquí, unas copas por allá... Nunca he usado para nada la amistad.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (26 Jul 2022)

Javi y tu mujer, qué tal está? De ánimo, me refiero.


----------



## javiwell (26 Jul 2022)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Javi y tu mujer, qué tal está? De ánimo, me refiero.



Estupenda


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (26 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Estupenda



Me alegro. Disfrutad de los estertores del clasemedianismo de tus padres, como el club de golf, porque vienen tiempos aciagos. 

Gracias por dar continuidad al hilo, me da miedo que se termine alguna vez. Podrías contarnos algún salseo de las marujas que compran la fruta, para revigorizarlo.


----------



## AliBey (26 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y a los vecinos, y al amigo del concejal...



Confío en tus dones sociales. Mi objetivo en este hilo es aportar fuentes de ingresos alternativas. Si necesitas contactos en el bajo mundo, aquí me tienes amigo.


----------



## AliBey (26 Jul 2022)

No sé pero si [mention]javiwell [/mention] me hace el favor de mandarme unas buenas sandias a Alemania, le estaría eternamente agradecido.


----------



## javiwell (26 Jul 2022)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Me alegro. Disfrutad de los estertores del clasemedianismo de tus padres, como el club de golf, porque vienen tiempos aciagos.
> 
> Gracias por dar continuidad al hilo, me da miedo que se termine alguna vez. Podrías contarnos algún salseo de las marujas que compran la fruta, para revigorizarlo.



No te preocupes, aunque no esté el hilo al rojo vivo cada día, es un hilo con poso y con solera al que le queda largo recorrido.

Vendrán los resultados de julio, la estimación de la nueva cuota de autónomo, el pago de los 10 mil euros.

La cosa va funcionando, los objetivos se van cumpliendo, mi hándicap va bajando, la salud muy bien, la crianza también... Todo bien


----------



## javiwell (26 Jul 2022)

Lo pregunto y te digo


----------



## OBDC (27 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No te preocupes, aunque no esté el hilo al rojo vivo cada día, es un hilo con poso y con solera al que le queda largo recorrido.
> 
> Vendrán los resultados de julio, la estimación de la nueva cuota de autónomo, el pago de los 10 mil euros.
> 
> La cosa va funcionando, los objetivos se van cumpliendo, mi hándicap va bajando, la salud muy bien, la crianza también... Todo bien



Poso no, pozo si.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (27 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ostras, esta muerto el hilo.
> Vamos a cerrarlo con unos buenos melones.
> 
> 
> ...



Como siempre, sin mi calefacción este hilo se enfría.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## leoper (27 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No te preocupes, aunque no esté el hilo al rojo vivo cada día, es un hilo con poso y con solera al que le queda largo recorrido.
> 
> Vendrán los resultados de julio, la estimación de la nueva cuota de autónomo, el pago de los 10 mil euros.
> 
> La cosa va funcionando, los objetivos se van cumpliendo, mi hándicap va bajando, la salud muy bien, la crianza también... Todo bien




y el campamento...que no se nos olvide el campamento.....


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (27 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Poso no, pozo si.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



así lo pronunsia su mujer


----------



## OBDC (27 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> así lo pronunsia su mujer



De un tema que nunca hemos hablado en este hilo es de la cantidad de veces que tiene Javito sexo por año [no con su mano].
A mi no me lee excepto cuando cambia de multi. Preguntale tu amigo, que habría que saber si la frecuencia está relacionada con la marcha del chiringuito.
Pongo año porque imagino que sin preguntara meses sería fracciones, y es preferible hablar de números enteros.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (27 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> De un tema que nunca hemos hablado en este hilo es de la cantidad de veces que tiene Javito sexo por año [no con su mano].
> A mi no me lee excepto cuando cambia de multi. Preguntale tu amigo, que habría que saber si la frecuencia está relacionada con ña marcha del chiringuito.
> Pongo año porque imagino que sin preguntara meses sería fracciones, y es preferible hablar de números enteros.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Javi, cómo tienes bloqueado a uno de los pilares del éxito del hilo?

Me preguntan que cada cuánto hacéis el amor. Supongo que al financiarle tu papasito habría algún tipo de agradecimiento, qué menos


----------



## javiwell (28 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Javi, cómo tienes bloqueado a uno de los pilares del éxito del hilo?
> 
> Me preguntan que cada cuánto hacéis el amor. Supongo que al financiarle tu papasito habría algún tipo de agradecimiento, qué menos



La gente que se interesa por la frecuencia en las relaciones sexuales de los matrimonios, generalmente tiene problemas de eyaculación precoz y falta de madurez


----------



## OBDC (28 Jul 2022)

Parece que Javito no encajó muy bien la pregunta.....o es sexólogo.
Venga Javito, quitanos la duda, o en vez de anual tenemos que preguntar por quinquenio?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (28 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La gente que se interesa por la frecuencia en las relaciones sexuales de los matrimonios, generalmente tiene problemas de eyaculación precoz y falta de madurez



Javi, tienes que entender que está decayendo el hilo, hay que buscar tramas secundarias...


----------



## javiwell (28 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Javi, tienes que entender que está decayendo el hilo, hay que buscar tramas secundarias...



No me preocupa si decae o no, yo sigo en mi línea de contar nuestra experiencia con los malacatones


----------



## OBDC (28 Jul 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No me preocupa si decae o no, yo sigo en mi línea de contar nuestra experiencia con los malacatones



Pues últimamente no te esfuerzas mucho.
Deberías de contar al menos los chismes del barrio y como hay infidelidades entre los tenderos del barrio. Tu muhé le pilla el chorizo al carnicero? Y el carnicero le pilla los melocotones a tu muhe? Supongo que eso no te enteras porque tú te dedicas al golf.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (30 Jul 2022)

Me parece que la muhe está pillando morcilla negra en el pakistaní de la esquina que puso una nevera expositor con embutidos y queso.
A cambio ella le da los melones.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (31 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Me parece que la muhe está pillando morcilla negra en el pakistaní de la esquina que puso una nevera expositor con embutidos y queso.
> A cambio ella le da los melones.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



A ver, tampoco creo que sea tonta. Le ha ido muy bien con el papito del club de golf, no se va a ir ahora con un marrónido


----------



## OBDC (31 Jul 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> A ver, tampoco creo que sea tonta. Le ha ido muy bien con el papito del club de golf, no se va a ir ahora con un marrónido











Las 10 personas más ricas de Pakistán


En 2010, Mian Muhammad Mansha se convirtió en el primer multimillonario oficial de Pakistán al crear Billionaires of the World de Forbes con un valor




themoney.co





No creo que el problema sea el color, sino la capacidad de montar una cadena de fruterías 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (3 Ago 2022)

Como van los turnos con ña empleada este año? Hay paella en la Malvarrosa o no?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## cohynetes (3 Ago 2022)

como van las vacaciones javi? os quedais este año en casa que como en casa en ningun sitio?


----------



## kornconath (3 Ago 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> A ver, tampoco creo que sea tonta. Le ha ido muy bien con el papito del club de golf, no se va a ir ahora con un marrónido



Mejor esperar a que el marido pague la fruteria, pide divorcio, niños y se va con el marronido con dos sueldos y empleada


----------



## javiwell (3 Ago 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> como van las vacaciones javi? os quedais este año en casa que como en casa en ningun sitio?



Iremos a un balneario con golf que me tocó por pegar el driver más largo en un campeonato.

Mañana te pongo datos de julio que estoy escuchando motomami


----------



## javiwell (4 Ago 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Iremos a un balneario con golf que me tocó por pegar el driver más largo en un campeonato.
> 
> Mañana te pongo datos de julio que estoy escuchando motomami



Al final me fui a la casa de veraneo de mi padre para teletrabajar allí hasta el domingo y no tengo conmigo los datos para poneroslos pero ya los vi.

Así de memoria era una facturación de 15.200 aprox con un beneficio de 2000, le quitamos 833 de traspaso y queda en 1.167


Saldo en la cuenta de banco de la frutería 15.500 con alquiler, nómina y to pagao 

El 1 de octubre afrontamos el pago de 10 mil con el saldo del banco, nos queda agosto que será un poco más flojo suponemos por tema vacaciones y septiembre que yo creo que es bueno.


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Ago 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Al final me fui a la casa de veraneo de mi padre para teletrabajar allí hasta el domingo y no tengo conmigo los datos para poneroslos pero ya los vi.
> 
> Así de memoria era una facturación de 15.200 aprox con un beneficio de 2000, le quitamos 833 de traspaso y queda en 1.167
> 
> ...



Has pensado en abrir un hilo en "consumo responsable" sobre como pagas mas de luz en enero que en julio? (teniendo en cuenta que lo que tienes es una cámara de frio y la subida de la misma de estos últimos 6 meses!)


----------



## ElMayoL (4 Ago 2022)

Me flipa q este hilo vaya por casi 400 páginas. Lol


----------



## OBDC (4 Ago 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Me flipa q este hilo vaya por casi 400 páginas. Lol



Es el llamado efecto "accidente en cámara lenta" que menciono un conforero sabio en alguna de esas páginas.
Llegamos a la página 400 para concluir que se endeudarse en 30k para cobrar el equivalente a un SMI mensual, cosa que hubiera hecho con el paro sin pagar nada y hubiera llevado la muhe a la niña al colegio.










Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## javiwell (10 Ago 2022)

leoper dijo:


> está mas muerto que la fruteria




Actualizados resultados de julio

He indicado en la cuota de autónomos el cargo bancario que le llega a mi mujer, en torno a 60 y he modificado hacia atrás.

Pensaba que a los 6 meses ya le subían la cuota y por eso la subí en esta cuenta pero parece que en los primero 12 meses goza de cuota amego. 

Entiendo que le subirán entonces con la cuota de octubre


----------



## AliBey (10 Ago 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Actualizados resultados de julio
> 
> He indicado en la cuota de autónomos el cargo bancario que le llega a mi mujer, en torno a 60 y he modificado hacia atrás.
> 
> ...



¿Vendes hielos industriales?


----------



## javiwell (10 Ago 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> ¿Vendes hielos industriales?



No, no vendemos ningún congelado, si quisiéramos podríamos tener un pequeño congelador con hielo y pizzas pero creo que eso contaminaría el aspecto de la tienda haciéndola más industrial y perjudicaría la venta de fruta y verdura fresca. 

Además, normalmente los clientes prefieren ir al supermercado a comprar esos productos porque saben que en las tiendecitas eso es más caro


----------



## Avulense64 (11 Ago 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, no vendemos ningún congelado, si quisiéramos podríamos tener un pequeño congelador con hielo y pizzas pero creo que eso contaminaría el aspecto de la tienda haciéndola más industrial y perjudicaría la venta de fruta y verdura fresca.
> 
> Además, normalmente los clientes prefieren ir al supermercado a comprar esos productos porque saben que en las tiendecitas eso es más caro



¿Cuánto se saca su mujer limpio al mes, descontando absolutamente todos los gastos del negocio, incluido entre esos gastos entiendo un dinero que aprovisionará para posibles gastos inesperados? Un saludo.


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Ago 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> ¿Cuánto se saca su mujer limpio al mes, descontando absolutamente todos los gastos del negocio, incluido entre esos gastos entiendo un dinero que aprovisionará para posibles gastos inesperados? Un saludo.



Es difícil calcularlo, te contesto yo, tienes que contar los polvorones que todavía se están comiendo comprados a precio mayorista y la fruta podrida, gratis, que se lleva a casa.

Pero entre un gritón de dólares y hasta el infinito y más allá.

Javito, por cierto, cual es tu opinión sobre los paraguayos (me refiero a la fruta)


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (11 Ago 2022)

1167... es que es escalofriante


----------



## javiwell (11 Ago 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> 1167... es que es escalofriante



Eso es durante los 3 primeros años mientras pagamos el precio del traspaso para luego ganar 2 mil limpios al mes y con una empleada.


----------



## javiwell (11 Ago 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> ¿Cuánto se saca su mujer limpio al mes, descontando absolutamente todos los gastos del negocio, incluido entre esos gastos entiendo un dinero que aprovisionará para posibles gastos inesperados? Un saludo.



1.167 los primeros 3 años, 2.000 en adelante siempre conservando a una empleada


----------



## javiwell (12 Ago 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Es difícil calcularlo, te contesto yo, tienes que contar los polvorones que todavía se están comiendo comprados a precio mayorista y la fruta podrida, gratis, que se lleva a casa.
> 
> Pero entre un gritón de dólares y hasta el infinito y más allá.
> 
> Javito, por cierto, cual es tu opinión sobre los paraguayos (me refiero a la fruta)



Son una fruta fácil de coger con la mano y comerla a mordiscos debido a su forma achatada por los polos.

Todos los polvorones se vendieron. En noviembre empieza la campaña y en enero se venden los últimos.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (12 Ago 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Eso es durante los 3 primeros años mientras pagamos el precio del traspaso para luego ganar 2 mil limpios al mes y con una empleada.



Lo de 2 mil limpios todavía no me lo creo, pero espero que en 3 años estemos todos aquí para verlo. No creo que el gobierno nos joda a todos los autónomos menos a los de módulos


----------



## leoper (14 Ago 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> 1167... es que es escalofriante



y porque la cifra de autonomos esta bonificada
gana bastante mas su empleada que ella



javiwell dijo:


> Eso es durante los 3 primeros años mientras pagamos el precio del traspaso para luego ganar 2 mil limpios al mes y con una empleada.






Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Lo de 2 mil limpios todavía no me lo creo, pero espero que en 3 años estemos todos aquí para verlo. No creo que el gobierno nos joda a todos los autónomos menos a los de módulos



De momento, cuando le llegue la cuota normal, hablaremos
Cuando llegue algun imprevisto, hablaremos
cuando tenga que despedir a la empleada porque los numeros no dan y tenga que pagar despido, hablaremos.....

queda mucho por aqui aun

por cierto Javito....agua solo pagas una vez ?, dime como lo haces, porque me interesa, para casa y para el negocio


----------



## javiwell (14 Ago 2022)

leoper dijo:


> y porque la cifra de autonomos esta bonificada
> gana bastante mas su empleada que ella
> 
> 
> ...



El local está dividido en 2 comercios distintos, debiamos pagar el agua entre los dos. 

La del comercio de al lado dice que no usa agua y no quería pagar su parte.

El agua está a nombre del propietario del inmueble, el arrendador.

Al final el propietario asume el coste del agua con lo de los dos alquileres que percibe, para 4 mierdas de factura al año pasa de estar discutiendo con la pelma de la señora de al lado.


----------



## OBDC (17 Ago 2022)

Que pasa Javito, si no te doy caña nadie lee el hilo?
El hilo genera interés por ver como sales de donde te meten los heaters y tus respuestas que acomodas hasta el límite para salir bien parado.
Venga, va, voy a reflotar "mi" hilo que ya volví de las vacaciones. Comiste este año paella en la Malvarrosa? O fue en el Perello? O la inflación se comió las vacaciones de tu incremento salarial y el SMI (muy contentos) de tu mujer? O es que el Audi pierde tanto aceite que no te arriesgas a un viaje de 400 kms por si se pega un recalentón y luego no puedes ir a recoger bolas al lago del golf?
Que alguien me cite así la excusa del ignore no le sirve para no responder que me lee sin loguear siempre.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (17 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Que pasa Javito, si no te doy caña nadie lee el hilo?
> El hilo genera interés por ver como sales de donde te meten los heaters y tus respuestas que acomodas hasta el límite para salir bien parado.
> Venga, va, voy a reflotar "mi" hilo que ya volví de las vacaciones. Comiste este año paella en la Malvarrosa? O fue en el Perello? O la inflación se comió las vacaciones de tu incremento salarial y el SMI (muy contentos) de tu mujer? O es que el Audi pierde tanto aceite que no te arriesgas a un viaje de 400 kms por si se pega un recalentón y luego no puedes ir a recoger bolas al lago del golf?
> Que alguien me cite así la excusa del ignore no le sirve para no responder que me lee sin loguear siempre.
> ...



Sabemos que ha habido campamento wannabe para la heredera, creo.


----------



## OBDC (17 Ago 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Sabemos que ha habido campamento wannabe para la heredera, creo.



Eso ya terminó hace días.....algo está pasando que no nos cuenta el cabroncete.
Seguro que estará camelandose al padre para que le pase la ML280 porque le servirá para llevar más latas de Coca Cola a la tienda.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Armin Arlert (17 Ago 2022)

Ahora está con la reforma de un baño, el negocio le está yendo de puta madre y se ha puesto con ello.


----------



## leoper (17 Ago 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Ahora está con la reforma de un baño, el negocio le está yendo de puta madre y se ha puesto con ello.




o una ampliación.....

u organizando la logistica para el reparto a domicilio......

aunque al que de verdad me gustaría ver por un agujerito es al putoamo del mayorista


----------



## javiwell (18 Ago 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Ahora está con la reforma de un baño, el negocio le está yendo de puta madre y se ha puesto con ello.



Bueno el origen del dinero de la reforma proviene de que me echaron pagándome 33 días por año trabajado con 12 años trabajados para, a continuación, volverme a contratar subiendome el sueldo.

Motivo: se vendía mi empresa sin empleados y el comprador de la empresa necesitaba a un empleado que tuviera exactamente mi perfil... Un golpe de suerte

Eso sí, la frutería va bien, en un par de años espero que pueda pagar la lancha motora.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (18 Ago 2022)

Javi, no seas roñoso, regálale un spa a tu mujera que sufre mucho estrés como CEO de semejante empresa


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (18 Ago 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Javi, no seas roñoso, regálale un spa a tu mujera que sufre mucho estrés como CEO de semejante empresa



El spa se lo tendría que regalar el mayorista. 

A raíz de este hilo, como prestadora de ciertos servicios que soy, no hay contrato que no firme, previamente, mirando fijamente a los hogos de mis clientes, aunque siempre es por videollamada y me quedo como a medias.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (18 Ago 2022)

Este hilo va camino de ser tan largo como el del pony.


----------



## OBDC (18 Ago 2022)

Ellis Wyatt dijo:


> Este hilo va camino de ser tan largo como el del pony.



Ya me ocuparé yo de que lo sea.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Armin Arlert (28 Ago 2022)

Esta muy parado esto no veo interés, ni deben ir las cosas muy bien sino estaría Javi hablándonos de la maravillas del pelotazo que han metido, este mes se ha quedado la empleada sola? mientras os ibais de vacaciones? si es así me temo perdidas amigo.


----------



## OBDC (28 Ago 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Esta muy parado esto no veo interés, ni deben ir las cosas muy bien sino estaría Javi hablándonos de la maravillas del pelotazo que han metido, este mes se ha quedado la empleada sola? mientras os ibais de vacaciones? si es así me temo perdidas amigo.



Javito no pierde nunca, de aquí a llevar el BCE.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (28 Ago 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Esta muy parado esto no veo interés, ni deben ir las cosas muy bien sino estaría Javi hablándonos de la maravillas del pelotazo que han metido, este mes se ha quedado la empleada sola? mientras os ibais de vacaciones? si es así me temo perdidas amigo.



Todo bien, aún no tengo números de agosto.

Nos hemos ido una semana de vacaciones.


----------



## Cachopo (28 Ago 2022)

Estaba yo preguntándome porque este hilo siemñee esta en el top , entro, y me encuentro a una piara de envidiosos deseando ver fracasar al comprador de la fruteria.
Esto es españa


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Ago 2022)

Pero esto sigue aún?


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (28 Ago 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Todo bien, aún no tengo números de agosto.
> 
> Nos hemos ido una semana de vacaciones.



Leed entre líneas. *Solo una semana*. Estamos en crisis, amigos.


----------



## OBDC (28 Ago 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Leed entre líneas. *Solo una semana*. Estamos en crisis, amigos.



La empleada se reveló y se tomó las vacaciones en agosto....parece que ya está empoderandose.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (28 Ago 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Leed entre líneas. *Solo una semana*. Estamos en crisis, amigos.



Dado que a mi me han contratado en una nueva empresa este año me correspondían solo 12 días laborables de vacaciones con el nuevo contrato y no quería consumirlo todo junto en agosto, así tengo otro descanso en navidades.

La frutería solo cierra sábados por la tarde, domingos y festivos, independientemente del número de días de vacaciones que se coja mi mujer. La cuestión es que sus vacaciones estén cubiertas por la empleada, coordinarse y generalmente mi mujer prefiere también de semana en semana e ir disfrutando tiempos cortos más veces.

Es tan fácil como pedirle a la empleada que haga más horas determinada semana y a cambio que libre viernes y sábado de la siguiente por ejemplo y todos contentos.


----------



## Mundocruel (29 Ago 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Dado que a mi me han contratado en una nueva empresa este año me correspondían solo 12 días laborables de vacaciones con el nuevo contrato y no quería consumirlo todo junto en agosto, así tengo otro descanso en navidades.
> 
> La frutería solo cierra sábados por la tarde, domingos y festivos, independientemente del número de días de vacaciones que se coja mi mujer. La cuestión es que sus vacaciones estén cubiertas por la empleada, coordinarse y generalmente mi mujer prefiere también de semana en semana e ir disfrutando tiempos cortos más veces.
> 
> Es tan fácil como pedirle a la empleada que haga más horas determinada semana y a cambio que libre viernes y sábado de la siguiente por ejemplo y todos contentos.



Y quentin mujer se coma 12 horas ese viernes que libra la empleada. Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## javiwell (29 Ago 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y quentin mujer se coma 12 horas ese viernes que libra la empleada. Un plan sin fisuras.



Ni que fuera para tanto trabajar 12 horas un día en una fruteria.

La gente tiene aguante para beberse 3 copas y acostarse a las 3 de la mañana el sábado pero si le hablas de trabajar 4 horas más un viernes para librar otro viernes completo ya parece que se van a ir al hospital de la taquicardia


----------



## OBDC (29 Ago 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ni que fuera para tanto trabajar 12 horas un día en una fruteria.
> 
> La gente tiene aguante para beberse 3 copas y acostarse a las 3 de la mañana el sábado pero si le hablas de trabajar 4 horas más un viernes para librar otro viernes completo ya parece que se van a ir al hospital de la taquicardia



Tienes razón. Que vaya acostumbrándose que será para los próximos episodios.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (29 Ago 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ni que fuera para tanto trabajar 12 horas un día en una fruteria.
> 
> La gente tiene aguante para beberse 3 copas y acostarse a las 3 de la mañana el sábado pero si le hablas de trabajar 4 horas más un viernes para librar otro viernes completo ya parece que se van a ir al hospital de la taquicardia



Ni que fuera para tanto trabajar 12 horas un día en una fruteria. Les pones un negocio y se creen que tienen que tener empleada y todo. Luego el sábado se van a bailar bachata y dejan al marido con la niña 15 horas solo.


----------



## javiwell (29 Ago 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Ni que fuera para tanto trabajar 12 horas un día en una fruteria. Les pones un negocio y se creen que tienen que tener empleada y todo. Luego el sábado se van a bailar bachata y dejan al marido con la niña 15 horas solo.



No es lo mismo trabajar 12 horas un día que trabajar eso todos los días laborables del año y sábados por la mañana.

Si además tienes hijos pues es todavía más complicado prescindir de empleada. 

Posible si pero es una mierda de vida que tú querrás para tí pero yo no quiero para mi mujer.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Ago 2022)

El hilo más coñazo de todo el foro


----------



## 917 (29 Ago 2022)

Es un buen negocio, pero muy esclavo.


----------



## Mundocruel (29 Ago 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ni que fuera para tanto trabajar 12 horas un día en una fruteria.
> 
> La gente tiene aguante para beberse 3 copas y acostarse a las 3 de la mañana el sábado pero si le hablas de trabajar 4 horas más un viernes para librar otro viernes completo ya parece que se van a ir al hospital de la taquicardia



Hombre, creía que para esto dabas pero ni eso, no es por aguantar o dejar de aguantar es que el salario de tu señora empieza a ser de cuenco arrocista.


----------



## javiwell (30 Ago 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Hombre, creía que para esto dabas pero ni eso, no es por aguantar o dejar de aguantar es que el salario de tu señora empieza a ser de cuenco arrocista.



Que salario?


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Ago 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que salario?



También es verdad, ahí tengo que darte la razón...

¿Qué salario?


----------



## OBDC (30 Ago 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> También es verdad, ahí tengo que darte la razón...
> 
> ¿Qué salario?



Increíble el concepto.....
Considerar beneficio un trabajo, es la trampa que mucho follafranquicias se come con patatas fritas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (30 Ago 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> También es verdad, ahí tengo que darte la razón...
> 
> ¿Qué salario?



Ningún salario, rendimientos de las actividades económicas.

Un salario es el precio en un contrato laboral por cuenta ajena.


----------



## leoper (31 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Es un buen negocio, pero muy esclavo.




Preguntale entonces a javito el tlf del mayorista, que seguro que te traspasa otra ( o todas ) de las que tiene sin pestañear


----------



## OBDC (31 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Es un buen negocio, pero muy esclavo.



Y cual es la diferencia entonces por poner un ejemplo, con ser camionero asalariado? Obviando la inversión y el riesgo, que no es poca cosa.
Un camionero se mete mínimo 3k mensuales en el bolsillo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Y cual es la diferencia entonces por poner un ejemplo, con ser camionero asalariado? Obviando la inversión y el riesgo, que no es poca cosa.
> Un camionero se mete mínimo 3k mensuales en el bolsillo.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Estás insinuando que la peruchi es de tipo camionero?


----------



## OBDC (31 Ago 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Estás insinuando que la peruchi es de tipo camionero?



Hombre, esto del empoderamiento feminismo no pone género a ninguna profesión.
Incluso hasta como policía bajan los requisitos a la hora de opositar (previo pacto con los delincuentes de que corran menos si los persigue un agente femenino) como camioneras conozco alguna que para tener conciliación familiar y poder ir a buscar a la hija al colegio le dan rutas regionales.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (1 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Y cual es la diferencia entonces por poner un ejemplo, con ser camionero asalariado? Obviando la inversión y el riesgo, que no es poca cosa.
> Un camionero se mete mínimo 3k mensuales en el bolsillo.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Lo de 3k son quimeras, en este caso el ideal es la empleada de la peruchi, con su buen SMI de mil pavazos (al lado del sueldo de su jefa es una fortuna), sus vacaciones, su ver cómo el mayorista le hace el lío a la panchi, su meter mano en la caja... Tiene que estar gozando.


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Lo de 3k son quimeras, en este caso el ideal es la empleada de la peruchi, con su buen SMI de mil pavazos (al lado del sueldo de su jefa es una fortuna), sus vacaciones, su ver cómo el mayorista le hace el lío a la panchi, su meter mano en la caja... Tiene que estar gozando.



Cobrar lo mismo que su jefa, con cero responsabilidades una vez sale del trabajo y encima con su indemnización por despido llegado el caso, no tiene precio.


----------



## OBDC (1 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Cobrar lo mismo que su jefa, con cero responsabilidades una vez sale del trabajo y encima con su indemnización por despido llegado el caso, no tiene precio.



Y sin deudas.....ni un marido pelafustán.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## leoper (1 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Lo de 3k son quimeras, en este caso el ideal es la empleada de la peruchi, con su buen SMI de mil pavazos (al lado del sueldo de su jefa es una fortuna), sus vacaciones, su ver cómo el mayorista le hace el lío a la panchi, su meter mano en la caja... Tiene que estar gozando.



segun las tablas, cobra mas del SMI


----------



## javiwell (1 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Cobrar lo mismo que su jefa, con cero responsabilidades una vez sale del trabajo y encima con su indemnización por despido llegado el caso, no tiene precio.



La jefa está ganando 2000 euros limpios al mes, los 30 mil del traspaso son un activo que está pagando con lo que gana siendo dueña.

Valor que se podría recuperar o al menos parcialmente volviendo a traspasar el negocio.

Además la jefa tiene la opción de despedir a la empleada y currar y ganar mucho más. Opción, no obligación.

No hay muchos trabajos donde ganes 2 mil euros limpios sin estudios y trabajando 8 horas diarias de lunes a sábado.

Bueno, taxista quizá pero hay que comprar una licencia claro.


----------



## OBDC (1 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La jefa está ganando 2000 euros limpios al mes, los 30 mil del traspaso son un activo que está pagando con lo que gana siendo dueña.
> 
> Valor que se podría recuperar o al menos parcialmente volviendo a traspasar el negocio.
> 
> ...



Estudios formales no tiene, pero sabe más que tú y tu padre juntos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## leoper (2 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La jefa está ganando 2000 euros limpios al mes, los 30 mil del traspaso son un activo que está pagando con lo que gana siendo dueña.



la jefa está perdiendo cotizacion, se queda sin paro, y lo de que el dinero que estas pagando de traspaso es un activo........pues lo veo chungo la verdad

de hecho no entiendo la razon para pagar por un traspaso de una fruteria, que la puedes montar donde y cuando te de la gana


----------



## OBDC (2 Sep 2022)

leoper dijo:


> la jefa está perdiendo cotizacion, se queda sin paro, y lo de que el dinero que estas pagando de traspaso es un activo........pues lo veo chungo la verdad
> 
> de hecho no entiendo *la razon para pagar por un traspaso de una fruteria*, que la puedes montar donde y cuando te de la gana



Será por no esforzarse en pensar?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (2 Sep 2022)

leoper dijo:


> la jefa está perdiendo cotizacion, se queda sin paro, y lo de que el dinero que estas pagando de traspaso es un activo........pues lo veo chungo la verdad
> 
> de hecho no entiendo la razon para pagar por un traspaso de una fruteria, que la puedes montar donde y cuando te de la gana




La cuota de autónomos da derecho a prestación por cese de actividad, prestación que en principio no vas a necesitar mientras quieras seguir trabajando y no quiebres.

Te explico la razón para pagar el traspaso: Abrir donde y cuando te de la gana no te garantiza tener 200 clientes cada día comprando en tu tienda desde el día uno de la apertura, fin de las razones a esgrimir.


----------



## OBDC (2 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La cuota de autónomos da derecho a prestación por cese de actividad, prestación que en principio no vas a necesitar mientras quieras seguir trabajando y no quiebres.
> 
> Te explico la razón para pagar el traspaso: Abrir donde y cuando te de la gana no te garantiza tener 200 clientes cada día comprando en tu tienda desde el día uno de la apertura, fin de las razones a esgrimir.



Pues si mal no recuerdo el mayorista iba a cerrar.
El timing correcto hubiera sido:

1) cobrar el despido
2) esperar a que cierre.
3) alquilar el local.
4) pedir el anticipo del paro para montar negocio.
5) abrir la nueva frutería.

La diferencia es de - 45k en un caso (compra de traspaso más prestaciones y derechos perdidos) a por lo menos +10k en otro, la misma clientela y sin adquirir pasivos con empleada ladrona

Entre una opción y otra hay 55k, lo que significa que cada uno de los 200 clientes (que si abren otra frutería enfrente haciendo dumping en 5 minutos se pierden) tuvieron un coste de 137 €, que era tan sencillo de reducir a 20 € haciendo una promoción de fudeluzacion con un regalo de 5 pavos cada vez que entraran clientes las 4 primeras veces.....

Unos genios de las finanzas me resultaron los ilustrados familiares, gestor uno y vendedor de seguros otro... 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## leoper (2 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues si mal no recuerdo el mayorista iba a cerrar.
> El timing correcto hubiera sido:
> 
> 1) cobrar el despido
> ...



buen resumen


----------



## OBDC (3 Sep 2022)

leoper dijo:


> buen resumen



Ahora está haciendo cuentas como constructora y especulador inmobiliario en otro hilo. 
Saltamos a negociados mayores 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## cohynetes (6 Sep 2022)

Cómo va la cosa? Seguimos vendiendo sandías a 15 euros?


----------



## OBDC (6 Sep 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Cómo va la cosa? Seguimos vendiendo sandías a 15 euros?



Ahora a 30 incluyendo el tope del gas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## cohynetes (6 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ahora a 30 incluyendo el tope del gas.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Santolin (7 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ahora a 30 incluyendo el tope del gas.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Dedicas toda tu vida a este hilo, cada vez que entro siempre te veo aquí mofandote con tu estúpida firma de friki de mierda comedoritos, eres jodidamente patético


----------



## OBDC (7 Sep 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Dedicas toda tu vida a este hilo, cada vez que entro siempre te veo aquí mofandote con tu estúpida firma de friki de mierda comedoritos, eres jodidamente patético



Si, el hilo es mi obra.
Pero lo hago para que tú dediques tu vida a leer mi firma, que por lo que veo disfrutas en todo su esplendor siendo tu guía espiritual.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## javiwell (7 Sep 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Cómo va la cosa? Seguimos vendiendo sandías a 15 euros?



Tirando, agosto no ha ido muy allá, todo dios ha salido de la ciudad de vacaciones ya hasta los cojones de años de restricciones y de no viajar. Aún no tengo números pero flojo.

Por lo general los comerciantes notan menos consumo, hasta en el mercado central lo están notando.

Empieza de nuevo el cole y las familias vuelven a sus rutinas, nosotros el 1 de octubre pagamos los 10 mil sin necesidad de financiación bancaria, todo generado por la frutería.

Estamos ya a pocos días de completar el primer año de negocio, haré un cuadrito resumen de las cifras del año a su debido tiempo.


----------



## OBDC (7 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tirando, agosto no ha ido muy allá, todo dios ha salido de la ciudad de vacaciones ya hasta los cojones de años de restricciones y de no viajar. Aún no tengo números pero flojo.
> 
> Por lo general los comerciantes notan menos consumo, hasta en el mercado central lo están notando.
> 
> ...



De la frutería no, salió del SMI que tu mujer no llega a cobrar por su trabajo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (8 Sep 2022)

Jojojojo sieeeempre hay excusa


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (8 Sep 2022)

Pero no le metáis tanta caña al Javi, joder. La peruchi está haciendo lo que puede con lo que tiene. 

Gracias por seguir compartiendo números.


----------



## OBDC (8 Sep 2022)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Pero no le metáis tanta caña al Javi, joder. La peruchi está haciendo lo que puede con lo que tiene.
> 
> Gracias por seguir compartiendo números.



Dirás inventando números.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (8 Sep 2022)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Pero no le metáis tanta caña al Javi, joder. La peruchi está haciendo lo que puede con lo que tiene.
> 
> Gracias por seguir compartiendo números.



Pero si se toca el coño a dos manos, no me jodas


----------



## OBDC (8 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Pero si se toca el coño a dos manos, no me jodas



Si no fuera por los upeos de los heaters este hilo no hubiera pasado de 3 páginas. El hilo es nuestro y javito el personaje.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (8 Sep 2022)

Las dos partes tenéis razón. Eso hace de, este, vuestro hilo, algo bellísimo.


----------



## kornconath (8 Sep 2022)

Muerta la reina de Inglaterra, ya hay excusa para los futuros pobres resultados de las ventas de naranjas. Toca comprar calabazas para que la acuchillen los niños.


Y visita al campo de golf a pasear a la peruchi


----------



## OBDC (8 Sep 2022)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Las dos partes tenéis razón. Eso hace de, este, vuestro hilo, algo bellísimo.



Todos sabemos que el caos siempre reina finalmente sobre el orden, y eso dejará únicamente una parte con razón.
Lo más probable es que esté la peruchi trabajando 3 años por el SMI [escaso], perder el paro, perder el finiquito y tenga que cerrar habiendo pagado el traspaso con suerte y el suegro condonando la deuda. 
Yo es la primera vez que veo comprar un trabajo de un SMI.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (9 Sep 2022)

Un día más en la frutería 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Armin Arlert (10 Sep 2022)

Javi cuando tendremos las cuentas de septiembre queremos nuestra dosis de droga mensual, sobretodo para ver si un año después con toda la subida de la luz que llevamos pagando el que menos un 50% y otros hasta el doble tu sigues pagando cuatro duros por la luz dando igual que en la calle hagan 0 grados que 40 que vuestras cámaras frigorificas gastan prácticamente lo mismo todo el año. 30 euros de diferencia entre enero y julio...


----------



## javiwell (10 Sep 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Javi cuando tendremos las cuentas de septiembre queremos nuestra dosis de droga mensual, sobretodo para ver si un año después con toda la subida de la luz que llevamos pagando el que menos un 50% y otros hasta el doble tu sigues pagando cuatro duros por la luz dando igual que en la calle hagan 0 grados que 40 que vuestras cámaras frigorificas gastan prácticamente lo mismo todo el año. 30 euros de diferencia entre enero y julio...



No sé a qué horas encienden la cámara de frío pero sí que el precio del kWh es cambiante según el día y tiene importantes variaciones según la hora, supongo que están cuidando más las horas en que eligen encender la cámara.

Aún no tengo números de agosto, falta que mi mujer suba los papeles y se ponga a sumar.


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No sé a qué horas encienden la cámara de frío pero sí que el precio del kWh es cambiante según el día y tiene importantes variaciones según la hora*, supongo que están cuidando más las horas en que eligen encender la cámara.*
> 
> Aún no tengo números de agosto, falta que mi mujer suba los papeles y se ponga a sumar.



De verdad que no entiendo ese empeño pertinaz en que creamos que eres un indigente mental.


----------



## javiwell (10 Sep 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> De verdad que no entiendo ese empeño pertinaz en que creamos que eres un indigente mental.



Pertinaz no, contumaz


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pertinaz no, contumaz



Lo dicho.


----------



## OBDC (10 Sep 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Lo dicho.










Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (10 Sep 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Lo dicho.



Bueno y no nos vas a poner una canción hoy?


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (10 Sep 2022)

Hacedlo ya


----------



## OBDC (11 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno y no nos vas a poner una canción hoy?



@Mundocruel, venga, va, ponle la banda sonora que este cree que está en el mundo de Disney y su mujer es Pocahontas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> @Mundocruel, venga, va, ponle la banda sonora que este cree que está en el mundo de Disney y su mujer es Pocahontas.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.





No es que tenga mucho que ver, o sí, con la situación pero así igual le da por buscar algo de información sobre el creador del grupo.

Eso unido a que lea mi firma igual nos lleva al final de este sufrimiento (pertinaz o contumaz se lo dejo a su elección)


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (11 Sep 2022)

Todavía la frutería sigue en pie?


----------



## javiwell (11 Sep 2022)

$ :(){ :|:& };: dijo:


> Todavía la frutería sigue en pie?



Desde los años 80


----------



## OBDC (11 Sep 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No es que tenga mucho que ver, o sí, con la situación pero así igual le da por buscar algo de información sobre el creador del grupo.
> 
> Eso unido a que lea mi firma igual nos lleva al final de este sufrimiento (pertinaz o contumaz se lo dejo a su elección)



La frutería la terminará "recomprando" el mayorista como dación en pago por la deuda y de vuelta vendiéndola a otro iluso.
El negocio de la frutería no es la venta de fruta, es el traspaso. El mayorista es un crack , con un control de la psicología de las ansias e infulas de las charo-dependientas que te cagas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (13 Sep 2022)

Javito, me vino un escalofrío de esos que te vienen cuando intuyes algo malo. 
La frutería sigue abierta? Sigue tu muhé como dueña? 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Sep 2022)

Lo poco que he leido del hilo, lo triste es que una puñetera frutería no pueda ser rentable como negocio Paco. Vale que hay que tener un minimo de idea pero en un pais sano tendría que poder ser llevada por una charo medianamente inteligente. 
Estamos hablando de una frutería no de una start up de apps o drones a base de energía solar.


----------



## OBDC (13 Sep 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo poco que he leido del hilo, lo triste es que una puñetera frutería no pueda ser rentable como negocio Paco. Vale que hay que tener un minimo de idea pero en un pais sano tendría que poder ser llevada por una charo medianamente inteligente.
> Estamos hablando de una frutería no de una start up de apps o drones a base de energía solar.



Es por eso mismo, como lo puede hacer cualquiera no tiene ningún valor agregado más que el trabajo realizado y de valor equivalente a un SMI....
Si se ganará pasta todo el mundo tendría una frutería y se venderían entre ellos.
Si hasta un pakistaní sin casi saber el idioma la puede montar, es que la barrera de acceso es meramente el trabajo físico y la dedicación temporal, y eso está muy mal remunerado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (14 Sep 2022)

Llego el fin....














Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es por eso mismo, como lo puede hacer cualquiera no tiene ningún valor agregado más que el trabajo realizado y de valor equivalente a un SMI....
> Si se ganará pasta todo el mundo tendría una frutería y se venderían entre ellos.
> Si hasta un pakistaní sin casi saber el idioma la puede montar, es que la barrera de acceso es meramente el trabajo físico y la dedicación temporal, y eso está muy mal remunerado.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Está claro que en estos negocios para ganar pasta hay que echar horas: irse a comprar la fruta, no que te la sirva el mayorista por Glovo; abrir las horas que puedas viendo bien si te sale rentable tener empleada (encima a jornada completa)... Ahora, si solo quieres entretener a la mujer y decir que es empresaria, el traspaso está dpm.


----------



## javiwell (14 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Está claro que en estos negocios para ganar pasta hay que echar horas: irse a comprar la fruta, no que te la sirva el mayorista por Glovo; abrir las horas que puedas viendo bien si te sale rentable tener empleada (encima a jornada completa)... Ahora, si solo quieres entretener a la mujer y decir que es empresaria, el traspaso está dpm.



Y como llevas 3 metros cúbicos de cajas que pesan 500 kg a las 5 de la madrugada ¿En el Audi? 

Si cierras a las 22:00 h la tienda ¿Te vas a levantar a las 4 am de lunes a sábado para ir hasta el mercado a cargar de lunes a sábado?

No te lo traen en Globo te lo traen en un camión, cargado sobre un palet que previamente has configurado por wassap. Mueven el palet con una máquina y lo introducen en el almacén de la tienda mientras tú te dedicas a colocar las cajas en los expositores y en la cámara antes de abrir y decir buenos días a los vecinos recién duchado.


Puedes ir al mercado cada día a por la mercancía, para eso necesitas, vehículos, personal, y varias tiendas... Una cadena de tiendas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y como llevas 3 metros cúbicos de cajas que pesan 500 kg a las 5 de la madrugada ¿En el Audi?
> 
> Si cierras a las 22:00 h la tienda ¿Te vas a levantar a las 4 am de lunes a sábado para ir hasta el mercado a cargar de lunes a sábado?
> 
> ...



Yo te digo cómo se gana pasta en estos negocios: a base de echar horas y currando *tú*. Que tu mujer huela bien no es distintivo, estamos hablando de una frutería Paco, algo que se monta cualquier matao sin la ESO y que da dinero si te matas a trabajar, no hay más. Como un bar, una peluquería o cualquier otro negocio cañí. Y, a poder ser, currando varios familiares.

Está visto que con tu modelo no se gana pasta, pero tú quieres algo cómodo, es lo que hay. Hasta que venga un revés, claro, porque ser autónomo y comodón no suele ser buena combinación. Haber opositao.


----------



## javiwell (14 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Yo te digo cómo se gana pasta en estos negocios: a base de echar horas y currando *tú*. Que tu mujer huela bien no es distintivo, estamos hablando de una frutería Paco, algo que se monta cualquier matao sin la ESO y que da dinero si te matas a trabajar, no hay más. Como un bar, una peluquería o cualquier otro negocio cañí. Y, a poder ser, currando varios familiares.
> 
> Está visto que con tu modelo no se gana pasta, pero tú quieres algo cómodo, es lo que hay. Hasta que venga un revés, claro, porque ser autónomo y comodón no suele ser buena combinación. Haber opositao.



Con casi todo el año completado, los resultados después de impuestos apuntan a los 23 mil euros anuales después de impuestos.

Un empleado por cuanta ajena que cobre ese salario neto tiene que tener un bruto de casi 30 mil euros

A ver que empleada de frutería o de supermercado puede enseñarte una nómina de 30 mil brutos y una clausula que impida su despido laboral en el contrato más un indemnización pactada de 25 mil euros en caso de renuncia voluntaria a su puesto de trabajo.


----------



## OBDC (14 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Con casi todo el año completado, los resultados después de impuestos apuntan a los 23 mil euros anuales después de impuestos.
> 
> Un empleado por cuanta ajena que cobre ese salario neto tiene que tener un bruto de casi 30 mil euros
> 
> A ver que empleada de frutería o de supermercado puede enseñarte una nómina de 30 mil brutos y una clausula que impida su despido laboral en el contrato más un indemnización pactada de 25 mil euros en caso de renuncia voluntaria a su puesto de trabajo.



Y que empleada de frutería o supermercado se queda sin paro, se queda con una jubilación de 500 €, se queda sin despido, paga 45k por por una nómina y se queda con los pasivos de una empleada?
Lo dicho, un negoción.....
Moraleja: más vale ser empleada de supermercado que empresario muerto de hamvre con infulas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Armin Arlert (14 Sep 2022)

Javi queremos las cuentas de agosto que ya estamos a mitad de septiembre, danos un poco de vidilla


----------



## javiwell (14 Sep 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Javi queremos las cuentas de agosto que ya estamos a mitad de septiembre, danos un poco de vidilla



Mi mujer metió todas las facturas de agosto en el ordenador menos las importantes que son las del mayorista, estoy esperando por esa información.


----------



## OBDC (14 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi mujer metió todas las facturas de agosto en el ordenador menos las importantes que son las del mayorista, estoy esperando por esa información.



Justo esas no las mete.....
Venga Javito, reconoce que habéis pegado el cerrojazo y ya no le pagáis al mayorista las facturas para presionarlo a que os recompre el truño...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Con casi todo el año completado, los resultados después de impuestos apuntan a los 23 mil euros anuales después de impuestos.
> 
> Un empleado por cuanta ajena que cobre ese salario neto tiene que tener un bruto de casi 30 mil euros
> 
> A ver que empleada de frutería o de supermercado puede enseñarte una nómina de 30 mil brutos y una clausula que impida su despido laboral en el contrato más un indemnización pactada de 25 mil euros en caso de renuncia voluntaria a su puesto de trabajo.



En el Mercadona pronto cobrarán eso, no es coña. Además de que tampoco pagas impuestos como con una nómina de 30k, y de momento al resto ya nos han subido la cuota para 2023.

Por otra parte, indemnización de 25k? Quién te va a pagar eso por 4 estanterías y una cámara?


----------



## javiwell (14 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> En el Mercadona pronto cobrarán eso, no es coña. Además de que tampoco pagas impuestos como con una nómina de 30k, y de momento al resto ya nos han subido la cuota para 2023.
> 
> Por otra parte, indemnización de 25k? Quién te va a pagar eso por 4 estanterías y una cámara?



Echa un vistazo a cualquier frutería céntrica de ciudad a ver qué piden por traspaso de negocio en funcionamiento

Mercadona tiene la siguiente política de remuneración en función de la antigüedad en la empresa, primer lustro subidón cada año. Al cuarto año salario máximo.


AntigüedadSalario Neto mesSalario neto añoSalario bruto año11.24214.90418.00021.56518.78023.00031.73820.85626.0004 o más1.92923.14830.000

Es decir mi mujer, con una empleada, gana como si le hubiera contratado la empresa que mejor paga de España pero, además, nadie le puede echar y puede vender su negocio si decide dejar de trabajar.


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Echa un vistazo a cualquier frutería céntrica de ciudad a ver qué piden por traspaso de negocio en funcionamiento
> 
> Mercadona tiene la siguiente política de remuneración en función de la antigüedad en la empresa, primer lustro subidón cada año. Al cuarto año salario.
> 
> ...



Empeño le pones, desde luego.


----------



## kornconath (15 Sep 2022)

Cerrojazo y excusas.
Volvemos a mezclar salarios con beneficios


----------



## OBDC (15 Sep 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Cerrojazo y excusas.
> Volvemos a mezclar salarios con beneficios



Y cuando tenga perdidas mezclará las mismas con donaciones a gente necesitada...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (15 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Y cuando tenga perdidas mezclará las mismas con donaciones a gente necesitada...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



A ver cuando pasa mantenimiento la cámara, que debería cada tres meses con los certificados de que mantiene la cadena de frío (ejjque la apago cuando la luz está alta y la enciendo cuando me apetece) , o la baja tensión anual, o los extintores, la OCA del local que con suerte la pasó el propietario antes de hacer caja, el cambio de luces, persianas...

todo eso tambien lo paga el empleado del Mercadona. 

La verdad es que el local se lo debieron entregar en un estado inmejorable. Tiene el mismo gasto en mantenimiento que la merma de fruta y el incremento de la tarifa de la luz.


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> A ver cuando pasa mantenimiento la cámara, que debería cada tres meses con los certificados de que mantiene la cadena de frío, o la baja tensión anual, o los extintores, la OCA del local que con suerte la pasó el propietario antes de hacer caja, el cambio de luces, persianas...
> 
> todo eso tambien lo paga el empleado del Mercadona.
> 
> La verdad es que el local se lo debieron entregar en un estado inmejorable. Tiene el mismo gasto en mantenimiento que la merma de fruta y el incremento de la tarifa de la luz.



Pipas


----------



## kornconath (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pipas



Las que nos comemos leyendote


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Cerrojazo y excusas.
> Volvemos a mezclar salarios con beneficios




Ambos son rentas, puedes percibir rentas por tu trabajo, por tus actividades económicas (nuestro caso), por el capital mobiliario o por el capital inmobiliario...


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Las que nos comemos leyendote



Bueno eso es que lo gosais


----------



## asiqué (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y como llevas 3 metros cúbicos de cajas que pesan 500 kg a las 5 de la madrugada ¿En el Audi?
> 
> Si cierras a las 22:00 h la tienda ¿Te vas a levantar a las 4 am de lunes a sábado para ir hasta el mercado a cargar de lunes a sábado?
> 
> ...



quiza si cambia el audi por una citroen berlingo?
luego cuando no trabaja subes la fila trasera de asientos y tienes un vehiculo de puta madre para viajar.

Quiza el primer fallo es abrir la fruteria hasta las 10 continuando con tener la empleada que te resta muchas ganancias, asi a ojo, 2000€ minimo

Reduce las horas de apertura de 10 a 14 y de 17 a 19:30.

Llegas de mercamadrid a las 7 colocas la fruta y te vas un rato a dormir si vives cerca.
Pero si tienes camara lo logico es que dediques 1 solo dia o 2 a lo sumo en ir a mercamadrid, que puedes hacer coincidir con el lunes para haber tenido 1,5 dias de descanso.

Asi lo aharia yo.
sin ser frutero pero si siendo "empresario" como tu dices por ser autonomo con un negocio que tengo.
Hay que trabajar para que a fin de mes ganes mas que alguien con tu teorico mismo puesto de trabajo a regimen general.
Para que dejarte los cuernos a trabajar si puedes ganar lo mismo o mas y OJO, COTIZAR MAS y trabajar menos trabajando de frutero en un eroski de 10 a 17, que cuando sales de trabajar te olvidas de todo hasta el dia siguiente cosa que siendo autonomo no pasa.

Montar un cristo bendito entre traspaso, deudas, amortizaciones, gente contratada, tratos extraños con tu suministrador de mercancia, audis y 391 paginas de un hilo para ganar no se, a ojo, 1200€ de media al mes NO MERECE LA PENA.


no soy frutero, estas apreciaciones la hago desde un ejercicio de imaginacion de como trabajaria yo siendo un frutero


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> quiza si cambia el audi por una citroen berlingo?
> luego cuando no trabaja subes la fila trasera de asientos y tienes un vehiculo de puta madre para viajar.
> 
> Quiza el primer fallo es abrir la fruteria hasta las 10 continuando con tener la empleada que te resta muchas ganancias, asi a ojo, 2000€ minimo
> ...



Para ganar a ojo 1.900

Por otra parte, necesitas que el pedido sea diario para tener la mercancía más fresca

Además ir al club de golf con una berlingo no es mi estilo


----------



## asiqué (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Para ganar a ojo 1.900
> 
> Por otra parte, necesitas que el pedido sea diario para tener la mercancía más fresca
> 
> Además ir al club de golf con una berlingo no es mi estilo



guardar las apariencias hace que la gente muera de hambre.
Gano mas pasta yo siendo un currela paco con una furgo de 15 años que el aparejador de la obra con su MB.
Al final eso es lo importante y no lo que se quiere aparentar.

Supongo que puedes comprar platanos verdes y platanos mas al punto para poner a la venta gradualmente todo.
como te he dicho el lunes pillas para toda la semana o incluso para 2 semanas y otro dia por ejemplo el jueves vas a pillar las cosas que si son frescas frescas, champis, lechugas y esas cosas…
asi funciono un mini supermercado paco en mi barrio que yo sepa minimo 35 años hasta que el señor se jubilo.






offtopic: me voy con mi furgo y mi NO novia pasamos la noche al fresco echamos un polvete en em campo y por la mañana mientras ella se queda sobando en la cama yome doy un paseo y pillo unos hongitos que aun estan mojados con el rocio, y desayuno un rico revuelto.
a cuanto compras tu los hongos edulis al mayorista? 15€ kilo?
a ni me salen casi gratix


----------



## OBDC (15 Sep 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Las que nos comemos leyendote





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## asiqué (15 Sep 2022)

@OBDC 
este hilo da para serie turca de antonia 3.
Compramos los derechos?


----------



## OBDC (15 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> guardar las apariencias hace que la gente muera de hambre.
> Gano mas pasta yo siendo un currela paco con una furgo de 15 años que el aparejador de la obra con su MB.
> Al final eso es lo importante y no lo que se quiere aparentar.
> 
> ...



Hay una gran diferencia entre un autónomo y un vividor que se cree que montar un chiringuito le tienen que rendir peitesía las Charos del barrio.
Estos les importa más los likes de las RS que el resultado económico.
Y mira como es la cosa, que yo siendo su principal heater [y upeador del hilo] tengo más likes en este hilo que él.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (15 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> @OBDC
> este hilo da para serie turca de antonia 3.
> Compramos los derechos?



Yo ya los tengo 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## asiqué (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Para ganar a ojo 1.900
> 
> Por otra parte, necesitas que el pedido sea diario para tener la mercancía más fresca
> 
> Además ir al club de golf con una berlingo no es mi estilo



te vuelvo a citar por no meter mil preguntas en la misma respuesta;
esos 1900 que gana tu mujer como son? ya limpios a fin de año fiscal?
mi regla; si un oficial de primera gana 1700 yo no monto currela autonomo para ganar 1900


----------



## OBDC (15 Sep 2022)

Javito, cuenta cuantos likes tienes tu y cuantos yo en el hilo por favor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Echa un vistazo a cualquier frutería céntrica de ciudad a ver qué piden por traspaso de negocio en funcionamiento
> 
> Mercadona tiene la siguiente política de remuneración en función de la antigüedad en la empresa, primer lustro subidón cada año. Al cuarto año salario máximo.
> 
> ...



Tienes que ser troll. Mercadona de momento sube sueldos según IPC y tiene primas, tu mujer espérate si consigue no irse a la ruina en 4 meses.

No sé lo que piden, pero te digo yo que hay que ser notas para traspasar una frutería cuando se te ha dicho mil veces que esos 30k te los gastas en acondicionar bien el local y en precios de derribo al principio y tienes cola. No es un Zara, nadie entra por ver "Frutas Paco". Por otra parte, ya no puedes decir lo de que la caja diaria es de mil euros, con suerte de 600, a ver a quién engañas con eso.

Y eso de que nadie la puede echar... Pues depende de cuánto tiempo estéis dispuestos a aguantar las pérdidas, claro, pero en Mercadona al menos tienes indemnización y paro.

Es que no entiendo por qué defiendes a ultranza lo evidente, cuando aquí se te han dado buenos consejos, pero allá tú. A ver los resultados del primer año.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> quiza si cambia el audi por una citroen berlingo?
> luego cuando no trabaja subes la fila trasera de asientos y tienes un vehiculo de puta madre para viajar.
> 
> Quiza el primer fallo es abrir la fruteria hasta las 10 continuando con tener la empleada que te resta muchas ganancias, asi a ojo, 2000€ minimo
> ...



Mira, no te digo ni que vaya a por la fruta ella. Pero alguien diría que Javito and peruchi han calculado lo que venden en ese tramo horario versus a reducir horario y prescindir de la empleada? Creéis que la panchi sabe usar el Excel? Porque siempre se le olvida meter albaranes, por lo que sea. Que alguien me explique cómo se lleva un negocio sin saber hacer cuatro operaciones de contabilidad básicas, por favor.

Está claro que el aparentar les pierde, pero bueno, no pasa nada porque papá gestor está ahí.


----------



## OBDC (15 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Tienes que ser troll. Mercadona de momento sube sueldos según IPC y tiene primas, tu mujer espérate si consigue no irse a la ruina en 4 meses.
> 
> No sé lo que piden, pero te digo yo que hay que ser notas para traspasar una frutería cuando se te ha dicho mil veces que esos 30k te los gastas en acondicionar bien el local y en precios de derribo al principio y tienes cola. No es un Zara, nadie entra por ver "Frutas Paco". Por otra parte, ya no puedes decir lo de que la caja diaria es de mil euros, con suerte de 600, a ver a quién engañas con eso.
> 
> ...



Que los resultados que va a publicar son los que le salgan de la polla......porque ha cerrado el chiringuito.
Antes era más fácil, era "tocar" los números porque había cuentas "oficiales", ahora para mentir tiene que montarlos todos, lo que es una faena inadmisible para continuar el hilo.
Todos los días reza [porque es fervoroso creyente] que yo no le upee el hilo así no tiene que seguir con el "invent".
La frutería es la primera víctima de las empresas afectadas por la predicción de @Erio-Eleuterio. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> te vuelvo a citar por no meter mil preguntas en la misma respuesta;
> esos 1900 que gana tu mujer como son? ya limpios a fin de año fiscal?
> mi regla; si un oficial de primera gana 1700 yo no monto currela autonomo para ganar 1900



1.900 ya limpios de impuestos x12. Eso con empleada, sin empleada y sin vida serían 4.600 euros.

Frente a lo que ganaba antes que eran como 1.150 limpios.

Antes tenía paro, ahora no lo necesita. 

Antes tenia derecho a unos 2000 euros en caso de despido, ahora no los necesita.

Antes no tenía ninguna propiedad, ahora tiene la propiedad de una actividad económica susceptible de ser vendida.

Antes no podía decidir incrementar sus ingresos ahora tiene ese seguro prescindiendo de empleada por si fuera necesario utilizarlo.


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Tienes que ser troll. Mercadona de momento sube sueldos según IPC y tiene primas, tu mujer espérate si consigue no irse a la ruina en 4 meses.
> 
> No sé lo que piden, pero te digo yo que hay que ser notas para traspasar una frutería cuando se te ha dicho mil veces que esos 30k te los gastas en acondicionar bien el local y en precios de derribo al principio y tienes cola. No es un Zara, nadie entra por ver "Frutas Paco". Por otra parte, ya no puedes decir lo de que la caja diaria es de mil euros, con suerte de 600, a ver a quién engañas con eso.
> 
> ...



Esta lo del sueldo de Mercadona está sacado de esta información del periódico el economista.









Cuánto cobra un trabajador de Mercadona y cómo unirse a su bolsa de empleo: sueldos desde 1.400 euros


Mercadona avanza en el verano con vocación por ampliar su plantilla actual. La empresa valenciana de supermercados creada por Juan Roig no ha dejado de crecer en los últimos años, con la apertura de numerosos supermercados, su llegada a Portugal, y la ampliación de varios de sus centros logísticos.



www.eleconomista.es






Mercadona tiene por política hacer incrementos importantes en los primeros años trabajando para lograr reducir su rotación de plantilla con los otros costes indirectos que eso conlleva... Empleados quemados que trabajan mal, enseñar a los nuevos,que se vayan los enseñados a la competencia... Etc , lo pagan vía nómina y se lo ahoran en costes indirectos.


----------



## OBDC (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Esta lo del sueldo de Mercadona está sacado de esta información del periódico el economista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ejjj que Amancio te debería de contratar de consejero.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Esta lo del sueldo de Mercadona está sacado de esta información del periódico el economista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo que ya te vas del tema. Bueno, si tú crees que ese agujero de dinero es mejor que trabajar en Mercadona, encima con horario continuo, pues todo para ti.

Esperaré los resultados de agosto, a ver si averiguo de dónde salen los 1900 netos después de impuestos.


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Tienes que ser troll. Mercadona de momento sube sueldos según IPC y tiene primas, tu mujer espérate si consigue no irse a la ruina en 4 meses.
> 
> No sé lo que piden, pero te digo yo que hay que ser notas para traspasar una frutería cuando se te ha dicho mil veces que esos 30k te los gastas en acondicionar bien el local y en precios de derribo al principio y tienes cola. No es un Zara, nadie entra por ver "Frutas Paco". Por otra parte, ya no puedes decir lo de que la caja diaria es de mil euros, con suerte de 600, a ver a quién engañas con eso.
> 
> ...



Hay varios autónomos en la asesoría de mi padre, muchos de ellos iniciaron actividad desde 0, otros heredaron, otros compraron traspaso.

Peluqueros, mecánicos, tenderos, hosteleros... 

Todos tienen algo en común, cuando empiezan una actividad desde 0, soportan pérdidas o ganan demasiado poco por un tiempo que se puede prolongar. 

Aproximadamente 1 de cada 3 continúa con su actividad tras haber empezado de cero.

La enorme cantidad de casos de negocios que fracasan porque si, sin ninguna explicación invita a la prudencia antes de abrir una cosa de cero. Es decir, de hacerse, hacerse con capital.

Un bar frente a otro bar, los dos en la misma calle, ambos la misma cerveza uno pone calamares fritos y el otro pone croquetas de jamón. Pues uno de los dos triunfa y el otro se va al carajo sin más, porque se han puesto de moda las croquetas y punto.


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que salario?





javiwell dijo:


> Ambos son rentas, puedes percibir rentas por tu trabajo, por tus actividades económicas (nuestro caso), por el capital mobiliario o por el capital inmobiliario...




Javito, tú no serás ruso, no?


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay varios autónomos en la asesoría de mi padre, muchos de ellos iniciaron actividad desde 0, otros heredaron, otros compraron traspaso.
> 
> Peluqueros, mecánicos, tenderos, hosteleros...
> 
> ...



Es evidente lo que comentas. Igual que es evidente que tú empiezas en -30k y que, por las características de tu negocio, es una imbecilidad pagar ese dinero. Para perder 30k con una frutería así de primeras muy mal se tiene que dar la cosa. Pero si tú crees firmemente que tu mujer gana 1900 euros limpios al mes debiendo lo que debe, poco más se puede decir.


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Es evidente lo que comentas. Igual que es evidente que tú empiezas en -30k y que, por las características de tu negocio, es una imbecilidad pagar ese dinero. Para perder 30k con una frutería así de primeras muy mal se tiene que dar la cosa. Pero si tú crees firmemente que tu mujer gana 1900 euros limpios al mes debiendo lo que debe, poco más se puede decir.



Pagar ese dinero puede ser una imbecilidad o no, todo depende de si los clientes deciden que van a comprar en esa tienda y no se mueven de esa costumbre o si eso no es así.

Es una cosa que va tienda a tienda, no hay una regla general para la economía.


----------



## asiqué (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 1.900 ya limpios de impuestos x12. Eso con empleada, sin empleada y sin vida serían 4.600 euros.
> 
> Frente a lo que ganaba antes que eran como 1.150 limpios.
> 
> ...



1150x 14= 16.100
1900 x 12 = 22800

eso de que no necesita el paro lo dices tu. Ni las corizaciones ni las bajas ni las vacaciones pagadas ni las pagas extra.

Ojala que no pase pero 2 meses de mala suerte y tienes que cerrar en cuanto en 2023-24 te digan que vas a pagar 500€ de autonomos y la empleada se pille 2 o 3 meses de baja por una operacion o se los pille tu mujer.

Mi opinion, como ya te he dicho ni ganando un 50% mas que antes veo que eso sea buen negocio.

Montar un negocio para sacar un sueldo no es buena cosa.

Como empresario sabras que una empresa tiene que dar ganancias a fin de año no solo dar para los sueldos.
Y lo que estais pagando es un traspaso no estais pagando un prestamos que cuando finalice tienes un local en propiedad. Con lo que si tienes que cerrar te quedas con una mano delante y otra detras ya que tecnicamente no tendras nada. Nadie te garantiza que otra persona vaya a querer adquirir un traspaso.

Asi lo veo yo.


----------



## asiqué (15 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Mira, no te digo ni que vaya a por la fruta ella. Pero alguien diría que Javito and peruchi han calculado lo que venden en ese tramo horario versus a reducir horario y prescindir de la empleada? Creéis que la panchi sabe usar el Excel? Porque siempre se le olvida meter albaranes, por lo que sea. Que alguien me explique cómo se lleva un negocio sin saber hacer cuatro operaciones de contabilidad básicas, por favor.
> 
> Está claro que el aparentar les pierde, pero bueno, no pasa nada porque papá gestor está ahí.



eso es lo que digo yo, ganarian mas trabajando menos horas sin la empleada. Anda que no he calculado veces lo que me costaria pagar un oficial y lo que tendria que aumentar mi facturacion para ello.


----------



## OBDC (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno eso es que lo gosais



Gozais, es gozais. Lo de las "s" anda a deber de donde se te pegan.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pagar ese dinero puede ser una imbecilidad o no, todo depende de si los clientes deciden que van a comprar en esa tienda y no se mueven de esa costumbre o si eso no es así.
> 
> Es una cosa que va tienda a tienda, no hay una regla general para la economía.



Es una imbecilidad pagar 20 por algo que vale 5. Y para mí y para cualquiera que valore su dinero.


----------



## Ds_84 (15 Sep 2022)

al campo de golf dice el retrasado...

y no sabes ni lo que es un hierro 9


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Javito, tú no serás ruso, no?



Pues eso, nuestro caso son rentas por actividades económicas, no rentas del trabajo.

Son rentas que se rigen por diferentes marcos de derecho


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> 1150x 14= 16.100
> 1900 x 12 = 22800
> 
> eso de que no necesita el paro lo dices tu. Ni las corizaciones ni las bajas ni las vacaciones pagadas ni las pagas extra.
> ...



Garantizado en esta vida no hay nada

Ni que vayas a cobrar mucho por el traspaso, ni que vayas a cobrar mucho por la pensión contributiva tras haber trabajado por cuenta ajena, ni que vayas a conservar tu puesto de trabajo por cuenta ajena, ni que vayas a encontrar otro, ni que vayas a cobrar algún día la prestación por desempleo que "tienes".

Todo es muy incierto y muy relativo, no hay una opcion muy segura y otra muy arriesgada, sino nadie tendría una actividad económica y nadie contrataría a nadie para que trabajara en nada.


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> al campo de golf dice el retrasado...
> 
> y no sabes ni lo que es un hierro 9



Dado que mi swing tiene un ángulo de ataque negativo utilizo unos titliest AP2 de acero forjado que tienen un loft un poco más elevado que en los juegos de hierros habituales.

Puedo pegar a 130 metros con un hierro nueve y me gusta utilizarlo en el chip cuando estoy a 10 metros de bandera y cuando el green es amplio cuesta arriba y especialmente si está húmedo ya que en este golpe la bola vuela en torno al 5 por cien de la distancia y rueda el 95 por ciento restante lo que me permite controlar la bola de forma similar a cuando estoy con el putter


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Garantizado en esta vida no hay nada
> 
> Ni que vayas a cobrar mucho por el traspaso, ni que vayas a cobrar mucho por la pensión contributiva tras haber trabajado por cuenta ajena, ni que vayas a conservar tu puesto de trabajo por cuenta ajena, ni que vayas a encontrar otro, ni que vayas a cobrar algún día la prestación por desempleo que "tienes".
> 
> Todo es muy incierto y muy relativo, no hay una opcion muy segura y otra muy arriesgada, sino nadie tendría una actividad económica y nadie contrataría a nadie para que trabajara en nada.



En esta vida puede que no pero en este hilo hay una cosa segura.


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Dado que mi swing tiene un ángulo de ataque negativo utilizo unos titliest AP2 de acero forjado que tienen un loft un poco más elevado que en los juegos de hierros habituales.
> 
> Puedo pegar a 130 metros con un hierro nueve y me gusta utilizarlo en el chip cuando estoy a 10 metros de bandera y cuando el green es amplio cuesta arriba y especialmente si está húmedo ya que en este golpe la bola vuela en torno al 5 por cien de la distancia y rueda el 95 por ciento restante lo que me permite controlar la bola de forma similar a cuando estoy con el putter



Y aquí un claro ejemplo de cómo si alguien es capaz de dedicar "más tiempo" a un hobby que a las lentejas acabará sin hobby y sin lentejas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Garantizado en esta vida no hay nada
> 
> Ni que vayas a cobrar mucho por el traspaso, ni que vayas a cobrar mucho por la pensión contributiva tras haber trabajado por cuenta ajena, ni que vayas a conservar tu puesto de trabajo por cuenta ajena, ni que vayas a encontrar otro, ni que vayas a cobrar algún día la prestación por desempleo que "tienes".
> 
> Todo es muy incierto y muy relativo, no hay una opcion muy segura y otra muy arriesgada, sino nadie tendría una actividad económica y nadie contrataría a nadie para que trabajara en nada.



"no hay una opcion muy segura y otra muy arriesgada"... claro, por eso la gente hace cola en España para ser autónomo. Es que no sabes ya qué decir.


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> "no hay una opcion muy segura y otra muy arriesgada"... claro, por eso la gente hace cola en España para ser autónomo. Es que no sabes ya qué decir.



3,3 millones de autónomos en España


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> 1150x 14= 16.100
> 1900 x 12 = 22800
> 
> eso de que no necesita el paro lo dices tu. Ni las corizaciones ni las bajas ni las vacaciones pagadas ni las pagas extra.
> ...



No me había detenido, los 1.150 los cobraba mi mujer en 12 pagas, no en 14


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Veo que ya te vas del tema. Bueno, si tú crees que ese agujero de dinero es mejor que trabajar en Mercadona, encima con horario continuo, pues todo para ti.
> 
> Esperaré los resultados de agosto, a ver si averiguo de dónde salen los 1900 netos después de impuestos.



Mi mujer no tenía la suerte de trabajar para Mercadona, no todo el mundo la tiene.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 3,3 millones de autónomos en España



Que sí, que sí, que la gente se mata en España por hacerse autónomo. Otra cosa que aprendemos con este gran hilo. Por favor, que dé like al mensaje de javito quien no vea cómo a su alrededor la gente no para de darse de alta, sobre todo desde la subida de cuotas


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi mujer no tenía la suerte de trabajar para Mercadona, no todo el mundo la tiene.



Hemos empezado con que tu mujer tenía un salario al que nadie sin estudios podía aspirar, ninguna cajera, según tú. Queda claro que una cajera del Mercadona tiene mucho mejor trabajo que tu mujer y cobra más y ahora resulta que no era ese el debate. Vaya.


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Hemos empezado con que tu mujer tenía un salario al que nadie sin estudios podía aspirar, ninguna cajera, según tú. Queda claro que una cajera del Mercadona tiene mucho mejor trabajo que tu mujer y cobra más y ahora resulta que no era ese el debate. Vaya.



No... que poca gente sin estudios puede aspirar a ganar 1900 euros netos al mes en 12 pagas, no que nadie pueda. Nótese la importante diferencia y la intención por tu parte de tergiversar.

También dije que no me preocupa que otra gente gane más y que le deseo a todos que ganen mucho, que lo que me importa es que mi mujer mejore respecto a su situación anterior. Yo creo que la mejora es bastante evidente, a la vista de las cifras, ha mejorado de forma clarísima.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No... que poca gente sin estudios puede aspirar a ganar 1900 euros netos al mes en 12 pagas, no que nadie pueda. Nótese la importante diferencia y la intención por tu parte de tergiversar.
> 
> También dije que no me preocupa que otra gente gane más y que le deseo a todos que ganen mucho, que lo que me importa es que mi mujer mejore respecto a su situación anterior. Yo creo que la mejora es bastante evidente, a la vista de las cifras, ha mejorado de forma clarísima.



Me parece correcto lo que dices, por supuesto. Pero lo que te intentamos decir aquí es que la mejora no es tal, estás mintiendo. No puedes decir que gana 1900 netos sin contar la deuda, sin reservar un fondo para imprevistos, sin calcular una más que posible subida de cuota e impuestos (no sé si los 1900 son pagando 60€, por cierto), asumiendo que es imposible que la empleada se vaya y tengas que indemnizarla, asumiendo que no puede bajar la facturación (aún más), asumiendo que se puede llevar una empresa sin abrir un Excel, asumiendo que no va a abrir un paki en frente... Tampoco sé cómo te atreves a afirmar que X es tu sueldo neto llevando menos de un año de autónoma, yo llevo más de 2 y todavía no te creas que lo tengo claro. Y lo tengo todo muy calculado, pero es imposible como autónomo decir que tu sueldo neto es X. Cuando vea la renta del año que viene, me preguntas.

Son muchas red flags y entiendo que a tu mujer se la sude, pero tú deberías ser capaz de verlo. Luego no digamos que no se ha avisado. Y esto sin ver datos de agosto, que alguna excusa habrá: el calor, la inflación, etc.


----------



## javiwell (15 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Me parece correcto lo que dices, por supuesto. Pero lo que te intentamos decir aquí es que la mejora no es tal, estás mintiendo. No puedes decir que gana 1900 netos sin contar la deuda, sin reservar un fondo para imprevistos, sin calcular una más que posible subida de cuota e impuestos (no sé si los 1900 son pagando 60€, por cierto), asumiendo que es imposible que la empleada se vaya y tengas que indemnizarla, asumiendo que no puede bajar la facturación (aún más), asumiendo que se puede llevar una empresa sin abrir un Excel, asumiendo que no va a abrir un paki en frente... Tampoco sé cómo te atreves a afirmar que X es tu sueldo neto llevando menos de un año de autónoma, yo llevo más de 2 y todavía no te creas que lo tengo claro. Y lo tengo todo muy calculado, pero es imposible como autónomo decir que tu sueldo neto es X. Cuando vea la renta del año que viene, me preguntas.
> 
> Son muchas red flags y entiendo que a tu mujer se la sude, pero tú deberías ser capaz de verlo. Luego no digamos que no se ha avisado. Y esto sin ver datos de agosto, que alguna excusa habrá: el calor, la inflación, etc.




La deuda es como un hucha, el negocio va generando 10 mil al año que se guardan en un hucha que es la propiedad de la actividad económica. Si decides dejarlo puedes venderlo, mal venderlo si quieres y no llegar a recuperar los 30 mil pero si recuperar 25 mil. No es un gasto, es una inversión como quien se compra una marca que es un intangible pero que te hace ganar dinero. 

El fondo para imprevistos es el saldo bancario, no dotamos provisiones para contingencias ni nada por el estilo, tenemos seguro de accidentes personales para la empleada y para mi mujer y tenemos seguro de comercios. El imprevisto más gordo que puede haber es que se joda la máquina de la cámara de frío, en ese caso se compra uno a crédito y punto, tienen una vida útil de 30 años, los revisan y se meten las facturas como compras de existencias, cobran como 50 euros una vez al año.

Llevamos todo en excel, tienes en el primer post los datos excel

De entrada ya lanzados al espacio sideral, en el primer año, le ha ido bastante mejor que con su antigua nómina


----------



## kornconath (18 Sep 2022)

Hilo muerto, los números no salen.


----------



## OBDC (18 Sep 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Hilo muerto, los números no salen.



Que sí, que sí.....mira el Excel 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (18 Sep 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Hilo muerto, los números no salen.



Estoy de viaje sin ordenador


----------



## birdland (18 Sep 2022)

Una pregunta … yo en su momento le dije que corriera sin mirar atrás ….soy autónomo con empleados… 

no me he leído todo es Post ( que se habla hasta de golf ) Como le va el negocio?…. No es con segundas


----------



## OBDC (18 Sep 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Una pregunta … yo en su momento le dije que corriera sin mirar atrás ….soy autónomo con empleados…
> 
> no me he leído todo es Post ( que se habla hasta de golf ) Como le va el negocio?…. No es con segundas



Muy contento porque la mujer gana el equivalente a el SMI, perdió el paro, el despido, pago 30k y el pasivo de la empleada 
Todos motivos de celebración.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## birdland (18 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Muy contento porque la mujer gana el equivalente a el SMI, perdió el paro, el despido, pago 30k y el pasivo de la empleada
> Todos motivos de celebración.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



joder … pues de verdad que lo siento … no solo por el forero ( que no conozco ) .. lo siento por la situación de el país


----------



## kornconath (18 Sep 2022)

Por


birdland dijo:


> joder … pues de verdad que lo siento … no solo por el forero ( que no conozco ) .. lo siento por la situación de el país



él es que menos lo siente, le echaron y se cree imprescindible en la nueva empresa.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (19 Sep 2022)

birdland dijo:


> joder … pues de verdad que lo siento … no solo por el forero ( que no conozco ) .. lo siento por la situación de el país



Bueno, si lees su versión es un exitazo, es cuestión de perspectiva. Javi vs. TODOS los autónomos/personas en general que han visto las cuentas que presenta y lo que hacen.


----------



## OBDC (19 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Bueno, si lees su versión es un exitazo, es cuestión de perspectiva. Javi vs. TODOS los autónomos/personas en general que han visto las cuentas que presenta y lo que hacen.



Las palabras exactas son:
"Muy contentos"
El no habla de éxito, ya sabes que cosas le ponen contento; el postureo, habar de lo buen profesional que es, el swing que tiene, el gran coche que tiene [debe de parecer el barco ruso aquel que dejaba una estela de humo negro que te cagas], etc. etc. Creo que para Javito los éxitos se basan no en resultados financieros, sino pasar por el photocall. El día que crea que lo van a aplaudir por llevar una coliflor en el culo, lo hará y estará "muy contento". Lo que creo es que es bajito, con gafotas y orejon con un complejo de inferioridad enorme que le hace montarse mundos de fantasía en los que él es el lo que quiere ser.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (19 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Las palabras exactas son:
> "Muy contentos"
> El no habla de éxito, ya sabes que cosas le ponen contento; el postureo, habar de lo buen profesional que es, el swing que tiene, el gran coche que tiene [debe de parecer el barco ruso aquel que dejaba una estela de humo negro que te cagas], etc. etc. Creo que para Javito los éxitos se basan no en resultados financieros, sino pasar por el photocall. El día que crea que lo van a aplaudir por llevar una coliflor en el culo, lo hará y estará "muy contento". Lo que creo es que es bajito, con gafotas y orejon con un complejo de inferioridad enorme que le hace montarse mundos de fantasía en los que él es el lo que quiere ser.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Yo no me atrevo a lanzar afirmaciones de ese tipo, pero cuando te engatusa una peruana y te hace comprometer dinero de tu padre, algo hay.


----------



## kornconath (19 Sep 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Yo no me atrevo a lanzar afirmaciones de ese tipo, pero cuando te engatusa una peruana y te hace comprometer dinero de tu padre, algo hay.



Hay retraso mental normalmente, pero sin la peruana también se llega a la misma conclusión.


----------



## OBDC (19 Sep 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Hay retraso mental normalmente, pero sin la peruana también se llega a la misma conclusión.



Es un niño mimado que debe ser hijo único. Lo más cercano a vivir un poco la vida y tomar decisiones es lo que hace ahora con 40 años y la mayoría hace a los 25.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (20 Sep 2022)

Se termino el hilo...






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Armin Arlert (20 Sep 2022)

A 20 se septiembre, tienen una frutería en la que vivían justo al día para pagar el préstamo por lo que veíamos mes a mes, y a estas alturas de mes no saben como han acabado agosto, mis conclusiones. 
Montaron el negocio. 
El mayorista les tomo por tontos. 
Este verano han acabado chapando el chiringuito. 

Ahora sólo tenemos que ver si Javi nos sigue vendiendo la moto y nos entretiene con números falsos que cada vez le cuestan más por el tema obvio de que han cerrado o si nos cuenta la verdad de que han cerrado (obviamente vendiendonos la moto de que encontraron a un inversor americano que les ha pagado del doble de lo que puserion y que ahora su mujer va a montar un nuevo negocio). 

Este tema está ya acabado y muerto no le queda más recorrido, dale un buen final Javi.


----------



## javiwell (20 Sep 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> A 20 se septiembre, tienen una frutería en la que vivían justo al día para pagar el préstamo por lo que veíamos mes a mes, y a estas alturas de mes no saben como han acabado agosto, mis conclusiones.
> Montaron el negocio.
> El mayorista les tomo por tontos.
> Este verano han acabado chapando el chiringuito.
> ...



La frutería sigue adelante con la misma empleada.

Los números de agosto no los tengo porque mi mujer aún no ha compartido los albaranes del mayorista, nos hemos ido esta semana a Madrid por trabajo mío pero agosto mes muy flojo y septiembre no empezó muy allá.

No me preocupa si el hilo acaba o sigue, yo iré informando


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La frutería sigue adelante con la misma empleada.
> 
> Los números de agosto no los tengo porque mi mujer aún no ha compartido los albaranes del mayorista, nos hemos ido esta semana a Madrid por trabajo mío pero agosto mes muy flojo y septiembre no empezó muy allá.
> 
> No me preocupa si el hilo acaba o sigue, yo iré informando



Como.despaches melones y berenjenas tan rápido como contestas los mensajes de este hilo..en apenas 5min....te auguro un buen futuro para los melones..digo la frutería de tu mujer


----------



## asiqué (21 Sep 2022)

macho cuantos meses al año son flojos?


----------



## OBDC (21 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> macho cuantos meses al año son flojos?



Julio, agosto, septiembre, enero y febrero igual que todo el comercio con la diferencia de que si metes tickets de 5 € no ganas lo mismo que si metes de 20 €


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (22 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> macho cuantos meses al año son flojos?



Alguno más de lo que me esperaba si.

Aún así se acaba el año cumpliendo los objetivos que son pagar el traspaso mientras se saca una cantidad similar a la de antes o incluso un poco menos con la expectativa de luego tener lo mismo pero sin deudas.

A ver cómo se van desarrollando los proximos meses, la coyuntura mundial no pinta muy bien.


----------



## OBDC (23 Sep 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (23 Sep 2022)

Javito, cuanto cobra de paro tu muhé como autónoma?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## birdland (23 Sep 2022)

Pues le deseo suerte , sin segundas y de verdad ... me jode ver como cierran negocios día a día ...


----------



## javiwell (26 Sep 2022)

Ya están las cuentas de agosto, pérdidas

Tenemos caída de la facturación significativa y, a finales de mes importantes aprovisionamientos, como no llevamos variación de inventario, reflejamos pérdida en agosto que será beneficio en septiembre


----------



## Armin Arlert (26 Sep 2022)

Vosotros veréis pero con estos números ni salario mínimo ni pollas, os la han metido por el culo y como sigáis así directamente vais a pasar en unos meses a pagar por trabajar. Ya estáis en modo el mes que viene será mejor...
Muy malo cuando se empieza asi.
La dependienta se debe estar descojonando de vosotros, menudo business tiene montado con vosotros, su puesto tras estos números sobra completamente.


----------



## javiwell (26 Sep 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Vosotros veréis pero con estos números ni salario mínimo ni pollas, os la han metido por el culo y como sigáis así directamente vais a pasar en unos meses a pagar por trabajar. Ya estáis en modo el mes que viene será mejor...
> Muy malo cuando se empieza asi.
> La dependienta se debe estar descojonando de vosotros, menudo business tiene montado con vosotros, su puesto tras estos números sobra completamente.



Como se ve en las cifras, en agosto hay un problema de ventas, septiembre también anda flojo.

El margen que ponemos en los precios es el mismo.

Vemos que la gente está consumiendo menos, en general. También lo están notando nuestros comerciantes vecinos.


----------



## kornconath (26 Sep 2022)

Antes olias a fantasma

Ahora a muerto


----------



## OBDC (26 Sep 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Antes olias a fantasma
> 
> Ahora a muerto





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (26 Sep 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Antes olias a fantasma
> 
> Ahora a muerto



Y tu a aceite de coco con camomila


----------



## OBDC (26 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y tu a aceite de coco con camomila



Javito, es el insulto mas fino que he visto en Burbuja. De fino que es creo sinceramente que tu muhé necesita un empotrador tipo un mayorista o algo así.
Hay algún machote en el forro que me pueda aclarar que mierda es la camomila?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## pxus (28 Sep 2022)

Un troll con multipage...


----------



## asiqué (28 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Javito, es el insulto mas fino que he visto en Burbuja. De fino que es creo sinceramente que tu muhé necesita un empotrador tipo un mayorista o algo así.
> Hay algún machote en el forro que me pueda aclarar que mierda es la camomila?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



camomila = manzanilla, la infusion.
Es el nombre en ingles x ejemplo.

Ahora saber esto pues no se yo… un machote no toma manzanilla, tomas un brandy o un licor de hierbas para la digestion


----------



## Mundocruel (28 Sep 2022)

Javito ya no me pide música pero yo se la comparto igual.


----------



## 121 (28 Sep 2022)

Por qué no paro de ver esta mierda de hilo arriba?


----------



## javiwell (28 Sep 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Javito ya no me pide música pero yo se la comparto igual.



Bonita pieza, escucha esta de Beethoven


----------



## OBDC (28 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> camomila = manzanilla, la infusion.
> Es el nombre en ingles x ejemplo.
> 
> Ahora saber esto pues no se yo… un machote no toma manzanilla, tomas un brandy o un licor de hierbas para la digestion



Ya, me imagino a Javito yendo al bar con los amigos a ver el partido y pidiendo una manzanilla "del tiempo".

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## asiqué (28 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya, me imagino a Javito yendo al bar con los amigos a ver el partido y pidiendo una manzanilla "del tiempo".
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



en la cafeteria del club de golf, mientras mira a su fastuoso Audi pensando que mientras el chicle se estire el va a vivir de puta madre.


----------



## OBDC (28 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> en la cafeteria del club de golf, mientras mira a su *fastuoso* Audi pensando que mientras el chicle se estire el va a vivir de puta madre.







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Rovusthiano (29 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Javito, es el insulto mas fino que he visto en Burbuja. *De fino que es creo sinceramente que tu muhé necesita un empotrador tipo un mayorista o algo así.*
> Hay algún machote en el forro que me pueda aclarar que mierda es la camomila?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



¿Uno así?


----------



## Silluzollope (29 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Como se ve en las cifras, en agosto hay un problema de ventas, septiembre también anda flojo.
> 
> El margen que ponemos en los precios es el mismo.
> 
> Vemos que la gente está consumiendo menos, en general. También lo están notando nuestros comerciantes vecinos.



Donde quedaran esos días cuando nos decías que la gente se cortaría de otras cosas y compraría más fruta frente a la crisis que viene…

Creo que ya lo de deberias ver claro, la unica manera de evitar que el barco se hunda es largar a la empleada y que tu mujer lleve la tienda sola, aunque tenga que echar más horas que un reloj. Pero nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena.


----------



## Pajirri (29 Sep 2022)

396 paginas !! resumirmelo... ya lo an traspasado a algun paqui ?


----------



## javiwell (29 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> en la cafeteria del club de golf, mientras mira a su fastuoso Audi pensando que mientras el chicle se estire el va a vivir de puta madre.



El golf y el Audi se pagan con mi nómina, no con la frutería, ya teníamos golf y Audi antes de que mi muhe tuviera un trabajo.

Por otra parte el Audi es de 2006 tampoco es que sea tan caro, eso sí, a mis ojos es más flamante que una Citroen Berlingo.


----------



## javiwell (29 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Donde quedaran esos días cuando nos decías que la gente se cortaría de otras cosas y compraría más fruta frente a la crisis que viene…
> 
> Creo que ya lo de deberias ver claro, la unica manera de evitar que el barco se hunda es largar a la empleada y que tu mujer lleve la tienda sola, aunque tenga que echar más horas que un reloj. Pero nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena.



Cuando compramos, el verano del año pasado, no imaginábamos una crisis tan profunda como la que se viene con inflación del 10 por cien, cortes de gas, amenazas nucleares y subidas de tipos históricas.


El trabajo por cuenta ajena de mi mujer en la frutería tampoco estaba a salvo de esto.

La frutería de momento se sostiene y se paga el traspaso si miras cifras anuales.

A finales de septiembre estamos notando recuperación de las cajas tras las vacaciones que han sido para mucha gente las primeras vacaciones en 3 años.

Todo va a salir bien


----------



## Silluzollope (29 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Cuando compramos, el verano del año pasado, no imaginábamos una crisis tan profunda como la que se viene con inflación del 10 por cien, cortes de gas, amenazas nucleares y subidas de tipos históricas.
> 
> 
> El trabajo por cuenta ajena de mi mujer en la frutería tampoco estaba a salvo de esto.
> ...







__





Pensamiento ilusorio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mundocruel (29 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Cuando compramos, el verano del año pasado, no imaginábamos una crisis tan profunda como la que se viene con inflación del 10 por cien, cortes de gas, amenazas nucleares y subidas de tipos históricas.
> 
> 
> El trabajo por cuenta ajena de mi mujer en la frutería tampoco estaba a salvo de esto.
> ...



Es como si estuviera oyendo a Pedro Sanchez!

El problema no es lo que ha venido, el problema es hacer como si no hubiera venido .

¡NO MIRES ARRIBA!


----------



## OBDC (29 Sep 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Cuando compramos, el verano del año pasado, no imaginábamos una crisis tan profunda como la que se viene con inflación del 10 por cien, cortes de gas, amenazas nucleares y subidas de tipos históricas.
> 
> 
> El trabajo por cuenta ajena de mi mujer en la frutería tampoco estaba a salvo de esto.
> ...



Yo si te creo hermane.

Un inepto sólo es hábil en hechar las culpas a los demás de sus fracasos.
Espero que logres ser valiente y digas la verdad de que habéis cerrado y no lo hagas en etapas para que no nos burlemos [más] de ti.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (3 Oct 2022)

Uff, se empieza a resquebrajar la máscara, ya admite parcialmente el fracaso. La peruchi sigue buscando los albaranes, ay papasito me agobian los números. Seguiremos informando.


----------



## OBDC (3 Oct 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Uff, se empieza a resquebrajar la máscara, ya admite parcialmente el fracaso. La peruchi sigue buscando los albaranes, ay papasito me agobian los números. Seguiremos informando.



Hace rato que el tren se ha descarrilado. Javito sería buen político del PSOE, avisa de la crisis cuando ya se está nadando en el barro.
Septiembre ya se lo pasaron de vuelta al mayorista a cambio de que le condonaran la deuda y la muhe a ser niñera y asistenta en el hogar y listo, que con lo que se ahorran y demas ganan dinero, lo que le deja al mayorista un beneficio neto de 10k por un año [pérdidas para el abuelo de la hija de Javito] más los beneficios del suministro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (3 Oct 2022)

Números de septiembre?


----------



## javiwell (3 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Números de septiembre?



Aún no los tengo mi mujer tiene que traer los papeles y meterlo en el ordenador.

Lo pondré y haré un resumen anual de cifras


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> guardar las apariencias hace que la gente muera de hambre.
> Gano mas pasta yo siendo un currela paco con una furgo de 15 años que el aparejador de la obra con su MB.
> Al final eso es lo importante y no lo que se quiere aparentar.
> 
> ...



Eres un tio de lo mas auténtico. Cuanto mas te leo, mas me gusta tu forma de pensar.

Ojalá pudiera montar una empresa de lo que fuera contigo. Conozco a muy poca gente con la cabeza tan bien amueblada y los pies tan en la tierra.


----------



## Anonimu2ie (3 Oct 2022)

El problema de la mayoría de negocios es que tienen muchos gastos fijos.
¿Por qué todos tienen que alquilar el local? ninguno puede comprar o heredar un local de mierda para poner ahí, en su propio local, la frutería / negocio?
El negocio se tiene que hacer cuando tienes un local ya y luego lo pones, porque si estás alqulando todo...
Idem los sueldos, mete familia y que curren ahí, no contrates a gente de fuera que es un dineral, mete a tu mujer y curra tu o a tu hijo.


----------



## OBDC (3 Oct 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Eres un tio de lo mas auténtico. Cuanto mas te leo, mas me gusta tu forma de pensar.
> 
> Ojalá pudiera montar una empresa de lo que fuera contigo. Conozco a muy poca gente con la cabeza tan bien amueblada y los pies tan en la tierra.



Esta claro que @asiqué es deseable como socio para ti, lo que tendrías que ver es si tu serias un buen socio para el.
Seguro que no se deja engatusar por vagos chupasangre.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (3 Oct 2022)

Anonimu2ie dijo:


> El problema de la mayoría de negocios es que tienen muchos gastos fijos.
> ¿Por qué todos tienen que alquilar el local? ninguno puede comprar o heredar un local de mierda para poner ahí, en su propio local, la frutería / negocio?
> El negocio se tiene que hacer cuando tienes un local ya y luego lo pones, porque si estás alqulando todo...
> Idem los sueldos, mete familia y que curren ahí, no contrates a gente de fuera que es un dineral, mete a tu mujer y curra tu o a tu hijo.



Hombre, está claro que sí el local es tuyo sale muchísimo más rentable cualquier cosa que hagas. 

En cualquier caso el precio de nuestro alquiler no está nada mal en relación a otros locales similares de la zona.

En cuanto a lo de que trabaje un familiar, por el momento no lo necesitamos pero si que tenemos un puesto de trabajo garantizado en caso de necesidad familiar.


----------



## OBDC (3 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hombre, está claro que sí el local es tuyo sale muchísimo más rentable cualquier cosa que hagas.
> 
> En cualquier caso el precio de nuestro alquiler no está nada mal en relación a otros locales similares de la zona.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de que trabaje un familiar, por el momento no lo necesitamos pero si que tenemos un puesto de trabajo garantizado en caso de necesidad familiar.



Error, no es más rentable. Si destinos más recursos también tienen que conseguir su beneficio.
Sigues confundiendo rentabilidad con tocar papel, al igual que no valoras el trabajo de tu muhé. Podrías también montarte un banco para no pagar comisiones en tu cuenta bancaria, tener un huerto y un tractor para suministrarte producto.
La verdad macho, no se en que escuela te graduaste, pero seguro era por correspondencia.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Esta claro que @asiqué es deseable como socio para ti, lo que tendrías que ver es si tu serias un buen socio para el.
> Seguro que no se deja engatusar por vagos chupasangre.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Pero el OP qué es? Una superestar de esas?


----------



## OBDC (3 Oct 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero el OP qué es? Una superestar de esas?



Se cree el protagonista del Show de Truman y el forro su audiencia.
Pero todavía no lo sabe.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## ElCalvo (3 Oct 2022)

Entro, veo que aún no ha quebrado la frutería y me voy...


----------



## javiwell (3 Oct 2022)

ElCalvo dijo:


> Entro, veo que aún no ha quebrado la frutería y me voy...



Pues aún tienes para rato


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Oct 2022)

ElCalvo dijo:


> Entro, veo que aún no ha quebrado la frutería y me voy...



Aún no lo ha reconocido.


----------



## javiwell (3 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Aún no lo ha reconocido.



Reconozco todas la cifras que ves en el primer post. 

Mañana sale el pago de 10 mil y quedan 6.700 en la cuenta bancaria de la frutería. 

Hace un año empezamos con 2.200 en el banco.


----------



## OBDC (3 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Reconozco todas la cifras que ves en el primer post.
> 
> Mañana sale el pago de 10 mil y quedan 6.700 en la cuenta bancaria de la frutería.
> 
> Hace un año empezamos con 2.200 en el banco.



No marees con cifras inventadas, di si cerraste o no la frutería 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## peterr (4 Oct 2022)

Tienes que quitarte a la empleada, es mejor acortar algo el horario que soportar un salario más seguridad social. Y a eso súmale el riesgo de que se ponga mala, embarazada o a saber.
No hace falta que abras tantas horas, la gente se adapta al horario que pongas, si son clientes seguirán yendo.


----------



## Anonimu2ie (4 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hombre, está claro que sí el local es tuyo sale muchísimo más rentable cualquier cosa que hagas.
> 
> En cualquier caso el precio de nuestro alquiler no está nada mal en relación a otros locales similares de la zona.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de que trabaje un familiar, por el momento no lo necesitamos pero si que tenemos un puesto de trabajo garantizado en caso de necesidad familiar.



Si eres pobre pobre pues toca alquilar pero ¿no puedes tener un dinero como para comparte un local de mierda? si la gente tiene casa ¿por qué no va a tener casa y dinero extra, no se, 50k, 100k extra para comprar un local? local en gran vía no tiene nadie pero en un barrio Paco... son baratos.
Lo planteas como si todos los que quisieran montar una frutería fuesen pobres.


----------



## Sanz Rodrigo de Cordobaz (4 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues eso, se admiten sugerencias.
> 
> Datos:
> 
> ...



La manzana ten cuidado .


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (4 Oct 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Eres un tio de lo mas auténtico. Cuanto mas te leo, mas me gusta tu forma de pensar.
> 
> Ojalá pudiera montar una empresa de lo que fuera contigo. Conozco a muy poca gente con la cabeza tan bien amueblada y los pies tan en la tierra.



La verdad que Javito nos dice mucho de la sociedad española. Un tío con la mujer semimantenida (bombo y a vivir en modo easy), con un sueldo bueno para España pero sin grandes alardes (40 o 45k, no recuerdo) que al final entra en casa menos de lo que ingresan una pareja de curritos sin ínfulas. Pues empepitado y con Audi de segunda zarpa a tope, sangrando al padre sin miramientos, con aficiones de nuevo rico, empresitas para no cansarse mucho... Y así con todo, no sea que la niña lleve unos vaqueros del Primark en vez de unos Levi's.


----------



## Silluzollope (4 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Reconozco todas la cifras que ves en el primer post.
> 
> Mañana sale el pago de 10 mil y quedan 6.700 en la cuenta bancaria de la frutería.
> 
> Hace un año empezamos con 2.200 en el banco.



¿Eres consciente de que habeis ganado 4500€ en un año? un 40% de lo que ha ganado la empleada.
siendo generosos y sumando los 10.000 de traspaso, la mujer ha ganado un SMI.
para este viaje no hacían falta esas alforjas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (4 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> ¿Eres consciente de que habeis ganado 4500€ en un año? un 40% de lo que ha ganado la empleada.
> siendo generosos y sumando los 10.000 de traspaso, la mujer ha ganado un SMI.
> para este viaje no hacían falta esas alforjas.



No, porque el saldo del banco lo ha ido quemando su mujer en caprichos, ya que javito pone casa, coche y demás. Bueno, creo que ella pone fruta.


----------



## Armin Arlert (4 Oct 2022)

Se le lleva diciendo meses que la empleada sobra ellos allí siguen con la empleada, puto en serio javito que no eres una ong para mantenerla, si la echáis aún podéis salir a flote y no cerrar, sino pasado el invierno estáis en números rojos debiendo dinero y el despido aun se os hará más cuesta arriba, te acordarás de no haberla echado al final será vuestro padre el que os rescate de la empufada en la que os estáis metiendo por seguir manteniéndola. 
La chupa muy bien o que? Porque es que no tiene ninguna lógica que siga trabajando cuando estáis al borde de cerrar el negocio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Donde quedaran esos días cuando nos decías que la gente se cortaría de otras cosas y compraría más fruta frente a la crisis que viene…
> 
> Creo que ya lo de deberias ver claro, la unica manera de evitar que el barco se hunda es largar a la empleada y que tu mujer lleve la tienda sola, aunque tenga que echar más horas que un reloj. Pero nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena.



Aqui ocurre como en los hilos de inversión. Cuando al creador del hilo le va bien le ves escribiendo a diario. Cuando le va mal, desaparece.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Oct 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> No, porque el saldo del banco lo ha ido quemando su mujer en caprichos, ya que javito pone casa, coche y demás. Bueno, *creo que ella pone fruta.*



¿Qué fruta es el potorro? Es para un trabajo del cole.


----------



## javiwell (4 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> ¿Eres consciente de que habeis ganado 4500€ en un año? un 40% de lo que ha ganado la empleada.
> siendo generosos y sumando los 10.000 de traspaso, la mujer ha ganado un SMI.
> para este viaje no hacían falta esas alforjas.



Pues ahora ponte en la tesitura de que ya es nuestra la tienda y mi mujer gana el smi más los 10 mil euros.

La otra opción era seguir con el smi


----------



## javiwell (4 Oct 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Se le lleva diciendo meses que la empleada sobra ellos allí siguen con la empleada, puto en serio javito que no eres una ong para mantenerla, si la echáis aún podéis salir a flote y no cerrar, sino pasado el invierno estáis en números rojos debiendo dinero y el despido aun se os hará más cuesta arriba, te acordarás de no haberla echado al final será vuestro padre el que os rescate de la empufada en la que os estáis metiendo por seguir manteniéndola.
> La chupa muy bien o que? Porque es que no tiene ninguna lógica que siga trabajando cuando estáis al borde de cerrar el negocio.



Tú te crees que los hijos se crían solos o que?

Si mi mujer trabaja sola en la tienda, lo que gane nos lo vamos a gastar en que a nuestra hija le vistan, le lleven al colegio, le preparen la comida, le recojan del colegio, le duchen, le lean el cuento y le acuesten.


----------



## cohynetes (4 Oct 2022)

sigues vendiendo sandias a 12 euros?


----------



## javiwell (4 Oct 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> sigues vendiendo sandias a 12 euros?



Ya no tenemos sandía, empieza a venir castaña, lo que aún tenemos son higos


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (4 Oct 2022)

O montas un Fruticlub o despides a la empleada. Todo no se puede.


----------



## lucky starr (4 Oct 2022)

Yo reduciría el horario y que la empleada trabaje media jornada o algo asi.

No tiene sentido el trabajar de sol a sol. ¿Cuánta fruta vendes a partir de las 8?


----------



## javiwell (4 Oct 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Yo reduciría el horario y que la empleada trabaje media jornada o algo asi.
> 
> No tiene sentido el trabajar de sol a sol. ¿Cuánta fruta vendes a partir de las 8?



Suele haber vidilla entre las 8 y las 9 porque es la hora en que los que trabajan pueden acercarse a por algo para la cena.

El típico ingrediente de última hora justo cuando ibas a cocinar..

Aquí es más importante lo de estar abierto para competir


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya no tenemos sandía, *empieza a venir la castaña*, lo que aún tenemos son higos




A veces, solo a veces, tengo que darte la razón!


----------



## OBDC (4 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> A veces, solo a veces, tengo que darte la razón!



Cabrón, te adelantaste. Iba a decir que menudo castañazo pero como siempre has sido más fino que yo...
Es que lo pone a huevos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## cohynetes (4 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Suele haber vidilla entre las 8 y las 9 porque es la hora en que los que trabajan pueden acercarse a por algo para la cena.
> 
> El típico ingrediente de última hora justo cuando ibas a cocinar..
> 
> Aquí es más importante lo de estar abierto para competir



Pagar 30000 euros para trabajar más que un paki/musulmono en tu propio país 

De locos

Esta sera la miseria de Caracas que hasta Albert Rivera pudo ver


----------



## cohynetes (4 Oct 2022)

A cuanto vendes el kg de plátano de Canarias? Cuántas semanas llevas tirandolos a la basura? Tienes que tener a la niña con el brazo de Nadal de tanto comer plátano pocho en el recreo..


----------



## javiwell (4 Oct 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> A cuanto vendes el kg de plátano de Canarias? Cuántas semanas llevas tirandolos a la basura? Tienes que tener a la niña con el brazo de Nadal de tanto comer plátano pocho en el recreo..



No todos los plátanos son como el tuyo en plan pequeños, fláccidos y con manchas.

De plátano pedimos más o menos lo que vendemos, como con todo.


----------



## OBDC (4 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No todos los plátanos son como el tuyo en plan pequeños, fláccidos y con manchas.
> 
> De plátano pedimos más o menos lo que vendemos, como con todo.



Otro más que empieza a pensar en el plátano de otros foreros.....ya se te vio el ramalazo con el te raro ese del otro día..

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (4 Oct 2022)

Ejemplo claro de que quien paga follando acaba ahorrando.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (5 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Suele haber vidilla entre las 8 y las 9 porque es la hora en que los que trabajan pueden acercarse a por algo para la cena.
> 
> El típico ingrediente de última hora justo cuando ibas a cocinar..
> 
> Aquí es más importante lo de estar abierto para competir



"Suele", "el típico"... "mi mujer tiene que pasarlo a ordenador"... Y así es como se sustenta un negocio en NADA, saca un día los tickets y echa cuentas en serio de cuántas horas podrías abrir sin empleada y cuánto perderías o ganarías. No tienes ni puta idea, solo lo que te dice tu mujer, la misma que te dijo que la caja diaria era de mil pavos. Venga ya, javi. Es que todo suposiciones, vaya forma de ser empresario, me cago en dios, normal que tuvierais que comprar una franquicia porque ni para montar unas estanterías de Ikea os da


----------



## Mundocruel (5 Oct 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> "Suele", "el típico"... "mi mujer tiene que pasarlo a ordenador"... Y así es como se sustenta un negocio en NADA, saca un día los tickets y echa cuentas en serio de cuántas horas podrías abrir sin empleada y cuánto perderías o ganarías. No tienes ni puta idea, solo lo que te dice tu mujer, la misma que te dijo que la caja diaria era de mil pavos. Venga ya, javi. Es que todo suposiciones, vaya forma de ser empresario, me cago en dios, normal que tuvierais que comprar una franquicia porque ni para montar unas estanterías de Ikea os da



Y eso que no te has acordado que le iban a regalar el negocio de los pedidos a domicilio vía web.


----------



## asiqué (5 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


>



una escena paco siempre mejora un hilo.
Si no se anda con cuidado la cremallera puede crear problemillas


----------



## asiqué (5 Oct 2022)

Octubre!! ese mes donde se paga IVA e IRPF.
Que previsiones tienes Javi?


----------



## kornconath (5 Oct 2022)

No os enterais de nada, es que trabajar ocho horas al dia no es trabajar es un suplicio. Y hay que estar una media hora antes y media al cierre. 

Asi no puede recoger a los niños la muhé.

Y el tampoco ir al campo de golf con la tarjeta del padre a contarle que ya le paga el dinero el mes próximo

Es empresario y la muhé cobra el sueldo minimo sin saber sumar.


----------



## kornconath (5 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Octubre!! ese mes donde se paga IVA e IRPF.
> Que previsiones tienes Javi?



Pipas


----------



## OBDC (5 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Pipas



Que ya cerroooooo

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## asiqué (5 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Pipas



conociendo a Javi, seran peladas, para comerlas en su audi sin manchar nada


----------



## OBDC (5 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> conociendo a Javi, seran peladas, para comerlas en su audi sin manchar nada



Lo que pela Javito es otra cosa....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (5 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Octubre!! ese mes donde se paga IVA e IRPF.
> Que previsiones tienes Javi?



De IVA nada porque estamos en módulo y ya hemos pagado el recargo de equivalencia en las facturas de compra. No tenemos que presentar liquidación de IVA.

El IRPF en nuestro caso el de siempre, el del módulo. En la cuenta en el primer post hay una partida con el IRPF mensualizado, aunque es de pago trimestral multiplicas y listo


----------



## javiwell (5 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> conociendo a Javi, seran peladas, para comerlas en su audi sin manchar nada



Dentro del Audi no comemos, cuando queremos comer nos desplazamos en el audi a buscar un buen sitio, por supuesto con un pantalón y una camisa, el chandalismo haría que el Audi ya no fuera flamante.


----------



## asiqué (5 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> De IVA nada porque estamos en módulo y ya hemos pagado el recargo de equivalencia en las facturas de compra. No tenemos que presentar liquidación de IVA.
> 
> El IRPF en nuestro caso el de siempre, el del módulo. En la cuenta en el primer post hay una partida con el IRPF mensualizado, aunque es de pago trimestral multiplicas y listo



no llevas la cuenta del iva que pagas?
eso es extraño, por que aunque no los pages si tienes - debes presentarlos.
Hacienda quiere saber esas cosas.

Segun veo tus cuentas, cuando en 2023 te obliguen a pasar al nuevo sistema reta estaras en serios apuros, ya que en mi opinion ahora vas justo…
suma la cuota minima autonomos + iva + irpf


----------



## asiqué (5 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Dentro del Audi no comemos, cuando queremos comer nos desplazamos en el audi a buscar un buen sitio, por supuesto con un pantalón y una camisa, el chandalismo haría que el Audi ya no fuera *flamante*.



el mejor adjetivo para un audi es FASTUOSO


----------



## javiwell (5 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no llevas la cuenta del iva que pagas?
> eso es extraño, por que aunque no los pages si tienes - debes presentarlos.
> Hacienda quiere saber esas cosas.
> 
> Segun veo tus cuentas, cuando en 2023 te obliguen a pasar al nuevo sistema reta estaras en serios apuros, ya que en mi opinion ahora vas justo…



Todo lo que ves en la cuenta del primer post donde pone compra de existencias tiene recargo de equivalencia del 0,5 por cien.

Si haces la cuenta con IVA soportado y repercutido, como si no estuvieras en módulos, y sin recargo de equivalencia te sale muy parecido. Aproximadamente el 80 por cien de lo que mercadeamos es al 4 por cien de IVA, y luego la cerveza, vino, refrescos y poco más irían al 21 o al 10 el vino.

Las facturas las guardamos todas en Google Drive pero no tenemos que hacer liquidación trimestral de IVA, se guardan por si se hubiera que aportarlas por un requerimiento de Hacienda.


----------



## asiqué (5 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Todo lo que ves en la cuenta del primer post donde pone compra de existencias tiene recargo de equivalencia del 0,5 por cien.
> 
> Si haces la cuenta con IVA soportado y repercutido, como si no estuvieras en módulos, y sin recargo de equivalencia te sale muy parecido. Aproximadamente el 80 por cien de lo que mercadeamos es al 4 por cien de IVA, y luego la cerveza, vino, refrescos y poco más irían al 21 o al 10 el vino.
> 
> Las facturas las guardamos todas en Google Drive pero no tenemos que hacer liquidación trimestral de IVA, se guardan por si se hubiera que aportarlas por un requerimiento de Hacienda.



coño claro, en eso no he pensado… mi iva es al 21% lo tuyo es alimentacion


----------



## javiwell (5 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> coño claro, en eso no he pensado… mi iva es al 21% lo tuyo es alimentacion



Casi todo básicos sin procesar


----------



## Maybe (6 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Todo va a salir bien



De vez en cuando me paso a leer por encima este hilo, y después de 400 páginas aún no tengo claro si el resto de foreros te trolea a ti o les estás troleando tú a ellos 

Es imposible que viendo los números que aportas estés tan tranquilo. Por Dios, espabila y ponte las pilas... te lo digo de buena fe, sufro viendo la parsimonia con la que te lo tomas.



javiwell dijo:


> El típico ingrediente de última hora justo cuando ibas a cocinar..
> 
> Aquí es más importante lo de estar abierto para competir



Para nada. No compensa tener la frutería abierta durante tantas horas, con todo el tiempo y el gasto que eso conlleva, sólo para colocar un par de kg extra a un vecino apurado.

Un pequeño negocio como el vuestro jamás podrá competir en horario con una gran cadena, así que no hagáis esfuerzos vanos. Analizad en qué otros puntos podéis sobresalir (atención al cliente, producto de cercanía, etc) y dedicaos a potenciarlos. Una pena que estéis atados a un solo proveedor, es una losa importante porque os impide jugar la que podría ser una de vuestras mejores bazas.

Pero ya te lo han dicho muchas veces y no quieres renegociar... y lo mismo pasa con el tema de la empleada; entiendo que no queráis renunciar a ella, pero llegados a este punto parece evidente que no os la podéis permitir, no al menos a jornada completa. La niña no es excusa... sólo es cuestión de organizarse, miles de sufridos remeros lo hacemos. Si lo que quería tu mujer era tener tiempo libre cometió un grave error haciéndose autónoma, imagino que ya se habrá dado cuenta a estas alturas.

P.D. Siempre que leo que ella tarda en subir los albaranes se me enciende una pequeña alarma en el cerebro, denota dejadez.


----------



## javiwell (6 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> De vez en cuando me paso a leer por encima este hilo, y después de 400 páginas aún no tengo claro si el resto de foreros te trolea a ti o les estás troleando tú a ellos
> 
> Es imposible que viendo los números que aportas estés tan tranquilo. Por Dios, espabila y ponte las pilas... te lo digo de buena fe, sufro viendo la parsimonia con la que te lo tomas.
> 
> ...



Ya falta menos para que esté pagado el traspaso, despedir a la empleada es precipitarse, es ganar más y vivir peor.

Te he puesto fotos de la reforma del baño

Ya están poniendo microcemento, pronto actualizaré con nuevas fotos


----------



## Silluzollope (6 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya falta menos para que esté pagado el traspaso, despedir a la empleada es precipitarse, es ganar más y vivir peor.
> 
> Te he puesto fotos de la reforma del baño
> 
> Ya están poniendo microcemento, pronto actualizaré con nuevas fotos



Faltan exactamente dos años. Ahora piensalo sinceramente y no hace falta que respondas, ¿Crees que con el ritmo de caída que llevan las cajas de Octubre de 2021 a Octubre de 2022 puedes aguantar otros dos años?.
Como consejo serio, piénsalo detenidamente y actúa en consecuencia.

Por ejemplo, si vendes 6€ de fruta de 8 a 9, no pagas ni la luz de tener abierto. Cierras a las 8 y en esa hora pones las lavadoras y te quitas los 100€ del servicio ese de lavandería a domicilio.
Pero claro, si todo es aparentar y querer vivir como si ganaras 6000€, hay cosas irrenunciables.


----------



## javiwell (6 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Faltan exactamente dos años. Ahora piensalo sinceramente y no hace falta que respondas, ¿Crees que con el ritmo de caída que llevan las cajas de Octubre de 2021 a Octubre de 2022 puedes aguantar otros dos años?.
> Como consejo serio, piénsalo detenidamente y actúa en consecuencia.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si vendes 6€ de fruta de 8 a 9, no pagas ni la luz de tener abierto. Cierras a las 8 y en esa hora pones las lavadoras y te quitas los 100€ del servicio ese de lavandería a domicilio.
> Pero claro, si todo es aparentar y querer vivir como si ganaras 6000€, hay cosas irrenunciables.



No creo que se mantenga la caída de ventas por mucho tiempo, creo que el año que viene facturaremos una cifra parecida a la de este año.

Desde que teletrabajo, desde mayo, he prescindido del servicio de lavandería, ahora si puedo poner y tender una lavadora en casa cuando me salga de los cojines, antes no podía.


----------



## Lombroso (6 Oct 2022)

No sé si habéis hecho el cálculo del sueldo mensual promedio que gana tu mujer en este primer año de negocio (a falta de septiembre). Son 890 €. Estimaste que "estaría ganando lo mismo que ahora (1.100 euros) un par de años". De momento, va en más de 2.500 euros en negativo. ¿De verdad no pensáis tomar ninguna medida?


----------



## javiwell (6 Oct 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> No sé si habéis hecho el cálculo del sueldo mensual promedio que gana tu mujer en este primer año de negocio (a falta de septiembre). Son 890 €. Estimaste que "estaría ganando lo mismo que ahora (1.100 euros) un par de años". De momento, va en más de 2.500 euros en negativo. ¿De verdad no pensáis tomar ninguna medida?



Tú estás pensando en los beneficios de este año y los próximos dos. 

Yo estoy pensando en los beneficios de los siguientes 30 años.

Toma el resultado antes de restar el traspaso, compáralo con un smi y multiplica esa diferencia por 30 años. Luego coges un importe de traspaso de local por jubilación y lo sumas.

Esa es la cifra importante, 2 mil euros más o menos este año es una anécdota en esta carrera de fondo.


----------



## peterr (6 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> De IVA nada porque estamos en módulo y ya hemos pagado el recargo de equivalencia en las facturas de compra. No tenemos que presentar liquidación de IVA.
> 
> El IRPF en nuestro caso el de siempre, el del módulo. En la cuenta en el primer post hay una partida con el IRPF mensualizado, aunque es de pago trimestral multiplicas y listo



Módulo con empleada se paga mucho más que sin empleado, quítate al lastre de la empleada.
Habéis montado el negocio para mantenerla, ya vas tarde. Está ganando la empleada más que vosotros.
Como si abres de lunes a jueves solo o reduces horario, para compatibilizar trabajo con la casa, te va a ser mucho más rentable que pagar esa carga.
Y te lo digo porque tengo negocios, hay que ser hábil y rápido en la toma de decisiones, sino los gastos te comen.
Se nota el que ha mamado negocio desde pequeño y sabe como funciona esto.

Tengo un conocido que montó una lavandería hace poco, y con la subida de la luz dice que se está arruinando, y ahí sigue aguantando ( será por si le toca la lotería o algún otro milagro) y perdiendo miles de euros al mes. Lo que no funciona, fuera y a otra cosa. Por ejemplo en este caso de la lavandería, le va a hacer tal agujero, que no va a poder remontar. Es la típica persona con su relativo buen trabajo que quería ser empresario para hacerse “rico” y no es como en las películas, no es tan fácil.
En tu caso Javi, no lo veo tan extremo, pero no estáis ganando 1 duro, dices que estáis pagando el préstamo y algo más, eso lo veo una miseria, solo por el trabajo y la responsabilidad que adquirís. Un negocio se monta para hacer dinero, para ganar 1k y poco más me quedo como empleado y 0 responsabilidad.
Se viene crisis y se va a ganar menos, asique ponte las pilas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (6 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No creo que se mantenga la caída de ventas por mucho tiempo, creo que el año que viene facturaremos una cifra parecida a la de este año.
> 
> Desde que teletrabajo, desde mayo, he prescindido del servicio de lavandería, ahora si puedo poner y tender una lavadora en casa cuando me salga de los cojines, antes no podía.



Joder, pues si no crees ya está. Hasta ahora nunca te has equivocado!


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (6 Oct 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Módulo con empleada se paga mucho más que sin empleado, quítate al lastre de la empleada.
> Habéis montado el negocio para mantenerla, ya vas tarde. Está ganando la empleada más que vosotros.
> Como si abres de lunes a jueves solo o reduces horario, para compatibilizar trabajo con la casa, te va a ser mucho más rentable que pagar a ese lastre.
> Y te lo digo porque tengo negocios, hay que ser hábil y rápido en la toma de decisiones, sino los gastos te comen.
> ...



Disculpa, peterr, pero dudo que sepas más que el padre de javito, que le ha transmitido sus enseñanzas. Fue ministro de economía con Felipe González y hombre de confianza de Botín, su reputación como gestor es intachable. Además de business angel de Fruterías peruchi SL, claro


----------



## Maybe (6 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> despedir a la empleada es precipitarse, es ganar más y vivir peor.



Al contrario. Prescindir de la empleada no significa que tu mujer tenga que trabajar de sol a sol... habría que combinar esta medida con un acortamiento/adaptación del horario de la frutería, con lo cual ganaríais en calidad de vida y tranquilidad, y no sólo en pasta (que también).

Se trata de optimizar recursos: como ya te han dicho no siempre sale a cuenta abrir más horas, sobre todo si para ello debes contratar a otra persona.



javiwell dijo:


> Toma el resultado antes de restar el traspaso, compáralo con un smi y multiplica esa diferencia por 30 años. Luego coges un importe de traspaso de local por jubilación y lo sumas.



Los próximos años se adivinan procelosos, me parece un poco aventurado lanzar hipótesis sobre los resultados de las próximas 3 décadas basándote en las cifras actuales (que tampoco son precisamente alentadoras).









La lechera y el cántaro de leche


Si estas buscando los mejores Cuentos infantiles para niños como Cuentos Clásicos y el cuento de La lechera y el cántaro de leche también cuentos cortos y mucho más....



cuentosinfantiless.com


----------



## Lombroso (7 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tú estás pensando en los beneficios de este año y los próximos dos.
> 
> Yo estoy pensando en los beneficios de los siguientes 30 años.
> 
> ...



Bueno, eso de contar como beneficio el importe del traspaso, es hacer castillos en el aire que, por otro lado, es lo único que has estado haciendo hasta el momento. 

¿Has visto en cuánto estaba el SMI mensual en España hace 10 años? ¿Crees que a este ritmo, en 5 años tu mujer superará el SMI? Yo creo que no, primero porque el ritmo es de capa caída, segundo por la coyuntura que se avecina, tercero por la inflación. 

Dices que 2.000 euros más o menos son una anécdota. No son 2.000 son 2.520 (de momento). Esto significa que en lugar de pagar el traspaso en 3 años, lo vas a pagar en 3 años y 9 meses. No sé, meros apuntes que deberías tener en cuenta.


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Bueno, eso de contar como beneficio el importe del traspaso, es hacer castillos en el aire que, por otro lado, es lo único que has estado haciendo hasta el momento.
> 
> ¿Has visto en cuánto estaba el SMI mensual en España hace 10 años? ¿Crees que a este ritmo, en 5 años tu mujer superará el SMI? Yo creo que no, primero porque el ritmo es de capa caída, segundo por la coyuntura que se avecina, tercero por la inflación.
> 
> Dices que 2.000 euros más o menos son una anécdota. No son 2.000 son 2.520 (de momento). Esto significa que en lugar de pagar el traspaso en 3 años, lo vas a pagar en 3 años y 9 meses. No sé, meros apuntes que deberías tener en cuenta.



Son 2.520 siempre y cuando consideres que el traspaso en caso de venta de negocio sería 0 euros, cosa que no es así. 

Volvemos a confundir bien intangible con castillo en el aire. Los bienes intangibles muchas veces son una mejor reserva de valor que los bienes tangibles.

El SMI ha crecido una barbaridad pero no puede seguir creciendo indefinidamente por encima de la inflación porque se van todos a la puta calle. Ahora lo que ocurrirá es que irá subiendo el smi por debajo de la inflación.

Además si consideramos las subidas futuras del smi, también debemos considerar las subidas de la fruta y la verdura, y las subidas de precio de los traspasos. 

Si la gente se va a la puta calle por la subida del smi, la propiedad de una actividad económica tendrá más valor en el mercado porque más gente necesitará comprar la actividad para garantizarse un trabajo. 

Cuánto costaba un traspaso de frutería en los años 80 y cuánto cuesta hoy?


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (7 Oct 2022)

_"Cuánto costaba un traspaso de frutería en los años 80 y cuánto cuesta hoy?"_

Cero euros cuesta el traspaso de una frutería.


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Bueno, eso de contar como beneficio el importe del traspaso, es hacer castillos en el aire que, por otro lado, es lo único que has estado haciendo hasta el momento.
> 
> ¿Has visto en cuánto estaba el SMI mensual en España hace 10 años? ¿Crees que a este ritmo, en 5 años tu mujer superará el SMI? Yo creo que no, primero porque el ritmo es de capa caída, segundo por la coyuntura que se avecina, tercero por la inflación.
> 
> Dices que 2.000 euros más o menos son una anécdota. No son 2.000 son 2.520 (de momento). Esto significa que en lugar de pagar el traspaso en 3 años, lo vas a pagar en 3 años y 9 meses. No sé, meros apuntes que deberías tener en cuenta.




Tenemos una media mensual de resultado después de impuestos de 1.851,40 sin considerar traspaso. El smi neto de impuestos es de 1.092,60 euros. La diferencia es de 758,80 al mes.

Si llevamos esos 758,80 a los próximos 30 años sin descuento financiero, tenemos 273.166,69 euros.

Vamos a considerar que el traspaso vale 0 que me importa 3 cojones ese debate.

Entonces ganamos 243.166,69 euros más durante 30 años siendo propietarios de ese negocio frente al actual smi.

El valor de un piso.


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2022)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> _"Cuánto costaba un traspaso de frutería en los años 80 y cuánto cuesta hoy?"_
> 
> Cero euros cuesta el traspaso de una frutería.



Vamos que entras en cualquier frutería y preguntas... Me regalas tu negocio? Y te contestan que si


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (7 Oct 2022)

_"El valor de un piso."_

Vamos, que en el mejor de los casos, te has comprado una galera.


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2022)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> _"El valor de un piso."_
> 
> Vamos, que en el mejor de los casos, te has comprado una galera.



Exacto, pero es una galera que tiene un mejor diseño hidrodinámico en el casco, lleva proa de hacha en lugar de llevar un ariete.

De esta forma, al remar, llegas más lejos y más rápidamente que cuando remabas en la otra galera que no era tuya y te pagaban por milla náutica.


----------



## Mundocruel (7 Oct 2022)

Si Marichalar está dando la vuelta al mundo en moto de agua... os imaginais donde puede llegar la peruchi en su galera?









Desde hace tres años está dando la vuelta al mundo en una moto de agua


El español Álvaro de Marichalar comenzará esta semana el tramo latinoamericano en homenaje por los 500 años de la primera circunnavegación.




www.clarin.com


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tenemos una media mensual de resultado después de impuestos de 1.851,40 *sin considerar traspaso*. El smi neto de impuestos es de 1.092,60 euros. La diferencia es de 758,80 al mes.
> 
> Si llevamos esos 758,80 a los próximos 30 años *sin descuento financiero*, tenemos 273.166,69 euros.
> 
> ...



Repito lo que tú has escrito, pero cambiando lo marcado en grande:
_"Tenemos una media mensual de resultado después de impuestos de 1.851,40 *sin considerar los gastos que ya he pagado porque me encontré una cartera con dinero por la calle*. El smi neto de impuestos es de 1.092,60 euros. La diferencia es de 758,80 al mes.

Si llevamos esos 758,80 a los próximos 30 años *sin descuento financiero, sin tener en cuenta inflación, ni costes de energía, ni competencia de supermercados, ni competencia que te monte un chino mañana, ni que te suban los impuestos, ni gastos de mantenimiento del local, ni mejoras obligatorias*, tenemos 273.166,69 euros.

*Vamos a considerar que el traspaso vale 0 por mis huevos morenos. Total, nunca voy a pagarlo* que me importa 3 cojones ese debate.

Entonces ganamos 243.166,69 euros más durante 30 años siendo propietarios de ese negocio frente al actual smi.

El valor de un piso."_

No Javito. No es el valor de un piso porque te estas haciendo trampas al solitario. Añades las cantidades que te salen de los cojones, y evitas gastos que vas a tener que hacer si o si.

Verás las risas el año que viene que es cuando la inflación va a pegar bien.


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Si Marichalar está dando la vuelta al mundo en moto de agua... os imaginais donde puede llegar la peruchi en su galera?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poco a poco, brazada a brazada


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (7 Oct 2022)

Javi, ¿valoras que la mala cabeza de tu mujer acabe de arruinar la frutería? ¿Qué opinas de lo que tarda en pasarte las facturas? ¿Ya ha calculado cuánto le cuesta mantener una empleada versus a cerrar 4 horitas?


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Javi, ¿valoras que la mala cabeza de tu mujer acabe de arruinar la frutería? ¿Qué opinas de lo que tarda en pasarte las facturas? ¿Ya ha calculado cuánto le cuesta mantener una empleada versus a cerrar 4 horitas?



Opino que, que tarde un día, una semana o 3 semanas en sumar las facturas no va a cambiar nada o prácticamente nada de sus resultados simplemente es una obligación que tiene que hacer de vez en cuando.

Desconocemos la perdida de ingresos de cerrar 4 horitas, no sabemos cómo reaccionaria cada uno de nuestros clientes a nuestra imposición horaria. Si sabemos que muchos de ellos no comprarían porque solo compran a determinada hora, otros comprarían a veces, cuántas veces y cuánto no lo sabemos.

Despedir a la empleada y cerrar 4 horitas más al día es una aventura que te puede salir un poquico bien o te puede salir fatal hasta el punto de que te quedes sin negocio. Sería como jugar a la ruleta rusa a ver si ganas 1000 euros con un revólver de 6 balas.

El mayor valor que le podemos dar a nuestro cliente es que estamos ahí listos con las latas de cerveza frías y la variedad de productos esperando justo a la hora minuto y segundo que ellos querían debajo de su casa,si les decimos nosotros cuando venir...


----------



## Silluzollope (7 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Cuánto costaba un traspaso de frutería en los años 80 y cuánto cuesta hoy?



Es una frutería, no una fábrica de microchips. Nadie va a pagar un traspaso más caro de lo que cuestan unas estanterías, una báscula y una cámara.


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Es una frutería, no una fábrica de microchips. Nadie va a pagar un traspaso más caro de lo que cuestan unas estanterías, una báscula y una cámara.



Otro,

Y si esa frutería hiciera 600 euros de caja cada día, eso tiene un valor o lo hace cualquiera abriendo?


----------



## Silluzollope (7 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Otro,
> 
> Y si esa frutería hiciera 600 euros de caja cada día, eso tiene un valor o lo hace cualquiera abriendo?



Viendo que una fruteria que empezó por 1000€ de caja al dia ahora va por 600 (una caída del 40% en un año) creo que valoras demasiado ese aspecto. Abres de 0 y pones precios atractivos y enganchas clientela rápido.


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Viendo que una fruteria que empezó por 1000€ de caja al dia ahora va por 600 (una caída del 40% en un año) creo que valoras demasiado ese aspecto. Abres de 0 y pones precios atractivos y enganchas clientela rápido.



Y mientras abres de 0 y pones precios atractivos cual es la ganancia en los primeros 3 años? 

A ver qué puede ser que salga mejor que un traspaso pero no en cualquier local, en cualquier calle , a cualquier precio de alquiler, con cualquier proveedor te va a salir mejor que un traspaso.

Es una aventura, tanto coger el traspaso cómo abrir de 0


----------



## Silluzollope (7 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y mientras abres de 0 y pones precios atractivos cual es la ganancia en los primeros 3 años?
> 
> A ver qué puede ser que salga mejor que un traspaso pero no en cualquier local, en cualquier calle , a cualquier precio de alquiler, con cualquier proveedor te va a salir mejor que un traspaso.
> 
> Es una aventura, tanto coger el traspaso cómo abrir de 0



Parece que se te olvida que tu empezaste con una ganancia de -30.000. De entrada cuenta con 30.000€ más de ganancia, aunque pierda dinero en los primeros meses no tiene un lastre tan gordo.


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Parece que se te olvida que tu empezaste con una ganancia de -30.000. De entrada cuenta con 30.000€ más de ganancia, aunque pierda dinero en los primeros meses no tiene un lastre tan gordo.



No, los 30 mil no son una perdida de entrada, son un bien intangible que conservará su valor si acudes a trabajar cada día.

Un peaje que otra persona pagara para poder trabajar cuando tú te jubiles. Puede tener otro precio puede bajar puede subir pero no vale 0.

Muy cerca de nuestra frutería están a punto de terminar 3 edificios de nueva planta donde vivirán unas 120 familias más. Veremos si eso tiene un valor.


----------



## Silluzollope (7 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, los 30 mil no son una perdida de entrada, son un bien intangible que conservará su valor si acudes a trabajar cada día.
> 
> Un peaje que otra persona pagara para poder trabajar cuando tú te jubiles. Puede tener otro precio puede bajar puede subir pero no vale 0.
> 
> Muy cerca de nuestra frutería están a punto de terminar 3 edificios de nueva planta donde vivirán unas 120 familias más. Veremos si eso tiene un valor.



Lo puedes llamar como quieras, pero el paki que abre de 0 tambien tiene el intangible del traspaso cuando se jubile y no ha soltado 30.000€


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Lo puedes llamar como quieras, pero el paki que abre de 0 tambien tiene el intangible del traspaso cuando se jubile y no ha soltado 30.000€



Correcto, eso sí no cierra en los primeros 2 años.


----------



## lucky starr (7 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> : como ya te han





javiwell dijo:


> Tenemos una media mensual de resultado después de impuestos de 1.851,40 sin considerar traspaso. El smi neto de impuestos es de 1.092,60 euros. La diferencia es de 758,80 al mes.
> 
> Si llevamos esos 758,80 a los próximos 30 años sin descuento financiero, tenemos 273.166,69 euros.
> 
> ...



Eso es una miseria para el fregado en el que estas metido y ni de coña vas a mantener la frutería 30 años.


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Eso es una miseria para el fregado en el que estas metido y ni de coña vas a mantener la frutería 30 años.



El negocio de la fruta lleva milenios en pie


----------



## OBDC (7 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Vamos que entras en cualquier frutería y preguntas... Me regalas tu negocio? Y te contestan que si



Que sí te la regalan si te comes las deudas con el mayorista y con la seguridad social.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (7 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Opino que, que tarde un día, una semana o 3 semanas en sumar las facturas no va a cambiar nada o prácticamente nada de sus resultados simplemente es una obligación que tiene que hacer de vez en cuando.
> 
> Desconocemos la perdida de ingresos de cerrar 4 horitas, no sabemos cómo reaccionaria cada uno de nuestros clientes a nuestra imposición horaria. Si sabemos que muchos de ellos no comprarían porque solo compran a determinada hora, otros comprarían a veces, cuántas veces y cuánto no lo sabemos.
> 
> ...



Eso de estar al minuto y segundo es la única estrategia posible de retener a tus clientes antes de ofrecerles una mamada.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (7 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y mientras abres de 0 y pones precios atractivos cual es la ganancia en los primeros 3 años?
> 
> A ver qué puede ser que salga mejor que un traspaso pero no en cualquier local, en cualquier calle , a cualquier precio de alquiler, con cualquier proveedor te va a salir mejor que un traspaso.
> 
> Es una aventura, tanto coger el traspaso cómo abrir de 0



Abro una frutería enfrente de la de tu muhé pagando gastos sin traspaso, pongo el género un 30% por debajo de tus PVP y en un mes me quedé con toda la clientela y con un gasto de 0 € porque igual que tu, mi trabajo no cuenta....
Vamos, que no eres más gilipollas porque no puedes.
Eso que te digo, pudiste hacerlo tu mismo cobrando el paro de una vez que le hubieran pagado a tu muhé si hubiera aceptado el despido, más la indemnización y sin asumir pasivos de la otra empleada.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Charlatan (7 Oct 2022)

DEJADLO MORIR EN PAZ,NO SE HA DADO CUENTA QUE ESTA MUERTO Y ENTERRADO.....UN MINUTO DE SILENCIO POR EL NEGOSIO DEL OP.
AMEN.


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> DEJADLO MORIR EN PAZ,NO SE HA DADO CUENTA QUE ESTA MUERTO Y ENTERRADO.....UN MINUTO DE SILENCIO POR EL NEGOSIO DEL OP.
> AMEN.



Estoy aquí con una peli y un bocata de lomo completo y la birra


----------



## Charlatan (7 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Estoy aquí con una peli y un bocata de lomo completo y la birra



ME ENCANTAN LOS FUNERALES DONDE DAN GALLETITAS Y ESO........


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> ME ENCANTAN LOS FUNERALES DONDE DAN GALLETITAS Y ESO........



En el mío quiero que pongan sandwiches hechos en el día pero nada de rodilla ni cadenas de mierda... 

En fin todos vamos a morir, ojalá tu no, pero tú también, lo siento.


----------



## Charlatan (7 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En el mío quiero que pongan sandwiches hechos en el día pero nada de rodilla ni cadenas de mierda...
> 
> En fin todos vamos a morir, ojalá tu no, pero tú también, lo siento.



ME REFIERO A MUERTE MERCANTIL DE UN NEGOCIO,NO A LA DE SUS DUEÑOS........


----------



## Maybe (7 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En el mío quiero que pongan sandwiches hechos en el día pero nada de rodilla ni cadenas de mierda...





¿Y desaprovecharías la oportunidad de hacer publicidad del negocio familiar? Lo suyo en tu caso sería servir boles de macedonia con la tarjetita de la frutería y un vale descuento... piénsalo.


----------



## Maybe (7 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Despedir a la empleada y cerrar 4 horitas más al día es una aventura que te puede salir un poquico bien o te puede salir fatal hasta el punto de que te quedes sin negocio. Sería como jugar a la ruleta rusa a ver si ganas 1000 euros con un revólver de 6 balas.



Mientras no cojas la calculadora, estamos hablando por hablar. Insisto, echa cuentas y a lo mejor te llevas una sorpresa.



javiwell dijo:


> El mayor valor que le podemos dar a nuestro cliente es que estamos ahí listos con las latas de cerveza frías y la variedad de productos esperando justo a la hora minuto y segundo que ellos querían debajo de su casa,si les decimos nosotros cuando venir...



Si de verdad piensas eso, quizás deberías plantearte contratar otra empleada y abrir 24/7... el mundo es de los valientes!


----------



## OBDC (7 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> ¿Y desaprovecharías la oportunidad de hacer publicidad del negocio familiar? Lo suyo en tu caso sería servir boles de macedonia con la tarjetita de la frutería y un vale descuento... piénsalo.




Hey, vuelve al hilo de las mermeladas y deja de hacerme la competencia...


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (7 Oct 2022)

Lo que tiene Javito es un gran optimismo.
En toda circunstancia siempre logra ver el lado positivo de las cosas.
El día que se entere que el mayorista se fornica a la muhé, dirá:
- Ejque así controla que los melones estén duros y la almeja sea fresca y en 50 años habremos ganado extra un piano de cola.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (7 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Mientras no cojas la calculadora, estamos hablando por hablar. Insisto, echa cuentas y a lo mejor te llevas una sorpresa.
> 
> 
> 
> Si de verdad piensas eso, quizás deberías plantearte contratar otra empleada y abrir 24/7... el mundo es de los valientes!



Y que ingresos ponemos en la calculadora?


----------



## Maybe (8 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Hey, vuelve al hilo de las mermeladas y deja de hacerme la competencia...



Shhh, me interesa que su negocio salga a flote porque planeo convertirme en su proveedora de mermeladas caseras 



OBDC dijo:


> Lo que tiene Javito es un gran optimismo.
> En toda circunstancia siempre logra ver el lado positivo de las cosas.



Eso en principio es una muy buena cualidad, el problema es que la línea que separa optimismo de inconsciencia es muy difusa.



javiwell dijo:


> Y que ingresos ponemos en la calculadora?



¿?

Me refiero a que analices los patrones de comportamiento de tus clientes calculando el promedio de ventas en una determinada franja horaria.


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Shhh, me interesa que su negocio salga a flote porque planeo convertirme en su proveedora de mermeladas caseras
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El cálculo que le hice yo es que cada cliente gastaba de media menos de 5€ por compra, no lo había hecho él, crees que va a tener la media por franja horaria? 

Aquí no ha habido ningún cálculo antes de comprar la tienda, salvo los famosos números de la mujer de 1.000 € de caja diaria y nunca menos de 600, no hay ningún número después de la compra, salvo el nuevo mantra de "Eq que en 30 años habremos ganado minolles" y no habrá ningún número en el futuro, esto último es LITERAL.

La frutería es una realidad paralela y maridolelo.


----------



## javiwell (8 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Shhh, me interesa que su negocio salga a flote porque planeo convertirme en su proveedora de mermeladas caseras
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es que cuando cambias tú hábito de apertura, los clientes cambian sus hábitos del lugar donde compran pero no sabemos cuántos, ni cuándo ni cuánto.

Sumar y restar en una calculadora todos sabemos. Adivinar el futuro no.


----------



## Silluzollope (8 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Sumar y restar en una calculadora todos sabemos. Adivinar el futuro no.



Que digas tú eso cuando 3 posts antes has puesto un calculo de ganar 275.000€ a los 30 años, como que da un poco de risa. A cada mensaje te contradices a ti mismo


----------



## javiwell (8 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Que digas tú eso cuando 3 posts antes has puesto un calculo de ganar 275.000€ a los 30 años, como que da un poco de risa. A cada mensaje te contradices a ti mismo



Digo que esa cifra es el resultado equivalente al de este año multiplicado por 30 años.

No digo que conozca cuánto voy a vender si cierro 4 horas más.


----------



## OBDC (8 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Digo que esa cifra es el resultado equivalente al de este año multiplicado por 30 años.
> 
> No digo que conozca cuánto voy a vender si cierro 4 horas más.



Pero eres capaz de decir que vas a ganar en los próximos 30 años....
Eres un  que ni los Payasos de la Tele te ganan...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (9 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Opino que, que tarde un día, una semana o 3 semanas en sumar las facturas no va a cambiar nada o prácticamente nada de sus resultados simplemente es una obligación que tiene que hacer de vez en cuando.
> 
> Desconocemos la perdida de ingresos de cerrar 4 horitas, no sabemos cómo reaccionaria cada uno de nuestros clientes a nuestra imposición horaria. Si sabemos que muchos de ellos no comprarían porque solo compran a determinada hora, otros comprarían a veces, cuántas veces y cuánto no lo sabemos.
> 
> ...



Bueno, si no le das importancia a tener claras las cuentas del negocio, está claro que papi también te consiguió el título de economista.

Me cuesta creer que el grueso de vuestros clientes acuda justo a las 21 horas. ¿Cómo no vais a poder medirlo? ¿No sabe tampoco tu mujer mirar a qué hora saca los tickets y calcular la afluencia de gente? ¿De verdad me estás diciendo que vas a perder más de los 1600 (creo) al mes + futuros disgustos + posible echar mano en caja que te cuesta la empleada? Ya.


----------



## OBDC (9 Oct 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Bueno, si no le das importancia a tener claras las cuentas del negocio, está claro que papi también te consiguió el título de economista.
> 
> Me cuesta creer que el grueso de vuestros clientes acuda justo a las 21 horas. ¿Cómo no vais a poder medirlo? ¿No sabe tampoco tu mujer mirar a qué hora saca los tickets y calcular la afluencia de gente? ¿De verdad me estás diciendo que vas a perder más de los 1600 (creo) al mes + futuros disgustos + posible echar mano en caja que te cuesta la empleada? Ya.



Tiene lo que yo defino cómo "parkinson empresarial". Tiene tanto temblor de que la más mínima cosa le salga mal por no tener margen de juego, que le impide hacer nada distinto de lo que hace. Lo que no sabe, que el parkinson no tiene cura y que más tarde o más temprano, termina en el otro estadio que se llama "quiebra" pero previamente les falta endeudarse con la siguiente lógica: "este mes perdemos un poco y ponemos dinero que sacamos de [aquí viene lo bueno] la tarjeta, de pedirle al padre, de un personal o como  quieras llamarle.
Esta condenado y lo sabe, solo trata de llegar lo más lejos posible para "ver si tiene suerte y vienen tiempos mejores". Apuesta de todo "atrapado" en un callejon sin salida como una hipoteca que está por encima de sus posibilidades.
La empleada no la puede tirar, no tiene pasta para pagar el despido y pagar cuentas a la vez, esta en el punto sin retorno.
Este año no podrá vender polvorones si no se los dan fiados..










Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Tiene lo que yo defino cómo "parkinson empresarial". Tiene tanto temblor de que la más mínima cosa le salga mal por no tener margen de juego, que le impide hacer nada distinto de lo que hace. Lo que no sabe, que el parkinson no tiene cura y que más tarde o más temprano, termina en el otro estadio que se llama "quiebra" pero previamente les falta endeudarse con la siguiente lógica: "este mes perdemos un poco y ponemos dinero que sacamos de [aquí viene lo bueno] la tarjeta, de pedirle al padre, de un personal o como  quieras llamarle.
> Esta condenado y lo sabe, solo trata de llegar lo más lejos posible para "ver si tiene suerte y vienen tiempos mejores". Apuesta de todo "atrapado" en un callejon sin salida como una hipoteca que está por encima de tus posibilidades.
> La empleada no la puede tirar, no tiene pasta para pagar el despido y pagar cuentas a la vez, esta en el punto sin retorno.
> Este año no podrá vender polvorones si no se los dan fiados..
> ...



Ha sido leer "un personal" e imaginarme a Javito llamando a Cofidis


----------



## OBDC (9 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ha sido leer "un personal" e imaginarme a Javito llamando a Cofidis



La mujera lo hará a escondidas,si ya no lo hizo y es verdad que no le da los albaranes.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pero que mejores postores, si tu venta media está por debajo de los 5€, como te compren una Sandía de 22€ te tienen que entrar ese día 10 niños a comprar chicles de 1€



Joder, está se lo puse en mayo!!

Podemos elucubrar sobre si a las 21h vende poco o mucho pero ninguna opción es buena.

Si vende mucho estamos otra vez con que todo el día están vendiendo chicles y latas a 1€.

Si vende poco debería cerrar a las 20h pero no quiere porque si no no llega a los 2.000.000€ en 30 años.


----------



## javiwell (9 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Joder, está se lo puse en mayo!!
> 
> Podemos elucubrar sobre si a las 21h vende poco o mucho pero ninguna opción es buena.
> 
> ...



No hay un patrón exacto de ventas según la franja horaria.

Entre las 20 h y las 21 h igual se hace entre 50 euros y 100 euros de caja depende del día.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No hay un patrón exacto de ventas según la franja horaria.
> 
> Entre las 20 h y las 21 h igual se hace entre 50 euros y 100 euros de caja depende del día.



O igual no, es lo que tiene no tener ni puta idea de las cuentas de tu negocio.

Lo mejor de todo es como eres capaz de decir lo uno y lo contrario. Hace 3 comentarios no podías cerrar a las 20h porque se vendía mucho en esa hora, ahora no existe un patrón en las ventas por franja horaria.

Donde han quedado esos jubilados puntuales?

Eres capaz de decir la media de compra?


----------



## javiwell (9 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> O igual no, es lo que tiene no tener ni puta idea de las cuentas de tu negocio.
> 
> Lo mejor de todo es como eres capaz de decir lo uno y lo contrario. Hace 3 comentarios no podías cerrar a las 20h porque se vendía mucho en esa hora, ahora no existe un patrón en las ventas por franja horaria.
> 
> Donde han quedado esos jubilados puntuales?



Entre 50 y 100 euros en una hora es vidilla, hay horas que a lo mejor vendes 20 euros o incluso 0.

No siempre hay gente a las 18 h pero de repente un día a esa hora entran 8 personas o te viene uno que quiere una caja de vino, si estás cerrado...


----------



## cohynetes (9 Oct 2022)

Javito que tal el finde? Has cerrado ya el trato de los polvorones que te pagaron el A6 del 1990 a plazos? También vienen de Ucrania como las sandías que vendias a 12 euros?


----------



## cohynetes (9 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Entre 50 y 100 euros en una hora es vidilla, hay horas que a lo mejor vendes 20 euros o incluso 0.
> 
> No siempre hay gente a las 18 h pero de repente un día a esa hora entran 8 personas o te viene uno que quiere una caja de vino, si estás cerrado...



Una caja de vino o un cartón para irse al parque?


----------



## javiwell (9 Oct 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Una caja de vino o un cartón para irse al parque?



Botellas de vino a 2,70 la botella y eso


----------



## cohynetes (9 Oct 2022)

Quién va a una frutería a comprar vino?


----------



## kornconath (9 Oct 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Quién va a una frutería a comprar vino?



La follada que le da el mayorista da sed


----------



## javiwell (9 Oct 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Quién va a una frutería a comprar vino?



Pues bastantes de nuestros clientes. 

Vendemos vinos blancos y tintos sin etiquetar y gusta mucho su relación calidad precio muy por encima del cartón del cartón de don Simon.


----------



## OBDC (9 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues bastantes de nuestros clientes.
> 
> Vendemos vinos blancos y tintos sin etiquetar y gusta mucho su relación calidad precio muy por encima *del cartón del cartón* de don Simon.



Ve aprendiendo sobre este tema porque en breve tendrás que recogerlo para pagar deudas.
PD: Las latas de aluminio también las pagan bien

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ve aprendiendo sobre este tema porque en breve tendrás que recogerlo para pagar deudas.
> PD: Las latas de aluminio también las pagan bien
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Silluzollope (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Entre 50 y 100 euros en una hora es vidilla, hay horas que a lo mejor vendes 20 euros o incluso 0.
> 
> No siempre hay gente a las 18 h pero de repente un día a esa hora entran 8 personas o te viene uno que quiere una caja de vino, si estás cerrado...



Siguiendo ese razonamiento, deberías meter otra empleada y abrir 24h. Imagínate que un día alguien quiere una yonkilata, un cartón de vino o un pepino a las 3 de la madrugada. Hora que está la frutería cerrada, euro que dejas de ganar.


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Siguiendo ese razonamiento, deberías meter otra empleada y abrir 24h. Imagínate que un día alguien quiere una yonkilata, un cartón de vino o un pepino a las 3 de la madrugada. Hora que está la frutería cerrada, euro que dejas de ganar.



No siguiendo ese razonamiento no se llega a esa conclusión porque estoy diciendo que depende de la hora.

De madrugada no venderíamos nada o prácticamente nada, pero justo antes de la cena si vendemos.


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Oct 2022)

En breve el Audi en anuncios.com, los palos de golf Fitleist al wallapop..y tu en un abogadonfirmando la viogen de tu muhé mientras la panchita os compra la fruteria y ella se monta un nail saloon


----------



## kornconath (10 Oct 2022)

Javito avisa a tu mujer que haga la suma de septiembre, que va con diez dias de retraso y tú te pierdes en el hilo hablando de tu valor seguro a 30 años de la fruteria


----------



## Lombroso (10 Oct 2022)

Pagaste 30.000 euros por el traspaso de un negocio que creíais que facturaba 1.000 euros diarios de media. La realidad es que factura casi la mitad, concretamente un 40% menos. Sin embargo, consideras que en un futuro lo volverás a traspasar. Aplicando la lógica, sacaríais del traspaso, en el mejor de los casos, 18.000 euros, que es lo que "vale".


----------



## OBDC (10 Oct 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Pagaste 30.000 euros por el traspaso de un negocio que creíais que facturaba 1.000 euros diarios de media. La realidad es que factura casi la mitad, concretamente un 40% menos. Sin embargo, consideras que en un futuro lo volverás a traspasar. Aplicando la lógica, sacaríais del traspaso, en el mejor de los casos, 18.000 euros, que es lo que "vale".



No, que vale 30k si al comprador lo miras a los ojos.....son técnicas de neo marketing de Harvard.
Burbuja nunca decepciona; siempre encuentras peña que farda de ser más cortito que abrazo de suegra

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> En breve el Audi en anuncios.com, los palos de golf Fitleist al wallapop..y tu en un abogadonfirmando la viogen de tu muhé mientras la panchita os compra la fruteria y ella se monta un nail saloon




El audi está en el taller, se le jodió una biela al motor. Me he pillado un motor de segunda zarpa con 150 mil km al que le voy a colocar el árbol de levas nuevo y los taqués nuevos de mi antiguo motor, y a tirar 5 años más con él.


----------



## cohynetes (10 Oct 2022)

Javito yendo al curro esta semana


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El audi está en el taller, se le jodió una biela al motor. Me he pillado un motor de segunda zarpa con 150 mil km al que le voy a colocar el árbol de levas nuevo y los taqués nuevos de mi antiguo motor, y a tirar 5 años más con él.



Ay, señor!


----------



## OBDC (10 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ay, señor!



Este es un CM que busca mantenernos entretenidos, es imposible que exista alguien así.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## asiqué (10 Oct 2022)

pues hoy he ido a mi fruteria de siempre y he visto que habia poca gente y es raro por que los lunes es el dia de pillar fruta para toda la semana.
Motivo? pues que la gente se esta quitando ya de fruta x no poder pagar platanos a 3,99.
Y asi con todo, veo bajon en los comercios paco que venden buen producto.
Pero el latino 2 calles mas arriba estaba lleno de gente con bananas muy feas a 1,50€


----------



## asiqué (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El audi está en el taller, se le jodió una biela al motor. Me he pillado un motor de segunda zarpa con 150 mil km al que le voy a colocar el árbol de levas nuevo y los taqués nuevos de mi antiguo motor, y a tirar 5 años más con él.



todo son desgracias!! ves? una berlingo 2.0 hdi es mucho mejor


----------



## kornconath (10 Oct 2022)

Bah, cambio de motor, pipas! 

El motor auténtico y económico es la frutería, y es capaz de asumir eso y más.


PD: los números, que estamos a segunda semana de octubre. A ver si la nueva excusa es que la peruchi no sabe sumar.


Cosa que no me extrañaría


----------



## asiqué (10 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Bah, cambio de motor, pipas!
> 
> El motor económico de la frutería es capaz de eso y más.
> 
> ...



a mi me huele a que los numeros son nefastos y esta escurriendo el bulto…
la mujer le hizo la 13-14 al pobre javi.
coño! apuesto a que el audi lo ha roto la mujer


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Pagaste 30.000 euros por el traspaso de un negocio que creíais que facturaba 1.000 euros diarios de media. La realidad es que factura casi la mitad, concretamente un 40% menos. Sin embargo, consideras que en un futuro lo volverás a traspasar. Aplicando la lógica, sacaríais del traspaso, en el mejor de los casos, 18.000 euros, que es lo que "vale".



Pensaba que se facturarían mil euros si, pero también pensaba en un margen mucho más pequeño que el que realmente estamos cobrando.


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> a mi me huele a que los numeros son nefastos y esta escurriendo el bulto…
> la mujer le hizo la 13-14 al pobre javi.
> coño! apuesto a que el audi lo ha roto la mujer



En el primer post resumen anual y por trimestres completos.

Septiembre ha ido como agosto con un pequeño beneficio.

Ahora en octubre están volviendo a subir las cajas


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Bah, cambio de motor, pipas!
> 
> El motor auténtico y económico es la frutería, y es capaz de asumir eso y más.
> 
> ...



800 euros el cambio


----------



## kornconath (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 800 euros el cambio



Menos mal que eres pudiente


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Menos mal que eres pudiente



Es que es o eso o cambiar de coche

El coche está perfecto por dentro y por fuera, tiene amortiguadores nuevos, distribución nueva, neumáticos en buen estado, merece la pena gastar en el motor y estirar el coche antes que cambiar de coche y que no te paguen una mierda por un coche con un motor jodido.


----------



## Silluzollope (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Es que es o eso o cambiar de coche
> 
> El coche está perfecto por dentro y por fuera, tiene amortiguadores nuevos, distribución nueva, neumáticos en buen estado, merece la pena gastar en el motor y estirar el coche antes que cambiar de coche y que no te paguen una mierda por un coche con un motor jodido.



Lo de la distribución no lo cuentes, que vas a cambiar el motor.


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> 800 euros el cambio



800€ el motor y la mano de obra abriendo motor.

Cada día más payaso el pobre.


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Lo de la distribución no lo cuentes, que vas a cambiar el motor.



La distribución la puse yo nueva sin que fallara nada, para prevenir.

Lo que jodió el motor fue un golpe en el cárter con una piedra que hizo que el coche perdiera aceite muy lentamente, esto aceleró el desgaste del árbol de levas y de las bielas y pistones. Puse árbol de levas nuevo pero las bielas y pistones estaban muy dañados. Ahora al romperse una biela he decido apostar por otro motor pero poniéndole mi árbol de levas nuevo, un motor que no tenga una avería en bielas y pistones.


----------



## kornconath (10 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> 800€ el motor y la mano de obra abriendo motor.
> 
> Cada día más payaso el pobre.



2000€ de nada, pero el coche vale unos buenos 2000€.

Plan sin fisuras


----------



## Catalinius (10 Oct 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Quién va a una frutería a comprar vino?



Yo


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> 2000€ de nada, pero el coche vale unos buenos 2000€.
> 
> Plan sin fisuras



El motor me lo pone gratis el mismo mecánico que me puso el árbol de levas y no vio que estaba mal la biela. Le jodió asesorarme mal y quiere responder con trabajo gratis.


----------



## cohynetes (10 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Yo



Pero de cartón? Votas a podemos?


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Yo



Hay mucho vino cosechero riquísimo, sin etiquetar, y sin denominacion de origen que no se vende en supermercados.

El pensionista lo sabe, el millennial ni lo intuye


----------



## Catalinius (10 Oct 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pero de cartón? Votas a podemos?



Vox voto a Vox, en las fruterías hay vinos no conocidos cojopistonudos


----------



## kornconath (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El motor me lo pone gratis el mismo mecánico que me puso el árbol de levas y no vio que estaba mal la biela. Le jodió asesorarme mal y quiere responder con trabajo gratis.



Pues lo siento, entonces el coche no vale más de 800€


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Pues lo siento, entonces el coche no vale más de 800€



El coche en funcionamiento con el motor cambiado vale unos 5.000 euros.


----------



## cohynetes (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El coche en funcionamiento con el motor cambiado vale unos 5.000 euros.



Si y tu frutería vale 30000 euros


----------



## kornconath (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El coche en funcionamiento con el motor cambiado vale unos 5.000 euros.



A ver, si la fruteria vale un traspaso de 30000€, el coche por 5000€ no me sorprende


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El motor me lo pone gratis el mismo mecánico que me puso el árbol de levas y no vio que estaba mal la biela. Le jodió asesorarme mal y quiere responder con trabajo gratis.



Un coche sin aceite que jode árbol de levas pero no casquillos de biela, cambia de mecánico y de camello.

Tampoco se de que me extraño en el mundo de Javito todo es posible.


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Si y tu frutería vale 30000 euros



Haz la búsqueda en coches.net 

Filtro:

Audi A4
Año 2004 a 2006
Diesel
Familiar
Km 200 mil a 220 mil
Techo solar

Encontrarás rangos de precios de 4.500 a 7.000


----------



## kornconath (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Haz la búsqueda en coches.net
> 
> Filtro:
> 
> ...



Precio de venta no es igual a precio de compra..

Adivina para qué te hubiera valido saber eso antes.


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Un coche sin aceite que jode árbol de levas pero no casquillos de biela, cambia de mecánico y de camello.
> 
> Tampoco se de que me extraño en el mundo de Javito todo es posible.



El perito ha llegado


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El perito ha llegado



Me puedes decir que motor lleva tu coche?

Es por echarnos unas risas.


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

Hola?


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Me puedes decir que motor lleva tu coche?
> 
> Es por echarnos unas risas.



Diesel 2.5 TDI V6 de 163 CV


----------



## kornconath (10 Oct 2022)

@calopez deja de meter anuncios de coches, por culpa de las pajas del hilo ahora me saltan anuncios de A4 el 2004


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Diesel 2.5 TDI V6 de 163 CV



Y dices que le cambiaron el árbol de levas, no?


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y dices que le cambiaron el árbol de levas, no?



Que yo le cambié al mio el árbol de levas y los taques, le puse pieza nueva de competencia.

Y que al motor que he comprado le voy a colocar mi árbol de levas y mis taques nuevos.

Y que el servicio va a ser gratuito en este caso.


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que yo le cambié al mio el árbol de levas y los taques, le puse pieza nueva de competencia.
> 
> Y que al motor que he comprado le voy a colocar mi árbol de levas y mis taques nuevos.
> 
> Y que el servicio va a ser gratuito en este caso.



Madre del amor hermoso!

No sé si me estás diciendo que tu motor lleva un ÚNICO árbol de levas o que solo le has cambiado uno, elige.


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso!
> 
> No sé si me estás diciendo que tu motor lleva un ÚNICO árbol de levas o que solo le has cambiado uno, elige.



Le cambié los dos árboles y los taques


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Le cambié los dos árboles y los taques



Jajajajaja

Y sigue!


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Le cambié los dos árboles y los taques



Hablamos de si tu motor es SOHC O DOHC?


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

Hola?


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Hablamos de si tu motor es SOHC O DOHC?



No te he dicho ya que tiene 2?

Estás tratando de impresionarme o algo así?


----------



## OBDC (10 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Menos mal que eres pudiente



Que cabronazo 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (10 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> 800€ el motor y la mano de obra abriendo motor.
> 
> Cada día más payaso el pobre.



Este no tiene más de 15 años. Porque sería imposible que dijera ese disparate si viviera en el mundo adulto.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No te he dicho ya que tiene 2?
> 
> Estás tratando de impresionarme o algo así?



Verás, desde el primer momento has hablado de árbol de levas en singular.

Cuando te he hablado, se que soy muy puta, si me estabas diciendo que habías cambiado o decías que tu motor tenía un UNICO árbol de levas ha sido cuando has hablado de 2.

Pero tengo una CHORPRESA para ti, tu motor tienes más de 2 árboles de levas.


O espera sigamos con tus 2 árboles, como los distribuyes en la V del motor?
Uno de admisión y uno de escape común para las dos bancadas?


----------



## OBDC (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La distribución la puse yo nueva sin que fallara nada, para prevenir.
> 
> Lo que jodió el motor fue un golpe en el cárter con una piedra que hizo que el coche perdiera aceite muy lentamente, esto aceleró el desgaste del árbol de levas y de las bielas y pistones. Puse árbol de levas nuevo pero las bielas y pistones estaban muy dañados. Ahora al romperse una biela he decido apostar por otro motor pero poniéndole mi árbol de levas nuevo, un motor que no tenga una avería en bielas y pistones.



Si se ponen piezas con distinto nivel de desgaste peta todo en meses...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El motor me lo pone gratis el mismo mecánico que me puso el árbol de levas y no vio que estaba mal la biela. Le jodió asesorarme mal y quiere responder con trabajo gratis.



Un mecánico asumiendo un error? Pero en que mundo vives Javito????

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (10 Oct 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Si y tu frutería vale 30000 euros



Es desesperante leerle

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

O espera también puede ser SOHC y que lleve un solo árbol de levas (admisión/escape) en cada bancada


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Verás, desde el primer momento has hablado de árbol de levas en singular.
> 
> Cuando te he hablado, se que soy muy puta, si me estabas diciendo que habías cambiado o decías que tu motor tenía un UNICO árbol de levas ha sido cuando has hablado de 2.
> 
> ...



Hay que ver que lo tonto que eres. Que no vas a ligar conmigo.


----------



## asiqué (10 Oct 2022)

Nunca en mi experiencia de aficionado a la mecanica he conocido a nadie que ponga un motor por "solo" 800€ (mas aun en un super audi) y que la cosa funcione bien.
Fallos de electronica, vibraciones, correas, distribucion, culatazos…

despues de esos 800 dejate otros 800 en cambio de distri y una buena revision, no es coña


----------



## Maybe (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> *Sumar y restar en una calculadora todos sabemos*. Adivinar el futuro no.



Mmm... (inserte aquí un emoji mordiéndose la lengua). No se te pide que hagas predicciones con una bola de cristal, sino que recojas datos y saques conclusiones en base a ellos.

Una duda: ¿cuántas horas al día en total tenéis abierta la tienda?

P.D. No tengo ni la más remota idea de lo que es un árbol de levas... ¿da fruta?


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Nunca en mi experiencia de aficionado a la mecanica he conocido a nadie que ponga un motor por "solo" 800€ (mas aun en un super audi) y que la cosa funcione bien.
> Fallos de electronica, vibraciones, correas, distribucion, culatazos…



Sumale lo que me han costado los árboles que le voy a poner y nos vamos a 1.500


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay que ver que lo tonto que eres. Que no vas a ligar conmigo.



Jajajajjajajja

Pero dime, por favor, que árbol de levas le vas a poner de tu motor al donante?

El de escape de los cilindros 1-3
El de admisión de los cilindros 1-3
El de escape de los cilindros 4-6
El de admisión de los cilindros 4-6

Esto es para morirse de la risa.

Llévaselo a Ángel Gaitan a que te haga una revisión premium


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Mmm... (inserte aquí un emoji mordiéndose la lengua). No se te pide que hagas predicciones con una bola de cristal, sino que recojas datos y saques conclusiones en base a ellos.
> 
> Una duda: ¿cuántas horas al día en total tenéis abierta la tienda?
> 
> P.D. No tengo ni la más remota idea de lo que es un árbol de levas... ¿da fruta?



Un árbol de levas es un juguetito sexual de esos que usa Mundocruel


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Sumale lo que me han costado los árboles que le voy a poner y nos vamos a 1.500



Vaya, ahora ya habla de arboles!!!

Los que no le dejan ver la fruta, o el bosque.


----------



## OBDC (10 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Mmm... (inserte aquí un emoji mordiéndose la lengua). No se te pide que hagas predicciones con una bola de cristal, sino que recojas datos y saques conclusiones en base a ellos.
> 
> Una duda: ¿cuántas horas al día en total tenéis abierta la tienda?
> 
> P.D. No tengo ni la más remota idea de lo que es un árbol de levas... ¿da fruta?



Eso es el árbol de brevas

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (10 Oct 2022)

El margen de eso está en el vino y la cerveza


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El margen de eso está en el vino y la cerveza



Debe sobrar mucho de eso y llevárselo la peruchi a casa para que no caduque porque si no esto no tiene sentido.


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Oct 2022)

Mira que poner una frutería, llegas a montar un taller de mecánica y te forras.


----------



## kornconath (10 Oct 2022)

Al final tanto marearos con uno, dos árboles de levas, o dos por culata.


Y aquí sin tener números de septiembre.

Es imprescindible enterarse porque esos 800€ del cambio de motor pueden ser el beneficio mensual.

También llamado salario.

O amortización asegurada.

Depende del día


----------



## Cipoton (10 Oct 2022)

ha chapao el tugurio ese ya? no pienso leerme 400 paginas


----------



## kornconath (10 Oct 2022)

Cipoton dijo:


> ha chapao el tugurio ese ya? no pienso leerme 400 paginas



De la caja de mil diaria pasó a 600 y en estos dos meses a 300

Pero hay positivismo


----------



## asiqué (10 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Sumale lo que me han costado los árboles que le voy a poner y nos vamos a 1.500



+ revision completa del motor con distribucion nueva


----------



## Silluzollope (11 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> + revision completa del motor con distribucion nueva



Ya se lo dije yo más atrás, que no contara la distribucion recién hecha en el motor roto y la respuesta fue que ”la puso nueva por prevenir”


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Oct 2022)

Javito, el perito te lanzan otra pregunta:
¿Cuanto te costó la distribución y el cambio de el/los arboles de levas?







(Por seguir riéndonos)


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Javito, el perito te lanzan otra pregunta:
> ¿Cuanto te costó la distribución y el cambio de el/los arboles de levas?
> 
> 
> ...



Le costó 4 sandías, ya te lo digo yo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Mira que poner una frutería, llegas a montar un taller de mecánica y te forras.





Mundocruel dijo:


> Javito, el perito te lanzan otra pregunta:
> ¿Cuanto te costó la distribución y el cambio de el/los arboles de levas?
> 
> 
> ...



Tu al tuyo nunca le cambias la distribución? 

Esperas hasta que se joda?

El aceite tampoco se lo cambias o que?


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> + revision completa del motor con distribucion nueva



La distribución no es parte de la avería, le tocaba cambio por kilometraje como a cualquier Berlingo.


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tu al tuyo nunca le cambias la distribución?
> 
> Esperas hasta que se joda?
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, me lo compró de muy segunda zarpa de cadena y espero a que se joda, la furgoneta es renting y no me preocupo de ella.

El aceite y filtros se los cambió yo.



javiwell dijo:


> La distribución no es parte de la avería, le tocaba cambio por kilometraje como a cualquier Berlingo.



Ya se que no me vas a contestar cuanto te costó distribución + árbol de levas pero te aseguro que no es el mismo que en una Berlingo.


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2022)

Fardar con coche viejo de marca: 5.000 pavos por año, para todo lo demás MasterCard

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Fardar con coche viejo de marca: 5.000 pavos por año, para todo lo demás MasterCard
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Cambiarle distribución y árboles de levas a ese motor te sale por más de la mitad de ese importe


----------



## kornconath (11 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Cambiarle distribución y árboles de levas a ese motor te sale por más de la mitad de ese importe



Con las sandías a 12€ lo habrá cubierto


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Cambiarle distribución y árboles de levas a ese motor te sale por más de la mitad de ese importe



La distribución fueron como 600 no recuerdo importe exacto se lo hice hace un par de años, piezas y servicio.

Los árboles de levas y taques fueron 1250 piezas y servicio

El motor son 800 la pieza, servicio gratuito y se le colocan los árboles de levas y taques.


----------



## mirym94 (11 Oct 2022)

Según esta todo mal lo veo.


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Efectivamente, me lo compró de muy segunda zarpa de cadena y espero a que se joda, la furgoneta es renting y no me preocupo de ella.
> 
> El aceite y filtros se los cambió yo.
> 
> ...



Esperas a que se te rompa la correa de distribución circulado, eso es mucho más barato ñeñeñe


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La distribución fueron como 600 no recuerdo importe exacto se lo hice hace un par de años, piezas y servicio.
> 
> Los árboles de levas y taques fueron 1250 piezas y servicio
> 
> El motor son 800 la pieza, servicio gratuito y se le colocan los árboles de levas y taques.



En serio, tú te drogas, mientes o no sabes que coche tienes, no hay más opciones (la de que te haga descuentos el mecánico por chupársela soy bueno y no la aplico).


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Esperas a que se te rompa la correa de distribución circulado, eso es mucho más barato ñeñeñe



Espera que te mando un privado y te explico la diferencia entre cadena y correa




Por.favor para de hacer el ridículo es demasiado incluso para ti.


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Espera que te mando un privado y te explico la diferencia entre cadena y correa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me había fijado en lo que pusiste de la cadena, la verdad es que no suelo leerte con mucha atención

Peritas en furgoneta?


----------



## kornconath (11 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No me había fijado en lo que pusiste de la cadena, la verdad es que no suelo leerte con mucha atención
> 
> Peritas en furgoneta?



Déjate de pajas que no somos tus ficticios clientes a los que les vendes las sandias a 12€.

Números de septiembre que queremos sustancia.

Gracias


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Déjate de pajas que no somos tus ficticios clientes a los que les vendes las sandias a 12€.
> 
> Números de septiembre que queremos sustancia.
> 
> Gracias



Ya están los números de un año completo

He cambiado el formato de mensual a un cuadro con total anual, media mensual y evolución por trimestres.

Septiembre fueron 13.453,06 de ventas, 517 euros de caja media y un resultado después de impuestos de 808,14 sin restar traspaso mes chungo.


----------



## Chuchus (11 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya están los números de un año completo
> 
> He cambiado el formato de mensual a un cuadro con total anual, media mensual y evolución por trimestres.
> 
> Septiembre fueron 13.453,06 de ventas, 517 euros de caja media y un resultado después de impuestos de 808,14 sin restar traspaso mes chungo.



Bravo!!!!!

Contrata a otra peruana que me parece que la facturación bajó por la falta de personal. 
Y baja más los precios, que hay que ser competitivo


----------



## kornconath (11 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya están los números de un año completo
> 
> He cambiado el formato de mensual a un cuadro con total anual, media mensual y evolución por trimestres.
> 
> Septiembre fueron 13.453,06 de ventas, 517 euros de caja media y un resultado después de impuestos de 808,14 sin restar traspaso mes chungo.




Así si, pero no cambies formatos que confundes al personal.

Hablando de personal ya sabes, larga a la empleada que se te hunde el barco


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Así si, *pero no cambies formatos que confundes al personal*.
> 
> Hablando de personal ya sabes, larga a la empleada que se te hunde el barco



Lo dices como si fuera su intención


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Así si, pero no cambies formatos que confundes al personal.
> 
> Hablando de personal ya sabes, larga a la empleada que se te hunde el barco



Si no cambio el formato en algun momento eso va a ser una sábana de datos, mucho mejor un resumen.


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si no cambio el formato en algun momento eso va a ser una sábana de datos, mucho mejor un resumen.



Porque sin datos por cierre es más trabajoso mantener la apariencia de abierto....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (11 Oct 2022)

Caja de 500 euros. Uf, y vosotros riéndoos de los 600, ya os vale.


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Caja de 500 euros. Uf, y vosotros riéndoos de los 600, ya os vale.



Pero gana más que con 1000 eurazos de caja

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (11 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El traspaso nos lo ponen a 30 mil euros (Editado, antes ponía 20 mil porque pensábamos que rondaría esa cifra por una conversacion, tras revisión de cuentas y anuales y acuerdos entre ellos 30 mil)
> 
> Caja diaria media: 1.000 euros con unos 200 clientes todos los días, en 3 años contando el dinero, ni un solo día ha bajado de 650 euros la caja y ha habido varios de 1.400
> 
> ...



Te rescato tu yo de hace un año, aunque era medio retrasado deberías darle más cariño.

Él pensaba en traspaso de 20.000€ aunque le metieron 30 por la alta facturación, pensaba que la caja diaria era de 1000€. 

Quería una empleada por ayudar, porque su mujer sabia hacer de todo.

Su estimación eran 2000 a 2800 netos mes.


Su filosofía, vender mucho.


----------



## Silluzollope (11 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Te rescato tu yo de hace un año, aunque era medio retrasado deberías darle más cariño.
> 
> Él pensaba en traspaso de 20.000€ aunque le metieron 30 por la alta facturación, pensaba que la caja diaria era de 1000€.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que esa frase de “(Editado, antes ponía 20 mil porque pensábamos que rondaría esa cifra por una conversacion, tras revisión de cuentas y anuales y acuerdos entre ellos 30 mil)” tiene que doler mucho ahora, a saber que cuentas revisaron o que les enseñarían para que los números sean un 50% inferiores en un año.


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> La verdad es que esa frase de “(Editado, antes ponía 20 mil porque pensábamos que rondaría esa cifra por una conversacion, tras revisión de cuentas y anuales y acuerdos entre ellos 30 mil)” tiene que doler mucho ahora, a saber que cuentas revisaron o que les enseñarían para que los números sean un 50% inferiores en un año.



Como ves mi propósito es contar la historia como es, no poner una cifra hinchada para recibir un aplauso.

En principio la cifra de beneficio del primer año supera al smi sobradamente aunque no oculto que no nos esperábamos una inflación del 10 por cien ni una tercera guerra mundial ni una subida de tipos a razón de medio punto al mes.

Seguimos informando


----------



## asiqué (11 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Con las sandías a 12€ lo habrá cubierto



no por que su proveedor se las vende el a 11 por ese trato extraño que tiene y por negarse a ir con el audi al mercadrid de alli…


----------



## kornconath (11 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Como ves mi propósito es contar la historia como es, no poner una cifra hinchada para recibir un aplauso.
> 
> En principio la cifra de beneficio del primer año supera al smi sobradamente aunque no oculto que no nos esperábamos una inflación del 10 por cien ni una tercera guerra mundial ni una subida de tipos a razón de medio punto al mes.
> 
> Seguimos informando



Mientras te escondes en excusas no afrontas soluciones.


----------



## javiwell (11 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Mientras te escondes en excusas no afrontas soluciones.



No son excusas

Antes de tomar decisiones precipitadas tenemos que ver si la caída de ingresos es algo temporal o estructural, no vamos a cambiarlo todo porque agosto y septiembre tengan poca venta.


----------



## kornconath (11 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No son excusas
> 
> Antes de tomar decisiones precipitadas tenemos que ver si la caída de ingresos es algo temporal o estructural, no vamos a cambiarlo todo porque agosto y septiembre tengan poca venta.



Hablas de la inflacción como si no pertenencias a una cadena de suministro primario. La venta al por menor de fruta.

Hablas de guerra como si hubieras ido al frente.

Despide a la empleada, baja las horas de apertura, usa el aumento de porcentajes de beneficio para rebajar costes y ganar el volumen de ventas que indicabas.

Déjate de ideas peregrinas como vender jamón, turrones, vino, Coca-Cola y mierdas varias. Es una fruteria.

La excusa de los meses malos vale para un negocio que sobrevive dos años, y no vale que los dos últimos meses de un negocio de un año sean los flacos. 

Eso no es un tropiezo, es una tendencia. Mueve el culo al menos por la vergüenza de no poderle devolver el dinero a tu padre.


----------



## lucky starr (11 Oct 2022)

Javito, vete buscandole una salida al negocio. Venta, entrega al mayorista con quita de la deuda, reventa a la empleada....


----------



## Maybe (11 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Como ves mi propósito es contar la historia como es, no poner una cifra hinchada para recibir un aplauso.



Eso es cierto, y debo decir que te honra.



javiwell dijo:


> Antes de tomar decisiones precipitadas tenemos que ver si la caída de ingresos es algo temporal o estructural, no vamos a cambiarlo todo porque agosto y septiembre tengan poca venta.



Te ahorraré tiempo: como ya te han dicho muy acertadamente no es un bache, sino el indicativo de una tendencia que empieza a manifestarse. Dices que la culpa es 'de Putin' (aunque lo fuese... ¿crees que la situación a nivel global va a mejorar en breve?), pero lo cierto es que los números ya no salían antes de que el mundo tomase este rumbo. Simplemente te hiciste trampas al solitario, pagando el traspaso a un precio muy por encima de su valor y tomando como ciertas unas cifras de caja que no se correspondían con la realidad.

Aun así el problema no es que hayas cometido errores al abrir la tienda, sino que en lugar de buscar soluciones te empeñas en perpetuarlos.

Javiwell, no tengas miedo de tomar decisiones y no te preocupes tanto por la posibilidad de meter la gamba si mueves ficha. Llevar las riendas de un negocio implica ser flexible y estar abierto a hacer cambios continuamente para adaptarse a las circunstancias. En definitiva, hazle caso a este forero:



kornconath dijo:


> Despide a la empleada, baja las horas de apertura, usa el aumento de porcentajes de beneficio para rebajar costes y ganar el volumen de ventas que indicabas.


----------



## Maybe (11 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> La verdad es que esa frase de “(Editado, antes ponía 20 mil porque pensábamos que rondaría esa cifra por una conversacion, tras revisión de cuentas y anuales y acuerdos entre ellos 30 mil)” tiene que doler mucho ahora



No sólo erró en la cifra del traspaso; también en el flujo de caja, en la nómina de la empleada, en el alquiler... nada es como había previsto, pero por algún motivo se niega a aceptarlo y sigue con la misma filosofía inmovilista con la que decidió lanzarse a esta aventura:



javiwell dijo:


> Es decir al día siguiente de que fuera suyo, todo seguiría siendo exactamente igual al ojos del cliente y con el mismo cartel


----------



## Maybe (11 Oct 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Javito, vete buscandole una salida al negocio. Venta, entrega al mayorista con quita de la deuda, *reventa a la empleada....*



Ese sería un giro argumental muy interesante


----------



## OBDC (11 Oct 2022)

Javito preparando el 2023 en su "romain car"






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Oct 2022)

Javito, no me dirás que has tenido que coger un Taxi o un Uber para ir al club de golf!


----------



## OBDC (12 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Javito, no me dirás que has tenido que coger un Taxi o un Uber para ir al club de golf!



Patinete, pero a tracción biológica.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (12 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Javito, no me dirás que has tenido que coger un Taxi o un Uber para ir al club de golf!



Tengo mi Suzuki van van para estas cosas. Los palos y los zapatos los tengo en el Golf.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tengo mi Suzuki van van para estas cosas. Los palos y los zapatos los tengo en el Golf.



Así es Javito capaz de estos mensajes enrevesados para dar pie a otra eterna discusión que lo aleje de los números:

Porque lo fácil hubiera sido

_Tengo mi moto para estas cosas. Los palos y los zapatos se quedan en el club_

Pero opta por esta frase mientras estamos hablando de coches

*Tengo mi Suzuki Van* (confundible por ser Suzuki marca tanto de coches como motos y "Van" la forma de denominar a los vehículos automóviles comerciales ligeros)*para estas cosas*. *Los palos y los zapatos los tengo en el Golf* (usa las mayúsculas, dando pie a que la gente piense en un Volkswagen Golf y no en el club de golf)


----------



## javiwell (12 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Así es Javito capaz de estos mensajes enrevesados para dar pie a otra eterna discusión que lo aleje de los números:
> 
> Porque lo fácil hubiera sido
> 
> ...



El corrector ortográfico


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El corrector ortográfico



Os imagináis lo que tiene que ser tener una conversación con Javito en la vida real?

Javito, tú no estás diagnosticado, verdad?


----------



## OBDC (12 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Os imagináis lo que tiene que ser tener una conversación con Javito en la vida real?
> 
> Javito, tú no estás diagnosticado, verdad?



Si que lo está pero los padres lo han ocultado toda la vida 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si que lo está pero los padres lo han ocultado toda la vida
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Es que en la contestación que me ha dado está completamente reflejado y es la misma linea que la que mantiene respecto al negocio.

Por un lado va la realidad, se la explicas, se la motivas, le das datos...
Por otro va él y después de "leerte" te sale con una de las suyas ajeno totalmente a la conversación mantenida y a la realidad misma.


----------



## OBDC (12 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Es que en la contestación que me ha dado está completamente reflejado y es la misma linea que la que mantiene respecto al negocio.
> 
> Por un lado va la realidad, se la explicas, se la motivas, le das datos...
> Por otro va él y después de "leerte" te sale con una de las suyas ajeno totalmente a la conversación mantenida y a la realidad misma.



Solo alguien que inventa puede vivir tan ajeno a la realidad. Es un CM de Calopez para mantenernos entretenidos.
Lo del coche, lo del baño, no puede sobrevivir nadie con tal estado de memez

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Lombroso (13 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Te rescato tu yo de hace un año, aunque era medio retrasado deberías darle más cariño.
> 
> Él pensaba en traspaso de 20.000€ aunque le metieron 30 por la alta facturación, pensaba que la caja diaria era de 1000€.
> 
> ...



Hay más cosas: 

"_Tendrá que estar un par de años ganando lo mismo (1.100 euros netos)_". El resultado ha sido de 930 €, es decir, 170 € mensuales menos. En total 2.030 € menos que si hubiera seguido siendo asalariada, sin contar la pérdida de derecho a paro, indemnización por despido o baja. A este paso, el traspaso que él contaba pagar en 2 años (luego fueron 3) les va a suponer un lastre de 6.100 euros aproximadamente.

Soluciones:

- Reducir la jornada de la empleada a la mitad. Se ahorraría 900 euros mensuales, eso sí, posiblemente ya no podría ir a por la niña al colegio. 
- Hablar con el mayorista, presentarle los números de forma dramática y decirle que, o hay renegociación, o la cosa no sigue. O baja precios hasta X umbral, o dejamos de pagar. El mayorista es inteligente, a la vista está el negocio que se ha sacado de la manga, y sabrá que "más vale un mal acuerdo que un buen pleito". El primer interesado en que la cosa siga es él, pero está estirando la cuerda demasiado y de ahogados pueden pasar a muertos. 
- Tras lo anterior, espabilar, asumir que se tiene una frutería y levantarse a las 3 de la mañana 2 ó 3 días por semana para ir al mercado central y ahorrar un 10 ó 15 % en el precio de compra de existencias. 
- Subir ligeramente los precios.


----------



## javiwell (13 Oct 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Hay más cosas:
> 
> "_Tendrá que estar un par de años ganando lo mismo (1.100 euros netos)_". El resultado ha sido de 930 €, es decir, 170 € mensuales menos. En total 2.030 € menos que si hubiera seguido siendo asalariada, sin contar la pérdida de derecho a paro, indemnización por despido o baja. A este paso, el traspaso que él contaba pagar en 2 años (luego fueron 3) les va a suponer un lastre de 6.100 euros aproximadamente.
> 
> ...



Yo veo un resultado de 1.764 mensual y la necesidad financiera de ahorrar 833,33 mensuales por no haber solicitado ningún crédito y por no pagar intereses.

Esto no quiere decir que sea imposible que la cosa salga mal, solo quiere decir que el resultado no es de 930 euros. 

Si el traspaso lo hubiera pagado en 2 años en lugar de 3 entonces el resultado pasaría de 930 a 100 euros? Que es el resultado? Que es el cash flow? Cuál es tu flow?


----------



## kornconath (13 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo veo un resultado de 1.764 mensual y la necesidad financiera de ahorrar 833,33 mensuales por no haber solicitado ningún crédito y por no pagar intereses.
> 
> Esto no quiere decir que sea imposible que la cosa salga mal, solo quiere decir que el resultado no es de 930 euros.
> 
> Si el traspaso lo hubiera pagado en 2 años en lugar de 3 entonces el resultado pasaría de 930 a 100 euros? Que es el resultado? Que es el cash flow? Cuál es tu flow?



Tienes una caja de 500 y poco diaria en septiembre. Te metieron un tercio más de guante en el traspaso porque revisásteis los números y eran de el doble diarios.

Cerraste octubre del año pasado con 16700€ de caja, que entiendo a cinco días a la semana de apertura te daba unos 835€ diarios.

¿Ves mejora suficiente en las cajas diarias de este mes para confirmar que las pérdidas de los dos últimos meses de facturación han sido estacionarias y no una tendencia?

Te lo digo porque esas cosas son con las que uno se sienta con el mayorista y le canta las cuarenta. No se echa unas risas.


----------



## javiwell (13 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Tienes una caja de 500 y poco diaria en septiembre. Te metieron un tercio más de guante en el traspaso porque revisásteis los números y eran de el doble diarios.
> 
> Cerraste octubre del año pasado con 16700€ de caja, que entiendo a cinco días a la semana de apertura te daba unos 835€ diarios.
> 
> ...



Se abre 6 días a la semana, el sábado solo se abre por la mañana.

Están subiendo las ventas en octubre respecto al mes pasado, en la primera semana de octubre andaba la cosa en una media diaria de 580.

No obstante es menos que en octubre del año pasado. Hay una parte de tendencia y hay una parte de estacionalidad no podemos adivinar cuanto exactamente.

Ha habido una importante pérdida de renta disponible de toda la sociedad, 60 euros más de luz al mes, 150 euros más de hipoteca, subidas en los alquileres... 

Obviamente esto hace mella en nuestra caja que marca un suelo de 517 euros de caja media diaria en el mes de agosto. Será importante ver el techo de la caja media de diciembre. 

A partir de ahí ya veremos si tomamos decisiones más drásticas, aguantamos bien igualmente o si pedimos una pequeña financiación hasta terminar de pagar el traspaso.


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Se abre 6 días a la semana, el sábado solo se abre por la mañana.
> 
> Están subiendo las ventas en octubre respecto al mes pasado, en la primera semana de octubre andaba la cosa en una media diaria de 580.
> 
> ...



Claro que están subiendo las ventas se llama inflación.

Ah, espera que eso a ti, como la subida de la luz no te afecta.


----------



## OBDC (13 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Claro que están subiendo las ventas se llama inflación.



Es un crack. Va de cabeza a pedir financiación. Ya va a tener 3 deudas, el padre, el gitano y la financiera.
Es el palillero medio español, con Audi quemado, 3 deudas y la muhe empresaria mientras el fuma puros en el Golf.
Luego nos preguntamos que salió mal...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es un crack. Va de cabeza a pedir financiación. Ya va a tener 3 deudas, el padre, el gitano y la financiera.
> Es el palillero medio español, con Audi quemado, 3 deudas y la muhe empresaria mientras el fuma puros en el Golf.
> Luego nos preguntamos que salió mal...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



El audi se lo repara gratis el mecánico

La deuda de la frutería la paga el padre.

Y los puros se los gorronea a alguno a cambio de alguna clase de golf.

Y a vivir!


----------



## javiwell (13 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Claro que están subiendo las ventas se llama inflación.
> 
> Ah, espera que eso a ti, como la subida de la luz no te afecta.



En agosto había inflación y bajaron las ventas, eso sería la estacionalidad?


----------



## javiwell (13 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> El audi se lo repara gratis el mecánico
> 
> La deuda de la frutería la paga el padre.
> 
> ...



El otro día jugué con un socio de La Moraleja y me comentó que conocía personalmente al señor Salmones. 

Que todos los años organizan una comida unas cuantas decenas de socios entre los cuales Salmones era habitual. Que este año decidió no asistir para esquivar el escarnio.

Todos estamos y todos debemos estar con el señor Salmones en el lado correcto de la historia.


----------



## Silluzollope (13 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A partir de ahí ya veremos si tomamos decisiones más drásticas, aguantamos bien igualmente o si *pedimos una pequeña financiación hasta terminar de pagar el traspaso.*



Estas en el pozo y sigues cavando mas hondo…


----------



## javiwell (13 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Estas en el pozo y sigues cavando mas hondo…



Pedir 5000 euros prestados para llegar al plazo del traspaso y luego ganar 1.765 libres de impuestos tiene sentido.

No tendría sentido pedir prestado para luego ganar 1.000 por ejemplo.


----------



## asiqué (13 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No me había fijado en lo que pusiste de la cadena, la verdad es que no suelo leerte con mucha atención
> 
> *Peritas en furgoneta?*



en una furgo puedes llevar de todo;
peritas, manzanitas,naranjitas…
no como en el audi!


----------



## kornconath (13 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pedir 5000 euros prestados para llegar al plazo del traspaso y luego ganar 1.765 libres de impuestos tiene sentido.
> 
> No tendría sentido pedir prestado para luego ganar 1.000 por ejemplo.



Si los cambios que planeas son esos, que Dios te guarde suerte. Porque la vas a necesitar.


----------



## javiwell (13 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> en una furgo puedes llevar de todo;
> peritas, manzanitas,naranjitas…
> no como en el audi!



Oye que mi jaudi es ranchera


----------



## OBDC (13 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Si los cambios que planeas son esos, que Dios te guarde suerte. Porque la vas a necesitar.



El peor error que se puede cometer es persistir en el error.
A veces asumir a tiempo un error evita empantanarse de por vida.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## asiqué (13 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Oye que mi jaudi es ranchera



pues usalo de fregoneta lujosa


----------



## lucky starr (13 Oct 2022)

Con lo de la financiación te has cubierto de gloria. Ya puedes llamarle al Mayorista (que sabe perfectamente que ellos no ganaban dinero, ni lo vas a hacer tu) y decirle que quieres renegociar. Ellos ya saben lo que te venden y saben que los números no salen.


----------



## OBDC (13 Oct 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Con lo de la financiación te has cubierto de gloria. Ya puedes llamarle al Mayorista (que sabe perfectamente que ellos no ganaban dinero, ni lo vas a hacer tu) y decirle que quieres renegociar. Ellos ya saben lo que te venden y saben que los números no salen.



Esta decidido a llegar a algo grande. Nada de perder 40k, si no llega a los 100k no será comentado en el club de Golf su proeza. Escuchó por ahí que los bancos no dejan caer a los grandes deudores.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Pluc (13 Oct 2022)

No me jodas que este puto hilo sigue vivo con +400 páginas


----------



## Maybe (13 Oct 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> No me jodas que este puto hilo sigue vivo con +400 páginas



Puede que a javiwell no se le dé bien llevar las cuentas de la frutería, pero está claro que para manejar las redes tiene un talento innato; yo antes sólo ojeaba el hilo por encima de vez en cuando, pero desde que participé me llegan notificaciones cuando alguien responde y me he enganchado miserablemente como una zombie de Filadelfia al fentanilo.

Has cometido el mismo error y ahora tú también quedarás atrapado/a...


----------



## Silluzollope (14 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Puede que a javiwell no se le dé bien llevar las cuentas de la frutería, pero está claro que para manejar las redes tiene un talento innato; yo antes sólo ojeaba el hilo por encima de vez en cuando, pero desde que participé me llegan notificaciones cuando alguien responde y me he enganchado miserablemente como una zombie de Filadelfia al fentanilo.
> 
> Has cometido el mismo error y ahora tú también quedarás atrapado/a...



Acabas de dar con la salvación del negocio. Una frutería-foro, mientras compras unos plátanos online puedes hablar con otros foreros y compartir ideas. Es un nicho de mercado virgen


----------



## OBDC (14 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Acabas de dar con la salvación del negocio. Una frutería-foro, mientras compras unos plátanos online puedes hablar con otros foreros y compartir ideas. Es un nicho de mercado virgen



Hombre, una frutería está vinculada al cotilleo, sin el no duraría 5 minutos.
La frutería de Javito está en nivel Dios, debe de ser la más comentada de todo el internes, lo que demuestra que no vale para nada internes para salvar números en una frutería.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (14 Oct 2022)

Frutero cabrón


----------



## OBDC (14 Oct 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Frutero cabrón



El frutero tiene 20k en el bolsillo, 10 en promesa, se quito 20 de pasivos y un comprador rehén. Menudo crack cabronazo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (14 Oct 2022)

Mayorista CABRÓN, te vamos a quemar el CAMIÓN


----------



## OBDC (14 Oct 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Mayorista CABRÓN, te vamos a quemar el CAMIÓN



Si le quema el camión va a vender dátiles de las palmeras de la plaza de enfrente de la frutería.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (14 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Acabas de dar con la salvación del negocio. Una frutería-foro, mientras compras unos plátanos online puedes hablar con otros foreros y compartir ideas. Es un nicho de mercado virgen



Gran idea: admitámoslo, pagaríamos los plátanos al precio que nos pidiera... 

A este paso le acabaremos financiando nosotros los 5000 pavos con tal de que no cierre la frutería (y con ella el hilo).



OBDC dijo:


> La frutería de Javito está en nivel Dios, debe de ser la más comentada de todo el internes, lo que demuestra que no vale para nada internes para salvar números en una frutería.



Quién sabe, las posibilidades de internet son infinitas. Yo creo que cambiando el formato foro por un reality show, lo petaría: si el hilo tiene +400 páginas imagina lo que podría dar de sí un streaming! Cienes de foreros suscritos observando en directo el día a día de la tienda, chateando compulsivamente calculadora en mano para ir anotando cuánto gasta cada Paqui en chirimoyas y haciendo apuestas sobre la cantidad que sisará ese día la empleada... ¿no te apuntarías?


----------



## OBDC (14 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Gran idea: admitámoslo, pagaríamos los plátanos al precio que nos pidiera...
> 
> A este paso le acabaremos financiando nosotros los 5000 pavos con tal de que no cierre la frutería (y con ella el hilo).
> 
> ...



Me apunto si hay melones

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (14 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Gran idea: admitámoslo, pagaríamos los plátanos al precio que nos pidiera...
> 
> A este paso le acabaremos financiando nosotros los 5000 pavos con tal de que no cierre la frutería (y con ella el hilo).
> 
> ...



Se puede meter en Amateur, y la peruchi enseña teta de vez en cuando


----------



## OBDC (14 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Se puede meter en Amateur, y la peruchi enseña teta de vez en cuando



Lo más interesante es cuando la muhe haga cuentas con el mayorista en la trastienda

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (14 Oct 2022)

MAYORISTA HIJOPUTA, ya no te compro la FRUTA


----------



## DigitalMarketer (14 Oct 2022)

MAYORISTA, DISFRUTA, de los MELONES de la PERUCHA


----------



## kornconath (14 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo más interesante es cuando la muhe haga cuentas con el mayorista en la trastienda
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Tienen que ser complicadas porque hasta el día 10 de cada mes no están


----------



## OBDC (14 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Tienen que ser complicadas porque hasta el día 10 de cada mes no están



Tiene que estudiar bien la calidad del plátano que le suministra en combo con los kiwis y hacer degustaciones que terminan con bukkake en los melones.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (16 Oct 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## cohynetes (18 Oct 2022)

Han llegado ya los turrones?


----------



## OBDC (18 Oct 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Han llegado ya los turrones?



Esta negociando los POLVOrones

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## lucky starr (18 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Hola. Acabo de hacer una foto con el móvil a tu mensaje, se lo pasé a un amigo y le pedí opinión. Mi amigo ha tenido 3 supermercados; el último lo traspasó hace 2 años por 40.000 euros. Lo que te voy a decir ahora es la opinión de alguien que sabe muy bien de lo que habla, eso te lo aseguro.
> 
> Mi amigo dice que él no lo compraría, es más, dice que es muy mal negocio. Dice que el dato de que vende 1000 euros al día y tiene un empleado es suficiente, que no necesita ningún otro dato para saber que es mal negocio.
> 
> ...



Este post es de enmarcarlo.


----------



## OBDC (18 Oct 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Este post es de enmarcarlo.



Lo único que falló es que no le salvó la vida a nadie...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (19 Oct 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Han llegado ya los turrones?



Ahora estamos con la decoración de Halloween

Facturación recuperándose 

Pronto empezaremos con los mantecados de Antequera, polvorones Felipe II, fruta de Aragón y demás mandanga fina.


----------



## kornconath (19 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ahora estamos con la decoración de Halloween
> 
> Facturación recuperándose
> 
> Pronto empezaremos con los mantecados de Antequera, polvorones Felipe II, fruta de Aragón y demás mandanga fina.



Recuperándose es números del año pasado, números prometidos por mayorista o lo que tú mujer entiende que entra al día pero que no se ha contado


----------



## javiwell (19 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Recuperándose es números del año pasado, números prometidos por mayorista o lo que tú mujer entiende que entra al día pero que no se ha contado



Un Potosí


----------



## kornconath (19 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Un Potosí



Vamos, ni puta idea tienes


----------



## javiwell (19 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Vamos, ni puta idea tienes



Tal cual


----------



## OBDC (19 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tal cual



Esto es ironía al cuadrado.
Cuando la ironía a su vez es ironía....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## adal86 (20 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Hola. Acabo de hacer una foto con el móvil a tu mensaje, se lo pasé a un amigo y le pedí opinión. Mi amigo ha tenido 3 supermercados; el último lo traspasó hace 2 años por 40.000 euros. Lo que te voy a decir ahora es la opinión de alguien que sabe muy bien de lo que habla, eso te lo aseguro.
> 
> Mi amigo dice que él no lo compraría, es más, dice que es muy mal negocio. Dice que el dato de que vende 1000 euros al día y tiene un empleado es suficiente, que no necesita ningún otro dato para saber que es mal negocio.
> 
> ...



Ha pasado ya un tiempo desde que colgué este mensaje. No he hecho gran seguimiento a este post, más allá de algún mensaje esporádico (maldita la falta que me hace contemplar el suicidio económico a cámara lenta de un remero común), así que no sé cómo ha ido evolucionando la cosa. Si sigues hablando paja en este post, supongo que no eres la causa de los desvelos de Juan Roig.

Sólo tengo una pregunta, de parte del colega que te nombré y al cuál le pedí consejo acerca de tu frutería. La pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Ya llegaste a la fase en que te alegras de que llegue el fin de semana porque en esos días no te llaman proveedores y bancos pidiéndote dinero?


----------



## OBDC (20 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Ha pasado ya un tiempo desde que colgué este mensaje. No he hecho gran seguimiento a este post, más allá de algún mensaje esporádico (maldita la falta que me hace contemplar el suicidio económico a cámara lenta de un remero común), así que no sé cómo ha ido evolucionando la cosa. Si sigues hablando paja en este post, supongo que no eres la causa de los desvelos de Juan Roig.
> 
> Sólo tengo una pregunta, de parte del colega que te nombré y al cuál le pedí consejo acerca de tu frutería. La pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Ya llegaste a la fase en que te alegras de que llegue el fin de semana porque en esos días no te llaman proveedores y bancos pidiéndote dinero?



Que no se cuenta el final de la películaaaa!!!


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Ha pasado ya un tiempo desde que colgué este mensaje. No he hecho gran seguimiento a este post, más allá de algún mensaje esporádico (maldita la falta que me hace contemplar el suicidio económico a cámara lenta de un remero común), así que no sé cómo ha ido evolucionando la cosa. Si sigues hablando paja en este post, supongo que no eres la causa de los desvelos de Juan Roig.
> 
> Sólo tengo una pregunta, de parte del colega que te nombré y al cuál le pedí consejo acerca de tu frutería. La pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Ya llegaste a la fase en que te alegras de que llegue el fin de semana porque en esos días no te llaman proveedores y bancos pidiéndote dinero?




Te lo voy a resumir yo que soy imparcial

La previsión de tu amigo hecha sobre caja diaria de 1.000 € era más que optimista, las cajas reales son de 500€ de media, imaginate el panorama.

Si te has imaginado un panorama desolador siento decirte que Javito no espera que los bancos y los proveedores le llamen pidiendo dinero más que nada porque dice tener 1 SOLO proveedor y es él el que habla con los banqueros los domingos mientras juega al golf.

El único contratiempo admitido durante este lapso de tiempo es la inoportuna avería de su Audi V6 monoarbol de levas.


----------



## OBDC (20 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Te lo voy a resumir yo que soy imparcial
> 
> La previsión de tu amigo hecha sobre caja diaria de 1.000 € era más que optimista, las cajas reales son de 500€ de media, imaginate el panorama.
> 
> ...



Ni le subió la factura de la electricidad para la cámara....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## adal86 (20 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Te lo voy a resumir yo que soy imparcial
> 
> La previsión de tu amigo hecha sobre caja diaria de 1.000 € era más que optimista, las cajas reales son de 500€ de media, imaginate el panorama.
> 
> ...



A ver, varias cosas. Supongo que esto ya estará hablado y requetehablado, pero por si no es así, ahí va:
Acabo de llamar ahora al colega y de pasarle por WhatsApp el mensaje que escribí y esta respuesta. Me dice varias cosas:

La primera, que en una frutería nunca jamás se puede trabajar con un solo proveedor, que eso es una locura que lleva a pagar siempre mucho más de lo que se pagaría si se tuvieran varios proveedores. El motivo es tan simple que casi no hace falta ni comentarlo; un solo proveedor es imposible que tenga, a la vez, los precios más baratos de, por ejemplo, las naranjas que vienen de Valencia, las manzanas que vienen de Chile, y los pimientos que los planta un agricultor que está al lado de la frutería. Cada fruta suele tener un proveedor especializado que tiene los precios mucho más bajos que el resto de proveedores. Eso por una parte.

Por otro lado. Si vendiendo 1000 euros al día calculamos que de ahí serían unos 2000 euros de beneficio, vendiendo 500 euros al día está perdiendo dinero. No está ganando 1000, que es lo que intuitivamente tenderíamos a pensar. Hay que tener en cuenta que un porcentaje importante de esos, por caso, 1000 euros diarios de ventas van a pagar gastos fijos, y es a partir de haber vendido ese porcentaje necesario para gastos fijos cuando se empieza a ir sumando beneficio.

Bien, aparte de eso, me dijo que te dijera algo (a javiwell), pero más bien es algo relacionado al modelo de negocio, no a tu frutería en concreto. Dice que la típica frutería con sus luces, estanterías, todo bien ordenado y pijito, etcétera, es un modelo acabado de negocio. Que si quieres ir en serio y ganar dinero hagas lo siguiente: buscate un local grande, no hace falta que esté en el centro pero sí que esté más o menos bien comunicado, y compra fruta y verdura barata en cantidad y tírala en el suelo. Si el suelo es de tierra y tiene pulgas, mejor. Que la gente tenga que remover entre la fruta y la verdura como si fuera un cochino. La gente quiere barato (o la sensación de barato, más bien).

Y ya que hablo de cochinos, me acabo de acordar de una cosa. Cuando el colega tuvo la frutería, me dijo que criara un cochino, que iba a poder mantenerlo gratis con lo que se tiraba de fruta y verdura podrida. Le hice caso. El colega no ganó ni un euro con la frutería, pero yo crié el cochino más gordo y grande del pueblo, y sin comprar ni un saco de pienso.

Así que ahí tienes otro truco. Compra un cochino y comerás las chuletas más grandes y ecológicas de tu vida.


----------



## javiwell (20 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Ha pasado ya un tiempo desde que colgué este mensaje. No he hecho gran seguimiento a este post, más allá de algún mensaje esporádico (maldita la falta que me hace contemplar el suicidio económico a cámara lenta de un remero común), así que no sé cómo ha ido evolucionando la cosa. Si sigues hablando paja en este post, supongo que no eres la causa de los desvelos de Juan Roig.
> 
> Sólo tengo una pregunta, de parte del colega que te nombré y al cuál le pedí consejo acerca de tu frutería. La pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Ya llegaste a la fase en que te alegras de que llegue el fin de semana porque en esos días no te llaman proveedores y bancos pidiéndote dinero?



Como ya dije, lo que compramos lo pagamos en el día y no hemos pedido nada prestado al banco.


----------



## javiwell (20 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Si vendiendo 1000 euros al día calculamos que de ahí serían unos 2000 euros



En el primer post que puse verás que mis expectativas sobre el resultado después de impuestos eran de 2.000 euros de resultado mensual.

Si te fijas tienes en el primer post los resultados del primer año con un resultado mensual medio de 1.765 euros, un poco menos pero se aproxima bastante. En cualquier caso mejor que un SMI.

Pregúntale a tu amigo si el preferiria un SMI trabajando de lunes a sabado o la propiedad de este negocio con este resultado y la posibilidad de prescindir de una empleada en la recámara


----------



## cohynetes (20 Oct 2022)

como afectará esto: Liz Truss dimite como primera ministra de Reino Unido tras 45 días en el cargo a los boniatos?

En breve en su fruteria favorita


----------



## Armin Arlert (20 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En el primer post que puse verás que mis expectativas sobre el resultado después de impuestos eran de 2.000 euros de resultado mensual.
> 
> Si te fijas tienes en el primer post los resultados del primer año con un resultado mensual medio de 1.765 euros, un poco menos pero se aproxima bastante. En cualquier caso mejor que un SMI.
> 
> Pregúntale a tu amigo si el preferiria un SMI trabajando de lunes a sabado o la propiedad de este negocio con este resultado y la posibilidad de prescindir de una empleada en la recámara



Ahora ya existe la posibilidad de prescindir de la empleada? Porque hasta hace 20 días para ti el puesto de la empleada era de vital importancia y antes chapabas el negocio que echarla a la calle ya que llevar la tienda y después hacer las tareas domésticas y recoger a los niños era demasiado y no merecía la pena (vamos lo que han hecho siempre los autónomos)...


----------



## javiwell (20 Oct 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Ahora ya existe la posibilidad de prescindir de la empleada? Porque hasta hace 20 días para ti el puesto de la empleada era de vital importancia y antes chapabas el negocio que echarla a la calle ya que llevar la tienda y después hacer las tareas domésticas y recoger a los niños era demasiado y no merecía la pena (vamos lo que han hecho siempre los autónomos)...



La posibilidad siempre ha existido, otra cosa es que necesitemos hacerlo mañana.

Si los resultados anuales siguen los mismo derroteros, preferimos no prescindir de empleada por cuestiones relacionadas con nuestra vida privada.


----------



## javiwell (20 Oct 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> como afectará esto: Liz Truss dimite como primera ministra de Reino Unido tras 45 días en el cargo a los boniatos?
> 
> En breve en su fruteria favorita



Vendrán las navidades y venderemos polvorones esa será la primera consecuencia del asunto.


----------



## kornconath (20 Oct 2022)

Senda alcista, yo contrataba a otra empleada así concilias aún mejor la vida privada


----------



## adal86 (20 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En el primer post que puse verás que mis expectativas sobre el resultado después de impuestos eran de 2.000 euros de resultado mensual.
> 
> Si te fijas tienes en el primer post los resultados del primer año con un resultado mensual medio de 1.765 euros, un poco menos pero se aproxima bastante. En cualquier caso mejor que un SMI.
> 
> Pregúntale a tu amigo si el preferiria un SMI trabajando de lunes a sabado o la propiedad de este negocio con este resultado y la posibilidad de prescindir de una empleada en la recámara



Si le preguntara eso a mi amigo... me diría que preferiría trabajar por 900 euros de pinche donde fuera que tener una frutería que diera limpios menos de 5.000 al mes. De todas maneras, se lo voy a preguntar por curiosidad y te pondré aquí las palabras textuales.

Ahora hablando con él a veces recordamos algunas anécdotas (por llamarlas de alguna manera...) y nos reímos, pero él lo pasó muy muy mal con los negocios. Y eso que económicamente no le fue mal. Por cierto, hace cosa de dos meses vendió el último negocio que le quedaba, por 150.000 euros, y era un negocio que pasaban meses y no lo pisaba y en el qué solo tenía un empleado. Dice que jamás de los jamases volverá a meterse con empleados.

El tiene un dicho: si se hicieran estadísticas con las muertes a causa de los negocios, las muertes de las guerras nos parecerían cuatro gatos.


----------



## javiwell (20 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Si le preguntara eso a mi amigo... me diría que preferiría trabajar por 900 euros de pinche donde fuera que tener una frutería que diera limpios menos de 5.000 al mes. De todas maneras, se lo voy a preguntar por curiosidad y te pondré aquí las palabras textuales.
> 
> Ahora hablando con él a veces recordamos algunas anécdotas (por llamarlas de alguna manera...) y nos reímos, pero él lo pasó muy muy mal con los negocios. Y eso que económicamente no le fue mal. Por cierto, hace cosa de dos meses vendió el último negocio que le quedaba, por 150.000 euros, y era un negocio que pasaban meses y no lo pisaba y en el qué solo tenía un empleado. Dice que jamás de los jamases volverá a meterse con empleados.
> 
> El tiene un dicho: si se hicieran estadísticas con las muertes a causa de los negocios, las muertes de las guerras nos parecerían cuatro gatos.



Eso es como con las muertes de los contratos de trabajo por cuenta ajena no cualificados.


----------



## kornconath (20 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Eso es como con las muertes de los contratos de trabajo por cuenta ajena no cualificados.



Deberías probar tambien el pádel javito. Te da igual lo que te pregunten que, con tal de responder algo que solo tu encuentras ingenioso..


----------



## adal86 (20 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Eso es como con las muertes de los contratos de trabajo por cuenta ajena no cualificados.



No es lo mismo, ni parecido. Es que no tiene absolutamente nada que ver una cosa con otra. En un trabajo por cuenta ajena puedes tener un accidente, está claro, pero sabes que pase lo que pase normalmente queda restringido a tu ámbito y horario de trabajo. Un autónomo o empresario está "trabajando" las 24 horas, y no con las manos, que ese es el trabajo fácil y el que menos cansa, sino con la cabeza; y ese es el tipo de trabajo que "te mata" (muchas veces de manera literal).


----------



## javiwell (20 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> No es lo mismo, ni parecido. Es que no tiene absolutamente nada que ver una cosa con otra. En un trabajo por cuenta ajena puedes tener un accidente, está claro, pero sabes que pase lo que pase normalmente queda restringido a tu ámbito y horario de trabajo. Un autónomo o empresario está "trabajando" las 24 horas, y no con las manos, que ese es el trabajo fácil y el que menos cansa, sino con la cabeza; y ese es el tipo de trabajo que "te mata" (muchas veces de manera literal).



O te echan porque el negocio no va tan bien, que también


----------



## Maybe (20 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Dice que la típica frutería con sus luces, estanterías, todo bien ordenado y pijito, etcétera, es un modelo acabado de negocio. Que si quieres ir en serio y ganar dinero hagas lo siguiente: buscate un local grande, no hace falta que esté en el centro pero sí que esté más o menos bien comunicado, y compra fruta y verdura barata en cantidad y tírala en el suelo. Si el suelo es de tierra y tiene pulgas, mejor. Que la gente tenga que remover entre la fruta y la verdura como si fuera un cochino.



WTF?  

Lo de meter un cerdito en la frutería me ha gustado. Tal como lo cuentas sale 'un poco' caro el jamón, pero suena divertido 

P.D. Por favor, tienes que traer a tu amigo al hilo, creo que encajará genial aquí.


----------



## OBDC (20 Oct 2022)

Javito es tan inteligente que sólo el sabe que lo es.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## adal86 (20 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> WTF?
> 
> Lo de meter un cerdito en la frutería me ha gustado. Tal como lo cuentas sale 'un poco' caro el jamón, pero suena divertido
> 
> P.D. Por favor, tienes que traer a tu amigo al hilo, creo que encajará genial aquí.



Alomejor no me expresé bien. Me refería a que criara un cerdo por su cuenta, evidentemente no en la frutería sino en un chiquero aparte en una huerta o por donde pudiera.

Y el jamón le saldría de gratis, eso te lo aseguro, que fruta y verdura no le va a faltar... Y encima sería jamón ecológico. De todas maneras, un cerdo no se cría para "jamón". Se nota que eres un tío de ciudad.


----------



## Maybe (20 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Alomejor no me expresé bien



Sí que te expresaste bien, te entendí... bromeaba.



adal86 dijo:


> Cuando el colega tuvo la frutería, me dijo que criara un cochino, que iba a poder mantenerlo gratis con lo que se tiraba de fruta y verdura podrida. Le hice caso. *El colega no ganó ni un euro con la frutería, *pero yo crié el cochino más gordo y grande del pueblo



Me refería a esto: a tu amigo le hubiese salido más a cuenta regalarte un jamón directamente (o varias decenas).


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (21 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Si le preguntara eso a mi amigo... me diría que preferiría trabajar por 900 euros de pinche donde fuera que tener una frutería que diera limpios menos de 5.000 al mes. De todas maneras, se lo voy a preguntar por curiosidad y te pondré aquí las palabras textuales.
> 
> Ahora hablando con él a veces recordamos algunas anécdotas (por llamarlas de alguna manera...) y nos reímos, pero él lo pasó muy muy mal con los negocios. Y eso que económicamente no le fue mal. Por cierto, hace cosa de dos meses vendió el último negocio que le quedaba, por 150.000 euros, y era un negocio que pasaban meses y no lo pisaba y en el qué solo tenía un empleado. Dice que jamás de los jamases volverá a meterse con empleados.
> 
> El tiene un dicho: si se hicieran estadísticas con las muertes a causa de los negocios, las muertes de las guerras nos parecerían cuatro gatos.



Yo en cierto modo lo entiendo. Preferiría seguir siendo autónomo ganando mil pavos que trabajar para un palillero que me explote por el SMI. Ahora, mi profesión no tiene gastos, soy un nómada digital de esos, para ganar mil pavos tendría que trabajar muy pocas horas. ¿Pero comerte el marrón de tienda, atender al público, empleada, gasto de luz, fruta pocha, etc. por 1700€? A expensas de que te suban la cuota o te preñen a la empleada o se te joda una cámara y ya estés en el SMI? Hay que tener ganas de decir que eres empresario, sí.

También lo entiendo en gente que no tiene posibilidad de trabajar por cuenta ajena porque su trabajo es muy específico o algo así, ¿pero despachar fruta? Puedes ser mismamente cajera.


----------



## OBDC (21 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Sí que te expresaste bien, te entendí... bromeaba.
> 
> 
> 
> Me refería a esto: a tu amigo le hubiese salido más a cuenta regalarte un jamón directamente (o varias decenas).



El amigo es él.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## adal86 (21 Oct 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Yo en cierto modo lo entiendo. Preferiría seguir siendo autónomo ganando mil pavos que trabajar para un palillero que me explote por el SMI. Ahora, mi profesión no tiene gastos, soy un nómada digital de esos, para ganar mil pavos tendría que trabajar muy pocas horas. ¿Pero comerte el marrón de tienda, atender al público, empleada, gasto de luz, fruta pocha, etc. por 1700€? A expensas de que te suban la cuota o te preñen a la empleada o se te joda una cámara y ya estés en el SMI? Hay que tener ganas de decir que eres empresario, sí.
> 
> También lo entiendo en gente que no tiene posibilidad de trabajar por cuenta ajena porque su trabajo es muy específico o algo así, ¿pero despachar fruta? Puedes ser mismamente cajera.



Todo el que tenga algo de experiencia en negocios sabe que un negocio del tipo del que estamos hablando no se puede tener para ganar 1700 euros. Simple y llanamente porque estás al filo de la quiebra. Un embarazo de una empleada, una cámara que se le jode el motor, una obra del ayuntamiento enfrente del negocio, un robo, y tantas otras infinitas cosas que podrían pasar te dejan literalmente en la indigencia. Tanta responsabilidad y tanto riesgo para ganar 500 euros más de lo que ganarías trabajando por ahí por cuenta ajena en un trabajo que el máximo riesgo que comporta es que te echen a la calle y te tengas que buscar otro trabajo...

El que monta un negocio de riesgo, y una frutería con un empleado es un negocio de riesgo nada despreciable, lo hace para ganar dinero de verdad. El ejemplo más cercano que tengo es un ruso que pagó 40.000 euros de traspaso y factura unos 2500-2800 diarios de media; eso ya empieza a ser algo decente (mi colega, que fue el que vendió ese negocio, dice que incluso esa facturación es insuficiente...).

Otro tema sería con otro tipo de negocio, algo que tuviera menos faena, menos empleados y que fuera más líquido en el sentido de poder traspasarlo o incluso cerrarlo en caso de uno cansarse, por ejemplo, una lavandería 24 horas o algo así. Pero un negocio del tipo de una frutería, restaurante, y cosas así de esa complejidad y con relativa dependencia de empleados, no los haces para ganar 1700 euros (o no deberías...).


----------



## adal86 (21 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El amigo es él.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Ojalá! Mi amigo vive mejor que yo! (y que tú)


----------



## javiwell (21 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Todo el que tenga algo de experiencia en negocios sabe que un negocio del tipo del que estamos hablando no se puede tener para ganar 1700 euros. Simple y llanamente porque estás al filo de la quiebra. Un embarazo de una empleada, una cámara que se le jode el motor, una obra del ayuntamiento enfrente del negocio, un robo, y tantas otras infinitas cosas que podrían pasar te dejan literalmente en la indigencia. Tanta responsabilidad y tanto riesgo para ganar 500 euros más de lo que ganarías trabajando por ahí por cuenta ajena en un trabajo que el máximo riesgo que comporta es que te echen a la calle y te tengas que buscar otro trabajo...
> 
> El que monta un negocio de riesgo, y una frutería con un empleado es un negocio de riesgo nada despreciable, lo hace para ganar dinero de verdad. El ejemplo más cercano que tengo es un ruso que pagó 40.000 euros de traspaso y factura unos 2500-2800 diarios de media; eso ya empieza a ser algo decente (mi colega, que fue el que vendió ese negocio, dice que incluso esa facturación es insuficiente...).
> 
> Otro tema sería con otro tipo de negocio, algo que tuviera menos faena, menos empleados y que fuera más líquido en el sentido de poder traspasarlo o incluso cerrarlo en caso de uno cansarse, por ejemplo, una lavandería 24 horas o algo así. Pero un negocio del tipo de una frutería, restaurante, y cosas así de esa complejidad y con relativa dependencia de empleados, no los haces para ganar 1700 euros (o no deberías...).



Si la empleada se queda embarazada, te toca trabajar más horas y ganar más dinero mientras dure la baja en este caso.

Si se jode la cámara de frío por antigua, asumes tú la reparación o la reposición, siempre puedes financiarlo, no es para tanto un aparato de frío.

Si una frutería que gane eso está al filo de la navaja, el trabajo por cuenta ajena de cualquier empleado de frutería de un autonomo está al filo de la navaja, incluso más al filo que el trabajo del autónomo propietario pues su culo salta primero.


----------



## adal86 (21 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si la empleada se queda embarazada, te toca trabajar más horas y ganar más dinero mientras dure la baja en este caso.
> 
> Si se jode la cámara de frío por antigua, asumes tú la reparación o la reposición, siempre puedes financiarlo, no es para tanto un aparato de frío.
> 
> Si una frutería que gane eso está al fino de la navaja, el trabajo por cuenta ajena de cualquier empleado de frutería de un autonomo está al filo de la navaja, incluso más al filo que el trabajo del autónomo propietario pues su culo salta primero.



Sí, los dos se van a la mierda, pero hay una pequeña gran diferencia: la diferencia es que el empleado se va al paro o a cobrar alguna de las infinitas ayudas que hay para desempleados, limpio, sin deudas, sin penalizaciones por incumplimientos de alquiler, etcétera, mientras que el autónomo se queda con deudas, impagos de sueldos y de alquiler, y como vaya al paro a pedir una ayuda, por mucho que lleve 20 años pagando el autónomo religiosamente las carcajadas del enchufado de turno se van a oír desde la Luna.

Un empleado está peor que un autónomo dueño de frutería que (dice...) que gana 1700 euros... Espera que me lo creo y voy y monto una frutería yo también.


----------



## javiwell (21 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Sí, los dos se van a la mierda, pero hay una pequeña gran diferencia: la diferencia es que el empleado se va al paro o a cobrar alguna de las infinitas ayudas que hay para desempleados, limpio, sin deudas, sin penalizaciones por incumplimientos de alquiler, etcétera, mientras que el autónomo se queda con deudas, impagos de sueldos y de alquiler, y como vaya al paro a pedir una ayuda, por mucho que lleve 20 años pagando el autónomo religiosamente las carcajadas del enchufado de turno se van a oír desde la Luna.
> 
> Un empleado está peor que un autónomo dueño de frutería que (dice...) que gana 1700 euros... Espera que me lo creo y voy y monto una frutería yo también.



Lo más probable es que el autónomo no llegue a perder su empleo. Quitale el empleado a esa cuenta y tienes a un autónomo ganando 3.500 y currando 12 horas al día.


----------



## adal86 (21 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo más probable es que el autónomo no llegue a perder su empleo. Quitale el empleado a esa cuenta y tienes a un autónomo ganando 3.500 y currando 12 horas al día.



Una frutería es casi imposible de llevar sin al menos un empleado. Tendrías que trabajar tú y tu mujer más horas que un reloj. Luego tener una pequeña oficina en casa, estar pendiente de pedidos, mirar ofertas (esto casi no lo harías si tienes solo un proveedor), atender teléfono, etcétera. Sería un queme.

Al final todo depende también de las expectativas de vida de cada uno.

Insisto, este tipo de negocios se suelen hacer para ganar dinero en cantidad; si no se cumple eso, no suele valer la pena el riesgo.

Luego también hay alguna variable que hay contemplar. Por ejemplo: donde yo vivo es literalmente imposible encontrar empleados; tan es así que, por ejemplo, hace dos semanas cerró un taller que funcionaba por falta de personal. 

Son cosas, intangibles por decirlo así, que solo ves desde dentro y que hacen que al final veas más las cosas negativas que las positivas de este tipo de negocios.


----------



## javiwell (21 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Una frutería es casi imposible de llevar sin al menos un empleado. Tendrías que trabajar tú y tu mujer más horas que un reloj. Luego tener una pequeña oficina en casa, estar pendiente de pedidos, mirar ofertas (esto casi no lo harías si tienes solo un proveedor), atender teléfono, etcétera. Sería un queme.
> 
> Al final todo depende también de las expectativas de vida de cada uno.
> 
> ...



Una sola persona lo puede atender trabajando 12 horas al día.

El pedido se hace por wassap y llega a la puerta de la tienda, el ingreso de la pasta en efectivo en el banco en cajero automático, los papeles son pocos y se pueden hacer desde la propia frutería en los ratos muertos.


Quema si, y no es compatible con criar hijos por ti mismo sin contratar a una cuidadora.


----------



## Maybe (21 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo más probable es que el autónomo no llegue a perder su empleo. Quitale el empleado a esa cuenta y tienes a un autónomo ganando 3.500 y currando 12 horas al día.



¿De dónde sacas los 3.500€? Deja de hacerte trampas con los números: si llega un momento en el que te ves obligado a despedir al empleado será porque el negocio ha entrado en una situación límite y las cuentas no salen, por tanto no puedes tomar como referencia para ese caso hipotético las cifras del periodo de 'bonanza'.

Y añade que llegados a ese punto, con la caja tiritando, aún deberías hacer frente a los gastos del despido.

Si echas a la empleada porque el negocio no da, ya puedes currar 12h al día que seguirá sin dar... más que para malvivir. Eso si tienes suerte y no acabas cerrando, pues llevas todo el hilo defendiendo que la empleada es imprescindible para el correcto funcionamiento de la tienda.

P.D. Actualiza el hilo de los baños, please!


----------



## lucky starr (21 Oct 2022)

Ha quedado claro que la mayor beneficiada es la empleada que se iba a la calle.

Yo le vendía el negocio, por lo que se le debe al mayorista.

Las cajas diarias son de mínimo 1.000€....


----------



## javiwell (21 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> ¿De dónde sacas los 3.500€? Deja de hacerte trampas con los números: si llega un momento en el que te ves obligado a despedir al empleado será porque el negocio ha entrado en una situación límite y las cuentas no salen, por tanto no puedes tomar como referencia para ese caso hipotético las cifras del periodo de 'bonanza'.
> 
> Y añade que llegados a ese punto, con la caja tiritando, aún deberías hacer frente a los gastos del despido.
> 
> ...



Los 3.500 son las cuentas de este año sin empleada, no un periodo de bonanza.

En cuanto a los baños hoy le dieron la tercera capa de cemento a los suelos y mañana barnizan, así que sacaré fotos mañana con el barniz. Hoy no estoy en casa porque no tengo baños.


----------



## Mundocruel (21 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Los 3.500 son las cuentas de este año sin empleada, no un periodo de bonanza.
> 
> En cuanto a los baños hoy le dieron la tercera capa de cemento a los suelos y mañana barnizan, así que sacaré fotos mañana con el barniz. Hoy no estoy en casa porque no tengo baños.



Pobre, todavía no se ha enterado que eso.es un periodo de bonanza.

En el fondo da penilla.


----------



## OBDC (21 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Ojalá! Mi amigo vive mejor que yo! (y que tú)



Antonio es tu amigo?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## adal86 (21 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pobre, todavía no se ha enterado que eso.es un periodo de bonanza.
> 
> En el fondo da penilla.



Sí... Con lo imprevisible que son las ventas de un negocio de un año pa otro, y este hombre hace cálculos como si fuera a estar siempre la cosa en sus (supuestos) cómodos 1700 euros...


----------



## OBDC (21 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Sí... Con lo imprevisible que son las ventas de un negocio de un año pa otro, y este hombre hace cálculos como si fuera a estar siempre la cosa en sus (supuestos) cómodos 1700 euros...



Pagó 30k más gastos de otros 15k por un master de "vida real" que te cagas, considerando que no sea un CM pago para entretenernos, porque de fantástico gilipollas el cuento, resulta imposible de pensar que exista alguien tan oligofrénico que todavía fardo con la situación.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## adal86 (21 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pagó 30k más gastos de otros 15k por un master de "vida real" que te cagas, considerando que no sea un CM pago para entretenernos, porque de fantástico gilipollas el cuento, resulta imposible de pensar que exista alguien tan oligofrénico que todavía fardo con la situación.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Yo estoy casi seguro de que este tío es un CM que vino a animar el foro (y vaya si lo ha conseguido...). No se puede tener un negocio y ser tan cándido.


----------



## cohynetes (21 Oct 2022)

Ya han salido varios moderadores mágicos estilo ForoCoches poniendo límites... Este será otro cornudo a sueldo..

Para las elecciones llegarán los primeros cm narcosocialistas dando la turra al estilo del pedófilo de @xicomalo...

Toca cambiar de foro


----------



## adal86 (21 Oct 2022)

Estará ahora el tío desde su trabajo de picateclas partiéndose la polla de todos nosotros, pensando en lo listo que es y lo fácil que le resultó hacer que unos pringaos llenaran 400 y tantas páginas hablando de su historia.


----------



## OBDC (21 Oct 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Ya han salido varios moderadores mágicos estilo ForoCoches poniendo límites... Este será otro cornudo a sueldo..
> 
> Para las elecciones llegarán los primeros cm narcosocialistas dando la turra al estilo del pedófilo de @xicomalo...
> 
> Toca cambiar de foro



Hay otra pocilga donde retozar?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (21 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Estará ahora el tío desde su trabajo de picateclas partiéndose la polla de todos nosotros, pensando en lo listo que es y lo fácil que le resultó hacer que unos pringaos llenaran 400 y tantas páginas hablando de su historia.



Yo creo que si, yo lo vengo diciendo desde las primeras páginas, pero es que al final es entretenido.....da igual.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (22 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Los 3.500 *son las cuentas de este año* sin empleada, no un periodo de bonanza.



Pues eso es lo que te decía. Actualmente -es decir, bonanza entre comillas- tu mujer gana X, pero eso no significa que puedas dar por sentado que seguiría ganando lo mismo en caso de que la situación fuese otra muy distinta. Tan distinta, por ejemplo, como para haber tenido que despedir a la empleada (que es precisamente la hipótesis que se estaba planteando).


----------



## Maybe (22 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo creo que si, yo lo vengo diciendo desde las primeras páginas, pero es que al final es entretenido.....da igual.



No es tan rara la situación que describe, hay mil casos como el suyo. Gente que monta un bar pensando que cualquiera sabe servir copas, ignorando que ser el mejor camarero del mundo no te convierte por arte de magia en un buen gestor.

No creo que javiwell sea CM. Ofrece muchos datos, documenta sus aportaciones... nadie se tomaría tanta molestia por 20 céntimos. Y el personaje está demasiado bien construido, es consistente, como también la historia que cuenta. Si todo es un invento, desde luego me quito el sombrero.

Aunque luego veo que thankea este mensaje...



adal86 dijo:


> Estará ahora el tío desde su trabajo de picateclas partiéndose la polla de todos nosotros, pensando en lo listo que es y lo fácil que le resultó hacer que unos pringaos llenaran 400 y tantas páginas hablando de su historia.



... y me hace dudar


----------



## peterr (22 Oct 2022)

¿Todavía no te has quitado a la empleada?
Pues sigue esperando, en cuanto actualicen hipotecas vas a alucinar con la bajada en la facturación.
Cuánto más tardes peor será, es mejor que reduzcáis horas que mantener ese lastre.


----------



## OBDC (22 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> No es tan rara la situación que describe, hay mil casos como el suyo. Gente que monta un bar pensando que cualquiera sabe servir copas, ignorando que ser el mejor camarero del mundo no te convierte por arte de magia en un buen gestor.
> 
> No creo que javiwell sea CM. Ofrece muchos datos, documenta sus aportaciones... nadie se tomaría tanta molestia por 20 céntimos. Y el personaje está demasiado bien construido, es consistente, como también la historia que cuenta. Si todo es un invento, desde luego me quito el sombrero.
> 
> ...



Si es un CM de 10ct el post puede haber generado el personaje en base a que su mujer, hermana, amiga, cuñada o quien sea cercano sí trabaje en un súper, tienda o frutería y por ello la apariencia pulcra de los datos, aunque siempre son "gruesos" y nunca finos, saltándose datos que probablemente un empleado desconozca y si un emprendedor.
Muchos datos se perciben como una idea creada más que como una realidad. 
Y la realidad vital del estado de animo sería mucho más cercana a estar cerca de la desesperación que de la flema que tiene el OP.
Sea como sea puede tener hasta multis que ayuden a desarrollar temáticas en el hilo y es sospechoso cualquiera que entre tardío al hilo generando cierta polémica más sobre los heaters que sobre el mismo OP. Lo que está claro que es el mejor culebrón de Brurbuja, y podría dar para paja si pusiera alguna foto, como si ha hecho con los baños, cosa que hace que sea más sospechosa la falta de las mismas.
Este hilo es una fábulas con moraleja.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (22 Oct 2022)

peterr dijo:


> ¿Todavía no te has quitado a la empleada?
> Pues sigue esperando, en cuanto actualicen hipotecas vas a alucinar con la bajada en la facturación.
> Cuánto más tardes peor será, es mejor que reduzcáis horas que mantener ese lastre.



No puede; tirar a la empleada implica pagar un despido con un dinero que no tiene en caja. Pago 30k con el pasivo de la empleada.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (22 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo creo que si, yo lo vengo diciendo desde las primeras páginas, pero es que al final es entretenido.....da igual.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Cicciolino (22 Oct 2022)

Ahora que han chapado Pasión, este hilo siempre en marcadores.


----------



## Maybe (22 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Y la realidad vital del estado de animo sería mucho más cercana a estar cerca de la desesperación que de *la flema que tiene el OP.*



Esto es justamente lo que más engancha! Impasibilidad digna de la guardia real británica aderezada con un punto de candor, esa es la clave de su éxito.



peterr dijo:


> ¿Todavía no te has quitado a la empleada?
> Pues sigue esperando, en cuanto actualicen hipotecas vas a alucinar con la bajada en la facturación.
> Cuánto más tardes peor será, *es mejor que reduzcáis horas que mantener ese lastre.*



No te esfuerces, podrías repetírselo tantas veces como páginas tiene el hilo y seguiría haciendo oídos sordos.


----------



## javiwell (22 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Esto es justamente lo que más engancha! Impasibilidad digna de la guardia real británica aderezada con un punto de candor, esa es la clave de su éxito.
> 
> 
> 
> No te esfuerces, podrías repetírselo tantas veces como páginas tiene el hilo y seguiría haciendo oídos sordos.



Para llevar un negocio es importante escuchar a los demás y hacer siempre lo que te salga de los cojones.


----------



## Maybe (22 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Para llevar un negocio es importante escuchar a los demás y hacer siempre lo que te salga de los cojones.



Un plan sin fisuras


----------



## OBDC (23 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Un plan sin fisuras



La fisura la tiene ya en el ojal el padre, que a fuerza de pasta trata de espabilar al Milenial y cada vez lo tiene más tonto...


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Silluzollope (23 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si es un CM de 10ct el post puede haber generado el personaje en base a que su mujer, hermana, amiga, cuñada o quien sea cercano sí trabaje en un súper, tienda o frutería y por ello la apariencia pulcra de los datos, aunque siempre son "gruesos" y nunca finos, saltándose datos que probablemente un empleado desconozca y si un emprendedor.
> Muchos datos se perciben como una idea creada más que como una realidad.
> Y la realidad vital del estado de animo sería mucho más cercana a estar cerca de la desesperación que de la flema que tiene el OP.
> Sea como sea puede tener hasta multis que ayuden a desarrollar temáticas en el hilo y es sospechoso cualquiera que entre tardío al hilo generando cierta polémica más sobre los heaters que sobre el mismo OP. Lo que está claro que es el mejor culebrón de Brurbuja, y podría dar para paja si pusiera alguna foto, como si ha hecho con los baños, cosa que hace que sea más sospechosa la falta de las mismas.
> ...



Añade esas definiciones tan sumamente académicas sobre cualquier término o proceso economico. Todas sacadas de un manual y aplicadas de manera muy teórica, eso es de lo que más me hace sospechar.


----------



## OBDC (24 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Añade esas definiciones tan sumamente académicas sobre cualquier término o proceso economico. Todas sacadas de un manual y aplicadas de manera muy teórica, eso es de lo que más me hace sospechar.



Si, mucho bla bla bla y tan poco contacto con la práctica también da que pensar....
Llegué a pensar que escribe ayudado de una IA porque nunca se le nota emotividad en lo escrito, le digas lo que le digas y aunque tenga el chiringuito al borde del colapso...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Añade esas definiciones tan sumamente académicas sobre cualquier término o proceso economico. Todas sacadas de un manual y aplicadas de manera muy teórica, eso es de lo que más me hace sospechar.



Acompáñalo con que le quería retener el IVA al casero.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (24 Oct 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Una frutería es casi imposible de llevar sin al menos un empleado. Tendrías que trabajar tú y tu mujer más horas que un reloj. Luego tener una pequeña oficina en casa, estar pendiente de pedidos, mirar ofertas (esto casi no lo harías si tienes solo un proveedor), atender teléfono, etcétera. Sería un queme.
> 
> Al final todo depende también de las expectativas de vida de cada uno.
> 
> ...



Piensa que la peruana no abre un Excel ni si le dicen que le van a dar un cupón de descuento para SHEIN, la parte de contabilidad se la ahorra.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (24 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si es un CM de 10ct el post puede haber generado el personaje en base a que su mujer, hermana, amiga, cuñada o quien sea cercano sí trabaje en un súper, tienda o frutería y por ello la apariencia pulcra de los datos, aunque siempre son "gruesos" y nunca finos, saltándose datos que probablemente un empleado desconozca y si un emprendedor.
> Muchos datos se perciben como una idea creada más que como una realidad.
> Y la realidad vital del estado de animo sería mucho más cercana a estar cerca de la desesperación que de la flema que tiene el OP.
> Sea como sea puede tener hasta multis que ayuden a desarrollar temáticas en el hilo y es sospechoso cualquiera que entre tardío al hilo generando cierta polémica más sobre los heaters que sobre el mismo OP. Lo que está claro que es el mejor culebrón de Brurbuja, y podría dar para paja si pusiera alguna foto, como si ha hecho con los baños, cosa que hace que sea más sospechosa la falta de las mismas.
> ...



Ni de coña es falso. Lo que pasa que os cuesta creeros que esta peña tenga el mismo derecho a votar que vosotros. Pero a mí javito me flipa, me encanta pensar en cuánta gente así me cruzo por la calle a diario. Tiene todo lo que cualquier españolito de bien: mimado, manirroto, desconoce el valor del dinero y del esfuerzo, hace castillos en el aire, le gusta aparentar... Todo, es perfecto,


----------



## javiwell (24 Oct 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Ni de coña es falso. Lo que pasa que os cuesta creeros que esta peña tenga el mismo derecho a votar que vosotros. Pero a mí javito me flipa, me encanta pensar en cuánta gente así me cruzo por la calle a diario. Tiene todo lo que cualquier españolito de bien: mimado, manirroto, desconoce el valor del dinero y del esfuerzo, hace castillos en el aire, le gusta aparentar... Todo, es perfecto,



Yo empecé a trabajar por un salario de 850 euros netos al mes currando 12 horas diarias y muchos fines de semana.

Estuve muchos años sin ningún capricho acumulando para tener ,una casa, una familia, un coche etc otro en mi lugar se lo hubiera gastado en festivales indi y ahora estaría cagandose en los ricos y en la injusticia social.


----------



## kornconath (24 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo empecé a trabajar por un salario de 850 euros netos al mes currando 12 horas diarias y muchos fines de semana.
> 
> Estuve muchos años sin ningún capricho acumulando para tener ,una casa, una familia, un coche etc otro en mi lugar se lo hubiera gastado en festivales indi y ahora estaría cagandose en los ricos y en la injusticia social.



Tú solo te cagas en la guerra, en el mayorista, en los clientes y depende del día en tu mujer.

Donde vamos a parar


----------



## javiwell (24 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Tú solo te cagas en la guerra, en el mayorista, en los clientes y depende del día en tu mujer.
> 
> Donde vamos a parar



Los que vivís cagandoos en todo soléis pensar que los demás tenemos que tener también esa actitud de mierda.


----------



## Maybe (24 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> La fisura la tiene ya en el ojal el padre, que a fuerza de pasta trata de espabilar al Milenial y cada vez lo tiene más tonto...



Eres un poeta, OB... se me pone la piel de gallina cuando muestras tu lado sensible.



Silluzollope dijo:


> Añade esas definiciones tan sumamente académicas sobre cualquier término o proceso economico. Todas sacadas de un manual y aplicadas de manera muy teórica, eso es de lo que más me hace sospechar.



Pero ese es un mal bastante común: mucho diploma, poca calle.



javiwell dijo:


> Yo empecé a trabajar por un salario de 850 euros netos al mes currando 12 horas diarias y muchos fines de semana.
> Estuve muchos años sin ningún capricho acumulando para tener ,una casa, una familia, un coche etc



Un ciudadano ejemplar. El problema es que lo cuentas con orgullo... por eso a día de hoy te siguen timando.


----------



## kornconath (24 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Los que vivís cagandoos en todo soléis pensar que los demás tenemos que tener también esa actitud de mierda.



Jajaja anda ve preparando los números de este mes.

Con una sonrisa


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Los que vivís cagandoos en todo soléis pensar que los demás tenemos que tener también esa actitud de mierda.


----------



## javiwell (24 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Eres un poeta, OB... se me pone la piel de gallina cuando muestras tu lado sensible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy orgulloso de haberme ganado mis ingresos por mi cuenta trabajando y esforzándome. 

Ya no hago jornadas de 12 horas ni trabajo los fines de semana pero en su momento las hacia para ganarme lo que tengo hoy... No me lo ha regalado mi padre.


----------



## OBDC (24 Oct 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Ni de coña es falso. Lo que pasa que os cuesta creeros que esta peña tenga el mismo derecho a votar que vosotros. Pero a mí javito me flipa, me encanta pensar en cuánta gente así me cruzo por la calle a diario. Tiene todo lo que cualquier españolito de bien: mimado, manirroto, desconoce el valor del dinero y del esfuerzo, hace castillos en el aire, le gusta aparentar... Todo, es perfecto,



Por favor, déjame creer que es un CM.
Sino tengo que asumir la extinción de la raza, y el fin de la genética que nos define.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (24 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Eres un poeta, OB... se me pone la piel de gallina cuando muestras tu lado sensible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sé que te fascina mi prosa; mi máxima cuando escribo es que el arte no tiene por qué gustar ni ser bonito, lo importante es que genere emociones y huellas némicas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (24 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Estoy orgulloso de haberme ganado mis ingresos por mi cuenta trabajando y esforzándome.
> 
> Ya no hago jornadas de 12 horas ni trabajo los fines de semana pero en su momento las hacia para ganarme lo que tengo hoy... No me lo ha regalado mi padre.



Pues relájate, porque en tu caso no sé si es mejor dejarte trabajar o darte una paguita para que no lo hagas. 
Yo voto por la paguita 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (24 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya no hago jornadas de 12 horas ni trabajo los fines de semana pero en su momento las hacia para ganarme lo que tengo hoy...



Ya... muchos lo hemos hecho, por pura necesidad. Pero ser o haber sido un esclavo del sistema no es algo de lo que sacar pecho.



OBDC dijo:


> Sé que te fascina mi prosa; mi máxima cuando escribo es que el arte no tiene por qué gustar ni ser bonito, lo importante es que genere emociones y huellas némicas.



Si lo que busca es generar emociones sin importar de qué tipo, entonces debo decir que progresa usted adecuadamente


----------



## OBDC (24 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Si lo que busca es generar emociones sin importar de qué tipo, entonces debo decir que progresa usted adecuadamente



Hay que dominar el arte de la prosa en todo el espectro, desde el satírico al romántico.. Ni te imaginas las cosas que le puedo decir a una mujer al oído mientras revuelve la mermelada en el fogón y le cojo de la cintura y siente la presión de mi hombría forzando la separación sus gajos: "- Hecha menos azúcar."
Bastante más arriba tienes también para leer un cuento que le dedique a Javito, aunque nunca me lo agradeció. 
Luego si me zankeas te lo busco y refloto porque sigue teniendo actualidad.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (24 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Ya... muchos lo hemos hecho, por pura necesidad. Pero ser o haber sido un esclavo del sistema no es algo de lo que sacar pecho.
> 
> 
> 
> Si lo que busca es generar emociones sin importar de qué tipo, entonces debo decir que progresa usted adecuadamente



Ya.. lo siento chata estoy casado


----------



## OBDC (24 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya.. lo siento chata estoy casado




Ya ni te enteras de a quien van los mensajes....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (24 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ni te imaginas las cosas que le puedo decir a una mujer al oído mientras revuelve la mermelada en el fogón y le cojo de la cintura y siente la presión de mi hombría forzando la separación sus gajos: *"- Hecha menos azúcar."*





OBDC, no trates de encender de nuevo la llama, es en vano... yo creía que lo nuestro era especial y que me odiabas solo a mí, pero luego te pillé in fraganti odiando al frutero a la vista de todo el mundo y cuando quise provocarte para recuperar tu odio me diste calabazas. Lo siento pero ahora no hay marcha atrás (emoji despechado aquí).

Pásame el link, te he dado tu thankito 



javiwell dijo:


> Ya.. lo siento chata estoy casado



Disculpa, dime dónde has visto algo en mi mensaje que te haga suponer que te he tirado los tejos... es sólo por curiosidad. Si lo dices por lo de las emociones, aclaro que hablaba con mi ex-hater OBDC (igual que en el párrafo de arriba). Supongo que lo tienes en el ignore y por eso no lo ves.

Dicho esto, lo de 'chata' me ha encantado. ¿Lo has sacado de un manual de ligue de los 70?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (24 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Sé que te fascina mi prosa; mi máxima cuando escribo es que *el arte no tiene por qué gustar ni ser bonito, lo importante es que genere emociones* y huellas némicas.



Si la emocion que genera, es que se caguen encima, ese arte es prêt à vendre . Jabito esta ya casi en la meta.


----------



## javiwell (24 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> OBDC, no trates de encender de nuevo la llama, es en vano... yo creía que lo nuestro era especial y que me odiabas solo a mí, pero luego te pillé in fraganti odiando al frutero a la vista de todo el mundo y cuando quise provocarte para recuperar tu odio me diste calabazas. Lo siento pero ahora no hay marcha atrás (emoji despechado aquí).
> 
> Pásame el link, te he dado tu thankito
> 
> ...



OBDC... El caso es que me suena, lo debo tener en el ignore si

Gracias chata


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (24 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo empecé a trabajar por un salario de 850 euros netos al mes currando 12 horas diarias y muchos fines de semana.
> 
> Estuve muchos años sin ningún capricho acumulando para tener ,una casa, una familia, un coche etc otro en mi lugar se lo hubiera gastado en festivales indi y ahora estaría cagandose en los ricos y en la injusticia social.



Peor me lo pones, tanto remo para que se funda una panchi lo tuyo y lo de tu padre


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Oct 2022)

@OBDC , una curiosidad me embarga...

¿Qué has hecho para que Javito te tenga en el ignore? porque yo le dado tambien caña y por mí bebé los vientos y me pide canciones.


----------



## javiwell (24 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> @OBDC , una curiosidad me embarga...
> 
> ¿Qué has hecho para que Javito te tenga en el ignore? porque yo le dado tambien caña y por mí bebé los vientos y me pide canciones.



Venga pon una canción, una sobre embargos


----------



## OBDC (24 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> @OBDC , una curiosidad me embarga...
> 
> ¿Qué has hecho para que Javito te tenga en el ignore? porque yo le dado tambien caña y por mí bebé los vientos y me pide canciones.



La verdad que creo que me ignora para no asumir que en realidad el alma mater del hilo soy yo y que sin mi trabajo, este hilo no hubiera llegado ni a la segunda página, aunque se que se desconecta y me lee todas las noches.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (24 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Pásame el link, te he dado tu thankito











Mi mujer se compra la frutería donde trabaja


@javiwell que tal va la venta de mantecados y polvorones estos días? A cuánto va el kilo? Hemos puesto es escaparate de navidad y hay bombones, mazapanes, mantecados, polvorones y fruta escarchada No se exactamente cuanto se está vendiendo al día, ya vere las facturas de compras y lo que se...




www.burbuja.info





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (24 Oct 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Si la emocion que genera, es que se caguen encima, ese arte es prêt à vendre . Jabito esta ya casi en la meta.



Me has hecho partirme la caja con una risa tonta que no me quito 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Venga pon una canción, una sobre embargos



Tú pide que yo doy


----------



## javiwell (24 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Tú pide que yo doy



Jijijiji


----------



## Maybe (24 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Mi mujer se compra la frutería donde trabaja
> 
> 
> @javiwell que tal va la venta de mantecados y polvorones estos días? A cuánto va el kilo? Hemos puesto es escaparate de navidad y hay bombones, mazapanes, mantecados, polvorones y fruta escarchada No se exactamente cuanto se está vendiendo al día, ya vere las facturas de compras y lo que se...
> ...



Exquisitamente mordaz, as usual. Desconocía tu faceta creativa, eres una caja de sorpresas (con una granada dentro  )


----------



## Lombroso (25 Oct 2022)

Si no me equivoco, estos 6 meses vinientes la cuota sube de 60 euros a unos 150, mientras que los 6 siguientes ya se va hasta los 200. Eso quiere decir que, repitiendo números del primer año (860 euros netos mensuales), en el segundo bajarías a 760, pues el incremento es de justamente 100 euros mensuales.


----------



## OBDC (25 Oct 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, estos 6 meses vinientes la cuota sube de 60 euros a unos 150, mientras que los 6 siguientes ya se va hasta los 200. Eso quiere decir que, repitiendo números del primer año (860 euros netos mensuales), en el segundo bajarías a 760, pues el incremento es de justamente 100 euros mensuales.



No te preocupes, seguirán muy contentos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (25 Oct 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, estos 6 meses vinientes la cuota sube de 60 euros a unos 150, mientras que los 6 siguientes ya se va hasta los 200. Eso quiere decir que, repitiendo números del primer año (860 euros netos mensuales), en el segundo bajarías a 760, pues el incremento es de justamente 100 euros mensuales.



Así es pero, son cifras una vez restado el traspaso lo que estás considerando, es decir, ese no es el resultado, ese es el flujo de caja medio mensual del año si se repiten las mismas cifras.

Además en el resultado no estamos contando lo que nos ahorramos al hacer la compra familiar a precios de mercado mayorista, no puedo cuantificarlo exactamente pero diría que entre 50 y 80 euros al mes dependiendo de lo mucho o poco que cocinemos con cosas de la tienda.


----------



## OBDC (25 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Así es pero, son cifras una vez restado el traspaso lo que estás considerando, es decir, ese no es el resultado, ese es el flujo de caja medio mensual del año si se repiten las mismas cifras.
> 
> Además en el resultado no estamos contando lo que nos ahorramos al hacer la compra familiar a precios de mercado mayorista, no puedo cuantificarlo exactamente pero diría que entre 50 y 80 euros al mes dependiendo de lo mucho o poco que cocinemos con cosas de la tienda.



También podéis usar las hojas de las mazorcas de maíz para limpiaros el culo y os ahorraréis una pasta por año en papel higiénico 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (25 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Así es pero, son cifras una vez restado el traspaso lo que estás considerando, es decir, ese no es el resultado, ese es el flujo de caja medio mensual del año si se repiten las mismas cifras.
> 
> Además en el resultado no estamos contando lo que nos ahorramos al hacer la compra familiar a precios de mercado mayorista, no puedo cuantificarlo exactamente pero diría que entre 50 y 80 euros al mes dependiendo de lo mucho o poco que cocinemos con cosas de la tienda.



Hombre, comer la fruta podrida y los productos caducados yo no lo llamaría ahorro pero...

Aunque a lo mejor lo que quieres decir es que te llevas la mejor fruta a precio mayorista y luego vendes lo que queda a precio minorista.


----------



## javiwell (25 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Hombre, comer la fruta podrida y los productos caducados yo no lo llamaría ahorro pero...
> 
> Aunque a lo mejor lo que quieres decir es que te llevas la mejor fruta a precio mayorista y luego vendes lo que queda a precio minorista.



Nos llevamos de todo, lo caro, lo barato y lo aprovechable.

Podrido no nos llevamos nada.


----------



## OBDC (25 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Así es pero, son cifras una vez restado el traspaso lo que estás considerando, es decir, ese no es el resultado, ese es el flujo de caja medio mensual del año si se repiten las mismas cifras.
> 
> Además en el resultado no estamos contando lo que nos ahorramos al hacer la compra familiar a precios de mercado mayorista, no puedo cuantificarlo exactamente pero diría que entre 50 y 80 euros al mes dependiendo de lo mucho o poco que cocinemos con cosas de la tienda.



También podrías contar la electricidad que te ahorras en tu hogar mientras no está tu muhe gracias a que esta en la tienda.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (27 Oct 2022)

Otra vez tengo que levantar el hilo?
Venga Javito, danos nuestra dosis de regodeo con el mal ajeno.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Oct 2022)

Me embarga la curiosidad.... OBDC era el gran activo de este hilo... porque lo tienes en ignorados Javiwell???


----------



## |||||||| (27 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Así es pero, son cifras una vez restado el traspaso lo que estás considerando, es decir, ese no es el resultado, ese es el flujo de caja medio mensual del año si se repiten las mismas cifras.
> 
> Además en el resultado no estamos contando lo que nos ahorramos al hacer la compra familiar a precios de mercado mayorista, no puedo cuantificarlo exactamente pero diría que entre 50 y 80 euros al mes dependiendo de lo mucho o poco que cocinemos con cosas de la tienda.




Con tanta fibra dejaréis el water reventado.

Por lo menos sabemos que no os vaís a morir de cáncer de colón.


----------



## javiwell (27 Oct 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Me embarga la curiosidad.... OBDC era el gran activo de este hilo... porque lo tienes en ignorados Javiwell???



Para preponderar a @Mundocruel que necesita un empujoncito


----------



## javiwell (27 Oct 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Con tanta fibra dejaréis el water reventado.
> 
> Por lo menos sabemos que no os vaís a morir de cáncer de colón.



La verdad es que no comemos mal. 

Yo soy muy cocinillas y debajo de casa tenemos la mejor despensa a los mejores precios, siempre fresco y 24 h ya que tenemos las llaves.


----------



## OBDC (27 Oct 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Me embarga la curiosidad.... OBDC era el gran activo de este hilo... porque lo tienes en ignorados Javiwell???



La emotividad que le generan mis sentencias le impide dar respuestas racionales y calculadas. 
Si percibes, cada mención de otros foreros de mi personaje, se le nota un punto de que le saca de las casillas y despeja balones fuera.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (28 Oct 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> OBDC era el gran activo de este hilo... porque lo tienes en ignorados Javiwell???






@javiwell, supongo que habréis decorado la tienda con calabazas de Halloween y todo eso. Podrías subir foto de algún rincón (y de los baños terminados también!)


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> La emotividad que le generan mis sentencias le impide dar respuestas racionales y calculadas.
> Si percibes, cada mención de otros foreros de mi personaje, se le percibe un punto de que le saca de las casillas y despeja balones fuera.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



No se si sigo enganchado esta temporada, si no estas en plantilla, las cosas como son.


----------



## ghost69 (28 Oct 2022)

a mi no me importas tu ni tu mujer ni tu traspaso


----------



## Davistt (28 Oct 2022)

Te lo upeo, que parece que nadie te responde.


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> No se si sigo enganchado esta temporada, si no estas en plantilla, las cosas como son.



Esta flojo el hilo, a ver si inventa o no las cuentas de octubre para mantener el tipo....
Yo creo que ahora le interesará dejar morir el hilo porque cerró el chiringuito y no tiene el material (albaranes y demas) para continuar, e inventar (crear) es mucho más duro que copistaear (administrar lo que dice él) los datos que le da la muhé.
El otro día se le deslizó una excusa para justificar [se] el cierre y es la guerra de Ukrania y bla bla bla....
Ahora con la inflación corriendo y los tipos cabalgando el apocalipsis, sus clientes tendrán menos calderilla en los bolsillos para pagar sandías a 24 euros.....así que lo que no creo es que deje empantanarse a la parienta con un pufo en la SS y en realidad ya cerro a fines de septiembre....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (28 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Esta flojo el hilo, a ver si inventa o no las cuentas de octubre para mantener el tipo....
> Yo creo que ahora le interesará dejar morir el hilo porque cerró el chiringuito y no tiene el material (albaranes y demas) para continuar, e inventar (crear) es mucho más duro que copistaear (administrar lo que dice él) los datos que le da la muhé.
> El otro día se le deslizó una excusa para justificar [se] el cierre y es la guerra de Ukrania y bla bla bla....
> Ahora con la inflación corriendo y los tipos cabalgando el apocalipsis, sus clientes tendrán menos calderilla en los bolsillos para pagar sandías a 24 euros.....así que lo que no creo es que deje empantanarse a la parienta con un pufo en la SS y en realidad ya cerro a fines de septiembre....
> ...



Espero que mantenga la historia al menos hasta después de Navidad. Me hace gracia que compre vino y polvorones para una fruteria.


----------



## Mundocruel (28 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> @javiwell, supongo que habréis decorado la tienda con calabazas de Halloween y todo eso. Podrías subir foto de algún rincón (y de los baños terminados también!)



Maybe, por favor, respetemos los roles asignados.


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Espero que mantenga la historia al menos hasta después de Navidad. Me hace gracia que compre vino y polvorones para una fruteria.



He recibido un soplo de que este año para las fiestas ha llegado a un convenio con el carnicero y el panadero para vender cochinillo asado. El pone la manzana en la boca del cerdo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Maybe, por favor, respetemos los roles asignados.



El intrusismo en el mercado del troleo está terrible. Hay que profesionalizarse para que estos advenedizos no encuentre hueco, a ver si se creen que luego de nuestro esfuerzo de mantener flotando esta carabela va a venir cualquier corsario y nos va a robar el protagonismo....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (28 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> @javiwell, supongo que habréis decorado la tienda con calabazas de Halloween y todo eso. Podrías subir foto de algún rincón (y de los baños terminados también!)



No estoy instalado en mi casa donde tengo el ordenador desde el que subo las fotos de los baños. Si me puedo pasar en algún momento y no me puede la pereza, enciendo el ordenador y subo las fotos de los baños, está terminado todo el microcentro y barnizado y se está secando pero no han instalado aún los sanitarios, grifería, radiadores mamparas etc

De la frutería no subo fotos para preservar el anonimato del exitoso comercio.


----------



## javiwell (28 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Espero que mantenga la historia al menos hasta después de Navidad. Me hace gracia que compre vino y polvorones para una fruteria.



La historia va a ir mucho más allá de la navidad pero subiré cifras trimestrales, los datos mensuales si tengo los voy cantando por el hilo


----------



## javiwell (28 Oct 2022)

ghost69 dijo:


> a mi no me importas tu ni tu mujer ni tu traspaso



Forero Paco Demier ha estado aquí


----------



## kornconath (28 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La historia va a ir mucho más allá de la navidad pero subiré cifras trimestrales, los datos mensuales si tengo los voy cantando por el hilo



Canta canta que el lunes o miércoles debes tener numeros


----------



## Maybe (28 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Maybe, por favor, respetemos los roles asignados.






Ups... disculpa otra vez, ha sido un lapsus


----------



## Maybe (28 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> y en realidad ya cerro a fines de septiembre....



Qué va a cerrar... no seas alarmista, todo va sobre ruedas.


----------



## javiwell (28 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Qué va a cerrar... no seas alarmista, todo va sobre ruedas.



Eeehhh Eeeeeehhhhh Eeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhh 

Que tengo pelo y barba


----------



## Maybe (28 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Eeehhh Eeeeeehhhhh Eeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Que tengo pelo y barba











Fixed


----------



## asiqué (28 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Eeehhh Eeeeeehhhhh Eeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Que tengo pelo y barba



y un Audi !!


----------



## Mundocruel (28 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> y un Audi !!



Las últimas noticias sobre él no eran nada halagüeñas


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Qué va a cerrar... no seas alarmista, todo va sobre ruedas.



Miy buena interptetacion grafica, pero creo que se parece más a Mr Bean, le has hecho una cara de persona simple feliz, pero este en realidad es un estirado relamido que pretende codearse con la crema y nata de Vigo y la cara la tiene con las arrugas de que parece que esté oliendo .






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (28 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Las últimas noticias sobre él no eran nada halagüeñas



La semana que viene lo tengo listo


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Las últimas noticias sobre él no eran nada halagüeñas



Ya está solucionado...


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## asiqué (28 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Las últimas noticias sobre él no eran nada halagüeñas



que funcione o no da igual. Sigues teniendo un audi jaja
Animo Javi!


----------



## asiqué (28 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya está solucionado...
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Mr. Bean tiene mi respeto


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Mr. Bean tiene mi respeto



Si si, es el paquismo inglés al cubo. 
Aunque Benny Hill es el maestro por excelencia.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (28 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Fixed



Y en lugar de unas pantuflas unos zapatos Oxford


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y en lugar de unas pantuflas unos zapatos Oxford



Ya lo imaginábamos......también te los pones para ducharte, correr y hacer paddel surf

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Guanotopía (28 Oct 2022)

No entiendo las cuentas, no veo el beneficio de tu mujer ¿Son los 11.000 que quedan al final? ¿Te has dado cuenta de que con la inflación que llevamos deberías estar facturando mínimo un 10% más que al cogerla y estáis facturando menos?


----------



## javiwell (28 Oct 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> No entiendo las cuentas, no veo el beneficio de tu mujer ¿Son los 11.000 que quedan al final? ¿Te has dado cuenta de que con la inflación que llevamos deberías estar facturando mínimo un 10% más que al cogerla y estáis facturando menos?



No, son los 21 mil que son después de impuestos, lo que pasa es que estamos pagando el precio del traspaso a razón de 10 mil euros al año y lo estamos sacando de los beneficios del negocio.

Entonces, 11 mil es el resultado menos los 10 mil pavos invertidos en comprar el negocio pagaderos en 2022, el cash flow que mi mujer puede disfrutar este año.


----------



## Guanotopía (28 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, son los 21 mil que son después de impuestos, lo que pasa es que estamos pagando el precio del traspaso a razón de 10 mil euros al año y lo estamos sacando de los beneficios del negocio.
> 
> Entonces, 11 mil es el resultado menos los 10 mil pavos invertidos en comprar el negocio pagaderos en 2022, el cash flow que mi mujer puede disfrutar este año.



Pues eso, entonces los 11.000 son el "sueldo" actual de tu mujer, y de los 10.000 que recupere al amortizar el traspaso, parte tendrá que ir al fondo de imprevistos y vacas flacas, que viendo los números mensuales falta os harán. Con la línea actual tu mujer cobrará más o menos lo mismo que la empleada, y con poco margen de caída.


----------



## Silluzollope (28 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, son los 21 mil que son después de impuestos, lo que pasa es que estamos pagando el precio del traspaso a razón de 10 mil euros al año y lo estamos sacando de los beneficios del negocio.
> 
> Entonces, 11 mil es el resultado menos los 10 mil pavos invertidos en comprar el negocio pagaderos en 2022, el cash flow que mi mujer puede disfrutar este año.



Lo que no te das cuenta es que te engañas a ti mismo. Da igual que esos 10000 sean de traspaso, los hayas usado para comprar un coche o los hayas tirado por el vater. Al final, lo que tu mujer se ha llevado al bolsillo y puede gastar son 11.000 en un año, menos de un SMI.
Que si, que en otros dos años la cifra se duplicará (en teoría), pero de día de hoy los números son los que son.


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Pues eso, entonces los 11.000 son el "sueldo" actual de tu mujer, y de los 10.000 que recupere al amortizar el traspaso, parte tendrá que ir al fondo de imprevistos y vacas flacas, que viendo los números mensuales falta os harán. Con la línea actual tu mujer cobrará más o menos lo mismo que la empleada, y con poco margen de caída.



Exacto, pagó 30k por un SMI, el pasivo de la empleada y perder el paro y despido.
Si sigue así le compra Twitter a Musk

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (28 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Lo que no te das cuenta es que te engañas a ti mismo. Da igual que esos 10000 sean de traspaso, los hayas usado para comprar un coche o los hayas tirado por el vater. Al final, lo que tu mujer se ha llevado al bolsillo y puede gastar son 11.000 en un año, menos de un SMI.
> Que si, que en otros dos años la cifra se duplicará (en teoría), pero de día de hoy los números son los que son.



Ahora mismo nos podemos permitir que mi mujer disponga solo de 11 mil al año. 

Estamos pensando en el futuro, invirtiendo en que mi mujer gane 20 mil después de impuestos con el trabajo debajo de casa y su puesto asegurado. 

Los 11 mil quedarán en el recuerdo de los inicios, los 21 mil serán la tónica de las próximas décadas.


----------



## Silluzollope (28 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ahora mismo nos podemos permitir que mi mujer disponga solo de 11 mil al año.
> 
> Estamos pensando en el futuro, invirtiendo en que mi mujer gane 20 mil después de impuestos con el trabajo debajo de casa y su puesto asegurado.
> 
> Los 11 mil quedarán en el recuerdo de los inicios, los 21 mil serán la tónica de las próximas décadas.



Sinceramente, perder los beneficios de trabajar por cuenta ajena y asumir los riesgos de ser autónomo a cambio de 21.000€ al año no es precisamente una bicoca. Lo vendas como lo vendas.


----------



## stuka (29 Oct 2022)

¿Alguien, por compasión, puede cerrar este puto hilo?

Me siento en Matrix. Me levanto y me acuesto con esta mierda. A nadie le sirve de nada, pero da igual. 

Llegará a las cien mil páginas; lo sé.


----------



## javiwell (29 Oct 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿Alguien, por compasión, puede cerrar este puto hilo?
> 
> Me siento en Matrix. Me levanto y me acuesto con esta mierda. A nadie le sirve de nada, pero da igual.
> 
> Llegará a las cien mil páginas; lo sé.



Y sin chincheta


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (29 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Qué va a cerrar... no seas alarmista, todo va sobre ruedas.



BROOOTAl! De lo mejor que he visto en el hilo junto con los bodegones de playmobil.

Incluso da para avatar!


----------



## kornconath (29 Oct 2022)

Si se duda que estés a sueldo por ser así, mal vamos


----------



## OBDC (29 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Si se duda que estés a sueldo por ser así, mal vamos



Como definirías a Javito?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (30 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Como definirías a Javito?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Una persona con problemas


----------



## Cicciolino (30 Oct 2022)

Me encanta este hilo, contiene la esencia del subforo; gozo como un pvto mermas ojeándolo de vez en cuando...


----------



## Dr.Nick (30 Oct 2022)

Ya ha abierto el puticlus en el local o todavía no?


----------



## asiqué (30 Oct 2022)

Que calidac de polvorones hay este año en la fruteria?
Y que opinion tiene javito sobre productos paco como las frutas de aragon?


----------



## javiwell (30 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Que calidac de polvorones hay este año en la fruteria?
> Y que opinion tiene javito sobre productos paco como las frutas de aragon?



Los polvorones tradicionales de calidad de toda la vida, mantecados de Antequera, polvorones Felipe II, frutas de Aragon


Creo que deberíamos introducir Sidra, que mucha gente la toma en navidad.


----------



## kornconath (30 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Los polvorones tradicionales de calidad de toda la vida, mantecados de Antequera, polvorones Felipe II, frutas de Aragon
> 
> 
> Creo que deberíamos introducir Sidra, que mucha gente la toma en navidad.



También toman coca y no por ello deberia estar en una fruteria


----------



## OBDC (30 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> También toman coca y no por ello deberia estar en una fruteria



Enemas de café....ese es el futuro de las fruterías.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## asiqué (30 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Los polvorones tradicionales de calidad de toda la vida, mantecados de Antequera, polvorones Felipe II, frutas de Aragon
> 
> 
> Creo que deberíamos introducir Sidra, que mucha gente la toma en navidad.



sidra vasca espero para acompañar a los Felipe II tambien vascos


----------



## javiwell (30 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> sidra vasca espero para acompañar a los Felipe II tambien vascos



Y agua Cruz de Gorbea hostia


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Oct 2022)

No va mal por lo que veo. Fuera de la cagada del traspaso y del contrato de exclusividad de compra con el mayorista, por lo demás todo correcto. Una vez pagado el traspaso, 2000 pavos/mes limpios de polvo y paja, debajo de casa y con la comida incluida, no está nada mal dada la situación inicial.


----------



## javiwell (30 Oct 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No va mal por lo que veo. Fuera de la cagada del traspaso y del contrato de exclusividad de compra con el mayorista, por lo demás todo correcto. Una vez pagado el traspaso, 2000 pavos/mes limpios de polvo y paja, debajo de casa y con la comida incluida, no está nada mal dada la situación inicial.



El traspaso y la exclusividad eran condición sine qua non


----------



## OBDC (30 Oct 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No va mal por lo que veo. Fuera de la cagada del traspaso y del contrato de exclusividad de compra con el mayorista, por lo demás todo correcto. Una vez pagado el traspaso, 2000 pavos/mes limpios de polvo y paja, debajo de casa y con la comida incluida, no está nada mal dada la situación inicial.



Erio, la verdad ves el mundo pronto a reventar y la frutería te parece que va bien?
Dile la verdad al pobre chico, que si revienta todo, los que estén atrapados en deudas y empresas se van a ir a tomar por culo...


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (30 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El traspaso y la exclusividad eran condición sine qua non



Obvio, era el negocio del mayorista para sacarse el clavo ardiendo. Sino prefería cerrar...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (30 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El traspaso y la exclusividad eran condición sine qua non



Por 30.000 pavos te montas la frutería que te salga del nabo y por la clientela ya no se paga de no ser algo muy específico. Contrato de exclusividad impide encontrar mejores precios de compra. Lo único sine qua non en el mundo empresarial es la capacidad de negociación .Por lo demás, como digo, todo correcto.


----------



## javiwell (30 Oct 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Por 30.000 pavos te montas la frutería que te salga del nabo y por la clientela ya no se paga de no ser algo muy específico. Contrato de exclusividad impide encontrar mejores precios de venta. Lo único sine qua non en el mundo empresarial es la capacidad de negociación .Por lo demás, como digo, todo correcto.



Se entiende que era condición sine qua no para adquirir está frutería que era la que queríamos comprar.

Con 30 mil te montas una por tu cuenta, por supuesto. Y te puede salir bien o te puede salir mal, a lo mejor no encuentras quien te alquile un local con cámara de frío por 500 euros en la calle que tú querías. Y a lo mejor sí que lo encuentras y ganas más.

El hecho de pagar traspaso en si no es ni malo ni bueno es una vía como otra cualquiera.


----------



## kornconath (30 Oct 2022)

Cebo viejo no pica como cebo nuevo. No uses mantras de hace un año, el personaje ha evolucionado


----------



## OBDC (31 Oct 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Cebo viejo no pica como cebo nuevo. No uses mantras de hace un año, el personaje ha evolucionado



Déjalo que esta concentrado en disputarle la compra de Twitter a Elon.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (31 Oct 2022)

Javito, le has comprado flores a la frutería para mañana?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Armin Arlert (31 Oct 2022)

Javi, has comprado ya las flores de la frutería para mañana?


----------



## javiwell (31 Oct 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Javi, has comprado ya las flores de la frutería para mañana?



Mañana no abrimos


----------



## OBDC (31 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mañana no abrimos



Por eso lo de las flores....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (31 Oct 2022)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> BROOOTAl! De lo mejor que he visto en el hilo junto con los bodegones de playmobil.



Buenísimos los bodegones de Playmobil! Insuperables. Una lástima que el forero de los clicks ya no participe en el hilo, qué risas con las escenas que montaba.



javiwell dijo:


> *Con 30 mil te montas una por tu cuenta, por supuesto*. Y te puede salir bien o te puede salir mal, a lo mejor no encuentras quien te alquile un local con cámara de frío por 500 euros en la calle que tú querías. Y a lo mejor sí que lo encuentras y ganas más.



¿Llegasteis a valorar en serio esa alternativa? Me refiero a que si antes de coger el traspaso hicisteis algún sondeo para conocer el precio de otros alquileres en esa zona, si os informasteis de cuánto costaría acondicionarlos desde cero e instalar una cámara frigorífica, etc.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (31 Oct 2022)

426 pajinas, que dejéis en paz a los remeros, me cago en vuestra p00ta madre.


----------



## javiwell (31 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Buenísimos los bodegones de Playmobil! Insuperables. Una lástima que el forero de los clicks ya no participe en el hilo, qué risas con las escenas que montaba.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Llegasteis a valorar en serio esa alternativa? Me refiero a que si antes de coger el traspaso hicisteis algún sondeo para conocer el precio de otros alquileres en esa zona, si os informasteis de cuánto costaría acondicionarlos desde cero e instalar una cámara frigorífica, etc.



Mínimo 800 al mes el año pasado por estar en una avenida a pie de calle, muy poca oferta de locales.

A eso hubiera habido que sumar la instalación de una cámara y aparato de frío, estanterías para cajas e fruta que las tiene que hacer un carpintero, mostrador y caja registradora.

Pero lo más importante, abres y tienes que hacer clientes uno a uno que cojan la costumbre de volver a tu tienda y te vayan conociendo a ti y a tus productos.. eso imposible de cuantificar, es un poco lotería


----------



## javiwell (31 Oct 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> 426 pajinas, que dejéis en paz a los remeros, me cago en vuestra p00ta madre.



Imagínate con que tesón abrimos por las mañanas y cerramos por las noches.


----------



## kornconath (31 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Imagínate con que tesón abrimos por las mañanas y cerramos por las noches.



Menos mañana


----------



## kornconath (2 Nov 2022)

Números mensuales


----------



## OBDC (2 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Números mensuales



Ya estamos en la etapa que el trabajo del invent genera pereza. 
La frutería está más hundida que el Titanic. Ya no hay ni comentarios de ocurrencias de facturar más ni anécdotas con los demás comercios de la zona.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Armin Arlert (2 Nov 2022)

Esta tan chapada (si es que llego a existir) como la floristería a la que fueron a comprar las flores y había bajado la persiana, hoy como día de los fieles difuntos recordemos a todos ellos que ya no están entre nosotros, entre ellos la frutería de Javi.


----------



## OBDC (2 Nov 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Esta tan chapada (si es que llego a existir) como la floristería a la que fueron a comprar las flores y había bajado la persiana, hoy como día de los fieles difuntos recordemos a todos ellos que ya no están entre nosotros, entre ellos la frutería de Javi.



Suponiendo que hubiera existido, hoy la muhé con una deuda de al menos [suponiendo que le hubieran devuelto la frutería al mayorista a cambio de la deuda] 10k con el suegro y sin paro tiene todo el tiempo del mundo para ir a buscar a la niña al cole, enlucir y plastificar el baño, hacer la casa y planchar las camisas de Javito evitando el gasto de tintorería, lo que representa un ahorro superior al SMI, lo que hace que estén muy contentos ya que esta situación se la deben a la frutería.
PD: están considerando también que los días que va s jugar golf, se dedique a ir a buscar las pelotas que tira fuera del green, lo que representaría un beneficio prodigioso en los siguientes 10 años, lo que le permitiría amortizar un 1,32% la hipoteca con el consiguiente ahorro de intereses.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (2 Nov 2022)

Javito yo si confío en ti, y en que tu padre te preste otros 10k para cavar mas hondo.


Aprovecha y le metes entrada a un coche


----------



## javiwell (2 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Números mensuales



Eso va en función de cuando me vaya a mi saliendo de los cojones


----------



## kornconath (2 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Eso va en función de cuando me vaya a mi saliendo de los cojones



Que los pongas y te calles


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Que los pongas y te calles



Esa es la actitud!


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (2 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Javito yo si confío en ti, y en que tu padre te preste otros 10k para cavar mas hondo.
> 
> 
> Aprovecha y le metes entrada a un coche



Dejad de insinuar que javito es un niño de papá, ya nos ha dicho varias veces que él ha tenido una carrera muy sacrificada.


----------



## javiwell (2 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Que los pongas y te calles



Esto no es un servicio de prostitución que hayas contratado así que lávate la boca antes de pedir datos mensuales a un servidor, he dicho

Si necesitas datos hoy, coges los datos que hay puestos y te vas haciendo la pajilla y tirando de recuerdos.


----------



## peterr (2 Nov 2022)

Javi, vienen curvas.
A partir del mes que viene a duras penas vas a cubrir.
La subida del Euribor va a ser la puntilla.
Conozco 2 casos que van a echar el cierre, están empezando a comerse los ahorros personales y el futuro no es halagüeño.


----------



## javiwell (2 Nov 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Javi, vienen curvas.
> A partir del mes que viene a duras penas vas a cubrir.
> La subida del Euribor va a ser la puntilla.
> Conozco 2 casos que van a echar el cierre, están empezando a comerse los ahorros personales y el futuro no es halagüeño.



Por lo que vemos en octubre no parece nuestro caso de momento.

Si ese fuera el caso general, cerrarían todas las fruterías y desaparecería el comercio minorista de frutas y verduras, sin embargo, este sector resistió durante milenios a crisis, pandemias, erupciones volcánicas, el crecimiento de los Estados modernos, guerras y caídas de meteorito y ahí sigue en pie.


----------



## OBDC (2 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por lo que vemos en octubre no parece nuestro caso de momento.
> 
> Si ese fuera el caso general, cerrarían todas las fruterías y desaparecería el comercio minorista de frutas y verduras, sin embargo, este sector resistió durante milenios a crisis, pandemias, erupciones volcánicas, el crecimiento de los Estados modernos, guerras y caídas de meteorito y ahí sigue en pie.



De pié no, de rodillas y tragando del mayorista 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## peterr (2 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por lo que vemos en octubre no parece nuestro caso de momento.
> 
> Si ese fuera el caso general, cerrarían todas las fruterías y desaparecería el comercio minorista de frutas y verduras, sin embargo, este sector resistió durante milenios a crisis, pandemias, erupciones volcánicas, el crecimiento de los Estados modernos, guerras y caídas de meteorito y ahí sigue en pie.



Los casos generales en época de crisis, como la que viene, es que la mitad de negocios cierren.

Se salvan, los que no tienen deudas con el banco, tienen local en propiedad y no tienen empleados.

Pero los negocios minoristas que tienen deudas, pagan alquiler y tienen personas a su cargo, en épocas de crisis, cierran la mitad.


----------



## Maybe (2 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si ese fuera el caso general, cerrarían todas las fruterías y desaparecería el comercio minorista de frutas y verduras, sin embargo, este sector resistió durante milenios a crisis, pandemias, erupciones volcánicas, el crecimiento de los Estados modernos, guerras y caídas de meteorito y ahí sigue en pie.



Próximamente gran estreno en sus cines: 'La frutería de mi mujer: too big to fail'.

Definitivamente tienes que estar troleando...


----------



## OBDC (2 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Próximamente gran estreno en sus cines: 'La frutería de mi mujer: too big to fail'.
> 
> Definitivamente tienes que estar troleando...



Esto es todo un invent, seguro. Lo del baño es de la casapapis y él es el hijo quinceañero gordito y de gafotas. Tanta puerilidad es solo posible dentro de ese marco.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## AdrianL (2 Nov 2022)

Con los beneficios de la frutería esa de tu mujer. ¿invertirias 20k en una empresa de nueva creación?, inmobiliaria, una S.A que compra mejora y vende inmuebles.


----------



## javiwell (2 Nov 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Con los beneficios de la frutería esa de tu mujer. ¿invertirias 20k en una empresa de nueva creación?, inmobiliaria, una S.A que compra mejora y vende inmuebles.



Primero tendría que conocer esa SA y mirar a los ojos al consejo


----------



## OBDC (2 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Primero tendría que conocer esa SA y mirar a los ojos al consejo



Yo creo que en las negociaciones te miran más "el ojo" tus interlocutores que tu los de ellos. Y me parece que aciertan porque terminan gostando

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (2 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Esto es todo un invent, seguro. Lo del baño es de la casapapis y él es el hijo quinceañero gordito y de gafotas. Tanta puerilidad es solo posible dentro de ese marco.



Yo tengo sentimientos encontrados con el op: por una parte quiero creerme al personaje y quiero que le vaya bien, pero a veces me lo pone realmente difícil! No me gusta darte la razón pero sospecho que nos toma el pelo. En cualquier caso _se non è vero, è ben trovato _



AdrianL dijo:


> Con los beneficios de la frutería esa de tu mujer. ¿invertirias 20k en una empresa de nueva creación?, inmobiliaria, una S.A que compra mejora y vende inmuebles.





Adoro este hilo.

Porfa, @javiwell, dile que sí... (@Mundocruel, se echa de menos aquí una de tus aportaciones musicales para convencerle de que acepte).


----------



## OBDC (2 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Yo tengo sentimientos encontrados con el op: por una parte quiero creerme al personaje y quiero que le vaya bien, pero a veces me lo pone realmente difícil! No me gusta darte la razón pero sospecho que nos toma el pelo. En cualquier caso _se non è vero, è ben trovato _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad prefiero creer que es un invent; si tengo que asumir que hay tanta noñez en el mundo es peor. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (3 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Yo tengo sentimientos encontrados con el op: por una parte quiero creerme al personaje y quiero que le vaya bien, pero a veces me lo pone realmente difícil! No me gusta darte la razón pero sospecho que nos toma el pelo. En cualquier caso _se non è vero, è ben trovato _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh eh que al pinchadiscos solo le puedo pedir yo canciones...

Pon algo de Julio Iglesias @Mundocruel que igual me lo escucho para estrenar el baño reformado.


----------



## OBDC (3 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Eh eh que al pinchadiscos solo le puedo pedir yo canciones...
> 
> Pon algo de Julio Iglesias @Mundocruel que igual me lo escucho para estrenar el baño reformado.



@Mundocruel, este se cree que te tiene de pinche más que de pinchadiscos.
Tu crees que sus gustos musicales corresponden con su edad?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (3 Nov 2022)

Día 3, sin números. O esto se alimenta con datos de la caída o el hilo se queda más desierto que la frutería.


----------



## Mas Pauer (3 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Yo tengo sentimientos encontrados con el op: por una parte quiero creerme al personaje y quiero que le vaya bien, pero a veces me lo pone realmente difícil! No me gusta darte la razón pero sospecho que nos toma el pelo. En cualquier caso _se non è vero, è ben trovato _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me había dado por pensar que este hilo podría ser un invent multipage. La verdad que he entrado entre poco y nada, solo en acontencimientos especiales como el de los playmovil o el de Mr Potato.


----------



## kornconath (3 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Yo tengo sentimientos encontrados con el op: por una parte quiero creerme al personaje y quiero que le vaya bien, pero a veces me lo pone realmente difícil! No me gusta darte la razón pero sospecho que nos toma el pelo. En cualquier caso _se non è vero, è ben trovato _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo me creo el personaje pero quiero que le vaya mal. 

Esto se parece al Frente Judaico Popular y al Frente de Liberación de Judea


PD: Disidente


----------



## javiwell (3 Nov 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


> No me había dado por pensar que este hilo podría ser un invent multipage. La verdad que he entrado entre poco y nada, solo en acontencimientos especiales como el de los playmovil o el de Mr Potato.



Me has robado mi avatar


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Nov 2022)

Pues si Javi todo pide Julio Iglesias se pone Julio Iglesias, y El Puma, en untemazo que viene ni pintado.


----------



## javiwell (3 Nov 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pues si Javi todo pide Julio Iglesias se pone Julio Iglesias, y El Puma, en untemazo que viene ni pintado.



Bien DJ


----------



## Maybe (3 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Día 3, sin números. O esto se alimenta con datos de la caída o el hilo se queda más desierto que la frutería.



El op es un maestro del timing, lo hace para incrementar el suspense.

P.D. Creía que nosotros éramos La Unión Popular de Judea!


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (3 Nov 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Los casos generales en época de crisis, como la que viene, es que la mitad de negocios cierren.
> 
> Se salvan, los que no tienen deudas con el banco, tienen local en propiedad y no tienen empleados.
> 
> Pero los negocios minoristas que tienen deudas, pagan alquiler y tienen personas a su cargo, en épocas de crisis, cierran la mitad.



Te olvidas lo de tener un proveedor único que te vende la fruta a precio de Mercadona y lo de no tener absolutamente ningún plan en lo económico más que "paso los números a la computadora cuando me acuerde, papasito"


----------



## Mas Pauer (3 Nov 2022)

Esta mañana al pasar por una frutería me he quedado todo loco, al ver que uno de los dependientes, natural de Islamabad, tenía una barba bigotil tirando a rojo y el pelo teñido así como rubio marronido.

He pasado así, ocultándome cuan Benzemá, para que Javiwell no me recociese ni intentase venderme melones de Villaconejos.


----------



## javiwell (4 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Yo me creo el personaje pero quiero que le vaya mal.
> 
> Esto se parece al Frente Judaico Popular y al Frente de Liberación de Judea
> 
> ...



Necesito gente como tú en el hilo que quiera que me vaya mal y viva el partido hasta el último minuto mientras vienen las prórrogas.


----------



## OBDC (4 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Necesito gente como tú en el hilo que quiera que me vaya mal y viva el partido hasta el último minuto mientras vienen las prórrogas.



El único partido es la mandíbula del mayorista.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (4 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Te olvidas lo de tener un proveedor único que te vende la fruta a precio de Mercadona y lo de no tener absolutamente ningún plan en lo económico más que "paso los números a la computadora cuando me acuerde, papasito"



He puesto precios por ahí, busca tu


----------



## kornconath (4 Nov 2022)

Aiiiiamor como crees que aun no tuve tiempito para haser los números


----------



## OBDC (6 Nov 2022)

Javito, venga, va. Cuenta como fue la negociación con el mayorista de entregar la frutería a cambio de la deuda, el tema de la liquidación de la empleada y demás. Cuenta que es la parte más interesante de toda empresa, cuando se muere y hay que pagar el sepelio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (6 Nov 2022)

Facturación de 13.100 en octubre 2022, muy poco, peña está acojonada ahorrando mucho


----------



## Armin Arlert (6 Nov 2022)

El año pasado ya eran los números justos y ahora un 22% menos de facturación con los costes que han subido todos, último aviso Javito te quedan dos meses como mucho para tomar la decisión que puede salvar el negocio que es echar a la empleada, en poco tiempo sino será ya imposible de mantener a flote el pufo, yo ya iría hablando con el mayorista de devolverle el tinglado y que os condene la deuda porque sino vais apañados, por mucho que sea la deuda de tu mujer tu padre os ha dado el dinero y estas historias acaban muy mal. No te deseo ningún mal y por eso te doy el consejo, se que no me vas a hacer ni puto caso, aún así suerte.


----------



## kornconath (6 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Facturación de 13.100 en octubre 2022, muy poco, peña está acojonada ahorrando mucho



Pon la tabla completa, solo puedo reirme de que estas 2000€ por debajo de la media mensual, caida del 10% otro mes más.


----------



## javiwell (6 Nov 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> El año pasado ya eran los números justos y ahora un 22% menos de facturación con los costes que han subido todos, último aviso Javito te quedan dos meses como mucho para tomar la decisión que puede salvar el negocio que es echar a la empleada, en poco tiempo sino será ya imposible de mantener a flote el pufo, yo ya iría hablando con el mayorista de devolverle el tinglado y que os condene la deuda porque sino vais apañados, por mucho que sea la deuda de tu mujer tu padre os ha dado el dinero y estas historias acaban muy mal. No te deseo ningún mal y por eso te doy el consejo, se que no me vas a hacer ni puto caso, aún así suerte.



El despido no está descartado, con el se arreglan todos los número de golpe y se nos a complica la vida también de golpe.

Discrepo en que esa sea una espada de Damocles de dos meses. 

También pienso que hay que dar más tiempo a los números que igual que bajan en un contexto pueden subir en otro contexto. Podría terminar la guerra en algún momento, podrían bajar los tipos, podría frenarse la inflación.

Como dije, vamos a ver qué tal estás navidades. Todos nuestros comercios vecinos se quejan de lo mismo, poca venta, así que no parece un síntoma solo de nuestra tienda sino un incremento del ahorro de las familias en los últimos meses por miedo a la factura de la luz etc


----------



## OBDC (6 Nov 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> El año pasado ya eran los números justos y ahora un 22% menos de facturación con los costes que han subido todos, último aviso Javito te quedan dos meses como mucho para tomar la decisión que puede salvar el negocio que es echar a la empleada, en poco tiempo sino será ya imposible de mantener a flote el pufo, yo ya iría hablando con el mayorista de devolverle el tinglado y que os condene la deuda porque sino vais apañados, por mucho que sea la deuda de tu mujer tu padre os ha dado el dinero y estas historias acaban muy mal. No te deseo ningún mal y por eso te doy el consejo, se que no me vas a hacer ni puto caso, aún así suerte.



Un 22% de 13.000 pavos son mas de 2.600 €.
Cuanto decía que ganaba por mes? Un SMI + la deuda? En octubre alguien pagó por trabajar......


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (6 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Pon la tabla completa, solo puedo reirme de que estas 2000€ por debajo de la media mensual, caida del 10% otro mes más.



No tengo aún las cifras de los albaranes del mayorista, tengo cifra de ventas y algunos gastos pero no los importantes que son los de compras al mayorista.


----------



## kornconath (6 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No tengo aún las cifras de los albaranes del mayorista, tengo cifra de ventas y algunos gastos pero no los importantes que son los de compras al mayorista.



Peor me lo pones, te ha tenido que meter el 3% de subida, y te lo vende como por debajo del ipc interaunal


----------



## Mundocruel (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## Silluzollope (6 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Facturación de 13.100 en octubre 2022, muy poco, peña está acojonada ahorrando mucho



Imposible, si lo que iban a hacer las familias era salir menos y comprar mas fruta porque es sano y barato, los has dicho tú mismo más atrás, que de la fruta es de lo último que la gente se cortaria.


----------



## OBDC (6 Nov 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Imposible, si lo que iban a hacer las familias era salir menos y comprar mas fruta porque es sano y barato, los has dicho tú mismo más atrás, que de la fruta es de lo último que la gente se cortaria.



Ni con el PREDICTOR Javito acierta

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (6 Nov 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Imposible, si lo que iban a hacer las familias era salir menos y comprar mas fruta porque es sano y barato, los has dicho tú mismo más atrás, que de la fruta es de lo último que la gente se cortaria.



Vienen las mismas personas todos los días y se llevan más patata, cebolla y huevos y menos fresas, arándanos, castañas, vino.

Menos pimiento y más calabacín

Menos higos y más peras

Menos frutos secos y más pan...


----------



## OBDC (6 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Vienen las mismas personas todos los días y se llevan más patata, cebolla y huevos y menos fresas, arándanos, castañas, vino.
> 
> Menos pimiento y más calabacín
> 
> ...



Es lo que pasa por meterse en negocios con el techo de crecimiento de la cercanía (por eso se llaman tiendas de cercania) y cuyo target principal son pensionistas. No se podía saber que en una crisis las pensiones merman por la no revalorización y porque los abuelos le pasan parte de sus ingresos a los hijos para que puedan subsistir.
Por fin te estás enterando la cartera que compraste por 30k.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (6 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es lo que pasa por meterse en negocios con el techo de crecimiento de la cercanía (por eso se llaman tiendas de cercania) y cuyo target principal son pensionistas. No se podía saber que en una crisis las pensiones merman por la no revalorización y porque los abuelos le pasan parte de sus ingresos a los hijos para que puedan subsistir.
> Por fin te estás enterando la cartera que compraste por 30k.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Lo dudo


----------



## OBDC (6 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Lo dudo



Lo sabe, pero antes deja de ser del Madrid que reconocerlo. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (6 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Lo dudo



Lo sabe, pero antes deja de ser del Madrid que reconocerlo. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (7 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Vienen las mismas personas todos los días y se llevan más patata, cebolla y huevos y menos fresas, arándanos, castañas, vino.
> 
> Menos pimiento y más calabacín
> 
> ...



Te vas a hinchar de polvorones premium, campeón!


----------



## Lombroso (7 Nov 2022)

Ahora ya leo que "el despido de la empleada soluciona el problema de golpe". Se asume que existe un problema y se valora el despido como solución. Algo ha cambiado.


----------



## Armin Arlert (7 Nov 2022)

Carlos, dueño de una tienda de alimentación: "Hoy he hecho 5.000 euros de beneficio"


Debate en laSexta Xplica sobre el precio de los alimentos. Carlos Moreno ha explicado que ha pasado de usar intermediarios a comprar directamente al campo, con lo cual paga "más" a los productores y él puede sacar también un buen beneficio.




www.lasexta.com




Javito ya estais tardando...


----------



## Armin Arlert (7 Nov 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Ahora ya leo que "el despido de la empleada soluciona el problema de golpe". Se asume que existe un problema y se valora el despido como solución. Algo ha cambiado.



El problema es que cuando tome la decisión ya no arreglará el problema y sólo les quedará cerrar definitivamente la persiana, se le advierte de todo y no hace ni puto caso con el tiempo nos acaba dando la razón a los que le advertimos.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (7 Nov 2022)

Siempre hay excusas para todo, jojojojo


----------



## kornconath (7 Nov 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


>



Recupero el pago de este año


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2022)

Hay gente trabajadora e inteligente, y me alegro que les vaya bien.









Carlos, dueño de una tienda de alimentación: "Hoy he hecho 5.000 euros de beneficio"


Debate en laSexta Xplica sobre el precio de los alimentos. Carlos Moreno ha explicado que ha pasado de usar intermediarios a comprar directamente al campo, con lo cual paga "más" a los productores y él puede sacar también un buen beneficio.




www.lasexta.com





Sin embargo hay chupatintas picateclas que no aportan nada a la sociedad y que se creen con derechos a que les vaya bien porque ellos "sin mejores".

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (7 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Hay gente trabajadora e inteligente, y me alegro que les vaya bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese hombre no tiene ni idea, mucho mejor mirar a los ojos del intermediario


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Ese hombre no tiene ni idea, mucho mejor mirar a los ojos del intermediario



Si, ese hombre no fue a la hunibersidad de himbersores.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (9 Nov 2022)

Y Javito? Tiramos ya a la empleada? Miramos a los ojos al mayorista y conseguimos un descuento?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (9 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Y Javito? Tiramos ya a la empleada? Miramos a los ojos al mayorista y conseguimos un descuento?



Debería, pero creo que el op no está por la labor.



javiwell dijo:


> Podría terminar la guerra en algún momento, podrían bajar los tipos, podría frenarse la inflación.
> Como dije, vamos a ver qué tal estás navidades


----------



## kornconath (9 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Debería, pero creo que el op no está por la labor.



Comienzan los meses con la esperanza de que los proximos serán mejores.

Cuesta abajo


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Comienzan los meses con la esperanza de que los proximos serán mejores.
> 
> Cuesta abajo



Podíamos disfrazar a tres reyes magos en la víspera y dejar que los niños nos traigan sus cartas mientras vamos pesando lo de la guarnición del día 31


----------



## kornconath (9 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Podíamos disfrazar a tres reyes magos en la víspera y dejar que los niños nos traigan sus cartas mientras vamos pesando lo de la guarnición del día 31



Como cada rey no te traiga 8000€ no tienes negocio para el año proximo


----------



## javiwell (9 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Como cada rey no te traiga 8000€ no tienes negocio para el año proximo



Lo importante es darle al prójimo lo que tú querrías para ti mismo, ingerir polvorones, mazapanes y turrones y, después, pujar por la lechuguita para ir poniéndose uno a tono antes del primer día de playa.


----------



## asiqué (9 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Podíamos disfrazar a tres reyes magos en la víspera y dejar que los niños nos traigan sus cartas mientras vamos pesando lo de la guarnición del día 31



que quieres disfrazar a 3 reyes magos? Pues busca un disfraz amplio para que entre sobre el que ya llevan.

Se tenia que decir.


----------



## asiqué (9 Nov 2022)

no quiero "hacer sangre del arbol podrido" (he mezclado 3 refranes)  

Pero Javi, despide a la empleada, no tienes margen de maniobra ya, desde un principio se lleva parte de tus ganancias. Reduce horario se tienda y ganaras incluso algo mas.

Manda a tu proveedor-casero a la mierda, el porcentaje que se queda el son ganancias que tu pierdes por no querer ir tu al "mercamadrid" de tu zona.

Ya te lo dijimos al principio, montar un negocio para vivir igual o peor que contratado no tiene sentido alguno.


----------



## OBDC (9 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Debería, pero creo que el op no está por la labor.





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (9 Nov 2022)

La muerte de todo hemprendor:
"Aguanto un poco más por si tengo un poco de suerte el año que viene, no todas van a ser malas".
Y en ese proceso no tira a la empleada por "si" mejora la situación, y cuando la quiere tirar ya no puede pirque no tiene liquidez para pagar el despido, así que un mes más de acumular pérdidas....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## lucky starr (9 Nov 2022)

Tenía muy mala pinta todo.
¿Cuanto préstamo te queda?

Intenta renegociar antes de empezar a perder dinero, el tiempo juega en tu contra y a favor del mayorista.

Vendele el negocio a la empleada por lo que queda de deuda....win-win.


----------



## OBDC (10 Nov 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Tenía muy mala pinta todo.
> ¿Cuanto préstamo te queda?
> 
> Intenta renegociar antes de empezar a perder dinero, el tiempo juega en tu contra y a favor del mayorista.
> ...



Primero tiene que mirar a los ojos a la empleada. Con mirada de poker para engañarle

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (10 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Primero tiene que mirar a los ojos a la empleada. Con mirada de poker para engañarle
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Jajaja como mire a los ojos a la empleada todavía se mete en otra frutería para ella


----------



## javiwell (10 Nov 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Tenía muy mala pinta todo.
> ¿Cuanto préstamo te queda?
> 
> Intenta renegociar antes de empezar a perder dinero, el tiempo juega en tu contra y a favor del mayorista.
> ...



Quedan 10 mil por pagar al mayorista y 10 mil a mi padre.

El plazo con el mayorista es octubre 2023 aunque ya nos ha dicho más de una vez que si no llegamos que le paguemos un poco más tarde.

Con mi padre no hay un plazo la idea es pagarle al menos la mitad en 2024 y luego la otra mitad.

Todo sin intereses


----------



## OBDC (10 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Jajaja como mire a los ojos a la empleada todavía se mete en otra frutería para ella



El joldin frutero....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (10 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El plazo con el mayorista es octubre 2023 aunque ya nos ha dicho más de una vez que si no llegamos que le paguemos un poco más tarde.



Lo que sea con tal de que no le devolváis el marrón 

(Perdón, perdón... este hilo saca lo peor de mí). ¿Ya tienes los baños completamente operativos?


----------



## cohynetes (11 Nov 2022)

Cómo va esto? Ha colgado ya el cartel de se traspasa?


----------



## OBDC (11 Nov 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Cómo va esto? Ha colgado ya el cartel de se traspasa?



No tiene ni para el clavo ...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## peterr (11 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no quiero "hacer sangre del arbol podrido" (he mezclado 3 refranes)
> 
> Pero Javi, despide a la empleada, no tienes margen de maniobra ya, desde un principio se lleva parte de tus ganancias. Reduce horario se tienda y ganaras incluso algo mas.
> 
> ...



Lo de la empleada ya se lo dije hace tiempo, la única que gana algo allí es la empleada y con 0 responsabilidad e inversión.
Un negocio pequeño hay que llevarlo uno mismo y solo contratar si es absolutamente imprescindible, sino entre salario y Seg social, no ganas un duro.


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Lo de la empleada ya se lo dije hace tiempo, la única que gana algo allí es la empleada y con 0 responsabilidad e inversión.
> Un negocio pequeño hay que llevarlo uno mismo y solo contratar si es absolutamente imprescindible, sino entre salario y Seg social, no ganas un duro.



Es que toda esta farándula en realidad era para no pagar furgoneta que llevara y trajera a la niña al colegio, lo que teniendo a la empleada (más cara que la furgoneta) le permitia a la mujer hacerlo previa mirada a los ojos al mayorista para hacer el pedido del día siguiente y luego a tomar café y hacerse la manicura.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (12 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es que toda esta farándula en realidad era para no pagar furgoneta que llevara y trajera a la niña al colegio, lo que teniendo a la empleada (más cara que la furgoneta) le permitia a la mujer hacerlo previa mirada a los ojos al mayorista para hacer el pedido del día siguiente y luego a tomar café y hacerse la manicura.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Realmente para lo que hace y gana la mujer y las tonterías en que se lo pule, sería mejor que fuera ama de casa. Pero hay que hacer el paripé de que trabaja para poder permitirse "lujos" como el Audi o los Levis. Prioridades. Imagínate ir al club de golf a contar que tu mujer es frutera (empleada), no empresaria, no da caché.


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Realmente para lo que hace y gana la mujer y las tonterías en que se lo pule, sería mejor que fuera ama de casa. Pero hay que hacer el paripé de que trabaja para poder permitirse "lujos" como el Audi o los Levis. Prioridades. Imagínate ir al club de golf a contar que tu mujer es frutera (empleada), no empresaria, no da caché.



Me imagino los cotilleos de los pasillos del club de gof:
- Sabes que la mujer de Javito vuelve a ser empleada de la frutería?
- No me digas!. Yo soy amigo del primo del sobrino del mayorista y sé de buena fuente que en realidad no le miraba a los ojos; sino lo ocurría es que le comía el ojal.
- Esto era previsible, si el marido todo el día estaba aquí en el golf recogiendo pelotas del lago buceando para cubrir con su reventa los líos económicos que dejaba la mujer no podría vigilarla y se la montaría con el que se cruzara.
- Si el padre de Javito se enterara se moría del disgusto!!
- Dicen que Javito cuando nació le apretaron la cabeza con el fórceps y nunca se recuperó del todo. Muy listo no es.
- La hija es pelirroja, igual que el frutero. No digo nada y digo todo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Saturno (12 Nov 2022)

Empleado,alquiler y tener que comprarle obligatoriamente a un proveedor.


----------



## OBDC (12 Nov 2022)

Saturno dijo:


> Empleado,alquiler y tener que comprarle obligatoriamente a un proveedor.



La auténtica salud

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (13 Nov 2022)

Como va la compra de clavos para el ataud?


----------



## VandeBel (13 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El despido no está descartado, con el se arreglan todos los número de golpe y se nos a complica la vida también de golpe.
> 
> Discrepo en que esa sea una espada de Damocles de dos meses.
> 
> ...



Normal. Pero no es un ahorro que haga la gente si no que tiene menos dinero para gastar debido a la inflación de cosas que tiene que pagar sí o sí , como la gasolina, la luz o la calefacción.

Que puede haber un contexto más positivo? Ya te digo yo que en los próximos meses, quizás años , no. No puedes estar a expensas de que la situación va a mejorar de la noche a la mañana. 

Es más, deberías ponerte en lo peor. No he seguido mucho el hilo, pero parece claro que sí ya estás barajando despedir a la empleada , lo hagas cuanto antes. 

El que se mete en un negocio debe saber que debe meterle horas como si no hubiera un mañana. Eso de pagar sueldos de buenas a primeras lo veo una locura.

Me recuerda a un amigo que cogió un bar pequeñisimo, y se pensaba que haciendo él 7 horas por la mañana y su hermano otras 7 por la tarde les iba a dar para dos sueldos. Ni 1 año les duró .


----------



## Maybe (14 Nov 2022)

Pero bueno, ¿qué está pasando? Si nos descuidamos el hilo se va a 2ª página... ¿Estaremos asistiendo al final de una era? ¿Perderá el op su hegemonía en este subforo?

@javiwell, ¿dónde andas? Tu público te extraña, estamos sedientos de noticias de la frutería.

Con permiso de @Mundocruel, unos minutos musicales para entretener la espera:


----------



## cohynetes (14 Nov 2022)

Estamos esperando a la segunda temporada de los polvorones...


----------



## kornconath (14 Nov 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Estamos esperando a la segunda temporada de los polvorones...



Y la historia paralela de cuando quería montar un lineal de charcutería, aprovechando que se llevaba bien con el carnicero vecino


----------



## cohynetes (14 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Y la historia paralela de cuando quería montar un lineal de charcutería, aprovechando que se llevaba bien con el carnicero vecino



No quería ser también panadero?


----------



## Maybe (14 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Y la historia paralela de cuando quería montar un lineal de charcutería, aprovechando que se llevaba bien con el carnicero vecino



Esto me lo perdí... comente y desarrolle, por favor.


----------



## kornconath (14 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Esto me lo perdí... comente y desarrolle, por favor.





javiwell dijo:


> Seríamos libres de elegir proveedor para vino, cerveza, refrescos, queso, chorizo, huevos, pan e incluso estamos pensando en poner dos o 3 productos de charcutería al corte





javiwell dijo:


> La frutería ya cuenta con un mostrador de esos refrigerado con cristal para que vea el cliente típico de las charcuterías solo de ahora mismo dentro se pone membrillo, queso, lacón y latas de refresco y cerveza. Tiene como un metro y medio de ancho solo. Sería quitar unas latas y organizar hueco para 3 piezas de charcutería al corte.
> 
> La máquina de corte tendría que ir un poco justa tras el mostrador pero cabe sin invadir el espacio del cliente para nada..





javiwell dijo:


> Aproximadamente le 30% de las ventas son otras cosas de otros proveedores y además se puede introducir productos nuevos, pensamos en jamón york, queso de barra, pavo quizá alguno de los básicos del hogar





javiwell dijo:


> También tenemos otra fruteria a 80 metros y carnicería que vende fruta





javiwell dijo:


> Se vende lacón, chorizo, queso, vino, huevos y cervezas a dios, porque es lo típico de la zona y lo que compra el pueblo.



Aquí el lineal de charcutería, más tarde busco la amistad con el carnicero


----------



## cohynetes (14 Nov 2022)

Carnicería que vende fruta y fruterías que venden mantecados 

Falta el sereno por las calles y los grises dando palos


----------



## Maybe (14 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Aquí el lineal de charcutería, más tarde busco la amistad con el carnicero



Gracias por el recopilatorio! Desconocía esa faceta innovadora del op. Pero esto no lo llegó a implantar, ¿no?

¿... O sí?


----------



## asiqué (14 Nov 2022)

Javi anda desapaecido?
espero su vuelta y que actualice.
A su favor digo que los polvorones Felipe 2 estan riquisimos.
Pero como no, yo tengo que decir que los del pajarito de solokoetxe estan igual de ricos y hechos en la capital del mundo.
Recuerden mi norma: si algo lleva un TX en su nombre es delicioso.


----------



## kornconath (14 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Gracias por el recopilatorio! Desconocía esa faceta innovadora del op. Pero esto no lo llegó a implantar, ¿no?
> 
> ¿... O sí?



Después de eso tuvo la etapa "cárnica" prefirma del contrato.



javiwell dijo:


> Un gramo de plata por cada vez que digas charcuteria





javiwell dijo:


> Calle de la charcutería numero 6 cuarto izda
> 
> En el norte de España





javiwell dijo:


> Charcuteria





javiwell dijo:


> Jajaja jaaaamon



Es cuestión que nos diga si colgó jamones en la frutería


----------



## OBDC (15 Nov 2022)

Todos os olvidáis de la etapa de club de alterne 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Gracias por el recopilatorio! Desconocía esa faceta innovadora del op. Pero esto no lo llegó a implantar, ¿no?
> 
> ¿... O sí?



Ni eso ni el reparto a domicilio, le regalaban la cartera de clientes.


----------



## OBDC (15 Nov 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (15 Nov 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ni eso ni el reparto a domicilio, le regalaban la cartera de clientes.



Este fue el post más hilarante. Todo orgulloso él de su habilidad negociadora ya que no usó esta vez su intimidante mirada.
Javito tiene síndrome de Diogenes con negocios en quiebra. Lo peor que no sólo los recoge, sino que también los paga.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (16 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo no cierro la caja, lo hace mi mujer, y no estoy todos los días mirando la caja como si de trading se tratara.
> 
> Simplemente pregunto, que tal hoy... vah normal, 650... hoy mejor, 800, hoy una mierda 550... y ya me hago una idea
> 
> De vez en cua do me siento con un excel y los documentos digitalizados y hago números pero no necesito hacerlo cada día



Mejores tiempos, cuando la caja no eran los 1000 diarios que te prometieron para los 10000 adicionales del traspaso, pero aun considerabas 550 una mierda.


Ahora 550 es caja buena?


----------



## Maybe (16 Nov 2022)

El op sigue sin aparecer, me estaba empezando a preocupar pero su perfil dice que está vivo. Quién sabe si andará...

1. Arrimando el hombro en la frutería
2. Jugando un torneo de golf
3. En Portugal comprando toallas para los baños nuevos

Hagan sus apuestas, caballeros/as.


----------



## cohynetes (16 Nov 2022)

4. Mirando a los ojos al mayorista de mantecados


----------



## OBDC (17 Nov 2022)

5. - Abriendo una sucursal para conseguir mejor precio del mayorista por volumen.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Nov 2022)

6. Chupandosela al mecánico para pagar la factura del Audi reshulón


----------



## cohynetes (17 Nov 2022)

7. Montando en el Xvideos un canal de cams con peruchi


----------



## djvan (17 Nov 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Carnicería que vende fruta y fruterías que venden mantecados
> 
> Falta el sereno por las calles y los grises dando palos




Esa fruteria acaba al final como una sauna con luces de colores


----------



## djvan (17 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por lo que vemos en octubre no parece nuestro caso de momento.
> 
> Si ese fuera el caso general, cerrarían todas las fruterías y desaparecería el comercio minorista de frutas y verduras, sin embargo, este sector resistió durante milenios a crisis, pandemias, erupciones volcánicas, el crecimiento de los Estados modernos, guerras y caídas de meteorito y ahí sigue en pie.




La madre que me pario, vayas conclusiones que sacas…

Eso no es así. Resisten los pocos que tienen suerte , contactos , tienen otros ingresos o están en zonas privilegiadas por situación/entorno/etc…


----------



## OBDC (17 Nov 2022)

La frutería quedo como un vegetal...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## djvan (17 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Javi anda desapaecido?
> espero su vuelta y que actualice.
> A su favor digo que los polvorones Felipe 2 estan riquisimos.
> Pero como no, yo tengo que decir que los del pajarito de solokoetxe estan igual de ricos y hechos en la capital del mundo.
> ...




El polvorón FELIPE II ha sido nuevamente galardonado en 2021 con la estrella al Sabor Superior Award por ITQI, considerado como la "GUIA MICHELIN GASTRONÓMICA DE LOS ALIMENTOS", después de ser premiado con estrellas en los años 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018, 2019, 2020 y 2021.

Vamos… es comparar en mundiales a españa con brasil XD


----------



## asiqué (17 Nov 2022)

djvan dijo:


> El polvorón FELIPE II ha sido nuevamente galardonado en 2021 con la estrella al Sabor Superior Award por ITQI, considerado como la "GUIA MICHELIN GASTRONÓMICA DE LOS ALIMENTOS", después de ser premiado con estrellas en los años 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018, 2019, 2020 y 2021.
> 
> Vamos… es comparar en mundiales a españa con brasil XD



los de mi ciudad estan ricos mi lonchafinismo no permite gastar en cosas premium


----------



## OBDC (17 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> los de mi ciudad estan ricos mi lonchafinismo no permite gastar en cosas premium



Tu estás forrado y ganas 5 veces lo que gana el OP y sin fardar de nada. Mis respetos señor Don @asiqué 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (17 Nov 2022)

8. Suplicándole a calopez que cierre el hilo y nos banee a todos...



OBDC dijo:


> La frutería quedo como un vegetal...



Muy agudo, buen epitafio.


----------



## kornconath (18 Nov 2022)

@javiwell decías que eras el puto amo en la nueva empresa, pero te tienen puteado con el cierre anual.

Pide cuenco de arroz y saca tiempo para alimentar el hilo.


----------



## panaderia (18 Nov 2022)

explicadme por que este hilo dura tanto? No lo critico,pero quiero saberlo.


----------



## javiwell (18 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> explicadme por que este hilo dura tanto? No lo critico,pero quiero saberlo.



El título del hilo es atractivo

La historia es real

Se actualiza con datos vaya bien o mal

Su propia posición en la pole despierta los recelos de los haters

Hay todo un abanico de posibilidades, desde la gloria hasta la muerte en la plaza

Es un negocio fácil de entender para todos, incluso un negocio fácil de emprender para cualquiera y todos quieren saber cuánto se gana o se pierde

El propio hilo es un termómetro de coyuntura económica, como el índice Big Mac

La gente quiere saber si hay despido o cual será el próximo capítulo de pasión de polvorones

Puedes encontrar amigos en el hilo y hacer merendola


----------



## Armin Arlert (18 Nov 2022)

Grande Javi, siempre al pie del cañón, de momento como va yendo noviembre? Se huele debacle?


----------



## panaderia (18 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El título del hilo es atractivo
> 
> La historia es real
> 
> ...



es como una telenovela?


----------



## javiwell (18 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> es como una telenovela?



Entre otras cosas, la serendipidad va conduciendo el hilo por derroteros sorprendentes.

Te propongo que leas tres páginas o cuatro páginas, es muy ameno


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> explicadme por que este hilo dura tanto? No lo critico,pero quiero saberlo.



Pues porque es una rara ventana a la mente de un emprendedor español medio. Es la crónica de un desastre anunciado, donde el OP, como buen español de boina enroscada, se deja embaucar construyendo castillos en el aire y, como dice el buen refranero japonés, "viajando con ilusiones antes de llegar".

Yo trataría de quitar a los insultos malintencionados, dejando críticas divertidas o constructivas. Muchos (yo incluido) tratamos de hacerle entrar en razón, pero la boina aprieta fuerte y llevará su "negocio" hasta las últimas consecuencias.

Yo respeto sinceramente la integridad del OP. Es el capitan del Titanic que vé el Iceberg y dice "vamos a atravesarlo".

El hilo aguantará lo que aguante el OP antes de echar el candado. Y cuando uno es cabezón, hipotecará hasta sus calzoncillos con tal de no decir que se equivocó.


----------



## Suburban2 (18 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> El op sigue sin aparecer, me estaba empezando a preocupar pero su perfil dice que está vivo. Quién sabe si andará...
> 
> 1. Arrimando el hombro en la frutería
> 2. Jugando un torneo de golf
> ...



DONDE ESTA WALLY JAVIWELLY?

Proximo invent episodio en tu casa!



panaderia dijo:


> es como una telenovela?



Si, pero de presupuesto reducido. Y cada vez mas.


----------



## panaderia (18 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Entre otras cosas, la serendipidad va conduciendo el hilo por derroteros sorprendentes.
> 
> Te propongo que leas tres páginas o cuatro páginas, es muy ameno



serendipity que significa? me ha salido muchas veces esa palabra,pero no la capto. Serendipity no es algo de USA?


----------



## uno_de_tantos (18 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El título del hilo es atractivo
> 
> La historia es real
> 
> ...



 Gran lucidez en tu comentario. Leí el hilo en sus inicios, pero no recuerdo haber comentado nada, aunque domino de primera mano (creo que muy bien) el tema que se trata y tengo una opinión clara.

Si en otro momento me animo, comentaré mi visión del asunto después de ponerme al día leyendo las últimas páginas.


----------



## OBDC (18 Nov 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Gran lucidez en tu comentario. Leí el hilo en sus inicios, pero no recuerdo haber comentado nada, aunque domino de primera mano (creo que muy bien) el tema que se trata y tengo una opinión clara.
> 
> Si en otro momento me animo, comentaré mi visión del asunto después de ponerme al día leyendo las últimas páginas.



Eres el mayorista? 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (18 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> serendipity que significa? me ha salido muchas veces esa palabra,pero no la capto. Serendipity no es algo de USA?



Escucha al maestro que lo explica mucho mejor que yo


----------



## OBDC (18 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Escucha al maestro que lo explica mucho mejor que yo



Javito, estas tomando clases para ponerte a dar conferencias sobre el negociado de franquicias de fruterías?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (18 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo respeto sinceramente la integridad del OP. *Es el capitan del Titanic que vé el Iceberg y dice "vamos a atravesarlo"*.





Tal cual, 435 páginas resumidas en una sola frase. Lo único malo es el spoiler que has soltado sin querer: ahora ya todo el mundo sabe cómo va a acabar la película...



Suburban2 dijo:


> DONDE ESTA WALLY JAVIWELLY?
> 
> Proximo invent episodio en tu casa!



El invent está a punto de alcanzar su punto álgido con el nuevo fichaje que ha hecho el op.

Bienvenido, @panaderia


----------



## OBDC (19 Nov 2022)

Javito, sigues "haciendo el amol" con tu muhé o el cierre de del imperio bananero está afectando las relaciones de pareja? Hay resentimiento? Dale fuego al culebrón que nos tienes a todos expectantes pedazo de cabrón.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (20 Nov 2022)

Tema y tienda enterrada, me quito la suscripción al hilo.

Poca chicha por parte del OP


----------



## Maybe (20 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Poca chicha por parte del OP



La verdad es que hay poco movimiento, sí 

@javiwell, vuelve a subir los excel mensuales o sácanos el libro de reclamaciones (y algo de la frutería para picar: ¿qué tienes?).


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> La verdad es que hay poco movimiento, sí
> 
> @javiwell, vuelve a subir los excel mensuales o sácanos el libro de reclamaciones (y algo de la frutería para picar: ¿qué tienes?).



Lo que le queda sin estar podrido:








Si estás buscando material gratis para hacer mermelada ya se lo llevo el indigente que duerme en el rellano de la sucursal bancaria cerrada de la esquina.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (21 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo que le queda sin estar podrido:



Mmm... no me convence. Yo había pensado más bien en algún mantecado de esos caros. No me gustan, pero haría un esfuerzo... es una lástima que se vayan a echar a perder. ¿Le pregunto si tiene alguno sin azúcar para ti?


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Mmm... no me convence. Yo había pensado más bien en algún mantecado de esos caros. No me gustan, pero haría un esfuerzo... es una lástima que se vayan a echar a perder. ¿Le pregunto si tiene alguno sin azúcar para ti?



La fruta ya tiene demasiada azúcar. Cuando en un alimento ponen "extracto de fruta concentrado" lo que están diciendo es que no quieren decir que tiene fructuosa por un tubo.
Me aburría y quería pelearte un rato, pero la verdad que también me zamparía de esos mantecados. Ya los están vendiendo online a partir del 20, igual que todos los años. Es lo que hace nuestro Elon Musk del forro, los compra online para venderlos en el chiringuito. Página Oficial de Mantecados Felipe II.
Me comentaron que esta tratando de conseguir vender cupones de la ONCE porque solicitó la incapacidad por el retraso. Así se parece realmente a un supermercado como corresponde, con vendedor de la ONCE y todo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## panaderia (21 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Escucha al maestro que lo explica mucho mejor que yo



explicalo tu con tus palabras. Es resiliencia?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Tal cual, 435 páginas resumidas en una sola frase. Lo único malo es el spoiler que has soltado sin querer: ahora ya todo el mundo sabe cómo va a acabar la película...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi frutería se compra la mujer donde trabaja.


----------



## Scire (21 Nov 2022)

Supongo que estarán planeando como asesinar a la empleada para no pagarle el finiquito, de paso también al abuelo, para no pagar esos 10.000 euros.

Luego, subidón en los números.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (21 Nov 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Supongo que estarán planeando como asesinar a la empleada para no pagarle el finiquito, de paso también al abuelo, para no pagar esos 10.000 euros.
> 
> Luego, subidón en los números.



Si les hacen un seguro de vida, igual le empiezan a salir los numeros.


----------



## Maybe (21 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Me aburría y quería pelearte un rato



Sonaba divertido, pero te has cansado muy pronto... y encima has confesado que te gustan los mantecados! Te estás aburguesando.



Scire dijo:


> Supongo que estarán planeando como asesinar a la empleada para no pagarle el finiquito, de paso también al abuelo, para no pagar esos 10.000 euros.
> Luego, subidón en los números.



Aporto un enlace que podría resultarles útil:






- - Cómo deshacerse de un cadáver en vuestra casa


Pues eso, cómo eliminar el cadáver de un asaltante que habéis matado en vuestra casa por defensa personal, siendo un piso de un bloque de una ciudad concurrida, como por ejemplo Madrid, y no dejar absolutamente ningún rastro,evidencia y sospecha??? Métodos, formas, herramientas, etc. qué se os...




www.burbuja.info





Creo que el hecho de tener cámara frigorífica les facilitará mucho las cosas. Ya estoy viendo el cartel en la puerta: 'Próximamente la frutería ampliará el surtido de productos disponibles con un gran lote de croquetas caseras'


----------



## Cens0r (21 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> serendipity que significa? me ha salido muchas veces esa palabra,pero no la capto. Serendipity no es algo de USA?



Es el azar afortunado de quien busca algo y encuentra algo mejor. Por ejemplo: investigación de bloqueantes de receptores alfa-1 con uso antihipertensivo. No sirvieron porque provocaban hipotensión ortostática. Pero se dieron cuenta de que como efecto secundario a quienes lo usaban les crecía el pelo del cuero cabelludo y revertía la alopecia. Así se inventó el minoxidilo.


----------



## Scire (21 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Sonaba divertido, pero te has cansado muy pronto... y encima has confesado que te gustan los mantecados! Te estás aburguesando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podría venderlos como rebanada de chorizo para navidades.

¡Ah, espera! Que tiene que pedir permiso al palillero proveedor.


----------



## javiwell (21 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> explicalo tu con tus palabras. Es resiliencia?



No, es la capacidad de descubrir nuevos fines que no se estaban buscando deliberadamente mientras se perseguían fines antiguos.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (21 Nov 2022)

Pues la semana pasada probé una frutería nueva. Es célebre por estar llena de viejos, tienes que esperar 15-20 min a que te atiendan porque está siempre llena. Los precios son bastante más baratos porque juegan a que la gente compre mín. 2 kg de cada pieza, pero me sorprendió que la calidad no es mala, ya que tienen mucha rotación de géneroEn otras así "baratas" (porque está todo por las nubes) he tenido malas experiencias. No sé, me sigue gustando comprar la fruta en el Carrefour por calidad-precio-rapidez, pero iré algún día a cargar naranjas y cosas así. En fin, que me congratula ver negocios Paco que trabajan bien y se montan en el dólar, si tuviera que abrir una frutería me inspiraría en ellos.


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Pues la semana pasada probé una frutería nueva. Es célebre por estar llena de viejos, tienes que esperar 15-20 min a que te atiendan porque está siempre llena. Los precios son bastante más baratos porque juegan a que la gente compre mín. 2 kg de cada pieza, pero me sorprendió que la calidad no es mala, ya que tienen mucha rotación de géneroEn otras así "baratas" (porque está todo por las nubes) he tenido malas experiencias. No sé, me sigue gustando comprar la fruta en el Carrefour por calidad-precio-rapidez, pero iré algún día a cargar naranjas y cosas así. En fin, que me congratula ver negocios Paco que trabajan bien y se montan en el dólar, si tuviera que abrir una frutería me inspiraría en ellos.



Pues la que esta enfrente de mi despacho, chapó luego del verano. Se ve que el arrendador no le fió más....abrieron más o menos en la misma fecha que Javito, quizás un poco antes. Mismo modelo de mayorista-señor feudal con derecho a pernada.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (22 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> En fin, que me congratula ver negocios Paco que trabajan bien y se montan en el dólar, si tuviera que abrir una frutería me inspiraría en ellos.



Todos los emprendedores exitosos que conozco son personas observadoras e inquietas, muy activas, imaginativas, a las que les gusta enfrentar desafíos y hacer las cosas a su manera. Siempre están 'maquinando', en el buen sentido de la palabra: pensando cómo aumentar la eficiencia de un proceso, cómo obtener mayor rentabilidad de un producto, cómo fidelizar un cliente. Son gente entregada a su trabajo y comprometida con su negocio, que disfruta haciendo y deshaciendo, probando estrategias... no lo pueden evitar, su mente siempre está _on fire._

Se desviven por ofrecer la mejor atención, por diferenciarse. En resumidas cuentas, lo que distingue a un emprendedor nato es que le gusta 'complicarse la vida'. Mi frutero dice que la parte que más disfruta de su trabajo (aunque también la más dura) es la de acudir de madrugada al Merca y/o a las subastas de fruta de temporada para ver/seleccionar el género, intentar sacar el mejor precio y de paso alternar con sus colegas de oficio y enterarse de todos los tejemanejes del sector.

En el lado opuesto tenemos al op, que considera una ventaja lo de no tener que calentarse la cabeza negociando con proveedores. El problema es que esa comodidad se paga, igual que la comodidad de tener una empleada para no tener que currar tanto.

Se puede vivir de una frutería, pero habría que estar dispuesto a sacrificar comodidades y él no lo está.


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Todos los emprendedores exitosos que conozco son personas observadoras e inquietas, muy activas, imaginativas, a las que les gusta enfrentar desafíos y hacer las cosas a su manera. Siempre están 'maquinando', en el buen sentido de la palabra: pensando cómo aumentar la eficiencia de un proceso, cómo obtener mayor rentabilidad de un producto, cómo fidelizar un cliente. Son gente entregada a su trabajo y comprometida con su negocio, que disfruta haciendo y deshaciendo, probando estrategias... no lo pueden evitar, su mente siempre está _on fire._
> 
> Se desviven por ofrecer la mejor atención, por diferenciarse. En resumidas cuentas, lo que distingue a un emprendedor nato es que le gusta 'complicarse la vida'. Mi frutero dice que la parte que más disfruta de su trabajo (aunque también la más dura) es la de acudir de madrugada al Merca y/o a las subastas de fruta de temporada para ver/seleccionar el género, intentar sacar el mejor precio y de paso alternar con sus colegas de oficio y enterarse de todos los tejemanejes del sector.
> 
> ...



Comparto hasta la última coma, no podría ponerle más *azúcar* a tus palabras.
Para un emprendedor real no existe buen o mal negocio. Para él todo tiene solución y en definitiva, el resultado no es un problema de sector, es de actitud. Y el OP no la tiene, ni la tendrá. Esta más para inspector de Hacienda que para emprendedor. Entiende los números, pero no el enlace entre ellos (negociados). Y lo peor de todo, no sabe ni lo que no sabe.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## panaderia (22 Nov 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Es el azar afortunado de quien busca algo y encuentra algo mejor. Por ejemplo: investigación de bloqueantes de receptores alfa-1 con uso antihipertensivo. No sirvieron porque provocaban hipotensión ortostática. Pero se dieron cuenta de que como efecto secundario a quienes lo usaban les crecía el pelo del cuero cabelludo y revertía la alopecia. Así se inventó el minoxidilo.



gracias por explicarmelo.
Te suena que serendipia sea tambien unas citas? me suena que es una especie de quedada de gente para buscar pareja. Y encaja con lo que dices porque es quedar para pasarselo bien y ver si cae algo mas (pareja)


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (22 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Todos los emprendedores exitosos que conozco son personas observadoras e inquietas, muy activas, imaginativas, a las que les gusta enfrentar desafíos y hacer las cosas a su manera. Siempre están 'maquinando', en el buen sentido de la palabra: pensando cómo aumentar la eficiencia de un proceso, cómo obtener mayor rentabilidad de un producto, cómo fidelizar un cliente. Son gente entregada a su trabajo y comprometida con su negocio, que disfruta haciendo y deshaciendo, probando estrategias... no lo pueden evitar, su mente siempre está _on fire._
> 
> Se desviven por ofrecer la mejor atención, por diferenciarse. En resumidas cuentas, lo que distingue a un emprendedor nato es que le gusta 'complicarse la vida'. Mi frutero dice que la parte que más disfruta de su trabajo (aunque también la más dura) es la de acudir de madrugada al Merca y/o a las subastas de fruta de temporada para ver/seleccionar el género, intentar sacar el mejor precio y de paso alternar con sus colegas de oficio y enterarse de todos los tejemanejes del sector.
> 
> ...



Mi carrera está enfocada a ser autónomo, si no quieres cobrar un cuenco de arroz. Teníamos incluso una asignatura introductoria para ello. Pues de mis compañeros de promoción, no seremos más de 3-4 autónomos, y me arriesgo. La juventud prefiere cobrar mil euros en Madrid que molestarse un poco. Y con algunos he hablado del tema y te llevas las manos a la cabeza con la "competencia". La gente se da de alta con la tarifa plana y a probar, lo que dure, sin molestarse lo más mínimo en ver cómo coño volver su actividad sostenible e incluso muy rentable. Gente que lleva un mes de alta rechazando trabajos porque "tiene que ponerse al día con las facturas" (y así con todo).

En el caso de javito, está claro. ¿Qué más le da a la peruchi que su tienda funcione o no? Tiene al paganini, javito. No ha puesto un duro. En el caso de javito, ¿qué más le da irse a la ruina? Tiene el soporte de su padre, no se va a morir de hambre. Y no solo eso, no le van a faltar los caprichos a su hija.

Y así con todo, medio país viviendo de los langostas porque se la pela, es un juego, tienen una red de seguridad si el experimento fracasa.


----------



## javiwell (22 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Mi carrera está enfocada a ser autónomo, si no quieres cobrar un cuenco de arroz. Teníamos incluso una asignatura introductoria para ello. Pues de mis compañeros de promoción, no seremos más de 3-4 autónomos, y me arriesgo. La juventud prefiere cobrar mil euros en Madrid que molestarse un poco. Y con algunos he hablado del tema y te llevas las manos a la cabeza con la "competencia". La gente se da de alta con la tarifa plana y a probar, lo que dure, sin molestarse lo más mínimo en ver cómo coño volver su actividad sostenible e incluso muy rentable. Gente que lleva un mes de alta rechazando trabajos porque "tiene que ponerse al día con las facturas" (y así con todo).
> 
> En el caso de javito, está claro. ¿Qué más le da a la peruchi que su tienda funcione o no? Tiene al paganini, javito. No ha puesto un duro. En el caso de javito, ¿qué más le da irse a la ruina? Tiene el soporte de su padre, no se va a morir de hambre. Y no solo eso, no le van a faltar los caprichos a su hija.
> 
> Y así con todo, medio país viviendo de los langostas porque se la pela, es un juego, tienen una red de seguridad si el experimento fracasa.



La red de seguridad es el despido

Como dije, en diciembre valoraríamos un golpe de timón en relación a tener una persona a jornada completa.

Las opciones son 

A Despedir y reducir el horario de apertura de la tienda en torno a una hora al dia

B Tener a nuestra empleada a media jornada


Estamos valorando estás dos alternativas y muy pendientes de la caja de diciembre.

El coste del despido es de poco más de mil euros con lo que no es el elemento importante de la decisión este año.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (22 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La red de seguridad es el despido
> 
> Como dije, en diciembre valoraríamos un golpe de timón en relación a tener una persona a jornada completa.
> 
> ...



Entonces, ya nos puedes dar números al respecto o solo estáis tratando de adivinarlo? Parece que vais despertando


----------



## Silluzollope (22 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La red de seguridad es el despido
> 
> Como dije, en diciembre valoraríamos un golpe de timón en relación a tener una persona a jornada completa.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la decisión está clara. Su despido cuesta el sueldo de enero y desde Febrero vas a ganar mil y pico euros mas más abriendo 25 horas menos al mes, te sale rentable.


----------



## javiwell (22 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Entonces, ya nos puedes dar números al respecto o solo estáis tratando de adivinarlo? Parece que vais despertando



Lo números los voy a dar trimestralmente este año, ya lo dije.

Simplemente porque, como redactor jefe del hilo, me sale a mi de los huevos.

Desde el principio dije que el despido no estaba descartado pero que no era el plan inicial, que era una opción en caso de necesidad. 

Hemos dejado un tiempo por si mejoraba la venta antes de la decisión pero no mejora, está muy mal la cosa en general, plan b y a correr.


----------



## adal86 (22 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Todos los emprendedores exitosos que conozco son personas observadoras e inquietas, muy activas, imaginativas, a las que les gusta enfrentar desafíos y hacer las cosas a su manera. Siempre están 'maquinando', en el buen sentido de la palabra: pensando cómo aumentar la eficiencia de un proceso, cómo obtener mayor rentabilidad de un producto, cómo fidelizar un cliente. Son gente entregada a su trabajo y comprometida con su negocio, que disfruta haciendo y deshaciendo, probando estrategias... no lo pueden evitar, su mente siempre está _on fire._
> 
> Se desviven por ofrecer la mejor atención, por diferenciarse. En resumidas cuentas, lo que distingue a un emprendedor nato es que le gusta 'complicarse la vida'. Mi frutero dice que la parte que más disfruta de su trabajo (aunque también la más dura) es la de acudir de madrugada al Merca y/o a las subastas de fruta de temporada para ver/seleccionar el género, intentar sacar el mejor precio y de paso alternar con sus colegas de oficio y enterarse de todos los tejemanejes del sector.
> 
> ...



A un colega que tuvo varias fruterías le conté eso de tener un solo proveedor de todas las frutas y verduras, y el colega me dijo que eso es una locura, que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Me lo explicó más o menos así: es imposible que un solo proveedor tenga los mejores precios de, por ejemplo, las naranjas de valencia, las manzanas de chile, las papas de UK y los pimientos que venden en el pueblo. Siempre va a haber un proveedor especializado que, por el motivo que sea, tenga mejores precios que el resto de algún producto específico. Un proveedor de estos "de todo", como el que le vende al op, suele tener algún buen precio como gancho, pero luego tiene otros precios que son una clavada.

Siempre, el que se meta en este negocio, va a tener que hacer un pequeño trabajo de buscar precio. Hoy en día ese trabajo se puede hacer cómodamente desde un pc, no hace falta pegarse un madrugón yendo al merca.

Y el colega tenía las fruterías en una isla apartada del mundo, con el consiguiente problema logístico de cuadrar trasporte para traer el género. En un sitio como donde tiene la frutería el op, que me imagino que es en península en una gran población o cerca, con las facilidades en el trasporte que eso implica, aun menos sentido tiene comprar a un solo proveedor.


----------



## adal86 (22 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, ya que estoy, quiero preguntarte algo. ¿Tu mujer ya ha tenido alguna escenita de celos con la empleada por culpa de un macho? 

Mi consejo es que pongas a una empleada que sea mucho más fea que tu mujer. Eso evitaría uno de los grandes problemas de estos negocios "millonarios", que es que las féminas se pelean por culpa de pensamientos libidinosos.


----------



## javiwell (22 Nov 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Yo creo que la decisión está clara. Su despido cuesta el sueldo de enero y desde Febrero vas a ganar mil y pico euros mas más abriendo 25 horas menos al mes, te sale rentable.



Desde un punto de vista del resultado de la cuenta siempre he tenido claro que prescindir de empleada es más rentable y es posible.

Otra cosa es la conciliación familiar y las horas libres que, con una hija de 5 años tienen un peso importante en la decisión.

Andábamos en ese limbo pero con cajas de 550 el resultado de la cuenta empieza a tener un peso más importante en la decisión.


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo números los voy a dar trimestralmente este año, ya lo dije.
> 
> Simplemente porque, como redactor jefe del hilo, me sale a mi de los huevos.
> 
> ...



Y como cierra el "monto la frutería para ir a buscar a la niña al colegio"? Sin empleada eso se cae como un castillo de naipes. Si era ese el objetivo, habéis fracasado estrepitosamente 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (22 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo números los voy a dar trimestralmente este año, ya lo dije.
> 
> Simplemente porque, como redactor jefe del hilo, me sale a mi de los huevos.
> 
> ...



Me refiero a números de cuánto os reportan esas horas extra de apertura de forma pormenorizada, para saber cuánto os cuesta realmente la empleada. Porque supongo que os dignaréis a calcularlo antes de despedirla.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (22 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Y como cierra el "monto la frutería para ir a buscar a la niña al colegio"? Sin empleada eso se cae como un castillo de naipes. Si era ese el objetivo, habéis fracasado estrepitosamente
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



No, pero ahora sin empleada se va a meter 3k al mes, ya verás, no me cabe ninguna duda.


----------



## javiwell (22 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Me refiero a números de cuánto os reportan esas horas extra de apertura de forma pormenorizada, para saber cuánto os cuesta realmente la empleada. Porque supongo que os dignaréis a calcularlo antes de despedirla.



Mi mujer estando sola puede incluso mantener el mismo horario si quiere, no hay un límite legal en este caso.

Ahora en función de sus ingresos y su vida privada irá decidiendo si abre un poco más o un poco menos. 

Mantendrá en principio un horario partido solo que tardará a lo mejor 20 minutos más en abrir por la mañana y por la tarde, o si hay mucha cola igual alguno se va y no puede despachar a todos rapidamente en algún momento puntual.

Eso sí, de vez en cuando cerrará una semana por vacaciones o un día suelto por descanso.

Cantidad exacta ya se verá por aquí la informaré, pero al menos 15 mil euros más al año, la empleada le está costando 22 mil


----------



## adal86 (22 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi mujer estando sola puede incluso mantener el mismo horario si quiere, no hay un límite legal en este caso.
> 
> Ahora en función de sus ingresos y su vida privada irá decidiendo si abre un poco más o un poco menos.
> 
> ...



Horario partido no es buena idea para ese negocio. Y eso de "a lo mejor tardará 20 minutos más en abrir por la mañana" suena a quiebra inminente. Un negocio, si algo tiene obligado, es ser puntual en los horarios. Y por supuesto abrir TODOS los días, de 8 de la mañana a 10 de la noche. Hacerlo de otra manera es pegarse un tiro en el pié. La gente no va a estar esperando a que a tu mujer le venga en gana abrir; se va a otro negocio y fuera.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Como sigas así, tu firma va a llegar hasta Estambul.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Nov 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Es el azar afortunado de quien busca algo y encuentra algo mejor. Por ejemplo: investigación de bloqueantes de receptores alfa-1 con uso antihipertensivo. No sirvieron porque provocaban hipotensión ortostática.



Traducido al cristiano quiere decir "bajada de la tensión al ponerse de pie".


----------



## javiwell (22 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Horario partido no es buena idea para ese negocio. Y eso de "a lo mejor tardará 20 minutos más en abrir por la mañana" suena a quiebra inminente. Un negocio, si algo tiene obligado, es ser puntual en los horarios. Y por supuesto abrir TODOS los días, de 8 de la mañana a 10 de la noche. Hacerlo de otra manera es pegarse un tiro en el pié. La gente no va a estar esperando a que a tu mujer le venga en gana abrir; se va a otro negocio y fuera.



A ver la tienda está abriendo ahora de 9:00 a 14:30 y de 17:30 a 21:00

Mi mujer sola seguramente tendrá que abrir de 9:20 a 14:30 y de 18:00 a 21:00.

De vez en cuando tendrá que cerrar una tarde o lo que sea si tiene que ir al médico o cualquier cosa o cerrar un unos días si está de baja. Le recomendare un seguro con baja temporal por enfermedad o accidente.


Tiene que ser horario partido porque las horas punta son a las 11 am, a las 14 pm a las 20:30 pm.

A las 9 am a lo mejor quiere entrar una persona pero no hay cola para comprar fruta a esas horas.

Precisamente el motivo por el que tantos mercados de abastos se encuentran en estado de abandono es que sus comerciantes no pueden partir la jornada y vender a la hora que los clientes compran porque el mercado tiene unos estatutos.

Piensa, a qué horas sueles comprar comida de lunes a viernes? A las 9 am? O más bien antes de cenar y antes de comer?


----------



## Gusman (22 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Y como cierra el "monto la frutería para ir a buscar a la niña al colegio"? Sin empleada eso se cae como un castillo de naipes. Si era ese el objetivo, habéis fracasado estrepitosamente
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Tus padres si que fracasaron estrepitosamente al tenerte como hijo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Tus padres si que fracasaron estrepitosamente al tenerte como hijo



Se nota que no sales mucho de tu doritocueva.


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Tus padres si que fracasaron estrepitosamente al tenerte como hijo






Pirata, entraste a este hilo buscando quién te suministre la fruta prohibida..






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Tus padres si que fracasaron estrepitosamente al tenerte como hijo









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## adal86 (22 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver la tienda está abriendo ahora de 9:00 a 14:30 y de 17:30 a 21:00
> 
> Mi mujer sola seguramente tendrá que abrir de 9:20 a 14:30 y de 18:00 a 21:00.
> 
> ...



Yo no sé cómo será donde tú vives, pero aquí en donde yo vivo ya hace décadas que las fruterías y tiendas pequeñas trabajan todo el día, nada de horario partido. Y por supuesto todos los días. Creo que el horarios, digamos, estándar, es de 8:30 a 22:00.

Pero claro, te estoy hablando de tiendas que FUNCIONAN. Nada de cajas de 500 o 1000 euros al día.

Y sí, como bien dices, hay unos horarios que más o menos son hora punta. Pero también a veces se hacen muchas compras imprevistas, por ejemplo a media tarde, que es cuando tú estás cerrado.

No sé, cerrar una tienda a media tarde a mí me parece antediluviano. Me recuerda a la época de niño aquí en el pueblo. Que incluso tampoco abrían los domingos y los sábados abrían media jornada. Antediluviano total.

Eso lo haces porque no vendes mucho. Si vendieras... los cojones ibas a cerrar a media tarde.


----------



## Gusman (22 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pirata, entraste a este hilo buscando quién te suministre la fruta prohibida..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres un degenerado maricon.


----------



## Gusman (22 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Se nota que no sales mucho de tu doritocueva.



No conocia este multinick tuyo. Venga a chuparos las pollas entre vosotros, degenerados.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No conocia este multinick tuyo. Venga a chuparos las pollas entre vosotros, degenerados.



Chúpasela tú a @calopez para que te dé la paguita.


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Como sigas así, tu firma va a llegar hasta Estambul.



Hombre, son títulos honoríficos que me van dando en el forro. El último me lo dio o Eladio o ESC o uno de esos que se toman tiempo para convencerme que tengo que corregir mi actitud porque en el foro se viene a debatir temas serios y si no los tomo en serio tratan de reconducirme de forma educada.
De Goose-man todavía espero una frase inteligente que amerite ser integrada en mi firma, pero ya le dije que frases homosexuales no quiero poner, pero por el momento siempre está con el culo y la polla en la boca. Esta vez al menos no dijo una mariconada, lo que demuestra al menos que intenta no pensar en la esposa del pollo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Chúpasela tú a @calopez para que te dé la paguita.



Ves, ya te lo dije. Sueña con la esposa del pollo...
Y lee a alguien inteligente y piensa que es un multinick mío 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Yo no sé cómo será donde tú vives, pero aquí en donde yo vivo ya hace décadas que las fruterías y tiendas pequeñas trabajan todo el día, nada de horario partido. Y por supuesto todos los días. Creo que el horarios, digamos, estándar, es de 8:30 a 22:00.
> 
> Pero claro, te estoy hablando de tiendas que FUNCIONAN. Nada de cajas de 500 o 1000 euros al día.
> 
> ...



Es que la frutería se monta para que la muhé pueda ir a buscar a la niña al colegio.
Por no pagar furgoneta se meten en una deuda de 30k, asumen los pasivos de la empleada y pierde el paro generado.
Javito tiene la habilidad de dirigir una empresa igual que Messi de dirigir al equipo de fútbol de Argentina.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (22 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Comparto hasta la última coma, no podría ponerle más azúcar a tus palabras.



Sabía que algún día se alinearían los astros y acabarías reconociendo que yo siempre le pongo a mis recetas palabras el punto exacto de azúcar que necesitan 



Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Mi carrera está enfocada a ser autónomo, si no quieres cobrar un cuenco de arroz. Teníamos incluso una asignatura introductoria para ello. Pues de mis compañeros de promoción, no seremos más de 3-4 autónomos, y me arriesgo. La juventud prefiere cobrar mil euros en Madrid que molestarse un poco. Y con algunos he hablado del tema y te llevas las manos a la cabeza con la "competencia". La gente se da de alta con la tarifa plana y a probar, lo que dure, sin molestarse lo más mínimo en ver cómo coño volver su actividad sostenible e incluso muy rentable. Gente que lleva un mes de alta rechazando trabajos porque "tiene que ponerse al día con las facturas" (y así con todo).



Esto daría para hilo propio. Está claro que este país no invita a emprender y hay que ser de una pasta especial para hacerse autónomo... pero tampoco sé si es normal el conformismo y esa pasividad tan generalizada, especialmente entre los jóvenes que en teoría están en edad de 'comerse el mundo'. No hay metas, no hay ganas de moverse. Es como si les faltara sangre en las venas.


----------



## Maybe (22 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Andábamos en ese limbo pero con cajas de 550 el resultado de la cuenta empieza a tener un peso más importante en la decisión.



Me alegra ver que te vas poniendo las pilas. Paralelamente al despido tienes que ir pensando en estrategias para aumentar la facturación, hay que subir esos números como sea. Prescindir de la empleada es como taponar una vía de agua en un barco, sirve para que no se hunda. Ahora tienes que hacer, además, que el barco avance. De lo contrario acabarás cerrando igual... sólo que más tarde, más quemado y con mayores pérdidas.

P.D. Llegados a este punto, mantén a la trabajadora hasta enero; sólo es un mes más y te vendrá bien la ayuda porque para salir del bache habrá que remar a tope en Navidad. Estás OBLIGADO a hacer una campaña navideña extraordinaria.



javiwell dijo:


> A ver la tienda está abriendo ahora de 9:00 a 14:30 y de 17:30 a 21:00
> Mi mujer sola seguramente tendrá que abrir de 9:20 a 14:30 y de 18:00 a 21:00.



Es preferible que abra a las 9:30h, abriendo 10 minutos antes no arregla nada y da la impresión de que llega tarde. El horario se debe respetar escrupulosamente… cuando haga el cambio que lo avise con bastante antelación mediante cartel en la puerta y mensaje en RRSS.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> P.D. Llegados a este punto, mantén a la trabajadora hasta enero; sólo es un mes más y te vendrá bien la ayuda porque para salir del bache habrá que remar a tope en Navidad. Estás OBLIGADO a hacer una campaña navideña extraordinaria.



Dile de mi parte (me tiene en el ignore) que compre un camión entero de polvorones.


----------



## Maybe (22 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> A un colega que tuvo varias fruterías le conté eso de tener un solo proveedor de todas las frutas y verduras, y el colega me dijo que eso es una locura, que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza



Es que una persona de las características que describí en mi mensaje de ayer jamás hubiese firmado la exclusividad. Es una losa. No puedes manejar un negocio con las manos atadas, necesitas libertad de acción y flexibilidad.



adal86 dijo:


> Mi consejo es que pongas a una empleada que sea mucho más fea



Ahora mismo mejor que no ponga a ninguna, pero si más adelante la necesitase yo voto por escoger a una rubia imponente; se trata de atraer clientela, no de espantarla! Y que tenga que venir yo a decir esto, siendo mujera... 

Es broma. Pero buena presencia siempre, y si ha de estar cara al publico más aún. Supongo que se entiende que con esto no me refiero a que sea más o menos guapa, hablo de actitud.



adal86 dijo:


> Creo que el horarios, digamos, estándar, es de 8:30 a 22:00



Ese horario es para una frutería atendida por 2 personas a turnos. La mujer de javiwell está pensando en despedir a la empleada y por tanto deberá reducir el horario. Una persona sola no puede cubrir tantas horas. Y en realidad tampoco es necesario ni conveniente, no es un centro comercial… a una tienda pequeña las horas que tiene abierta la persiana sin hacer caja le cuestan dinero.

Es cuestión de encontrar un punto de equilibrio.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Ese horario es para una frutería atendida por 2 personas a turnos. La mujer de javiwell está pensando en despedir a la empleada y por tanto deberá reducir el horario. Una persona sola no puede cubrir tantas horas. Y en realidad tampoco es necesario ni conveniente, no es un centro comercial… a una tienda pequeña las horas que tiene abierta la persiana sin hacer caja le cuestan dinero.



Tiene que adaptarse al horario de sus clientes, que son los que aportan el dinero.


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tiene que adaptarse al horario de sus clientes, que son los que aportan el dinero.



Sus clientes son pensionistas o amas de casa sin otra tarea, que son de llegar a primera hora cuando abra y lo digo por análisis de nichos, no necesito ni ver la clientela. Se aprenden el horario y allí estarán. Si abre a las 9:30 ahí estarán. Si abren a las 10:00 también. Gente trabajadora no pierde tiempo en comprar en frutería la fruta, carnicería la carne y todavía súper para alacena. Ajustar el horario y tirar a la empleada le dará un año extra de supervivencia, pero no más.
El problema de la frutería, es la muhé. No es trabajadora y va de señora. El salto de país tiene que justificarlo con su antiguo círculo social demostrando un éxito que no es capaz de generar. Todo este circo va de cara a la galería peruana.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Sabía que algún día se alinearían los astros y acabarías reconociendo que yo siempre le pongo a mis recetas palabras el punto exacto de azúcar que necesitan
> 
> 
> 
> Esto daría para hilo propio. Está claro que este país no invita a emprender y hay que ser de una pasta especial para hacerse autónomo... pero tampoco sé si es normal el conformismo y esa pasividad tan generalizada, especialmente entre los jóvenes que en teoría están en edad de 'comerse el mundo'. No hay metas, no hay ganas de moverse. Es como si les faltara sangre en las venas.



Como se va a querer emprender?
En USA todos los chavales con aspiraciones quieren ser Elon Musk, en España quieren ser el Rey, pero como no se puede, con ser un cortesano [léase funcionario] se sienten cercanos a ese estamento de éxito y poder.
Si salen "muy" emprendedores quieren ser políticos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## adal86 (22 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Es que una persona de las características que describí en mi mensaje de ayer jamás hubiese firmado la exclusividad. Es una losa. No puedes manejar un negocio con las manos atadas, necesitas libertad de acción y flexibilidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que dices menos con la última parte de tu último párrafo.

Ojo, no he tenido una frutería en mi vida ni entiendo del tema, hablo por lo que me han dicho y por lo poco que he visto.

Quitar el único empleado que tiene creo que es mala idea. Si el negocio no le da para un empleado, creo que dejará de ser rentable en muy poco tiempo (si alguna vez le fue...). La razón es muy sencilla: la mujer se matará a trabajar, pero aún así el negocio estará medio desatendido, con la consiguiente pérdida de clientes. 

Se meterá en una dinámica de recortar cosas "porque no da", y al final, en el último coletazo, acabará yendo con un cesta a comprar las manzanas y las peras al Alcampo para venderlas en su tienda porque ya ningún proveedor le venderá.

El colega mío frutero, que si sabe de esto, dice lo siguiente: nunca recortes cosas "porque no da", porque ese recorte, en vez de ahorrar, te hará ganar aún menos, y luego tendrás que recortar otra cosa y ese será el inicio de una dinámica negativa que en poco tiempo te llevará a la quiebra. 

El colega dice: olvídate de ahorrar, haz lo que tengas que hacer para VENDER y ganar dinero. Lo que hay es que usar la cabeza, que con inteligencia se puede hacer todo.

Asi que eso de quitar empleados, luego reducir horario porque son muchas horas para la mujer y además hay que llevar los niños al cole...pff, llega el olor a quiebra hasta aquí.


----------



## OBDC (22 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que dices menos con la última parte de tu último párrafo.
> 
> Ojo, no he tenido una frutería en mi vida ni entiendo del tema, hablo por lo que me han dicho y por lo poco que he visto.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo. Pero le da juego un año más para terminar de cargarse el no-valor de la clientela hasta que busquen otras alternativas donde comprar los polvorones de fin de año.
Con suerte, este experimento termina "solo" con una deuda de 10k al cierre, y obviamente ni un duro por la venta del "traspaso". No van a encontrar otro que compre un negocio quebrado como hicieron ellos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Asi que eso de quitar empleados, luego reducir horario porque son muchas horas para la mujer y además hay que llevar los niños al cole...pff, llega el olor a quiebra hasta aquí.



Huele igual que tu avatar.


----------



## adal86 (22 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es que la frutería se monta para que la muhé pueda ir a buscar a la niña al colegio.
> Por no pagar furgoneta se meten en una deuda de 30k, asumen los pasivos de la empleada y pierde el paro generado.
> Javito tiene la habilidad de dirigir una empresa igual que Messi de dirigir al equipo de fútbol de Argentina.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Es que este hombre parece que quiere adaptar el negocio a su vida. Quiere llevar los niños al cole, dormir la mañana, no estar muy tarde en casa para hacer la cena, etcétera. 

La poca gente que he visto que ha ganado dinero con esto, ha sido gente que se ha matado a currar como negros hasta las 11 de la noche. Y luego media hora para hacer la caja. Y luego otra hora más en el ordenador en casa buscando precios, etcétera.


----------



## OBDC (23 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Es que este hombre parece que quiere adaptar el negocio a su vida. Quiere llevar los niños al cole, dormir la mañana, no estar muy tarde en casa para hacer la cena, etcétera.
> 
> La poca gente que he visto que ha ganado dinero con esto, ha sido gente que se ha matado a currar como negros hasta las 11 de la noche. Y luego media hora para hacer la caja. Y luego otra hora más en el ordenador en casa buscando precios, etcétera.



Estos en realidad no son empresarios. Son amancebados que creen que otros le financiarán sus tonterías como hicieron sus padres en su momento [ojito que tiene cerca de 40 el lumbreras] , entre ellas el arreglo del Audi modelo EH [Escupe hollín], paellas en la Malvarrosa, golf, baños de microcemento, conciliacion familiar [ un autonomo] y los Levis de la muhe y los polos Tommy que creen que son símbolos de estatus de gente acomodada.
Dime que emprendedor de exito conoces con esos conceptos de vida.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (23 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tiene que adaptarse al horario de sus clientes, que son los que aportan el dinero.



Incorrecto. De ser así todas las tiendas abrirían 24/7 porque no a todos los clientes les va bien el mismo horario. Pongas el que pongas, nunca satisfarás a todos... y al final, quien mucho abarca poco aprieta. Tú preocúpate de ofrecer el mejor de los servicios, y la gente se adaptará a venir cuando tú puedas atenderles.

Si quieres ir a comer a un restaurante muy afamado, tendrás que reservar... y no siempre cuando a ti te venga mejor. De igual forma, cuando quieres ver a tu grupo favorito en concierto, compras la entrada para el día y hora que los músicos deciden. Y eso que en ambos casos eres tú el que paga 



adal86 dijo:


> El colega dice: olvídate de ahorrar, haz lo que tengas que hacer para VENDER y ganar dinero. Lo que hay es que usar la cabeza, que con inteligencia se puede hacer todo.
> Asi que eso de quitar empleados, luego reducir horario porque son muchas horas para la mujer y además hay que llevar los niños al cole...pff, llega el olor a quiebra hasta aquí.



Lo de llevar a la niña al cole siempre fue una quimera. Y en cuanto a la empleada, no le está haciendo ganar dinero (más bien al contrario). La tiene simplemente por comodidad, para poder estar menos horas en la frutería.

Estoy de acuerdo con tu amigo en que hay que poner toda la carne en el asador, pero chuletita a chuletita: primero debe generar suficiente movimiento en la tienda para que se dé la necesidad de crear un puesto de trabajo más... y sólo entonces, cubrirlo. Nunca al revés, porque la casa no se empieza por el tejado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con tu amigo en que hay que poner toda la carne en el asador, pero chuletita a chuletita: primero debe generar suficiente movimiento en la tienda para que se dé la necesidad de crear un puesto de trabajo más... y sólo entonces, cubrirlo. Nunca al revés, porque la casa no se empieza por el tejado.



Esta casa la han empezado por la ventana.


----------



## Lombroso (23 Nov 2022)

Desgraciadamente para el OP, se le presenta una disyuntiva dolorosa: prescinde de la empleada, con todo lo que ello implica, o el negocio sigue desangrándose. La raíz del problema fue iniciar esta aventura con la finalidad de que pasar de asalariada a propietaria (autónoma), le permitiría una libertad mayor. Fallo de base que los autónomos que andamos por estos lares le recalcamos en numerosas ocasiones que iba a tener el efecto contrario. Pues ahí está, si despide a la empleada tapona la fuga pero ha de meterse entre pecho y espalda un mínimo de ocho horas diarias por 1.500 euros. Si no, trabaja unas seis y gana 500 euros. 

La situación es complicada, pero puede haber soluciones. Ya propuse que renegociar con el mayorista era una de las primeras. En mi pueblo dicen que "más vale un mal acuerdo que un buen pleito". El mayorista tiene la sartén por el mango, pero eso no quiere decir que no se pueda hablar con él. No sé si es por la zona en la que vivo, pero todos los fruteros que conozco van un par de días a la semana como mínimo al mercado central. Esto significa ponerse en marcha a las 4 de la madrugada, y claro, siendo un solo empleado es del todo inviable. 

Como consejo, me pasaría un par de semanas o tres acercándome al mercado central y comprobando precios de venta. A partir de ahí se tiene una base sobre la que razonar con el proveedor. Ha de tenerse en cuenta que a éste también se le ha de pagar el trabajo de ser él quien va al mercado y después lo lleva hasta la puerta de la tienda. Quizás el OP se daría cuenta de que lo están estafando, o no, quién sabe. Todo es hacer números.

Lo que está claro es que esas soluciones de medias tintas de abrir y cerrar media hora antes no proceden. La situación es muy mala y requiere de soluciones drásticas. Y si los números no salen, o lo que es lo mismo, no compensa tener el negocio abierto, se cierra, aunque esto suponga reconocer el fracaso.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (23 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver la tienda está abriendo ahora de 9:00 a 14:30 y de 17:30 a 21:00
> 
> Mi mujer sola seguramente tendrá que abrir de 9:20 a 14:30 y de 18:00 a 21:00.
> 
> ...



Mi recomendación es que hagáis estadísticas de ventas por horas, que tu mujer también veía a ojo muchas cajas de mil euros.


----------



## OBDC (23 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Mi recomendación es que hagáis estadísticas de ventas por horas, que tu mujer también veía a ojo muchas cajas de mil euros.



Cajas de 1000 €..
El mayorista cabrón cebaba la caja poniendo diariamente unos 400 pavos mas para blanquear dinero de sus ventas mayoristas en B con los módulos de las tiendas....
A Javito el mayorista no le miró a los ojos, le miró el ojal...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## kornconath (23 Nov 2022)

*RECOPILACIÓN PARA QUIEN PREGUNTA DE QUÉ VA EL HILO

año 0*


----------



## kornconath (23 Nov 2022)

AÑO 1


----------



## javiwell (23 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Mi recomendación es que hagáis estadísticas de ventas por horas, que tu mujer también veía a ojo muchas cajas de mil euros.



Aquí tienes la cuenta real de los primeros 12 meses de negocio comparada con una cuenta hipotética de los siguientes 12 meses sin empleada considerando:

Caída de ingresos del 20%
Subida de la luz y la cuota de autónomo
Pago de indemnización

La estadística de compras por horas, tiene mucha varianza depende de si llueve, si hace sol, cambia por estaciones (vacacciones) si bien hay ciertas horas puntas en las si o sí, estaríamos abiertos. El hábito de comprar a cierta hora también puede experimentar cambios si se cambia el horario de apertura. En cualquier caso tenemos muy claro que horario partido y sin grandes cambios para que casi no influya.


----------



## javiwell (23 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> AÑO 1
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270108



Así me gusta, veo que te sabes todas las temporadas aunque mi padre nos prestó 10.000 no 20.000, gran post


----------



## kornconath (23 Nov 2022)

AÑO 2 Y ACTUALIDAD


----------



## kornconath (23 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Así me gusta, veo que te sabes todas las temporadas aunque mi padre nos prestó 10.000 no 20.000, gran post



Derechos artísticos para mejorar la historia.


----------



## OBDC (23 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> AÑO 1
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270108



Que cabronazo que eres 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Lombroso (23 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aquí tienes la cuenta real de los primeros 12 meses de negocio comparada con una cuenta hipotética de los siguientes 12 meses sin empleada considerando:
> 
> Caída de ingresos del 20%
> Subida de la luz y la cuota de autónomo
> ...



Sin analizarlo en profundidad, si tu mujer quiere tener 1 mes de vacaciones al año, deberás descontar unos 3.500 euros del resultado. Eso la deja con un salario de 1.350 euros mensuales netos aproximadamente. Siendo asalariada, cobraba 1.100 con derecho a paro, despido y con su horario fijo.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (23 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aquí tienes la cuenta real de los primeros 12 meses de negocio comparada con una cuenta hipotética de los siguientes 12 meses sin empleada considerando:
> 
> Caída de ingresos del 20%
> Subida de la luz y la cuota de autónomo
> ...



Los gastos caen un 60 pero los ingresos solo un 20. Joe, está dpm. No sé si quitan la reducción de la cuota de autónomos con lo de que cambian la tarifa plana, pero bueno. En algún momento os tocará pagar IRPF, porque 50 euritos al mes ganando 40k..


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (23 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> AÑO 2 Y ACTUALIDAD
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270128



Esto me ha hecho pensar otra cosa: si la peruchi sabe que el maridito escribe en burbuja, la empleada también lo sabe, porque nuestra protagonista tiene pinta de tener la lengua sueltesita. Es decir, la empleada es posible que ya se huela el despido y esto se lo confirme. A ver si le da por preñarse, ojo.


----------



## kornconath (23 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Esto me ha hecho pensar otra cosa: si la peruchi sabe que el maridito escribe en burbuja, la empleada también lo sabe, porque nuestra protagonista tiene pinta de tener la lengua sueltesita. Es decir, la empleada es posible que ya se huela el despido y esto se lo confirme. A ver si le da por preñarse, ojo.



Viogen, Javito le ha tocado las peras.

Como no invierte no tendrá cámaras de seguridad. Palabra de pobre empleada contra malvado empresario.

Baja por depresión desde mañana, denuncia pagada con la baja.

Y la frutería deja de ser patriarcal.


----------



## javiwell (23 Nov 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Sin analizarlo en profundidad, si tu mujer quiere tener 1 mes de vacaciones al año, deberás descontar unos 3.500 euros del resultado. Eso la deja con un salario de 1.350 euros mensuales netos aproximadamente. Siendo asalariada, cobraba 1.100 con derecho a paro, despido y con su horario fijo.



Ya he quitado un 20 por cien de ingresos ahí van considerados los días que vaya a cerrar que no va a ser un mes completo.

Miralo más en profundidad


----------



## javiwell (23 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Los gastos caen un 60 pero los ingresos solo un 20. Joe, está dpm. No sé si quitan la reducción de la cuota de autónomos con lo de que cambian la tarifa plana, pero bueno. En algún momento os tocará pagar IRPF, porque 50 euritos al mes ganando 40k..



Lo en la cuota de autónomos he considerado la que de verdad tocará pagar que sube mucho.

El IRPF el mismo porque seguimos en modulos


----------



## OBDC (23 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Viogen, Javito le ha tocado las peras.
> 
> Como no invierte no tendrá cámaras de seguridad. Palabra de pobre empleada contra malvado empresario.
> 
> ...



Si es lista se hace un hijo y dice que es de Javito [no es por dar ideas si nos lee]

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (23 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> *RECOPILACIÓN PARA QUIEN PREGUNTA DE QUÉ VA EL HILO*
> 
> *año 0*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270090





  




Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Esto me ha hecho pensar otra cosa: si la peruchi sabe que el maridito escribe en burbuja, la empleada también lo sabe



Supongo que el op aplica la máxima 'lo que pasa en Burbuja, se queda en Burbuja'.

Su mujer sabrá que escribe aquí, pero ingenuamente creerá que esto es un foro de economía serio. Dudo mucho que conozca los pormenores del hilo... de lo contrario se hubiese registrado indignada y a estas alturas el op estaría en proceso de divorcio y el culebrón andaría ya por las 1000 páginas. No todo el mundo tiene el humor y la paciencia de javiwell (al César lo que es del César).



OBDC dijo:


> El mayorista cabrón cebaba la caja poniendo diariamente unos 400 pavos mas para blanquear dinero de sus ventas mayoristas en B con los módulos de las tiendas



DIN.


----------



## javiwell (23 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Supongo que el op aplica la máxima 'lo que pasa en Burbuja, se queda en Burbuja'.
> 
> Su mujer sabrá que escribe aquí, pero ingenuamente creerá que esto es un foro de economía serio. Dudo mucho que conozca los pormenores del hilo... de lo contrario se hubiese registrado indignada y a estas alturas el op estaría en proceso de divorcio y el culebrón andaría ya por las 1000 páginas. No todo el mundo tiene el humor y la paciencia de javiwell (al César lo que es del César).
> 
> ...



Mi mujer se leyó las primeras 4 o 5 páginas descojonada de la risa el año pasado.

Cuando empezó a haber más páginas se aburrió, me dijo que no pusiera cifras o algo así, no me acuerdo.


----------



## Silluzollope (23 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aquí tienes la cuenta real de los primeros 12 meses de negocio comparada con una cuenta hipotética de los siguientes 12 meses sin empleada considerando:
> 
> Caída de ingresos del 20%
> Subida de la luz y la cuota de autónomo
> ...



Veo mucho optimismo en pensar que si la caja cae un 20% el gasto en compra de existencias también caerá un 20%, especialmente en un entorno inflacionario.


----------



## Armin Arlert (23 Nov 2022)

Javito me alegro de que ya veas que la solución es prescindir de la dependiente y mejor hoy que mañana ánimo y así por lo menos vais a tener unos números más que aceptables, ya que ahora tu señora trabaja para que la empleada sea la que obtiene el beneficio.


----------



## Maybe (23 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi mujer se leyó las primeras 4 o 5 páginas descojonada de la risa el año pasado



He revisado por encima las 4-5 primeras páginas y prácticamente todos os animaban a coger el traspaso y os deseaban parabienes. Cómo ha cambiado el cuento... es un ejemplo claro de que el camino al infierno está asfaltado con buenas intenciones.

Por cierto, no he encontrado ningún mensaje gracioso en ese periodo 



javiwell dijo:


> Cuando empezó a haber más páginas se aburrió, *me dijo que no pusiera cifras o algo así, no me acuerdo*



Pues es una suerte que se aburriese de leer...


----------



## javiwell (23 Nov 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Veo mucho optimismo en pensar que si la caja cae un 20% el gasto en compra de existencias también caerá un 20%, especialmente en un entorno inflacionario.



Siempre ponemos el mismo margen porcentual en el precio de venta, haya inflación o no.

Compramos lo que vendemos, ni más ni menos.


----------



## OBDC (23 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> He revisado por encima las 4-5 primeras páginas y prácticamente todos os animaban a coger el traspaso y os deseaban parabienes. Cómo ha cambiado el cuento... es un ejemplo claro de que el camino al infierno está asfaltado con buenas intenciones.
> 
> Por cierto, no he encontrado ningún mensaje gracioso en ese periodo
> 
> ...



Pocos fueron honestos, el mal llamado "buenismo" que en realidad es no arriesgar una relación por ser sincero es una lacra social. Y luego vamos de que somos directos y honestos.
Lo que en realidad hacemos como sociedad es confundir a nuestros congéneres por no tener huevos a hablar claro.
Todos le dieron ánimos aún sabiendo que era un proyecto cargado de dinamita por los fundamentos, y a los que le dijeron la verdad los metió en el ignore. 
Lo que está claro es que ser emprendedor cura la sordera.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (23 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Incorrecto. De ser así todas las tiendas abrirían 24/7 porque no a todos los clientes les va bien el mismo horario. Pongas el que pongas, nunca satisfarás a todos... y al final, quien mucho abarca poco aprieta. Tú preocúpate de ofrecer el mejor de los servicios, y la gente se adaptará a venir cuando tú puedas atenderles.
> 
> Si quieres ir a comer a un restaurante muy afamado, tendrás que reservar... y no siempre cuando a ti te venga mejor. De igual forma, cuando quieres ver a tu grupo favorito en concierto, compras la entrada para el día y hora que los músicos deciden. Y eso que en ambos casos eres tú el que paga
> 
> ...



Tanto nuestra casa como la tienda y el cole están muy cerca, al cole se tardan 15 minutos en llevar a la niña y volver. 

Mi mujer puede llevar a la niña a las 9 y abrir persiana a las 9:20. También hay opción madrugadores y dejarla como pronto a las 7:45... No es ninguna quimera sólo hay que levantarse y hacerlo y no obsesionarse con cumplir un horario muy exigente para uno.

Sin empleada hablamos de un coste fijo ridículo para las ventas y los márgenes del negocio, sacas beneficio con la chorra.


----------



## OBDC (23 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tanto nuestra casa como la tienda y el cole están muy cerca, al cole se tardan 15 minutos en llevar a la niña y volver.
> 
> Mi mujer puede llevar a la niña a las 9 y abrir persiana a las 9:20. También hay opción madrugadores y dejarla como pronto a las 7:45... No es ninguna quimera sólo hay que levantarse y hacerlo y no obsesionarse con cumplir un horario muy exigente para uno.
> 
> Sin empleada hablamos de un coste fijo ridículo para las ventas y los márgenes del negocio, sacas beneficio con la chorra.



No es la primera vez que sacas la "chorra" y la última vez fue un gatillazo.
Sería bueno que te tomes una Viagra por si las moscas...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



¿Crees que el OP es así de tonto, o se lo hace?


----------



## OBDC (23 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Crees que el OP es así de tonto, o se lo hace?



Trato de provocarle para determinar tu pregunta desde el comienzo del hilo, pero como me puso en el ignore me dá más trabajo.
Pero creo que me puso en el ignore para evitar contestarme y que pueda desenmascarar que es tonto o se hace, porque sé que me lee. 
Creo que es la cuestión que mantiene el hilo vivo para todo el mundo que lo lee o participa, el día que se sepa a ciencia cierta si es tonto o se hace, se termina de forma instantánea el interés.
Mi opinión ha fluctuado entre una y otra porque no me puedo creer que sea tan tonto y pienso que es un personaje, pero otras veces creo que si lo es.
La verdad es que abre hilos interesantes por lo tontos que son y tan reales que hasta parecen un invent.
Sigo fluctuando, todavía no puedo asegurar ni una opción, ni la otra.
Es como Rowan Atkinson, el actor de Míster Bean, que lo borda tan bien que es difícil de pensar que no sea tonto también. Hay que confirmarlo para salir de la duda. Javito es el Míster Bean de Burbuja, solo queda saber si es tonto o es un personaje de un gran CM.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## adal86 (24 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Estos en realidad no son empresarios. Son amancebados que creen que otros le financiarán sus tonterías como hicieron sus padres en su momento [ojito que tiene cerca de 40 el lumbreras] , entre ellas el arreglo del Audi modelo EH [Escupe hollín], paellas en la Malvarrosa, golf, baños de microcemento, conciliacion familiar [ un autonomo] y los Levis de la muhe y los polos Tommy que creen que son símbolos de estatus de gente acomodada.
> Dime que emprendedor de exito conoces con esos conceptos de vida.....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Si el tal Javito es así... mal futuro le auguro. Los 5 o 6 que conozco aquí que han salido pa alante con una tienda tienen un perfil casi casi idéntico: son gente super ahorradora, no usan ropa de marca, no compran coches nuevos, nada de postureo en redes, etcétera.

Mi amigo frutero, sin ir más lejos, fue al cine por primera vez a los 32, y al campo del Tenerife con 34. Compra las camisas de 2'50 del Primark "al por mayor", para ir solo una vez al año. Tiene un coche barato de segunda mano, que eso es básico. Y esto teniendo un patrimonio de medio kilo entre inmuebles y cash. Y así son el 99,9% de los emprendedores de éxito que empiezan desde 0.


----------



## Maybe (24 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No es ninguna quimera sólo hay que levantarse y hacerlo



Obviamente cuando hablamos de 'llevar la niña al cole' no lo hacemos en sentido literal, claro que es posible realizar esa acción concreta. Es sólo una forma de decir que hacerse autónomo esperando que eso facilite la conciliación de la vida familiar es un tanto ilusorio.



javiwell dijo:


> y no obsesionarse con cumplir un horario muy exigente para uno



Ehm... bah, es igual. No quiero estresarte (suponiendo que eso sea posible!)



javiwell dijo:


> Sin empleada hablamos de un coste fijo ridículo para las ventas y los márgenes del negocio, sacas beneficio con la chorra.



Hasta hace 2 días no querías ni oír hablar de echar a la empleada porque eso suponía complicaros mucho la vida. Ahora de repente el despido lo soluciona todo, y en cuanto ella se largue llevar la frutería será pan comido para tu mujer y nadaréis en la abundancia.

Me maravilla la capacidad que tienes para autoengañarte. El hecho es que no te queda más remedio que echarla porque no te la puedes permitir. Haces bien en prescindir de ella, pero -como ya dije- únicamente estás taponando agujeros para que el barco no se hunda. Si quieres que el negocio salga a flote y que la tienda siga abierta a largo plazo tienes que subir las ventas. Todo lo demás son remiendos.


----------



## Maybe (24 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo que en realidad hacemos como sociedad es confundir a nuestros congéneres por no tener huevos a hablar claro



En este caso diría que no fue por buenismo, sino porque se dejaron arrastrar por la ilusión del op, que a su vez se contagió de la ilusión de su mujer… cuando uno está ilusionado lo ve todo de color rosa. Y los datos, tal como los expuso al principio, no pintaban TAN mal (excepto lo de la exclusividad). Se esperaban cajas de 1000 euros!



OBDC dijo:


> Pero creo que me puso en el ignore para evitar contestarme



Puede ser. Aunque yo tengo la alocada y extravagante teoría de que algunos foreros te ponen en el ignore porque tienes un estilo muy, muy punk...


----------



## adal86 (24 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Incorrecto. De ser así todas las tiendas abrirían 24/7 porque no a todos los clientes les va bien el mismo horario. Pongas el que pongas, nunca satisfarás a todos... y al final, quien mucho abarca poco aprieta. Tú preocúpate de ofrecer el mejor de los servicios, y la gente se adaptará a venir cuando tú puedas atenderles.
> 
> Si quieres ir a comer a un restaurante muy afamado, tendrás que reservar... y no siempre cuando a ti te venga mejor. De igual forma, cuando quieres ver a tu grupo favorito en concierto, compras la entrada para el día y hora que los músicos deciden. Y eso que en ambos casos eres tú el que paga
> 
> ...



Todo lo que dices es coherente, pero hay algo que no termino de estar de acuerdo contigo. El horario de apertura, en negocios del tipo de la tienda de javito, no te da mucho margen pa "alegrías". Otra cosa sería que el negocio fuera una joyería, por ejemplo, o cualquier otra cosa especializada, pero si vendes fruta, que eso es algo que venden 4 en cada esquina, o abres de sol a sol y trabajas mucho y bien, o te vas al hoyo.

Sobre lo demás, el tema está en que este hombre ya empezó la casa por el techo, y no solo eso, sino que puso las ventanas y hasta las cortinas sin haber puesto siquiera las paredes. Así es difícil hacer un diagnóstico claro de la situación. Yo incluso pienso que este tipo es un troll y ni tiene frutería ni tiene nada.


----------



## adal86 (24 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Obviamente cuando hablamos de 'llevar la niña al cole' no lo hacemos en sentido literal, claro que es posible realizar esa acción concreta. Es sólo una forma de decir que hacerse autónomo esperando que eso facilite la conciliación de la vida familiar es un tanto ilusorio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando mi amigo frutero estuvo en épocas jodidas de muy bajas ventas, lo que hacía era, más que recortar cosas, tratar de vender más. Por ejemplo, hacía ofertas muy agresivas de productos gancho, ¡a veces vendiendo incluso por debajo de precio costo! O ponía un día, por ejemplo el domingo, todo al costo. O intentaba sacar algún producto a algún proveedor y venderlo al costo. Todo esto, claro, previo machaque de publicidad por redes y demas medios. Y así siempre traía gente incluso de otras partes de la isla.


----------



## OBDC (24 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Obviamente cuando hablamos de 'llevar la niña al cole' no lo hacemos en sentido literal, claro que es posible realizar esa acción concreta. Es sólo una forma de decir que hacerse autónomo esperando que eso facilite la conciliación de la vida familiar es un tanto ilusorio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una tienda de barrio es eso Maybe, no es otra cosa que una puta tienda de barrio. Se vende en un radio como mucho de 200 a 300 metros siempre que no haya una avenida que la divida. Nadie camina más de eso en busca de fruta, pan o el periódico, sino se va en la otra dirección que tiene seguro otra más cercana. Por eso en la jerga del "retail" se les llama "tiendas de cercanía".
Existen aplicaciones especializadas en geomarketing que te calculan casi al céntimo la renta de una zona radiada sacando datos de las BBDD que cruzan datos con Hacienda y por ende extrapolando el promedio de consumo del INE del producto que venden puedes calcular el techo de facturación. A partir de ahí el cálculo es únicamente volúmenes y frecuencia de reposición de mercancía para rentabilizar la operación y disminuir costes logísticos al mínimo. 
Estos programas llegan a calcular la trayectoria de los camiones de reparto para maximizar el beneficio.
Todo esto obviamente no se puede aplicar a la escala de Javito, pero sí un parámetro que el ya conoce; el techo de facturación de la zona. Y ese techo ya lo conoce por las bravas, que es de 550 € por día abierto de promedio.
Esa barrera es imposible de modificar sin modificar la densidad poblacional de la zona o modificar el perfil ertario o socio económico, cosas que este iluminado obviamente no puede controlar, ni la mayoría de tiendas exceptuando El Corte Inglés en sus mejores épocas por ser un polo de atracción inmobiliario VIP.
Lo ÚNICO que le queda para mejorar beneficios es reducir costes porque NO va a facturar más (y corre el riesgo igualmente de que aparezca un paki haciéndole dumping en la esquina dentro de su radio de acción)
Así que le queda como única opción apretar el tornillo hacia abajo y en ese recorrido se encuentra con el mayorista que es más fuerte que él por su contrato de exclusividad, así que está muerto. Si logra mejorar sus márgenes de beneficio tirando a la empleada, el mayorista percibirá de que existe recorrido de subir precios y lo hará gradualmente, así que en menos de un año el extra de beneficio de tirar a la empleada, se lo zamparía el mayorista dejándole al pánfilo de vuelta con el exiguo margen de beneficio equivalente a un SMI. Y si no mueve la tienda lo suficiente, el mayorista lo ahorcará para que vuelva a sus manos y levantarla de vuelta con inyecciones de B en caja para blanquear dinero y poder de vuelta encontrar un panoli al que "venderle" un traspaso.
La única opción digna de salir del agujero es aguantar currando como una bestia hasta pagar sus deudas y luego cerrar. Si fuera trabajador y hábil, debería de cerrar y abrir enfrente de la tienda sin la mordaza de la exclusividad, pero eso es una quimera.







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (24 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Si el tal Javito es así... mal futuro le auguro. Los 5 o 6 que conozco aquí que han salido pa alante con una tienda tienen un perfil casi casi idéntico: son gente super ahorradora, no usan ropa de marca, no compran coches nuevos, nada de postureo en redes, etcétera.
> 
> Mi amigo frutero, sin ir más lejos, fue al cine por primera vez a los 32, y al campo del Tenerife con 34. Compra las camisas de 2'50 del Primark "al por mayor", para ir solo una vez al año. Tiene un coche barato de segunda mano, que eso es básico. Y esto teniendo un patrimonio de medio kilo entre inmuebles y cash. Y así son el 99,9% de los emprendedores de éxito que empiezan desde 0.



Yo no visto de Primark porque mi profesión no me lo permite, no soy frutero. 

Mi mujer si compra ropa en el Primark para la jornada laboral.

Uno le compra unos vaqueros Levis a la niña y, en el reflejo deformado de su vida foril, va de vestido con traje de Armani mientras cobra un ingreso mínimo vital.

Un Audi A4 de 2004 es un coche barato de segunda mano. No es el más barato pero también hay quien pilla un renting, desembolsa 6000 pavos y luego 200 euros al mes de cuota.

Mi cuota en el club de golf está en un rango de entre 40 y 60 al mes no quiero ser demasiado preciso. La entrada en el club como socio en mi caso es heredada, gratis y es una afición que tengo desde que tenía 6 años. Una partida de golf puede durar 4 horas y media, tiempo durante el cual no estás en un bar bebiendo alcohol, fumando, o etc. El club incluye gimnasio, tenis, pádel, piscina, vestuarios, campamentos para niños, campeonatos, restaurante, cafetería... No pago nada de eso cuando quiero usarlo otros pagan 30 pavos por ir una hora a una mierda de gimnasio con cuatro máquinas.

Otros tienen la afición muchísimo más cara de ir a una discoteca, pagar una entrada de 30 y beber y drogarse hasta las 8 de la mañana.


----------



## OBDC (24 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo no visto de Primark porque mi profesión no me lo permite, no soy frutero.
> 
> Mi mujer si compra ropa en el Primark para la jornada laboral.
> 
> ...



Te iba a dar caña pero te dejo servido en bandeja para los demás 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (24 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Obviamente cuando hablamos de 'llevar la niña al cole' no lo hacemos en sentido literal, claro que es posible realizar esa acción concreta. Es sólo una forma de decir que hacerse autónomo esperando que eso facilite la conciliación de la vida familiar es un tanto ilusorio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El motivo principal por el que mi mujer se hizo autónoma fue asegurarse un trabajo cerca de la casa que tenemos hipotecada y mejorar su remuneración


Con esta crisis mi mujer ahora estaría en la piel de su empleada con los ex propietarios planteándose un despido porque una frutería no puede funcionar con una sola jornada laboral de 8 horas y dos empleadas ya no compensa para una caja de 550 diarios.

Lo que ha ocurrido es que mi mujer conserva su trabajo y ahora va disparar de forma contundente su resultado.


----------



## OBDC (24 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Crees que el OP es así de tonto, o se lo hace?



Hoy es uno de los días que pienso que no se hace el tonto....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (24 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> En este caso diría que no fue por buenismo, sino porque se dejaron arrastrar por la ilusión del op, que a su vez se contagió de la ilusión de su mujer… cuando uno está ilusionado lo ve todo de color rosa. Y los datos, tal como los expuso al principio, no pintaban TAN mal (excepto lo de la exclusividad). Se esperaban cajas de 1000 euros!
> 
> 
> 
> Puede ser. Aunque yo tengo la alocada y extravagante teoría de que algunos foreros te ponen en el ignore porque tienes un estilo muy, muy punk...



Te parece que soy punk? 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Silluzollope (24 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Siempre ponemos el mismo margen porcentual en el precio de venta, haya inflación o no.
> 
> Compramos lo que vendemos, ni más ni menos.



Compras lo que vendes, pero si el proveedor te sube los precios un 10% en los proximos 12 meses, o trasladas la subida y vendes menos de ese 20% o te comes la subida y gastas mas de ese 20% de rebaja de gastos que has calculado.


----------



## javiwell (24 Nov 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Compras lo que vendes, pero si el proveedor te sube los precios un 10% en los proximos 12 meses, o trasladas la subida y vendes menos de ese 20% o te comes la subida y gastas mas de ese 20% de rebaja de gastos que has calculado.



El mayorista se obliga a vendernos a precio de mercado y nosotros nos obligamos a comprarle a el.

Si el mayorista hace abuso de precios y nos vende en general por encima del precio de mercado, es muy fácil: incumplimos nosotros también el contrato y le compramos a otro, que nos demanden y presentamos nosotros los albaranes y los precios abusivos. El pago del albarán lo ordena mi mujer cada día. Ese aspecto legal ya lo miramos antes de comprar y romper la baraja no significa perder el negocio, no es una franquicia el negocio es nuestra propiedad.

No es nuestra intencion y creemos que tampoco la del mayorista, hasta ahora en general nos da precios similares a lo que vemos en la competencia. El mayorista también ha perdido facturación con la subida de precios, el vende los mismos kg que nosotros no gana siempre que suba el precio sino sería magia.


----------



## Silluzollope (24 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El mayorista se obliga a vendernos a precio de mercado y nosotros nos obligamos a comprarle a el.
> 
> Si el mayorista hace abuso de precios y nos vende en general por encima del precio de mercado, es muy fácil: incumplimos nosotros también el contrato y le compramos a otro, que nos demanden y presentamos nosotros los albaranes y los precios abusivos. El pago del albarán lo ordena mi mujer cada día. Ese aspecto legal ya lo miramos antes de comprar y romper la baraja no significa perder el negocio, no es una franquicia el negocio es nuestra propiedad.



No me estás entendiendo. Lo que te intento decir no es que el mayorista abuse, sino que con las subidas de precios que hay, el precio de mercado suba más que lo que tú puedes trasladar a tus clientes. No es algo lineal y tan simple como que si te bajan las ventas un 20% gastas en el proveedor justo un 20%. Puede que tus ventas bajen un 20% y tus gastos en compras solo un 15%, por ejemplo.

Ponle que en 2022 compraste 1000kg de naranjas a 0,50€ y las vendiste a 1€:
ingresos: 1000.
Gasto: 500
Beneficio: 500€

Ahora vamos a un escenario no demasiado malo: en 2023 compras solo 800kg, pero el proveedor te las vende a 0,60€ y tu, para que las abuelas no se vayan al Mercadona, las subes a 1,10.
ingresos: 880
Gasto: 480
Has comprado un 20% menos de producto, has ingresado un 12% menos, pero tus gastos solo han sido de un 4% menos en comparacion a 2022. El beneficio ha bajado un 20% respecto a 2022.

Y ahora a uno probable, donde te comes la subida entera para que las abuelas no huyan despavoridas al paki de las naranjas feas pero baratas. Compras 800kg, a los 0,60 que pide el proveedor este año, pero las dejas a1€/kg:
Ingresos: 800
Gasto: 480
Con una compra un 20% menor, has tenido unos ingresos un 20% menores pero solo has gastado un 4% menos que en 2022. El beneficio se te ha ido al guano, has ganado un 64% menos que en 2022.


Con estos ejemplos de mierda, a ver si entiendes que no puedes meter un 20% lineal de rebaja a ingresos y gastos porque te vas a estrellar.


----------



## javiwell (24 Nov 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> No me estás entendiendo. Lo que te intento decir no es que el mayorista abuse, sino que con las subidas de precios que hay, el precio de mercado suba más que lo que tú puedes trasladar a tus clientes. No es algo lineal y tan simple como que si te bajan las ventas un 20% gastas en el proveedor justo un 20%. Puede que tus ventas bajen un 20% y tus gastos en compras solo un 15%, por ejemplo.
> 
> Ponle que en 2022 compraste 1000kg de naranjas a 0,50€ y las vendiste a 1€:
> ingresos: 1000.
> ...



Como comenté, el margen que le metemos al precio esta enteramente en nuestra mano.

Nosotros nunca reducimos margen porcentual ni lo subimos porque es autoengañarse, es vender más kg y ganar lo mismo o menos, o pretender hacerse rico con 10 kg de venta y perder clientes. El margen es el margen del sector minorista y es una proporción estable en el tiempo. Por debajo de eso la frutería cierra porque no cubre costes, por encima de eso el cliente no compra y la frutería cierra porque no vende.

Sino luego la gente compra el saco de naranjas baratísimo y no vuelve a comprar fruta en días. Preferimos mover menos kg y decirle al mayorista que baje si quiere vender más kg obviamente el tiene su margen como el agricultor y ninguno lo baja de X para doblar ventas al final la gente ingiere una cantidad de fruta al mes y no va a comer el triple porque este 15 céntimos más barata.

Como mucho algún producto gancho pero bajar de un margen del 30 sobre ventas no merece mucho la pena y tampoco el cliente va a apreciar diferencias de mucho más de 5 céntimos el kg.


----------



## kornconath (24 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Una tienda de barrio es eso Maybe, no es otra cosa que una puta tienda de barrio. Se vende en un radio como mucho de 200 a 300 metros siempre que no haya una avenida que la divida. Nadie camina más de eso en busca de fruta, pan o el periódico, sino se va en la otra dirección que tiene seguro otra más cercana. Por eso en la jerga del "retail" se les llama "tiendas de cercanía".
> Existen aplicaciones especializadas en geomarketing que te calculan casi al céntimo la renta de una zona radiada sacando datos de las BBDD que cruzan datos con Hacienda y por ende extrapolando el promedio de consumo del INE del producto que venden puedes calcular el techo de facturación. A partir de ahí el cálculo es únicamente volúmenes y frecuencia de reposición de mercancía para rentabilizar la operación y disminuir costes logísticos al mínimo.
> Estos programas llegan a calcular la trayectoria de los camiones de reparto para maximizar el beneficio.
> Todo esto obviamente no se puede aplicar a la escala de Javito, pero sí un parámetro que el ya conoce; el techo de facturación de la zona. Y ese techo ya lo conoce por las bravas, que es de 550 € por día abierto de promedio.
> ...



Mucho texto


----------



## Scire (24 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El mayorista se obliga a vendernos a precio de mercado y nosotros nos obligamos a comprarle a el.



Ya, pero él puede "desobligarse" de venderte a ti, pero tú no puedes "desobligarte" de comprarle a él.

¿Por qué te cuesta tanto reconocer que ese trato fue un error, si no abusivo?

Ahora estáis perdiendo dinero con la frutería mientras el proveedor, seguramente, sigue ganando pasta con el trabajo que hacen tu mujer y su empleada.

¿Te has planteado renegociar el dinero que le debes? Si quiebra tu frutería, serán conscientes de que perderán un cliente. Podrías jugar esa carta.


----------



## javiwell (24 Nov 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Ya, pero él puede "desobligarse" de venderte a ti, pero tú no puedes "desobligarte" de comprarle a él.
> 
> ¿Por qué te cuesta tanto reconocer que ese trato fue un error, si no abusivo?
> 
> ...



Para desobligarme de comprarle a él basta con ir a otro mayorista y hacerle un pedido y decirle a el que no nos traiga nada porque no se lo vamos a pagar ya que el precio que nos pone no es de mercado como estipula el contrato y que si quiere que nos demande.

Esa sería la forma drástica de actuar si le da por abusar cosa que hasta ahora no ha hecho.


----------



## Scire (24 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Para desobligarme de comprarle a él basta con ir a otro mayorista y hacerle un pedido y decirle a el que no nos traiga nada porque no se lo vamos a pagar ya que el precio que nos pone no es de mercado como estipula el contrato y que si quiere que nos demande.
> 
> Esa sería la forma drástica de actuar si le da por abusar cosa que hasta ahora no ha hecho.



Eso es una bobada. El precio de mercado es el que tú estás dispuesto a pagar, luego cualquier precio que él ponga y que tú servilmente pagues será precio de mercado. 

El mercado no es una institución que fije los precios, sino lo que gente como tú paga o el proveedor ofrece.

Apelar a la posibilidad de un precio de mercado significa que tú no estás en el mercado, de modo que puedes exigir la revocación de esa cláusula inmediatamente. Esa cláusula es un contrasentido.


----------



## javiwell (24 Nov 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Eso es una bobada. El precio de mercado es el que tú estás dispuesto a pagar, luego cualquier precio que él ponga y que tú servilmente pagues será precio de mercado.
> 
> El mercado no es una institución que fije los precios, sino lo que gente como tú paga o el proveedor ofrece.
> 
> Apelar a la posibilidad de un precio de mercado significa que tú no estás en el mercado, de modo que puedes exigir la revocación de esa cláusula inmediatamente. Esa cláusula es un contrasentido



Con esa cláusula, tu aportas a un juez albaranes con precios que sean regularmente más caros que los de otros competidores mayoristas y el juez determina que hay una relación abusiva en ese contrato privado, y deja sin efecto la exclusividad por considerarla contraria al código de comercio.

Tu no puedes firmar en un contrato privado que una jornada laboral dura 24 horas y si lo firmas es papel mojado por ser contraria a derecho.

Con la exclusividad de un proveedor y el abuso de precios pasa algo parecido, es contrario al código de comercio.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (24 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Si el tal Javito es así... mal futuro le auguro. Los 5 o 6 que conozco aquí que han salido pa alante con una tienda tienen un perfil casi casi idéntico: son gente super ahorradora, no usan ropa de marca, no compran coches nuevos, nada de postureo en redes, etcétera.
> 
> Mi amigo frutero, sin ir más lejos, fue al cine por primera vez a los 32, y al campo del Tenerife con 34. Compra las camisas de 2'50 del Primark "al por mayor", para ir solo una vez al año. Tiene un coche barato de segunda mano, que eso es básico. Y esto teniendo un patrimonio de medio kilo entre inmuebles y cash. Y así son el 99,9% de los emprendedores de éxito que empiezan desde 0.



Yo soy autónomo y ahorro +80% de mis ingresos. Podría vivir mucho mejor, pero para qué? Para un día quedarme sin trabajo y verme con el agua al cuello? Prefiero dejar de remar joven con lo que ahorre e invierta, además de que tampoco tengo casa propia ni demasiados gastos ahora.

Ser autónomo y vivir al día como si tuvieras paro o no pudiera venirte cualquier historia y tener que pelear con Hacienda para recuperar la pasta solo vale si tienes una red; el papi rico, en este caso.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (24 Nov 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Eso es una bobada. El precio de mercado es el que tú estás dispuesto a pagar, luego cualquier precio que él ponga y que tú servilmente pagues será precio de mercado.
> 
> El mercado no es una institución que fije los precios, sino lo que gente como tú paga o el proveedor ofrece.
> 
> Apelar a la posibilidad de un precio de mercado significa que tú no estás en el mercado, de modo que puedes exigir la revocación de esa cláusula inmediatamente. Esa cláusula es un contrasentido.



El precio de mercado es que la peruana pasó por delante de otra frutería y le "pareció" que los precios eran similares a los suyos. O alguien cree que estos dos saben los precios que mueven otros mayoristas? Hacer números es contrario a la conciliación.


----------



## javiwell (24 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> El precio de mercado es que la peruana pasó por delante de otra frutería y le "pareció" que los precios eran similares a los suyos. O alguien cree que estos dos saben los precios que mueven otros mayoristas? Hacer números es contrario a la conciliación.



Si el precio de tu mayorista esta muy por encima del 70 por cien del precio final en otras tiendas similares ya tienes la pista.

Pero hay que tener en cuenta el estado de la mercancía, un tomate maduro es más barato que un tomate verde porque va a durar menos y en cambio el verde madura. Hay que comparar mercancía en el mismo estado y del mismo día y hay cientos de precios diferentes que oscilan en todos los lados

Mi papi tiene albaranes mayoristas por ahí de otras empresas


----------



## Maybe (24 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Mi amigo frutero, sin ir más lejos, fue al cine por primera vez a los 32, y al campo del Tenerife con 34. Compra las camisas de 2'50 del Primark "al por mayor"



¿Aún no se ha apuntado tu amigo al foro? En Consumo Responsable le acogeríamos con los brazos abiertos... le veo capacitado incluso para disputarle el liderazgo en lonchafinismo al forero @asiqué 



adal86 dijo:


> Todo lo que dices es coherente, pero hay algo que no termino de estar de acuerdo contigo. El horario de apertura, en negocios del tipo de la tienda de javito, no te da mucho margen pa "alegrías". Otra cosa sería que el negocio fuera una joyería, por ejemplo, o cualquier otra cosa especializada, pero si vendes fruta, que eso es algo que venden 4 en cada esquina, o abres de sol a sol y trabajas mucho y bien, o te vas al hoyo.



Tengo una carnicería al lado de casa. Sin embargo compro en otra que me pilla bastante más lejos porque me gusta mucho más el producto que me ofrece, a pesar de que para mí resulta un inconveniente desplazarme. Pues con el horario es igual: si mi frutería favorita cambiase de horario intentaría adaptarme antes de irme a la de la otra esquina.

Claro que sólo lo haría si creyese que realmente merece la pena el sacrificio... y es parte del trabajo del frutero conseguir convencerme de que es así. Obviamente, si fuese a venderme lo mismo que cualquier otro pasaría de complicarme la vida.



adal86 dijo:


> Por ejemplo, hacía ofertas muy agresivas de productos gancho, ¡a veces vendiendo incluso por debajo de precio costo! O ponía un día, por ejemplo el domingo, todo al costo. O intentaba sacar algún producto a algún proveedor y venderlo al costo



Ojo con esto, no siempre es buena idea tirar los precios. En primer lugar porque hay un precio mínimo por debajo del cual no te interesa vender... por otro lado tampoco es conveniente que la gente relacione tu marca con el concepto _low cost,_ porque eso conlleva que la asocien con productos de baja calidad, y una vez esa imagen está implantada en su cerebro es muy difícil borrar ese estigma. Además, tal como apunta @OBDC, un tipo que te compra a ti única y exclusivamente por el precio saldrá corriendo a comprarle al pakistaní de la esquina en cuanto éste le rebaje un céntimo... no es un cliente al que puedas fidelizar.


----------



## Maybe (24 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo ÚNICO que le queda para mejorar beneficios es reducir costes porque NO va a facturar más (y corre el riesgo igualmente de que aparezca un paki haciéndole dumping en la esquina dentro de su radio de acción)



Yo sí creo que puede facturar más, aunque sea una simple tienda de barrio. El problema del op es que se cortó las alas al firmar la exclusiva con el proveedor. De no haberlo hecho, nada le impediría reorientar su negocio y apuntarse a la moda ecosostenible incorporando productos de cercanía comprados directamente al agricultor, por poner un ejemplo (y publicitarlo adecuadamente, buscando darle a su tienda una imagen totalmente distinta a la que tiene).

Das por sentado que el modelo de cliente de un negocio es algo estático e inamovible. Los clientes van y vienen… es tu responsabilidad como dueño de un negocio atraer al tipo de clientela que tú deseas.

Por lo demás me ha gustado tu mensaje, muy interesante lo que explicas.



Spoiler: Off topic



Entonces ¿no tienes alma de punk? Yo diría que sí…

_Punk es un estilo y movimiento generalmente asociado a la música punk rock que se caracteriza por su discurso de desafío y desprecio hacia las normas y conductas sociales establecidas, adoptando ropas, peinados y maquillaje (en tu caso lenguaje) irreverente y agresivo en forma de protesta_


----------



## asiqué (24 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> ¿Aún no se ha apuntado tu amigo al foro? En Consumo Responsable le acogeríamos con los brazos abiertos... le veo capacitado incluso para disputarle el liderazgo en lonchafinismo al forero @asiqué
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ay ay… querer competir conmigo en lonchafinismo y paquismo?
pues no se…
ayer a mis padres se les rompio el exprimidor electrico y yo lo arregle convirtiendolo en manual.






quite el motor quemado y ate el "rotor" con bridas.
ahora tienen exprimidor manual de 1/2 litro.
No se si compraran otro electrico… para hacer 1 zumo cada muchas semanas se hace con el de mano, mas ecologico


----------



## javiwell (24 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Yo sí creo que puede facturar más, aunque sea una simple tienda de barrio. El problema del op es que se cortó las alas al firmar la exclusiva con el proveedor. De no haberlo hecho, nada le impediría reorientar su negocio y apuntarse a la moda ecosostenible incorporando productos de cercanía comprados directamente al agricultor, por poner un ejemplo (y publicitarlo adecuadamente, buscando darle a su tienda una imagen totalmente distinta a la que tiene).
> 
> Das por sentado que el modelo de cliente de un negocio es algo estático e inamovible. Los clientes van y vienen… es tu responsabilidad como dueño de un negocio atraer al tipo de clientela que tú deseas.
> 
> ...



Puedo poner Doritos, Cocacola, cerveza, agua mineral, bacalao, chorizo, queso, membrillo, arroz, aceite, polvorones, sal, lacón, vino, yogurt, botillo, empanada, latas de bonito o sardinas... eso no es exclusivo del proveedor y nuestra licencia es para ultramarinos.

De hecho, de lo mencionado tenemos todo


----------



## asiqué (24 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Puedo poner Doritos, Cocacola, cerveza, agua mineral, bacalao, chorizo, queso, membrillo, arroz, aceite, polvorones, sal, lacón, vino, yogurt, botillo, empanada, latas de bonito o sardinas... eso no es exclusivo del proveedor y nuestra licencia es para ultramarinos.
> 
> De hecho, de lo mencionado tenemos todo



me defraudas,
Vendes polvorones premium Felipe II y me vendes doritos? Javi tio, RISKETOS goder !! R I S K E T O S patrios


----------



## Maybe (24 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> quite el motor quemado y ate el "rotor" con bridas.
> ahora tienen exprimidor manual de 1/2 litro.
> No se si compraran otro electrico… para hacer 1 zumo cada muchas semanas se hace con el de mano, mas ecologico



Buen apaño! Ahí, defendiendo el trono... el contrincante que pretenda arrebatarte el cetro lo va a tener muy complicado.



javiwell dijo:


> Puedo poner Doritos, Cocacola, cerveza, agua mineral, bacalao, chorizo, queso, membrillo, arroz, aceite, polvorones, sal, lacón, vino, yogurt, botillo, empanada, latas de bonito o sardinas... eso no es exclusivo del proveedor y nuestra licencia es para ultramarinos.



Me ha encantado lo de los Doritos, muy forero 

Eso sí, tal vez deberías cambiar el título del hilo. Lo de 'frutería' induce a error...


----------



## adal86 (24 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> ¿Aún no se ha apuntado tu amigo al foro? En Consumo Responsable le acogeríamos con los brazos abiertos... le veo capacitado incluso para disputarle el liderazgo en lonchafinismo al forero @asiqué
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, bajar los precios a lo bestia no es lo adecuado para el tipo de tienda del op. Mi amigo lo hacía porque la frutería la tenía en un cash Carry gigante con espacio para traer contenedores. Traía por ejemplo un contenedor de papas super baratas, trajo una vez uno de costillas saladas, etcétera. Que por cierto, dice que esa es la única manera de ganar dinero con fruta y verdura (o lo que él haría). Competir por precio con un local grande, bien comunicado y con aparcamiento, aunque no sea céntrico.

Sobre el tema de los horarios...pues quizás también tengas razón, lo que pasa es que yo veo que desde hace mínimo una década, por aquí no veo fruterías q abran con horario partido. Yo creo que la cosa se ha puesto tan competitiva que hay que aprovechar hasta el último minuto del día para que el negocio sea rentable. Pero como bien dices, puede haber alguna frutería medio especializada en algo (por ejemplo frutas exóticas) y que trabaje muy bien que no le haga falta abrir tantas horas.


----------



## OBDC (24 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Yo sí creo que puede facturar más, aunque sea una simple tienda de barrio. El problema del op es que se cortó las alas al firmar la exclusiva con el proveedor. De no haberlo hecho, nada le impediría reorientar su negocio y apuntarse a la moda ecosostenible incorporando productos de cercanía comprados directamente al agricultor, por poner un ejemplo (y publicitarlo adecuadamente, buscando darle a su tienda una imagen totalmente distinta a la que tiene).
> 
> Das por sentado que el modelo de cliente de un negocio es algo estático e inamovible. Los clientes van y vienen… es tu responsabilidad como dueño de un negocio atraer al tipo de clientela que tú deseas.
> 
> ...



Para facturar más tiene que fagocitar a otras tiendas, e ir incorporado género diversos hasta tomar forma de "super". No lo va a hacer, además de comprar la exclusiva también "compró" [por mantener el buen rollo] el no cruzar la barrera con otras tiendas de barrio y respetar el género de cada uno y no "pisarse".
Lo de meterse en nichos podría hacerlo, pero en ese caso no necesita ni la estructura que tiene y probablemente ganara más dinero reconfigurando la misma.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (24 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Para facturar más tiene que fagocitar a otras tiendas, *e ir incorporado género diversos hasta tomar forma de "super"*



No sé si es que te has saltado su mensaje anterior, pero esa parte creo que la domina


----------



## OBDC (24 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> No sé si es que te has saltado su mensaje anterior, pero esa parte creo que la domina



No la domina. Le falta leche y pan que es deficitario pero garantiza el flujo de gente y cuando se lleva la barra de pan compra los chicles de la caja que no caducan rápido y tienen un beneficio del 300%.
Y tiene que poner cajas embudo por las que salir con lineales llenos de caprichos y productos no perecederos (pilas, cordones, chicles, etc.) que generan el margen real de beneficio mientras se atascan los clientes en la cola.
No sabe de fruta, que te hace pensar que sabe de supermercadismo?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (24 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No sabe de fruta, que te hace pensar que sabe de supermercadismo?



No hablaba en serio, sólo me refería a que ya vende muchas más cosas aparte de fruta. ¿El emoji que puse no te dice nada?


----------



## lucky starr (25 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pocos fueron honestos, el mal llamado "buenismo" que en realidad es no arriesgar una relación por ser sincero es una lacra social. Y luego vamos de que somos directos y honestos.
> Lo que en realidad hacemos como sociedad es confundir a nuestros congéneres por no tener huevos a hablar claro.
> Todos le dieron ánimos aún sabiendo que era un proyecto cargado de dinamita por los fundamentos, y a los que le dijeron la verdad los metió en el ignore.
> Lo que está claro es que ser emprendedor cura la sordera.
> ...



Siendo sinceros había muchos post avisándole de que tenía mala pinta, muchísimos incluyendo alguno mío.

La única solución real es hablar con el mayorista para no pagarle lo que le debéis. Os la ha metido hasta el fondo.

Las otras tiendas qeu vendió ¿Como van?


----------



## OBDC (25 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> No hablaba en serio, sólo me refería a que ya vende muchas más cosas aparte de fruta. ¿El emoji que puse no te dice nada?



Es difícil percibir la ironía en lo escrito. Deberías ser menos azucarada y más punky para evitar confusiones.
Me voy a dormir que Javito ya se ha estudiado todos los pasos de Roig para copiar y montar el imperio Mercaperuchi y no hay nada que enseñarle.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Lombroso (25 Nov 2022)

El frutero que se levante un par de veces o tres a la semana para ir al mercado, que abre a las 3 ó las 4 de la madrugada, es el que no va a fracasar. El que conoce a los propietarios de los puestos, sabe si esta semana hay que comprar un buen volumen de tomates porque hay excedente o esperar un par de semanas porque ahora hay poco y están subidos de precio, si el kaki está a buen precio porque ha habido heladas y de ahí no va a bajar, si ahora no merece la pena tener mango y es mejor esperar a que encajen el de aquí. Si la cooperativa de pimientos suele medio regalar las últimas partidas y junto con un par de comerciantes más os interesa llevároslas aunque la mitad vaya a la basura. 

Y con frutero, hablo también de pescadero. Va a la subasta de la lonja y conoce a patrones, marineros, mayoristas, que un día que van mal para deshacerse de la lubina, te comprometes a comprársela a cambio de que cuando saquen gallo de San Pedro te mantengan un buen precio. 

Hasta los paquis van al mercado... Desde casa, mal asunto.


----------



## javiwell (25 Nov 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> El frutero que se levante un par de veces o tres a la semana para ir al mercado, que abre a las 3 ó las 4 de la madrugada, es el que no va a fracasar. El que conoce a los propietarios de los puestos, sabe si esta semana hay que comprar un buen volumen de tomates porque hay excedente o esperar un par de semanas porque ahora hay poco y están subidos de precio, si el kaki está a buen precio porque ha habido heladas y de ahí no va a bajar, si ahora no merece la pena tener mango y es mejor esperar a que encajen el de aquí. Si la cooperativa de pimientos suele medio regalar las últimas partidas y junto con un par de comerciantes más os interesa llevároslas aunque la mitad vaya a la basura.
> 
> Y con frutero, hablo también de pescadero. Va a la subasta de la lonja y conoce a patrones, marineros, mayoristas, que un día que van mal para deshacerse de la lubina, te comprometes a comprársela a cambio de que cuando saquen gallo de San Pedro te mantengan un buen precio.
> 
> Hasta los paquis van al mercado... Desde casa, mal asunto.



Imagináis el mercado mayorista como si hubiera unos puestos de venta con unas listas de precios públicas y transparentes donde uno pone la patata a 0,60 y otro que es tonto la pone a 0,70 y entonces tú vas por la mañana y compras a 0,60 y te sales con la tuya.

Pero no es así

No hay listas de precios, tú llegas ahí y preguntas a cuánto está la fresa, la respuesta es, depende tu quién eres?, Cada cuánto me compras? Es una compra esporádica.... De cuántas cajas?

-Vale te lo pongo a 0,60 si te llevas 50 kg
-Pero es que yo solo quería 30 kg
-Mira hijo eso dicen todos, si me compras a mi todos los días yo te lo pongo a 0,60 mientras pueda.
-Pero me lo traes tú? 
-Ah no hijo no, vienes tú a por la mercancía... Bueno a no ser que me hagas un pedido de como mínimo 350 euros cada día que entonces te lo llevo yo todos los días, decías que tenías una frutería y te llamas fulano de tal no?


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (25 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Imagináis el mercado mayorista como si hubiera unos puestos de venta con unas listas de precios públicas y transparentes donde uno pone la patata a 0,60 y otro que es tonto la pone a 0,70 y entonces tú vas por la mañana y compras a 0,60 y te sales con la tuya.
> 
> Pero no es así
> 
> ...



Esto lo sabes porque has ido o te lo dijo el mayorista mirándote a los ojos?


----------



## javiwell (25 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Esto lo sabes porque has ido o te lo dijo el mayorista mirándote a los ojos?



He ido y he visto a los diferentes mayoristas trabajando.

En los mercados mayoristas, en general, no hay una carta de precios por unidad, eso depende de las cantidades y de la periodicidad en las entregas.

Tu métete en Alibaba y mira a ver si los precios son fijos o si depende de la cantidad que pidas. Fijate a ver si ves que haya una cantidad mínima de pedido.


----------



## Maybe (25 Nov 2022)

Por definición siempre será mejor tener la oportunidad de negociar que no tenerla. Luego ya depende de tu habilidad saber aprovecharla o no.


----------



## javiwell (25 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Por definición siempre será mejor tener la oportunidad de negociar que no tenerla. Luego ya depende de tu habilidad saber aprovecharla o no.



Ya pero una frutería hace un pedido de 50 o 100 cosas distintas una o dos cajas de cada cosa. 

Si piensas que vas a ir a un mayorista y pedirle una caja de tomate y luego vas al otro y le pides una caja de aguacate y vas comparando cada precio cada día en cada caja... no es así, habría todos los días 250 fruteros congregados en 5 puestos mayoristas haciendo preguntas como pollo sin cabeza a las 5 de la mañana y a largo plazo todos ganarían lo mismo pero con ojeras de oso panda.

En el mercado central de fruta y verdura a las 5 de la mañana lo que vas a ver son 4 o 5 empresas organizando 1000 pedidos. Cada pedido tiene un número de cajas de diferentes cosas, van dirigidos a fruterías, barcos, colegios, residencias, hospitales, autónomos distribuidores de furgoneta y pueblo pequeño...

Se comunican por correo electrónico, por wassap, por llamada telefonica y hacen un pedido para el día siguiente que envía el mayorista a un punto en camión
No son los corros de la bolsa de Madrid pero con la chaqueta de lana y los zuecos.


----------



## OBDC (25 Nov 2022)

No digas gilipolleces. Una exclusiva en un proveedor aunque sea necesario un mayorista es totalmente contraproducente.
Te quita la oportunidad de negociar con otro mayorista que pueda darte mejores precios, aunque sea también el único proveedor.
Una exclusiva con el mayorista es tener un proveedor que es un funcionario al que tu alimentas sin ninguna condicion ni capacidad de imponerla.
La verdad estoy cansado del hilo, teniendo la deriva que tiene, escuchar a esta altura [sea invent o no el hilo] una defensa de la exclusiva me resulta cansino.
Javito, o pones un poco esfuerzo, de color e imaginación en el hilo o te dejo aquí tirado y sin tu mayor "odiador" este hilo no te dura un mes.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Lombroso (26 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya pero una frutería hace un pedido de 50 o 100 cosas distintas una o dos cajas de cada cosa.
> 
> Si piensas que vas a ir a un mayorista y pedirle una caja de tomate y luego vas al otro y le pides una caja de aguacate y vas comparando cada precio cada día en cada caja... no es así, habría todos los días 250 fruteros congregados en 5 puestos mayoristas haciendo preguntas como pollo sin cabeza a las 5 de la mañana y a largo plazo todos ganarían lo mismo pero con ojeras de oso panda.
> 
> ...



Eso está claro, pero si te mueves puedes saber una horquilla de precios y saber si el mayorista te está timando. Ten en cuenta que él compra para 3 fruterías solamente, que no es que compre para 100. Quiero decirte que el precio que le hagan a él por 3 cajas de tomate no va a distar tanto del que te hacen por una.

En mi sector, vinieron dos de la competencia (aunque no directa) a preguntarme si me interesaba "asociarme" para hacer una compra más grande de un producto concreto y que nos saliera más barato. Hablé con mi proveedor, con el que llevo trabajando 8 años y tengo un 99% de certeza de que suele decirme la verdad, y le comenté la jugada, en la que, por supuesto, yo no estaba por la labor de entrar por diversos motivos. El caso es que el proveedor me dijo que en caso de darse esa cooperativa de compra el precio iba a ser el mismo, porque ya nos movíamos por el mínimo. Yo tengo mucho más volumen que los otros dos, por lo tanto, mejor precio, y quizás a ellos sí les mejoraría ligeramente, pero me insistió con el "ligeramente". 

Así que puedes encontrarte alguna grata o ingrata sorpresa si empiezas a moverte un poco, que con un año y yendo las cosas como van, no estaría mal.


----------



## OBDC (26 Nov 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Eso está claro, pero si te mueves puedes saber una horquilla de precios y saber si el mayorista te está timando. Ten en cuenta que él compra para 3 fruterías solamente, que no es que compre para 100. Quiero decirte que el precio que le hagan a él por 3 cajas de tomate no va a distar tanto del que te hacen por una.
> 
> En mi sector, vinieron dos de la competencia (aunque no directa) a preguntarme si me interesaba "asociarme" para hacer una compra más grande de un producto concreto y que nos saliera más barato. Hablé con mi proveedor, con el que llevo trabajando 8 años y tengo un 99% de certeza de que suele decirme la verdad, y le comenté la jugada, en la que, por supuesto, yo no estaba por la labor de entrar por diversos motivos. El caso es que el proveedor me dijo que en caso de darse esa cooperativa de compra el precio iba a ser el mismo, porque ya nos movíamos por el mínimo. Yo tengo mucho más volumen que los otros dos, por lo tanto, mejor precio, y quizás a ellos sí les mejoraría ligeramente, pero me insistió con el "ligeramente".
> 
> Así que puedes encontrarte alguna grata o ingrata sorpresa si empiezas a moverte un poco, que con un año y yendo las cosas como van, no estaría mal.



Pídele un curso al coach Javito de negociación con mirada a los ojos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Scire (26 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Con esa cláusula, tu aportas a un juez albaranes con precios que sean regularmente más caros que los de otros competidores mayoristas y el juez determina que hay una relación abusiva en ese contrato privado, y deja sin efecto la exclusividad por considerarla contraria al código de comercio.
> 
> Tu no puedes firmar en un contrato privado que una jornada laboral dura 24 horas y si lo firmas es papel mojado por ser contraria a derecho.
> 
> Con la exclusividad de un proveedor y el abuso de precios pasa algo parecido, es contrario al código de comercio.



Ante todo, me sorprende el temple que tienes, nunca perder los nervios. Eso se agradece y es una de las claves del hilo, por muy sórdido que sea todo.

Al caso.

¿Qué te va a decir el juez? ¿Qué son precios regularmente más caros? No creo que el juez vaya a hacer gran cosa si la media de productos que te vende ojitos-proveedor es un 5% más caro que el de la competencia. Ese 5% podría determinar el éxito de la frutería. Podrían ser 400 o 500 al día de beneficio.
Si el precio fuera un 20%, 50% o 200% más caros, pues no te digo yo que pueda intervenir la justicia.

Además, el mayorista podría señalar perfectamente otros Javitos cuyos proveedores le venden la mercancía al mismo o mayor precio que el que pagas tú, de modo que, ante el juez, él puede alegar que es un precio de "mercado".
Igualmente, habrá productos de tu proveedor que otros mayoristas vendan más caros, otros más baratos. Para tu proveedor, si haciendo una media, observa que ese margen no es enorme, es muy fácil demostrar que no te está timando con los precios.

Ahora bien, si tú te mueves por tu cuenta y encuentra aquí y allá manzanas, peras y limones un 5%, un 10% más baratos que tu proveedor, podrías relanzar tu negocio. Pero para eso hay que trabajar el negocio; es decir, no ir a la tienda a las 9, recoger y colocar las cajas, y cerrar a las 18. Tu mujer, recuérdalo, ya no es solo una empleada más, sino una empresaria. Si no hace el trabajo de empresaria, si se dedica a vivir como empleada de la inercia que el anterior propietario ha dejado, el negocio, por ley natural, acabará deteniéndose. Y eso está haciendo. Con el roce de cada día, sin empujones constantes, la inercia se detiene. El negocio parece que no tiene jefe ni capitán. Son dos empleadass abandonadas a su suerte en un barco, y nadie está por la labor de remar.
Ponerse en la caja a cobrar puede hacerlo cualquiera. Lo otro, no.

Otra cosa te digo. Si tienes licencia para vender ultramarinos y la fruta te está generando pérdidas, porque no tienes margen para negociar, pues reestructúralo y ponte a vender otras cosas más beneficiosas y con más libertad.


----------



## javiwell (26 Nov 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Ante todo, me sorprende el temple que tienes, nunca perder los nervios. Eso se agradece y es una de las claves del hilo, por muy sórdido que sea todo.
> 
> Al caso.
> 
> ...



El juez dirá que la exclusividad del contrato privado va ligada a los precios de mercado a que se refiere el contrato privado y que una sin la otra establecerían una relación abusiva de una parte a la otra que, de mala fe, pretende arbitrar precios mayoristas obligando a la otra parte a comprar.


Las pruebas aportadas por la defensa, albaranes varios del proveedor y de otros proveedores en que se aprecian diferencias sustanciales de precio con respecto a otros agentes del mercado que no pueden ser compatibles con una relación de exclusividad basada en la buena fe al fijar los precios bla bla bla


----------



## Scire (26 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El juez dirá que la exclusividad del contrato privado va ligada a los precios de mercado a que se refiere el contrato privado y que una sin la otra establecerían una relación abusiva de una parte a la otra que, de mala fe, pretende arbitrar precios mayoristas obligando a la otra parte a comprar.
> 
> 
> Las pruebas aportadas por la defensa, albaranes varios del proveedor y de otros proveedores en que se aprecian diferencias sustanciales de precio con respecto a otros agentes del mercado que no pueden ser compatibles con una relación de exclusividad basada en la buena fe al fijar los precios bla bla bla



Pero la cuestión es que eso parece bastante difícil de demostrar. El precio de mercado no es x, sino un rango que va de x a y. Algunos productos tal vez te los venda más caros, otros más baratos. La media de estos en conjunto puede resultar un 5 o 10% más caras. Ese margen podría salvar tu negocio.
Si habláramos de precios realmente altos, más de un 20% (por decir una cifra) comparado con el resto de la competencia, pues tal vez.

La viabilidad de tu negocio, vuelvo a decirte, podría estar en ir rascando precios aquí y allá, buscar las oportunidades, lo cual podría reportarte, hecho muy bien, hasta 400 euros al día. Conque solo fueran 100 euros al día lo que ganarás con este minucioso trabajo, estarías haciendo unos números estupendos.


----------



## javiwell (26 Nov 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Pero la cuestión es que eso parece bastante difícil de demostrar. El precio de mercado no es x, sino un rango que va de x a y. Algunos productos tal vez te los venda más caros, otros más baratos. La media de estos en conjunto puede resultar un 5 o 10% más caras. Ese margen podría salvar tu negocio.
> Si habláramos de precios realmente altos, más de un 20% (por decir una cifra) comparado con el resto de la competencia, pues tal vez.
> 
> La viabilidad de tu negocio, vuelvo a decirte, podría estar en ir rascando precios aquí y allá, buscar las oportunidades, lo cual podría reportarte, hecho muy bien, hasta 400 euros al día. Conque solo fueran 100 euros al día lo que ganarás con este minucioso trabajo, estarías haciendo unos números estupendos.



Es muy fácil probarlo, y el trabajo del juez es centrarse en la pruebas para ver si hay o no hay abuso, el mismo solicitará albaranes.


Coges albaranes del mayorista con otros comercios y miras si aplica diferente precio los mismos días para iguales cantidades.

Coges el margen minorista según el informe del ministerio de agricultura y ejemplificas albaranes donde ese margen para el explotado en la relación seria 0 porque el mayorista está aplicando precios finalistas. 

Aportas albaranes de otros mayoristas del mismo mercado el mismo día y mismas cantidades y ves como todos cobran más barato que tú mayorista de tu tienda


Estas cuestiones ya son escritos de abogado, trabajo de campo, pero justo para esto si que es algo muy fácil de probar cuando realmente te están explotando porque está toda la información en los albaranes.


----------



## Scire (26 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Es muy fácil probarlo, y el trabajo del juez es centrarse en la pruebas para ver si hay o no hay abuso, el mismo solicitará albaranes.
> 
> 
> Coges albaranes del mayorista con otros comercios y miras si aplica diferente precio los mismos días para iguales cantidades.
> ...



Vale, pero reconocerás conmigo que no existe un único precio de mercado, sino que el precio de mercado, sea lo que sea esto, es en realidad una horquilla, que se conforma también con los precios que tú pagas a tu proveedor. Quizás en tu ciudad haya otra Javiwell que pague un 1% más que tú, y ese será también otro precio de mercado al que tu proveedor puede aferrarse para justificar que no hay ningún abuso.

Pero es que tampoco tiene por qué haber ningún abuso. Tu proveedor puede estar vendiéndote el producto a buen precio, más barato que otros proveedores; pero puede haber otros proveedores que tengan precios, para algunos productos, algo más reducidos. La supervivencia de tu negocio puede estar en encontrar a estos y conseguir algunas frutas algo más baratas. Piénsalo: ¿no salvaría tu negocio hacer una caja de 100 euros más al mes gracias a dar con estos vendedores?


----------



## javiwell (26 Nov 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Vale, pero reconocerás conmigo que no existe un único precio de mercado, sino que el precio de mercado, sea lo que sea esto, es en realidad una horquilla, que se conforma también con los precios que tú pagas a tu proveedor. Quizás en tu ciudad haya otra Javiwell que pague un 1% más que tú, y ese será también otro precio de mercado al que tu proveedor puede aferrarse para justificar que no hay ningún abuso.
> 
> Pero es que tampoco tiene por qué haber ningún abuso. Tu proveedor puede estar vendiéndote el producto a buen precio, más barato que otros proveedores; pero puede haber otros proveedores que tengan precios, para algunos productos, algo más reducidos. La supervivencia de tu negocio puede estar en encontrar a estos y conseguir algunas frutas algo más baratas. Piénsalo: ¿no salvaría tu negocio hacer una caja de 100 euros más al mes gracias a dar con estos vendedores?



No hay un precio de mercado único, pero en un mercado líquido, de productos altamente intercambiados diariamente los precios son parecidos.

Ganar dinero por la vía de encontrar a un proveedor que te venda exageradamente más barato es una quimera en este mercado. A no ser que puedas ir tú directamente al agricultor no vas a encontrar la pasta por ese camino.

La pasta está en tener clientes a los que les guste la fruta, donde las viviendas sean caras pero tu local barato y conseguir a mucha gente de compra habitual en tu tienda.


----------



## javiwell (26 Nov 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Ante todo, me sorprende el temple que tienes, nunca perder los nervios. Eso se agradece y es una de las claves del hilo, por muy sórdido que sea todo.
> 
> Al caso.
> 
> ...



En cuanto a lo del temple, ya tengo una edad para saber evitar entrar en provocaciones que tienen una finalidad bastante clara que no es otra que torpedear el hilo para que se convierta en un cruce de insultos y así todo el mundo pierda el interés. 

De este modo el envidioso se sentirá mejor consigo mismo y el hilo se irá a tomar por culo que es lo que el pretende. 

Naturalmente eso a mí me importa tres cojones y no dejo que condicione en lo que me apetezca a mí contar que por lo visto interesa a varios.


----------



## Chuchus (26 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Desde un punto de vista del resultado de la cuenta siempre he tenido claro que prescindir de empleada es más rentable y es posible.
> 
> Otra cosa es la conciliación familiar y las horas libres que, con una hija de 5 años tienen un peso importante en la decisión.
> 
> Andábamos en ese limbo pero con cajas de 550 el resultado de la cuenta empieza a tener un peso más importante en la decisión.



no fastidies!! y los 24000 euros que te costo la empleada durante este año y que podrias haber ahorrado?? no hablas de ellos?? menuda mala decision tomaste


----------



## javiwell (26 Nov 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> no fastidies!! y los 24000 euros que te costo la empleada durante este año y que podrias haber ahorrado?? no hablas de ellos?? menuda mala decision tomaste



A toro pasado está claro, entonces no esperábamos tanta caída en la venta.

Pero bueno ya ves que el negocio tiene una gran capacidad de generar pasta, lo de empleada o no empleada es una cosa en nuestra mano, en cuanto prescindamos de ella hacemos pasta, si las cajas vuelven a los 800 euros igual volvemos a contratar a media jornada, pero primero nos quitamos deudas y hacemos peto.


----------



## OBDC (26 Nov 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> no fastidies!! y los 24000 euros que te costo la empleada durante este año y que podrias haber ahorrado?? no hablas de ellos?? menuda mala decision tomaste



Con 24k pagaban las deudas pendientes y le sobraban 4 para las vacaciones.
Pero igualmente me arriesgo a decir que aunque tiren a la empleada, en un año cierran.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (27 Nov 2022)

En 4 páginas el despido de la empleada ha pasado de ser una locura que esclavizaría a la mujer a una certeza. Ya no es para tanto, vaya. Nadie al volante.


----------



## OBDC (27 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> En 4 páginas el despido de la empleada ha pasado de ser una locura que esclavizaría a la mujer a una certeza. Ya no es para tanto, vaya. Nadie al volante.



Este payaso nos toma el pelo. Esto no puede ser real. Y si es real apuesto a qué solo usa mocasines por zapatos, porque no sabría hacer un lazo.
Recordemos que el objetivo era que la muhé pudiera ir a buscar a la niña al cole para no pagar furgoneta [quizas unos 4k al año] y paga 24k en vez de 4. Y además de endeudarse en 35k y pierde el paro, otros 15k mínimo.
Que lo pongan de ministro de economía ya!

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Cipoton (28 Nov 2022)

ha chapado ya este tugurio? no pienso leerme 400 paginas


----------



## javiwell (28 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> En 4 páginas el despido de la empleada ha pasado de ser una locura que esclavizaría a la mujer a una certeza. Ya no es para tanto, vaya. Nadie al volante.



Una locura no, simplemente supone un horario duro para mi mujer a cambio ganará una pasta.

Pensábamos que iba a ser viable pagar el traspaso a la vez que la empleada pero con caída de ventas hay que pasar a la estrategia de horario duro y dinero rápido.


----------



## Maybe (28 Nov 2022)

Cipoton dijo:


> ha chapado ya este tugurio? no pienso leerme 400 paginas



En la página 439 tienes un resumen gráfico, cortesía de @kornconath:









Mi mujer se compra la frutería donde trabaja


Es que este hombre parece que quiere adaptar el negocio a su vida. Quiere llevar los niños al cole, dormir la mañana, no estar muy tarde en casa para hacer la cena, etcétera. La poca gente que he visto que ha ganado dinero con esto, ha sido gente que se ha matado a currar como negros hasta las...




www.burbuja.info





Ahora empieza la acción de verdad, en el próximo capítulo va a darle la patada a la empleada...







Y tras ese pequeño ajuste ya sólo queda dedicarse a contar billetes y saborear las mieles del éxito.








O al menos eso es lo que promete el tráiler de esta nueva temporada... qué nervios (emoji comiendo palomitas).


----------



## Maybe (28 Nov 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Las otras tiendas qeu vendió ¿Como van?



@javiwell, rescato esta pregunta de otro forero. Creo que la dejaste sin contestar y me parece interesante.


----------



## javiwell (28 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> @javiwell, rescato esta pregunta de otro forero. Creo que la dejaste sin contestar y me parece interesante.



Todo va mal en general, supongo que las demás tiendas también van renqueando, como el carnicero, el panadero, el pescadero y el peluquero.


----------



## Cipoton (29 Nov 2022)

*"Mi mujer se compra la frutería donde trabaja"*

sin saber mucho del tema, el titulo correcto seria: A mi mujer se le antoja la frutera donde trabaja y yo me meto en un pufo impagable como buen beta que soy


----------



## OBDC (29 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Todo va mal en general, supongo que las demás tiendas también van renqueando, como el carnicero, el panadero, el pescadero y el peluquero.



Mal de muchos consuelo de....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (29 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Una locura no, simplemente supone un horario duro para mi mujer a cambio ganará una pasta.
> 
> Pensábamos que iba a ser viable pagar el traspaso a la vez que la empleada pero con caída de ventas hay que pasar a la estrategia de horario duro y dinero rápido.



Citamos para la posteridad: "ganará una pasta" y "dinero rápido"


----------



## kornconath (29 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Mal de muchos consuelo de....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Las demas tiendas habrán ahorrado el tiempo que javito pensaba que era ingreso normal, y era bonanza.

Y los empleados son familia, tol dinero para la misma saca


----------



## Chuchus (29 Nov 2022)

Una pregunta javiwell... cuanto habéis subido los precios en porcentaje respecto al año pasado??


----------



## asiqué (29 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Una locura no, simplemente supone un horario duro para mi mujer a cambio ganará una pasta.
> 
> Pensábamos que iba a ser viable pagar el traspaso a la vez que la empleada pero con caída de ventas hay que pasar a la estrategia de horario duro y dinero rápido.



macho te lo dijimos hace 1 año cuando espezo el hilo.
habrias ahorrado bastante pasta y el despido era mucho mas barato.


----------



## Lombroso (29 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Una locura no, simplemente supone un horario duro para mi mujer a cambio ganará una pasta.
> 
> Pensábamos que iba a ser viable pagar el traspaso a la vez que la empleada pero con caída de ventas hay que pasar a la estrategia de horario duro y dinero rápido.



Lo de "una pasta" es un concepto relativo, más aun si comparas las condiciones laborales de ambas situaciones. Tu mujer ganaba 1.100 euros mensuales, con sus ocho horas diarias (entiendo), su mes de vacaciones, sus hipotéticas bajas y acumulando cotización y prestación por desempleo. Con el escenario del despido de la empleada, percibirá 2.000 euros raspados, habiendo renunciado a todo lo anterior (algo que ya hizo), pero asumiendo un compromiso de trabajar nueve o diez horas, sin poder ponerse enferma ni acompañar a su madre al médico un día. ¿Ha valido la pena?

Creo que ya lo hizo un forero, pero la situación gráfica es la de un barco que navega en aguas turbulentas con un boquete por el que entra agua a cascoporro y, consiguientemente, la línea de flotación es cada mes más baja. El barco se va ralentizando, con el despido de la empleada evitarás el hundimiento, eso sí, con tu mujer achicando agua 10 horas al día. Aunque no se vaya a pique, habría que buscar una forma de navegar más veloz con el objetivo tal vez de volver a puerto, bajarse y despertar de la pesadilla.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Derechos artísticos para mejorar la historia.



PUTO AMO. No me salen mas palabras.


----------



## Scire (29 Nov 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Lo de "una pasta" es un concepto relativo, más aun si comparas las condiciones laborales de ambas situaciones. Tu mujer ganaba 1.100 euros mensuales, con sus ocho horas diarias (entiendo), su mes de vacaciones, sus hipotéticas bajas y acumulando cotización y prestación por desempleo. Con el escenario del despido de la empleada, percibirá 2.000 euros raspados, habiendo renunciado a todo lo anterior (algo que ya hizo), pero asumiendo un compromiso de trabajar nueve o diez horas, sin poder ponerse enferma ni acompañar a su madre al médico un día. ¿Ha valido la pena?
> 
> Creo que ya lo hizo un forero, pero la situación gráfica es la de un barco que navega en aguas turbulentas con un boquete por el que entra agua a cascoporro y, consiguientemente, la línea de flotación es cada mes más baja. El barco se va ralentizando, con el despido de la empleada evitarás el hundimiento, eso sí, con tu mujer achicando agua 10 horas al día. Aunque no se vaya a pique, habría que buscar una forma de navegar más veloz con el objetivo tal vez de volver a puerto, bajarse y despertar de la pesadilla.



Te olvidas de que, dentro de poco, tendrá que empezar a pagar autónomos, sin la rebaja de los dos años. Es decir, que, con estos números, cobrará 1.500 euros por 10 o 12 horas de trabajo, sin vacaciones, etc.


----------



## risto mejido (29 Nov 2022)

los precios para quien tu trabajas podrian ser excesivos, revisalos , te lo han dicho miles de veces


----------



## javiwell (29 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> macho te lo dijimos hace 1 año cuando espezo el hilo.
> habrias ahorrado bastante pasta y el despido era mucho mas barato.



Bueno hace un año quisimos intentarlo sin despido ya que pensábamos que aguantarían las cajas de 700, no ha sido así, se han cumplido tus menguantes presagios... Pues no pasa nada, se prescinde de empleada.

Que hubiéramos ganado más? Si pero yo este año no hubiera bajado 3 puntos de hándicap, también hemos disfrutado el tiempo libre.

Lo importante es que el negocio que hemos comprado sigue generando mucha pasta, ahora hay que trabajarlo más al estar solo mi mujer pero esa posibilidad siempre estuvo contemplada.


----------



## Scire (29 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno hace un año quisimos intentarlo sin despido ya que pensábamos que aguantarían las cajas de 700, no ha sido así, se han cumplido tus menguantes presagios... Pues no pasa nada, se prescinde de empleada.
> 
> Que hubiéramos ganado más? Si pero yo este año no hubiera bajado 3 puntos de hándicap, también hemos disfrutado el tiempo libre.
> 
> Lo importante es que el negocio que hemos comprado sigue generando mucha pasta, ahora hay que trabajarlo más al estar solo mi mujer pero esa posibilidad siempre estuvo contemplada.



Genera mucha pasta para el proveedor y el casero. Que entre y salga dinero no significa que lo genere, especialmente si sale más que el que entra.

¿No te has propuesto renegociar con ellos?


----------



## Maybe (29 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> *Que hubiéramos ganado más? Si pero yo este año no hubiera bajado 3 puntos de hándicap*, también hemos disfrutado el tiempo libre.



Este tipo de frases son las que hacen que el hilo esté siempre arriba...

¿Pero cómo no vas a despertar el lado troll de todo el que pasa por aquí? Con la pasta que te ha costado bajar esos 3 puntos podrías haberle pagado al mismísimo Jon Rahm para que te diese clases particulares!

Meterse en el berenjenal de la frutería, dejarse un dineral por el camino y salir con que por lo menos ha tenido tiempo para jugar al golf... señor, llévame pronto


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno hace un año quisimos intentarlo sin despido ya que pensábamos que aguantarían las cajas de 700, no ha sido así, se han cumplido tus menguantes presagios... Pues no pasa nada, se prescinde de empleada.
> 
> Que hubiéramos ganado más? Si pero yo este año no hubiera bajado 3 puntos de hándicap, también hemos disfrutado el tiempo libre.
> 
> Lo importante es que el negocio que hemos comprado sigue generando mucha pasta, ahora hay que trabajarlo más al estar solo mi mujer pero esa posibilidad siempre estuvo contemplada.



Me muero.

En el primer párrafo habla de que las cajas menguan. Luego prescinde de la empleada.

...y termina diciendo que el negocio sigue generando mucha pasta.

Lo de la frutería va a acabar mal, pero ya podría pasarnos el número de su camello porque es muy bueno.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Nov 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Genera mucha pasta para el proveedor y el casero. Que entre y salga dinero no significa que lo genere, especialmente si sale más que el que entra.
> 
> ¿No te has propuesto renegociar con ellos?



¿Renegociar con qué?
¿Qué tiene él para renegociar?

Imagínate que yo soy el casero. Tengo un contrato de arrendamiento del local. Tú me dices que te baje la mensualidad...¿a cambio de qué?

En mi caso te diría que vale, pero que a cambio te extiendo el contrato otros 5 años, con incremento anual del 10%, y con tu casa como aval. Así te doy 12 meses de "respiro" y sé que si no puedes pagar me quedo con tu casa.

Tú seguramente me dirás que no porque vas con el agua al cuello...aunque Javito igual dice que si porque fuma de la buena.


----------



## Scire (29 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Renegociar con qué?
> ¿Qué tiene él para renegociar?
> 
> Imagínate que yo soy el casero. Tengo un contrato de arrendamiento del local. Tú me dices que te baje la mensualidad...¿a cambio de qué?
> ...



Cierto, no tiene nada que ofrecer. Bueno, solo una cosa: amenzar con cerrar la tienda y no pagar más.

Aunque eso con el casero tal vez, pero con el proveedor tampoco le sirve de nada.


----------



## kornconath (29 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno hace un año quisimos intentarlo sin despido ya que pensábamos que aguantarían las cajas de 700, no ha sido así, se han cumplido tus menguantes presagios... Pues no pasa nada, se prescinde de empleada.
> 
> *Que hubiéramos ganado más? Si pero yo este año no hubiera bajado 3 puntos de hándicap,* también hemos disfrutado el tiempo libre.
> 
> Lo importante es que el negocio que hemos comprado sigue generando mucha pasta, ahora hay que trabajarlo más al estar solo mi mujer pero esa posibilidad siempre estuvo contemplada.



Si has mejorado en el golf todo se perdona


señor llévanos pronto


----------



## javiwell (29 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Este tipo de frases son las que hacen que el hilo esté siempre arriba...
> 
> ¿Pero cómo no vas a despertar el lado troll de todo el que pasa por aquí? Con la pasta que te ha costado bajar esos 3 puntos podrías haberle pagado al mismísimo Jon Rahm para que te diese clases particulares!
> 
> Meterse en el berenjenal de la frutería, dejarse un dineral por el camino y salir con que por lo menos ha tenido tiempo para jugar al golf... señor, llévame pronto



No tenéis ni puta idea de lo divertido que es jugar un scramble entre 4 amigotes.

La pasta ya vendrá este año cuando mi mujer prescinda de empleada, tendré que contratar algún día suelto a la ex-empleada para que cuide a la niña y así poder yo también jugar la partidita y luego sauna y gin tonic o piscina y tinto de verano según los usos y costumbres de la estación.

No todo va a ser trabajar, ahorrar dinero, limpiar la casa, cuidar a la niña y hacer ensalada de garbanzos.

Yo no tengo abono para el fútbol, no suelo salir de copas, ya no fumo, no compro demasiada ropa, no viajo demasiado... Eso sí, tengo lo de mi sacrosanta partidita y su posterior copa, eso no se toca.


----------



## Lombroso (29 Nov 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Te olvidas de que, dentro de poco, tendrá que empezar a pagar autónomos, sin la rebaja de los dos años. Es decir, que, con estos números, cobrará 1.500 euros por 10 o 12 horas de trabajo, sin vacaciones, etc.



Bueno, también tendrá que restar la cotización de la empleada que asumía la empresa. Pero sí, euro arriba, euro abajo, contando con ese mes que la frutería está cerrada y solo genera gastos, la caída vertiginosa de la facturación, etc. el sueldo no será para tirar cohetes. Lo que debería plantearse es: incluso cobrando 1.700-1.800 euros, ¿le merece la pena todo el berenjenal?


----------



## javiwell (29 Nov 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Bueno, también tendrá que restar la cotización de la empleada que asumía la empresa. Pero sí, euro arriba, euro abajo, contando con ese mes que la frutería está cerrada y solo genera gastos, la caída vertiginosa de la facturación, etc. el sueldo no será para tirar cohetes. Lo que debería plantearse es: incluso cobrando 1.700-1.800 euros, ¿le merece la pena todo el berenjenal?











Mi mujer se compra la frutería donde trabaja


Es que este hombre parece que quiere adaptar el negocio a su vida. Quiere llevar los niños al cole, dormir la mañana, no estar muy tarde en casa para hacer la cena, etcétera. La poca gente que he visto que ha ganado dinero con esto, ha sido gente que se ha matado a currar como negros hasta las...




www.burbuja.info





Me salen 30 mil pavos anuales libres de impuestos sin empleada, con subida de autónomos y con caída del 20 por cien en la facturación.

Salario bruto equivalente 40 mil pavos frente al antiguo smi con derecho a una puta mierda de indemnización y paro.

De lunes a viernes tendrá que trabajar 9 horas mínimo partiendo la jornada y el sábado 5 horas.


----------



## asiqué (29 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No tenéis ni puta idea de lo divertido que es jugar un scramble entre 4 amigotes.
> 
> La pasta ya vendrá este año cuando mi mujer prescinda de empleada, tendré que contratar algún día suelto a la ex-empleada para que cuide a la niña y así poder yo también jugar la partidita y luego sauna y gin tonic o piscina y tinto de verano según los usos y costumbres de la estación.
> 
> ...



por 2€ juego una partida de billar con los colegas en el barrio.

O mirando el hilo de las sartencitas con @moromierda y su primo en el locutoerio bebiendo Mahou Classica fresquita.

Y aun asi descontando todos los gastos totales de hogar y negocio en noviembre mete 2000€ de ahorro sin haber trabajado 6 dias por pillarmelos libres para coincidir con las vacaciones de mi chica, y comer como gorrinos pintxos en todos los dias.

Eso de que vas a ganar pasta el año que viene no te lo garantiza nadie.

La pasta que dejas de ganar no vuelve.


Y te lo digo desde el respeto, que no me caes mal. Pero montar un negocio para ganar un 20% "con suerte" mas que estando asalariado no merece la pena.

Una empresa no es solo sacar el sueldo, a fin de año tiene que haber unos beneficios decentes.


----------



## Maybe (29 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No tenéis ni puta idea de lo divertido que es jugar un scramble entre 4 amigotes



Tienes razón, no tengo NPI de golf (aunque tengo otros vicios, no siempre estoy aquí comiendo doritos como pareces suponer). Entiendo que tengas tus hobbies y no tienes que justificarte por ello; no es eso lo que critico, nada más lejos de mi intención.

Creo que tienes que aprender a leer entre líneas y no quedarte sólo con el sentido literal del mensaje, porque eso nos hace llevar los razonamientos hasta el absurdo y provocas en tu interlocutor(a) la sensación de estar perdiendo el tiempo con alguien que no tiene verdadero interés en sacar adelante su proyecto.


----------



## Maybe (29 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> *Salario bruto equivalente 40 mil pavos frente al antiguo smi con derecho a una puta mierda de indemnización y paro*.
> De lunes a viernes tendrá que trabajar 9 horas mínimo partiendo la jornada y el sábado 5 horas



La comparación no es del todo justa: para ganar lo que dices -que está por ver- tú mismo admites en el siguiente renglón que tu mujer tendrá que trabajar 50h semanales, no 40 como hacía cuando estaba asalariada. 

Más arriba comentabas que haber mantenido a la empleada os compensaba a pesar del lastre económico porque gracias a ello habíais podido disfrutar de tiempo para el ocio. Sin embargo, ahora defiendes que te sigue pareciendo buena idea haber cogido el traspaso porque tu mujer va a ganar más pasta (a costa de sacrificar buena parte de su tiempo libre).

¿En qué quedamos? No puedes defender ambas ideas a la vez según te convenga, son incompatibles.


----------



## javiwell (29 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> La comparación no es del todo justa: para ganar lo que dices -que está por ver- tú mismo admites en el siguiente renglón que tu mujer tendrá que trabajar 50h semanales, no 40 como hacía cuando estaba asalariada.
> 
> Más arriba comentabas que haber mantenido a la empleada os compensaba a pesar del lastre económico porque gracias a ello habíais podido disfrutar de tiempo para el ocio. Sin embargo, ahora defiendes que te sigue pareciendo buena idea haber cogido el traspaso porque tu mujer va a ganar más pasta (a costa de sacrificar buena parte de su tiempo libre).
> 
> ¿En qué quedamos? No puedes defender ambas ideas a la vez según te convenga, son incompatibles.



Quedamos en que depende de los ingresos de la frutería.

Si las cajas son de digamos 700 diarios o para arriba compensa empleada, sino no compensa empleada.

Como las cajas no son exactamente iguales cada día ni cada estación hay que dar un poco e tiempo a las cosas y visto que han bajado bastante en el primer año , que la cosa pinta fea y que no sabemos por cuanto tiempo puede ser eso, lo más prudente ahora es prescindir de empleada desde nuestro punto de vista.

La comparación es o trabajar 8 horas al día por cuenta ajena y ganar un smi o trabajar 10 horas al día y ganar 30 mil euros después de impuestos como autónomo cuando las cajas van mal.


----------



## OBDC (29 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Este tipo de frases son las que hacen que el hilo esté siempre arriba...
> 
> ¿Pero cómo no vas a despertar el lado troll de todo el que pasa por aquí? Con la pasta que te ha costado bajar esos 3 puntos podrías haberle pagado al mismísimo Jon Rahm para que te diese clases particulares!
> 
> Meterse en el berenjenal de la frutería, dejarse un dineral por el camino y salir con que por lo menos ha tenido tiempo para jugar al golf... señor, llévame pronto



El troll es él .....me ha superado, lo reconozco.
Lo mío es un segundo puesto sin honores.
Me retiro, me ha ganado. Es mi primera derrota como troll profesional.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maybe (30 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si las cajas son de digamos 700 diarios o para arriba compensa empleada, sino no compensa empleada.




No pregunto si compensa la empleada, pregunto si compensa haber cogido el traspaso a pesar de las horas que va a tener que dedicarle tu mujer. Porque primero dices que para ti/vosotros es muy importante tener tiempo libre (tanto, que no te importa palmar pasta si a cambio ganas tiempo para dedicar al golf). Pero luego comentas que no os importa tener que sacrificar vuestro tiempo libre porque vais a ganar más dinero del que ganabais antes. Esa era la contradicción que señalaba.

Claramente todo tiene sus pros y sus contras. Pero en vuestro caso particular, tras un año de experiencia, teniendo en cuenta que a partir de ahora tenéis que funcionar sin empleada y sabiendo cuánto valoras el tiempo de ocio... di la verdad: ¿lo volveríais a coger?



javiwell dijo:


> o trabajar 10 horas al día



Antes dijiste 9 horas diarias, ahora 10. ¿Y además 5 horas los sábados?

No es por ser agorera, pero ¿crees que tu mujer aguantará mucho tiempo metida todo el día en la frutería? No todo el mundo soporta ese ritmo...


----------



## Maybe (30 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Me retiro, me ha ganado. *Es mi primera derrota como troll profesional.*



 

No te desanimes, lo importante es participar y tal. Si te consuela, tú siempre seguirás siendo mi troll de cabecera


----------



## javiwell (30 Nov 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> No pregunto si compensa la empleada, pregunto si compensa haber cogido el traspaso a pesar de las horas que va a tener que dedicarle tu mujer. Porque primero dices que para ti/vosotros es muy importante tener tiempo libre (tanto, que no te importa palmar pasta si a cambio ganas tiempo para dedicar al golf). Pero luego comentas que no os importa tener que sacrificar vuestro tiempo libre porque vais a ganar más dinero del que ganabais antes. Esa era la contradicción que señalaba.
> 
> Claramente todo tiene sus pros y sus contras. Pero en vuestro caso particular, tras un año de experiencia, teniendo en cuenta que a partir de ahora tenéis que funcionar sin empleada y sabiendo cuánto valoras el tiempo de ocio... di la verdad: ¿lo volveríais a coger?
> 
> ...



Lo volvería a coger y no es una contradicción, es una cosa que depende de la cantidad de ingresos.

Dije 9 horas como mínimo pero pongamos 10

Mi mujer aguanta bien ese ritmo no es para toda la vida, una vez pagado el traspaso ya podremos plantearnos un empleado a media jornada o incluso a completa si mejoran las cajas y dependiendo del dinero que necesitemos en ese momento.

Lo que tenemos es la seguridad de un trabajo que podemos convertirlo en sacrificado y muy bien remunerado cuando queramos.


----------



## javiwell (30 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> por 2€ juego una partida de billar con los colegas en el barrio.
> 
> O mirando el hilo de las sartencitas con @moromierda y su primo en el locutoerio bebiendo Mahou Classica fresquita.
> 
> ...



El negocio genera un margen del 33 por cien sobre ventas o 55 por cien sobre compras, no un 20.

Tu también me caes de puta madre, quizá vendamos risketos


----------



## Scire (30 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi mujer se compra la frutería donde trabaja
> 
> 
> Es que este hombre parece que quiere adaptar el negocio a su vida. Quiere llevar los niños al cole, dormir la mañana, no estar muy tarde en casa para hacer la cena, etcétera. La poca gente que he visto que ha ganado dinero con esto, ha sido gente que se ha matado a currar como negros hasta las...
> ...



*Me salen 30 mil pavos (...) tendrá que trabajar 9 horas (...) y 5 horas.*

Para lo bueno, es tu negocio; para deslomarse, el negocio de tu mujer.

Va a trabajar mínimo 50 horas a la semana y sin vacaciones. Pobre mujer. Mientras tú te echas la partidita de golf y te tomas unas copas con los amigotes.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (30 Nov 2022)

Y que no quiten los módulos, no nos olvidemos, que se viene comentando desde hace ya mucho. Porque un IRPF de 60 euritos al mes ganando 40k... Sí, sí, a todos nos están jodiendo con la subida de cuotas (que ya ni son deducibles) y los módulos van a durar forever. Además de que la cuota de 176 € que calculas será un año más, como mucho.

Con la nueva tabla, con un rendimiento anual de 40k son 465 euros de cuota, y en 2031 ya serán casi mil pavos según la propuesta actual. Confío en que alguien arreglará el despropósito, pero pensar que es sostenible lo que pagas ahora, que es nada, cuando todos estamos pringando... pues bueno.


----------



## javiwell (30 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Y que no quiten los módulos, no nos olvidemos, que se viene comentando desde hace ya mucho. Porque un IRPF de 60 euritos al mes ganando 40k... Sí, sí, a todos nos están jodiendo con la subida de cuotas (que ya ni son deducibles) y los módulos van a durar forever. Además de que la cuota de 176 € que calculas será un año más, como mucho.
> 
> Con la nueva tabla, con un rendimiento anual de 40k son 465 euros de cuota, y en 2031 ya serán casi mil pavos según la propuesta actual. Confío en que alguien arreglará el despropósito, pero pensar que es sostenible lo que pagas ahora, que es nada, cuando todos estamos pringando... pues bueno.



Ah se me olvidaba, al prescindir de empleada bajará un poco el IRPF por módulos también


----------



## spica (30 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ah se me olvidaba, al prescindir de empleada bajará un poco el IRPF por módulos también



¿Le has dado puerta a la empleada?


----------



## javiwell (30 Nov 2022)

Scire dijo:


> *Me salen 30 mil pavos (...) tendrá que trabajar 9 horas (...) y 5 horas.*
> 
> Para lo bueno, es tu negocio; para deslomarse, el negocio de tu mujer.
> 
> Va a trabajar mínimo 50 horas a la semana y sin vacaciones. Pobre mujer. Mientras tú te echas la partidita de golf y te tomas unas copas con los amigotes.



Me salen 30 mil en mi estimación, tendrá que trabajar 9 horas mínimo en su negocio.

La que se lo curra es ella y los artífices somos ella, mi padre, su mayorista, alguna opinión de algún forero, y yo.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (30 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ah se me olvidaba, al prescindir de empleada bajará un poco el IRPF por módulos también



Por favor, haznos un regalo y cuéntanos cómo va a suceder la escena del despido, encima con Navidad a la vuelta de la esquina. Son amiguitas? Uf, qué emoción, esto es Pasión de Albaranes.


----------



## asiqué (30 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El negocio genera un margen del 33 por cien sobre ventas o 55 por cien sobre compras, no un 20.
> 
> Tu también me caes de puta madre, quizá vendamos risketos



si ese margen es limpio a fin de año esta bien. Pero tiene que ser a fin de año. 
Si vendes risketos seguro que ganas fama en el barrio!


----------



## asiqué (30 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El troll es él .....me ha superado, lo reconozco.
> Lo mío es un segundo puesto sin honores.
> Me retiro, me ha ganado. Es mi primera derrota como troll profesional.
> 
> ...



al menos sigues en el primer puesto de la firma mas larga y actualizada, solo te falta terminarla con un " jodete" despues de sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## javiwell (30 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿Le has dado puerta a la empleada?



Aún no pero pronto, ella ya lo sabe y lo entiende, además le viene bien el cambio para ponerse a estudiar mientras cobra paro, es más joven y no tiene hijos.

Queremos que cobre la paga de diciembre y además es un mes de trajín que nos vendrá bien tenerla. No es urgente para nosotros.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Por favor, haznos un regalo y cuéntanos cómo va a suceder la escena del despido, encima con Navidad a la vuelta de la esquina. Son amiguitas? Uf, qué emoción, esto es Pasión de Albaranes.



@Fornicious Jr , los palymobils pls, que si no lo tengo que hacer yo con la abeja maya y el caballito.


----------



## OBDC (30 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> al menos sigues en el primer puesto de la firma mas larga y actualizada, solo te falta terminarla con un " jodete" despues de sensei toca pelotas.



La firma se ha desarrollado a petición o impulso de algún forero. Como eres de los que aprecio y en honor a tu sugerencia se agregará el "jódete". Además me gusta

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (30 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> al menos sigues en el primer puesto de la firma mas larga y actualizada, solo te falta terminarla con un " jodete" despues de sensei toca pelotas.



Espero estés satisfecho con el resultado de tu sugerencia.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)


----------



## asiqué (30 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Espero estés satisfecho con el resultado de tu sugerencia.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)



Ya si es una firma perfecta


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Por favor, haznos un regalo y cuéntanos cómo va a suceder la escena del despido, encima con Navidad a la vuelta de la esquina. Son amiguitas? Uf, qué emoción, esto es Pasión de Albaranes.



Me sumo a la petición.

Imagínate a esa empleada, con la familia esperando los regalos de navidad, y ella recien despedida...BROTAL.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Cierto, no tiene nada que ofrecer. Bueno, solo una cosa: amenzar con cerrar la tienda y no pagar más.
> 
> Aunque eso con el casero tal vez, pero con el proveedor tampoco le sirve de nada.



El casero se queda con el depósito, pone el local en alquiler, y a correr.

Javito es español, no puede hacer esas cosas sin pagar. Y como bien dices, el proveedor se caería de la silla de la risa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Si has mejorado en el golf todo se perdona
> 
> 
> señor llévanos pronto



En su situación yo no podría ni dormir, imagínate irme a jugar al golf.

Pero bueno, Javito tiene el superpoder del pasotismo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Nov 2022)

Quieren que cobre la paga de diciembre? 

En serio? 

Hay alguien en ese negocio que sepa algo de laboral? 

La empleada va a cobrar la paga de diciembre la eches hoy (30 de nov) o el 1 de enero, porque ya se ha devengado

Que os venga bien mantenerla un mes por la campaña de Navidad, es otra historia

Pero creo que he hablado ya del tema en varios hilos de negocios que están apostándolo todo a la campaña de Navidad y lo único que van a hacer es cabar un poco más su hoyo retrasando lo que es inevitable: el cierre del negocio


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (30 Nov 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Aún no pero pronto, ella ya lo sabe y lo entiende, además le viene bien el cambio para ponerse a estudiar mientras cobra paro, es más joven y no tiene hijos.
> 
> Queremos que cobre la paga de diciembre y además es un mes de trajín que nos vendrá bien tenerla. No es urgente para nosotros.



Si ya lo sabe entonces vamos esperando el Predictor. Me encanta, le dais un par de meses de maniobra


----------



## OBDC (30 Nov 2022)

Me parece que las cajas se incrementarán notablemente cuando tiren a la empleada.
Como mínimo 50 pavitos diarios.
Lo que no está claro es como va la venta de polvorones este año.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)


----------



## OBDC (30 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Si ya lo sabe entonces vamos esperando el Predictor. Me encanta, le dais un par de meses de maniobra



Que noooo....que la despidieron mirándola a los ojos y esta todo ok.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)


----------



## javiwell (30 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Si ya lo sabe entonces vamos esperando el Predictor. Me encanta, le dais un par de meses de maniobra



Que fue de @Mundocruel ? Seguro que tiene algún tema de algo versionado por alguien que le va al pelo a esto de calcular los tiempos de la concepción.


----------



## kornconath (30 Nov 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Si ya lo sabe entonces vamos esperando el Predictor. Me encanta, le dais un par de meses de maniobra



Voto por baja por depresion u operación. No merece la pena un churumbel por mantener puesto en fruteria de Lugo


----------



## Maybe (30 Nov 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Voto por baja por depresion u operación. No merece la pena un churumbel por mantener puesto en fruteria de Lugo



Fibromialgia.



OBDC dijo:


> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)



Psé... la encuentro demasiado breve todavía, tal vez podrías añadirle algo más. A mí particularmente cuando entro al foro me gustaría poder tener a mano el Ulises de Joyce en versión original acompañado de su correspondiente traducción a varios idiomas, pero quizás a otros foreros les resulte más útil que añadas el Antiguo Testamento o la guía telefónica. Lo que tú veas


----------



## OBDC (1 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Fibromialgia.
> 
> 
> 
> Psé... la encuentro demasiado breve todavía, tal vez podrías añadirle algo más. A mí particularmente cuando entro al foro me gustaría poder tener a mano el Ulises de Joyce en versión original acompañado de su correspondiente traducción a varios idiomas, pero quizás a otros foreros les resulte más útil que añadas el Antiguo Testamento o la guía telefónica. Lo que tú veas



Ya tienes el ajuste de la firma teniendo en cuenta tu opinión.
Espero que sea de tu agrado, ya sabes que siempre me esfuerzo en ser mejor.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (1 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Fibromialgia.
> 
> 
> 
> Psé... la encuentro demasiado breve todavía, tal vez podrías añadirle algo más. A mí particularmente cuando entro al foro me gustaría poder tener a mano el Ulises de Joyce en versión original acompañado de su correspondiente traducción a varios idiomas, pero quizás a otros foreros les resulte más útil que añadas el Antiguo Testamento o la guía telefónica. Lo que tú veas



Fibromialgia le pega más a la panchi en cuanto vea lo que es currar 60 horas semanales. Todavía veremos a javito soltando el palo y colocando bandejas de polvorones (producto estrella con margen del 99%).


----------



## AEM (1 Dic 2022)

sin empleada la mujer tendrá que trabajar más y acabará desistiendo. Este negocio nunca tuvo futuro. Mejor hubiera sido quedarse de empleada, ganaría más y con muchos menos dolores de cabeza en la familia


----------



## kornconath (1 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Fibromialgia le pega más a la panchi en cuanto vea lo que es currar 60 horas semanales. Todavía veremos a javito soltando el palo y colocando bandejas de polvorones (producto estrella con margen del 99%).



por como siempre lo ha contado, de ilusionado, yo he dado por sentado que él era el que preparaba los cortes de salami y los polvorones.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

AEM dijo:


> sin empleada la mujer tendrá que trabajar más y acabará desistiendo. Este negocio nunca tuvo futuro. Mejor hubiera sido quedarse de empleada, ganaría más y con muchos menos dolores de cabeza en la familia



De empleada, hubiese cobrado la indemnización y estaría cobrando el paro

Y al acabar, con la niña más crecidita, ya se hubiese buscado otra frutería donde trabajar de empleada


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Dic 2022)

Que hagan cuentas, no sea que entre pagar las horas extras de guardería y a una nany le salga la broma más cara que teniendo a la empleada


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (1 Dic 2022)

Yo insisto en que dejar el paripé y que la mujer se quede en casa cuidando a la niña y haciendo la colada le sale más barato que toda esta historia, que puede acabar con un pufo bien gordo.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (1 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, no os parece muy revelador cómo prefieren echar a la pobre curranta que decirle a su amigo el mayorista que los números que les presentó eran más falsos que un billete de 3€ e intentar renegociar?

Que en realidad habría que hacer ambas, pero de eso ni hablamos.


----------



## kornconath (1 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Por cierto, no os parece muy revelador cómo prefieren echar a la pobre curranta que decirle a su amigo el mayorista que los números que les presentó eran más falsos que un billete de 3€ e intentar renegociar?
> 
> Que en realidad habría que hacer ambas, pero de eso ni hablamos.



Los números eran correctos, la peruchi contaba entre 800€ y 1000€ todos los dias.

A quien tiene que cantarle las cuarenta es a su señora esposa, que todo este tinglado es para que no mueva el culo.

El resto simplemente no son tontos, ven a un pardillo y hacen negocio


----------



## javiwell (1 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Los números eran correctos, la peruchi contaba entre 800€ y 1000€ todos los dias.
> 
> A quien tiene que cantarle las cuarenta es a su señora esposa, que todo este tinglado es para que no mueva el culo.
> 
> El resto simplemente no son tontos, ven a un pardillo y hacen negocio



Si por el resto te refieres al mayorista, este ha perdido venta exactamente igual que nosotros, compartimos la misma suerte en este caso como rezan los contratos de reaseguro.


----------



## AEM (1 Dic 2022)

Si pero el mayorista cobra el fijo del traspaso haya más o menos venta




javiwell dijo:


> Si por el resto te refieres al mayorista, este ha perdido venta exactamente igual que nosotros, compartimos la misma suerte en este caso como rezan los contratos de reaseguro.


----------



## Armin Arlert (1 Dic 2022)

Estáis ya vendiendo polvorones mantecados y demás?, esta habiendo buena demanda?
Esperais a después de Navidad para largar a la empleada o le dais matarile antes de Navidad?
Chapó por ti aquí sigues al pie del cañón aunque los números no salgan, eres un personaje pero has tenido los huevos de contar la inversión y aquí sigues dando la cara mucha gente que aquí participa no lo habrían hecho y muchos son fantasmas que en la vida real son casa papis y aquí son empresarios de éxito que viven en el barrio Salamanca, para aprender hay que equivocarse y así mejorar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Dic 2022)

AEM dijo:


> sin empleada la mujer tendrá que trabajar más y acabará desistiendo. Este negocio nunca tuvo futuro. Mejor hubiera sido quedarse de empleada, ganaría más y con muchos menos dolores de cabeza en la familia



Literalmente leí "mejor hubiera sido follarse a la empleada". No es coña.

Ahora que lo pienso, habría sido lo mejor.


----------



## OBDC (1 Dic 2022)

AEM dijo:


> sin empleada la mujer tendrá que trabajar más y acabará desistiendo. Este negocio nunca tuvo futuro. Mejor hubiera sido quedarse de empleada, ganaría más y con muchos menos dolores de cabeza en la familia



Trabajar más? Trabajó alguna vez? Su trabajo era ser la RRPP entre los comercios vecinos y tomar café con las clientas VIP y recibir los albaranes para pasárselos a Javito.
Se ocupaba del buen rollito entre "emperdedores"
Sin la empleada esta hazaña cierra al 15 de julio del 2023 con un pufo de 20k, y sin paro.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (1 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si por el resto te refieres al mayorista, este ha perdido venta exactamente igual que nosotros, compartimos la misma suerte en este caso como rezan los contratos de reaseguro.



Como estás jugando a porcentajes a volumen de negocio decreciente, te indico que el mayorista posiblemente mantenga el volumen de venta con menos pasivos que con la frutería.


----------



## Mundocruel (1 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que fue de @Mundocruel ? Seguro que tiene algún tema de algo versionado por alguien que le va al pelo a esto de calcular los tiempos de la concepción.



Perdona, es que me he comprado una casa y estoy de mudanza, llevo sin seguir el hilo una semana pero te pongo un tema random


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (1 Dic 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Estáis ya vendiendo polvorones mantecados y demás?, esta habiendo buena demanda?
> Esperais a después de Navidad para largar a la empleada o le dais matarile antes de Navidad?
> Chapó por ti aquí sigues al pie del cañón aunque los números no salgan, eres un personaje pero has tenido los huevos de contar la inversión y aquí sigues dando la cara mucha gente que aquí participa no lo habrían hecho y muchos son fantasmas que en la vida real son casa papis y aquí son empresarios de éxito que viven en el barrio Salamanca, para aprender hay que equivocarse y así mejorar.



Estos dos chapan la frutería y cogen el traspaso de un videoclub o un bar de cereales...


----------



## javiwell (1 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Perdona, es que me he comprado una casa y estoy de mudanza, llevo sin seguir el hilo una semana pero te pongo un tema random



Random... Que cutre

A donde te mudas, tenéis cerca alguna frutería?


----------



## Maybe (2 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Fibromialgia le pega más a la panchi en cuanto vea lo que es currar 60 horas semanales



El op dice que no se contradice, pero en pocos mensajes ha pasado de 'no todo en la vida es trabajar' a de repente no ver problema alguno en el hecho de que su mujer tenga que currar 55 horas semanales. Sinceramente yo creo que eso no puede acabar bien, sería preferible recortar el horario de apertura.



Armin Arlert dijo:


> para aprender hay que equivocarse y así mejorar



Es cierto que de los errores se aprende, pero sólo si los reconoces y haces lo posible para enmendarlos. Persistir en un error nunca te hará más sabio.



OBDC dijo:


> Espero que sea de tu agrado, ya sabes que siempre me esfuerzo en ser mejor.



Jaja, adalid de la brevedad… me gusta 

Por curiosidad, ¿cómo es que aparece todo el párrafo en el recuadro de texto en vez de en la sección destinada a la firma?


----------



## OBDC (2 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> .
> 
> Jaja, adalid de la brevedad… me gusta
> 
> Por curiosidad, ¿cómo es que aparece todo el párrafo en el recuadro de texto en vez de en la sección destinada a la firma?



Escribo sobre un código interpuesto previo al foro para garantizar que la firma entra en el bloque de texto y no en el área de firma, así evito que me la puedan bloquear y evitar ser leída. Asi cumplo mejor mi objetivo de molestar un poco más...cualquiera lo puede hacer.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (2 Dic 2022)

Pues yo he empezado a ir a la frutería barata que os comenté. Naranja de zumo a 0.59 y está dulce. ¿Tú a cuánto la tienes, javi?

Me cojo mi carro de la compra Paco y a traer kg, la auténtica salud, el Audi está sobrevalorado. Es de marca Rolser, eh, no soy un pobretón.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Random... Que cutre
> 
> A donde te mudas, tenéis cerca alguna frutería?



Un respeto al artista.

Pueblo de 3.000 habitantes, la auténtica salud, con frutería (tienda de pueblo con un poco de todo) a 100m y panadería enfrente.

Por cierto la inversion ha sido inferior a tu traspaso. Me toca reforma pero no pondré microcemento.


----------



## javiwell (2 Dic 2022)

AEM dijo:


> Si pero el mayorista cobra el fijo del traspaso haya más o menos venta



Pero solo una vez, luego se le acaba ese ingreso y el mayorista tiene que conseguir vender fruta igual que nosotros.


----------



## javiwell (2 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Un respeto al artista.
> 
> Pueblo de 3.000 habitantes, la auténtica salud, con frutería (tienda de pueblo con un poco de todo) a 100m y panadería enfrente.
> 
> Por cierto la inversion ha sido inferior a tu traspaso. Me toca reforma pero no pondré microcemento.



Abre hilo y describe las aventuras y desventuras de tu reforma joder, hay la hostia de opinadores deseando opinar.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (2 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pero solo una vez, luego se le acaba ese ingreso y el mayorista tiene que conseguir vender fruta igual que nosotros.



Cuando estéis en la ruina, os la recompra a cambio de condonar la deuda y pone a otra pancha al frente.

Qué pasa con las fruterías y las sudamericanas? En vuestras zonas también es como el 90% del personal?


----------



## javiwell (2 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Cuando estéis en la ruina, os la recompra a cambio de condonar la deuda y pone a otra pancha al frente.
> 
> Qué pasa con las fruterías y las sudamericanas? En vuestras zonas también es como el 90% del personal?



Es un trabajo que requiere saber hablar español, cobrar poco y que no requiere una buena cualificación académica.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (2 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Es un trabajo que requiere saber hablar español, cobrar poco y que no requiere una buena cualificación académica.



Pero aun así cualquier española que está de cajera podría hacerlo, no sé.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Abre hilo y describe las aventuras y desventuras de tu reforma joder, hay la hostia de opinadores deseando opinar.



No tengo necesidad de protagonismo, además es una casa peculiar y fácilmente reconocible, demasiados locos en este foro para exponerse.


----------



## javiwell (2 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No tengo necesidad de protagonismo, además es una casa peculiar y fácilmente reconocible, demasiados locos en este foro para exponerse.



Pues nada, nos lo perdemos.


----------



## Maybe (2 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Abre hilo y describe las aventuras y desventuras de tu reforma joder, *hay la hostia de opinadores deseando opinar*.



Reivindico nuestro derecho inalienable a opinar sobre cualquier cosa desde la barra del bar con aires de suficiencia. Es uno de los pocos placeres legales y gratuitos que nos quedan 



Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Qué pasa con las fruterías y las sudamericanas? En vuestras zonas también es como el 90% del personal?



Es cierto que gran parte de las fruterías suelen estar regentadas por inmigrantes, aunque en mi zona abundan más los marroquís y rumanos. Aquí un publirreportaje artículo explicando la historia de un humilde matrimonio formado por un peón de huerta y una limpiadora que, partiendo desde cero, ha construido un imperio (41 tiendas, 250 empleados en total, 28 M€ de facturación):









Los nuevos reyes de las fruterías | AGECU







www.agecu.es







OBDC dijo:


> Asi cumplo mejor mi objetivo de molestar un poco más...cualquiera lo puede hacer.



Luego dirás que no eres punky 

@Mundocruel, el pueblo que describes tiene buena pinta. Ánimo con la mudanza (y con la reforma).


----------



## javiwell (2 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Reivindico nuestro derecho inalienable a opinar sobre cualquier cosa desde la barra del bar con aires de suficiencia. Es uno de los pocos placeres legales y gratuitos que nos quedan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante artículo


----------



## OBDC (2 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No tengo necesidad de protagonismo, además es una casa peculiar y fácilmente reconocible, demasiados locos en este foro para exponerse.



Sin duda es más divertido que ser protagonista burlarse de los que tienen ansia de figuración.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Mundocruel (8 Dic 2022)

Hola, hay alguien?


----------



## OBDC (8 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Hola, hay alguien?



Si no pasamos nosotros esto no tiene interés. Creo que voy a abrir un hilo para debatir sobre este hilo, al mejor estilo Telecirco con los reality, que hace luego 10 programas paralelos en donde se burlan de los participantes de programa madre.
El interés no es el hilo, somos los comentaristas los que le damos vida. Sin nuestra participación [y algun difunto que quedo por el camino] no hubiera llegado a 5 páginas.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (8 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Hola, hay alguien?



Si, enero podré cifras del trimestre. 

Tema empleada, se prescindira de ella en diciembre 

Que tal van las ventas de diciembre? No lo sé

Que tal ha ido noviembre? Mal, 13500 de caja, cifra que estaría bien sin empleada.


----------



## OBDC (8 Dic 2022)

Vamos en un año en el 50% de la facturación prevista. Para el segundo año prescindirá de la electricidad y del local, y en el Audi con el maletero abierto recorrerá el barrio los sábados y domingos:



_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Armin Arlert (8 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si, enero podré cifras del trimestre.
> 
> Tema empleada, se prescindira de ella en diciembre
> 
> ...



Ya estáis tardando en largarla es que encima vais a ser tan hijo putas que justo unos días antes de Navidad. 
Aquí nos tendrás a unos cuantos esperando a que nos cuentes como fue el tema del despido, si la miraste a los ojos y que sentiste. Se viene drama en el hilo de la frutería, y a saber si romance también tras ese cruce de miradas furtivas.


----------



## Embeleduria (8 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si por el resto te refieres al mayorista, este ha perdido venta exactamente igual que nosotros, compartimos la misma suerte en este caso como rezan los contratos de reaseguro.



Porque el mayorista sólo os vende a vosotros

Igual le ha aumentado la faena teniendo que servir a más clientes, pero lo que no le vendéis vosotros ya se lo venden sus otros clientes

Y es más, con el fijo de los traspasos de vuestra frutería, y a otras que habrá tangado de igual manera, compensa vuestra bajada de facturación


----------



## Embeleduria (8 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Vamos en un año en el 50% de la facturación prevista. Para el segundo año prescindirá de la electricidad y del local, y en el Audi con el maletero abierto recorrerá el barrio los sábados y domingos:
> 
> 
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



En ciertas urbanizaciones era muy común que un pagés fuera con una furgoneta y vendiera frutas, hortalizas y huevos


----------



## javiwell (8 Dic 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Porque el mayorista sólo os vende a vosotros
> 
> Igual le ha aumentado la faena teniendo que servir a más clientes, pero lo que no le vendéis vosotros ya se lo venden sus otros clientes
> 
> Y es más, con el fijo de los traspasos de vuestra frutería, y a otras que habrá tangado de igual manera, compensa vuestra bajada de facturación



A ver, está todo el comercio de alimentación igual, el carnicero, el pescadero, el panadero, el frutero... El mercado central de frutas y verduras está moviendo menos mercancía y son varios mayoristas no sólo el nuestro.

La gente ha reducido su presupuesto para comida y está concentrando la demanda en lo más barato y alimenticio. Por eso cae nuestra facturación y la del mayorista.

Hemos notado especialmente menos venta de almendra, pistacho, polvorón, higos, cerezas, granadas, aguacate... Se lleva más plátano, manzana, naranja, patata, arroz, lentejas,


----------



## OBDC (8 Dic 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> En ciertas urbanizaciones era muy común que un pagés fuera con una furgoneta y vendiera frutas, hortalizas y huevos



Siguen vendiendo sandías y melones en veranos en "flagonetas" en los pueblos costeros mediterráneos.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Embeleduria (8 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver, está todo el comercio de alimentación igual, el carnicero, el pescadero, el panadero, el frutero... El mercado central de frutas y verduras está moviendo menos mercancía y son varios mayoristas no sólo el nuestro.
> 
> La gente ha reducido su presupuesto para comida y está concentrando la demanda en lo más barato y alimenticio. Por eso cae nuestra facturación y la del mayorista.



Pero el mayorista puede aumentar la base (el número de fruterías a las que vender) vosotros no (a menos que os metáis en abrir otra ruinosa frutería)

Si en vez de vender 100 a 20 fruterías, por la crisis sólo vende 50 por frutería, con encontrar más fruterías donde vender arregla las cifras

Vosotros ya habéis perdido muchos clientes, los que tenéis os compran menos (aunque hace un año asegurabas que a vosotros eran al último que os iban a dejar de comprar por mucha crisis que hubiera) y no tenéis forma de conseguir nuevos clientes, por lo que la facturación siempre irá decreciendo y si tu mujer es la que se coma todo el marrón si echáis a la dependienta, va a acabar hasta las narices de trabajar 14 diarias por menos sueldo y derechos que un SMI


----------



## bit (8 Dic 2022)

Aportaré mi opinión. Yo iría a por otro tipo de cliente. Gente que pueda pagar el kilo de tomates a 5 €. Eso si, el producto tiene que estar a la altura.


----------



## javiwell (8 Dic 2022)

Embeleduria dijo:


> Pero el mayorista puede aumentar la base (el número de fruterías a las que vender) vosotros no (a menos que os metáis en abrir otra ruinosa frutería)
> 
> Si en vez de vender 100 a 20 fruterías, por la crisis sólo vende 50 por frutería, con encontrar más fruterías donde vender arregla las cifras
> 
> Vosotros ya habéis perdido muchos clientes, los que tenéis os compran menos (aunque hace un año asegurabas que a vosotros eran al último que os iban a dejar de comprar por mucha crisis que hubiera) y no tenéis forma de conseguir nuevos clientes, por lo que la facturación siempre irá decreciendo y si tu mujer es la que se coma todo el marrón si echáis a la dependienta, va a acabar hasta las narices de trabajar 14 diarias por menos sueldo y derechos que un SMI



Son los mismos clientes se siempre pero dedican menos euros al consumo, están ahorrando y pagando otras cosas como la energía o la subida de la hipoteca.

Anualmente la empleada cuesta 22 mil euros , cuando ya no esté ese gasto, una facturación de 13 mil al mes da más que de sobra para mí muhe, incluso una facturación de 10 mil es suficiente con una sola persona.


----------



## javiwell (8 Dic 2022)

bit dijo:


> Aportaré mi opinión. Yo iría a por otro tipo de cliente. Gente que pueda pagar el kilo de tomates a 5 €. Eso si, el producto tiene que estar a la altura.



Necesitas un local caro en una zona llena de ricos que comen en casa.

Ese negocio está muy bien en la calle Serrano o en la Moraleja. El Corte Inglés también es buena plaza para esos productos.

Nuestra baza es un alquiler bajísimo en una avenida bastante transitada y con densidad de población y rentas medias.


----------



## kornconath (8 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Necesitas un local caro en una zona llena de ricos que comen en casa.
> 
> Ese negocio está muy bien en la calle Serrano o en la Moraleja. El Corte Inglés también es buena plaza para esos productos.
> 
> Nuestra baza es un alquiler bajísimo en una avenida bastante transitada y con densidad de población y rentas medias.



Habéis calculado el Footcount y el porcentaje que para a mirar la fruta, porcentaje que entra y compra?


----------



## javiwell (8 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Habéis calculado el Footcount y el porcentaje que para a mirar la fruta, porcentaje que entra y compra?



Si, el Footcount nos sale 32,58 redondeando a dos decimales

El porcentaje que entra y compra es el 100 por cien de los que entran y compran al menos la mitad de las veces últimamente.


----------



## Maybe (8 Dic 2022)

bit dijo:


> Aportaré mi opinión. Yo iría a por otro tipo de cliente. Gente que pueda pagar el kilo de tomates a 5 €. Eso si, el producto tiene que estar a la altura.



Suscribo. La crisis no afecta igual a toda la población, sería interesante especializarse en vender a los sectores que la notan menos. El problema -de nuevo- es que el op tiene firmada una exclusiva con el proveedor de los tomates... por tanto su capacidad de elección sobre las variedades que vende está limitada, ya que únicamente puede acceder a las que ofrece el mayorista.



javiwell dijo:


> Anualmente la empleada cuesta 22 mil euros , cuando ya no esté ese gasto, una facturación de 13 mil al mes da más que de sobra para mí muhe, *incluso una facturación de 10 mil es suficiente con una sola persona*.



Habría que definir 'suficiente'.

Suficiente quizás para sobrevivir, rezando siempre para que no surja cualquier imprevisto al que no puedas hacer frente. Uno no se complica la vida abriendo un negocio para eso. Mejor busquemos formas de subir la facturación, ¿no?


----------



## Maybe (8 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Necesitas un local caro en una zona llena de ricos que comen en casa.
> Ese negocio está muy bien en la calle Serrano o en la Moraleja.



Ahhh (suspiro). Sólo ves obstáculos...! 

No hace mucho tiempo estabas dispuesto a llevar las compras a domicilio, tal vez podrías retomar la idea y acercarles tú los productos a los clientes ricos. Si la montaña no va a Mahoma...


----------



## javiwell (8 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Ahhh (suspiro). Sólo ves obstáculos...!
> 
> No hace mucho tiempo estabas dispuesto a llevar las compras a domicilio, tal vez podrías retomar la idea y acercarles tú los productos a los clientes ricos. Si la montaña no va a Mahoma...



Con una sola persona no en la tienda no puedes llevar a domicilio, a no ser que pagues a globo una fortuna

Lo que puedes hacer para subir la facturación es ofrecer, sonreír, invitar a la gente a que pruebe cosas que generalmente no se lleva...

También hay margen para probar con algunas ofertas de precio en producto gancho


----------



## Maybe (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Con una sola persona no en la tienda no puedes llevar a domicilio, a no ser que pagues a globo una fortuna



O puede esa misma persona cerrar la tienda en horas de poca afluencia y dedicarlas al reparto.


----------



## asiqué (9 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Vamos en un año en el 50% de la facturación prevista. Para el segundo año prescindirá de la electricidad y del local, y en el Audi con el maletero abierto recorrerá el barrio los sábados y domingos:
> 
> 
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



yo veo a un tio vendiendo patatas en un audi y no me acerco.
Pero a Paco el patatero que viene por el poligano en una ford transit si se las compro.
En mi barrio natal los dueños de audi y bmw viejos venden cositas por gramos.

Cada vehiculo tiene su uso.


----------



## asiqué (9 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> O puede esa misma persona cerrar la tienda en horas de poca afluencia y dedicarlas al reparto.



No, a no ser que compense ganar mas dinero repartiendo con la tienda cerrada que abierta.
Y el cliente igual no quiere que el reparto sea a la hora de la siesta si no que a las 12 del mediodia.

Y digo yo, repitiendo, si el negocio es repartir por que no pasar del mayorista-arrendador y vender directo del mercamadrid de la zona? ese 20% que gana el mayorista repartiendote fruta seria para el


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> O puede esa misma persona cerrar la tienda en horas de poca afluencia y dedicarlas al reparto.



Creo que 10 horas al día de lunes a viernes más trabajar los sábados por la mañana ya es suficiente faena para cualquiera como para andar llevando sacos de patatas y agua mineral a un cuarto piso a 200 metros de la tienda.

Entre dos personas puede ser pero mi mujer no necesita hacer eso para facturar 500 euros más cada mes.


----------



## asiqué (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo que puedes hacer para subir la facturación es ofrecer, sonreír, invitar a la gente a que pruebe cosas que generalmente no se lleva...
> 
> También hay margen para probar con algunas ofertas de precio en *producto gancho*



Risketos
Mahou clasica
Chicles de melón


Ostia, asi a lo tonto parece mi cena de resaca cuando era joven


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Risketos
> Mahou clasica
> Chicles de melón
> 
> ...



Tenemos 

Estantería de patatas varias matutano
Cerveza Estrella Galicia
Ningún chicle


----------



## asiqué (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tenemos
> 
> Estantería de patatas varias matutano
> Cerveza Estrella Galicia
> Ningún chicle



ñe

la estrella galicia tiene un pase…
matutano nada… risketos 100% patrios
y chicles de melon,


asegura el tiro y ve a lo paco


----------



## Soundblaster (9 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Ahhh (suspiro). Sólo ves obstáculos...!
> 
> No hace mucho tiempo estabas dispuesto a llevar las compras a domicilio, tal vez podrías retomar la idea y acercarles tú los productos a los clientes ricos. Si la montaña no va a Mahoma...



o mejor aun..ofrecerlo bajo suscripción, para tener un flujo más constante, ofrecerle algun descuento al cliente, subir el precio por el envio si consigue darle al cliente algo que valora "envio a puerta a la hora que decida", cuestion de diseñar un ruta y calibrar los precios costo-beneficio


----------



## Maybe (9 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> No, a no ser que compense ganar mas dinero repartiendo con la tienda cerrada que abierta



Hablábamos de captar nuevos clientes, a ser posible de mayor poder adquisitivo. El op insiste en abrir más horas de las que una sola persona puede abarcar, yo sigo pensando que tener la tienda abierta en horas de poca afluencia es poco productivo, y abogo por dedicar esas horas y ese esfuerzo a algo que -tal vez- podría resultar más rentable. Habría que hacer números...



javiwell dijo:


> Creo que 10 horas al día de lunes a viernes más trabajar los sábados por la mañana ya es suficiente faena para cualquiera como para andar llevando sacos de patatas y agua mineral a un cuarto piso a 200 metros de la tienda.



No he hablado en ningún momento de trabajar más horas. Al parecer no me lees, porque de hecho llevo varias páginas recomendándote reducir el horario ahora que tu mujer va a estar sola. Mayor número de horas tras el mostrador no siempre significa mayor productividad.

La propuesta era tratar de conseguir llegar a más gente acercando tu tienda a un tipo de cliente que no es el target habitual. Eres tú quien se conforma con vender sacos de patatas y garrafas de agua a las abuelas del barrio.


----------



## Maybe (9 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> o mejor aun..ofrecerlo bajo suscripción, para tener un flujo más constante, ofrecerle algun descuento al cliente, subir el precio por el envio si consigue darle al cliente algo que valora "envio a puerta a la hora que decida", cuestion de diseñar un ruta y calibrar los precios costo-beneficio



Me gusta cómo piensas, tienes iniciativa. Pero al op creo que no le convence... lo ve demasiado complicado; él prefiere mantener un modelo de negocio basado en levantar la persiana y esperar a que los clientes le caigan del cielo.

Dicho esto, en su situación el envío a puerta a la hora que el cliente decida no me parece viable. Yo establecería un horario fijo para el reparto basándome en los tramos donde suelen flojear las ventas: 'se hacen envíos tal día y tal día, de tal hora a tal hora'.


----------



## Soundblaster (9 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Me gusta cómo piensas, tienes iniciativa. Pero al op creo que no le convence... lo ve demasiado complicado; él prefiere mantener un modelo de negocio basado en levantar la persiana y esperar a que los clientes le caigan del cielo.
> 
> Dicho esto, en su situación el envío a puerta a la hora que el cliente decida no me parece viable. Yo establecería un horario fijo para el reparto basándome en los tramos donde suelen flojear las ventas: 'se hacen envíos tal día y tal día, de tal hora a tal hora'.



por un kilo de tomates barato no, por unos señores tomates y unos aguacates tal vez.

lo complementaria con diseño de cestas de regalo con frutas, ofreciendo mis servicios a organizadores de eventos, bodas, hoteles y temas de nacimientos de niños.


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Hablábamos de captar nuevos clientes, a ser posible de mayor poder adquisitivo. El op insiste en abrir más horas de las que una sola persona puede abarcar, yo sigo pensando que tener la tienda abierta en horas de poca afluencia es poco productivo, y abogo por dedicar esas horas y ese esfuerzo a algo que -tal vez- podría resultar más rentable. Habría que hacer números...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdona que estaba centrado en otro hilo sobre una zorrilla de Deloitte que se infla a comer todo el día o no sé qué.

No veo lo de reducir horas para repartir porque, en las horas bajas también se vende lo cual tendría su coste de oportunidad y porque no hay un potencial mercado lo suficientemente grande y cercano a la tienda de gente que compra tomates caros cada día y desea que se los traigan justo en las horas que tú quieres cerrar. 

Ese tipo de target está guay pero no existe más que en las películas americanas.

Gracias por la idea, siguiente idea buenísima por favor


----------



## Maybe (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Gracias por la idea, siguiente idea buenísima por favor



Nah, mejor sigue pendiente de la zorrita de Deloitte 

¿Vender tomates más allá de tu barrio = fantasía de peli americana? Lo dicho, sólo ves obstáculos.


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Nah, mejor sigue pendiente de la zorrita de Deloitte
> 
> ¿Vender tomates más allá de tu barrio = fantasía de peli americana? Lo dicho, sólo ves obstáculos.








Empresas: - Día de trabajo de zorrita de Deloitte







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Maybe (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Empresas: - Día de trabajo de zorrita de Deloitte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Por qué me pasas el enlace? Si tratas de decirme algo, sé menos críptico... he intentado acabar de ver el vídeo, pero me he aburrido a los 20 segundos


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> ¿Por qué me pasas el enlace? Si tratas de decirme algo, sé menos críptico... he intentado acabar de ver el vídeo, pero me he aburrido a los 20 segundos



Joder pues que ya que se habla acerca de una zorrita de Deloitte en mi hilo la gente que lea tendrá curiosidad y querrá saber de qué va el otro hilo pero será una pereza buscarlo así que ya tengo yo la cortesía de enlazarlo.

Te perdiste el final? Es cuando viene el jijijeo con las copitas de vino


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Joder pues que ya que se habla acerca de una zorrita de Deloitte en mi hilo la gente que lea tendrá curiosidad y querrá saber de qué va el otro hilo pero será una pereza buscarlo así que ya tengo yo la cortesía de enlazarlo.
> 
> Te perdiste el final? Es cuando viene el jijijeo con las copitas de vino



Javito, estas perdiendo los modales refinados de campo de golf y te están saliendo los de verdadero....

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si, el Footcount nos sale 32,58 redondeando a dos decimales
> 
> El porcentaje que entra y compra es el 100 por cien de los que entran y compran al menos la mitad de las veces últimamente.



No entiendo como te salen decimales, lo has calculado a diez minutos y divides luego al minuto o algo? De ahí te entra cuánta gente? De esa gente que entra indicas que las mitad compra? 32 a la hora seria muy bajo, tipo pueblo de 5.000 habitantes en avenida concurrida. A diez minutos seguiria siendo bajo o no es avenida principal. Solo me cuadra el numero a los 5 minutos

Entiendo que 15 personas entren a comprar a la hora.. estariamos hablando de 15*5 (compra media que una vez comentaste)*8(horas de apertura)=600€ de caja diaria.

Eso querria decir que de 32 (personas a los cinco minutos)*12 (tramos de 5 minutos la hora)= 384 personas la hora te entran el 4% de los que pasan.

Vamos que no te entra ni el tato. Aunque si aplicamos tu tasa de conversión hablariamos del 8%, un poco mas positivo pero faltaria producto de impulse shopping 

Corrigeme algun numero o tenlo en cuenta para meter una campaña, aunque sea de buzoneo, en la zona.


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> No entiendo como te salen decimales, lo has calculado a diez minutos y divides luego al minuto o algo? De ahí te entra cuánta gente? De esa gente que entra indicas que las mitad compra? 32 a la hora seria muy bajo, tipo pueblo de 5.000 habitantes en avenida concurrida. A diez minutos seguiria siendo bajo o no es avenida principal. Solo me cuadra el numero a los 5 minutos
> 
> Entiendo que 15 personas entren a comprar a la hora.. estariamos hablando de 15*5 (compra media que una vez comentaste)*8(horas de apertura)=600€ de caja diaria.
> 
> ...



Por fin un poco de sensatez en este hilo.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Suscribo. La crisis no afecta igual a toda la población, sería interesante especializarse en vender a los sectores que la notan menos. El problema -de nuevo- es que el op tiene firmada una exclusiva con el proveedor de los tomates... por tanto su capacidad de elección sobre las variedades que vende está limitada, ya que únicamente puede acceder a las que ofrece el mayorista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se nota que entraste tardío en el hilo. Ya ha buscado incrementar la facturación con alternativas a cual más hilarante.
Uno de sus éxitos fue mirar a los ojos a una frutería online fracasada y quedarse con su clientela gratis. Lo que ganaba por entrega era una cifra menor que lo que le costaba el tiempo de la empleada en el desplazamiento.
Javito es un hueso muy duro, pero por resilencia se transformará en Mercabona.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Me gusta cómo piensas, tienes iniciativa. Pero al op creo que no le convence... lo ve demasiado complicado; él prefiere mantener un modelo de negocio basado en levantar la persiana y esperar a que los clientes le caigan del cielo.
> 
> Dicho esto, en su situación el envío a puerta a la hora que el cliente decida no me parece viable. Yo establecería un horario fijo para el reparto basándome en los tramos donde suelen flojear las ventas: 'se hacen envíos tal día y tal día, de tal hora a tal hora'.



Es que pagó 30k por una paupérrima cartera de clientes. Si acepta cambiar el modelo es aceptar que tiro esos 30k.
Igualmente solo los pensionistas tienen tiempo de ir a una frutería para estirar sus céntimos. Alguien con cierto poder adquisitivo sería un porcentaje muy escaso el que hiciera esa ronda, y nunca para conservar una tienda física abierta.
Y más en un barrio malillo...

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> No entiendo como te salen decimales, lo has calculado a diez minutos y divides luego al minuto o algo? De ahí te entra cuánta gente? De esa gente que entra indicas que las mitad compra? 32 a la hora seria muy bajo, tipo pueblo de 5.000 habitantes en avenida concurrida. A diez minutos seguiria siendo bajo o no es avenida principal. Solo me cuadra el numero a los 5 minutos
> 
> Entiendo que 15 personas entren a comprar a la hora.. estariamos hablando de 15*5 (compra media que una vez comentaste)*8(horas de apertura)=600€ de caja diaria.
> 
> ...



Como no se lo que es el Footcount puse 32,58 al tun tun 

De todos modos muchas gracias por el esfuerzo


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Como no se lo que es el Footcount puse 32,58 al tun tun
> 
> De todos modos muchas gracias por el esfuerzo



Todo este hilo es






_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Como no se lo que es el Footcount puse 32,58 al tun tun
> 
> De todos modos muchas gracias por el esfuerzo



Sumamos entonces que no sabes las cajas, a que no sabes los clientes que te entran.

Mucho te dura el negocio. Pobre señor padre, criar al niño para que se lo coma la calle.


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Sumamos entonces que no sabes las cajas, a que no sabes los clientes que te entran.
> 
> Mucho te dura el negocio. Pobre señor padre, criar al niño para que se lo coma la calle.



Pido disculpas de antemano, sabemos lo que son los clientes que entran pero no sabemos los que es el Footcount


----------



## Mas Pauer (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver, está todo el comercio de alimentación igual, el carnicero, el pescadero, el panadero, el frutero... El mercado central de frutas y verduras está moviendo menos mercancía y son varios mayoristas no sólo el nuestro.
> 
> La gente ha reducido su presupuesto para comida y está concentrando la demanda en lo más barato y alimenticio. Por eso cae nuestra facturación y la del mayorista.
> 
> Hemos notado especialmente menos venta de almendra, pistacho, polvorón, higos, cerezas, granadas, aguacate... Se lleva más plátano, manzana, naranja, patata, arroz, lentejas,




Si vuestra venta media, calculada con los pocos datos que disponemos era inferior a 5€ podrías, por favor, hacernos participes del dato actual del importe medio por compra/cliente?


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Todo este hilo es
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Si vuestra venta media, calculada con los pocos datos que disponemos era inferior a 5€ podrías, por favor, hacernos participes del dato actual del importe medio por compra/cliente?



Esta grabado en la caja registradora pero el documento con el que yo cuento en papel es la suma de ventas del día.

5 euros es una cifra orientativa pero puede variar. 

Hay gente que se lleva el pan, otros te piden cuatro naranjas otros llenan carrito de la compra con patata cebolla, manzana naranja, uva, dos botellas de vino barra de pan, cartón de leche y limones ...

La media.... Pa que


----------



## kornconath (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Esta grabado en la caja registradora pero el documento con el que yo cuento en papel es la suma de ventas del día.
> 
> 5 euros es una cifra orientativa pero puede variar.
> 
> ...



La medida de la cesta te vale para un valor rápido de contabilización del valor del cliente.

Te permite igualmente saber, si lo haces bien en la colocación de producto, evaluar en qué horas se hacen las medidas más altas y en que horas las medidas más bajas.

De ahí optimizar los horarios de apertura por ejemplo.

El porcentaje de clientes que entran respecto al que pasa por la puerta te permite evaluar la visibilidad de la tienda, y el de clientes que entran en contra de los que compran te permite evaluar el rendimiento del personal.

Tienes mil valores que parametrizar, te estoy indicando cuatro y hay cuarenta y atacar con una solución adecuada, más allá de "ohhh me entra la mitad de dinero que hace dos años, será la guerra o la madre que parió a mi limeña (muhé), que no sabe sumar"

O puedes seguir haciendo el capullo gastando el dinero de tu padre. Y mantenernos entretenidos dos años más, con cajas de 200€ diarias.

Espabila coño, que te come la calle. Seas contable o no.


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> La medida de la cesta te vale para un valor rápido de contabilización del valor del cliente.
> 
> Te permite igualmente saber, si lo haces bien en la colocación de producto, evaluar en qué horas se hacen las medidas más altas y en que horas las medidas más bajas.
> 
> ...



No necesitamos medir la venta media de cada franja horaria porque no nos estamos planteando reducir franjas horarias y, si queremos reducir levemente, el horario ya conocemos en que franja:

A primerísima hora entre las 9:00 y las 9:30 y a primera hora de la tarde entre las 17:30 y las 18:00

Esas son las horas de menos venta y que mejor se adaptan a nuestra vida para reducir horario si quisiéramos.

Además son horas en que si va alguien y lo ve cerrado, normalmente está dispuesto a pasarse un rato más tarde y hacer la compra que quería hacer sabiendo a qué hora abre.


La media por franjas horarias varía una barbaridad segun llueva o haga sol, estación del año, borrasca de frío polar o no, eventos deportivos, periodos vacacionales que se tomen los vecinos... Por ahora no necesitamos datos para hacer una regresión lineal con un R2 de 0,68 y hacernos una paja, con abrir la tienda y ver crecer la pasta nos llega.


----------



## lucky starr (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No necesitamos medir la venta media de cada franja horaria porque no nos estamos planteando reducir franjas horarias y, si queremos reducir levemente, el horario ya conocemos en que franja:
> 
> A primerísima hora entre las 9:00 y las 9:30 y a primera hora de la tarde entre las 17:30 y las 18:00
> 
> ...



Crees que no. Pero TODAS las tiendas de retail del mundo se gestionan con los indicadores básicos que te estan planteanmdo.

Y las que no, pues cierran.


----------



## Embeleduria (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No necesitamos medir la venta media de cada franja horaria porque no nos estamos planteando reducir franjas horarias y, si queremos reducir levemente, el horario ya conocemos en que franja:
> 
> A primerísima hora entre las 9:00 y las 9:30 y a primera hora de la tarde entre las 17:30 y las 18:00
> 
> ...



Otra vez haciendo trampas al solitario

La reducción de horas coincide sospechosamente con las horas de entrada y salida de la niña de la guarde

Mientras no saquéis a la niña de la ecuación y tu mujer se conciencie que tener un negocio es no tener vida más allá de la frutería, no vais a remontar


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Crees que no. Pero TODAS las tiendas de retail del mundo se gestionan con los indicadores básicos que te estan planteanmdo.
> 
> Y las que no, pues cierran.



Que si va a querer higos señora


----------



## Maybe (9 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Te permite igualmente saber, si lo haces bien en la colocación de producto, evaluar en qué horas se hacen las medidas más altas y en que horas las medidas más bajas.
> De ahí optimizar los horarios de apertura por ejemplo.
> El porcentaje de clientes que entran respecto al que pasa por la puerta te permite evaluar la visibilidad de la tienda, y el de clientes que entran en contra de los que compran te permite evaluar el rendimiento del personal.
> Tienes mil valores que parametrizar, te estoy indicando cuatro y hay cuarenta y atacar con una solución adecuada, más allá de "ohhh me entra la mitad de dinero que hace dos años, será la guerra o la madre que parió a mi limeña (muhé), que no sabe sumar"



THIS.

Una verdadera lástima que el op no sepa apreciar tus consejos, porque al parecer los datos no sirven para nada y la filosofía de empresa es 'Dios proveerá' o algo así:



javiwell dijo:


> Por ahora no necesitamos datos para hacer una regresión lineal con un R2 de 0,68 y hacernos una paja, con abrir la tienda y ver crecer la pasta nos llega.



Pues entonces poco más queda ya por decir... alea jacta est. Vayan desalojando el hilo ordenadamente.


----------



## Maybe (9 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Javito, estas perdiendo los modales refinados de campo de golf y te están saliendo los de verdadero



Creo que ha activado el modo troll... anoche estaba desatado, y hoy por lo visto sigue igual. Empiezo a pensar que escribe bajo los influjos de alguna bebida espirituosa. O eso, o le han usurpado la cuenta 



javiwell dijo:


> Que si va a querer higos señora



@javiwell, ¿eres tú? ¿te encuentras bien? Si te tienen amordazado en la trastienda trata de acercarte al teclado y mándanos una señal para que vayamos a rescatarte!


----------



## Silluzollope (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por ahora no necesitamos datos para hacer una regresión lineal con un R2 de 0,68 y hacernos una paja, con abrir la tienda y ver crecer la pasta nos llega.



Precisamente el problema es que la pasta decrece, no la veis crecer.


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Creo que ha activado el modo troll... anoche estaba desatado, y hoy por lo visto sigue igual. Empiezo a pensar que escribe bajo los influjos de alguna bebida espirituosa. O eso, o le han usurpado la cuenta
> 
> 
> 
> @javiwell, ¿eres tú? ¿te encuentras bien? Si te tienen amordazado en la trastienda trata de acercarte al teclado y mándanos una señal para que vayamos a rescatarte!



&


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Precisamente el problema es que la pasta decrece, no la veis crecer.



Sin empleada empezará a crecer la pasta en el banco


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> THIS.
> 
> Una verdadera lástima que el op no sepa apreciar tus consejos, porque al parecer los datos no sirven para nada y la filosofía de empresa es 'Dios proveerá' o algo así:
> 
> ...



Prima el principio de in dubio pro apertura que es mucho más prudente que una toma de datos de ventas por horas para cerrar a tal hora a ver si haces un deliveriy a tu target pero al final no hay pedido para llevar a esa hora a nadie.


----------



## Maybe (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> &





Aguanta! En breve llegará la patrulla (espero).


----------



## Maybe (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Prima el principio de in dubio pro apertura que es mucho más prudente que una toma de datos de ventas por horas para cerrar a tal hora a ver si haces un deliveriy a tu target pero al final no hay pedido para llevar a esa hora a nadie.



La toma de datos sirve para mucho más que eso, como explica más arriba @kornconath. Si la facturación sigue bajando, algo tendrás que hacer...


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Esta grabado en la caja registradora pero el documento con el que yo cuento en papel es la suma de ventas del día.
> 
> 5 euros es una cifra orientativa pero puede variar.
> 
> ...



Te lo dije en su momento, pereza me da buscarlo, cuanto más presumes de los que cargan el carro más te tiras piedras. Las matemáticas son puñeteras.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> venga que tengo algo de tiempo
> 
> 16.000€ de facturación / 5€ de compra media = 3.200 compras (unas 115 al día)
> 
> ...



Te lo recuerdo


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> El cálculo que le hice yo es que cada cliente gastaba de media menos de 5€ por compra, no lo había hecho él, crees que va a tener la media por franja horaria?
> 
> Aquí no ha habido ningún cálculo antes de comprar la tienda, salvo los famosos números de la mujer de 1.000 € de caja diaria y nunca menos de 600, no hay ningún número después de la compra, salvo el nuevo mantra de "Eq que en 30 años habremos ganado minolles" y no habrá ningún número en el futuro, esto último es LITERAL.
> 
> La frutería es una realidad paralela y maridolelo.



+ cita


----------



## kornconath (9 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> La toma de datos sirve para mucho más que eso, como explica más arriba @kornconath. Si la facturación sigue bajando, algo tendrás que hacer...



¿Y las risas si resulta que la empleada era la que mantenía el rendimiento de hace dos años y es la mujer la que está tumbando el negocio?

¿O que han perdido el boca a boca porque antes el dueño le metía una manzana al cliente que gastaba más de 6€ para que la probara para otro dia?

¿O que han abierto un Mercadona a 5 min de coche que les tumba el precio de la fruta porque le interesa quedarse con el mercado de proximidad?

Ni idea, no hay nadie al volante, los datos no interesan. Solo un resumen trimestral de in&out para salvar la papeleta de la liquidación de impuestos. 

Que si la guerra que si la recesión que si todos estan igual, excusas de coño en vinagre. Que sólo vale para que sus inútiles compañeros de golf asientan con indiferencia mientras se toman una Estrella Galicia a 3€ en el bar que da al hoyo 1. 

Al final es ver a un señor con mentalidad de niño patalero y palillero, que responde a un problema de tendencia con "las decisiones no hay que tomarlas en caliente" como si fuera una pelicula Paco Martinez Soria y esperar dos meses le da "tiempo a pensar" creyendo el trabajo de retail como uno intelectual supongo. 

Pero que elige echar a la empleada en diciembre, que es cuando puede recuperar facturación. 

Me corto los huevos porque es cuando la cría está en casa y como no hay que recogerla ni moverla ahora es cuando quieren hacer la transición. De corazón que espero que la empleada se meta en baja por depresión y denuncie condiciones laborales a comisiones, aún siendo mentira.


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Te lo dije en su momento, pereza me da buscarlo, cuanto más presumes de los que cargan el carro más te tiras piedras. Las matemáticas son puñeteras.



Mi carrooo me lo robaaarooouun


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> ¿Y las risas si resulta que la empleada era la que mantenía el rendimiento de hace dos años y es la mujer la que está tumbando el negocio?
> 
> ¿O que han perdido el boca a boca porque antes el dueño le metía una manzana al cliente que gastaba más de 6€ para que la probara para otro dia?
> 
> ...



Quisimos estirar al mes de diciembre porque se ha portado muy bien con nosotros y queremos que cobre nómina de diciembre más finiquito para las navidades.

Podemos estirarlo hasta ahí y se lo merece claramente.


----------



## kornconath (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Quisimos estirar al mes de diciembre porque se ha portado muy bien con nosotros y queremos que cobre nómina de diciembre más finiquito para las navidades.
> 
> Podemos estirarlo hasta ahí y se lo merece claramente.



Que es "se a portado muy bien con nosotro"

¿Que os la chupa al cierre? Contratad puto o puta

¿Que hace buenos números? ¿Como los habeis parametrizado? Si son mejores que los de tu mujer sobra tu mujer.

¿Que es simpatica y os saluda?¿Sabes que lo hace porque trabaja para vosotros?

¿Cualquier cosa de lo previo merece soltar 1600/2000€ en la situacion que no estais repartiendo beneficio sino cortando una tendencia bajista?

No entiendo nada


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Que es "se a portado muy bien con nosotro"
> 
> ¿Que os la chupa al cierre? Contratad puto o puta
> 
> ...



La empleada ya era empleada antes de que nosotros compramos la tienda, compañera y amiga de mi mujer.

Siempre que mi mujer ha necesitado cambiar días con ellas o que haga más horas determinado día etc.

También nos ha ayudado alguna que otra vez cuidando a nuestra hija con otra amiguita

Siempre ha sido sincera, y ha trabajado con la actitud que uno debe.

Arrieritos somos y en el camino nos encontraremos. Puede que la necesitemos más adelante o ahora para que cuide a la niña y mi mujer quiere conservar la amistad y no le ha ocultado nada.


----------



## kornconath (9 Dic 2022)

P


javiwell dijo:


> La empleada ya era empleada antes de que nosotros compramos la tienda, compañera y amiga de mi mujer.
> 
> Siempre que mi mujer ha necesitado cambiar días con ellas o que haga más horas determinado día etc.
> 
> ...



Por lo que cuentas es mas probable que la empleada mantuviera el ritmo de tienda y sea tu mujer la que ha bajado el ritmo.

Si es el caso el tiempo que os habéis tomado para la decisión sólo ha valido para perderlo.

Y tras el despido se caiga el castillo de naipes que os habéis montado, y que consiste en mantener ingresos y ahorrar un sueldo, porque y repito si es el caso, tu mujer gana mas dinero sin estar en tienda que estando.

Lo peor del asunto es que no teneis ni idea de que va a pasar, porque menosprecias la toma de datos bien por ignorancia, bien por soberbia.


----------



## Pirro (9 Dic 2022)

Tengo un plan de viabilidad para la empresa.

Siendo una frutería, tendrá fácil acceso a pepinos. Con muy poco dinero puede encargar en aliexpress 100 baterías y 100 motorcillos eléctricos. Con algo de técnica los inserta en los pepinos y los vende como consoladores ecológicos. Con tal proyecto, al ser inclusivo -el pepino le cabe a todos con independencia de su credo, sexo, orientación, raza, ideología- y ecosostenible -el pepino se biodegrada y puede servir de compost, de hecho con el uso acumulará estiércol- le permitirá acceder a los fondos Next Generation para crecer en el negocio y financiar la adquisición de una nueva frutería al palillero que le vendió la primera.

Y si por algún casual el plan fracasa y no le conceden la ayuda, siempre podrá meterse los pepinos por el culo.


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> P
> 
> Por lo que cuentas es mas probable que la empleada mantuviera el ritmo de tienda y sea tu mujer la que ha bajado el ritmo.
> 
> ...



Por falta de masa estadística, he trabajado muchos años en aseguradora y se lo que es medir riegos ponerles precio y elaborar estadísticas.

No necesitamos conocer una información granulada por horas y días de las ventas de la tienda el que está ahí todos los días ya sabe a qué horas viene la gente.

El timo de trabajo no ha bajado lo que ha bajado es la cantidad de euros que la gente saca de la cartera para comprar comida.


----------



## frangelico (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por falta de masa estadística, he trabajado muchos años en aseguradora y se lo que es medir riegos ponerles precio y elaborar estadísticas.
> 
> No necesitamos conocer una información granulada por horas y días de las ventas de la tienda el que está ahí todos los días ya sabe a qué horas viene la gente.
> 
> El timo de trabajo no ha bajado lo que ha bajado es la cantidad de euros que la gente saca de la cartera para comprar comida.



Cuál es el nivel de renta del barrio de la frutería? Que la gente deje de gastar en fruta y verdura es una señal bastante grave. Cómo andará entonces la carne o el pescado.


----------



## javiwell (9 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cuál es el nivel de renta del barrio de la frutería? Que la gente deje de gastar en fruta y verdura es una señal bastante grave. Cómo andará entonces la carne o el pescado.



En torno a 25.000 euros de media

No han dejado de comer, eligen frutas y verduras más baratos que antes para contrarrestar ostras cosas que han subido la polla


----------



## frangelico (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En torno a 25.000 euros de media
> 
> No han dejado de comer, eligen frutas y verduras más baratos que antes para contrarrestar ostras cosas que han subido la polla



Pues no es un sitio pobre. Mal deben andar entonces muchos consumos en el país.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La empleada ya era empleada antes de que nosotros compramos la tienda, compañera y amiga de mi mujer.
> 
> Siempre que mi mujer ha necesitado cambiar días con ellas o que haga más horas determinado día etc.
> 
> ...



Plan sin fisuras, especialidad de javito, cambiar un sueldo que produce poco por un sueldo que no produce nada.

Que alguien le pegue un tiro y acabe con este sufrimiento.


----------



## kornconath (9 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Por falta de masa estadística, he trabajado muchos años en aseguradora y se lo que es medir riegos ponerles precio y elaborar estadísticas.
> 
> No necesitamos conocer una información granulada por horas y días de las ventas de la tienda el que está ahí todos los días ya sabe a qué horas viene la gente.
> 
> El timo de trabajo no ha bajado lo que ha bajado es la cantidad de euros que la gente saca de la cartera para comprar comida.



Me dices que sabes que te estás mojando porque has vendido paraguas.

Ya se sabrá otro dia si eso el motivo. Que quizás es lluvia o quizás te mea el del quinto.

Cuando dices que el ritmo no ha variado es porque el número de operaciones se ha mantenido o porque "te dicen que trabajan".

Porque resulta raro (sino imposible) mantener el ritmo (ese numero de operaciones) y perder la mitad de los ingresos en un escenario no recesivo. O bien antes se tocaban la chirimolla, o bien ahora no podrá tirarse adela te el negocio, que entiendo calculado para 80h semanales. 

O bien antes estabas fuera de precio y recogias migajas, y ahora sigues fuera y te han calado.

Me da que vuelves con las excusas.

De todas formas los números son crueles. Si tu mujer es la inutil se sabrá pronto.


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Plan sin fisuras, especialidad de javito, cambiar un sueldo que produce poco por un sueldo que no produce nada.
> 
> Que alguien le pegue un tiro y acabe con este sufrimiento.



La lógica de Javito deriva en razonamientos lo más cortoplacistas que puede haber. Si fuera jugador de ajedrez no lograría ir más allá de tres jugadas para tomar la decisión de mover ficha. Si soluciona en el momento el problema no logra dimensionar lo que pone en riesgo a futuro. Y el resultado lo estamos viendo.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Silluzollope (9 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues no es un sitio pobre. Mal deben andar entonces muchos consumos en el país.



No descartes que los 25.000 de renta media salgan de un estudio de la _tanned balls university_


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> La toma de datos sirve para mucho más que eso, como explica más arriba @kornconath. Si la facturación sigue bajando, algo tendrás que hacer...



Despedir a la empleada, con eso ya lo soluciona todo y vuelve a jugar al golf sin preocupaciones.

Siguiendo la trayectoria del hilo, cada poco aparece una genialidad que va a resolver todos los problemas, pero la caja nunca deja de menguar.

Yo después de ver cómo un tío que supuestamente se maneja con números justifica el pasarse cualquier métrica por el forro, me da que la frutería está muerta y enterrada y mantiene el hilo por ego y entretenerse. ¿Cómo coño puede decir alguien que da igual cuánto gaste el cliente medio o cómo se distribuyen las ventas a lo largo del día? Eso lo sabe hasta Antoñito el de la Juani.


----------



## Maybe (10 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Yo después de ver cómo un tío que supuestamente se maneja con números justifica el pasarse cualquier métrica por el forro, me da que la frutería está muerta y enterrada y mantiene el hilo por ego y entretenerse. ¿Cómo coño puede decir alguien que da igual cuánto gaste el cliente medio o cómo se distribuyen las ventas a lo largo del día?



Es que es de locos. Tiene en su mano las herramientas para averiguar el motivo de la bajada tan drástica en la facturación y ponerle remedio, pero se cierra en banda: 'es que la media puede variar si llueve, si hay fútbol o si los rusos logran tomar Bajmut'... ya no sabes si tomarte el hilo en serio o no.


----------



## OBDC (10 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Es que es de locos. Tiene en su mano las herramientas para averiguar el motivo de la bajada tan drástica en la facturación y ponerle remedio, pero se cierra en banda: 'es que la media puede variar si llueve, si hay fútbol o si los rusos logran tomar Bajmut'... ya no sabes si tomarte el hilo en serio o no.



Ya te digo que no puede ser verdad. Este es un chaval de 15 que finge, o es oligofrénico o nos trolea a todos.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Dic 2022)

La manta de la mentira es lo que tiene que si te tapas la cabeza se te descubren los pies y al reves.

Por eso no puede dar numeros de nada, ni de cuantos clientes entran en un día, ni de compra media, ni de nada.


OBDC dijo:


> Ya te digo que no puede ser verdad. Este es un chaval de 15 que finge, o es oligofrénico o nos trolea a todos.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Las tres opciones no son excluyentes entre ellas.


----------



## javiwell (10 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Es que es de locos. Tiene en su mano las herramientas para averiguar el motivo de la bajada tan drástica en la facturación y ponerle remedio, pero se cierra en banda: 'es que la media puede variar si llueve, si hay fútbol o si los rusos logran tomar Bajmut'... ya no sabes si tomarte el hilo en serio o no.



Yo no estoy ahí todo el día para apuntar en un papel una cuenta de los clientes que entran en cada franja horaria.

Mi mujer no va a hacer eso por vosotros y tampoco lee el hilo. Pero tiene una noción bastante aproximada de la gente que suele entrar por franja horaria e incluso las caras y lo que piden.

En las horas que vende poco también está dispuesta a abrir porque le viene bien ese tiempo para las tareas que no son pesar y cobrar ya que ahora está sola y así puede trabajar con menos estrés en las horas puntas.


----------



## kornconath (10 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo no estoy ahí todo el día para apuntar en un papel una cuenta de los clientes que entran en cada franja horaria.
> 
> Mi mujer no va a hacer eso por vosotros y tampoco lee el hilo. Pero tiene una noción bastante aproximada de la gente que suele entrar por franja horaria e incluso las caras y lo que piden.
> 
> En las horas que vende poco también está dispuesta a abrir porque le viene bien ese tiempo para las tareas que no son pesar y cobrar ya que ahora está sola y así puede trabajar con menos estrés en las horas puntas.



Es la mujer que veia cajas de 1000€ diarias o la has cambiado. Porque la previa dudo supiera sumar. Es experta en aproximaciones


----------



## OBDC (10 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> La manta de la mentira es lo que tiene que si te tapas la cabeza se te descubren los pies y al reves.
> 
> Por eso no puede dar numeros de nada, ni de cuantos clientes entran en un día, ni de compra media, ni de nada.
> 
> ...









_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (11 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Caja media: 1.000 euros con unos 200 clientes todos los días, en 3 años contando el dinero, ni un solo día ha bajado de 650 euros la caja y ha habido varios de 1.400




Citas para el recuerdo.

Pero oye, el ritmo ahora es el mismo.

Animo crack! Feliz domingo


----------



## Mundocruel (11 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Citas para el recuerdo.
> 
> Pero oye, el ritmo ahora es el mismo.
> 
> Animo crack! Feliz domingo



Y de esos 1.000 de caja media / 200 clientes diarios salió la media, paupérrima, de 5€ por compra.

Cualquiera hubiera visto que no cuadran los números pero una mirada de un mayorista le nubla la vista al más pintado.

Porque 5€ de compra media en una frutería ya es triste pero en una que vende todo lo que vende esta es tristisimo.


----------



## OBDC (11 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y de esos 1.000 de caja media / 200 clientes diarios salió la media, paupérrima, de 5€ por compra.
> 
> Cualquiera hubiera visto que no cuadran los números pero una mirada de un mayorista le nubla la vista al más pintado.
> 
> Porque 5€ de compra media en una frutería ya es triste pero en una que vende todo lo que vende esta es tristisimo.



Esa frutería la pilla un paki y vive él y toda la familia de los beneficios. Pero se levanta a las 6 de la mañana y va a buscar género con el carro y la bicicleta y va mirando siempre el suelo, no vaya a ser que lo mire a los ojos un mayorista.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (11 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pensamos que crecerá la facturación cuando terminen de construirse los 2 edificios de viviendas de lujo que se están haciendo a 100 metros.
> 
> Muchos de esos residentes pasarán día a día por delante de nuestro comercio, aunmentara la densidad de población y la renta per capita de la zona





javiwell dijo:


> Tenemos ya 2 supermercados grandes en 200 metros a la redonda.



@Javito que tal los clientes de los edificios de lujo, van a la peruana o a los supermercados que te montaron al lado.

El ritmo bien? Tu señora no mueve ni el polvo cuando pasa por al lado


----------



## javiwell (11 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> @Javito que tal los clientes de los edificios de lujo, van a la peruana o a los supermercados que te montaron al lado.
> 
> El ritmo bien? Tu señora no mueve ni el polvo cuando pasa por al lado



No hay ningún supermercado nuevo al lado, están los mismos dos supermercados que estaban cerca y las mismas tiendas de alimentación de momento.

Los edificios nuevos no están terminados pero les falta poco, están a dos minutos andando y vivirán allí unas 40 familias de renta alta con su piso y plaza de garaje nuevos céntricos, pisos de 400 mil para arriba.


----------



## kornconath (11 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No hay ningún supermercado nuevo al lado, están los mismos dos supermercados que estaban cerca y las mismas tiendas de alimentación de momento.
> 
> Los edificios nuevos no están terminados pero les falta poco, están a dos minutos andando y vivirán allí unas 40 familias de renta alta con su piso y plaza de garaje nuevos céntricos, pisos de 400 mil para arriba.



Esos edificios no existen javi, que la cita es de septiembre de 2021 e indicabas que se estaban construyendo.


----------



## javiwell (11 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Esos edificios no existen javi, que la cita es de septiembre de 2021 e indicabas que se estaban construyendo.



En septiembre 2021 estaban haciendo un socavón para cimentar y hacer parking, son 7 plantas eso no se hace en 12 meses


----------



## OBDC (11 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Esos edificios no existen javi, que la cita es de septiembre de 2021 e indicabas que se estaban construyendo.



Da igual, la gente que compre en esos edificios no compra en fruterias: no es perfil.

El perfil de cliente de la frutería es:
1) Persona con alta disponibilidad de tiempo para hacer compras fraccionadas en diversos sitios y a diario.
2) Renta baja o media en el mejor de los casos.
3) Franja etaria de 50 parriba.
4) Cotilla de barrio nivel Dios.

Ni uno de los que compre en esas dos edificaciones pasa ni una vez a la semana a pie por delante de la frutería, y no van a ir a oler el olor rancio de abuelas sudorosas con tunicas de polyester a una frutería de barrio perdiendo tiempo en ahorrar 2 € perdiendo una hora en la que ganarían 50....

Yo le iría cambiando el nombre a la frutería tipo "El Ocaso" o similar, así atrae a su público de forma más eficiente.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## cohynetes (11 Dic 2022)

Ya han echado a la empleada?


----------



## OBDC (11 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Ya han echado a la empleada?



La empleada no existe, son los padres.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (12 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Ya han echado a la empleada?



En enero se hará resumen, a ver si voy a poner ahora la carta, el día, la dirección de la frutería, el nombre de la empleada y el número de cuenta bancaria.


----------



## cohynetes (12 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En enero se hará resumen, a ver si voy a poner ahora la carta, el día, la dirección de la frutería, el nombre de la empleada y el número de cuenta bancaria.



Y lo turrones cómo van?


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> En enero se hará resumen, a ver si voy a poner ahora la carta, el día, la dirección de la frutería, el nombre de la empleada y el número de cuenta bancaria.



Como vas a tramitar el despido?


----------



## javiwell (12 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Como vas a tramitar el despido?



Segun dictan los usos costumbres y modas y con la ayuda de nuestra asesoría fiscal laboral y contable


----------



## javiwell (12 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Y lo turrones cómo van?



Polvorones, es la pasión de polvorones.

Pues la semana pasada hubo buenas cajas de 800 aprox pero hubo festivos por en medio cosa que también ayuda a que en los laborables haya más venta.

Se están vendiendo polvorones y este año son más caros pero no sé decirte aún en términos comparativos con el año pasado


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (12 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Da igual, la gente que compre en esos edificios no compra en fruterias: no es perfil.
> 
> El perfil de cliente de la frutería es:
> 1) Persona con alta disponibilidad de tiempo para hacer compras fraccionadas en diversos sitios y a diario.
> ...



O que la frutería tenga 1) calidad muy superior al supermercado a mismos precios / 2) calidad igual o mejor que el supermercado a precios mucho más bajos.

Yo creo que ninguna de las opciones se cumple, parece frutería paco carera y normalita.


----------



## cohynetes (12 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> O que la frutería tenga 1) calidad muy superior al supermercado a mismos precios / 2) calidad igual o mejor que el supermercado a precios mucho más bajos.
> 
> Yo creo que ninguna de las opciones se cumple, parece frutería paco carera y normalita.



Por qué te crees que aún no ha aparecido el Hassan a montar la frutería? Porque solo pasan moscas y bueno,los albañiles de los dos edificios a comerse con los ojos a la mujer de javito


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (12 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Por qué te crees que aún no ha aparecido el Hassan a montar la frutería? Porque solo pasan moscas y bueno,los albañiles de los dos edificios a comerse con los ojos a la mujer de javito



Pero si van a construir un edificio de ricos en la zona. Ojo que todavía se monta una frutería delante la empleada.


----------



## OBDC (12 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Pero si van a construir un edificio de ricos en la zona. Ojo que todavía se monta una frutería delante la empleada.



Ya sabe lo que no hay que hacer y tiene claro que con un poco de dumping le hace cerrar el chiringuito hasta con maderas clavadas...
Seguro que hasta sabe los consejos del foro porque nos lee.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Segun dictan los usos costumbres y modas y con la ayuda de nuestra asesoría fiscal laboral y contable



Pues, por favor, informame que gestoria piensa tramitar ese despido por causas objetivas.


----------



## kornconath (12 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Pues, por favor, informame que gestoria piensa tramitar ese despido por causas objetivas.



Entiendo que causas economicas? Lleva tres trimestres haciendo numeros peores que los previos.


----------



## Mundocruel (12 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Entiendo que causas economicas? Lleva tres trimestres haciendo numeros peores que los previos.






comparado con qué números?


----------



## kornconath (12 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> comparado con qué números?



Con los cierres trimestrales, eso sí les va a tocar la lotería si la empleada lo pelea


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Con los cierres trimestrales, eso sí les va a tocar la lotería si la empleada lo pelea



O yo estoy muy equivocado o el primer trimestre completo fue 4/2021. ¿Con que va a comparar los 3 primeros trimestres del 2022?

Los trimestres anteriores son los padres porque según el OP no había contabilidad individual por tienda.


----------



## javiwell (14 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> O yo estoy muy equivocado o el primer trimestre completo fue 4/2021. ¿Con que va a comparar los 3 primeros trimestres del 2022?
> 
> Los trimestres anteriores son los padres porque según el OP no había contabilidad individual por tienda.



Mete ahí un smi con un año de antigüedad y mira a ver la diferencia entre un despido objetivo y un despido improcedente... No merece la pena ni el abogado.









Calcula tu despido - Calcula tu despido


En calcula tu despido podrás calcular de manera inmediata la indemnización que te corresponde tras cualquier tipo de despido. Improcedente, finalización ...




www.calculatudespido.es





Por otra parte, que la ley especifique que se admite como causa económica una comparativa de facturación con trimestres del ejercicio anterior no significa que la ley impida o vea inadmisible una causa justificada con otro argumento. 

De hecho antes de Rajoy no se concretaba nada en la ley. En nuestro caso lo que se argumenta es la necesidad de amortizar el único puesto de trabajo existente por una caída de ventas del 20 por cien en los últimos 4 meses comparados con los meses anteriores, en el que pone en peligro la viabilidad del propio negocio que tiene tales gastos fijos bla bla bla... Que es necesario el despido para que sea viable el negocio en definitiva.

Que se puede pelear? Si

Que merece la pena pelearlo? No creo, salvo por despecho que no es el caso

Que se puede esperar a completar trimestre? Si pero hay que pagar otro mes de sueldo

Que si se declara improcedente es la ruina? Definitivamente no, ganaríamos lo suficiente para asumir eso en cuestión de un par de semanas y se llevaría casi todo un picapleitos.


----------



## OBDC (14 Dic 2022)

Es increíble ver como con un año a cuestas de "emprezzzzario" Javito no entendió que todo lo que puede salir bien puede salir mal y todo lo que puede salir mal, va a salir mal.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mete ahí un smi con un año de antigüedad y mira a ver la diferencia entre un despido objetivo y un despido improcedente... No merece la pena ni el abogado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toma campeón date tú el trabajo que de todas maneras vas a tener que calcularlo.



Cálculo de Indemnización por despido



Y de paso nos vas contando de donde vamos a salir los +3.000€, por echarnos unas risas.

Y no dejes el tema Audi y su árbol de levas, ya está reparado?

Y Para que veas que en el fondo te quiero te dejo un tema musical que viene al.caso ynque ha sido un descubrimiento reciente para mi.


----------



## javiwell (14 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Toma campeón date tú el trabajo que de todas maneras vas a tener que calcularlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poco más de mil euros la indemnización, si fuera improcedente no llega a 2000, no quiero poner cifra exacta.

El Audi ya está reparado sí, pondremos ejor este tema y abriremos el techo zolah


----------



## Maybe (14 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y Para que veas que en el fondo te quiero te dejo un tema musical que viene al.caso ynque ha sido un descubrimiento reciente para mi.





javiwell dijo:


> El Audi ya está reparado sí, pondremos ejor este tema y abriremos el techo zolah



Id a un hotel! 

@Mundocruel, tienes que explicarme de dónde has sacado esa canción... me tiene fascinada, no tengo claro si es una frikada o una absoluta genialidad


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Id a un hotel!
> 
> @Mundocruel, tienes que explicarme de dónde has sacado esa canción... me tiene fascinada, no tengo claro si es una frikada o una absoluta genialidad



Pues salió ayer se Radio3

Hay concierto de La Fantastica Banda este sábado a las 12:30 en Madrid, creo, es al mediodía porque hacen música popular/infantil 






NOSOTROS – La Fantástica Banda







lafantasticabanda.com


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Poco más de mil euros la indemnización, si fuera improcedente no llega a 2000, no quiero poner cifra exacta.
> 
> El Audi ya está reparado sí, pondremos ejor este tema y abriremos el techo zolah



No llega a 2.000 + el sueldo de ese mes + más vacaciones no disfrutadas ya te digo que son +3.000€. ¿De dónde van a salir? 

Me alegro que LA BESTIA ya esté reparada y puedas volver a quemar rueda en el aparcamiento del Alcampo, al final cuantos árboles de levas le cambió?


----------



## javiwell (15 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No llega a 2.000 + el sueldo de ese mes + más vacaciones no disfrutadas ya te digo que son +3.000€. ¿De dónde van a salir?
> 
> Me alegro que LA BESTIA ya esté reparada y puedas volver a quemar rueda en el aparcamiento del Alcampo, al final cuantos árboles de levas le cambió?



Todas las vacaciones están disfrutadas

Una cosa es el sueldo y otra la indemnización, yo estoy hablando de la Indemnización que es el extra de este mes y que serán poco más de mil euros. Saldrá todo de la cuenta corriente de la frutería sin problema, 

Si fuera necesario crédito en algún momento muy puntual el banco presta o se le pagan tarde 3 albaranes al mayorista que nos da también esa facilidad si hace falta... Sin empleada la cuenta se recupera en na

Todos los árboles y los taqués


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> *Todas las vacaciones están disfrutadas*
> 
> Una cosa es el sueldo y otra la indemnización, yo estoy hablando de la Indemnización que es el extra de este mes y que serán poco más de mil euros. Saldrá todo de la cuenta corriente de la frutería sin problema,
> 
> ...



Ni se que contestar a semejantes afirmaciones, están tan fuera de la realidad que nada de lo que diga tendría sentido.


----------



## javiwell (15 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ni se que contestar a semejantes afirmaciones, están tan fuera de la realidad que nada de lo que diga tendría sentido.



Vamos a ver, la empleada se ha tomado todos los días de vacaciones a los que tenía derecho durante el el año 2022 completo porque se los dimos en febrero 2022 para que pudiera viajar y porque nos venía bien tenerla en verano.

Entonces no resta ningún día de vacaciones sin disfrutar y que sea pagadero en el finiquito.


----------



## kornconath (15 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Todas las vacaciones están disfrutadas
> 
> Una cosa es el sueldo y otra la indemnización, yo estoy hablando de la Indemnización que es el extra de este mes y que serán poco más de mil euros. Saldrá todo de la cuenta corriente de la frutería sin problema,
> 
> ...



¿Damos comienzo a los juegos del hambre o aun es pronto? Por aquello de comenzar a retrasar pagos o meter más deuda al negocio.


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Vamos a ver, la empleada se ha tomado todos los días de vacaciones a los que tenía derecho durante el el año 2022 completo porque se los dimos en febrero 2022 para que pudiera viajar y porque nos venía bien tenerla en verano.
> 
> Entonces no resta ningún día de vacaciones sin disfrutar y que sea pagadero en el finiquito.



Y los del 2021?

Estás diciendo que le has dado las vacaciones sin tener derecho a ellas?

Te mereces el premio al G̶i̶l̶i̶p̶o̶l̶l̶a̶s̶ empresario del año.

Ahora entiendo lo de largarla en diciembre.


----------



## javiwell (15 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y los del 2021?
> 
> Estás diciendo que le has dado las vacaciones sin tener derecho a ellas?
> 
> ...



Las de 2021 las disfrutó en 2021

Las de 2022 las disfrutó en febrero porque convenía a ambas partes. Cómo crees que he podido llevar a mi muhe a la piscina del golf en agosto y pedirle un tinto de verano? He dicho

Es frecuente que los empleados disfruten días de vacaciones por adelantado en todas las empresas. Un trabajador que se coge el mes de agosto está disfrutando sus vacaciones por adelantado. Sino todo el mundo pediría días sueltos conforme avanzara el devengo de días de vacaciones del prorrateo, pero no todo el mundo es tan tonto como tú.

No todo lo que se hace en una empresa se hace en clave de minimizar el finiquito, están las circunstancias personales del trabajador y su voluntad de pedir tales días, está la preferencia del empresario por que trabaje tal mes o tal otro y está el prorrateo de vacaciones devengadas, cada cosa tiene sus tiempos y hay que combinarlo todo.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Dic 2022)

Hay tantas sobradas y frases célebres sobre los futuros ingresos sin empleada que ya estoy saboreando las multicitas en abril.


----------



## javiwell (15 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Hay tantas sobradas y frases célebres sobre los futuros ingresos sin empleada que ya estoy saboreando las multicitas en abril.



Sobre los futuros resultados, ingresos más o menos lo mismo


----------



## kornconath (15 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Sobre los futuros resultados, ingresos más o menos lo mismo



¿Está afectando el negocio a la pareja? 

Salsea un poco, ¿Ya te has buscado querida?

¿Ella llega media hora más tarde un día o dos a la semana?


----------



## javiwell (15 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> ¿Está afectando el negocio a la pareja?
> 
> Salsea un poco, ¿Ya te has buscado querida?
> 
> ¿Ella llega media hora más tarde un día o dos a la semana?



Para nada, el matrimonio va estupendamente, la niña creciendo, mi mujer muy ilusionada y sabedora de que ahora va a ganar dinero por fin y pronto tiene eso pagado.

Y mi hándicap bajando, estoy ganando torneos últimamente, mi trabajo muy bien.

Los baños de puta madre, un lujo, la vida nos sonríe


----------



## bit (15 Dic 2022)

@javiwell ¿Como verías montar una pescadería? Cada vez hay menos a pie de calle.


----------



## javiwell (15 Dic 2022)

bit dijo:


> @javiwell ¿Como verías montar una pescadería? Cada vez hay menos a pie de calle.



Es un negocio con más riesgo porque manejas productos muy perecederos y muy caros.

Para que funcione una pescadería hay que lograr muchos clientes habituales, eso te permite tener calidad y variedad y redunda en más clientes habituales.

Al principio hay que vender mucho a coste para lograr esa cartera. 

Además, si lo piensas, cuando la gente quiere abaratar su cesta de la compra lo primero a lo que renuncia es al pescado fresco y salvaje y opta por pescado de piscifactoría y congelado que lo pillan en el supermercado.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Para nada, el matrimonio va estupendamente, la niña creciendo, mi mujer muy ilusionada y sabedora de que ahora va a ganar dinero por fin y pronto tiene eso pagado.
> 
> Y mi hándicap bajando, estoy ganando torneos últimamente, mi trabajo muy bien.
> 
> Los baños de puta madre, un lujo, la vida nos sonríe



Tu padre os da dinero para los caprichillos cotidianos o con tu sueldo os da para frutería, niña y audi? Habrá aguinaldo navideño?


----------



## Abrojo (15 Dic 2022)

Este hilo ya es una epopeya


----------



## javiwell (15 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Tu padre os da dinero para los caprichillos cotidianos o con tu sueldo os da para frutería, niña y audi? Habrá aguinaldo navideño?



Da con mi sueldo


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Da con mi sueldo



Nos ha jodido mayo con sus flores si te parece va a ser con el nosueldo de la peruchi


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Dic 2022)

Oye, me parecería un buen gesto hacerle un lote navideño a la empleada antes de su ejecución. Así os quitáis polvorones caducados del año pasado. Sube foto!!


----------



## loquesubebaja (15 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Mete ahí un smi con un año de antigüedad y mira a ver la diferencia entre un despido objetivo y un despido improcedente... No merece la pena ni el abogado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entiendo que si ya estaba antes de comprar tú el negocio te habrás subrogado el contrato de la empleada. Igual la antigüedad previa debes considerarla a la hora de un despido.


----------



## javiwell (15 Dic 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Entiendo que si ya estaba antes de comprar tú el negocio te habrás subrogado el contrato de la empleada. Igual la antigüedad previa debes considerarla a la hora de un despido.



Hicimos contrato nuevo, ella llevaba pocos meses y firmo baja voluntaria con la anterior empresa, no renunciaba a casi nada con ello 

Esa es una de las razones entre las cuales nos parecía más justo aguantar un mes más y estirar asi un poco más su sueldo su tiempo y su indemnización en la medida en la que ella lo hizo con nosotros. 

Intentaremos darle unas horas de curro cuidando a la niña algún fin de semana si le encaja y lo combina con el paro.


----------



## OBDC (15 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hicimos contrato nuevo, ella llevaba pocos meses y firmo baja voluntaria con la anterior empresa, no renunciaba a casi nada con ello
> 
> Esa es una de las razones entre las cuales nos parecía más justo aguantar un mes más y estirar asi un poco más su sueldo su tiempo y su indemnización en la medida en la que ella lo hizo con nosotros.
> 
> Intentaremos darle unas horas de curro cuidando a la niña algún fin de semana si le encaja y lo combina con el paro.



No le recomiendas que se compre la ruina? Perdón,....digo frutería...
Es tu momento de transformarte en mayorista y todavía con contrato subyacente con el otro mayorista que solo con refacturar los albaranes un 10% más gana tu mujer más que con la tienda abierta, y te ahorras el despido.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (15 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Hicimos contrato nuevo, ella llevaba pocos meses y firmo baja voluntaria con la anterior empresa, no renunciaba a casi nada con ello
> 
> Esa es una de las razones entre las cuales nos parecía más justo aguantar un mes más y estirar asi un poco más su sueldo su tiempo y su indemnización en la medida en la que ella lo hizo con nosotros.
> 
> Intentaremos darle unas horas de curro cuidando a la niña algún fin de semana si le encaja y lo combina con el paro.



Los generosos magnates del polvorón se apiadan de una congénere del cono sur menos afortunada —en tanto que no ha cursado matrimonio con un golfista blanco de éxito— ofreciéndole cuidar en negro "unas horas" (y en fin de semana) a su heredera mestiza. Eso y alargar el contrato un mes para darle 20€ más de finiquito. Oh, dios santo, no os abruma tanta generosidad???? El verdadero espíritu de la navidad se encuentra en este hilo.


----------



## OBDC (15 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Los generosos magnates del polvorón se apiadan de una congénere del cono sur menos afortunada —en tanto que no ha cursado matrimonio con un golfista blanco de éxito— ofreciéndole cuidar en negro "unas horas" (y en fin de semana) a su heredera mestiza. Eso y alargar el contrato un mes para darle 20€ más de finiquito. Oh, dios santo, no os abruma tanta generosidad???? El verdadero espíritu de la navidad se encuentra en este hilo.









_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Mundocruel (15 Dic 2022)

Una pregunta a los participantes...

Después de vendenos el despido de la empleada como un triunfo ¿como creéis que nos venderá el cierre de la tienda?


----------



## OBDC (15 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Una pregunta a los participantes...
> 
> Después de vendenos el despido de la empleada como un triunfo ¿como creéis que nos venderá el cierre de la tienda?



Como que hay que disponer de más tiempo personal y así mejora el cuidado de la cría.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## adal86 (15 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Imagináis el mercado mayorista como si hubiera unos puestos de venta con unas listas de precios públicas y transparentes donde uno pone la patata a 0,60 y otro que es tonto la pone a 0,70 y entonces tú vas por la mañana y compras a 0,60 y te sales con la tuya.
> 
> Pero no es así
> 
> ...



Disculpa, estás equivocado. No tienes que moverte de tu casa para ver los precios de toda la fruta y verdura que se vende a 1000 kilómetros a la redonda. Un simple ordenador te basta. Tú llegas, y por ejemplo, te metes en la página de mercatenerife, y llamas a jesuman y Juanito de los palotes para que te manden la lista de precios de lo que venden.

Una vez con los precios de los proveedores, coges, y con calma, miras lo que quieres comprar. Por ejemplo, quieres comprar papas, lechugas, pimientos y calabazas. Miras los precios y ves que jesuman es el que tiene las papas y las lechugas más baratas, pero en cambio mercatenerife tiene más barato los pimientos y la calabaza. Pues nada, haces dos pedidos, a cada proveedor lo que vende más barato.

Esto te lo estoy diciendo de manera muy muy simplificada. Tienes que cuadrar con el trasporte (si cobran, que eso depende de donde sea la frutería y lo lejos que quede a los proveedores), tener en cuenta el tiempo que tarden en traer las cosas, etcétera.

Pero no tienes que ir a ningún sitio a las 4 de la mañana ni "salirte con la tuya". Esto es exactamente igual que comprar una tele. ¿Todas son iguales? ¿Todas valen lo mismo? ¿Verdad que no? Pero para ahorrarte 50 euros en una tele seguro que sí rebuscas en Amazon, mediamark, Worten y demás, pero para hacer las cosas bien con tu negocio y ganar dinero de verdad te parece que eso es "salirte con la tuya".


----------



## javiwell (15 Dic 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Disculpa, estás equivocado. No tienes que moverte de tu casa para ver los precios de toda la fruta y verdura que se vende a 1000 kilómetros a la redonda. Un simple ordenador te basta. Tú llegas, y por ejemplo, te metes en la página de mercatenerife, y llamas a jesuman y Juanito de los palotes para que te manden la lista de precios de lo que venden.
> 
> Una vez con los precios de los proveedores, coges, y con calma, miras lo que quieres comprar. Por ejemplo, quieres comprar papas, lechugas, pimientos y calabazas. Miras los precios y ves que jesuman es el que tiene las papas y las lechugas más baratas, pero en cambio mercatenerife tiene más barato los pimientos y la calabaza. Pues nada, haces dos pedidos, a cada proveedor lo que vende más barato.
> 
> ...



Ya pero el precio de jesuman no es un precio oficial, depende de la cantidad que pidas y la regularidad con la que pidas.

Buscalo en internet ya veras como es asi


----------



## adal86 (15 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya pero el precio de jesuman no es un precio oficial, depende de la cantidad que pidas y la regularidad con la que pidas.
> 
> Buscalo en internet ya veras como es asi



Supongo que harán descuentos a la gente de confianza, pero eso no altera en nada lo que te he dicho. Se compra de la manera que te he dicho, eso es independiente de si te hacen descuento o dejan de hacerlo. 

De todas maneras, creo que lo que más miran los proveedores es la solvencia, no el volumen de mercancía que les compres. Si tú tienes "fama" o pinta de pagador, les vas a sacar buenos precios a poco que no seas un inútil negociando.


----------



## javiwell (15 Dic 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Supongo que harán descuentos a la gente de confianza, pero eso no altera en nada lo que te he dicho. Se compra de la manera que te he dicho, eso es independiente de si te hacen descuento o dejan de hacerlo.
> 
> De todas maneras, creo que lo que más miran los proveedores es la solvencia, no el volumen de mercancía que les compres. Si tú tienes "fama" o pinta de pagador, les vas a sacar buenos precios a poco que no seas un inútil negociando.



El mayorista es un negociante que se dedica a vender a compradores natos, fijos regulares y boyantes de por lo menos un palet que se cargue en un camión. No se dedican a llamaditas telefónicas de a cuánto tienes el kilo de mandarina?


----------



## adal86 (15 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El mayorista es un negociante que se dedica a vender a compradores natos, fijos regulares y boyantes de por lo menos un palet que se cargue en un camión. No se dedican a llamaditas telefónicas de a cuánto tienes el kilo de mandarina?



Vamos a ver, no te van a vender un kilo mandarinas, obviamente, pero sí te van vender un palet, o incluso medio, de mandarinas, papas, tomates y lechugas. Tu trabajo es cuadrar los pedidos con los diferentes vendedores. Comprar lo más barato posible, cantidades que a ellos les sea rentable mandarte, y que llegue todo justo cuando lo necesites y no antes o después. Un frutero profesional trabaja de esa manera. ¿Es un poco lío? Sí. Pero si lo quieres todo fácil, no montes una frutería.


----------



## Maybe (15 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Oh, dios santo, no os abruma tanta generosidad???? El verdadero espíritu de la navidad se encuentra en este hilo.



Ha sido conmovedor. ¿Alguien tiene un kleenex? Creo que se me ha metido algo en el ojo...



Mundocruel dijo:


> Una pregunta a los participantes...
> Después de vendenos el despido de la empleada como un triunfo ¿como creéis que nos venderá el cierre de la tienda?



_'El proyecto se nos ha quedado pequeño. Yo estoy adquiriendo notoriedad en el club de golf, y es hora de mirar a los ojos al futuro y acometer nuevos retos a la altura de mi estatus. Por otra parte, también nos apetecía tener un gesto deferente con los comerciantes del barrio que tan bien se han portado con nosotros… una vez cerrada la frutería ellos recuperarán cuota de mercado; el panadero incrementará su venta de polvorones, el supermercado podrá vender más Doritos, etc. Todos ganamos. La vida es chula'._

(LFB: Para ser música infantil nostámal... el vídeo mola. Veo que hacen también versiones de los Beatles y cosas más serias. No los conocía, gracias por la info).


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Dic 2022)

No te acojones javito, que te veo poca madera. Noviembre y Febrero son meses de derribo y este año Octubre ha sido malo por el sobreacojonamiento que se le ha metido al personal. No despidas a la empleada, ajusta el contrato a 4 o 6 horas, intenta ajustar el resto de costes y negocia mejores precios con el proveedor. Adaptate pues la realidad es cambiante, aún con todo también hay cosas buenas, el 1 de Enero los langostas van a ver actualizadas sus pensiones lo cual te facilitará trasvasar los incrementos de costes que has asumido, la competencia sufre tanto como tú, cualquier cierre cercano sin relevo puede incrementar tus ventas de forma importante.


----------



## Maybe (15 Dic 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Esto te lo estoy diciendo de manera muy muy simplificada. Tienes que cuadrar con el trasporte (si cobran, que eso depende de donde sea la frutería y lo lejos que quede a los proveedores), tener en cuenta el tiempo que tarden en traer las cosas, etcétera.





adal86 dijo:


> Tu trabajo es cuadrar los pedidos con los diferentes vendedores. Comprar lo más barato posible, cantidades que a ellos les sea rentable mandarte, y que llegue todo justo cuando lo necesites y no antes o después



Mucho lío, no le va a quedar tiempo para las cosas importantes (mejorar el hándicap, etc).

De todas formas, no hay nada que puedas enseñarle al op sobre este tema... él ya conoce a la perfección cómo funciona el mercado: lo ha mirado por internet, y hace poco comentó que su padre le mostró un par de albaranes de otras empresas.


----------



## kornconath (15 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Una pregunta a los participantes...
> 
> Después de vendenos el despido de la empleada como un triunfo ¿como creéis que nos venderá el cierre de la tienda?



Ahora empieza la saga del (endeudamiento) infinito.¿ No?

Que si tres meses de retraso en el pago de la deuda con el mayorista, luego préstamo con condiciones excepcionales del banco para el alquiler seis meses, que si una tarjeta de crédito para pagar el siguiente pedido.

Yo veo oxígeno para año y medio. Soy positivo.


----------



## kornconath (15 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> ¿Está afectando el negocio a la pareja?
> 
> Salsea un poco, ¿Ya te has buscado querida?
> 
> ¿Ella llega media hora más tarde un día o dos a la semana?





javiwell dijo:


> Para nada, el matrimonio va estupendamente, la niña creciendo, mi mujer muy ilusionada y sabedora de que ahora va a ganar dinero por fin y pronto tiene eso pagado.
> 
> Y mi hándicap bajando, estoy ganando torneos últimamente, mi trabajo muy bien.
> 
> Los baños de puta madre, un lujo, la vida nos sonríe



Te pregunto por tu vida en pareja y me sales con que ella feliz por el dinero tú con el golf. Y que la cría crece (no te jode, es lo normal)

Vamos pareja muerta.

PD: aquí no vengas con las sagas paralelas, te buscas a haters propios para la mierda del baño


----------



## OBDC (15 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Ahora empieza la saga del (endeudamiento) infinito.¿ No?
> 
> Que si tres meses de retraso en el pago de la deuda con el mayorista, luego préstamo con condiciones excepcionales del banco para el alquiler seis meses, que si una tarjeta de crédito para pagar el siguiente pedido.
> 
> Yo veo oxígeno para allí y medio. Soy positivo.



Es una historia de García Márquez.






_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (15 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Ahora empieza la saga del (endeudamiento) infinito.¿ No?
> 
> Que si tres meses de retraso en el pago de la deuda con el mayorista, luego préstamo con condiciones excepcionales del banco para el alquiler seis meses, que si una tarjeta de crédito para pagar el siguiente pedido.
> 
> Yo veo oxígeno para allí y medio. Soy positivo.



Es una historia de García Márquez.






_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## adal86 (16 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Una pregunta a los participantes...
> 
> Después de vendenos el despido de la empleada como un triunfo ¿como creéis que nos venderá el cierre de la tienda?



Dirá lo que me dijo a mí una vez un tipo que se fue a Tenerife a descubrir la pólvora con una cafetería:

"El negocio me iba a bien, lo que pasa es que el dueño del local iba a la cafetería, y como siempre la veía llena, cada poco tiempo me subía el alquiler. Y yo podía pagarlo, eh, ¡pero de mí no se ríe nadie! asi que cerré"


----------



## javiwell (16 Dic 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Supongo que harán descuentos a la gente de confianza, pero eso no altera en nada lo que te he dicho. Se compra de la manera que te he dicho, eso es independiente de si te hacen descuento o dejan de hacerlo.
> 
> De todas maneras, creo que lo que más miran los proveedores es la solvencia, no el volumen de mercancía que les compres. Si tú tienes "fama" o pinta de pagador, les vas a sacar buenos precios a poco que no seas un inútil negociando.



El problema no es la solvencia sino el servicio de distribución. 

A nosotros nos llega un palet hasta arriba con una variedad de decenas de productos en cajas. Detrás de eso hay un mayorista que recibe palets enteros monofruta y construye palets variados personalizados para sitios tales como fruterías. Su negocio consiste en que teniendo clientes estables como fruterías, el puede pedir palets monofruta, el polvo de una noche no le interesa.


----------



## javiwell (16 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No te acojones javito, que te veo poca madera. Noviembre y Febrero son meses de derribo y este año Octubre ha sido malo por el sobreacojonamiento que se le ha metido al personal. No despidas a la empleada, ajusta el contrato a 4 o 6 horas, intenta ajustar el resto de costes y negocia mejores precios con el proveedor. Adaptate pues la realidad es cambiante, aún con todo también hay cosas buenas, el 1 de Enero los langostas van a ver actualizadas sus pensiones lo cual te facilitará trasvasar los incrementos de costes que has asumido, la competencia sufre tanto como tú, cualquier cierre cercano sin relevo puede incrementar tus ventas de forma importante.



A la actual empleada a media jornada no le daría para vivir así que se buscaría otra cosa.

Por otra parte a mi mujer le apetece hacer caja y despejar deudas rápidamente aunque sea ahora más trabajo por un tiempo.

Siempre estamos a tiempo de contratar a alguien a media jornada pero es mejor que primero este pagada la frutería que ya queda poco y sin empleada ya queda muchísimo menos para despejar toda deuda


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A la actual empleada a media jornada no le daría para vivir así que se buscaría otra cosa.
> 
> Por otra parte a mi mujer le apetece hacer caja y despejar deudas rápidamente aunque sea ahora más trabajo por un tiempo.
> 
> Siempre estamos a tiempo de contratar a alguien a media jornada pero es mejor que primero este pagada la frutería que ya queda poco y sin empleada ya queda muchísimo menos para despejar toda deuda



Pero pagas intereses por las deudas? Ojito que al prescindir de la empleada vas a incrementar el tiempo de espera y a mucha gente no le gusta esperar y el trato al cliente cambia de forma importante por mucho que no lo queráis ver. A parte que sin empleada el modelo cambia de forma radical, una frutería como forma de autoempleo no vale 30.000 pavos y un contrato de exclusividad.


----------



## javiwell (16 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero pagas intereses por las deudas? Ojito que al prescindir de la empleada vas a incrementar el tiempo de espera y a mucha gente no le gusta esperar y el trato al cliente cambia de forma importante por mucho que no lo queráis ver. A parte que sin empleada el modelo cambia de forma radical, una frutería como forma de autoempleo no vale 30.000 pavos y un contrato de exclusividad.



No pagamos intereses pero mientras tengamos la deuda dedicamos tiempo de trabajo a pagar deuda, sin empleada, ese proceso se acelera.

No tener deuda incrementa la libertad y el margen de maniobra de mi mujer, es un nuevo estatus que queremos alcanzar más pronto que tarde, lo hacemos por un futuro mejor para nosotros.

Lo más prudente ahora es no tener a ninguna empleada y trabajar duro si puede ser un par de años para que mi mujer pueda construir sus primeros ahorros y se pueda plantear una empleada más adelante. Hubiéramos conservado a la empleada facturando 17 mil al mes pero ya son demasiados meses de 13 mil.


----------



## OBDC (16 Dic 2022)

Javito, que vas a hacer cuando en los bajos de las construcciones nuevas que están al terminar te metan un supermercado de cercanía? Vas a mirar a los ojos al mayorista y le vas a decir que se meta los pepinos por el culo?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No pagamos intereses pero mientras tengamos la deuda dedicamos tiempo de trabajo a pagar deuda, *sin empleada, ese proceso se acelera*.
> 
> No tener deuda incrementa la libertad y el margen de maniobra de mi mujer, es un nuevo estatus que queremos alcanzar más pronto que tarde, lo hacemos por un futuro mejor para nosotros.
> 
> Lo más prudente ahora es no tener a ninguna empleada y trabajar duro si puede ser un par de años para que mi mujer pueda construir sus primeros ahorros y se pueda plantear una empleada más adelante. Hubiéramos conservado a la empleada facturando 17 mil al mes pero ya son demasiados meses de 13 mil.



Otra nueva máxima de Javito, sin pies ni cabeza como todas las anteriores.

Que cojones tendrá que ver que tengas o no empleada con el tiempo empleado en pagar la deuda?


----------



## javiwell (16 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Otra nueva máxima de Javito, sin pies ni cabeza como todas las anteriores.
> 
> Que cojones tendrá que ver que tengas o no empleada con el tiempo empleado en pagar la deuda?



Sin empleada ganas más y tardas menos en ahorrar la suficiente pasta ara devolver la deuda.

Es como el tocino y la velocidad, que si corres muy rápido cada vez vas teniendo menos tocino.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> *Sin empleada ganas más* y tardas menos en ahorrar la suficiente pasta ara devolver la deuda.
> 
> Es como el tocino y la velocidad, que si corres muy rápido cada vez vas teniendo menos tocino.



LOS MUNDO DE YUPI DE JAVITO!


----------



## javiwell (16 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> LOS MUNDO DE YUPI DE JAVITO!



Ah en tu mundo sin empleada ganas menos? Entonces en tu mundo hay que contratar a 3 empleadas para triplicar el resultado...


----------



## Armin Arlert (16 Dic 2022)

Yo me bajo hoy definitivamente del hilo de la frutería me ha dado momentos de pasármelo bien de reírme y demás pero hoy ya tengo claro que es troleo puro y duro y Javito lo único que busca es generar tráfico al foro y comentarios al tema. La frutería no existe.

Al ver que el tema estaba perdiendo interés nos ha dado lo que todos queríamos es decir la empleada a la calle, nos avisa con tiempo aumentan los comentarios, la gente diciéndole ahora que no la eche, que el negocio es una puta mierda y demás, el mes que viene la echara dando aún más comentarios de como fue todo, volverán unos meses de como van los números preveo que os contará que los primeros meses son buenos, luego vendrán malos tiempos, la señora se cansara miraran de buscar a una nueva empleada a tiempo parcial para que su señora no curre tanto y vuelta la burra al trigo.

Lo dicho yo lo siento pero me bajo definitivamente hay que ser muy tonto para seguir con esta historia.

Mi enhorabuena a Javito eres un cuentista nivel máximo y al final eres más listo que todos los mongolos a los que nos tienes perdiendo el tiempo aquí, ya que al final el que te descojonas de nosotros eres tu por cómo nos haces perder el tiempo, de mi ya de todas formas no lo vas a hacer más. Lo dicho enhorabuena eres un crack.


----------



## OBDC (16 Dic 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Yo me bajo hoy definitivamente del hilo de o frutería me ha dado momentos de pasármelo bien de reírme y demás pero hoy ya tengo claro que es troleo puro y duro y Javito lo único que busca es generar tráfico al foro y comentarios al tema. La frutería no existe.
> 
> Al ver que el tema estaba perdiendo interés nos ha dado lo que todos queríamos es decir la empleada a la calle, nos avisa con tiempo aumentan los comentarios, la gente diciéndole ahora que no la eche, que el negocio es una puta mierda y demás, el mes que viene la echara dando aún más comentarios de como fue todo, volverán unos meses de como van los números preveo que os contará que los primeros meses son buenos, luego vendrán malos tiempos, la señora se cansara miraran de buscar a una nueva empleada a tiempo parcial para que su señora no curre tanto y vuelta la burra al trigo.
> 
> ...



Ya lo dije, es un trol nivel Dios. Y solo lo pillé en una contradicción y fue con la nacionalidad de la empleada, que la cambió de española a peruana en algún momento 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (16 Dic 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Yo me bajo hoy definitivamente del hilo de la frutería me ha dado momentos de pasármelo bien de reírme y demás pero hoy ya tengo claro que es troleo puro y duro y Javito lo único que busca es generar tráfico al foro y comentarios al tema. La frutería no existe.
> 
> Al ver que el tema estaba perdiendo interés nos ha dado lo que todos queríamos es decir la empleada a la calle, nos avisa con tiempo aumentan los comentarios, la gente diciéndole ahora que no la eche, que el negocio es una puta mierda y demás, el mes que viene la echara dando aún más comentarios de como fue todo, volverán unos meses de como van los números preveo que os contará que los primeros meses son buenos, luego vendrán malos tiempos, la señora se cansara miraran de buscar a una nueva empleada a tiempo parcial para que su señora no curre tanto y vuelta la burra al trigo.
> 
> ...



Me alegra que te lo hayas pasado bien al fin y al cabo eso es lo principal del foro.

Yo no puedo mantener en el anonimato una frutería y al mismo tiempo demostrar que realmente existe. Lógicamente, como no me conoces personalmente y solo ves un perfil de internet, tus dudas de que la frutería exista son muy razonables, la historia a los ojos de cualquier internauta podría ser verdad o mentira. 

Todo lo que puedo decirte es que la frutería existe de verdad, no tengo tanta imaginación ni tanta paciencia para alimentar una historia coherente de casi 500 páginas. Lo de creertelo o no... Is up to you Paco

Creo que el hecho de que el hilo haya tenido éxito es porque pasar de empleado a autónomo con un negociete es algo que ronda la cabeza de mucha gente en forma de sueños pero no acaban de dar el paso aunque les interesa leer estas cosas.

Tú piensa que cuando bajes a comprar 3 kilos de patata es posible que estés mirando a los ojos de mi muhe y esto no te lo vas a poder sacar de la puta cabeza ya.


----------



## OBDC (16 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Me alegra que te lo hayas pasado bien al fin y al cabo eso es lo principal del foro.
> 
> Yo no puedo mantener en el anonimato una frutería y al mismo tiempo demostrar que realmente existe. Lógicamente, como no me conoces personalmente y solo ves un perfil de internet, tus dudas de que la frutería exista son muy razonables, la historia a los ojos de cualquier internauta podría ser verdad o mentira.
> 
> ...



Javito, el éxito del hilo es por lo tozudo que eres, no inventes.
Y no miramos a las fruterías pensando que son de tu mujer, las miramos pensando si tienen mayorista o no y cuando quiebran o aguantan.
Por cierto, la del otro lado de la Avenida donde tengo el despacho cerro en verano y ya no abrió...
Hay un mayorista al acecho .....

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Maybe (17 Dic 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Al ver que el tema estaba perdiendo interés nos ha dado lo que todos queríamos es decir la empleada a la calle, nos avisa con tiempo aumentan los comentarios, la gente diciéndole ahora que no la eche, que el negocio es una puta mierda y demás, el mes que viene la echara dando aún más comentarios de como fue todo, volverán unos meses de como van los números preveo que os contará que los primeros meses son buenos, luego vendrán malos tiempos, la señora se cansara miraran de buscar a una nueva empleada a tiempo parcial para que su señora no curre tanto y vuelta la burra al trigo.




@Armin Arlert, pero no desveles la trama de los próximos capítulos, pon spoiler! 

La frutería es como la Noche de los Reyes Magos: a los 'niños' nos hace ilusión pensar que es real...



Spoiler: Baltasar aguafiestas







Por mi parte seguiré viniendo, que no me quiero perder vuestros comentarios. A veces decís cosas muy interesantes y otras veces estáis MUY sembrados y me muero de la risa leyéndoos, hay días en que el botón de thanks se me queda corto. Para mí precisamente lo mejor del hilo es que nunca queda claro quién trolea a quién


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ah en tu mundo sin empleada ganas menos? Entonces en tu mundo hay que contratar a 3 empleadas para triplicar el resultado...



Ah en tu mundo sin empleada ganas MAS? Entonces en tu mundo hay que despedir a X empleados para multiplicar por X el resultado...

No despides/contratas para ganar más o menos despides/contratas CUANDO ganas más o menos (como está ocurriendo en tu caso).

Es otra gilipollez tuya asociar el número de despidos/contrataciónes con aumento proporcional del resultado (si Inditex despide a 1.000 trabajadores ten por seguro que no va a multiplicar por 1.000 su resultado)

Que ahora ganes más o menos después del despido dependerá, como hasta ahora, de lo que vendas, lo que compres y lo que gastes. Has conseguido rebajar gastos pero eso no significa que tus vendas no sigan bajando y acabes cerrando (Dios no lo quiera)


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ah en tu mundo sin empleada ganas MAS? Entonces en tu mundo hay que despedir a X empleados para multiplicar por X el resultado...
> 
> No despides/contratas para ganar más o menos despides/contratas CUANDO ganas más o menos (como está ocurriendo en tu caso).
> 
> ...



Menos mal que me lo aclaras, entonces según tu mundo las ventas seguirán cayendo hasta la ruina porque... Ah porque cayeron hace unos meses entonces pintas la tendencia y llegas a 0


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Menos mal que me lo aclaras, entonces según tu mundo las ventas seguirán cayendo hasta la ruina porque... Ah porque cayeron hace unos meses entonces pintas la tendencia y llegas a 0



Tú el más listo de la clase no eras, no?

"Cayeron hace unos meses"

Estás diciendo que despides a la empleada porque las ventas cayeron hace unos meses o porque preves que van a duplicarse en breve?

Las tendencias no existen son los padres 

Hasta tú comprenderás que no hace falta que lleguen a 0 con que alcancen ese temido umbral donde el negocio deja de ser rentable es más que suficiente (aunque siempre puedes pedirle más dinero a papi)


----------



## Parvenew (17 Dic 2022)

Joder, vaya lumbreras el tío este de la frutería.

En breve quiebra el negocio.


----------



## OBDC (17 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Tú el más listo de la clase no eras, no?
> 
> "Cayeron hace unos meses"
> 
> ...



Javito tiene una peculiar escuela de economía. Llevar a resultado 0 el negocio, es mejor.
Me recuerda a Rajoy.
"Cuanto peor mejor para todos y cuanto peor para todos mejor, mejor para mí el suyo beneficio político"



_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (17 Dic 2022)

Sigo de nostradamus, la mujer es la que hunde el negocio. La empleada era la que trabajaba.

De aqui a un año se contrata otra empleada a credito y la mujer abandona la fruteria porque ya no le merece el """estatus"""


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Tú el más listo de la clase no eras, no?
> 
> "Cayeron hace unos meses"
> 
> ...



Sin empleada, los gastos fijos anuales son de 12.600 euros. 

Con 3.500 euros mensuales de facturación ya has cubierto todos los gastos fijos, lo que factures mensual por encima de eso tiene un 31 por cien de margen para el bolsillo de mi muhe.

Estamos en una facturación de 13 y pico al mes y en medio de una crisis de consumo.

Entonces ahora, estando solo mi mujer, con que la facturación mensual sea de 9.000 euros ya merece la pena. 

Con 13.500 de facturación merece muchísimo la pena y con 17 mil mere la pena de la puta hostia.


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Sigo de nostradamus, la mujer es la que hunde el negocio. La empleada era la que trabajaba.
> 
> De aqui a un año se contrata otra empleada a credito y la mujer abandona la fruteria porque ya no le merece el """estatus"""



Te anticipo algo de dentro de un par de temporadas pero sin desvelarlo todo... Acabamos pagando la hipoteca


----------



## Silluzollope (17 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No te acojones javito, que te veo poca madera. Noviembre y Febrero son meses de derribo y este año Octubre ha sido malo por el sobreacojonamiento que se le ha metido al personal. No despidas a la empleada, ajusta el contrato a 4 o 6 horas, intenta ajustar el resto de costes y negocia mejores precios con el proveedor. Adaptate pues la realidad es cambiante, aún con todo también hay cosas buenas, el 1 de Enero los langostas van a ver actualizadas sus pensiones lo cual te facilitará trasvasar los incrementos de costes que has asumido, la competencia sufre tanto como tú, cualquier cierre cercano sin relevo puede incrementar tus ventas de forma importante.



Hazle caso a este tío @javiwell , un tipo que anuncia el apocalipsis cada vez que caga un hilo y habla del ”sobreacojonamiento que se ha metido al personal”, seguro que no está equivocado.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Sin empleada, los gastos fijos anuales son de 12.600 euros.
> 
> Con 3.500 euros mensuales de facturación ya has cubierto todos los gastos fijos, lo que factures mensual por encima de eso tiene un 31 por cien de margen para el bolsillo de mi muhe.
> 
> ...



Y si mi tía tuviera ruedas sería una bicicleta pero la realidad es la realidad.

La realidad es que si vendes 3.5000 mensuales la frutería se va a la mierda porque no podrías tener stock, o tus gastos aumentarían por mermas, y la gente dejaría de entrar porque no tienes de nada.

Mira yo estoy ahora mismo llenado sacos de escombros de mi casa, lo que no sé me ocurre pensar en que haciendo yo la obra me voy a ahorrar X, tengo claro que ese X (menos el beneficio de quien contratara) sale del trabajo que le dedico.

Ahora te da por calcular cuanto necesitas vender para que el negocio sea rentable? 

ESO LO DEBERIAS HABER HECHO HACE UN PUTO AÑO Y TE HUBIERAS DADO CUENTA QUE COMO TE DECIA TODO EL MUNDO LA TRABAJADORA SOBRABA.


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Hazle caso a este tío @javiwell , un tipo que anuncia el apocalipsis cada vez que caga un hilo y habla del ”sobreacojonamiento que se ha metido al personal”, seguro que no está equivocado.



No recuerdo haber abierto hilo apocalíptico, si me refrescas la memoria te lo agradezco.

En cualquier caso si he dicho alguna vez que todos vamos a morir o algo asi


----------



## Silluzollope (17 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No recuerdo haber abierto hilo apocalíptico, si me refrescas la memoria te lo agradezco.
> 
> En cualquier caso si he dicho alguna vez que todos vamos a morir o algo asi



El que anuncia el apocalipsis es al que cito en el mensaje, el que te aconseja aguantar a la empleada, no tu.


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No recuerdo haber abierto hilo apocalíptico, si me refrescas la memoria te lo agradezco.
> 
> En cualquier caso si he dicho alguna vez que todos vamos a morir o algo asi



Menos tu frutería que será eterna!


----------



## javiwell (17 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y si mi tía tuviera ruedas sería una bicicleta pero la realidad es la realidad.
> 
> La realidad es que si vendes 3.5000 mensuales la frutería se va a la mierda porque no podrías tener stock, o tus gastos aumentarían por mermas, y la gente dejaría de entrar porque no tienes de nada.
> 
> ...



Pero en qué quedamos en que va a ser una ruina o en qué va a ser un éxito pero porque se prescinde de empleada y eso tú ya lo habías dicho desde el principio?

Tengo que encargar unas medallas y tal y necesito saberlo


----------



## OBDC (17 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No recuerdo haber abierto hilo apocalíptico, si me refrescas la memoria te lo agradezco.
> 
> En cualquier caso si he dicho alguna vez que todos vamos a morir o algo asi



No es hilo apocalíptico abrir un frutería?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Mundocruel (17 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pero en qué quedamos en que va a ser una ruina o en qué va a ser un éxito pero porque se prescinde de empleada y eso tú ya lo habías dicho desde el principio?
> 
> Tengo que encargar unas medallas y tal y necesito saberlo



Manzanas traigo?

Entiendes que hoy te puede doler la cabeza y que es tontería tomarte una aspirina pasado mañana para solucionarlo?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Hazle caso a este tío @javiwell , un tipo que anuncia el apocalipsis cada vez que caga un hilo y habla del ”sobreacojonamiento que se ha metido al personal”, seguro que no está equivocado.



Es perfectamente compatible un escenario de estanflación como el actual, con dinámicas interesadas que obliguen a sobrerreaccionar al personal, en este caso reduciendo consumo entre la campaña veraniega y la navideña.

Obviamente tú que con no cagarte encima tienes suficiente, no vas a ser consciente de lo anterior. Javito tendrá tiempo de acojonarse, pero que no sea por dichas dinámicas que es por lo que Octubre fue peor mes del que corresponde a nivel histórico. Además acojonarse no le lleva a ningún lado, se tiene que adaptar.


----------



## OBDC (17 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es perfectamente compatible un escenario de estanflación como el actual, con dinámicas interesadas que obliguen a sobrerreaccionar al personal, en este caso reduciendo consumo entre la campaña veraniega y la navideña.
> 
> Obviamente tú que con no cagarte encima tienes suficiente, no vas a ser consciente de lo anterior. Javito tendrá tiempo de acojonarse, pero que no sea por dichas dinámicas que es por lo que Octubre fue peor mes del que corresponde a nivel histórico. Además acojonarse no le lleva a ningún lado, se tiene que adaptar.



Ha dicho el profeta Erio el-latas

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## adal86 (18 Dic 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Yo me bajo hoy definitivamente del hilo de la frutería me ha dado momentos de pasármelo bien de reírme y demás pero hoy ya tengo claro que es troleo puro y duro y Javito lo único que busca es generar tráfico al foro y comentarios al tema. La frutería no existe.
> 
> Al ver que el tema estaba perdiendo interés nos ha dado lo que todos queríamos es decir la empleada a la calle, nos avisa con tiempo aumentan los comentarios, la gente diciéndole ahora que no la eche, que el negocio es una puta mierda y demás, el mes que viene la echara dando aún más comentarios de como fue todo, volverán unos meses de como van los números preveo que os contará que los primeros meses son buenos, luego vendrán malos tiempos, la señora se cansara miraran de buscar a una nueva empleada a tiempo parcial para que su señora no curre tanto y vuelta la burra al trigo.
> 
> ...



Llevo diciéndolo desde hace 100 páginas. Este tipo es un picateclas, y ni tiene frutería ni cosa que se parezca. Se está partiendo el ojal de todos nosotros a base de bien. Un tipo que realmente tiene un negocio no tiene tiempo de venir aquí a contar sus andanzas, ¡Y mucho menos si son andanzas que llevan a un claro fracaso!

Otra cosa. Se le ha insultado a base de bien, desde todos los ángulos, posiciones, a él personalmente diciéndole que es un inútil que no sabe ni llevar un puesto de pipas; también se le ha dicho que a la mujer se la van a follar los clientes, y el tipo ahí, aguantando estoicamente, viniendo puntualmente a mostrarnos sus datos y sus avances, como el que lleva los papeles a la gestoría. Si alguien piensa que este tipo es un pringado que puso un negocio, en realidad el pringado es él, y este es en realidad un listo que consiguió lo que quería y por lo que le pagan, que no es otra cosa que darle vidilla al foro.


----------



## adal86 (18 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ah en tu mundo sin empleada ganas MAS? Entonces en tu mundo hay que despedir a X empleados para multiplicar por X el resultado...
> 
> No despides/contratas para ganar más o menos despides/contratas CUANDO ganas más o menos (como está ocurriendo en tu caso).
> 
> ...



Mercadona tiene 100.000 empleados por gusto. El día que tenga 1 sólo o ninguno es cuando va a empezar a ganar dinero


----------



## OBDC (18 Dic 2022)

Si este hilo es una historia verídica, me asombra la impermeabilidad a la realidad del OP.
Supongo que hay algún tipo de alteración psíquica que le permite vivir en un permanente mundo de Yupiii! pase lo que pase, tipo autismo o similar.
Y si es troleo, reconozco su superioridad intelectual.
Desde el inicio yo no me creo lo que leo, y trato de pillarlo pero excepto la nacionalidad de la empleada no lo pillé en una sola contradicción. Que esto me gustaría que aclarara a que se debió ducho cambio de nacionalidad.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si este hilo es una historia verídica, me asombra la impermeabilidad a la realidad del OP.
> Supongo que hay algún tipo de alteración psíquica que le permite vivir en un permanente mundo de Yupiii! pase lo que pase, tipo autismo o similar.
> Y si es troleo, reconozco su superioridad intelectual.
> Desde el inicio yo no me creo lo que leo, y trato de pillarlo pero excepto la nacionalidad de la empleada no lo pillé en una sola contradicción. Que esto me gustaría que aclarara a que se debió ducho cambio de nacionalidad.
> ...











Mi mujer se compra la frutería donde trabaja


Ah en tu mundo sin empleada ganas menos? Entonces en tu mundo hay que contratar a 3 empleadas para triplicar el resultado... Ah en tu mundo sin empleada ganas MAS? Entonces en tu mundo hay que despedir a X empleados para multiplicar por X el resultado... No despides/contratas para ganar más o...




www.burbuja.info





Mira a que hora contesto el viernes por la noche, no creo que estuviera de guardia en la gestoria


----------



## javiwell (18 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Mi mujer se compra la frutería donde trabaja
> 
> 
> Ah en tu mundo sin empleada ganas menos? Entonces en tu mundo hay que contratar a 3 empleadas para triplicar el resultado... Ah en tu mundo sin empleada ganas MAS? Entonces en tu mundo hay que despedir a X empleados para multiplicar por X el resultado... No despides/contratas para ganar más o...
> ...



No podía dormir porque los vecinos del edificio colindante a la altura más o menos del cabecero de mi cama organizaron un cumpleaños karaoke de los Andes


----------



## OBDC (18 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No podía dormir porque los vecinos del edificio colindante a la altura más o menos del cabecero de mi cama organizaron un cumpleaños karaoke de los Andes



Hoy te pongo yo el tema....


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (18 Dic 2022)

Afirmaciones de @Javito:
"Sin la empleada ganarán mas dinero"

Plantea dos cuestiones: ¿Entiende que la carga de trabajo se puede redistribuir de dos personas a una?

Si la respuesta es SI, es "tonto a pasado", puesto que adelantar la decision le hubiera ahorrado de un sueldo durante casi dos años.

Si la respuesta es "NO" es "tonto a futuro", porque sin poder realizar una correcta experiencia al cliente y tiempo de atención, no podrá mantener los pocos clientes que aun van.

Este segundo escenario plantea un mantenimiento de la pobre facturación a dos o tres meses con posterior caida de nuevo en ventas.

Y ya no habria red de seguridad de la empleada


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (18 Dic 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Llevo diciéndolo desde hace 100 páginas. Este tipo es un picateclas, y ni tiene frutería ni cosa que se parezca. Se está partiendo el ojal de todos nosotros a base de bien. Un tipo que realmente tiene un negocio no tiene tiempo de venir aquí a contar sus andanzas, ¡Y mucho menos si son andanzas que llevan a un claro fracaso!
> 
> Otra cosa. Se le ha insultado a base de bien, desde todos los ángulos, posiciones, a él personalmente diciéndole que es un inútil que no sabe ni llevar un puesto de pipas; también se le ha dicho que a la mujer se la van a follar los clientes, y el tipo ahí, aguantando estoicamente, viniendo puntualmente a mostrarnos sus datos y sus avances, como el que lleva los papeles a la gestoría. Si alguien piensa que este tipo es un pringado que puso un negocio, en realidad el pringado es él, y este es en realidad un listo que consiguió lo que quería y por lo que le pagan, que no es otra cosa que darle vidilla al foro.



Pero es mejor troleada que la de Carmen Mola.


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pero es mejor troleada que la de Carmen Mola.



Cuál es la de Carmen Mola?


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Cuál es la de Carmen Mola?



Ya te estás comparando, piraton? Tu estás en nivel Dios.
El ego te puede

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Llevo diciéndolo desde hace 100 páginas. Este tipo es un picateclas, y ni tiene frutería ni cosa que se parezca. Se está partiendo el ojal de todos nosotros a base de bien. Un tipo que realmente tiene un negocio no tiene tiempo de venir aquí a contar sus andanzas, ¡Y mucho menos si son andanzas que llevan a un claro fracaso!
> 
> Otra cosa. Se le ha insultado a base de bien, desde todos los ángulos, posiciones, a él personalmente diciéndole que es un inútil que no sabe ni llevar un puesto de pipas; también se le ha dicho que a la mujer se la van a follar los clientes, y el tipo ahí, aguantando estoicamente, viniendo puntualmente a mostrarnos sus datos y sus avances, como el que lleva los papeles a la gestoría. Si alguien piensa que este tipo es un pringado que puso un negocio, en realidad el pringado es él, y este es en realidad un listo que consiguió lo que quería y por lo que le pagan, que no es otra cosa que darle vidilla al foro.



Es un chatbot version beta2 que le pasaron a calopez para que lo pruebe y colarle 50 más.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (19 Dic 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Llevo diciéndolo desde hace 100 páginas. Este tipo es un picateclas, y ni tiene frutería ni cosa que se parezca. Se está partiendo el ojal de todos nosotros a base de bien. Un tipo que realmente tiene un negocio no tiene tiempo de venir aquí a contar sus andanzas, ¡Y mucho menos si son andanzas que llevan a un claro fracaso!
> 
> Otra cosa. Se le ha insultado a base de bien, desde todos los ángulos, posiciones, a él personalmente diciéndole que es un inútil que no sabe ni llevar un puesto de pipas; también se le ha dicho que a la mujer se la van a follar los clientes, y el tipo ahí, aguantando estoicamente, viniendo puntualmente a mostrarnos sus datos y sus avances, como el que lleva los papeles a la gestoría. Si alguien piensa que este tipo es un pringado que puso un negocio, en realidad el pringado es él, y este es en realidad un listo que consiguió lo que quería y por lo que le pagan, que no es otra cosa que darle vidilla al foro.



Lo de que aguanta los insultos es porque él mismo sabe y ve que la mujer es corta, aunque no admita que la frutería es un pasatiempo y la familia se mantiene con su sueldo y los donativos de papi. Lo de las cajas de mil euros que contaba a diario es el ejemplo más representativo, seguro que su padre le ha dado un toque de atención.


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Lo de que aguanta los insultos es porque él mismo sabe y ve que la mujer es corta, aunque no admita que la frutería es un pasatiempo y la familia se mantiene con su sueldo y los donativos de papi. Lo de las cajas de mil euros que contaba a diario es el ejemplo más representativo, seguro que su padre le ha dado un toque de atención.



Lo de las cajas de 1000 pavos existían. El mayorista inflaba la caja diaria con dinero B para blanquear. Cada vez tengo más claro que la frutería está en la zona del norte como declara.


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo de las cajas de 1000 pavos existían. El mayorista inflaba la caja diaria con dinero B para blanquear. Cada vez tengo más claro que la frutería está en la zona del norte como declara.
> 
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Feliz Navidad @OBDC y próspero año nuevo.


----------



## OBDC (19 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Feliz Navidad @OBDC y próspero año nuevo.



Javito, no vengas a joder el hilo a estas horas que ya cumplió más de un año y llevamos ochiquicientas páginas. A ti te toca tenerme en ignorados con el máximo desprecio y yo darte caña; si cambiamos eso se van a ir todos los foreros que nos siguen porque se van a dar cuenta que esto es una troleada mayúscula y tenemos que mantener la reputación. Más de uno ahora se va a creer que somos multis, pero es fácil de distinguir el CI de cada uno; espero que no lo piensen.
Si me quieres saludar lo haces en privado, vale?
Como va lo del narcosubmarino con los parientes de tu muhé y los vecinos del zulo?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Maybe (19 Dic 2022)

@javiwell, la nueva temporada de la serie te está quedando un poco floja y se le están empezando a ver las costuras al guion... tienes que alimentar a los fans con nuevos datos e ideas audaces si no quieres perder audiencia.

¿Cómo va la campaña de Navidad? ¿Cuántos kgs de uvas vais a pedir para Nochevieja?

¿Habéis invertido algo en publicidad? ¿Buzoneo, redes sociales...? No sé si alguna vez has mencionado algo al respecto, tengo curiosidad.



javiwell dijo:


> Feliz Navidad @OBDC y próspero año nuevo.



¿Has decretado una amnistía navideña?


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Javito, no vengas a joder el hilo a estas horas que ya cumplió más de un año y llevamos ochiquicientas páginas. A ti te toca tenerme en ignorados con el máximo desprecio y yo darte caña; si cambiamos eso se van a ir todos los foreros que nos siguen porque se van a dar cuenta que esto es una troleada mayúscula y tenemos que mantener la reputación. Más de uno ahora se va a creer que somos multis, pero es fácil de distinguir el CI de cada uno; espero que no lo piensen.
> Si me quieres saludar lo haces en privado, vale?
> Como va lo del narcosubmarino con los parientes de tu muhé y los vecinos del zulo?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Que vas a pedirle a los reyes?


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> @javiwell, la nueva temporada de la serie te está quedando un poco floja y se le están empezando a ver las costuras al guion... tienes que alimentar a los fans con nuevos datos e ideas audaces si no quieres perder audiencia.
> 
> ¿Cómo va la campaña de Navidad? ¿Cuántos kgs de uvas vais a pedir para Nochevieja?
> 
> ...



Va todo bien, pero quiero esperar a enero para contar el resumen de diciembre.


----------



## Maybe (19 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Va todo bien, pero quiero esperar a enero para contar el resumen de diciembre.



¿Y ya está? Qué escueto. No me has respondido a lo de la publicidad, ni a lo de las uvas...



OBDC dijo:


> A ti te toca tenerme en ignorados con el máximo desprecio y yo darte caña; si cambiamos eso se van a ir todos los foreros que nos siguen



Tu reinado troll en este hilo acabó... el op ha dejado de ignorarte a ti para pasar a ignorarme a mí (o por lo menos a ignorar mis preguntas). El rey ha muerto, larga vida a la reina!


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> ¿Y ya está? Qué escueto. No me has respondido a lo de la publicidad, ni a lo de las uvas...
> 
> 
> 
> Tu reinado troll en este hilo acabó... el op ha dejado de ignorarte a ti para pasar a ignorarme a mí (o por lo menos a ignorar mis preguntas). El rey ha muerto, larga vida a la reina!



Tu no serás un multi mio y de @OBDC ?


----------



## Maybe (19 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tu no serás un multi mio y de @OBDC ?


----------



## javiwell (19 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


>



Eso le confundirá


----------



## Maybe (19 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Eso le confundirá



Tú sí que nos tienes confundidos a todos...


----------



## OBDC (20 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> ¿Y ya está? Qué escueto. No me has respondido a lo de la publicidad, ni a lo de las uvas...
> 
> 
> 
> Tu reinado troll en este hilo acabó... el op ha dejado de ignorarte a ti para pasar a ignorarme a mí (o por lo menos a ignorar mis preguntas). El rey ha muerto, larga vida a la reina!



Ya sabes que eres mi aprendiza más aventajada, así que te dejo continuar a tí, que Javito ya me trolea a mí. Eso demuestra que ya no estoy en forma y no soy el mismo de hace un año cuando me ignoraba para poder conciliar el sueño.
Javito ya superó el trauma, a este le llevó más tiempo que a tí  que solo fueron unos meses.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (20 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que vas a pedirle a los reyes?



Que los camellos no meen en el aparcamiento, como siempre lo hacen cuando vienen al despacho.
A ti te aconsejo que le pidas que no se vean los restos de jabón en los grifos y marcos de la ducha de aluminio anodizado negro de los baños de microcemento.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (20 Dic 2022)

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tu no serás un multi mio y de @OBDC ?



Siempre me viene a la.cabeza, en estas situaciones, un libro que no existe que, para mí, se llama "todos eran viernes".

Trata sobre un grupo terrorista cuya cúpula, formada por 7 personas, adopta los nombres de los días de la semana. El policía protagonista logra infiltrarse en la misma, y le hes asignado "viernes", para terminar descubriendo que todos son infiltrados de distintos cuerpos y que cada uno de ellos, en su afán de no ser descubierto, propone los más brutales atentados para superar los anteriores y demostrar su adhesión a la.causa.

Digo que no existe porque ese no es el título, creo que es de Tom Sharpe y la historia es como la recuerdo.


----------



## OBDC (20 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Siempre me viene a la.cabeza, en estas situaciones, un libro que no existe que, para mí, se llama "todos eran viernes".
> 
> Trata sobre un grupo terrorista cuya cúpula, formada por 7 personas, adopta los nombres de los días de la semana. El policía protagonista logra infiltrarse en la misma, y le hes asignado "viernes", para terminar descubriendo que todos son infiltrados de distintos cuerpos y que cada uno de ellos, en su afán de no ser descubierto, propone los más brutales atentados para superar los anteriores y demostrar su adhesión a la.causa.
> 
> Digo que no existe porque ese no es el título, creo que es de Tom Sharpe y la historia es como la recuerdo.



Buenísimo 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Maybe (20 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Que los camellos no meen en el aparcamiento, como siempre lo hacen cuando vienen al despacho



Estoy un poco confusa... ¿de qué tipo de camellos estamos hablando? 



Mundocruel dijo:


> Trata sobre un grupo terrorista cuya cúpula, formada por 7 personas, adopta los nombres de los días de la semana. El policía protagonista logra infiltrarse en la misma, y le hes asignado "viernes", para terminar descubriendo que todos son infiltrados de distintos cuerpos [...] Digo que no existe porque ese no es el título, creo que es de Tom Sharpe y la historia es como la recuerdo.



Posiblemente te refieres a 'El hombre que fue jueves', de Chesterton.


----------



## charlyrs80 (20 Dic 2022)

Cómo este hilo tiene mas de 7 mil respuestas ?


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/mi-mujer-se-compra-la-fruteria-donde-trabaja.1589406/unread




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Estoy un poco confusa... ¿de qué tipo de camellos estamos hablando?
> 
> 
> 
> Posiblemente te refieres a 'El hombre que fue jueves', de Chesterton.



Debe ser, es que nunca logro recordarlo y por eso aviso. Gracias por la aclaración pero "se non è vero, è ben trovato"


----------



## OBDC (20 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Estoy un poco confusa... ¿de qué tipo de camellos estamos hablando?
> 
> 
> 
> Posiblemente te refieres a 'El hombre que fue jueves', de Chesterton.



Dejo al libre albedrío la interpretación....
Desde que te has coronado la reina troll nadie me respeta, ni Javito que me saluda ni tú que me haces goles de chilena tipo argentino con mis comentarios.
Suerte que me queda un poco de dignidad todavía y puedo ir a trolear a los del oro y a Eurio el-latas con su hilo apocalíptico.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (20 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Dejo al libre albedrío la interpretación....
> Desde que te has coronado la reina troll nadie me respeta, ni Javito que me saluda ni tú que me haces goles de chilena tipo argentino con mis comentarios.
> Suerte que me queda un poco de dignidad todavía y puedo ir a trolear a los del oro y a Eurio el-latas con su hilo apocalíptico.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Como que no te saludo! Buenas noches querido @OBDC!


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Como que no te saludo! Buenas noches querido @OBDC!


----------



## OBDC (20 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Como que no te saludo! Buenas noches querido @OBDC!



Hey, vas mal de comprensión lectora Javito, dije "que me saluda" y eso no es aceptable para un trol respetado por sus troleados....
Un trol de nivel como trato de ser espera no ser saludado por su troleado....
No estás jugando limpio...

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (20 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1299479








El síndrome de Dunning-Kruger – Hyperbole







hyperbole.es





_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (20 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Hey, vas mal de comprensión lectora Javito, dije "que me saluda" y eso no es aceptable para un trol respetado por sus troleados....
> Un trol de nivel como trato de ser espera no ser saludado por su troleado....
> No estás jugando limpio...
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Ah sí, perdona que estoy acostumbrado a leerte así un poco por encima saltando de una línea a otra sin poner el más mínimo interés y en esta ocasión quería leer atentamente pero debí perder la concentración enseguida de la costumbre.

Tienes toda la razón Sensei


----------



## OBDC (20 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ah sí, perdona que estoy acostumbrado a leerte así un poco por encima saltando de una línea a otra sin poner el más mínimo interés y en esta ocasión quería leer atentamente pero debí perder la concentración enseguida de la costumbre.
> 
> Tienes toda la razón Sensei



Vale, ahora si estas entrando en tu papel; un tipo duro que lo que le diga el trol se la suda y bla bla bla....
Esto de hablarme tampoco es muy correcto porque demuestra que has aprendido a controlar la ira que te generan mis comentarios, pero vale, me quedo con que te llevo un año largo troleando y tu ignorándome, típica defensa en el juego de los foros llamada "hacer el avestruz". Como jugador de golf debes de ser un auténtico desastre por no controlar la ira cuando te humillan, o eliges torneos para "papis que juegan al golf" para sentir que tu hándicap es más o menos decente?


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (20 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Vale, ahora si estas entrando en tu papel; un tipo duro que lo que le diga el trol se la suda y bla bla bla....
> Esto de hablarme tampoco es muy correcto porque demuestra que has aprendido a controlar la ira que te generan mis comentarios, pero vale, me quedo con que te llevo un año largo troleando y tu ignorándome, típica defensa en el juego de los foros llamada "hacer el avestruz". Como jugador de golf debes de ser un auténtico desastre por no controlar la ira cuando te humillan, o eliges torneos para "papis que juegan al golf" para sentir que tu hándicap es más o menos decente?
> 
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Te voy a explicar el motivo por el que te ignoré:

Yo solo quería contar una historia real sobre la compra de un negocio, poner cifras y demás.

Desde el principio quisiste desviar mi atención para convertir el hilo en cruce de insultos y así bloquear el relato de puta madre que estaba contando.

Así que me dije, este tío por qué cojones se cree que voy a hablar de lo que él quiere que yo hable? A tomar por culo hombre ya!

Pero al ver tu tesón en seguir escribiendo a una pared durante un año, he decidido que me apetece hablar contigo para entender en qué consiste tu vacío existencial. Quizá pueda curarte.


----------



## OBDC (20 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Te voy a explicar el motivo por el que te ignoré:
> 
> Yo solo quería contar una historia real sobre la compra de un negocio, poner cifras y demás.
> 
> ...



Javito, yo soy tu cura.
Realmente crees que necesitas contarme porque me ignoraste? Alma de cántaro...









_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (20 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Javito, yo soy tu cura.
> Realmente crees que necesitas contarme porque me ignoraste? Alma de cántaro...
> 
> 
> ...



Un año entero ignorado e interpelandome desesperadamente... 

Eso no es bueno para tu salud mental, cuéntame qué pasa, te hacen caso en Tinder?


----------



## OBDC (20 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Un año entero ignorado e interpelandome desesperadamente...
> 
> Eso no es bueno para tu salud mental, cuéntame qué pasa, te hacen caso en Tinder?



Javito, este hilo sin mí es una mierda pinchada en un palo tomando sol.
No hubieras llegado ni al verano pasado. 
Si no lo upeo no entra ni el tato, y el color es burlarnos de todo tu fantástico mundo de heredero amancebado que se va a cargar el patrimonio familiar. 
En el hilo eres prescindible como director del circo, pero eres el payaso favorito.






_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (21 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Javito, este hilo sin mí es una mierda pinchada en un palo tomando sol.
> No hubieras llegado ni al verano pasado.
> Si no lo upeo no entra ni el tato, y el color es burlarnos de todo tu fantástico mundo de heredero amancebado que se va a cargar el patrimonio familiar.
> En el hilo eres prescindible como director del circo, pero eres el payaso favorito.
> ...



Si estoy casado no puedo ser amancebado, no vas a perecer más inteligente por usar palabras cuyo significado desconoces. 

Por otra parte, hasta el momento, no he heredado nada.


----------



## asiqué (21 Dic 2022)

Javi te doy el trucazo para vender a tope.
Kiwis con forma de culo apretado de chorti



Mi fruteria paco los vende!


----------



## javiwell (21 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Javi te doy el trucazo para vender a tope.
> Kiwis con forma de culo apretado de chorti
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300770
> 
> ...



Tenemos, sabemos que por razones antropológicas, cuando las señoras los ven, algo en su instinto les dice que van a ser folladas por un gorila gigantesco y se ponen euforicas


----------



## OBDC (21 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si estoy casado no puedo ser amancebado, no vas a perecer más inteligente por usar palabras cuyo significado desconoces.
> 
> Por otra parte, hasta el momento, no he heredado nada.



En psicología, se llama transferencia sentir que al otro le pasa lo que le pasa a uno.


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (21 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> En psicología, se llama transferencia sentir que al otro le pasa lo que le pasa a uno.
> 
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Ah ok y por eso me escribías aunque te ignorara?


----------



## OBDC (21 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ah ok y por eso me escribías aunque te ignorara?



Y como sabes que te escribía? 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (21 Dic 2022)

Creo que hay una película y me suena haberla visto. Era una trama que se desenvolvía muy bien.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## P.pica (21 Dic 2022)

¿Cómo puede haber llegado a 466 páginas?


----------



## javiwell (21 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Y como sabes que te escribía?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Pues de la misma forma que tú sabías que yo te leía


----------



## OBDC (21 Dic 2022)

El hombre que fue Jueves, una pesadilla metafísica


En 1908 ingresó en el mundo una de las ficciones que no han dejado de fascinar a la humanidad desde el mismo momento en que alguien posó su mirada sobre ella. El autor era un hombre de 34 años que …




lamanodelextranjero.com





Ahí tienes info del libro.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (21 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues de la misma forma que tú sabías que yo te leía



Justamente esa es la diferencia. Tu no necesitabas inteligencia para saber lo que yo pensaba sobre ti....solo leer.
Pero es que al "ignorarme" (cosa que no hacías más que teatro, como acabas de demostrar y te leías ávidamente mis posts) me abriste la puerta a poder decir cualquier disparate por saber que no contaba con réplica ninguna y me facilitaste apoderarme del hilo, hasta el punto de que una vez troleando en otros hilos me han dicho "vete al hilo de la fruteria" .
Como trol profesional te cuento que tu estrategia de "ignorarme" es lo que busco cuando troleo a alguien. Me permite tomar el control de un hilo. Ahora ya te cargaste el hilo; nunca va a ser lo mismo porque rompiste el misterio que mantenía vivo el hilo y lamento decirte que la historia de la frutería le importa una mierda a la gente. Lo que generaba interés es tu resistencia y temple a aguantar cualquier disparate, y ahora ya todos saben que no lo aguantabas, sólo te lo callabas y tragabas.
Me hiciste una pregunta curiosa, que te voy a responder.
Quieres saber sobre mi vacío existencial para hacer esto.
Esa pregunta refleja tu situación, el vacío existencial lo tienes tú. ¿Como un hombre que declara tener 40 años, casado con una mujer con cojones y emprendedora, con un trabajo segun el muy valorado y con una hija pequeña que atender pierde tiempo en llenar su vida escribiendo una "historia de puta madre" (trato de evitar el sarcasmo pero me puede, lo siento) en un foro de chiflados esperando reconocimiento para reforzar su autoestima y haciendo el ridículo con cada experiencia vital que expone para regocijo y burla de los forovidentes? Abres un gran hermano de tu vida con el fin de sentirte valorado por los foreros y huir de la mierda de relación que tienes en tu casa? Follas con tu mujer o todavía eres vírgen?
Perdóname pero algo no me termino de creer, o te faltan más hervores de los que parece que te faltan.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (21 Dic 2022)

A mi me pasa igual, a no ser algún libro con una narrativa distopica que no tenga un hilo conductor real entre el inicio y el final, me aburren y predigo el resultado en el primer tercio. Con las pelis igual, en menos de la mitad ya se siempre quién es el asesino y no puedo contener el spoiler con los acompañantes. Una vez uno me dijo "a ver si vas a ser Dios y te sabes el final" cuando dije en que acababa una película a los 10 minutos de empezar. Bueno, parece que para esa persona soy Dios desde ese día...
Últimamente leo libros sin edición. Tengo la suerte de tener un entorno curioso donde hay algunos escritores y me pasan obras que no terminan de ser publicadas por no ser "comerciales". Y sólo puedo decir que el marketing editorial jode absolutamente la creatividad y la singularidad. Y que el destino del 75% de los libros que salen de las editoriales es para charos con gatos, así que es difícil encontrar algo con cierto relieve en la planicie editorial.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (21 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Justamente esa es la diferencia. Tu no necesitabas inteligencia para saber lo que yo pensaba sobre ti....solo leer.
> Pero es que al "ignorarme" (cosa que no hacías más que teatro, como acabas de demostrar y te leías ávidamente mis posts) me abriste la puerta a poder decir cualquier disparate por saber que no contaba con réplica ninguna y me facilitaste apoderarme del hilo, hasta el punto de que una vez troleando en otros hilos me han dicho "vete al hilo de la fruteria" .
> Como trol profesional te cuento que tu estrategia de "ignorarme" es lo que busco cuando troleo a alguien. Me permite tomar el control de un hilo. Ahora ya te cargaste el hilo; nunca va a ser lo mismo porque rompiste el misterio que mantenía vivo el hilo y lamento decirte que la historia de la frutería le importa una mierda a la gente. Lo que generaba interés es tu resistencia y temple a aguantar cualquier disparate, y ahora ya todos saben que no lo aguantabas, sólo te lo callabas y tragabas.
> Me hiciste una pregunta curiosa, que te voy a responder.
> ...



Bueno entonces según tu punto de vista cualquiera que escriba en un foro tiene un vacío existencial que rellena perdiendo tiempo en escribir...

Yo lo que veo es que tú no tienes nada que contar


----------



## OBDC (21 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno entonces según tu punto de vista cualquiera que escriba en un foro tiene un vacío existencial que rellena perdiendo tiempo en escribir...
> 
> Yo lo que veo es que tú no tienes nada que contar



No "cuento"; "analizo". No tengo Instagram ni Onlyfans. La verdad que no tengo ninguna necesidad de exhibicionismo.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (21 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No "cuento"; "analizo". No tengo Instagram ni Onlyfans.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Tampoco tengo Instagram ni onlyfans, tengo un hilo donde cuento para que tú puedas analizar 

Y lo hago de forma anónima


----------



## OBDC (21 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tampoco tengo Instagram ni onlyfans, tengo un hilo donde cuento para que tú puedas analizar
> 
> Y lo hago de forma anónima



La verdad que me alegro leer que no tienes Onlyfans 
Lo haces anonimamente por temor, pero estas deseoso de reconocimiento y de demostrar que eres alguien. Bueno, no te preocupes, es lo que tiene tener un padre de éxito. Es difícil de superar y más si los genes de la inteligencia no son los que te cayeron en suerte.
Si puedo darte un consejo vital te diría lo siguiente: "No trates de parecer más grande que no eres tan pequeño"


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Maybe (21 Dic 2022)

Me pones en un compromiso. ¿Me gustó? Sí. ¿Te lo recomendaría? Pues no sé... es un poco difícil acertar sin saber tu edad, o tus gustos. Es un buen libro, a mí me pareció muy entretenido: la narración es bastante fluida, con buenas dosis de fina ironía, y cada capítulo depara alguna sorpresa. No es exactamente una novela cómica, pero las situaciones llevadas al absurdo te harán soltar más de una carcajada. Contiene mucha acción en algunos tramos, como un libro de aventuras... luego se vuelve más filosófico. Aquí lo tienes en pdf, puedes leer las primeras páginas y te haces una idea, si te engancha ya decides si adquirirlo en otro formato:



https://www.shu.edu/chesterton/upload/El-Hombre-Que-Fue-Jueves.pdf





OBDC dijo:


> Y que el destino del 75% de los libros que salen de las editoriales es para charos con gatos, así que es difícil encontrar algo con cierto relieve en la planicie editorial.



Cierto. Pero tampoco hay necesidad alguna de ceñirse a las novelitas de/para Charos, teniendo acceso a grandes obras de todos los tiempos. No hay vida suficiente para leer todos los libros que merecen ser leídos, como para perder el tiempo leyendo basura...


----------



## OBDC (22 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Me pones en un compromiso. ¿Me gustó? Sí. ¿Te lo recomendaría? Pues no sé... es un poco difícil acertar sin saber tu edad, o tus gustos. Es un buen libro, a mí me pareció muy entretenido: la narración es bastante fluida, con buenas dosis de fina ironía, y cada capítulo depara alguna sorpresa. No es exactamente una novela cómica, pero las situaciones llevadas al absurdo te harán soltar más de una carcajada. Contiene mucha acción en algunos tramos, como un libro de aventuras... luego se vuelve más filosófico. Aquí lo tienes en pdf, puedes leer las primeras páginas y te haces una idea, si te engancha ya decides si adquirirlo en otro formato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe, eres inspectora de Hacienda?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Maybe (22 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Maybe, eres inspectora de Hacienda?



Dime primero por qué lo preguntas... ¿tienes algo que ocultar al fisco?


----------



## OBDC (22 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Dime primero por qué lo preguntas... ¿tienes algo que ocultar al fisco?



Ya me has respondido.
Si fueras Inspectora de Hacienda me hubieras preguntado:
Cuánto escondes al fisco?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Maybe (22 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya me has respondido.
> Si fueras Inspectora de Hacienda me hubieras preguntado:
> Cuanto escondes al fisco?



Puedes estar tranquilo, nada más lejos. Pero tengo curiosidad por saber el motivo de tu pregunta... ¿por qué me imaginas así? Creía que habíamos hecho las paces! 



Spoiler



Tengo un pequeño negocio, prefiero no dar más pistas (no, no vendo mermeladas si te lo estás preguntando).


----------



## OBDC (22 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Puedes estar tranquilo, nada más lejos. Pero tengo curiosidad por saber el motivo de tu pregunta... ¿por qué me imaginas así? Creía que habíamos hecho las paces!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si fueras Inspectora de Hacienda serias mi mujer perfecta (salvando lo de las mermeladas).
Culta, inteligente, valenciana, buen trol.....solo te falta lo de ser Inspectora de Hacienda, una verdadera lástima...
Bueno, algún pequeño requisito más pero poca cosa... 


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si fueras Inspectora de Hacienda serias mi mujer perfecta (salvando lo de las mermeladas).
> Culta, inteligente, valenciana, buen trol.....solo te falta lo de ser Inspectora de Hacienda, una verdadera lástima...
> Bueno, algún pequeño requisito más pero poca cosa...
> 
> ...



Menudo hilo más inabarcable. El de "Es buen momento para comprar" bien lo vale, ¿pero este?

Todo para que al final su mujer venda fruta de la china y cosas así.


----------



## OBDC (22 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Menudo hilo más inabarcable. El de "Es buen momento para comprar" bien lo vale, ¿pero este?
> 
> Todo para que al final su mujer venda fruta de la china y cosas así.



No es el tema de la fruta el motivador de la extension del hilo amigo. Justamente se lo acabo de explicar al OP que cree que era muy interesante y estaba muy pagado de ser tan creativo....este hilo habla de las fantasías y estado mental de una generación perdida en España.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (22 Dic 2022)

Por favor no nos metamos en chupis


----------



## DEREC (22 Dic 2022)

Actualizacion de como va la cosa? Hemos quebrao o todavia no?


----------



## javiwell (22 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Actualizacion de como va la cosa? Hemos quebrao o todavia no?



No, no hemos quebrado, diciembre está teniendo mejores cajas pero no llega a lo del año pasado.

La empleada estará el mes de diciembre y a partir de ahí ya no trabaja para mí mujer

El despido se hace con la cuenta corriente de la frutería. El saldo se quedará justito a final de año y luego ya sin empleada subirá bastante rápido.


----------



## kornconath (22 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Actualizacion de como va la cosa? Hemos quebrao o todavia no?



Pierde un 20% de la facturacion desde hace seis meses. La solucion ha sido echar a la empleada porque su mujer puede hacerlo todo ella.

No tenemos cifras de polvorones porque ahora hace los numeros cada trimestre y no cada mes.

Siguiente parada, retrasar pago a proveedor y pedir crédito.

El chaval es positivo y dice que todo va bien.


----------



## javiwell (22 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Pierde un 20% de la facturacion desde hace seis meses. La solucion ha sido echar a la empleada porque su mujer puede hacerlo todo ella.
> 
> No tenemos cifras de polvorones porque ahora hace los numeros cada trimestre y no cada mes.
> 
> ...



No va a hacer falta credito


----------



## kornconath (22 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No va a hacer falta credito



Jajaja nos vemos en marzo


----------



## DEREC (22 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Pierde un 20% de la facturacion desde hace seis meses. La solucion ha sido echar a la empleada porque su mujer puede hacerlo todo ella.
> 
> No tenemos cifras de polvorones porque ahora hace los numeros cada trimestre y no cada mes.
> 
> ...



20% es bastante ¿ a que se achaca la bajada?

Supongo que reducir un sueldo se notará bastante, pero va a tener que currar más tambien.


----------



## javiwell (22 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> 20% es bastante ¿ a que se achaca la bajada?
> 
> Supongo que reducir un sueldo se notará bastante, pero va a tener que currar más tambien.



La bajada la achacamos a, como decía Juan Luis Guerra, el cohto eh la vida y el peso que baha

Ha subido la energía, la cuota de la hipoteca y los precios en general y los salarios de momento aún no... La gente está ahorrando acojonada


----------



## DEREC (22 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La bajada la achacamos a, como decía Juan Luis Guerra, el cohto eh la vida y el peso que baha
> 
> Ha subido la energía, la cuota de la hipoteca y los precios en general y los salarios de momento aún no... La gente está ahorrando acojonada



La fruta está cara de cojones...

Entonces entiendo que es algo generalizado en el sector y no una perdida de clientes hacia otros negocios.

Bueno, la energia está abaratandose un poco, igual pal año que viene se nota algo en la fruta.


----------



## javiwell (22 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> La fruta está cara de cojones...
> 
> Entonces entiendo que es algo generalizado en el sector y no una perdida de clientes hacia otros negocios.
> 
> Bueno, la energia está abaratandose un poco, igual pal año que viene se nota algo en la fruta.



Es algo generalizado en el consumo como componente del PIB, tanto de la fruta como de los neumáticos de caucho.

Pero bueno, la comida tiene un suelo de consumo, la gente tiene que comer.


----------



## kornconath (22 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> 20% es bastante ¿ a que se achaca la bajada?
> 
> Supongo que reducir un sueldo se notará bastante, pero va a tener que currar más tambien.



El te dice gente y gasto por cliente, pero no tiene ni idea del numero de clientes ni la cesta mediana.

Palos de ciego


Mientras la mujer, que se queda sola, trabaja y es seria, se recuperará. 


Nuestra apuesta es que no sabe sumar


----------



## Maybe (22 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si fueras Inspectora de Hacienda serias mi mujer perfecta (salvando lo de las mermeladas).



No estés tan seguro... ¿Ya te has olvidado de lo terca y exasperante que puedo llegar a resultar? 

P.D. Las mermeladas me salen de vicio... y-lo-sabes!



kornconath dijo:


> Por favor no nos metamos en chupis



No sufras, es sólo una tregua navideña. La culpa es del op, que se niega negaba a hablar de la frutería hasta enero... oh wait, veo que hoy sí que tenía ganas de responder preguntas.


----------



## OBDC (22 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> No estés tan seguro... ¿Ya te has olvidado de lo terca y exasperante que puedo llegar a resultar?
> 
> P.D. Las mermeladas me salen de vicio... y-lo-sabes!
> .



No creo que más exasperante que cualquiera de mis 4 ex mujeres.
Si, ya sé, me costó demasiado saber que vivís al límite en un carrusel de hormonas que hay que saber soportar (o no).
Pero de a poco he ido definiendo muy bien el perfil de mujer que necesito con tanto ensayo de prueba y error.
Y no es frutera, of course.


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Maybe (23 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No creo que más exasperante que cualquiera de mis 4 ex mujeres



Te has casado 4 veces...? Eres todo un romántico (o un temerario  )


----------



## OBDC (23 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Te has casado 4 veces...? Eres todo un romántico (o un temerario  )



O irrespetuoso a las instituciones sociales...
O todas las cosas juntas.
Ahora mi objetivo ya te dije que es encontrar una Inspectora de Hacienda.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Maybe (23 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ahora mi objetivo ya te dije que es encontrar una Inspectora de Hacienda



Curiosa parafilia... ésta es la imagen que me viene a mí a la cabeza cuando pienso en inspectoras de hacienda 



Spoiler












Volviendo a la frutería: @javiwell, supongo que el mayorista ya sabrá que vais a prescindir de la empleada. También sabrá que el despido se debe a la bajada en la facturación, claro. ¿Habéis hablado del tema? ¿Qué ha comentado al respecto? 

El resto de tiendas que también fueron traspasadas, ¿siguen manteniendo a los mismos trabajadores?


----------



## javiwell (24 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Curiosa parafilia... ésta es la imagen que me viene a mí a la cabeza cuando pienso en inspectoras de hacienda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La facturación la conoce el mayorista porque él hace el albarán todos los días, recuerda es la pasión de albaranes.

Sabe del despido el mayorista si y también la empleada que ya ha recibido la carta de preaviso y la indemnización. Con posterioridad a eso hemos estado en su casa de copas.

El resto de tiendas es distinto, una tienda tiene dos socias (mala idea) y la otra con menos venta tiene a una propietaria sin empleada (buena idea)


----------



## Maybe (24 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La facturación la conoce el mayorista porque él hace el albarán todos los días, recuerda es la pasión de albaranes



Eso lo sé... pero nunca respondes completamente a mis preguntas: ¿no habéis hablado en todo este tiempo de la bajada de facturación mirándoos a los ojos?

Feliz Navidad, @javiwell (y a todos):


----------



## Soundblaster (24 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Eso lo sé... pero nunca respondes completamente a mis preguntas: ¿no habéis hablado en todo este tiempo de la bajada de facturación mirándoos a los ojos?
> 
> Feliz Navidad, @javiwell (y a todos):



la piña como debe ser, arriba del todo.


----------



## kornconath (24 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La facturación la conoce el mayorista porque él hace el albarán todos los días



no puede conocer la facturacion si no conoce ni pone los precios de venta , y si no vendeis solo verduras, ni conoce la merma.si no conoce vuestro sueldo.

Porque misteriosamente los ingresos y beneficios van aparte.

Volvemos a bajar la calidad del hilo a golpe de cuñadas de barra


----------



## javiwell (24 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> no puede conocer la facturacion si no conoce ni pone los precios de venta , y si no vendeis solo verduras, ni conoce la merma.si no conoce vuestro sueldo.
> 
> Porque misteriosamente los ingresos y beneficios van aparte.
> 
> Volvemos a bajar la calidad del hilo a golpe de cuñadas de barra



Como el margen prácticamente es siempre el mismo, los ingresos de la tienda tienen un coeficiente de correlación del 98 por cien con los importes de los albaranes según las estimaciones de mi cuñada que es ingeniero industrial.

Para albaranes de 200, ingresos de 300, pero si el albarán es de 300 los ingresos serán de 450


----------



## javiwell (24 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Eso lo sé... pero nunca respondes completamente a mis preguntas: ¿no habéis hablado en todo este tiempo de la bajada de facturación mirándoos a los ojos?
> 
> Feliz Navidad, @javiwell (y a todos):



Ha habido mirada de ojo, de reojo, jijijeo, cabreo, felicitación navideña...


----------



## OBDC (24 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Eso lo sé... pero nunca respondes completamente a mis preguntas: ¿no habéis hablado en todo este tiempo de la bajada de facturación mirándoos a los ojos?
> 
> Feliz Navidad, @javiwell (y a todos):



Gracias Maybe, igualmente para ti. Veo que por fin evitas el azúcar...

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (24 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Curiosa parafilia... ésta es la imagen que me viene a mí a la cabeza cuando pienso en inspectoras de hacienda
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



No es parafilia Maybe, es cuestión de devolver el cariño recibido. Hacienda me viene sodomizando hace años y creo que llegó el momento de darle el mismo placer de forma sostenida al menos a un representante de dicha institución (si fueran más de un no me opondría, tengo para todos), es cuestión de agradecimiento que soy así de sentimental.
Sería el polvazo de mi vida.



_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## OBDC (24 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


>



Feliz Navidad Javito, hasta el lunes no te doy caña que estoy de vacaciones 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Komanche O_o (24 Dic 2022)

HILO MITIQUISIMO
Junto al de la guerra de Siria, el Coronavirus y la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## javiwell (24 Dic 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> HILO MITIQUISIMO
> Junto al de la guerra de Siria, el Coronavirus y la guerra de Ucrania.



Eso es exactamente lo que dicen nuestros clientes del bacalao, los chorizos y el membrillo


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (24 Dic 2022)

Feliz Navidad, espero que tu padre no os reclame la deuda en la cena y tengáis la fiesta en paz.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Feliz Navidad, espero que tu padre no os reclame la deuda en la cena y tengáis la fiesta en paz.



El padre, como muchos padres y madres, seguramente consideraba ese dinero por perdido desde antes el segundo en el que lo pidieron prestado.

El es llamado "IPTHI", o "Impuesto Psicológico por tener Hijos Inútiles". Es un dinero que se paga como carga de culpa por no haberle pegado al crio dos hostias cuando le hubieran hecho falta, o por no haber estado mas pendientes, o por no haberles ayudado con las mates, etc...cuando los padres se hacen mayores les dan esos dineros como diciendo "ya con ésto considero mi deuda saldada".

Éste caso también lo puedes ver en padres que pagan las bodas de las hijas pedorras en plan "pago ésto pero a mi ya me dejais en paz".


----------



## OBDC (24 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El padre, como muchos padres y madres, seguramente consideraba ese dinero por perdido desde antes el segundo en el que lo pidieron prestado.
> 
> El es llamado "IPTHI", o "Impuesto Psicológico por tener Hijos Inútiles". Es un dinero que se paga como carga de culpa por no haberle pegado al crio dos hostias cuando le hubieran hecho falta, o por no haber estado mas pendientes, o por no haberles ayudado con las mates, etc...cuando los padres se hacen mayores les dan esos dineros como diciendo "ya con ésto considero mi deuda saldada".
> 
> Éste caso también lo puedes ver en padres que pagan las bodas de las hijas pedorras en plan "pago ésto pero a mi ya me dejais en paz".



Primera vez que te voy a dar la razón en todo.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (24 Dic 2022)

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## asiqué (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Soundblaster (24 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> O irrespetuoso a las instituciones sociales...
> O todas las cosas juntas.
> Ahora mi objetivo ya te dije que es encontrar una Inspectora de Hacienda.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



El que paga manda..¡y esas ya les pagamos todos...ya luego el libro de los gustos esta en blanco.


----------



## OBDC (24 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> El que paga manda..¡y esas ya les pagamos todos...ya luego el libro de los gustos esta en blanco.





_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (25 Dic 2022)

A ver @javiwell, vamos a hacer bien las cosas.
Los dos tenemos que cumplir el papel que nos toca en el hilo, sino esto se va a la .
Vamos a respetar unas pocas normas:
1)Tú no puedes darme likes ni yo dártelos a tí aunque sea razonable lo que diga el otro.
2) Tienes que ignorarme, aunque me leas y yo lo sepa. El misterio para los foreros hay que conservarlo.
3) Si ves que el hilo está flojo no dejes en mí siempre la responsabilidad de levantarlo, pon algo controvertido y un poco tonto (no te significará mucho esfuerzo) así me das la opción de darte caña y los demás entran a ver si esta vez reaccionas cabreándote.
4) Si me quieres saludar o lo que sea a título personal usas el privado, tú tienes que estar muy ofendido conmigo eternamente de cara a la galería. 
5) Si no estás de acuerdo te aguantas, esto es por tu bien. A ver si el hilo se muere y tienes que hablar con tu mujer todas las noches de gilipolleces porque te quedas desfaenado en el forro.
6) Tienes que pasar por el hilo de las sartenes dando likes, no corresponde que lo hagas en "modo fantasma". Yo sé que tu mujer lee el forro pero tienes que mostrarle quien manda y que eres el macho ibérico que ella pensó que eras cuando te conoció haciendo rugir el Audi frente a la frutería.


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (25 Dic 2022)

7) lleva un negocio como si holdearas. Te la sudan las pérdidas porque esperas el pico


----------



## javiwell (26 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> A ver @javiwell, vamos a hacer bien las cosas.
> Los dos tenemos que cumplir el papel que nos toca en el hilo, sino esto se va a la .
> Vamos a respetar unas pocas normas:
> 1)Tú no puedes darme likes ni yo dártelos a tí aunque sea razonable lo que diga el otro.
> ...



Como ya te expliqué, lo que voy a hacer en cada momento es exactamente lo que me salga de mis cojones, siempre y cuando me haya salido a mi de los cojones.

No obstante los estatutos que me propones, están bien a modo de sugerencia ya que son lo suficientemente extensos como para que me limpie virtualmente el culo con ellos.


----------



## javiwell (26 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> 7) lleva un negocio como si holdearas. Te la sudan las pérdidas porque esperas el pico



Cuando un tonto sigue una linde, la linde se acaba, pero el tonto sigue.


----------



## Alguien random (26 Dic 2022)

Sabrías explicar por qué la banana ha subido un ~50% en este año? Creo que ha sido la fruta que más ha subido de largo. De estar siempre a 1€ a no verla por debajo de 1,40. 

Tengo la teoría conspiranoica de que la subida no es sólo debido a incremento de costes. El resto de frutas a duras penas bajan de 1,70 así que han (habéis) aprovechado para que no sea tan barata respecto a las demás frutas.


----------



## OBDC (26 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Como ya te expliqué, lo que voy a hacer en cada momento es exactamente lo que me salga de mis cojones, siempre y cuando me haya salido a mi de los cojones.
> 
> No obstante los estatutos que me propones, están bien a modo de sugerencia ya que son lo suficientemente extensos como para que me limpie virtualmente el culo con ellos.



Tu explicación de lo que te sale de los cojones me recuerda a Rajoy por lo inteligible y redundante de la frase, y con respecto a lo de limpiarte el culo con los estatutos por lo extensos, suponía que tenías un culo gordito, pero no tanto.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (26 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Cuando un tonto sigue una linde, la linde se acaba, pero el tonto sigue.



Jajaja dimelo tú que aun mantienes mujer y fruteria!


----------



## OBDC (26 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Jajaja dimelo tú que aun mantienes mujer y fruteria!



Para Javito mantener la frutería es una situación inteligente. Si no mantiene la frutería, la mujer le mete un viogen de manual y como no tiene medios le saca una pensión compensatoria que lo arruina y lo deja con el muerto de los 10k del padre que él es el aval moral, más la pensión de la niña más la hipoteca y además un alquiler de la habitación donde se va a ir a vivir para no soportar la humillación de volver a la casa de los padres con 40 añazos.
Que le puede salir mal al culo gordo?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (26 Dic 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> Sabrías explicar por qué la banana ha subido un ~50% en este año? Creo que ha sido la fruta que más ha subido de largo. De estar siempre a 1€ a no verla por debajo de 1,40.
> 
> Tengo la teoría conspiranoica de que la subida no es sólo debido a incremento de costes. El resto de frutas a duras penas bajan de 1,70 así que han (habéis) aprovechado para que no sea tan barata respecto a las demás frutas.



Cuando los precios suben, la gente reconfigura su cesta de la compra y concentra sus compras en lo más barato y nutritivo.

Se prepondera la banana en la cesta y por eso sube más que otras frutas. Esto pasa también con la merluza en los pescados y con el pollo en las carnes.

Aunque suba un 50 sigue siendo más barato tomar banana que mango.


----------



## kornconath (26 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Cuando los precios suben, la gente reconfigura su cesta de la compra y concentra sus compras en lo más barato y nutritivo.
> 
> Se prepondera la banana en la cesta y por eso sube más que otras frutas. Esto pasa también con la merluza en los pescados y con el pollo en las carnes.
> 
> Aunque suba un 50 sigue siendo más barato tomar banana que mango.



En otros tiempos las tonterias de ese calibre las hubiera rebatido. Llamandote zopenco por pretender establecer margen de beneficio fijo para un producto flexible.

Le ilustraria incluso con un caso de negocio (diapers contra amazon) para ilustrarle acerca de por qué una empresa grande puede poner su mango a precio del platano de usted, y usted no vende ni mango ni platano más.

Pero pa qué, disfrute su inutilidad


----------



## javiwell (26 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> En otros tiempos las tonterias de ese calibre las hubiera rebatido. Llamandote zopenco por pretender establecer margen de beneficio fijo para un producto flexible.
> 
> Le ilustraria incluso con un caso de negocio (diapers contra amazon) para ilustrarle acerca de por qué una empresa grande puede poner su mango a precio del platano de usted, y usted no vende ni mango ni platano más.
> 
> Pero pa qué, disfrute su inutilidad



Actualmente el kg de banana está a 1,40 y el de mango a 2,70 en Carrefour.

Si carrefour vendiera mangos a precio de bananas perdería más dinero cuantos más mangos vendiera, la flexibilidad de tu cabeza no es suficiente para alcanzar a entender esto.


----------



## OBDC (26 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Actualmente el kg de banana está a 1,40 y el de mango a 2,70 en Carrefour.
> 
> Si carrefour vendiera mangos a precio de bananas perdería más dinero cuantos más mangos vendiera, la flexibilidad de tu cabeza no es suficiente para alcanzar a entender esto.



Carrefour pierde dinero con la banana porque no se las come cuando están pasadas. Ni se las puede meter por el culo. Es lo que se llama en el caso de la frutería "beneficios ocultos".


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (26 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Actualmente el kg de banana está a 1,40 y el de mango a 2,70 en Carrefour.
> 
> Si carrefour vendiera mangos a precio de bananas perdería más dinero cuantos más mangos vendiera, la flexibilidad de tu cabeza no es suficiente para alcanzar a entender esto.





Mientras juegues a margen fijo, has perdido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Mientras juegues a margen fijo, has perdido.



En éste caso el fondo es bastante mas complejo de lo que el flipadillo youtuber cree.

En realidad a Bezos se la suda una empresa de pañales. Es el mensaje lo que le importa. Como cantaba Bob Marley "he said kill ém before they grow".


----------



## OBDC (26 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Mientras juegues a margen fijo, has perdido.



Sabes mucho de mercadeo, es un placer leerte. Tus aportes son de lo más educativo del hilo y no se percibe ni un desmesurado ego ni estar pagado de ti mismo. Mis respetos.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (26 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Sabes mucho de mercadeo, es un placer leerte. Tus aportes son de lo más educativo del hilo y no se percibe ni un desmesurado ego ni estar pagado de ti mismo. Mis respetos.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Ahora citando a Bob Marley, ojo. Joder con los pijos.


----------



## OBDC (26 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Ahora citando a Bob Marley, ojo. Joder con los pijos.



Pijos muerto de hambre con necesidad de que le llenen el ego. No sé por qué pero me parece que es bajito, muy bajito y de los que van sacando pecho y con el cuello muy duro y estirado marcando territorio....
Además dan saltitos en las puntas de pies tratando de aparentar ser más altos. No me extrañaría que usara alzas. Puede que hasta pelado....

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (26 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Mientras juegues a margen fijo, has perdido.



Ah ya, entonces la banana ha subido debido a la irrupción del pañal en el comercio electrónico, que interesante.


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ah ya, entonces la banana ha subido debido a la irrupción del pañal en el comercio electrónico, que interesante.



Si me la ponen botando no me puedo resistir




Lo mejor que ha dado Córdoba musicalmente hablando

Pd. Ya lo dice la canción Javito "Todo en la vida no van a ser bananas"


----------



## javiwell (26 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pijos muerto de hambre con necesidad de que le llenen el ego. No sé por qué pero me parece que es bajito, muy bajito y de los que van sacando pecho y con el cuello muy duro y estirado marcando territorio....
> Además dan saltitos en las puntas de pies tratando de aparentar ser más altos. No me extrañaría que usara alzas. Puede que hasta pelado....
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Jajaja la envidia muerde pero no come... 

Y que es lo que te hace pensar que soy probable gordito pero después que no tanto y que soy bajito? 

Es acaso que te gustaría conocer algún defecto de mi físico para así intentar ofenderme?


----------



## javiwell (26 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Si me la ponen botando no me puedo resistir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya tienes tu zankito


----------



## OBDC (26 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Jajaja la envidia muerde pero no come...
> 
> Y que es lo que te hace pensar que soy probable gordito pero después que no tanto y que soy bajito?
> 
> Es acaso que te gustaría conocer algún defecto de mi físico para así intentar ofenderme?



Ostras, gordo no sé si eres, pero el culo gordo lo has confirmado tú con el agradecimiento de los estatutos...
Y del resto de lo que dices que te "afecta" tanto tu ego en realidad se hablaba del gilipollas que cita a Bob Marley: @FeministoDeIzquierdas. 

La lectura en diagonal no se te da muy bien porque te lleva a errores conceptuales graves.
El contrato con el mayorista también lo leíste en diagonal?

No eres el centro del universo Javito. Ni del hilo siquiera. Es más, si tienes cierta capacidad analítica y observas con ojo crítico, hasta cuando te hablamos a tí, en realidad es para el resto de lectores a quienes se dirigen los guiños de los mensajes. 
Eres un mono solemne muy gracioso, eso sí.


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (26 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ostras, gordo no sé si eres, pero el culo gordo lo has confirmado tú con el agradecimiento de los estatutos...
> Y del resto de lo que dices que te "afecta" tanto tu ego en realidad se hablaba del gilipollas que cita a Bob Marley: @FeministoDeIzquierdas.
> 
> La lectura en diagonal no se te da muy bien porque te lleva a errores conceptuales graves.
> ...



Ah ok es que tengo a @FeministoDeIzquierdas bloqueado y por eso no leí nada.

Completamente de acuerdo con lo del ego de @FeministoDeIzquierdas , con lo de mono solemne y muy gracioso y con lo de jodete


----------



## OBDC (26 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Ah ok es que tengo a @FeministoDeIzquierdas bloqueado y por eso no leí nada.
> 
> Completamente de acuerdo con lo del ego de @FeministoDeIzquierdas , con lo de mono solemne y muy gracioso y con lo de jodete



Nunca se debe de bloquear a nadie, y mucho menos si no te gusta lo que dice. Le das ventaja.
Por fin encontramos un enemigo común, eso nos hace amigos por necesidad. 
Pero como le dije a otro forero también te lo digo a ti: no te creas porque te aprecio que voy a dejar de trolearte. Bueno, a tí no sé si te aprecio. Eres bastante soso como persona.....

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (26 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Nunca se debe de bloquear a nadie, y mucho menos si no te gusta lo que dice. Le das ventaja.
> Por fin encontramos un enemigo común, eso nos hace amigos por necesidad.
> Pero como le dije a otro forero también te lo digo a ti: no te creas porque te aprecio que voy a dejar de trolearte. Bueno, a tí no sé si te aprecio. Eres bastante soso como persona.....
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Bueno Hitler fue enemigo común de Stalin y de Churchill.

Pero Churchill y Stalin eran antagónicos

Un buen bloqueo a tiempo es la auténtica salud


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (27 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ostras, gordo no sé si eres, pero el culo gordo lo has confirmado tú con el agradecimiento de los estatutos...
> Y del resto de lo que dices que te "afecta" tanto tu ego en realidad se hablaba del gilipollas que cita a Bob Marley: @FeministoDeIzquierdas.
> 
> La lectura en diagonal no se te da muy bien porque te lleva a errores conceptuales graves.
> ...



Lo siento, me he confundido yo, no quería iniciar más guerras. Pensaba que había sido javito y por eso me sorprendía tanto, pido perdón a @FeministoDeIzquierdas.


----------



## javiwell (27 Dic 2022)

Bueno pues prácticamente todo lo que vendemos, tendrá iva del 0 por cien durante al menos 6 meses. 

Abogo por bajar el precio a los clientes con cargo a la bajada del impuesto


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Lo siento, me he confundido yo, no quería iniciar más guerras. Pensaba que había sido javito y por eso me sorprendía tanto, pido perdón a @FeministoDeIzquierdas.



Queda usted absolutamente perdonado 

No pasa nada, hombre.
EDITO: Es que ni tenías que pedir perdón. El mensaje no era para mi. Perdón por perdonarte


----------



## OBDC (27 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Lo siento, me he confundido yo, no quería iniciar más guerras. Pensaba que había sido javito y por eso me sorprendía tanto, pido perdón a @FeministoDeIzquierdas.



No pasa nada amigo. Yo no pido perdón porque es un plasta y si troleo a Javito este se lo merece más 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (28 Dic 2022)

Réquiem por el hilo, dió lo que pudo de sí hasta que Javito se pasó por el culo (gordo) los estatutos.






_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (28 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Réquiem por el hilo, dió lo que pudo de sí hasta que Javito se pasó por el culo (gordo) los estatutos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que a este hilo ya le han dado las extremaunción unas 300 veces y aquí seguimos.

Incluso ha sonado el requiem de mozart

Pero bueno el caso es que en enero habrá datos del trimestre 

Y lo de la supresión del IVA, que me dices de la supresión del IVA por 6 meses, es una dádiva que acabamos de recibir del Estado


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (28 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo creo que a este hilo ya le han dado las extremaunción unas 300 veces y aquí seguimos.
> 
> Incluso ha sonado el requiem de mozart
> 
> ...



Pedro Sánchez es nuestro mesías, todos los autónomos estamos encantados con los regalitos que se vienen. Tu mujer podrá pillar el cheque de 200 pavos para colectivos marginales o qué?


----------



## javiwell (28 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez es nuestro mesías, todos los autónomos estamos encantados con los regalitos que se vienen. Tu mujer podrá pillar el cheque de 200 pavos para colectivos marginales o qué?



No, eso no, pero quitan el IVA de fruta, verdura, tubérculo, legumbre, pan, leche, huevos... Y eso hay que celebrarlo lo haga el gobierno que lo haga.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (28 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> No, eso no, pero quitan el IVA de fruta, verdura, tubérculo, legumbre, pan, leche, huevos... Y eso hay que celebrarlo lo haga el gobierno que lo haga.



Bueno, lo que hace falta es deflactar el IRPF en condiciones y dejar de joder a autónomos y empresas. No está mal, pero son migajas.


----------



## javiwell (28 Dic 2022)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Bueno, lo que hace falta es deflactar el IRPF en condiciones y dejar de joder a autónomos y empresas. No está mal, pero son migajas.



Desde luego que hay que deflactar IRPF también además lo del IVA es temporal.


----------



## Maybe (28 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y lo de la supresión del IVA, que me dices de la supresión del IVA por 6 meses, es una dádiva que acabamos de recibir del Estado





javiwell dijo:


> No, eso no, pero quitan el IVA de fruta, verdura, tubérculo, legumbre, pan, leche, huevos... Y eso hay que celebrarlo lo haga el gobierno que lo haga.


----------



## OBDC (28 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


>



Lo anticipado: el comercio lo entiende como una dádiva a ellos, porque obviamente no van a bajar los precios. Una medida que como todas las regulatorias de mercado, terminan los beneficios en los bolsillos de otro colectivo al que no van dirigidas las políticas.
En este caso, le dio una inyección de adrenalina a un enfermo terminal así que todavía se derrocha más. El auténtico beneficiado es el mayorista que asegura el cobro de su crédito.
Si que es de portada del día de los inocentes en el floro la afirmación de Javito.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (28 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo anticipado: el comercio lo entiende como una dádiva a ellos, porque obviamente no van a bajar los precios. Una medida que como todas las regulatorias de mercado, terminan los beneficios en los bolsillos de otro colectivo al que no van dirigidas las políticas.
> En este caso, le dio una inyección de adrenalina a un enfermo terminal así que todavía se derrocha más. El auténtico beneficiado es el mayorista que asegura el cobro de su crédito.
> Si que es de portada del día de los inocentes en el floro la afirmación de Javito.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Pues yo creo que el consejo de ministros sigue este hilo y va decidiendo las medidas


----------



## OBDC (28 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues yo creo que el consejo de ministros sigue este hilo y va decidiendo las medidas



Si, por las medidas que toman sin duda siguen el hilo y tú eres el que los "hilumina".
Están haciendo con el país más o menos lo que tú con la frutería...calcado.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (28 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si, por las medidas que toman sin duda siguen el hilo y tú eres el que los "hilumina".
> Están haciendo con el país más o menos lo que tú con la frutería...calcado.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Tenemos que estudiar la hiluminacion de la frutería a ver si con eso y unos flyers lo petamos por todo lo alto


----------



## OBDC (28 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Tenemos que estudiar la hiluminacion de la frutería a ver si con eso y unos flyers lo petamos por todo lo alto



Javito, no serás Antonio? Ahora que veo todas las similitudes con nuestro presidente en las fórmulas de gestión y palabrería si no eres él, eres el primo hermano....

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (28 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Javito, no serás Antonio? Ahora que veo todas las similitudes con nuestro presidente en las fórmulas de gestión y palabrería si no eres él, eres el primo hermano....
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Que va, yo soy anarcocapitalista radical simpático


----------



## OBDC (28 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que va, yo soy anarcocapitalista radical simpático



Lo de anarcocapitalista, puede ser, lo de radical, también, pero lo de simpático......quien te lo dijo? La camarera de donde tomas el desayuno que le dejas dos pavos de propina por el café?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (28 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que va, yo soy anarcocapitalista radical simpático



La autodefinición de propietario anarcocapitalista tiene que ser lo más cercano a retrasado que existe, despues mia.


----------



## OBDC (28 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> La autodefinición de propietario anarcocapitalista tiene que ser lo más cercano a retrasado que existe, despues mia.



También la mujer es empresaria.
Yo le llamaría más bien un falso autónomo.


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (29 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo de anarcocapitalista, puede ser, lo de radical, también, pero lo de simpático......quien te lo dijo? La camarera de donde tomas el desayuno que le dejas dos pavos de propina por el café?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Me lo dijiste tú, me dijiste que era el payaso preferido del foro


----------



## Mundocruel (29 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Me lo dijiste tú, me dijiste que era el payaso preferido del foro











PD. Puto calvo cada vez se navega peor desde el móvil


----------



## OBDC (29 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Me lo dijiste tú, me dijiste que era el payaso preferido del foro



Pero ser payaso no es condición de ser simpático.....ni a la inversa.
Y lo de payaso te lo dije hace muchos post; no seas tan rencoroso y avanza con el hilo. Lo que te dije hace poco y es mas actualizado es "mono solemne gracioso", que tiene una buena diferencia, aunque yo no te la voy a explicar porque existe un libro cuyo contenido es circular y cerrado (todo se define a si mismo dentro del libro) que se llama diccionario que explica bien (o lo intenta) la diferencia de significado de las palabras. No es para aprenderse de memoria, pero tener un conocimiento básico de él es útil para poder comprender y ser comprendido entre tus pares (o no tan pares)
Javito, para los números mal, para la comprensión lectora, peor.
Además de mirar a los ojos (el mal de ojo es tu especialidad?) Que sabes hacer bien?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (29 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> PD. Puto calvo cada vez se navega peor desde el móvil



Javito va al restaurante y pide chuleta y le sirven lenguado. Así es su mundo, tiene hasta su propio lenguaje. 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Nico (29 Dic 2022)

El _Canto del Cisne_ en versión fruteria.


----------



## OBDC (29 Dic 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El _Canto del Cisne_ en versión fruteria.




La verdad que respuestas ingeniosas como la tuya es la que le dan vida a este hilo más la flema inglesa del OP.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Maybe (29 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si que es de portada del día de los inocentes en el floro la afirmación de Javito.



Pues no me creerás, pero ayer cuando puse el vídeo no recordaba que era el Día de los Inocentes! Qué afortunada coincidencia. En realidad no me refería al título de la peli... sólo expresaba mi opinión sobre las propinillas o migajas que reparte Pedro (en la escena que subí Pedro sería la marquesa).



Nico dijo:


> El _Canto del Cisne_ en versión fruteria.



Nico, ¿qué tal vas? ¿Ya te has recuperado del todo? Espero que sí


----------



## Nico (29 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Nico, ¿qué tal vas? ¿Ya te has recuperado del todo? Espero que sí



Falta.
Con suerte la semana que viene quitan último yeso y empieza fisio.


----------



## Maybe (29 Dic 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Falta.
> Con suerte la semana que viene quitan último yeso y empieza fisio.



Me alegra saber que vas mejor. Debes tener unas ganas locas de que te quiten la escayola del todo, ya queda poquito. Ánimo con la rehabilitación!


----------



## OBDC (29 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Pues no me creerás, pero ayer cuando puse el vídeo no recordaba que era el Día de los Inocentes! Qué afortunada coincidencia. En realidad no me refería al título de la peli... sólo expresaba mi opinión sobre las propinillas o migajas que reparte Pedro (en la escena que subí Pedro sería la marquesa).
> 
> 
> 
> Nico, ¿qué tal vas? ¿Ya te has recuperado del todo? Espero que sí



Eres un buen trol hasta sin querer. Me superas ampliamente.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## cohynetes (30 Dic 2022)

Resumen de los polvorones? Ya está mandando a la nena al cole con el turrón blando?


----------



## OBDC (30 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Resumen de los polvorones? Ya está mandando a la nena al cole con el turrón blando?



Hay importantes cambios. Javito esta intentando ocupar mi lugar de trol principal de su propio hilo, así que ahora me habla y todo.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## cohynetes (30 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Hay importantes cambios. Javito esta intentando ocupar mi lugar de trol principal de su propio hilo, así que ahora me habla y todo.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Como une la navidad


----------



## Maybe (30 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Eres un buen trol hasta sin querer. Me superas ampliamente.



He tenido un buen maestro 



cohynetes dijo:


> Resumen de los polvorones? Ya está mandando a la nena al cole con el turrón blando?



Nos tiene a dos velas, dice que hasta enero no sube los números. Supongo que los traerán los Reyes Magos.


----------



## OBDC (30 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> He tenido un buen maestro
> 
> 
> 
> Nos tiene a dos velas, dice que hasta enero no sube los números. Supongo que los traerán los Reyes Magos.



Los números serán los peores del año, tenenos regalos de Reyes con indemnización por despido e inflación comiendo márgenes.

Deberíamos hacer una sociedad trol, así actuamos en enjambre.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (30 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Deberíamos hacer una sociedad trol, así actuamos en enjambre.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Venga me apunto, hay que desembolsar alguna cantidad por adelantado?


----------



## OBDC (30 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Venga me apunto, hay que desembolsar alguna cantidad por adelantado?



Entregas 10k ahora y después te financio los 20k restantes a 10k por año.
Y no te preocupes por nada que cualquier cosa la resolvemos mirándonos a los ojos.
La prueba de acceso es darle un poco de caña al OP dejándole en evidencia por su capacidad empresarial. X)

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Entregas 10k ahora y después te financio los 20k restantes a 10k por año.
> Y no te preocupes por nada que cualquier cosa la resolvemos mirándonos a los ojos.
> La prueba de acceso es darle un poco de caña al OP dejándole en evidencia por su capacidad empresarial. X)
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (30 Dic 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


>



Hombre, sin duda será curioso ver como se trolea el mismo. Ya se dió cuenta que es lo único divertido del hilo.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (30 Dic 2022)

10k no, 20k por adelantado que le pregunte al padre por cash


----------



## OBDC (30 Dic 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> 10k no, 20k por adelantado que le pregunte al padre por cash



Deja que el padre se apunte también al troleo. 
@javiwell, en la cena de nochebuena tu padre te troleó con la deuda? Imagino que te habrá dicho "El que paga manda" 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## euromelon (31 Dic 2022)

Algún resumen?


----------



## OBDC (31 Dic 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Algún resumen?









_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (1 Ene 2023)

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Ene 2023)

Te han bajado el IVA javito. Imagino que el previsible despido te bajará el módulo, pero lo mismo te conviene simular una estimación directa aumentado el IVA soportado.

La hostia que viene a partir de ahora va a ser gloriosa. Alimentación suele aguantar estos entornos, pero caída de ventas me temo que vas a tener que asumir si o si.


----------



## OBDC (2 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Te han bajado el IVA javito. Imagino que el previsible despido te bajará el módulo, pero lo mismo te conviene simular una estimación directa aumentado el IVA soportado.
> 
> La hostia que viene a partir de ahora va a ser gloriosa. Alimentación suele aguantar estos entornos, pero caída de ventas me temo que vas a tener que asumir si o si.



Amigo, yo no sé quien lo jode más a Javito, tú o yo.....

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (2 Ene 2023)

Bueno pues ya está actualizada la cuenta a diciembre 2022 en el primer post, podéis ver que en el último semestre hay pérdidas (ya va incluida la indemnización)

A enero ya no hay empleada ni ha hecho falta crédito para despedirla.

En 2023 el negocio ya es sin empleada y sus resultados cambian radicalmente con la misma venta.

En la siguiente tabla se ven los beneficios anuales en función de la hipotética venta e hipotético margen sobre compras con gastos fijos anuales 13.000 euros. En estos momentos andaríamos ubicados en el la cifra roja y vamos a bajar los márgenes hasta el 40% con el objetivo de alcanzar la cifra sombreada en azul.

@Erio-Eleuterio 
@OBDC


----------



## OBDC (2 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno pues ya está actualizada la cuenta a diciembre 2022 en el primer post, podéis ver que en el último semestre hay pérdidas (ya va incluida la indemnización)
> 
> A enero ya no hay empleada ni ha hecho falta crédito para despedirla.
> 
> ...



Que es lo que te hace pensar que vas a vender más bajando márgenes? Eso le ocurre a un producto deslocalizado. Vuestro producto es totalmente de cercanías. Lo que realmente tenéis que hacer es definir lo que vendéis, que pensáis que es fruta y demás historias.
Lo que realmente vendéis es el servicio de poner una x calidad a x metros del consumidor. Es un servicio dependiente del volumen de gente que está en un radio x y en tu caso dudo que supere el máximo de 200 metros y dependiendode avenidas que cortan el flujo. A nadie le compensa andar media hora (ida y vuelta mas el tiempo de espera y compra en 300 metros) para ahorrarse un 10% de una compra media de 5 € a no ser que sean pensionistas que tampoco tienen demasiada movilidad.
Bajar márgenes no va a incrementar la población de ese radio de 200 metros que es lo que necesitarías para vender más, ni es suficientemente atractivo para incrementar esos 200 metros y llegar a 300 metros por ejemplo que te duplicariá la clientela por más del doble. Mi consejo es que engañes a otro y traspases lo antes posible por la deuda que tienes (casi imposible), y que te ahorres el.planchado de camisas y demás en casa y que tu muhe deje de jugar al monopoly con el dinero de tu padre.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (2 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Que es lo que te hace pensar que vas a vender más bajando márgenes? Eso le ocurre a un producto deslocalizado. Vuestro producto es totalmente de cercanías. Lo que realmente tenéis que hacer es definir lo que vendéis, que pensáis que es fruta y demás historias.
> Lo que realmente vendéis es el servicio de poner una x calidad a x metros del consumidor. Es un servicio dependiente del volumen de gente que está en un radio x y en tu caso dudo que supere el máximo de 200 metros y dependiendode avenidas que cortan el flujo. A nadie le compensa andar media hora (ida y vuelta mas el tiempo de espera y compra en 300 metros) para ahorrarse un 10% de una compra media de 5 € a no ser que sean pensionistas que tampoco tienen demasiada movilidad.
> Bajar márgenes no va a incrementar la población de ese radio de 200 metros que es lo que necesitarías para vender más, ni es suficientemente atractivo para incrementar esos 200 metros y llegar a 300 metros por ejemplo que te duplicariá la clientela por más del doble. Mi consejo es que engañes a otro y traspases lo antes posible por la deuda que tienes (casi imposible), y que te ahorres el.planchado de camisas y demás en casa y que tu muhe deje de jugar al monopoly con el dinero de tu padre.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Muchos de los clientes que tenemos son pensionistas y van mirando los precios de diferentes sitios de la zona, tienen tiempo para hacerlo.

Especialmente con esta crisis han aumentado su celo por la comparativa de precios en tiempo real.

Lo mismo nos compran a nosotros el bacalao o unas acelgas que se van por los champiñones al supermercado... Van mirando el céntimo

Queremos que cuando comparen encuentren más frecuentemente que nuestro precio es mejor o al menos que no compensa ir a otro lugar a comparar y que compren la máxima variedad en nuestra tienda.

Nos parece una estrategia más segura ahora con menos gastos fijos, trasladar parte de esa mayor eficiencia a los clientes.


----------



## OBDC (2 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Muchos de los clientes que tenemos son pensionistas y van mirando los precios de diferentes sitios de la zona, tienen tiempo para hacerlo.
> 
> Especialmente con esta crisis han aumentado su celo por la comparativa de precios en tiempo real.
> 
> ...



Te pido perdón por salirme del guión, hoy no te voy a trolear en este post. 

No estás en posición de hacer dumping a los supermercados que puede que les recuerdes que existes y decidan aplastante de un plumazo, que con bajada en la seccion de fruteria en dos meses te llevan a la ruina y a ellos no se les mueve ni un pelo. A cuantos metros tienes el supermercado más próximo? La frutería más próxima? Hay avenidas? Puedes poner un plano de tu posición y en 500 metros de radio que competencia tienes? Marca avenidas y dIme densidad de población (puedes hacer cálculos aproximados si te peleas un rato con catastro) y franja etaria (fechas de construccion de catastro ya que no tienes nada mejor sin pagar), y cantidad de ventas unitarias mensuales y te diré donde foalizar tus esfuerzos, si hay algún hueco geográfico donde puedas luchar. Esto es guerra de trincheras, tienes que avanzar tus trincheras sobre el campo enemigo. Deberías de hacer buzoneo quirúrgico con ofertas muy específicas una vez por semana en las zonas donde las viviendas tengan entre 35 y 45 años (propietarios de aproximadamente 55 a 65 alos) que no haya avenidas que interrumpan el paso y a más de 200 metros de radio. Sólo ahí te interesa pelear por clientes nuevos y por ende hacer descuentos, al resto de clientes que ya tienes fidelizado NO se te ocurra bajar precios.
El buzoneo nada de promocionar precios baratos. El buzoneo se hace con cupones con fecha de caducidad y en productos (1 o 2 máximo) específicos a los que le metes margen 0 y que sean como el pan en el supermercado: un instrumento de atraccion. Ejemplo: Cupón de 1 € por la compra de 5 kilos de patatas (previo calculo de que te sale bien la venta sin pérdidas) Los pensionistas guardan los cupones y los siente como si fuera dinero y tienden a usarlos. Tambien cupon para mayores de 65 con envio a casa gratis (aunque sea gratis, lo valoras en el cupon para que quede claro que importe pagarían sin el cupón) con compras superiores a ticket medio x 5 de tal forma de que no les preocupe tener que hacer 300 metros cargado por estar lejos. El reparto te comera parte del beneficio de la venta pero con un poco de suerte logras fidelizar gente que agradezca los envíos a domicilio una vez que se acostumbren y ya luego lo cobras. Mercadona vende muchísimo con ese sistema a abuelos que les han ganado la confianza. Puedes conseguir quien te haga los repartos por un precio fijo. Solo con que consigas 3 ventas con reparto a domicilio de ticket medio x 5 diarios es como tener 15 clientes más por día.
Negocia con el mayorista que te apoye en la campaña poniéndote el producto también el a margen 0 para que puedas incrementar la cartera. Miralo a los ojos y lo convences de que si vendes más, el también gana más. El te lo hizo, así que devuelve el argumento envenenado usándolo contra él.
NO bajes márgenes de forma general a tida la clientela. Bajale unicamente precio a los que hoy no son tus clientes que son los que están a mas distancia y NO les digas que vendes mas barato. Los cupones son tu única herramienta válida sin joder el beneficio de los que ya son tus clientes Y FUTUROS CLIENTES. Nadie va a comer más porque sea barato, comerán lo mismo con menos gasto si bajas los precios y tu facturas menos.....
Pon en la salida de caja algún artículo de difícil contraste de precio y que sea atractivo y que tu muhe lo oferte VERBALMENTE cuando le pidan la cuenta; es el último intento de venta en cada cliente, que no hay que desperdiciar.
Ejemplo: mermelada casera exclusiva de fruta de cualquier chorrada novedosa cortada a mano y que de a probar una muestra. @Maybe te la prepara.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Te pido perdón por salirme del guión, hoy no te voy a trolear en este post.
> 
> No estás en posición de hacer dumping a los supermercados que puede que les recuerdes que existes y decidan aplastante de un plumazo, que con bajada en la seccion de fruteria en dos meses te llevan a la ruina y a ellos no se les mueve ni un pelo. A cuantos metros tienes el supermercado más próximo? La frutería más próxima? Hay avenidas? Puedes poner un plano de tu posición y en 500 metros de radio que competencia tienes? Marca avenidas y dIme densidad de población (puedes hacer cálculos aproximados si te peleas un rato con catastro) y franja etaria (fechas de construccion de catastro ya que no tienes nada mejor sin pagar), y cantidad de ventas unitarias mensuales y te diré donde foalizar tus esfuerzos, si hay algún hueco geográfico donde puedas luchar. Esto es guerra de trincheras, tienes que avanzar tus trincheras sobre el campo enemigo. Deberías de hacer buzoneo quirúrgico con ofertas muy específicas una vez por semana en las zonas donde las viviendas tengan entre 35 y 45 años (propietarios de aproximadamente 55 a 65 alos) que no haya avenidas que interrumpan el paso y a más de 200 metros de radio. Sólo ahí te interesa pelear por clientes nuevos y por ende hacer descuentos, al resto de clientes que ya tienes fidelizado NO se te ocurra bajar precios.
> El buzoneo nada de promocionar precios baratos. El buzoneo se hace con cupones con fecha de caducidad y en productos (1 o 2 máximo) específicos a los que le metes margen 0 y que sean como el pan en el supermercado: un instrumento de atraccion. Ejemplo: Cupón de 1 € por la compra de 5 kilos de patatas (previo calculo de que te sale bien la venta sin pérdidas) Los pensionistas guardan los cupones y los siente como si fuera dinero y tienden a usarlos. Tambien cupon para mayores de 65 con envio a casa gratis (aunque sea gratis, lo valoras en el cupon para que quede claro que importe pagarían sin el cupón) con compras superiores a ticket medio x 5 de tal forma de que no les preocupe tener que hacer 300 metros cargado por estar lejos. El reparto te comera parte del beneficio de la venta pero con un poco de suerte logras fidelizar gente que agradezca los envíos a domicilio una vez que se acostumbren y ya luego lo cobras. Mercadona vende muchísimo con ese sistema a abuelos que les han ganado la confianza. Puedes conseguir quien te haga los repartos por un precio fijo. Solo con que consigas 3 ventas con reparto a domicilio de ticket medio x 5 diarios es como tener 15 clientes más por día.
> ...



Es un chorizo infumable, resumo respuesta

Mi mujer no va a llevar nada a domicilio porque no puede con la tienda abierta

No podemos aplicar precios distintos a personas distintas porque la gente se entera y entonces te pone la cruz porque te considera ladrón por ello y se siente engañada cuando lo haces

La tienda está ubicada en una zona empinada estando en la zona más alta. Sus competidores están más abajo y son:

Otro ultramarinos a 150 metros que tiene también frita y verdura pero menos variedad, cuesta empinada.

Un supermercado mediano con gran sección de frutas y verduras a 200 metros hacia abajo cuesta empinada

Otro supermercado mediano a 250 metros hacia abajo cuesta un poco menos empinada.

Al vecindario de arriba no le apetece en general bajar y cargar con las bolsas, esa es una ventaja.

Hay vecindario más arriba pero mucho más arriba, ya no lo consideraría cercanía aunque mucha gente de allá pasa por delante de nuestra tienda y ir y volver del centro


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno pues ya está actualizada la cuenta a diciembre 2022 en el primer post, podéis ver que en el último semestre hay pérdidas (ya va incluida la indemnización)
> 
> A enero ya no hay empleada ni ha hecho falta crédito para despedirla.
> *
> ...


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

Aquí cuando digo la misma venta me estoy refiriendo a la misma que últimamente que es de 13.500 mensual, no quería decir la misma venta que en 2022


----------



## OBDC (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Es un chorizo infumable, resumo respuesta
> 
> Mi mujer no va a llevar nada a domicilio porque no puede con la tienda abierta
> 
> ...



Felicidades, ya sabía que leer no era lo tuyo.
Y tu comprensión lectora es de jardín de infantes: nula.
Justamente lo que te indicaba es que no tengas precios distintos para distintos clientes. Es la magia del cupón que ya veo que no lograste comprender su utilidad ni si funcionamiento.
Javito, no has aprendido nada en todo este proceso, y en particular no has aprendido a pensar. Te da mucho trabajo hacer inferencias. 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## asiqué (3 Ene 2023)

Como va el tema del roscon?.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Felicidades, ya sabía que leer no era lo tuyo.
> Y tu comprensión lectora es de jardín de infantes: nula.
> Justamente lo que te indicaba es que no tengas precios distintos para distintos clientes. Es la magia del cupón que ya veo que no lograste comprender su utilidad ni si funcionamiento.
> Javito, no has aprendido nada en todo este proceso, y en particular no has aprendido a pensar. Te da mucho trabajo hacer inferencias.
> ...



Cuando alguien va a comprar y entrega un cupón de descuento, los demás de la cola quieren saber dónde se consigue ese cupón y te piden cupones.

No les puedes decir que los repartes en unas casas si y otras no porque se enfadan, les tienes que entregar cupones a todos en mano en el momento.

Al final es cobrar precios distintos a personas distintas y la gente no es tan idiota para considerarlo mágico.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> Como va el tema del roscon?.



No vendemos roscones aunque no estaría mal probar


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Bueno pues ya está actualizada la cuenta a diciembre 2022 en el primer post, podéis ver que en el último semestre hay pérdidas (ya va incluida la indemnización)
> 
> A enero ya no hay empleada ni ha hecho falta crédito para despedirla.
> 
> ...



Empezaste con un margen del 30% creo recordar y por lo que entiendo ahora funcionas con un 53%. El problema es que no debieras haber incrementado dicho margen y haber mantenido clientela y de ser posible haber fidelizado otra.

La estanflación es un fenómeno curioso, muy diferente de una inflación a secas. No puedes pecar ni por exceso ni por defecto, es decir, si no incrementas precios no sostienes el margen debido al incremento de costes, pero de incrementar el margen reducirás ventas. Es obvio que el aumento del margen viene derivado del despido, pero intuyo que la caída de ventas viene dada por un incremento de margen antes del despido y causa del mismo debido a dicha caída de ventas, debes tener algo en cuenta con respecto a esto y es que dos personas venden más que una. A partir de ahí podríamos entrar a valorar si una frutería como forma de autoempleo vale 30.000 pavos, pues podríais haber capitalizado el paro y montar algo nuevo negociando todos los términos y con la ventaja de que algo nuevo tiene mucha mayor acogida, por ello ya no se paga por la clientela en estos niveles.

Ves el despido con ojos saltones con el símbolo del dólar, pero no es así, pues como digo dos personas venden más que una, y no, no es una cuestión de esfuerzo. El siguiente movimiento puede ser ponerle una dinamo a la mujer y que genere la electricidad mientras atiende para rebajar costes, pero estos mecanismos defensivos en estos pequeños negocios te llevan irremisiblemente a un importante ajuste que acabará dejándote un sueldito, trabajando y asumiendo un riesgo innecesario. Tampoco te digo que te pegues la ostia por sobreexposición, simplemente que no te pases de conservador pues eso en tu nueva vida no funciona.

Estudia algo tipo a lo que te comenta @OBDC, puedes hablar con un rider autónomo por la mañana que tienen poca faena por un precio moderado y que te haga los repartos. Presiona al mayorista a ver por donde sale. La competencia está viviendo lo mismo que tú, así que no te acojones o morirás en el intento.

Insisto en lo de siempre, has pagado 30.000 por algo que no lo vale. Con esos 30k y la capitalización del paro de la mujer más las ayudas que normalmente tienen las agencias al desarrollo económico de las CCAA, podías haber montado lo que te hubiera salido de la polla con todo nuevo, a tu gusto y con la ventaja de que las cosas que se abren nuevas cuentan con un tirón especial.

P.D: funciona mejor regalar una barra de pan de un euro por compras de 10 euros o más, por ejemplo, que un cupón descuento del 10%. Evitas lo que comentas de la discrepancia de precios y mueve mucha más pasta.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

No, el 53 sobre compras que es el 34 sobre ventas. Es decir lo que compras a un euro lo vendes a 1,53 entonces 53/153 es 34 por cien sobre ventas pero 53/100 es 53 sobre compras.

Hablamos de bajar 15 céntimos aquello que comprábamos a un euro y vendíamos a 1,53 o bien bajar 30 céntimos aquello que comprábamos por dos euros... Eso lo notarán


----------



## OBDC (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Cuando alguien va a comprar y entrega un cupón de descuento, los demás de la cola quieren saber dónde se consigue ese cupón y te piden cupones.
> 
> No les puedes decir que los repartes en unas casas si y otras no porque se enfadan, les tienes que entregar cupones a todos en mano en el momento.
> 
> Al final es cobrar precios distintos a personas distintas y la gente no es tan idiota para considerarlo mágico.



Si alguien se enfada le das un cupón.....vaya pérdida....
Ojalá se te enfaden muchos porque demostrará que los cupones están siendo usados por clientes nuevos a los que no les vendías. Si estas con 30 clientes diarios y recibes 3 cupones solo hay un 10% de riesgo que se crucen con otros clientes...
Lo de razonar y hacer proyecciones estratégicas no es lo tuyo, no?
Dile a todas las cadenas y franquicias que son idiotas por usar los cupones.
No tienes capacidad ni de imitar el éxito.


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> No, el 53 sobre compras que es el 34 sobre ventas. Es decir lo que compras a un euro lo vendes a 1,53 entonces 53/153 es 34 por cien sobre ventas pero 53/100 es 53 sobre compras.
> 
> Hablamos de bajar 15 céntimos aquello que comprábamos a un euro y vendíamos a 1,53 o bien bajar 30 céntimos aquello que comprábamos por dos euros... Eso lo notarán



Ah, ok. Había variado los términos. entonces lo has hecho bien, has incrementado margen bruto para mantener margen neto, has trasladado el incremento de costes y poco más. Bien hecho en una situación como la actual, al menos en una fase temprana hasta que llegue una subida salarial generalizada si es que llega que no lo veo claro.

Lo que no tiene mucho sentido es la bajada actual, vale que lo amortizas con el sobreesfuerzo a consecuencia del despido, pero abarcar más y despidos suponen hachos contradictorios, si por el contrario quieres mantener ventas aumentando el margen neto de beneficios dada la situación lo veo bien. Eso ya depende si valoras crecimiento o retornos instantáneos, recuerda que si apuestas por lo primero siempre tendrás la segunda opción, por contra la segunda es mucho más limitante. Ya te dije que yo hubiera escogido un término medio de media jornada, dado que los procesos estanflacionarios son una incongruencia en si misma lo cual no deja margen a posicionamientos razonablemente eficaces a priori, los términos medios siempre son mucho más sencillos de resolver hacia un lado o al inverso.

El ajuste de precios si puede ser una buena idea a cambio de un mayor tiempo de espera, pero debes valorarlo muy mucho porque de perder, vas a perder a la mejor clientela y de ganar vas a ganar clientela low cost que desaparecerá con el descuento. Los formatos low-cost en la situación actual han perdido mucha viabilidad con respecto a años atrás.

Mi visión es diferente en todo caso, prefiero perder pasta en base a rendimiento futuros que retornos que repercutan en la viabilidad posterior. La mentalidad "chollometro" de buscar el mejor precio no suele funcionar en el tema de los negocios, al menos en los pequeños, pues tal dinámica se traslada al cliente final y ello repercute en las sensaciones del mismo, cosa que como digo, resta viabilidad a futuro.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Si alguien se enfada le das un cupón.....vaya pérdida....
> Ojalá se te enfaden muchos porque demostrará que los cupones están siendo usados por clientes nuevos a los que no les vendías. Si estas con 30 clientes diarios y recibes 3 cupones solo hay un 10% de riesgo que se crucen con otros clientes...
> Lo de razonar y hacer proyecciones estratégicas no es lo tuyo, no?
> Dile a todas las cadenas y franquicias que son idiotas por usar los cupones.
> ...



Javito lleva razón en parte. No es lo mismo los cupones en las grandes superficies que en el comercio de proximidad, a uno que entregue el cupón se va a enterar el resto de la clientela que esté en el local y en media mañana todo el barrio. El consumidor es enormente cruel con el pequeño comercio y sumente pasota con el grande.

Mejor lo que regalar una barra de pan por cada 10 euros de compra, por ejemplo. Para el formato de javi, al menos, si. El tema es evitar ciscos y efectuar efecto llamada sobre clientes que valoran su dinero y agradecen los detalles, no a muertos de hambre que vas a fidelizar hasta que dure el cupón que normalmente añaden a la mayor calidad precio.

La barra de pan la puede comprar por ¿40centimos? y todo el mundo comprará más de 10 euros, con lo que el descuento será inferior 4%, cuando si haces un cupón del 4% el personal va a pasar como la mierda. Dinamiza una panadería que puede vender las barras con su marca en el envoltorio o en un papel salvamanos, vas haciendo contactos, quedas bien con alguien que posiblemente te mande clientela, etc...

Este tipo de negocios requieren menos número, menos teoría y menos chorradas y más dinamismo propio. No se si se entiende...


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ah, ok. Había variado los términos. entonces lo has hecho bien, has incrementado margen bruto para mantener margen neto, has trasladado el incremento de costes y poco más. Bien hecho en una situación como la actual, al menos en una fase temprana hasta que llegue una subida salarial generalizada si es que llega que no lo veo claro.
> 
> Lo que no tiene mucho sentido es la bajada actual, vale que lo amortizas con el sobreesfuerzo a consecuencia del despido, pero abarcar más y despidos suponen hachos contradictorios, si por el contrario quieres mantener ventas aumentando el margen neto de beneficios dada la situación lo veo bien. Eso ya depende si valoras crecimiento o retornos instantáneos, recuerda que si apuestas por lo primero siempre tendrás la segunda opción, por contra la segunda es mucho más limitante. Ya te dije que yo hubiera escogido un término medio de media jornada, dado que los procesos estanflacionarios son una incongruencia en si misma lo cual no deja margen a posicionamientos razonablemente eficaces a priori, los términos medios siempre son mucho más sencillos de resolver hacia un lado o al inverso.
> 
> ...



Como las frutas y verduras oscilan d precio y más cada semana actualizamos la estrategia de bajar el mergen es cuestión de probarla. Como ves sin empleada y aplicado sólo un 40 por cien sobre compras, aunque no respondiera bien la venta habría una buena ganancia, sería cuestión de volver a subir el margen.

El trabajo de vender 13 milo 17 al mes es prácticamente igual, mismo horario mismas tareas solo tener la báscula más calentita.

Teniendo la ventaja de unos costes fijos ínfimos creo que debemos ser competitivos y no apoltronarnos en el margen de siempre ganando bien pero vendiendo poco, siempre se está a tiempo de subir margen de un día para otro.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Javito lleva razón en parte. No es lo mismo los cupones en las grandes superficies que en el comercio de proximidad, a uno que entregue el cupón se va a enterar el resto de la clientela que este en el local y en media mañana todo el barrio. El consumidor es enormente cruel con el pequeño comercio y sumente pasota con el grande.
> 
> Mejor lo que regalar una barra de pan por cada 10 euros de compra, por ejemplo. Para el formato de javi, al menos, si. El tema es evitar cisco y efectuar efecto llamada sobre clientes que valoran su dinero y agradecen los detalles, no a muertos de hambre que vas a fidelizar hasta que dure el cupón que normalmente añaden a la mayor calidad precio.



La barra de pan, el 3x2 en naranja o patata a modo gancho, el mango aprecio de coste.... 

Hay muchas formas de atraer a determinado cliente pero yo prefiero la del margen más ajustado en términos generales que es la que mejor acaba funcionando y llegando a todo el mundo. La idea de esta tienda es barata en general y siempre tiene variedad y clientes... No hay que abandonar esa idea que funciona.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> La barra de pan, el 3x2 en naranja o patata a modo gancho, el mango aprecio de coste....
> 
> Hay muchas formas de atraer a determinado cliente pero yo prefiero la del margen más ajustado en términos generales que es la que mejor acaba funcionando y llegando a todo el mundo. La idea de esta tienda es barata en general y siempre tiene variedad y clientes... No hay que abandonar esa idea que funciona.



A ver javito, no tengo mucho tiempo. Haz lo que te digo o te arranco la cabeza.

Quieres bajar un 15% sobre compras. Un 4% lo asume la bajada del IVA, lo de la barra de pan a compras mayores de 10/15/20 pavos o lo que sea no debiera superar otro 4% en el peor de los casos y otro 4% lo asumes tú para todos. De está forma tienes descuento generalizado dinamizador y mirando los tickets medios ayudar al que se deje 8 euros llegar a 11 o 12 o lo que veas para incrementar volumen. Se entiende o no? Como gancho vas a poner el saco de patatas de 5 kilos, con eso te vale.

Mango ni pollas, te meto dos ostias que incrementas facturación antes de comerte la segunda... 3x2 en lo que veas que no lo quitarás en tiempo y forma o hablando con el mayorista de ocurrirle algo similar.


----------



## OBDC (3 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Javito lleva razón en parte. No es lo mismo los cupones en las grandes superficies que en el comercio de proximidad, a uno que entregue el cupón se va a enterar el resto de la clientela que este en el local y en media mañana todo el barrio. El consumidor es enormente cruel con el pequeño comercio y sumente pasota con el grande.
> 
> Mejor lo que regalar una barra de pan por cada 10 euros de compra, por ejemplo. Para el formato de javi, al menos, si. El tema es evitar ciscos y efectuar efecto llamada sobre clientes que valoran su dinero y agradecen los detalles, no a muertos de hambre que vas a fidelizar hasta que dure el cupón que normalmente añaden a la mayor calidad precio.
> 
> ...



Pues la falta de teoría es lo que los hace fracasar y la teoría es lo que los convierte en cadenas.....
MC Donalds tenía mucho dinamismo y cuando alguien le aplico teoría lo convirtió en multinacional.
Analizar donde se falla y donde canalizar esfuerzos y energía es entender el negocio. Sin ese entendimiento se fracasa, igual que se hacen hilos de que todo va a reventar y cuatro años después seguimos esperando el petardo.....

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Es un chorizo infumable, resumo respuesta
> 
> Mi mujer no va a llevar nada a domicilio porque no puede con la tienda abierta
> 
> ...



Lo que me pregunto ahora mismo es como habéis durado tanto.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues la falta de teoría es lo que los hace fracasar y la teoría es lo que lis convierte en cadenas.....
> MC Donalds tenía mucho dinamismo y cuando alguien le aplico teoría lo convirtió en multinacional.
> Analizar donde se falla y donde canalizar esfuerzos y energía es entender el negocio. Sin ese entendimiento se fracasa, igual que se hacen hilos de que todo va a reventar y cuatro años después seguimos esperando el petardo.....
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Me vas a comparar el crecimiento organico de los 60´s con la situación actual. Aprende a reconocer que no tienes razón cuando no la llevas y no toques los cojones.

Claro, claro, no ha reventado, por eso javito debe despedir a su única empleada con una inflación real de dos dígitos. Te digo lo mismo que arriba.


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Como las frutas y verduras oscilan d precio y más cada semana actualizamos la estrategia de bajar el mergen es cuestión de probarla. Como ves sin empleada y aplicado sólo un 40 por cien sobre compras, aunque no respondiera bien la venta habría una buena ganancia, sería cuestión de volver a subir el margen.
> 
> El trabajo de vender 13 milo 17 al mes es prácticamente igual, mismo horario mismas tareas solo tener la báscula más calentita.
> 
> Teniendo la ventaja de unos costes fijos ínfimos creo que debemos ser competitivos y no apoltronarnos en el margen de siempre ganando bien pero vendiendo poco, siempre se está a tiempo de subir margen de un día para otro.



Vanos a ver, alma de cántaro, señor de los hágase, maestro del autoengaño, estás planteando que vas a vender lo mismo con un empleado menos. Tenías un empleado más para aumentar horario ¿vas a reducir horario y perder vendas o vas a mantener horario y autoengañarte con los costes?


----------



## OBDC (3 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Me vas a comparar el crecimiento organico de los 60´s con la situación actual. Aprende a reconocer que no tienes razón cuando no la llevas y no toques los cojones.
> 
> Claro, claro, no ha reventado, por eso javito debe despedir a su única empleada con una inflación real de dos dígitos. Te digo lo mismo que arriba.



Te puedo poner ejemplos actuales.....pero tu los conoces, así que sólo hablas porque te gusta ser el último en rebuznar.
Y no vas a poder evitar contestarme, así me das la razón 


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Vanos a ver, alma de cántaro, señor de los hágase, maestro del autoengaño, estás planteando que vas a vender lo mismo con un empleado menos. Tenías un empleado más para aumentar horario ¿vas a reducir horario y perder vendas o vas a mantener horario y autoengañarte con los costes?



Vamos a mantener horario y autoengañarnos con los costes.

Sabemos que cuando no tienes empleado los costes fijos no bajan en 22 mil euros que era lo que antes te costaba el empleado pero nosotros preferimos autoengañarnos y pensar que en realidad si que va a ser así. A lo mejor suena la flauta y termina siendo así, quien sabe.

Lo que tenga que ser, si es para bien, será gracias a ti no te preocupes


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Te puedo poner ejemplos actuales.....pero tu los conoces, así que sólo hablas porque te gusta ser el último en rebuznar.
> Y no vas a poder evitar contestarme, así me das la razón
> 
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Ejemplos hay muchos, por ejemplo los que chupan del BOE o de la buena fe de los inversores, mucho humo. El sector de Javito es de poco humo y muchas nueces. Cuando cierre operaciones entre putas, farlopa, whisky y mucho humo vienes y nos explicas, hasta entonces estás fuera de contexto y por consiguiente lo estaría javito de hacerte caso.


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Vamos a mantener horario y autoengañarnos con los costes.
> 
> Sabemos que cuando no tienes empleado los costes fijos no bajan en 22 mil euros que era lo que antes te costaba el empleado pero nosotros preferimos autoengañarnos y pensar que en realidad si que va a ser así. A lo mejor suena la flauta y termina siendo así, quien sabe.
> 
> Lo que tenga que ser, si es para bien, será gracias a ti no te preocupes



Osea que tu señora se va a chupar más horas que un reloj más, sin día libre y sin poder llevar a la niña al colegio a cambio de... cobrar menos?


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Osea que tu señora se va a chupar más horas que un reloj más, sin día libre y sin poder llevar a la niña al colegio a cambio de... cobrar menos?



La niña no tendrá extraescolares y así la recogerá su madre del colegio y estará con ella a mediodía

Va a pasar a ganar más de 3000 euros después de impuestos.

Y no van a ser tantas horas de 8:30 a 14:30 y de 18:00 a 9:00 de lunes a viernes, los sábados de 10:00 a 14:00


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> La niña no tendrá extraescolares y así la recogerá su madre del colegio y estará con ella a mediodía
> 
> Va a pasar a ganar más de 3000 euros después de impuestos.
> 
> Y no van a ser tantas horas de 8:30 a 14:30 y de 18:00 a 9:00 de lunes a viernes, los sábados de 10:00 a 14:00



Se te ha olvidado añadir a los 3.000€ el ahorro de las extraescolares, yo con este hombre de mondo.

Vamos a ver de 8:30 a 14:30 será horario de apertura al público, no?

La fruta se pone sola se saca sola de la cámara, se barre y se friega sola la tienda, se cambian precios solos, todo es megahappy en la frutería javito. La niña se recoge a las 15:00?
Espera que la frutería está a 10 metros del colegio y nunca os llega un cliente a las 14:25 y si llega lo echáis que clientes es lo que sobran.

Lo dicho me mondo lirondo


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> La niña no tendrá extraescolares y así la recogerá su madre del colegio y estará con ella a mediodía
> 
> Va a pasar a ganar más de 3000 euros después de impuestos.
> 
> Y no van a ser tantas horas de 8:30 a 14:30 y de 18:00 a 9:00 de lunes a viernes, los sábados de 10:00 a 14:00



Lo que tienes que hacer pretar huevo contra huevo y en 4 meses amortizar todo lo que resta de traspaso al mayorista a cambio de 20% de un descuento y acojonar al del local a ver por donde sale.

Si lo del pan funciona mete un horno pequeño de convección a 230v. tipo esto Horno de convección profesional H90 - HENDI a mayores puedes hacer manzanas asadas con mantequilla un par de veces a la semana que a los viejos les flipan


----------



## OBDC (3 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ejemplos hay muchos, por ejemplo los que chupan del BOE o de la buena fe de los inversores, mucho humo. El sector de Javito es de poco humo y muchas nueces. Cuando cierre operaciones entre putas, farlopa, whisky y mucho humo vienes y nos explicas, hasta entonces estás fuera de contexto y por consiguiente lo estaría javito de hacerte caso.




Erio, estoy empezando a sentir aprecio por ti.


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (3 Ene 2023)

Tienda ya cerrada


----------



## cohynetes (3 Ene 2023)

Ya está despedida la empleada? Pobre niña,no poder ir a ballet o fútbol por el cornudo de su padre


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Ene 2023)

cohynetes dijo:


> Ya está despedida la empleada? Pobre niña,no poder ir a ballet o fútbol por el cornudo de su padre



La idea es con los 3.000€ que se ahorran contratar a la exempleada para que vaya a recoger a la niña y planche y ponga lavadoras.


----------



## OBDC (3 Ene 2023)

kornconath dijo:


> Tienda ya cerrada



Es asombroso ver como hay gente que gestiona todavía sus empresas desde la administración y no desde el mercado.
Centran su esfuerzo en control de gastos y no en el desarrollo del negocio. 
Lo más asombroso es que no saben definir ni lo que venden y luego culpan a los factores externos. Esta claro, si no los consideras ni sabes como gestionarlos es lógico que te hundan.
Flipo con la ubicación de una tienda en la mitad de una cuesta....
Los de arriba no le compran por no subir luego de la compra, y los de abajo no le compran por no subir antes de la compra.
Con suerte les venderá a los 4 gatos que están en su misma altura.....pero es cómodo para la muhe porque está en su misma finca....
No llega a verano, y si lo cruza es a base de poner pasta.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado añadir a los 3.000€ el ahorro de las extraescolares, yo con este hombre de mondo.
> 
> Vamos a ver de 8:30 a 14:30 será horario de apertura al público, no?
> 
> ...



No, el horario que he puesto es el de trabajo de mi mujer, la tienda se abre a las 9:15, se cierra a las 14:30 se abre a las 18 h y se cierra a las 8:45

La niña sale del colegio ya habiendo comido a las 15:30 y el colegio está cerca se va andando en 10 min


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Es asombroso ver como hay gente que gestiona todavía sus empresas desde la administración y no desde el mercado.
> Centran su esfuerzo en control de gastos y no en el desarrollo del negocio.
> Lo más asombroso es que no saben definir ni lo que venden y luego culpan a los factores externos. Esta claro, si no los consideras ni sabes como gestionarlos es lógico que te hundan.
> Flipo con la ubicación de una tienda en la mitad de una cuesta....
> ...



Es una frutería no la sala de control del Apollo XIII, no hace falta tantas chorradas como pretendéis dar a entender, sólo por legitimar las mierdas que os enseñaron en la universidad que solo sirven, de vez en cuando, a partir de cierto nivel de empresa. Si la monta debajo de casa eso que se lleva tanto en tiempo como en transporte y de ser ciertos los números está muy alejado de tener que poner pasta. Currar más evidentemente si, no ganar lo que debiera lo veremos, pero poner pasta no lo veo.


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Ene 2023)

Un día, no hará tanto, te comenté el problema de la manta de las mentiras.

Es una manta muy corta y si te tapas la cabeza se te quedan los pies fuera y al contrario:

Esto Es lo que acabas de decir



javiwell dijo:


> No, el horario que he puesto es el de trabajo de mi mujer, la tienda se abre a las 9:15, se cierra a las 14:30 se abre a las 18 h y se cierra a las 8:45
> 
> La niña sale del colegio ya habiendo comido a las 15:30 y el colegio está cerca se va andando en 10 min



Y esto todo lo que has dicho, según necesitabas cuadrar H o cuadrar B



javiwell dijo:


> A ver, la tienda abre a las 7:45 para recibir la mercancía, cierra a las 14:30, vuelve a abrir a las 15:30 y cierra a las 22:00, eso de lunes a viernes, pero el sábado también se trabaja de 7:45 a 16:00
> 
> Queda solo el domingo para organizar las facturas, albaranes etc.
> 
> ...





javiwell dijo:


> Suele haber vidilla entre las 8 y las 9 porque es la hora en que los que trabajan pueden acercarse a por algo para la cena.
> 
> El típico ingrediente de última hora justo cuando ibas a cocinar..
> 
> Aquí es más importante lo de estar abierto para competir





javiwell dijo:


> La red de seguridad es el despido
> 
> Como dije, en diciembre valoraríamos un golpe de timón en relación a tener una persona a jornada completa.
> 
> ...





javiwell dijo:


> A ver la tienda está abriendo ahora de 9:00 a 14:30 y de 17:30 a 21:00
> 
> Mi mujer sola seguramente tendrá que abrir de 9:20 a 14:30 y de 18:00 a 21:00.
> 
> ...


----------



## OBDC (3 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es una frutería no la sala de control del Apollo XIII, no hace falta tantas chorradas como pretendéis dar a entender, sólo por legitimar las mierdas que os enseñaron en la universidad que solo sirven, de vez en cuando, a partir de cierto nivel de empresa. Si la monta debajo de casa eso que se lleva tanto en tiempo como en transporte y de ser ciertos los números está muy alejado de tener que poner pasta. Currar más evidentemente si, no ganar lo que debiera lo veremos, pero poner pasta no lo veo.



Havre la tienda en medio de la Antártida y trabaja mucho todo el día.
No aprendas ni a sumar con la calculadora, son chorradas que con los dedos también se puede.... Te forras seguro.....
Deja de decir estupideces, todo en su justa medida es aplicable y estudiable.
Te crees que por mucho menear el culo va a haber más gente en la zona? 
Entiendo que si le va de puta madre se la sude todo, pero lo que me queda claro es que si le va como el culo que haga algo distinto de lo que viene haciendo. Y es sencillamente analizar lo que hace y enfocarse luego del análisis en lo que hay que corregir.
Erio, a veces son tan pueriles las cosas que dices que hasta desacreditas las que pueden parecer inteligentes.
Pero bueno, todo esto ya es un invent de Javito.
La frutería todos sabemos que ya está cerrada y para no inventar argumentos a diario se cierra en banda y habla cada tres meses.
No sé si te das cuenta que lo que plantea es tan obvio que le va a ir mal que lo que está haciendo es preparando el terreno para el (tardío) anuncio póstumo.


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> La barra de pan, el 3x2 en naranja o patata a modo gancho, el mango aprecio de coste....
> 
> Hay muchas formas de atraer a determinado cliente pero yo prefiero la del margen más ajustado en términos generales que es la que mejor acaba funcionando y llegando a todo el mundo. La idea de esta tienda es barata en general y siempre tiene variedad y clientes... No hay que abandonar esa idea que funciona.



Si la tienda fuera barata y hubiera variedad una polla ibais a estar así. CUALQUIER frutería barata tiene gente, si no, la peña pasa de ir y compra en el súper. Por los precios que pusiste, sois caros y seguro que tu mujer es borde porque está amargada viendo que eso es una ruina y pensaba que iba a forrarse. Pero ya nos pondrás algún ejemplo.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Si la tienda fuera barata y hubiera variedad una polla ibais a estar así. CUALQUIER frutería barata tiene gente, si no, la peña pasa de ir y compra en el súper. Por los precios que pusiste, sois caros y seguro que tu mujer es borde porque está amargada viendo que eso es una ruina y pensaba que iba a forrarse. Pero ya nos pondrás algún ejemplo.



13.500 euros al mes de venta es tener gente


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Un día, no hará tanto, te comenté el problema de la manta de las mentiras.
> 
> Es una manta muy corta y si te tapas la cabeza se te quedan los pies fuera y al contrario:
> 
> ...



Hay un error en uno de los mensajes, donde digo 15:30 en realidad quise poner 17:30 es un lapsus 

Con empleada estaban abriendo por la tarde a las 17:30 ahora sola va a abrir a las 18h para descansar un poco


----------



## OBDC (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> 13.500 euros al mes de venta es tener gente



Ya, pero no lo suficiente....
En este caso, un millón también es mucho:





¿Cuántos espermatozoides se necesitan para embarazar a una mujer?


Aunque solamente hace falta un espermatozoide para fecundar un óvulo, es necesario que haya millones de ellos para asegurar que esto sea posible.




www.reproduccionasistida.org






_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya, pero no lo suficiente....
> En este caso, un millón también es mucho:
> 
> 
> ...



Ya se que tú vendes un millón al día, con la idea de los cupones selectivos con bisturí en un ultramarinos, está claro que eres una puta eminencia empresarial.

Los tontos sin embargo vamos tirando y logrando que una persona sin estudios gane más del doble que un smi trabajando debajo de casa y en horario diurno


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> 13.500 euros al mes de venta es tener gente



No se si es troleo o no, pero de ser cierto no le metas presión a la parienta con tanto número y tanta polla. Es preferible que lleves los números por tu cuenta de forma oculta a que le restes horas de sueño, le incrementes la ansiedad, la presiones y tal. A ver si por ir al detalle vas joder el negocio más que otra cosa, no serías ni el primero ni el último. Y joder el negocio es lo mínimo, puedes liarla mucho más parda.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No se si es troleo o no, pero de ser cierto no le metas presión a la parienta con tanto número y tanta polla. Es preferible que lleves los números por tu cuenta de forma oculta a que le restes horas de sueño, le incrementes la ansiedad, la presiones y tal. A ver si por ir al detalle vas joder el negocio más que otra cosa, no serías ni el primero ni el último. Y joder el negocio es lo mínimo, puedes liarla mucho más parda.



Ninguna presión al contrario, ya le he explicado que siendo solo ella facturar 9000 no pone en peligro el negocio.

No obstante todo ha subido mucho de precio y la venta ha caído y pensamos que es un momento adecuado para probar con precios un poco más bajos. Sabemos que ganaremos parecido, que es lo comido por lo servido, pero afianzaremos clientela y trataremos de hacerla crecer y que pasen la voz de que haya buen precio.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Havre la tienda en medio de la Antártida y trabaja mucho todo el día.
> No aprendas ni a sumar con la calculadora, son chorradas que con los dedos también se puede.... Te forras seguro.....
> Deja de decir estupideces, todo en su justa medida es aplicable y estudiable.
> Te crees que por mucho menear el culo va a haber más gente en la zona?
> ...



Hay ciertos fallos, pero ni nadie nace enseñado ni la situación es tan dramática como la pintas. La chavala vio una alternativa y se lanzó a por ello, el mayorista un poco "espabi", pero bueno toda la información estaba sobre la mesa, yo tampoco veo una megaembolada de no ser por el entorno económico que no acompaña en absoluto. Cuántos hay que salen con el coche nuevo y esa misma noche acaban sin coche y pagando 30.000 pavos del semáforo y del jardín/estatua de la rotonda por ir hasta arriba de todo. Eso si que es liarla, emprender es echarle dos cojones con mayor o menor acierto, sin más. Máxime tratándose de una iniciativa de autoempleo.

No veo ni tanto drama ni tanto delito como pretendes buscar, en definitiva.


----------



## OBDC (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya se que tú vendes un millón al día, con la idea de los cupones selectivos con bisturí en un ultramarinos, está claro que eres una puta eminencia empresarial.
> 
> Los tontos sin embargo vamos tirando y logrando que una persona sin estudios gane más del doble que un smi trabajando debajo de casa y en horario diurno



La habilidad no es ser una eminencia, es escuchar a las eminencias y que la soberbia no controle tu ego. Es tan fácil como eso, o solo te queda mirar a los ojos al mayorista.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Ninguna presión al contrario, ya le he explicado que siendo solo ella facturar 9000 no pone en peligro el negocio.
> 
> No obstante todo ha subido mucho de precio y la venta ha caído y pensamos que es un momento adecuado para probar con precios un poco más bajos. Sabemos que ganaremos parecido, que es lo comido por lo servido, pero afianzaremos clientela y trataremos de hacerla crecer y que pasen la voz de que haya buen precio.



Me juego un huevo a que el tema del despido ha surgido de ti, no voy a entrar en si el movimiento es correcto o no, pero el arte de los negocios consiste en perder dinero hasta que aprendes a ganarlo, quiero decir con esto que hay que tener mayor capacidad de perder dinero y toda la del mundo de no ganarlo. Ponerte el paraguas va a evitar que te mojes, pero también que veas el sol cuando este sale. Yo hubiera ido a la media jornada sin duda ninguna y a partir de ahí rectificar para bien o para mal.


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Me juego un huevo a que el tema del despido ha surgido de ti, no voy a entrar en si el movimiento es correcto o no, pero el arte de los negocios consiste en perder dinero hasta que aprendes a ganarlo, quiero decir con esto que hay que tener mayor capacidad de perder dinero y toda la del mundo de no ganarlo. Ponerte el paraguas va a evitar que te mojes, pero también que veas el sol cuando este sale. Yo hubiera ido a la media jornada sin duda ninguna y a partir de ahí rectificar para bien o para mal.



Mi mujer tenía claro igual que yo que con la situación actual lo más prudente es sin empleada al menos hasta que está pagada la deuda que ya queda menos.

Una vez pagado el precio del traspaso y ahorrados unos 10 mil euros por parte de mi mujer ya se plantearía o bien una empleada a media jornada o bien un contrato temporal por meses sueltos o bien empleada a jornada completa dependiendo de la coyuntura.


----------



## Maybe (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Hablamos de bajar 15 céntimos aquello que comprábamos a un euro y vendíamos a 1,53 o bien bajar 30 céntimos aquello que comprábamos por dos euros



No comprendo muy bien por qué has decidido reducir márgenes. A menos que estés vendiendo mucho más caro que la competencia, no creo que las ventas hayan caído por una cuestión de precios (o no exclusivamente por eso). Por tanto no las recuperarás bajándolos.

No sé hasta qué punto es útil o realista hacer cábalas con tablas de excel jugando a predecir hipotéticos resultados basándote en hipotéticas ventas. Baja a la tienda, observa el funcionamiento y mira a ver qué puedes mejorar.



OBDC dijo:


> Ejemplo: mermelada casera exclusiva de fruta de cualquier chorrada novedosa cortada a mano y que de a probar una muestra. *@Maybe te la prepara.*



Vaya... había notado un pinchacito hace un rato y no localizaba al dueño del aguijón, ya veo que eras tú 
También percibo un aumento de las hostilidades entre otros miembros de la frutipandi.. ¿debo entender que damos por finalizada la tregua navideña?


----------



## OBDC (3 Ene 2023)

Maybe dijo:


> No comprendo muy bien por qué has decidido reducir márgenes. A menos que estés vendiendo mucho más caro que la competencia, no creo que las ventas hayan caído por una cuestión de precios (o no exclusivamente por eso). Por tanto no las recuperarás bajándolos.
> 
> No sé hasta qué punto es útil o realista hacer cábalas con tablas de excel jugando a predecir hipotéticos resultados basándote en hipotéticas ventas. Baja a la tienda, observa el funcionamiento y mira a ver qué puedes mejorar.
> 
> ...



La tregua navideña es historia.
Lo de la mermelada no lo digo en broma, volver a los abuelos adictos a la glucosa puede conseguir que vuelvan todos los días a por ️. 
En realidad es que te extrañaba y me hacías falta y quise llamarte la atención. Eres la única que me entiende.

PD: lo de la tabla de Excel con estimaciones de ventas de Javito según margenes tiene su sello personal, pasará a las escuelas de negocios como la técnica de mirarse a los ojos. Voy a hablar con Panoramix a ver si me presta una marmita y tiro a Javito dentro a ver si consigo darle el par de hervores que le faltan. De paso también tiro al falsobuenista de Erio que lo está empujando más al precipicio a cambio de quedar bien y hacerse el bueno en este cuadro del Bosco que es el forro.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> La tregua navideña es historia.
> Lo de la mermelada no lo digo en broma, volver a los abuelos adictos a la glucosa puede conseguir que vuelvan todos los días a por ️.
> En realidad es que te extrañaba y me hacías falta y quise llamarte la atención. Eres la única que me entiende.
> 
> ...



Falsobuenista ni pollas, soy el primero que le canto las verdades del barquero, pero aún con dichos fallos la situación no es tan nefasta como la pintas. Con el despido tiene margen de mejora a corto plazo, si bien el formato pasa de microempresa a iniciativa de autoempleo. Pero vamos, que venir a trolear a una emprendedora cuya alternativa era el despido tal como está el tema dice mucho de ti. El mayorista ha jugado sus cartas con los tiempos y la sobrepresión, ahora que son conscientes de ello debieran jugar las suyas más allá de la empleada.


----------



## OBDC (3 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Falsobuenista ni pollas, soy el primero que le canto las verdades del barquero, pero aún con dichos fallos la situación no es tan nefasta como la pintas. Con el despido tiene margen de mejora a corto plazo, si bien el formato pasa de microempresa a iniciativa de autoempleo. Pero vamos, que venir a trolear a una emprendedora cuya alternativa era el despido tal como está el tema dice mucho de ti. El mayorista ha jugado sus cartas jugando con los tiempos y la sobrepresión, ahora que son conscientes de ello debieran jugar las suyas más allá de la empleada.



Erio, no estás siendo bueno conmigo, no te salgas de tu guión...
Por cierto, esta nunca fue una microempresa ni un autoempleo, esto se llama FALSO AUTÓNOMO ya que trabaja para un único contratista y su tarea es vender el producto del contratista. Si pagas 30k ser un falso autónomo, quedarse con los pasivos de la empleada, perder el paro y su indemnización por despido y entrar en barrena de pérdidas el primer semestre del primer año fiscal, ya me dices que no es falsobuenismo decir que esta todo ok, y que listo es el mequetrefe.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> La tregua navideña es historia.
> Lo de la mermelada no lo digo en broma, volver a los abuelos adictos a la glucosa puede conseguir que vuelvan todos los días a por ️.
> En realidad es que te extrañaba y me hacías falta y quise llamarte la atención. Eres la única que me entiende.
> 
> ...



No es una predicción de resultados, es una tabla que relaciona diferentes niveles de ingresos y diferentes niveles de margen para saber que beneficio se obtendría en cada caso sin sacar la calculadora, solo mirando la tabla.

Cosa distinta es que yo crea que es realista pasar de la cifra roja a la cifra sombreada en azul en esa tabla a modo orientativo, es decir que probaremos con el 40 a ver si la gente reacciona bien.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi mujer tenía claro igual que yo que con la situación actual lo más prudente es sin empleada al menos hasta que está pagada la deuda que ya queda menos.
> 
> Una vez pagado el precio del traspaso y ahorrados unos 10 mil euros por parte de mi mujer ya se plantearía o bien una empleada a media jornada o bien un contrato temporal por meses sueltos o bien empleada a jornada completa dependiendo de la coyuntura.



cuánto os queda?


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

Maybe dijo:


> No comprendo muy bien por qué has decidido reducir márgenes. A menos que estés vendiendo mucho más caro que la competencia, no creo que las ventas hayan caído por una cuestión de precios (o no exclusivamente por eso). Por tanto no las recuperarás bajándolos.
> 
> No sé hasta qué punto es útil o realista hacer cábalas con tablas de excel jugando a predecir hipotéticos resultados basándote en hipotéticas ventas. Baja a la tienda, observa el funcionamiento y mira a ver qué puedes mejorar.
> 
> ...



La competencia vende a precios en general parecidos a los nuestros, puede descolgarse un poco más el precio de alguna cosa para arriba o para abajo pero las diferencias están entre 5 y 15 céntimos

Creemos que una bajada general nos dejará bien posicionados en precio pudiendo además asumirlo con nuestros nuevos gastos fijos de 13 mil euros al año, cosa que la competencia no puede


----------



## javiwell (3 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> cuánto os queda?



10 mil al mayorista y 10 mil a mi padre

En primavera ya tendríamos los 10 mil del mayorista y estimo que a principios de 2024 tendríamos lo de mi padre, eh ya


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> La competencia vende a precios en general parecidos a los nuestros, puede descolgarse un poco más el precio de alguna cosa para arriba o para abajo pero las diferencias están entre 5 y 15 céntimos
> 
> Creemos que una bajada general nos dejará bien posicionados en precio pudiendo además asumirlo con nuestros nuevos gastos fijos de 13 mil euros al año, cosa que la competencia no puede




El primer gilipolla del la zona que abre la batalla de precios con la competencia.  Vas a tratar de hacerles dumping con tu vasta experiencia y respaldado por los ahorros de los beneficios generados que al ser superiores los vas a llevar contra las cuerdas....te juro que me estoy partiendo el culo a mandíbula batiente 
Intuyes cual va a ser la respuesta de la competencia? Y sabes cual es la respuesta que vas a tener que dar a la respuesta de la competencia a tu acción?
Lo tuyo son las damas, para el ajedrez no llegas.
Javito, piensa tres jugadas de respuestas tuyas y de la competencia en que va a terminar tu mágica bajada de márgenes y te aseguro que si no ves unas vacaciones de larga duración para tu mujer a partir de julio es que no entiendes que en el mercado no eres el Rey Midas.
Bueno, un buen máster de que significa salir del huevo.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> 10 mil al mayorista y 10 mil a mi padre
> 
> En primavera ya tendríamos los 10 mil del mayorista y estimo que a principios de 2024 tendríamos lo de mi padre, eh ya



Pagaste una barbaridad, además habéis asumido parte del despido que le correspondía al mayorista y el contrato de alquiler que no se si tendrá algún tipo de penalización activa.Tienes que buscar la forma de devolversela a ese espabilao, eso seguro. 

Con respecto al negocio en si calma, poco a poco, pero entre alquiler y traspaso tenéis que sacar para tres, hacedles partícipes de la situación más allá de los beneficios.


----------



## kornconath (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> La competencia vende a precios en general parecidos a los nuestros, puede descolgarse un poco más el precio de alguna cosa para arriba o para abajo pero las diferencias están entre 5 y 15 céntimos
> 
> Creemos que una bajada general nos dejará bien posicionados en precio pudiendo además asumirlo con nuestros nuevos gastos fijos de 13 mil euros al año, cosa que la competencia no puede



Te estoy leyendo, me da la impresión que te mueves en una dirección medianamente sensata, aunque te ciega tu visión de Excel del retail.

No es mala idea en general bajar precios cara al cliente, aunque no se si estás en posición de recortarlos de manera generalizada. Además no creo que te interese bajar la cesta media de tus clientes, más bien lo contrario.

Te propongo una alternativa, has probado distribuir producto gancho y de impulse shopping?

El producto gancho es el que sufriría el descuento mayor, preferentemente de temporada y de alta rotación.

Ligera promoción del descuento en fachada y/o promoción de buzoneo no más de 2000 en radio de 300m.

Espera recibir mayores ventas pero o bajo o nulo beneficio por el mismo.

Sin embargo estudia el recorrido del cliente que comprará el producto y cómo se formará la cola de espera.

Distribuye o expon producto de impulse shopping (tipicas bolsas de tela de margen brutal, mejor con nombre de tienda y motivos frutales) o bien producto de menos rotación y caducidad a precio ligeramente superior, trabajas conservas por ejemplo pero no de la de mierda que tienen todos. Véanse por ejemplo encurtidos de denominación como anchoas de Santoña, berenjenas de almagro, banderillas andaluzas. Generan simpatía por lo nuevo y más de uno las compra *por probar*.

Estudia como se muestra el producto gancho y de compra impulsiva, ambos deben destacar del resto bien por color, mobiliario o iluminación.

En definitiva, no entres en guerras de precios a la baja con tu competencia, al final os canibalizareis. Genera elementos diferenciadores y de valor añadido a cambio.


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Ene 2023)

Señores, @kornconath , @OBDC y demás que proponéis estrategias, fallamos en la base y sin base no levantamos nada.

La base es que la venta media es de 5€ con sandias a 20€ y mantecados a 50€/kg.


----------



## Cipoton (4 Ene 2023)

que asco el tengo a la mierda de fruteria esta y eso que no se ni donde esta, a ver si cierra de una puta vez y nos dejan en paz


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

kornconath dijo:


> Te estoy leyendo, me da la impresión que te mueves en una dirección medianamente sensata, aunque te ciega tu visión de Excel del retail.
> 
> No es mala idea en general bajar precios cara al cliente, aunque no se si estás en posición de recortarlos de manera generalizada. Además no creo que te interese bajar la cesta media de tus clientes, más bien lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Superaste las 10 palabras y además demuestras conocimientos universitarios o de profundidad de la temática así que es imposible de leer por @javiwell y @Erio-Eleuterio.
Lo curioso es que se que existen cursos de de retail de unas 30 o 40 horas que se dan de forma gratuita (y más a mujeres) en incubadora de negocios para gente "sin estudios" como la muhe de Javito. Los que lo aplican a rajatabla y no discutían si era inteligente o no tenían éxito, y el que no pues eso, empujaba y remaba hasta que se ahigaba en algun punto del.horizonte temporal. Y todo lo que dices también recuerdo que sin tematicas que se tican en ese curso. También se dan un cursos de escaparatismo que sin una pasada y sin aún más breve.
Javito ha tenido una serie de consejos de altísimo valor y sistemáticamente desde su comienzo del hilo ha desdeñado por su soberbia y arrogancia.
También es verdad que su objetivo no es hacer que funcione el negocio, es la comodidad de él (por encima de todo) y de su muhe y muchas de las decisiones que toma son en ese sentido pero desgradaciadamente antagónicas con el éxito del negocio. Que puede salir mal?


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Señores, @kornconath , @OBDC y demás que proponéis estrategias, fallamos en la base y sin base no levantamos nada.
> 
> La base es que la venta media es de 5€ con sandias a 20€ y mantecados a 50€/kg.





Lo lamentable es que Javito sigue sin tener claro lo que vende y lo que debería vender.

Lo que vende realmente es el servicio de trabajo temporal al mayorista y lo que debería vender es el servicio de retail de cercanía al entorno.
Cuando comprenda que la fruta sólo es la excusa para una cosa y la otra, triunfará porque empezará a ver las cosas con claridad y tendrá objetivos más claros.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Superaste las 10 palabras y además demuestras conocimientos universitarios o de profundidad de la temática así que es imposible de leer por @javiwell y @Erio-Eleuterio.
> Lo curioso es que se que existen cursos de de retail de unas 30 o 40 horas que se dan de forma gratuita (y más a mujeres) en incubadora de negocios para gente "sin estudios" como la muhe de Javito. Los que lo aplican a rajatabla y no discutían si era inteligente o no tenían éxito, y el que no pues eso, empujaba y remaba hasta que se ahigaba en algun punto del.horizonte temporal. Y todo lo que dices también recuerdo que sin tematicas que se tican en ese curso. También se dan un cursos de escaparatismo que sin una pasada y sin aún más breve.
> Javito ha tenido una serie de consejos de altísimo valor y sistemáticamente desde su comienzo del hilo ha desdeñado por su soberbia y arrogancia.
> También es verdad que su objetivo no es hacer que funcione el negocio, es la comodidad de él (por encima de todo) y de su muhe y muchas de las decisiones que toma son en ese sentido pero desgradaciadamente antagónicas con el éxito del negocio. Que puede salir mal?
> ...



Chorradas. De lo que se trata es de enfrentar esto y no de las tremendas tonterias de las que habláis.







Partiendo de la situación inicial la mujer de javito podría estar agotando el desempleo en estos momentos y a día de hoy está en una situación mucho mejor incluso siendo complicada.

Insisto en que pagaron mucho por el traspaso y que se podía haber hecho de otra manera, pero también hay que valorar la presión a la que estarían sometidos en su momento y como digo siempre:; nadie nace enseñado. A mayores está la forma de pago, entiendo sin intereses, lo cuál reduce el importe del traspaso por debajo de los 25.000 en realidad con acceso preconcedido que probablemente no estaría al alcance de la mujer de otra manera. 

Son tiempos value que no grow, tienen margen de maniobra para adaptarse al formato y cambiar con posterioridad de ser el caso.


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Chorradas. De lo que se trata es de enfrentar esto y no de las tremendas tonterias de las que habláis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erio, hss tenidi/gestionado alguna vez un negocio de retail? La farmacia no cuenta porque es como una expendeduria de tabaco.
Le has aconsejado meterse en una guerra de precios con la competencia.....
La verdad que una cosa es trolearle el hilo a Javito, otra ya es trolearle la tienda....
No solo le vas a cargar la tienda (aunque eso ya pone empeño él) sino que a todo el sector en el pueblo. Eso sí, ayudaras a muchos consumidores mientras dure.
Erio, la verdad que eres un peligro (además de no acertar una sola predicción y demas) , deberían de ponerte entre los más buscados por la INTERPOL.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Erio, hss tenidi/gestionado alguna vez un negocio de retail?
> Le has aconsejado meterse en una guerra de precios con la competencia.....
> La verdad que una cosa es trolearle el hilo a Javito, otra ya es trolearle la tienda....
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



No vamos a una guerra de precios vamos a fijar nuestros precios de acuerdo con nuestros nuevos costes fijos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Erio, hss tenidi/gestionado alguna vez un negocio de retail?
> Le has aconsejado meterse en una guerra de precios con la competencia.....
> La verdad que una cosa es trolearle el hilo a Javito, otra ya es trolearle la tienda....
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Yo le he aconsejado eso? Lo dudo, es más, tú eres el de los "cupones". Yo simplemente le he aconsejado que lo haga de otra manera y que no llege al descuento que pretende al mismo tiempo que despide a la empleada, pues no tiene mucho sentido más allá de sobrecargar a la parienta.


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Yo le he aconsejado eso? Lo dudo, es más, tú eres el de los "cupones". Yo simplemente le he aconsejado que lo haga de otra manera y que no llege al descuento que pretendepretende al mismo tiempo que despide a la empleada, pues no tiene mucho sentido más allá de sobrecargar a la parienta.



No? Vaya...y que opinas de abrir una batalla de precios? Es más jodido eso o sobrecargar a la parienta?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> No? Vaya...y que opinas de abrir una batalla de precios? Es más jodido eso o sobrecargar a la parienta?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Una batalla de precios? Pues que no tiene ningún sentido y todo el sentido del mundo al mismo tiempo. Te recuerdo que hemos entrado en estanflación, es decir, en una enorme incongruencia, o sea, economía cuántica. La economía de Schrodinger...


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> No? Vaya...y que opinas de abrir una batalla de precios? Es más jodido eso o sobrecargar a la parienta?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Manejamos cientos de precios distintos cada dia

Desconoces cuales son esos precios diarios del mayorista y y de nuestra competencia directa.

Desconoces como responde el cliente a cada precio y cada día esa es una información que tiene mi muhe.

Partiendo de estas premisas, tu opinión sobre la conveniencia o no de ajustar márgenes del 53 al 40, para nosotros tiene la utilidad de un mero divertimento.


----------



## kornconath (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Manejamos cientos de precios distintos cada dia
> 
> Desconoces cuales son esos precios diarios del mayorista y y de nuestra competencia directa.
> 
> ...



No te engoriles @Javito , simplemente te explica que estas en etapa de recuperación de la inversion y que habeis desacelerado el potencial de venta al tener ahora solo a tu muhe.

Estais en una posición complicada para ofrecer como aliciente de ventas un descuento generalizado, porque alguien con más fondo de bolsa que vosotros os puede comer.

No me meteré en que si ofreces descuentos generalizados, tendrías clientes que viven del descuento generalizado.

Tu conocimiento de las 100 referencias de venta no son necesarias para entender eso.


----------



## kornconath (4 Ene 2023)

kornconath dijo:


> No te engoriles @Javito , simplemente te explica que estas en etapa de recuperación de la inversion y que habeis desacelerado el potencial de venta al tener ahora solo a tu muhe.
> 
> Estais en una posición complicada para ofrecer como aliciente de ventas un descuento generalizado, porque alguien con más fondo de bolsa que vosotros os puede comer.
> 
> ...



Suponiendo que tienes los 30 y pocos años que dices tener, te cambio el producto de venta por uno que pueda interesarte pero que no vendes, pongamos informatica:

Si tienes una tienda de informática necesitas un producto que atraiga al comprador. Pongamos ordenadores de gama entrada en epoca de primavera para las comuniones.

Si todos los productos los rebajas de manera equitativa seguirás teniendo el que te compra un ratón por euro y medio mas barato y se irá, tendras que que te compra alfombrillas a dos euros y se irá. Y el que queria comprar el ordenador se va a un gran almacen "porque por diez euros que lo tienes mas barato no le compensa moverse".

Supongamos como sugerencia que promocionas un ordenador en concreto y tiras el precio 80 euros por debajo del mercado, y lo promocionas en cercanía. Porque no tienes estructura para ámbito local.

Ese ordenador tendrá una hipotetica gran rotación, una vez liquidado la oferta se acaba, salvo que los números te indiquen que es mejor prorrogar la promoción.

Con ese ordenador, puedes meter de gancho producto ligeramente elevado de precio, lo que aumenta tu margen global y permite liberar producto de baja rotación, vease la alfombrilla la bolsa y el ratón.

¿Resultados? Vendes un producto barato y varios caros, el margen global no se resiente y generas público fiel y dispuesto a mejorar la cesta media.


----------



## Catalinius (4 Ene 2023)

Tiene kiwis Tomasín?... que no te comes uno que te comes miiiiil


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Ene 2023)

Voy a volver a insistir

El precio medio de compra es 5€

Este hecho es a todas luces evidentemente FALSO, nadie podría sobrevivir en una frutería + las mil cosas que vende Javito con esa venta media, eso implicaría que le entran 20 niños al dia a comprar un chicle (y chicles es lo único que no vende)

Siendo este dato, el de la venta media falso, y saliendo este de venta diaria/n° de clientes no nos queda otra que o bien el importe total de ventas diarias es falso o lo es el número de clientes y me inclino por este último. 

La auténtica verdad es que NO ENTRA NI DIOS!

Por eso ha sobrado la empleada, por eso el horario se contrae.

Lo que nos faltaba por saber era la magnífica ubicación en cuesta y la competencia rodeando.

Eso.no es una frutería es un cementerio


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Voy a volver a insistir
> 
> El precio medio de compra es 5€
> 
> ...



O esto es un invent total o nos encontramos con el ultimo espécimen de neanderthal. 
Me voy a leer Tintin que hay más inteligencia.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

kornconath dijo:


> No te engoriles @Javito , simplemente te explica que estas en etapa de recuperación de la inversion y que habeis desacelerado el potencial de venta al tener ahora solo a tu muhe.
> 
> Estais en una posición complicada para ofrecer como aliciente de ventas un descuento generalizado, porque alguien con más fondo de bolsa que vosotros os puede comer.
> 
> ...



Teniendo un gasto fijo de 13 mil en lugar de 35 mil no necesitas tener un fondo ahorrado para poder ajustar los márgenes a la baja.

La bajada generalizada del margen es con cargo a la bajada del coste fijo en su totalidad. Generalizado significa que es a los de productos, pero eso sí, en su correcta medida. La medida del excel


----------



## kornconath (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Teniendo un gasto fijo de 13 mil en lugar de 35 mil no necesitas tener un fondo ahorrado para poder ajustar los márgenes a la baja.
> 
> La bajada generalizada del margen es con cargo a la bajada del coste fijo en su totalidad. Generalizado significa que es a los de productos, pero eso sí, en su correcta medida. La medida del excel



Para mi eso es jugar a la chica, y reduce tus ingresos sin repercusión positiva.

Si quieres jugar con tus hipoteticos beneficios y gastos para justificarlos sólo te puedo desear suerte.


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

kornconath dijo:


> Para mi eso es jugar a la chica, y reduce tus ingresos sin repercusión positiva.
> 
> Si quieres jugar con tus hipoteticos beneficios y gastos para justificarlos sólo te puedo desear suerte.



Eso de que reduce los ingresos es una presunción tuya. Eso depende de si el público responde comprando más cosas en nuestra tienda o no.

Creemos que si que se logrará un incremento en la venta pero que habrá que darle un poco de tiempo a la jugada. Posiblemente ganemos algo menos de dinero a corto plazo bajando precios que manteniendolos pero, por contra, aseguraremos ingresos y clientes incluso atraeremos clientes.

Siempre podemos volver a subir nuestra capacidad de respuesta es de un día para otro... no compramos gas para almacenarlo


----------



## kornconath (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Eso de que reduce los ingresos es una presunción tuya. Eso depende de si el público responde comprando más cosas en nuestra tienda o no.
> 
> Creemos que si que se logrará un incremento en la venta pero que habrá que darle un poco de tiempo a la jugada. Posiblemente ganemos algo menos de dinero a corto plazo bajando precios que manteniendolos pero, por contra, aseguraremos ingresos y clientes incluso atraeremos clientes.
> 
> Siempre podemos volver a subir nuestra capacidad de respuesta es de un día para otro... no compramos gas para almacenarlo



Te subrayo tu contradicción, y me alegro que opines igual que yo que los ingresos se reducen.

Salvando ésto te voy a una máxima de sentido común:"la mujer del César no sólo tiene que ser casta sino parecerlo".

Lo que traducido a tu fruteria es "no vale para nada que bajes precios, salvo que lo promociones e informes, más allá de perder el margen por el producto".


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

A veces es necesario darse contra un muro para abrir las orejas.

Proverbio de OBDC.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

kornconath dijo:


> Te subrayo tu contradicción, y me alegro que opines igual que yo que los ingresos se reducen.
> 
> Salvando ésto te voy a una máxima de sentido común:"la mujer del César no sólo tiene que ser casta sino parecerlo".
> 
> Lo que traducido a tu fruteria es "no vale para nada que bajes precios, salvo que lo promociones e informes, más allá de perder el margen por el producto".



Joder claro que lo vamos a promocionar a los 4 vientos

En los carteles de los precios pondremos antes 1,65 tachado y abajo ahora 1,50

La gente lo verá en casi todos los productos y preguntará, entonces mi mujer explicará que ahora está sola y puede ajustar un poco más para ofrecerles el mismo producto a mejor precio.


----------



## kornconath (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Joder claro que lo vamos a promocionar a los 4 vientos
> 
> En los carteles de los precios pondremos antes 1,65 tachado y abajo ahora 1,50
> 
> La gente lo verá en casi todos los productos y preguntará, entonces mi mujer explicará que ahora está sola y puede ajustar un poco más para ofrecerles el mismo producto a mejor precio.



Genial por esa parte, quizás que diga que está sola es peor que decir que hay que apoyamos entre todos a ahorrar, o alguna frase que no genere más preguntas.

Pero genial que al menos indiquéis la rebaja


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

kornconath dijo:


> Genial por esa parte, quizás que diga que está sola es peor que decir que hay que apoyamos entre todos a ahorrar, o alguna frase que no genere más preguntas.
> 
> Pero genial que al menos indiquéis la rebaja



Son todas las clientas unas cotorras y unas cotillas, trato cercano, preguntarán por la empleada y se les explicará que quería estudiar que también es cierto.

Cada vez que mi mujer ofrezca una lechuga o un melocotón repetirá la frase: hemos bajado... Como si no hubiera un mañana


----------



## kornconath (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Son todas las clientas unas cotorras y unas cotillas, trato cercano, preguntarán por la empleada y se les explicará que quería estudiar que también es cierto.
> 
> Cada vez que mi mujer ofrezca una lechuga o un melocotón repetirá la frase: hemos bajado... Como si no hubiera un mañana



Ahora que estás proactivo duda que me surge. ¿Tenéis categorizados los productos en familias o grupos? ¿Qué implementación sobre TPV teneis en tienda?


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

kornconath dijo:


> Ahora que estás proactivo duda que me surge. ¿Tenéis categorizados los productos en familias o grupos? ¿Qué implementación sobre TPV teneis en tienda?



No están categorizados, hay cierto orden, verduras en una zona, frutas en otra zona, tubérculos en otra zona, la nevera mostrador tiene un poco de todo, desde bacalao hasta cocacola, los graneles de frutos secos sobre la nevera en botes...

De TPV creo que era en torno a la tercera parte de la venta, no recuerdo de memoria


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Joder claro que lo vamos a promocionar a los 4 vientos
> 
> En los carteles de los precios pondremos antes 1,65 tachado y abajo ahora 1,50
> 
> La gente lo verá en casi todos los productos y preguntará, entonces mi mujer explicará que ahora está sola y puede ajustar un poco más para ofrecerles el mismo producto a mejor precio.



Lo que no me explico son las cifras del paro en un contexto como el actual.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Joder claro que lo vamos a promocionar a los 4 vientos
> 
> En los carteles de los precios pondremos antes 1,65 tachado y abajo ahora 1,50
> 
> La gente lo verá en casi todos los productos y preguntará, entonces mi mujer explicará que ahora está sola y puede ajustar un poco más para ofrecerles el mismo producto a mejor precio.





A ver, ojo con eso que si suben mucho las ventas lo mismo tienes que contratar a alguien y la lías.
Creo suerte estas liando un poco con el movimiebto...


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo que no me explico son las cifras del paro en un contexto como el actual.



Hay medio millon de inactivos que tienen un contrato fijo discontinuo y no cuentan como parados ahora.

Simplemente se ha cambiado el criterio para determinar que es un parado.

Yo no me fijo en la tasa de paro, me fijo en los ocupados/total población o en los desocupados/total población

Y me da igual niños que pensionistas, que parados... Todos comen, se visten, viven en una vivienda... Y viven gracias a los ocupados. 20,5 millones / 47,6 millones es un 43 por cien de la población soportando a un 57


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> A ver, ojo con eso que si suben mucho las ventas lo mismo tienes que contratar a alguien y la lías.
> Creo suerte estas liando un poco con el movimiebto...



Se vuelve a subir un poco, todo se calibra fácilmente y sin riesgo de quiebra


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Hay medio millon de inactivos que tienen un contrato fijo discontinuo y no cuentan como parados ahora.
> 
> Simplemente se ha cambiado el criterio para determinar que es un parado.
> 
> ...



Obvio, pretendía ser una pregunta retórica.


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Maybe (4 Ene 2023)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Siendo este dato, el de la venta media falso, y saliendo este de venta diaria/n° de clientes no nos queda otra que o bien el importe total de ventas diarias es falso o lo es el número de clientes y me inclino por este último.



Si no recuerdo mal, cuando abrió el hilo comentó que entraban 200 personas diariamente y había colas para comprar. Siendo las últimas cajas de 500-600€, es evidente que eso ya no sucede (porque la media no sale). O sea, ha perdido muchos clientes.

Un descenso tan acusado de la clientela en tan poco tiempo indica que hay alguna cosa, o muchas, que no están haciendo bien que podrían mejorar. Tal vez debería centrar sus esfuerzos en averiguar el motivo de la estampida y ponerle freno, en vez de focalizarse en atraer clientes nuevos mediante la dudosa estrategia de bajar precios sin ton ni son. De nada servirá todo eso si no puede fidelizarlos.



kornconath dijo:


> Para mi eso es jugar a la chica, y reduce tus ingresos sin repercusión positiva.



Sinceramente, yo ya no entiendo nada. Se empeña en jugar la baza de los precios cuando:

a) Los precios no son el problema, pues según dice son similares a los de la competencia
b) Justamente él no está en la mejor posición para iniciar una guerra de precios -que además, no puede acabar bien- pues el hándicap de su negocio es que al estar atado al proveedor no tiene poder de decisión sobre el precio al que compra la fruta (como sí lo tiene una gran superficie que maneja grandes volúmenes... o incluso el paki de la esquina, que trabaja con varios proveedores y puede escoger).

En todo caso, si quiere bajarlos, podría al menos intentar negociar descuentos con el mayorista.

No veo dónde está la ganancia en bajar precios de forma generalizada y asumiendo él la diferencia. La clientela que atraiga con esta medida se irá tan pronto como vuelva a subirlos.

Tampoco le encuentro el punto a limitarse a 'vender barato'. ¿Para qué entonces pagar 30.000€ por una tienda? ¿Para qué los conocimientos sobre economía de los que dispone? ¿Para qué este hilo de 500 páginas? Si de lo que se trata es de vender fruta tirada de precio, cualquier inmi con un conocimiento rudimentario del idioma, un local cochambroso y una furgoneta de sexta mano podría hacerlo (sin haber firmado servidumbres y trabajando a destajo, eso sí). Para este viaje no hacían falta esas alforjas.

Por favor, @javiwell, no te ofendas. Sé que a veces mis críticas te sonarán duras, pero es que creo que podría irte bastante bien a pesar de las meteduras de pata iniciales si siguieses los consejos que te dan... y te veo avanzar en sentido contrario (hacia el abismo), y me da rabia. Reconozco que a veces me dejo llevar por el troleo porque lo pones en bandeja, pero de verdad que quiero que las cosas os salgan bien.


----------



## Maybe (4 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> En realidad es que te extrañaba y me hacías falta y quise llamarte la atención. Eres la única que me entiende.



Hey... eso ha sonado muy 'dulce' viniendo de ti, querido robot. No me digas que por fin te has pasado a mi bando y vas a empezar a ponerle azúcar a la vida 

(Esta semana estoy de semi-vacaciones, al fin! Por circunstancias no tuve vacaciones en todo el 2022. Sigo de reformas -ya en la fase final- y tengo muchas cosas que hacer, por eso participo menos. Pero no te preocupes... como dijo Terminator: volveré).


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

Maybe dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, cuando abrió el hilo comentó que entraban 200 personas diariamente y había colas para comprar. Siendo las últimas cajas de 500-600€, es evidente que eso ya no sucede (porque la media no sale). O sea, ha perdido muchos clientes.
> 
> Un descenso tan acusado de la clientela en tan poco tiempo indica que hay alguna cosa, o muchas, que no están haciendo bien que podrían mejorar. Tal vez debería centrar sus esfuerzos en averiguar el motivo de la estampida y ponerle freno, en vez de focalizarse en atraer clientes nuevos mediante la dudosa estrategia de bajar precios sin ton ni son. De nada servirá todo eso si no puede fidelizarlos.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que atrapa del hilo, nos confunde continuamente si reírnos o llorar. Queremos definirlo, y es imposible. Al final hay que definirlo y lo mejor es optar por reírse, sino dejarlo.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

Maybe dijo:


> Hey... eso ha sonado muy 'dulce' viniendo de ti, querido robot. No me digas que por fin te has pasado a mi bando y vas a empezar a ponerle azúcar a la vida
> 
> (Esta semana estoy de semi-vacaciones, al fin! Por circunstancias no tuve vacaciones en todo el 2022. Sigo de reformas -ya en la fase final- y tengo muchas cosas que hacer, por eso participo menos. Pero no te preocupes... como dijo Terminator: volveré).



Esto de ser trol es duro, terminas ganando afecto al troleado porque lo conoces en profundidad y mantener el guión a veces es difícil. Pero me repongo y hago mi trabajo.


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## cohynetes (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

Para amenizar el hilo que está un poco decaído más allá de las trifulcas, propongo hacer una encuesta.

Indicar en qué frase del famoso proverbio árabe (del 1 al 4) ponéis a Javito respondiendo a la ultima votacion y agregando tu cruz en donde corresponda, de tal forma que se vayan acumulando.

1) El que no sabe que no sabe, es un necio; apártate de él. 
2) El que sabe que no sabe, es un hombre sencillo; instrúyelo. 
3) El no sabe que sabe está dormido; despiértalo. 
4) El que sabe que sabe, es un hombre sabio; síguelo.

Proverbio árabe

Yo ya aporto la mía:

1) 
2)
3)
4) x






_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

Maybe dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, cuando abrió el hilo comentó que entraban 200 personas diariamente y había colas para comprar. Siendo las últimas cajas de 500-600€, es evidente que eso ya no sucede (porque la media no sale). O sea, ha perdido muchos clientes.
> 
> Un descenso tan acusado de la clientela en tan poco tiempo indica que hay alguna cosa, o muchas, que no están haciendo bien que podrían mejorar. Tal vez debería centrar sus esfuerzos en averiguar el motivo de la estampida y ponerle freno, en vez de focalizarse en atraer clientes nuevos mediante la dudosa estrategia de bajar precios sin ton ni son. De nada servirá todo eso si no puede fidelizarlos.
> 
> ...



Clientes los mismos o parecido pero...

En lugar de kiwi zespri kiwi país
En lugar de patata del lugar patata de Murcia
En lugar de tal cosa en esta tienda tal cosa en la otra tienda

Etc


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Ene 2023)

Piensa que si compran el.produ


javiwell dijo:


> Clientes los mismos o parecido pero...
> 
> En lugar de kiwi zespri kiwi país
> En lugar de patata del lugar patata de Murcia
> ...



Piensa que si compran el producto más barato y dejan de comprar el más caro es una ventaja asi te llevas fruta podrida gourmet para casa todo sea por llevar las mermas a cero y más ahorro en tu cesta de la compra que luego puedes computar como ingreso negativo en la tienda y gasto positivo en tu cuenta familiar o al revés según te venga en gana que la tienda en tuya.


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

[



Mundocruel dijo:


> Piensa que si compran el producto más barato y dejan de comprar el más caro es una ventaja asi te llevas *fruta podrida gourmet* para casa todo sea por llevar las mermas a cero y más ahorro en tu cesta de la compra que luego puedes computar como ingreso negativo en la tienda y gasto positivo en tu cuenta familiar o al revés según te venga en gana que la tienda en tuya.











_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Clientes los mismos o parecido pero...
> 
> En lugar de kiwi zespri kiwi país
> En lugar de patata del lugar patata de Murcia
> ...



En vez de plátano de canarias, banana ecuatoriana.


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Piensa que si compran el.produ
> 
> 
> Piensa que si compran el producto más barato y dejan de comprar el más caro es una ventaja asi te llevas fruta podrida gourmet para casa todo sea por llevar las mermas a cero y más ahorro en tu cesta de la compra que luego puedes computar como ingreso negativo en la tienda y gasto positivo en tu cuenta familiar o al revés según te venga en gana que la tienda en tuya.



Si baja todo aumenta el presupuesto real del cliente para comprar de lo caro y de lo barato de lo que cada cliente estime oportuno.

Y el 15 por cien de una fruta de 5 euros es más que el 15 por cien de una fruta de 1,50.... En mi pueblo


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Si baja todo aumenta el presupuesto real del cliente para comprar de lo caro y de lo barato de lo que cada cliente estime oportuno.
> 
> Y el 15 por cien de una fruta de 5 euros es más que el 15 por cien de una fruta de 1,50.... En mi pueblo



Ibertrola, timostar, robafone y cia han actualizado sus tarifas. Ojo a ver si tu descuento en vez de a una mayor compra va a ir destinado a otros menesteres. 

Demanda inelástica yo no haría descuentos excesivos de no ser por estar fuera de mercado en precio. El personal se adapta de plátano a banana, pero cinco céntimos arriba o abajo no veo que suponga un gran diferencial.


----------



## cohynetes (4 Ene 2023)

*Javi que te van a traer los reyes?*


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

cohynetes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316230



Hombre!!! Que tal la familia? Sigues alimentándose de salchichas oscar mayer?

Hay que comer más fruta amigo


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

cohynetes dijo:


> *Javi que te van a traer los reyes?*



Unas titliest pro v1 y unos zapatos levis


----------



## cohynetes (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Unas titliest pro v1 y unos zapatos levis


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

Estas


----------



## cohynetes (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Estas



Esa horterada todavía se lleva?


----------



## cohynetes (4 Ene 2023)

Estas llevas para repartir fruta en el Audi?


----------



## cohynetes (4 Ene 2023)

Le hiciste la culata?


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

cohynetes dijo:


> Esa horterada todavía se lleva?



Aquí lo único hortera es abrir un paquete de Óscar Mayer poner ketchup, puré de patata magi y a cenar.

Mira compras una morcilla en tu ultramarinos paco más cercano, una docena de huevos y unas patatas. Primero fríes las patatas, en la sartén, retiras aceite y en la misma sartén caliente marcas unas rodajas de morcilla. Las colocas encima de las patatas y entonces añades un poco de aceite en la sartén y fríes unos huevos y los colocas encima de las patatas y la morcilla. Joder que pareces de Gibraltar


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Obvio, pretendía ser una pregunta retórica.



Me lo imaginaba pero hay que contestar igual a las preguntas retóricas en los foros porque siempre hay algún despistado que no lo sabía


----------



## kornconath (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> No están categorizados, hay cierto orden, verduras en una zona, frutas en otra zona, tubérculos en otra zona, la nevera mostrador tiene un poco de todo, desde bacalao hasta cocacola, los graneles de frutos secos sobre la nevera en botes...
> 
> De TPV creo que era en torno a la tercera parte de la venta, no recuerdo de memoria



Me he perdido javito un TPV es un terminal de punto de venta.

Me hago a la idea que sumais con una tiza o similar.


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

kornconath dijo:


> Me he perdido javito un TPV es un terminal de punto de venta.
> 
> Me hago a la idea que sumais con una tiza o similar.



Es que yo no tengo acceso a la cuenta bancaria de la frutería de mi mujer y al hacer la cuenta utilizo el borrado de ventas de la caja registradora ya se haya pagado en efectivo o a través del tpv.

Puedo pedir la información de las ventas por TPV pero no lo voy a hacer, tenía planeado echar un polvete


----------



## kornconath (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Es que yo no tengo acceso a la cuenta bancaria de la frutería de mi mujer y al hacer la cuenta utilizo el borrado de ventas de la caja registradora ya se haya pagado en efectivo o a través del tpv.
> 
> Puedo pedir la información de las ventas por TPV pero no lo voy a hacer, tenía planeado echar un polvete



Aclarado, yo llamo TPV al sistema de caja, tú al datáfono


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Es que yo no tengo acceso a la cuenta bancaria de la frutería de mi mujer y al hacer la cuenta utilizo el borrado de ventas de la caja registradora ya se haya pagado en efectivo o a través del tpv.
> 
> Puedo pedir la información de las ventas por TPV pero no lo voy a hacer, tenía planeado echar un polvete



Quién tenía planeado hechar un polvete y con quién?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Quien tenía planeado hechas un polvete y con quien?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Vah es un forma de forear, en realidad hoy estoy en un hotel en Madrid por trabajo


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Ene 2023)

cohynetes dijo:


> *Javi que te van a traer los reyes?*



Un juego de bujías para la frutería a ver si arranca.


----------



## kornconath (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Vah es un forma de forear, en realidad hoy estoy en un hotel en Madrid por trabajo



Me dejas mas tranquilo, el ultimo polvo te costó una fruteria


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Unas titliest pro v1 y unos zapatos levis



Es evidente que javito tiene para mantener media docena de fruterías sin temblar, la movida es que no quiere que la mujer se le pase de vueltas y recrudece una situación que en realidad es mucho más liviana. Parecía tonto cuando lo cambiamos por un botijo...


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Vah es un forma de forear, en realidad hoy estoy en un hotel en Madrid por trabajo



Yo pensé que era la mujer por no querer pedirle los datos para no molestarle, ahora me quedo más tranquilo.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es evidente que javito tiene para mantener media docena de fruterías sin temblar, la movida es que no quiere que la mujer se le pase de vueltas y recrudece una situación que en realidad es mucho más liviana. Parecía tonto cuando lo cambiamos por un botijo...



Las titliest pro v1 son para estrenar en campeonatos.

Es la mejor bola en golf, cuando se golpea suave se comporta como una bola blanda, se deforma y alcanza un gran spin esto te permite que la bola frene en seco al botar sobre el Green e incluso que ruede hacia atrás. Sin embargo al pegarla con el driver la bola se comporta como una bola dura, se deforma menos y esto permite aumentar la distancia y minimizar el slice o el hook para jugar el segundo golpe en calle.

Son bolas que tienen décadas de i+d y patentes a base de cobrar 55 pavos por una caja. 

La sensación al golpear es una auténtica maravilla.


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Las titliest pro v1 son para estrenar en campeonatos.
> 
> Es la mejor bola en golf, cuando se golpea suave se comporta como una bola blanda, se deforma y alcanza un gran spin esto te permite que la bola frene en seco al botar sobre el Green e incluso que ruede hacia atrás. Sin embargo al pegarla con el driver la bola se comporta como una bola dura, se deforma menos y esto permite aumentar la distancia y minimizar el slice o el hook para jugar el segundo golpe en calle.
> 
> ...



Javito, te vas de putillas o ya tienes una escort contratada para el hotel?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Javito, te vas de putillas o ya tienes una escort contratada para el hotel?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



No soy putero soy forero


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> No soy putero soy forero



Te gusta la cacería pillín. Ya tienes identificada la disco latina donde ir de cacería?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (4 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Te gusta la cacería pillín. Ya tienes identificada la disco latina donde ir de cacería?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Voy a dormir que mañana toca reunirse toda la mañana y analizar los estados financieros de una empresa delante de mi pagador de la nómina. Me toca explicar las partidas del balance de una entidad financiera... No es contar manzanas

Tamañana


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Voy a dormir que mañana toca reunirse toda la mañana y analizar los estados financieros de una empresa delante de mi pagador de la nómina. Me toca explicar las partidas del balance de una entidad financiera... No es contar manzanas
> 
> Tamañana



Suerte, espero que tu jefe no sea forero.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Voy a dormir que mañana toca reunirse toda la mañana y analizar los estados financieros de una empresa delante de mi pagador de la nómina. Me toca explicar las partidas del balance de una entidad financiera... No es contar manzanas
> 
> Tamañana



Dale a @OBDC 50 pavos por pasar todos los pisos de Cuenca al valor de la Castellana y así puedes dar un volteo.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Voy a dormir que mañana toca reunirse toda la mañana y analizar los estados financieros de una empresa delante de mi pagador de la nómina. Me toca explicar las partidas del balance de una entidad financiera... No es contar manzanas
> 
> Tamañana



Joder, viendo cómo explicas lo de la frutería, tu padre habrá puesto mucho dinero en la empresa de tu pagador


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Joder, viendo cómo explicas lo de la frutería, tu padre habrá puesto mucho dinero en la empresa de tu pagador



Javito como controller (alcahuete) es bueno, pero como analista y manager le pagaría el doble pero para que no metiera la zarpa...

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Dale a @OBDC 50 pavos por pasar todos los pisos de Cuenca al valor de la Castellana y así puedes dar un volteo.









_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Javito como controller (alcahuete) es bueno, pero como analista y manager le pagaría el doble pero para que no metiera la zarpa...
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Aquí está la caída generalizada del consumo de alimentos en kilos o en litros:









El consumo de carne y pescado se hunde casi un 15% por la fuerte subida de los precios


Nunca antes había pasado nada igual desde que hay datos estadísticos. La fuerte subida del precio de los alimentos ha provocado una caída sin precedentes en el consumo de alimentos en España. Entre noviembre de 2021 y el pasado mes de octubre las ventas cayeron un 8,8% en volumen y hasta un 2,5%...



www.eleconomista.es





Un poco en línea con lo que ha venido a caer el consumo en nuestra tienda.

La gente está comiendo menos cantidad de lo que comía habitualmente y esto es generalizado para todos los alimentos, especialmente carne y pescado.


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Aquí está la caída generalizada del consumo de alimentos en kilos o en litros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi abuela decía que el mal de muchos es el consuelo de los tontos. 
Si quieres jugar a empresario tienes que ser inconformista y exigirte estar por encima del promedio.
Pero esta claro que el objetivo no es ser el mejor frutero porque las decisiones no van en ese sentido, van en que tu mujer sea la mejor Charo del barrio.
A eso me refiero cuando eres un buen controller. Tu decisiones de gestión son reactivas, nunca proactivas porque sabes ver datos ya construidos pero no proyectarlos. Y lo haces muy bien; es tu capacidad. El analizarlos para hacer previsión ya es un nivel superior.
Hasta hace dos meses insistían que con una crisis la gente consumiría aún más producto.
Si fueras entrenador de fútbol sustituirlas al comentarista en la radio, y no harías ningún plan para meter el balón en la red contraria. 
Todo lo que sea hacer un plan con cierta elaboración te cansa, por eso la exclusiva con el mayorista. Te evita tener que proyectar y planificar.
Te pongo otro ejemplo de tu forma de gestion: 
Vas conduciendo un autobús y te pones unas gafas de realidad virtual con escenarios ideales en los que no hay abuelas cruzando pasos de peatones, no llueve nunca y los semáforos siempre están en verde. Como no ves nada de lo que ocurre alrededor atropellas a la abuela en el paso de peatones. Te sacas las gafas de realidad virtual, ves que atropellaste a la abuela y ahí es cuando pisas el freno.
Lo lógico es ver a la abuela con anticipación y frenar antes de cargártela.
Suerte con tus informes con el jefe.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Aquí está la caída generalizada del consumo de alimentos en kilos o en litros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ovino/caprino, vacuno y marisco, va muy ligado a restaurantes, celebraciones, comidas familiares. Quizás el vacuno sea el que más se libre, porque es evidente que no te vas a asar un cordero ni unos gambones plancha un martes a medio día, como mucho un bistec/entrecot plancha o un solomillo salseado. De tal forma mucha de dicha reducción viene del sector hostelero que está reduciendo/variando ciertos formatos. Esto de no trabajar con empresas del sector no te toca tan de cerca. 

Con respecto al consumo generalizado de los hogares, no debiera fluctuar más allá de cierta adaptación de habitos, o sea, más manzanas y peras, banana en lugar de plátano, kiwis normales en vez de los denominación de orígen, etc... 

En un contexto de búsqueda de la calidad precio, el descuento que pretendes lo veo excesivo, dado que vas a limitar unos márgenes ya limitados de por si. Por ello veo mucho más interesante lo de la barra de pan, bolsas de frutas combinadas a un precio algo más ajustado, tarifas planas, descuentos para compras posteriores... 

Estamos en un momento value en el que hay que incrementar el grow, si jodes valor para no incrementar crecimiento estarías cavando tu propia tumba. Y grabate esto a fuego: puedes adaptarme a una buena clientela que valore su dinero y, por ende, agradezca ciertos detalles, no para una caterva de muertos de hambre que se dejan querer.


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ovino/caprino, vacuno y marisco, va muy ligado a restaurantes, celebraciones, comidas familiares. Quizás el vacuno sea el que más se libre, porque es evidente que no te vas a asar un cordero ni unos gambones plancha un martes a medio día, como mucho un bistec/entrecot plancha o un solomillo salseado. De tal forma mucha de dicha reducción viene del sector hostelero que está reduciendo/variando ciertos formatos. Esto de no trabajar con empresas del sector no te toca tan de cerca.
> 
> Con respecto al consumo generalizado de los hogares, no debiera fluctuar más allá de cierta adaptación de habitos, o sea, más manzanas y peras, banana en lugar de plátano, kiwis normales en vez de los denominación de orígen, etc...
> 
> ...



Erio, dime de vuelta que menos chorradas y más movimiento por favor....me fascina esa frase tuya.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ovino/caprino, vacuno y marisco, va muy ligado a restaurantes, celebraciones, comidas familiares. Quizás el vacuno sea el que más se libre, porque es evidente que no te vas a asar un cordero ni unos gambones plancha un martes a medio día, como mucho un bistec/entrecot plancha o un solomillo salseado. De tal forma mucha de dicha reducción viene del sector hostelero que está reduciendo/variando ciertos formatos. Esto de no trabajar con empresas del sector no te toca tan de cerca.
> 
> Con respecto al consumo generalizado de los hogares, no debiera fluctuar más allá de cierta adaptación de habitos, o sea, más manzanas y peras, banana en lugar de plátano, kiwis normales en vez de los denominación de orígen, etc...
> 
> ...



Lo que no comes en el restaurante en kilos deberías comerlo en el hogar en kilos

Nosotros también vendemos a bares y restaurantes

Por otra parte la ternera es muy del hogar, te guisas un ragut y vas consumiendolo entre semana, o simplemente un filete a la plancha... no es un cordero lechal al horno de leña.

Cuando todos alimentos tienen caída de ventas en kilos se evidencia que la gente está haciendo esfuerzo con el estómago para pagar los precios... El último recurso para llegar a fin de mes, comer menos cantidad y adelgazar que está de moda


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo que no comes en el restaurante en kilos deberías comerlo en el hogar en kilos
> 
> Nosotros también vendemos a bares y restaurantes
> 
> ...



El mayor impacto se traduce en lo que comentabas anterioremente de que el personal está pasando del kiwi denominación Nueva Zelanda al normal, o sea, búsqueda de calidad precio cuando no directamente precio y pasan de kiwis a manzanas. Esto es evidente y extrapolable. A partir de ahí la bajada en kilos generalizada, incluso en arroz, pasta y tal, se debe a lo dantesco de la situación si bien buena parte viene derivada de que se evita generar sobras o se reutilizan. Esto también lo amparan varios estudios.

Yo a demanda inelástica no le metería mucho descuento más allá del dinamizador y el grueso de la agregada lamentablemente no está en tu mano.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El mayor impacto se traduce en lo que comentabas anterioremente de que el personal está pasando del kiwi denominación Nueva Zelanda al normal, o sea, búsqueda de calidad precio cuando no directamente precio y pasan de kiwis a manzanas. Esto es evidente y extrapolable. A partir de ahí la bajada en kilos generalizada, incluso en arroz, pasta y tal, se debe a lo dantesco de la situación si bien buena parte viene derivada de que se evita generar sobras o se reutilizan. Esto también lo amparan varios estudios.
> 
> Yo a demanda inelástica no le metería mucho descuento más allá del dinamizador y el grueso de la agregada lamentablemente no está en tu mano.



En cuestión de alimentación, el tema de la demanda inelástica, hay que entenderlo en el contexto de una variedad de bienes sustitutivos.

Es decir el consumidor tiene que adquirir un paquete de varios alimentos al mes para alimentarse, ese conjunto es inelástico, pero no 100 por cien inelastico. 

En cambio, analizado cada alimento de forma individual su demanda puede ser muy elástica como pasa con el marisco o con el kiwi zespri. Buena parte e nuestros productos son base alimenticia de demanda inelástica y aún así cae la venta en kilos.

El gobierno ha suprimido el IVA de los básicos porque conoce lo que está ocurriendo con la alimentación y sabe acerca de las consecuencias políticas del hambre, es una medida desesperada que no quería tomar pero que no le queda más remedio.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (5 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Erio, dime de vuelta que menos chorradas y más movimiento por favor....me fascina esa frase tuya.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Tu me lo has pedido, luego no te quejes:

*Amazon arranca el año con el anuncio de que despedirá 18.000 empleados, 8.000 más de los que dijo en noviembre*










Amazon arranca el año con el anuncio de que despedirá 18.000 empleados, 8.000 más de los que dijo en noviembre


Amazon ha anunciado que recortará más de 18.000 puestos de trabajo de su plantilla, incluyendo algunos en Europa, alegando una "economía incierta" y el hecho de que el...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> En cuestión de alimentación, el tema de la demanda inelástica, hay que entenderlo en el contexto de una variedad de bienes sustitutivos.
> 
> Es decir el consumidor tiene que adquirir un paquete de varios alimentos al mes para alimentarse, ese conjunto es inelástico, pero no 100 por cien inelastico.
> 
> ...



Que si joder, y si entramos en las huertas de los suegros que están echando humo ni te cuento. Pero ello no resta para que en el plano generalizado sectorial podamos hablar de demanda inelástica, cosa que debes aprovechar pues tras la salida pandémica no pillaste nada de la demanda agregada surgida, pues ahora aprovecha las bondades de tu sector. No se si me explico...

La rebaja del IVA la mete por el nuevo impuesto de los plásticos, de tal forma deja en manos del minorista la pelea con el cliente final al que ya se ha encargado de transmitir por medio de los massmierda que tienen que notar la bajada de IVA que les ha otorgado Antonio I "el Magnánimo". Valiente hijodeputa el gobierno, el estado, los medios de desinformación y la puta que los parió...


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tu me lo has pedido, luego no te quejes:
> 
> *Amazon arranca el año con el anuncio de que despedirá 18.000 empleados, 8.000 más de los que dijo en noviembre*
> 
> ...



Erio, no me vengas tu también con problemas de comprensión lectora.
Estas diciendo las mismas chorradas que dijiste que eran chorradas cuando las dije antes que tú, pero de otra manera...
Sigues insistiendo en ser el último en rebuznar.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (5 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Erio, no me vengas tu también con problemas de comprensión lectora.
> Estas diciendo las mismas chorradas que dijiste que eran chorradas cuando las dije antes que tú, pero de otra manera...
> Sigues insistiendo en ser el último en rebuznar.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Desde un punto de vista teórico puede parecer lo mismo, pero desde el punto de vista práctico es muy diferente. Un profesor de universidad que no ha pagado un trimestre ni una nómina en su puta vida te puede contar la mitad del cuento, la otra mitad o la aprendes por ti mismo o nunca llegarás a completar el cuento . Esto es así, especialmente en el pequeño/mediano negocio.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Erio, no me vengas tu también con problemas de comprensión lectora.
> Estas diciendo las mismas chorradas que dijiste que eran chorradas cuando las dije antes que tú, pero de otra manera...
> Sigues insistiendo en ser el último en rebuznar.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Apuesto a que la demanda de carne de burro, de caballo y la casqueria están en alza


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Apuesto a que la demanda de carne de burro, de caballo y la casqueria están en alza



El desconocimiento hace mucho daño. Por ejemplo la tira de entraña de vaca, que en Argentina le dicen "matahambre" aquí la están colocando a 11 pavos el kilo. La casquería ha subido mucho de precio estos últimos años, ya no es refugio de nada. Las alas y los muslos de pollo han ocupado su lugar.


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Apuesto a que la demanda de carne de burro, de caballo y la casqueria están en alza



De la de burro ni idea, pero en los restaurantes por dos pavos de propina ya me ofrecen también el conejo.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tu me lo has pedido, luego no te quejes:
> 
> *Amazon arranca el año con el anuncio de que despedirá 18.000 empleados, 8.000 más de los que dijo en noviembre*
> 
> ...



Pensemos en la cantidad de mercancía que repartía cada uno de esos 18 mil empleados de Amazon cada año e imaginemos la barbaridad de paquetitos que antes se compraban y ahora no se compran.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Pensemos en la cantidad de mercancía que repartía cada uno de esos 18 mil empleados de Amazon cada año e imaginemos la barbaridad de paquetitos que antes se compraban y ahora no se compran.



Ahí sí que actúan los departamentos de administración, gestión, contabilidad, previsión y tal que hacen muchos numeritos de esos que tanto os gustan y esos numeritos dicen que se viene una hostia del 15. Con saber eso basta, dado que los despidos no provienen de la situación actual sino de la futura cercana, para más INRI. 

A partir de ahí en la frutería poco puedes hacer más allá de encender o apagar el ventilador, así que no te rompas en exceso la cabeza que para eso ya tienes a @OBDC.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ahí sí que actúan los departamentos de administración, gestión, contabilidad, previsión y tal que hacen muchos numeritos de esos que tanto os gustan y esos numeritos dicen que se viene una hostia del 15. Con saber eso basta, dado que los despidos no provienen de la situación actual sino de la futura cercana, para más INRI.
> 
> A partir de ahí en la frutería poco puedes hacer más allá de encender o apagar el ventilador, así que no te rompas en exceso la cabeza que para eso ya tienes a @OBDC.



Si suponemos que cada trabajador repartía mil euros en paquetes por día natural del año me sale que en España se habrán dejado de comprar por Amazon unos 6.570 millones de euros al año. Eso solo de Amazon.

Algo más de media milésima del PIB estos 18.000 pollos.


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Pensemos en la cantidad de mercancía que repartía cada uno de esos 18 mil empleados de Amazon cada año e imaginemos la barbaridad de paquetitos que antes se compraban y ahora no se compran.











AliExpress mejorará aún más la experiencia de compra de sus usuarios para el 11.11 en Europa - Ecommerce News


AliExpress, el marketplace global de venta online perteneciente al Grupo Alibaba, ya calienta motores para el 11.11, Día Mundial del Shopping. La



ecommerce-news.es





Las interpretaciones como justificaciones son peligrosas.
Lo que no vende uno, lo vende otro. 
Al igual que en la frutería alguien te esta comiendo la tostada, en Amazon la soberbia les esta impidiendo ver la eficiencia logística de Aliexpress.






Logística AliExpress: qué es Sinotrans | Packlink Blog


El acuerdo de AliExpress con Correos para envíos a través de Sinotrans ha conseguido reducir de forma notable los tiempos de envío desde China.




www.packlink.es





El otro día hice un pedido por torear el sistema de grapas de las de papel, que en la papelería te venden a 2 pavos el paquete de 1000. En 3 días a 1,54 € con envío incluido en Aliexpress. No pagan ni el tiempo del repartidor en España. Su economía de escala mundial se está deglutiendo un Amazon que es ya un dinosaurio tecnológico de la década pasada. Sin ruido y con mucho estudio logístico se lo están merendando.
Además curiosamente el sistema market de Amazon ayuda a Aliexpress. Salen permanentemente oferta de cursos como vender en el market Amazon productos de Aliexpress que compras a 10 y vendes a 20.
Finalmente el consumidor elimina intermediarios innecesarios.






Logística AliExpress: qué es Sinotrans | Packlink Blog


El acuerdo de AliExpress con Correos para envíos a través de Sinotrans ha conseguido reducir de forma notable los tiempos de envío desde China.




www.packlink.es





Convenios de ese tipo les permite abaratar un coste que Amazon con sus furgonetas rotulador no puede reducir....


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ahí sí que actúan los departamentos de administración, gestión, contabilidad, previsión y tal que hacen muchos numeritos de esos que tanto os gustan y esos numeritos dicen que se viene una hostia del 15. Con saber eso basta, dado que los despidos no provienen de la situación actual sino de la futura cercana, para más INRI.
> 
> A partir de ahí en la frutería poco puedes hacer más allá de encender o apagar el ventilador, así que no te rompas en exceso la cabeza que para eso ya tienes a @OBDC.



Gracias amigo por tu reconocimiento. Se que eres un poco lento en darte cuenta de las cosas pero al final las reconoces.









Fabricación de chips en EE.UU.: Nunca se ha visto un Tsunami como este


La fabricación de chips en EE.UU. bate todos los récords de inversión y supera las cifras que se vieron en la segunda guerra mundial.




elchapuzasinformatico.com





La ostia es para el que no sepa interpretar la realidad, las crisis son sencillamente trasvases de poder.









La fiebre española del hidrógeno llega al Nasdaq con 600 millones


El grupo español H2B2 Electrolysis Technologies (H2B2), especializado en sistemas de producción de hidrógeno, ultima su salto al Nasdaq. La compañía, fundada por la familia Benjume




www.expansion.com







_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Si suponemos que cada trabajador repartía mil euros en paquetes por día natural del año me sale que en España se habrán dejado de comprar por Amazon unos 6.570 millones de euros al año. Eso solo de Amazon.
> 
> Algo más de media milésima del PIB estos 18.000 pollos.



Veremos en que queda, en 2018 también hubo festival de profit warning y al final no llegó la sangre al río. Ahora los Bancos Centrales van a ser mucho más salvajes de forma obligada, no obstante. 

En cualquier caso cuanto antes rompan antes comenzarán a reparar, esa puta mierda del soft landing tiene como traducción 4 o 5 años de miseria, pefiero uno de hecatombe y partir de ahí que salga el sol de nuevo en el horizonte.


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Veremos en que queda, en 2018 también hubo festival de profit warning y al final no llegó la sangre al río. Ahora los Bancos Centrales van a ser mucho más salvajes de forma obligada, no obstante.
> 
> En cualquier caso cuanto antes rompan antes comenzarán a reparar, esa puta mierda del soft landing tiene como traducción 4 o 5 años de miseria, pefiero uno de hecatombe y partir de ahí que salga el sol de nuevo en el horizonte.





Erio, quieres que Javito se suicide o haga algo por salvar su himbersion en servicios? 


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Azote87 (5 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> AliExpress mejorará aún más la experiencia de compra de sus usuarios para el 11.11 en Europa - Ecommerce News
> 
> 
> AliExpress, el marketplace global de venta online perteneciente al Grupo Alibaba, ya calienta motores para el 11.11, Día Mundial del Shopping. La
> ...



Es alucinante y aquí una carta cuesta 0,80

::


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (5 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Gracias amigo por tu reconocimiento. Se que eres un poco lento en darte cuenta de las cosas pero al final las reconoces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No niego los fundamentos técnicos, simplemente pongo en duda su aplicación/necesidad en el formato que tratamos en este hilo. Lo has entendido la primera, pero como te gusta tocar los cojones, pues nada...


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Erio, quieres que Javito se suicide o haga algo por salvar su himbersion en servicios?
> 
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Hagamos unos cupones, es una idea brillante

Ojo ten en cuenta que Melchor está leyendo todo lo que dices y un año más te va a traer un vale de descuento de Carrefoursolo válido hasta el 15 de enero en pescadería


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Hagamos unos cupones, es una idea brillante
> 
> Ojo ten en cuenta que Melchor está leyendo todo lo que dices y un año más te va a traer un vale de descuento de Carrefoursolo válido hasta el 15 de enero en pescadería



Haces bien en no hacer lo que hacen los líderes, tu estás por encima obviamente con tu paquismo ibérico que puede con dos cojones con todas los fundamentos del marketing estudiando los números y con ideas que superan ampliamente a cualquier analista de mercado.
Aprender del que lidera es de oligofrénicos, a quién se le ocurre? 









Cómo usar cupones descuentos en tu estrategia de marketing | El blog de SiteGround


Te contamos la claves para usar los cupones descuento en tu estrategia de marketing y que te ayuden a cumplir tus objetivos sin dejar de ser rentable




www.siteground.es





_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Me imagino que habrás estudiado microeconomia y sabrás que cuando suben los precios de forma generalizada la gente altera las ponderaciones en su cesta de la compra.
> 
> La patata es un bien giffen como la zanahoria, cuando suben los precios de forma generalizada, baja el consumo de carne y sube el de verduras, hortalizas y legumbres.
> 
> Sin acritud, de economista a economista





javiwell dijo:


> Aquí está la caída generalizada del consumo de alimentos en kilos o en litros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@Javito te dirias *gilipollas* a tu yo de hace dos años cuando querias justificar tu compra (y ya te advertían de la inflaccion del 22) poniendote la chaquetita de economista?

Te lo digo porque ahora te lames las heridas.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2023)

kornconath dijo:


> @Javito te dirias *gilipollas* a tu yo de hace dos años cuando querias justificar tu compra (y ya te advertían de la inflaccion del 22) poniendote la chaquetita de economista?
> 
> Te lo digo porque ahora te lames las heridas.



Pues como veras en la tabla precisamente los alimentos que más han caído en el consumo en kilos son la carne y el pescado.

Es decir, la gente está reemplazando comidas de carne y pescado por legumbre y verduras y, aún así, consumiendo menos cantidades de legumbre y arroz.

Hay una caída generalizada del consumo incluso del consumo de bienes inferiores y bienes giffen que son los que menos caen.

Y es inflación no inflaccion, la inflaccion deben ser gases o algo asi


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Haces bien en no hacer lo que hacen los líderes, tu estás por encima obviamente con tu paquismo ibérico que puede con dos cojones con todas los fundamentos del marketing estudiando los números y con ideas que superan ampliamente a cualquier analista de mercado.
> Aprender del que lidera es de oligofrénicos, a quién se le ocurre?
> 
> 
> ...



Quizá pongamos un anuncio después de las campanadas 2024


----------



## kornconath (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues como veras en la tabla precisamente los alimentos que más han caído en el consumo en kilos son la carne y el pescado.
> 
> Es decir, la gente está reemplazando comidas de carne y pescado por legumbre y verduras y, aún así, consumiendo menos cantidades de legumbre y verduras.
> 
> ...



Pobrecico, guarda la chaquetita que el año que viene te entra más frío!

Eso que te ahorras en electricidad.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2023)

kornconath dijo:


> Pobrecico, guarda la chaquetita que el año que viene te entra más frío!
> 
> Eso que te ahorras en electricidad.



Si porque esa sí que tiene una inflacción de caballo... O de burro que se yo


----------



## kornconath (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Si porque esa sí que tiene una inflacción de caballo... O de burro que se yo



El qué sabes tú de burro es el corazón del hilo.


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2023)

kornconath dijo:


> El qué sabes tú de burro es el corazón del hilo.



Disculpa no entiendo esa oración


----------



## kornconath (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Disculpa no entiendo esa oración



Si solo fuera la oración...


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2023)

kornconath dijo:


> El qué sabes tú de burro es el corazón del hilo.



El que sabes tú de burro es el corazón del hilo...

Te has tomado un tripi?


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Quizá pongamos un anuncio después de las campanadas 2024



Si, de "SE TRASPASA" y el "por....." será ampliamente discutido en el forro, pero seguro pondrás "POR PERDIDAS".

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

kornconath dijo:


> Si solo fuera la oración...



Me estoy partiendo la caja, encima te las pone a huevos!
Es imposible que este personaje exista, es un invent seguro.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (5 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Si, de "SE TRASPASA" y el "por....." será ampliamente discutido en el forro, pero seguro pondrás "POR PERDIDAS".
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Se traspasa por bulerías


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

javiwell dijo:


> Se traspasa por bulerías



De eso se ve que entiendes, se te empieza a ver el perfil. Eres un alíen infiltrado donde vives? A fuerza de codazos tus padres se hicieron un lugar en el norte? Por eso tu necesidad de aceptación social y éxito prima sobre lo razonable? Es duro competir con los locales para hacerse un sitio?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (Viernes a la(s) 1:09 AM)

OBDC dijo:


> De eso se ve que entiendes, se te empieza a ver el perfil. Eres un alíen infiltrado donde vives? A fuerza de codazos tus padres se hicieron un lugar en el norte? Por eso tu necesidad de aceptación social y éxito prima sobre lo razonable? Es duro competir con los locales para hacerse un sitio?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Jajaja te tengo despistado entre la morcilla, las bulerías, el bacalao, los polvorones de Antequera, el Norte y las patatas de Murcia

Pero vivo en mi tierra natal donde me crié

Ascendencia Española


----------



## OBDC (Viernes a la(s) 1:15 AM)

javiwell dijo:


> Jajaja te tengo despistado entre la morcilla, las bulerías, el bacalao, los polvorones de Antequera, el Norte y las patatas de Murcia
> 
> Pero vivo en mi tierra natal donde me crié
> 
> Ascendencia Española



Si, si....pero de que parte de España son tus padres Javito?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (Viernes a la(s) 9:36 AM)

OBDC dijo:


> Si, si....pero de que parte de España son tus padres Javito?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Mis bisabuelos y abuelos fueron/son de Asturias, Galicia, País Vasco, Palencia, Navarra, Madrid y Jerez de la frontera.


----------



## OBDC (Viernes a la(s) 10:39 AM)

javiwell dijo:


> Mis bisabuelos y abuelos fueron/son de Asturias, Galicia, País Vasco, Palencia, Navarra, Madrid y Jerez de la frontera.



Ya, pero tus padres, donde nacieron? Javito, no me trates de marear y contestes con respuestas que no te pregunto....pero gracias igual por la información. Si quieres para evadir la respuesta puedes contarme si tus orígenes son cromagnon o neandhertal. Es curioso que te remontes a tus bisabuelos complicando inmensamente la respuesta pero no des el dato concreto y además, como quien no quiere la cosa dejes a Jerez de la Frontera para lo último como que es menos importante diluyendo porcentualmente esa genética entre otras. Eres un liante, pero como vivo de los liantes, es difícil que me líen a mi. Te avergüenzas de tu orígenes andaluces? 
Te reiste mucho con 8 apellidos vascos? 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (Viernes a la(s) 11:02 AM)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya, pero tus padres, donde nacieron? Javito, no me trates de marear y contestes con respuestas que no te pregunto....pero gracias igual por la información.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Mi padres nacieron en Europa, mas concretamente en España


----------



## Mundocruel (Viernes a la(s) 11:29 AM)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi padres nacieron en Europa, mas concretamente en España



La megareunion está desarrollándose según lo previsto, no?


----------



## OBDC (Viernes a la(s) 12:32 PM)

javiwell dijo:


> Mi padres nacieron en Europa, mas concretamente en España




Me queda claro perfectamente tu ámbito social y tu nivel de inserción en el mismo.
Las mujeres lugareñas de la aldea donde vives no te han considerado un buen partido por más que tienes membresía en el club de golf. Las hermanas de con quienes juegas no te consideran digno de su estirpe ni patrimonio. Saben que el AUDI es de 800.000 kms y no huele a nuevo desde hace dos décadas.
Tu muhé sabe que aspirabas a otras cosas pero que no llegaste y ella es un segundo plato? Pero está claro que ambos luchais por tener la posición social que os "merecéis" y las decisiones son todas por aparentar que sí estais en ese ascalafon más que por hacer rentable el chiringuito y pagaréis por estar ahí, cosa que el mayorista os cobro 30k por ese titulo de "señora" que disimulas justificando con números una compra ruinosa.Tu muhé no tiene estudios, pero te aseguro que sabe más de como buscarse la vida, tiene más cojones y valía que tú con todos los estudios tuyos con tus límites en la comprensión lectora a pesar de que te avergüenzas de ella (esto ya es patético). En serio sigues sin entender la frase de @kornconath con todos los máster que tienes? O apenas superaste el administrativo?
Se han juntado el hambre y las ganas de comer.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (Viernes a la(s) 12:34 PM)

Mundocruel dijo:


> La megareunion está desarrollándose según lo previsto, no?



Sí, es con Baltasar.
Conoces el chiste del camello?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Mundocruel (Viernes a la(s) 1:12 PM)

Alrefr


OBDC dijo:


> Sí, es con Baltasar.
> Conoces el chiste del camello?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Alegrame la mañana, cuéntalo.


----------



## OBDC (Viernes a la(s) 1:33 PM)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alrefr
> 
> 
> Alegrame la mañana, cuéntalo.



Esto es un rey árabe que va por el desierto y se encuentra un puesto de camellos:
– A cuanto cuestan los camellos.
– A 50$.
– Deme uno.
– Oiga, ¿Cómo se monta?, es la primera vez que monto en camello.
– Es muy sencillo. Para que ande diga uff, para que corra diga uff uff y para que pare diga stop.
– Vale. Adeu.
Va por el desierto y dice:
– Uff. Ve que se van a caer por un barranco y dice:
– Stop. Uff, por poco.

Ayuda a Javito y explícale dónde esta la gracia del chiste y porque viene a cuento.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## bk001 (Viernes a la(s) 3:29 PM)

Que hilo mas gracioso. Me recueda que hace un par de años "salvé" a un conocido de montar su propia frutería. Trabajador por cuenta ajena, se va al paro y se le ocurre montar su propio negocio, con la indemnización, sin haber cogido una simple libreta y anotar los gastos.

Ya que hay unos cuantos economistas en el hilo, se que es un imposible, perto ¿conoceis algún libro de econometría 'para torpes"?


----------



## javiwell (Viernes a la(s) 5:51 PM)

bk001 dijo:


> Que hilo mas gracioso. Me recueda que hace un par de años "salvé" a un conocido de montar su propia frutería. Trabajador por cuenta ajena, se va al paro y se le ocurre montar su propio negocio, con la indemnización, sin haber cogido una simple libreta y anotar los gastos.
> 
> Ya que hay unos cuantos economistas en el hilo, se que es un imposible, perto ¿conoceis algún libro de econometría 'para torpes"?



No sabría decirte cuál es el mejor libro para introducirse pero si que la econometría te ayuda a entender por qué en economía las cosas no se pueden explicar con funciones simples ni con modelos multiecuacionales.

La heterocadasticidad, la multicorrelacion de las variables, las causas de las cosas.

Te enseña a no sacar conclusiones falsas.


----------



## OBDC (Viernes a la(s) 7:37 PM)

bk001 dijo:


> Que hilo mas gracioso. Me recueda que hace un par de años "salvé" a un conocido de montar su propia frutería. Trabajador por cuenta ajena, se va al paro y se le ocurre montar su propio negocio, con la indemnización, sin haber cogido una simple libreta y anotar los gastos.
> 
> Ya que hay unos cuantos economistas en el hilo, se que es un imposible, perto ¿conoceis algún libro de econometría 'para torpes"?



El mejor aprendizaje de economía para torpes te lo puede dar cualquuer abuela; sacaron adelante una familia en la época más dura de España. Y sin usar palabras grandilocuentes para parecer importantes.
También gestionaron fruterías, panaderías, droguerías y llevaron a sus niños al colegio incluso sin coches.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (Viernes a la(s) 7:46 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Me queda claro perfectamente tu ámbito social y tu nivel de inserción en el mismo.
> Las mujeres lugareñas de la aldea donde vives no te han considerado un buen partido por más que tienes membresía en el club de golf. Las hermanas de con quienes juegas no te consideran digno de su estirpe ni patrimonio. Saben que el AUDI es de 800.000 kms y no huele a nuevo desde hace dos décadas.
> Tu muhé sabe que aspirabas a otras cosas pero que no llegaste y ella es un segundo plato? Pero está claro que ambos luchais por tener la posición social que os "merecéis" y las decisiones son todas por aparentar que sí estais en ese ascalafon más que por hacer rentable el chiringuito y pagaréis por estar ahí, cosa que el mayorista os cobro 30k por ese titulo de "señora" que disimulas justificando con números una compra ruinosa.Tu muhé no tiene estudios, pero te aseguro que sabe más de como buscarse la vida, tiene más cojones y valía que tú con todos los estudios tuyos con tus límites en la comprensión lectora a pesar de que te avergüenzas de ella (esto ya es patético). En serio sigues sin entender la frase de @kornconath con todos los máster que tienes? O apenas superaste el administrativo?
> Se han juntado el hambre y las ganas de comer.
> ...




Bueno está bien pero vas desencaminado sobre mi ámbito social, de hecho, no vivo en aldea y mi membresía al club viene heredada de socio fundador del club.


----------



## I. de A. (Viernes a la(s) 9:56 PM)

Todo el mundo da consejos para alcanzar el éxito en los negocios; y los que lo han alcanzado, creen que sus recetas les pueden servir a los demás.

"Lo curioso es que mi aventura matrimonial empezó con el conocimiento de mi futuro suegro, y la amistad y la admiración que le profesé antes de saber que era padre de muchachas casaderas.

Giovanni Malfenti, tan distinto de mí y de todas las personas cuya compañía y amistad había buscado yo hasta entonces, satisfacía mi deseo de novedad. Yo era bastante culto, pues había pasado por dos facultades universitarias y, también, por mi larga indolencia de años, que considero muy instructiva. En cambio, él era un gran negociante inculto y activo, pero su ignorancia le proporcionaba fuerza y serenidad, y a mí me encantaba observarlo y lo envidiaba.

Malfenti tenía entonces casi cincuenta años, una salud de hierro y un cuerpo enorme, alto y grueso, de más de un quintal de peso. Las pocas ideas que se agitaban en su enorme cabeza las desarrollaba con tal claridad, las analizaba con tal asiduidad, las aplicaba a tantos asuntos nuevos de cada día, que se convertían en partes suyas: sus miembros, su carácter. Yo era muy pobre en ideas así y me apegué a él para enriquecerme.

Me senté a aquella mesa en la que sobresalía mi futuro suegro y de allí no me moví más, como si hubiera llegado a una auténtica cátedra comercial, como la que buscaba desde hacía tanto tiempo.

Estaba muy dispuesto a enseñarme e incluso anotó de su puño y letra tres mandamientos que, según consideraba, bastaban para hacer prosperar cualquier empresa: 1) No es necesario saber trabajar, pero quien no sabe hacer trabajar a los demás, perece. 2) Sólo hay un gran motivo de remordimiento: el de no haber sabido trabajar en pro del interés propio. 3) En los negocios la teoría es utilísima, pero sólo es aplicable cuando se ha liquidado el negocio.

Me sé de memoria estos y muchos otros teoremas, pero a mí no me fueron de provecho.

Me casé con su hija. Ahora escruto a veces los rostros de mis hijos para ver si, junto a mi fina barbilla, señal de debilidad, junto a mis ojos soñadores, que les transmití, hay en ellos al menos algún rasgo de la fuerza brutal del abuelo que yo les elegí."

Italo Svevo, _La conciencia de Zeno_ (1923).

El autor de esta novela sabía de lo que hablaba. Siempre estuvo en el mundo de los negocios: su padre, comerciante, le envía con 12 años a Baviera para perfeccionar su alemán, idioma considerado entonces indispensable en el mundo de los negocios; estudió en en el Instituto Superior de Comercio; trabajó en la empresa de su padre y para la Unión Banquera de Viena; finalmente, se encargó de un negocio de tintes de su suegro.


----------



## Maybe (Viernes a la(s) 11:17 PM)

He leído las últimas páginas en diagonal. Confieso que me pierdo un poco con la jerga específica de los economistas... me quedo con eso de que las pelotitas de golf tienen propiedades _elásticas_ (como la demanda del kiwi Zespri). Suena cool, lo he memorizado por si algún día puedo impresionar a alguien con el dato.

A lo que iba: al final del recorrido me ha parecido entender que las ventas de la tienda de Javi han bajado porque sus vecinos del barrio... _han dejado de comer_. Siendo así, sólo se me ocurre que cierre la frutería y abra una tienda de aire...



javiwell dijo:


> La heterocadasticidad



Ahora es cuando viene @kornconath, al que afeaste una errata en la palabra inflación, a decirte que se dice heteroc*e*dasticidad 

(Aclaro que me lo ha chivado google, yo no conocía el palabro. Me sonaba a tendencia sexual, por lo de hetero).


----------



## javiwell (Viernes a la(s) 11:35 PM)

Maybe dijo:


> He leído las últimas páginas en diagonal. Confieso que me pierdo un poco con la jerga específica de los economistas... me quedo con eso de que las pelotitas de golf tienen propiedades _elásticas_ (como la demanda del kiwi Zespri). Suena cool, lo he memorizado por si algún día puedo impresionar a alguien con el dato.
> 
> A lo que iba: al final del recorrido me ha parecido entender que las ventas de la tienda de Javi han bajado porque sus vecinos del barrio... _han dejado de comer_. Siendo así, sólo se me ocurre que cierre la frutería y abra una tienda de aire...
> 
> ...



La heterocedasticidad está presente en muchas relaciones estadísticas entre variables. La nube de puntos en torno a la curva de regresión no presenta la misma varianza en cada tramo de la curva.

Ejemplo, la relación entre consumo y la renta. 

Si tomamos una muestra estadística de diferentes personas con rentas distintas y apuntamos su consumo observaremos que en los niveles de renta hasta 30 mil euros anuales, los patrones de consumo son muy similares, es decir la renta explica muy bien cuánto consumes. 

Pero conforme vas estudiando datos de consumo de rentas superiores a 30 mil euros verás que empiezan a diferir mucho los datos de consumo entre unos consumidores y otros y el nivel de renta ya no explica tan bien la cantidad que cada uno consume. Si comparas a dos tíos que ganan un millón al año, te puedes encontrar que uno se ha gastado el 80 por cien en barcos y putas y el otro ha gastado solo el 10 por cien.

Ese es el concepto, mucho palabro pero es sencillo de entender.


----------



## OBDC (Viernes a la(s) 11:44 PM)

Maybe dijo:


> He leído las últimas páginas en diagonal. Confieso que me pierdo un poco con la jerga específica de los economistas... me quedo con eso de que las pelotitas de golf tienen propiedades _elásticas_ (como la demanda del kiwi Zespri). Suena cool, lo he memorizado por si algún día puedo impresionar a alguien con el dato.
> 
> A lo que iba: al final del recorrido me ha parecido entender que las ventas de la tienda de Javi han bajado porque sus vecinos del barrio... _han dejado de comer_. Siendo así, sólo se me ocurre que cierre la frutería y abra una tienda de aire...
> 
> ...



En el mundo de Mary Poppins, todo el mundo sabe que para salir airoso de situaciones difíciles, o para explicar cómo se siente se puede recurrir a una palabra: supercalifragilísticoespialidoso. Cuando se escribe en inglés queda aún mas guay y la palabra es incluso un poco más larga: supercalifragilisticexpialidocious.

Algunos economistas, muy listos, también montan sus películas usando palabras complicadas para salir airosos de situaciones complejas y seguir pareciendo que controlan la situación.

Si le dices a alguien que es idiota es fácil que te pueda rebatir, si le dices que es un oligofrénico lo más probable que se calle para no quedar como idiota porque no tenga ni puta idea de lo que significa y asi, sin saberlo se termina transformando en tal.





_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (Viernes a la(s) 11:57 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> En el mundo de Mary Poppins, todo el mundo sabe que para salir airoso de situaciones difíciles, o para explicar cómo se siente se puede recurrir a una palabra: supercalifragilísticoespialidoso. Cuando se escribe en inglés queda aún mas guay y la palabra es incluso un poco más larga: supercalifragilisticexpialidocious.
> 
> Algunos economistas, muy listos, también montan sus películas usando palabras complicadas para salir airosos de situaciones complejas y seguir pareciendo que controlan la situación.
> 
> ...



En econometría es una palabra central en la materia, va en el título de muchos libros de econometría.

Otras palabras clave en la materia:

Autocorrelación
Multicolinealidad
Cointegracion
Estocástico
Homocedasticidad
Tontolculo
Independiente
Variables
Parámetros
Variable estocástica


----------



## Maybe (Sábado a la(s) 12:04 AM)

javiwell dijo:


> Ese es el concepto, mucho palabro pero es sencillo de entender.



Creo que lo he pillado: los que han gastado sólo el 10% en putas y barcos son homocedásticos. Es así, ¿no?


----------



## Maybe (Sábado a la(s) 12:08 AM)

OBDC dijo:


> *como vivo de los liantes*, es difícil que me líen a mi



Mmm... me has dejado intrigada con esto, cuéntame más.


----------



## javiwell (Sábado a la(s) 12:11 AM)

Maybe dijo:


> Creo que lo he pillado: los que han gastado sólo el 10% en putas y barcos son homocedásticos. Es así, ¿no?



No, esos son los listos de la clase

Homocedastica es la relación entre la altura y el peso de una muestra de 100 burros


----------



## Maybe (Sábado a la(s) 12:15 AM)

javiwell dijo:


> No, esos son los listos de la clase
> 
> Homocedastica es la relación entre la altura y el peso de una muestra de 100 burros



No te enfades, anda. Lo has explicado muy bien y lo he entendido... ¿has entendido tú mi chiste? Supongo que sí, era bastante obvio...


----------



## javiwell (Sábado a la(s) 12:29 AM)

Maybe dijo:


> No te enfades, anda. Lo has explicado muy bien y lo he entendido... ¿has entendido tú mi chiste? Supongo que sí, era bastante obvio...



Si mujer,no me enfado, estaba añadiendo un poco de humor al asunto


----------



## OBDC (Sábado a la(s) 6:54 AM)

Maybe dijo:


> No te enfades, anda. Lo has explicado muy bien y lo he entendido... ¿has entendido tú mi chiste? Supongo que sí, era bastante obvio...



Vaya, bienvenida al club de los que se dan cuenta de la falta de comprensión lectora de Javito. 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (Sábado a la(s) 9:48 AM)

Maybe dijo:


> Mmm... me has dejado intrigada con esto, cuéntame más.



No me vengas a liar tu también.....

Si sigues por este camino serás mi próxima ex.

Solo te faltaría ser hincha del Barça

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (Sábado a la(s) 9:50 AM)

Javito, preparate para fuego real como pocos han conocido. A partir del 9 los Reyes Magos volverán a, ser los padres. 

Yo en hilo de "esto va a reventar" he dado tregua navideña, pero a partir del Lunes me voy a tener que poner serio dado que la situación lo requiere. 

Como lo ves @OBDC ? Esto vaparriba o qué?


----------



## Cipoton (Sábado a la(s) 10:17 AM)

donde esta el tugurio este? para mirarlo en google earth y echarme unas risas


----------



## Mundocruel (Sábado a la(s) 10:37 AM)

Cipoton dijo:


> donde esta el tugurio este? para mirarlo en google earth y echarme unas risas


----------



## OBDC (Sábado a la(s) 10:37 AM)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Javito, preparate para fuego real como pocos han conocido. A partir del 9 los Reyes Magos volverán a, ser los padres.
> 
> Yo en hilo de "esto va a reventar" he dado tregua navideña, pero a partir del Lunes me voy a tener que poner serio dado que la situación lo requiere.
> 
> Como lo ves @OBDC ? Esto vaparriba o qué?



Ya vienes a decir de vuelta a Javito que haga lo que haga da igual. 
El trol del hilo soy yo, pero tu eres el trol moral de Javito. Eres el eterno comunista que no cree en las capacidades individuales y homologa a todos por lo bajo. El conformista que espera que lo jodan para poder justificar sus eternos llantos. Eres reactivo y nunca proactivo. Ser reactivo implica doble gasto: en reparar o perdidas y luego en hacer, por lo que es lógico que no te vaya a ir bien nunca.
La corrección va a ser un salto de la economía hacia adelante a lo bestia.
La implantación de la CBDC hará aflorar todo el dinero que está bajo los colchones y ya te digo que es mucho. 


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (Sábado a la(s) 11:03 AM)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya vienes a decir de vuelta a Javito que haga lo que haga da igual.
> El trol del hilo soy yo, pero tu eres el trol moral de Javito. Eres el eterno comunista que no cree en las capacidades individuales y homologa a todos por lo bajo. El conformista que espera que lo jodan para poder justificar sus eternos llantos. Eres reactivo y nunca proactivo. Ser reactivo implica doble gasto: en reparar o perdidas y luego en hacer, por lo que es lógico que no te vaya a ir bien nunca.
> La corrección va a ser un salto de la economía hacia adelante a lo bestia.
> La implantación de la CBDC hará aflorar todo el dinero que está bajo los colchones y ya te digo que es mucho.
> ...



Excesivas suposiciones, la mayoría proyecciones de tu propia condición. En el ámbito empresarial no queda otra que el realismo, especialmente de no ser boedependiente/impresodependiente.

Tan sólo pongo en alerta a javito de que estamos bajo fuego real, de hecho el campo de batalla ya está lleno de cadáveres aún estando en la previa. Javito por formato, sector y conocimientos sobrevivirá, pero muchos otros no correrán su misma suerte. 

Buscas diferentes consuelos para evadirte de la realidad; dineros negros dinamizadores; retorno de la producción a occidente; margen de seguridad derivado de un entorno controlado.... No se si troleas o no, pero lo que te puedo asegurar es que no eres consciente de la situación, entre otras cosas porque nunca has vivido nada semejante, de hecho muy pocos vivos han asistido a la muerte de un ciclo de deuda de largo plazo siendo conscientes de ello.

Javito no ha entrado en mala posición de no ser por la deuda, pues ya se advirtió que a esto se entra SIN DEUDA y con amplia liquidez. Pero también es cierto que se ha adaptado a la situación. No obstante yo hubiera reducido a media jornada haciendo la mitad del descuento que pretende pero con los formatos ya explicados (barra de pan de regalo por compra minima), pues ello deja mayor margen de adaptación posterior.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (Sábado a la(s) 12:16 PM)

No tengo paciencia para leer el hilo entero, pero la increíble extensión del mismo me produce curiosidad. 

El negocio de las fruterías de barrio es más viejo que el mear, y la cantidad de pequeños empresarios que han montado, no una, sino varias fruterías, para después cerrarlas o traspasarlas (creando pequeños clientes o pseudo-franquiciados), volviendo a abrir otras en un bucle eterno, es enorme.

Situación que siempre termina igual, quemados porque en sus inicios los optimistas confundían volumen con éxito, pero la realidad es que el volumen solo tenía relación con el trabajo necesario para mantener la empresa.

Veo varios foreros enganchados a este hilo. En las 488 páginas no ha opinado ningún forero que conozca el asunto de primera mano? Esta historia se repite desde hace décadas, imagino que alguno entrará en el foro.


----------



## OBDC (Sábado a la(s) 12:48 PM)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Excesivas suposiciones, la mayoría proyecciones de tu propia condición. En el ámbito empresarial no queda otra que el realismo, especialmente de no ser boedependiente/impresodependiente.
> 
> Tan sólo pongo en alerta a javito de que estamos bajo fuego real, de hecho el campo de batalla ya está lleno de cadáveres aún estando en la previa. Javito por formato, sector y conocimientos sobrevivirá, pero muchos otros no correrán su misma suerte.
> 
> ...



Erio, que tú no lo entiendas no es ningún indicador de la economía, sólo lo es de tu capacidad intelectual (ojo, no digo que sea buena o mala )

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (Sábado a la(s) 2:30 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Erio, que tú no lo entiendas no es ningún indicador de la economía, sólo lo es de tu capacidad intelectual (ojo, no digo que sea buena o mala )
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



En la vida hay veces que se gana, otras se aprende. Tranqui que la próxima ya ganarás, ahora céntrate en aprender sin desangrarte.


----------



## bk001 (Sábado a la(s) 2:33 PM)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Excesivas suposiciones, la mayoría proyecciones de tu propia condición. En el ámbito empresarial no queda otra que el realismo, especialmente de no ser boedependiente/impresodependiente.
> 
> Tan sólo pongo en alerta a javito de que estamos bajo fuego real, de hecho el campo de batalla ya está lleno de cadáveres aún estando en la previa. Javito por formato, sector y conocimientos sobrevivirá, pero muchos otros no correrán su misma suerte.
> 
> ...



Una fruteria de barrio, con un autónomo con_ "don de gentes"_ vale. No es imprescindible el trabajador. Y sí, el tontonomo, en ese caso su mujer, tiene que echar mas horas que un relog. 14 mínimo, mejor 16 y el negocio funciona. Ya vendrán mejores tiempos para poner un empleado, si es que vienen ,ya veremos.

Hostia de campeonato, es la que nos viene. Ya veremos si sin deudas y con liquidez sirve de algo....

Volviendo a la *econometria*: busco* libro de fácil aprendizaje para recomendar a un estudiante*, se le ha atragantado esa materia, y está con la moral baja ( nunca voy a poder aprobar esa asignatura, estoy perdiendo el tiempo, me van a echar por gastar las convocatorias, no entiendo una mierda de lo que explica el profesor y tal...) . Le he aconsejadoque se busque una buena academia. Probó una que daba clases onlines y no le sirvió. "Vete a una presencial", le he dicho. Tambien puede valer un profesor privado no muy caro (Málaga).

Curiosidad: en mi tiempo , en las técnicas, nos puteaban lo más grande. En un examen, de 1000 aprobamos solo 40 ( benditos los apuntes de academia que me pasaron, el profesor explicaba mal , a cosa hecha, el cálculo de las bombas de agua). Sin embargo , entre nosotros, nos ayudábamos mucho.
Ahora no, compañerismo 0. Y ya van varios universitarios , de diferentes ciudades, que me lo confirman.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (Sábado a la(s) 2:45 PM)

bk001 dijo:


> Una fruteria de barrio, con un autónomo con_ "don de gentes"_ vale. No es imprescindible el trabajador. Y sí, el tontonomo, en ese caso su mujer, tiene que echar mas horas que un relog. 14 mínimo, mejor 16 y el negocio funciona. Ya vendrán mejores tiempos para poner un empleado, si es que vienen ,ya veremos.
> 
> Hostia de campeonato, es la que nos viene. Ya veremos si sin deudas y con liquidez sirve de algo....
> 
> ...



No es imprescindible un trabajador siempre y cuando la clientela tenga capacidad de aumentar su tiempo de espera, cosa que no tengo muy clara. Aumentar las horas muertas apenas incrementa la facturación, ya no digo que lo haga de forma proporcional cosa que evidentemente no es así.

A tu amiguete puedes recomendarle las últimas ruedas de prensa de Powell; si, esas en las que no sabe lo que dice mientras busca los papeles.


----------



## javiwell (Sábado a la(s) 3:04 PM)

bk001 dijo:


> Una fruteria de barrio, con un autónomo con_ "don de gentes"_ vale. No es imprescindible el trabajador. Y sí, el tontonomo, en ese caso su mujer, tiene que echar mas horas que un relog. 14 mínimo, mejor 16 y el negocio funciona. Ya vendrán mejores tiempos para poner un empleado, si es que vienen ,ya veremos.
> 
> Hostia de campeonato, es la que nos viene. Ya veremos si sin deudas y con liquidez sirve de algo....
> 
> ...



Si estudia economía va a tener econometría por un tubo, si estudia ADE es superar un hueso un año y en cambio le van meter la contabilidad de costes por el culo.

Que se entere de cuál es la academia a la que van los que aprueban, normalmente algún ex-alumno con sobresaliente da clases en alguna academia debido a su síndrome de Estocolmo.

Que suprima el alcohol y las pajas un par de meses y que se de maratones de 8 horas al día de econometría.


----------



## OBDC (Sábado a la(s) 5:49 PM)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> En la vida hay veces que se gana, otras se aprende. Tranqui que la próxima ya ganarás, ahora céntrate en aprender sin desangrarte.



A ver si terminas necesitando tú una transfusión, por lo que lloras parece que te estas desangrado. Desde que abriste el hilo de que todo iba a petar hasta la fecha generé patrimonio para retirarme 5 veces.....y no soy barato de mantener.
Mientras sigues llorando yo sigo acumulando patrimonio. 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (Sábado a la(s) 8:14 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> A ver si terminas necesitando tú una transfusión, por lo que lloras parece que te estas desangrado. Desde que abriste el hilo de que todo iba a petar hasta la fecha generé patrimonio para retirarme 5 veces.....y no soy barato de mantener.
> Mientras sigues llorando yo sigo acumulando patrimonio.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Lo dudo mucho, tanto como que transmitir la realidad pueda ser considerado "llorar". Tu problema es que no escuchas, simplemente rebates o buscas refugio en la posible movilización del dinero negro, el milagro "occidental", entornos controlados y tal, cuando la realidad es que buscas consuelo dada tu posición contracíclica. Pretendes dar lecciones de econometría y llevas 4 años remando a contraciclo dado que no sabes/puedes salir de tu zona de confort.

A tu padre vas a enseñar a hacer hijos...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Sábado a la(s) 8:32 PM)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho, tanto como que transmitir la realidad pueda ser considerado "llorar". Tu problema es que no escuchas, simplemente rebates o buscas refugio en la posible movilización del dinero negro, el milagro "occidental", entornos controlados y tal, cuando la realidad es que buscas consuelo dada tu posición contracíclica. Pretendes dar lecciones de econometría y llevas 4 años remando a contraciclo dado que no sabes/puedes salir de tu zona de confort.
> 
> A tu padre vas a enseñar a hacer hijos...



Donde coño está el guano? Seguimos igual


----------



## OBDC (Sábado a la(s) 8:39 PM)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho, tanto como que transmitir la realidad pueda ser considerado "llorar". Tu problema es que no escuchas, simplemente rebates o buscas refugio en la posible movilización del dinero negro, el milagro "occidental", entornos controlados y tal, cuando la realidad es que buscas consuelo dada tu posición contracíclica. Pretendes dar lecciones de econometría y llevas 4 años remando a contraciclo dado que no sabes/puedes salir de tu zona de confort.



Erio, eso que haces se llama "transferencia"...
Ves en los demás tus temores internos.








Qué es la TRANSFERENCIA en psicología: tipos y ejemplos


La TRANSFERENCIA en psicología es transmitir sentimientos en la relación con el terapeuta debido a necesidades por cubrir que tienen su origen en vivencias tempranas. Existen 3 tipos.




www.psicologia-online.com




Vives en el miedo amigo, deberías de hacértelo ver. Confundes la realidad y solo aceptas datos que coinciden con tu discurso, los demás son "falsos". Creas tu realidad a tu medida que no tiene porque que coincidir (y es más, de hecho no coincide) con la realidad del resto de la gente. Pero algún día vas a acertar, hasta un reloj parado da la hora correcta dos veces al día.
Te recomiendo un libro que te puede ayudar a mejorar tu vida: El Poder del Ahora.
El poder del ahora: una guía para la iluminación espiritual (Perenne) : Tolle, Eckhart, Iribarren Berrade, Miguel: Amazon.es: Libros
Es barato, no te va a generar una crisis en tu economía comprarlo, es más, te puede ayudar a evitar tenerla. Incluso estaría dispuesto a regalartelo.


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (Sábado a la(s) 8:40 PM)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Donde coño está el guano? Seguimos igual



Debe estar con los papeles que perdió Powell y que todavía no ha encontrado.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Sábado a la(s) 8:41 PM)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Debes estar con los papeles que perdió Powell y que todavía no ha encontrado.



Donde esta el guano? Que yo lo vea


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (Sábado a la(s) 8:43 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Erio, eso que haces se llama "transferencia"...
> Ves en los demás tus temores internos.
> 
> 
> ...



Si, transferencia hacia el empeoramiento de la estanflación en la que llevamos inmersos 6 meses. Se te ve puesto en econometría, si.


----------



## OBDC (Sábado a la(s) 8:50 PM)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Si, transferencia hacia el empeoramiento de la estanflación en la que llevamos inmersos 6 meses. Se te ve puesto en econometría, si.



Edite la cita, por no hacerlo en dos partes. Puedes leer de vuelta mi respuesta extendida.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (Sábado a la(s) 9:04 PM)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Donde esta el guano? Que yo lo vea



El guano está aquí, en este hilo....(@Erio-Eleuterio tiene un olfato para el guano que te cagas) pero si quieres disfrutarlo pídele a @javiwell que te traspase la frutería que seguro lo hace encantado con una pequeña plusvalía.
Eso sí, ten cuidado y no le mires a los ojos que te la puede envainar sin que te des cuenta.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## kornconath (Sábado a la(s) 11:40 PM)

javiwell dijo:


> Si estudia economía va a tener econometría por un tubo, si estudia ADE es superar un hueso un año y en cambio le van meter la contabilidad de costes por el culo.
> 
> Que se entere de cuál es la academia a la que van los que aprueban, normalmente algún ex-alumno con sobresaliente da clases en alguna academia debido a su síndrome de Estocolmo.
> 
> Que suprima el alcohol y las pajas un par de meses y que se de maratones de 8 horas al día de econometría.



Paso 2 abrir una fruteria

Paso 3 cerrarla


----------



## elreydelchandal (Sábado a la(s) 11:47 PM)

Oye tengo una pregunta, enserio ¿porque este es el hilo más famoso de burbuja?


----------



## OBDC (Domingo a la(s) 12:07 AM)

elreydelchandal dijo:


> Oye tengo una pregunta, enserio ¿porque este es el hilo más famoso de burbuja?



Porque un economista que farda de ser de los buenos, no es capaz de sacar adelante una frutería...

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (Domingo a la(s) 12:14 AM)

OBDC dijo:


> Edite la cita, por no hacerlo en dos partes. Puedes leer de vuelta mi respuesta extendida.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Lo del vivir el "ahora" esta muy bien siempre que se haga mientras se amortiza deuda o se asumen pérdidas, que es lo que toca. Porque vivir el "ahora" e incrementar la productividad no lo veo muy factible, no? 

No es que este en contra de la impreso dependencia, que también. Es que el tóner ha gripado de tanta candela, sin más.


----------



## OBDC (Domingo a la(s) 12:28 AM)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo del vivir el "ahora" esta muy bien siempre que se haga mientras se amortiza deuda o se asumen pérdidas, que es lo que toca. Porque vivir el "ahora" e incrementar la productividad no lo veo muy factible, no?
> 
> No es, que este en contra de la impreso dependencia, que también. Es que el tóner ha gripado de tanta candela, sin más.



Erio, mientras te preocupas del futuro, no actúas en el ahora que es donde puedes modificar el futuro.

"El que padece por el futuro, padece en el ahora."

Proverbio chino.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## eL PERRO (Domingo a la(s) 5:20 AM)

Que tal tu mujer, vende mucha fruta, o come muchos nabos


----------



## Mundocruel (Domingo a la(s) 7:58 AM)

elreydelchandal dijo:


> Oye tengo una pregunta, enserio ¿porque este es el hilo más famoso de burbuja?
> 
> Lo tiene todo, como ejemplo...
> 
> ...


----------



## javiwell (Domingo a la(s) 9:11 AM)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que tal tu mujer, vende mucha fruta, o come muchos nabos



Te hace pedidos a ti y luego los cancela


----------



## javiwell (Domingo a la(s) 9:12 AM)

OBDC dijo:


> Porque un economista que farda de ser de los buenos, no es capaz de sacar adelante una frutería...
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



No he fardado de ser de los buenos solo he dicho que soy economista


----------



## paketazo (Domingo a la(s) 9:16 AM)

En este hilo antes se posteaban fotos de chortinas prietas ... Esto está envejeciendo mal.


----------



## OBDC (Domingo a la(s) 10:11 AM)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo del vivir el "ahora" esta muy bien siempre que se haga mientras se amortiza deuda o se asumen pérdidas, que es lo que toca. Porque vivir el "ahora" e incrementar la productividad no lo veo muy factible, no?
> 
> No es, que este en contra de la impreso dependencia, que también. Es que el tóner ha gripado de tanta candela, sin más.



Así que solo hay dos opciones de vivir el ahora:
1) Amortizar deudas.
2) Asumir pérdidas.
En cual te ubicas amigo?
Lo de la cantidad de opciones viables lo has decidido tú, así que supongo que en tu realidad son las únicas posibles ....(y luego dices que tus comentarios son de la realidad y no sesgados).
La opción de incrementar la productividad no veo que problema tiene en colocarla en el "ahora". Pero sigues sin entender el concepto, o no quieres hacerlo por mantener fundamentado tu discurso, porque no te considero tan corto.



_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (Domingo a la(s) 10:16 AM)

Te faltó sexo y mentira.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (Domingo a la(s) 1:06 PM)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que tal tu mujer, vende mucha fruta, o come muchos nabos



El que faltaba... Tómate un rivotril-cola y respeta los hilos de los mayores.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (Domingo a la(s) 1:38 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Así que solo hay dos opciones de vivir el ahora:
> 1) Amortizar deudas.
> 2) Asumir pérdidas.
> En cual te ubicas amigo?
> ...



No son mis opciones, son las opciones de los impresodependientes que tanto criticáis mi hilo de "esto va a reventar", es decir, todos los salmones que nadais a contracorriente mientras la virulencia de la misma se incrementa. Yo camino sobre las aguas como Jesucristo gracias a mis activos prociclicos absolutamente liquidables y, a mayores, importantes cantidades de cash flow de cara a actuaciones en tiempo real. 

El presente de hoy, no deja de ser el futuro del pasado, efectivamente. Por eso no entiendo a los que entrais en posiciones absolutamente contracíclicas a cambio de rendimientos residuales generados de forma artificial por los mismos bancos centrales que ahora os van a utilizar como elementos de drenaje, sin más.


----------



## javiwell (Domingo a la(s) 5:11 PM)

Hoy los resultados han sido espectaculares, 7 golpes abajo del campo en un scramble broootal 65 golpes en 18 hoyos


----------



## OBDC (Domingo a la(s) 8:53 PM)

javiwell dijo:


> Hoy los resultados han sido espectaculares, 7 golpes abajo del campo en un scramble broootal 65 golpes en 18 hoyos



Eso si que es un palillero de alta gama!
Tienes bigote cayetano y fumas habanos?
No esperábamos nada menos de ti Javito.
Sabes que hizo hoy el mayorista? Es para el trabajo de económicas en la Uni...

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (Domingo a la(s) 9:02 PM)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No son mis opciones, son las opciones de los impresodependientes que tanto criticáis mi hilo de "esto va a reventar", es decir, todos los salmones que nadais a contracorriente mientras la virulencia de la misma se incrementa. Yo camino sobre las aguas como Jesucristo gracias a mis activos prociclicos absolutamente liquidables y, a mayores, importantes cantidades de cash flow de cara a actuaciones en tiempo real.
> 
> El presente de hoy, no deja de ser el futuro del pasado, efectivamente. Por eso no entiendo a los que entrais en posiciones absolutamente contracíclicas a cambio de rendimientos residuales generados de forma artificial por los mismos bancos centrales que ahora os van a utilizar como elementos de drenaje, sin más.



Erio, la economía que tu manejas no es la mía.
La mía es que tenia un hipotético capital de 2 585 952 000 segundos al nacer y ya me he cargado buena parte. Los que me quedan será un buen resultado invertirlos en vivirlos y no en sufrir lo que sufriré cuando gaste los futuros. Mis segundos sufren una inflación que te cagas, cada vez valen más y tengo menos y está tan chunga la cosa que no voy a poder recuperar ninguno. Y a pesar de todo no abro ningún hilo de que mi vida va a petar, y amargarme la vida yo y a todo el mundo diciendo que me voy a morir y ellos también. Es obvio que va a ocurrir. Y cuando ocurra ocurrirá, y no pienso vivir cada día de mi vida esperando que ocurra, a pesar de ser consciente de que nada es eterno.
Besitos y buenas noches.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (Domingo a la(s) 9:20 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Eso si que es un palillero de alta gama!
> Tienes bigote cayetano y fumas habanos?
> No esperábamos nada menos de ti Javito.
> Sabes que hizo hoy el mayorista? Es para el trabajo de económicas en la Uni...
> ...



He sido fumador varios años y aficionado a los habanos si, pero ya no fumo. Fumaba de vez en cuando alguna breva quintero y en ocasiones partagas número cuatro, montecristo número 2 o cohiba siglo ii.

Bigote... A veces barba cerrada a veces afeitado. Boina?... Si


----------



## asiqué (Domingo a la(s) 9:29 PM)

javiwell dijo:


> Hoy los resultados han sido espectaculares, 7 golpes abajo del campo en un scramble broootal 65 golpes en 18 hoyos



65?
si se pueden dar solo 18, para gastar menos pelotas y palos!


----------



## OBDC (Domingo a la(s) 9:30 PM)

javiwell dijo:


> He sido fumador varios años y aficionado a los habanos si, pero ya no fumo. Fumaba de vez en cuando alguna breva quintero y en ocasiones partagas número cuatro, montecristo número 2 o cohiba siglo ii.
> 
> Bigote... A veces barba cerrada a veces afeitado. Boina?... Si



Eres calvo?
Te depilas los huevos?
Y contesta lo del mayorista que es lo importante para el trabajo de económicas de la universidad.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (Domingo a la(s) 9:43 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> 65?
> si se pueden dar solo 18, para gastar menos pelotas y palos!



El par del campo son 72 golpes, normalmente puedo hacerlo 85 golpes un poco más un poco menos.

Pero scramble con 4 jugadores es una modalidad en que, para cada golpe hay 4 oportunidades, una por jugador. Así que se hacen resultados de puta madre solo con que un jugador lo haga bien cuando el otro lo hace mal. Es una pelea de 4 personas contra el campo.


----------



## javiwell (Domingo a la(s) 9:48 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Eres calvo?
> Te depilas los huevos?
> Y contesta lo del mayorista que es lo importante para el trabajo de económicas de la universidad.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



No

No

Estuvo jugando con sus hijos para estrenar los juguetes de los reyes magos


----------



## OBDC (Domingo a la(s) 10:01 PM)

javiwell dijo:


> No
> 
> No
> 
> Estuvo jugando con sus hijos para estrenar los juguetes de los reyes magos



Habrá sido con sus nietos supongo....

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (Domingo a la(s) 10:07 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Habrá sido con sus nietos supongo....
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



El mayorista es una persona jurídica participada por un matrimonio y sus 3 hijos.

Yo me estaba refiriendo a uno de los 3 hijos participes


----------



## Mr.Mirror (Domingo a la(s) 10:14 PM)

491 páginas...
Don't feed the troll!!


----------



## Maybe (Domingo a la(s) 10:17 PM)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Javito, preparate para fuego real como pocos han conocido. A partir del 9 los Reyes Magos volverán a, ser los padres.
> Yo en hilo de "esto va a reventar" he dado tregua navideña, pero a partir del Lunes me voy a tener que poner serio dado que la situación lo requiere.









He perdido ya la cuenta de las cienes de veces que hemos muerto en los últimos años... esta vez quiero aliens y meteoritos o no compro.



OBDC dijo:


> Solo te faltaría ser hincha del Barça



Negativo: 'grogueta' forever


----------



## Maybe (Domingo a la(s) 10:19 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> La mía es que tenia un hipotético capital de 2 585 952 000 segundos al nacer y ya me he cargado buena parte. Los que me quedan será un buen resultado invertirlos en vivirlos y no en sufrir lo que sufriré cuando gaste los futuros. Mis segundos sufren una inflación que te cagas, cada vez valen más y tengo menos y está tan chunga la cosa que no voy a poder recuperar ninguno. Y a pesar de todo no abro ningún hilo de que mi vida va a petar, y amargarme la vida yo y a todo el mundo diciendo que me voy a morir y ellos también. Es obvio que va a ocurrir. Y cuando ocurra ocurrirá, y no pienso vivir cada día de mi vida esperando que ocurra, a pesar de ser consciente de que nada es eterno



Suscribo todo. No me acostumbro a estar de acuerdo contigo, ¿qué nos ha pasado?

Me has traído a la memoria un libro infantil, 'Momo' (@javiwell, regálaselo a tu hija cuando tenga 9-10 años, le encantará).


----------



## OBDC (Domingo a la(s) 10:27 PM)

Maybe dijo:


> Suscribo todo. No me acostumbro a estar de acuerdo contigo, ¿qué nos ha pasado?
> 
> Me has traído a la memoria un libro infantil, 'Momo' (@javiwell, regálaselo a tu hija cuando tenga 9-10 años, le encantará).



Estás por convertirte en mi 5a ex mujer.
Para confirmarlo solo falta que te conviertas al Barça y preparo el contrato prematrimonial y las capitulaciones.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Maybe (Domingo a la(s) 10:35 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Para confirmarlo solo falta que me digas que eres del Barça y preparo el contrato prematrimonial y las capitulaciones



A este paso no va a haber nupcias: te he contado más arriba cuál es mi equipo y ni siquiera lo has leído. Mal empezamos...



Maybe dijo:


> Negativo: 'grogueta' forever



Edito, ya que has editado tú también 

No, no voy a convertirme en culé... antes dejo de hacer mermeladas!


----------



## OBDC (Domingo a la(s) 10:43 PM)

Maybe dijo:


> A este paso no va a haber nupcias: te he contado más arriba cuál es mi equipo y ni siquiera lo has leído. Mal empezamos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues lo nuestro no va a poder ser entonces......te pido por favor que no insistas. 

PD: Bonito pueblo natal tienes, lástima que no saben hacer paella.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Maybe (Martes a la(s) 12:49 AM)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues lo nuestro no va a poder ser entonces......*te pido por favor que no insistas*





Intentaré contenerme y tal. Perdona la demora en contestar, anoche a mi portátil le dio una repentinitis. Primero tú anulas nuestros planes de boda y luego me deja tirada el ordenador... ya dicen que las desgracias nunca vienen solas!




OBDC dijo:


> lástima que no saben hacer paella



Necesitas cierto bagaje para saber apreciarlas. Si estás acostumbrado a las paellas precocinadas que venden en la sección de congelados del súper, es normal que notes cierta diferencia cuando te sirven una paella de verdad.


P.D. ¿Por qué estáis todos tan callados? ¿Ha cerrado definitivamente la frutería y no me habéis invitado al sepelio?


----------



## OBDC (Martes a la(s) 8:20 AM)

Maybe dijo:


> Intentaré contenerme y tal. Perdona la demora en contestar, anoche a mi portátil le dio una repentinitis. Primero tú anulas nuestros planes de boda y luego me deja tirada el ordenador... ya dicen que las desgracias nunca vienen solas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No le pusiste la 100423 dosis a tu ordenador? Yo se lo pongo y van en esa dosis más o menos y va de cine.
Te recomiendo la APP Tapatalk para entrar en el foro, te permite llevar este paraíso en el bolsillo y responder rápidamente a las provocaciones y demás. 
Te queda para conseguir que te lleve al altar venir con el carné de socio del Barça, aunque he de reconocer que el sábado tu equipito dio un repaso al mío por lo que también me podría servir el carné del Villarreal pero solo sería para sexo ocasional, nunca matrimonio.
De la paella no voy a discutir, pero tienes claro que lo vuestro es el arroz al horno, no la paella. El del restaurante de la Caja Rural todavía existe?

El hilo esta muerto. Es que @javiwell sin mi asesoramiento e intervencion da pérdidas hasta en el forro.
Se cargó los protocolos de actuación; quiso hacerse mi amigo y jodió el hilo. Otro más que se está pensando mostrarme el carné del Barça.


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Maybe (Martes a la(s) 7:16 PM)

Pues sí que está muerto el hilo, una pena. Sería mejor abrir otro en la guarde para seguir con el off topic, pero eres un poquitín rancio y la última vez que te dediqué uno no te pasaste ni a saludar 




OBDC dijo:


> he de reconocer que el sábado tu equipito dio un repaso al mío



Eso me han contado. Aunque la verdad es que no sigo el fútbol muy de cerca desde que no vivo allí (tampoco es que me haya ido muy lejos, pero no es lo mismo).



OBDC dijo:


> El del restaurante de la Caja Rural todavía existe?



¿El Casino? Sí, claro. ¿Qué es lo que te trajo a mi pueblo? ¿Fuiste a ver jugar a tu equipo en nuestro superestadio? Al parecer la reciente remodelación ha causado furor:









[ONLY IN SPAIN] La imagen del nuevo estadio del Villarreal que se ha hecho viral por la vista que tendrán sus vecinos...


Llama la atención lo cerca que vivirán los vecinos de la fachada de La Cerámica Apesar de que el Mundial de Qatar tenga todos los focos mediáticos en él, los clubes de fútbol siguen con su día a día a pesar de estar las competiciones paradas y de no contar con algunos jugadores internacionales...




www.burbuja.info





La próxima vez que vayas, avisa y te recomiendo algún sitio chulo donde puedas degustar un buen arroz. Igual hasta me acerco y te llevo un pequeño obsequio (seguro que adivinas lo que sería).

Por lo demás, me congratula saber que no eres un _malvado negacionista bebelejías..._


----------



## OBDC (Martes a la(s) 7:57 PM)

Maybe dijo:


> Pues sí que está muerto el hilo, una pena. Sería mejor abrir otro en la guarde para seguir con el off topic, pero eres un poquitín rancio y la última vez que te dediqué uno no te pasaste ni a saludar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le levanto el hilo o se lo dejo morir? Es que no me ayuda nada, desde que me esta troleando mi meticulosa faena contestando y demás me ha desmotivado....
Yo quiero un @javiwell reaccionario y que tenga que morderse la lengua y haga como que no me lee....sino me tengo no solo de preocuparse de levantar el hilo, sino de las sandeces que me diga ..

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (Martes a la(s) 8:08 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Le levanto el hilo o se lo dejo morir? Es que no me ayuda nada, desde que me esta troleando mi meticulosa faena contestando y demás me ha desmotivado....
> Yo quiero un @javiwell reaccionario y que tenga que morderse la lengua y haga como que no me lee....sino me tengo no solo de preocuparse de levantar el hilo, sino de las sandeces que me diga ..
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Ayer 700 euros de caja


----------



## Maybe (Martes a la(s) 8:12 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Le levanto el hilo o se lo dejo morir? Es que no me ayuda nada, desde que me esta troleando mi meticulosa faena contestando y demás me ha desmotivado....



Supongo que su rápida reacción a tu mensaje contesta a tu pregunta  



javiwell dijo:


> Ayer 700 euros de caja


----------



## OBDC (Martes a la(s) 8:38 PM)

javiwell dijo:


> Ayer 700 euros de caja



Ayer cobraron la mayoría de la peña. Si cuando cobran hiciste 700 pavos de caja, a final de mes verás cajas de 350...
Ya que quieres dar vidilla al hilo cuéntanos como ha cambiado la relación de pareja estas circunstancias....cuéntanos por ejemplo que tipo de recriminaciones e indirectas os tiráis con este tema...
Tu mujer te dice algo así como "menudo economista"
Tu le dices a ella que no sabe sumar....que mejor se quede planchando tus camisas en casa, etc?


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## OBDC (Martes a la(s) 8:47 PM)

Maybe dijo:


> Supongo que su rápida reacción a tu mensaje contesta a tu pregunta



Que genio Peret, no le conocía esta vena y me arrancó una risa la letra....buenísimo.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (Martes a la(s) 8:55 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Ayer cobraron la mayoría de la peña. Si cuando cobran hiciste 700 pavos de caja, a final de mes verás cajas de 350...
> Ya que quieres dar vidilla al hilo cuéntanos como ha cambiado la relación de pareja estas circunstancias....cuéntanos por ejemplo que tipo de recriminaciones e indirectas os tiráis con este tema...
> Tu mujer te dice algo así como "menudo economista"
> Tu le dices a ella que no sabe sumar....que mejor se quede planchando tus camisas en casa, etc?
> ...



Los parados cobraron hoy, son el 5 por cien de la poblacion.

Los asalariados y los pensionistas ya cobraron a finales de diciembre o antes del 4 de enero.

Por otra parte, nadie compra todos los productos frescos del mes nada más cobrar la nómina o la prestación... por razones obvias.


----------



## OBDC (Martes a la(s) 9:07 PM)

javiwell dijo:


> Los parados cobraron hoy, son el 5 por cien de la poblacion.
> 
> Los asalariados y los pensionistas ya cobraron a finales de diciembre o antes del 4 de enero.
> 
> Por otra parte, nadie compra todos los productos frescos del mes nada más cobrar la nómina o la prestación... por razones obvias.



No, por eso mismo: el resto del mes comen garbanzos, lentejas, pasta y pan que llena mucho.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## asiqué (Martes a la(s) 9:09 PM)

Maybe dijo:


> A este paso no va a haber nupcias: te he contado más arriba cuál es mi equipo y ni siquiera lo has leído. Mal empezamos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hay boda ? me quedo sin paco langostinos sobrecocidos en el banquete?


----------



## asiqué (Martes a la(s) 9:11 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> No, por eso mismo: el resto del mes comen garbanzos, lentejas, pasta y pan que llena mucho.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



hombre a favor de Javi hay algo;
Tambien se come mucha patata guisada que es sana y barata


----------



## Maybe (Martes a la(s) 9:25 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> No hay boda ? me quedo sin paco langostinos sobrecocidos en el banquete?





Una lástima, ya había hecho la reserva en este prestigioso y refinado restaurante:






Restaurante-abrevadero murciano nos enseña las claves de su éxito







www.burbuja.info





Pero ya ves... al final @OBDC siempre se raja y me acaba dando calabazas 



OBDC dijo:


> Que genio Peret, *no le conocía esta vena* y me arrancó una risa la letra....buenísimo.



¿No conocías esta canción de Peret? ¿Seguro que eres terrícola, honey?


----------



## asiqué (Martes a la(s) 9:30 PM)

Maybe dijo:


> Una lástima, ya había hecho la reserva en este prestigioso y refinado restaurante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



peor me lo pones!
ahora si que quiero boda, con palada de marisco y vino de sulfatadora mientras animan todo con espectaculos de calidac.
Yo me encargo del postre que en ese lugar falla un poco


----------



## OBDC (Martes a la(s) 9:36 PM)

Maybe dijo:


> Una lástima, ya había hecho la reserva en este prestigioso y refinado restaurante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues sí, es que lo mío han sido las rave. Este tipo de autores se los escuchaba a mi abuelo de pequeño y nunca fui mucho de escuchar radio porque el trabajo no me lo permite, así que me he perdido mucho de música pop.
Al final este hilo cada día se parece más a un culebrón; ahora tiene hasta una historia de amor con una buena chica y el gamberro de buen corazón. Falta la chica mala y para eso podemos llamar a @Gusman que hace bien el papel de despechada.
De cura a @Erio-Eleuterio y de gestor de la "hacienda" a @John Smmith 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Maybe (Martes a la(s) 9:43 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> con palada de marisco y vino de sulfatadora mientras animan todo con espectaculos de calidac.



La verdad es que ha sido el descubrimiento del año. Estrella Michelín ya para ese antro distinguido restaurante!

El postre que propones mola mucho también, pero yo creo que lo suyo sería servir fruta de la tienda de @javiwell. Qué menos...



OBDC dijo:


> ahora tiene hasta una historia de amor *con una buena chica* y el gamberro de buen corazón



Bueno... quién sabe, esto es internet. Podría no ser tan buena, e incluso podría no ser chica... o no necesariamente femenina, tal vez ni siquiera necesariamente humana


----------



## javiwell (Martes a la(s) 9:44 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> hombre a favor de Javi hay algo;
> Tambien se come mucha patata guisada que es sana y barata



Hoy 650 euros de caja, intuyo el por qué:

Después de las comilonas de nochebuena, navidad, cenas de empresa, fin de año, roscón de reyes, polvorones.... A la gente que le apetece comer el día 10 de enero??

Unas acelgas, una sopa de verdura, una ensalada, un poco de fruta para cenar... La gente por estas fechas está más en eso


----------



## OBDC (Martes a la(s) 9:50 PM)

Maybe dijo:


> La verdad es que ha sido el descubrimiento del año. Estrella Michelín ya para ese antro distinguido restaurante!
> 
> El postre que propones mola mucho también, pero yo creo que lo suyo sería servir fruta de la tienda de @javiwell. Qué menos...
> 
> ...



Da igual lo que seas, lo importante es el papel que haces aquí Manolo.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## asiqué (Martes a la(s) 9:52 PM)

Maybe dijo:


> La verdad es que ha sido el descubrimiento del año. Estrella Michelín ya para ese antro distinguido restaurante!
> 
> El postre que propones mola mucho también, pero yo creo que lo suyo sería servir fruta de la tienda de @javiwell. Qué menos...
> 
> ...



pues tienes razon;
macedonia moderna al cubo de postre con frutas de la tienda de Javi!



y para que gane un poco mas;
varios cubos de sangria con fruta


----------



## Maybe (Martes a la(s) 10:04 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Da igual lo que seas, lo importante es el papel que haces aquí Manolo.



HOYGA... en todo caso aquí sería Paco, no Manolo!

Menuda pinta tiene la sangría esa en el cubo de fregar, @asiqué. No hace falta ni que tenga alcohol, me he mareado sólo de verla


----------



## asiqué (Martes a la(s) 10:25 PM)

Maybe dijo:


> HOYGA... en todo caso aquí sería Paco, no Manolo!
> 
> Menuda pinta tiene la sangría esa en el cubo de fregar, @asiqué. No hace falta ni que tenga alcohol, me he mareado sólo de verla



totalmente de la tematica del restaurante


----------



## OBDC (Ayer a la(s) 12:59 AM)

Maybe dijo:


> HOYGA... en todo caso aquí sería Paco, no Manolo!
> 
> Menuda pinta tiene la sangría esa en el cubo de fregar, @asiqué. No hace falta ni que tenga alcohol, me he mareado sólo de verla



Mmmmmm....a mi no me engañas, tu eres Manolo. Paco es @asiqué






_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (Ayer a la(s) 10:50 AM)

javiwell dijo:


> Hoy 650 euros de caja, intuyo el por qué:
> 
> Después de las comilonas de nochebuena, navidad, cenas de empresa, fin de año, roscón de reyes, polvorones.... A la gente que le apetece comer el día 10 de enero??
> 
> Unas acelgas, una sopa de verdura, una ensalada, un poco de fruta para cenar... La gente por estas fechas está más en eso



Espera, que ahora celebramos las cajas de 650? Tienes más moral que el alcoyano, javito


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (Ayer a la(s) 10:52 AM)

Sigo con mi charocrónica: ayer fui a la frutería barata que os comento, estaba a rebosar, pero es que menudos precios... Naranja de zumo a 0.39, kiwi (pequeño pero rico) a 0.69, caja de 2kg de fresas riquísimas a 2,5, plátano a 1.25... De verdad que aluciné, me he vuelto fan de las pacofruterías, ya no compro más en el Carrefour


----------



## javiwell (Ayer a la(s) 1:01 PM)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Espera, que ahora celebramos las cajas de 650? Tienes más moral que el alcoyano, javito



Con un gasto fijo de 13 mil al año y 650 euros de caja al día tú sabes cuál sería el beneficio?

33 mil limpios, lo que serían 45 mil brutos vamos, eso solo con 650 euros de caja diaria


----------



## OBDC (Ayer a la(s) 2:23 PM)

javiwell dijo:


> Con un gasto fijo de 13 mil al año y 650 euros de caja al día tú sabes cuál sería el beneficio?
> 
> 33 mil limpios, lo que serían 45 mil brutos vamos, eso solo con 650 euros de caja diaria



Cuanto era el beneficio de tus cálculos iniciales? Es para un trabajo de la universidad.

Voy a jugar una tómbola, a mi me dá que no superarás los 25.000 brutos. El fantasma amenazante del mayorista va a extender su sombra seguro....

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (Ayer a la(s) 2:38 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Cuanto era el beneficio de tus cálculos iniciales? Es para un trabajo de la universidad.
> 
> Voy a jugar una tómbola, a mi me dá que no superarás los 25.000 brutos. El fantasma amenazante del mayorista va a extender su sombra seguro....
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



La idea inicial era sacar al menos 24 mil euros limpios al año contando con una empleada y sin considerar traspaso. En el primer año esa cifra fue de 21 mil.

Las circunstancias nos llevan más bien al plan b de ganar unos 30 mil sin empleada, ya veremos el resultado de este segundo año.


Desde luego el plan B lo preferimos al smi sin duda.


----------



## OBDC (Ayer a la(s) 3:11 PM)

javiwell dijo:


> La idea inicial era sacar al menos 24 mil euros limpios al año contando con una empleada y sin considerar traspaso. En el primer año esa cifra fue de 21 mil.
> 
> Las circunstancias nos llevan más bien al plan b de ganar unos 30 mil sin empleada, ya veremos el resultado de este segundo año.
> 
> ...



Javito, realmente consideras que comprar un SMI por 45k es algo lógico?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (Ayer a la(s) 3:45 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Javito, realmente consideras que comprar un SMI por 45k es algo lógico?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Creo que es lógico comprar un aumento de sueldo de 15.000 euros al año para toda la vida a cambio de un precio de 30.000.

Hay quien compra 30 mil euros en acciones del dow jones y espera 15 años solo para ganar 30 mil


----------



## Maybe (Ayer a la(s) 4:36 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Mmmmmm....a mi no me engañas, tu eres Manolo.



Siempre supe que tenías grandes dotes intuitivas 

Aunque creo que el personaje de Manolito le pega más a @javiwell, él también tenía una tienda de ultramarinos. Mafalda sería @Eleuterio, por su eterna visión pesimista acerca del futuro. Y tú serías Susanita en esta viñeta:








Me tienes muy perdida con tus referencias culturales. No te acabo de ubicar en el espacio-tiempo.


----------



## Maybe (Ayer a la(s) 4:38 PM)

javiwell dijo:


> un aumento de sueldo de 15.000 euros al año para toda la vida



Eso de 'para toda la vida'... no puedes tomar como inmutable algo que depende de mil variables, de las cuales la mayoría no están en tu mano. 



Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Sigo con mi charocrónica: ayer fui a la frutería barata que os comento, estaba a rebosar, pero es que menudos precios... Naranja de zumo a 0.39, kiwi (pequeño pero rico) a 0.69, caja de 2kg de fresas riquísimas a 2,5, plátano a 1.25... De verdad que aluciné, me he vuelto fan de las pacofruterías, ya no compro más en el Carrefour



Qué barato todo. Las naranjas no deben ser valencianas. ¿Qué tipo de frutería es? ¿Una cadena?


----------



## javiwell (Ayer a la(s) 5:12 PM)

Maybe dijo:


> Eso de 'para toda la vida'... no puedes tomar como inmutable algo que depende de mil variables, de las cuales la mayoría no están en tu mano.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué barato todo. Las naranjas no deben ser valencianas. ¿Qué tipo de frutería es? ¿Una cadena?



Lo que si que está enteramente en tu mano es quedarte solo con el smi toda la vida o incluso solo con la prestación de desempleo para después buscar lo que sea.

Una frutería con un alquiler bajo y una sola persona al cargo dirá hasta la muerte, invalidez o jubilación de dicha persona, lo que antes ocurra.


----------



## OBDC (Ayer a la(s) 6:42 PM)

Maybe dijo:


> Siempre supe que tenías grandes dotes intuitivas
> 
> Aunque creo que el personaje de Manolito le pega más a @javiwell, él también tenía una tienda de ultramarinos. Mafalda sería @Eleuterio, por su eterna visión pesimista acerca del futuro. Y tú serías Susanita en esta viñeta:
> 
> ...



Eres buena delantera, se te tira la pelota y sabes rematar el gol. Lo de Mafalda y Susanita ya es de tu cosecha......
Lo del espacio-tiempo lo entiendo; ni yo consigo ubicarme. 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (Ayer a la(s) 6:52 PM)

Maybe dijo:


> Eso de 'para toda la vida'... no puedes tomar como inmutable algo que depende de mil variables, de las cuales la mayoría no están en tu mano.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué barato todo. Las naranjas no deben ser valencianas. ¿Qué tipo de frutería es? ¿Una cadena?



Por los precios que indica debe ser en Níjar, Almeria


----------



## Silluzollope (Ayer a la(s) 7:22 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> peor me lo pones!
> ahora si que quiero boda, con palada de marisco y vino de sulfatadora mientras animan todo con espectaculos de calidac.
> Yo me encargo del postre que en ese lugar falla un poco
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323857
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323858



No esperaba menos de un paco de pro. Un pijama y unas natillas. Tiene ustec mis dieses


----------



## OBDC (Ayer a la(s) 8:09 PM)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo que si que está enteramente en tu mano es quedarte solo con el smi toda la vida o incluso solo con la prestación de desempleo para después buscar lo que sea.
> 
> Una frutería con un alquiler bajo y una sola persona al cargo dirá hasta la muerte, invalidez o jubilación de dicha persona, lo que antes ocurra.



Realmente es la frutería o un SMI para toda la vida? Si te pilla Woody Allen hace una película con tanto dramatismo...
No puede por ejemplo trabajar de albañil? Terminan temprano y ganan un buen dinero, y ya ni hablar si evoluciona y aprende un poco y termina de fontanera....ayss....me lie, eso no es pijo.
@asiqué cuanto gana un obrero de la construcción?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## asiqué (Ayer a la(s) 8:13 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Realmente es la frutería o un SMI para toda la vida? Si te pilla Woody Allen hace una película con tanto dramatismo...
> No puede por ejemplo trabajar de albañil? Terminan temprano y ganan un buen dinero, y ya ni hablar si evoluciona y aprende un poco y termina de fontanera....ayss....me lie, eso no es pijo.
> @asiqué cuanto gana un obrero de la construcción?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Un oficial de primera se levanta sus buenos 1800€

Un autonomo lo que quiera… yo no me quejo en absoluto

mi primera hora de trabajo la cobro a 50 + iva por que incluye la salida:
las demas a 35.
Si sirve de ejemplo… una semana buena de trabajo ya saco un smi de beneficio
de 8 a 3 lunes viernes y sin dejarme los cuernos… el carpintero trabaja en obra ya limpia, con ventanas y sin escombros.
Somos los señoritos de las obras, ni tan siquiera me mancho.


----------



## OBDC (Ayer a la(s) 8:25 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> Un oficial de primera se levanta sus buenos 1800€
> 
> Un autonomo lo que quiera… yo no me quejo en absoluto
> 
> ...



Hay muchas mujeres trabajando en una obra?
Que tiempo estimas que es necesario para aprender el oficio echándole ganas.?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## javiwell (Ayer a la(s) 8:33 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Hay muchas mujeres trabajando en una obra?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Ya te digo yo que mi mujer no sería feliz en una obra ni en fontanería ni mecánica ni cosas por el estilo.

Vamos no sube un saco de cemento a un cuarto piso sin ascensor ni de puta coña.

Sin embargo tratar amablemente a los clientes se le da muy bien. Puede ser en fruteria, tienda de ropa, supermercado, pescadería, carnicería, tienda de souvenirs, tienda de muebles... Hay muchas posibilidades no te digo que no pero desde luego prefiere trabajar también el sábado por la mañana si es para ser su propia jefa y ganar bastante más que por cuenta ajena. Aún encima debajo de casa que es un ponderable importante.


----------



## asiqué (Ayer a la(s) 8:40 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Hay muchas mujeres trabajando en una obra?
> Que tiempo estimas que es necesario para aprender el oficio echándole ganas.?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



mujeres? Mucha igualdad pitos y flautas pero no hay ninguna de currela.
Aveces la tipica arquitecta o poco mas.
Pues yo trabaje mas de 5 años aprendiendo… y poniendo muchas ganas. Aparte soy un tio bastante habil se hacer muchas cosas fuera de mi gremio.
Desde arreglar mis propia furgoneta hasta hacer una instalacion simple de desagues al montar una cocina, o incluso algo de cerrajeria


----------



## asiqué (Ayer a la(s) 8:47 PM)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que mi mujer no sería feliz en una obra ni en fontanería ni mecánica ni cosas por el estilo.
> 
> Vamos no sube un saco de cemento a un cuarto piso sin ascensor ni de puta coña.
> 
> Sin embargo tratar amablemente a los clientes se le da muy bien. Puede ser en fruteria, tienda de ropa, supermercado, pescadería, carnicería, tienda de souvenirs, tienda de muebles... Hay muchas posibilidades no te digo que no pero desde luego prefiere trabajar también el sábado por la mañana si es para ser su propia jefa y ganar bastante más que por cuenta ajena. Aún encima debajo de casa que es un ponderable importante.



yo tambien trato amablemente a los clientes, que te crees? jajaja
cuando no trabajo para empresas lo hago para particulares que me conocen o me buscan en glogle.
Me pagan, me dan propina y las gracias!

en navidac solte media cocina por una averia de agua urgente, fueron varios dias segun pedia el fonta de su seguro comunitario.
Una bajante reventada desde el 4 a una lonja.
4 cocinas a soltar de la pared.
Trabajo mas que facil con los clientes en casa hablando tranquilamente.
10 horas de trabajo y 4 horas con salida… en 2 semanas, solo gaste el gasoil, 10€ max.
Todo beneficio 

Esos son los buenos curros, y me llamaron por que sabian que yo rindo y podia hacer ese trabajo en vacaciones.


----------



## javiwell (Ayer a la(s) 8:51 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> mujeres? Mucha igualdad pitos y flautas pero no hay ninguna de currela.
> Aveces la tipica arquitecta o poco mas.
> Pues yo trabaje mas de 5 años aprendiendo… y poniendo muchas ganas. Aparte soy un tio bastante habil se hacer muchas cosas fuera de mi gremio.
> Desde arreglar mis propia furgoneta hasta hacer una instalacion simple de desagues al montar una cocina, o incluso algo de cerrajeria



Es que la albañilería requiere una muy buena forma física. No está cualquiera preparado para mover todos los sacos, ladrillos y escombros que hay que mover y luego ponerse a lijar o a emplastecer una pared.

Ya el albañil varón de 35 años que es un animal llega agotado a la cama una mujer tendría que ser culturista para afrontarlo.


----------



## asiqué (Ayer a la(s) 8:54 PM)

javiwell dijo:


> Es que la albañilería requiere una muy buena forma física. No está cualquiera preparado para mover todos los sacos, ladrillos y escombros que hay que mover y luego ponerse a lijar o a emplastecer una pared.
> 
> Ya el albañil varón de 35 años que es un animal llega agotado a la cama una mujer tendría que ser culturista para afrontarlo.



Me ahorro el gimnasio Javi!
grandes pesos no subo, en mi caso lo mas incomodo son puertas por que son incomodas de mover por tamaño.
Me mantengo en forma trajando, y soy un paco de manual, que me ventilo el tipico bocata a media mañana sin miramientos eh?
luego 2 o 3 dias de piscina y ya.
Mi novia esta bastante contenta con mi menda


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Ayer a la(s) 9:01 PM)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Si la tienda fuera barata y hubiera variedad una polla ibais a estar así. CUALQUIER frutería barata tiene gente, si no, la peña pasa de ir y compra en el súper. Por los precios que pusiste, sois caros y seguro que tu mujer es borde porque está amargada viendo que eso es una ruina y pensaba que iba a forrarse. Pero ya nos pondrás algún ejemplo.



No tio, no lo entiendes. Su frutería es especial. Ahí lo que hay es atención al cliente que es lo que busca la gente. La gente no va a ir al mercadona a que le traten de forma impersonal. Lo que prima es el trato personalizado. Y la gente lo que busca es una frutería cercana, sobre todo ahora con la crisis que la fruta es algo muy barato comparado con otros alimentos.

Además es el mejor cliente de su proveedor-exjefe, tiene un contrato muy exclusivo con unas condiciones muy especiales que yo creo que el proveedor exclusivo hasta le pierde dinero. Creo que algo parecido hace Jeff Bezos con Amazon.

Y ya deberá de andar por los 29.999 euros y a punto de terminar de pagarle el dinero prestado al padre. Esta ya casi casi a puntito tio.

Es el negocio redondo pero no lo puedes ver. Yo si.

Mañana quiero casarme con una empleada de frutería y que se la compre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Ayer a la(s) 9:03 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> yo tambien trato amablemente a los clientes, que te crees? jajaja
> cuando no trabajo para empresas lo hago para particulares que me conocen o me buscan en glogle.
> Me pagan, me dan propina y las gracias!
> 
> ...



Me lo creo. Se nota que eres un tio mañoso y de fiar. Escribes con las palabras de quien sabe.

Siempre te estoy haciendo halagos pero es que te los ganas a pulso, cabrón.

Hazte donante de semen o profesor.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Ayer a la(s) 9:04 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> mujeres? Mucha igualdad pitos y flautas pero no hay ninguna de currela.
> Aveces la tipica arquitecta o poco mas.
> Pues yo trabaje mas de 5 años aprendiendo… y poniendo muchas ganas. Aparte soy un tio bastante habil se hacer muchas cosas fuera de mi gremio.
> Desde arreglar mis propia furgoneta hasta hacer una instalacion simple de desagues al montar una cocina, o incluso algo de cerrajeria



Las mujeres la igualdad para ser jefas y cosas así. Lo de ensuciarse las manos no es "feminista".


----------



## asiqué (Ayer a la(s) 9:12 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me lo creo. Se nota que eres un tio mañoso y de fiar. Escribes con las palabras de quien sabe.
> 
> Siempre te estoy haciendo halagos pero es que te los ganas a pulso, cabrón.
> 
> Hazte donante de semen o profesor.



Quiero dar clases de paquismo!
no me interesa formar a gente que luego sea competencia  laboral


----------



## OBDC (Ayer a la(s) 10:09 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> Quiero dar clases de paquismo!
> no me interesa formar a gente que luego sea competencia  laboral



Me parece que la boda en el hilo se va a dar finalmente por otro lado....

Ten cuidado con el carácter. Te va tirar cada puro que te cagas...

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Gusman (Ayer a la(s) 10:58 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues sí, es que lo mío han sido las rave. Este tipo de autores se los escuchaba a mi abuelo de pequeño y nunca fui mucho de escuchar radio porque el trabajo no me lo permite, así que me he perdido mucho de música pop.
> Al final este hilo cada día se parece más a un culebrón; ahora tiene hasta una historia de amor con una buena chica y el gamberro de buen corazón. Falta la chica mala y para eso podemos llamar a @Gusman que hace bien el papel de despechada.
> De cura a @Erio-Eleuterio y de gestor de la "hacienda" a @John Smmith
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Lo tuyo no son las raves, son los rabos.


----------



## OBDC (Ayer a la(s) 11:03 PM)

Gusman dijo:


> Lo tuyo no son las raves, son los rabos.




Dime algo bonica, como puede ser que siempre tengas una polla saliendo de tu boca? Perdón, en este caso de tu teclado...

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Gusman (Ayer a la(s) 11:08 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Dime algo bonica, como puede ser que siempre tengas una polla saliendo de tu boca? Perdón, en este caso de tu teclado...
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Sueñas con pollas saliendo del teclado? Eres un enfermo mental.


----------



## OBDC (Ayer a la(s) 11:13 PM)

Gusman dijo:


> Sueñas con pollas saliendo del teclado? Eres un enfermo mental.





_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (Hoy a la(s) 9:49 AM)

Maybe dijo:


> Eso de 'para toda la vida'... no puedes tomar como inmutable algo que depende de mil variables, de las cuales la mayoría no están en tu mano.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué barato todo. Las naranjas no deben ser valencianas. ¿Qué tipo de frutería es? ¿Una cadena?



No, es una frutería que tiene dos tiendas aquí en Salamanca y está todo tirado, tienes que hacer media hora de cola normalmente y está petado de viejos, pero vamos que la calidad mucho mejor que en otras fruterías más caras y que en el supermercado (tampoco es gourmet, obviamente). Supongo que tienen campos o como mínimo no un mayorista exclusivo jeje


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (Hoy a la(s) 9:55 AM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No tio, no lo entiendes. Su frutería es especial. Ahí lo que hay es atención al cliente que es lo que busca la gente. La gente no va a ir al mercadona a que le traten de forma impersonal. Lo que prima es el trato personalizado. Y la gente lo que busca es una frutería cercana, sobre todo ahora con la crisis que la fruta es algo muy barato comparado con otros alimentos.
> 
> Además es el mejor cliente de su proveedor-exjefe, tiene un contrato muy exclusivo con unas condiciones muy especiales que yo creo que el proveedor exclusivo hasta le pierde dinero. Creo que algo parecido hace Jeff Bezos con Amazon.
> 
> ...



Nos vamos a tener que pegar por ver quién adquiere el traspaso. 

PD: podríamos haber puesto 10 eurillos cada uno para el despido de la empleada y a cambio que nos hiciera un streaming, hemos perdido una oportunidad de oro


----------



## OBDC (Hoy a la(s) 11:49 AM)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> Nos vamos a tener que pegar por ver quién adquiere el traspaso.
> 
> PD: podríamos haber puesto 10 eurillos cada uno para el despido de la empleada y a cambio que nos hiciera un streaming, hemos perdido una oportunidad de oro



Ostras, si uniera una live cam en la frutería, en el salón de su casa y en el dormitorio se forraba de tal manera que tendría que huir a Andorra con Hacienda pasándole los talones

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Mundocruel (Hoy a la(s) 1:46 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Ostras, si uniera una live cam en la frutería, en el salón de su casa y en el dormitorio se forraba de tal manera que tendría que huir a Andorra con Hacienda pasándole los talones
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



.

Se te olvida la obra del cuarto de baño y un live de clases de golf y campeonatos.

Edito que se me olvidaban unos tiktok de mecánica.


----------



## OBDC (Hoy a la(s) 2:40 PM)

Mundocruel dijo:


> .
> 
> Se te olvida la obra del cuarto de baño y un live de clases de golf y campeonatos.
> 
> Edito que se me olvidaban unos tiktok de mecánica.



Y participación en el grupo de madres del colegio y de "empresarios del comercio local de Villa Arriba" para el que pague la suscripción anual.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Gorroto (Hoy a la(s) 3:22 PM)

Una fruteria, vendiendo producto de calidad, fruta de distintos precios para todos los bolsillos, desde barato hasta fruta premium, teniendo una oferta variada, desde la fruta de siempre para la clientela tradicional pasando por frutas tropicales, exoticas, traer cosas que llamen la atencion etc, creo que es un negocio asegurado a nada que se tenga el local en condiciones, en un buen sitio, y se atienda a la gente con un minimo de educación y se mime a la clientela

No es un negocio para hacerse rico ni tener grandes beneficios, pero para sacarse un buen sueldo sí.

Uno de mis hermanos es frutero de toda la vida y vive de puta madre, eso sí, curra mogollon, atiende a la clientela de puta madre, etc

Me cuesta creer que una fruteria no funcione.


----------



## Mundocruel (Hoy a la(s) 3:59 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> Una fruteria, vendiendo producto de calidad, fruta de distintos precios para todos los bolsillos, desde barato hasta fruta premium, teniendo una oferta variada, desde la fruta de siempre para la clientela tradicional pasando por frutas tropicales, exoticas, traer cosas que llamen la atencion etc, creo que es un negocio asegurado a nada que se tenga el local en condiciones, en un buen sitio, y se atienda a la gente con un minimo de educación y se mime a la clientela
> 
> No es un negocio para hacerse rico ni tener grandes beneficios, pero para sacarse un buen sueldo sí.
> 
> ...



Tu mismo te respondes.


----------



## javiwell (Hoy a la(s) 4:08 PM)

Marqués de la Fina Loncha dijo:


> No, es una frutería que tiene dos tiendas aquí en Salamanca y está todo tirado, tienes que hacer media hora de cola normalmente y está petado de viejos, pero vamos que la calidad mucho mejor que en otras fruterías más caras y que en el supermercado (tampoco es gourmet, obviamente). Supongo que tienen campos o como mínimo no un mayorista exclusivo jeje



Si tienen campos entonces con lo que cobran por la fruta tienen que pagar todos los costes de su integración vertical... Coste de oportunidad del terreno, fertilizantes, mano de obra, amortización de maquinaria y se ahorrarán algo de costes de distribución.

Venden piña? A cuanto? Eso no se cultiva en Salamanca.


----------



## OBDC (Hoy a la(s) 4:23 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> Una fruteria, vendiendo producto de calidad, fruta de distintos precios para todos los bolsillos, desde barato hasta fruta premium, teniendo una oferta variada, desde la fruta de siempre para la clientela tradicional pasando por frutas tropicales, exoticas, traer cosas que llamen la atencion etc, creo que es un negocio asegurado a nada que se tenga el local en condiciones, en un buen sitio, y se atienda a la gente con un minimo de educación y se mime a la clientela
> 
> No es un negocio para hacerse rico ni tener grandes beneficios, pero para sacarse un buen sueldo sí.
> 
> ...



Tiene exclusiva con algún mayorista o se busca ellos proveedores?

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Gorroto (Hoy a la(s) 5:05 PM)

OBDC dijo:


> Tiene exclusiva con algún mayorista o se busca ellos proveedores?
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Compra la fruta por su cuenta.


----------



## OBDC (Hoy a la(s) 5:15 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> Compra la fruta por su cuenta.



Más o menos cuantas horas trabaja y que horarios?


_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Gorroto (Hoy a la(s) 5:21 PM)

Compra en MercaBilbao y se pasa el dia en la fruteria. Se turna con la mujer y lleva mucha fruta a casa, mucha cllienta mayor etc

Tiene flete, porque sirve toda la fruta a una residencia de ancianos grande que hay en el pueblo que cuenta con cocina.

Vive bien, entiendase todo lo bien que puede vivir una persona que vive de su trabajo honrado, con su buen sueldito. Pueblo pequeño, sin demasiada competencia, y aqui aun no han llegado pakis, moreria ni similares


----------



## javiwell (Hoy a la(s) 6:49 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> Compra en MercaBilbao y se pasa el dia en la fruteria. Se turna con la mujer y lleva mucha fruta a casa, mucha cllienta mayor etc
> 
> Tiene flete, porque sirve toda la fruta a una residencia de ancianos grande que hay en el pueblo que cuenta con cocina.
> 
> Vive bien, entiendase todo lo bien que puede vivir una persona que vive de su trabajo honrado, con su buen sueldito. Pueblo pequeño, sin demasiada competencia, y aqui aun no han llegado pakis, moreria ni similares



Ese flete se lo provee un solo mayorista o como funciona?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (Hoy a la(s) 7:03 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> Una fruteria, vendiendo producto de calidad, fruta de distintos precios para todos los bolsillos, desde barato hasta fruta premium, teniendo una oferta variada, desde la fruta de siempre para la clientela tradicional pasando por frutas tropicales, exoticas, traer cosas que llamen la atencion etc, creo que es un negocio asegurado a nada que se tenga el local en condiciones, en un buen sitio, y se atienda a la gente con un minimo de educación y se mime a la clientela
> 
> No es un negocio para hacerse rico ni tener grandes beneficios, pero para sacarse un buen sueldo sí.
> 
> ...



Fruteria Tardaguila???


----------

